# Podium Master Thread



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Chez Capri

I know most SMs are back from podium. Anyone have any news? Ostrich offered? Colors? Any info?


----------



## Cousingigi

Chez Capri said:


> I know most SMs are back from podium. Anyone have any news? Ostrich offered? Colors? Any info?


Waiting on a call myself  

Anyone else?


----------



## birkel

NO OSTRICH i was told ! but she did mention new colors especially in the more toned down area guilloche is back !! tomorrow i get the full report and will compliment my fast phone call info !


----------



## Keekeee

No ostrich offered according to my SM as well :'(


----------



## purselover888

Using all ostrich for those special ghillies


----------



## shoemania

I heard no lizard, minimal ostrich, and no exotic CDCs.


----------



## Ms Birkin

Wow, a real shortage of exotics then


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

I was told NO ostrich. Going to FSH at the end of Feb looking for ostrich. Hope I am lucky there.


----------



## mp4

No exotic CDCs...but I was told they may offer them after they look at stock....like this previous season.

I also recall being told the color pallet was jewel tones and much lower limits on ordering than previous seasons.


----------



## pianoprincess

from what i've seen- theme is sport, they are inspired by sport events like golfing this year so imagine colours like the sky, and grass. 

colours- there is a blue in exotic and normal leathers called bleu izmir, capucine will be back, a new pink called flamingo ....and a green...i think..i forgot, sorry! theres also printed( monogram) canvas coming up in constance. 

the constance will be coming back and it will come back in a new style, even bigger sized, shorter strap- think huge constance right under your armpit.  a few new styles of bags will be offered, but they are all rather big. kelly wallet- new style as well, with a stripe right down the middle, think club birkin but in a kelly wallet.


----------



## charmesh

pianoprincess said:


> from what i've seen- theme is sport, they are inspired by sport events like golfing this year so imagine colours like the sky, and grass.
> 
> colours- there is a blue in exotic and normal leathers called bleu izmir, capucine will be back, a new pink called flamingo ....and a green...i think..i forgot, sorry! theres also printed( monogram) canvas coming up in constance.
> 
> the constance will be coming back and it will come back in a new style, even bigger sized, shorter strap- think huge constance right under your armpit.  a few new styles of bags will be offered, but they are all rather big. kelly wallet- new style as well, with a stripe right down the middle, think club birkin but in a kelly wallet.



Is this the Fall? That bigger Constance sounds good to me.


----------



## ladyhermes

I was told no box for birkins and very little box across the board


----------



## Keekeee

pianoprincess said:


> from what i've seen- theme is sport, they are inspired by sport events like golfing this year so imagine colours like the sky, and grass.
> 
> colours- there is a blue in exotic and normal leathers called bleu izmir, capucine will be back, a new pink called flamingo ....and a green...i think..i forgot, sorry! theres also printed( monogram) canvas coming up in constance.
> 
> the constance will be coming back and it will come back in a new style, even bigger sized, shorter strap- think huge constance right under your armpit.  a few new styles of bags will be offered, but they are all rather big. kelly wallet- new style as well, with a stripe right down the middle, think club birkin but in a kelly wallet.



Thanx for the intel pianoprincess 
I wonder what kind of greens H offers next season.. Hopefully something like vert anis.. Flamingo sounds interesting..


----------



## Ms Birkin

I'm hoping for something similar to Vert Anis, its my favourite H green!


----------



## pianoprincess

Unfortunately the green is not like vert anis, like I mentioned this podium was about sport , so it is closer to the colour of grass, think a dark green.... Flamingo is not a neon pink we would associate with the bird- it is like crevette , but even lighter and milkier, very salmony light washed out pink. Bleu Izmir is like the current bleu roi, but lighter and alot of teal in it, think bleu de galice but with even more teal.... 

The Constance is big, short strapped, more meant to be hand carried casually and not slung on shoulders. From what I saw it is.... Huge. I'm guessing 33 cm or so. The shape is not élan but like the 23 cm we have now, just upsized! 

Whatever it is seems like the bags are going back towards the big trend. The new designs are all towards the bigger side.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## charmesh

Does anyone have a picture of the new of the new Constance.


----------



## anez

Any further info on what blues will be offered? I'm hoping to get a Birkin in a dark blue this year. (Not Bleu Orage; something closer to Thalassa, or Bleu Marine, maybe...)


----------



## graycat5

pianoprincess said:


> *The Constance is big, short strapped, more meant to be hand carried casually and not slung on shoulders. From what I saw it is.... Huge. I'm guessing 33 cm or so. The shape is not élan but like the 23 cm we have now, just upsized! *




*pianoprincess* -- sounds like a cross between a Constance and an Etribelt???


----------



## birkinglover

Big bags coming back agaiiiin


----------



## fatcat2523

In the F/W book...not much new colors except a dark green and flamingo pink with is a light pink color...it's all about mix material this year...also all about Croc with different style...even in Pincotin in Croc...Constance is back with mix material suede with leather and seems a canvas print with leather...a few new style - there is a new shoulder bag is so nice (forgot the name) which is about $20K. Also Medor clutch is back with restyle...I did see Ostrich in the book too!!!


----------



## purse whore

fatcat2523 said:


> In the F/W book...not much new colors except a dark green and flamingo pink with is a light pink color...it's all about mix material this year...also all about Croc with different style...even in Pincotin in Croc...Constance is back with mix material suede with leather and seems a canvas print with leather...a few new style - there is a new shoulder bag is so nice (forgot the name) which is about $20K. Also Medor clutch is back with restyle...I did see Ostrich in the book too!!!



Can you elaborate on the restyled Medor?  I have been on the look out for a Medor and my SA just contacted me to let me know they were going to bring one in for me, but they said nothing about a restyle.


----------



## fatcat2523

purse whore said:


> Can you elaborate on the restyled Medor?  I have been on the look out for a Medor and my SA just contacted me to let me know they were going to bring one in for me, but they said nothing about a restyle.


As far as I saw by the picture, it seems longer in the height. But can't any differences. It's just my SA told me they have remodel it.


----------



## ferrip

I can't wait for more pictures of new styles and colors!!!


----------



## Hbuddies

shoemania said:


> I heard no lizard, minimal ostrich, and no exotic CDCs.


Oh no, I am looking for alligator CDC ><!


----------



## purse whore

fatcat2523 said:


> As far as I saw by the picture, it seems longer in the height. But can't any differences. It's just my SA told me they have remodel it.



Thanks for the intel.  I hope it hasn't changed too much.  I thought the original 23 cm was perfect but turned one down because I wanted a different hardware.  I hope I did not make a big mistake...


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

purse whore said:


> Can you elaborate on the restyled Medor?  I have been on the look out for a Medor and my SA just contacted me to let me know they were going to bring one in for me, but they said nothing about a restyle.


Ooh, Pico in croc. That would be fun.


----------



## varvara

The new green is called Malachyte. It is a lighter version of Vert Emeraude. Very nice green w a slight blue undertone. Blue Izmir is closer to Mykonos, IMO, than to Bleu de Galice. Flamingo is what I call a washed-out pinkish hue.
Rouge VIF is back. Natural Sable is back. Vert Emeraude was offered as well. Taupe is also offered- it is the darker version of Etoupe. Gris Elephant was offered again. To my very luck as I have wanted one for some time now.


----------



## carlinha

varvara said:


> The new green is called Malachyte. It is a lighter version of Vert Emeraude. Very nice green w a slight blue undertone. Blue Izmir is closer to Mykonos, IMO, than to Bleu de Galice. Flamingo is what I call a washed-out pinkish hue.
> Rouge VIF is back. Natural Sable is back. Vert Emeraude was offered as well. Taupe is also offered- it is the darker version of Etoupe. Gris Elephant was offered again. To my very luck as I have wanted one for some time now.



thank you for the info *varvara*!  malachyte sounds beautiful as is vert emeraude!!!!!  i may have to waitlist myself for those beauties!!!!


----------



## carlinha

thank you to everyone for the intel!!!


----------



## Boogee119

varvara said:
			
		

> The new green is called Malachyte. It is a lighter version of Vert Emeraude. Very nice green w a slight blue undertone. Blue Izmir is closer to Mykonos, IMO, than to Bleu de Galice. Flamingo is what I call a washed-out pinkish hue.
> Rouge VIF is back. Natural Sable is back. Vert Emeraude was offered as well. Taupe is also offered- it is the darker version of Etoupe. Gris Elephant was offered again. To my very luck as I have wanted one for some time now.



Thanks for the information varvara!  May I ask if rouge vif will come in croc?  
May I ask if there will be new croc colours? Thanks so much.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## duna

varvara said:


> The new green is called Malachyte. It is a lighter version of Vert Emeraude. Very nice green w a slight blue undertone. Blue *Izmir is closer to Mykonos, IMO, than to Bleu de Galice*. Flamingo is what I call a washed-out pinkish hue.
> Rouge VIF is back. Natural Sable is back. Vert Emeraude was offered as well. Taupe is also offered- it is the darker version of Etoupe. Gris Elephant was offered again. To my very luck as I have wanted one for some time now.



Varvara, you know my quest for a medium blue I saw Bleu de Galice the other day, and I wasn't blown over...Blues all seem to have a green tinge lately, which is not what I'm looking for. How would you compare Izmir to Mykonos? Is it less bright by any chance?? TIA


----------



## purselover888

Thank you, Varvara and others for intel!

I was hoping that Carmin (Carmen, sp?) would come in basic leather for fall....Is it back in croc for fall?


----------



## nolanm2000

How much is a croc car,en I am dyeing for one 

Also anyone seen one 

Also is blue hydra available for so this year


----------



## Keekeee

Any info if any shades of purple are offered in AW2013?


----------



## Les Tambours

I imagine if Blue Izmir is named after the blue in Izmir ceramics - and the link seems most likely - then the blue should be a true mid blue with no taint from other colour families - how a coloured glaze for cermics turns out in various leathers is another question altogether I'm afraid. Still, Izmir and Malachite steer back towards jewel tones which I much prefer to neutrals so I'm excited already about the autumn season.


----------



## duna

Les Tambours said:


> I imagine if Blue Izmir is named after the blue in Izmir ceramics - and the link seems most likely - then the blue should be a true mid blue with no taint from other colour families - how a coloured glaze for cermics turns out in various leathers is another question altogether I'm afraid. Still, Izmir and Malachite steer back towards jewel tones which I much prefer to neutrals so I'm excited already about the autumn season.



Yes, I immediately searched "Izmir" and saw the ceramics: if that's the colour then I'm GLAD!! I'm so fed up with all these recent H blues which are mostly with green undertones. I have already turned down 4 bags b/c I didn't like the shade of blue which is VERY annoying!


----------



## Jadeite

vavara thanks for the very detailed intel.


----------



## birkel

Thegreen malachite I'm told is amazing but..... Not much more as said by my SM .....


----------



## birkel

duna said:


> Yes, I immediately searched "Izmir" and saw the ceramics: if that's the colour then I'm GLAD!! I'm so fed up with all these recent H blues which are mostly with green undertones. I have already turned down 4 bags b/c I didn't like the shade of blue which is VERY annoying!



Funny I'm having the exact same trouble with greens that are not greens my SA called me said they had a new green bag since I had ordered vert bengale and it was blue paon can not tell you how mad and really don't want kiwi since I love it but I don't want it in Epsom or swift !!! So I'm hoping malachite comes in Togo since I don't like clemence


----------



## duna

birkel said:


> Funny I'm having the exact same trouble with greens that are not greens my SA called me said they had a new green bag since I had ordered vert bengale and it was blue paon can not tell you how mad and really don't want kiwi since I love it but I don't want it in Epsom or swift !!! So I'm hoping malachite comes in Togo since I don't like clemence



Yes Malachite should be lovely! I've been looking for a green for the longest time too: I finally managed to SO a Vert Foncé Togo Birkin last November, so hopefully I've solved my "green problem". Now for the blue......


----------



## jmen

To Duna's comment re blues -- I ditto her comment.  I would love to see a blue without  green undertones.  Who would think producing a nicely balanced blue would be so difficult?For the record I like celeste but I'm speaking about a year round dark blue that is not so close to black but rather one that a deep rich -- can't pry your eyes away from blue.


----------



## purselover888

jmen said:


> To Duna's comment re blues -- I ditto her comment.  I would love to see a blue without  green undertones.  Who would think producing a nicely balanced blue would be so difficult?For the record I like celeste but I'm speaking about a year round dark blue that is not so close to black but rather one that a deep rich -- can't pry your eyes away from blue.



Do you like Bleu de Malte?


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> To Duna's comment re blues -- I ditto her comment.  *I would love to see a blue without  green undertones.  Who would think producing a nicely balanced blue would be so difficult?For the record I lik*e celeste but I'm speaking about a year round dark blue that is not so close to black but rather one that a deep rich -- can't pry your eyes away from blue.



Exactly! I even bought a Mykonos blue Birkin a couple of years ago, never used it, and eventually sold it: too bright for me! I would love a less bright Mykonos. I saw a Birkin in Bleu de Galice the other day at my store, that has a tinge of green too!! I always have high hopes for the next season's blue only to be dissapointed: let's hope this Izmir can be the one!


----------



## **Chanel**

Malachyte sounds promising, can't wait to see how this color will look in a bag!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Thanks very much for the info.  I would never have been able to get this from my SA.  My local store always said they don't know much since the SM is not willing to share.  And I never get a call when my podium order is approved.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## jmen

purselover888 said:


> Do you like Bleu de Malte?



So far none of the blues has swept me off my feet.  I image a rich dark blue.  I thing of the richness of the emerald green and take that richness and transfer it to a blue and it would be grand slam outta park home run or a natural hat trick.  Maybe it is has to do with the leather to get that pure rich color but I would think swift would do the trick or box but that's so rare these days.


----------



## francelamour

What is with the neutrals?

Which brownes and greys have been available?
Are all the classics (etoupe,gold,café) still there?


----------



## purplebirkins

Are malachyte and vert emeraude offered in croc? Or only non-exotics?
Can anyone elaborate on how malachyte and vert emeraude differ?

What other croc colors are available?


----------



## bagalogist

Any intel on the new season Red pls  :?:


----------



## purse whore

purplebirkins said:


> Are malachyte and vert emeraude offered in croc? Or only non-exotics?
> Can anyone elaborate on how malachyte and vert emeraude differ?
> 
> What other croc colors are available?


I heard vert emeraude in lisse croc will be coming.


----------



## purselover888

purse whore said:


> I heard vert emeraude in lisse croc will be coming.



Great- so gorgy!


----------



## mlemee

varvara said:


> The new green is called Malachyte. It is a lighter version of Vert Emeraude. Very nice green w a slight blue undertone. Blue Izmir is closer to Mykonos, IMO, than to Bleu de Galice. Flamingo is what I call a washed-out pinkish hue.
> *Rouge VIF is back.* Natural Sable is back. Vert Emeraude was offered as well. Taupe is also offered- it is the darker version of Etoupe. Gris Elephant was offered again. To my very luck as I have wanted one for some time now.



 Thanks for the intel


----------



## Lizzylove

I saw a "malachite" bracelet and is very similar to mint, just a little darker with a hint of light blue. Among the natural there is "cacao", which should be clear of chocolate, but I have not seen specimens of skin .. I am very curious about the "taupe", but I do not want it to be too dark. If anyone has seen it I'd like to know more )


----------



## Notorious Pink

jmen said:


> So far none of the blues has swept me off my feet.  I image a rich dark blue.  I thing of the richness of the emerald green and take that richness and transfer it to a blue and it would be grand slam outta park home run or a natural hat trick.  Maybe it is has to do with the leather to get that pure rich color but I would think swift would do the trick or box but that's so rare these days.



Bleu Electrique didn't work for you? Or were you thinking darker?

Thanks so much for all of the information, can't wait to see the new Kelly Wallet (okay, can't wait to see ANY Kelly Wallet)!!! And the new Medor.


----------



## sydgirl

Lizzylove said:


> I saw a "malachite" bracelet and is very similar to mint, just a little darker with a hint of light blue. Among the natural there is "cacao", which should be clear of chocolate, but I have not seen specimens of skin .. I am very curious about the "taupe", but I do not want it to be too dark. If anyone has seen it I'd like to know more )


So mint with a hint of blue?? Does it 'pop'?? Very intrigued by this colour...


----------



## Lizzylove

sydgirl said:


> So mint with a hint of blue?? Does it 'pop'?? Very intrigued by this colour...


Yes, has this light blue tone and a color pop!!!!


----------



## starstarz

Lizzylove said:


> Yes, has this light blue tone and a color pop!!!!



If it's similar with Bleu Paon then?


----------



## Lizzylove

starstarz said:


> If it's similar with Bleu Paon then?


no, the malachite green is a true, although this slight hint of blue ... try a color that looks like and put it here )


----------



## graycat5

Has anyone heard anything additional about the large-sized Constance that *pianoprincess* mentioned early in this thread???


----------



## varvara

I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some 

Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
              Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
              Etoupe (we all know 
              Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown 
                        "Indigo")

Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright 
                       orangey-red.)
         Rouge H (we all know)
         Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)

Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
         Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
                        warmer)

Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
         Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu 
                            Hydra, same color family)
         Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey 
                           undertone)

Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
            Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
            Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)

Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )

Hope this helps a bit, ladies.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## thyme

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (dark green- NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



thank you so much for this *varvara*  malachite sounds amazing...i love vert laurier...


----------



## Notorious Pink

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (dark green- NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



On wow, thank you! Some of these colors sound very exciting to me....love sable & rouge H, and rose thè, blue sapphire and vert foncè sound really good.....


----------



## hsiaomee

Thanks for sharing, everyone! Blue Saphire sounds like my cup of tea.  I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## ghoztz

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.


Thanks varvara for giving us such a detailed color info!!    Looking forward to seeing the Vert Foncé in Croc and Malachit!!


----------



## carlinha

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



Thank you thank you thank you varvara!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



Thank you so much for this, *varvara* !

Malachit sounds really promising to me. I would love to have an Emerald colored bag, and who knows...maybe Malachit could be it!


----------



## starstarz

thanks varvara! the new pinks and the malachit sound really interesting!


----------



## GenieBottle26

I'm excited to see this blue Izmir-hopefully I can get my hands on one since I missed out on blue hydra


----------



## ferrip

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



Bravo!!!! Thank you so so much! So excited! Blue Sapphire sounds like a color I can crave! 

:urock:


----------



## plumtree

Thanks so much Varvara, I'm really curious about Malachit and the new blues (Izmir and Ocean).  Would love an emeraud croc too!


----------



## molulu

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



Thanks so much for sharing the intel!!! Cant wait to see the pinks and the Rose!!


----------



## Codygirl

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



varvara, thank you so much for this great information!!
I like that you have given similar colors to give us a reference point!

Question, will the vert Fonce only come in croc? I love this color! I have an older and gorgeous VF box leather Kelly!! 
Thanks again


----------



## fashionistaO

*varvara*


----------



## purse whore

Varvara,  thanks for the intel!!!


----------



## vickyys

Here is the pics of natural sable. Kelly cut


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## vickyys

And the pic of rough vif. But I only have the crco kne


----------



## purselover888

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



Thank you thank you, Varvara!  You're the best!


----------



## roman_holiday

vickyys said:


> Here is the pics of natural sable. Kelly cut



This color looks quite similar to Argile. A bit darker and with yellow instead of pink understones?


----------



## varvara

You all ladies are welcome! 

Naturel sable is more like the fur- golden (think the lighter) russian sable. I think on swift here it looks a tad too light. In Togo, it is close to lighter Gold or Alezan w more yellow undertones.

Malachit is said to be a hit. It was ordered the most by the SMs at this podium. I think this color will be a win-win in all non-exotic and exotic skins. I ordered one myself even though I already have Vert Laurier and Vert Foncé and I am waiting for my Emeraud now.

Blue Sapphire is a long time classic, lovely, regal blue. Very intense, but not so "bright/neon" like as BE or even BH. It has that "depth" to it, which is what makes the color intense rather than brightness of the color itself, if I am making any sense... LOL 

Blue Izmir might be a darling for those, who loved and missed out on Mykonos or Bleu Azteque. It is exactly in that line and philosophy- all the blue colors from this family are named after places connected w sea life and history.

*Codygirl*Vert Foncé was offered also in Togo I believe!

Flamingo was said to be dull, but I see potential. Mangue was too "chalky" for me, too peachy and hard to identify. Colors I can't compare to anything concrete make me nervous. Flamingo really looks like the bird- very delicate and elegant. It can be lovely w gold HDW and actually the new pastel neutral.


----------



## vickyys

roman_holiday said:


> This color looks quite similar to Argile. A bit darker and with yellow instead of pink understones?



i don't think it has the pink understone.


----------



## CDClover

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.


Thanks so much for the info!

For croc bags.... 
Do you know if vert emerald is the same as the classic emerald?


----------



## bornfree

varvara said:


> You all ladies are welcome!
> 
> Naturel sable is more like the fur- golden (think the lighter) russian sable. I think on swift here it looks a tad too light. In Togo, it is close to lighter Gold or Alezan w more yellow undertones.
> 
> *Malachit* is said to be a hit. It was ordered the most by the SMs at this podium. I think this color will be a win-win in all non-exotic and exotic skins. I ordered one myself even though I already have Vert Laurier and Vert Foncé and I am waiting for my Emeraud now.
> 
> *Blue Sapphire* is a long time classic, lovely, regal blue. Very intense, but not so "bright/neon" like as BE or even BH. It has that "depth" to it, which is what makes the color intense rather than brightness of the color itself, if I am making any sense... LOL
> 
> Blue Izmir might be a darling for those, who loved and missed out on Mykonos or Bleu Azteque. It is exactly in that line and philosophy- all the blue colors from this family are named after places connected w sea life and history.
> 
> *Codygirl*Vert Foncé was offered also in Togo I believe!
> 
> Flamingo was said to be dull, but I see potential. Mangue was too "chalky" for me, too peachy and hard to identify. Colors I can't compare to anything concrete make me nervous. Flamingo really looks like the bird- very delicate and elegant. It can be lovely w gold HDW and actually the new pastel neutral.



Thanks *varvara* awesome info!

Im really keen to find out more abt Malachit and Blue Sapphire.
Malachit - is this similar to vert bengale kind of intense green?
Blue Sapphire -  would it be closer to blue brighton or darker?

TIA!


----------



## carlinha

roman_holiday said:


> This color looks quite similar to Argile. A bit darker and with yellow instead of pink understones?



if it helps here is a pic i took side by side (L to R):
*maiz matte gator PHW CDC, argile chamonix permabrass HW medor clutch and argile swift GHW CDC
*to my eye, argile has a more pink tone, while natural sable has more yellow tones
hope this helps!


----------



## carlinha

this may also be helpful to some
*Vermillion swift Toolbox PHW and Rouge Casaque epsom GHW CDC
*i honestly cannot tell the difference between these 2 in these leathers :girlwhack:

i have not photoshopped this pic whatsoever, took it indoors, indirect sunlight


----------



## carlinha

gosh, i am daydreaming of Malachit, Bleu Saphir and Bleu Izmir 

*varvara* - you mention Izmir has some similarity to Bleu Aztec - is this like a turquoise blue then?


----------



## varvara

bornfree said:


> Thanks *varvara* awesome info!
> 
> Im really keen to find out more abt Malachit and Blue Sapphire.
> Malachit - is this similar to vert bengale kind of intense green?
> Blue Sapphire -  would it be closer to blue brighton or darker?
> 
> TIA!



Dear *bornfree* pls try to find my previous longer  post where the colors are described more into detail


----------



## Notorious Pink

For those of you interested in the color Malachite, the VCA thread in the Jewelry Box subforum has pictures of Malachite VCA, posted within the last week or so. I assume the color will be very similar.


----------



## varvara

CDClover said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> For croc bags....
> Do you know if vert emerald is the same as the classic emerald?




Yes, these are different names for the same color.


----------



## varvara

carlinha said:


> gosh, i am daydreaming of Malachit, Bleu Saphir and Bleu Izmir
> 
> *varvara* - you mention Izmir has some similarity to Bleu Aztec - is this like a turquoise blue then?



Yes, but i find it even more similar to Mykonos. It has some turquoise tone to it but it is darker.


----------



## roman_holiday

carlinha said:


> if it helps here is a pic i took side by side (L to R):
> *maiz matte gator PHW CDC, argile chamonix permabrass HW medor clutch and argile swift GHW CDC
> *to my eye, argile has a more pink tone, while natural sable has more yellow tones
> hope this helps!



Thanks for posting the comparison pic!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The new greens sound interesting.  Can't wait to see them.


----------



## purplebirkins

varvara said:


> Dear *bornfree* pls try to find my previous longer  post where the colors are described more into detail



Dear, thank you for the detailed information!! Would you have a complete list of colors available in croc?


----------



## kobe939

Thank you so much varvara!!! I am glad that I can see capucine again! 



varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.


----------



## sydgirl

Malachite sounds really nice!! Wonder how the pinks will look like


----------



## purselover888

OMG Just realized no purples


----------



## Keekeee

Birkin eclat is offered again in AW13 with fjord leather and PHW, combos are:

Rouge Vif/Rouge H
Etrusque/Moutarde
Blue Izmir/Blue Saphir
Etoupe/Rose Jaipur

What's the difference between Birkin Eclat and Birkin Candy lines apart from the white stitching on Candy? Can someone enlighten me..


----------



## Pinkydream

Keekeee said:


> Birkin eclat is offered again in AW13 with fjord leather and PHW, combos are:
> 
> Rouge Vif/Rouge H
> Etrusque/Moutarde
> Blue Izmir/Blue Saphir
> Etoupe/Rose Jaipur
> 
> What's the difference between Birkin Eclat and Birkin Candy lines apart from the white stitching on Candy? Can someone enlighten me..



That's fantastic news dear Keekee, thank you so much for sharing sweetie

Eclat did not have epsom leather in the past. This came in Kelly in etoupe with bleu azteque lining in togo I believe and rubis in tadelakt with rose tyrien inside and some sort of brown with orange lining.
All were not epsom and I am not sure if they had contrast stitch.
That's all i know dear


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Thank you so much for the fabulous intel!!

So no new purple? That's very disappointing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Pinkydream said:


> That's fantastic news dear Keekee, thank you so much for sharing sweetie
> 
> Eclat did not have epsom leather in the past. This came in Kelly in etoupe with bleu azteque lining in togo I believe and rubis in tadelakt with rose tyrien inside and some sort of brown with orange lining.
> All were not epsom and I am not sure if they had contrast stitch.
> That's all i know dear




I think I recall it was fauve tadelakt.


----------



## kobe939

Keekeee said:


> Birkin eclat is offered again in AW13 with fjord leather and PHW, combos are:
> 
> Rouge Vif/Rouge H
> Etrusque/Moutarde
> Blue Izmir/Blue Saphir
> Etoupe/Rose Jaipur
> 
> What's the difference between Birkin Eclat and Birkin Candy lines apart from the white stitching on Candy? Can someone enlighten me..



Thanks for sharing this great news, keekeee!

I would love one in fjord leather, too bad there is no purple combo!


----------



## dharma

Keekeee said:


> Birkin eclat is offered again in AW13 with fjord leather and PHW, combos are:
> 
> Rouge Vif/Rouge H
> Etrusque/Moutarde
> Blue Izmir/Blue Saphir
> Etoupe/Rose Jaipur
> 
> What's the difference between Birkin Eclat and Birkin Candy lines apart from the white stitching on Candy? Can someone enlighten me..



From what I remember, the Eclat line, or "Flash" had the contrast color under the handle and on the opposite sides of the straps..........the candy line, aside from being epsom in bright candy colors, has the contrast stitch and contrast interior.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rouge Vif/Rouge H is a must have. So is Blue Izmir/blue Saphir.


----------



## sydgirl

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.


Thank you so much varvara!!! 

Do you know if menthe will still be available?? Desperately want a b in menthe!!

Also, were there any purples??

Wish Hermes would bring in a bright pink


----------



## purselover888

sydgirl said:


> Thank you so much varvara!!!
> 
> Do you know if menthe will still be available?? Desperately want a b in menthe!!
> 
> Also, were there any purples??
> 
> Wish Hermes would bring in a bright pink



Me too about the purples and pinks.  

I really don't get why there are always salmon-y, coral-ish colors, but not always purples or pinks!!


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> Me too about the purples and pinks.
> 
> I really don't get why there are always salmon-y, coral-ish colors, but not always purples or pinks!!


Agree! Enough with coral-salmon-ish pinks and bring back a nice bright pink!!

You would think with pink being a popular colour with crazy waitlist that they'd bring back a bright pink and a nice bright purple! Loved crocus but maybe in other leathers & not epsom 


:back2topic:


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

Keekeee said:


> Birkin eclat is offered again in AW13 with fjord leather and PHW, combos are:
> 
> Rouge Vif/Rouge H
> Etrusque/Moutarde
> Blue Izmir/Blue Saphir
> Etoupe/Rose Jaipur
> 
> What's the difference between Birkin Eclat and Birkin Candy lines apart from the white stitching on Candy? Can someone enlighten me..



Ya, would love to know the difference in between Eclat and Candy collection as well!! Btw, Blue Izmir sounds nice!!! Thx for sharing~


----------



## plumtree

^I'm guessing a little here but my Eclat is in clemence (blue de malte/ciel) with PHW and contrast stitch.  I'm guessing that Candys are only in epsom whereas Eclats can be in another leather.


----------



## 628628

purselover888 said:


> Me too about the purples and pinks.
> 
> I really don't get why there are always salmon-y, coral-ish colors, but not always purples or pinks!!



I'm not a fan of the salmon and coral colors either.


----------



## purselover888

628628 said:


> I'm not a fan of the salmon and coral colors either.



Yeah, right?  Maybe someone French can shed light on this.  Maybe orange/coral/salmon is to French some kind of national foundational color?  Maybe grasping at straws here; but to me, rose jaipur/sanguine/crevette/capucine are not like foundational colors I rely on as much as red, purple or even pink?


----------



## Cousingigi

purselover888 said:


> Yeah, right?  Maybe someone French can shed light on this.  Maybe orange/coral/salmon is to French some kind of national foundational color?  Maybe grasping at straws here; but to me, rose jaipur/sanguine/crevette/capucine are not like foundational colors I rely on as much as red, purple or even pink?


I get the impression that the orange-undertoned pinks/reds are thought to be connoisseur colors. They aren't easy to wear... it takes a lot of skill to pull them off and they are only really at home in a very well-developed wardrobe. Others have hinted at this as well, but I think the "off" colors we've seen lately have been a subtle attempt at reducing re-sellership to the mass market.  Everybody loves hot pink and gorgeous purple (me too! oh dear, me especially...) but if you think about it, not just everybody can be trusted to wear these colors with class and grace. As we all know, to-die-for color comes with great responsibility! I think H is just trying to steer sales into the hands of the people who intend to really coordinate the bags masterfully, rather than into the hands of people who just want a B in their favorite color and who might wear it carelessly.


----------



## BHmommy

Cousingigi said:


> I get the impression that the orange-undertoned pinks/reds are thought to be connoisseur colors. They aren't easy to wear... it takes a lot of skill to pull them off and they are only really at home in a very well-developed wardrobe. Others have hinted at this as well, but I think *the "off" colors we've seen lately have been a subtle attempt at reducing re-sellership to the mass market*.  Everybody loves hot pink and gorgeous purple (me too! oh dear, me especially...) but if you think about it, not just everybody can be trusted to wear these colors with class and grace. As we all know, to-die-for color comes with great responsibility! I think H is just trying to steer sales into the hands of the people who intend to really coordinate the bags masterfully, rather than into the hands of people who just want a B in their favorite color and who might wear it carelessly.



i have heard this as well from my store, that the reason they are producing similar colors (variations of the same salmon/coral, army green, blues with strong green undertones, the ambiguous yellows) season after season is because they are trying to subtly reduce demand and catch-up on past orders.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cousingigi said:


> I get the impression that the orange-undertoned pinks/reds are thought to be connoisseur colors. They aren't easy to wear... it takes a lot of skill to pull them off and they are only really at home in a very well-developed wardrobe. Others have hinted at this as well, but I think the "off" colors we've seen lately have been a subtle attempt at reducing re-sellership to the mass market.  Everybody loves hot pink and gorgeous purple (me too! oh dear, me especially...) but if you think about it, *not just everybody can be trusted to wear these colors with class and grace. As we all know, to-die-for color comes with great responsibility! I think H is just trying to steer sales into the hands of the people who intend to really coordinate the bags masterfully, rather than into the hands of people who just want a B in their favorite color and who might wear it carelessly.*



This cracked me up.  It's generally the "pop" colors that demand the highest prices from resellers, and are the hardest to find.  Hermes has one over-riding philosophy, and it's the bottom line.  I seriously doubt there are any lofty motives behind the choices of colors......they look for what's they've not produced before in order to keep us coming back.  Hey, it's kept me coming back for 25 years.


----------



## duna

Cavalier Girl said:


> This cracked me up.  It's generally the "pop" colors that demand the highest prices from resellers, and are the hardest to find.  Hermes has one over-riding philosophy, and it's the bottom line.  I seriously doubt there are any lofty motives behind the choices of colors......*they look for what's they've not produced before in order to keep us coming back.  Hey, it's kept me coming back for 25 years.  *




I have the opposite impression, which is that these last few years H is repeating the same colours only with new names, which I find most annoying!. All the orangey/reds, the orangey/pinks, the blues with green undertones, the olive/military greens....Enough Hermès, give us some NEW colours, for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

duna said:


> [/B]
> 
> I have the opposite impression, which is that these last few years H is repeating the same colours only with new names, which I find most annoying!. All the orangey/reds, the orangey/pinks, the blues with green undertones, the olive/military greens...*.Enough Hermès, give us some NEW colours, for crying out loud!!!*



Totally agree.  Whereas, they're not usually the "exact' same colors, the difference is minor, with only very subtle changes.  I still love them, though.


----------



## Cousingigi

You are right about that, it is the jewel tones that are in the highest demand.  

I don't mean to make you laugh, trust me  What I really meant to convey with my comment was that there may be some sort of economic rationale behind the color choices. Right now H's goal is to 1) make money by selling the products they produce and 2) limit overexposure of the brand so that they can continue their very successful run as a highly desired "exclusive" brand. Right? When they sell a ton of recognizably H bags (B's, K's) in very wearable, very eye-catching colors like Tosca, RT etc. those bags get worn frequently by their owners because they go with everything/ are the centerpiece of the outfit. When they sell a bag which is less wearable, let's say Crevette, it sits in the closet 350 days out of the year until the owner has just the right thing to wear it with. So on a bag-to-wearing ratio, Crevette is a safer bet for them if they wish to avoid a situation where it starts to look like everybody and their 9-year old niece owns a B. It's a strategy based on (if my memory serves) an economic principle called "seigniorage." It's used when you want to stabilize the relationship between revenue taken in and circulation of the thing you have sold. We Americans have all seen this - think about the "state" quarters. They were minted with the intention that people collect them, keeping them out of circulation. It's the same with H, they are trying to stabilize demand by keeping circulation, and thus visibility relatively low. When H sells an off color bag, it's perfect for them.  They have made the profit on the bag (and the other stuff we buy in the mean time) plus they have also set the customer up to keep buying in hopes of better color choices to come. It's a win/win. And if I were their marketing consultant, it's exactly the strategy I would suggest considering their concerns of becoming too mainstream. 






Cavalier Girl said:


> This cracked me up.  It's generally the "pop" colors that demand the highest prices from resellers, and are the hardest to find.  Hermes has one over-riding philosophy, and it's the bottom line.  I seriously doubt there are any lofty motives behind the choices of colors......they look for what's they've not produced before in order to keep us coming back.  Hey, it's kept me coming back for 25 years.


----------



## jmen

Let's face it there are 4 primary color groups into which folks fall -- remember color me ugly er beautiful?  It works like a charm; what doesn't work for one, works for someone else in another season.  So don't overthink this; I'd bet my knickers there is no hidden agenda on the colors du season.  Certain colors people favor time and time again.  Some folks will stick to black, etoupe, etain to be safe; others go for the pop of color.  

Production has stepped up so I don't give weight that there is a H movement to stop resellers.  Frankly, I don't think they give a ton of elephant poo about resellers.  Why?  A company's bottom line is important to its survival first and foremost.  The question is do they care if their product is saturated in the marketplace?   My guess is they realize that the economic circumstances takes care of that element.  These pices are not chump change and that takes care of that.  Their main concern is being able to keep their loyal customers happy via being able to have enough artisans trained to accomplish that task.  If a color doesn't sell maybe it will end up at sale, which apparently hasn't happened in several years.

Don't overanalyze; to do so ruins creativity.


----------



## Cousingigi

I think they do care about whose arm their most coveted products end up on, because it's their main source of advertising if you think about it. Once the bag makes it to a reseller, H loses control of who carries it. Yes, there is the financial threshold, but let's face it, there are a lot of really nasty folks out there who can afford a 10k purse. 

So much of H's corporate value is tied up in the enigma and cache associated with the brand. I refuse to believe they have not recruited the best professionals in the industry to come up with a strategy to help them maintain their status in the luxury goods market. Nothing they do is accidental. Every move is calculated to maintain long-term goals, otherwise they would just produce a zillion Birkins sell them to everyone who could possibly want one and make their biggest profits ever. But guess what, a year or two after, Hermes would be old news, they'd have to sell to a conglomerate, and we'd be buying our CDC's at Macy's within the decade. We should really thank Hermes for not always giving us exactly what we want when we want it... they're protecting our investment in the long run.


----------



## blusilv

plumtree said:


> ^I'm guessing a little here but my Eclat is in clemence (blue de malte/ciel) with PHW and contrast stitch.  I'm guessing that Candys are only in epsom whereas Eclats can be in another leather.



Hi plumtree may I ask if the birkin eclat has a different colored bottom like the sanguine/white and mykonos/white combi from a previous season or if it is exactly the same as the candy series where exterior is completely in one col and interior a different color? Thank you!!


----------



## jmen

I think the price point is a great divide. 

I don't understand your phrase "there are a lot of nasty folks out there who can afford 10K purse."   Nice folks only should be allowed to buy; what is nice; what is nasty?  Are all resellers nasty?  If I purchase a purse and 5 years later sell it, I am a reseller so ergo I must by nasty and I am doubly nasty for being able to purchase a $10K purse to begin with.     

This sort of "logic" causes pain to my brain as well as my heart.


----------



## varvara

Cousingigi said:


> *I think they do care about whose arm their most coveted products end up on, because it's their main source of advertising if you think about it. Once the bag makes it to a reseller, H loses control of who carries it. Yes, there is the financial threshold, but let's face it, there are a lot of really nasty folks out there who can afford a 10k purse*.
> 
> So much of H's corporate value is tied up in the enigma and cache associated with the brand. I refuse to believe they have not recruited the best professionals in the industry to come up with a strategy to help them maintain their status in the luxury goods market. Nothing they do is accidental. Every move is calculated to maintain long-term goals, otherwise they would just produce a zillion Birkins sell them to everyone who could possibly want one and make their biggest profits ever. But guess what, a year or two after, Hermes would be old news, they'd have to sell to a conglomerate, and we'd be buying our CDC's at Macy's within the decade. We should really thank Hermes for not always giving us exactly what we want when we want it... they're protecting our investment in the long run.



Dear *Cousingigi* please, don't take this personal, no intention to insult you or anything even close to it! But I saw your signature with your "grandmother with her first Hermés bag" and I just want to say - forget those times. There has been countless less or more heated discussions on this particular part of the TPF, where many of us, even very long-time customers of H and serious collectors, had all agreed to the fact that times have indeed changed, consumerism is in full bloom (crisis or no crisis) and luxury has lost its lustre. Some member even pointed out to a very good book which goes by title "_The millionaire next door"_..............

Believe me, these days Hermés does not give a flying thought about who carries their purses. And believe me, I know. They sell them left, right and centre and when the budget of a boutique is not where it is supposed to be at the end of the month, the bag just goes. It is just business and business it is. I was disappointed many times, I even posted a thread about my shock at FSH last year, where bags were sold as cakes at the Magnolia. I guess somewhere in between, I had just accepted the reality of it all and hope the craze will end soon, which surely will, as everything begins and ends one day. I just hope to be around.

After many of my ups and a few downs w H, I still love the bags, I still love the GMs and I appreciate the fact, that as a good client, I get to choose the colors I specifically want, plus the new I like from the podiums (not many lately, but Iris and Capucine did it for me ). And I take the hunting for the more rare vintage colors as a pleasant and exciting ride.

I think throughout the years, H has produced some amazing colors, which had been admired by collectors for decades and maybe it was always like this- we just weren't around... After all, tastes do change with times and these are the times of bright, almost "techno" colours. Thank Lord for the good (old) neutrals, which are always available!

Sorry to be OT


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Cousingigi

I'm very sorry for anyone I may have offended with my theory. There was a genuine question posed, and I tried to offer a possible solution. One that, I think, is not entirely unreasonable. Take it, leave it, please offer your own theories. I don't think the answer is to be found in the deep recesses of the "Hermes just doesn't care anymore" thread.

And please, let's get back onto topic. I think we were talking about the color choices at some point?


----------



## kobe939

jmen said:


> I think the price point is a great divide.
> 
> I don't understand your phrase "there are a lot of nasty folks out there who can afford 10K purse."   Nice folks only should be allowed to buy; what is nice; what is nasty?  Are all resellers nasty?  If I purchase a purse and 5 years later sell it, I am a reseller so ergo I must by nasty and I am doubly nasty for being able to purchase a $10K purse to begin with.
> 
> This sort of "logic" causes pain to my brain as well as my heart.



Thank you for reading my mind, jmen! I had the same questions going thru my mind when I read that 'phrase'.


----------



## Cousingigi

kobe939 said:


> Thank you for reading my mind, jmen! I had the same questions going thru my mind when I read that 'phrase'.


Nasty: definition, image...

Britney spears, unwashed, wearing cutoffs, carrying that beautiful black croc kelly. 

I think we all cringed when we saw that. Nasty to me = a person who doesn't respect the brand. And I also dislike people who aren't nice. But that's a personal preference


----------



## kobe939

Cousingigi said:


> Nasty: definition, image...
> 
> Britney spears, unwashed, wearing cutoffs, carrying that beautiful black croc kelly.
> 
> I think we all cringed when we saw that. Nasty to me = a person who doesn't respect the brand. And I also dislike people who aren't nice. But that's a personal preference



Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## 628628

purselover888 said:


> Yeah, right?  Maybe someone French can shed light on this.  Maybe orange/coral/salmon is to French some kind of national foundational color?  Maybe grasping at straws here; but to me, rose jaipur/sanguine/crevette/capucine are not like foundational colors I rely on as much as red, purple or even pink?




You're a deep thinker  I don't know if these colors have to do with French sensibilities, and if they do, then they're fans of subtle, feminine colors. The powers that be keep pointing to the same shades of the Pantone family - I wonder who keeps doing that


----------



## charmesh

varvara said:


> Dear *Cousingigi* please, don't take this personal, no intention to insult you or anything even close to it! But I saw your signature with your "grandmother with her first Hermés bag" and I just want to say - forget those times. There has been countless less or more heated discussions on this particular part of the TPF, where many of us, even very long-time customers of H and serious collectors, had all agreed to the fact that times have indeed changed, consumerism is in full bloom (crisis or no crisis) and luxury has lost its lustre. Some member even pointed out to a very good book which goes by title "_The millionaire next door"_..............
> 
> Believe me, these days Hermés does not give a flying thought about who carries their purses. And believe me, I know. *They sell them left, right and centre and when the budget of a boutique is not where it is supposed to be at the end of the month,* the bag just goes. It is just business and business it is. I was disappointed many times, I even posted a thread about my shock at FSH last year, where bags were sold as cakes at the Magnolia. I guess somewhere in between, I had just accepted the reality of it all and hope the craze will end soon, which surely will, as everything begins and ends one day. I just hope to be around.
> 
> After many of my ups and a few downs w H, I still love the bags, I still love the GMs and I appreciate the fact, that as a good client, I get to choose the colors I specifically want, plus the new I like from the podiums (not many lately, but Iris and Capucine did it for me ). And I take the hunting for the more rare vintage colors as a pleasant and exciting ride.
> 
> I think throughout the years, H has produced some amazing colors, which had been admired by collectors for decades and maybe it was always like this- we just weren't around... After all, tastes do change with times and these are the times of bright, almost "techno" colours. Thank Lord for the good (old) neutrals, which are always available!
> 
> Sorry to be OT



Thanks for that information. I will do my Hermes hunting in January and February (when everybody is tapped out after Christmas) and the end of the months. I'm not looking for a Birkin or Kelly, so maybe the things I want would be more likely to appear.


----------



## GrRoxy

purselover888 said:


> Yeah, right?  Maybe someone French can shed light on this.  Maybe orange/coral/salmon is to French some kind of national foundational color?  Maybe grasping at straws here; but to me, rose jaipur/sanguine/crevette/capucine are not like foundational colors I rely on as much as red, purple or even pink?



No, they only colours Ive seen on ladies in Paris (except tourists) is black, dark browns and gold. Ive never seen anyone with bright Birkin.


----------



## 628628

varvara said:


> Dear *Cousingigi*
> Believe me, these days Hermés does not give a flying thought about who carries their purses. And believe me, I know. They sell them left, right and centre and when the budget of a boutique is not where it is supposed to be at the end of the month, the bag just goes. It is just business and business it is. I was disappointed many times, I even posted a thread about my shock at FSH last year, where bags were sold as cakes at the Magnolia. I guess somewhere in between, I had just accepted the reality of it all and hope the craze will end soon, which surely will, as everything begins and ends one day. I just hope to be around.



First of all, thanks for posting the info regarding the available colors! 

Secondly, I agree with your assessment. Despite their attempts at appearances of exclusivity and elitism, they're not particularly careful about whom they sell the bags to. If the client buys accessories as well, those bags go even more easily. In Hong Kong resellers, tons and tons of special bags in exotics, special colors, special orders, etc. saturate the market and prove that these bags are sold without much discrimination. Despite all the BS, I still think their craftsmanship (despite claims of declining quality) is still the best in the market, and I treasure all the bags I've been able to get which are all superior to the other designers I've had.


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone know if menthe is still available?? Or is it rested??

Still hoping for a menthe b


----------



## Evelynleetc

Thank you thank you thank you varvara!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varvara

sydgirl said:


> Anyone know if menthe is still available?? Or is it rested??
> 
> Still hoping for a menthe b


*sydgirl*sorry, I don't think menthe was offered again this podium. However, this color was quite popular, I think it will be offered again in the future, same goes for iris IMO


----------



## xquisite

varvara said:


> I
> 
> ... Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.



Oh varvara - you've put the cat amongst the pigeons now! I was almost set on a bleu orage birkin, as I don't have a blue bag yet. But orage only comes in togo, and I love a fjord birkin for my work bag... Plus I've always had a soft spot for indigo... Now I need to go and search some pics to check it out.


----------



## sydgirl

varvara said:


> *sydgirl*sorry, I don't think menthe was offered again this podium. However, this color was quite popular, I think it will be offered again in the future, same goes for iris IMO


:cry:  Really?? Have my heart set on menthe but can't afford reseller prices (also don't want to pay reseller price)  :cry:

Hope they bring it back...very soon!! 

How would you compare malachite to menthe??


----------



## bagalogist

Is rouge vif offered in Togo for Kelly and birkin or only for SLGs? Thanks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sydgirl said:


> :cry:  Really?? Have my heart set on menthe but can't afford reseller prices (also don't want to pay reseller price)  :cry:
> 
> Hope they bring it back...very soon!!
> 
> How would you compare malachite to menthe??



Here is a photo a post from the "VCA Van Cleef and Arpels Support Group" thread in The Jewelry Box subforum here on TPF. I am assuming that malachit at Hermes is very similar to actual Malachite, which would be very different from menthe:


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Jadeite

Malachite looks very promising.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

varvara said:


> *sydgirl*sorry, I don't think menthe was offered again this podium. However, this color was quite popular, I think it will be offered again in the future, same goes for iris IMO



varvara, would you say Malachite's shade of green is as dark as the VCA picture just posted? Darker or lighter than that?


----------



## Happy Me

Malachite sound like a pretty green!
Is malachite in between vert fonce and vert emerald?


----------



## kobe939

BBC said:


> Here is a photo a post from the "VCA Van Cleef and Arpels Support Group" thread in The Jewelry Box subforum here on TPF. I am assuming that malachit at Hermes is very similar to actual Malachite, which would be very different from menthe:



Thank you for posting the picture, wonder how close it will look to the H malachite? I like this color with gold, very classy!


----------



## iapple

BBC said:


> Here is a photo a post from the "VCA Van Cleef and Arpels Support Group" thread in The Jewelry Box subforum here on TPF. I am assuming that malachit at Hermes is very similar to actual Malachite, which would be very different from menthe:



it reminds me of croc vert fonce  very curious to the color in leather


----------



## Lizzylove

I am very curious to know what will be the color "taupe" .... do you know if you have news


----------



## Keekeee

plumtree said:


> ^I'm guessing a little here but my Eclat is in clemence (blue de malte/ciel) with PHW and contrast stitch.  I'm guessing that Candys are only in epsom whereas Eclats can be in another leather.



Dear Plumtree.. Just got confirmation from my SA that the bi-color Birkin offered in AW13 is called Birkin Verso.
I asked her the difference between Candy, Eclat and Verso. She said that based on past seasons, Candy always comes in Epsom, Eclat in Clemence and this time Verso in Fjord.
Im not sure wheather Verso had been offered in past seasons or not as i have been collecting H for only 3 years.. So im quite a newbie..
My SA told me that out of 4 Birkin Verso combos that were offered, Paris only allowed my SM to pick 2 pieces!! Gasp!! Not 2 colors.. but only 2 pieces in whatever color or size she likes, but only 2pcs!! 
Might be different with other boutiques.. But in my local boutique at least Birkin Verso will be very very exclusive and limited! Siigh...


----------



## thyme

Keekeee said:


> Dear Plumtree.. Just got confirmation from my SA that the bi-color Birkin offered in AW13 is called Birkin Verso.
> I asked her the difference between Candy, Eclat and Verso. She said that based on past seasons, Candy always comes in Epsom, Eclat in Clemence and this time Verso in Fjord.
> Im not sure wheather Verso had been offered in past seasons or not as i have been collecting H for only 3 years.. So im quite a newbie..
> My SA told me that out of 4 Birkin Verso combos that were offered, Paris only allowed my SM to pick 2 pieces!! Gasp!! Not 2 colors.. but only 2 pieces in whatever color or size she likes, but only 2pcs!!
> Might be different with other boutiques.. But in my local boutique at least Birkin Verso will be very very exclusive and limited! Siigh...



thanks for the intel *Keekeee!*! the Verso sounds good..would love something in fjord although, i doubt i will find one given how limited it is!!


----------



## Keekeee

chincac said:


> thanks for the intel *Keekeee!*! the Verso sounds good..would love something in fjord although, i doubt i will find one given how limited it is!!



Your local boutique might ordered more than 2pcs chincac who knows.. But from what i understand, this Birkin Verso is like a bonus piece given by Paris to my local boutique so its outside the boutique quota for Birkins.. And FYI my local boutique is a franchise boutique.. So its very likely non franchise boutiques got more quota for this Birkin Verso..
Im after the Etoupe/Rose Jaipur combo.. Fjord leather is one of my favourite H leather.. I have yet to own a bag in Fjord though.. I have tried to PO Birkin in Fjord but always failed since the color i wanted were not offered in Fjord.. So always ended up with Togo or Clemence..
I think i just have to wait and see..


----------



## Keekeee

Pinkydream said:


> That's fantastic news dear Keekee, thank you so much for sharing sweetie
> 
> Eclat did not have epsom leather in the past. This came in Kelly in etoupe with bleu azteque lining in togo I believe and rubis in tadelakt with rose tyrien inside and some sort of brown with orange lining.
> All were not epsom and I am not sure if they had contrast stitch.
> That's all i know dear



Thanx for taking the time to anwer my curiosity Pinkydream dear.. I guess with H you'll never know.. Even my SA cant give an exact answer.. Sigh...
Thanx again


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Verso in Fjord sounds interesting. I would like one in Blue Hydra/Raisin.. (Did I ever mention that I am a hopeless dreamer?)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Keekeee said:


> Im after the Etoupe/Rose Jaipur combo.. Fjord leather is one of my favourite H leather.. I have yet to own a bag in Fjord though.. I have tried to PO Birkin in Fjord but always failed since the color i wanted were not offered in Fjord.. So always ended up with Togo or Clemence..
> I think i just have to wait and see..



Does this mean that Rose Jaipur will be offered?


----------



## ferrip

Any pics floating around of this Birkin Verso? How intriguing!


----------



## starstarz

The Birkin Verso sounds really interesting, cant wait to see the real thing!!


----------



## plumtree

Keekeee said:


> Dear Plumtree.. Just got confirmation from my SA that the bi-color Birkin offered in AW13 is called Birkin Verso.
> I asked her the difference between Candy, Eclat and Verso. She said that based on past seasons, Candy always comes in Epsom, Eclat in Clemence and this time Verso in Fjord.
> Im not sure wheather Verso had been offered in past seasons or not as i have been collecting H for only 3 years.. So im quite a newbie..
> My SA told me that out of 4 Birkin Verso combos that were offered, Paris only allowed my SM to pick 2 pieces!! Gasp!! Not 2 colors.. but only 2 pieces in whatever color or size she likes, but only 2pcs!!
> Might be different with other boutiques.. But in my local boutique at least Birkin Verso will be very very exclusive and limited! Siigh...



Good intel Keekeee, many thanks!  I hadn't even heard of it till now and am quite unlikely to see one!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## kobe939

Keekeee said:


> Dear Plumtree.. Just got confirmation from my SA that the bi-color Birkin offered in AW13 is called Birkin Verso.
> I asked her the difference between Candy, Eclat and Verso. She said that based on past seasons, Candy always comes in Epsom, Eclat in Clemence and this time Verso in Fjord.
> Im not sure wheather Verso had been offered in past seasons or not as i have been collecting H for only 3 years.. So im quite a newbie..
> My SA told me that out of 4 Birkin Verso combos that were offered, Paris only allowed my SM to pick 2 pieces!! Gasp!! Not 2 colors.. but only 2 pieces in whatever color or size she likes, but only 2pcs!!
> Might be different with other boutiques.. But in my local boutique at least Birkin Verso will be very very exclusive and limited! Siigh...



Thank you for the intel, keekeee! 

TWO pieces only in your boutique?? That's really something, talking about being special. I hope you will get your Etoupe Verso, the combo is really gorgeous.

It's funny that you said your store is only going to receive 2 pieces of Verso. When I got my BE candy, my SA told me that was the ONLY BE candy that the SA ordered of the three candy. She only ordered three, or was she only allowed to ordered three? I did't believe her, I guess it might be true!


----------



## varvara

Eclat also comes in Togo. I have one...

For all of you who like to know more about Malachit, it is like the darker parts on the VCA stones... Rich green.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varvara said:


> I have seen all the swatches and here is my description to the best of my knowledge. Color first (name of the actual color), the brackets include colors close to it, or same color family. NOTE: I might have forgotten some
> 
> Neutrals: Cacao (Chocolate/Cafe/Havanne/Cocaon nicotine)
> Naturel sable (Gold/Alezan/Tabac camel)
> Etoupe (we all know
> Ebene (very dark brown, almost black. Cold. I call it the brown
> "Indigo")
> 
> Reds: Capucine (offered again - many threads on this color. Very bright
> orangey-red.)
> Rouge H (we all know)
> Vermillon (Rouge VIF/Geranium)
> 
> Pinks: Flamingo (just like the bird, light peachy/pink. Very similar to Mangue)
> Rose Thé (muted, soft "flesh/beige" pink. Similar to Bois de Rose, just
> warmer)
> 
> Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)
> Blue Saphire (very intense true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu
> Hydra, same color family)
> Blue Ocean (Indigo/Blue Orage. Dark blue, almost blue/black with grey
> undertone)
> 
> Greens: Vert Emerald (offered in shiny croc)
> Vert Foncé (offered in shiny and matte croc)
> Malachit (intense green, but NOT like Menthe. Close to Vert Laurier or Emerald, but colder and a tad lighter. As the semi-precious stone found in nature "Malachit"- think the darker tones of the stone)
> 
> Also offered: Gris Elephant (only croc), Orange H, Beton (light gray), Alezan, Black, Indigo (also in Fjord!!! )
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, ladies.




*varvara*, thanks for your time and effort putting this together. Makes life so much easier! So glad that I stumbled on to this thread, it's great.


----------



## hermes730

Will Blue Saphire come in Togo?  Thanks


----------



## jedimaster

Was black box offered at the last podium, and in particular, in the 32 cm kelly? Have been requesting one for some time and as of last year, there was black box was not available for kelly orders. Had wondered if anyone had heard whether that had changed? TIA.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jedimaster said:


> Was black box offered at the last podium, and in particular, in the 32 cm kelly? Have been requesting one for some time and as of last year, there was black box was not available for kelly orders. Had wondered if anyone had heard whether that had changed? TIA.


 
Not offered as far as I am aware as I was trying to place an order for a sellier Kelly. Had to do it in epsom. I am going to the store later this week and I can ask my SA again.


----------



## WingNut

FYI I was in 2 separate boutiques in Germany this week and last and both indicated Capucine is not offered this time - I checked out the sample book at one of them yesterday. I hope that this is not true, as I am coveting a Capucine bag. Rouge Casaque and Geranium were both present.

They also said the lists were closed but that the turnaround time for podium requests to be received would be much shorter once they opened again in a month or so.


----------



## twigz

I was offered a 32 cm sellier one in black with Gullioche hardware as of yesterday. I know it placed last year during SS 2012.


----------



## chicinthecity777

twigz said:


> I was offered a 32 cm sellier one in black with Gullioche hardware as of yesterday. I know it placed last year during SS 2012.



I believe these are the special items in the book and yes they come in box but the store was not able to place any orders in box as in a normal Kelly bag.


----------



## chicinthecity777

twigz said:


> I was offered a 32 cm sellier one in black with Gullioche hardware as of yesterday. I know it placed last year during SS 2012.


 
Those special Kelly bags with removable tassels at the font (I can&#8217;t recall the name on top of my head) also comes in box leather. 

Anyway, these is the info for S/S2013 and I think I should be able to get an confirmation for A/W2013 when I next go to see my SA in the next few days.


----------



## Boogee119

Hi all,

Can anyone shed any light on how Cummin looks like?  I am really curious as to what kind of yellow it is.  I am wondering if it is closer to moutarde or lime kind of yellow.  TIA!


----------



## hsiaomee

Boogee119 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on how Cummin looks like?  I am really curious as to what kind of yellow it is.  I am wondering if it is closer to moutarde or lime kind of yellow.  TIA!



I saw cummin in the SO list and wondered the same. I'm so disappointed at the pinks being offered at this SO.


----------



## forever132

So what pink is available this time? Is rose lipstick on the list? Thanks


----------



## vivala

hsiaomee said:


> I saw cummin in the SO list and wondered the same. I'm so disappointed at the pinks being offered at this SO.



Were rose tyrien, parme, rose shocking, or 5P offered for RAC?  Thank you so much!


----------



## hsiaomee

forever132 said:


> So what pink is available this time? Is rose lipstick on the list? Thanks



Tosca, rose jaipur, flamingo and few more. Nothing really exciting. I can't remember if rose lipstick is being offered. Other than tosca, all the pinks are more on the salmonish side. Very disappointing. On the other hand, they have all the blues available.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Boogee119

hsiaomee said:


> I saw cummin in the SO list and wondered the same. I'm so disappointed at the pinks being offered at this SO.


 
Me too


----------



## hsiaomee

vivala said:


> Were rose tyrien, parme, rose shocking, or 5P offered for RAC?  Thank you so much!



I was after rose tyrien but it's not being offered at this SO unfortunately. No rose shocking or 5P pink. Not sure about Parme.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

Thanks so much for all the intel. Every season I wait with baited breath (and closed wallet, sadly) for greens. I never understand why there aren't more greens available. Every season there is a wide range of pinks, blues, purples, but never any love for the greens! I got so excited when I saw Pantone declared Emerald the color of the year, thinking "yay, maybe Hermes will follow up with lots of green bags!".


----------



## ferrip

Any intel on Rubis (I think it's rested , but hoping I'm wrong) or Lizard? I heard that the Lizard producer that H uses is having issues or some sort!?


----------



## graycat5

LVChelseaGirl said:


> Thanks so much for all the intel. Every season I wait with baited breath (and closed wallet, sadly) for greens. I never understand why there aren't more greens available. Every season there is a wide range of pinks, blues, purples, but never any love for the greens! I got so excited when I saw Pantone declared Emerald the color of the year, thinking "yay, maybe Hermes will follow up with lots of green bags!".




If you find an Emerald bag and love it, just be sure to jump on it!  Even when H does offer greens, the stores don't usually buy very many pieces.  Historically, they haven't been all that popular and aren't the easiest  to sell.  

Like you, I personally *LOVE* greens!  I  have Chartreuse and Vert Bengale (and am waiting on a Canopee to arrive) and I receive more compliments on those bags than any others! :greengrin:


----------



## sydgirl

LVChelseaGirl said:


> Thanks so much for all the intel. Every season I wait with baited breath (and closed wallet, sadly) for greens. I never understand why there aren't more greens available. Every season there is a wide range of pinks, blues, purples, but never any love for the greens! I got so excited when I saw Pantone declared Emerald the color of the year, thinking "yay, maybe Hermes will follow up with lots of green bags!".


Malachite is the new green!! Gorgeous colour I've heard!!


----------



## H for Hermes

Rose Tyrien is offered for rack!!


----------



## purselover888

H for Hermes said:


> Rose Tyrien is offered for rack!!



Great news!  Are you in N America by any chance?


----------



## kashmira

Thank you so much Varvara for the information! 

The colour I was hoping for, etain, doesn't seem to be available. I wonder if it can be SO:ed?


----------



## Boogee119

kashmira said:


> Thank you so much Varvara for the information!
> 
> The colour I was hoping for, etain, doesn't seem to be available. I wonder if it can be SO:ed?


 
I remember seeing etain for forgot which leather.


----------



## H for Hermes

purselover888 said:


> Great news!  Are you in N America by any chance?



Yes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kashmira said:


> Thank you so much Varvara for the information!
> 
> The colour I was hoping for, etain, doesn't seem to be available. I wonder if it can be SO:ed?



I just received an Etain Kelly 35 a few months ago that was an SO.
Love that color.


----------



## iapple

graycat5 said:


> If you find an Emerald bag and love it, just be sure to jump on it!  Even when H does offer greens, the stores don't usually buy very many pieces.  Historically, they haven't been all that popular and aren't the easiest  to sell.
> 
> Like you, I personally *LOVE* greens!  I  have Chartreuse and Vert Bengale (and am waiting on a Canopee to arrive) and I receive more compliments on those bags than any others! :greengrin:


 
Vert Canopee is gorgeous!!! Saw a b35 ghw at a resaurant last night, now so torn between Canopee and Bleu de Galice


----------



## iapple

H for Hermes said:


> Rose Tyrien is offered for rack!!


 
Great to know!  Is 5P pink available as well? Do you recall what leather? TIA


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iapple said:


> Vert Canopee is gorgeous!!! Saw a b35 ghw at a resaurant last night, now so torn between Canopee and Bleu de Galice



I am still loving Bleu de Galice! Such a divine color :sigh:


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chuhanwtf

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am still loving Bleu de Galice! Such a divine color :sigh:



Just got a birkin 35 in this color with ghw. Wasn't so sure when my SA told me since this color is just so similar with Cobalt. But after seeing the bag I decided to take it, it's less green than Cobalt and it is indeed a very pretty blue. It certainly is not in the Hydra/Mykonos range, but it's a color that I can use in any occasion


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chuhanwtf said:


> Just got a birkin 35 in this color with ghw. Wasn't so sure when my SA told me since this color is just so similar with Cobalt. But after seeing the bag I decided to take it, it's less green than Cobalt and it is indeed a very pretty blue. It certainly is not in the Hydra/Mykonos range, but it's a color that I can use in any occasion



Major congrats, love this color!


----------



## **Chanel**

chuhanwtf said:


> Just got a birkin 35 in this color with ghw. Wasn't so sure when my SA told me since this color is just so similar with Cobalt. But after seeing the bag I decided to take it, it's less green than Cobalt and it is indeed a very pretty blue. It certainly is not in the Hydra/Mykonos range, but it's a color that I can use in any occasion



Congratulations! Please post pictures of your new B. when you have time !


----------



## forever132

hsiaomee said:


> Tosca, rose jaipur, flamingo and few more. Nothing really exciting. I can't remember if rose lipstick is being offered. Other than tosca, all the pinks are more on the salmonish side. Very disappointing. On the other hand, they have all the blues available.



Thanks! So how is flamingo look like? The color is not the body of flamingo? Is it more towards their legs color, which is pale light pink? Thanks again!


----------



## hsiaomee

kashmira said:


> Thank you so much Varvara for the information!
> 
> The colour I was hoping for, etain, doesn't seem to be available. I wonder if it can be SO:ed?


 
Yes, I ordered Etain in togo.


----------



## nappytoots

graycat5 said:


> If you find an Emerald bag and love it, just be sure to jump on it!  Even when H does offer greens, the stores don't usually buy very many pieces.  Historically, they haven't been all that popular and aren't the easiest  to sell.
> 
> Like you, I personally *LOVE* greens!  I  have Chartreuse and Vert Bengale (and am waiting on a Canopee to arrive) and I receive more compliments on those bags than any others! :greengrin:




very true!! i have an Evelyne in the same Vert Bengale and i get more complements on that instead of my classic Black B.. I Would love to get my hands on a Vert Olive Item.. is this color rested or is it available?


----------



## H for Hermes

iapple said:


> Great to know!  Is 5P pink available as well? Do you recall what leather? TIA



No, the 5p pink is not available!!!


----------



## sydgirl

H for Hermes said:


> Rose Tyrien is offered for rack!!


Leathers??

Omg I love Rose tyrien!!!


----------



## H for Hermes

Oh, I only know Epsom is available, not sure the others!


----------



## sydgirl

H for Hermes said:


> Oh, I only know Epsom is available, not sure the others!


Thank you!! 

Was hoping clemence or togo


----------



## purselover888

H for Hermes said:


> Yes!



Thank you!  Also do you recall if violet chevre available for SO?  Thank you!!


----------



## H for Hermes

Sorry, can't recall!


----------



## sydgirl

Any word on lagoon coming back???


----------



## starstarz

sydgirl said:


> Any word on lagoon coming back???



wanna know too! thats my favourite color!!!


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> wanna know too! thats my favourite color!!!


Me too!! It's my HG colour!!! 

Fingers crossed for a lagoon comeback


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

sydgirl said:


> Any word on lagoon coming back???



Lagoon not back.  Too bad.


----------



## periogirl28

purselover888 said:


> Thank you!  Also do you recall if violet chevre available for SO?  Thank you!!



If I am correct, no Violet chèvre, only Parme. Sorry.


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> Lagoon not back.  Too bad.


:cry:


----------



## purselover888

periogirl28 said:


> If I am correct, no Violet chèvre, only Parme. Sorry.



Thanks!  You are perfectly correct- that is true.  Too bad!


----------



## ayc

does anyone have any update as to when birkin verso will actually be available?

thanks


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ayc said:


> does anyone have any update as to when birkin verso will actually be available?
> 
> thanks



I would hope that it would be Fall/Winter.  I had an order for the Blue Izmir/Blue Sapphire one and hope that my SM could get the order thru.


----------



## Ms Birkin

Has anyone heard any news back from podium yet?


----------



## GenieBottle26

ayc said:


> does anyone have any update as to when birkin verso will actually be available?
> 
> thanks



I'm wondering the same. I'm hoping to score one. Isn't the verso a bi color bag in Fijord? Bi color as in different colors inside vs outside or bicolor as in the piping etc? I called my SA & she said that she knows something "different" will be coming out next year but she's not sure about for fall/winter. She's checking on it & getting back to me but I would love more info!!


----------



## Keekeee

GenieBottle26 said:


> I'm wondering the same. I'm hoping to score one. Isn't the verso a bi color bag in Fijord? Bi color as in different colors inside vs outside or bicolor as in the piping etc? I called my SA & she said that she knows something "different" will be coming out next year but she's not sure about for fall/winter. She's checking on it & getting back to me but I would love more info!!



Its bi color as in different color inside vs outside. No contrast piping. And yes its in Fjord. And it is for Fall Winter 2013 if im not mistaken.. Though with the late shipments that always happens at my local store.. Dont know when it will arrive..
I've seen the pic and it is very lovely! Love the etoupe-rose jaipur combo the most..


----------



## GenieBottle26

Keekeee said:


> Its bi color as in different color inside vs outside. No contrast piping. And yes its in Fjord. And it is for Fall Winter 2013 if im not mistaken.. Though with the late shipments that always happens at my local store.. Dont know when it will arrive..
> I've seen the pic and it is very lovely! Love the etoupe-rose jaipur combo the most..



Do you happen to know what color combo's it comes in?  Where did you see the pics?  Thanks


----------



## Keekeee

GenieBottle26 said:


> Do you happen to know what color combo's it comes in?  Where did you see the pics?  Thanks



There are 4 combos:
Etoupe-Rose Jaipur
Etrusque-Moutarde
Blue Izmir-Blue something (cant really remember)
Rouge Vif-another shade of red.. I think Rouge H

My SA showed me the pics long ago.. When SM just returned from AW2013 podium order..


----------



## duna

Keekeee said:


> There are 4 combos:
> Etoupe-Rose Jaipur
> Etrusque-Moutarde
> *Blue Izmir-Blue something (cant really remember)
> *Rouge Vif-another shade of red.. I think Rouge H
> 
> My SA showed me the pics long ago.. When SM just returned from AW2013 podium order..



It's Bleu Izmir/Bleu Saphir


----------



## brtracy

Blues: Blue Izmir (Mykonos/Bleu Hydra)Blue Saphire (very intense*true blue, darker than Mykonos or Bleu*Hydra, same color family)

i would love to have a true blue B30


----------



## varvara

Ms Birkin said:


> Has anyone heard any news back from podium yet?


Hi all...

Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.

Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.

New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).

I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Everlong

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Titan sounds intriguing. Thank you for the information varvara! Here is a  picture of forest green in croc for those minds inquiring over Vert  Foret.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Great intel as usual! 
Thank you so much. 

Could I ask you a question? 
I don't think I have ever seen the swatch for Taupe.
I presume it is similar to Etoupe but how similar?
Is it lighter, darker, more brown undertone??

Also I missed the opportunity to place an order for vert de Gris. 
Is it back?



varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## sydgirl

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for the Intel varvara 

Is turquoise like a bright vivid turquoise blue/green?? 

And is cactus similar to menthe (fingers crossed)??????

No new pinks???


----------



## purselover888

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> Hope this helps.



OMG Varvara!  You are the best!!!!  I am so excited for what sounds like two great greens and one great purple!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks, varvara! This is very helpful!


----------



## Aarponen

Very interesting thread... The insights are always welcome, thank you Varvara and all the others for your input.

(I was reading it for about 5 pages to understand that there should be a serious warning thought, for rich people only. No offense to anyone. I just cannot believe how at ease you guys are discussing about ostrichs and crocs, in various colors and multiples, lol. Just jealous,  and  )


----------



## graycat5

Thanks for the intel, *varvara*!!   

Personally, I'm hoping Cactus will be sort of Pelouse-ish...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SO so hoping that anemone will be an awesome purple :everything crossed:


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> Thank you so much for the Intel varvara
> 
> Is turquoise like a bright vivid turquoise blue/green??
> 
> And is cactus similar to menthe (fingers crossed)??????
> 
> No new pinks???


Sydgirl, You can find sample pictures of the old turquoise in the color reference thread. I am sure it will be very popular, especially with anyone who liked Blue Paon. While sometimes rereleased colors are a tiny bit different from the original, it should give a good idea as to what it will look like. I too am very excited about Cactus!!! It sounds good!


----------



## glamourbag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> SO so hoping that anemone will be an awesome purple :everything crossed:


YES!!!!! Especially if it is ANYTHING like the flower


----------



## starstarz

glamourbag said:


> Sydgirl, You can find sample pictures of the old turquoise in the color reference thread. I am sure it will be very popular, especially with anyone who liked Blue Paon. While sometimes rereleased colors are a tiny bit different from the original, it should give a good idea as to what it will look like. I too am very excited about Cactus!!! It sounds good!


 
Hi, if you think the Turquoise or Bleu Izmir will look more similar with Lagon? I want a blue with some green undertone for long. Please advise dear, thanks!


----------



## starstarz

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Thanks for the info.

May I know if the Anemone will look similar as crocus? or with a more red tone?


----------



## chicinthecity777

starstarz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> May I know if the Anemone will look similar as crocus? or with a more red tone?



My SA said it looked more like UV. Can't wait to see the swatches!


----------



## Ms Birkin

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the update


----------



## Hed Kandi

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Thanks!!! any intel on leathers?


----------



## starstarz

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SA said it looked more like UV. Can't wait to see the swatches!


 

if its on normal calf leather or just croc ones? glad that i've missed UV and has another chance of getting it


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

glamourbag said:


> YES!!!!! Especially if it is ANYTHING like the flower



I would love it in the color of the flower, and it would just be awesome for this to come in togo......


----------



## jsjjss

Keekeee said:


> There are 4 combos:
> Etoupe-Rose Jaipur
> Etrusque-Moutarde
> Blue Izmir-Blue something (cant really remember)
> Rouge Vif-another shade of red.. I think Rouge H
> 
> My SA showed me the pics long ago.. When SM just returned from AW2013 podium order..


 
It may be a stupid question. Would the Etoupe be on the outside or inside? I would be so happy to get a B with Rose Jaipur outside and Etoupe inside. I have the same colour combo for the bearn wallet.


----------



## chicinthecity777

starstarz said:


> if its on normal calf leather or just croc ones? glad that i've missed UV and has another chance of getting it


 
I think it's non-exotics.


----------



## sydgirl

glamourbag said:


> Sydgirl, You can find sample pictures of the old turquoise in the color reference thread. I am sure it will be very popular, especially with anyone who liked Blue Paon. While sometimes rereleased colors are a tiny bit different from the original, it should give a good idea as to what it will look like. I too am very excited about Cactus!!! It sounds good!


I love bleu paon!! If turquoise is very similar then I'm excited!!

Missed out on menthe...am hoping cactus will be very similar!

*fingers crossed* 

Thanks glamourbag


----------



## Keekeee

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanx so much for the intel varvara..
Would you say cactus is lighter than Menthe?
Do you remember what leather cactus comes? Im looking for a non epsom green bag..


----------



## Keekeee

jsjjss said:


> It may be a stupid question. Would the Etoupe be on the outside or inside? I would be so happy to get a B with Rose Jaipur outside and Etoupe inside. I have the same colour combo for the bearn wallet.



Etoupe on the outside and RJ on the inside


----------



## Keekeee

duna said:


> It's Bleu Izmir/Bleu Saphir



Ah yes... You're right..
Thank you duna..


----------



## sabgianna

Thank you Varvara. Torquoise sounds divine! As I love bleu paon and lagoon. Shud be something similar to that I believe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SA said it looked more like UV. Can't wait to see the swatches!


 
Ohh great news! I missed out on UV so hopefully this fits the bill!


----------



## GenieBottle26

jsjjss said:


> It may be a stupid question. Would the Etoupe be on the outside or inside? I would be so happy to get a B with Rose Jaipur outside and Etoupe inside. I have the same colour combo for the bearn wallet.



I'm the opposite!  I'm looking fwd to the Etoupe outside and RJ interior.


----------



## arlv8500

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SA said it looked more like UV. Can't wait to see the swatches!



Hihi xiangxiang, any idea when we will start seeing these colours or the swatches in the boutiques?! Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

arlv8500 said:


> Hihi xiangxiang, any idea when we will start seeing these colours or the swatches in the boutiques?! Thank you!



Please don't call your SAs to ask about these just yet or disclose the source of this information. They are not supposed to talk about this with customers just yet. The colours are for S/S 2014 so they won't be in the store until then. Right now, stores should be concentrating on the current A/W 2013 season. However my store is expecting the swatches to be in by September.


----------



## arlv8500

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Please don't call your SAs to ask about these just yet or disclose the source of this information. They are not supposed to talk about this with customers just yet. The colours are for S/S 2014 so they won't be in the store until then. Right now, stores should be concentrating on the current A/W 2013 season. However my store is expecting the swatches to be in by September.



Oh! Thank you! And no worries, my lips are sealed.


----------



## nycmarilyn

So is turquoise for S/S 2014 and not A/W 2013? 
Blue Izmir is a/w 2013, right? Been wanting a blue B!!


----------



## Keekeee

nycmarilyn said:


> So is turquoise for S/S 2014 and not A/W 2013?
> Blue Izmir is a/w 2013, right? Been wanting a blue B!!



Yes blue izmir is AW13.. But still going to be offered for SS14 according to varvara's intel..


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Keekeee

GenieBottle26 said:


> I'm the opposite!  I'm looking fwd to the Etoupe outside and RJ interior.



Thats my favourite Verso's combo too


----------



## glamourbag

starstarz said:


> Hi, if you think the Turquoise or Bleu Izmir will look more similar with Lagon? I want a blue with some green undertone for long. Please advise dear, thanks!


Hi hon! I wish I could say for sure. The turquoise from years past was a LOVELY color! Assuming it is the same, I think you will like it. No, it is not Lagon, nothing quite can capture that depth/vairance except Lagon itself, but Turq it is very nice. I would consider it. Blue Izmir is not like Lagon. Hope this (kind of) helps!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Can someone please tell me what leathers Blue Sapphire comes in?  thanks


----------



## periogirl28

wantitneedit said:


> Can someone please tell me what leathers Blue Sapphire comes in?  thanks



If I am not wrong, Clemence, Chevre and Croc. This is an 'old' reissued colour which my SA says is not as deep in the new version. Not sure if there is Swift too.


----------



## starstarz

glamourbag said:


> Hi hon! I wish I could say for sure. The turquoise from years past was a LOVELY color! Assuming it is the same, I think you will like it. No, it is not Lagon, nothing quite can capture that depth/vairance except Lagon itself, but Turq it is very nice. I would consider it. Blue Izmir is not like Lagon. Hope this (kind of) helps!!


 
WOW, thanks for yr advise. I have asked my SA to reserve a Bleu Izmir Birkin for me and I guess I gotta change it to Turquoise instead. Btw, yr Lagon darling is to die for, the most wanted one!!!


----------



## starstarz

nycmarilyn said:


> So is turquoise for S/S 2014 and not A/W 2013?
> Blue Izmir is a/w 2013, right? Been wanting a blue B!!


 
me too!! i've reserved a Bleu Izmir Birkin and i guess i hv to change it as Turquoise. but too bad that SS2014 has many lovely colors, hard to pick one.....


----------



## hloverc

periogirl28 said:


> If I am not wrong, Clemence, Chevre and Croc. This is an 'old' reissued colour which my SA says is not as deep in the new version. Not sure if there is Swift too.



I also saw a blue sapphire Kelly in Togo


----------



## wantitneedit

periogirl28 said:


> If I am not wrong, Clemence, Chevre and Croc. This is an 'old' reissued colour which my SA says is not as deep in the new version. Not sure if there is Swift too.



thankyou, i was hoping H wouldn't fiddle around with the saturation, but here's hoping it still has some magic!  I long to see it in Clemence and Swift....


----------



## duna

wantitneedit said:


> Can someone please tell me what leathers Blue Sapphire comes in?  thanks



I'm sure about Clemence, since I'm listed for one, but it's the only 35 Birkin in Bleu Saphir that my SM ordered, so I'm not sure about other leathers.


----------



## wantitneedit

duna said:


> I'm sure about Clemence, since I'm listed for one, but it's the only 35 Birkin in Bleu Saphir that my SM ordered, so I'm not sure about other leathers.



thanks duna, be sure to post heaps of pics when it comes in!  and thanks for the correct spelling.


----------



## duna

wantitneedit said:


> thanks duna, be sure to post heaps of pics when it comes in!  and thanks for the correct spelling.



Will do!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I'm sure about Clemence, since I'm listed for one, but it's the only 35 Birkin in Bleu Saphir that my SM ordered, so I'm not sure about other leathers.



I think togo, too. I am listed for a bleu saphir and bleu izmir B35, and will see which one comes in first and is most appealing. My mindset is currently on bleu izmir, but that could change.


----------



## Boogee119

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks so much for the information again varvara!  May I ask if there Gris Paris was available in croc again in this podium?  May I also ask if there was any red croc colour available?  Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## Katel

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you for this news, varvara.

Has anyone heard if there's a new blue similar to blue orage?  Or a mid grey (leather)?

Also, my understanding is the red Verso is rouge vif - exterior and rouge h - interior -can someone confirm that? 
TU


----------



## Katel

Katel said:


> Thank you for this news, varvara.
> 
> Has anyone heard if there's a new blue similar to blue orage?  Or a mid grey (leather)?
> 
> Also, my understanding is the red Verso is rouge vif - exterior and rouge h - interior -can someone confirm that?
> TU



nm


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Keekeee

Katel said:


> Thank you for this news, varvara.
> 
> Has anyone heard if there's a new blue similar to blue orage?  Or a mid grey (leather)?
> 
> Also, my understanding is the red Verso is rouge vif - exterior and rouge h - interior -can someone confirm that?
> TU



Yes, rouge vif exterior and another shade of red for the interior, cant quite remember but i think its rouge H for the interior..


----------



## textilegirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Please don't call your SAs to ask about these just yet or disclose the source of this information. They are not supposed to talk about this with customers just yet. The colours are for S/S 2014 so they won't be in the store until then. Right now, stores should be concentrating on the current A/W 2013 season. However my store is expecting the swatches to be in by September.



My lips are zipped, but I hope you can help me understand when I should unzip them  if I'm interested in one of the upcoming S/S 2014 colors.  I've tried to revisit the headache-inducing SO/PO information elsewhere on tPF but find that I'm confused about the relationship between the just concluded Podium and the info about colors that are(?) or will be(?) available, and the next Podium in January 2014.  My head is hurting already, LOL!  

Do I understand correctly that two weeks ago the colors that will be available to be ordered in January of 2014 were revealed, and that over the course of the next month or so, the swatches will arrive and requests/orders/lists/whatever will be developed for the SMs to place actual orders when they go to Paris in January 2014?  I'm not sure how this corresponds to the actual S/S 2014 season which, I think, will be in full swing at that point.  

I well understand that the arrival of the actual bag is another subject entirely.   I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here, and hope you can help!


----------



## sabgianna

textilegirl said:


> My lips are zipped, but I hope you can help me understand when I should unzip them  if I'm interested in one of the upcoming S/S 2014 colors.  I've tried to revisit the headache-inducing SO/PO information elsewhere on tPF but find that I'm confused about the relationship between the just concluded Podium and the info about colors that are(?) or will be(?) available, and the next Podium in January 2014.  My head is hurting already, LOL!
> 
> Do I understand correctly that two weeks ago the colors that will be available to be ordered in January of 2014 were revealed, and that over the course of the next month or so, the swatches will arrive and requests/orders/lists/whatever will be developed for the SMs to place actual orders when they go to Paris in January 2014?  I'm not sure how this corresponds to the actual S/S 2014 season which, I think, will be in full swing at that point.
> 
> I well understand that the arrival of the actual bag is another subject entirely.   I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here, and hope you can help!


I was wondering the exact same thing this morning. And also I have studied the posts of PO/SO. Can anyone please advise when we can approach our SA about S/S14? Thank you


----------



## textilegirl

sabgianna said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing this morning. And also I have studied the posts of PO/SO. Can anyone please advise when we can approach our SA about S/S14? Thank you



 Glad to have company in my confusion!


----------



## forever132

textilegirl said:


> My lips are zipped, but I hope you can help me understand when I should unzip them  if I'm interested in one of the upcoming S/S 2014 colors.  I've tried to revisit the headache-inducing SO/PO information elsewhere on tPF but find that I'm confused about the relationship between the just concluded Podium and the info about colors that are(?) or will be(?) available, and the next Podium in January 2014.  My head is hurting already, LOL!
> 
> Do I understand correctly that two weeks ago the colors that will be available to be ordered in January of 2014 were revealed, and that over the course of the next month or so, the swatches will arrive and requests/orders/lists/whatever will be developed for the SMs to place actual orders when they go to Paris in January 2014?  I'm not sure how this corresponds to the actual S/S 2014 season which, I think, will be in full swing at that point.
> 
> I well understand that the arrival of the actual bag is another subject entirely.   I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here, and hope you can help!



I think the store had already placed their orders in early July for their shop for SS14. 
About when to approach your shop? This is all depends on your shop if they are willing to share the information with you. So if you know the swatches had arrived in store, maybe that is a good time to start the conservation about waitlist on the color you want?


----------



## sayuri_hermes

textilegirl said:


> My lips are zipped, but I hope you can help me understand when I should unzip them  if I'm interested in one of the upcoming S/S 2014 colors.  I've tried to revisit the headache-inducing SO/PO information elsewhere on tPF but find that I'm confused about the relationship between the just concluded Podium and the info about colors that are(?) or will be(?) available, and the next Podium in January 2014.  My head is hurting already, LOL!
> 
> Do I understand correctly that two weeks ago the colors that will be available to be ordered in January of 2014 were revealed, and that over the course of the next month or so, the swatches will arrive and requests/orders/lists/whatever will be developed for the SMs to place actual orders when they go to Paris in January 2014?  I'm not sure how this corresponds to the actual S/S 2014 season which, I think, will be in full swing at that point.
> 
> I well understand that the arrival of the actual bag is another subject entirely.   I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here, and hope you can help!



Forever132 is right, these new ss14 color stocks have been ordered already, and hence you cannot put in a request to have it "ordered for you" now. (You can however, request your SM to order one for you at the next podium ie Jan 2014, and expect the stock to arrive from July 2014~) 

Since these are brand new colours, they are not usually ordered for any particular clients, so it's just for the store stock. However, most stores do tend to offer new colours to their regular clients since these clients usually have all the other older colours already. 

A good timing to mention your interests with the new colours is when the swatches have arrived, and the SA will keep that in mind when the stocks start to arrive next year. Tpf asked readers not to mentioned these info to their store yet, as the clients a not supposed to know these info until the swatches have arrived. 

Some stores receive their swatches very early (around Sept) some receive it in Nov or later.


----------



## chicinthecity777

textilegirl said:


> My lips are zipped, but I hope you can help me understand when I should unzip them  if I'm interested in one of the upcoming S/S 2014 colors.  I've tried to revisit the headache-inducing SO/PO information elsewhere on tPF but find that I'm confused about the relationship between the just concluded Podium and the info about colors that are(?) or will be(?) available, and the next Podium in January 2014.  My head is hurting already, LOL!
> 
> Do I understand correctly that two weeks ago the colors that will be available to be ordered in January of 2014 were revealed, and that over the course of the next month or so, the swatches will arrive and requests/orders/lists/whatever will be developed for the SMs to place actual orders when they go to Paris in January 2014?  I'm not sure how this corresponds to the actual S/S 2014 season which, I think, will be in full swing at that point.
> 
> I well understand that the arrival of the actual bag is another subject entirely.   I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here, and hope you can help!



Talk to them when the new colour swatches arrive at your store.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Talk to them when the new colour swatches arrive at your store.



I agree, as soon as the color swatches arrive in the store ~ ask to be notified and then get your name on the wait-list as soon as possible. I am first on the wait-list for a B13 bleu azmir and bleu saphir in Fall/Winter 2013, and will see which one I like best.


----------



## textilegirl

Thank you ladies ever so much for your helpful explanations!  I think I understand the timing of the process better now and will act accordingly


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone know if there are still any menthe b's trickling into stores?? 
Is it available for SO??? 

I'm so desperate for this colour!!


----------



## pierina2

I've been told that Turquoise is definitely returning for SS 2014 and the two leathers  mentioned were togo for Kelly, and swift for Jige.  There may be more leathers but these were the only ones I asked about.

Turquoise is bluer than one might think and bluer in swift than in chevre. 

Lagon is on the left side in the picture below, swift and togo; turquoise swift and chevre are on the top right; bleu de paon chevre and epsom are on the bottom right.  HTH.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> I've been told that Turquoise is definitely returning for SS 2014 and the two leathers  mentioned were togo for Kelly, and swift for Jige.  There may be more leathers but these were the only ones I asked about.
> 
> Turquoise is bluer than one might think and bluer in swift than in chevre.
> 
> Lagon is on the left side in the picture below, swift and togo; turquoise swift and chevre are on the top right; bleu de paon chevre and epsom are on the bottom right.  HTH.



Great pic, *pierina*! 
You really are the best at describing H turquoise and blue tones.


----------



## pierina2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic, *pierina*!
> You really are the best at describing H turquoise and blue tones.


 
Thanks dear *Vigee*, they are irresistible.


----------



## thyme

pierina2 said:


> I've been told that Turquoise is definitely returning for SS 2014 and the two leathers  mentioned were togo for Kelly, and swift for Jige.  There may be more leathers but these were the only ones I asked about.
> 
> Turquoise is bluer than one might think and bluer in swift than in chevre.
> 
> Lagon is on the left side in the picture below, swift and togo; turquoise swift and chevre are on the top right; bleu de paon chevre and epsom are on the bottom right.  HTH.



gorgeous! very useful pic. thank you


----------



## pierina2

chincac said:


> gorgeous! very useful pic. thank you



You're very welcome, glad to help.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

pierina2 said:


> I've been told that Turquoise is definitely returning for SS 2014 and the two leathers  mentioned were togo for Kelly, and swift for Jige.  There may be more leathers but these were the only ones I asked about.
> 
> Turquoise is bluer than one might think and bluer in swift than in chevre.
> 
> Lagon is on the left side in the picture below, swift and togo; turquoise swift and chevre are on the top right; bleu de paon chevre and epsom are on the bottom right.  HTH.


 
Hi dear, I always want a bag in Lagon (or Bleu Paon) and u know it's almost impossible to get one now, do u think the FW13 Bleu Izmir or SS14 Turquoise would be most likely to have a teal look? Plz advise, thanksssss


----------



## hsiaomee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I agree, as soon as the color swatches arrive in the store ~ ask to be notified and then get your name on the wait-list as soon as possible. I am first on the wait-list for a B13 bleu azmir and bleu saphir in Fall/Winter 2013, and will see which one I like best.



I like blue saphir with gold and blue Izmir with palladium. 

I've seen a belt in blue saphir clemence leather and its very dark but still a blue not navy. The gold would certainly brighten up the colour. Blue saphir in swift is at its best. Just the right amount of blue in it for me. I ordered B30 blue saphir in Togo. I hope it's leaning towards the swift rather than clemence.

Blue Izmir is beautiful too. I have my name down on a Constance mini. It's a very intense turquoise. Sometimes blue and sometimes green. I love this colour just as much.

It's going to be a very tough choice. I'm still wondering if I should swap my colour choices for B and Constance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hsiaomee said:


> I like blue saphir with gold and blue Izmir with palladium.
> 
> I've seen a belt in blue saphir clemence leather and its very dark but still a blue not navy. The gold would certainly brighten up the colour. Blue saphir in swift is at its best. Just the right amount of blue in it for me. I ordered B30 blue saphir in Togo. I hope it's leaning towards the swift rather than clemence.
> 
> Blue Izmir is beautiful too. I have my name down on a Constance mini. It's a very intense turquoise. Sometimes blue and sometimes green. I love this colour just as much.
> 
> It's going to be a very tough choice. I'm still wondering if I should swap my colour choices for B and Constance.



I am very much leaning towards the blue saphir B35 GHW, as much as I like bleu izmir ~ it might be just too much bright blue for me. I think that bleu izmir in a constance mini will look fabulous!


----------



## taylorrd

hsiaomee said:


> I like blue saphir with gold and blue Izmir with palladium.
> 
> I've seen a belt in blue saphir clemence leather and its very dark but still a blue not navy. The gold would certainly brighten up the colour. Blue saphir in swift is at its best. Just the right amount of blue in it for me. I ordered B30 blue saphir in Togo. I hope it's leaning towards the swift rather than clemence.
> 
> Blue Izmir is beautiful too. I have my name down on a Constance mini. It's a very intense turquoise. Sometimes blue and sometimes green. I love this colour just as much.
> 
> It's going to be a very tough choice. I'm still wondering if I should swap my colour choices for B and Constance.



Me too! I am hoping to get a Constance in Bleu Izmir or Malachite this fall.


----------



## hsiaomee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am very much leaning towards the blue saphir B35 GHW, as much as I like bleu izmir ~ it might be just too much bright blue for me. I think that bleu izmir in a constance mini will look fabulous!



I agree. For 35B as its bigger, blue saphir with ghw would make perfect sense. Most likely I'm sticking with my original choices. It's nice that you can take you pick between the two Bs. Have fun deciding!

I have a jaune dor candy birkin that I had for over a year. It's still sitting in the box. Not that i don't love it. It's just sooooo bright. I'm still finding ways to tone it down a bit before I can carry it with confidence.


----------



## hsiaomee

taylorrd said:


> Me too! I am hoping to get a Constance in Bleu Izmir or Malachite this fall.



If you get it in malachite, you may still crave for a blue bag in the future. By getting one blue Izmir, it's like two bags! You can wear it as a green as well as a blue. That would save you a lot of money.


----------



## Juda

Dear tPfers, has anyone seen the new Indigo in Fjord?
There were changes with the new Rouge H and Raisin (more brown undertones), I  was hoping the new indigo is more Blue than black.
Indigo Fjord and Black Togo are too similar, right?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hsiaomee said:


> I agree. For 35B as its bigger, blue saphir with ghw would make perfect sense. Most likely I'm sticking with my original choices. It's nice that you can take you pick between the two Bs. Have fun deciding!
> 
> I have a jaune dor candy birkin that I had for over a year. It's still sitting in the box. Not that i don't love it. *It's just sooooo bright.* I'm still finding ways to tone it down a bit before I can carry it with confidence.



That's what I'm afraid of with bleu izmir! I am kind of conservative, and think that bleu saphir GHW might be more of a classic B35 and a wiser choice for me. Especially, in the long run! Thanks for your opinion, *hsiaomee*.


----------



## purselover888

How does bleu izmir compare to blue paon?  I have seen both, but not side by side.  Is blue paon lighter, more turquoise; and bleu izmir deeper green than blue paon?  I remember bleu izmir as a dark green with some blue tones, but now I am doubting myself which is more "turquoise".  Thank you!


----------



## hsiaomee

purselover888 said:


> How does bleu izmir compare to blue paon?  I have seen both, but not side by side.  Is blue paon lighter, more turquoise; and bleu izmir deeper green than blue paon?  I remember bleu izmir as a dark green with some blue tones, but now I am doubting myself which is more "turquoise".  Thank you!



Blue Izmir is much darker comparing to blue Paon and turquoise as tosca to RT. After all it's a A/W colour. It's still very beautiful but not as loud as BP or turquoise.


----------



## purselover888

hsiaomee said:


> Blue Izmir is much darker comparing to blue Paon and turquoise as tosca to RT. After all it's a A/W colour. It's still very beautiful but not as loud as BP or turquoise.



Thank you so much!  I'll take them all!!  Blue Izmir, Blue Pon, RT LOL!


----------



## taylorrd

hsiaomee said:


> If you get it in malachite, you may still crave for a blue bag in the future. By getting one blue Izmir, it's like two bags! You can wear it as a green as well as a blue. That would save you a lot of money.



I hear you! Hermes does make lovely blues. However, I already have two bags in blue plus several accessories. Having another green bag would be nice.


----------



## make_4_money

Dear beautiful ladies, for the reference color of Blue Izmir, this bearn wallet which was just sold on H European web store.


----------



## make_4_money

Izmir Blue on the Bracelet again for reference color


----------



## starstarz

i just saw a Bleu Izmir Picotin in Clemence ytd, the color looks really dark, much darker than the pic from H.com! disappointed :<


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

starstarz said:


> i just saw a Bleu Izmir Picotin in Clemence ytd, the color looks really dark, much darker than the pic from H.com! disappointed :<



Maybe Blue Izmir is alot darker in Clemence than in swift?  I saw it in swift, and it wasn't really dark in swift?  That's too bad!


----------



## pierina2

starstarz said:


> Hi dear, I always want a bag in Lagon (or Bleu Paon) and u know it's almost impossible to get one now, do u think the FW13 Bleu Izmir or SS14 Turquoise would be most likely to have a teal look? Plz advise, thanksssss


 

I only saw the Blue Izmir swatch for a moment, but it looked darker and more teal than Turquoise as I recall and definitely more so than Lagon and Bleu de Paon.  Good luck!


----------



## plumtree

I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.


----------



## nycmarilyn

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.



Wow I love this color!!


----------



## bagidiotic

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.



Wow gorgeous evelyne
Nice color
Very unique blue
I must say


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.



*plumtree*, your new bleu izmir Evelyne is lovely! Beautiful shade of *blue*.
Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## arlv8500

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.



Hi plumtree, do you know how this colour compares with blue hydra? I was told that blue hydra is a shade brighter than bleu Izmir, but the colour in your photo is very lovely!


----------



## taylorrd

arlv8500 said:


> Hi plumtree, do you know how this colour compares with blue hydra? I was told that blue hydra is a shade brighter than bleu Izmir, but the colour in your photo is very lovely!



Hi ARLV8500,
I have a Kelly Double Tour in both Bleu Izmir and Bleu Hydra. I would be happy to post a side by side photo of the two for reference. I am in Texas right now but will fly home tomorrow. To me, Bleu Izmir is very teal, it reminds me of a peacock. Bleu Hydra reminds me of a very bright royal or Columbian blue. It is similar to Mykonos but a tad darker. Hope that helps. I will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

taylorrd said:


> Hi ARLV8500,
> I have a Kelly Double Tour in both Bleu Izmir and Bleu Hydra. I would be happy to post a side by side photo of the two for reference. I am in Texas right now but will fly home tomorrow. To me, Bleu Izmir is very teal, it reminds me of a peacock. Bleu Hydra reminds me of a very bright royal or Columbian blue. It is similar to Mykonos but a tad darker. Hope that helps. *I will post a picture tomorrow.*



That will be great, I would love to see them side by side!


----------



## arlv8500

taylorrd said:


> Hi ARLV8500,
> I have a Kelly Double Tour in both Bleu Izmir and Bleu Hydra. I would be happy to post a side by side photo of the two for reference. I am in Texas right now but will fly home tomorrow. To me, Bleu Izmir is very teal, it reminds me of a peacock. Bleu Hydra reminds me of a very bright royal or Columbian blue. It is similar to Mykonos but a tad darker. Hope that helps. I will post a picture tomorrow.



Oh you are ever so kind taylorrd, I hope it's not too much trouble. Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## hsiaomee

taylorrd said:


> I hear you! Hermes does make lovely blues. However, I already have two bags in blue plus several accessories. Having another green bag would be nice.



I'm just starting on blues. Blue saphir and blue Izmir, whichever comes first would be my starter blue.

Since you already built your blue collection, the decision would be easy. Malachite it is! A very decent green colour we haven't seen for awhile. Excellent choice!


----------



## plumtree

Malachite is a gorgeous colour too!

The SA that sold me the evelyne told me she thought that blue Izmir was the colour of deep glacial lakes. I thought that was so true.

I've taken colour comparison pics of Izmir with cobalt and hydra but the Purse Forum app isn't letting me upload. I'll upload later!


----------



## citrus

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.



Gorgeous, this is what I hope to find.

Saw a Lindy in Blue de Galice last week and it is a few shades darker, was actually close to my blue de malte in epsom.

So bummed not to score a bag in blue hydra, compensation was a KDT but seeing it on my wrist makes me lust even more hahaha


----------



## pierina2

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.



Gorgeous Evelyne!!  What a fantastic color, many congratulations.


----------



## plumtree

Here are the comparison shots

Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse

It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Anfang

plumtree said:


> Here are the comparison shots
> 
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse
> 
> It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.


Thank you for sharing this, *plumtree* ! Bleu Izmir looks veru close to Bleu Cobalt, then !


----------



## arlv8500

plumtree said:


> Here are the comparison shots
> 
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse
> 
> It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.



Thank you plumtree! So the SA did describe bleu izmir perfectly then. I can't wait to see this colour on a bag IRL!


----------



## citrus

plumtree said:


> Here are the comparison shots
> 
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse
> 
> It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.



Wow great comparison, izmir is stunning and high on my wish list


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> Here are the comparison shots
> 
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse
> 
> It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.



Thanks for the comparison pics, *plumtree*!
Bleu Izmir looks beautiful.


----------



## plumtree

Anfang said:


> Thank you for sharing this, *plumtree* ! Bleu Izmir looks veru close to Bleu Cobalt, then !



Very!  Cobalt is softer and izmir is more pop (if that makes sense) but far less pop than hydra.



arlv8500 said:


> Thank you plumtree! So the SA did describe bleu izmir perfectly then. I can't wait to see this colour on a bag IRL!



She did!  I keep thinking of the deep blue-green lakes you see when travelling up to ski resorts.



citrus said:


> Wow great comparison, izmir is stunning and high on my wish list



I hope you get it!  I didn't really like izmir in the swatch, but on a bag, it's lovely.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics, *plumtree*!
> Bleu Izmir looks beautiful.



Glad you liked the shots!


----------



## mp4

I saw a saphir bag in swift and a malachite wallet yesterday.  Neither came home with me, but saphir is completely TDF and malachite looked better than smaller pieces I've seen.

Note to self...must buy something in saphir!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> I saw a saphir bag in swift and a malachite wallet yesterday.  Neither came home with me, but saphir is completely TDF and malachite looked better than smaller pieces I've seen.
> 
> Note to self...must buy something in saphir!!!!!



That's good to hear, *mp4*! I am first on the list for a B35 in bleu saphir GHW that is coming in to my local store this season. I have to chose between bleu izmir and bleu saphir and am leaning towards the saphir.


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's good to hear, *mp4*! I am first on the list for a B35 in bleu saphir GHW that is coming in to my local store this season. I have to chose between bleu izmir and bleu saphir and am leaning towards the saphir.



I was going to quote you to make sure you saw this.  I really love saphir!!!  No idea how other leathers will pick up the color...hopefully it will be similar!


----------



## Toronto Carre

plumtree said:


> I was on holiday, on the hunt for Blue de Galice but found (and loved) Blue Izmir instead.  Posting a pic for reference in indirect sunlight.  It's a lovely colour, a touch brighter than cobalt, not dark at all.


 
Plumtree, I am dying! This is exactly the bag I want to purchase this season. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing. Now I know it exists, and can start nudging my SA to find one for me.

I should pay more attention to the podium thread in future!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> I was going to quote you to make sure you saw this.  I really love saphir!!!  No idea how other leathers will pick up the color...hopefully it will be similar!



Thanks, *mp4*! The bleu saphir looks beautiful!


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's good to hear, *mp4*! I am first on the list for a B35 in bleu saphir GHW that is coming in to my local store this season. I have to chose between bleu izmir and bleu saphir and am leaning towards the saphir.


VigeeLeBrun there's a pic of a bleu izmir 35b in the colour reference thread 

Beautiful colour too!!


----------



## graycat5

I've been told that the Kelly Lakis was not offered for S/S 2014.  Can anybody corroborate???


----------



## taylorrd

As promised side by side comparison of Bleu Hydra (right) and Bleu Izmir (left). The leather for Bleu Hydra is swift and tadelakt for Bleu Izmir. First photo is without flash and second is with. Enjoy! Hope this is helpful.


----------



## starstarz

plumtree said:


> Here are the comparison shots
> 
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse
> 
> It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.


 
Thank you so much for the comapison pic. The Bleu Izmir Picotin I saw from shop looks really dark, maybe due to the lighting there. Looking at your pic can make me confirm my order next would be Bleu Izmir! Yeah, it looks really cool


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> VigeeLeBrun there's a pic of a bleu izmir 35b in the colour reference thread
> 
> Beautiful colour too!!



Thanks! Going to look for it now.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## plumtree

Toronto Carre said:


> Plumtree, I am dying! This is exactly the bag I want to purchase this season. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing. Now I know it exists, and can start nudging my SA to find one for me.
> 
> I should pay more attention to the podium thread in future!



I'm so glad this helped!  Hope you find it!  I just bought it so new stock must be coming in.


----------



## fendibbag

Ladies and Gents, has anybody  taken a picture or purchased SLGs in anemone yet? I am going to place an order later this week for a 35 and I won't be able to look at swatches and I would be so grateful for any visual help!! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## arlv8500

taylorrd said:


> View attachment 2283489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised side by side comparison of Bleu Hydra (right) and Bleu Izmir (left). The leather for Bleu Hydra is swift and tadelakt for Bleu Izmir. First photo is without flash and second is with. Enjoy! Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283490



Thank you taylorrd! That really helps along with plumtree's pic!


----------



## GenieBottle26

plumtree said:


> Here are the comparison shots
> 
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne, with blue electrique and blue hydra KDTs
> Blue izmir clemence Evelyne with blue cobalt clemence Dogon and blue hydra chevre coin purse
> 
> It shows how close izmir is to cobalt.  It's just a touch darker.



Blue Izmir looks very similar to my Blue de Galice. *thankful to cross another blue off my list*


----------



## Keekeee

fendibbag said:


> Ladies and Gents, has anybody  taken a picture or purchased SLGs in anemone yet? I am going to place an order later this week for a 35 and I won't be able to look at swatches and I would be so grateful for any visual help!! Thank you in advance!!



Anemone i believe is Spring Summer 2014 color. So this new color should arrive to boutiques starting Jan 2014..


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> Anemone i believe is Spring Summer 2014 color. So this new color should arrive to boutiques starting Jan 2014..



Interesting wat color is this ??


----------



## fendibbag

Keekeee said:


> Anemone i believe is Spring Summer 2014 color. So this new color should arrive to boutiques starting Jan 2014..



Thank you so much Keekeee for the info! I was hoping for a quicker delivery, before the end of the year, so I may have to ask for another purple?


----------



## fendibbag

bagidiotic said:


> Interesting wat color is this ??



It's a new purple, have not seen swatches for it yet though.


----------



## bagidiotic

fendibbag said:


> It's a new purple, have not seen swatches for it yet though.



Wow
Thanks for infos
Looking forward to see it


----------



## hsiaomee

Plumtree, thank you for the comparison pictures. You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## plumtree

hsiaomee said:


> Plumtree, thank you for the comparison pictures. You have a beautiful collection!



Thanks!


----------



## Keekeee

bagidiotic said:


> Interesting wat color is this ??



Yes i believe its purple.. If you scroll back a few pages you can read the intel for SS14 colors from varvara


----------



## Keekeee

fendibbag said:


> Thank you so much Keekeee for the info! I was hoping for a quicker delivery, before the end of the year, so I may have to ask for another purple?



You're welcome.. I could be wrong but i dont think there is purple in AW13.. Other TPFer here will correct me if im wrong though..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Keekeee said:


> You're welcome.. I could be wrong but i dont think there is purple in AW13.. Other TPFer here will correct me if im wrong though..



Correct.


----------



## fendibbag

Keekeee said:


> You're welcome.. I could be wrong but i dont think there is purple in AW13.. Other TPFer here will correct me if im wrong though..





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Correct.



I am sorry for the dumb question :shame: but does that mean that if I want a purple B before the end of the year it would have to go as a SO, which probably means it won't arrive in time anyway. I was really dreaming of ultraviolet or parme to add to my collection and this is very disappointing


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fendibbag said:


> I am sorry for the dumb question :shame: but does that mean that if I want a purple B before the end of the year it would have to go as a SO, which probably means it won't arrive in time anyway. I was really dreaming of ultraviolet or parme to add to my collection and this is very disappointing



It's my experience that this would have to go in as an SO, and you definitely will not get it by the end of the year. This is just my experience. Maybe wait until Spring/Summer 2014 swatches come out and see if there is a purple.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fendibbag said:


> I am sorry for the dumb question :shame: but does that mean that if I want a purple B before the end of the year it would have to go as a SO, which probably means it won't arrive in time anyway. I was really dreaming of ultraviolet or parme to add to my collection and this is very disappointing


 
UV is still trickling in. Your store may have an outstanding order. I'm ok waiting until S/S 14 since Anemone sounds promising to me!


----------



## fendibbag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's my experience that this would have to go in as an SO, and you definitely will not get it by the end of the year. This is just my experience. Maybe wait until Spring/Summer 2014 swatches come out and see if there is a purple.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> UV is still trickling in. Your store may have an outstanding order. I'm ok waiting until S/S 14 since Anemone sounds promising to me!



*VigeeLeBrun *and *nakedmosher2of3* thank you so much for your replies! I will keep my fingers crossed for an UV long lost order to come in but I totally agree that Anemone sounds beautiful so I may just have to learn to be patient


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fendibbag said:


> *VigeeLeBrun *and *nakedmosher2of3* thank you so much for your replies! I will keep my fingers crossed for an UV long lost order to come in but I totally agree that Anemone sounds beautiful so I may just have to learn to be patient


 
Hehe yes it's a marathon, not a sprint. I forget that many times when it comes to Hermes.


----------



## fendibbag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hehe yes it's a marathon, not a sprint. I forget that many times when it comes to Hermes.



I know, it's so hard to be good !! Btw, totally off topic, but I follow you on IG and I  your pictures!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hehe yes *it's a marathon, not a sprint*. I forget that many times when it comes to Hermes.



Great point, *naked*!


----------



## Keekeee

fendibbag said:


> I am sorry for the dumb question :shame: but does that mean that if I want a purple B before the end of the year it would have to go as a SO, which probably means it won't arrive in time anyway. I was really dreaming of ultraviolet or parme to add to my collection and this is very disappointing



nakedmosher is right.. You might still be able to get your hands on ultraviolet.
As for parme its only offered through Special Order. And i dont think you can request for SO, you have to be offered by the store..
If i were you.. I'd wait for anemone since it sounds promising.,
With H.. Patience is a MUST.. 
Good luck my dear..


----------



## ferrip

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hehe yes it's a marathon, not a sprint. I forget that many times when it comes to Hermes.



Ugh! Such a good thought to remember! I think it will have to become my H mantra!


----------



## fendibbag

Keekeee said:


> nakedmosher is right.. You might still be able to get your hands on ultraviolet.
> As for parme its only offered through Special Order. And i dont think you can request for SO, you have to be offered by the store..
> If i were you.. I'd wait for anemone since it sounds promising.,
> With H.. Patience is a MUST..
> Good luck my dear..



Thank you *Keekeee*! Keeping fingers crossed for UV


----------



## livethelake

Not sure if this is the best thread for my question but I'm wondering...

Does anyone know when I can expect a bag ordered at this podium (July) and is not a SO (standard color/hardware)  to arrive at my store?

My SA says it will come when it comes (typical Hermes answer  )

Please share your experience on delivery times for standard podium orders

thanks......


----------



## graycat5

livethelake said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread for my question but I'm wondering...
> 
> Does anyone know when I can expect a bag ordered at this podium (July) and is not a SO (standard color/hardware)  to arrive at my store?
> 
> My SA says it will come when it comes (typical Hermes answer  )
> 
> Please share your experience on delivery times for standard podium orders
> 
> thanks......




Though I know mine won't be a satisfying reply *livethelake*, it's been my experience that there really is no answer!  Unfortunately, "it will come when it comes" is 100% accurate and the stores really don't know when things will show up.    

My store (a big US store) finally received a bag I'd been waiting on a month ago, while other stores received them almost a year ago!


----------



## livethelake

graycat5 said:


> Though I know mine won't be a satisfying reply *livethelake*, it's been my experience that there really is no answer!  Unfortunately, "it will come when it comes" is 100% accurate and the stores really don't know when things will show up.
> 
> My store (a big US store) finally received a bag I'd been waiting on a month ago, while other stores received them almost a year ago!



thanks for your response graycat.....I guess it is what it is 
Maybe I'll be lucky and the wait won't be much longer!


----------



## mp4

livethelake said:


> thanks for your response graycat.....I guess it is what it is
> Maybe I'll be lucky and the wait won't be much longer!



OT - but you used one of my favorite quotes " it is what it is" ....so appropriate in so many H situations !!!!

Hopefully you won't need to wait too long!


----------



## duna

livethelake said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread for my question but I'm wondering...
> 
> Does anyone know when I can expect a bag ordered at this podium (July) and is not a SO (standard color/hardware)  to arrive at my store?
> 
> My SA says it will come when it comes (typical Hermes answer  )
> 
> Please share your experience on delivery times for standard podium orders
> 
> thanks......



In my experience my POs arrived in the Spring of the next year: so if you ordered in July, you should see them any time between January (if you're lucky) and June. The only exception for me is a Swift Birkin Podium ordered in Febuary 2011 and still nowhere to be seen


----------



## chicinthecity777

livethelake said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread for my question but I'm wondering...
> 
> Does anyone know when I can expect a bag ordered at this podium (July) and is not a SO (standard color/hardware)  to arrive at my store?
> 
> My SA says it will come when it comes (typical Hermes answer  )
> 
> Please share your experience on delivery times for standard podium orders
> 
> thanks......



Theoretically they SHOULD arrive *from Jan 2014 onwards*. Your SA is absolutely right that there will be no way of knowing when exactly. And the latest could be years from Jan 2014. My store has podium orders from two years ago not yet arrived.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## plumtree

Just to enable anyone wishing for blue izmir.  Would love to see a photo of a B in this great shade.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> Just to enable anyone wishing for blue izmir.  Would love to see a photo of a B in this great shade.



I am waiting for mine to come in ~ it's either bleu izmir or bleu saphir B35 for me this season and after seeing your beautiful bleu izmir Evelyne, I think that is the direction I will go. Thanks for all of your pics, *plumtree*, you really helped me decide. Will post pics when I get it. Hopefully soon, but with H it's all about patience.


----------



## starstarz

plumtree said:


> Just to enable anyone wishing for blue izmir.  Would love to see a photo of a B in this great shade.


 

wow, thx for the pic! i'm waiting mine in B30!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> wow, thx for the pic! i'm waiting mine in B30!



*starstarz*, please post pics as soon as your bleu izmir B30 arrives!


----------



## plumtree

Yes *starstarz*, *Vigee*, please do share!  BI in a birkin must be lovely.


----------



## livethelake

mp4 said:


> OT - but you used one of my favorite quotes " it is what it is" ....so appropriate in so many H situations !!!!
> 
> Hopefully you won't need to wait too long!



LOL...I hope not.  Thanks hon 



duna said:


> In my experience my POs arrived in the Spring of the next year: so if you ordered in July, you should see them any time between January (if you're lucky) and June. The only exception for me is a Swift Birkin Podium ordered in Febuary 2011 and still nowhere to be seen



Duna - crossing my fingers that January will be my lucky month!  (and that your swift birkin arrives before 2014......)



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Theoretically they SHOULD arrive *from Jan 2014 onwards*. Your SA is absolutely right that there will be no way of knowing when exactly. And the latest could be years from Jan 2014. My store has podium orders from two years ago not yet arrived.



Thanks for the info xiangxiang............I will try to be patient


----------



## nycmarilyn

There's a BI b35 clemence right now on eBay. If that's the true color, it's stunning!


----------



## Boogee119

May I ask how does Bleu Izmir compares to Bleu Azteque?  TIA.


----------



## purselover888

Boogee119 said:


> May I ask how does Bleu Izmir compares to Bleu Azteque?  TIA.



Izmir is darker, less translucent!


----------



## Boogee119

purselover888 said:


> Izmir is darker, less translucent!



Thanks purselover888!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nycmarilyn said:


> There's a BI b35 clemence right now on eBay. If that's the true color, it's stunning!



Thanks, and there are actually two listings on eBay right now in BI with huge mark-ups, but they give a good indication of a B35 in BI. I love this color.


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, and there are actually two listings on eBay right now in BI with huge mark-ups, but they give a good indication of a B35 in BI. I love this color.



Izmir is a nice color.  But to me, Blue Izmir is much less deep or teal than the pics by Eboutique (http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIRK...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e072500a) or by Fabforfriends (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Birk...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d5fea8f5).  

Tora168's blue izmir birkin is probably closest to the Izmir I saw in person:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-CO...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1 

It did not read teal-ish when I looked at it.  It struck my eyes as more of a calm blue hydra.  Nice saturation, but not deep, not teal...a medium shade of bright blue.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> Izmir is a nice color.  But to me, Blue Izmir is much less deep or teal than the pics by Eboutique (http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIRK...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e072500a) or by Fabforfriends (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Birk...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d5fea8f5).
> 
> Tora168's blue izmir birkin is probably closest to the Izmir I saw in person:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-CO...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1
> 
> It did not read teal-ish when I looked at it.  It struck my eyes as more of a calm blue hydra.  Nice saturation, but not deep, not teal...*a medium shade of bright blue.*



Good to know, because that's exactly what I am looking for in my next H bag.
Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> Izmir is a nice color.  But to me, Blue Izmir is much less deep or teal than the pics by Eboutique (http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIRK...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e072500a) or by Fabforfriends (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Birk...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d5fea8f5).
> 
> Tora168's blue izmir birkin is probably closest to the Izmir I saw in person:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-CO...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1
> 
> It did not read teal-ish when I looked at it.  It struck my eyes as more of a calm blue hydra.  Nice saturation, but not deep, not teal...a medium shade of bright blue.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good to know, because that's exactly what I am looking for in my next H bag.
> Thanks!



I actually think the first two listings are a better reflection of the BI I saw. I definitely see BI has teal undertones, not close to BH. I went through the swatch book with my SA multiple times. I am waiting for this in a 30B with GHW. I think it will look perfect with gold HW.


----------



## chicinthecity777

So are plumtree's photos. To me, BI remind me of sort of ocean blue.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I actually think the first two listings are a better reflection of the BI I saw. I definitely see BI has teal undertones, not close to BH. I went through the swatch book with my SA multiple times. I am waiting for this in a 30B with GHW. I think it will look perfect with gold HW.



Hmmm.....I just saw an Evelyne in Blue Izmir at the store this week.....Maybe the lighting is different, or our eyes   Eboutique's photo is darker and more teal than the Evelyne I saw.  There is definitely a bit of teal in Izmir, but it's not as dark or green as in Eboutique's photo in my eyes.  Maybe my "teal requirement" is just higher =P


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I actually think the first two listings are a better reflection of the BI I saw. I definitely see BI has teal undertones, not close to BH. I went through the swatch book with my SA multiple times. I am waiting for this in a 30B with GHW. I think it will look perfect with gold HW.



Agreed, *xiangxiang*! BI with GHW should be stunning. Now, just to be patient until my baby comes home to me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Put it this way, BI remind me a lot more of Blue de galice than BH.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Put it this way, BI remind me a lot more of Blue de galice than BH.



I'm not sure if we are disagreeing or not.  I just think the photo is a bit misleading on the "green" quotient because it almost looks like blue paon in clemence form, which it is nowhere near that green or dark:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIRK...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e072500a

The bottom photos are more true to life in my eyes.  I think they were taken outdoors too....less green, more bright, more blue.  Actually the top and bottom photos look like different colors altogether because of the difference in lighting.  The evelyne I saw was closer to the last photos than the first ones.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> I'm not sure if we are disagreeing or not.  I just think the photo is a bit misleading on the "green" quotient because it almost looks like blue paon in clemence form, which it is nowhere near that green or dark:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIRK...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e072500a
> 
> The bottom photos are more true to life in my eyes.  I think they were taken outdoors too....less green, more bright, more blue.  Actually the top and bottom photos look like different colors altogether because of the difference in lighting.  The evelyne I saw was closer to the last photos than the first ones.



Same! I saw a KDT in BI and it didn't have major teal undertones!


----------



## chicinthecity777

We shall see when we get our hands on those babies.


----------



## bababebi

purselover888 said:


> Izmir is a nice color.  But to me, Blue Izmir is much less deep or teal than the pics by Eboutique (http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-BIRK...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e072500a) or by Fabforfriends (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Birk...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d5fea8f5).
> 
> Tora168's blue izmir birkin is probably closest to the Izmir I saw in person:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-CO...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1
> 
> It did not read teal-ish when I looked at it.  It struck my eyes as more of a calm blue hydra.  Nice saturation, but not deep, not teal...a medium shade of bright blue.



I regret, but there there are problems with the tora168 Bleu Izmir bag clearly visible in the pictures.  I do not believe it is authentic based on what is shown.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bababebi said:


> I regret, but there there are problems with the tora168 Bleu Izmir bag clearly visible in the pictures.  I do not believe it is authentic based on what is shown.



Thank you for informing, *bababebi*! Its colour does not bare resemblance with the BI swatch I saw.


----------



## plumtree

I'd love an izmir birkin but am happy with my Evy.  Just posting some pics of my clemence Evy for reference.  The bed pic was obviously taken inside in lower light and the others were taken in indirect natural sunlight.  
Izmir is a bit of a chameleon.  My DH describes it as dark turquoise.  In some lights it has teal undertones and in other lights it's more like blue de galice.  I'm not being very helpful am I??


----------



## chuhanwtf

purselover888 said:


> Hmmm.....I just saw an Evelyne in Blue Izmir at the store this week.....Maybe the lighting is different, or our eyes   Eboutique's photo is darker and more teal than the Evelyne I saw.  There is definitely a bit of teal in Izmir, but it's not as dark or green as in Eboutique's photo in my eyes.  Maybe my "teal requirement" is just higher =P



I also think Izmir is a very teal blue, bought one Izmir Kelly and the first time I saw it I was actually shocked. The day before I got it I went to another store and saw a jypsiere in a color I thought was Izmir, and the color was exactly like a lighter version of hydra. I asked my SA that offered me the Izmir what color was the jypsiere, and she didn't know either. From what I heard, the new blues this season are Izmir and sapphire, no one ever mentioned a light bright blue color.

Does anyone know what color that would be? It's almost as light as blue jean.


----------



## starstarz

As what I saw from shop, Bleu Izmir looks very similar as Bleu de Galice, while BDG is a bit lighter.

My friend just got a BI B30 from Japan, this pic is taken under natural sunlight, without any flash.


----------



## antschulina

livethelake said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread for my question but I'm wondering...
> 
> Does anyone know when I can expect a bag ordered at this podium (July) and is not a SO (standard color/hardware)  to arrive at my store?
> 
> My SA says it will come when it comes (typical Hermes answer  )
> 
> Please share your experience on delivery times for standard podium orders
> 
> thanks......



Hi, I am in a similar situation. My SA said it would take from 6 to 9 months after the podium order. However one has to verify with the store whether the bag was included in the july Po, as at the PO they check in Paris how many bags they are allowed to order.
My situation is still a bit unclear, even if I understood the principle. I left my bag-wishes last november and they said the PO from feb 2013 was closed so that my 'order' would take place in the july podium. If my bag is ordered, they would call me, or I should call them, to verify (as they sometimes forget to notify all their clients). My SA said if everything goes the way it should, i would receive my bag in nov-dec, or by spring-summer 2014. I must also add that i am buying in Europe, in a small town, and my regular shop is a small one, so maybe your shop has other rules. 
Is there anyone else who has a similar experience to share? It would be helpful


----------



## hopiko

plumtree said:


> I'd love an izmir birkin but am happy with my Evy.  Just posting some pics of my clemence Evy for reference.  The bed pic was obviously taken inside in lower light and the others were taken in indirect natural sunlight.
> Izmir is a bit of a chameleon.  My DH describes it as dark turquoise.  In some lights it has teal undertones and in other lights it's more like blue de galice.  I'm not being very helpful am I??



Gorgeous bag, Plumtree!  You look great with her! 

In my opinion, the 3 rd picture is closest to the BI bag I saw in the boutique!


----------



## plumtree

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous bag, Plumtree!  You look great with her!
> 
> In my opinion, the 3 rd picture is closest to the BI bag I saw in the boutique!



Thanks!   Glad the pics were of some help!


----------



## hsiaomee

plumtree said:


> Thanks!



Hi plumtree, I was going through the blue family colour thread and found your blue saphir Kelly. I just want to tell you it's so beautiful and elegant. GHW definitely brings out the colour more. Is it ok to enquire abt her age? Don't tell her I asked.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## plumtree

hsiaomee said:


> Hi plumtree, I was going through the blue family colour thread and found your blue saphir Kelly. I just want to tell you it's so beautiful and elegant. GHW definitely brings out the colour more. Is it ok to enquire abt her age? Don't tell her I asked.



I didn't tell her but I lifted up her strap and peeked discretely :ninja:  She's A in a square for 1997.


----------



## pierina2

plumtree said:


> I'd love an izmir birkin but am happy with my Evy.  Just posting some pics of my clemence Evy for reference.  The bed pic was obviously taken inside in lower light and the others were taken in indirect natural sunlight.
> Izmir is a bit of a chameleon.  My DH describes it as dark turquoise.  In some lights it has teal undertones and in other lights it's more like blue de galice.  I'm not being very helpful am I??


 

Very helpful, *Plumtree,* thank you for all the pictures!   You were so helpful in fact that I just ordered a Bleu Izmir GM from H.com.


----------



## Bethc

pierina2 said:


> Very helpful, *Plumtree,* thank you for all the pictures!   You were so helpful in fact that I just ordered a Bleu Izmir GM from H.com.



Me too!!  Let's hope they had at least 2!


----------



## hsiaomee

plumtree said:


> I didn't tell her but I lifted up her strap and peeked discretely :ninja:  She's A in a square for 1997.



She's just a teenager. Beautiful! I can't wait to get hold of mine.


----------



## pierina2

Bethc said:


> Me too!!  Let's hope they had at least 2!


 
They did have two  GM3 in stock when I ordered, I tried to see how many I could add to the cart.   And there was one available still after I ordered. Mine is showing as "dispatched" already so you should be  all set!  The PM in Izmir is gone now too.  Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Bethc

pierina2 said:


> They did have two GM3 in stock when I ordered, I tried to see how many I could add to the cart.  And there was one available still after I ordered. Mine is showing as "dispatched" already so you should be all set! The PM in Izmir is gone now too. Fingers crossed for both of us.


 
Mine is showing as "dispatched" also!! 
Yay for both of us!


----------



## pierina2

Yay!!


----------



## starstarz

pierina2 said:


> Very helpful, *Plumtree,* thank you for all the pictures!   You were so helpful in fact that I just ordered a Bleu Izmir GM from H.com.


 

hi dear, would u mind post a comparison pic of turquoise and bleu izmir after receiving it? among these two colors i would only pick one, dilemma for me


----------



## royalsalute

I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.

I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
Hope that I can score b or k for myself!


----------



## annatola

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!



This is so helpful, thank u!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!



Thanks for the spy pic for S/S 14. I have an appointment with my SA on Monday to look at the colors.
I am sure they are going to be beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> They did have two  GM3 in stock when I ordered, I tried to see how many I could add to the cart.   And there was one available still after I ordered. Mine is showing as "dispatched" already so you should be  all set!  The PM in Izmir is gone now too.  Fingers crossed for both of us.





Bethc said:


> Mine is showing as "dispatched" also!!
> Yay for both of us!



Major congrats *pierina* and *Bethc*! Now, if only my BI B35 would come home to mama!


----------



## Jadeite

plumtree said:


> I didn't tell her but I lifted up her strap and peeked discretely :ninja:  She's A in a square for 1997.



You've a blue saphir Kelly?


----------



## plumtree

Jadeite said:


> You've a blue saphir Kelly?



She's a 35 clemence K.  She's been travelling all over with me, and is a smooshy and a little worn out but still gorgeous.  I posted this pic in the Blue colour reference thread: here she is with my other travelling companion: a blue electrique Silk In.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> She's a 35 clemence K.  She's been travelling all over with me, and is a smooshy and a little worn out but still gorgeous.  I posted this pic in the Blue colour reference thread: here she is with my other travelling companion: a blue electrique Silk In.



*plumtree*, she is a beauty ~ love the bleu saphir color!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hsiaomee

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!



Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. I agree anemone looks tempting.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!



The more I look at those swatches, the more I think that rosé confetti looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## fendibbag

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!



Thank you so much for sharing these!!!


----------



## Bethc

My evelyne came today, this color is really pretty!!


----------



## plumtree

Congrats Bethc- we are evelyne twins!


----------



## Jadeite

Bethc said:


> My evelyne came today, this color is really pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 2298195



A very promising blue colour. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrisy

Bethc said:


> My evelyne came today, this color is really pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 2298195



Very nice blue. Congratulation.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Bethc said:


> My evelyne came today, this color is really pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 2298195


 
Congratulations Beth. May I ask, is it a Bleu Izmir PM? 

I hope to have one in my near future (the next 4 weeks), but am now waffling between Bleu Izmir or gold. 

How did you decide your colour?

Thank you.


----------



## starstarz

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!


 
thx for the spy pic! may i know if anemone looks similar with tosca? or more purple in real?


----------



## royalsalute

To: starstarz

For myself, I feel the anemone is more purple not look like Tosca. Maybe the light and iPhone photo make it looks a little bit like Tosca.


----------



## royalsalute

Maybe this picture is more convincing the color is purple. Haha


----------



## annatola

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!



May I ask how would you describe rosé confetti? TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!


Appreciate ur effort
For sharing info 
Thanks


----------



## hsiaomee

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298609
> 
> 
> Maybe this picture is more convincing the color is purple. Haha



Yes, it looks more of a purple than tosca and more of a pink than parme.


----------



## royalsalute

View attachment 2298686


To : Annatola

From this picture you may take a look the rosé confetti in Epsom on the top, and 5P pink in Togo on the bottom. I feel the rosé confetti is lighter and powder than 5P pink.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## annatola

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298686
> 
> 
> To : Annatola
> 
> From this picture you may take a look the rosé confetti in Epsom on the top, and 5P pink in Togo on the bottom. I feel the rosé confetti is lighter and powder than 5P pink.



Thx for ur reply but the attachment link doesn't work.


----------



## royalsalute

Sorry the link does not work.


----------



## annatola

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298692
> 
> 
> Sorry the link does not work.



Thanks!


----------



## starstarz

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298609
> 
> 
> Maybe this picture is more convincing the color is purple. Haha


 
wow wow wow, such a yummy purple! must-hv for SS14, thx for the pic dear!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298692
> 
> 
> Sorry the link does not work.



Thanks again, *royalsalute*. These pics really help.


----------



## sabgianna

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2297459
> View attachment 2297460
> 
> 
> I tried my best to upload the swatches for SS14.
> 
> I like the rosé confetti and anemone!
> Hope that I can score b or k for myself!


Royalsalute thank you for the pics. Would you say the Turquois has a slight grey undertone or is it just my screen that makes it look bit greyish? How does it compare to BI?


----------



## Bethc

plumtree said:


> Congrats Bethc- we are evelyne twins!



Yes, twins!  It was your pics that inspired my purchase!



Jadeite said:


> A very promising blue colour. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!



Chrisy said:


> Very nice blue. Congratulation.



Thank you!



Toronto Carre said:


> Congratulations Beth. May I ask, is it a Bleu Izmir PM?
> 
> I hope to have one in my near future (the next 4 weeks), but am now waffling between Bleu Izmir or gold.
> 
> How did you decide your colour?
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you, it's the GM size.  My first B was gold, it's a great neutral.  I like blues and it can be carried all year round.


----------



## Jadeite

a blue Izmir B on ebay. If this is indeed the colour it's a blue with cool undertones.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-COLOR-BRAND-NEW-AUTHENTIC-HERMES-BIRKIN-35CM-BLUE-IZMIR-CLEMENCE-PHW-/121151972273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1


----------



## sydgirl

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298609
> 
> 
> Maybe this picture is more convincing the color is purple. Haha


Reminds me of cyclamen!

Thanks for the spy pics


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> a blue Izmir B on ebay. If this is indeed the colour it's a blue with cool undertones.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-COLOR-BRAND-NEW-AUTHENTIC-HERMES-BIRKIN-35CM-BLUE-IZMIR-CLEMENCE-PHW-/121151972273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1



This is not authentic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> a blue Izmir B on ebay. If this is indeed the colour it's a blue with cool undertones.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-NEW-CO...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353863b1



Love Bleu Izmir! I think that it is my favorite color this season.


----------



## plumtree

Bethc said:


> Yes, twins!  It was your pics that inspired my purchase!



I am wearing mine this weekend!  Love it!


----------



## royalsalute

To:Sabgianna

Turquoise is lighter than blue Izmir. I do not have the comparison picture.

Just FYI:


----------



## arlv8500

For the ladies that live in London, UK, The selfridges store has gotten the s/s 2014 swatches! Took a look and am loving turquoise and rose confetti!!!


----------



## hsiaomee

arlv8500 said:


> For the ladies that live in London, UK, The selfridges store has gotten the s/s 2014 swatches! Took a look and am loving turquoise and rose confetti!!!



Thanks for the info, very exciting!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## arlv8500

hsiaomee said:


> Thanks for the info, very exciting!



They also had a special edition 90cm scarf to celebrate the 70th annuversary of the Royal Windsor Horse Show!! It was lovely! Apparently only 200 were made.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arlv8500 said:


> They also had a special edition 90cm scarf to celebrate the 70th annuversary of the Royal Windsor Horse Show!! It was lovely! Apparently only 200 were made.



I would love to see that special edition 90cm scarf for the Royal Windsor Horse Show. Was anyone able to get one and post pics?


----------



## pierina2

starstarz said:


> hi dear, would u mind post a comparison pic of turquoise and bleu izmir after receiving it? among these two colors i would only pick one, dilemma for me


 
I'll try to do it as soon as possible.


----------



## pink888

royalsalute said:


> View attachment 2298692
> 
> 
> Sorry the link does not work.



Is Rose Confetti as pretty as 5P?


----------



## bagconomics

Ladies , any idea what does color code C9 stands for? TIA


----------



## thyme

bagconomics said:


> Ladies , any idea what does color code C9 stands for? TIA



soufre


----------



## bagconomics

chincac said:


> soufre



Thanks dear!


----------



## bagconomics

Sorry all, typo error should be f9 not c9 ... Tks


----------



## arlv8500

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I would love to see that special edition 90cm scarf for the Royal Windsor Horse Show. Was anyone able to get one and post pics?



Hi VigeeLeBrun, I posted a photo of the scarf in the What is your last Hermes purchase thread (sorry cant figure out how to link on the iPhone).


----------



## HermesFSH

arlv8500 said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun, I posted a photo of the scarf in the What is your last Hermes purchase thread (sorry cant figure out how to link on the iPhone).





Hi, I have reposted it for you here:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HermesFSH said:


> Hi, I have reposted it for you here:



So gorgeous! I need to add this to my collection but I am an ocean away!
Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## sydgirl

Blue Sapphire Kelly for those looking for pics! 


http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ire-new-season-togo-ghw--i-115697-s-2646.html


----------



## hsiaomee

sydgirl said:


> Blue Sapphire Kelly for those looking for pics!
> 
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ire-new-season-togo-ghw--i-115697-s-2646.html



Thank you so much for the link.  Exactly the combination I was looking for. Now I can't wait till I get mine in a 30B.


----------



## HermesFSH

Is the Blue Sapphire the same as the previous one? I I have it in a piccolo which I posted several years ago on another thread.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hsiaomee said:


> Thank you so much for the link.  Exactly the combination I was looking for. Now I can't wait till I get mine in a 30B.



Can't decide between the bleu izmir and the bleu saphir in a B35.
These pics don't help me out ~ they both are gorgeous!!


----------



## hsiaomee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Can't decide between the bleu izmir and the bleu saphir in a B35.
> These pics don't help me out ~ they both are gorgeous!!



I'm kind of shy so I go for colour that's quiet. I also favour ghw to phw. Bleu Saphir suits the british weather more as we have very short summer and long winters. Bleu Izmir definitely stands out more and I like it better with phw. If you like colour and phw, BI would be your choice. 

Again Saphir ghw and Izmir phw are two very different bags, if you like them both, get them both. Am I any help at all?


----------



## sydgirl

hsiaomee said:


> Thank you so much for the link.  Exactly the combination I was looking for. Now I can't wait till I get mine in a 30B.


You're welcome!! Your 30b will be stunning in this combo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hsiaomee said:


> I'm kind of shy so I go for colour that's quiet. I also favour ghw to phw. Bleu Saphir suits the british weather more as we have very short summer and long winters. Bleu Izmir definitely stands out more and I like it better with phw. If you like colour and phw, BI would be your choice.
> 
> Again Saphir ghw and Izmir phw are two very different bags, if you like them both, get them both. Am I any help at all?



We are only allowed to buy one B season here in the USA, so I will have to make a choice between the two. I waiver between bleu spahir which is classic and conservative and bleu izmir which has that pop of color and is more loud and fun. Don't know which one to go with yet and it might come down to whichever one comes in first!


----------



## arlv8500

VigeeLeBrun said:


> We are only allowed to buy one B season here in the USA, so I will have to make a choice between the two. I waiver between bleu spahir which is classic and conservative and bleu izmir which has that pop of color and is more loud and fun. Don't know which one to go with yet and it might come down to whichever one comes in first!



If you pass on the bleu Izmir, can I be in line for it? Hee hee I saw bleu Izmir in real life on the weekend, and just fell in love with it!! Must have!


----------



## hsiaomee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> We are only allowed to buy one B season here in the USA, so I will have to make a choice between the two. I waiver between bleu spahir which is classic and conservative and bleu izmir which has that pop of color and is more loud and fun. Don't know which one to go with yet and it might come down to whichever one comes in first!



We have the same one B or K per season policy here. 

You can't go wrong with either one. They are equally beautiful bags. Also depends on your current collections, do you need another sophisticated Saphir or have some fun with Izmir.


----------



## starstarz

My SA just called me that my Bleu Izmir Birkin has just arrived, so excited!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

starstarz said:


> My SA just called me that my Bleu Izmir Birkin has just arrived, so excited!!!



Yes yes so exciting
Do show us
Lucky u


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> My SA just called me that my Bleu Izmir Birkin has just arrived, so excited!!!



I think that I will go with the B35 in blue izmir!

*starstarz*, I am so excited for you! Can't wait until mine comes in ~ hopefully this is a good sign and it will arrive soon!!!
Please post pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## hsiaomee

starstarz said:


> My SA just called me that my Bleu Izmir Birkin has just arrived, so excited!!!



Yeah! So happy for you. Please do show after you pick her up.


----------



## pierina2

Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.

 Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.

This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.

Congrats to everyone on their new bags!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

starstarz said:


> My SA just called me that my Bleu Izmir Birkin has just arrived, so excited!!!



Congrats.  can't wait for your reveal to see Blue Izmir.  I love this new Blue as well as Blue sapphire so I ordered the Birkin Verso in the July podium.  Hope to get this by end of year but generally our store is much slower than others for some reason.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!



A picture is worth a thousand words.  Thanks *Pierina* for posting your amazing bag collection.  Hard to describe unless you put the bags side by side.  I thought Blue Izmir is closer to Blue Hydra but then it is quite differernt.  I LOVE it and can't wait to get my Verso in in the Blue Izmir/Sapphire combo.  This color is promising.


----------



## plumtree

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!



Beautiful picture!


----------



## sydgirl

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!


Lagoon 

My HG colour 

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lilneko69

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!



 all my favorite blues in one pic...thank you so much for sharing!!! I have turquoise coming as part of an SO...can't wait to see it!


----------



## pierina2

chkpfbeliever said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.  Thanks *Pierina* for posting your amazing bag collection.  Hard to describe unless you put the bags side by side.  I thought Blue Izmir is closer to Blue Hydra but then it is quite differernt.  I LOVE it and can't wait to get my Verso in in the Blue Izmir/Sapphire combo.  This color is promising.


 

Thank you, *chkpfbeliever*.  I was surprised too that they are all so different.  The picture could be a bit brighter.  Your Verso will be beautiful, with the greener Izmir and the cooler blue sapphire together.


----------



## pierina2

plumtree said:


> Beautiful picture!


 
Many thanks,* plumtree!*  Your pictures are always gorgeous, as is your horse - if that is your horse in the avatar?


----------



## pierina2

sydgirl said:


> Lagoon
> 
> My HG colour
> 
> Beautiful collection!!


 
Oh, thank you *sydgirl,* I love it too.    Perhaps if Turquoise is coming bac,k then Lagon will return too??


----------



## pierina2

lilneko69 said:


> all my favorite blues in one pic...thank you so much for sharing!!! I have turquoise coming as part of an SO...can't wait to see it!


 
*lilneko69,* you're very welcome.*  * I am waiting for a bag in Turquoise too.  It really is the lighter, easier Spring/Summer version of Blue Izmir.


----------



## plumtree

pierina2 said:


> Many thanks,* plumtree!*  Your pictures are always gorgeous, as is your horse - if that is your horse in the avatar?



And I love your comparison pics so the feeling is mutual!
Yes that is (was) my horse...he died about 6-7 years ago and I have had different horses since.  But I keep this pic because I like to remember him 
P.S. he was a bit of a nutcase!


----------



## pierina2

plumtree said:


> And I love your comparison pics so the feeling is mutual!
> Yes that is (was) my horse...he died about 6-7 years ago and I have had different horses since.  But I keep this pic because I like to remember him
> P.S. he was a bit of a nutcase!


 

Oh, I'm sorry, it's hard to lose a friend.        He looks quite happy here, what a nice way to think about him.


----------



## sydgirl

pierina2 said:


> Oh, thank you *sydgirl,* I love it too.    Perhaps if Turquoise is coming bac,k then Lagon will return too??



If lagoon came back and I could get a birkin 35phw, I would be content for the rest of my life!! Lol  

Maybe we should start praying to the Hermes gods for lagoon to come back lol


----------



## starstarz

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!


 
thx so much for the comparison pic dear! i think turquoise looks quite similar as bleu izmir, i guess i hv to pick another color for next season.

btw, yr lagon lindy is tdf!!! the best color from hermes!


----------



## starstarz

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats.  can't wait for your reveal to see Blue Izmir.  I love this new Blue as well as Blue sapphire so I ordered the Birkin Verso in the July podium.  Hope to get this by end of year but generally our store is much slower than others for some reason.


 
oh! lucky that u can order the birkin verso, there's nth in special combo from my area! plz kindly show us yr bag once you get it, im sure it looks amazing!


----------



## pierina2

starstarz said:


> thx so much for the comparison pic dear! i think turquoise looks quite similar as bleu izmir, i guess i hv to pick another color for next season.
> 
> btw, yr lagon lindy is tdf!!! the best color from hermes!


 
Thank you and you're welcome,* starstarz.*  The Lindy is a favorite, the swift is so soft.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> And I love your comparison pics so the feeling is mutual!
> Yes that is (was) my horse...he died about 6-7 years ago and I have had different horses since.  But I keep this pic because I like to remember him
> P.S. he was a bit of a nutcase!



Gorgeous horse, *plumtree*. So sad to hear that he passed away.
Show us a pic of your new horse ~ off topic, I know!

On topic, saw the new swatch book at H yesterday and there were only a colors that I am interested in seeing in a B or a K.


----------



## starstarz

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous horse, *plumtree*. So sad to hear that he passed away.
> Show us a pic of your new horse ~ off topic, I know!
> 
> On topic, saw the new swatch book at H yesterday and there were only a colors that I am interested in seeing in a B or a K.


 
if the new green cactus looks similar with menthe?


----------



## ghoztz

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous horse, *plumtree*. So sad to hear that he passed away.
> Show us a pic of your new horse ~ off topic, I know!
> 
> On topic, saw the new swatch book at H yesterday and there were only a colors that I am interested in seeing in a B or a K.




What colors are those?


----------



## Keekeee

starstarz said:


> if the new green cactus looks similar with menthe?



Wondering about this too.. Am looking for a green bag.. Menthe is the perfect green for me.. Sadly i missed out on menthe back in SS12..


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## glamourbag

Keekeee said:


> Wondering about this too.. Am looking for a green bag.. Menthe is the perfect green for me.. Sadly i missed out on menthe back in SS12..





starstarz said:


> if the new green cactus looks similar with menthe?


Apparently it is not quite....


----------



## Keekeee

glamourbag said:


> Apparently it is not quite....



Oh bummer!
Thanx glamourbag dear..
I wonder if Hermes will bring Menthe or Vert Anis back *sigh


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ghoztz said:


> What colors are those?



I loved anemone, a purple and rouge H, which they are bring back.
Also, there was a very bright green which would look great in a small B or K.


----------



## Toronto Carre

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!


 
Pierina, you are our resident expert on H blues. Thank you for posting such a helpful picture. I appreciate it!


----------



## pierina2

Toronto Carre said:


> Pierina, you are our resident expert on H blues. Thank you for posting such a helpful picture. I appreciate it!


 

Thank you *Toronto Carre*, not an expert so much as just a lover of blue bags.  Glad it was helpful.


----------



## arlv8500

pierina2 said:


> Bleu Izmir clemence Evelyne with Turquoise chevre Karo PM.
> 
> Bleu Hydra GP on the left, Lagon swift Lindy on the right.
> 
> This shot shows the Turquoise to be a little lighter in relation to the Blue Izmir than it actually is.  The chevre seems to reflect more light.  Turquoise is in the same family as Izmir but just a few shades paler.  I was surprised at how close they are, and Turquoise swift is even more like Izmir than the chevre.  Bleu de Paon is much more green than Izmir.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new bags!



A sea of blues!!!!! I love it!!!! Your lindy is to die for!


----------



## pierina2

arlv8500 said:


> A sea of blues!!!!! I love it!!!! Your lindy is to die for!


 

Thanks so much, *arlv8500*!  I loved this color from the moment I saw it online, but when the Lindy arrived I thought 'whoa, that is a large, bright bag!'.  It sat in the closet for a few months before it wen out. I laugh to think about that now, it's one of my favorites.  I guess the moral of this is to trust yourself when you really love a color and go for it.


----------



## Ms Birkin

HermesFSH said:


> Hi, I have reposted it for you here:



FYI, I asked my SA about these as I was unable to attend and he rang head office and got one for me, so I'm sure there are still afew around for anyone that wanted one.


----------



## arlv8500

HermesFSH said:


> Hi, I have reposted it for you here:



Thank you!


----------



## starstarz

Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....


----------



## doves75

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



OMG starstarz...the bag is amazing!!! Love the color. Did you just pick it up today at the boutique or delivered via courier?
Congrats!!


----------



## starstarz

doves75 said:


> OMG starstarz...the bag is amazing!!! Love the color. Did you just pick it up today at the boutique or delivered via courier?
> Congrats!!


 
thanks doves75  i pick it directly from the boutique, just freshly arrive with the plastic wrapped


----------



## bagidiotic

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



Congrats
Looks like another chameleon color to me
Its beautiful


----------



## Halothane

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070


It is very nice. Did u ask for this color? My SM asked what color I preferred but did they offer u this color ?


----------



## starstarz

Halothane said:


> It is very nice. Did u ask for this color? My SM asked what color I preferred but did they offer u this color ?


 
yaya, i ask my SA to reserve this color for me, nth to pick for FW except this color!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



Thanks for the great pics *starstarz*!
I have been offered a bleu izmir B35 and am waiting for it to arrive.
The color is beautiful and major congrats.


----------



## plumtree

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



congrats!  She's a beauty. Love this colour.


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the great pics *starstarz*!
> I have been offered a bleu izmir B35 and am waiting for it to arrive.
> The color is beautiful and major congrats.



Hopefully this takes the sting out of your SO being cancelled!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



Beautiful !!! Can't wait to see this color IRL !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Hopefully this takes the sting out of your SO being cancelled!




Once received, the sting will be completely gone. To be honest, it still burns a little ~ a prepaid bag and it took my SA almost 8 months to tell me that it was cancelled.


----------



## hsiaomee

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



She's beautiful!!! Many congrats and enjoy the bag!!!


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Once received, the sting will be completely gone. To be honest, it still burns a little ~ a prepaid bag and it took my SA almost 8 months to tell me that it was cancelled.



  I would be soooo mad...  I give you credit for handling this better than most.  We all know the mysteries of H, but this (prepaid SO) is pushing the limit.  I hope this door closing opens the door to something even more fabulous!


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Once received, the sting will be completely gone. To be honest, it still burns a little ~ a prepaid bag and it took my SA almost 8 months to tell me that it was cancelled.


I didn't realise Hermes makes you pre pay for a bag...? Is this a new policy or just for an SO?? And if indeed your SO gets cancelled, do you get a refund or store credit?? 

You must be excited to get your BI b!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070


WHat a stunner! Congratulations Great choice and I agree...basically the only color of the season!


----------



## Keekeee

sydgirl said:


> I didn't realise Hermes makes you pre pay for a bag...? Is this a new policy or just for an SO?? And if indeed your SO gets cancelled, do you get a refund or store credit??
> 
> You must be excited to get your BI b!!!!



I live in south east asia, and my local store is a franchise one.
I did my SO april this year and 50% deposit was required if you wish your SO bag to have your initials stamped on the clochette or on other parts of the bag (cant really remember exactly where).
According to my SA, every SOs before this were never given the options for initials stamp. Hence, deposit were never asked before.

It make sense to me if the store ask for downpayment if you requested initials stamp.
Maybe its only in my local store.


----------



## starstarz

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the great pics *starstarz*!
> I have been offered a bleu izmir B35 and am waiting for it to arrive.
> The color is beautiful and major congrats.


 


plumtree said:


> congrats!  She's a beauty. Love this colour.


 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful !!! Can't wait to see this color IRL !


 


hsiaomee said:


> She's beautiful!!! Many congrats and enjoy the bag!!!


 


glamourbag said:


> WHat a stunner! Congratulations Great choice and I agree...basically the only color of the season!


 
Thank you sweeties! Bleu Izmir really surprises me, love at the first sight!


----------



## pierina2

starstarz said:


> Yayayyy!! My Bleu Izmir Birkin has arrived, it looks much more gorgeous in real, like the peacock feather, but I just can't capture the color through my iPhone....
> 
> View attachment 2309070



Congratulations!  This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Halothane

Keekeee said:


> I live in south east asia, and my local store is a franchise one.
> I did my SO april this year and 50% deposit was required if you wish your SO bag to have your initials stamped on the clochette or on other parts of the bag (cant really remember exactly where).
> According to my SA, every SOs before this were never given the options for initials stamp. Hence, deposit were never asked before.
> 
> It make sense to me if the store ask for downpayment if you requested initials stamp.
> Maybe its only in my local store.


Every birkin can have initials stamped no matter SO or not. (And is free of charge)It is my local store policy.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Once received, the sting will be completely gone. To be honest, it still burns a little ~* a prepaid bag and it took my SA almost 8 months to tell me that it was cancelled.*






sydgirl said:


> I didn't realise Hermes makes you pre pay for a bag...? Is this a new policy or just for an SO?? And if indeed your SO gets cancelled, do you get a refund or store credit??
> 
> You must be excited to get your BI b!!!!



WOW, I'd never heard of prepaying a bag, that's pretty preposterous in itself, let alone cancelling the order after 8 months


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

H didn't request that I pre-pay my SO, I did it out of good faith and I had the funds available. They also asked me if I wanted to SO another bag, but I did not want to wait. Although, I am sure I will do another SO in the future. 

Thanks ladies, I am sure BI will love up to my expectations!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

H didn't request that I pre-pay my SO, I did it out of good faith and I had the funds available. They also asked me if I wanted to SO another bag, but I did not want to wait. Although, I am sure I will do another SO in the future. 
Thanks ladies, I am sure BI will love up to my expectations!


----------



## Keekeee

Halothane said:


> Every birkin can have initials stamped no matter SO or not. (And is free of charge)It is my local store policy.



Yes.. I am aware of that.
But its never been offered for SO in my local store before. The SO will come in a sealed box with the initials stamped on it if i asked for it when i submitted my SO.
This you can order it even before they made the bag.
It might not be a new thing in other H boutique, but it's never happened before in my local H store.
According to my SA, the new SO form has this option whether u want to heatstamp or not. Before.. It didnt have that option.
And if u opted for a heatstamp on your SO, Paris didnt ask for a deposit. The deposit is my local store's policy.. Not Paris..

You could always bring your H bag (be it brand new or not) to H boutique who has a craftsperson and you can ask for initials stamp. Free of charge. I know.. I've done that before...


----------



## birkin10600

Any one see a color bamboo? I got this swatch photos and I am thrilled to post it here! The second pic are bamboo and turquoise colors.


----------



## birkin10600

Bamboo togo and clemence.


----------



## birkin10600

I am on the waiting list for birkin 30 Bamboo Togo ghw. I can't wait and so excited!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> I am on the waiting list for birkin 30 Bamboo Togo ghw. I can't wait and so excited!



Bamboo is gorgeous! I have seen the swatch IRL and it's lovely.


----------



## taylorrd

I just saw bambou today! It is awesome; my kind of green. I would love a Garden Party in it.


----------



## sydgirl

birkin10600 said:


> Bamboo togo and clemence.


Love bamboo!!! How would you compare it to menthe???


----------



## plumtree

I like bambou too. It's a nice fresh green. Menthe us more neon, more pop.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

It's a very green, bright green without being neon.


----------



## chuhanwtf

birkin10600 said:


> I am on the waiting list for birkin 30 Bamboo Togo ghw. I can't wait and so excited!



Wow it's such a fun color!! Looks similar to grany, can't wait to see your birkin!


----------



## doves75

taylorrd said:


> I just saw bambou today! It is awesome; my kind of green. I would love a Garden Party in it.



Agree....I think it will look fabulous!! )


----------



## taylorrd

sydgirl said:


> Love bamboo!!! How would you compare it to menthe???



Much, much, much brighter! I was trying to think of what it reminded me of and it came to me...It looks like the green Slimer was from the Ghostbusters (cartoon not the movie).


----------



## sydgirl

taylorrd said:


> Much, much, much brighter! I was trying to think of what it reminded me of and it came to me...It looks like the green Slimer was from the Ghostbusters (cartoon not the movie).


Really?? Brighter then menthe?? So would you say similar to granny??

I really want menthe, so wondering if this could be a possible substitute..??

Thanks for the swatch pics!! Was hoping turquoise would be similar to lagoon...but doesn't look like it


----------



## Lovehermes89

taylorrd said:


> Much, much, much brighter! I was trying to think of what it reminded me of and it came to me...It looks like the green Slimer was from the Ghostbusters (cartoon not the movie).



It brighter than menthe???? Do you know when is the stores going to receive this color? Missed menthe so hopefully bamboo is even better.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

birkin10600 said:


> Bamboo togo and clemence.


 
it looks so fresh!!! cant wait the launch of SS14, all colors are sooooo attractive to me!! LOVE!!


----------



## taylorrd

Lovehermes89 said:


> It brighter than menthe???? Do you know when is the stores going to receive this color? Missed menthe so hopefully bamboo is even better.



My store said they may start receiving bags (Evelynes and Jypsieres) as early as November. Kelly and Birkins will arrive later, probably sometime next year.


----------



## taylorrd

sydgirl said:


> Really?? Brighter then menthe?? So would you say similar to granny??
> 
> I really want menthe, so wondering if this could be a possible substitute..??
> 
> Thanks for the swatch pics!! Was hoping turquoise would be similar to lagoon...but doesn't look like it



Yes, based on pictures I have seen, similar to granny however not as bright. If you are looking for a pop of color that is green, then yes, I believe bambou would be a good substitute. If you are looking for a color similar to menthe, then bambou would not be my choice. From what I have seen menthe, while bright, is a cooler hue of green with grey or blue undertones. It reminds me of the mints you can get from bulk food bins. Bambou is bright but warm with yellow undertones much like the skin of a granny smith apple or Slimer. I personally am a sucker for green and Hermes just does not release as many greens as they do blues and reds. Whatever they have available in this color, I am going to jump at.


----------



## webaj

birkin10600 said:


> I am on the waiting list for birkin 30 Bamboo Togo ghw. I can't wait and so excited!



Me too....for 35


----------



## ghoztz

birkin10600 said:


> Any one see a color bamboo? I got this swatch photos and I am thrilled to post it here! The second pic are bamboo and turquoise colors.


such fun colors.  totally refreshing!    it is funny that togo bamboo looks so much more alive than clemence.  thanks for sharing!! hopefully i can get my hands on the bamboo togo B...


----------



## duna

Gosh, I'm just into the F/W leather colorways, I haven't even started thinking of next S/S season!!


----------



## sydgirl

taylorrd said:


> Yes, based on pictures I have seen, similar to granny however not as bright. If you are looking for a pop of color that is green, then yes, I believe bambou would be a good substitute. If you are looking for a color similar to menthe, then bambou would not be my choice. From what I have seen menthe, while bright, is a cooler hue of green with grey or blue undertones. It reminds me of the mints you can get from bulk food bins. Bambou is bright but warm with yellow undertones much like the skin of a granny smith apple or Slimer. I personally am a sucker for green and Hermes just does not release as many greens as they do blues and reds. Whatever they have available in this color, I am going to jump at.


Thank you so much for all this info  I think my heart lies with menthe though...I'm on a mission to find my menthe b 

I remember seeing the granny swatch with I loved, so I will consider bamboo if my menthe hunt proves unsuccessful...


----------



## tammywks

birkin10600 said:


> Bamboo togo and clemence.



Thanks for sharing. I'm in love with Bamboo, just like Panda!!!:greengrin:


----------



## joy88

For those of you who are curious about the new purple, Anémone,  I saw it in a store earlier September.  It is very much like violet just a tiny bit more on the reddish side. UV is darker than both Anemone and violet IMO.


----------



## kobe939

I saw the S/S 2014 swatch today, not sure if you ladies knew already, but BE will be back! Yup, Blue Electric. Now, for those who missed out last time, here is your chance! 

And the new purple is brighter than UV. Bamboo is a nice green, but quite intense IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kobe939 said:


> I saw the S/S 2014 swatch today, not sure if you ladies knew already, but *BE will be back*! Yup, Blue Electric. Now, for those who missed out last time, here is your chance!
> 
> And the new purple is brighter than UV. Bamboo is a nice green, but quite intense IMO.



So glad that BE is making a return ~ love it.
Thanks, *kobe*!


----------



## tammywks

kobe939 said:


> I saw the S/S 2014 swatch today, not sure if you ladies knew already, but BE will be back! Yup, Blue Electric. Now, for those who missed out last time, here is your chance!
> 
> And the new purple is brighter than UV. Bamboo is a nice green, but quite intense IMO.



Thanks for your info. Look forward to seeing the new purple and bamboo IRL.


----------



## Halothane

My SM said she think bamboo is horrible and she won't order it...
How cruel...


----------



## kobe939

I am looking forward to see the new purple irl, it seems like a nice shade, a little brighter and more intense than UV.

About Bamboo, it wasn't love at first sight. But I think it is slowly growing on me. I think it will look nice on a GP, it will be great if it comes in Fjord.

My SA told me the new BE is slightly different than the one from last year, but I think they look very similar in swatches. This would be my chance to get the BE CDC.  can't miss it this time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kobe939 said:


> I am looking forward to see the new purple irl, it seems like a nice shade, a little brighter and more intense than UV.
> 
> About Bamboo, it wasn't love at first sight. But I think it is slowly growing on me. I think it will look nice on a GP, it will be great if it comes in Fjord.
> 
> My SA told me the new BE is slightly different than the one from last year, but I think they look very similar in swatches. *This would be my chance to get the BE CDC.*  can't miss it this time.



*kobe*, definitely get one if not two BE CDCs! I have a BE swift PHW and a BE gator GHW and they are two of my favorite CDCs. Lucky you to have this opportunity.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## kobe939

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kobe*, definitely get one if not two BE CDCs! I have a BE swift PHW and a BE gator GHW and they are two of my favorite CDCs. Lucky you to have this opportunity.



Thank you my dear. To this day, I still regret not getting the BE gator PHW, what was I thinking? Obviously not thinking!! 

I will get one this time around, and my SA knows I am desperate. 

I think the two BE you have are the ultimate, gator with gold is soooooo nice, and swift PHW. Congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

kobe939 said:


> I saw the S/S 2014 swatch today, not sure if you ladies knew already, but BE will be back! Yup, Blue Electric. Now, for those who missed out last time, here is your chance!
> 
> And the new purple is brighter than UV. Bamboo is a nice green, but quite intense IMO.



So exciting
Looking forward seeing


----------



## starstarz

Saw the leather swatch of Anemone, it looks sooo nice, looks similar as Cyclamen but with richer purple tone. To me, Bamboo looks similar as Menthe, but with more yellow undertone, very sharp!


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> Saw the leather swatch of Anemone, it looks sooo nice, looks similar as Cyclamen but with richer purple tone. To me, Bamboo looks similar as Menthe, but with more yellow undertone, very sharp!


Any spy pics?? 

So more purple then pink undertone?? How would you compare it to crocus??

Was hoping bamboo would be like menthe :cry:


----------



## forever132

starstarz said:


> Saw the leather swatch of Anemone, it looks sooo nice, looks similar as Cyclamen but with richer purple tone. To me, Bamboo looks similar as Menthe, but with more yellow undertone, very sharp!



Cyclamen... Killing me! Hope will able to find out this color very soon!
Is anemone look like violet in tadekt? These two purples are my favourite, hope it is like purple pink and able to score find a birkin 25!!! Thanks! Dreaming dreaming dreaming


----------



## starstarz

varvara said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Rouge Garrance back, Turquoise also. Vermillion also.
> 
> Colors available were: Natural Sable, Taupe, Etoupe, Noir, Gold, Feu, Blue Ocean, Blue Izmir, Cacao.
> 
> New colours are Cactus (light intense grass green), Bamboo (what I call the "GUCCI" green) and Anémone (a purple very close to Violine, maybe half a shade lighter).
> 
> I also ordered a new dark green in matte croc- (will be only available in Croc) called "Titian". It should resemble the green of old-renaissance paintings. Lighter than Vert foncé, close to the old and fabulous Vert Foret.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
seems that i cant find Cactus at my local store... how would u compare it with Granny and Kiwi? sounds really interesting! thx dear


----------



## carlinha

starstarz said:


> seems that i cant find Cactus at my local store... how would u compare it with Granny and Kiwi? sounds really interesting! thx dear



from what i was told Cactus is available only in croc... and it is almost identical to Bamboo which is the leather version (from the pics i have seen)


----------



## carlinha

not sure if this pic was posted here already?

found on IG:

i presume the green swatches are Bamboo
the light pink is Rose Confetti
and the purple is Anemone


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> not sure if this pic was posted here already?
> 
> found on IG:
> 
> i presume the green swatches are Bamboo
> the light pink is Rose Confetti
> and the purple is Anemone



Good find, *carlinha*. I think that you are right.


----------



## Stephy

carlinha said:


> not sure if this pic was posted here already?
> 
> found on IG:
> 
> i presume the green swatches are Bamboo
> the light pink is Rose Confetti
> and the purple is Anemone



Is that a new grey on the left between Bamboo and Anemone please??


----------



## purselover888

Stephy said:


> Is that a new grey on the left between Bamboo and Anemone please??



I wonder if that's the new "Taupe"?  Supposed to be a darker etoupe.


----------



## **Chanel**

carlinha said:


> not sure if this pic was posted here already?
> 
> found on IG:
> 
> i presume the green swatches are Bamboo
> the light pink is Rose Confetti
> and the purple is Anemone



Thank you for sharing, *carlinha* ! I wonder what the name is of the darker blue color on the right.


----------



## doves75

carlinha said:


> not sure if this pic was posted here already?
> 
> found on IG:
> 
> i presume the green swatches are Bamboo
> the light pink is Rose Confetti
> and the purple is Anemone
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic )
> Btw, is the rose confetti comes only in Epsom?






**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing, *carlinha* ! I wonder what the name is of the darker blue color on the right.



I think that might be the Bleu Sapphire.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I think that might be the *Bleu Sapphire*.



That looks just like it and I think you are right, *doves*.


----------



## **Chanel**

doves75 said:


> I think that might be the Bleu Sapphire.



Thank you, *doves* ! I was secretly hoping it was Blue de Prusse coming back, but the color seemed too blue to me for Blue de Prusse so I think it's Blue Sapphire indeed.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

carlinha said:


> from what i was told Cactus is available only in croc... and it is almost identical to Bamboo which is the leather version (from the pics i have seen)


 

ohhhh, Cactus is for croc only? forget about it then! thx so much for replying, i may consider Bamboo ^^


----------



## taylorrd

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing, *carlinha* ! I wonder what the name is of the darker blue color on the right.



Hi Carlinha,
When I took a look at the swatches there was one called "Ocean" or something to that affect and it was very dark, ink blue. It almost looked black. That could be the swatch you are referring to.


----------



## cinderbellas

carlinha said:


> not sure if this pic was posted here already?
> 
> found on IG:
> 
> i presume the green swatches are Bamboo
> the light pink is Rose Confetti
> and the purple is Anemone



Yes, you're correct.  And the blues are Turquoise.


----------



## carlinha

Stephy said:


> Is that a new grey on the left between Bamboo and Anemone please??



i'm not 100% sure but it looks like bleu lin... i don't know if there is a new color similar to it?



**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing, *carlinha* ! I wonder what the name is of the darker blue color on the right.



i'm not sure what it is *chanel*, there was a new dark blue called "Colvert" on the list... wonder if this is it?  



cinderbellas said:


> Yes, you're correct.  And the blues are Turquoise.



i thought it might be but wasn't 100% sure, thank you *cinderbellas*!



taylorrd said:


> Hi Carlinha,
> When I took a look at the swatches there was one called "Ocean" or something to that affect and it was very dark, ink blue. It almost looked black. That could be the swatch you are referring to.



that looks very interesting, thanks for letting me know *taylorrd*!


----------



## forever132

For those of you who seen anemone in leather swatch, do u think it close to tosca? Somehow I look at the picture and feel it have a tosca tone in it! I haven't able to see the real leather swatch, but very interested to find out how it look! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## starstarz

forever132 said:


> For those of you who seen anemone in leather swatch, do u think it close to tosca? Somehow I look at the picture and feel it have a tosca tone in it! I haven't able to see the real leather swatch, but very interested to find out how it look! Thanks in advance!!!


 
Only saw it in Epsom, it looks really purple and no red tone at all, totally not Tosca. Looks similar as Violet, very beautiful!!!


----------



## duna

forever132 said:


> For those of you who seen anemone in leather swatch, do u think it close to tosca? Somehow I look at the picture and feel it have a tosca tone in it! I haven't able to see the real leather swatch, but very interested to find out how it look! Thanks in advance!!!



This is exactly what I would like to know: Anemone looks like Tosca, can anyone confirm??


----------



## forever132

starstarz said:


> Only saw it in Epsom, it looks really purple and no red tone at all, totally not Tosca. Looks similar as Violet, very beautiful!!!



So it sound good to have another purple!!!
So does the first pic or the other pic look more true?


----------



## starstarz

forever132 said:


> So it sound good to have another purple!!!
> So does the first pic or the other pic look more true?
> View attachment 2360449
> View attachment 2360450


 
the swatch i saw in Epsom is exactly the same as the first pic. very rich purple!


----------



## duna

forever132 said:


> So it sound good to have another purple!!!
> So does the first pic or the other pic look more true?
> View attachment 2360449
> View attachment 2360450



My memory is very bad, so I may be wrong, but the swatches above look a lot like Tosca to me....


----------



## forever132

duna said:


> My memory is very bad, so I may be wrong, but the swatches above look a lot like Tosca to me....




Those pics are both from this thread, and I think some members think they are anemone! So I hope they are anemone, but somehow I feel it look very like tosca with a stronger tone or two of purple in it! That is why I m very curious to find out this color! Somehow I love violet in takadt, but cherve violet is so so to me! So it will be exciting to see how this color look like when it come out


starstarz said:


> the swatch i saw in Epsom is exactly the same as the first pic. very rich purple!




Thanks starstarz! It's sound very interesting! Hope will able to see the swatches soon


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Princess D

duna said:


> This is exactly what I would like to know: Anemone looks like Tosca, can anyone confirm??



I saw the swatches in my store and my first impression of Anemone was it looks like Tosca, maybe a little bit brighter.  It's definitely not as purple as UV or iris. As a side note I also saw Ardoise together with this batch of new colors, so I guess it's back.


----------



## duna

forever132 said:


> Those pics are both from this thread, and I think some members think they are anemone! So I hope they are anemone, but somehow I feel it look very like tosca with a stronger tone or two of purple in it! That is why I m very curious to find out this color! Somehow I love violet in takadt, but cherve violet is so so to me! So it will be exciting to see how this color look like when it come out
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks starstarz! It's sound very interesting! Hope will able to see the swatches soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app





Princess D said:


> I saw the swatches in my store and my first impression of Anemone was it looks like Tosca, maybe a little bit brighter.  It's definitely not as purple as UV or iris. As a side note I also saw Ardoise together with this batch of new colors, so I guess it's back.



Thanks ladies, I'll have to enquire with my store: they still didn't have the new swatches last time I was there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Thanks ladies, I'll have to enquire with my store: they still didn't have the new swatches last time I was there.


 
My store hasn't recevied the swatches either. But my SA keep telling me anemone is like UV. Looking at the photos here, it does look like Tosca if that's indeed anemone. Puzzled! My SA said she will call me immediately when she receives swatches. We shall see!


----------



## Katel

carlinha said:


> i'm not 100% sure but it looks like bleu lin... i don't know if there is a new color similar to it?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what it is *chanel*, there was a new dark blue called "Colvert" on the list... wonder if this is it?


 
I saw the swatch of colvert (bag ordered for me) and it looks identical to the blue to the right of rose confetti. It's slightly darker, this pic looks like it was taken with a flash.

I think the "grey" color may be blue orage, which is still offered for ordering.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## baggrl

what is the green next to the purple?


----------



## **Chanel**

taylorrd said:


> Hi Carlinha,
> When I took a look at the swatches there was one called "Ocean" or something to that affect and it was very dark, ink blue. It almost looked black. That could be the swatch you are referring to.





carlinha said:


> i'm not sure what it is *chanel*, there was a new dark blue called "Colvert" on the list... wonder if this is it?  :thinkin!



Good to know, thank you for sharing ladies ! Alas, if that dark blue is really almost black, it won't be for me I am afraid. I prefer something that's a bit more blue. I always liked Blue de Prusse, wish I ordered a bag in it when I had the chance.


----------



## **Chanel**

baggrl said:


> what is the green next to the purple?



Not sure, but I guess it's Bamboo?


----------



## **Chanel**

Katel said:


> I saw the swatch of colvert (bag ordered for me) and it looks identical to the blue to the right of rose confetti. It's slightly darker, this pic looks like it was taken with a flash.
> 
> I think the "grey" color may be blue orage, which is still offered for ordering.



Good to know that Blue Orage is still available. I ordered this color in a bag in January, but I am still waiting until H. calls. For a moment I was afraid that the color wouldn't be available, but the SM told me that there was a delay in the orders, and that he probably wouldn't expect the bag before January/February. So now I am patiently waiting for the call .


----------



## baggrl

**Chanel** said:


> Not sure, but I guess it's Bamboo?



thx. its nice and bright.  i like it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My store hasn't recevied the swatches either. But my SA keep telling me anemone is like UV. Looking at the photos here, it does look like Tosca if that's indeed anemone. Puzzled! My SA said she will call me immediately when she receives swatches. We shall see!


 
My SA has been telling me that anemone is similar to violet, more pink/red tones than UV. I guess we'll see at some point! 

I believe I also saw that anemone comes with cyclamen stitching.


----------



## pjlatte

kobe939 said:


> I saw the S/S 2014 swatch today, not sure if you ladies knew already, but BE will be back! Yup, Blue Electric. Now, for those who missed out last time, here is your chance!
> 
> And the new purple is brighter than UV. Bamboo is a nice green, but quite intense IMO.



Do you know if BE will be available in Togo or just Epsom this time around?


----------



## Katel

**Chanel** said:


> Good to know that Blue Orage is still available. I ordered this color in a bag in January, but I am still waiting until H. calls. For a moment I was afraid that the color wouldn't be available, but the SM told me that there was a delay in the orders, and that he probably wouldn't expect the bag before January/February. So now I am patiently waiting for the call .


 
I just ordered a Kelly in this color, so I will be waiting longer than you! Can't wait to see your reveal.  

also, take a look at blue colvert - it may be just what you want in a dark but not too dark blue.

I love the orage - it's lighter than the colvert and greyish blue/blue-ish grey...kind of like slate. Can't wait!


----------



## Katel

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My SA has been telling me that anemone is similar to violet, more pink/red tones than UV. I guess we'll see at some point!
> 
> *I believe I also saw that anemone comes with cyclamen stitching.*




oh man...this sounds delicious


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Katel said:


> [/B]
> 
> oh man...this sounds delicious



I'm hyperventilating


----------



## **Chanel**

Katel said:


> I just ordered a Kelly in this color, so I will be waiting longer than you! Can't wait to see your reveal.
> 
> also, take a look at blue colvert - it may be just what you want in a dark but not too dark blue.
> 
> I love the orage - it's lighter than the colvert and greyish blue/blue-ish grey...kind of like slate. Can't wait!



It sounds like we are going to be Orage twins . I think Orage is a fabulous color. Neutral, but still interesting. Yes, both of us will have to wait a while before it arrives, but it will be worth it .

Will checking out Blue Colvert soon, if the boutique received the new leather swatches, that is. I am afraid it will be too dark for my liking (I like something like Blue de Prusse), but it won't harm to check it out to be sure .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Katel said:


> [/B]
> 
> oh man...this sounds delicious





Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm hyperventilating




I'm so anxious to see the color IRL! Hopefully soon!


----------



## starstarz

Katel said:


> I saw the swatch of colvert (bag ordered for me) and it looks identical to the blue to the right of rose confetti. It's slightly darker, this pic looks like it was taken with a flash.
> 
> I think the "grey" color may be blue orage, which is still offered for ordering.


 
I guess the blue right next to Pink Confetti should be Turquoise instead? The actual leather swatch is much brighter than that in the pic.


----------



## eagle1002us

**Chanel** said:


> It sounds like we are going to be Orage twins . I think Orage is a fabulous color. Neutral, but still interesting. Yes, both of us will have to wait a while before it arrives, but it will be worth it .
> 
> Will checking out Blue Colvert soon, if the boutique received the new leather swatches, that is. I am afraid it will be too dark for my liking (I like something like Blue de Prusse), but it won't harm to check it out to be sure .



*Chanel*, I love your Bleu de Prusse love and your dog really has personality.

I was looking at swatches today and Bleu de Galice seemed to look somewhat similar to BdP.


----------



## **Chanel**

eagle1002us said:


> *Chanel*, I love your Bleu de Prusse love and your dog really has personality.
> 
> I was looking at swatches today and Bleu de Galice seemed to look somewhat similar to BdP.



Thank you, *eagle1002us*! I love my dogs, they make me smile and I am so blessed to have them in my life .

I was thinking about Blue de Galice before, but after seeing some pictures of it, I still prefer Blue de Prusse for me. When I got my first Birkin a few years ago, my SA offered me two Black B's in different leather and a Blue de Prusse Birkin. 
I was craving for a Black B at that time, so I passed on the Blue de Prusse B. I've always loved that bag though and if H. ever brings back this color, I am sure that I am going to be very tempted to get a bag in it .


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pigleto972001

^^I hope they will for you! I have Bdp in a 30 birkin and it's such a great color. So many different blues all in one depending on the light


----------



## duna

I have ordered today a Raisin Birkin: does anybody know if this recent Raisin is the same as the old one, or has the colour changed? My store didn't have the swatch, so I ordered the bag without seeing it.


----------



## starstarz

duna said:


> I have ordered today a Raisin Birkin: does anybody know if this recent Raisin is the same as the old one, or has the colour changed? My store didn't have the swatch, so I ordered the bag without seeing it.


 
the new Raisin has a brown tone under, which looks like Prume instead, personally prefer the old Raisin more.


----------



## duna

starstarz said:


> the new Raisin has a brown tone under, which looks like Prume instead, personally prefer the old Raisin more.



Shoot, I was afraid of that! I'll just have to see it when it arrives and if it's too brown I'll pass; I already have 2 brown Birkins, I don't need another!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Shoot, I was afraid of that! I'll just have to see it when it arrives and if it's too brown I'll pass; I already have 2 brown Birkins, I don't need another!



Let us know what you decide, *duna*!


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

I guess I should be thankful and look on the bright side that there aren't any deep greens on offer next season. More to spend on scarves and accessories. Thanks for the swatch intel!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Let us know what you decide, *duna*!



I will, I'm very curious to see this colour. I wanted to order a Tosca Birkin, but Tosca isn't offered


----------



## mp4

I saw a raisin earlier this year.  I have a prune belt.  It did not look prune to me....deep purple.  I SO'd a raisin B last round.  I'll let you know if and when it comes in.


----------



## purselover888

Raisin has been coming in very brown lately.  The one bag that gives me hope is StrictlyPursonal's raisin B Q stamp (it's on Malleries)....that one looks purple...but not sure if it's the photo...I hope not, as I love raisin and would love a raisin on the purple end of the spectrum...


----------



## starstarz

duna said:


> Shoot, I was afraid of that! I'll just have to see it when it arrives and if it's too brown I'll pass; I already have 2 brown Birkins, I don't need another!


 
if u want a real purple bag, why dun wait for next season Anemone? it's gogeous and i've ordered SO in this


----------



## kobe939

pjlatte said:


> Do you know if BE will be available in Togo or just Epsom this time around?


 
pjlatte, I can't remember, but I do recall seeing the leather swatch in togo, not sure about epsom.


----------



## arlv8500

Katel said:


> I saw the swatch of colvert (bag ordered for me) and it looks identical to the blue to the right of rose confetti. It's slightly darker, this pic looks like it was taken with a flash.
> 
> I think the "grey" color may be blue orage, which is still offered for ordering.



Hi ladies,

Does anyone know what colour the orangey swatch (third from the right) is? It's so lovely!


----------



## thyme

arlv8500 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know what colour the orangey swatch (third from the right) is? It's so lovely!



could be capucine?


----------



## pjlatte

kobe939 said:


> pjlatte, I can't remember, but I do recall seeing the leather swatch in togo, not sure about epsom.




Thanks so much! I was hoping that Togo will be available.


----------



## duna

starstarz said:


> if u want a real purple bag, why dun wait for next season Anemone? it's gogeous and i've ordered SO in this



I haven't seen this colour yet, so I'm not sure what type of purple it is, but I can always order it next time


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## arlv8500

chincac said:


> could be capucine?



That's what I was thinking too chincac. I asked the boutique today and doesn't look like capucine is returning...  boooo. Perhaps we could swap bags.


----------



## thyme

arlv8500 said:


> That's what I was thinking too chincac. I asked the boutique today and doesn't look like capucine is returning...  boooo. Perhaps we could swap bags.



it could be feu..a fiery orange!


----------



## arlv8500

chincac said:


> it could be feu..a fiery orange!



I saw the swatch for that today! Pretty!


----------



## hsiaomee

purselover888 said:


> I wonder if that's the new "Taupe"?  Supposed to be a darker etoupe.



Yes. I saw taupe in store today. It is a darker etoupe on the brown side rather than grey. I like it.


----------



## hsiaomee

forever132 said:


> For those of you who seen anemone in leather swatch, do u think it close to tosca? Somehow I look at the picture and feel it have a tosca tone in it! I haven't able to see the real leather swatch, but very interested to find out how it look! Thanks in advance!!!



Anemone is closer to Parme than to tosca. It's definitely purple.


----------



## hsiaomee

baggrl said:


> thx. its nice and bright.  i like it.



Bamboo is in fact very bright. It's as bright as blue hydra if not brighter.


----------



## rosebud_7

hsiaomee said:


> Bamboo is in fact very bright. It's as bright as blue hydra if not brighter.


 
very curious to see how bamboo compares to menthe.  I wasn't completely sold on malachite (while pretty, it was a little too "evergreen" for me).  Seems like an amped up version of menthe maybe?  would love to see it side by side, along with kiwi and grany for comparison!  excited for a promising new green!


----------



## baggrl

hsiaomee said:


> Bamboo is in fact very bright. It's as bright as blue hydra if not brighter.



that sounds fabulous.  i saw a beautiful blue hydra birkin this past weekend at a boutique (not for sale). it was absolutely stunning... perhaps i will have to try my luck at getting something in bamboo...


----------



## hsiaomee

rosebud_7 said:


> very curious to see how bamboo compares to menthe.  I wasn't completely sold on malachite (while pretty, it was a little too "evergreen" for me).  Seems like an amped up version of menthe maybe?  would love to see it side by side, along with kiwi and grany for comparison!  excited for a promising new green!



Bamboo to menthe is blue hydra to blue Mykonos. To me bamboo is almost a neon and very loud. I need my sunglasses just thinking abt it.


----------



## baggrl

ooohhh... vert cru 2013...  a SLG will do quite nicely if a larger piece is too much.


----------



## rosebud_7

hsiaomee said:


> Bamboo to menthe is blue hydra to blue Mykonos. To me bamboo is almost a neon and very loud. I need my sunglasses just thinking abt it.



Oh....that sounds promising!  Hee hee


----------



## wenyihsu

I saw the swatches today. Very excited about bamboo. It is definitely a bright color. I think in larger bags could be a bit much but would be really fun in smaller bags. Put my name down for a K28. Cant wait! 

Also, for anyone interested in Blue Electric, I know someone had mentioned that BE is back for SS2014. Well, those bags are actually starting to trickle into the stores already. I picked up a Blue Electric K28 w/ ghw today! I was actually told by my SM that these are bags that she had ordered 2 years ago but never got delivered. They were only delivered last week. She actually didnt order more BE Bs and Ks for SS2014 but was told that her previous outstanding order would be filled ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> I saw the swatches today. Very excited about bamboo. It is definitely a bright color. I think in larger bags could be a bit much but would be really fun in smaller bags. Put my name down for a K28. Cant wait!
> 
> Also, for anyone interested in Blue Electric, I know someone had mentioned that BE is back for SS2014. Well, those bags are actually starting to trickle into the stores already. I picked up a Blue Electric K28 w/ ghw today! I was actually told by my SM that these are bags that she had ordered 2 years ago but never got delivered. They were only delivered last week. She actually didnt order more BE Bs and Ks for SS2014 but was told that her previous outstanding order would be filled ...



A K28 in bamboo sounds really pretty. Can't wait to see pics, *wenyihsu*!


----------



## graycat5

I happened across this pic on style.com --  am assuming the color is Bamboo.  Looks like a great green!


----------



## rosebud_7

Here's hoping that bamboo ends up being a great green!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Keekeee

graycat5 said:


> I happened across this pic on style.com --  am assuming the color is Bamboo.  Looks like a great green!



Thanx so much for posting this graycat..
Can someone confirm its bamboo..?
It looks different from the leather swatch that was posted several pages back..
My store hasnt received the leather swatches.. So im clueless..


----------



## hsiaomee

Keekeee said:


> Thanx so much for posting this graycat..
> Can someone confirm its bamboo..?
> It looks different from the leather swatch that was posted several pages back..
> My store hasnt received the leather swatches.. So im clueless..



The swatches picture makes bamboo look muted. It's in fact a very loud bright green just like the bag picture posted.


----------



## graycat5

Here's an earlier photo of the Bamboo swatch, as well:


----------



## sydgirl

If anyone has a side by side comparison of menthe & bamboo swatches, would love to see it!!!


----------



## annatola

graycat5 said:


> Here's an earlier photo of the Bamboo swatch, as well:



I have seen bamboo both in Clemence and empson, it doesn't look like the one in the photo. The one in the photo looks like granny(spell?), but the bamboo swatch I saw is a true green.Unless the SM gets the wrong label.Hope it helps.


----------



## Keekeee

hsiaomee said:


> The swatches picture makes bamboo look muted. It's in fact a very loud bright green just like the bag picture posted.



Im excited... I love bright green! I missed out on menthe, hope bamboo will be as nice or even nicer..
Thanx for sharing hsiaomee


----------



## rosebud_7

sydgirl said:


> If anyone has a side by side comparison of menthe & bamboo swatches, would love to see it!!!



Agreed!!  Would love to see!


----------



## Redsoleshines

graycat5 said:


> Here's an earlier photo of the Bamboo swatch, as well:



I think it looks close to Menthe color.


----------



## Keekeee

Can someone tell me is bamboo darker or lighter then menthe?
I know they're similar..


----------



## Les Tambours

Not so bothered about the colour but what is the name of that bag and was this the big holdall we saw during the catwalk show a few weeks back? If so which SMs have ordered these? Because I want one!


----------



## Katel

saw this bamboo swatch last time I was in...it's very vibrant, like grass green on steroids...hard to describe. someone earlier said something like it hurt the eyes; it is STRONG (not bright)...it's not anything like menthe in my opinion. menthe was soft. this is a huge green statement. it YELLS.

TT posted this pic in the H colors reference thread and the swatch I saw looked like this (but a lot stronger in real life).

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/green-color-family-pics-only-100917-10.html#post25567247


----------



## ayc

hi everyone,

I am very curious... has anyone seen birkin verso yet?  

thanks


----------



## doves75

ayc said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am very curious... has anyone seen birkin verso yet?
> 
> thanks




One of the TPF member ordered it and hopefully she will post it soon. See "what is your last hermes purchase". #865 I think from chkpfbeliever.


----------



## doves75

**Chanel** said:


> It sounds like we are going to be Orage twins . I think Orage is a fabulous color. Neutral, but still interesting. Yes, both of us will have to wait a while before it arrives, but it will be worth it .
> 
> Will checking out Blue Colvert soon, if the boutique received the new leather swatches, that is. I am afraid it will be too dark for my liking (I like something like Blue de Prusse), but it won't harm to check it out to be sure .




Hi Chanel....just want to check in with if you saw the blue colvert yet? I think it's dark blue with green undertone. If you see it could you please take a pic n post it in here? TIA. )


----------



## **Chanel**

doves75 said:


> Hi Chanel....just want to check in with if you saw the blue colvert yet? I think it's dark blue with green undertone. If you see it could you please take a pic n post it in here? TIA. )



Hi *doves*, I went to the boutique 1,5 week ago, but they didn't have the new leather swatches yet. 
Next trip will be over 3,5 week, so I can check again then .


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

**Chanel** said:


> Hi *doves*, I went to the boutique 1,5 week ago, but they didn't have the new leather swatches yet.
> 
> Next trip will be over 3,5 week, so I can check again then .




Thanks Chanel. &#128522;


----------



## papertiger

New SS14 info curtesy of Style.com

Loving the greens 

Number 6 down is NOT Hermes, I don't know who it is or where it cam from


----------



## papertiger

A few more


----------



## papertiger

...and WWD


----------



## purselover888

OMG Bamboo is going to slay me!!!!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

Omg is that bamboo??? It's starting to look like a good replacement for menthe (which I really want)! 
Has anyone been able to compare menthe with bamboo??

Would love a comparison shot!!!!!


----------



## doves75

Omg!!! That brown croc clutch with blue handle is so gorgeous!!


----------



## doves75

Btw....please help....anybody has a pic of blue ocean? Any thought about this color?TIA


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> ...and WWD



Thanks for the pics,* papertiger*!
Love the ombre lizzie sandals. Wow.


----------



## **Chanel**

papertiger said:


> New SS14 info curtesy of Style.com
> 
> Loving the greens
> 
> Number 6 down is NOT Hermes, I don't know who it is or where it cam from



Great eye candy, thank you so much for sharing dear :kiss:.


----------



## taylorrd

doves75 said:


> Btw....please help....anybody has a pic of blue ocean? Any thought about this color?TIA



Hi doves75,
When I saw the swatch for blue ocean it was very dark. Before I read the color name, I thought it was a muted black. The best way to describe it, is a very, very dark ink blue.


----------



## **Chanel**

papertiger said:


> ...and WWD



Ohhh ombre lizard shoes ! Hopefully, they will bring back ombre lizard bracelets (Kelly Dog/CDC) as well.
I am still sooooo kicking myself for passing on an Ombre Lizard Kelly Dog bracelet with ghw that I have been offered in Paris a few years ago...I tell you...I am still sooooo kicking myself for that .


----------



## purplepoodles

Thanks for posts these pix! 

Love love love the bracelet! Any idea of the material? The finish looks matt on my phone. Have a horn/rouge H old version & worn to death now. 

Everything looks good from here actually. Ombré sandals yes!


----------



## tesi

is that jige pictured a smaller version?  and not élan?


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pics,* papertiger*!
> *Love the ombre lizzie sandals*. Wow.



My pleasure. 

Yes, me too, I'm with you on the ombre sandals, just a bit worried about the rope burns  



**Chanel** said:


> Ohhh ombre lizard shoes ! *Hopefully, they will bring back ombre lizard bracelets* (Kelly Dog/CDC) as well.
> I am still sooooo kicking myself for passing on an Ombre Lizard Kelly Dog bracelet with ghw that I have been offered in Paris a few years ago...I tell you...I am still sooooo kicking myself for that .



 Glad you like the pics. 

My wish too. No time for regrets though, hopefully the opportunity will come around again.  



purplepoodles said:


> Thanks for posts these pix!
> 
> Love love love the bracelet! Any idea of the material? *The finish looks matt on my phone.* Have a horn/rouge H old version & worn to death now.
> 
> Everything looks good from here actually. Ombré sandals yes!



Matte on my laptop here too. Perhaps Grizzly one side and white swift the other  Very chic combo 




doves75 said:


> Omg!!! That brown croc clutch with blue handle is so gorgeous!!



ITA. A very couture combination 



tesi said:


> is that jige pictured a smaller version?  and not élan?



Could be, it does look smaller scale or could be a Jige wallet


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Miss Al

papertiger said:


> ...and WWD



Lizard ombre is baaaack!!! Can't wait.


----------



## honhon

Another LIKES for Ombré! This time would love to catch it.


----------



## CathayC

papertiger said:


> ...and WWD


 
Thank you for sharing. Love Ombré lizard! Looking forward to see more around


----------



## doves75

taylorrd said:


> Hi doves75,
> 
> When I saw the swatch for blue ocean it was very dark. Before I read the color name, I thought it was a muted black. The best way to describe it, is a very, very dark ink blue.




Thanks taylorrd!! Now I'm not sure if I'm gng to like it. Thanks again. )


----------



## sydgirl

When will these colours start popping up in boutiques??

Does anyone know if bamboo will be offered in a b?? Leather availability??


----------



## doves75

sydgirl said:


> When will these colours start popping up in boutiques??
> 
> Does anyone know if bamboo will be offered in a b?? Leather availability??




For what I know so far....it's offered for B in Togo.


----------



## duna

sydgirl said:


> When will these colours start popping up in boutiques??
> 
> Does anyone know if bamboo will be offered in a b?? Leather availability??



Here in Europe usually from January....


----------



## sydgirl

doves75 said:


> For what I know so far....it's offered for B in Togo.



Thank you doves75!!
yay for togo!!






duna said:


> Here in Europe usually from January....



Thanks duna!! Wonder how it will look on a b?!?!


----------



## starstarz

if the bag above the croc Jige is a new model?? perfect for a travel bag! LOVE


----------



## **Chanel**

Katel said:


> I just ordered a Kelly in this color, so I will be waiting longer than you! Can't wait to see your reveal.
> 
> also, take a look at blue colvert - it may be just what you want in a dark but not too dark blue.
> 
> I love the orage - it's lighter than the colvert and greyish blue/blue-ish grey...kind of like slate. Can't wait!



Well, I got a call today that my order has arrived and I was over the moon....until I found out that Paris sent another color . My SM said I could place another order for January 2014, but not sure if Orage is still available by then...

My original order was Vert de Gris, but I changed it to Bleu Orage. However, somehow my order went to Paris with Vert de Gris being my first preference and Bleu Orage being my second preference (while Orage was obviously my first preference). Vert de Gris was not available so now Paris has sent a Taupe Kelly instead...Going to check it out next weekend, but I am not sure what to think. I already have Gris T., so I don't need anything Etoupe or similar to Etoupe. Can't deny that I am feeling a bit sad as I was really looking forward to Bleu Orage...I don't know anything about this new Taupe color, some say it's a very dark version of Etoupe with green undertones .


----------



## Katel

**Chanel** said:


> Well, I got a call today that my order has arrived and I was over the moon....until I found out that Paris sent another color . My SM said I could place another order for January 2014, but not sure if Orage is still available by then...
> 
> My original order was Vert de Gris, but I changed it to Bleu Orage. However, somehow my order went to Paris with Vert de Gris being my first preference and Bleu Orage being my second preference (while Orage was obviously my first preference). Vert de Gris was not available so now Paris has sent a Taupe Kelly instead...Going to check it out next weekend, but I am not sure what to think. I already have Gris T., so I don't need anything Etoupe or similar to Etoupe. Can't deny that I am feeling a bit sad as I was really looking forward to Bleu Orage...I don't know anything about this new Taupe color, some say it's a very dark version of Etoupe with green undertones .



OMG!
I am so very sorry to hear this very sad news!

This happened to me with my black chèvre 35 Kelly w/ rouge garrance interior ...I ordered it with palladium hardware and it showed up with gold hardware. That was very painful... as I looked at it, I just knew I did not want the gold (as much as I tried)..

So my darling SM ordered my bag again and it was delivered a year later - a 2 year wait.

 All that said to encourage you to try to reorder your blue orage Kelly - it may be available to order - pls don't lose heart!! I am commiserating here with you. Big big hugs!


----------



## **Chanel**

Katel said:


> OMG!
> I am so very sorry to hear this very sad news!
> 
> This happened to me with my black chèvre 35 Kelly w/ rouge garrance interior ...I ordered it with palladium hardware and it showed up with gold hardware. That was very painful... as I looked at it, I just knew I did not want the gold (as much as I tried)..
> 
> So my darling SM ordered my bag again and it was delivered a year later - a 2 year wait.
> 
> All that said to encourage you to try to reorder your blue orage Kelly - it may be available to order - pls don't lose heart!! I am commiserating here with you. Big big hugs!



Thank you so much for your sweet words, dear .

And I am so sorry to hear about your Kelly, but luckily you received the right combo at the end (and I bet it looks spectacular, love black with red and in Chevre...yummmm).

I honestly wouldn't mind the wait as long as I could get Orage. But that's the question...
Also, what am I going to do with the Taupe Kelly? Take it or leave it? I opened a thread about it, and someone promised to post a picture of the new Taupe color soon. I am going to check out the Kelly next weekend, but I would like to know what I can expect. Some say it's very dark, someone even said it's darker than Etain but more brown. Someone else said it is a very dark Etoupe but with green undertones. I looked on Ebay to see if any of the resellers already have this color, but no luck with that, so I am very curious to see pics.


----------



## ayc

Hi everyone,

has any one seen the new convoyeur bag?  the price?

TIA


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> Well, I got a call today that my order has arrived and I was over the moon....until I found out that Paris sent another color . My SM said I could place another order for January 2014, but not sure if Orage is still available by then...
> 
> My original order was Vert de Gris, but I changed it to Bleu Orage. However, somehow my order went to Paris with Vert de Gris being my first preference and Bleu Orage being my second preference (while Orage was obviously my first preference). Vert de Gris was not available so now Paris has sent a Taupe Kelly instead...Going to check it out next weekend, but I am not sure what to think. I already have Gris T., so I don't need anything Etoupe or similar to Etoupe. Can't deny that I am feeling a bit sad as I was really looking forward to Bleu Orage...I don't know anything about this new Taupe color, some say it's a very dark version of Etoupe with green undertones .



This happened to me with an SO for an orange GATOR CDC GHW and H sent just an orange CDC GHW. I took it any way, but still!!! Not what I wanted.
Can't tell you what to do, but I wouldn't want to duplicate colors.


----------



## Anfang

ayc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> has any one seen the new convoyeur bag?  the price?
> 
> TIA


Yes, *ayc*, I saw one IRL at FSH. Barenia, 7 900&#8364;. I was not smitten, though...HTH


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Convoyeur looks like a re-worked toolbox to me.


----------



## seton

ayc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> has any one seen the new convoyeur bag?  the price?
> 
> TIA




pretty sure one of our members posted a pic of theirs in the Reference section. The price is in the $11K range


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

Katel said:


> OMG!
> I am so very sorry to hear this very sad news!
> 
> This happened to me with my black chèvre 35 Kelly w/ rouge garrance interior ...I ordered it with palladium hardware and it showed up with gold hardware. That was very painful... as I looked at it, I just knew I did not want the gold (as much as I tried)..
> 
> So my darling SM ordered my bag again and it was delivered a year later - a 2 year wait.
> 
> All that said to encourage you to try to reorder your blue orage Kelly - it may be available to order - pls don't lose heart!! I am commiserating here with you. Big big hugs!



I would die for GHW!!! OMG I love black with GHW so much, but the price of resellers is  Not sure if anyone heard of curcuma color? I'm offered bag in that color, but I'm not sure how it looks in rl


----------



## **Chanel**

I wonder, does anyone have a Blue Saphir Birkin from this season? Is it similar in color to the older Blue Saphir? Does it look close to Blue Electric?
I am still looking for a blue bag now things have gone wrong with my Blue Orage order. I still like Orage, but if I take Taupe this weekend, I might want something a little bit brighter.
So I was thinking Blue Saphir might be a good choice if it's not too bright in sunlight. I think ghw would look best on Blue Saphir, no?


----------



## hopiko

Edit...Oops,smile1:


----------



## starstarz

my friend saw the new SS14 SLG released in Japan! Pink Confetti and Turquoise Bastia!!!


----------



## pink888

starstarz said:


> my friend saw the new SS14 SLG released in Japan! Pink Confetti and Turquoise Bastia!!!




Yum! Do you know what kind of SLG in rose confetti?


----------



## doves75

[QU OTE=starstarz;25694122]my friend saw the new SS14 SLG released in Japan! Pink Confetti and Turquoise Bastia!!! [/QUOTE]

Turquoise Bastia sounds yummy!! May be it's my new fav blue )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doves75 said:


> [QU OTE=starstarz;25694122]my friend saw the new SS14 SLG released in Japan! Pink Confetti and Turquoise Bastia!!!



Turquoise Bastia sounds yummy!! May be it's my new fav blue )[/QUOTE]

I saw it in our local store in the US and Tuquoise has more green.  I still prefer Blue Izmir as the new favorite blue.


----------



## doves75

chkpfbeliever said:


> Turquoise Bastia sounds yummy!! May be it's my new fav blue )





I saw it in our local store in the US and Tuquoise has more green.  I still prefer Blue Izmir as the new favorite blue.[/QUOTE]


Ehm....Did you see it in swatch or in leather item? I love BI too. H is really smart in creating a new colors name!!


----------



## starstarz

pink888 said:


> Yum! Do you know what kind of SLG in rose confetti?


 
my friend says its a coin purse, not sure if it is Bastia as well.


----------



## starstarz

chkpfbeliever said:


> Turquoise Bastia sounds yummy!! May be it's my new fav blue )


 
I saw it in our local store in the US and Tuquoise has more green.  I still prefer Blue Izmir as the new favorite blue.[/QUOTE]

I've got a Bleu Izmir B, if u think getting the Turquoise one will look too similar?


----------



## duna

**Chanel** said:


> I wonder, does anyone have a Blue Saphir Birkin from this season? Is it similar in color to the older Blue Saphir? Does it look close to Blue Electric?
> I am still looking for a blue bag now things have gone wrong with my Blue Orage order. I still like Orage, but if I take Taupe this weekend, I might want something a little bit brighter.
> So I was thinking Blue Saphir might be a good choice if it's not too bright in sunlight. I think ghw would look best on Blue Saphir, no?



Hi **Chanel**, I'm sorry about your B Orage order going wrong: actually I'm pretty annoyed with H at the moment, they seem to be getting al lot of things wrong.....

To answere your question about B Saphir, I should be getting a BS Birkin as part of the A/W 13 store order, but nothing has shown up yet! While both Bleu Izmir and Malachite have started showing up since August, BS is nowhere to be seenI'm not sure if it's exactly the same as the old BS, but for me it's the exact blue I'm looking for: NO green undertones (I'm sick of all the blues with green we've been seeing lately) and dark but not as dark as B Marine or all the other very dark blues we've been seeing.

I keep checking **bay which usually has the new colours before anyone else, but, besides a few CDC bracelets there are NO bags in BS (a couple of exotics, but I don't think they are the new production)

If anyone has any news on BS please let us know


----------



## thyme

duna said:


> Hi **Chanel**, I'm sorry about your B Orage order going wrong: actually I'm pretty annoyed with H at the moment, they seem to be getting al lot of things wrong.....
> 
> To answere your question about B Saphir, I should be getting a BS Birkin as part of the A/W 13 store order, but nothing has shown up yet! While both Bleu Izmir and Malachite have started showing up since August, BS is nowhere to be seenI'm not sure if it's exactly the same as the old BS, but for me it's the exact blue I'm looking for: NO green undertones (I'm sick of all the blues with green we've been seeing lately) and dark but not as dark as B Marine or all the other very dark blues we've been seeing.
> 
> I keep checking **bay which usually has the new colours before anyone else, but, besides a few CDC bracelets there are NO bags in BS (a couple of exotics, but I don't think they are the new production)
> 
> If anyone has any news on BS please let us know



I have seen bleu saphir in pico and Evelyne in stores and also cdcs. I only like it in swift. In clemence it is rather dull and muted. There are evelynes on eu h.com in bleu saphir. Its been there for a while.


----------



## duna

chincac said:


> I have seen bleu saphir in pico and Evelyne in stores and also cdcs. I only like it in swift. In clemence it is rather dull and muted. There are evelynes on eu h.com in bleu saphir. Its been there for a while.



Yes you're right, there have been Evelynes and Picos on EU  H.com..... Last week I was at my store and asked, for the upteenth time, what was going on with BS, but they always answer "don't worry, it'll arrive....." Bloody Hell!!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## thyme

duna said:


> Yes you're right, there have been Evelynes and Picos on EU  H.com..... Last week I was at my store and asked, for the upteenth time, what was going on with BS, but they always answer "don't worry, it'll arrive....." Bloody Hell!!!!



Frustrating indeed. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## starstarz

chincac said:


> I have seen bleu saphir in pico and Evelyne in stores and also cdcs. I only like it in swift. In clemence it is rather dull and muted. There are evelynes on eu h.com in bleu saphir. Its been there for a while.


 
i saw someone got Bleu Saphirre Kelly too, but never seen a Birkin in this color


----------



## hananiki

starstarz said:


> my friend saw the new SS14 SLG released in Japan! Pink Confetti and Turquoise Bastia!!!



Yes! The SS14 SLGs have been out in Japan for about a month. Here is my turquoise calvi if you are curious about the colour. 

I actually found it more blueish than I had expected. No Green undertones at all on the Chevre skin.


----------



## hananiki

Another shot away from direct light on the turquoise.


----------



## bags to die for

Turquoise is not a new colour. I have a bearn/karo from 2009/2010.


----------



## duna

chincac said:


> Frustrating indeed. Hope you get it soon!



Thanks Chincac, I hope so too!!


----------



## hananiki

bags to die for said:


> Turquoise is not a new colour. I have a bearn/karo from 2009/2010.



Yup! But it was reintroduced again for ss14. I find the color a little different this time. Looks a little more Blue. Maybe it is just looks different on a different leather.


----------



## doves75

starstarz said:


> I saw it in our local store in the US and Tuquoise has more green.  I still prefer Blue Izmir as the new favorite blue.


 
I've got a Bleu Izmir B, if u think getting the Turquoise one will look too similar?[/QUOTE]


I just wan SLG if the TB turns out to be good. But I've been hoping to see CDC in BI.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I've got a Bleu Izmir B, if u think getting the Turquoise one will look too similar?




I just wan SLG if the TB turns out to be good. *But I've been hoping to see CDC in BI.*[/QUOTE]

My SA said this week that there will not be a CDC offered in BI, at least this season or next.


----------



## TankerToad

hananiki said:


> Yup! But it was reintroduced again for ss14. I find the color a little different this time. Looks a little more Blue. Maybe it is just looks different on a different leather.


 Yes it is for S/S 2014
And we are hoping to have some leather things in the new colors here any day now. Sooooo excited! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I just wan SLG if the TB turns out to be good. *But I've been hoping to see CDC in BI.*



My SA said this week that there will not be a CDC offered in BI, at least this season or next.[/QUOTE]


Thanks VigeeLeBrun.... Now I can concentrate in finding SLG in different color )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

starstarz said:


> I saw it in our local store in the US and Tuquoise has more green.  I still prefer Blue Izmir as the new favorite blue.


 
I've got a Bleu Izmir B, if u think getting the Turquoise one will look too similar?[/QUOTE]

Yes, Turquoise has a bit more green but they are not too different to warrant having one of each.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Yup! But it was reintroduced again for ss14. I find the color a little different this time. Looks a little more Blue. Maybe it is just looks different on a different leather.



I find the same too. The Turquoise I saw behind is much more green and this one has more blue tone.  I think some of the colors are hard to replicate even though the portions of the dye are the same.  The Bougainvillea bags now are a lot creamier with pinkish tone than the ones made years ago.  My SA compared one of the new bags with an old leather swatch and they are definitely different.


----------



## Jadeite

hananiki said:


> Another shot away from direct light on the turquoise.



It does look different before. I prefer the older turquoise.


----------



## xray

**Chanel** said:


> I wonder, does anyone have a Blue Saphir Birkin from this season?
> I think ghw would look best on Blue Saphir, no?





duna said:


> To answere your question about B Saphir, I should be getting a BS Birkin as part of the A/W 13 store order, but nothing has shown up yet! While both Bleu Izmir and Malachite have started showing up since August, BS is nowhere to be seen .
> 
> If anyone has any news on BS please let us know




Ask and you shall receive !  I am partial to palladium hardware on all my bags so no pics of Gold hardware from me 


Got a call from my sales girl the day before I left for Europe (which is where I usually spend too much $$$ on H) so luckily I held back and this beauty in Epsom was waiting when I got back...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

xray said:


> Ask and you shall receive !  I am partial to palladium hardware on all my bags so no pics of Gold hardware from me
> 
> 
> Got a call from my sales girl the day before I left for Europe (which is where I usually spend too much $$$ on H) so luckily I held back and this beauty in Epsom was waiting when I got back...




Congrats xray!! Sapphire Epsom B looks so nice n chic!! Pls share more pics .... May be in natural light?? ) thanks and enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## duna

xray said:


> Ask and you shall receive !  I am partial to palladium hardware on all my bags so no pics of Gold hardware from me
> 
> 
> Got a call from my sales girl the day before I left for Europe (which is where I usually spend too much $$$ on H) so luckily I held back and this beauty in Epsom was waiting when I got back...





doves75 said:


> Congrats xray!! Sapphire Epsom B looks so nice n chic!! Pls *share more pics .... May be in natural light?? ) thanks and enjoy your new bag!!*


*
*

Thanks for the info, and yes, please some more pics in natural light! Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## Anfang

xray said:


> Ask and you shall receive !  I am partial to palladium hardware on all my bags so no pics of Gold hardware from me
> 
> 
> Got a call from my sales girl the day before I left for Europe (which is where I usually spend too much $$$ on H) so luckily I held back and this beauty in Epsom was waiting when I got back...


What a splendid bag !!!  Major congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xray said:


> Ask and you shall receive !  I am partial to palladium hardware on all my bags so no pics of Gold hardware from me
> 
> 
> Got a call from my sales girl the day before I left for Europe (which is where I usually spend too much $$$ on H) so luckily I held back and this beauty in Epsom was waiting when I got back...



Congrats, *xray*! Beautiful B in bleu saphir, enjoy!


----------



## doves75

I think this is the new Turquoise (Turquoise Bastia??). From Sergei Luxury, Kelly Walet on ebay.


----------



## duna

Is my local store the only one that still hasn't recieved the new swatches?????


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I think this is the new Turquoise (Turquoise Bastia??). From Sergei Luxury, Kelly Walet on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400104



Gorgeous color Turquoise and I love the Kelly Wallet.
How is it that the re-sellers snag these items first?
Haven't seen this color anywhere for sale.
Thanks for the pics, *doves*!


----------



## jennyliu87

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous color Turquoise and I love the Kelly Wallet.
> How is it that the re-sellers snag these items first?
> Haven't seen this color anywhere for sale.
> Thanks for the pics, *doves*!



I am with you on the reseller statement, it's so not fair that all these resellers get the new items first and make huge premium on them, but us the true customers don't get them until much later or even never, snapped this picture from a Chinese reseller


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jennyliu87 said:


> I am with you on the reseller statement, it's so not fair that all these resellers get the new items first and make huge premium on them, but us the true customers don't get them until much later or even never, snapped this picture from a Chinese reseller
> View attachment 2400470



Exactly, my point, *jenny*! I just don't get it and I won't venture in to the resellers market.


----------



## Princess D

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exactly, my point, *jenny*! I just don't get it and I won't venture in to the resellers market.




I never buy from resellers as I believe the market is supported by demand.  If no one purchases from them, they will be stuck with the goods.  If they do have business, they would be forced to clear their stock at a lower price and would stop buying from H boutiques if they can longer make money.  Then- we users will be able to buy what we want.  Wishful thinking!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> I never buy from resellers as I believe the market is supported by demand.  If no one purchases from them, they will be stuck with the goods.  If they do have business, they would be forced to clear their stock at a lower price and would stop buying from H boutiques if they can longer make money.  Then- we users will be able to buy what we want.  Wishful thinking!



It's purely economics in the resellers markets, I agree!


----------



## duna

hsiaomee said:


> Anemone is closer to Parme than to tosca. It's definitely purple.



I saw a SLG at my store today in Chevre Anemone and I agree with you, it's Cyclamen/Parme, not at all a dark Magenta that I was hoping for...... Oh well, at least my bank account will be happy!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exactly, my point, *jenny*! I just don't get it and I won't venture in to the resellers market.







Princess D said:


> I never buy from resellers as I believe the market is supported by demand.  If no one purchases from them, they will be stuck with the goods.  If they do have business, they would be forced to clear their stock at a lower price and would stop buying from H boutiques if they can longer make money.  Then- we users will be able to buy what we want.  Wishful thinking!





I agree with both of you. They must have a really high connection or they must be really close with the SA!! I get it if it just once in a while, but always get the 1st dibs is not fair + over the top price.


----------



## xray

It's fairly evident that resellers have some VVIPs on their list - they get the new colours before anyone else gets to see them !  I have never bought from resellers but I understand why others do - Unfortunately, it's a vicious circle as resellers will flourish and the consumer who wants to walk into a store and buy a beautiful bag cannot...


----------



## **Chanel**

duna said:


> Hi **Chanel**, I'm sorry about your B Orage order going wrong: actually I'm pretty annoyed with H at the moment, they seem to be getting al lot of things wrong.....
> 
> To answere your question about B Saphir, I should be getting a BS Birkin as part of the A/W 13 store order, but nothing has shown up yet! While both Bleu Izmir and Malachite have started showing up since August, BS is nowhere to be seenI'm not sure if it's exactly the same as the old BS, but for me it's the exact blue I'm looking for: NO green undertones (I'm sick of all the blues with green we've been seeing lately) and dark but not as dark as B Marine or all the other very dark blues we've been seeing.
> 
> I keep checking **bay which usually has the new colours before anyone else, but, besides a few CDC bracelets there are NO bags in BS (a couple of exotics, but I don't think they are the new production)
> 
> If anyone has any news on BS please let us know



Hi dear ,

Tell me about it, I ordered a bag with ghw and they sent Taupe with phw. Yes, I went to check it out but I passed on it since it is a bit too similar in use to my Gris T. Birkin (I posted comparison pics in my thread).

But...good news is that the SM promised me a BS Kelly with ghw that he had ordered for the boutique. The question is, when it's going to arrive. Could be one week, one month, 2 months....you know how it goes with H.
He also offered me a Malchite Kelly with ghw, but BS will work much better for me, I only hope I am going to like the color. But somehow I have a feeling I will.
I hope your BS Birkin arrives soon, please let me know when it does, because then I might don't have to wait long anymore either .

Btw, I found this BS Kelly from a reseller. Desription says it's this season's BS color. If it's close to color in the pics IRL, I think I am going to love it. I am really craving for a blue bag for ages, and this could be it...can't wait for the call, I am patiently waiting .
Here's the link to the BS Kelly:
http://luxury-genie.com/2013/09/11/...-kelly-35cm-blue-sapphire-togo-gold-hardware/


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> I have seen bleu saphir in pico and Evelyne in stores and also cdcs. I only like it in swift. In clemence it is rather dull and muted. There are evelynes on eu h.com in bleu saphir. Its been there for a while.



I have only seen it in Swift IRL so far. I did found a link to this BS Kelly from a reseller and I actually love the color how it looks in these pics. Hope it looks the same IRL:
http://luxury-genie.com/2013/09/11/...-kelly-35cm-blue-sapphire-togo-gold-hardware/




xray said:


> Ask and you shall receive !  I am partial to palladium hardware on all my bags so no pics of Gold hardware from me
> 
> 
> Got a call from my sales girl the day before I left for Europe (which is where I usually spend too much $$$ on H) so luckily I held back and this beauty in Epsom was waiting when I got back...



Thank you so much for sharing and congratulations on your gorgeous BS Birkin! Lucky you, I bet this bag will work perfect with many outfits, love it! Enjoy in the best of health .


----------



## TankerToad

My Blue Saphir CDC swift
I don't see any green in it
Tomorrow I will take a picture if it next to my Malachite KDT swift and you can compare


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> My Blue Saphir CDC swift
> I don't see any green in it
> Tomorrow I will take a picture if it next to my Malachite KDT swift and you can compare



Beautiful, *TankerToad*! Classic and elegant.
I can't wait for the call from the SM, I have a feeling I am definitely going to like this color .


----------



## TankerToad

**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful, *TankerToad*! Classic and elegant.
> I can't wait for the call from the SM, I have a feeling I am definitely going to like this color .



If you are dreaming of blue this color is really ideal!


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> If you are dreaming of blue this color is really ideal!



I am waiting for a perfect blue bag for ages now, and I really hope Blue Saphir is going to be 'the one' . It looks not too bright and not too dark, and I saw a pic from a reseller of a Blue Saphir Kelly with ghw that made me swoon. It looked like a jewel .


----------



## Princess D

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's purely economics in the resellers markets, I agree!


 
Now that I read what I wrote again, I meant if they do NOT have business, not do... LOL


----------



## duna

**Chanel** said:


> Hi dear ,
> 
> Tell me about it, I ordered a bag with ghw and they sent Taupe with phw. Yes, I went to check it out but I passed on it since it is a bit too similar in use to my Gris T. Birkin (I posted comparison pics in my thread).
> 
> But...good news is that the SM promised me a BS Kelly with ghw that he had ordered for the boutique. The question is, when it's going to arrive. Could be one week, one month, 2 months....you know how it goes with H.
> He also offered me a Malchite Kelly with ghw, but BS will work much better for me, I only hope I am going to like the color. But somehow I have a feeling I will.
> I hope your BS Birkin arrives soon, please let me know when it does, because then I might don't have to wait long anymore either .
> 
> Btw, I found this BS Kelly from a reseller. Desription says it's this season's BS color. If it's close to color in the pics IRL, I think I am going to love it. I am really craving for a blue bag for ages, and this could be it...can't wait for the call, I am patiently waiting .
> Here's the link to the BS Kelly:
> http://luxury-genie.com/2013/09/11/...-kelly-35cm-blue-sapphire-togo-gold-hardware/



Yes, that Kelly is BS: I was at my store Saturday and my SA showed me a Jypsière in Clemence BS which was absolutely devine!!! She said BS is starting to arrive (at last!) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my B will arrive soon, also because I don't want to pay the extra 3/400 euros after the usual January price increase. I have 2 SO which my SM said should arrive whithin March, so I really don't want 3 bags coming in too close to each other!

I'm sure you'll love the Kelly in BS: I'm not a huge fan of Malachite, it's not my kind of green, and I think BS is much more versatile. 

I have bought 3 blue Birkins in the past years, and have sold them all, as none was the "right" blue for me, now I'm positive that BS IS my kind of blue! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> I have only seen it in Swift IRL so far. I did found a link to this BS Kelly from a reseller and I actually love the color how it looks in these pics. Hope it looks the same IRL:
> http://luxury-genie.com/2013/09/11/...-kelly-35cm-blue-sapphire-togo-gold-hardware/
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing and congratulations on your gorgeous BS Birkin! Lucky you, I bet this bag will work perfect with many outfits, love it! Enjoy in the best of health .



*Chanel*, love this BS K GHW, it's gorgeous! Thanks for the link 
I had to choose a B in either BS or BI this season and went with BI for a pop of color because I have so many neutrals, but it was a tough decision. Love BS.


----------



## OnlyloveH

**Chanel** said:


> I am waiting for a perfect blue bag for ages now, and I really hope Blue Saphir is going to be 'the one' . It looks not too bright and not too dark, and I saw a pic from a reseller of a Blue Saphir Kelly with ghw that made me swoon. It looked like a jewel .



You are definitely right, I am so in love with my new 30cm BS birkin with gold hardware.  It is such a classic color, like navy blue


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OnlyloveH said:


> You are definitely right, I am so in love with my new 30cm BS birkin with gold hardware.  It is such a classic color, like navy blue



This BS B30 is GORGEOUS!!!! Such a classic


----------



## TankerToad

OnlyloveH said:


> You are definitely right, I am so in love with my new 30cm BS birkin with gold hardware.  It is such a classic color, like navy blue



A very classic combo 
This is a bag that is timeless 
Congrats!


----------



## Halothane

Left: blue sapphire. Right: blue de malte. Both in clemence. The blue is intense under sunlight


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Halothane said:


> Left: blue sapphire. Right: blue de malte. Both in clemence. The blue is intense under sunlight



Thanks for the comparison pic Halothae... Your bi color BS lindy is tdf... I NEED a BS bag too!


----------



## Anfang

OnlyloveH said:


> You are definitely right, I am so in love with my new 30cm BS birkin with gold hardware.  It is such a classic color, like navy blue


*OnlyloveH*, your bag is beyond beautiful!! 



Halothane said:


> Left: blue sapphire. Right: blue de malte. Both in clemence. The blue is intense under sunlight


Blue Lindys, my love!


----------



## **Chanel**

duna said:


> Yes, that Kelly is BS: I was at my store Saturday and my SA showed me a Jypsière in Clemence BS which was absolutely devine!!! She said BS is starting to arrive (at last!) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my B will arrive soon, also because I don't want to pay the extra 3/400 euros after the usual January price increase. I have 2 SO which my SM said should arrive whithin March, so I really don't want 3 bags coming in too close to each other!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love the Kelly in BS: I'm not a huge fan of Malachite, it's not my kind of green, and I think BS is much more versatile.
> 
> I have bought 3 blue Birkins in the past years, and have sold them all, as none was the "right" blue for me, now I'm positive that BS IS my kind of blue!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!!



Yes, I really hope it will arrive before the end of the year, too. So far, no call yet...so I will continue to keep my fingers and toes crossed for both of us .



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Chanel*, love this BS K GHW, it's gorgeous! Thanks for the link
> I had to choose a B in either BS or BI this season and went with BI for a pop of color because I have so many neutrals, but it was a tough decision. Love BS.



*Vigee*, I think you really made the right choice with BI, it suits you so beautiful . Really love the combination with your BI and matching shawl as well, simply perfection .



OnlyloveH said:


> You are definitely right, I am so in love with my new 30cm BS birkin with gold hardware.  It is such a classic color, like navy blue



Ohhhh, lucky you! Congratulations on your new, beautiful Birkin and enjoy ! I am still waiting for the call, hope it will arrive before the end of the year.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## **Chanel**

Halothane said:


> Left: blue sapphire. Right: blue de malte. Both in clemence. The blue is intense under sunlight



What a perfect comparison picture, thank you for sharing, *Halothane*! 
If not too much trouble, I would love to see a pic of BS under sunlight to see how intense the color is .


----------



## Lucynancy

I saw the SS14 colours. H is bringing back Ciel & Feu.
Anemone has strong purplish undertones...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lucynancy said:


> I saw the SS14 colours. H is bringing back Ciel & Feu.
> Anemone has strong purplish undertones...



Love ciel, thanks for the information, *Lucynancy*!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Hi all, thanks for all your wonderful comments. Here goes the Bs birkin under white light &#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> I saw a SLG at my store today in Chevre Anemone and I agree with you, it's Cyclamen/Parme, not at all a dark Magenta that I was hoping for...... Oh well, at least my bank account will be happy!



Omg! My wallet just ran screaming down the hall to hide from me bc I squealed with delight!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi all, thanks for all your wonderful comments. Here goes the Bs birkin under white light &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425276



This is gorg!!! You dressed her up lovely too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi all, thanks for all your wonderful comments. Here goes the Bs birkin under white light &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425276



Gorgeous! LOVE *BS*, great choice for a B, *OnlyloveH*.


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omg! My wallet just ran screaming down the hall to hide from me bc I squealed with delight!



:giggles::giggles::giggles::lolots::lolots:


----------



## CharmedByH

Gorgeous! Never considered BS before, but now it tops my list!


----------



## Anfang

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi all, thanks for all your wonderful comments. Here goes the Bs birkin under white light &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425276


*OnlyloveH*, your B is awesome !!!


----------



## xxDxx

Hi all, I need your help. Do you know if Bleu orage will be available next year? I've seen pictures in Togo and clemence. What about epsom? TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> :giggles::giggles::giggles::lolots::lolots:



*I think we're in trouble my darling friend! But I can't wait to see what your little surprise is... *


----------



## buyer010

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi all, thanks for all your wonderful comments. Here goes the Bs birkin under white light &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425276




Love the twillies!! xo


----------



## hananiki

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omg! My wallet just ran screaming down the hall to hide from me bc I squealed with delight!



So funny Israeli_Flava!! Lol


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone know if bleu paon is returning?? And also if it's available for an SO?? Thank you!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone know if bleu paon is returning?? And also if it's available for an SO?? Thank you!!!



Bleu Paon was offered for SO in March in Chèvre, I am not sure if it will be in the regular orders though. I was offered it at FSH. Best of luck!


----------



## Keekeee

.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> .
> View attachment 2430886
> 
> View attachment 2430887



Thanks *Keekee*! Love the pink confetti, it reminds me of pink flamingo.


----------



## jennyliu87

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Keekee*! Love the pink confetti, it reminds me of pink flamingo.




it does looks very similar to flamingo but with less orange undertone


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jennyliu87 said:


> it does looks very similar to flamingo but with less orange undertone



Thanks, I like that even better!


----------



## ghoztz

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Keekee*! Love the pink confetti, it reminds me of pink flamingo.


I was thinking the same thing!!  So on top of my list.


----------



## sassygee

periogirl28 said:


> Bleu Paon was offered for SO in March in Chèvre, I am not sure if it will be in the regular orders though. I was offered it at FSH. Best of luck!


 
*It was also offered in October* *in the US. HTH*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ghoztz said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!  So on top of my list.



Mine too! My next, next B or K after an SO RC B30 next spring. It will look beautiful with GHW.


----------



## sydgirl

periogirl28 said:


> Bleu Paon was offered for SO in March in Chèvre, I am not sure if it will be in the regular orders though. I was offered it at FSH. Best of luck!




thank you periogirl28






Keekeee said:


> .
> View attachment 2430886
> 
> View attachment 2430887




My heart lies with menthe!! Bamboo is very vibrant, but menthe is definitely the green I need in my life... Alas i might have to take the reseller route for my menthe b...






sassygee said:


> *It was also offered in October* *in the US. HTH*



What leather?? Would love it in clemence!!


----------



## sydgirl

Keekeee said:


> .
> View attachment 2430886
> 
> View attachment 2430887



Is it safe to say rose confetti has no orange undertones?? 
Only available in epsom?


----------



## sassygee

sydgirl said:


> thank you periogirl28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart lies with menthe!! Bamboo is very vibrant, but menthe is definitely the green I need in my life... Alas i might have to take the reseller route for my menthe b...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What leather?? Would love it in clemence!!


 
*Chevre and maybe togo/clemence, it has been awhile since I was in the store (late September) and I forgot but it was definitely on the list along with Ciel, turquoise, B Sapphire, B Abysse, Bleu de Galice, and some others.  Lagoon was not listed but there were a lot of other blues.  I like you, love the blues and was happy that both turquoise and Bleu Paon was offered.  When comparing the leather swatches beside each other the turquoise appeared much more blue than the Paon in the Chevre, Epsom, and togo/clemence fabrications.  HTH*


----------



## honhon

mistake, delete


----------



## honhon

sydgirl said:


> thank you periogirl28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart lies with menthe!! Bamboo is very vibrant, but menthe is definitely the green I need in my life... Alas i might have to take the reseller route for my menthe b...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What leather?? Would love it in clemence!!


you are right.  although malachite and bamboo is a beautiful green, my heart is still drawn to menthe.


----------



## duna

I'm still totally clueless about Anemone: the swatches here look like dark Magenta and the ones I saw at my store are Cyclamen......


----------



## Lucynancy

RT in chevre!! yippee


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## forever132

sydgirl said:


> Is it safe to say rose confetti has no orange undertones??
> Only available in epsom?




To me, I definitely think there is orange tone in it!


----------



## forever132

duna said:


> I'm still totally clueless about Anemone: the swatches here look like dark Magenta and the ones I saw at my store are Cyclamen......




Anemone I saw, to me, was like two tone brighter than UV in Togo/TC! While swift leather, it remind me of violet in tadakt and a more purple tosca! To me, it does not look like cyclamen unfortunately! Coz I love cyclamen! But I do think anemone is a nice color!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> .
> View attachment 2430886
> 
> View attachment 2430887



Just flippin thru the thread and this caught my eye... Is Rose Tyriene avail for the upcoming SO in chèvre??? My SA just offered me a SO for next time and I'm not sure if this means it's offered ??? He said he didn't know the colors offered yet. Confused. Pls help.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just flippin thru the thread and this caught my eye... Is Rose Tyriene avail for the upcoming SO in chèvre??? My SA just offered me a SO for next time and I'm not sure if this means it's offered ??? He said he didn't know the colors offered yet. Confused. Pls help.



I can't help here regarding RT in chèvre, but just submitted an SO for an RC exterior and a bleu indigo interior in a B30 chèvre. I would try RT, if I were you


----------



## starstarz

sassygee said:


> *It was also offered in October* *in the US. HTH*


 
OMG! I want a Bleu Paon B badly! Hope that it's still on the coming SO list! Maybe it's wrong for me to pick Anemone as the SO


----------



## BHmommy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just flippin thru the thread and this caught my eye... Is Rose Tyriene avail for the upcoming SO in chèvre??? My SA just offered me a SO for next time and I'm not sure if this means it's offered ??? He said he didn't know the colors offered yet. Confused. Pls help.



when are you actually placing the SO?  i just submitted my SO this past weekend and i recall only seeing RT in epsom, no chevre.  but if you are placing an SO 6 months from now, the list of available colors/leathers might be completely different.  HTH!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BHmommy said:


> when are you actually placing the SO?  i just submitted my SO this past weekend and i recall only seeing RT in epsom, no chevre.  but if you are placing an SO 6 months from now, the list of available colors/leathers might be completely different.  HTH!!



MY SA was pretty cryptic about the process and kinda confused me. But he did  state that I can place my order in January, during the next SO period for his store... He said he would tell me when his store had the swatches available. I was confused bc they had swatches for the colors I'm seeing now ie Rose Confetti, Anemone. But he told me he had executed SOs for the alotted amount of clients he was able to do SOs for back in October so I had to wait a few months before I can place mine. Sound plausable?


----------



## BHmommy

Israeli_Flava said:


> MY SA was pretty cryptic about the process and kinda confused me. But he did  state that I can place my order in January, during the next SO period for his store... He said he would tell me when his store had the swatches available. I was confused bc they had swatches for the colors I'm seeing now ie Rose Confetti, Anemone. But he told me he had executed SOs for the alotted amount of clients he was able to do SOs for back in October so I had to wait a few months before I can place mine. Sound plausable?




yes, this whole SO process is incredibly cryptic/confusing and every region seems to be different, whether it's timing, color/leather availability, etc.  

i am guessing that my SO was placed at the tail-end of this last SO window, meaning my store (beverly hills) probably started accepting SOs from super-duper VIPs in oct. and now they are letting the "little guys" (like me) place an SO to fill up whatever SO allotments they had left?   i've placed a few SOs in the past and it has always been in 6-month cycles between each one.

so maybe the next window opens in jan. like your SA said, and that will mean a whole different list of colors/leathers so it will just be wait-and-see.  congrats on being offered an SO!  is this your first?  RT is TDF!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BHmommy said:


> yes, this whole SO process is incredibly cryptic/confusing and every region seems to be different, whether it's timing, color/leather availability, etc.
> 
> i am guessing that my SO was placed at the tail-end of this last SO window, meaning my store (beverly hills) probably started accepting SOs from super-duper VIPs in oct. and now they are letting the "little guys" (like me) place an SO to fill up whatever SO allotments they had left?   i've placed a few SOs in the past and it has always been in 6-month cycles between each one.
> 
> so maybe the next window opens in jan. like your SA said, and that will mean a whole different list of colors/leathers so it will just be wait-and-see.  congrats on being offered an SO!  is this your first?  RT is TDF!



Thanks for the insight! Yes, my first SO so I want to make it really count in case I never get offered another. My mind is set on chèvre 30 so that will narrow things down as far as color options. I'm pretty sure I will opt for black ghw with a pop interior bc that is a forever bag for me. I'm torn a bit bc H colors are so amazing but I think only a color in the RT or lagon family would sway that decision. I love that he offered this to me bc he told me he is only allowed to offer SO to 2 clients per offering. Not sure if he was being truthful but I'm flattered nonetheless &#55357;&#56842;. What did you select?!!!!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> MY SA was pretty cryptic about the process and kinda confused me. But he did  state that I can place my order in January, during the next SO period for his store... He said he would tell me when his store had the swatches available. I was confused bc they had swatches for the colors I'm seeing now ie Rose Confetti, Anemone. But he told me he had executed SOs for the alotted amount of clients he was able to do SOs for back in October so I had to wait a few months before I can place mine. Sound plausable?


 
*Yes, IF, because we have the same SA.  Asit was explained to me for the Tyson store, SAs were given a certain allotment of Sos.  Your SA was approved to have three in October.  I was offered to do an So this fall and last spring, but opted out in the spring to wait until they had the colors that I wanted.  This fall, they had the color selection **that I was interested in so myself, along with 2 other customers* *selections, were submitted around the third week in October. *

* As the manager explained to me while my SA was present, when it is time for SO and/or RAC orders (sorry not able to clarify..... as he kept using the terms interchangeably), they have to wait for this computer print out that states the colors/leather specifications that they will make available for the upcoming special order.  If it does not appear on the list it will not be available for the particular period.  Prior to calling you,they have to wait for the leather samples and/or some type of approval from the Manager/Corporate to begin having selected customers make their selections.*

*On the small copied sheet presented (please excuse me as I now rely on reading glasses haha), you may see certain colors/leather fabrications offered for exterior, cloque etc... and other colors offered for the interior (i.e., chevre) that may not be offered for the exterior. I completed my order on the same day that another customer completed her order on September 27 after returning from holiday.  After I competed my SO I was told that he had the last customer coming in on Saturday to finalize her order.  HTH as I am may not be using the right terms of Hermes language/terms.*

*And sorry no lagoon was offered.*


----------



## BHmommy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks for the insight! Yes, my first SO so I want to make it really count in case I never get offered another. My mind is set on chèvre 30 so that will narrow things down as far as color options. I'm pretty sure I will opt for black ghw with a pop interior bc that is a forever bag for me. I'm torn a bit bc H colors are so amazing but I think only a color in the RT or lagon family would sway that decision. I love that he offered this to me bc he told me he is only allowed to offer SO to 2 clients per offering. Not sure if he was being truthful but I'm flattered nonetheless &#65533;&#65533;. What did you select?!!!!



i know what you mean about deciding between a "forever"/neutral color vs. an amazing H "pop" color.  this time i chose a 35 birkin, etain outside with bleu paon interior.  i already have a few other pop color bags so figured i should go with something more neutral/classic this time.  

i didn't see lagoon on the list this time, but lots in the same color family were available - turquoise, blue azteque, bleu paon and of course the current colors bleu izmir and bleu de galice.  i was really tempted to SO blue azteque or bleu paon as an exterior, but my practical side kept telling me to go with a more neutral color to balance out my H collection - so i decided on bleu paon for the interior instead.  

maybe lagoon and RT chevre may be available by the time you place your SO - keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> *Yes, IF, because we have the same SA.  Asit was explained to me for the Tyson store, SAs were given a certain allotment of Sos.  Your SA was approved to have three in October.  I was offered to do an So this fall and last spring, but opted out in the spring to wait until they had the colors that I wanted.  This fall, they had the color selection **that I was interested in so myself, along with 2 other customers* *selections, were submitted around the third week in October. *
> 
> * As the manager explained to me while my SA was present, when it is time for SO and/or RAC orders (sorry not able to clarify..... as he kept using the terms interchangeably), they have to wait for this computer print out that states the colors/leather specifications that they will make available for the upcoming special order.  If it does not appear on the list it will not be available for the particular period.  Prior to calling you,they have to wait for the leather samples and/or some type of approval from the Manager/Corporate to begin having selected customers make their selections.*
> 
> *On the small copied sheet presented (please excuse me as I now rely on reading glasses haha), you may see certain colors/leather fabrications offered for exterior, cloque etc... and other colors offered for the interior (i.e., chevre) that may not be offered for the exterior. I completed my order on the same day that another customer completed her order on September 27 after returning from holiday.  After I competed my SO I was told that he had the last customer coming in on Saturday to finalize her order.  HTH as I am may not be using the right terms of Hermes language/terms.*
> 
> *And sorry no lagoon was offered.*



Oh my goodness, thanks for replying Sassy! I'm so happy to hear that he was being truthful and can't wait to place a SO. If you don't mind sharing, what did you select??? I understand if u want to keep it a surprise though 

You're a blue expert... isn't Bleu Paon close to Lagon?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BHmommy said:


> i know what you mean about deciding between a "forever"/neutral color vs. an amazing H "pop" color.  this time i chose a 35 birkin, etain outside with bleu paon interior.  i already have a few other pop color bags so figured i should go with something more neutral/classic this time.
> 
> i didn't see lagoon on the list this time, but lots in the same color family were available - turquoise, blue azteque, bleu paon and of course the current colors bleu izmir and bleu de galice.  i was really tempted to SO blue azteque or bleu paon as an exterior, but my practical side kept telling me to go with a more neutral color to balance out my H collection - so i decided on bleu paon for the interior instead.
> 
> maybe lagoon and RT chevre may be available by the time you place your SO - keeping my fingers crossed for you!



Oh that will be gorgeous!!!! Which HW did u pick?
I'm also wondering if black chevre is offered consistently every SO period??? Do u know?


----------



## BHmommy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh that will be gorgeous!!!! Which HW did u pick?
> I'm also wondering if black chevre is offered consistently every SO period??? Do u know?



sorry, i don't know if black chevre is offered every SO since i wasn't focused on that color.  hopefully someone else can chime in!


----------



## designerdiva40

Does anyone know if SO are available in the UK, I've been told by my SA that there not offered any more but I'm not sure if this is just my store but I have asked in a couple of other stores & was told the same thing.....No SO


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my goodness, thanks for replying Sassy! I'm so happy to hear that he was being truthful and can't wait to place a SO. If you don't mind sharing, what did you select??? I understand if u want to keep it a surprise though
> 
> You're a blue expert... isn't Bleu Paon close to Lagon?


 
*No, Bleu Paon has more green hues and is much darker than Lagon.  Lagon to me is a mixture of light/skyblue with light mint green properties.  My personal preference is Logon, Blue Paon, Turquoise, and then Blue Azteque.*

*Here are my blues for comparisons.HTH*

*Here are a few pictures that I previously posted of Bleu Paon*

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a...-small-leather-goods-737389.html#post21287368

*Here is a pic of Turquoise*

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-112.html#post25709062

*Here is a pic of Bleu Paon Azap and Lagon Bearn wallets*






*Lagon Bearn wallet*





*Another comparison  Mykonnos, Bleu Paon and Lagon wallets*





*My SO is 30B Rouge Garrance Togo with Bleu Paon Chevre interior and GHW.  Since I love red and blue I had to wait for RG and BP to be offered.  To me, Red is a classic color!  RG is not to bright for me and my fave Hermes red,  I wished chevre was offered for the exterior..they only offered RC (which was a little too bright for my taste since I have several bright red Chanel bags).  *


----------



## BHmommy

sassygee said:


> *No, Bleu Paon has more green hues and is much darker than Lagon.  Lagon to me is a mixture of light/skyblue with light mint green properties.  My personal preference is Logon, Blue Paon, Turquoise, and then Blue Azteque.*
> 
> *Here are my blues for comparisons.HTH*
> 
> *Here are a few pictures that I previously posted of Bleu Paon*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a...-small-leather-goods-737389.html#post21287368
> 
> *Here is a pic of Turquoise*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-112.html#post25709062
> 
> *Here is a pic of Bleu Paon Azap and Lagon Bearn wallets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lagon Bearn wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another comparison  Mykonnos, Bleu Paon and Lagon wallets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My SO is 30B Rouge Garrance Togo with Bleu Paon Chevre interior and GHW.  Since I love red and blue I had to wait for RG and BP to be offered.  To me, Red is a classic color!  RG is not to bright for me and my fave Hermes red,  I wished chevre was offered for the exterior..they only offered RC (which was a little too bright for my taste since I have several bright red Chanel bags).  *



sassygee, thank you for posting pics of your lovely blues!  seeing the picture of bleu paon made me glad i picked it for my interior as well!  i was really debating between turquoise, bleu paon, and bleu azteque for the interior of my  SO.  

what a lovely choice you made to pick RG for the exterior - i was really tempted by that gorgeous red as well!  but in the end i decided on etain with GHW for the outside.


----------



## sassygee

BHmommy said:


> sassygee, thank you for posting pics of your lovely blues!  seeing the picture of bleu paon made me glad i picked it for my interior as well!  i was really debating between turquoise, bleu paon, and bleu azteque for the interior of my  SO.
> 
> what a lovely choice you made to pick RG for the exterior - i was really tempted by that gorgeous red as well!  but in the end i decided on etain with GHW for the outside.


 
*I think we will be cousins sort of.  When selecting interior the SA pulled out all of the SLGs in chevre for comparison, along with my some of my own. I was deciding between BA and Turquoise and then I swinted on the small print(withmy glasses on) and asked is that BP I see?  My SA laughed and said "yes".  I compared all three SLGs in Chevre and then selected BP.  Like you I wanted something that I know I would actually use and I can never go wrong with navy blue, red, or turquoise. Hopefully, we will have a happy spring!!!!*


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm also wondering if black chevre is offered consistently every SO period???







Israeli_Flava said:


> My mind is set on chÃ¨vre 30 so that will narrow things down as far as color options. I'm pretty sure I will opt for black ghw with a pop interior bc that is a forever bag for me.




This is the exact combination/specifications that I just ordered! However, I don't know if black chevre is always available each time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> This is the exact combination/specifications that I just ordered! However, I don't know if black chevre is always available each time.



Awww congrats dear! What interior color did you select???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> *No, Bleu Paon has more green hues and is much darker than Lagon.  Lagon to me is a mixture of light/skyblue with light mint green properties.  My personal preference is Logon, Blue Paon, Turquoise, and then Blue Azteque.*
> 
> *Here are my blues for comparisons.HTH*
> 
> *Here are a few pictures that I previously posted of Bleu Paon*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a...-small-leather-goods-737389.html#post21287368
> 
> *Here is a pic of Turquoise*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-112.html#post25709062
> 
> *Here is a pic of Bleu Paon Azap and Lagon Bearn wallets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lagon Bearn wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another comparison  Mykonnos, Bleu Paon and Lagon wallets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My SO is 30B Rouge Garrance Togo with Bleu Paon Chevre interior and GHW.  Since I love red and blue I had to wait for RG and BP to be offered.  To me, Red is a classic color!  RG is not to bright for me and my fave Hermes red,  I wished chevre was offered for the exterior..they only offered RC (which was a little too bright for my taste since I have several bright red Chanel bags).  *



Wowzers! All of these pics are making my head spin with 
I must say that I wasn't too big of a fan of blue before Hermes, but now I'm fiending for a Lagon Birkin. Such strange things happen on our way down the orange slope! 

Thank you so much for clearing things up for me! You know our SA can be quite caffeinated and hard to pin down for longer than 2.2 seconds so I got as much info out of him as possible before he started down another topic of conversation.  I think your selection is timeless and going to be amazing! Now I can't wait to see how long it takes to arrive. I bet it won't be long at all! xoxox

...and RC chevre simply makes me  I would have had a hard time passing on that. Gosh. It will be interesting to see what happens....


----------



## doves75

sassygee said:


> *No, Bleu Paon has more green hues and is much darker than Lagon.  Lagon to me is a mixture of light/skyblue with light mint green properties.  My personal preference is Logon, Blue Paon, Turquoise, and then Blue Azteque.*
> 
> *Here are my blues for comparisons.HTH*
> 
> *Here are a few pictures that I previously posted of Bleu Paon*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a...-small-leather-goods-737389.html#post21287368
> 
> *Here is a pic of Turquoise*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-112.html#post25709062
> 
> *Here is a pic of Bleu Paon Azap and Lagon Bearn wallets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lagon Bearn wallet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another comparison  Mykonnos, Bleu Paon and Lagon wallets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My SO is 30B Rouge Garrance Togo with Bleu Paon Chevre interior and GHW.  Since I love red and blue I had to wait for RG and BP to be offered.  To me, Red is a classic color!  RG is not to bright for me and my fave Hermes red,  I wished chevre was offered for the exterior..they only offered RC (which was a little too bright for my taste since I have several bright red Chanel bags).  *




What a gorgeous blue selections you have sassygee )  this the 1st time I see Mykonos lizard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopiko

For reference, here is a pic of my chèvre paon kelly.I am biased but I think it is a beautiful color in chèvre.  Also attaching a pic of paon in epsom for reference.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> For reference, here is a pic of my chèvre paon kelly.I am biased but I think it is a beautiful color in chèvre.  Also attaching a pic of paon in epsom for reference.



Omgeeeee H!!! That is gorgeous!!!!!! That Kelly is smashing and the wallet is lighter but equally as drool-worthy!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowzers! All of these pics are making my head spin with
> I must say that I wasn't too big of a fan of blue before Hermes, but now I'm fiending for a Lagon Birkin. Such strange things happen on our way down the orange slope!
> 
> Thank you so much for clearing things up for me! You know our SA can be quite caffeinated and hard to pin down for longer than 2.2 seconds so I got as much info out of him as possible before he started down another topic of conversation.  I think your selection is timeless and going to be amazing! Now I can't wait to see how long it takes to arrive. I bet it won't be long at all! xoxox
> 
> ...and RC chevre simply makes me  I would have had a hard time passing on that. Gosh. It will be interesting to see what happens....



Lagoon is my UHG!! Been searching for years for it and hoping Hermes brings it back!! But also love bleu pain too... 

Maybe lagoon will come back soon


----------



## sassygee

Last year I went to our boutique and to speak with our SA and ask him to go through every drawer for Lagoon SLG's, he looked through many of them but..... Jordan (who is no longer there) went through every door even in the back and downstairs found these for me!!!!


----------



## sassygee

hopiko said:


> For reference, here is a pic of my chèvre paon kelly.I am biased but I think it is a beautiful color in chèvre.  Also attaching a pic of paon in epsom for reference.


 
*Hopiko,*

*Wowww!!!  Very nice Kelly and Kelly Longue wallet. What  a nice blue peacock Kelly family you have there.  I am sure you enjoy them for many years to come.  Do you find the color versatile to wear with a lot of your wardrobe.  Do you use it with more neutral colors such as winter white, white, taupe, beige, black or perhaps grey????*


----------



## Notorious Pink

BHmommy said:


> sorry, i don't know if black chevre is offered every SO since i wasn't focused on that color.  hopefully someone else can chime in!




Unfortunately, it is not offered every time...I know from firsthand experience.


----------



## starstarz

black chevre is available for SO at the time i ordered (2.5 months ago), coz i've picked as well


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omgeeeee H!!! That is gorgeous!!!!!! That Kelly is smashing and the wallet is lighter but equally as drool-worthy!!!!



IF, so excited for you to get a SO!  I can't say what colors will be offered but I think you should go for a gorgeous bright color; some of the new offerings in this thread are spectacular and some of the existing colors are even better!  Together=H heaven

I love paon and my iris b has a RT chèvre interior...that color in Chèvre would make a stunning 30!    Hmmmm

Anemone sounds gorgeous too!  Have fun and let us know what you think when you get a peek at the colors!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hopiko

sassygee said:


> View attachment 2433391
> 
> View attachment 2433392
> 
> 
> Last year I went to our boutique and to speak with our SA and ask him to go through every drawer for Lagoon SLG's, he looked through many of them but..... Jordan (who is no longer there) went through every door even in the back and downstairs found these for me!!!!



OMG! Sassy, you have such gorgeous blues!  Love them all!  

I wear BP with dark neutrals in winter, and white/off white in summer.  It is a surprisingly versatile color...it is a 28cm and I think that helps!


----------



## starstarz

hopiko said:


> For reference, here is a pic of my chèvre paon kelly.I am biased but I think it is a beautiful color in chèvre.  Also attaching a pic of paon in epsom for reference.


 
I plan to place Bleu Paon for SO next time, do you think the color in chevre or epsom is more close to Lagon? thx dear


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Unfortunately, it is not offered every time...I know from firsthand experience.



Well I hope it's offered next SO. But if it is not, then I am sure there will be something beautiful so either way, I'm thrilled to join the club someday soon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> View attachment 2433391
> 
> View attachment 2433392
> 
> 
> Last year I went to our boutique and to speak with our SA and ask him to go through every drawer for Lagoon SLG's, he looked through many of them but..... Jordan (who is no longer there) went through every door even in the back and downstairs found these for me!!!!



OH WOWOWOWOWOWWOWOW! These are TDF SLGs!!! I love every single piece!!!
Yes, Jordan was theeeee best. So sad she left  I still miss her.... and Laurel.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> Lagoon is my UHG!! Been searching for years for it and hoping Hermes brings it back!! But also love bleu pain too...
> 
> Maybe lagoon will come back soon



Well if Lagon being re-released in the UK in the form of a clic H is any sign that the color may be re-released in leather soon...then we have a GREAT chance because IT'S BACK ON UK H.COM NOW hunny!!!!!

http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/enamel...gurable-product-700001fp-46956.html?nuance=34


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well if Lagon being re-released in the UK in the form of a clic H is any sign that the color may be re-released in leather soon...then we have a GREAT chance because IT'S BACK ON UK H.COM NOW hunny!!!!!



I'm going to check now ~ thanks, *IF*!


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well if Lagon being re-released in the UK in the form of a clic H is any sign that the color may be re-released in leather soon...then we have a GREAT chance because IT'S BACK ON UK H.COM NOW hunny!!!!!
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/enamel...gurable-product-700001fp-46956.html?nuance=34



I saw a lagoon bebop in EU last week!!!


----------



## sassygee

hopiko said:


> OMG! Sassy, you have such gorgeous blues!  Love them all!
> 
> I wear BP with dark neutrals in winter, and white/off white in summer.  It is a surprisingly versatile color...it is a 28cm and I think that helps!


 
Thanks, good to know.  I bet it looks fantastic!!!!!


----------



## sassygee

*Here are a few of my Bleu Paon SLG's,  I went to Tyson and NM and they was able to find the Azap wallet, calvi (not shown) and the Karo PM.*

*












IF, a little of subject, Laurel is the new manager at David Yurman Jewelers at Tyson's Galleria.  She is doing fine and welcoming the change after 14 years with Hermes.  You should stop by and say "hi".
 

*


----------



## GenieBottle26

OMG if Lagoon is being release again I WILL DIE!  I absolutely LOVE this color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purselover888 said:


> I saw a lagoon bebop in EU last week!!!



Was it Q stamp?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> *Here are a few of my Bleu Paon SLG's,  I went to Tyson and NM and they was able to find the Azap wallet, calvi (not shown) and the Karo PM.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF, a little of subject, Laurel is the new manager at David Yurman Jewelers at Tyson's Galleria.  She is doing fine and welcoming the change after 14 years with Hermes.  You should stop by and say "hi".
> 
> 
> *



Laurel and I have actually become friends. She's at Cartier now   I want her back at H. We used to have a ball... I hope I run into you there one day


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> Was it Q stamp?



Should have checked!  I was a bit distracted from some other thing going on...

I will try to call the store overseas tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purselover888 said:


> Should have checked!  I was a bit distracted from some other thing going on...
> 
> I will try to call the store overseas tomorrow and let you know!



OMG! That would be amazing!!!! You rock hunny!!!!


----------



## purselover888

purselover888 said:


> Should have checked!  I was a bit distracted from some other thing going on...
> 
> I will try to call the store overseas tomorrow and let you know!



Oh wait, I just remembered that a credible source told me they found some "leftover" leather somewhere this year, and there were at least 2 or 3 Q stamp lagoon birkins sold this year (I think Lisa Hochstein's, also one by Priveporter and maybe by Mimiaction)...But I don't think this necessarily means they are going to "reissue" the color, though...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## poptarts

Here's a pic of my Anemone (in Chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color


----------



## designerdiva40

poptarts said:


> Here's a pic of my Anemone (in Chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color



OMG  I saw the 3 leather samples again today & every time I see this colour I love it more & more


----------



## Israeli_Flava

poptarts said:


> Here's a pic of my Anemone (in Chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color



GORGEOUS! Thx for the pic!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Laurel and I have actually become friends. She's at Cartier now   I want her back at H. We used to have a ball... I hope I run into you there one day


 
*I wish you luck with finding the colors and leathers you want.  I would love to see Lagon re-appear but, went into panic mode and bought all the old SLG's they could find.*

*Side note, not leather related.  OMGGGGG!!!!!  I didn't know Laurel changed jobs.  I think I went by the jewelers in late August. I guess everybody needs to do what is healthy and safe for them.  I always wish her well. I always liked Laurel and she was very friendly. I always called her Miss Houston since she came form Texas almost 3/4 years ago.  I hop she finds happiness at Cartier...every girl loves diamonds.*


----------



## sassygee

poptarts said:


> Here's a pic of my Anemone (in Chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color


 
*Very nice color.  It looks very rich and regal in the chevre!!!!!*


----------



## hananiki

purselover888 said:


> Oh wait, I just remembered that a credible source told me they found some "leftover" leather somewhere this year, and there were at least 2 or 3 Q stamp lagoon birkins sold this year (I think Lisa Hochstein's, also one by Priveporter and maybe by Mimiaction)...But I don't think this necessarily means they are going to "reissue" the color, though...



I actually saw a very large lagon agenda/ notebook cover Q stamped, tadelakt leather in Tokyo Ginza last month. There were also quite a few other smallish lagoon agendas in tadelakt available as well. I was pretty excited and asked my SA if this meant that lagoon is coming back. She said she hadnt heard about it. I have only seen lagoon in swift and togo. Did anyone recall it coming out in tadelakt the first time round? Pretty interesting development I must say!


----------



## purselover888

hananiki said:


> I actually saw a very large lagon agenda/ notebook cover Q stamped, tadelakt leather in Tokyo Ginza last month. There were also quite a few other smallish lagoon agendas in tadelakt available as well. I was pretty excited and asked my SA if this meant that lagoon is coming back. She said she hadnt heard about it. I have only seen lagoon in swift and togo. Did anyone recall it coming out in tadelakt the first time round? Pretty interesting development I must say!



I don't know about tadelakt, but I saw in Lagoon swift as well.  To be honest I wished I heard this rumor before I saw the Q bags for sale because I would have gladly paid the handsome prices being asked for the lagoon, but I was highly suspicious of Q stamped Lagoons.  But now this year we have also seen a few Q stamp Soleil birkins too...so I kind of believe the "leftover leather" story now...


----------



## hananiki

purselover888 said:


> I don't know about tadelakt, but I saw in Lagoon swift as well.  To be honest I wished I heard this rumor before I saw the Q bags for sale because I would have gladly paid the handsome prices being asked for the lagoon, but I was highly suspicious of Q stamped Lagoons.  But now this year we have also seen a few Q stamp Soleil birkins too...so I kind of believe the "leftover leather" story now...



Let's keep our fingers crossed on lagoon maybe making a comeback. Will ask my other SA who has been around for a longer time. Will update! The left over leather story does sound v plausible!


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> Oh wait, I just remembered that a credible source told me they found some "leftover" leather somewhere this year, and there were at least 2 or 3 Q stamp lagoon birkins sold this year (I think Lisa Hochstein's, also one by Priveporter and maybe by Mimiaction)...But I don't think this necessarily means they are going to "reissue" the color, though...



Priveporter bought the lagoon b from mimiaction... Chances are if Lisa's is a 40b, then she bought that one from priveporter ( they're friends  )


----------



## purselover888

sydgirl said:


> Priveporter bought the lagoon b from mimiaction... Chances are if Lisa's is a 40b, then she bought that one from priveporter ( they're friends  )



I'm pretty sure Lisa's was a 35b- it looked big but she is tiny.  That's interesting PP and Mimi's were the same one!

p.s.:  Yes I see their pics together on IG....Supposedly in the episode Lea got it for Lisa from Hermes store...:okay:


----------



## sydgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well if Lagon being re-released in the UK in the form of a clic H is any sign that the color may be re-released in leather soon...then we have a GREAT chance because IT'S BACK ON UK H.COM NOW hunny!!!!!
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/enamel...gurable-product-700001fp-46956.html?nuance=34



Woop woop!! Fingers crossed for a lagoon comeback!!


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> I'm pretty sure Lisa's was a 35b- it looked big but she is tiny.  That's interesting PP and Mimi's were the same one!
> 
> p.s.:  Yes I see their pics together on IG....Supposedly in the episode Lea got it for Lisa from Hermes store...:okay:



You can see the transaction in both their eBay feedbacks... Wonder how much Mimi sold it to PP for and how much PP resold it for...?! 

I didn't even see it on eBay, she must've snapped it up super quick! 

Here's hoping to lagoon returning!!  
Otherwise bleu paon is a close second.. lol


----------



## mp4

poptarts said:


> Here's a pic of my Anemone (in Chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color



Wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## starstarz

GenieBottle26 said:


> OMG if Lagoon is being release again I WILL DIE!  I absolutely LOVE this color!


 
me too! been wishing it comes back everyday! hahaaa


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

poptarts said:


> here's a pic of my anemone (in chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color



this. Is. Gorgeous.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## calicocat

poptarts said:


> Here's a pic of my Anemone (in Chevre) for reference. It's taken indoors under normal sunlight. It photographs lighter sometimes but this is the true color


DDG (Drop Dead Gorgeous)  - thank you poptarts for sharing!


----------



## sassygee

hananiki said:


> I actually saw a very large lagon agenda/ notebook cover Q stamped, tadelakt leather in Tokyo Ginza last month. There were also quite a few other smallish lagoon agendas in tadelakt available as well. I was pretty excited and asked my SA if this meant that lagoon is coming back. She said she hadnt heard about it. I have only seen lagoon in swift and togo. Did anyone recall it coming out in tadelakt the first time round? Pretty interesting development I must say!




Yes, I have this leather I bought it in the small bearn wallet.










It looks quite similar to swift leather


----------



## lillyn79

Colvert. It's blueish/greenish


----------



## ms piggy

Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.


----------



## hananiki

sassygee said:


> Yes, I have this leather I bought it in the small bearn wallet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434913
> 
> 
> It looks quite similar to swift leather



Thank you sassygee for the confirmation! I think purselovers' hypothesis on the finding of extra lagon leather is probably the reason behind the appearance of lagon leather products recently. Looks like it is really rested for now.......


----------



## duna

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.



WOW, ms piggy this is* exactly* what I needed at last I can compare Tosca with Anemone!!!


----------



## ghoztz

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.


The more Im looking at the pic, the more Im in love with Anemone.    Thanks for the comparison pic!!!


----------



## sassygee

hananiki said:


> Thank you sassygee for the confirmation! I think purselovers' hypothesis on the finding of extra lagon leather is probably the reason behind the appearance of lagon leather products recently. Looks like it is really rested for now.......


 
*FYI, I purchased these SLG's in May/June of 2012.  They items found were old inventory that was in the backroom or just never sold.  I was told that Lagon was not available anymore...but a girl can wish. Everything old is new again..it might comeback. HTH.*


----------



## designerdiva40

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.



This pic has made my mind up..... I need that Birkin in Anemone


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

designerdiva40 said:


> This pic has made my mind up..... I need that Birkin in Anemone



A Birkin in Anemone sounds awesome and totally beautiful. Go for it, *DD*!


----------



## doves75

designerdiva40 said:


> This pic has made my mind up..... I need that Birkin in Anemone







VigeeLeBrun said:


> A Birkin in Anemone sounds awesome and totally beautiful. Go for it, *DD*!




I agree with VigeeLeBrun and congrats designerdiva40....we will be half twin )


----------



## pierina2

hananiki said:


> I actually saw a very large lagon agenda/ notebook cover Q stamped, tadelakt leather in Tokyo Ginza last month. There were also quite a few other smallish lagoon agendas in tadelakt available as well. I was pretty excited and asked my SA if this meant that lagoon is coming back. She said she hadnt heard about it. I have only seen lagoon in swift and togo. Did anyone recall it coming out in tadelakt the first time round? Pretty interesting development I must say!



The lagon tadelakt Jige in my avatar was on H.com for sale in March, 2011 but is stamped L for 2008.  My lagon swift Lindy is a K, while the Karo and Zip Zap in lagon swift are L. Both lagon togo Ulysses are L.   I have a Dogon Combined in lagon swift and that's an M.  Go figure!  The color is brightest in togo, softer and more transparent in tadelakt and a tiny bit greener in swift.  It would be wonderful to see it released again!


----------



## starstarz

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.


 
oh WOW!!!! thx so much for the pic! all these 3 colors go so well with each other, hoping that Parme would be back for the SO.


----------



## carlinha

pierina2 said:


> The lagon tadelakt Jige in my avatar was on H.com for sale in March, 2011 but is stamped L for 2008.  My lagon swift Lindy is a K, while the Karo and Zip Zap in lagon swift are L. Both lagon togo Ulysses are L.   I have a Dogon Combined in lagon swift and that's an M.  Go figure!  The color is brightest in togo, softer and more transparent in tadelakt and a tiny bit greener in swift.  It would be wonderful to see it released again!



you are the QUEEN of lagon *pierina*, and what i wouldn't do for your lagon lindy and jige!!!


----------



## hananiki

pierina2 said:


> The lagon tadelakt Jige in my avatar was on H.com for sale in March, 2011 but is stamped L for 2008.  My lagon swift Lindy is a K, while the Karo and Zip Zap in lagon swift are L. Both lagon togo Ulysses are L.   I have a Dogon Combined in lagon swift and that's an M.  Go figure!  The color is brightest in togo, softer and more transparent in tadelakt and a tiny bit greener in swift.  It would be wonderful to see it released again!



Oooh pierina2, this picture you posted is so so beautiful! My heart skipped a beat! U are truly the lagon Queen! 

On a separate note, I just picked this petit h lagon piece at Serves in Paris this week. There are still lagon pieces out there girls! Even though the colour (confirmed by the FSH leather SA) is rested and won't be offered in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

hananiki said:


> Oooh pierina2, this picture you posted is so so beautiful! My heart skipped a beat! U are truly the lagon Queen!
> 
> On a separate note, I just picked this petit h lagon piece at Serves in Paris this week. There are still lagon pieces out there girls! Even though the colour (confirmed by the FSH leather SA) is rested and won't be offered in the foreseeable future.




Cute bag hananiki!! &#128077; Was it made from canvas?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> The lagon tadelakt Jige in my avatar was on H.com for sale in March, 2011 but is stamped L for 2008.  My lagon swift Lindy is a K, while the Karo and Zip Zap in lagon swift are L. Both lagon togo Ulysses are L.   I have a Dogon Combined in lagon swift and that's an M.  Go figure!  The color is brightest in togo, softer and more transparent in tadelakt and a tiny bit greener in swift.  It would be wonderful to see it released again!



*pierina*, I have always admired your collection!


----------



## glamourbag

pierina2 said:


> The lagon tadelakt Jige in my avatar was on H.com for sale in March, 2011 but is stamped L for 2008.  My lagon swift Lindy is a K, while the Karo and Zip Zap in lagon swift are L. Both lagon togo Ulysses are L.   I have a Dogon Combined in lagon swift and that's an M.  Go figure!  The color is brightest in togo, softer and more transparent in tadelakt and a tiny bit greener in swift.  It would be wonderful to see it released again!


All hail to the Lagon queen. :worthy:It is my very favourite shade in green/blue spectrum!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

doves75 said:


> I agree with VigeeLeBrun and congrats designerdiva40....we will be half twin )



Ooooh what are you getting ??  isn't it a stunning colour even though the one I've been offered isn't in the leather I'd choose but I don't think I can live without that colour in my life


----------



## designerdiva40

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A Birkin in Anemone sounds awesome and totally beautiful. Go for it, *DD*!



I can't wait to see a whole bag in this colour, I just hope I'm not waiting too long


----------



## calicocat

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.


 
mspiggy  - chevre delight! Thank you so much for the reference, Anemone is gorgeous in chèvre.


----------



## hananiki

doves75 said:


> Cute bag hananiki!! &#128077; Was it made from canvas?



Thank you doves! It actually is made of grey felt and the cut away leather portions of what was a b25 swift lagon birkin!


----------



## arlv8500

Saw a single credit card holder in bamboo Epsom today. The colour was actually quite green, not like menthe at all.  a little disappointing for me.


----------



## doves75

designerdiva40 said:


> Ooooh what are you getting ??  isn't it a stunning colour even though the one I've been offered isn't in the leather I'd choose but I don't think I can live without that colour in my life




Some part of my SO is gng to be anemone. &#128522;


----------



## doves75

hananiki said:


> Thank you doves! It actually is made of grey felt and the cut away leather portions of what was a b25 swift lagon birkin!




Thanks hananiki...cute bag...only H can sell their cut away stuff...I think they try to have a zero footprint &#128513;


----------



## Miss Al

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.


 
Anemone is such a nice color. I'm thinking of getting an SLG in anemone next year... hopefully there will be more items in anemone next year.


----------



## starstarz

hananiki said:


> Oooh pierina2, this picture you posted is so so beautiful! My heart skipped a beat! U are truly the lagon Queen!
> 
> On a separate note, I just picked this petit h lagon piece at Serves in Paris this week. There are still lagon pieces out there girls! Even though the colour (confirmed by the FSH leather SA) is rested and won't be offered in the foreseeable future.


 
OHHHHHH, so sad that Lagon is not coming back


----------



## designerdiva40

doves75 said:


> Some part of my SO is gng to be anemone. &#128522;



Can't wait to see what part  please post pics when your new beauty arrives.


----------



## chihuahua127

ms piggy said:


> Parme chèvre, Tosca epsom, Anemone chèvre.




Wow! Thanks so much for posting this! My SA was right in saying he thinks I will love anemone



doves75 said:


> Some part of my SO is gng to be anemone. &#128522;




Oh, pls do post pic when you get your SO! Looking forward to seeing everyone's upcoming anemone goodies!


----------



## starstarz

doves75 said:


> Some part of my SO is gng to be anemone. &#55357;&#56842;


 
hi five, me too!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

designerdiva40 said:


> Can't wait to see what part  please post pics when your new beauty arrives.



I can't wait to see the finish product designerdiva. &#128513;



chihuahua127 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for posting this! My SA was right in saying he thinks I will love anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, pls do post pic when you get your SO! Looking forward to seeing everyone's upcoming anemone goodies!



Will do chihuahua &#128522;



starstarz said:


> hi five, me too!




Yay!!!&#9995;


----------



## pierina2

carlinha said:


> you are the QUEEN of lagon *pierina*, and what i wouldn't do for your lagon lindy and jige!!! :



Thank you, thank you, *carlinha!*   They are my favorites too.  





hananiki said:


> Oooh pierina2, this picture you posted is so so beautiful! My heart skipped a beat! U are truly the lagon Queen!
> 
> So kind of you to say that, *hananiki,* and there are many others who love this color too.    (hin, hin, Hermes?)
> 
> On a separate note, I just picked this petit h lagon piece at Serves in Paris this week. There are still lagon pieces out there girls! Even though the colour (confirmed by the FSH leather SA) is rested and won't be offered in the foreseeable future.



So interesting, like a puzzle!  DOn;t you wish you had the missing pieces to this one.  





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *pierina*, I have always admired your collection!



Thank you dear *Vigee*, as I admire yours. 





glamourbag said:


> All hail to the Lagon queen. :worthy:It is my very favourite shade in green/blue spectrum!!!



Oh, me too, *glamourbag!*  Thank you, Lagon is so lovely.


----------



## blueberryjam

Bamboo in Vache Country
Anemone in Negonda
Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting


----------



## Pinkydream

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache County
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting



Wow dear blueberry thank you so much for posting this this is so very helpful!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## luckylove

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache County
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting



These colors look quite rich and saturated! Thanks for posting!...


----------



## blueberryjam

Pinkydream said:


> Wow dear blueberry thank you so much for posting this this is so very helpful!!
> Merry Christmas



You're welcome *Pinkydream*! 
Merry Christmas to you too!:santawave:




luckylove said:


> These colors look quite rich and saturated! Thanks for posting!...



You're welcome *luckylove*! Yes, the colors are very saturated in real life. Gorgeous colors, really.


----------



## Jadeite

very vibrant colours. Anemone looks very similar to UV here.


----------



## tammywks

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache County
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting



Thanks so much for the pic. Bamboo just sings to me.


----------



## doves75

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting




Thanks for posting bluberryjam.....I &#10084;&#65039;the anemone....yummy &#128522;


----------



## designerdiva40

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting



OMG I'm loving Anemone....... Thank you for posting this pic


----------



## blueberryjam

tammywks said:


> Thanks so much for the pic. Bamboo just sings to me.





doves75 said:


> Thanks for posting bluberryjam.....I &#10084;&#65039;the anemone....yummy &#128522;





designerdiva40 said:


> OMG I'm loving Anemone....... Thank you for posting this pic




You're welcome, ladies! Hope this helps you decide on which colour to ask your SA for.


----------



## Lucynancy

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting



Lucky you!! Both colours are wonderful


----------



## ghoztz

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting


wow! both colors are TDF!!  I need the Anemone NOW!!     Thanks for showing!!


----------



## glamourbag

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting


Bamboo is looking like exactly what I was hoping it would look like! Thank you.


----------



## whimsic

Is bamboo a new colour? I LOVE it! Been waiting for a rich green from H &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

whimsic said:


> Is bamboo a new colour? I LOVE it! Been waiting for a rich green from H &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Yes new for Spring 14.
Pic from IG


----------



## Israeli_Flava

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting



*This pic is amazzzzzzing!!! TY so much for posting. I'm on an Anemone mission. It's official 
*


----------



## jennyliu87

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting




Thanks for posting the pictures. 2014 seems to be a promising year


----------



## jennyliu87

Just saw these pictures posted by a reseller in France, bamboo 35 in clemence


----------



## honhon

I will post my Bamboo once I get home.  It is very very pretty.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> I will post my Bamboo once I get home.  It is very very pretty.



Ohhhh thrilled for u! Let's see! What hw is on yours? Hoping to see bamboo with ghw soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

honhon said:


> I will post my Bamboo once I get home.  It is very very pretty.



Dying to see it, *honhon*!


----------



## sydgirl

jennyliu87 said:


> Just saw these pictures posted by a reseller in France, bamboo 35 in clemence
> 
> View attachment 2439817
> 
> View attachment 2439818



Love bamboo...since I missed out on menthe deciding if I should grab a bamboo b instead.... (But heart truly lies with menthe....) Decisions decisions...


----------



## blueberryjam

Lucynancy said:


> Lucky you!! Both colours are wonderful


Thanks *Lucynancy*! 




ghoztz said:


> wow! both colors are TDF!!  I need the Anemone NOW!!     Thanks for showing!!





glamourbag said:


> Bamboo is looking like exactly what I was hoping it would look like! Thank you.





Israeli_Flava said:


> *This pic is amazzzzzzing!!! TY so much for posting. I'm on an Anemone mission. It's official
> *



*ghoztz*, *glamourbag* and *IF* - you're welcome, ladies! 
All the best in your hunt for the color of your choice


----------



## blueberryjam

sydgirl said:


> Love bamboo...since I missed out on menthe deciding if I should grab a bamboo b instead.... (But heart truly lies with menthe....) Decisions decisions...



I think Bamboo will exceed your expectations. Give it a chance to wow you.


----------



## webaj

Wow...so much Bamboo and so early....if memory serves, the S/S colors don't usually start showing up until Jan. So excited for this color!


----------



## honhon

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh thrilled for u! Let's see! What hw is on yours? Hoping to see bamboo with ghw soon.



Well, its phw.  Its 35cm Birkin togo!  The green is mesmerising.  I have Menthe and thought there wouldn't be any other green so striking as it, but Bamboo wins!


----------



## honhon

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dying to see it, *honhon*!


I will take a photo as soon as I get back home, and make a comparison with my Menthe.  I was surprised to find anything more green than Menthe.


----------



## hopiko

lillyn79 said:


> Colvert. It's blueish/greenish



Great color and bag!  I saw the swatch of this today and thought that it would look great in a bag, and it does! Congrats!


----------



## sydgirl

honhon said:


> I will take a photo as soon as I get back home, and make a comparison with my Menthe.  I was surprised to find anything more green than Menthe.



Congrats on your bamboo b!!! 
I would love a side by side comparison shot of menthe and bamboo  would love to see how they compare as I'm so so upset I missed out on menthe


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

blueberryjam said:


> I think Bamboo will exceed your expectations. Give it a chance to wow you.



Might pop in and look at the swatch... I prefer the blue undertones of menthe but interested to see bamboo


----------



## starstarz

blueberryjam said:


> Bamboo in Vache Country
> Anemone in Negonda
> Picture taken near the window, away from store lighting


 
WOW! thanks so much for the pic! Bamboo looks so fresh here! LOVE!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

jennyliu87 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures. 2014 seems to be a promising year





starstarz said:


> WOW! thanks so much for the pic! Bamboo looks so fresh here! LOVE!!!



*jennyliu87*, *starstarz* - you're welcome!




jennyliu87 said:


> Just saw these pictures posted by a reseller in France, bamboo 35 in clemence



Gosh, resellers are pretty quick! ush:




honhon said:


> Well, its phw.  Its 35cm Birkin togo!  The green is mesmerising.  I have Menthe and thought there wouldn't be any other green so striking as it, but Bamboo wins!



Congratulations on your new birkin, *honhon*! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> Well, its phw.  Its 35cm Birkin togo!  The green is mesmerising.  I have Menthe and thought there wouldn't be any other green so striking as it, but Bamboo wins!



That's awesome!!! I can't wait to see your new baby! If possible, I think we would ALL love to see comparison pics of your Bamboo and Menthe!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I am dying to see Rose Confetti GHW in either a B or a K.


----------



## honhon

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's awesome!!! I can't wait to see your new baby! If possible, I think we would ALL love to see comparison pics of your Bamboo and Menthe!!!!



I will definitely do it, just that I don't get home until the 28th..


----------



## carlinha

honhon said:


> I will definitely do it, just that I don't get home until the 28th..




Oh honhon I can't wait to see!!!!  I too missed out on menthe and wondering if bamboo will fill the void!!!


----------



## bags to die for

rose confetti in chevre


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre



I die. That's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## leuleu

Hello, does anybody know if the new turquoise colour will be available in Epsom (for an Evelyne) or only in Clemence ?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre



So soft and pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre



Its gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## forever132

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre




Wow look very pretty, E!!! Congrats!  How do u compare Rosé c with 5p pink? I only saw the Epsom swatch, and it look very pale orangy light pink! But looking at your pic, it look like it is even sweeter pink than 5p pink? I m very confused!!


----------



## katika76

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre


this colour is just so lovely, thanks for posting!!!!
(although I would prefer it on SMGs.... A kelly Wallet )


----------



## whimsic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes new for Spring 14.
> Pic from IG



I love it! Such a happy colour &#10084;&#65039; thanks for posting!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## honhon

Here we go comparison pics between Menthe and Bamboo. The greener is bamboo. Thank you for waiting.


----------



## honhon




----------



## honhon




----------



## honhon




----------



## mp4

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443083



Wow!  Must see this irl!  Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443083



Wow! +1
Must see this IRL!!!! Thx for the pics babe!!!!! :urock:


----------



## blueberryjam

honhon said:


> Here we go comparison pics between Menthe and Bamboo. The greener is bamboo. Thank you for waiting.



Thanks for the comparison photos *honhon* both bags are spectacular! Menthe seems to pale beside Bamboo...


----------



## ghoztz

Bamboo is so gorgeous!!  Gotta have it!!


----------



## hopiko

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443083



2 beauties!!  Wow!  You are a lucky lady! Thanks for taking the time to posts the comparison.   Bamboo is a true emerald green....simply gorgeous.


----------



## starstarz

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre


 
OMG!!! that is sooooo cute!!! glad that i picked RC as part of my SO! yay yay!


----------



## starstarz

honhon said:


> Here we go comparison pics between Menthe and Bamboo. The greener is bamboo. Thank you for waiting.


 
Oh, thx dear for the comparison pic! Bamboo looks really fresh! If I only can hv one green bag, which should i pick? Vert Anis? Bamboo? Menthe?


----------



## birkinette

Honhon, the bamboo is gorgeous.  I'm hoping for bamboo and anemone  this year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443083



Great comparison pics, *honhon*. Thanks!


----------



## Pinkydream

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443081



Your pics are so helpful honhon, thank you so much for taking the time to share them!! Both of your bags are breathtaking


----------



## sydgirl

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443081



Thanks honhon for the pics  both are beautiful!! Deciding if I should try for a bamboo b since menthe isn't available... 

Do you find bamboo easy to fit into your wardrobe???


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## birkin10600

Nice bamboo! Would definitely want it in birkin30 with gold hardware! Thank so much honhon for the comparison photos! And congratulations!


----------



## honhon

sydgirl said:


> Thanks honhon for the pics  both are beautiful!! Deciding if I should try for a bamboo b since menthe isn't available...
> 
> Do you find bamboo easy to fit into your wardrobe???



You are very welcome!  It is difficult to tell you now on how Bamboo is fitting into my wardrobe, I haven't had enough time to carry it out yet.  However, I see it this way, since the colour is so strong, it will out win everything else on me and live on its own anyways.  I probably don't need to try to fit it, it was the same way I felt with Menthe when I got it first time.  I myself will exhume same energy with the bag or the bag will wear me.  I have to win the bag first.


----------



## Ladybaga

honhon said:


> View attachment 2443083



Two GORGEOUS bags, honhon! I am really excited about bamboo, too! Such a happy green!!! Thank you so much for taking the time to post the comparison pics.


----------



## juss

Keekeee said:


> .
> View attachment 2430886
> 
> View attachment 2430887


and what is that blue under menthe?


----------



## arlv8500

For the ladies in the UK, saw a bamboo Evelyn and garden party at the H in selfridges today.


----------



## hsiaomee

bags to die for said:


> rose confetti in chevre



Such a sweet colour, beautiful!


----------



## pink888

starstarz said:


> OMG!!! that is sooooo cute!!! glad that i picked RC as part of my SO! yay yay!




Yay!! Me too! High five


----------



## calisnoopy

hmmm, I'm confused, I was told that Rose Confetti was not offered/thus, not ordered in birkin or Kelly bags at all (from my H SA in BH) 

I know a few other TPFers had been told similar news too about Rose Confetti for B and K bags but did that change? 

Sounds like people are making plans already for ordering Rose Confetti in B and K bags? 

Or did they open up Rose Confetti for SO only, since I have an SO slot coming up in January I think and if it's available, I'd love to have a B or K in Rose Confetti 

What other bags were ordered in Rose Confetti, like jypsiere, Evelyne, etc?

And is Rose Confetti in chevre mysore even for birkin and kelly (or what leather is RC available in for bags) bags, or just small leather goods?

Thanks so much, H always gives me a headache with this stuff lol


----------



## starstarz

calisnoopy said:


> hmmm, I'm confused, I was told that Rose Confetti was not offered/thus, not ordered in birkin or Kelly bags at all (from my H SA in BH)
> 
> I know a few other TPFers had been told similar news too about Rose Confetti for B and K bags but did that change?
> 
> Sounds like people are making plans already for ordering Rose Confetti in B and K bags?
> 
> Or did they open up Rose Confetti for SO only, since I have an SO slot coming up in January I think and if it's available, I'd love to have a B or K in Rose Confetti
> 
> What other bags were ordered in Rose Confetti, like jypsiere, Evelyne, etc?
> 
> And is Rose Confetti in chevre mysore even for birkin and kelly (or what leather is RC available in for bags) bags, or just small leather goods?
> 
> Thanks so much, H always gives me a headache with this stuff lol


 
Rose Confetti is available in Chevre, Epsom and Togo at the time I ordered for my SO in last Sept; not sure if RC is only limited for SO, but my frds heard news in Japan and US that RC will not be ordered for normal singal color B&K. Hope this helps~


----------



## calisnoopy

starstarz said:


> Rose Confetti is available in Chevre, Epsom and Togo at the time I ordered for my SO in last Sept; not sure if RC is only limited for SO, but my frds heard news in Japan and US that RC will not be ordered for normal singal color B&K. Hope this helps~



YESSS Thank you so much for the reply and clarification. 

I know H changes stuff so much that some times it's hard for the SAs to even keep up lol

What did you end up doing for your SO?

I wonder if I could do an RC B35 chevre or I'd have to stick to Togo B35 or Chevre B30 =X

I just got an SO delivered, so I'm able to place my next SO by January some time I was told... And since 05P bubblegum pink seems to be a farther and farther reality with each year, I think RC for Spring 2014 is the next closest/best thing


----------



## starstarz

calisnoopy said:


> YESSS Thank you so much for the reply and clarification.
> 
> I know H changes stuff so much that some times it's hard for the SAs to even keep up lol
> 
> What did you end up doing for your SO?
> 
> I wonder if I could do an RC B35 chevre or I'd have to stick to Togo B35 or Chevre B30 =X
> 
> I just got an SO delivered, so I'm able to place my next SO by January some time I was told... And since 05P bubblegum pink seems to be a farther and farther reality with each year, I think RC for Spring 2014 is the next closest/best thing


 
Since Rose Confetti is IN this season, Bubblegum is already OUT from the SO list. (Although I want Bubblegum more!!! <crying>) 

I have picked Anemone, Pink Confetti and Black for my 1st SO B30 in Chevre Mysore, cant wait this baby to come. Hehee


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> Rose Confetti is available in Chevre, Epsom and Togo at the time I ordered for my SO in last Sept; not sure if RC is only limited for SO, but my frds heard news in Japan and US that RC will not be ordered for normal singal color B&K. Hope this helps~



My SA said last week that RC will only be available in epsom in an evelyne, no B's or K's at all.


----------



## gourmet

I was told by my SA in Japan that rose confetti will come in b/k, but only in epsom


----------



## pink888

Rose confetti Epsom
Photo credit Shikobrand on IG

Looks a bit warmer than 5p with less white, more strawberry-ish?


----------



## calisnoopy

starstarz said:


> Since Rose Confetti is IN this season, Bubblegum is already OUT from the SO list. (Although I want Bubblegum more!!! <crying>)
> 
> I have picked Anemone, Pink Confetti and Black for my 1st SO B30 in Chevre Mysore, cant wait this baby to come. Hehee



ohhhhh, i can't wait to see pics when your SO arrives 

I wish they had a computer system that allowed you to play around with SO custom order leather and color combos since it would help to visualize/see what exactly you're ordering and how it will look as a finished product.

awww...I love 05p bubblegum pink too but thankful I got it in my GP at least! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SA said last week that RC will only be available in epsom in an evelyne, no B's or K's at all.



hmmm yah, I only heard from my SA the last few times we talked, that to his knowledge,  rose confetti was bought/made available in small leather goods but not in any b or k bags

But it seems like from tpf posts, rose confetti IS AVAILABLE IN BIRKIN AND KELLY but for special order only right now?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

calisnoopy said:


> ohhhhh, i can't wait to see pics when your SO arrives
> 
> I wish they had a computer system that allowed you to play around with SO custom order leather and color combos since it would help to visualize/see what exactly you're ordering and how it will look as a finished product.
> 
> awww...I love 05p bubblegum pink too but thankful I got it in my GP at least!
> 
> hmmm yah, I only heard from my SA the last few times we talked, that to his knowledge,  rose confetti was bought/made available in small leather goods but not in any b or k bags
> 
> But it seems like from tpf posts, rose confetti *IS AVAILABLE IN BIRKIN AND KELLY but for special order only right now? *



That's what it seems, probably just as an SO and in epsom only IMO.


----------



## calisnoopy

gourmet said:


> I was told by my SA in Japan that rose confetti will come in b/k, but only in epsom



good thing they seem to be doing it in chevre for SOs atleast 






pink888 said:


> Rose confetti Epsom
> Photo credit Shikobrand on IG
> 
> Looks a bit warmer than 5p with less
> 
> oooohh Thanks so much for the pics, blue aztec and rose confetti look super cute together side by side


----------



## starstarz

pink888 said:


> Rose confetti Epsom
> Photo credit Shikobrand on IG
> 
> Looks a bit warmer than 5p with less white, more strawberry-ish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448097


 
thanks so much for the pic. Turquoise in chevre looks so alike with Bleu Izmir here...


----------



## Kkho

calisnoopy said:


> ohhhhh, i can't wait to see pics when your SO arrives
> 
> I wish they had a computer system that allowed you to play around with SO custom order leather and color combos since it would help to visualize/see what exactly you're ordering and how it will look as a finished product.
> 
> awww...I love 05p bubblegum pink too but thankful I got it in my GP at least!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm yah, I only heard from my SA the last few times we talked, that to his knowledge,  rose confetti was bought/made available in small leather goods but not in any b or k bags
> 
> But it seems like from tpf posts, rose confetti IS AVAILABLE IN BIRKIN AND KELLY but for special order only right now?




My SA said the same thing for Asian stores. Rose confetti only comes in Evelyn and jige clutch for now.


----------



## Keekeee

Kkho said:


> My SA said the same thing for Asian stores. Rose confetti only comes in Evelyn and jige clutch for now.




Yup! Second this.
Just spoke to my SM this afternoon. No B and K in Rose Confetti..


----------



## livethelake

Curious if anyone has seen (or has pics of) anemone in epsom?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Yup! Second this.
> Just spoke to my SM this afternoon. No B and K in Rose Confetti..



My SA told me twice on separate occasions the very same thing. 
I am not sure that it is even available as an SO for a B or K.


----------



## pink888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SA told me twice on separate occasions the very same thing.
> 
> I am not sure that it is even available as an SO for a B or K.




I SOed Rose Confetti B and so did Starstarz I believe, so it was available in at least a few locations.. I'm not sure if this applies to all the countries/regions though.


----------



## poptarts

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SA told me twice on separate occasions the very same thing.
> 
> I am not sure that it is even available as an SO for a B or K.




It is. I SOed (I'm in the US).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

poptarts said:


> It is. I SOed (I'm in the US).



*poptarts*, don't give me any ideas! I already just put in another SO a few months ago


----------



## pink888

calisnoopy said:


> oooohh Thanks so much for the pics, blue aztec and rose confetti look super cute together side by side





starstarz said:


> thanks so much for the pic. Turquoise in chevre looks so alike with Bleu Izmir here...




You're welcome! Yes I almost picked BA as the lining. They are cute and springy together  Turquoise does look pretty dark here..  



poptarts said:


> It is. I SOed (I'm in the US).




Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## fashionpl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not offered as far as I am aware as I was trying to place an order for a sellier Kelly. Had to do it in epsom. I am going to the store later this week and I can ask my SA again.


Could you also ask about red Kelly 28cm.  I've been trying to find a vintage red or black one but very worried about all the fakes out there.  So I'm going to roll the dice and hope to find one at a Hermes store, perhaps Paris when we're there in the spring.   I know one of the threads talked about the fact that they didn't make many fakes of box kellys but I am surprised and upset to learn of all the "good" fakes coming out of China from google searches.


----------



## poptarts

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *poptarts*, don't give me any ideas! I already just put in another SO a few months ago



Congratulations!!! SOs are coming really quickly now so I hope you will get yours soon! (and hopefully this Rose Confetti of mine will too!) What are the colors if I may ask? 




pink888 said:


> Yay! Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

poptarts said:


> Congratulations!!! SOs are coming really quickly now so I hope you will get yours soon! (and hopefully this Rose Confetti of mine will too!) What are the colors if I may ask?
> 
> Thank you!



*poptarts*, my SO is a rouge casaque exterior with bleu indigo interior in a B30. I was told not to expect it too soon, which is fine with me as I have gone overboard this FW 13.


----------



## doves75

Rose Confetti Evelyn GM 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I think Rouge H in Amazonia


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

doves75 said:


> Rose Confetti Evelyn GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459952
> 
> 
> And I think Rouge H in Amazonia



Love Rose Confetti!!! Beautiful pink!!

Is that J bag blue lin???


----------



## doves75

sydgirl said:


> Love Rose Confetti!!! Beautiful pink!!
> 
> Is that J bag blue lin???




I'm not sure sydgirl...it might be but may be the lighting can make the color look a bit diff. I was concentrating on the R confetti since a lot of TPFer here we're talking about it &#128522;


----------



## sydgirl

doves75 said:


> I'm not sure sydgirl...it might be but may be the lighting can make the color look a bit diff. I was concentrating on the R confetti since a lot of TPFer here we're talking about it &#128522;



The J bag looks almost lilac/periwinkle  beautiful in that pic so was wondering what colour it was.. Rose Confetti is so pretty!!
Thank you doves75


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Just saw the swatch of Rose Confetti at H last week, and I think it would be beautiful in a B25/B30 or K28/K32. Such a great pink!


----------



## thyme

sydgirl said:


> Love Rose Confetti!!! Beautiful pink!!
> 
> Is that J bag blue lin???



looks like blue lin on my screen..


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> The J bag looks almost lilac/periwinkle  beautiful in that pic so was wondering what colour it was.. Rose Confetti is so pretty!!
> Thank you doves75


 Blue Lin.


----------



## jennyliu87

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just saw the swatch of Rose Confetti at H last week, and I think it would be beautiful in a B25/B30 or K28/K32. Such a great pink!




I agree, but too bad they won't be making b & k in this color


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jennyliu87 said:


> I agree, but too bad they won't be making b & k in this color



Yes, but as a TPFer posted earlier, they are taking orders as an SO.


----------



## sydgirl

glamourbag said:


> Blue Lin.



Thank you glamourbag


----------



## honeybeez

Do u feel rose confetti looks like rose lipstick or flamingo?


----------



## glamourbag

honeybeez said:


> Do u feel rose confetti looks like rose lipstick or flamingo?



No it is nothing like Rose Lipstick. I have a B in RL. It is closer to flamingo than to Rose Lipstick if I had to compare between the two. It also gives a hint to the older Pink (Bubblegum Pink 5P) but not quite its twin. Again it is a color which is a blend between a couple shades, kind of like we have been seeing with other H colors (ex: Rose Jaipur, Crevette, Flamingo, etc./ Ultraviolet, tosca, anemone,etc)


----------



## boo1689

I took my Togo pink b (5P) to compare with Epsom rose confetti swatch the other day.  Rose confetti is slightly paler and more grey than Pink. They are very similar . But Pink is definitely a happier and brighter shade of bubble gum pink.

RL and flamingo are very different from Rose Confetti ; they are more peachy/ orange based pinks.

Hope this helps~


----------



## sydgirl

boo1689 said:


> I took my Togo pink b (5P) to compare with Epsom rose confetti swatch the other day.  Rose confetti is slightly paler and more grey than Pink. They are very similar . But Pink is definitely a happier and brighter shade of bubble gum pink.
> 
> RL and flamingo are very different from Rose Confetti ; they are more peachy/ orange based pinks.
> 
> Hope this helps~



Any comparison pics??


----------



## forever132

sydgirl said:


> Any comparison pics??






Pink Epsom on left and RC Epsom on right


----------



## pink888

boo1689 said:


> I took my Togo pink b (5P) to compare with Epsom rose confetti swatch the other day.  Rose confetti is slightly paler and more grey than Pink. They are very similar . But Pink is definitely a happier and brighter shade of bubble gum pink.
> 
> RL and flamingo are very different from Rose Confetti ; they are more peachy/ orange based pinks.
> 
> Hope this helps~




Thank you boo1689, so I guess Rose Confetti is kind of a bit sadder version of 5P? hmm.. 

Since the swatch you saw was Epsom, I wonder if it would look the same in chèvre..


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## boo1689

Hhaha pink888 you made me laugh at the " sadder" description~ 

I'm sure you will still love it, it's pink after all hahah~

Under bright store light the 2 are very similar, and if you don't compare side by side I think it quite possible to mistaken one for another.

Can't wait to see your SO!!


----------



## pink888

boo1689 said:


> Hhaha pink888 you made me laugh at the " sadder" description~
> 
> I'm sure you will still love it, it's pink after all hahah~
> 
> Under bright store light the 2 are very similar, and if you don't compare side by side I think it quite possible to mistaken one for another.
> 
> Can't wait to see your SO!!




Haha- *boo1689*, maybe it works well for some mood swings, 5P for happier days and RC for just a bit depressed days, lol  

Thank you for your kind words. Hope I will like it..


----------



## sydgirl

forever132 said:


> View attachment 2462536
> 
> Pink Epsom on left and RC Epsom on right



Thank you forever132 for the pic


----------



## ghoztz

pink888 said:


> Haha- *boo1689*, maybe it works well for some mood swings, 5P for happier days and RC for just a bit depressed days, lol
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Hope I will like it..


such a funny yet witty remark, pink888!!  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## honeybeez

So which pink u all think is nicer? Rose lipstick or rose confetti? Lol...


----------



## Miss Al

I prefer rose lipstick... the happier colour.


----------



## honeybeez

Hmm.. rose confetti sounds like rose dragee..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

forever132 said:


> View attachment 2462536
> 
> Pink Epsom on left and RC Epsom on right



Wowza, *forever*, great comparison pic of Pink and RC Epsom! Thanks!


----------



## bags to die for

rose confetti and anemone chevre


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Love the anemone chevre, too. Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...irkin-bag-i-137215-s-244.html?images=true#img

I'm at work so I can't upload any pics but someone please upload the pics of this awesome amazing Turquoise Chevre birkin from Malleries for color reference (hoping this is the new turquois)!!! OMG stunning!!!


----------



## bababebi

Israeli_Flava said:


> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...irkin-bag-i-137215-s-244.html?images=true#img
> 
> I'm at work so I can't upload any pics but someone please upload the pics of this awesome amazing Turquoise Chevre birkin from Malleries for color reference (hoping this is the new turquois)!!! OMG stunning!!!



I saw this bag personally, and it is a really gorgeous color, but it is the old Turquoise chèvre, it is from 2005. Not sure yet if the re-issue will be identical or not.


----------



## TankerToad

bababebi said:


> I saw this bag personally, and it is a really gorgeous color, but it is the old Turquoise chèvre, it is from 2005. Not sure yet if the re-issue will be identical or not.


MY SA told me yesterday the new turquoise is closer in color to Bleu Jean than the old Turquoise, which to my eye looks nothing like Bleu Jean.
Am looking forward to seeing the new color version for 2014, too.


----------



## purselover888

TankerToad said:


> MY SA told me yesterday the new turquoise is closer in color to Bleu Jean than the old Turquoise, which to my eye looks nothing like Bleu Jean.
> Am looking forward to seeing the new color version for 2014, too.



I agree with your SA.  I saw turquoise in an SLG yesterday and it looked more BJ than I expected...


----------



## pink888

ghoztz said:


> such a funny yet witty remark, pink888!!  :lolots::lolots:




Hehe, *ghoztz*,with that being said, I'll be playing favorites with RC


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> MY SA told me yesterday the new turquoise is closer in color to Bleu Jean than the old Turquoise, which to my eye looks nothing like Bleu Jean.
> Am looking forward to seeing the new color version for 2014, too.





bababebi said:


> I saw this bag personally, and it is a really gorgeous color, but it is the old Turquoise chèvre, it is from 2005. Not sure yet if the re-issue will be identical or not.





Israeli_Flava said:


> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...irkin-bag-i-137215-s-244.html?images=true#img
> 
> I'm at work so I can't upload any pics but someone please upload the pics of this awesome amazing Turquoise Chevre birkin from Malleries for color reference (hoping this is the new turquois)!!! OMG stunning!!!





purselover888 said:


> I agree with your SA.  I saw turquoise in an SLG yesterday and it looked more BJ than I expected...



When I heard earlier this year that Turquoise was coming back THIS ^^ was the Turquoise I was hoping for. Sadly, after seeing the swatches it is NOTHING like the above. It is much duller and more muted. And yes a reference to Blue Jean is a good one. Even my SA said she was surprised to see how different the new Turquoise swatches looked in comparison to the old Turquoise.... We can only hope the swatches were wrong and the shipment of the new Turquoise will look like the old version. Sigh...and to think it could have been SOOOOO good.....


----------



## starstarz

Ya, saw the new swatch of Turquoise and it looks so close with my Bleu Izmir, nth like the previous one! DISAPPOINTED!!!


----------



## ghoztz

starstarz said:


> ya, saw the new swatch of turquoise and it looks so close with my bleu izmir, nth like the previous one! Disappointed!!!


+1


----------



## ayc

Hi everyone,

was wondering if anyone know when birkin verso will be available?
asked my SA but said doesn't know even will be availabe at my store


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> When I heard earlier this year that Turquoise was coming back THIS ^^ was the Turquoise I was hoping for. Sadly, after seeing the swatches it is NOTHING like the above. It is much duller and more muted. And yes a reference to Blue Jean is a good one. Even my SA said she was surprised to see how different the new Turquoise swatches looked in comparison to the old Turquoise.... We can only hope the swatches were wrong and the shipment of the new Turquoise will look like the old version. Sigh...and to think it could have been SOOOOO good.....



Ewph!  I'm such a newb when it comes to leather colors. I thought that was a recently produced birkin. Sorry for the false alarm on the turquoise... that *was* a realllllly pretty shade!


----------



## Elina0408

glamourbag said:


> When I heard earlier this year that Turquoise was coming back THIS ^^ was the Turquoise I was hoping for. Sadly, after seeing the swatches it is NOTHING like the above. It is much duller and more muted. And yes a reference to Blue Jean is a good one. Even my SA said she was surprised to see how different the new Turquoise swatches looked in comparison to the old Turquoise.... We can only hope the swatches were wrong and the shipment of the new Turquoise will look like the old version. Sigh...and to think it could have been SOOOOO good.....



It seemed to me like blue-jean too!


----------



## m8875

A few weeks ago I purchased a turquoise Kelly and I think the color is gorgeous. In pictures it does look really blue but in real life it's absolutely gorgeous turquoise! Love it!


----------



## carlinha

m8875 said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased a turquoise Kelly and I think the color is gorgeous. In pictures it does look really blue but in real life it's absolutely gorgeous turquoise! Love it!



can you please post pics?  would be super helpful!!  thank you!!!  and congrats on your kelly, it sounds stunning and best of all that you love it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

m8875 said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased a turquoise Kelly and I think the color is gorgeous. In pictures it does look really blue but in real life it's absolutely gorgeous turquoise! Love it!



Yes, please post pics of your new turquoise Kelly. Maybe with and without flash? Would love to see it. Thanks!


----------



## maianh_8686

m8875 said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased a turquoise Kelly and I think the color is gorgeous. In pictures it does look really blue but in real life it's absolutely gorgeous turquoise! Love it!




Wow, i'd love to see a K in turquoise. Pls pls post pics!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

m8875 said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased a turquoise Kelly and I think the color is gorgeous. In pictures it does look really blue but in real life it's absolutely gorgeous turquoise! Love it!



Please show us
We love to see it


----------



## purselover888

Rose Confetti Evelyne 
Credit Luckycharm212 on Ebay (for sale now)


----------



## m8875

Posting pics soon  But I really cannot get a good shot of the color... I took one with and without flash and one in the laundry room at my house but all turn out really blue... In real life it's like the chevre turquoise but with a bit more hint of green...


----------



## m8875




----------



## m8875




----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## m8875




----------



## m8875

I can see how people think looks like bleu jean because in pics it really does but it doesn't in real life because I'm not a fan of bleu jean but love this one! lol...


----------



## glamourbag

m8875 said:


> View attachment 2470391


Pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sassygee

m8875 said:


> View attachment 2470389


 


m8875 said:


> View attachment 2470390


 


m8875 said:


> View attachment 2470391


 
I apologize for being late to the party.  Congrats on your new Kelly.  I am not an color or graphics expert and also don't have the best visual acuity.  I just wanted to add a few pictures on a SLG that I purchased in October.  It is  Kelly Longue wallet in chevre with PHW.  It is a smaller representation of chevre but Turquoise none the less.  My unedited pictures were taken in the fall in the afternoon (around 2:30 p.m.) in natural light indoors next to a very large picture window on an Iphone.  I posted these pics in October. I no longer post with  SLR as I find it cumbersome and make fewer purchases.













Maybe these pics will help others.  I do believe it is hard to capture.  Interestingly, when I compared the leather sample of blue azteque, turquoise, blue Izmir, blue paon, and some older SLGs that were in the drawers when I was deciding on an SO.  I find the BA the brightest, then turquoise, BI next, and BP the darkest with the most green tint in the chevre.    There are a lot similarities but, I guess that is just the industries continues to change the tint, hue, shade and tone and reintroduce colors.  Everyone searches for the perfect reds, pink, purples, grey, brown, and blues. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## starstarz

purselover888 said:


> Rose Confetti Evelyne
> Credit Luckycharm212 on Ebay (for sale now)


 
this is so cute!!! dunno if pink confetti will available in other bags like lindy, toolbox or so kelly!?


----------



## carlinha

sassygee said:


> I apologize for being late to the party.  Congrats on your new Kelly.  I am not an color or graphics expert and also don't have the best visual acuity.  I just wanted to add a few pictures on a SLG that I purchased in October.  It is  Kelly Longue wallet in chevre with PHW.  It is a smaller representation of chevre but Turquoise none the less.  My unedited pictures were taken in the fall in the afternoon (around 2:30 p.m.) in natural light indoors next to a very large picture window on an Iphone.  I posted these pics in October. I no longer post with  SLR as I find it cumbersome and make fewer purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe these pics will help others.  I do believe it is hard to capture.  Interestingly, when I compared the leather sample of blue azteque, turquoise, blue Izmir, blue paon, and some older SLGs that were in the drawers when I was deciding on an SO.  I find the BA the brightest, then turquoise, BI next, and BP the darkest with the most green tint in the chevre.    There are a lot similarities but, I guess that is just the industries continues to change the tint, hue, shade and tone and reintroduce colors.  Everyone searches for the perfect reds, pink, purples, grey, brown, and blues. Variety is the spice of life.





m8875 said:


> View attachment 2470391



thank you so much for these beautiful pics *m8875* & *sassygee*!  from these pics it looks similar to BA to me more than bleu jean...  congrats on your beauties!!!


----------



## honeybeez

Is the rose confetti evelyne true to color? It looks like crevette and different from the swatches posted earlier..


----------



## purselover888

honeybeez said:


> Is the rose confetti evelyne true to color? It looks like crevette and different from the swatches posted earlier..



Rose Confetti and Crevette are similar in that they are both very light.  

But Rose Confetti is definitely pink and Crevette definitely peach.  (To the point that Crevette looks light orange when you put it next to Confetti)


----------



## purselover888

sassygee said:


> I apologize for being late to the party.  Congrats on your new Kelly.  I am not an color or graphics expert and also don't have the best visual acuity.  I just wanted to add a few pictures on a SLG that I purchased in October.  It is  Kelly Longue wallet in chevre with PHW.  It is a smaller representation of chevre but Turquoise none the less.  My unedited pictures were taken in the fall in the afternoon (around 2:30 p.m.) in natural light indoors next to a very large picture window on an Iphone.  I posted these pics in October. I no longer post with  SLR as I find it cumbersome and make fewer purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe these pics will help others.  I do believe it is hard to capture.  Interestingly, when I compared the leather sample of blue azteque, turquoise, blue Izmir, blue paon, and some older SLGs that were in the drawers when I was deciding on an SO.  I find the BA the brightest, then turquoise, BI next, and BP the darkest with the most green tint in the chevre.    There are a lot similarities but, I guess that is just the industries continues to change the tint, hue, shade and tone and reintroduce colors.  Everyone searches for the perfect reds, pink, purples, grey, brown, and blues. Variety is the spice of life.



Beautiful wallet!


----------



## honeybeez

Thank u for telling me.. purselover888.  
I need a light baby pink birkin!! Something near to 5p will be best!


----------



## poptarts

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *poptarts*, my SO is a rouge casaque exterior with bleu indigo interior in a B30. I was told not to expect it too soon, which is fine with me as I have gone overboard this FW 13.



That sounds beautiful! I hope you won't have to wait too long!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

poptarts said:


> That sounds beautiful! I hope you won't have to wait too long!



Thanks, *poptarts*! I have a feeling it will take a year or longer and that's fine.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> Rose Confetti Evelyne
> Credit Luckycharm212 on Ebay (for sale now)



Thanks for the link, *purselover*. I love this pastel baby pink Rose Confetti for SS 14.


----------



## Allee

Hi ladies! Here's a rosé confetti Bastia. Pic taken at night with lights on. It's a warm pink.


----------



## honeybeez

Maybe in epsom it would be lighter and baby pink?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## boo1689

honeybeez said:


> Maybe in epsom it would be lighter and baby pink?




It's definitely a baby pink in Epsom ~ very similar to the bubble gum pink except it's a teeny bit more grey.


----------



## honeybeez

Good to hear that..


----------



## purselover888

Look at this very evil pic of Bamboo with Gold from reseller (lilacbluegifts.com)!  I did not want to like it!  I am not looking!!!  :devil:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> Look at this very evil pic of Bamboo with Gold from reseller (lilacbluegifts.com)!  I did not want to like it!  I am not looking!!!  :devil:



It's a lovely shade for a B, *purselover* and hey, I don't even like green in general!
Thanks for the pic, very enabling


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's a lovely shade for a B, *purselover* and hey, I don't even like green in general!
> Thanks for the pic, very enabling



Thank YOU for always being so polite 

Well, at least I don't like bamboo with PHW, right?  WRONG!  (I hope this is just a highly flattering pic of Bamboo- credit luxwear from ebay)


----------



## purselover888

OK, I promise I'm going to stop soon....

5p vs. rose confetti chevre  (credit Shikobrand on IG)


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> Thank YOU for always being so polite
> 
> Well, at least I don't like bamboo with PHW, right?  WRONG!  (I hope this is just a highly flattering pic of Bamboo- credit luxwear from ebay)



Looks like menthe  my fave green!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

On topic....aren't the SAs at podium now?


----------



## purselover888

sydgirl said:


> Looks like menthe  my fave green!!!



That's totally what I thought!  I hope the picture is wrong!  My wish list never stops!


----------



## purselover888

BBC said:


> On topic....aren't the SAs at podium now?



I think they go next week.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

purselover888 said:


> I think they go next week.



What will they torment us with next?


----------



## glamourbag

purselover888 said:


> Thank YOU for always being so polite
> 
> Well, at least I don't like bamboo with PHW, right?  WRONG!  (I hope this is just a highly flattering pic of Bamboo- credit luxwear from ebay)


No, sadly it does look like this. in a good way! Sigh! A great green


----------



## pancake

purselover888 said:


> OK, I promise I'm going to stop soon....
> 
> 5p vs. rose confetti chevre  (credit Shikobrand on IG)




Hi purselover888! Which is 5p and rose confetti? Sorry I had to ask, I'm still new to H!


----------



## purselover888

pancake said:


> Hi purselover888! Which is 5p and rose confetti? Sorry I had to ask, I'm still new to H!



No worries!  5p (bubblegum pink) is the birkin!


----------



## pancake

purselover888 said:


> No worries!  5p (bubblegum pink) is the birkin!




Thanks! Both pinks are really pretty!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## webaj

BBC said:


> On topic....aren't the SAs at podium now?



Yes, they arrive today.


----------



## Miss Al

glamourbag said:


> No, sadly it does look like this. in a good way! Sigh! A great green



I'm actually more excited for bamboo than anemone which is too dark for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Off topic ~ love that Rose Confetti 

On topic ~ When do the SMs get back from podium?


----------



## lynne_ross

purselover888 said:


> Thank YOU for always being so polite
> 
> Well, at least I don't like bamboo with PHW, right?  WRONG!  (I hope this is just a highly flattering pic of Bamboo- credit luxwear from ebay)



Thanks for the pic. I hope bamboo looks similar to the 2 pics posted. I have a bamboo Kelly on hold and I am not a green person but for some reason I want this colour....we'll see.


----------



## Suncatcher

I saw a bamboo swatch in the store. The first picture with GHW is closer to what I saw and the colour is STUNNING.


----------



## lynne_ross

^I agree, in Togo it looks exactly like the first pic with GHW. Very saturated colour. I think it looks better with SHW given the slight yellow undertones.


----------



## hermes_lemming

webaj said:


> Yes, they arrive today.



FBI has nuttin on us.  We have spies lurking everywhere.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purselover888 said:


> Look at this very evil pic of Bamboo with Gold from reseller (lilacbluegifts.com)!  I did not want to like it!  I am not looking!!!  :devil:



Is  it just me or do colors* g r o w w w w* on you after seeing it a few times? I'm lovin bamboo and my initial reaction was


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is  it just me or do colors* g r o w w w w* on you after seeing it a few times? I'm lovin bamboo and my initial reaction was



Totally, honey!!!!!!  :girlwhack:


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is it just me or do colors* g r o w w w w* on you after seeing it a few times? I'm lovin bamboo and my initial reaction was


 
Same here.


----------



## ghoztz

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is  it just me or do colors* g r o w w w w* on you after seeing it a few times? I'm lovin bamboo and my initial reaction was


I feel the same way, too!!


----------



## Miss Al

I would like to know how often do SMs go to podium? Thank you


----------



## sydgirl

MrsJDS said:


> I saw a bamboo swatch in the store. The first picture with GHW is closer to what I saw and the colour is STUNNING.



My heart lies with menthe...not sure if I'll love bamboo enough even though I still think it's stunning...I love the cool undertone of menthe... Anyone missed out on menthe and going for bamboo instead???

I'm a phw girl through and through


----------



## Miss Al

I hope lizards will be back!!!


----------



## duna

Miss Al said:


> I would like to know how often do SMs go to podium? Thank you



Twice a year.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## maianh_8686

purselover888 said:


> OK, I promise I'm going to stop soon....
> 
> 5p vs. rose confetti chevre  (credit Shikobrand on IG)




Oh wow.. I think i prefer confetti to 5p.. But the birkin is still TDF!


----------



## starstarz

purselover888 said:


> Thank YOU for always being so polite
> 
> Well, at least I don't like bamboo with PHW, right?  WRONG!  (I hope this is just a highly flattering pic of Bamboo- credit luxwear from ebay)


 
OMG!!! The more I look at the pics of Bamboo, the more I love this color!



sydgirl said:


> My heart lies with menthe...not sure if I'll love bamboo enough even though I still think it's stunning...I love the cool undertone of menthe... Anyone missed out on menthe and going for bamboo instead???
> 
> I'm a phw girl through and through


 
Hi five my PHW buddy! I've missed Menthe too and thinking if Bamboo would be a good substitute, but the more I see Bamboo, I gotta say: I NEED THIS!!!


----------



## shy-da

doves75 said:


> Rose Confetti Evelyn GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459952
> 
> 
> And I think Rouge H in Amazonia



Love the smaller evelyne....what colour is that?


----------



## shy-da

And which store is this? TIA


----------



## pierina2

For reference, the Turquoise from the K year, in chevre and swift SLG, next to a current Bleu Jean togo bag.  The pictures show both colors as bluer than they really are, but you can see that they're different, and with tonal stitching vs. white, they won't look much the same side by side I don't imagine.

Any reports on how the SS 2014 turquoise is looking on new bags would be much appreciated.  

And mightt here be news on the FW 2014 leather colors soon?


----------



## sassygee

pierina2 said:


> For reference, the Turquoise from the K year, in chevre and swift SLG, next to a current Bleu Jean togo bag.  The pictures show both colors as bluer than they really are, but you can see that they're different, and with tonal stitching vs. white, they won't look much the same side by side I don't imagine.
> 
> Any reports on how the SS 2014 turquoise is looking on new bags would be much appreciated.
> 
> And mightt here be news on the FW 2014 leather colors soon?


 
These previous posts might be helpful.  Some TPFers began discussion on thread page 64/65. HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-post26054407.html#post26054407

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-64.html#post26053864

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-64.html#post26053844

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-64.html#post26053859

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-65.html#post26053870


----------



## pierina2

sassygee said:


> These previous posts might be helpful.  Some TPFers began discussion on thread page 64/65. HTH
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-post26054407.html#post26054407
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-64.html#post26053864
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-64.html#post26053844
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-64.html#post26053859
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-65.html#post26053870



Thanks, *sassygee*, I saw that discussion and I guess I'm hoping that someone gets their hands on a new turquoise bag and is able to compare it to the older turquoise.  I've seen the current turquoise swatches and they didn't look different from my memory of the older turquoise, just different leathers. And of course it's hard to take an accurate picture of it too. Glad to hear that you're enjoying yours, as is the tpfer with the new Kelly.  Agreeing with you about your assessment of the brightness of the various turquoise-like colors.  Guess we'll have to wait and see!  

ps - love your ink color.


----------



## sassygee

pierina2 said:


> Thanks, *sassygee*, I saw that discussion and I guess I'm hoping that someone gets their hands on a new turquoise bag and is able to compare it to the older turquoise.  I've seen the current turquoise swatches and they didn't look different from my memory of the older turquoise, just different leathers. And of course it's hard to take an accurate picture of it too. Glad to hear that you're enjoying yours, as is the tpfer with the new Kelly.  Agreeing with you about your assessment of the brightness of the various turquoise-like colors.  Guess we'll have to wait and see!
> 
> ps - love your ink color.


 
I am enjoying my Kelly  longue wallet.  I have ammassed a little collection of various blues and red SLGS and am quite content with some of the items (Karos, wallets _(Bearn, Azap, Kelly)_, bepop, and a couple of Ulysses).  I hope soon some TPFers will be able to answer your question and have a comparison at various times of the day and lighting.  I have always admired your blue collection.  Particularly the bleu lagon Jige amongst others SLGs.  I will anxiously await along with you some future reveals.


----------



## carlinha

sassygee said:


> I am enjoying my Kelly  longue wallet.  I have ammassed a little collection of various blues and red SLGS and am quite content with some of the items (Karos, wallets _(Bearn, Azap, Kelly)_, bepop, and a couple of Ulysses).  I hope soon some TPFers will be able to answer your question and have a comparison at various times of the day and lighting.  I have always admired your blue collection.  Particularly the bleu lagon Jige amongst others SLGs.  I will anxiously await along with you some future reveals.





pierina2 said:


> Thanks, *sassygee*, I saw that discussion and I guess I'm hoping that someone gets their hands on a new turquoise bag and is able to compare it to the older turquoise.  I've seen the current turquoise swatches and they didn't look different from my memory of the older turquoise, just different leathers. And of course it's hard to take an accurate picture of it too. Glad to hear that you're enjoying yours, as is the tpfer with the new Kelly.  Agreeing with you about your assessment of the brightness of the various turquoise-like colors.  Guess we'll have to wait and see!
> 
> ps - love your ink color.



not sure if you ladies saw this but it was on the UK website last night:

new turquoise in "country cowhide (not sure what leather that is?)"
not sure how accurate this color is to real life....


----------



## sydgirl

carlinha said:


> not sure if you ladies saw this but it was on the UK website last night:
> 
> new turquoise in "country cowhide (not sure what leather that is?)"
> not sure how accurate this color is to real life....



Wow if that's what the new turquoise looks like then I'm in love


----------



## carlinha

sydgirl said:


> Wow if that's what the new turquoise looks like then I'm in love



i know right?!  one can hope!!!  because i love this a lot too!!!


----------



## bags to die for

I've heard there are 3 new colours for AW. Bleu paradise, pivoine (peony)/red and a yellow.


----------



## Miss Al

carlinha said:


> not sure if you ladies saw this but it was on the UK website last night:
> 
> new turquoise in "country cowhide (not sure what leather that is?)"
> not sure how accurate this color is to real life....



What a lovely shade of blue... I can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Lizzylove

I have heard of burgundy , blue paradise and forest green, but not until next week I can know nothing....


----------



## purselover888

Paging *Varvara*!!    Where are you, honey??!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> not sure if you ladies saw this but it was on the UK website last night:
> 
> new turquoise in "country cowhide (not sure what leather that is?)"
> not sure how accurate this color is to real life....



Thanks for the pic!  If it's that color, I'm definitely getting that GP!

The new turquoise I've seen looks more BJ in grained, and darker and more BI in chevre.  It is so confusing.


----------



## sydgirl

carlinha said:


> i know right?!  one can hope!!!  because i love this a lot too!!!



If this is how it looks in person, I need it!!! Still hoping to find my UHG lagoon b, but this would be a very close colour to fill that void for me


----------



## purselover888

This looks like natural sunlight?  Wished there were just a little bit more green in it...

Credit  @wish_list_bags IG


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> This looks like natural sunlight?  Wished there were just a little bit more green in it...
> 
> Credit  @wish_list_bags IG



Hmm...prefer how the colour looked on the GP...closer to lagoon...this is too blue and agree, wish there was a bit more green in it...


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> Hmm...prefer how the colour looked on the GP...closer to lagoon...this is too blue and agree, wish there was a bit more green in it...





purselover888 said:


> This looks like natural sunlight?  Wished there were just a little bit more green in it...
> 
> Credit  @wish_list_bags IG





carlinha said:


> not sure if you ladies saw this but it was on the UK website last night:
> 
> new turquoise in "country cowhide (not sure what leather that is?)"
> not sure how accurate this color is to real life....


I agree! THIS ^^^^ is amazing and would be a MUST HAVE. IF this is what it actually will look like!!!! From what I have seen in swatches, it is more muted. Looking at the two pictures you ladies posted, one is from H website and RARELY do their stock pics look bang on accurate. For example every time I see Blue Izmir on H.com I think it might have potential for me but in store, while it is nice, it appears much deeper. As for the shot of the Kelly, the lighting in that room appears to be very bright overhead LED lighting or the photographer increased the exposure on the photo. Let's think positive, pretend and hope (as I have been doing now since I heard Turquoise was being reissued) that it will look like that GP. I hope it is not another case like what happened with the re- issuance of Rouge H where the two versions looks different. This is why I need to remind myself...."when you see the color you love now; buy now (if you can)." Hoping a color is reissued never guarantees it will look quite the same despite having the same name....


----------



## pierina2

carlinha said:


> not sure if you ladies saw this but it was on the UK website last night:
> 
> new turquoise in "country cowhide (not sure what leather that is?)"
> not sure how accurate this color is to real life....




Thanks *carlinha*, I was drooling over that!  Vache Country is a newer GP leather, Bleu Hydra came in that.


----------



## pierina2

bags to die for said:


> I've heard there are 3 new colours for AW. Bleu paradise, pivoine (peony)/red and a yellow.



Thank you, *bags to die for*.  Bleu paradise certainly sounds intriguing.  




purselover888 said:


> This looks like natural sunlight?  Wished there were just a little bit more green in it...
> Credit  @wish_list_bags IG



I bet there will be more green in it, and not as bright?  One can hope.  




glamourbag said:


> I agree! THIS ^^^^ is amazing and would be a MUST HAVE. IF this is what it actually will look like!!!! From what I have seen in swatches, it is more muted. Looking at the two pictures you ladies posted, one is from H website and RARELY do their stock pics look bang on accurate. For example every time I see Blue Izmir on H.com I think it might have potential for me but in store, while it is nice, it appears much deeper. As for the shot of the Kelly, the lighting in that room appears to be very bright overhead LED lighting or the photographer increased the exposure on the photo. Let's think positive, pretend and hope (as I have been doing now since I heard Turquoise was being reissued) that it will look like that GP. I hope it is not another case like what happened with the re- issuance of Rouge H where the two versions looks different. This is why I need to remind myself...."when you see the color you love now; buy now (if you can)." Hoping a color is reissued never guarantees it will look quite the same despite having the same name....



Agreeing with you, *glamourbag*, I think it will be more muted.  And hoping that we get a chance to put your motto into effect!




Lizzylove said:


> I have heard of burgundy , blue paradise and forest green, but not until next week I can know nothing....




That's a second mention of blue paradise, that's promising.  Thanks* Lizzylove*, and maybe you'll be able to share any more information you get?




sassygee said:


> I am enjoying my Kelly  longue wallet.  I have ammassed a little collection of various blues and red SLGS and am quite content with some of the items (Karos, wallets _(Bearn, Azap, Kelly)_, bepop, and a couple of Ulysses).  I hope soon some TPFers will be able to answer your question and have a comparison at various times of the day and lighting.  I have always admired your blue collection.  Particularly the bleu lagon Jige amongst others SLGs.  I will anxiously await along with you some future reveals.




*sassygee * --  Thank you very much, you're so kind.    You wallet is stunning!!


----------



## Nico_79

Lizzylove said:


> I have heard of burgundy , blue paradise and forest green, but not until next week I can know nothing....



My SA confirmed there is a forest green coming for FW'14.


----------



## juliet827

I fell in love with the Ardoise swatch today- like a muted graphite with a very very slight blue tinge in the right light. Also the Chocolat was beautiful- they were both in a leather I hadn't seen (or touched) before, like togo or clemence (or even a touch of fjord) but lighter, almost papery and a really lovely hand. My SA took notes for when the come in but my pea brain has forgotten the name of the leather. Has anyone else seen/touched this new leather?  I'm really loving it.


----------



## doves75

bags to die for said:


> I've heard there are 3 new colours for AW. Bleu paradise, pivoine (peony)/red and a yellow.




Bleu paradise sounds so good!! Can't wait to see the swatch. If anybody has the pic of this color...would you please post the pic. TIA


----------



## doves75

juliet827 said:


> I fell in love with the Ardoise swatch today- like a muted graphite with a very very slight blue tinge in the right light. Also the Chocolat was beautiful- they were both in a leather I hadn't seen (or touched) before, like togo or clemence (or even a touch of fjord) but lighter, almost papery and a really lovely hand. My SA took notes for when the come in but my pea brain has forgotten the name of the leather. Has anyone else seen/touched this new leather?  I'm really loving it.




Is ardoise part of the new color for F/W? I love graphite but they don't offer this color on the last SO


----------



## halliehallie

Ohhh I have to see this burgundy!!


----------



## juliet827

doves75 said:


> Is ardoise part of the new color for F/W? I love graphite but they don't offer this color on the last SO



Not sure- I thought it was S/S because it was in the same set of swatches as anemone and turquoise, etc.  Such a beautiful color though and the leather was wonderful. I'm going to have to call her and see which leather it is. The chocolate and the ardoise were the same leather- like togo but softer and more "papery" if that makes sense.


----------



## Kkho

My store actually has a turquoise in Garden party and I held it the other day. Sadly it does not look at all like the picture Carlinha put up. It looked a lot darker , more like blue jean than this light greenish blue. My SA said the new turquoise doesn't look at all like the turquoise from previous years. It's definitely darker.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> My store actually has a turquoise in Garden party and I held it the other day. Sadly it does not look at all like the picture Carlinha put up. It looked a lot darker , more like blue jean than this light greenish blue. My SA said the new turquoise doesn't look at all like the turquoise from previous years. It's definitely darker.



Same sentiments
Looks like I m not only one thinking


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Lizzylove

pierina2 said:


> Thank you, *bags to die for*.  Bleu paradise certainly sounds intriguing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there will be more green in it, and not as bright?  One can hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing with you, *glamourbag*, I think it will be more muted.  And hoping that we get a chance to put your motto into effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a second mention of blue paradise, that's promising.  Thanks* Lizzylove*, and maybe you'll be able to share any more information you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sassygee * --  Thank you very much, you're so kind.    You wallet is stunning!!


Certainly Pierina! In the next few days my SA I give you all the information and I will share here


----------



## Lizzylove

juliet827 said:


> Not sure- I thought it was S/S because it was in the same set of swatches as anemone and turquoise, etc.  Such a beautiful color though and the leather was wonderful. I'm going to have to call her and see which leather it is. The chocolate and the ardoise were the same leather- like togo but softer and more "papery" if that makes sense.


the skins of which you speak could be "evercolor" ... it is hammered as togo and Clemance, but more soft and subtle ... would look softer and less structured than the classic handbags ...


----------



## kimberf

Kkho said:


> My store actually has a turquoise in Garden party and I held it the other day. Sadly it does not look at all like the picture Carlinha put up. It looked a lot darker , more like blue jean than this light greenish blue. My SA said the new turquoise doesn't look at all like the turquoise from previous years. It's definitely darker.




This is disappointing. That picture was stunning!  Though I have been trying to stay away from H, so I guess it's good news, in a way...


----------



## varvara

purselover888 said:


> Paging *Varvara*!!    Where are you, honey??!!


Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!

Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL

I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.

There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!

From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.

I shall have more detailed info soon!

What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs). 

Let's see....


----------



## sydgirl

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thank you varvara  I'm very interested in this new pink!!! Hope it's more pink than coral  

Any purples?? Yellows??

Also any intel on a return of lagoon or menthe???  *wishful thinking* I know!


----------



## hsiaomee

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thank you for the update.  I'm looking forward to the new green.


----------



## Lizzylove

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....


thank you very much Varvara!!! Have you heard news about the new burgundy? Even I have confirmed this reduction of quotas, they want to make the most exclusive handbags and also I think they are right ... 
Have you heard about the exotic green?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thanks *varvara* for the intel! Of course, I am interested in the new pink


----------



## Boogee119

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thank you so much varvara!  &#128516;
May I please ask about croc colours that were available. Any new croc colours?  
Thanks so much &#128536;


----------



## hopiko

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thanks for the intel, I always look forward you your updates!


----------



## purselover888

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Woowoo!  You never disappoint!!  Thank you so much, Varvara!


----------



## pierina2

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thank you, thank you, *varvara!  * ...


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone know if Anemone is still available in FW14? Thanks!


----------



## juliet827

Lizzylove said:


> the skins of which you speak could be "evercolor" ... it is hammered as togo and Clemance, but more soft and subtle ... would look softer and less structured than the classic handbags ...



Thank you, Lizzylove!


----------



## Lizzylove

I have now spoken with my SA and he described some colors: 
pivoine rouge is a  red with a hint of pink / orange 
pivoine yellow is a yellow "chick" 
écorse is a brown with a bit of inside etoupe 
blue paradise is a blue jean more load 
returned olive green, vert foncé and there is still the blue sapphire. 
The patches of skin not there yet, but as soon as I see something I will share with you


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

Lizzylove said:


> I have now spoken with my SA and he described some colors:
> pivoine rouge is a  red with a hint of pink / orange
> pivoine yellow is a yellow "chick"
> écorse is a brown with a bit of inside etoupe
> blue paradise is a blue jean more load
> returned olive green, vert foncé and there is still the blue sapphire.
> The patches of skin not there yet, but as soon as I see something I will share with you




Thanks for the update Lizzylove &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thanks dear for info
Waiting for more update lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

Thank you all for the update! I am waiting for my SA to be back from Paris. But why do we need yet another blue which is a more intense version of the BJ is beyond me. IMO, both blue izmir and turquoise are both BJ's more intense sisters already.


----------



## bagidiotic

Lizzylove said:


> I have now spoken with my SA and he described some colors:
> pivoine rouge is a  red with a hint of pink / orange
> pivoine yellow is a yellow "chick"
> écorse is a brown with a bit of inside etoupe
> blue paradise is a blue jean more load
> returned olive green, vert foncé and there is still the blue sapphire.
> The patches of skin not there yet, but as soon as I see something I will share with you



Thanks
I m starting to dream again lol


----------



## ilovchanel

Lizzylove said:


> I have now spoken with my SA and he described some colors:
> pivoine rouge is a  red with a hint of pink / orange
> pivoine yellow is a yellow "chick"
> écorse is a brown with a bit of inside etoupe
> blue paradise is a blue jean more load
> returned olive green, vert foncé and there is still the blue sapphire.
> The patches of skin not there yet, but as soon as I see something I will share with you




Thank you Lizzylove!!! I am very curious to see the pivoine rouge~~~ I missed Rouge Casaque(( Wondering if this one is similar like a true red????


----------



## chkpfbeliever

varvara said:


> Hey dear *purselover* and all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I am coming here so "late".... LOL
> 
> I can indeed confirm the new "Bleu Paradis"- it is a somewhat a brighter version of Bleu Jean. I think many fans of Bleu Jean will be happy with this color, let's call it an "updated" version of it.
> 
> There is a new pink, don't know the name yet- it is very close to Rose Jaipur. I, personally, LOVED RJ, so if it is more pink or more coral- just a tad more intense- this could be a nice one!
> 
> From what I know- Vert Anglais- old Hermés green was re-introduced. This is truly a lovely dark, forest green, very close to Vert Foret and Vert Foncé. A hunter's green. Not sure in which skins this will be offered.
> 
> I shall have more detailed info soon!
> 
> What I also heard is that crocs (Birkins and Kellys) are being cut in production- which I, personally, find to be a good decision. It will limit these special bags and they will be only sold to TRUE VIPs (NOT the zillion of resellers pretending to be into the brand and bribing the SAs and SMs).
> 
> Let's see....



Thanks *varvara* for the intelligence.  A cut in their exotic Bs & Ks won't affect me since it is too far out of my budget but I'll be happy if they continue to make the more afforable stylish bags like Bolide and Lindy.


----------



## bababebi

ilovchanel said:


> Thank you Lizzylove!!! I am very curious to see the pivoine rouge~~~ I missed Rouge Casaque(( Wondering if this one is similar like a true red????



Hope this time they make the red in Togo though, not just Clemence.


----------



## ilovchanel

bababebi said:


> Hope this time they make the red in Togo though, not just Clemence.




Yes, I was thinking the same too)) Togo Togo!!


----------



## bagidiotic

bababebi said:


> Hope this time they make the red in Togo though, not just Clemence.



Yes yes ita
How not to have a Togo true red
Lol


----------



## jennyliu87

bababebi said:


> Hope this time they make the red in Togo though, not just Clemence.




I second this


----------



## purselover888

I doubt they will make Rouge Casaque in togo.  It is such a popular color with both people who like neutrals and people who like color...People who don't like clemence or epsom will still buy the color if offered.


----------



## bababebi

purselover888 said:


> I doubt they will make Rouge Casaque in togo.  It is such a popular color with both people who like neutrals and people who like color...People who don't like clemence or epsom will still buy the color if offered.



I think you are right, Rouge Casaque won't ever be offered in Togo. 

What we are hoping here is that this new red (if it is really red and not pink/red) will be offered in Togo. I believe there is a preference by many buyers for Togo over Clemence. Including me, LOL! And we don't have a true red in Togo in the current line up. Even a pink/red would be welcome in Togo as far as I am concerned.

Only time will tell. Both what color it is and what leathers. Who knows?


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you all for the update! I am waiting for my SA to be back from Paris*. But why do we need yet another blue which is a more intense version of the BJ *is beyond me. IMO, both blue izmir and turquoise are both BJ's more intense sisters already.



....AND, why do we need yet another red with orange/pink undertones?????


----------



## sydgirl

Why can't Hermes bring back lagoon?? Pleaseeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> ....AND, why do we need yet another red with orange/pink undertones?????



Indeed! Haven't we got enough of those???


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## varvara

bababebi said:


> I think you are right, Rouge Casaque won't ever be offered in Togo.
> 
> What we are hoping here is that this new red (if it is really red and not pink/red) will be offered in Togo. I believe there is a preference by many buyers for Togo over Clemence. Including me, LOL! And we don't have a true red in Togo in the current line up. Even a pink/red would be welcome in Togo as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Only time will tell. Both what color it is and what leathers. Who knows?


*baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.

I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!

* NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.

Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country 

However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!

New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)

then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown

"Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel

What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!

From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)


----------



## bagidiotic

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!
> 
> * NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)



Totally agreed with you dear
New bstch togo is indeed very thin
Very upset


----------



## Notorious Pink

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!




So sorry to hear about this. I have always loved Togo over Clemence, but my Clemence 35 is just the best-wearing bag I've ever had. I don't care about the weight; I've dropped it on gravel and scratched it with my nails and nothing happens. I just can't say the same for other H skins - especially Vache Liegee, which was a huge disappointment.


----------



## sydgirl

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!
> 
> * NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)



Thank you varvara  

Would you say Pivoine has stronger orange or pink undertones??

So no return of menthe??  

Any purples?? Pinks??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!
> 
> * NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)


 
Thanks Vavara! I'm hoping Pivoine will be similar to Bougainvillea. I've been looking for that color to come back, maybe this will be it for me..


----------



## varvara

sydgirl said:


> Thank you varvara
> 
> Would you say Pivoine has stronger orange or pink undertones??
> 
> 
> So no return of menthe??
> 
> Any purples?? Pinks??


Hi *sydgirl* it definitely has pink undertones  

No menthe...no pink... Purple just the prunish one in crocs only!


----------



## varvara

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thanks Vavara! I'm hoping Pivoine will be similar to Bougainvillea. I've been looking for that color to come back, maybe this will be it for me..


Hey *nakedmosher* i think you might be happy with this one! It is similar to bougainvillea, slightly more towards pink... Exactly like the flower pivoine....i personally loved bouga myself, i love all the colors even slightly gravitating towards pinky/corals and intense orangey corals, so i am excited myself!


----------



## ilovchanel

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!
> 
> * NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)



Dear varvara, Thank you so much for the intel!!! I have to say that I am disappointed that no true red or true pink is offered((((( Pivoine might be the only color that I am interested. Does it look like the picture that I found online? Do you know which leather is offered for this color?? Awww, cannot wait to see the swatch!!!! 

Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## sydgirl

ilovchanel said:


> Dear varvara, Thank you so much for the intel!!! I have to say that I am disappointed that no true red or true pink is offered((((( Pivoine might be the only color that I am interested. Does it look like the picture that I found online? Do you know which leather is offered for this color?? Awww, cannot wait to see the swatch!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much again!!!



Varvara said togo, CT and vache county


----------



## ilovchanel

sydgirl said:


> Varvara said togo, CT and vache county




Oops, haha, I skipped that part. Thank you for pointing out!!


----------



## pierina2

Many thanks for the updates, *Lizzylove* and *varvara!* 

Picture of Ulysse (usually done in togo) and Vache Country GP:


----------



## hsiaomee

pivoine as peony? I'd love that. It's my favourite flower.


----------



## Boogee119

Is vache country only done in garden party?


----------



## doves75

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!
> 
> 
> 
> * NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> 
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> 
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> 
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> 
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)




Thank you Varvara for the updates. I don't have togo Birkin yet, only Evelyn clemence. I decided to order B in Togo because I like more structured/stiffer leather bag. How can I found out more about this Vache Country leather characteristics? Which one is heavier and stiffer, Clemence or V Country?
One more...Is blue Aztec offered? 

Thank you so much. &#128522;
Than


----------



## starstarz

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.
> 
> I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL... I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!
> 
> * NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)


 
Oh dear, thanks so much for the update!

Pivoine sounds so pretty, it's my second chance for a Rose Jaipur bag! Btw, is the Bleu Pale is the Bleu Paradise? If it is sth like Bleu Lin? 

Thanksssss again!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## calicocat

varvara said:


> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, *Raisin*, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)


 
Thank you Varvara for the update!  Although I'm still hopeful that the batch of raisin offered this podium would be closer to the 'old' (less brown, more dark purple) think I must really consider another color, and resort to reseller for vintage raisin.


----------



## juss

starstarz said:


> Ya, saw the new swatch of Turquoise and it looks so close with my Bleu Izmir, nth like the previous one! DISAPPOINTED!!!


agree, in a bag i saw this turquoise was very similar to izmir, only lighter


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varvara said:


> Hey *nakedmosher* i think you might be happy with this one! It is similar to bougainvillea, slightly more towards pink... Exactly like the flower pivoine....i personally loved bouga myself, i love all the colors even slightly gravitating towards pinky/corals and intense orangey corals, so i am excited myself!



Pivoine sounds lovely. Thanks for all of the intel, *varvara*!


----------



## Suncatcher

bababebi said:


> Hope this time they make the red in Togo though, not just Clemence.


Hi, does anyone know why some colours are done in clemence and not togo? Just wondering ...


----------



## duna

Does anyone know if Tosca will be offered for Special Order????


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> Does anyone know if Tosca will be offered for Special Order????



Don't remember seeing tosca as choice when we were doing my so 
Think its rested


----------



## duna

bagidiotic said:


> Don't remember seeing tosca as choice when we were doing my so
> Think its rested



Can I ask you when you placed your SO? The last one I placed was last September, and I know for sure that Tosca wasn't offered.  March or April will be the next SOs in my neck of the woods, so that's the period I'm referring to.....


----------



## sparklyprincess

I placed my SO in December and Tosca was available.


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone know if menthe is available for SO???


----------



## starstarz

sparklyprincess said:


> I placed my SO in December and Tosca was available.


 
Ohhhhh, how come I cant find it on the list last Sep?!


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> Can I ask you when you placed your SO? The last one I placed was last September, and I know for sure that Tosca wasn't offered.  March or April will be the next SOs in my neck of the woods, so that's the period I'm referring to.....



December


----------



## duna

sparklyprincess said:


> I placed my SO in December and Tosca was available.





bagidiotic said:


> December



Thanks ladies that's kind of good news, I hope it'll still be available in the next couple of months!


----------



## duna

starstarz said:


> Ohhhhh, how come I cant find it on the list last Sep?!



It wasn't on the list last September.


----------



## Weenie

New green "bamboo" is gorgeous!!


----------



## Katel

varvara said:


> *baba* I am here with you... *But what I notice these days is the new Togo (stamps starting "N" and onward) is such a low quality (mostly), I choose CT over it in one particular bag- Birkin size 30.*
> 
> *I find the "new" Togo just really poor in quality, really shabby*. It is thin and floopy even when BNIB, opened/presented to me in the boutique. I passed multiple Togo bags recently. They were like mud, just thin, thin, thin. Had creases and wrinkles and made "folds" and "waves" when I took them in my hand. Just really sad. I find CT somewhat heavier/thicker, which is good in size 30 Birkin, as it appears bigger/slouchier, if I am making any sense here LOL...* I managed to order a Rouge Garance GHW Birkin 30 in CT at the last Podium, I am really curious how it will turn out!*
> 
> *NOW AN UPDATE*- I must disappoint all of you (including me) waiting for a nice new red, though RC and RG are, at least to me, good enough.
> 
> Pivoine is not red, it is really as Rose Jaipur, just more intense. It will be offered in Togo, CT and Vache Country
> 
> However, there is a new red being introduced, named "Rouge Duchesse". It is a sister of "Rouge Vénetien". This will be only offered in Vache Country. For those of you not familiar w this skin, please see the H website- I believe some products in this leather have been already released!
> 
> New colors include "Plomb" (darker from graphite- almost black. I would call it a tad faded black/indigo/grey LOL)
> 
> then color "Ecorce"- a sister to Marron Foncé so dark brown
> 
> "Bleu Pale"- very light baby blue- washed out Blue Jean or darker Celeste/Ciel
> 
> What excited me, personally, and probably solely  , is a new exotic skin- color "Bourgogne"- very close to Prune. Could be really lovely in croc!
> 
> From the good old batch- Brique, Cacao, Vert Olive, Turquoise, Naturel-Sable, Raisin, Vert Foncé, Bleu Saphir and Etoupe will be offered again. Also Moka will be offered (very close to Chocolate)


 
yes. plastic-y. terrible.

I'd choose the old togo over clemence - yes, agree - pre N stamp (for its superior stiffness), but as it is, at least the clemence feels substantial and close to the old school clemence, and not thin and plastic-y and almost fake, like the newer togo has felt.

thank you for your update, Varvara, as always! looking forward to hearing/seeing more of your upcoming RG Birkin 30 in clemence - congrats on that - sounds lovely.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chuhanwtf

Hey guys, i saw in a Chinese reseller website that there's a new crocodile color for this season called Cactus, but my SA told me a month ago all the crocodile color that will be offered this season, but I don't recall any new colors. Can anyone confirm the new color?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Yes, I also heard about this color  bc I made a comment about Bamboo being the only green offered this season that I knew of... He said Cactus in exotic too. I can't confirm or deny... Just "word on the streets" but I heard on IG...


----------



## wenyihsu

Yes, there is a new green called cactus. It's basically the equivalent of bamboo but in croc. There are actually 2 other new green crocs though I never got to see the swatches (sorry I dont remember their names now). They were described to me by my SM as they have yet to receive the swatch from Paris. These were all available for SO back in Nov last year when I placed a croc SO for my mother.


----------



## kewave

Not sure what green this is but it just arrived in the boutique couple of days ago. Is this Cactus?


----------



## wenyihsu

kewave said:


> Not sure what green this is but it just arrived in the boutique couple of days ago. Is this Cactus?




No, this isnt cactus. Cactus is pretty much identical to bamboo so very bright. This looks like it could be malachite although malachite comes only in matte and I cant tell from the picture if this is shiny or matte.


----------



## carlinha

yep definitely there is cactus and i would call it the exotic equivalent of bamboo also


----------



## juss

pierina2 said:


> For reference, the Turquoise from the K year, in chevre and swift SLG, next to a current Bleu Jean togo bag.  The pictures show both colors as bluer than they really are, but you can see that they're different, and with tonal stitching vs. white, they won't look much the same side by side I don't imagine.
> 
> Any reports on how the SS 2014 turquoise is looking on new bags would be much appreciated.
> 
> And mightt here be news on the FW 2014 leather colors soon?


i have screened the posts with discussion on new turquoise and since i had to do some research on this colour since considering it in a bag, some conclusions i made:
- NT has nothing to do IRL with blue jean, nothing!
- if anything on the swatches AND bag/SLGs i was shown, i would compare it most to BI but in a lighter version. if i had BI would not get NT, too much of the same
- it does not though have a slightly greenish ubdertone that BI sometimes seems to have
- i would not be surprised if two different bags have different tones in any given colour (explains why Garden Party posted here looks a bit more greenish). my SA saw identical in description bags looking differently many times before.


----------



## chicinthecity777

juss said:


> i have screened the posts with discussion on new turquoise and since i had to do some research on this colour since considering it in a bag, some conclusions i made:
> - NT has nothing to do IRL with blue jean, nothing!
> - if anything on the swatches AND bag/SLGs i was shown, i would compare it most to BI but in a lighter version. if i had BI would not get NT, too much of the same
> - it does not though have a slightly greenish ubdertone that BI sometimes seems to have
> - i would not be surprised if two different bags have different tones in any given colour (explains why Garden Party posted here looks a bit more greenish). my SA saw identical in description bags looking differently many times before.



I agree most of this apart from that I do see turquoise have a very faint green undertone, especially in certain lighting. And to compare the "new" turquoise with the "old" turquoise it's not quite like for like as the old was mostly in Cherve and the new ones are in other leathers (togo and clemance so far).


----------



## hopiko

kewave said:


> Not sure what green this is but it just arrived in the boutique couple of days ago. Is this Cactus?



This is vert emeraude.  I was shown this exact wallet in st Bart but it was far beyond my wallet budget!!!  it was actually in the window with a rose Scherazade and a blue Izmir croc bearn....too beautiful for words!


----------



## juss

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree most of this apart from that I do see turquoise have a very faint green undertone, especially in certain lighting. And to compare the "new" turquoise with the "old" turquoise it's not quite like for like as the old was mostly in Cherve and the new ones are in other leathers (togo and clemance so far).


oh, i am glad there is green in it, was hoping i was wrong! thanks


----------



## babielovah

kewave said:


> Not sure what green this is but it just arrived in the boutique couple of days ago. Is this Cactus?




Cactus is matte


----------



## babielovah

Cactus is matte and not bright IMO, bamboo is a lot brighter


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> This is vert emeraude.  I was shown this exact wallet in st Bart but it was far beyond my wallet budget!!!  it was actually in the window with a rose Scherazade and a blue Izmir croc bearn....too beautiful for words!



thud.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopiko said:


> This is vert emeraude.  I was shown this exact wallet in st Bart but it was far beyond my wallet budget!!!  it was actually in the window with a rose Scherazade and a blue Izmir croc bearn....too beautiful for words!



Great pic of gorgeous exotics, thanks!


----------



## jp_536

hopiko said:


> This is vert emeraude.  I was shown this exact wallet in st Bart but it was far beyond my wallet budget!!!  it was actually in the window with a rose Scherazade and a blue Izmir croc bearn....too beautiful for words!




Dying!!!! Drooling!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LuxChic

Does anyone know when the RAC orders need to be finalized by?


----------



## palmbeachpink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree most of this apart from that I do see turquoise have a very faint green undertone, especially in certain lighting. And to compare the "new" turquoise with the "old" turquoise it's not quite like for like as the old was mostly in Cherve and the new ones are in other leathers (togo and clemance so far).



yes! i totally agree! you are spot on with the chevre vs clemence/togo comparison...when i bought my evie, i thought it was BA from afar then assumed BI as i didn't know T was being brought back! my T def has a green hue but does not show up at all on camera and i have tried in every light and different lenses!! 





pierina2 said:


> :



dear pierina2!! long time! hope you are doing well!! 

have you seen T IRL? 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, I also heard about this color  bc I made a comment about Bamboo being the only green offered this season that I knew of... He said Cactus in exotic too. I can't confirm or deny... Just "word on the streets" but I heard on IG...



still dying over your RT + can't believe we are twins on kuna! see you on the streets of IG! haha!


can't wait to see the new pink close to RJ!!


----------



## pierina2

palmbeachpink said:


> yes! i totally agree! you are spot on with the chevre vs clemence/togo comparison...when i bought my evie, i thought it was BA from afar then assumed BI as i didn't know T was being brought back! my T def has a green hue but does not show up at all on camera and i have tried in every light and different lenses!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear pierina2!! long time! hope you are doing well!!
> 
> have you seen T IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still dying over your RT + can't believe we are twins on kuna! see you on the streets of IG! haha!
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the new pink close to RJ!!



Hello, *PalmBeachPink,* it has been a while.  Hope that all is well with you?  I've only seen the turquoise swatch but hope to see a bag soon.  Or even just see the swatch again!  Will take my old turquoise items with me to compare.  How about you, have you seen it yet?


----------



## palmbeachpink

pierina2 said:


> Hello, *PalmBeachPink,* it has been a while.  Hope that all is well with you?  I've only seen the turquoise swatch but hope to see a bag soon.  Or even just see the swatch again!  Will take my old turquoise items with me to compare.  How about you, have you seen it yet?




i get to see her every night! ha! got my evelyne in january in T! my SA called and said you HAVE to come in, popped in wearing lululemons w/kiddos and i thought it was bleu azteque when i first saw from a few feet away! it's quite close minus the brightness of BA then it has the green tinge! i love it! it's a chameleon IMO!

i really think you will love the color for sure! didn't you request a SO in T years back?? have rec'd so many compliments, even the bag manager at H who i bumped into! he had not see the T color yet, my SA must have just grabbed it when it came off the truck! haha!  

i can try again and take some more pics if that would help! let me know! I've tried + tried and thus far the camera makes it look blue!! if it's sunny tomm, i could try pics at the beach! xx

miss you!! must catch up on your pics!! always my fave!! 

we need you on instagram, any chance that could be in the future? 

xxxx hope everyone in your family is doing well and glad you escaped PA, you would have been an icicle by now!


----------



## Chloesam

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone know if menthe is available for SO???


I don't know if Menthe is still available but the new color Bambou is very close.  I have the Double Sens in Menthe and I just got my first B in Bambou.  The colors are not the same but very similar.  I would say Bambou is actually better.  Richer....and it is available.


----------



## sydgirl

Chloesam said:


> I don't know if Menthe is still available but the new color Bambou is very close.  I have the Double Sens in Menthe and I just got my first B in Bambou.  The colors are not the same but very similar.  I would say Bambou is actually better.  Richer....and it is available.



I love the cool undertone in menthe whereas bamboo seems more warmer with a yellow undertone... Is your b with phw or ghw?? 

I'm considering it with phw since menthe looks like it's long gone 

Can you post a side by side comparison pic where the true colour shows pls?? 

And congrats on your b!!! What size is it??


----------



## Kelly_76

LuxChic said:


> Does anyone know when the RAC orders need to be finalized by?


 
The RAC list is not yet open, so you'll still have some time to decide. Probably in March you will be able to place your SO.


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> I love the cool undertone in menthe whereas bamboo seems more warmer with a yellow undertone... Is your b with phw or ghw??
> 
> I'm considering it with phw since menthe looks like it's long gone
> 
> Can you post a side by side comparison pic where the true colour shows pls??
> 
> And congrats on your b!!! What size is it??


I agree. I too love and missed out on menthe. I saw and passed on a Bambou bag. I felt, while nice, I will tire of the color over the years (I know I would tire of it by winter 14). Its lovely but I dont think quite as refined. Sigh.


----------



## purselover888

glamourbag said:


> I agree. I too love and missed out on menthe. I saw and passed on a Bambou bag. I felt, while nice, I will tire of the color over the years (I know I would tire of it by winter 14). Its lovely but I dont think quite as refined. Sigh.



I totally agree!  I also think Bambou pales in comparison to Menthe side by side.

None of the new fall colors sound too exciting to me.  Too bad!


----------



## pierina2

palmbeachpink said:


> i get to see her every night! ha! got my evelyne in january in T! my SA called and said you HAVE to come in, popped in wearing lululemons w/kiddos and i thought it was bleu azteque when i first saw from a few feet away! it's quite close minus the brightness of BA then it has the green tinge! i love it! it's a chameleon IMO!
> 
> i really think you will love the color for sure! didn't you request a SO in T years back?? have rec'd so many compliments, even the bag manager at H who i bumped into! he had not see the T color yet, my SA must have just grabbed it when it came off the truck! haha!
> 
> i can try again and take some more pics if that would help! let me know! I've tried + tried and thus far the camera makes it look blue!! if it's sunny tomm, i could try pics at the beach! xx
> 
> miss you!! must catch up on your pics!! always my fave!!
> 
> we need you on instagram, any chance that could be in the future?
> 
> xxxx hope everyone in your family is doing well and glad you escaped PA, you would have been an icicle by now!



You lucky thing,* palmbeachpink!!!!!*  Congratulations on that fantastic new bag.  I know what you mean, it's a really hard color to photograph accurately.  But gorgeous no doubt, in real life.  I'd love to see your most accurate pic.
I should have a 35 Kelly PHW coming in Turquoise though one never knows.  Hate to mention it in case it's a jinx somehow!  I was going to get an Evelyne too so I could wear the Kelly crossbody with the Evelyne strap, but mostly because an Evelyne in that color would be such a super bag.  Perfect for Florida!  And yes, I am soooo grateful not to be up North this winter!


----------



## LuxChic

Kelly_76 said:


> The RAC list is not yet open, so you'll still have some time to decide. Probably in March you will be able to place your SO.



Thank you Kelly_76


----------



## wiwid88

Hi Guys, what is RAC stands for? thank you


----------



## starstarz

Chloesam said:


> I don't know if Menthe is still available but the new color Bambou is very close.  I have the Double Sens in Menthe and I just got my first B in Bambou.  The colors are not the same but very similar.  I would say Bambou is actually better.  Richer....and it is available.


 
Would u mind sharing a comparison pic? I missed Menthe and probably would pick Bambou for replacement.


----------



## calisnoopy

just curious has anyone heard when Hermes Beverly Hills will be taking the special orders/custom orders for this year? 

I totally thought it would have happened by now especially after the managers got back from podium in Paris end of January


----------



## starstarz

If anyone has clue that if Lagon is back in stock? Saw reseller selling a Lagon Kelly and Constance with stamp R!!! If that's real, I would be really excited!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## wenyihsu

starstarz said:


> If anyone has clue that if Lagon is back in stock? Saw reseller selling a Lagon Kelly and Constance with stamp R!!! If that's real, I would be really excited!!!




Lagoon is still rested. What you probably saw were either 1) fakes or 2) turquiose - reissued this season and can look a little bit like Lagoon


----------



## wenyihsu

calisnoopy said:


> just curious has anyone heard when Hermes Beverly Hills will be taking the special orders/custom orders for this year?
> 
> I totally thought it would have happened by now especially after the managers got back from podium in Paris end of January




SO orders are normally taken in March / April


----------



## Chloesam

sydgirl said:


> I love the cool undertone in menthe whereas bamboo seems more warmer with a yellow undertone... Is your b with phw or ghw??
> 
> I'm considering it with phw since menthe looks like it's long gone
> 
> Can you post a side by side comparison pic where the true colour shows pls??
> 
> And congrats on your b!!! What size is it??


Thanks!  My Bambou B is GHW. 40cm.  The gold is stunning against the green.  I took her out for the last 2 days for a few hours and had so many compliments.  I actually saw a couple people taking pictures.  So funny.  I will take a side by side tomorrow since it is night time and you will want to see them in natural light for a true color comparison.


----------



## Chloesam

starstarz said:


> Would u mind sharing a comparison pic? I missed Menthe and probably would pick Bambou for replacement.


Yes, I will take a pic in the morning with natural sunlight for a true color comparison.  I have to say that color is definitely an individual preference.  When they are side by side Menthe definitely looks Minty and I prefer a true green.  I still love them both, but for me, Bambou is a more striking color.


----------



## sydgirl

Chloesam said:


> Thanks!  My Bambou B is GHW. 40cm.  The gold is stunning against the green.  I took her out for the last 2 days for a few hours and had so many compliments.  I actually saw a couple people taking pictures.  So funny.  I will take a side by side tomorrow since it is night time and you will want to see them in natural light for a true color comparison.



Can't wait for the pics!! Can I ask what you thought of carrying a 40b?? Very heavy?? How does it look in such a pop colour?? Did you bump into ppl carrying it??


----------



## purselover888

wenyihsu said:


> Lagoon is still rested. What you probably saw were either 1) fakes or 2) turquiose - reissued this season and can look a little bit like Lagoon



I don't know about this case.  I agree with you it is highly unlikely.  But with H, anything is possible.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> SO orders are normally taken in March / April



Can't wait to hear the colors that will be offered for upcoming SO!!!


----------



## Chloesam

http://cdn.purseblog.com/tpf/attach/jpeg.gif

Never posted a pic before.  Sorry.  Trying to post comparison of Menthe and Bambou.


----------



## Chloesam

Color comparison of Menthe and Bambou.


----------



## Chloesam

sydgirl said:


> Can't wait for the pics!! Can I ask what you thought of carrying a 40b?? Very heavy?? How does it look in such a pop colour?? Did you bump into ppl carrying it??


For some reason I can't get my photo to upload and I followed all the instructions so I am doing something wrong I will try again later.  To answer your question. No I have not seen anyone carrying a B Bambou but I have only had it one week. The 40 fits my height very well.  I am 5'10".  I don't think it is any heavier than my other large handbags.  Prada, Chanel... but it definitely is not light.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Yes meeee toooo!!! Somebody with intel on the colours please share (would be a happy just to see even if dont get to do one)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> http://cdn.purseblog.com/tpf/attach/jpeg.gif
> 
> Never posted a pic before.  Sorry.  Trying to post comparison of Menthe and Bambou.



To upload pics, use photobucket.com ~ very easy! Copy and paste the direct link url in to your post with using the mountain icon. 
Feel free to PM me if you need help.


----------



## sydgirl

glamourbag said:


> I agree. I too love and missed out on menthe. I saw and passed on a Bambou bag. I felt, while nice, I will tire of the color over the years (I know I would tire of it by winter 14). Its lovely but I dont think quite as refined. Sigh.



Was it a bambou b or k?? How would you compare it to menthe?? Was the yellow undertone the reason you didn't love it?? How 'bright' was it in person??


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> Was it a bambou b or k?? How would you compare it to menthe?? Was the yellow undertone the reason you didn't love it?? How 'bright' was it in person??



Hi Hon. A B...and please dont throw eggs at me!! It is brighter than Menthe and definitely shows its yellow undertones. I was so very much after a bright green but the "neon" (and you know I love my brights like Rose Tyrien, Kiwi, etc) in this Bambou color just didnt sit well with me and for some reason I knew I would tire of it over time. I also did not GASP when I saw it, like I did when I saw a bag in Menthe (and that Menthe bag was a SO Kelly!!!) Since I didnt gasp at Bambou I knew the color was not for me. I suppose if I had an endless money tree I would have it went for it and then shelved it when I got tired of it. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely color just not a color for me on a bag (an SLG, yes, but full bag, no). I know how I am with colors..so it just means that now I am more cognizant of what to bring home. I hope it helps.


----------



## lynne_ross

I suspect anyone looking for menthe will be disappointed with Bambou since Bambou definately has yellow undertones whereas menthe has blue undertones. Bambou is really bright too - it's like neon grass. I love the colour and it suits me more since I wear a lot of black and not much blue.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

glamourbag said:


> Hi Hon. A B...and please dont throw eggs at me!! It is brighter than Menthe and definitely shows its yellow undertones. I was so very much after a bright green but the "neon" (and you know I love my brights like Rose Tyrien, Kiwi, etc) in this Bambou color just didnt sit well with me and for some reason I knew I would tire of it over time. I also did not GASP when I saw it, like I did when I saw a bag in Menthe (and that Menthe bag was a SO Kelly!!!) Since I didnt gasp at Bambou I knew the color was not for me. I suppose if I had an endless money tree I would have it went for it and then shelved it when I got tired of it. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely color just not a color for me on a bag (an SLG, yes, but full bag, no). I know how I am with colors..so it just means that now I am more cognizant of what to bring home. I hope it helps.



I agree  if you don't gasp and get those butterflies when you see the bag, then it's not the one for you! It's a lot of money to spend on a bag that doesn't take your breath away...

Hmm if my heart is set on menthe, then don't think bambou will fill that void!

But Hermes did bring back BE so you never know, they might bring back menthe


----------



## Pandada

sydgirl said:


> I agree  if you don't gasp and get those butterflies when you see the bag, then it's not the one for you! It's a lot of money to spend on a bag that doesn't take your breath away...
> 
> Hmm if my heart is set on menthe, then don't think bambou will fill that void!
> 
> But Hermes did bring back BE so you never know, they might bring back menthe



They are bringing back BE?


----------



## sydgirl

Pandada said:


> They are bringing back BE?



I picked up my BE b in January this year


----------



## starstarz

wenyihsu said:


> Lagoon is still rested. What you probably saw were either 1) fakes or 2) turquiose - reissued this season and can look a little bit like Lagoon


 
Thanks dear. I've checked with the reseller and she misunderstood Bleu Paon as Lagon... Sigh...


----------



## GenieBottle26

glamourbag said:


> Hi Hon. A B...and please dont throw eggs at me!! It is brighter than Menthe and definitely shows its yellow undertones. I was so very much after a bright green but the "neon" (and you know I love my brights like Rose Tyrien, Kiwi, etc) in this Bambou color just didnt sit well with me and for some reason I knew I would tire of it over time. I also did not GASP when I saw it, like I did when I saw a bag in Menthe (and that Menthe bag was a SO Kelly!!!) Since I didnt gasp at Bambou I knew the color was not for me. I suppose if I had an endless money tree I would have it went for it and then shelved it when I got tired of it. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely color just not a color for me on a bag (an SLG, yes, but full bag, no). I know how I am with colors..so it just means that now I am more cognizant of what to bring home. I hope it helps.




I totally relate to what you're saying!  When my SA mentioned Bamboo & described it I told her I wasn't interested. Now MENTHE is just stunning. Still kicking myself for not getting a bag in this color. I saw a menthe K40 on a reseller & wish I would've gotten it (since now I'm in a dilemma about color for K40). Now I've seen the reveals of bambou here & they just look stunning but I know I wouldn't be happy in the long run.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> I picked up my BE b in January this year



Love BE, *sydgirl*, it's one of my favorite colors! Congrats.


----------



## Chloesam

Finally!!!  Thank you VigeeLeBrun!  Comparing Menthe Double Sens to Bambou Birkin. Both colors are lovely just different.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> Finally!!!  Thank you VigeeLeBrun!  Comparing Menthe Double Sens to Bambou Birkin. Both colors are lovely just different.



Love your Bambou B, *Chloesam*. It's a beautiful color and the GHW is TDF with it!


----------



## Chloesam

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your Bambou B, *Chloesam*. It's a beautiful color and the GHW is TDF with it!


Thank you VigeeLeBrun.  I was shopping today and actually had a lady run out of a store because she saw my bag and wanted to tell me how much she loved the color.  It was funny but very nice of her.  I had so many compliments today from various people.  My eleven year old daughter who doesn't really understand the world of H said..."Mom, how come everyone likes your bag so much?"  It was cute.


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love BE, *sydgirl*, it's one of my favorite colors! Congrats.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun


----------



## purselover888

I'm probably going to be on the fence about Bambou until I can't get it any more, and then I will love and chase it   (Just like Menthe)


----------



## chuhanwtf

Has anyone heard of the new crocodile color Vert Tatian (I spell this according to the pronounciation, don't know if it's the correct spell)? I was offered this in a Kelly cut but unfortunately it was actually reserved so I didn't get to see it. According to me SA, it's not a bright green, and it's matte. TIA!


----------



## carlinha

hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *

the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude 

i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!

for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*


----------



## Junglelove

^^^ WOW!!!!!  many congrats, *carlinha*


----------



## bagalogist

I was never a fan of green, but your bamboo green is just too enabling. I need a piece of bamboo to brighten my days......

Thanks for sharing, Carlinha, You have the most colorful collection of H!



carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hsiaomee

Bamboo is certainly growing on me.


----------



## At888

I'm not really into green color but seeing Carlinha's Kelly makes me drool.


----------



## Weenie

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*



OMG!!! The color is STUNNING!!! Love it so much!!


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*


*
Sooooo beautiful!!  With the GHW.......W O W!!  What a head turner this is!!  Congratulations on such a great addition!!!
*


----------



## Suncatcher

Gorgeous. A beautiful colour. Has anyone posted a picture of a bamboo 35B?


----------



## Kkho

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*


 

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! I live in Asia but I have an SA in Hamburg as my husband travels frequently there for work. She has just offered me a bamboo 30 togo in phw. Now that I've see your kelly Carlinha, I can't wait to see my B this Sunday when my husband returns from his trip!!! I'm gonna call the store later to see if they have your twilly 'cos the combination is just perfect!!! So so excited..


----------



## carlinha

Junglelove said:


> ^^^ WOW!!!!!  many congrats, *carlinha*



thank you so much *junglelove*!!



bagalogist said:


> I was never a fan of green, but your bamboo green is just too enabling. I need a piece of bamboo to brighten my days......
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Carlinha, You have the most colorful collection of H!



  thanks *bagalogist*!  i do love color!!



hsiaomee said:


> Bamboo is certainly growing on me.



 hehehehe glad i could enable *hsiaomee*!



At888 said:


> I'm not really into green color but seeing Carlinha's Kelly makes me drool.



:shame:  thanks *At888*!!!



Weenie said:


> OMG!!! The color is STUNNING!!! Love it so much!!



thanks *weenie*!  i am loving it too!!



hopiko said:


> *
> Sooooo beautiful!!  With the GHW.......W O W!!  What a head turner this is!!  Congratulations on such a great addition!!!
> *



awww thanks my dear *hopiko*!!!  she fits right in!!!


----------



## carlinha

MrsJDS said:


> Gorgeous. A beautiful colour. Has anyone posted a picture of a bamboo 35B?



thanks *MrsJDS*!  i am not sure if here but on IG yes...



Kkho said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! I live in Asia but I have an SA in Hamburg as my husband travels frequently there for work. She has just offered me a bamboo 30 togo in phw. Now that I've see your kelly Carlinha, I can't wait to see my B this Sunday when my husband returns from his trip!!! I'm gonna call the store later to see if they have your twilly 'cos the combination is just perfect!!! So so excited..



congrats *Kkho*!!!  i can't wait to see also, please post pics as soon as you get her!!!  i totally LOVE this twilly with it also, i hope you can find a pair!!


----------



## starstarz

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*


 
Hi dear, it's good to see again your beautiful Bambou Kelly here! The twilly you tied and the charm matched are PERFECT!!!


----------



## Nahreen

I am waiting for my local store to open the order list and have put my name up for an orange Kelly in togo or epsom. Does anybody know if it is likely my store will be able to order an orange K from H?


----------



## bagidiotic

Nahreen said:


> I am waiting for my local store to open the order list and have put my name up for an orange Kelly in togo or epsom. Does anybody know if it is likely my store will be able to order an orange K from H?



Its all up to your store sm
To view on your spending record n relationship
Whether they willing to give you that quota or request
No harm asking them


----------



## Nahreen

bagidiotic said:


> Its all up to your store sm
> To view on your spending record n relationship
> Whether they willing to give you that quota or request
> No harm asking them



My store have said that I am high up on their list with my request but I think it also depends on how many bags H in Paris will allow them to order. They are waiting for previous orders to come in before requesting more bags.

What I wanted to know was if it is likely Paris will fulfill a request for an orange bag if they ask for one?


----------



## Kkho

Nahreen said:


> My store have said that I am high up on their list with my request but I think it also depends on how many bags H in Paris will allow them to order. They are waiting for previous orders to come in before requesting more bags.
> 
> What I wanted to know was if it is likely Paris will fulfill a request for an orange bag if they ask for one?




According to my SA, each store is given a quota of bags and things to order. They will usually place the order months in advance and sometimes Paris will cancel the order if they can't fulfill it. I'm sure your SA will know exactly what they ordered and what stocks will be coming in for this entire season already.


----------



## Kkho

Orange is a basic colour so I'm sure they will have a few in their order. The problem is whether they want to give it to you so you need to work on your history in the store and your relationship with your SA. Good luck


----------



## Nahreen

Kkho said:


> Orange is a basic colour so I'm sure they will have a few in their order. The problem is whether they want to give it to you so you need to work on your history in the store and your relationship with your SA. Good luck


 
Thanks Kkho, I just wanted to know if orange was one of those colours that are usually available for order (there´s no point asking for something that is rarely available). 

Our store is really small, so they only recieve a couple of bags per year in total and most of them are already reserved for customers (i.e. ordered for a customer). I am hoping I´ll be one of those customers to whom they will place an order the next time they go to Paris. Yes I am working on my purchase history


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pierina2

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*




Wow, *carlinha,* you act fast!  This color must be just stunning on you, I bet that you two are gorgeous together!!  What a pretty, pretty color for a Kelly and the GHW is perfection.  Well done!   Are you enjoying it so far?

 (I am waiting for Turquoise myself.   )


----------



## carlinha

pierina2 said:


> Wow, *carlinha,* you act fast!  This color must be just stunning on you, I bet that you two are gorgeous together!!  What a pretty, pretty color for a Kelly and the GHW is perfection.  Well done!
> 
> (I am waiting for turquoise myself.   )



:lolots::lolots::lolots: omg *pierina*, it was total fate, wouldn't you know they GOT this bag on that day (we met) but didn't open all the boxes yet!!  so A calls me the next day when *nakedmosher2of3* and i were at the beach and she was like "OMG you won't believe it!!"  we literally DIED!!!!  i was still skeptical of 35 since i initially wanted a 32 but we went back anyway to see it in person and check it out... once i saw it IRL and put all my stuff in her and walked around the store, i knew i couldn't leave without her!!!  thanks my dear and it was so nice to meet you!  i instantly knew it was you   good luck on Ms. Turquoise!  i hope you get her soon, she fits right in with your wonderful blue collection!!!

p.s. am LOVING her and definitely playing favorites since i got her!!!


----------



## pierina2

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots: omg *pierina*, it was total fate, wouldn't you know they GOT this bag on that day (we met) but didn't open all the boxes yet!!  so A calls me the next day when *nakedmosher2of3* and i were at the beach and she was like "OMG you won't believe it!!"  we literally DIED!!!!  i was still skeptical of 35 since i initially wanted a 32 but we went back anyway to see it in person and check it out... once i saw it IRL and put all my stuff in her and walked around the store, i knew i couldn't leave without her!!!  thanks my dear and it was so nice to meet you!  i instantly knew it was you   good luck on Ms. Turquoise!  i hope you get her soon, she fits right in with your wonderful blue collection!!!
> 
> p.s. am LOVING her and definitely playing favorites since i got her!!!




It was lovely to meet you as well, *carlinha! *   It must have been quite a shipment as they'd already unpacked rose jaipur and bleu electric in 35 Kelly!  But Turquoise is the one for me.  I'm not surprised at all that you couldn't leave without the stunning Bambou.  She must have just lit up the store and I bet your smile wasn't far behind.  You can always add a smaller Kelly the next time they come out with a new fabulous color.  If a bag grabs you like that, I say grab her and go.  

And of course you're playing favorites - how could you not??  Are there any action pics yet, I'm just now catching up after my friends left.  Enjoy!


----------



## **Chanel**

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*



Wow, what a stunner, *carlinha*! And the ghw compliments it perfectly .
Many congratulations and can't wait to see your action pics with Miss Bambou. But I bet she will look stunning on you, especially with your nice tan! I think she will look nice with your Yellow Concours GM as well. Congrats again !


----------



## carlinha

starstarz said:


> Hi dear, it's good to see again your beautiful Bambou Kelly here! The twilly you tied and the charm matched are PERFECT!!!



hi hun!    good to see you on here too... hehehe!  thank you i needed this twilly for sure!  good thing i already had the grany horse paddock charm from before!



pierina2 said:


> It was lovely to meet you as well, *carlinha! *   It must have been quite a shipment as they'd already unpacked rose jaipur and bleu electric in 35 Kelly!  But Turquoise is the one for me.  I'm not surprised at all that you couldn't leave without the stunning Bambou.  She must have just lit up the store and I bet your smile wasn't far behind.  You can always add a smaller Kelly the next time they come out with a new fabulous color.  If a bag grabs you like that, I say grab her and go.
> 
> And of course you're playing favorites - how could you not??  Are there any action pics yet, I'm just now catching up after my friends left.  Enjoy!



amazing shipment indeed!  along with that BI shiny gator KP which i still fantasize about  (but no way can justify right now)... sigh one day!!!  RJ must have been stunning!  i like that color so much but can look so similar to capucine in certain lights... any special goodies for you??

i did post a modeling pic in the Go Kelly Go clubhouse thread.



**Chanel** said:


> Wow, what a stunner, *carlinha*! And the ghw compliments it perfectly .
> Many congratulations and can't wait to see your action pics with Miss Bambou. But I bet she will look stunning on you, especially with your nice tan! I think she will look nice with your Yellow Concours GM as well. Congrats again !



thank you so much ***chanel***!!  i love her so, she goes very well with my wardrobe!  yes the concours GM looks fab with her!!!  (my GM silk magic kelly in vert billard too!!)


----------



## m8875

Congrats carlinha! I've never owned a green bag in my life but now i have the k32 and b35 lol... bamboo is indeed gorgeous! LOL... 



carlinha said:


> hi hun!    good to see you on here too... hehehe!  thank you i needed this twilly for sure!  good thing i already had the grany horse paddock charm from before!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing shipment indeed!  along with that BI shiny gator KP which i still fantasize about  (but no way can justify right now)... sigh one day!!!  RJ must have been stunning!  i like that color so much but can look so similar to capucine in certain lights... any special goodies for you??
> 
> i did post a modeling pic in the Go Kelly Go clubhouse thread.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much ***chanel***!!  i love her so, she goes very well with my wardrobe!  yes the concours GM looks fab with her!!!  (my GM silk magic kelly in vert billard too!!)


----------



## birkin10600

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *
> 
> the color is simply AMAZING in real life, i literally gasped when she took it out of the bag, it is such a rich true green... definitely warmer than menthe and best with GHW in my opinion... also probably suits those with darker skintones/hair a tad bit more (think spring/summer with a nice glow/tan!), while i think menthe is gorgeous with PHW and suits lighter skintones/blonde hair... but just generally speaking of course, i think ANYONE can rock any color with the right attitude
> 
> i am having a hard time capturing the true color of bambou in pics... it comes out looking either too cool like menthe, or too warm/yellow... but here is one of the better pics i was able to get... i hope you can get a good idea of the color, and hope this makes it easier for you to decide if you are on the fence about getting it or not!
> 
> for reference, the horse charm is* GRANY SWIFT leather* (so Bambou is NOT as neon green as Grany for sure, it is true green but still very rich and vibrant)
> and the *twilly is Brandebourgs CW02 vert fluo/marine/vert*



Congratulations Carlinha! You got a beauty there! The color bamboo fits really great with your tan color skin! You look so gorgeous carrying her!  The more i get excited when i saw your kelly bamboo as my SA already got one for me with same specification as yours but in size 32, we are still waiting for their CEO approval. Hopefully next week, it will be ready for pick up! Nice to see that grany swift bag charm matches the bamboo perfectly. I can use my horse shoe grany charm when i get hold of her.


----------



## palmbeachpink

carlinha said:


> hi everyone i also wanted to share a pic of my newest H baby, *Bambou Togo K35 GHW *:cloud9




CONGRATS!! love, love, love!!!! i love the name too!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

pierina2 said:


> You lucky thing,* palmbeachpink!!!!!*  Congratulations on that fantastic new bag.  I know what you mean, it's a really hard color to photograph accurately.  But gorgeous no doubt, in real life.  I'd love to see your most accurate pic.
> I should have a 35 Kelly PHW coming in Turquoise though one never knows.  Hate to mention it in case it's a jinx somehow!  I was going to get an Evelyne too so I could wear the Kelly crossbody with the Evelyne strap, but mostly because an Evelyne in that color would be such a super bag.  Perfect for Florida!  And yes, I am soooo grateful not to be up North this winter!



can't wait to see your K in T! i am sure it will be coming soon, fingers crossed!

i have tried to get good pics, went to beach and people thought i was nuts taking pics of evie + they came out horrible! i think i got a pic, as close as i will ever get, of the T color today on my iPhone, in half shade/half sun and the bleu azteque carmen is on and a yellow pouch from minkoff is inside

that is such a brilliant idea to get an evelyne to use the strap + have a great bag! 

hope this helps hold you over!! will be watching for your posts!!


----------



## doves75

palmbeachpink said:


> can't wait to see your K in T! i am sure it will be coming soon, fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> i have tried to get good pics, went to beach and people thought i was nuts taking pics of evie + they came out horrible! i think i got a pic, as close as i will ever get, of the T color today on my iPhone, in half shade/half sun and the bleu azteque carmen is on and a yellow pouch from minkoff is inside
> 
> 
> 
> that is such a brilliant idea to get an evelyne to use the strap + have a great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps hold you over!! will be watching for your posts!!




Thanks for the pic and your T Evy is beautiful!! &#128153;&#128153;
But I think T and Aztec both almost the same from the pic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

palmbeachpink said:


> can't wait to see your K in T! i am sure it will be coming soon, fingers crossed!
> 
> i have tried to get good pics, went to beach and people thought i was nuts taking pics of evie + they came out horrible! i think i got a pic, as close as i will ever get, of the T color today on my iPhone, in half shade/half sun and the bleu azteque carmen is on and a yellow pouch from minkoff is inside
> 
> that is such a brilliant idea to get an evelyne to use the strap + have a great bag!
> 
> hope this helps hold you over!! will be watching for your posts!!



Love your T evelyne, *palmbeachpink*! This is one of the best colors this season.


----------



## pierina2

palmbeachpink said:


> can't wait to see your K in T! i am sure it will be coming soon, fingers crossed!
> 
> i have tried to get good pics, went to beach and people thought i was nuts taking pics of evie + they came out horrible! i think i got a pic, as close as i will ever get, of the T color today on my iPhone, in half shade/half sun and the bleu azteque carmen is on and a yellow pouch from minkoff is inside
> 
> that is such a brilliant idea to get an evelyne to use the strap + have a great bag!
> 
> hope this helps hold you over!! will be watching for your posts!!




Thank you *palmbeachpink*, great picture!  The Evelyne must have been sooooo pretty at the beach, with the white sand and the ocean.... It is a difficult color to get a picture of though.   My Turquoise Evelyne just arrived and none of the pictures are really accurate.  But what a terrific color!   In the bright Florida sun it almost looks cerulean.  Very pleased with it.


Here's a shot of Lagon, Turquoise and Blue Jean together.  Not completely accurate colors of course but it gives an idea of how they compare:


----------



## carlinha

pierina2 said:


> Thank you *palmbeachpink*, great picture!  The Evelyne must have been sooooo pretty at the beach, with the white sand and the ocean.... It is a difficult color to get a picture of though.   My Turquoise Evelyne just arrived and none of the pictures are really accurate.  But what a terrific color!   In the bright Florida sun it almost looks cerulean.  Very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of Lagon, Turquoise and Blue Jean together.  Not completely accurate colors of course but it gives an idea of how they compare:



I DIE OVER THIS PIC   so would you say Turq is lighter and brighter than BJ?

*pierina2*, i know this is a LONG shot but if you EVER decide you want to part with your beloved Lagon Lindy, please please pretty please with a cherry on top, let me know first!!!!


----------



## pierina2

carlinha said:


> I DIE OVER THIS PIC   so would you say Turq is lighter and brighter than BJ?
> 
> *pierina2*, i know this is a LONG shot but if you EVER decide you want to part with your beloved Lagon Lindy, please please pretty please with a cherry on top, let me know first!!!!




Thanks!   Turquoise is definitely brighter than blue jean, darker perhaps but also greener.  The picture is making them look more the same than they are and BJ always has white stitching.  There was a turquoise GP and an Evelyne at PB, in the case when we were there.  It looks darker inside the store, I thought the Evelyne was blue izmir at first - best to take it outside to see it.
Thanks so much for your Lindy love, c*arlinha, *but that one isn't going anywhere!


----------



## carlinha

pierina2 said:


> Thanks!   Turquoise is definitely brighter than blue jean, darker perhaps but also greener.  The picture is making them look more the same than they are and BJ always has white stitching.  There was a turquoise GP and an Evelyne at PB, in the case when we were there.  It looks darker inside the store, I thought the Evelyne was blue izmir at first - best to take it outside to see it.
> Thanks so much for your Lindy love, c*arlinha, *but that one isn't going anywhere!



i know i remember seeing the evelyne and GP and were not too impressed in the display case, but definitely better once you took it out.

hahahah i didn't think lindy lagon was going anywhere


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mp4

I saw turquoise IRL.  To me, it is more of a neutral.  It is certainly pretty but definitely not a pop color.  Blue azteque, on the other hand, is a gorgeous eye catching pop color!


----------



## sydgirl

glamourbag said:


> Hi Hon. A B...and please dont throw eggs at me!! It is brighter than Menthe and definitely shows its yellow undertones. I was so very much after a bright green but the "neon" (and you know I love my brights like Rose Tyrien, Kiwi, etc) in this Bambou color just didnt sit well with me and for some reason I knew I would tire of it over time. I also did not GASP when I saw it, like I did when I saw a bag in Menthe (and that Menthe bag was a SO Kelly!!!) Since I didnt gasp at Bambou I knew the color was not for me. I suppose if I had an endless money tree I would have it went for it and then shelved it when I got tired of it. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely color just not a color for me on a bag (an SLG, yes, but full bag, no). I know how I am with colors..so it just means that now I am more cognizant of what to bring home. I hope it helps.



Quick question, was the bambou b you saw with phw or ghw??
Wondering if phw would give it more of a cooler tone...? Thanks glamourbag


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> Quick question, was the bambou b you saw with phw or ghw??
> Wondering if phw would give it more of a cooler tone...? Thanks glamourbag


Hello my dear!! Ghw, but Ive seen a Bambou evelyne too, which has phw. Yes ghw makes it a bit warmer. Are you considering it? It is a nice color, its just I know for me (personally, and no offense to anyone else, as its really all personal) I would tire of it fairly quickly. I absolutely do NOT want to put any negative spin on this color....I totally think that if you are after a decent green, you should investigate it further because it may certainly be the one for you (after Menthe).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> I saw turquoise IRL.  To me, it is more of a neutral.  It is certainly pretty but definitely not a pop color.  Blue azteque, on the other hand, is a gorgeous eye catching pop color!



Totally agree!!!


----------



## pierina2

mp4 said:


> I saw turquoise IRL.  To me, it is more of a neutral.  It is certainly pretty but definitely not a pop color.  Blue azteque, on the other hand, is a gorgeous eye catching pop color!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Totally agree!!!



Agreeing with you both, turquoise is not a pop color like bleu azteque or lagon.


----------



## duna

I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!


----------



## periogirl28

Thanks for the colour descriptions. I am looking forward to seeing Vert Anglais and Pivoine. 
Here is my Rose Confetti Evelyn and 5P Pink Constance wallet. Both are in Epsom and you can see the difference. Confetti is red toned and warmer, pink is blue and cooler.


----------



## glamourbag

duna said:


> I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!


Hi Duna my dear! Were these for Fall 2014 or for SO use? Thank you for the intel!


----------



## glamourbag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2541929
> 
> Thanks for the colour descriptions. I am looking forward to seeing Vert Anglais and Pivoine.
> Here is my Rose Confetti Evelyn and 5P Pink Constance wallet. Both are in Epsom and you can see the difference. Confetti is red toned and warmer, pink is blue and cooler.


Bubblegum has been one of my wishlist colors from seasons past...Confetti and BG are close and I totally agree with your descriptions (and your picture is very accurate too). To be honest, I am having a hard time preferring one over the other now!!!! Hmmm in a dream world: Bubblegum for winter, Confetti for summer


----------



## periogirl28

glamourbag said:


> Bubblegum has been one of my wishlist colors from seasons past...Confetti and BG are close and I totally agree with your descriptions (and your picture is very accurate too). To be honest, I am having a hard time preferring one over the other now!!!! Hmmm in a dream world: Bubblegum for winter, Confetti for summer



Yes. We need both in our lives! Nice to know both are available.


----------



## duna

glamourbag said:


> Hi Duna my dear! Were these for Fall 2014 or for SO use? Thank you for the intel!



Yes for Fall 2014 but I dare say many of them will be offered as SO aswell. I asked my SM but he said he still hasn't recieved the papers for the RAC orders.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2541929
> 
> Thanks for the colour descriptions. I am looking forward to seeing Vert Anglais and Pivoine.
> Here is my Rose Confetti Evelyn and 5P Pink Constance wallet. Both are in Epsom and you can see the difference. Confetti is red toned and warmer, pink is blue and cooler.



*Ohhhhh this pic just makes my heart dance!!!! *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!



Thx for the intel Duna!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Ohhhhh this pic just makes my heart dance!!!! *



Dearest IF, I was briefly twins with you on the RT Evelyn, in the PM, but trying it on I realized I could not rock it like you can. So I exchanged it for this. More me and in my comfort zone. I will just continue to admire how you wear colour!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Dearest IF, I was briefly twins with you on the RT Evelyn, in the PM, but trying it on I realized I could not rock it like you can. So I exchanged it for this. More me and in my comfort zone. I will just continue to admire how you wear colour!



*Awww thank you sweet Periogirl! I must admit that RT is a tough color to wear if you're not comfortable with the TOP of the POP color spectrum! I think your RC is gorgy and such a pretty pink! Absolutely adore your wallet as well!!! *


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Kelly_76

duna said:


> Yes for Fall 2014 but I dare say many of them will be offered as SO aswell. I asked my SM but he said he still hasn't recieved the papers for the RAC orders.




Dear duna,
In my country the RAC orders can be placed end of April. Just got the info today. Hope this helps!
&#128521;


----------



## duna

Kelly_76 said:


> Dear duna,
> In my country the RAC orders can be placed end of April. Just got the info today. Hope this helps!
> &#128521;



Yes I think you're right (I'm in Europe too) my SM mentioned April/May. Still a bit to wait


----------



## Nahreen

duna said:


> Yes I think you're right (I'm in Europe too) my SM mentioned April/May. Still a bit to wait



What is RAC order?


----------



## Aurelia24

Anyone know if they will finally allow orders in box for this season...?
I hope so much...


----------



## pierina2

duna said:


> I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!



*duna, *thanks so much for the info!  It's always exciting to hear about the new colors.


----------



## pierina2

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2541929
> 
> Thanks for the colour descriptions. I am looking forward to seeing Vert Anglais and Pivoine.
> Here is my Rose Confetti Evelyn and 5P Pink Constance wallet. Both are in Epsom and you can see the difference. Confetti is red toned and warmer, pink is blue and cooler.



Gorgeous, *periogirl.* and so helpful to see them so close together.  Lovely Evelyne, perfect for Spring.


----------



## sydgirl

duna said:


> I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!



Thank you duna!! So 5P is back?? For b & k??? 
Any news on menthe?? Will RT & RL still be available??


----------



## citrus

duna said:


> I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!



Thanks duna, keen to see the blue with grey undertone, sounds promising.


----------



## duna

sydgirl said:


> Thank you duna!! So 5P is back?? For b & k???
> Any news on menthe?? Will RT & RL still be available??



I guess 5P is back since it was among next season's swatches, I didn't actually ask. As for Menthe and RT, they might be available for SO but my SM hasn't recievd the RAC list yet , so we won't know till then. As for RL my 2 neurons are still asleep ,lol, which colour is it?


----------



## duna

Nahreen said:


> What is RAC order?



RAC (Rest A Commander) is the new term for Special Orders.


----------



## duna

Aurelia24 said:


> Anyone know if they will finally allow orders in box for this season...?
> I hope so much...



I really don't know about Box, we will only know when the RAC papers arrive. I saw a lovely swatch of Evercolor which I really liked: it's a mix between Box and Swift, softer than Box and shinier than Swift. The swatch I saw was Evercolor in Vert Anglais, I NEED a bag in this combo!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

duna said:


> I guess 5P is back since it was among next season's swatches, I didn't actually ask. As for Menthe and RT, they might be available for SO but my SM hasn't recievd the RAC list yet , so we won't know till then. As for RL my 2 neurons are still asleep ,lol, which colour is it?



Thank you duna  think a lot of people will be excited about 5P returning!!

RL is rose lipstick


----------



## Aurelia24

duna said:


> I really don't know about Box, we will only know when the RAC papers arrive. I saw a lovely swatch of Evercolor which I really liked: it's a mix between Box and Swift, softer than Box and shinier than Swift. The swatch I saw was Evercolor in Vert Anglais, I NEED a bag in this combo!!!!




Sounds really interesting!!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

duna said:


> I saw some new swatches the other day at my store: I wasn't very impressed on the whole but a few are worth mentioning.....There's a gorgeous green "Vert Anglais" ( British racing green) a tad lighter than Vert Foncé, a new sky blue (I can't remember the name) but very pretty with a slight grey undertone (nicer than Ciel IMO), although I'm not a pink girl there's Rose Confetti ( baby pink) AND 5P pink (nicer than Confetti IMO) I was rather surprised since they are very similar. Pivoine is a bright red/orange, Vert Veronese is back. A very dark metallic grey called Plomb (I think) which means "lead", I compared it to black and I couldn't really tell the difference, Graphite is much nicer. That's all I can think of for now!



Thank you for the intel! Hope we will see lots of 5p pink and RT again.


----------



## OhManolo

citrus said:


> Thanks duna, keen to see the blue with grey undertone, sounds promising.



I quickly looked at the swatches today and I vaguely remember that the blue was called something like Blue Horizon? It wasn't very loud at all and seems like it could be good in a bigger bag. It was a subdue blue but not dark blue. Blue with slight gray with no green and not dark like navy. The new darker green was really beautiful and I am not even a green person! A great neutral! Saw a few pinks, a pretty (not too bright) yellow, an apricot-tone color and brique is back. Sorry, I did not have time to look at the names!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

OhManolo said:


> I quickly looked at the swatches today and I vaguely remember that the blue was called something like Blue Horizon? It wasn't very loud at all and seems like it could be good in a bigger bag. It was a subdue blue but not dark blue. Blue with slight gray with no green and not dark like navy. The new darker green was really beautiful and I am not even a green person! A great neutral! Saw a few pinks, a pretty (not too bright) yellow, an apricot-tone color and brique is back. Sorry, I did not have time to look at the names!




Thanks for your intel OhManolo!! Do you happened to know if graphite is offered for SO? Thanks )


----------



## OhManolo

doves75 said:


> Thanks for your intel OhManolo!! Do you happened to know if graphite is offered for SO? Thanks )



Sorry, dear, but I do not know about Graphite. Maybe someone else can chime in? I saw a darker gray but I also thought it looked more like black. I will try to get more intel this coming week.


----------



## sydgirl

Any news on lagoon returning?????


----------



## Nahreen

duna said:


> RAC (Rest A Commander) is the new term for Special Orders.



Thanks Duna.


----------



## doves75

OhManolo said:


> Sorry, dear, but I do not know about Graphite. Maybe someone else can chime in? I saw a darker gray but I also thought it looked more like black. I will try to get more intel this coming week.




Thank you OhManolo )


----------



## wenyihsu

I'm in Asia and my store just received the master list of what's available for SO this time. I was also able to take a look at the new swatches. I must say that I fell in love with new blue. It is by far my favorite light blue - not too bright but not too washed out either. The new red reminded me quite a bit of bougainville. There was also a new yellow that looked like a washed out soufre to me. And for those who were looking for a dark green. There is a green that is slightly darker than malachite. The new dark grey just looks like black to me.


----------



## sydgirl

wenyihsu said:


> I'm in Asia and my store just received the master list of what's available for SO this time. I was also able to take a look at the new swatches. I must say that I fell in love with new blue. It is by far my favorite light blue - not too bright but not too washed out either. The new red reminded me quite a bit of bougainville. There was also a new yellow that looked like a washed out soufre to me. And for those who were looking for a dark green. There is a green that is slightly darker than malachite. The new dark grey just looks like black to me.



Was menthe or lagoon on the SO list?? Any new pinks or purples??
How would you compare the new blue to Celeste or bleu lin??


----------



## wenyihsu

What's available for SO is different from store to store so what's available in my store might not be available in yours. According to my SM, lagoon is still rested. Menthe was available for SO but only in Chevre. The other colors available in Chevre are Pink Confetti, Anemone, Feu, Blue Saphir, Blue De Galice, Etoupe, Rouge Casaque, Blue Azetique. I think I might be missing just a couple but those are most likely in the more neutral tones. I was not paying much attention to what's available in other leathers as I was focused on what's available in Chevre. 

I would say that the new blue is closer to blue lin than celeste as it has just a hint of grey. But it is brighter and more vibrant than blue lin. I also thought blue lin was a little flat and looked more washed out. I thought at SO a kelly in this new blue but it's only available in clemence, swift and epsom. I figured this is probably one of my last chances to get a bag in menthe  AND I just love Chevre so ... Now I just need to figure out what color I want to contrast it with. 

There are no new purples. As for pink - there's a new color that is kind of a orangey pink. A little bit like Rose Japiur but more muted and a little more orange.


----------



## Miss Al

wenyihsu said:


> I'm in Asia and my store just received the master list of what's available for SO this time. I was also able to take a look at the new swatches. I must say that I fell in love with new blue. It is by far my favorite light blue - not too bright but not too washed out either. The new red reminded me quite a bit of bougainville. There was also a new yellow that looked like a washed out soufre to me. And for those who were looking for a dark green. There is a green that is slightly darker than malachite. The new dark grey just looks like black to me.


 
Thanks for the info! :sunnies


----------



## pink888

wenyihsu said:


> What's available for SO is different from store to store so what's available in my store might not be available in yours. According to my SM, lagoon is still rested. Menthe was available for SO but only in Chevre. The other colors available in Chevre are Pink Confetti, Anemone, Feu, Blue Saphir, Blue De Galice, Etoupe, Rouge Casaque, Blue Azetique. I think I might be missing just a couple but those are most likely in the more neutral tones. I was not paying much attention to what's available in other leathers as I was focused on what's available in Chevre.
> 
> I would say that the new blue is closer to blue lin than celeste as it has just a hint of grey. But it is brighter and more vibrant than blue lin. I also thought blue lin was a little flat and looked more washed out. I thought at SO a kelly in this new blue but it's only available in clemence, swift and epsom. I figured this is probably one of my last chances to get a bag in menthe  AND I just love Chevre so ... Now I just need to figure out what color I want to contrast it with.
> 
> There are no new purples. As for pink - there's a new color that is kind of a orangey pink. A little bit like Rose Japiur but more muted and a little more orange.



Thank you for the info! Do you happen to know if 5P is available (either for SO or regular production)?


----------



## chicinthecity777

pink888 said:


> Thank you for the info! Do you happen to know if 5P is available (either for SO or regular production)?



5P is not available for podium order. SO only.


----------



## Miss Al

xiangxiang0731 said:


> 5P is not available for podium order. SO only.


 
:cry:


----------



## pink888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> 5P is not available for podium order. SO only.




Thank you xiangxiang0731. 

So does this mean 5P is available for SO in Epsom only but not Chèvre? 
As it was not on wenyihsu's Chèvre SO list..

Also, is Rose Confetti going to be available for podium for F/W? Or SO only again?


----------



## chicinthecity777

pink888 said:


> Thank you xiangxiang0731.
> 
> So does this mean 5P is available for SO in Epsom only but not Chèvre?
> As it was not on wenyihsu's Chèvre SO list..
> 
> Also, is Rose Confetti going to be available for podium for F/W? Or SO only again?



Correct, not available in Chevre.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wenyihsu said:


> I'm in Asia and my store just received the master list of what's available for SO this time. I was also able to take a look at the new swatches. I must say that I fell in love with new blue. It is by far my favorite light blue - not too bright but not too washed out either. The new red reminded me quite a bit of bougainville. There was also a new yellow that looked like a washed out soufre to me. And for those who were looking for a dark green. There is a green that is slightly darker than malachite. The new dark grey just looks like black to me.




Thank you for the intel!! Keeping everything crossed that the new red is indeed a good substitute to Bougainvillea as I adore that color but missed out first round.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> What's available for SO is different from store to store so what's available in my store might not be available in yours. According to my SM, lagoon is still rested. Menthe was available for SO but only in Chevre. The other colors available in Chevre are Pink Confetti, Anemone, Feu, Blue Saphir, Blue De Galice, Etoupe, Rouge Casaque, Blue Azetique. I think I might be missing just a couple but those are most likely in the more neutral tones. I was not paying much attention to what's available in other leathers as I was focused on what's available in Chevre.
> 
> I would say that the new blue is closer to blue lin than celeste as it has just a hint of grey. But it is brighter and more vibrant than blue lin. I also thought blue lin was a little flat and looked more washed out. I thought at SO a kelly in this new blue but it's only available in clemence, swift and epsom. I figured this is probably one of my last chances to get a bag in menthe  AND I just love Chevre so ... Now I just need to figure out what color I want to contrast it with.
> 
> There are no new purples. As for pink - there's a new color that is kind of a orangey pink. A little bit like Rose Japiur but more muted and a little more orange.



Thanks for the details, *wenyihsu*!


----------



## starstarz

wenyihsu said:


> I'm in Asia and my store just received the master list of what's available for SO this time. I was also able to take a look at the new swatches. I must say that I fell in love with new blue. It is by far my favorite light blue - not too bright but not too washed out either. The new red reminded me quite a bit of bougainville. There was also a new yellow that looked like a washed out soufre to me. And for those who were looking for a dark green. There is a green that is slightly darker than malachite. The new dark grey just looks like black to me.


 
Thanks dear for the info. So there are two red tone in the coming FW? One similar as Bougainviller and one similar as Rose Jaipur?


----------



## carlinha

wenyihsu said:


> What's available for SO is different from store to store so what's available in my store might not be available in yours. According to my SM, lagoon is still rested. Menthe was available for SO but only in Chevre. The other colors available in Chevre are Pink Confetti, Anemone, Feu, Blue Saphir, Blue De Galice, Etoupe, Rouge Casaque, Blue Azetique. I think I might be missing just a couple but those are most likely in the more neutral tones. I was not paying much attention to what's available in other leathers as I was focused on what's available in Chevre.
> 
> I would say that the new blue is closer to blue lin than celeste as it has just a hint of grey. But it is brighter and more vibrant than blue lin. I also thought blue lin was a little flat and looked more washed out. I thought at SO a kelly in this new blue but it's only available in clemence, swift and epsom. I figured this is probably one of my last chances to get a bag in menthe  AND I just love Chevre so ... Now I just need to figure out what color I want to contrast it with.
> 
> There are no new purples. As for *pink - there's a new color that is kind of a orangey pink. A little bit like Rose Japiur but more muted and a little more orange.*



thanks for the info *wenyihsu*!!

seriously Hermes??!?!!  ANOTHER ROSE JAIPUR/FLAMINGO/CREVETTE/ETC variation?!?!??!??!!!   ENOUGH already!!!  bring in other colors like a bright pink, lavender/lilac, lagon!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> thanks for the info *wenyihsu*!!
> 
> seriously Hermes??!?!!  ANOTHER ROSE JAIPUR/FLAMINGO/CREVETTE/ETC variation?!?!??!??!!!   ENOUGH already!!!  *bring in other colors like a bright pink, lavender/lilac, lagon!!!!!*



*carlinha*, I agree 100%. We need some color variation here!


----------



## Miss Al

carlinha said:


> thanks for the info *wenyihsu*!!
> 
> seriously Hermes??!?!!  ANOTHER ROSE JAIPUR/FLAMINGO/CREVETTE/ETC variation?!?!??!??!!!   ENOUGH already!!!  bring in other colors like a bright pink, lavender/lilac, lagon!!!!!



Agree. I'm tired of these color variations.


----------



## chicinthecity777

carlinha said:


> thanks for the info *wenyihsu*!!
> 
> seriously Hermes??!?!! ANOTHER ROSE JAIPUR/FLAMINGO/CREVETTE/ETC variation?!?!??!??!!!  ENOUGH already!!! bring in other colors like a bright pink, lavender/lilac, lagon!!!!!


 
Couldn't agree more!


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> thanks for the info *wenyihsu*!!
> 
> seriously Hermes??!?!!  ANOTHER ROSE JAIPUR/FLAMINGO/CREVETTE/ETC variation?!?!??!??!!!   ENOUGH already!!!  bring in other colors like a bright pink, lavender/lilac, lagon!!!!!



Totally agree.  I think maybe orange is in French genes.


----------



## londondolly

The new 'pink' is called Peche, it's close to the crevette / flamingo family but it's duller in my opinion.


----------



## londondolly

Here's a pic of the color swatches.. Peche is the 3rd from the bottom. The blues in the middle is Bleu Paradis.


----------



## purselover888

^^ thank you for the swatches.  
But zzzzzz.....


----------



## glamourbag

purselover888 said:


> ^^ thank you for the swatches.
> But zzzzzz.....



Amen to that comment


----------



## sydgirl

Don't like any of these new colours 

Is rose lipstick and rose tyrien still trickling into stores?? Still hoping to get a b in one if these pinks


----------



## carlinha

purselover888 said:


> ^^ thank you for the swatches.
> *But zzzzzz.....*



amen to that too!  i am safe for FW14 at least leather bag wise 
my wallet is happy!!!


----------



## Miss Al

londondolly said:


> Here's a pic of the color swatches.. Peche is the 3rd from the bottom. The blues in the middle is Bleu Paradis.



The peche looks orangey at least on my screen.


----------



## webaj

purselover888 said:


> ^^ thank you for the swatches.
> But zzzzzz.....



Oh my...so disappointed in these colors.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mp4

I am a green lover so the green in the swatches peaks my curiosity.   That said, I need another green bag in this green range like I need a hole in the head!


----------



## carlinha

mp4 said:


> I am a green lover so the green in the swatches peaks my curiosity.   That said,* I need another green bag in this green range like I need a hole in the head!*


----------



## Jadeite

purselover888 said:


> ^^ thank you for the swatches.
> But zzzzzz.....



ITA. 

Why cannot they bring back lilac... Grr...


----------



## carlinha

Jadeite said:


> ITA.
> 
> Why cannot they bring back lilac... Grr...



*YES!  for me, lagon, lilac and rose shocking would be my dream colors.... hear me Hermes gods???? *

sigh, hope one day in my lifetime!


----------



## Kkho

londondolly said:


> Here's a pic of the color swatches.. Peche is the 3rd from the bottom. The blues in the middle is Bleu Paradis.




Thanks so much londondolly. Do you happen to know the name of the yellow? It's gorgeous, much nicer than the souffre. I need a yellow H bag desperately.. Haha


----------



## starstarz

carlinha said:


> *YES!  for me, lagon, lilac and rose shocking would be my dream colors.... hear me Hermes gods???? *
> 
> sigh, hope one day in my lifetime!


 
same here!!!! Lagon, Lilac, Parme, please come back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graycat5

I've heard of a yellow called Jaune Poisson - do we know if this is it??


----------



## londondolly

Kkho said:


> Thanks so much londondolly. Do you happen to know the name of the yellow? It's gorgeous, much nicer than the souffre. I need a yellow H bag desperately.. Haha


I think as Greycat mentioned it's called Jaune Poisson.


----------



## Kkho

londondolly said:


> I think as Greycat mentioned it's called Jaune Poisson.




Thanks so much. Gonna try and ask my SA to get me something in that!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

starstarz said:


> same here!!!! Lagon, Lilac, Parme, please come back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duna

graycat5 said:


> I've heard of a yellow called Jaune Poisson - do we know if this is it??





londondolly said:


> I think as Greycat mentioned it's called Jaune Poisson.



I saw it this morning, it's a pale yellow and it's called Jaune Poussin (baby chick) poisson means fish.


----------



## purselover888

duna said:


> I saw it this morning, it's a pale yellow and it's called Jaune Poussin (baby chick) poisson means fish.



Oh thank gawd it's poussin instead of poisson.  I think when H names any color seafood, the color is somewhat cursed.  (I think Peche will do better than Crevette just based on le nom)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hmmmm, those swatches are just sad sad sad.  I need some excitement in my wardrobe!!!! Owell.

Does anyone know if black chevre (exterior) is offered for SO all the time???


----------



## wenyihsu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm, those swatches are just sad sad sad.  I need some excitement in my wardrobe!!!! Owell.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if black chevre (exterior) is offered for SO all the time???




I dont think so. At least at my store black was not available in Chevre.


----------



## purselover888

wenyihsu said:


> I dont think so. At least at my store black was not available in Chevre.



oh no !


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## graycat5

duna said:


> I saw it this morning, it's a pale yellow and it's called Jaune Poussin (baby chick) poisson means fish.


Ha - thank goodness!  Baby Chick yellow is far more appealing than Fish yellow!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

graycat5 said:


> Ha - thank goodness!  Baby Chick yellow is far more appealing than Fish yellow!




Agreed, *greycat* ~ and Jaune Poussin (baby chick) sounds divine.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Cant wait for the new swatches! But i am happy to know that RT and Menthe could be ordered.

Thanks ladies


----------



## duna

graycat5 said:


> Ha - thank goodness!  Baby Chick yellow is far more appealing than Fish yellow!



LOL, yes!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw the swatches- JP is a beautiful bright yellow.


----------



## m8875

Are we certain that Rose Tyrien is available for this round of SO? If so, I'm just going to scream!!! LOL.... about to put in mine in 2 weeks.... !!!! Can anyone chime in?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

graycat5 said:


> Ha - thank goodness!  Baby Chick yellow is far more appealing than Fish yellow!



Oh you just crack me up


----------



## carlinha

graycat5 said:


> Ha - thank goodness!  Baby Chick yellow is far more appealing than Fish yellow!


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Jadeite

graycat5 said:


> Ha - thank goodness!  Baby Chick yellow is far more appealing than Fish yellow!



I don't know what fish yellow can look like though. Chick yellow is quite endearing.


----------



## graycat5

Of course I meant no offense to any yellow fish fans out there...

This little guy, for example, is quite a handsome fellow!


----------



## starstarz

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw the swatches- JP is a beautiful bright yellow.


 
Is it something like Soleil???


----------



## londondolly

I am afraid it isn't. Its more like a pale yellow, but I could be wrong since I saw that swatch under orange lighting. 


starstarz said:


> Is it something like Soleil???


----------



## TenaciousB

m8875 said:


> Are we certain that Rose Tyrien is available for this round of SO? If so, I'm just going to scream!!! LOL.... about to put in mine in 2 weeks.... !!!! Can anyone chime in?




Hi, I just put my so today and yes I put one for Rose Tyrien .


----------



## chicinthecity777

graycat5 said:


> Of course I meant no offense to any yellow fish fans out there...
> 
> This little guy, for example, is quite a handsome fellow!



arwhh... it's adorable!


----------



## pink888

Does anyone know what colors are available for SO in exotics? Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

saw a pic of FW14 colors from Instagram, Bleu Paradis is totally different from the previous pic, look alike Bleu Hydra while Peche looks a yummy pink? dunno which one is similar as the real thing, cant wait seeing them asap


----------



## m8875

TenaciousB said:


> Hi, I just put my so today and yes I put one for Rose Tyrien .



Yeay! gives me hope! Congrats on yours  So when you go to place your SO, do they show you all the possible color options? I hope my boutique has Rose T available as well....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

starstarz said:


> Is it something like Soleil???



Hello, Starstarz.  It reminded me of a daffodil.


----------



## doves75

TenaciousB said:


> Hi, I just put my so today and yes I put one for Rose Tyrien .




Hi TenaciousB...do you know if RT comes in chevre? Thank you!! Congrats for placing the SO &#128077;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, Starstarz.  It reminded me of a daffodil.



Sounds beautiful, *Madam B*! Can't wait to see this color IRL.


----------



## periogirl28

I just saw the swatches today. Not very encouraging and I was not allowed to take pics by the SA. I have not met her before. 
Bleu Paradiz is a darker shade of Ciel
Vert Anglais is a forest green quite similar to Vert Fonce to me. Swatch came in Epsom and Evergrain. 
Jaune Poisson is not neon, I think it's a yellow with a slight green undertone. 
Pivoine is another variation on the Flamingo/ Crevette/ Rose Jaipur theme. 
Peche is a blush colour
Plomb is black with a grey tinge. Chalky
Encorce is quite similar to chocolate 
I did not see the Rouge Duchesse swatch so cannot comment
I will try to get pics if I can.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> I just saw the swatches today. Not very encouraging and I was not allowed to take pics by the SA. I have not met her before.
> Bleu Paradiz is a darker shade of Ciel
> Vert Anglais is a forest green quite similar to Vert Fonce to me. Swatch came in Epsom and Evergrain.
> Jaune Poisson is not neon, I think it's a yellow with a slight green undertone.
> Pivoine is another variation on the Flamingo/ Crevette/ Rose Jaipur theme.
> Peche is a blush colour
> Plomb is black with a grey tinge. Chalky
> Encorce is quite similar to chocolate
> I did not see the Rouge Duchesse swatch so cannot comment
> I will try to get pics if I can.



Thanks for the intel, *periogirl*! My SA will be back from vacation next week and I will try to go to H and see them myself. 
Peche, Pivoine and Jaune Poisson sound amazing.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the intel, *periogirl*! My SA will be back from vacation next week and I will try to go to H and see them myself.
> Peche, Pivoine and Jaune Poisson sound amazing.



Dear Vigee, can't wait to hear what you think about the colours and also, what you order!


----------



## Ladybug^^

2014 F/W color swatch 

To be honest the color really disappointed me there is no pink only peach for next season

The 1st picture not accurate due to lighting please refer to 2nd and 3rd page...The new sikkim leather very similar to swift


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybug^^ said:


> 2014 F/W color swatch
> 
> To be honest the color really disappointed me there is no pink only peach for next season
> 
> The 1st picture not accurate due to lighting please refer to 2nd and 3rd page...The new sikkim leather very similar to swift



No pink, but I love peche! Thanks for the pics,* Ladybug*!


----------



## Ladybug^^

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No pink, but I love peche! Thanks for the pics,* Ladybug*!



 Glad to help


----------



## periogirl28

Those are good photos, wish we had some of the front of the swatches.


----------



## lillyn79

I made a SO with two new colors. I chose a B30 in R. Piovine  I can't remember the interior but its was also a new color.  Can't wait!!!!   I think most colors for FW14 are pretty,way better than colors offered in FW13


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lillyn79 said:


> I made a SO with two new colors. I chose a B30 in R. Piovine  I can't remember the interior but its was also a new color.  Can't wait!!!!   I think most colors for FW14 are pretty,way better than colors offered in FW13



Congrats, *lillyn*! Your SO sounds divine, LOVE rouge Bs


----------



## starstarz

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, Starstarz.  It reminded me of a daffodil.


 
Oh wow, thats lovely! would love to have a Kelly in this new yellow


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> Oh wow, thats lovely! would love to have a Kelly in this new yellow



That would be beautiful, *starstarz*! I would love a K32 or a B30 in peche


----------



## TenaciousB

doves75 said:


> Hi TenaciousB...do you know if RT comes in chevre? Thank you!! Congrats for placing the SO &#128077;



Hi dove75, I didn't get to see any colour swatches or leathers. I already have RT in my mind with another combo, so they just called to confirm if the colours combi that I want is available or not. I'm still a newbie in the H world and haven't ventured to choose different leathers other than Epsom and Togo. So when they asked me which leather i want, I said doesn't matter so long as it's the colour I want. I know a lot of Tpf members like chèvre for K, but since I haven't seen a chèvre IRL, I'm not game to order it. Maybe next so .


----------



## jmen

TenaciousB said:


> Hi dove75, I didn't get to see any colour swatches or leathers. I already have RT in my mind with another combo, so they just called to confirm if the colours combi that I want is available or not. I'm still a newbie in the H world and haven't ventured to choose different leathers other than Epsom and Togo. So when they asked me which leather i want, I said doesn't matter so long as it's the colour I want. I know a lot of Tpf members like chèvre for K, but since I haven't seen a chèvre IRL, I'm not game to order it. Maybe next so .





You should look at pics in the reference section.  I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say no one would walk away from chevre.   It shows color crisply and is a light weight weather.  Somewhere on tpf is a pic of my RT 28 Kelly in chevre.  If it is not too late to specify, consider doing so.


----------



## TenaciousB

jmen said:


> You should look at pics in the reference section.  I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say no one would walk away from chevre.   It shows color crisply and is a light weight weather.  Somewhere on tpf is a pic of my RT 28 Kelly in chevre.  If it is not too late to specify, consider doing so.




Thanks jmen, I called back 5 mins after placing the order just to confirm if the bag will have a contrast stitching and they said too late it's gone thru. I'll definitely look into chèvre next time. Btw, every time I see a RT bag it always has a contrast stitching, can RT have a tone on tone stitching? Sorry this question may not be in the right forum.


----------



## june17

Hi all!

I'm a hermes newbie. I'm just wondering if it is possible to put an order of exotic skin?
I don't know how this PO and SO works. Does SA offer it to us? Or we could just ask for one?


----------



## rosebud_7

Jaune Poussin looks promising!!  Will have to keep a lookout for it!

It made me think of Peeps though  I loved those things when I was a kid!


----------



## ghoztz

rosebud_7 said:


> Jaune Poussin looks promising!!  Will have to keep a lookout for it!
> 
> It made me think of Peeps though  I loved those things when I was a kid!


+1!  Can't wait to see it in person.  It shall be a fun color.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jmen said:


> You should look at pics in the reference section.  I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say no one would walk away from chevre.   It shows color crisply and is a light weight weather.  Somewhere on tpf is a pic of my RT 28 Kelly in chevre.  If it is not too late to specify, consider doing so.





TenaciousB said:


> Thanks jmen, I called back 5 mins after placing the order just to confirm if the bag will have a contrast stitching and they said too late it's gone thru. I'll definitely look into chèvre next time. Btw, every time I see a RT bag it always has a contrast stitching, can RT have a tone on tone stitching? Sorry this question may not be in the right forum.



RT is not available in Chevre this time around. Epsom only.


----------



## ellayplam

Jadeite said:


> ITA.
> 
> Why cannot they bring back lilac... Grr...



+1


----------



## Kkho

Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!! 
Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560698
> View attachment 2560699
> 
> 
> Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!!
> Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone



Hi what is the first colour from the right? Is it a shade in red coz it looks pinkish on my screen.


----------



## duna

Miss Al said:


> Hi what is the first colour from the right? Is it a shade in red coz it looks pinkish on my screen.



That's probably Pivoine.


----------



## Miss Al

duna said:


> That's probably Pivoine.



Does it look reddish or more to pink in real life?


----------



## duna

Miss Al said:


> Does it look reddish or more to pink in real life?



More reddish.


----------



## Miss Al

duna said:


> More reddish.


 
Thanks Duna.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560698
> View attachment 2560699
> 
> 
> Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!!
> Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone



Thanks so much for this Kkho! 
Do you by any chance know the name of the 2 green on the second picture please ?
TIA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560698
> View attachment 2560699
> 
> 
> Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!!
> Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone



Great pics! Thanks, *Kkho*!!!


----------



## duna

cr1stalangel said:


> Thanks so much for this Kkho!
> Do you by any chance know the name of the 2 green on the second picture please ?
> TIA!



The green is "Vert Anglais" in Epsom and Evercolor: I NEED a bag in Evercolor VA, it's absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Katel

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560698
> View attachment 2560699
> 
> 
> Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!!
> Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone



Thank you for the pics, Kkho! 

What is the color just to the right of jaune poussin? Is this peche? Does it look like pale apricot irl?  Is it a beige with a hint of pink?

(must get me to the store for a peek


----------



## GenieBottle26

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560698
> View attachment 2560699
> 
> 
> Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!!
> Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone




Thank you for the swatches! Could you tell me what the pinkish red color is on the far right??


----------



## cr1stalangel

duna said:


> The green is "Vert Anglais" in Epsom and Evercolor: I NEED a bag in Evercolor VA, it's absolutely amazing!!



Oh gosh, thank you for that Duna! 
I thought my eyes (or computer screen) was deceiving me cause it looks like Vert Bengale! I'd love love to have a Kelly in this colour.


----------



## Kkho

If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because I love pop colors more. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.


----------



## duna

cr1stalangel said:


> Oh gosh, thank you for that Duna!
> I thought my eyes (or computer screen) was deceiving me cause it looks like Vert Bengale! I'd love love to have a Kelly in this colour.



It's gorgeous but it's not really like Vert Bengale: it's a forest green, rather like Vert Foncé but slightly less dark. VB is a bit lighter....


----------



## duna

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560949
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because I love pop colors more. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.



Isn't the yellow Jaune Poussin? The almost black is Plomb (lead): it's a slighty metallic black to my eyes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560949
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because *I love pop colors more*. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.



I am with you on the pop of colors and these are beautiful! Still in love with peche but the pivione is a close second!

Thanks again for the pics and your great memory, *Kkho*!


----------



## cr1stalangel

duna said:


> It's gorgeous but it's not really like Vert Bengale: it's a forest green, rather like Vert Foncé but slightly less dark. VB is a bit lighter....



Gotcha Duna. Still a pretty shade of green I think.  Thanks again!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560949
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because I love pop colors more. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.



Thank you Kkho! Good to know Brique is making a comeback.


----------



## Suncatcher

The blue paradis looks very lovely, especially in Epsom.


----------



## Kkho

duna said:


> Isn't the yellow Jaune Poussin? The almost black is Plomb (lead): it's a slighty metallic black to my eyes.






This is the Jaune, Duna. Sorry I should have put all the colours together in one picture. I picked out the blue and yellow from the swatches as I wanted my SA to take note of the colours I wanted for next season. The other yellowish color is sable.


----------



## Miss Al

Thanks Kkho. Peche, pivione and brique have caught my eye. Will go to the store to check out the colours irl.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Why don't the SM'S ever make themselves useful and bring back some Ghillies?  They'd always come back empty handed.


----------



## Jadeite

Thanks kkho for the swatches. Very un-inspired by the new colours. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why don't the SM'S ever make themselves useful and bring back some Ghillies?  They'd always come back empty handed.



You make me laugh!


----------



## sydgirl

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560698
> View attachment 2560699
> 
> 
> Had a look at the swatch at the store today for autumn / winter 2014 and I'm disappointed with the poussin Jaune. It's more dull and lighter in color than the souffre. The blue paradis in my opinion is much nicer than the current turquoise and comes in Epsom so yeah for me!!
> Here are the other colours. Enjoy everyone



Loving pivione!!  definitely eye catching!! Would you classify it as a pink tone?? 

Thank you for the pics!!


----------



## starstarz

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560949
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because I love pop colors more. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.


 
Thanks so much for the pic Kkho! The FW14 colors are not tempting as SS14, but I still want a Birkin/Kelly in Peche


----------



## ShyShy

Wow, thanks for the pics KKho!  In your opinion, how does peche compare to a color like rose the?  Also, how does pivione compare to something like bougainvillea?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why don't the SM'S ever make themselves useful and bring back some Ghillies?  They'd always come back empty handed.



To be fair, it's not down to SMs to bring Ghillies back. Many store have ordered Ghillies and many orders have not been fulfilled so far.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> To be fair, it's not down to SMs to bring Ghillies back. *Many store have ordered Ghillies and many orders have not been fulfilled so far*.



That's true! I was lucky to get my Ghillies K last year and they received only a few.


----------



## Kkho

ShyShy said:


> Wow, thanks for the pics KKho!  In your opinion, how does peche compare to a color like rose the?  Also, how does pivione compare to something like bougainvillea?




I didn't pay much attention to the other colors 'cos I'm looking only at colors that came in Epsom for another sellier K. But in the brief moments I spent on the brighter colours, I thought rose the is definitely more dull than the peche. Peche is super peachy!! A more intense peach than crevette. 
The Bougainvillea has a more orange tone , the pivione has more pink undertones in its red. 
Hope this is of help.


----------



## Katel

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560949
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because I love pop colors more. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.


 
thank you, Kkho!


----------



## Lucynancy

Jadeite said:


> Thanks kkho for the swatches. Very un-inspired by the new colours. Zzzzzzzzz



Agree with Jadeite. And I've seen the swatches IRL. Blue Paradis looks better in the photo than IRL, IMO. A few of the colours look 'plastic-ky' if you know what I mean. The previous lighter blues like Blue Lin, Ciel are much are 'earthy'. Well, you never know, maybe it will be better when you see it as a bag & I may regret saying this!


----------



## june17

Hey hey! I just put my name on the list for next season colour. I put it for Jaune poussin in kelly sellier. Now i feel very doubtful about it. Should i put for sellier or retourne? Or maybe, should i put it for other colour like vert anglis or blue paradise?
Help! What do you guys think about the colour?

Also, is it possible to put my name for the list of exotics? Is there such thing to order an exotic? I'm very into exotics lately and I forget to ask my SA about it. I wonder if fellow TPF could just answer this silly question.


----------



## arlv8500

june17 said:


> Hey hey! I just put my name on the list for next season colour. I put it for Jaune poussin in kelly sellier. Now i feel very doubtful about it. Should i put for sellier or retourne? Or maybe, should i put it for other colour like vert anglis or blue paradise?
> Help! What do you guys think about the colour?
> 
> Also, is it possible to put my name for the list of exotics? Is there such thing to order an exotic? I'm very into exotics lately and I forget to ask my SA about it. I wonder if fellow TPF could just answer this silly question.



Do you like bright colours (ie: your bambou k?), the jaune poussin is a very muted yellow. Have you seen the swatches IRL? Both vert anglis and blue paradise were too dark for me.


----------



## arlv8500

sydgirl said:


> Loving pivione!!  definitely eye catching!! Would you classify it as a pink tone??
> 
> Thank you for the pics!!



I compared the pivione in Togo against rose Jaipur Epsom, and the two looked very similar. I would say is in my opinion probably the best colour for the f/w season so far...


----------



## juss

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2561592
> 
> This is the Jaune, Duna. Sorry I should have put all the colours together in one picture. I picked out the blue and yellow from the swatches as I wanted my SA to take note of the colours I wanted for next season. The other yellowish color is sable.


thank you for posting photos! what is the name of blue? i thought blue paradise was brighter? i like this one though. as to yellow, i much prefer souffre, although must admit i am not into yellows generally.
which style r u thinking about?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## duna

I know I should know this by now, but my SM likes to confuse me, lol: he's just told me that I can place a RAC order now, but he said that the colours available are S/S ones not next A/W ones (I said I was interested in Vert Anglais) Can someone enlighten me??? TIA


----------



## june17

arlv8500 said:


> Do you like bright colours (ie: your bambou k?), the jaune poussin is a very muted yellow. Have you seen the swatches IRL? Both vert anglis and blue paradise were too dark for me.




I can't say i love bright colour cos in general i just love all hermes colour!
I love souffre but i didn't get the chance to have them so i thought jaune poussin is similar to it. I saw the swatches today and the only colour that strike me out are those three. 
I'm now imagining myself carrying  vert anglis birkin ghw. Oh nooo! 
What do you think? Do you like poussin?


----------



## Kkho

juss said:


> thank you for posting photos! what is the name of blue? i thought blue paradise was brighter? i like this one though. as to yellow, i much prefer souffre, although must admit i am not into yellows generally.
> 
> which style r u thinking about?




I'm missing a grey and yellow bag in my H collection and I was hoping hat poussin will do but I compared it with souffre and it's more dull and lighter in color. So I've asked my SA for a blue paradis in a sellier K cos I love them. The yellow and grey bags will have to wait. Hope H brings out a brighter yellow for next year &#128522;


----------



## arlv8500

june17 said:


> I can't say i love bright colour cos in general i just love all hermes colour!
> I love souffre but i didn't get the chance to have them so i thought jaune poussin is similar to it. I saw the swatches today and the only colour that strike me out are those three.
> I'm now imagining myself carrying  vert anglis birkin ghw. Oh nooo!
> What do you think? Do you like poussin?



I am a little biased to bright colours, and JP is just too dull for me... P.S. I love how you pair your bambou with bright scarfies.


----------



## Miss Al

I saw the swatches yesterday. It was an absolute disappointment. Very very dull colours. Oh well.


----------



## Katel

I have been traveling and haven't had a chance to stop in to see the new swatches (next week  )...

can anyone weigh in on whether peche is pale or not?

also, does anyone know if peche or gris t are available in chevre for SO this time around in the US?


----------



## sabgianna

This is what I got told for chevre SO: Reg SO in chèvre: iris, blue peon, caramel, brick-orange , fiel, Rouge Casque, Rose confetti, RT, prune, blue sapphire, turquoise, blue Aztec, blue galiese, mint, Souffre, black, anemonite.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## doves75

sabgianna said:


> This is what I got told for chevre SO: Reg SO in chèvre: iris, blue peon, caramel, brick-orange , fiel, Rouge Casque, Rose confetti, RT, prune, blue sapphire, turquoise, blue Aztec, blue galiese, mint, Souffre, black, anemonite.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




This is for US?? Lots of great colors!! &#128077;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Miss Al said:


> I saw the swatches yesterday. It was an absolute disappointment. Very very dull colours. Oh well.



+1. They all look chalky to me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> I saw the swatches yesterday. It was an absolute disappointment. Very very dull colours. Oh well.





chkpfbeliever said:


> +1. They all look chalky to me.



This is bad news indeed. Thanks for the intel.


----------



## Miss Al

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1. They all look chalky to me.



Yes. Chalky is the right word!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2560949
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right , from the right it's pivione, brique, peche, sable. The green is vert anglais. I didn't bother with the browns and blacks in the middle because I love pop colors more. The sable is an old Colour but I love it too. An in between of moutarde and gold. Hope this is of help.


Peche looks pink


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Peche looks pink





And that's why I love it!


----------



## Darma

I was offered an opportunity to place a bi-color SO.  Went into the store last Saturday, and my lovely SA showed me the color chart.  For a SO, there are so many choices which made my head dizzy.  

At end, I chose electric blue in togo as exterior and tosca in chevre as interior.  It's a birkin 35!

However, a few days later after the store submitted my SO, Paris came back saying tosca in chevre is not available.  I am going to the store again tomorrow to pick up a color for interior.  My SA suggesteed a pink color from new season on the phone.  I will have to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## chloec

Darma said:


> I was offered an opportunity to place a bi-color SO.  Went into the store last Saturday, and my lovely SA showed me the color chart.  For a SO, there are so many choices which made my head dizzy.
> 
> At end, I chose electric blue in togo as exterior and tosca in chevre as interior.  It's a birkin 35!
> 
> However, a few days later after the store submitted my SO, Paris came back saying tosca in chevre is not available.  I am going to the store again tomorrow to pick up a color for interior.  My SA suggesteed a pink color from new season on the phone.  I will have to check it out tomorrow.



 Sorry a little off topic.. 

Are you in the us? Is SO orders taken at the same period of time?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Darma

chloec said:


> Sorry a little off topic..
> 
> Are you in the us? Is SO orders taken at the same period of time?


 
Yes, I am in the US.  My SA told me that SO orders for same color bags (same interior/exterior) was done a few months ago.  This time it seems the SO orders are for bi-color or tri-color bags.


----------



## chloec

Thanks for the info darma!


----------



## doves75

Darma said:


> I was offered an opportunity to place a bi-color SO.  Went into the store last Saturday, and my lovely SA showed me the color chart.  For a SO, there are so many choices which made my head dizzy.
> 
> At end, I chose electric blue in togo as exterior and tosca in chevre as interior.  It's a birkin 35!
> 
> However, a few days later after the store submitted my SO, Paris came back saying tosca in chevre is not available.  I am going to the store again tomorrow to pick up a color for interior.  My SA suggesteed a pink color from new season on the phone.  I will have to check it out tomorrow.




Hi Darma...are you sure Paris said that chèvre is not available for Tosca lining? I thought I saw it on the list for this SO. May be different store has different list...ehmm ....


----------



## Darma

doves75 said:


> Hi Darma...are you sure Paris said that chèvre is not available for Tosca lining? I thought I saw it on the list for this SO. May be different store has different list...ehmm ....


 
Tosca was on the list for lining in Chevre, and that's why I chose it at the first place.  But now they are telling me it's not avilable.  I am wondering the same thing.  I plan to ask my SA in person tomorrow.


----------



## lilneko69

Darma said:


> Tosca was on the list for lining in Chevre, and that's why I chose it at the first place.  But now they are telling me it's not avilable.  I am wondering the same thing.  I plan to ask my SA in person tomorrow.



When I put in my order, the color I wanted was on the printed list in the official big SO ordering binder, but I was later told, it's not available due to the demand of other SO orders submitted before mine. Given the color I requested (Bleu Azteque) is popular, I was not surprised, so I chose Turquoise instead and it was approved. Tosca is a very popular color as well so maybe this happened to you. 

Side note: BA was one of the popular seasonal colors and my SO ultimately arrived in BA, not Turquoise as ordered on the form, I'm guessing because they had a lot of leather in this color, so you never know.


----------



## Darma

lilneko69 said:


> When I put in my order, the color I wanted was on the printed list in the official big SO ordering binder, but I was later told, it's not available due to the demand of other SO orders submitted before mine. Given the color I requested (Bleu Azteque) is popular, I was not surprised, so I chose Turquoise instead and it was approved. Tosca is a very popular color as well so maybe this happened to you.
> 
> Side note: BA was one of the popular seasonal colors and my SO ultimately arrived in BA, not Turquoise as ordered on the form, I'm guessing because they had a lot of leather in this color, so you never know.


 
This helps explain.  Thanks!! I am glad your SO turned out to be in BA.  I am curious to see what pink color my SA suggested for interior.  I want something bright but still looks compatible with electric blue.


----------



## doves75

Darma said:


> Tosca was on the list for lining in Chevre, and that's why I chose it at the first place.  But now they are telling me it's not avilable.  I am wondering the same thing.  I plan to ask my SA in person tomorrow.




Oh..,pls Darma...would you let me know when you get the answer tomorrow? Thank you. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## duna

Darma said:


> Yes, I am in the US.  My SA told me that SO orders for same color bags (same interior/exterior) was done a few months ago*.  This time it seems the SO orders are for bi-color or tri-color bags.*


*
*

I placed 2 SO this month and one was for a solid colour bag (same colour inside and outside) and the other was a bi-colour. In the past all my SO were for one colour bags. I'm in Europe though, maybe it's different......


----------



## DH sucker

lilneko69 said:


> When I put in my order, the color I wanted was on the printed list in the official big SO ordering binder, but I was later told, it's not available due to the demand of other SO orders submitted before mine. Given the color I requested (Bleu Azteque) is popular, I was not surprised, so I chose Turquoise instead and it was approved. Tosca is a very popular color as well so maybe this happened to you.
> 
> Side note: BA was one of the popular seasonal colors and my SO ultimately arrived in BA, not Turquoise as ordered on the form, I'm guessing because they had a lot of leather in this color, so you never know.



Oh no!  Please update us on what your SA says. Just last week, my SA in FSH let my sister-in-law put in an SO for a bi-color with tosca chèvre interior.  We haven't heard anything (yet) from my SA. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lulilu

duna said:


> [/B]
> 
> I placed 2 SO this month and one was for a solid colour bag (same colour inside and outside) and the other was a bi-colour. In the past all my SO were for one colour bags. I'm in Europe though, maybe it's different......



I am guessing it was POs placed a while ago.  I SO'd a single color bag during the regular SO period in the past.


----------



## duna

lulilu said:


> I am guessing it was POs placed a while ago.  I SO'd a single color bag during the regular SO period in the past.



They were RAC orders to be exact (which is the new name for Special Order) placed in November 2012 and September 2013. Podium Orders can only be placed when the SM goes to Paris, which over here is Febuary and July. Also at this months' RAC orders there was no problem in ordering a single coloured bag.


----------



## lulilu

duna said:


> They were RAC orders to be exact (which is the new name for Special Order) placed in November 2012 and September 2013. Podium Orders can only be placed when the SM goes to Paris, which over here is Febuary and July. Also at this months' RAC orders there was no problem in ordering a single coloured bag.



I am not disagreeing with you.  I have placed SOs for single colored bags.  During the regular RAC order time.

I was wondering if the original poster made a PO months ago.


----------



## duna

lulilu said:


> I am not disagreeing with you.  I have placed SOs for single colored bags.  During the regular RAC order time.
> 
> I was wondering if the original poster made a PO months ago.



No worry, I didn't think you were, I just wanted to be more precise.


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> They were RAC orders to be exact (which is the new name for Special Order) placed in November 2012 and September 2013. Podium Orders can only be placed when the SM goes to Paris, which over here is Febuary and July. Also at this months' RAC orders there was no problem in ordering a single coloured bag.



You can certainly place an order for a single coloured bag (from the list given though) in this case the bag won't have the horseshoe!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Elina0408 said:


> You can certainly place an order for a single coloured bag (from the list given though) in this case the bag won't have the horseshoe!




I have done this before &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Elina0408

sparklyprincess said:


> I have done this before &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## duna

Elina0408 said:


> You can certainly place an order for a single coloured bag (from the list given though) in this case the bag won't have the horseshoe!



Exactly, the horseshoe is only for bags that start a new code, and obviously single coloured bags can't start a new code.


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> Exactly, the horseshoe is only for bags that start a new code, and obviously single coloured bags can't start a new code.


----------



## starstarz

If Tosca will be back in the FW14?


----------



## ayc

Just wondering if anyone seen birkin verso yet?


----------



## duna

starstarz said:


> If Tosca will be back in the FW14?



Only for Special Order.


----------



## bagidiotic

ayc said:


> Just wondering if anyone seen birkin verso yet?



No not yet still waiting patiently lol
Or gone with the wind


----------



## mygoodies

bagidiotic said:


> No not yet still waiting patiently lol
> Or gone with the wind




What color is verso?? Or is it a special type of B? Sorry, kind a newb here  

Also does anyone know if Blue Saphir is still available for FW14?


----------



## royalsalute

ayc said:


> Just wondering if anyone seen birkin verso yet?





What I heard the birkin verso is cancelled! Too bad. Do not know it is true or not.


----------



## purselover888

mygoodies said:


> What color is verso?? Or is it a special type of B? Sorry, kind a newb here
> 
> Also does anyone know if Blue Saphir is still available for FW14?



I think it's a bi-color in Fjord?


----------



## Katel

royalsalute said:


> What I heard the birkin verso is cancelled! Too bad. Do not know it is true or not.



Oh man!  

hope not...


----------



## **Chanel**

mygoodies said:


> What color is verso?? Or is it a special type of B? Sorry, kind a newb here
> 
> _Also does anyone know if Blue Sapphire is still available for FW14?_



I know it was available as a SO, but not sure if it's also available for PO. If you are lucky and have a good SA, you might be able to find Blue Sapphire from last season.
I am still waiting for my Blue Sapphire Kelly that was supposed to come in last Decembre, or somewhere in January 2014. SM told me recently that he had no idea why the bag wasn't there yet but that it would definitely come. The question is when :tumbleweed:.


----------



## mygoodies

**Chanel** said:


> I know it was available as a SO, but not sure if it's also available for PO. If you are lucky and have a good SA, you might be able to find Blue Sapphire from last season.
> 
> I am still waiting for my Blue Sapphire Kelly that was supposed to come in last Decembre, or somewhere in January 2014. SM told me recently that he had no idea why the bag wasn't there yet but that it would definitely come. The question is when :tumbleweed:.




Thank you!!! I just visited the boutique twice and the SA wrote down "Blue (Saphir)" on my "order sheet". So I think they will offer me any dark blue B when they have one available. The first SA was kind a newb I think, he just works there for a year but yesterday when I exchanged a bracelet a Senior SA helped me out and he told me that they're allowed to sell more bags per season. So their customers will be able to get their bags faster than before!
We'll see I guess!!! 

Crossing fingers for your Kelly  maybe they can use the same piece of BS leather for your K and my B


----------



## ghoztz

mygoodies said:


> Thank you!!! I just visited the boutique twice and the SA wrote down "Blue (Saphir)" on my "order sheet". So I think they will offer me any dark blue B when they have one available. The first SA was kind a newb I think, he just works there for a year but yesterday when I exchanged a bracelet a Senior SA helped me out and he told me that they're allowed to sell more bags per season. So their customers will be able to get their bags faster than before!
> We'll see I guess!!!
> 
> Crossing fingers for your Kelly  maybe they can use the same piece of BS leather for your K and my B




 "More bags per season" means that there is no 6-month policy for obtaining B or K anymore?  TIA!


----------



## TenaciousB

mygoodies said:


> Thank you!!! I just visited the boutique twice and the SA wrote down "Blue (Saphir)" on my "order sheet". So I think they will offer me any dark blue B when they have one available. The first SA was kind a newb I think, he just works there for a year but yesterday when I exchanged a bracelet a Senior SA helped me out and he told me that they're allowed to sell more bags per season. So their customers will be able to get their bags faster than before!
> We'll see I guess!!!
> 
> Crossing fingers for your Kelly  maybe they can use the same piece of BS leather for your K and my B




This is def a welcomed news. I'll ask my SA... It should apply here too but u never know, they tend to have diff rules for diff stores.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ayc

I have done search but can't find it.. please direct me to the page and delete this...has anyone seen or purchased the new version of birkin club, not the 2012 etain / gold ones but the fjord ones.

thanks


----------



## Vinia

Miss Al said:


> I saw the swatches yesterday. It was an absolute disappointment. Very very dull colours. Oh well.



Does anyone know what are the colours, in particular, blues that are going to be out in fall/winter? The turquoise blue now isn't my cup of tea. Thanks!


----------



## june17

Vinia said:


> Does anyone know what are the colours, in particular, blues that are going to be out in fall/winter? The turquoise blue now isn't my cup of tea. Thanks!




I think they will have a new blue called blue paradis. It's a light baby blue colour imo. Check a few page back, they had the colour swatches.


----------



## pierina2

Vinia said:


> Does anyone know what are the colours, in particular, blues that are going to be out in fall/winter? The turquoise blue now isn't my cup of tea. Thanks!


 

The Bleu Paradis swatches looked like light periwinkle blue to me.  Bleu Saphir and Turquoise are supposed to be still available for FW 2014 as well.


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone know what regular colours are offered at this podium (ie a red, gold)? I am trying to decide what to put the name down for and I don't really like any of the new colours.


----------



## OnlyloveH

R
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was given this set of color for this season by my SA &#128528;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Does anyone know if Rose Tyrien is still available at this upcoming podium ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OnlyloveH said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662153
> 
> I was given this set of color for this season by my SA &#128528;



Thanks for the leather swatches for this season!


----------



## Katel

OnlyloveH said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662153
> 
> I was given this set of color for this season by my SA &#55357;&#56848;



Thanks for the pic - kind of out of it, H-wise - what season is it? Fall 14?

Which green is that?  TU 

(Wondered if that's a new green or if it's bamboo...)


----------



## duna

Katel said:


> Thanks for the pic - kind of out of it, H-wise - what season is it? Fall 14?
> 
> Which green is that?  TU
> 
> (Wondered if that's a new green or if it's bamboo...)



Hi K! I think the new green is Vert Anglais which is lovely but not very TTL in the pic. It's a forest green: I saw it both in Epsom and in Evercolor, which is stunning: I hope to be able to RAC order a bag in this colour/leather combo.


----------



## Katel

duna said:


> Hi K! I think the new green is Vert Anglais which is lovely but not very TTL in the pic. It's a forest green: I saw it both in Epsom and in Evercolor, which is stunning: I hope to be able to RAC order a bag in this colour/leather combo.


 
Hi C!  happy summer to you, dearheart!
thanks for this - yes, I saw the Vert Anglais swatch in evercolor and LOVED it too! you're right, this doesn't look like VA to me - this looks a lot lighter; I would love a bag in a color like the old vert clair...swooooon


----------



## sydgirl

OnlyloveH said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662153
> 
> I was given this set of color for this season by my SA &#128528;



What's the light pink?? Is it rose confetti?? Is that anemone too?? 
Not keen on the blues though...


----------



## glamourbag

sydgirl said:


> What's the light pink?? Is it rose confetti?? Is that anemone too??
> Not keen on the blues though...


Yes, pink is Rose Confetti, Purple is Anemone. These are the current seasonal colors. Hope you are doing great, doll.


----------



## sydgirl

glamourbag said:


> Yes, pink is Rose Confetti, Purple is Anemone. These are the current seasonal colors. Hope you are doing great, doll.



Thanks glamour bag  thought these were swatches for the upcoming season....and rose confetti & anemone were coming back lol 

I'm good, finally starting to feel like winter here in Sydney lol,  hope you're having a great day!!


----------



## lynne_ross

OnlyloveH said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662153
> 
> I was given this set of color for this season by my SA &#128528;



Thanks for the pic. I am going to have to go in and see the colours now. I don't really like them, except anemone is beautiful - is it being offered again? Might be a good time to get a standard colour...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pancake

OnlyloveH said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662153
> 
> I was given this set of color for this season by my SA &#128528;




Dear onlyloveH would you happen to know the names of each colour on the swatches u shared? Are these for Togo leather only?


----------



## OnlyloveH

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for the pic. I am going to have to go in and see the colours now. I don't really like them, except anemone is beautiful - is it being offered again? Might be a good time to get a standard colour...




Hi, I am in tune with you.  Which is why in the end I chose a neutral color Etain for my Kelly&#128516;


----------



## OnlyloveH

pancake said:


> Dear onlyloveH would you happen to know the names of each colour on the swatches u shared? Are these for Togo leather only?




Hi Pancake, I am so sorry that I did not ask about the names of these colors as they seems dull to me except anemone.


----------



## pancake

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi Pancake, I am so sorry that I did not ask about the names of these colors as they seems dull to me except anemone.




No worries, I'll check with my SA. Thanks!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

SM'S are at the podium today.  Let's all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi, I am in tune with you.  Which is why in the end I chose a neutral color Etain for my Kelly&#128516;



*OnlyloveH*, I have an etain K and love it! I am sure that you will be very happy with yours.


----------



## mygoodies

Madam Bijoux said:


> SM'S are at the podium today.  Let's all keep our fingers crossed.




CROSSING TOES & FINGERS!! Eeeeeekkkk......


----------



## Kitty S.

Amen


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> SM'S are at the podium today.  Let's all keep our fingers crossed.


For those of us fairly new to Hermes, can you shed some light on what happens at podium?  TIA!


----------



## dessert1st

AZPurseGirl said:


> For those of us fairly new to Hermes, can you shed some light on what happens at podium?  TIA!




I believe it's when SM's see the new offerings for H products and colors and place all their orders for the next season for their store and in this case for SS15.  This is why every store has different products to sell because every manager is responsible for their own inventory selection. 

Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## charmesh

I wish whoever is responsible for deciding what is on H.com would make better choices at podium. It always feels like that is where leather goods go before they end on sale rack. It feels like leftovers


----------



## AZPurseGirl

dessert1st said:


> I believe it's when SM's see the new offerings for H products and colors and place all their orders for the next season for their store and in this case for SS15.  This is why every store has different products to sell because every manager is responsible for their own inventory selection.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks Dessert1st!!!

Charmesh, I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## flowerboy

charmesh said:


> I wish whoever is responsible for deciding what is on H.com would make better choices at podium. It always feels like that is where leather goods go before they end on sale rack. It feels like leftovers


I agree


----------



## Lucynancy

Hmm..in defense of hermes.com, I found fantastic colours on GPs..bought my Tosca GP on hermes.com recently, plus rodeo charms


----------



## Prague09

Can anyone kindly tell if Blue Electric is still available in the 2nd half of 2014 ?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## OnlyloveH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *OnlyloveH*, I have an etain K and love it! I am sure that you will be very happy with yours.




Dear VigeeLeBrun, yes I am indeed very happy.  It is a very versatile color and can be easily matched with any color outfit. It can definitely used for a long time to come.


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> SM'S are at the podium today.  Let's all keep our fingers crossed.



Yes praying hard that my ostrich n croco orders will go thru


----------



## hopiko

I hope that the SMs come back with good news for SS15 colors, the AW ones are so muted and I just love the H colors!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

SS15 colours  can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## bagaholic92

Prague09 said:


> Can anyone kindly tell if Blue Electric is still available in the 2nd half of 2014 ?




Hi babe, am getting my B30 Blue Electric from the store by this week on the latest delivery. And i also saw many new BE color floating the resell market.


----------



## ilovchanel

Any words on new colors for 2015ss??)) TIA!


----------



## starstarz

ilovchanel said:


> Any words on new colors for 2015ss??)) TIA!


 
Seems there's a new pink - Rose Sakura?


----------



## sparklyprincess

starstarz said:


> Seems there's a new pink - Rose Sakura?




Ooooohhhhh Cherry Blossom Pink!!! &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## baileylab

any word if there will be a gray for FW 14? or a new club birkin?

thanks!


----------



## designerdiva40

I heard they'll be a baby blue, not sure what the name is though.


----------



## forever132

starstarz said:


> Seems there's a new pink - Rose Sakura?




Really? Sound great to have another pink option!


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> Seems there's a new pink - Rose Sakura?



Really?? Any idea what tone?? Hoping for a hot pink


----------



## duna

sydgirl said:


> Really?? Any idea what tone?? Hoping for a hot pink



I was told the new pink is a bit stronger than Confetti, whatever that means....The new blue, I think it's called "Atoll", is probably a medium/light blue, but I don't know more.


----------



## sydgirl

duna said:


> I was told the new pink is a bit stronger than Confetti, whatever that means....The new blue, I think it's called "Atoll", is probably a medium/light blue, but I don't know more.



Thank you duna!! So darker than rose confetti but guessing lighter than rose lipstick/tyrien... Sounds promising!!


----------



## starstarz

sydgirl said:


> Really?? Any idea what tone?? Hoping for a hot pink


 


forever132 said:


> Really? Sound great to have another pink option!


 


sparklyprincess said:


> Ooooohhhhh Cherry Blossom Pink!!! &#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57144;


 
Dear, should be a bit brighter than Rose Confetti and less pastel-like than Pink, sth in between I guess.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> Dear, should be a bit brighter than Rose Confetti and less pastel-like than Pink, sth in between I guess.



Sounds promising  hopefully it will be available in a b & k unlike rose confetti which wasn't unless it was an SO... 

I'm excited!! :thumbup:


----------



## duna

sydgirl said:


> Thank you duna!! So darker than rose confetti but guessing lighter than rose lipstick/tyrien... Sounds promising!!



Yes, that's what I think.....


----------



## periogirl28

Ooooo another pink!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> Dear, should be a bit brighter than Rose Confetti and less pastel-like than Pink, sth in between I guess.



Rose Sakura sounds beautiful! 

Thanks, *starstarz*!


----------



## Elina0408

From IG, the photo is kind of blurry though!


----------



## jennyliu87

designerdiva40 said:


> I heard they'll be a baby blue, not sure what the name is though.




Yes I was also told that there will be a baby pink and baby blue.


----------



## ilovchanel

starstarz said:


> Seems there's a new pink - Rose Sakura?



Wow excited for a pretty baby pink!!!! Better than rose confetti? Cannot wait to see more pix))


----------



## Hyangsoo

Rose Sakura sounds like it will be amazing!


----------



## designerdiva40

jennyliu87 said:


> Yes I was also told that there will be a baby pink and baby blue.


Yes your right my SA mentioned the baby pink colour but I was hoping for a pink similar to RT or RS


----------



## jennyliu87

designerdiva40 said:


> Yes your right my SA mentioned the baby pink colour but I was hoping for a pink similar to RT or RS




Me too. But I asked her whether the new pink is similar to RT or RL, she said no, it's much lighter. hopefully, it'll still be nice tho.


----------



## Suncatcher

I have to say baby pink and baby blue do not appeal to me!  But as with all Hermes, you have to see it IRL ...


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Can't wait to see them IRL!


----------



## Ms Birkin

I'm told there are lots of pink for next summer, not for me I'm afraid but great news for those that love H baby pinks


----------



## blackbirkin40

Ms Birkin said:


> I'm told there are lots of pink for next summer, not for me I'm afraid but great news for those that love H baby pinks


Any more info?  I'm dying for a real gray.


----------



## Jadeite

blackbirkin40 said:


> Any more info?  I'm dying for a real gray.




I agree. The mish mash and different hues of blue red and pink is good
For awhile but boring in long term. I'd like to see back to basics on solid base colours. Black brown red blue grey and a good green.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jadeite said:


> I agree. The mish mash and different hues of blue red and pink is good
> For awhile but boring in long term. I'd like to see back to basics on solid base colours. Black brown red blue grey and a good green.



I'm with Jadeite.  I've overdosed a bit on bright colors, and am ready for some brown tones, and would love a great green.  I just can't do the neon greens of late.


----------



## duna

Jadeite said:


> I agree. The mish mash and different hues of blue red and pink is good
> For awhile but boring in long term. I'd like to see back to basics on solid base colours. Black brown red blue grey and a good green.





Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm with Jadeite.  I've overdosed a bit on bright colors, and am ready for some brown tones, and would love a great green.  I just can't do the neon greens of late.



Me too! 

I think this A/W 2014 green, Vert Anglais, is devine, the only problem is that my SM has *only *ordered it in Epsom, and I just can't do Epsom.....I'm hoping in the next RAC orders!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Hermes trying really hard to appeal to Asian markets? They tend to love bright colours more than European, I was told.  Also baby pink, baby blue and baby anything don't appeal to me either. I'm looking after my baby and that's enough for me!! They are trying to attract younger clients maybe? I don't know. As long as I can order basic but sophisticated colours I will be happy.


----------



## palmbeachpink

duna said:


> I was told the new pink is a bit stronger than Confetti, whatever that means....The new blue, I think it's called "Atoll", is probably a medium/light blue, but I don't know more.



i saw atoll on a brand new colored, clic h bracelet, it is quite close to *LAGON*, next to BA it leans minty blue - i know a pic was posted in mystery colors of clic h thread of a caleche in atoll (*hopiko*'s pic ) , the color code from clic h ghw narrow pm was 3A 

can't wait to see sakura, such a pretty name too!


----------



## panthere55

I heard from my SA that rose tyrien might be coming back as some other people have said. Hoping that it's true!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> I heard from *my SA that rose tyrien might be coming back *as some other people have said. Hoping that it's true!



That would be wonderful!!! Thanks, *panthere*.


----------



## Jadeite

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Also baby pink, baby blue and baby anything don't appeal to me either. I'm looking after my baby and that's enough for me!! They are trying to attract younger clients maybe? I don't know. As long as I can order basic but sophisticated colours I will be happy.




I think the point of attracting a younger crowd is true. Enough with the babies - gimme some "adult" colours.


----------



## webaj

panthere55 said:


> I heard from my SA that rose tyrien might be coming back as some other people have said. Hoping that it's true!



It is not


----------



## ghoztz

Jadeite said:


> I think the point of attracting a younger crowd is true. Enough with the babies - gimme some "adult" colours.




Absolutely agreeing with you!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

I would love to see more rich jewel tones ...


----------



## bagaholic92

Saw this pic from a reseller, its the latest color blue paradise&#128525;


----------



## sydgirl

bagaholic92 said:


> Saw this pic from a reseller, its the latest color blue paradise&#128525;
> View attachment 2691047



Looks like turquoise...? Or its very similar


----------



## bagaholic92

sydgirl said:


> Looks like turquoise...? Or its very similar




Saw this pic from another reseller for the color comparison,

B35 is turquoise and k32 is blue paradise in clemence, hope this helps&#128522;


----------



## Lucynancy

sydgirl said:


> Looks like turquoise...? Or its very similar



yes, similar but it is more 'flat' IRL. Turquoise is 'deeper'


----------



## luckylove

Thanks for posting these pics... I wonder which one captures the true Blue Paradis color better... Sometimes it appears like a bright pop color while other times. it seems more muted and pastel colored.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Kitty S.

How come it's already up on more than one resellers' lists?! That's fast! &#128561; we haven't seen a reveal here yet.


----------



## sydgirl

bagaholic92 said:


> Saw this pic from another reseller for the color comparison,
> 
> B35 is turquoise and k32 is blue paradise in clemence, hope this helps&#128522;
> View attachment 2691060



That turquoise looks like bleu Izmir to me lol... Might be how it looks like on my phone 

Thanks for the pics!! 

I'm curious about this atoll color... Really hope its very similar to lagoon... My UHG


----------



## juss

luckylove said:


> Thanks for posting these pics... I wonder which one captures the true Blue Paradis color better... Sometimes it appears like a bright pop color while other times. it seems more muted and pastel colored.


it is very muted, the colour density is more like blue jean from what they showed me at the store. actually i liked it less than jean.


----------



## luckylove

juss said:


> it is very muted, the colour density is more like blue jean from what they showed me at the store. actually i liked it less than jean.



Thanks for the info!  I was hoping for a deeper or brighter blue, but it doesn't sound like this one will be the one.  But with H, you never know once you see it in a bag IRL!


----------



## hopiko

juss said:


> it is very muted, the colour density is more like blue jean from what they showed me at the store. actually i liked it less than jean.



I totally agree, I saw a bag at Madison in this color and it was very flat.  Almost a dark baby blue if that makes sense.  I much prefer BJ.



luckylove said:


> Thanks for the info!  I was hoping for a deeper or brighter blue, but it doesn't sound like this one will be the one.  But with H, you never know once you see it in a bag IRL!



I know you are hoping for a BE like color....I am sorry to say, this is not it. This color is pretty, but no pop.


----------



## jyyanks

bagaholic92 said:


> Saw this pic from a reseller, its the latest color blue paradise&#128525;
> View attachment 2691047




Thanks for posting. I love blue but this is almost too "light" for me. I guess I will have to wait for the perfect blue to come along.


----------



## webaj

jyyanks said:


> Thanks for posting. I love blue but this is almost too "light" for me. I guess I will have to wait for the perfect blue to come along.


I saw the color today. BH had a 37cm Jypsiere in Blue Paradise...I may have the dissenting opinion as I thought it was pretty....much nicer than BJ to me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagaholic92 said:


> Saw this pic from another reseller for the color comparison,
> 
> B35 is turquoise and k32 is blue paradise in clemence, hope this helps&#128522;
> View attachment 2691060


Euk, I just can't get into this blue. It seems wishy-washy and it does remind me of bleu jean, which I hate. Sorry! I wish there was a new colour that floored me but so far...no


----------



## sydgirl

Can anyone chime in on this atoll color?? Hoping it is the answer to my love for lagoon  

Paging varvara :thumbup:


----------



## carlinha

sydgirl said:


> Can anyone chime in on this atoll color?? Hoping it is the answer to my love for lagoon
> 
> Paging varvara :thumbup:



i have seen atoll in a clic clac and it is gorgeous!!  very similar to lagon... actually a tad bit darker than lagon but less so than emeraude (strictly speaking in clic clac color terms)... but i have no idea how this translates to leather goods though.  hope someone else can chime in!!


----------



## Heavenplay

14 FW new color Ecorse


----------



## Heavenplay

saw these photos from a Chinese reseller, love the brown olive shade


----------



## eagle1002us

Heavenplay said:


> saw these photos from a Chinese reseller, love the brown olive shade





How does this compare with Toundra?  (Probably would be darker.  I consider Toundra to be a khaki shade, so it should be in the same color fam as this new color).


Anyhow, if it's muddy, I'm in.


----------



## pierina2

palmbeachpink said:


> i saw atoll on a brand new colored, clic h bracelet, it is quite close to *LAGON*, next to BA it leans minty blue - i know a pic was posted in mystery colors of clic h thread of a caleche in atoll (*hopiko*'s pic ) , the color code from clic h ghw narrow pm was 3A
> 
> can't wait to see sakura, such a pretty name too!



Thanks for the info, ladies!  I heard that the SS light blue leather is close to sea foam, but more blue than green.


----------



## Macaroon13

Heavenplay said:


> saw these photos from a Chinese reseller, love the brown olive shade


Just wondering - is this an authentic bag? It's just that on my Bs (two from this year with R stamp) - the R stamp is in the center of the strap (not hanging at the bottom like in the pic) and the craftsman code is 4 letters/digits. I'm not an expert though, just thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone can verify. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## palmbeachpink

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for the info, ladies!  I heard that the SS light blue leather is close to sea foam, but more blue than green.



sounds AMAZING! thanks for update on bleu atoll! can't wait to see swatch!

saw your post on GM silks, twins on coup de fouet in pink!!


----------



## pierina2

palmbeachpink said:


> sounds AMAZING! thanks for update on bleu atoll! can't wait to see swatch!
> 
> saw your post on GM silks, twins on coup de fouet in pink!!



Me too!  It sounds great for FL, as is that pretty Coup de Fouet.
Thank you!


----------



## Heavenplay

eagle1002us said:


> How does this compare with Toundra?  (Probably would be darker.  I consider Toundra to be a khaki shade, so it should be in the same color fam as this new color).
> 
> 
> Anyhow, if it's muddy, I'm in.




Haven't seen it IRL, should be a tad lighter than Toundra.


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone know is rogue casaque is still popping up in stores...preferably in clemence?


----------



## Heavenplay

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone know is rogue casaque is still popping up in stores...preferably in clemence?



I was offered a RC Kelly last week, not sure about the leather though.


----------



## sydgirl

Heavenplay said:


> I was offered a RC Kelly last week, not sure about the leather though.



Thank you


----------



## joanneminnie

Does anyone know if ultra violet is available this winter? Thanks!!!


----------



## mp4

I am hoping for purple also!  Haven't called store for details yet.


----------



## sydgirl

Found this from a reseller on IG... Rogue Pivoine


----------



## starstarz

joanneminnie said:


> Does anyone know if ultra violet is available this winter? Thanks!!!


 
Hoping the return of some darker purple like Iris and Ultraviolet too!


----------



## HPassion

Wow thats a stunning color


----------



## HPassion

Anyone knows which other not so hard to get bags come in this color? Thanks!


----------



## Jadeite

Im so surprised these resellers have bags in new colours already - the colours have not even hit the stores yet.


----------



## sydgirl

Jadeite said:


> Im so surprised these resellers have bags in new colours already - the colours have not even hit the stores yet.



Maybe some have connections with the SM and get bags first?!


----------



## Heavenplay

sydgirl said:


> Maybe some have connections with the SM and get bags first?!




So true, one of resellers once showed  me the stock list of my local store......


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

Heavenplay said:


> So true, one of resellers once showed  me the stock list of my local store......



What?! Really?? Can't believe the store gave a reseller a stock list  I thought its all on the computer though...?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Heavenplay said:


> So true, one of resellers once showed  me the stock list of my local store......



That is unbelievable, I wish that I knew which store ~ thought H was cutting back on selling to resellers? I guess that's changed with the wind.


----------



## Cissi-4D

I don't want to digress too far from the topic but on this reseller note, I wonder if H has any incentive to cut the reseller supply side. By keeping H-direct stock low, H can keep customers interested and some are willing to buy more non-B/K goods with the hope to get offered the holy grail. Meanwhile, H still get the same profit selling a B/K to a reseller as when they sell to a customer. Most people are likely to try their luck with the H stores first anyway because of the significant markup in the secondary market, so they're likely to spend some money there before giving up! 

I love the new colours, but I consider myself lucky that I'm quite boring and would be seeking a classic colour for my bag, just so that I can use it everyday. Chances for a newbie to score the season's latest is probably low, so I'm mentally prepared


----------



## crazyforbag

Hi Ladies!! May I know if Blue Electric in birkin still available?


----------



## Asherbirkel

Does anyone know about "military "greens?earthy-olive colours? A would just die for a deep green with a bright yellow undertone..somewhere between mustard and vert Veronese ?? 
My only ever find in vert Veronese was a MM Ulysses..and it got lost.

..just dreaming


----------



## loveaddict

hi, thank you so much for such a good intel ladies. anybody has a pic of blue atoll? i am intrique about this...im wondering if its more like celeste or ciel?


----------



## pierina2

Asherbirkel said:


> Does anyone know about "military "greens?earthy-olive colours? A would just die for a deep green with a bright yellow undertone..somewhere between mustard and vert Veronese ??
> My only ever find in vert Veronese was a MM Ulysses..and it got lost.
> 
> ..just dreaming


 

Vert Olive is supposedly returning for this Fall.  It's lighter and perhaps a bit yellower than Vert Veronese, though I'm not a green expert at all!   Not sure in which leathers it might come, or if it's even for bags - could be just accessories.


----------



## pierina2

HPassion said:


> Anyone knows which other not so hard to get bags come in this color? Thanks!


 

Pivoine is supposed to be coming in Lindy and Bolide, and no doubt more.


----------



## sydgirl

loveaddict said:


> hi, thank you so much for such a good intel ladies. anybody has a pic of blue atoll? i am intrique about this...im wondering if its more like celeste or ciel?



Apparently its close to lagoon  *happy dance*


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Has anybody seen blue iris? My SM is ordering a blue iris ostrich birkin so was wondering if it is a dark blue or more of a purple.  TIA!


----------



## sydgirl

Roughly when will the SS2015 colors be popping up in stores?? Early next year or more like May onwards...?


----------



## brtracy

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone know is rogue casaque is still popping up in stores...preferably in clemence?




Just got a RC Epsom so I think it's still available


----------



## sydgirl

brtracy said:


> Just got a RC Epsom so I think it's still available



Thank you!! 

Has anyone seen bleu paradise in person?? Is it muted/dull or a nice blue??

Also are the rose Jaipur R stamp bags a little more brighter than the previous batch??


----------



## mylilsnowy

sydgirl said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Has anyone seen bleu paradise in person?? Is it muted/dull or a nice blue??
> 
> Also are the rose Jaipur R stamp bags a little more brighter than the previous batch??



RJ is very bright orange red. I was offered Kelly RJ and declined it as it's similar to my capucine B.


----------



## sydgirl

mylilsnowy said:


> RJ is very bright orange red. I was offered Kelly RJ and declined it as it's similar to my capucine B.



So it has no pink undertone at all??


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

sydgirl said:


> Roughly when will the SS2015 colors be popping up in stores?? Early next year or more like May onwards...?



got offered a tadeklat Pivoine kelly from my last trip, so it's should be sipping through the shops now.


----------



## sydgirl

pretty99 said:


> got offered a tadeklat Pivoine kelly from my last trip, so it's should be sipping through the shops now.



Isn't pivoine from AW2014???


----------



## pretty99

sydgirl said:


> Roughly when will the SS2015 colors be popping up in stores?? Early next year or more like May onwards...?





sydgirl said:


> Isn't pivoine from AW2014???



think i got mixed up with the colors as they are talking both FW14 and SS15 colors.......


----------



## MRS.Hermes

sydgirl said:


> So it has no pink undertone at all??




U can check it out in Syd store they have a piction in this color today. However I saw someone posted a rj birkin looks so pink.


----------



## sydgirl

MRS.Hermes said:


> U can check it out in Syd store they have a piction in this color today. However I saw someone posted a rj birkin looks so pink.



Thank you MRS.Hermes  I'll be able to pop in tomorrow so hopefully it is still there


----------



## ceci

sydgirl said:


> So it has no pink undertone at all??




Here's my new R-stamp in clemence. It looks more pink than orange when next to my blue theresa clemence


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Here's my new R-stamp in clemence. It looks more pink than orange when next to my blue theresa clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695991



Very pink indeed on clemence


----------



## sydgirl

ceci said:


> Here's my new R-stamp in clemence. It looks more pink than orange when next to my blue theresa clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695991



Stunning!! Thank you for the pic


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ceci said:


> Here's my new R-stamp in clemence. It looks more pink than orange when next to my blue theresa clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695991



Love this color! Congrats, *ceci*!


----------



## ceci

Thank you! I'm very lucky being offered this beautiful color as my first B. DH likes something Orange & I prefer something Pink (&purple) . This is perfect fit. Now, I hope I am lucky again for my next!


----------



## HerLuv

Sorry if this info is not new. I saw swatches of the new colors: bleu paradis, jaune  (forgot the second word.. it's a very soft yellow, roullie (dark brown), ecorce (greenish taupe), plomb, vert anglaise, peche, mokka, sable. No pink no purple. Nothing excites me..


----------



## MRS.Hermes




----------



## HerLuv

Forgot to attach pic. Here it is...


----------



## hopingoneday

ceci said:


> Here's my new R-stamp in clemence. It looks more pink than orange when next to my blue theresa clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695991




Just gorgeous!!  Enjoy her!  The Twillys look adorable too.


----------



## duna

HerLuv said:


> Sorry if this info is not new. I saw swatches of the new colors: bleu paradis, jaune  (forgot the second word.. it's a very soft yellow, roullie (dark brown), ecorce (greenish taupe), plomb, vert anglaise, peche, mokka, sable. No pink no purple. Nothing excites me..



These are the F/W 14 colours, not the S/S 15 ones.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## HerLuv

duna said:


> These are the F/W 14 colours, not the S/S 15 ones.



Ok thanks. They said it was the newest.


----------



## flower_power

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Has anybody seen blue iris? My SM is ordering a blue iris ostrich birkin so was wondering if it is a dark blue or more of a purple.  TIA!



Darkish  blue

It's a lovely, lovely colour and I love my B30 ostrich Bleu iris to bits.
I have a B in Iris as well and the colours are nothing similar .

All the best


----------



## duna

HerLuv said:


> Ok thanks. They said it was the newest.



That's OK: every time I see Vert Anglais my heart skips a beat!


----------



## HerLuv

duna said:


> That's OK: every time I see Vert Anglais my heart skips a beat!



Yes It is lovely and elegant. Must be gorgeous with ghw.. too bad green is just not my color..


----------



## luckylove

Any additional intel on the 2015 colors??  Typically, when will these swatches be available for viewing at the boutique?  Definitely keeping fingers crossed for some gorgeous colors for next Spring! Best wishes!


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

flower_power said:


> Darkish blue
> 
> It's a lovely, lovely colour and I love my B30 ostrich Bleu iris to bits.
> I have a B in Iris as well and the colours are nothing similar .
> 
> All the best


 

Thank you so much! I saw your reveal thread and that blue is gorgeous.  My dream bag for now.  Here is hoping the Hermes gods will look upon me favorably


----------



## palmbeachpink

another pic of new colors from IG


----------



## m.hermes

what i have seen from the catelogue of 2015 SS collection.
as far as i could remember.
There would be SELLIER Birkin, limited edition only in 40 size and black color.

beautiful color> Rose Sakura, lighter than the confetti,
                          Bleu Atoll, most beautiful bleu i have ever seen!!! between Aztek and Paradis
Exotic> Rose Terre,like rose tea, it is austrich color

let me think what else i could recall from my memory


----------



## m.hermes

a yes,
there would be a limited Picotin, paved with real pearls and silk and lizard leather, the price is crazy!!! around 45000 euros.


----------



## m.hermes

for the new leather, there would be SUPPLE epsom.
it's kind of more soft epsom leather.


----------



## m.hermes

for the croco, i saw there is a pink like rose tea.
there would be some new modele of bags and small leather product,
the interesting one i like is a wallet for men, shape like Bearn without buckel, and it's two colors in one wallet, half/half but same tone, like half bleu indigo half bleu saffir.


----------



## flower_power

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Thank you so much! I saw your reveal thread and that blue is gorgeous.  My dream bag for now.  Here is hoping the Hermes gods will look upon me favorably




Here's to hoping for a lovely bag to come your way soon.
&#128522;


----------



## purselover888

m.hermes said:


> for the new leather, there would be SUPPLE epsom.
> it's kind of more soft epsom leather.



That's interesting, as I have recently purchased two epsom bags that seem a bit more supple than my previous epsom bags.  Wonder if they are the new supple epsom???  A bit more pliable and just a teeny tiny bit glossier in person.  I love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purselover888 said:


> That's interesting, as I have recently purchased two epsom bags that seem a bit more supple than my previous epsom bags.  Wonder if they are the new supple epsom???  A bit more pliable and just a teeny tiny bit glossier in person.  I love it!



Oh! Please show us!!! They sound divine!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

palmbeachpink said:


> another pic of new colors from IG



These are gorgy!!! The red really looks amazing!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HerLuv said:


> Forgot to attach pic. Here it is...



Ohhh thank u for posting the pics! Fabulous!!!


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh! Please show us!!! They sound divine!!!!



Oh thank you for your enthusiasm, but I am a bit shy about showing my things...It's nothing you could probably tell in a picture anyway....I noticed more from handling it and then looked a bit closer.  Could just be a different batch of epsom, it seems a tiny bit heavier or thicker too...I wonder if the new Supple Epsom is labelled differently...and whether the other epsom will acquire a newer label other than just plain Epsom...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

m.hermes said:


> a yes,
> there would be a limited Picotin, paved with real pearls and silk and lizard leather, the price is crazy!!! around 45000 euros.



Wow this sounds insanely gorgy! You have shared so much great info! Thanks!


----------



## aquahot

Love both colors!


----------



## Boogee119

m.hermes said:


> for the croco, i saw there is a pink like rose tea.
> there would be some new modele of bags and small leather product,
> the interesting one i like is a wallet for men, shape like Bearn without buckel, and it's two colors in one wallet, half/half but same tone, like half bleu indigo half bleu saffir.



Thanks so much for the info m.hermes. May I ask if you recall the croc comes in shiny or matte?  Thanks. &#128516;


----------



## bagidiotic

Thanks m hermes for updating infos


----------



## doves75

m.hermes said:


> what i have seen from the catelogue of 2015 SS collection.
> as far as i could remember.
> There would be SELLIER Birkin, limited edition only in 40 size and black color.
> 
> beautiful color> Rose Sakura, lighter than the confetti,
> Bleu Atoll, most beautiful bleu i have ever seen!!! between Aztek and Paradis
> Exotic> Rose Terre,like rose tea, it is austrich color
> 
> let me think what else i could recall from my memory




Thanks for the intel m.hermes. 

Do you know what kind of leather they use to make the sellier B? 

Thank you )


----------



## Suncatcher

A sellier B in Black would be divine.  Esp if it came in box.  Too bad it only comes in 40.  That is too big for me.


----------



## charmesh

If they start making smaller Sellier Birkins I could see myself becoming a Birkin person. I like structured bags. And I can't even imagine what the Picotin looks like


----------



## pretty99

doves75 said:


> Thanks for the intel m.hermes.
> 
> Do you know what kind of leather they use to make the sellier B?
> 
> Thank you )



i heard it'll be evergrain.........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

m.hermes said:


> what i have seen from the catelogue of 2015 SS collection.
> as far as i could remember.
> There would be SELLIER Birkin, limited edition only in 40 size and black color.
> 
> beautiful color> Rose Sakura, lighter than the confetti,
> Bleu Atoll, most beautiful bleu i have ever seen!!! between Aztek and Paradis
> Exotic> Rose Terre,like rose tea, it is austrich color
> 
> let me think what else i could recall from my memory



Thanks so much for the information, *m.hermes*! Rose Sakura sounds BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## palmbeachpink

m.hermes said:


> what i have seen from the catelogue of 2015 SS collection.
> as far as i could remember.
> There would be SELLIER Birkin, limited edition only in 40 size and black color.
> 
> beautiful color> Rose Sakura, lighter than the confetti,
> Bleu Atoll, most beautiful bleu i have ever seen!!! between Aztek and Paradis
> Exotic> Rose Terre,like rose tea, it is austrich color
> 
> let me think what else i could recall from my memory



thank you so much!!


----------



## blackbirkin40

pretty99 said:


> i heard it'll be evergrain.........



Wow, what a strange choice. I still want one, though!  Best of both worlds for a professional bag.


----------



## starstarz

m.hermes said:


> what i have seen from the catelogue of 2015 SS collection.
> as far as i could remember.
> There would be SELLIER Birkin, limited edition only in 40 size and black color.
> 
> beautiful color> Rose Sakura, lighter than the confetti,
> Bleu Atoll, most beautiful bleu i have ever seen!!! between Aztek and Paradis
> Exotic> Rose Terre,like rose tea, it is austrich color
> 
> let me think what else i could recall from my memory


 
Thank you so much for your update! Both the new pink and blue sound super cool, cant wait 2015!!!


----------



## Allee

starstarz said:


> Thank you so much for your update! Both the new pink and blue sound super cool, cant wait 2015!!!




Another pink??? Can't wait!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Kkho

m.hermes said:


> for the new leather, there would be SUPPLE epsom.
> it's kind of more soft epsom leather.




Dear m.hermes, 
Do you remember seeing any grey for next year ? Thanks!


----------



## starstarz

I would like to have a light purple too, can Lilas and Parme back?


----------



## ellayplam

+1 
I am so desperate of waiting Lilas to come back.....................


----------



## pancake

m.hermes said:


> what i have seen from the catelogue of 2015 SS collection.
> as far as i could remember.
> There would be SELLIER Birkin, limited edition only in 40 size and black color.
> 
> beautiful color> Rose Sakura, lighter than the confetti,
> Bleu Atoll, most beautiful bleu i have ever seen!!! between Aztek and Paradis
> Exotic> Rose Terre,like rose tea, it is austrich color
> 
> let me think what else i could recall from my memory




Dear m.hermes 
Can I ask whether the bleu atoll really has a greenish undertone or is it a true blue? Thanks!


----------



## purselover888

Hope this well-known IG star doesn't mind me reposting (credit:  NAZNAZIF, IG)

Apparently Rose Sakura   in birkin will only come in 25 (I don't mind, LOL!!)


----------



## jmen

blackbirkin40 said:


> Wow, what a strange choice. I still want one, though!  Best of both worlds for a professional bag.




Evergrain really?  It is a soft leather so I would think it would droop before it left the hands of the crafts person.  Not saying I dislike the leather but can't imagine it being used to make a large birkin, sellier or not.  Those who know more, am I incorrect in my thinking?


----------



## m.hermes

thank everyone for support,
as you can see from the picture of Constance that it was Rose Sakura.
and this kind of Constance would be available in Rose Sakura and Blue Atoll, also in Doblis leather.

the NEW Rose croco is matte.


----------



## m.hermes

purselover888 said:


> Oh thank you for your enthusiasm, but I am a bit shy about showing my things...It's nothing you could probably tell in a picture anyway....I noticed more from handling it and then looked a bit closer.  Could just be a different batch of epsom, it seems a tiny bit heavier or thicker too...I wonder if the new Supple Epsom is labelled differently...and whether the other epsom will acquire a newer label other than just plain Epsom...




i didnt touch it, it looks the same, but really soft.


----------



## m.hermes

Boogee119 said:


> Thanks so much for the info m.hermes. May I ask if you recall the croc comes in shiny or matte?  Thanks. &#128516;



it is matte, i saw it on a Lindy croco matte.


----------



## m.hermes

doves75 said:


> Thanks for the intel m.hermes.
> 
> Do you know what kind of leather they use to make the sellier B?
> 
> Thank you )


looks like epsom, not sure , i check again


----------



## m.hermes

pancake said:


> Dear m.hermes
> Can I ask whether the bleu atoll really has a greenish undertone or is it a true blue? Thanks!



bleu, like candy bleu, a little like Paradise.
gorgerous!


----------



## Boogee119

Thanks m.hermes!  Looking forward to seeing this colour. I hope it will come in birkins and Kellys too. &#128516;


----------



## babielovah

m.hermes said:


> it is matte, i saw it on a Lindy croco matte.




Hi
The new croc rose color is like rose tea? Which means it's a darker beige+pink tone? Thanks!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sydgirl said:


> Found this from a reseller on IG... Rogue Pivoine




How did someone get this new color so quickly ? I thought that they are for next year.


----------



## duna

chkpfbeliever said:


> How did someone get this new color so quickly ? I thought that they are for next year.



Rouge Pivoine is this S/S season's colour.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

i heard a new color called peche, anyone know that?


----------



## HerLuv

MRS.Hermes said:


> i heard a new color called peche, anyone know that?



Yes I saw the swatch. It is peach. I posted the pic in this thread.


----------



## m.hermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> How did someone get this new color so quickly ? I thought that they are for next year.



it is not the real product, it is the picture of the new collection catelogue.   
For the special order, it would open in September, but of course you can go to shop and tell them what you want now, September is the time to hand in the order to the factory.


----------



## m.hermes

HerLuv said:


> Yes I saw the swatch. It is peach. I posted the pic in this thread.



yes, peach color (U9 or 9U, forgotten) is in this winter collection, not SS 2015, it looks like crevette, much orange tone, not very like pink. as you may know, the color code for yellow tone is 9(C9/soufre, M9/mimosa), so it is actually yellow family


----------



## m.hermes

babielovah said:


> Hi
> The new croc rose color is like rose tea? Which means it's a darker beige+pink tone? Thanks!



unfortunately yes, i dont really like it, it is actually terre color with pink tone, i will try to get some picture for you.


----------



## Jadeite

m.hermes said:


> thank everyone for support,
> 
> as you can see from the picture of Constance that it was Rose Sakura.
> 
> and this kind of Constance would be available in Rose Sakura and Blue Atoll, also in Doblis leather.
> 
> 
> 
> the NEW Rose croco is matte.




Thank you very much for this info.


----------



## sydgirl

Can't wait to see what bleu atoll looks like!!!


----------



## Heavenplay

For those who interested in14 FW color Ecorce &#65288;color code 4C), below are the most accurate pictures (shown in 32 retorune Kelly ) found online, from a very reliable reseller. It did hit the store, I was offered one in 28 Kelly and declined.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2704578
> View attachment 2704579
> View attachment 2704581
> View attachment 2704582
> View attachment 2704583
> View attachment 2704584
> 
> 
> 
> For those who interested in14 FW color Ecorce &#65288;color code 4C), below are the most accurate pictures (shown in 32 retorune Kelly ) found online, from a very reliable reseller. It did hit the store, I was offered one in 28 Kelly and declined.



*Heavenplay,* thanks for the pics! It looks very much like etain to me, which I love


----------



## Heavenplay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Heavenplay,* thanks for the pics! It looks very much like etain to me, which I love




My pleasure, dear Vigee. It's like etain with chocolate undertone IRL as the color code begins with 4, indicating brown family.


----------



## Boogee119

m.hermes said:


> unfortunately yes, i dont really like it, it is actually terre color with pink tone, i will try to get some picture for you.



That will be really great!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Heavenplay said:


> My pleasure, dear Vigee. It's like etain with chocolate undertone IRL as the color code begins with 4, indicating brown family.



Interesting, it looks like a good neutral color.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

m.hermes said:


> yes, peach color (U9 or 9U, forgotten) is in this winter collection, not SS 2015, it looks like crevette, much orange tone, not very like pink. as you may know, the color code for yellow tone is 9(C9/soufre, M9/mimosa), so it is actually yellow family




i thought 9 stands for pruple


----------



## Blue Rain

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2704578
> View attachment 2704579
> View attachment 2704581
> View attachment 2704582
> View attachment 2704583
> View attachment 2704584
> 
> 
> 
> For those who interested in14 FW color Ecorce &#65288;color code 4C), below are the most accurate pictures (shown in 32 retorune Kelly ) found online, from a very reliable reseller. It did hit the store, I was offered one in 28 Kelly and declined.



It looks like eggplant to me. Like it.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

m.hermes said:


> it is not the real product, it is the picture of the new collection catelogue.
> 
> For the special order, it would open in September, but of course you can go to shop and tell them what you want now, September is the time to hand in the order to the factory.




my local sm ask me to place special order on oct, as you said they place order on sept. How come they different?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## luckylove

Blue Rain said:


> It looks like eggplant to me. Like it.



It is more brown IRL... no purple undertones. It translates into tree bark if I am not mistaken, so that will give others a good idea of the tone of it in person.  Lovely neutral with hints of etain and chocolate. Best wishes!


----------



## chaneljewel

Is there a picture of the color blue atoll?


----------



## luckylove

chaneljewel said:


> Is there a picture of the color blue atoll?



I would love to see this too!


----------



## m.hermes

MRS.Hermes said:


> my local sm ask me to place special order on oct, as you said they place order on sept. How come they different?



normally the special order begins to 3-4weeks (the shop would receive the list of the model,color,leather available ) after the podium. 
but because the factory close for August, so the S/S special order would be delay to September, which would last for 2 months for the shop.
I am in Europe, not sure if it is different else where


----------



## m.hermes

MRS.Hermes said:


> i thought 9 stands for pruple



a yes, not sure how they work with the color code
like the bamboo green is Ik, and coffetti is 1Q,


----------



## m.hermes

chaneljewel said:


> Is there a picture of the color blue atoll?



try my best to get you pic tomorrow : )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

duna said:


> Rouge Pivoine is this S/S season's colour.



Thanks *Duna*.  I need to go check the swatches then.  Still waiting for more Anemore to show up but the new colors are coming in.  I just can't keep up or true to say that H can't keep up with their colors.


----------



## loveaddict

starstarz said:


> I would like to have a light purple too, can Lilas and Parme back?




Oh yes please enough with the pink, lets move on to light purple... Lilas and lavender please


----------



## palmbeachpink

on french h.com bleu paradis

think 2T would be color code??


----------



## palmbeachpink

m.hermes said:


> try my best to get you pic tomorrow : )



thank you!! had a moment + thought it may be close to lagon, can't wait to see this!!


----------



## newmommy_va

... nm ...

EDIT:

<smacks head>

there's a photo earlier in this thread (post #1512) w/bleu paradis listed as 2T 



palmbeachpink said:


> on french h.com bleu paradis
> 
> think 2T would be color code??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

palmbeachpink said:


> on french h.com bleu paradis
> 
> think 2T would be color code??



What a beautiful bleu! It is perfection.


----------



## Blairbass

Lovely blue!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

m.hermes said:


> normally the special order begins to 3-4weeks (the shop would receive the list of the model,color,leather available ) after the podium.
> 
> but because the factory close for August, so the S/S special order would be delay to September, which would last for 2 months for the shop.
> 
> I am in Europe, not sure if it is different else where




thanks a lot! Cuz this will be my first so, and I was surprised by our sm, I thought its unbelievable &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.


----------



## doves75

m.hermes said:


> looks like epsom, not sure , i check again




That's what I thought and I don't like Epsom. Thanks m.hermes for sharing )


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you!! had a moment + thought it may be close to lagon, can't wait to see this!!




Waiting for lagon to come back


----------



## purselover888

I advocate to anyone at H (who will listen haha) as I can about Lagon.  They always seem surprised that it is so well-missed and liked!


----------



## m.hermes

ok, i will tell u what i see today
i've seen all the new colors of 2015 S/S
except for Rose Sakura(3Q) and Bleu Atoll, there would be interesting color called Cruise(sorry for the spelling, might be not correct),it's like Gris Pearl or Parchemin. Or it's like beton in classic leather. Anyway , i love it@ more like and fresh.

and else color i could recall is Bleu Ocean(dark bleu), Blanc,


----------



## m.hermes

a lot of people are interested in Rose Sakura,
at first, i think it is very light, between rose dragee and bubblegum, but today, when i see the color in the real leather, it is surprisingly beautiful!!
it would exist in Supple epsom, togo, taurillion, tadelakt, and swift.
it looks better in swift, 
and as far as i know, this would exist in most modele of bags, tadelakt for constance,


----------



## m.hermes

Bleu atoll is beautiful in swift and togo, it looks a bit dirty in epsom.
i love it!!!

100% sure that Bleu atoll , Sakura and Cruise would be popular in the 2015 s/s


----------



## m.hermes

oh yes, i touched Supple Epsom today, really soft,
it would be not helpful to keep the shape of your bag,
i think this leather is to change kelly modeles, because before hermes only do epsom on sellier kelly( only kelly discussed ), but with the supple epsom, maybe there would be epsom retourne kelly.


----------



## m.hermes

i am so sorry for the friends want to see the pic, i am sure i could do something next week for you.i promise


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you m.hermes.. I am most interested in rose sakura. Is it very light color?


----------



## m.hermes

this forum is the only one that Hermes company is viewing, so...
i am try to tell as much as i could to everyone : )


----------



## babielovah

m.hermes said:


> unfortunately yes, i dont really like it, it is actually terre color with pink tone, i will try to get some picture for you.




Thanks!! Is there any nice new croc colors?


----------



## m.hermes

HerLuv said:


> Thank you m.hermes.. I am most interested in rose sakura. Is it very light color?


yes, it is called Cruise, maybe spelling mistake,
looks like Parchemin or Gris Perle, very light, like beton in classic leather


----------



## m.hermes

babielovah said:


> Thanks!! Is there any nice new croc colors?


as far as i know there is one color called Terre cxxxx, sorry cant remember the full name,
it's actually brown family but really looks like rose tea, as the directer told me it is pink hah


----------



## palmbeachpink

m.hermes said:


> Bleu atoll is beautiful in swift and togo, it looks a bit dirty in epsom.
> i love it!!!
> 
> 100% sure that Bleu atoll , Sakura and Cruise would be popular in the 2015 s/s



so atoll is nothing close to lagon? more celeste + paradis looking!? still sounds divine from all descriptions here!! thank you!


----------



## Ladybug^^

palmbeachpink said:


> so atoll is nothing close to lagon? more celeste + paradis looking!? still sounds divine from all descriptions here!! thank you!



Atoll is close to Lagoon....and brighter


----------



## Boogee119

m.hermes said:


> as far as i know there is one color called Terre cxxxx, sorry cant remember the full name,
> it's actually brown family but really looks like rose tea, as the directer told me it is pink hah




Thanks so much for the information m.hermes.  May I please ask if it will come in birkins and kellys?  Can't wait to see this colour!  Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

Ladybug^^ said:


> Atoll is close to Lagoon....and brighter



Brighter than lagoon?  That sounds awful   I'm definitely not getting that!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Ladybug^^ said:


> Atoll is close to Lagoon....and brighter



that is what I saw at H too! how do we know it will translate to leather like that?!?  so beautiful!!


----------



## pancake

Ladybug^^ said:


> Atoll is close to Lagoon....and brighter




Which bracelet is atoll and lagoon?
I'm really hoping for atoll to be closer to lagoon than paradise!


----------



## Ladybug^^

pancake said:


> Which bracelet is atoll and lagoon?
> I'm really hoping for atoll to be closer to lagoon than paradise!



The left one is atoll and rite is Lagoon 

my SM ordered B in 25 and 30 in this color 

cant wait


----------



## pancake

Ladybug^^ said:


> The left one is atoll and rite is Lagoon
> 
> my SM ordered B in 25 and 30 in this color
> 
> cant wait



Thanks ladybug! I can't wait to see the colour on leather!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

m.hermes said:


> 100% sure that Bleu atoll , Sakura and Cruise would be popular in the 2015 s/s




All the colours you mentioned sounds heavenly! Thank you for the information m.hermes. Would love to have blue atoll. Sounds like another dream colour


----------



## sydgirl

Ladybug^^ said:


> The left one is atoll and rite is Lagoon
> 
> my SM ordered B in 25 and 30 in this color
> 
> cant wait



Omg I need a Birkin in blue atoll!! Any idea on leathers its available in??


----------



## Prague09

Could any one advise how bleu atoll different from turquoise and bleu paradise ? thanks


----------



## panthere55

sydgirl said:


> Omg I need a Birkin in blue atoll!! Any idea on leathers its available in??



Omg me too! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

OK since the H gods are listening in to our prayers (wishlists) :gaucho:

Please H gods produce enough blue atolls in Bs ans Ks to go around

&#128150;your loyal TPF members


----------



## palmbeachpink

Hermesdiorduo said:


> OK since the H gods are listening in to our prayers (wishlists) :gaucho:
> 
> Please H gods produce enough blue atolls in Bs ans Ks to go around
> 
> &#128150;your loyal TPF members



I won't believe it until we see pictures!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Does anyone happen to know what hardware they are most likely to pair with bleu atoll?  I think it would look lovely with PHW.  So many bags seem to have ghw lately.  GHW would look nice too, but I just really prefer PHW.


----------



## ghoztz

sydgirl said:


> Omg I need a Birkin in blue atoll!! Any idea on leathers its available in??



+1!!!


----------



## m.hermes

Boogee119 said:


> Thanks so much for the information m.hermes.  May I please ask if it will come in birkins and kellys?  Can't wait to see this colour!  Thanks.


yes, it will, at least i saw it is available in lindy, so it should be on birkin and kelly


----------



## m.hermes

sydgirl said:


> Omg I need a Birkin in blue atoll!! Any idea on leathers its available in??


it would be available in togo, taurillion, swift, tadelakt, and (supple)epsom
i prefer togo for birkin/kelly bags, because the epsom looks a bit dirty and dark than other leather


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

m.hermes said:


> it would be available in togo, taurillion, swift, tadelakt, and (supple)epsom
> i prefer togo for birkin/kelly bags, because the epsom looks a bit dirty and dark than other leather



Thank you!! I would love it in clemence!!! Can't wait to see a swatch of this colour


----------



## hermes730

m.hermes said:


> yes, it is called Cruise, maybe spelling mistake,
> looks like Parchemin or Gris Perle, very light, like beton in classic leather




Thanks m.hermes.  Any idea on leathers for Cruise?


----------



## Boogee119

m.hermes said:


> yes, it will, at least i saw it is available in lindy, so it should be on birkin and kelly



Thanks. Good to know. &#128516;


----------



## shopgirl bb

Thanks m.hermes for the info !

Would love to see the swatch or color of Rose Sakura !!   



m.hermes said:


> a lot of people are interested in Rose Sakura,
> at first, i think it is very light, between rose dragee and bubblegum, but today, when i see the color in the real leather, it is surprisingly beautiful!!
> it would exist in Supple epsom, togo, taurillion, tadelakt, and swift.
> it looks better in swift,
> and as far as i know, this would exist in most modele of bags, tadelakt for constance,


----------



## ueynah

Thanks m.hermes for the info!  Looking forward to see some swatches soon!


----------



## Heavenplay

For those who interested in 14 FW color Jaune Poussin (color code:1Z), a bit lighter than Soufre (color code:C9). 25 Kelly in swift from a reliable reseller.


----------



## purselover888

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2707805
> View attachment 2707809
> View attachment 2707811
> View attachment 2707812
> 
> 
> For those who interested in 14 FW color Jaune Poussin (color code:1Z), a bit lighter than Soufre (color code:C9). 25 Kelly in swift from a reliable reseller.



Thank you for the photos!  I was hoping it would look more yellow and less beige-y...Not sure if it's just the swift properties, but it has a vintage feeling like sable to me...


----------



## wiwid88

hi, just wondering whether you guys have any infos about the new pink ostrich colour for upcoming season? TIA


----------



## Birdonce

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2707805
> View attachment 2707809
> View attachment 2707811
> View attachment 2707812
> 
> 
> For those who interested in 14 FW color Jaune Poussin (color code:1Z), a bit lighter than Soufre (color code:C9). 25 Kelly in swift from a reliable reseller.



That's a pretty color! Like jersey cream


----------



## Heavenplay

purselover888 said:


> Thank you for the photos!  I was hoping it would look more yellow and less beige-y...Not sure if it's just the swift properties, but it has a vintage feeling like sable to me...


same here, i was expecting a true intensive yellow from H.this is way too light for my liking.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2707805
> View attachment 2707809
> View attachment 2707811
> View attachment 2707812
> 
> 
> For those who interested in 14 FW color Jaune Poussin (color code:1Z), a bit lighter than Soufre (color code:C9). 25 Kelly in swift from a reliable reseller.



Thanks for the pics, *Heavenplay*! Jaune Poussin looks very creamy to me as opposed to a bright/bold or a neutral CW. I actually like it, although yellow is not usually for me.


----------



## m.hermes

hermes730 said:


> Thanks m.hermes.  Any idea on leathers for Cruise?


austrich and croco matte. : )


----------



## MSO13

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2707805
> View attachment 2707809
> View attachment 2707811
> View attachment 2707812
> 
> 
> For those who interested in 14 FW color Jaune Poussin (color code:1Z), a bit lighter than Soufre (color code:C9). 25 Kelly in swift from a reliable reseller.




what a gorgeous buttery yellow, I'm so interested to see the new colors as this is my first new season as a H customer!


----------



## Jadeite

Jaune poussin looks promising. Much less in your face that soufre which I also liked but on a larger bag it's abit much.


----------



## palmbeachpink

france h.com 
so kelly
rouge pivoine w/ghw
color code: 2R


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ueynah

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2707805
> View attachment 2707809
> View attachment 2707811
> View attachment 2707812
> 
> 
> For those who interested in 14 FW color Jaune Poussin (color code:1Z), a bit lighter than Soufre (color code:C9). 25 Kelly in swift from a reliable reseller.




Gorgeous!  Baby yellow I suppose that's what I would call it!


----------



## ghoztz

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pics, *Heavenplay*! Jaune Poussin looks very creamy to me as opposed to a bright/bold or a neutral CW. I actually like it, although yellow is not usually for me.



+1.  It looks like sorbet.  Kind of irresistible...


----------



## palmbeachpink

Jadeite said:


> Jaune poussin looks promising. Much less in your face that soufre which I also liked but on a larger bag it's abit much.





ueynah said:


> Gorgeous!  Baby yellow I suppose that's what I would call it!





ghoztz said:


> +1.  It looks like sorbet.  Kind of irresistible...



poussin is a baby chick in french! lemon sorbet, yum! 

it's very chic, elegant + understated, i love how it's not quite even a pastel&#8230;&#8230;

first pic is back of 2014 kelly wallet in JP&#8230;.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

palmbeachpink said:


> france h.com
> 
> so kelly
> 
> rouge pivoine w/ghw
> 
> color code: 2R




This colour looks so pretty! I wonder how different it is from rouge casaque.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

palmbeachpink said:


> poussin is a baby chick in french! lemon sorbet, yum!
> 
> it's very chic, elegant + understated, i love how it's not quite even a pastel
> 
> first pic is back of 2014 kelly wallet in JP.



Very pretty comparison shots, *palmbeachpink*! The more that I look at poussin, the more I like it!


----------



## ghoztz

palmbeachpink said:


> poussin is a baby chick in french! lemon sorbet, yum!
> 
> it's very chic, elegant + understated, i love how it's not quite even a pastel
> 
> first pic is back of 2014 kelly wallet in JP.




I wonder if JP comes with PHG or GHW...  I guess either would be Devine. Gotta have it!


----------



## brage9

palmbeachpink said:


> poussin is a baby chick in french! lemon sorbet, yum!
> 
> it's very chic, elegant + understated, i love how it's not quite even a pastel&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> first pic is back of 2014 kelly wallet in JP&#8230;.


I think this yellow color is gorgeous! Imagine a Constance wallet in this cw, I want!


----------



## chicinthecity777

palmbeachpink said:


> poussin is a baby chick in french! lemon sorbet, yum!
> 
> it's very chic, elegant + understated, i love how it's not quite even a pastel
> 
> first pic is back of 2014 kelly wallet in JP.



Not sure about the colour but the chick is so cute!


----------



## duna

Isn't Jaune Poussin this S/S 14 colour? Actually I think it is because I remember seeing the swatch, and I haven't seen any of the F/W 14 swatches yet....


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Isn't Jaune Poussin this S/S 14 colour? Actually I think it is because I remember seeing the swatch, and I haven't seen any of the F/W 14 swatches yet....



It is A/W 14. I have seen the swatches a while back. 

the Podium Order round just gone was for S/S 15. You probably haven't seen the swatches for those yet. My store don't normally get them until Sep.


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is A/W 14. I have seen the swatches a while back.
> 
> the Podium Order round just gone was for S/S 15. You probably haven't seen the swatches for those yet. My store don't normally get them until Sep.



Yes you're right, I get SOOO confused with the colours/seasons!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Yes you're right, I get SOOO confused with the colours/seasons!!



It is very confusing as H tend to do colours in reverse, e.g. bright colours for A/W and darker colours for S/S.


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is very confusing as H tend to do colours in reverse, e.g. bright colours for A/W and darker colours for S/S.



Ita
I m very puzzled too glad I not the only one feeling this


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> Ita
> I m very puzzled too glad I not the only one feeling this



I know! Both my SA and I have said this for a long time.


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! Both my SA and I have said this for a long time.



There must be a reason behind it
Maybe I m not at that level yet haha
experts can chime in lol


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Monicaali

palmbeachpink said:


> france h.com
> so kelly
> rouge pivoine w/ghw
> color code: 2R



Thanks for the picture, do you have any idea when the new Birkin in Rouge Pivoine
Will be available in the store ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bagidiotic said:


> There must be a reason behind it
> Maybe I m not at that level yet haha
> experts can chime in lol




Maybe this is because it is when H expects the bags to arrive in the stores. That is my only explanation!


----------



## charmesh

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maybe this is because it is when H expects the bags to arrive in the stores. That is my only explanation!



So true. The only people who seem to have the bags on time are resellers.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maybe this is because it is when H expects the bags to arrive in the stores. That is my only explanation!




Hi VigeeLeBrun, does it mean that colours/ items like slgs from SS15 could be instores this september? TIA!


----------



## Jadeite

charmesh said:


> So true. The only people who seem to have the bags on time are resellers.




Exactly.


----------



## hermes730

Hi, anyone know whether anemone still available in s/s15? Thx


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> There must be a reason behind it
> Maybe I m not at that level yet haha
> experts can chime in lol





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maybe this is because it is when H expects the bags to arrive in the stores. That is my only explanation!



That's what I thought too! ha ha! I told my SA that's because H always delivers the bags one season behind!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's what I thought too! ha ha! I told my SA that's because H always delivers the bags one season behind!



*xiangxiang*, exactly right IMO


----------



## jyyanks

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to ask but is Sept when the swatches come or when the SM's place their orders?  

Also, does anyone know if Blue Electrique is on the list? Thank you!


----------



## luckylove

jyyanks said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread to ask but is Sept when the swatches come or when the SM's place their orders?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Blue Electrique is on the list? Thank you!



Hi! I have heard from my SM that BE is sadly not on the list.


----------



## jyyanks

Darn it!  Thank you. Does anyone what current blues are on the list?


----------



## duna

I think Bleu Saphir is, but I'm not sure....


----------



## jyyanks

Thanks Duna!!! I do love Blue Saphir.  Hoping there's a good crop of darker or brighter  (mykonos or hydra)  blues this year.   The new blue, while gorgeous, is too light for me.


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi I asked my SA to order me BE or BH for SS 15 but she said they wasn't available so I chose a completely different colour, there was a baby blue she tried to talk me into but it's too light for me as I'm OCD but she loved it.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I asked my SA to order me BE or BH for SS 15 but she said they wasn't available so I chose a completely different colour, there was a baby blue she tried to talk me into but it's too light for me as I'm OCD but she loved it.




Hi DesignerDiva40, do you know if blue aztec is available or rose shocking? Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## designerdiva40

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi DesignerDiva40, do you know if blue aztec is available or rose shocking? Thank you!



Hi sweetie all I know is I asked her for a bright pink like RT or a bright blue & she said there was nothing like that available


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi sweetie all I know is I asked her for a bright pink like RT or a bright blue & she said there was nothing like that available




 thanks for your help!


----------



## Lucynancy

SS15 colors seem to be in 'baby' colors, so baby blue, baby pink, baby yellow etc...& much more bi-color selections eg So Kelly will be 2 colors (1 for the 'body' & another color for the strap) & Berline  will be 2 materials (the 'stripes' will be a different material form the rest of bag).


----------



## runandstretch

Lucynancy said:


> SS15 colors seem to be in 'baby' colors, so baby blue, baby pink, baby yellow etc...& much more bi-color selections eg So Kelly will be 2 colors (1 for the 'body' & another color for the strap) & Berline  will be 2 materials (the 'stripes' will be a different material form the rest of bag).



Thanks for the info! I'm not a pastel person so this may be a welcome break for my wallet (omg yah right- there's always something breathtaking to buy lol)


----------



## thyme

the bi-colour berline is already in stores - saw the mini one with gris perle and bamboo piping a few weeks ! very pretty combo


----------



## Suncatcher

runandstretch said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm not a pastel person so this may be a welcome break for my wallet (omg yah right- there's always something breathtaking to buy lol)


+1


----------



## dessert1st

runandstretch said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm not a pastel person so this may be a welcome break for my wallet (omg yah right- there's always something breathtaking to buy lol)




+1 too


----------



## HPassion

The bicolor so kelly in store too, saw orange-red with gris straps


----------



## jyyanks

Lucynancy said:


> SS15 colors seem to be in 'baby' colors, so baby blue, baby pink, baby yellow etc...& much more bi-color selections eg So Kelly will be 2 colors (1 for the 'body' & another color for the strap) & Berline  will be 2 materials (the 'stripes' will be a different material form the rest of bag).


Darn it!!  Really would love a dark and/or bright blue as opposed to pastels.  Hopefully duna is right and Blue Saphir is on the list - that could work for me.


----------



## LuxChic

Does anyone know if Fjord will be offered?


----------



## blackbirkin40

LuxChic said:


> Does anyone know if Fjord will be offered?



Good question!  I need fjord!


----------



## jyyanks

Or Chèvre in a Kelly 32?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Or Chèvre in a Kelly 32?




*jyyanks*, I just received a B30 in RC Chèvre a few weeks ago. I think it depends on the color. Chèvre is a gorgeous leather, my favorite by far.


----------



## bags to die for

Saw these at Changi airport.

Matte malachite Dogon wallet and matte vert titien bearn wallet


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bags to die for said:


> Saw these at Changi airport.
> 
> Matte malachite Dogon wallet and matte vert titien bearn wallet




Wowza, spectacular! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## jyyanks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jyyanks*, I just received a B30 in RC Chèvre a few weeks ago. I think it depends on the color. Chèvre is a gorgeous leather, my favorite by far.


Thank you VigeeLeBrun!!! I saw your RC bag and it's TDF!!!  I love Chèvre - glad to know it's still available as a SO!


----------



## designerdiva40

LuxChic said:


> Does anyone know if Fjord will be offered?



I love Fjord, my favourite leather, my Red B still looks fabulous after 11 years of use


----------



## TankerToad

New Fall color
Rouge Duchess


----------



## TankerToad

Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; 

One of my HG is a constance in orange lizard.


----------



## Jadeite

TankerToad said:


> New Fall color
> Rouge Duchess




Thanks for showing this. How would you describe this vs rouge Venetian?


----------



## TankerToad

Jadeite said:


> Thanks for showing this. How would you describe this vs rouge Venetian?


Not sure but similar~I dont have any rouge Venetian to put next to it but in the same family~


----------



## sfshopgirl

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014




Love it! I saw this color in a man's wallet last week and it was gorgeous! I hope
you got this .


----------



## june17

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014




This is so gorgeous! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## purselover888

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014



That is insane!  Did you buy this?  I think I've only seen it in an Ano.


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014



Wow! This is stunning! Congratulations on this amazing piece!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014



*TT*, Bleu Petrol is truly a gorgeous lizzie color. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Asherbirkel

pierina2 said:


> Vert Olive is supposedly returning for this Fall.  It's lighter and perhaps a bit yellower than Vert Veronese, though I'm not a green expert at all!   Not sure in which leathers it might come, or if it's even for bags - could be just accessories.



Thank you very much! Sounds promising! Love vert Olive!!!


----------



## Asherbirkel

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014


Doesn't it look like Blue de Malte in lizzard?


----------



## bagidiotic

TankerToad said:


> New Fall color
> Rouge Duchess



Tt
I haven't get a chance to see this swatch
How would you describe this color
Close to?rg rc geranium capuccine rp etc
Thanks
Congrats on your new gp


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bagidiotic said:


> Tt
> I haven't get a chance to see this swatch
> How would you describe this color
> Close to?rg rc geranium capuccine rp etc
> Thanks
> Congrats on your new gp




I'm not TT but I found the closest color to rouge duchess is sanguine. The color seemed brick red in my eyes. 

TT congrats on your garden party! I held this very bag in my hands. Happy it went to you!


----------



## TankerToad

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm not TT but I found the closest color to rouge duchess is sanguine. The color seemed brick red in my eyes.
> 
> TT congrats on your garden party! I held this very bag in my hands. Happy it went to you!



Isn't sanguine orange? Blood orange? I don't think this rouge duchess is that bright
I think the color Brick  is closer or even rouge Venetian 
It's a matte red- not bright at all 
My dear- not sure what boutique you shop at but wouldn't it be ironic if it WAS the same bag?


----------



## TankerToad

Asherbirkel said:


> Doesn't it look like Blue de Malte in lizzard?


Not really (to me anyway) here is another shot


----------



## TankerToad

Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.


----------



## doves75

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014




So pretty!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Blue Rain

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.


Wow! I didn't realize how much green it is in turquoise until seeing this comparison. I'm going to dream about a blue paradise ban island tonight.


----------



## Jadeite

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.




Nice comparison pic Paradise is very blue like clear sky indeed and now reminds me of blue azure wonder how that will compare up.


----------



## GenieBottle26

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.




Looks like a mixture between blue hydra & blue Lin in this pic to me?


----------



## TankerToad

Jadeite said:


> Nice comparison pic Paradise is very blue like clear sky indeed and now reminds me of blue azure wonder how that will compare up.


Has a bit more perwinkle to it.


----------



## TankerToad

GenieBottle26 said:


> Looks like a mixture between blue hydra & blue Lin in this pic to me?


No Hydra
Hydra is mcuh more intense.
Id say like a less dusty shade of BLUE JEAN and brighter than BJ.


----------



## Jadeite

TankerToad said:


> Has a bit more perwinkle to it.




Thanks TT and my eyes are agog at the gorgeous blue petrole Constance lizzie you picked up. Does it mean lizzie is coming back? I'd love to see more of it available.


----------



## TankerToad

Jadeite said:


> Thanks TT and my eyes are agog at the gorgeous blue petrole Constance lizzie you picked up. Does it mean lizzie is coming back? I'd love to see more of it available.


Thank you. I love it too
Have worn it as an evening clutch~and it works perfectly. It is a little jewel for sure.


----------



## bagidiotic

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm not TT but I found the closest color to rouge duchess is sanguine. The color seemed brick red in my eyes.
> 
> TT congrats on your garden party! I held this very bag in my hands. Happy it went to you!



Thanks for sharing n kind replied


----------



## sydgirl

TankerToad said:


> Has a bit more perwinkle to it.



Omg I love periwinkle!!! Thank you for the comparison pics!


----------



## starstarz

TankerToad said:


> Not sure if this is only for exotics but Bleu Petrol Fall 2014


 
Ahhhhh, love this x 1000000! Not sure if it is availabel in B25/30!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.



Thanks for the comparison pics, *TT*. Blue Paradise is absolutely gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## jyyanks

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.


Wow thanks for the pictures TankerToad - super helpful.  I never realized how green turquoise is either.


----------



## Suncatcher

TankerToad said:


> Not really (to me anyway) here is another shot


OMG I just fainted!!!!  STUNNING.


----------



## palmbeachpink

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.



love it, ban island blue(S), will never forget paradis now! congrats + very pretty!

don't you love how turquoise changes colors?!? from bluish to tealish..

what a fresh + crisp blue - it reminds me a blue from the provence in france with a teeny tiny dash of lavender perhaps!?!


----------



## TankerToad

palmbeachpink said:


> love it, ban island blue(S), will never forget paradis now! congrats + very pretty!
> 
> don't you love how turquoise changes colors?!? from bluish to tealish..
> 
> what a fresh + crisp blue - it reminds me a blue from the provence in france with a teeny tiny dash of lavender perhaps!?!



Exactly right! On both counts.
Turquoise changes with the light and shadows
Less so with Paradise- which is more matte
Paradise  is a fresh light blue with a dash of lavender 
That's spot on-
It's a summers day blue 
Very innocent blue- a guileless pure blue
Turquoise is a more complicated blue
A blue with a bit of mystery and allure-
.....a blue of deeper waters


----------



## purselover888

TankerToad said:


> Exactly right! On both counts.
> Turquoise changes with the light and shadows
> Less so with Paradise- which is more matte
> Paradise  is a fresh light blue with a dash of lavender
> That's spot on-
> It's a summers day blue
> Very innocent blue- a guileless pure blue
> Turquoise is a more complicated blue
> A blue with a bit of mystery and allure-
> .....a blue of deeper waters



This color really is paradise.  It appears to have the clarity of Celeste.  The powdery quality plus the hint of lavender make it more feminine and appealing to me.  I can't wait to see it IRL.  (However, between getting a Blue Electric recently and Atoll coming in the SS, I don't know what to do!  I don't think I need this many blue bags!!!)


----------



## TankerToad

purselover888 said:


> This color really is paradise.  It appears to have the clarity of Celeste.  The powdery quality plus the hint of lavender make it more feminine and appealing to me.  I can't wait to see it IRL.  (However, between getting a Blue Electric recently and Atoll coming in the SS, I don't know what to do!  I don't think I need this many blue bags!!!)



I know... I'm so in love with these blues though they are perhaps similar
Placed a PO for Atoll as well- is it possible to have too many blues 
The internal debate continues...


----------



## jyyanks

TankerToad said:


> I know... I'm so in love with these blues though they are perhaps similar
> 
> Placed a PO for Atoll as well- is it possible to have too many blues
> 
> The internal debate continues...




Sorry for all the questions but will atoll come in regular leather or just exotics?


----------



## carlinha

TankerToad said:


> Exactly right! On both counts.
> Turquoise changes with the light and shadows
> Less so with Paradise- which is more matte
> Paradise  is a fresh light blue with a dash of lavender
> That's spot on-
> It's a summers day blue
> Very innocent blue- a guileless pure blue
> Turquoise is a more complicated blue
> A blue with a bit of mystery and allure-
> .....a blue of deeper waters



what a beautiful description!!!!!  love this TT


----------



## TankerToad

jyyanks said:


> Sorry for all the questions but will atoll come in regular leather or just exotics?



Regular - I ordered sellier 
Should be to me first quarter 2015
But with Hermes ... Who knows?


----------



## TankerToad

purselover888 said:


> This color really is paradise.  It appears to have the clarity of Celeste.  The powdery quality plus the hint of lavender make it more feminine and appealing to me.  I can't wait to see it IRL.  (However, between getting a Blue Electric recently and Atoll coming in the SS, I don't know what to do!  I don't think I need this many blue bags!!!)



So I said to DS hypothetically as I looked at my blue bags:
How many blue bags can one have?
He looked at me and said
"Well, if you love blue,  then as many as you can get"
Love that kid!


----------



## Kitty S.

TankerToad said:


> So I said to DS hypothetically as I looked at my blue bags:
> 
> How many blue bags can one have?
> 
> He looked at me and said
> 
> "Well, if you love blue,  then as many as you can get"
> 
> Love that kid!




Great kid who understands his mom well &#128077;


----------



## sydgirl

TankerToad said:


> Regular - I ordered sellier
> Should be to me first quarter 2015
> But with Hermes ... Who knows?



Have you seen the swatch for bleu atoll TT?? 
What leathers is it available in??


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

TankerToad said:


> I know... I'm so in love with these blues though they are perhaps similar
> 
> Placed a PO for Atoll as well- is it possible to have too many blues
> 
> The internal debate continues...




Never enough blues  I can't wait to see the swatches! 

Happy for you that you were able to do a PO in blue atoll... waiting with bated breath!


----------



## pierina2

TankerToad said:


> I know... I'm so in love with these blues though they are perhaps similar
> Placed a PO for Atoll as well- is it possible to have too many blues
> The internal debate continues...


 

ahem...the answer is NO!  


congrats on all of divine new blues, *TT,* your choices are fantastic!!   and especially love your darling son's reply.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Miss Al

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.


 
Blue Paradise looks like a divine colour! I've always been a fan of Blue Electric... wonder how the two colours differ from each other. Anyone can show comparison pics between Blue Paradise and Blue Electric? Thanks.


----------



## luckylove

Miss Al said:


> Blue Paradise looks like a divine colour! I've always been a fan of Blue Electric... wonder how the two colours differ from each other. Anyone can show comparison pics between Blue Paradise and Blue Electric? Thanks.



I am sorry, but I don't have side by side photos of the two. But what I can say is though both are lovely, they are quite different from one another.  BE is a more intense pop of color with strong purple undertones. darker and richer in color.  a bit of a violet undertone in certain lighting.  Blue paradise is much lighter, softer almost like a sky blue with a powdery soft feel to it,  It has very slight lavender undertones to it. for lovers of blue electric, this one is too different to fill that gap, but quite lovely none the less. There is a picture posted in SM back from podium thread of gloves H produce in BP which I think fairly accurately depicts the color.  It is one of those colors that is a bit difficult to capture on camera. HTH


----------



## Miss Al

luckylove said:


> I am sorry, but I don't have side by side photos of the two. But what I can say is though both are lovely, they are quite different from one another. BE is a more intense pop of color with strong purple undertones. darker and richer in color. a bit of a violet undertone in certain lighting. Blue paradise is much lighter, softer almost like a sky blue with a powdery soft feel to it, It has very slight lavender undertones to it. for lovers of blue electric, this one is too different to fill that gap, but quite lovely none the less. There is a picture posted in SM back from podium thread of gloves H produce in BP which I think fairly accurately depicts the color. It is one of those colors that is a bit difficult to capture on camera. HTH


 
Thanks for the description luckylove. I'll try to see the colour in real life. Thanks!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TankerToad said:


> Ok some people were asking about the new Blue Paradise. IMO the perfect blue to take to BAN ISLAND. They could call it Ban Island Blue. Here is a comparison with Turquoise. Lighting is tricky but I hope this helps.
> Paradise is on the left and Turquoise is on the right.



I didn't see any green in Turquoise until your comparison shots.  Blue Paradis looks like a true bright blue.  Beautiful !


----------



## TankerToad

luckylove said:


> i am sorry, but i don't have side by side photos of the two. But what i can say is though both are lovely, they are quite different from one another.  Be is a more intense pop of color with strong purple undertones. Darker and richer in color.  A bit of a violet undertone in certain lighting.  *blue paradise is much lighter, softer almost like a sky blue with a powdery soft feel to it,  it has very slight lavender undertones to it. For lovers of blue electric, this one is too different to fill that gap, but quite lovely* none the less. There is a picture posted in sm back from podium thread of gloves h produce in bp which i think fairly accurately depicts the color.  It is one of those colors that is a bit difficult to capture on camera. Hth


this>


----------



## birkinmary

TankerToad said:


> Exactly right! On both counts.
> Turquoise changes with the light and shadows
> Less so with Paradise- which is more matte
> Paradise  is a fresh light blue with a dash of lavender
> That's spot on-
> It's a summers day blue
> Very innocent blue- a guileless pure blue
> Turquoise is a more complicated blue
> A blue with a bit of mystery and allure-
> .....a blue of deeper waters



I love your description of turquoise, perfect job!


----------



## Blue Rain

This "Plomb" Clemence K35 is listed on Malleries today. Its advertised as the newest shade of black as Plomb is a trace lighter than the true black and it's only offered in Clemence. I personally can't really tell, but I like Clemence with veining. Check it out. 
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-hermÃ¨s-quotplombquot-black-clemence-35-cm-kelly-bag-i-167402-s-245.html


----------



## newmommy_va

FYI: Here's another reference for Plomb, from EU H.com (France H.com):

Soie-Cool
Sac en soie imprimée "Brazil", couleur plomb et cuir Taurillon Clémence, couleur plomb

http://france.hermes.com/cuir/sacs-et-bagages/femme/sac-a-main/gris/configurable-product-c-soie-cool-41395.html?color_hermes=PLOMB/PLOMB&nuance=1


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi ladies,

Does anyone knows if the winter collection will be released next September.
I am thinking to visit Paris and wondering if i could catch something 
Please advise ..


----------



## Jadeite

Blue Rain said:


> This "Plomb" Clemence K35 is listed on Malleries today. Its advertised as the newest shade of black as Plomb is a trace lighter than the true black and it's only offered in Clemence. I personally can't really tell, but I like Clemence with veining. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-clemence-35-cm-kelly-bag-i-167402-s-245.html




One needs to have eagles' eyes to tell the difference. It's basically black.
Maybe now it's black, less ink.


----------



## purselover888

I don't "get" Plomb.  I'd rather have black then!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> I don't "get" Plomb.  I'd rather have black then!



+1, Agreed, *purselover*! Plomb might end up looking like a TIRED black that needs a spa treatment.


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, Agreed, *purselover*! Plomb might end up looking like a TIRED black that needs a spa treatment.



Totally concur!  That's exactly what I thought, like black that's been sitting near a window?  Now watch it's going to be the hottest color this season!


----------



## luckylove

Any intel on which older colors are available to order?  I saw the new swatches, but forgot to ask which older colors might still be available.  Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, Agreed, *purselover*! Plomb might end up looking like a TIRED black that needs a spa treatment.





purselover888 said:


> Totally concur!  That's exactly what I thought, like black that's been sitting near a window?  Now watch it's going to be the hottest color this season!



+2! What's the point of a washed up black???


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

luckylove said:


> Any intel on which older colors are available to order?  I saw the new swatches, but forgot to ask which older colors might still be available.  Thanks in advance for any input!



Any chance you saw a swatch of blue atoll????


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> +2! What's the point of a washed up black???



A washed up black (God forbid) is better than no black at all (God forbid).


----------



## Suncatcher

madam bijoux said:


> a washed up black (god forbid) is better than no black at all (god forbid).


+1

ita!


----------



## luckylove

sydgirl said:


> Any chance you saw a swatch of blue atoll????



Yes, babe I did!  I have been really eager to see this one too! I liked it best in swift... To me, it looks something like a very pale lagon.  I hoped it would have the same intensity, but it is softer and quieter. It looks less clear and bright in togo/clemence..  For those who liked lagon, but were nervous about the bright, intense factor, this may be perfect for them.  It definitely was more muted than I expected.  It is something like a very pale sea foam.


----------



## Luvbolide

TankerToad said:


> Not really (to me anyway) here is another shot





Gasp.....


----------



## Luvbolide

TankerToad said:


> So I said to DS hypothetically as I looked at my blue bags:
> How many blue bags can one have?
> He looked at me and said
> "Well, if you love blue,  then as many as you can get"
> Love that kid!






Your DS is brilliant!!


----------



## pierina2

luckylove said:


> Yes, babe I did!  I have been really eager to see this one too! I liked it best in swift... To me, it looks something like a very pale lagon.  I hoped it would have the same intensity, but it is softer and quieter. It looks less clear and bright in togo/clemence..  For those who liked lagon, but were nervous about the bright, intense factor, this may be perfect for them.  It definitely was more muted than I expected.  It is something like a very pale sea foam.


 

Thanks very much for the report, *luckylove!   *Bleu Atoll sounds like a wonderful addition for those that have Lagon already, or found it too bright.  Can't wait to see the swatches.


----------



## HPassion

I saw plomb irl and guess it only comes in clemence because this "new" clemence (?) looks and feels like leather, thicker and very soft to the touch (unlike togo in recent years and epsom). I think it goes well with the soft black color


----------



## sydgirl

luckylove said:


> Yes, babe I did!  I have been really eager to see this one too! I liked it best in swift... To me, it looks something like a very pale lagon.  I hoped it would have the same intensity, but it is softer and quieter. It looks less clear and bright in togo/clemence..  For those who liked lagon, but were nervous about the bright, intense factor, this may be perfect for them.  It definitely was more muted than I expected.  It is something like a very pale sea foam.



 was hoping it would be a pop color like lagoon or bleu paon... But thank you for the Intel!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> A washed up black (God forbid) is better than no black at all (God forbid).





MrsJDS said:


> +1
> 
> ita!



Sorry ladies, I dont understand your posts. Black is always available.


----------



## palmbeachpink

luckylove said:


> Yes, babe I did!  I have been really eager to see this one too! I liked it best in swift... To me, it looks something like a very pale lagon.  I hoped it would have the same intensity, but it is softer and quieter. It looks less clear and bright in togo/clemence..  For those who liked lagon, but were nervous about the bright, intense factor, this may be perfect for them.  It definitely was more muted than I expected.  It is something like a very pale sea foam.




thank you so much! sounds amazing! anything like aqua by chance?


----------



## Lucynancy

I have not seen the Blue Atoll swatch but saw pics of it & ordered it in Ostrich.  Hope it turns out nice...


----------



## luckylove

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you so much! sounds amazing! anything like aqua by chance?



I wish I could remember exactly how aqua looked...have to go look it up and get back to U!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Can't wait to see Atoll and Sakura IRL!


----------



## forever132

Does anyone heard that cyclamen is back? The reason why I asked is, I just brought a cyclamen passport holder in R stamp!! 
I asked my SM, and she said probably H just want to tease the customers, by just making this color come back with only SLG! We did compared the chèvre cyclamen and Togo aneome, cyclamen is a tone brighter! I hope they are on the list for the next upcoming SO!!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

OMG! Are u serious? I want Cyclamen so bad! Ahhhhh, can't wait!!!


----------



## forever132

starstarz said:


> OMG! Are u serious? I want Cyclamen so bad! Ahhhhh, can't wait!!!




This is why I want to find out!
Here it is ATTACH]2727864[/ATTACH]


----------



## periogirl28

forever132 said:


> Does anyone heard that cyclamen is back? The reason why I asked is, I just brought a cyclamen passport holder in R stamp!!
> I asked my SM, and she said probably H just want to tease the customers, by just making this color come back with only SLG! We did compared the chèvre cyclamen and Togo aneome, cyclamen is a tone brighter! I hope they are on the list for the next upcoming SO!!!!



Wow this would be fab, fab, fab!


----------



## Miss Al

forever132 said:


> This is why I want to find out!
> Here it is ATTACH]2727864[/ATTACH]


 
I want cyclamen too! As I just bought another passport cover (in blue azteque) I'd want the cyclamen in a calvi.


----------



## Jadeite

forever132 said:


> This is why I want to find out!
> Here it is ATTACH]2727864[/ATTACH]




Finally. They did something right.


----------



## TankerToad

Luvbolide said:


> Your DS is brilliant!!


Aww Thank you
Raising him up right!! He will make a sympathetic husband someday. He can spot an authentic Hermes bag and silk, and even can spot the fakes.


----------



## bababebi

It looks a bit different to my Cyclamen chèvre (IMO this is accurate color in real life)


----------



## bababebi

forever132 said:


> This is why I want to find out!
> Here it is ATTACH]2727864[/ATTACH]



In different skins the colors will look different. Chèvre is known for its ability to saturate the color and it always looks brighter than on another leather like Togo.  My guess is that is Anemone chèvre. It is a stunning color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bababebi said:


> In different skins the colors will look different. Chèvre is known for its ability to saturate the color and it always looks brighter than on another leather like Togo.  *My guess is that is Anemone chèvre*. It is a stunning color.



Agreed, love chèvre leather and it looks gorgeous in *anemone*.


----------



## forever132

bababebi said:


> In different skins the colors will look different. Chèvre is known for its ability to saturate the color and it always looks brighter than on another leather like Togo.  My guess is that is Anemone chèvre. It is a stunning color.




Before I saw the tag, I thought it could be anemone! But I remembered my friend got a cherve slg in aneonme and it look a lot darker than this, more like a dark grape color! The tag and the receipt clearly written it as cyclamen! Maybe the pic was photo indoor which make slightly different.


----------



## forever132

Here I did a comparison picture with my "old cyclamen Epsom "and "new cyclamen cherve"! It look pretty much the same to me under normal sunlight!


----------



## purselover888

Yes, anemone chevre is really quite dark.  My friend has it in an SLG and it is several shades darker than in togo or epsom.


----------



## wenyihsu

Just picked up my Blue Paradise. I'm so in love with this blue. For those we have asked for additional comparison shots, here you go -


----------



## wenyihsu

The first is a comparison with BE - BE being on the right. The second is a comparison with BJ - BJ on the left. The last is a comparison with Blue Izmir - Blue Izmir on the right.


----------



## wenyihsu

The last is a comparison with Blue Azteque and Blue Paon. BA in the front and Blue Paon in the back right. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Blue Rain

wenyihsu said:


> The last is a comparison with Blue Azteque and Blue Paon. BA in the front and Blue Paon in the back right. Hope this was helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728774



My goodness. Thank you so much wenyihsu for the side by side comparisons with many different blues in your collection. All of them are very nice. I guess I'll be dreaming in blue tonight.


----------



## Miss Al

wenyihsu said:


> Just picked up my Blue Paradise. I'm so in love with this blue. For those we have asked for additional comparison shots, here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728763
> View attachment 2728764
> View attachment 2728765



Thank you so much for the comparison shots. BE is certainly in a different league. IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> The first is a comparison with BE - BE being on the right. The second is a comparison with BJ - BJ on the left. The last is a comparison with Blue Izmir - Blue Izmir on the right.



Love these comparison pics! Even though I have a BI B35, I have to admit BE is still my favorite *blue*.


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these comparison pics! Even though I have a BI B35, I have to admit BE is still my favorite *blue*.



I agree with you Vigee!  I am still so sad at having to give up my beloved BE kelly due to the skunk issue.  I wish H would replace it since nothing quite captures my heart in the same way.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> I agree with you Vigee!  I am still so sad at having to give up my beloved BE kelly due to the skunk issue.  I wish H would replace it since nothing quite captures my heart in the same way.



So sorry to hear about the skunk issue with your BE K, *luckylove*. I would have been so heart-broken!


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So sorry to hear about the skunk issue with your BE K, *luckylove*. I would have been so heart-broken!



Thanks, honey! I am keeping fingers crossed that a miracle happens and they magically find a new one for me, or that I fall in love with one of the newer seasonal colors! Have a great weekend!


----------



## surfchick

wenyihsu said:


> Just picked up my Blue Paradise. I'm so in love with this blue. For those we have asked for additional comparison shots, here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728763
> View attachment 2728764
> View attachment 2728765



Thank you for the comparisons!  I have to agree the BE is still my favorite but Blue Paradise is a close second.


----------



## Suncatcher

vigeelebrun said:


> love these comparison pics! Even though i have a bi b35, i have to admit be is still my favorite *blue*.


+1


----------



## papertiger

Perhaps my new Rosette has Vert Anglais (outer 'ribbons')?

Not sure what the front green is, noticeably less golden tones than my Bambou


----------



## lynne_ross

If I was a blue person I would get blue paradise. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Luvbolide

TankerToad said:


> Aww Thank you
> Raising him up right!! He will make a sympathetic husband someday. He can spot an authentic Hermes bag and silk, and even can spot the fakes.




Hey, maybe you can loan him out for consultations!!  You are definitely raising him right!!


----------



## TankerToad

Paradis and Turquoise


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Paradis and Turquoise



such a beautiful comparison shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you.
My BLUE girls.


----------



## Pursebop

wenyihsu said:


> The last is a comparison with Blue Azteque and Blue Paon. BA in the front and Blue Paon in the back right. Hope this was helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728774


*thank you for all these fabulous comparison pics wenyihsu! 
When I was at the boutique last week I was able to see a few pieces in this gorgeous blue paradise. It looked much prettier and more vibrant in actual leather goods vs. just the swatch...
Your pics are a great representation *


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Pursebop

TankerToad said:


> Thank you.
> My BLUE girls.


*beautiful blues TankerToad , paradise is really growing on me... *


----------



## purselover888

I was surprised to see several Blue Paradis bags on the shelf at the store yesterday!  I was sort of hoping it would remind me more of Celeste...Still a nice, bright color!


----------



## MsHermesAU

TankerToad said:


> Paradis and Turquoise



Fantastic shots! I love both of these colours so much. Paradis is almost bordering on a blue-lavender colour - so pretty!


----------



## TankerToad

MsHermesAU said:


> Fantastic shots! I love both of these colours so much. Paradis is almost bordering on a blue-lavender colour - so pretty!


Yes! There is a hint of lavendar making it almost a periwinkle blue, bright but not too bright. Really a happy blue. Ban Island Blue!


----------



## TankerToad

purselover888 said:


> I was surprised to see several Blue Paradis bags on the shelf at the store yesterday!  I was sort of hoping it would remind me more of Celeste...Still a nice, bright color!


No not so much Celeste.


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> Paradis and Turquoise


Paradise is fabulous! From a look at your pictures it certainly appears a color that may be intriguing me! Thank you.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

TankerToad said:


> Paradis and Turquoise




Thanks for the comparison shot TT. Is turquoise really that dark next to Blue Paradis?


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thanks for the comparison shot TT. Is turquoise really that dark next to Blue Paradis?


I would say YES. Turquoise is deeper and more changeable with light. The Paradis is lighter and brighter in tone.


----------



## Keekeee

Rose Sakura Clemence against Black Togo. IRL it looks paler than the picture though. And its only offered through SO. IMO Confetti is nicer..


----------



## periogirl28

Keekeee said:


> Rose Sakura Clemence against Black Togo. IRL it looks paler than the picture though. And its only offered through SO. IMO Confetti is nicer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737015



Keekeee is Sakura an SO leather even in Clemence? I wonder if they will make small leather goods in it. Thank you for the pic of the swatch.


----------



## thyme

Keekeee said:


> Rose Sakura Clemence against Black Togo. IRL it looks paler than the picture though. And its only offered through SO. IMO Confetti is nicer..



soo pretty! thanks for posting


----------



## Blue Rain

Keekeee said:


> Rose Sakura Clemence against Black Togo. IRL it looks paler than the picture though. And its only offered through SO. IMO Confetti is nicer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737015



I like Rose Sakura. In fact, I like light color in any shades.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Rose Sakura Clemence against Black Togo. IRL it looks paler than the picture though. And its only offered through SO. IMO Confetti is nicer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737015



*Keekee*, I like Confetti better, too. It has a little more pop! Thanks for the pic


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rumor of the day:  The new swatches are in transit.


----------



## brandee1002

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rumor of the day:  The new swatches are in transit.



&#128513;&#128077;&#128077;&#128079;&#128525;  I can't wait to see then in person


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rumor of the day:  The new swatches are in transit.



Woohoo!! Can't wait to see bleu atoll!!!


----------



## Keekeee

periogirl28 said:


> Keekeee is Sakura an SO leather even in Clemence? I wonder if they will make small leather goods in it. Thank you for the pic of the swatch.




Thats what my SM said.. Only on SLGs.. For B and K only through SO..


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Keekee*, I like Confetti better, too. It has a little more pop! Thanks for the pic




Yes... Exactly... It has little more pop than Sakura..


----------



## periogirl28

Keekeee said:


> Thats what my SM said.. Only on SLGs.. For B and K only through SO..



Thank you! Like you, I think I prefer Confetti.


----------



## Keekeee

chincac said:


> soo pretty! thanks for posting




You're most welcome dear..



Blue Rain said:


> I like Rose Sakura. In fact, I like light color in any shades.




Then im sure you would love sakura and blue atol.. &#128521;


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Sakura looks so beautiful!! Can't wait to see it IRL! Anyone has seen atoll? 
Thank you


----------



## purselover888

Keekeee said:


> Rose Sakura Clemence against Black Togo. IRL it looks paler than the picture though. And its only offered through SO. IMO Confetti is nicer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737015



Thank you for the swatch pic of Sakura, KeeKee!  I do prefer Confetti too!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Can someone post the comparison of sakura and confetti? I think confetti is more "yellow", what do you think?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Can someone post the comparison of sakura and confetti? I think confetti is more "yellow", what do you think?



Think that confetti is more peachy-pink and sakura is more of a baby pink Would love to have a K in either color!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Think that confetti is more peachy-pink and sakura is more of a baby pink Would love to have a K in either color!


Thank you! I'd love to have 2 kelly, too!


----------



## juliet827

purselover888 said:


> Thank you for the swatch pic of Sakura, KeeKee!  I do prefer Confetti too!



Confetti is such a lovely pink- my favorite since Rose Dragee.
PS: purselover, I love your avatar! I was just at Isle de France last week! We stayed at Eden Rock but went for lunch- so lovely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> Confetti is such a lovely pink- my favorite since Rose Dragee.
> *PS: purselover, I love your avatar! I was just at Isle de France last week! We stayed at Eden Rock but went for lunch- so lovely.*



*purselover*, totally agree about your avatar, it's lovely 

*juliet*, Eden Rock is divine!

Now back to topic! I've said this before and I'm a repeat offender, love confetti but can't wait to see the new swatches.


----------



## bumblebee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Think that confetti is more peachy-pink and sakura is more of a baby pink Would love to have a K in either color!


Hi,
I completely agree!  I have a rose confetti epsom evelyn and I just saw the swatch for sakura.  Sakura looks like a baby dusty pink which goes with atoll which looks like a classic baby blue!  Rose confetti is peachier and brighter.


----------



## honeybeez

So the rose sakura comes in how many types of leather? Is it a nice pink? Or too dusty like rose the?


----------



## Ladybug^^

Rose Sakura not my favor  too dusty like rose dragee


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## TankerToad

Blue Aztek against Bleu Paradis


----------



## Daisu

I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen 

These are the swatches for next season:




Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons


----------



## Kkho

Ooooh!! Finally!! Thank you so much for the swatches.


----------



## purselover888

Daisu said:


> I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen
> 
> These are the swatches for next season:
> 
> View attachment 2749394
> 
> 
> Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons



Thank you so much!!!!  What is the beige color on the other side of the black?  Can't tell from the lighting if it's argile or a new color?

So I guess there is not much Lagoon-like green at all in Atoll...


----------



## Daisu

purselover888 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!  What is the beige color on the other side of the black?  Can't tell from the lighting if it's argile or a new color?
> 
> So I guess there is not much Lagoon-like green at all in Atoll...



You're welcome 

I think you mean the color next to Bleu Ocean? That's Craie. Black is on the left side of the photo.


----------



## purselover888

Daisu said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I think you mean the color next to Bleu Ocean? That's Craie. Black is on the left side of the photo.



Oh yes, must be.  That's not argile, is it?  The beige?


----------



## Daisu

purselover888 said:


> Oh yes, must be.  That's not argile, is it?  The beige?



No that beige is Craie  maybe the lighting is off?


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you for the swatches. I must say Rose Sakura looks quite nice.


----------



## purselover888

Daisu said:


> No that beige is Craie  maybe the lighting is off?



Oh okay, thank you- I understood your answer finally!  Yes I guess the lighting made it warmer and darker, so I guess Sakura should look more baby pink and Atoll more baby blue...


----------



## sydgirl

Thank you for the swatches!! 
Bit disappointed with bleu atoll  looks nothing similar to lagoon which I was hoping for  

Don't understand why Hermes don't bring back lagoon?! They brought back colors that were produced a few seasons ago again...but not older colors that are definitely really wanted i.e. lagoon... Rose shocking etc


----------



## Miss Al

^ Sometimes, or in fact most of the times, I just don't understand H.


----------



## mygoodies

Daisu said:


> I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen
> 
> These are the swatches for next season:
> 
> View attachment 2749394
> 
> 
> Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons




OMG thank u so much. My heart skipped a beat seeing that Navy-ish blue next to the "chocolate brown". Any idea which one that is? I put my name down for the Togo Blue Sapphire but I dont think H still makes thats color.


----------



## duna

Thanks for the swatches!

I must say I'm pretty dissapointed with the new colours, they all look pretty drab to me!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Thanks for the swatches!
> 
> I must say I'm pretty dissapointed with the new colours, they all look pretty drab to me!



Agreed! Nothing exciting to me. Will wait for the SO offerings.


----------



## Kkho

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agreed! Nothing exciting to me. Will wait for the SO offerings.



Pls share the SO offerings, my SA mentioned that she will offer an SO if she can't get the bag I requested for. That will be my first and I'm so excited about what I'm able to choose.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## dharma

Daisu said:


> I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen
> 
> These are the swatches for next season:
> 
> View attachment 2749394
> 
> 
> Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons



Thank you very much! The atoll reminds me of ciel....is it just this lighting or would you say it's close?


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> thanks for the swatches!
> 
> I must say i'm pretty dissapointed with the new colours, they all look pretty drab to me!



+1


----------



## eagle1002us

Just light blues, light pinks, a navy or so, and standard H colors.  No purples, greens or yellows, oranges, oh man, this so so blah.   I bet H had to be very sure these colors were not skunks.  


This is great for the pocketbook, tho, so to speak.  No dreams of a colorful H bag to eat away at me.


----------



## Suncatcher

Can anyone tell me whether that navy looking colour between the dark brown and the gold is actually navy?  I can't tell from looking on my screen. I also think the colours are very meh so that makes 2 seasons in row where I have not found an inspiring choice of colours. Oh well, I will be able to save more money!

I wish H would bring back bolder, brighter colours like BE and RC.


----------



## luckylove

mrsjds said:


> can anyone tell me whether that navy looking colour between the dark brown and the gold is actually navy?  I can't tell from looking on my screen. I also think the colours are very meh so that makes 2 seasons in row where i have not found an inspiring choice of colours. Oh well, i will be able to save more money!
> 
> I wish h would bring back bolder, brighter colours like be and rc.



+1


----------



## Daisu

You're welcome everyone 



mygoodies said:


> OMG thank u so much. My heart skipped a beat seeing that Navy-ish blue next to the "chocolate brown". Any idea which one that is? I put my name down for the Togo Blue Sapphire but I dont think H still makes thats color.




That is Colvert. Sorry I think the colors turned out a little darker in that photo 

I'm trying to upload another picture that might show the colors a little more accurately but it's not uploading at the moment... I'll keep trying!


----------



## Daisu

dharma said:


> Thank you very much! The atoll reminds me of ciel....is it just this lighting or would you say it's close?



I'm not very familiar with Ciel but from what I can tell from photos, Bleu Atoll is a little darker and brighter, with a tiny touch of turquoise/green vs pure blue.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I don't see anything tempting in those swatches.:cry:


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> Pls share the SO offerings, my SA mentioned that she will offer an SO if she can't get the bag I requested for. That will be my first and I'm so excited about what I'm able to choose.



An SO would be perfect!!! Congrats!


----------



## glamourbag

Daisu said:


> I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen
> 
> These are the swatches for next season:
> 
> View attachment 2749394
> 
> 
> Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons


I might be one of the few at the moment (although I have a feeling that as time progresses these colors will be more and more popular) but I see a few colors here I quite like! I prefer the ss15 to fall14 which really has a very limited (one color) number of colors I liked.


----------



## Mykonos

Madam B,
I second this...


----------



## Daisu

Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm in the disappointed chorus....still waiting for either a new classic rich jewel tone, a fantastic dark neutral, or a fizzy bright like BE or UV.


----------



## doves75

Daisu said:


> Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo
> 
> View attachment 2750283




Thanks for posting the swatches Daisu. May I know which blue atoll, turquoise and paradis? And what are the pink ones, all Sakura?


----------



## Nahreen

I prefer really bright colours. I think that is Hermes strength. There were not any bright colours in those samples.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mygoodies

Daisu said:


> Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo
> 
> View attachment 2750283




THANK YOU DEAR!! So Colvert is that Navy-ish then. Still like it. Hopefully they will offer this at my boutique!!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Daisu said:


> Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo
> 
> View attachment 2750283


Love them all!


----------



## brandee1002

Nothing grabs me right off the  bat, but the more I looked at them, some colors are kind of growing on me . The navy could be very pretty, or the chocolate color . I have only bright birkins in anemone and bamboo (on the way). I'm  looking for more of an everyday subtile dark color that isn't black . As classic as black is, I see at least 1 to 2 a day walking down Madison.


----------



## jkld11

Daisu said:


> Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo
> 
> View attachment 2750283


Thank you for the pic! Does anyone know what that yellow/orange color is? (Fourth from the top.)


----------



## dharma

Daisu said:


> Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo
> 
> View attachment 2750283



Yes, much brighter! Then atoll is not like ciel, it seems more clear and bright. I love colvert. Thank you for the picture!


----------



## Suncatcher

Thank you Daisu!

I like the navy - Colvert - but I wonder if it is too similar in tone to BS which I already have. But I still think the remainder of the colours are meh ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Daisu said:


> I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen
> 
> These are the swatches for next season:
> 
> View attachment 2749394
> 
> 
> Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons



Thanks, *Daisu*. I like the parchment colors the best right now. Otherwise, nothing is making my heart skip a beat.


----------



## glamourbag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Daisu*. I like the parchment colors the best right now. Otherwise, nothing is making my heart skip a beat.


I agree Vigee on the Parchment type color...I was saying this morning to a couple girlfriends that I imagine it to be quite striking with GHW!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourbag said:


> I agree Vigee on the Parchment type color...I was saying this morning to a couple girlfriends that I imagine it to be quite striking with GHW!!!!



Agreed, STUNNING will be the only word to describe it!


----------



## palmbeachpink

dharma said:


> Yes, much brighter! Then atoll is not like ciel, it seems more clear and bright. I love colvert. Thank you for the picture!



you are totally right, not like ciel, i saw bleu atoll last week and it is a very beautiful, refined + calm color, i will pop back in H + here, was so excited to finally see, did not have time to compare + such! 

it is the closet H color to lagoon since lagoon - i walked around with about 6 different leather swatches in all different lights, it is not a chameleon and not one leather types stood out as brighter or more saturated, very even color, i could not pick up on much green it it at all - not pastel, not tiffany's.....i think in a bag, it could be an elegant pop, not too much or too little - it made me think of a beautiful, pristine pool on a 75 degree + sunny day (with blue bottom, love black bottom pools!) saw in swift, evergrain, clemence, epsom (comes in togo too) can't recall others right now...i looked at H color chart online here and the closest i could find to it is aqua matte croc - also, if you compare enamels on H.com, lagoon looks almost green next to atoll, it's quite like the enamel but not with pop factor of a say a bleu azteque! love bleu azteque especially in SLG's the most but have only seen in chèvre + swift......

sakura was very pretty, so close to confetti, i expected it to be much lighter but looked close to confetti, not 5P as no purple tone...pure pink - reminded me of cotton candy!!

happy sunday! xx


----------



## Daisu

doves75 said:


> Thanks for posting the swatches Daisu. May I know which blue atoll, turquoise and paradis? And what are the pink ones, all Sakura?



You're welcome! 

All of the lighter blue colors are blue atoll, just on different leathers. All of the pink ones are rose sakura.


----------



## Daisu

jkld11 said:


> Thank you for the pic! Does anyone know what that yellow/orange color is? (Fourth from the top.)



That yellow/orange is Curry.


----------



## jkld11

Daisu said:


> That yellow/orange is Curry.


Thank you! Nice to see it back!


----------



## pancake

To the hopefuls, I recently bought a R stamp Bleu Electrique Kelly. My girlfriend also bought a twin BE Kelly last week in FSH. A revival of BE maybe?


----------



## sydgirl

When can we expect the SS2015 colors popping up in stores in bags/slgs?? 

I'm definitely interested in bleu atoll in clemence  hoping it will fill the lagoon void...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MRS.Hermes said:


> colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751379



Ya I saw colvert in the shop has strong green undertones... Not my ideal blue but v nice   "mysterious" color though...


----------



## LVLover

Daisu said:


> That yellow/orange is Curry.



ooooo I love curry! Is curry coming in togo? Should we be worried about "skunk" leathers?


----------



## MYH

MRS.Hermes said:


> colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751379


For what it's worth, I think this bag color is stunning! I gasped when I saw your pic.  I think it's very sophisticated.


----------



## dharma

MRS.Hermes said:


> colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751379



Wow, I think it's gorgeous! Is this your bag? Colvert is green blue , like the name...it's named after the Mallard duck with the beautiful green blue feathered neck.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

dharma said:


> Wow, I think it's gorgeous! Is this your bag? Colvert is green blue , like the name...it's named after the Mallard duck with the beautiful green blue feathered neck.




not mine I bought for my sister


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MRS.Hermes said:


> not mine I bought for my sister



*MRS.Hermes*, you are a WONDERFUL sister! I like the color but am partial to GHW with any green-blue like colvert. It reminds me of bleu izmir ~ which I have in a B35 GHW and I love


----------



## purselover888

Maybe it's due to the beautiful earth-tone RTW at Hermes, but I am really grooving on Tourbe!!  It looks like gold, but a bit richer.  Can't wait to see this IRL!


----------



## ghoztz

pancake said:


> To the hopefuls, I recently bought a R stamp Bleu Electrique Kelly. My girlfriend also bought a twin BE Kelly last week in FSH. A revival of BE maybe?




Hopefully they are reviving BE.  It is depressing not to have a B or K in this vibrant colour!  Haha.


----------



## stdrop

MrsJDS said:


> Thank you Daisu!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the navy - Colvert - but I wonder if it is too similar in tone to BS which I already have. But I still think the remainder of the colours are meh ...




I have seen a colvert birkin in person. It has a lot of green undertones.


----------



## baby_g

Daisu said:


> I know that I've been stalking this thread for any info on the new colors so I'd like to share what I've seen
> 
> These are the swatches for next season:
> 
> View attachment 2749394
> 
> 
> Bleu Atoll and Rose Sakura are there, as well as Bronze (the color next to black) and Tourbe (the brown color) + colors from past seasons




Thank you so much for the share Daisu! Nothing really catches the eye.. I'm going to take a guess and say H is trying to appeal to the Asian market where pastel colors are highly desirable? Rose sakura seems like a revival of Pink...


----------



## CocoB

pancake said:


> To the hopefuls, I recently bought a R stamp Bleu Electrique Kelly. My girlfriend also bought a twin BE Kelly last week in FSH. A revival of BE maybe?



Me too, but in a jige. It's definitely being produced.


----------



## Birdonce

MRS.Hermes said:


> colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751379



Ooh, I actually like this color. I was making a B wish list which was mostly blue-grays but this would go on the list


----------



## Princess D

ghoztz said:


> Hopefully they are reviving BE.  It is depressing not to have a B or K in this vibrant colour!  Haha.




My SA says BE is becoming permanent.  Hope you find one soon.


----------



## luckylove

Princess D said:


> My SA says BE is becoming permanent.  Hope you find one soon.



Oh my gosh! I hope this is true!!! I have not heard this! My SM had mentioned that it was not available this season.  If you are correct, this is wonderful news!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## brandee1002

I went to see the swatches yesterday and was told they are compiling the "book" . My SA also mentioned a few other colors that are not part of these swatches, such as another pink and a yellow color. A dear IG friend told me these could be part of the SO list. I'm hoping my SA is dropping a hint for me to order a


----------



## jyyanks

Princess D said:


> My SA says BE is becoming permanent.  Hope you find one soon.




Really???? That would be amazing. I'll hold out in big purchases until I know as I would love a kelly in BE or any bag in Be for that matter !


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Maybe they will have the good sense to make Rose Tyrien permanent, too


----------



## sydgirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Maybe they will have the good sense to make Rose Tyrien permanent, too



Omg yes please!!! That would be amazing &#128158;&#128076;


----------



## pancake

Please correct me, but I thought there is a permanent pink- Rose Jaipur? 

Of course I wouldn't mind RT being a permanent as well, I love its intensity!


----------



## cr1stalangel

pancake said:


> Please correct me, but I thought there is a permanent pink- Rose Jaipur?
> 
> Of course I wouldn't mind RT being a permanent as well, I love its intensity!



From what I know Rose Jaipur is seasonal colour.


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone have info on a yellow??

I heard mumblings of Curry? can any one confirm if Curry is coming and if it will be available in togo?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mygoodies

MRS.Hermes said:


> colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751379




Thank you for posting the pic dear! I actually like this very much. Indeed a "misterious" blue!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Daisu said:


> Maybe the color is more accurate in this photo
> 
> View attachment 2750283


Wow! I love them.. I'm dreaming about a sakura kelly and an atoll birkin! Lol.. For everyone who have seen them IRL, what do you think is better GHW or PHW with sakura and atoll? I would say PHW for atoll and GHW for sakura..


----------



## Lucynancy

For ostrich, there is Iris & Terra Cuite


----------



## periogirl28

Lucynancy said:


> For ostrich, there is Iris & Terra Cuite



Iris and Terracotta? Thanks.


----------



## hermes730

Hi, any old color will be re-issued? Thanks


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

hermes730 said:


> Hi, any old color will be re-issued? Thanks


Maybe Jaipur? If I'm not wrong...


----------



## eagle1002us

MRS.Hermes said:


> colvert has green tone&#12290;i don't really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751379





Prussian Blue has a green undertone.  Very similar color to Colvert.


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone have a swatch pic of bleu atoll???


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## baby_g

I heard bougainvillier is going to be made permanent as well! That's two permanent colors to look forward to!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Atoll and sakura come in clemance, epsom, tadelakt and swift! They are really pale, but also beautiful! Love them! I hope I can get them both..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

baby_g said:


> *I heard bougainvillier is going to be made permanent as well! That's two permanent colors to look forward to!*



That would be wonderful, love that color! Thanks, *baby_g*.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Does anyone know if Ultra Violet is back again for Fall?


----------



## luckylove

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Does anyone know if Ultra Violet is back again for Fall?



No, unfortunately it is not offered this season.


----------



## duna

Anybody know what greens are offered? Vert Anglais? Canopee? Veronese? TIA


----------



## hermesBB

duna said:


> Anybody know what greens are offered? Vert Anglais? Canopee? Veronese? TIA




Canopee is offered but not Veronese I was told...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lipeach21

Any purple being offered?


----------



## duna

hermesBB said:


> Canopee is offered but not Veronese I was told...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks dear!


----------



## hermesBB

duna said:


> Thanks dear!




Anytime Duna! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

luckylove said:


> No, unfortunately it is not offered this season.




Thank you, I wish there was a purple


----------



## sydgirl

Any chance menthe is available???


----------



## lipeach21

I saw menthe wallet last mth in chevre


----------



## sydgirl

lipeach21 said:


> I saw menthe wallet last mth in chevre



Hmm wonder if its a sign of it returning or just some leftover menthe leather from previously...


----------



## lady786

Chloesam said:


> Finally!!!  Thank you VigeeLeBrun!  Comparing Menthe Double Sens to Bambou Birkin. Both colors are lovely just different.



Love love bambou so much so I got two bags  I have menthe lindy and compare the two they are not too far apart


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw the new swatches a few days ago.  Colvert is the only color I liked.


----------



## palmbeachpink

sydgirl said:


> Anyone have a swatch pic of bleu atoll???



I thought swatches were posted here back a few pages! 

you will love it + want it with permabrass!!  xx 

def worth the trip to H to drool over the swatches in all like 6 leathers or so! 

I've seen a lot of colors I thought were long gone pop up - bleu hydra, menthe, soufre, bleu electric, rose jaipur and others - I know some were def brand new!! about, two months ago I saw the etribelt (sp?) bag in bleu hydra, was quite beautiful!! I had not seen one IRL previous - looked it up, some said it is quite hard to fasten closed (common w/H, ha!) as it has a belt for the closure and compared most to K in terms of design but more laid back....


----------



## sydgirl

palmbeachpink said:


> I thought swatches were posted here back a few pages!
> 
> you will love it + want it with permabrass!!  xx
> 
> def worth the trip to H to drool over the swatches in all like 6 leathers or so!
> 
> I've seen a lot of colors I thought were long gone pop up - bleu hydra, menthe, soufre, bleu electric, rose jaipur and others - I know some were def brand new!! about, two months ago I saw the etribelt (sp?) bag in bleu hydra, was quite beautiful!! I had not seen one IRL previous - looked it up, some said it is quite hard to fasten closed (common w/H, ha!) as it has a belt for the closure and compared most to K in terms of design but more laid back....



Omg what?!?! Menthe & bleu hydra are back???????


----------



## Weenie

palmbeachpink said:


> I thought swatches were posted here back a few pages!
> 
> you will love it + want it with permabrass!!  xx
> 
> def worth the trip to H to drool over the swatches in all like 6 leathers or so!
> 
> I've seen a lot of colors I thought were long gone pop up - bleu hydra, menthe, soufre, bleu electric, rose jaipur and others - I know some were def brand new!! about, two months ago I saw the etribelt (sp?) bag in bleu hydra, was quite beautiful!! I had not seen one IRL previous - looked it up, some said it is quite hard to fasten closed (common w/H, ha!) as it has a belt for the closure and compared most to K in terms of design but more laid back....




OMG, bleu electric is back for real???!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Blue hydra and blue electric - Oh my!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Weenie said:


> OMG, bleu electric is back for real???!!



*Weenie*, I heard this, too. Such high demand for BE!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lipeach21 said:


> Any purple being offered?


I saw a purple canvas GP in store today (it was in the back). It was a TRUE purple, not pinky like Anemone, looked a little like a darker Crocus on the canvas but the leather was nearly as dark as Raisin. The SA swore it was a brand new color and could not recall the name.
It was BEAUTIFUL. 
Any ideas?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Weenie*, I heard this, too. Such high demand for BE!



Glad to hear that they are bringing back Blue Hydra and BE back.  They are truly special. How about if I start the enabling with this Pico ? Oh, it is BE in Clemence.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

QuelleFromage said:


> I saw a purple canvas GP in store today (it was in the back). It was a TRUE purple, not pinky like Anemone, looked a little like a darker Crocus on the canvas but the leather was nearly as dark as Raisin. The SA swore it was a brand new color and could not recall the name.
> It was BEAUTIFUL.
> Any ideas?



Does it look like this ? I brought my canvas GP to work. It is Anemone leather with a dark purple canvas. The contrast is nice.


----------



## rainneday

chkpfbeliever said:


> Glad to hear that they are bringing back Blue Hydra and BE back.  They are truly special. How about if I start the enabling with this Pico ? Oh, it is BE in Clemence.



It is beautiful. If they have Blue Electric Halzan...


----------



## Miss Al

I need a BE lindy!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

chkpfbeliever said:


> Does it look like this ? I brought my canvas GP to work. It is Anemone leather with a dark purple canvas. The contrast is nice.
> View attachment 2792326


Beautiful GP! But no, this is a purple canvas with very dark leather - neither color is Anemone. It was really in the Crocus/Iris kind of family. Given how different colors are on canvas vs leather, I suppose it could have been Raisin since we are seeing some Raisin here and there, even though the SA said it was a brand new color. I am just so curious as it was LOVELY and in a 36 I might have bought it on the spot (it was a 30).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Glad to hear that they are bringing back Blue Hydra and BE back.  They are truly special. How about if I start the enabling with this Pico ? Oh, it is BE in Clemence.



Gorgeous BE Pico, *chkpfbeliever*! The color is so saturated and is it any wonder that BE is this popular?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Glad to hear that they are bringing back Blue Hydra and BE back.  They are truly special. How about if I start the enabling with this Pico ? Oh, it is BE in Clemence.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Does it look like this ? I brought my canvas GP to work. It is Anemone leather with a dark purple canvas. The contrast is nice.
> View attachment 2792326



Holy smokes those are both super gorgeous Darling!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy smokes those are both super gorgeous Darling!!!! Congrats!!!



*IF*- I was doing my part of enabling.  I'm really glad that they are bringing BE back. This is one color that looks good on all leather types.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Chloesam

lady786 said:


> Love love bambou so much so I got two bags  I have menthe lindy and compare the two they are not too far apart


Lady786 which 2 bags did you get in Bambou?
Has anyone seen the new colors in store yet?


----------



## lady786

Chloesam said:


> Lady786 which 2 bags did you get in Bambou?
> Has anyone seen the new colors in store yet?




Chloesam, sorry for late reply i am 99% sure i replied but probably it didnt get posted, or i am getting demented lol.  I have both a K and a B in bambou : )


----------



## Kkho

Finally saw the swatches today. Love blue atoll. Comes in supple Epsom too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Finally saw the swatches today. Love blue atoll. Comes in supple Epsom too.



*Kkho*, I'm not usually big into blues but blue atoll sounds and looks divine. Must see it IRL.


----------



## sydgirl

Not sure if this is bleu atoll but saw this pic on Chbluxury IG page of 2015 swatches &#128525;


----------



## Kkho

sydgirl said:


> Not sure if this is bleu atoll but saw this pic on Chbluxury IG page of 2015 swatches &#128525;




Yup, those are the colors for next season and that is blue atoll.


----------



## **Chanel**

So the color on the left in Togo/Clemence is Blue Atoll? If it is, I do like it, it looks a little bit pastel on my screen .


----------



## sydgirl

Was kinda hoping bleu atoll would've been a bit brighter & closer to lagoon but love that gorgeous pink &#128525;


----------



## Miss Al

In my opinion, all the 2015 colours are dull and chalky. No bright/pop colours.


----------



## Katel

sydgirl said:


> Not sure if this is bleu atoll but saw this pic on Chbluxury IG page of 2015 swatches &#65533;&#65533;



TU for the pics 

anyone know the name of the beige between blue atoll and the new pink?


----------



## Kkho

Katel said:


> TU for the pics
> 
> anyone know the name of the beige between blue atoll and the new pink?




Craie. I believe it's an old color. 
There is also caramel, curry and Colvert


----------



## MYH

Nothing stands out to me.  Shucks.  will have to wait for fall 2015 offerings.


----------



## Katel

Kkho said:


> Craie. I believe it's an old color.
> There is also caramel, curry and Colvert



TU ...wow - I have craie - my Kelly is more chalky, less pinky/beige. Surprised that is craie.


----------



## Kkho

Katel said:


> TU ...wow - I have craie - my Kelly is more chalky, less pinky/beige. Surprised that is craie.




Its probably best to see the swatches in person. Same color but different year of make are not always the same. The curry 2015 is less yellow than previously.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Miss Al said:


> In my opinion, all the 2015 colours are dull and chalky. No bright/pop colours.



Exactly this! And I told my store this!  Dull and uninspiring!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Nothing stands out to me.  Shucks.  will have to wait for fall 2015 offerings.



Yep. No red, no purple, no green, no yellow, the blue atoll is a chalkier version of the blue paradise and rose sakura is a chalkier version of the rose confetti.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep. No red, no purple, no green, no yellow, the blue atoll is a chalkier version of the blue paradise and rose sakura is a chalkier version of the rose confetti.



Thanks, *xiangxiang* for the descriptions!


----------



## duna

Miss Al said:


> In my opinion, all the 2015 colours are dull and chalky. No bright/pop colours.





MYH said:


> Nothing stands out to me.  Shucks.  will have to wait for fall 2015 offerings.



I agree...Only baby pinks and baby blues really NOT my colours....Oh well I guess my C/C will be happy!


----------



## glamourbag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep. No red, no purple, no green, no yellow, the blue atoll is a chalkier version of the blue paradise and rose sakura is a chalkier version of the rose confetti.


You described them perfectly!


----------



## Miss Al

duna said:


> I agree...Only baby pinks and baby blues really NOT my colours....Oh well I guess my C/C will be happy!



+1 My C/C will be happy too!


----------



## hopiko

+3

Guess I must shop now before all the fun colors disappear!


----------



## Kelly_76

Found this pic in the German InStyle. 
Has anyone heard about this new Kelly style? Any infos about leather, colour would be appreciated!

View attachment 2805450


----------



## Kelly_76

Sorry, I have some problems uploading the pic...&#128532;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kelly_76 said:


> Found this pic in the German InStyle.
> Has anyone heard about this new Kelly style? Any infos about leather, colour would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 2805450



*Kelly*, wasn't that Kelly from the Sport H season? Never was a big hit, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nahreen

Don't like that new K. But I'm very picky on what I like and don't like.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kelly_76 said:


> Sorry, I have some problems uploading the pic...&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> View attachment 2805458





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kelly*, wasn't that Kelly from the Sport H season? Never was a big hit, if I remember correctly.





Nahreen said:


> Don't like that new K. But I'm very picky on what I like and don't like.



*Vigee *is right. This is not new. This was from a quite a few seasons back (when the sport was the theme of that season). Can't remember exactly when. The fringe can be removed. It came in two colours - rouge H and a navy (maybe blue saphir).


----------



## Kelly_76

Thank you Vigee & xiangxiang!
When I first saw it I immediately thought of Golf/Sport, too, but I was kind of irritated because it's a brandnew issue!
Don't know what they are doing there at the moment: so many mistakes!They also called Giovanna Battaglia SARA!
&#128515;


----------



## bagidiotic

Kelly_76 said:


> Thank you Vigee & xiangxiang!
> When I first saw it I immediately thought of Golf/Sport, too, but I was kind of irritated because it's a brandnew issue!
> Don't know what they are doing there at the moment: so many mistakes!They also called Giovanna Battaglia SARA!
> &#128515;



Not a fan of  this
And flag  too
Too funky


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagidiotic said:


> Not a fan of  this
> And flag  too
> Too funky



Yuck, the Kelly Golf. I saw one of these on the street once. A tragic waste of Rouge H


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Yuck, the Kelly Golf. I saw one of these on the street once. A tragic waste of Rouge H



:giggles: ...but how do you _REALLY_ feel darling?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> *Yuck, the Kelly Golf.* I saw one of these on the street once. A tragic waste of Rouge H





Israeli_Flava said:


> :giggles: ...but how do you _REALLY_ feel darling?



Love you both!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> :giggles: ...but how do you _REALLY_ feel darling?






VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love you both!



 What can I say?  I am not good at hiding my true inner feelings. Especially when you turn a Kelly into a golf shoe :giggles:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> What can I say?  I am not good at hiding my true inner feelings. *Especially when you turn a Kelly into a golf shoe *:giggles:



EXACTLY. Well said, *QuelleFromage*!


----------



## bagidiotic

quellefromage said:


> What can i say? :d i am not good at hiding my true inner feelings. Especially when you turn a kelly into a golf shoe :giggles:



+1


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> !



Ok ladies... need your opinions....
First, I thought Blue Izmir was older color??? Is it Fall 2014 or???
I was just offered BI Kelly 32ghw. Not sure of the leather yet. What do u think, FOR ME????


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok ladies... need your opinions....
> First, I thought Blue Izmir was older color??? Is it Fall 2014 or???
> I was just offered BI Kelly 32ghw. Not sure of the leather yet. What do u think, FOR ME????



I thought BI is from an earlier season as well but shdnt matter as its such a pretty color, especially with ghw! My friend has a BI b and its a great chameleon looks different depending on the lighting, sometimes the green in it shows up alot more, maybe not for someone looking for a "real" blue. Pls go take a look IF how exciting!


----------



## dessert1st

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok ladies... need your opinions....
> 
> First, I thought Blue Izmir was older color??? Is it Fall 2014 or???
> 
> I was just offered BI Kelly 32ghw. Not sure of the leather yet. What do u think, FOR ME????




Don't have exact info but I do know for a fact BI was available Fall 2013 which when I suspect it was first available.  

I personally love BI.  It is in the teal family of blues and not a straight forward true blue.  This definitely makes the color pop even more.  So do keep that in mind when considering. Good luck deciding!


----------



## rainneday

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok ladies... need your opinions....
> First, I thought Blue Izmir was older color??? Is it Fall 2014 or???
> I was just offered BI Kelly 32ghw. Not sure of the leather yet. What do u think, FOR ME????



 This would be a dream bag for me. I have one bracelet in BI, I thought the color was from last spring, but I am no authority on this. It's a bright blue and looks amazing with gold! And also Congrats!!!


----------



## Chloesam

I think BI is a gorgeous color! I would love to have it in a kelly.  It is bright without being too bright.  I have a BI Constance long wallet that I love.  It really is a lovely color.


----------



## Miss Al

I love BI too... Btw I am planning to get a lindy. Not sure which one will be nicer BE or BI.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok ladies... need your opinions....
> First, I thought Blue Izmir was older color??? Is it Fall 2014 or???
> I was just offered BI Kelly 32ghw. Not sure of the leather yet. What do u think, FOR ME????



*IF*, BI is an amazing gorgeous color ~ received my BI B35 GHW in late 2013 or probably early 2014. Personally, I love, love, love it and there are many silks and GMs that coordinate with it from H. I would run and grab it, girlfriend! 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Kkho

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok ladies... need your opinions....
> 
> First, I thought Blue Izmir was older color??? Is it Fall 2014 or???
> 
> I was just offered BI Kelly 32ghw. Not sure of the leather yet. What do u think, FOR ME????




Grab it! I love my BI in B30 with ghw. Very versatile color. Love the greenish undertones in it too. Pls let us know what you decide!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

I agree with everyone else... its a gorgeous color, I would go grab it.  At least go look at it and then you can decide!  Good luck.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladies, I called and the Kelly was 32 Retourne w/ phw not ghw... I passed. This shade of blue was a stretch for me but phw won't work at all. thx for your kind words anyway...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, it was phw... I passed. This shade of blue was a stretch for me but phw won't work at all. thx for your kind words anyway...



*IF*, maybe it just isn't your color, especially with PHW. You know what suits you best. For me, being a blonde, BI is truly a dream come true!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, maybe it just isn't your color, especially with PHW. You know what suits you best. For me, being a blonde, BI is truly a dream come true!



Vig, my  is set on a pink/purple/red.... the only blue that makes my heart sing is BE (and Blue Aztec in some leathers). Soooo it's better that she confused the hw bc now I don't need to drive all the way up there to see it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Vig, my  is set on a pink/purple/red.... the only blue that makes my heart sing is BE. Soooo it's better that she confused the hw bc now I don't need to drive all the way up there to see it.



*IF*, completely understand the pink/purple/red mind-set! Now, I am just down to a pink K or a pink and orange bi-colored SO B on my WL, thank goodness. GHW is a must for me. The right one will come your way!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Vig, my  is set on a pink/purple/red.... the only blue that makes my heart sing is BE (and Blue Aztec in some leathers). Soooo it's better that she confused the hw bc now I don't need to drive all the way up there to see it.


I still am curious if that purple I saw in a GP was really a new color as per the SA (someone I didn't know so maybe new) or Raisin which is definitely in the stores again. I am personally pretty certain it was Raisin, which I don't think would be purple enough for you? It is only really a rich purple in canvas and box calf.


----------



## Hermesine

I saw Bleu Atoll yesterday at a German H store on a Evelyne: part light creme toile, part (on the sides and handle) Bleu Atoll leather (TC?). I bought a Bleu Paradis Evelyne 29: Bleu Atoll looks nothing like Bleu Paradis - Atoll is a light turquise, like water in a Swimming pool on a sunny day (sorry, no lagoon to compare) - Paradis is a true blue light to mid, Bleu Jean almost looks turquoise next to it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> +3
> 
> Guess I must shop now before all the fun colors disappear!



Darling, do you know if Rose Shocking and Anemone are both offered in *chevre* for SO?


----------



## doves75

I believe both colors are offered for the current SO in chèvre. Good luck!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doves75 said:


> I believe both colors are offered for the current SO in chèvre. Good luck!!



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Looks like I will finally get my dream bag if all goes well! 
I'm a little hesitant to get too excited.


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, do you know if Rose Shocking and Anemone are both offered in *chevre* for SO?



Definitely for the outside.  Anemone is not for the inside.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doves75 said:


> I believe both colors are offered for the current SO in chèvre. Good luck!!



Do you happen to know about monogramming sizes???? I want to monogram my initials on clouchette for B30...  what size 1-4???? Anyone knows???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> Definitely for the outside.  Anemone is not for the inside.


 

Yes dear u are exactly right! Thank Goodness there are so many alternatives


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Looks like I will finally get my dream bag if all goes well!
> I'm a little hesitant to get too excited.



Rose Shocking and Anemone will be a beautiful combination, *IF*. My fingers are crossed for you and this SO!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Rose Shocking and Anemone will be a beautiful combination, *IF*. My fingers are crossed for you and this SO!



Anemone is not offered for interior and I must have RS chevre so I went with the other color I have been dying for *for the interior color* hahahahaha


----------



## doves75

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do you happen to know about monogramming sizes???? I want to monogram my initials on clouchette for B30...  what size 1-4???? Anyone knows???




I'm so happy for you IF !!  Can't wait for the bag to be delivered already &#128522;&#128522;. About the monogramming, I don't know anything about it and so I could not give you any advice. One thing I know, you can have your bag monogrammed later on in one of the H Maison. Pls keep us updated &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doves75 said:


> I'm so happy for you IF !!  Can't wait for the bag to be delivered already &#128522;&#128522;. About the monogramming, I don't know anything about it and so I could not give you any advice. One thing I know, you can have your bag monogrammed later on in one of the H Maison. Pls keep us updated &#128521;&#128521;



Oh thank u doves 
I'm so thrilled!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforbag

Is Blue Electric coming back in 2015? TIA


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, do you know if Rose Shocking and Anemone are both offered in *chevre* for SO?



Yes, they were both on the recent SO list for chèvre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Yes, they were both on the recent SO list for chèvre.



 twinzies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazyforbag said:


> Is Blue Electric coming back in 2015? TIA



Yep! It's actually showing up now,...


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yep! It's actually showing up now,...


 
Agree with *IF*. I was offered a BE evelyne a few days ago but turned it as I wanted to be evelyne twins with *IF*.


----------



## joanneminnie

I was offered a jelly wallet in BE with GHW but I turned it off because I already have one in another color in Epsom leather that I don't use that often. Blue electric Evelyne sounds so good!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Miss Al said:


> Agree with *IF*. I was offered a BE evelyne a few days ago but turned it as I wanted to be evelyne twins with *IF*.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Hermesine said:


> I saw Bleu Atoll yesterday at a German H store on a Evelyne: part light creme toile, part (on the sides and handle) Bleu Atoll leather (TC?). I bought a Bleu Paradis Evelyne 29: Bleu Atoll looks nothing like Bleu Paradis - Atoll is a light turquise, like water in a Swimming pool on a sunny day (sorry, no lagoon to compare) - Paradis is a true blue light to mid, Bleu Jean almost looks turquoise next to it.




congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!

atoll def does not look like paradis 

bleu atoll vache GP 30....

merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!


----------



## Weenie

Got blue electric B30 in epsom last week,  the color is officially back! !


----------



## QuelleFromage

Has anybody picked up écorce besides the K Heavenplay posted? I would love to see it in more bags.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Weenie said:


> Got blue electric B30 in epsom last week,  the color is officially back! !



congrats! yet another fantastic blue! enjoy!


----------



## crazyforbag

Weenie said:


> Got blue electric B30 in epsom last week,  the color is officially back! !


 which boutique did you get yours if you don't mind me asking.
TIA


----------



## brandee1002

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!
> 
> [IMG]http://i1295.photobucket.com/a...nk/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsf80bba1f.jpg[/IMG]



I didn't think i was going to like any of the new swatches.  Oh this could be a problem . I love this color .&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; congrats!!


----------



## lum709

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!




this GP is beautiful..


----------



## panthere55

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!



Love this color!


----------



## TankerToad

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!



Thank you for sharing this photo 
Have seen Atoll only on Orans in Epsom 
Have a PO out for Atoll and was hoping it would indeed  be this wonderful watery blue 
Gorgeous GP- dreamy soft blue
Gentle as air
Lucky you!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## purselover888

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!



Gorgeous!!!  Happy Holidays to you!!  If you don't mind (later when you have time), could you please post a comparison pic of Atoll and Lagoon?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## glamourbag

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!


Congratulations sweetheart! What a beautiful beautiful blue! I would totally love this! Have a fabulous holiday season! Hugs.


----------



## naths

Hi does anyone knows if soufre and anemone in Togo are available for SO? Thank you in advance


----------



## Jadeite

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!
> 
> IMG][/URL]




My my this is quite so pretty...


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

purselover888 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Happy Holidays to you!!  If you don't mind (later when you have time), could you please post a comparison pic of Atoll and Lagoon?  Thank you so much!!


Wow! I'm in love


----------



## palmbeachpink

lum709 said:


> this GP is beautiful..



thank you!! i never even looked at a GP before but it was so pretty + the size makes the bag so dainty!



panthere55 said:


> Love this color!



thank you!



TankerToad said:


> Thank you for sharing this photo
> Have seen Atoll only on Orans in Epsom
> Have a PO out for Atoll and was hoping it would indeed  be this wonderful watery blue
> Gorgeous GP- dreamy soft blue
> Gentle as air
> Lucky you!!



TT - i remember when you put in a PO! you will be very, very happy! i hope it comes soon, i can't wait to see it! happy new year! 




purselover888 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Happy Holidays to you!!  If you don't mind (later when you have time), could you please post a comparison pic of Atoll and Lagoon?  Thank you so much!!



merry christmas! i WISH i had lagoon but i don't....i actually had the nerve to turn down a lagoon swift K years ago but in my defense, it was huge + i prefer other leathers, i still try not to think about it! (lagoon may appear again in new year, fingers crossed...i know who to PM here first if any updates! lagoon is def coming in a rodeo w/bouganville, will be in stores any day now!) 

have bleu paon, turquoise, mykonos, bleu azteque if those would help you let me know - boo over in GP thread posted pic w/Tiffany bag + Bleu Paradis hapi, i just asked her her to post pic over here





glamourbag said:


> Congratulations sweetheart! What a beautiful beautiful blue! I would totally love this! Have a fabulous holiday season! Hugs.



thank you darling! YOU would love this + do not miss it! how is miss pink double perfection doing? so beautiful! have you seen sakura IRL? have an amazing new year's! any fun plans? 



Jadeite said:


> My my this is quite so pretty...



i took pic outside in the sun! i love the vache leather too but def thick and i suppose could be heavy on a larger bag....thanks + happy new year!


----------



## boo1689

Dear palmbeachpink~
Here is your twin ~
Bottom left is blu atoll with blu paradis hapi bracelet and Tiffany box for comparison ~


----------



## rania1981

Ladies, my SA asked me today for my podium order list. I requested a cdc, rouge casaque chevre b30 ghw and black kelly 28 ghw. He asked "thats it?" 
Now i'm confused, this is my first time being asked for podium, do i need to submit a longer list and see what comes in?
Is podium order guaranteed?

He said he is leaving for paris on the 29th so I told him I will get back to him in a few days with my final list, I need your help!!


----------



## Monceau

rania1981 said:


> Ladies, my SA asked me today for my podium order list. I requested a cdc, rouge casaque chevre b30 ghw and black kelly 28 ghw. He asked "thats it?"
> Now i'm confused, this is my first time being asked for podium, do i need to submit a longer list and see what comes in?
> Is podium order guaranteed?
> 
> He said he is leaving for paris on the 29th so I told him I will get back to him in a few days with my final list, I need your help!!


Podium is not guaranteed, and it depends on what is being offered. For example, whether or not RC is offered in chèvre, etc. If the combo is offered for the season, it still has to be approved before it is an official order.

Perhaps some members in the know will have some ideas about what  combos are being offered.


----------



## rania1981

Monceau said:


> Podium is not guaranteed, and it depends on what is being offered. For example, whether or not RC is offered in chèvre, etc. If the combo is offered for the season, it still has to be approved before it is an official order.
> 
> Perhaps some members in the know will have some ideas about what  combos are being offered.



Thanks Monceau
I did mention Togo if Chevre not available. The thing is SA went "anything else?"
So i guess he wants me to have a longer list and I don't want to request colors that arent available. Is there a reference anywhere for current colors and leathers offered? I want to order what is available to increase my chances of actually getting what I want


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> Ladies, my SA asked me today for my podium order list. I requested a cdc, rouge casaque chevre b30 ghw and black kelly 28 ghw. He asked "thats it?"
> Now i'm confused, this is my first time being asked for podium, do i need to submit a longer list and see what comes in?
> Is podium order guaranteed?
> 
> He said he is leaving for paris on the 29th so I told him I will get back to him in a few days with my final list, I need your help!!



*rania*, my SA would never say, "that's it?" to me and if she did, I would probably say, "Yes, that's it". It's rather pushy of him to say that to you IMO.


----------



## etoile de mer

palmbeachpink said:


> congrats on BP! beautiful color! epsom? enjoy!
> 
> atoll def does not look like paradis
> 
> bleu atoll vache GP 30....
> 
> merry christmas girls and have an awesome new year!



So gorgeous, yum, yum, yum!  Many thanks for sharing, *palmbeachpink*!


----------



## rania1981

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *rania*, my SA would never say, "that's it?" to me and if she did, I would probably say, "Yes, that's it". It's rather pushy of him to say that to you IMO.



Oops sorry i misquoted. He said "anything else" 
After which I said let me get back to you tomorrow. And he said "anytime" with a smile
I know his intention wasn't to be pushy because I approached him for PO not vice versa


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> Oops sorry i misquoted. He said "anything else"
> After which I said let me get back to you tomorrow. And he said "anytime" with a smile
> I know his intention wasn't to be pushy because I approached him for PO not vice versa



That's good to hear, *rania*! Hopefully your PO will go through in Paris!


----------



## cr1stalangel

rania1981 said:


> Thanks Monceau
> I did mention Togo if Chevre not available. The thing is SA went "anything else?"
> So i guess he wants me to have a longer list and I don't want to request colors that arent available. Is there a reference anywhere for current colors and leathers offered? I want to order what is available to increase my chances of actually getting what I want



Each H store will have different list on what color and leather will be available for PO/SO and what they can actually put an order on. Might be not 100% accurate on this, but that's as far as I know how it works. HTH.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rania1981 said:


> Thanks Monceau
> I did mention Togo if Chevre not available. The thing is SA went *"anything else?"*
> So i guess he wants me to have a longer list and I don't want to request colors that arent available. Is there a reference anywhere for current colors and leathers offered? I want to order what is available to increase my chances of actually getting what I want



He's probably used to a customer like ME 
I'd ask for "So black" Rodeo, Blue Izmir Gator CDC GHW, Rodeo pm size Blue Aztec, Anemone chevre birkin 30 and Atoll Sellier Kelly 32 hahahahahahahah list goes on and on....

Very good chance u will get what u put a PO in for bc the items are typically available items (not specially made for u like SO) but it's not guaranteed.  The SM will order these items for the store, above and beyond the normal order they submit for stock. If the item you ordered comes in, they call u.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Lagoon swift with blue atoll Epsom


----------



## sassygee

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 2850620
> 
> 
> Lagoon swift with blue atoll Epsom



*Thanks so much for this picture.  I have a lot of lagoon slgs (thanks  to Jordan, formerly at Hermes Tysons).  I love the comparison pics as it appears lighter and more blue hues.*


----------



## palmbeachpink

Israeli_Flava said:


> He's probably used to a customer like ME
> I'd ask for "So black" Rodeo, Blue Izmir Gator CDC GHW, Rodeo pm size Blue Aztec, Anemone chevre birkin 30 and Atoll Sellier Kelly 32 hahahahahahahah list goes on and on....
> 
> Very good chance u will get what u put a PO in for bc the items are typically available items (not specially made for u like SO) but it's not guaranteed.  The SM will order these items for the store, above and beyond the normal order they submit for stock. If the item you ordered comes in, they call u.



love your list so far miss IF, please carry on as it all sounds so good! hehe....

do rodeos still come in from last season? or is it random H mystery that a color from older seasons can appear? 

current rodeos for S/S 15 are:

lagon w/bougainvillier
tosca w/bleu de galice
rose jaipur w/rose shocking (i was hoping for rose shocking with rose jaipur on the mane but i think it's the other way around, not 100% sure though)


----------



## chicinthecity777

rania1981 said:


> Oops sorry i misquoted. He said "anything else"
> After which I said let me get back to you tomorrow. And he said "anytime" with a smile
> I know his intention wasn't to be pushy because I approached him for PO not vice versa



I don't think your SA will be able to order any Bs in chevre at podium. Chevre is for RAC order (SO) only which will be placed after the podium.


----------



## jyyanks

Sorry if this has been asked before but do podium orders only happen in the month of January or do they go on longer?  Is it dependent on the store?

Just wondering if I need to hightail my way over to the boutique.......


----------



## crazyforbag

May I ask if BH have the Podium order? I asked my SA for a blue electric birkin for a few months already and she haven't offer me a podium or SO.... should I ask her about ordering it through Podium??


----------



## Monceau

jyyanks said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but do podium orders only happen in the month of January or do they go on longer?  Is it dependent on the store?
> 
> Just wondering if I need to hightail my way over to the boutique.......


I believe you need to get them in before the SM leaves for podium. I've never heard of placing a podium order after, but other members would know more about this.


----------



## hermes_lemming

crazyforbag said:


> May I ask if BH have the Podium order? I asked my SA for a blue electric birkin for a few months already and she haven't offer me a podium or SO.... should I ask her about ordering it through Podium??


Yes BH is allowed to order via podium. If she hasn't offered you yet, maybe that's something that will happen later. 


Monceau said:


> I believe you need to get them in before the SM leaves for podium. I've never heard of placing a podium order after, but other members would know more about this.


Yes you typically should order before they leave for france. But I'd you are VVIP, they might make an exception depending on what it is.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

palmbeachpink said:


> bleu atoll vache GP 30....



*Feeling the overwhelming desire for this color in my life
Lucky you!*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monceau said:


> I believe you need to get them in before the SM leaves for podium. I've never heard of placing a podium order after, but other members would know more about this.



Monceau, my SA called her SM while in Paris to put in my PO last year, very nice of her.


----------



## Monceau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Monceau, my SA called her SM while in Paris to put in my PO last year, very nice of her.


Good to hear, *Vigee*, so happy for you and what a sweet SA you have!
I requested a strap before the last podium, don't know if it was PO or SO, but I just received word that it is here!  So happy because I know that strap orders sometimes vaporize. Now I'm feeling lucky, so I hope my PO for this podium goes through!


----------



## Kelly_76

palmbeachpink said:


> love your list so far miss IF, please carry on as it all sounds so good! hehe....
> 
> 
> 
> do rodeos still come in from last season? or is it random H mystery that a color from older seasons can appear?
> 
> 
> 
> current rodeos for S/S 15 are:
> 
> 
> 
> lagon w/bougainvillier
> 
> tosca w/bleu de galice
> 
> rose jaipur w/rose shocking (i was hoping for rose shocking with rose jaipur on the mane but i think it's the other way around, not 100% sure though)




My SA just called me and said that finally the Rodeo in lime/menthe arrived. You never know with H...


----------



## etoile de mer

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 2850620
> 
> 
> Lagoon swift with blue atoll Epsom



Gorgeous watery, tropical colors,  bleu atoll is calling me! Thanks for sharing, *Inkbluelover*!


----------



## Inkbluelover

etoile de mer said:


> Gorgeous watery, tropical colors,  bleu atoll is calling me! Thanks for sharing, *Inkbluelover*!




More than happy to help.  For blue atoll, I would go kelly in small size such 25 not Birkin


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## etoile de mer

Inkbluelover said:


> More than happy to help.  For blue atoll, I would go kelly in small size such 25 not Birkin



*Inkbluelover*, My heart skipped a beat when you mentioned a petite Kelly in bleu atoll.  That would be gorgeous! I'm hoping for a few SLGs. Your epsom Orans are beautiful, and your photo made me hopeful that maybe this color will also be used for belt strapscalling *Israeli_Flava*!


----------



## ShyShy

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 2850620
> 
> 
> Lagoon swift with blue atoll Epsom



Oh inkblue, I am not usually a blue person but these colors just invoke images of breezy holidays by the sea...! It's so relaxing... Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone know when lagoon became available for SO?? As I just saw a lagoon SO b R stamp!!!!!! 

I thought it wasn't available for SO as I've asked for numerous years now if it was as on the list...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> *Inkbluelover*, My heart skipped a beat when you mentioned a petite Kelly in bleu atoll.  That would be gorgeous! I'm hoping for a few SLGs. Your epsom Orans are beautiful, and your photo made me hopeful that maybe this color will also be used for belt strapscalling *Israeli_Flava*!



*etoile*, love bleu atoll and a K in any size would look amazing in it IMO!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone know when lagoon became available for SO?? As I just saw a lagoon SO b R stamp!!!!!!
> 
> I thought it wasn't available for SO as I've asked for numerous years now if it was as on the list...



I wish I would have thought to just ask for Lagoon this time.... just to see what would happen.... but I didn't.

You saw it in a pic or IRL???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

naths said:


> Hi does anyone knows if soufre and anemone in Togo are available for SO? Thank you in advance



Anemone yes...not sure about soufre.... I think soufre in Epsom....


----------



## crazyforbag

hermes_lemming said:


> Yes BH is allowed to order via podium. If she hasn't offered you yet, maybe that's something that will happen later.


 


I mentioned to my SA today but she didn't say she would order the bag for me....she told me the same thing on different visits that she will talk to the SM....


----------



## hermes_lemming

crazyforbag said:


> I mentioned to my SA today but she didn't say she would order the bag for me....she told me the same thing on different visits that she will talk to the SM....



 that means you haven't been approved yet. Sigh.


----------



## naths

Israeli_Flava said:


> Anemone yes...not sure about soufre.... I think soufre in Epsom....




Thank you!  That's great news I love anemone, definitely will do SO if it's offered!! I'm still waiting for my SO placed last May, hopping will not take so long &#128561;&#8987;&#65039;&#8987;&#65039;


----------



## doves75

sydgirl said:


> Does anyone know when lagoon became available for SO?? As I just saw a lagoon SO b R stamp!!!!!!
> 
> I thought it wasn't available for SO as I've asked for numerous years now if it was as on the list...




Lagoon was offered in this past SO in Agneau Milo leather...which I think it's  some type of goat skin. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Inkbluelover

ShyShy said:


> Oh inkblue, I am not usually a blue person but these colors just invoke images of breezy holidays by the sea...! It's so relaxing... Thank you so much for sharing!



My pleasure I am still waiting for lagoon reissue or saving up to hv one from reseller .


----------



## rania1981

Israeli_Flava said:


> He's probably used to a customer like ME
> I'd ask for "So black" Rodeo, Blue Izmir Gator CDC GHW, Rodeo pm size Blue Aztec, Anemone chevre birkin 30 and Atoll Sellier Kelly 32 hahahahahahahah list goes on and on....
> 
> Very good chance u will get what u put a PO in for bc the items are typically available items (not specially made for u like SO) but it's not guaranteed.  The SM will order these items for the store, above and beyond the normal order they submit for stock. If the item you ordered comes in, they call u.


Haha and I am not far behind you. My list over the last few days has gotten longer! Rodeos, cdcs, b and k colors, mini evelyne the list goes on!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, love bleu atoll and a K in any size would look amazing in it IMO!



Hi *Vigee,*  It's such a happy color! Can't wait to see it in person. Would be a perfect color for your visits to LA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Vigee,*  It's such a happy color! Can't wait to see it in person. Would be a perfect color for your visits to LA!



*etoile*, agree with you! Love cheerful colors and BA is definitely one.


----------



## Ladybug^^

For those who interest of rose Sakura and blue atoll here are the picture for reference


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Ladybug^^ said:


> For those who interest of rose Sakura and blue atoll here are the picture for reference



With confetti and bubblegum


----------



## Weenie

Ladybug^^ said:


> With confetti and bubblegum



OMG! Love the Kelly wallet!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## speedyraven

Thank you for the reference LadyBug^^. I prefer the pink colour of your Kelly wallet. But your collection looks lovely when you have different shades of pink


----------



## Ladybug^^

Weenie said:


> OMG! Love the Kelly wallet!! Gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## Ladybug^^

speedyraven said:


> Thank you for the reference LadyBug^^. I prefer the pink colour of your Kelly wallet. But your collection looks lovely when you have different shades of pink



Thank you for your kind word...Im totally pinkholic


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybug^^ said:


> With confetti and bubblegum



Dying over the confetti, *Ladybug*! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ladybug^^

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dying over the confetti, *Ladybug*! GORGEOUS!



Thanks babe


----------



## glamourbag

Ladybug^^ said:


> With confetti and bubblegum


Wow! All three colors are gorgeous! I used to love Bubblegum soooo much (I felt it was the color I missed out on) and while I still adore it and would love to have something in it; seeing it compared to Confetti and Sakura...I now find it in third place in preference! Stunning! I need your Garden Party!


----------



## Ladybug^^

glamourbag said:


> Wow! All three colors are gorgeous! I used to love Bubblegum soooo much (I felt it was the color I missed out on) and while I still adore it and would love to have something in it; seeing it compared to Confetti and Sakura...I now find it in third place in preference! Stunning! I need your Garden Party!



Ha we share same feeling....which pink you like the most?


----------



## etoile de mer

Ladybug^^ said:


> With confetti and bubblegum



Gorgeous collection of pink, *Ladybug^^*! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dying over the confetti, *Ladybug*! GORGEOUS!



Me too, *Vigee*!


----------



## etoile de mer

Ladybug^^ said:


> For those who interest of rose Sakura and blue atoll here are the picture for reference



Another gorgeous pair of bleu atoll Orans!  I'd be snapping up a pair, but they just don't fit me well.  Many thanks for sharing, *Ladybug^^*!


----------



## crazyforbag

Ladybug^^ said:


> With confetti and bubblegum




Beautiful color!! I am hoping to get one pink item if the H god allow me. I am not very lucky, whatever I request no luck for me yet.


----------



## glamourbag

Ladybug^^ said:


> Ha we share same feeling....which pink you like the most?


Well haha you know I am partial to the Confetti bc of my SO but I will say..Sakura is looking mighty good!


----------



## lum709

Ladybug^^ said:


> For those who interest of rose Sakura and blue atoll here are the picture for reference



both gorgeous


----------



## sydgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wish I would have thought to just ask for Lagoon this time.... just to see what would happen.... but I didn't.
> 
> You saw it in a pic or IRL???



I saw a pic from a reseller! 







doves75 said:


> Lagoon was offered in this past SO in Agneau Milo leather...which I think it's  some type of goat skin. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.



This lagoon SO Birkin was in Togo 
So was the lagoon agneau offered in bags or an SO????


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sassygee

sydgirl said:


> I saw a pic from a reseller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lagoon SO Birkin was in Togo
> So was the lagoon agneau offered in bags or an SO????




*For the past 2.5 years when I was offered an SO I looked over the entire sheet given to me at the Tyson's boutique and Lagoon was not offered in any fabrication. I passed on 2 SO opportunities. I continuously inquired about the color.  Finally, in 2013 I selected an SO and spent over 3 hours going over other blue selections and leather fabrications. I finally selected Bleu Paon for an SO. Like many of you, I have been waiting for 1.5 years for my SO and was told a few days before Xmas that there have been significant delays with my order because the don't have availability of my interior selection of Bleu Paon. Sigh,.....Patience is a virtue.  I even inquired during December if Lagoon was available to change interiors and was told that they consulted with Paris and it was not an option.  HTH.*
*
*
*In 2010-12, I bought all of the SLGs in Lagoon they had available after thoroughly searching the store in Tysons, Waikiki, and NM in DC!!!!  I really glad I found the pieces I did.*


----------



## sydgirl

sassygee said:


> *For the past 2.5 years when I was offered an SO I looked over the entire sheet given to me at the Tyson's boutique and Lagoon was not offered in any fabrication. I passed on 2 SO opportunities. I continuously inquired about the color.  Finally, in 2013 I selected an SO and spent over 3 hours going over other blue selections and leather fabrications. I finally selected Bleu Paon for an SO. Like many of you, I have been waiting for 1.5 years for my SO and was told a few days before Xmas that there have been significant delays with my order because the don't have availability of my interior selection of Bleu Paon. Sigh,.....Patience is a virtue.  I even inquired during December if Lagoon was available to change interiors and was told that they consulted with Paris and it was not an option.  HTH.*
> *
> *
> *In 2010-12, I bought all of the SLGs in Lagoon they had available after thoroughly searching the store in Tysons, Waikiki, and NM in DC!!!!  I really glad I found the pieces I did.*



Although last year 4 brand new lagoon birkins were made with what I was told was with 'leftover' lagoon leather that was found in the workshop! Lisa H from RHOM managed to snag one of them *so so lucky*!! 

Maybe this SO was also made with the leather they found?!?!

You would think we soooo many of us wanting lagoon, Hermes would bring it back...


----------



## sassygee

sydgirl said:


> Although last year 4 brand new lagoon birkins were made with what I was told was with 'leftover' lagoon leather that was found in the workshop! Lisa H from RHOM managed to snag one of them *so so lucky*!!
> 
> Maybe this SO was also made with the leather they found?!?!
> 
> You would think we soooo many of us wanting lagoon, Hermes would bring it back...




*Its nice to know that they can find a few pieces of leather to continue to make more Bs.  I don't know or totally understand their internal process regarding availability but only hope now that they can find some pieces or dye new pieces for my second choice Bleu Paon.  I was told my order would be "expedited" but, I don't really know what that really means as I am not a VVVVVVIP.  sigh....I wait patiently.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> Although last year 4 brand new lagoon birkins were made with what I was told was with 'leftover' lagoon leather that was found in the workshop! Lisa H from RHOM managed to snag one of them *so so lucky*!!
> 
> Maybe this SO was also made with the leather they found?!?!
> 
> You would think we soooo many of us wanting lagoon, Hermes would bring it back...



I honestly think they will eventually. Look, they brought Rose Shocking back!!! I was dying for that for 4 years... now I just need to be patient for it to arrive in my hands!!! Keep hope alive sista


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

It's a cliche, but NEVER say NEVER with H. It's amazing what they can come up with at short notice, i.e. a year or two!


----------



## jmen

Anyone have Intel on why no barenia is available?  I am tired of asking and am positive the SA is sick of me asking.


----------



## katika76

jmen said:


> Anyone have Intel on why no barenia is available?  I am tired of asking and am positive the SA is sick of me asking.


 
The same here.
No way to get Barenia. 
If they do not get enough "good" leather why has there been this huge bag I forgot the Name of made of Barenia two seasons ago?!?


----------



## purselover888

Well, at least Barenia is available from FSH.  They also made Convoyeur in Barenia and I saw that at more than one store.


----------



## Monceau

I ordered a barenia Kelly strap a while back and it just came in, so there is some barenia floating around.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

With H, anything goes. Who knows what left over leather batches they can find in the workshop !!  It is still a mystery to us !! 

I hope someone can find some RT leather hides to make me a B30 !!


----------



## mp4

Barenia belts straps coming also (hooray!!!)  I asked for many years and finally got my unicorn a couple years ago!  Hopefully for everyone waiting, some bags will surface!  I still ask for vert olive barenia...in case colors mysteriously surface.


----------



## hermes_lemming

sydgirl said:


> Although last year 4 brand new lagoon birkins were made with what I was told was with 'leftover' lagoon leather that was found in the workshop! Lisa H from RHOM managed to snag one of them *so so lucky*!!
> 
> Maybe this SO was also made with the leather they found?!?!
> 
> You would think we soooo many of us wanting lagoon, Hermes would bring it back...



Interesting considering she hasn't been collecting that long.  Lea Black might have helped her. I imagined Lea would have a lot of clout with H.

If this is the bag you're talking about, she helped her :

http://contributors.luckymag.com/post/hermes-birkin-bags-and-the-real-housewives-of-miami


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I would think that Hermes has to keep supplies of all leathers and colors available for the spa.l


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would think that Hermes has to keep supplies of all leathers and colors available for the spa.l



Probably not. They have some dyes available for touching up but not always hides. There was an instance that my store director asked Paris to replace a handle on an iris bag and was told they couldn't find any matching leather. Iris has not come back for a long time. Sometimes they will do another batch under an older colour name but it might be slightly different.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Probably not. They have some dyes available for touching up but not always hides. There was an instance that my store director asked Paris to replace a handle on an iris bag and was told they couldn't find any matching leather. Iris has not come back for a long time. Sometimes they will do another batch under an older colour name but it might be slightly different.



Thanks for the information, Xiangxiang. Now that I think about it, there are probably too many bags out there for them to keep all of the leathers and colors.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> Lagoon was offered in this past SO in Agneau Milo leather...which I think it's  some type of goat skin. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


Agneau Milo is a kind of lambskin. It's REALLY soft and I have never seen it in anything bigger than a pochette. A lot of Rodeos are agneau. This was available for bigger bags?


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> Agneau Milo is a kind of lambskin. It's REALLY soft and I have never seen it in anything bigger than a pochette. A lot of Rodeos are agneau. This was available for bigger bags?




Thanks for clarification QF. Yea...I just got my 1st rodeo and it's made from Agneau Milo. I saw the color and leather on the so list. But with leather that soft I don't think it will suit for any bags other than SLG. &#128513;


----------



## sydgirl

hermes_lemming said:


> Interesting considering she hasn't been collecting that long.  Lea Black might have helped her. I imagined Lea would have a lot of clout with H.
> 
> If this is the bag you're talking about, she helped her :
> 
> http://contributors.luckymag.com/post/hermes-birkin-bags-and-the-real-housewives-of-miami



Not sure as I haven't seen the episode... But from what I've read now, Lea actually got her the lagoon! 

On another note, bleu atoll Kelly on malleries if anyone is interested to see the color on a bag... Unfortunately too light for me & wouldn't fill the lagoon void


----------



## hermes_lemming

sydgirl said:


> Not sure as I haven't seen the episode... But from what I've read now, Lea actually got her the lagoon!
> 
> On another note, bleu atoll Kelly on malleries if anyone is interested to see the color on a bag... Unfortunately too light for me & wouldn't fill the lagoon void


I remember the episode but failed to find it on youtube. It was seriously a Hermes bonanza. Lea had a reseller "friend" come by and he brought an impressive collection just for the episode filming. If you can find it online, it's seriously worth watching, especially if you're an avid B fan. Totally drool worthy IMO. I think there was even one croc if I'm not mistaken. Wildlife sighting galore.


----------



## palmbeachpink

doves75 said:


> Thanks for clarification QF. Yea...I just got my 1st rodeo and it's made from Agneau Milo. I saw the color and leather on the so list. But with leather that soft I don't think it will suit for any bags other than SLG. &#128513;



congrats on rodeo! what color did you pick up? 

carmens are also made with agneau, even with SLGs they must be taken care or they can look aged fast! I used a carmen as a key chain and after a week, I changed my mind!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

The new colors for SO won't be available until Mar/Apr for US, is that right? Is it earlier for other countries?


----------



## panthere55

My SA asked me what I wanted to order from podium...Ummm what do people do in these situations? give a list? Because I have a giant wish list and don't want to be presumptuous! Do I get to pick one item and tell them? Help!


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> My SA asked me what I wanted to order from podium...Ummm what do people do in these situations? give a list? Because I have a giant wish list and don't want to be presumptuous! Do I get to pick one item and tell them? Help!



go for it, give your list panthere, what's the worst that can happen!!!


----------



## jyyanks

panthere55 said:


> My SA asked me what I wanted to order from podium...Ummm what do people do in these situations? give a list? Because I have a giant wish list and don't want to be presumptuous! Do I get to pick one item and tell them? Help!



Congrats!!! That's awesome - I would give a list of your top items. Worse that can happen is that they will all come in at once  which isn't so bad!


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> My SA asked me what I wanted to order from podium...Ummm what do people do in these situations? give a list? Because I have a giant wish list and don't want to be presumptuous! Do I get to pick one item and tell them? Help!



Go for it
Request for  your holy grail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> My SA asked me what I wanted to order from podium...Ummm what do people do in these situations? give a list? Because I have a giant wish list and don't want to be presumptuous! Do I get to pick one item and tell them? Help!



*panthere*, definitely give them your WL and prioritize it.


----------



## TankerToad

sydgirl said:


> Not sure as I haven't seen the episode... But from what I've read now, Lea actually got her the lagoon!
> 
> On another note, bleu atoll Kelly on malleries if anyone is interested to see the color on a bag... Unfortunately too light for me & wouldn't fill the lagoon void


Here it is

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...toll-togo-gold-hardware--i-185584-s-2646.html

Its so delicious!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...toll-togo-gold-hardware--i-185584-s-2646.html
> 
> Its so delicious!



Thanks for the link to the bleu atoll K35, it is truly gorgeous. What a color! Only H could make such perfection.


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> go for it, give your list panthere, what's the worst that can happen!!!


 


jyyanks said:


> Congrats!!! That's awesome - I would give a list of your top items. Worse that can happen is that they will all come in at once  which isn't so bad!


 


bagidiotic said:


> Go for it
> Request for  your holy grail


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *panthere*, definitely give them your WL and prioritize it.


 
Thank you for feedback! I am vigorously working on my list haha...


----------



## Chloesam

Could someone please tell me what date approximately they get back from Podium?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

Chloesam said:


> Could someone please tell me what date approximately they get back from Podium?



It depends which part of the world their stores are located. They go by continent I believe.


----------



## rania1981

Chloesam said:


> Could someone please tell me what date approximately they get back from Podium?



My Sa is going 29th january, not sure when he is back, will ask him


----------



## juss

My SA goes 24-25.


----------



## Chloesam

periogirl28 said:


> It depends which part of the world their stores are located. They go by continent I believe.




Thank you periogirl!  Just anxious to see what comes back with them.


----------



## Chloesam

rania1981 said:


> My Sa is going 29th january, not sure when he is back, will ask him



Thank you raina and juss!


----------



## juss

Chloesam said:


> Thank you raina and juss!


I should have probably added that my SA works there the whole time of podium registering orders of boutiques, so she goes earlier than some SA who are submitting orders.


----------



## Coco4Life

Did anyone's SA come back yet?


----------



## Powder Puff

My SA went on the 24 and will be back in early Feb.


----------



## jennyliu87

I think most of the SMs are back. Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## juss

i heard about from my SA the following colors are offered among others: bordeaux, blue izmirish (very similar or maybe i misunderstood and it was the BI itself), lots of rouge casaque, yellow


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

juss said:


> i heard about from my SA the following colors are offered among others: bordeaux, blue izmirish (very similar or maybe i misunderstood and it was the BI itself), lots of rouge casaque, yellow


Bright yellow? I hope so


----------



## Monceau

juss said:


> i heard about from my SA the following colors are offered among others: bordeaux, blue izmirish (very similar or maybe i misunderstood and it was the BI itself), lots of rouge casaque, yellow





Brunette_Hermes said:


> Bright yellow? I hope so



Yellow as in Jaune, or something in the category yellow?

Eager to hear what other colors were available at podium, as well as what will be offered for SO. I know the SM at my boutique is still catching her breath, especially with the increases, so I hate to call to check. Hope someone here will be able to share some intel!


----------



## panthere55

I heard bright orange too...Vague I know...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My SM was excited about this light blue colour with a bit of turquoise which looks nice in clemence. I saw a sample. Sorry, super bad with the names. It should look great for a summer bag.


----------



## panthere55

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SM was excited about this light blue colour with a bit of turquoise which looks nice in clemence. I saw a sample. Sorry, super bad with the names. It should look great for a summer bag.


 
How different from blue atoll?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bagalogist

In my wildest dream will there be a RC offered in togo?!


----------



## juss

i am afraid i cant offer more info as my SA is still in Paris, we talked just briefly


----------



## Sarah_sarah

panthere55 said:


> How different from blue atoll?




I can't find a good colour representation online for blue atoll. But if it is what I am looking at then the colour is not so off maybe a bit less aqua. It is indeed a light colour, very summery. I wish I took a picture of it. People will either love it or hate it. I was not a fan. 

Also there should be a yellowish colour if I am not mistaken.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't find a good colour representation online for blue atoll. But if it is what I am looking at then the colour is not so off maybe a bit less aqua. It is indeed a light colour, very summery. I wish I took a picture of it. People will either love it or hate it. I was not a fan.
> 
> Also there should be a yellowish colour if I am not mistaken.



By any chance the yellowish colour is Jaune Poussin Sarah_sarah ? Very light yellow.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

cr1stalangel said:


> By any chance the yellowish colour is Jaune Poussin Sarah_sarah ? Very light yellow.




I would love to have seen it. It may be but they were speaking so fast in french and german.


----------



## Monceau

Just checked and the SM at my boutique won't be back until next week.
Does anyone have an update on colors? TIA!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Sarah_sarah said:


> I would love to have seen it. It may be but they were speaking so fast in french and german.



Completely understand that situation as I don't speak French or German. 
Thank you for your reply though. It'll be interesting to hear more input as time goes on.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

cr1stalangel said:


> Completely understand that situation as I don't speak French or German.
> 
> Thank you for your reply though. It'll be interesting to hear more input as time goes on.




 I will know in July when they go to Paris the winter collection colours as I am planning to get a bag possibly in those colours. 

Will make sure to write the name and if possible take a pic of the colours.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Sarah_sarah said:


> I will know in July when they go to Paris the winter collection colours as I am planning to get a bag possibly in those colours.
> 
> Will make sure to write the name and if possible take a pic of the colours.


----------



## duna

Sarah_sarah said:


> I will know in July when they go to Paris the winter collection colours as I am planning to get a bag possibly in those colours.
> 
> Will make sure to write the name and if possible take a pic of the colours.



They are in Paris now for next winter's collection, in July it will be for summer 2016 collection.


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> They are in Paris now for next winter's collection, in July it will be for summer 2016 collection.



Yep. 

And blue atoll is SS15 and jaune poussin is AW14 I think.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> They are in Paris now for next winter's collection, in July it will be for summer 2016 collection.



*duna*, +2.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

duna said:


> They are in Paris now for next winter's collection, in July it will be for summer 2016 collection.




That is good to know.  I get so confused.  well I guess I will have a choice of the winter colours which I don't know yet. But can find out the summer ones 2016 when I go order my bag. So I will make sure to take a note.


----------



## pierina2

I heard that there not a new gray for FW15.


Two pics of Bleu Atoll epsom Orans that just arrived, one with turquoise earrings.  I'd call the color light aqua...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> I heard that there not a new gray for FW15.
> 
> 
> Two pics of Bleu Atoll epsom Orans that just arrived, one with turquoise earrings.  I'd call the color light aqua...



*pierina*, twins with your Mors Remix CSGM and your new bleu atoll Orans are gorgeous!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Monceau

pierina2 said:


> I heard that there not a new gray for FW15.
> 
> 
> Two pics of Bleu Atoll epsom Orans that just arrived, one with turquoise earrings.  I'd call the color light aqua...


*Pierina*, these orans are just the perfect summer shade! 
I was happy to see that the increase was not so bad on shoes, can't say the same for the Kelly...

Do you know which grays are available for AW15?


----------



## pierina2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *pierina*, twins with your Mors Remix CSGM and your new bleu atoll Orans are gorgeous!



Thank you Vigee!



Monceau said:


> *Pierina*, these orans are just the perfect summer shade!
> I was happy to see that the increase was not so bad on shoes, can't say the same for the Kelly...
> 
> Do you know which grays are available for AW15?



And since I'm in FL all winter I can wear them 80% of the time.    Or I could if there weren't so many other ones in the closet.  

What was in the increase on the Kelly?  Atoll is a multiple bag color for me....

So sorry, I don't have any other color info other than that there isn't a new gray.  Wish they'd bring graphite back.


----------



## purselover888

pierina2 said:


> I heard that there not a new gray for FW15.
> 
> 
> Two pics of Bleu Atoll epsom Orans that just arrived, one with turquoise earrings.  I'd call the color light aqua...



Gorgeous!  So depressed there won't be a new grey.

Would you mind taking a pic of Atoll next to a Lagoon accessory?  Just wondering how much lighter Atoll is...


----------



## pierina2

purselover888 said:


> Gorgeous!  So depressed there won't be a new grey.
> 
> Would you mind taking a pic of Atoll next to a Lagoon accessory?  Just wondering how much lighter Atoll is...



Just happen to have one, and there is a picture earlier on this thread of a Lagon BeBop with the Orans.


----------



## purselover888

pierina2 said:


> Just happen to have one, and there is a picture earlier on this thread of a Lagon BeBop with the Orans.



Thank you so much!  Both gorgeous!  Which color do you think is more year-round?


----------



## Monceau

pierina2 said:


> Thank you Vigee!
> 
> 
> 
> And since I'm in FL all winter I can wear them 80% of the time.    Or I could if there weren't so many other ones in the closet.
> 
> What was in the increase on the Kelly?  Atoll is a multiple bag color for me....
> 
> So sorry, I don't have any other color info other than that there isn't a new gray.  Wish they'd bring graphite back.


Well, that makes the Orans a very smart buy!
Reports on the increase thread are showing 12-18% increase on the Kelly. 12% on a 32 in togo and closer to 18% on the Ghilles. I had hoped for a more modest 4-5%, but no such luck...
So far, it appears that only the K has suffered a substantial increase. Shoes were only around 3%, and I have heard that scarves will be around 5%.


----------



## pierina2

purselover888 said:


> Thank you so much!  Both gorgeous!  Which color do you think is more year-round?



You're very welcome!  I think the Atoll is more subtle.  Lagon has more impact, is a bit more in-your-face IRL than this picture is showing, especially in togo.  The pictures of Atoll Kellys for sale seem to show dark or even black resin which makes it seem a little less 'summery'. It also looks like it comes with  same-color stitching.  Maybe someone who has an Atoll GP already can chime in, doesn't *palmbeachpink* have one? (lucky her!!!)  Lagon has a medium brown resin and the stitching is light aqua, so there's a bit of contrast.

My Lagon bag gets used all the time in FL but not as much in NY unless it's the middle of the summer.  My guess is that I'd feel able to use the Atoll more.  And it's a color which is about to be available, which helps too. Good luck with your hunting!


----------



## pierina2

Monceau said:


> Well, that makes the Orans a very smart buy!
> Reports on the increase thread are showing 12-18% increase on the Kelly. 12% on a 32 in togo and closer to 18% on the Ghilles. I had hoped for a more modest 4-5%, but no such luck...
> So far, it appears that only the K has suffered a substantial increase. Shoes were only around 3%, and I have heard that scarves will be around 5%.




I hope so, *Monceau*, and my apologies for forgetting to thank you for the compliment earlier!  I got too caught up answering the questions.    The sandals arrived just before the increase and were marked $660.00 - I think they're $680.00 now?

Wow, that is a huge increse in Kelly prices!  Wonder if it will cut the demand for them at all?  Bet not.    Sounds like you have one on the way?


----------



## Monceau

pierina2 said:


> I hope so, *Monceau*, and my apologies for forgetting to thank you for the compliment earlier!  I got too caught up answering the questions.    The sandals arrived just before the increase and were marked $660.00 - I think they're $680.00 now?
> 
> Wow, that is a huge increse in Kelly prices!  Wonder if it will cut the demand for them at all?  Bet not.    Sounds like you have one on the way?


Yes, fingers crossed my SM will find one of my wish list items available at Podium.
This would be preferable to placing a SO, which probably would come in only after the NEXT increase!


----------



## pierina2

Monceau said:


> Yes, fingers crossed my SM will find one of my wish list items available at Podium.
> This would be preferable to placing a SO, which probably would come in only after the NEXT increase!



Well best of luck to you!


----------



## juss

pierina2 said:


> I heard that there not a new gray for FW15.
> 
> 
> Two pics of Bleu Atoll epsom Orans that just arrived, one with turquoise earrings.  I'd call the color light aqua...


lovely sandals! btw one new thing they r going to make are orans of mink fur instead of leather on top, how about that for summer? dont know what H r thinking sometimes ...


----------



## juss

sorry i should have posted this, but thought this thread is leather only news,
there will be printed enamal clic clack bracelets, a lot of bracelets with pink gold.
in scraves very pretty design with impressionist style painting, another one with leopard looking at the moon, forget what else but it will come back


----------



## Miss Al

I'm hoping for a bright yellow like soufre... any intel on this? TIA.

SS 2015 colors are too 'pale' or muted for me. Sigh.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pierina2 said:


> Just happen to have one, and there is a picture earlier on this thread of a Lagon BeBop with the Orans.


Love the color


----------



## panthere55

juss said:


> sorry i should have posted this, but thought this thread is leather only news,
> there will be printed enamal clic clack bracelets, a lot of bracelets with pink gold.
> in scraves very pretty design with impressionist style painting, another one with leopard looking at the moon, forget what else but it will come back



I concur on leopard though I thought maybe it's a tiger? Really pretty


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## juss

panthere55 said:


> I concur on leopard though I thought maybe it's a tiger? Really pretty


yes, sorry it is indeed a tiger


----------



## pierina2

juss said:


> lovely sandals! btw one new thing they r going to make are orans of mink fur instead of leather on top, how about that for summer? dont know what H r thinking sometimes ...




Thanks *juss!*  Think I will skip mink sandals for summer, though the cats would love them!


----------



## pierina2

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love the color



Thank you, *LOUKPEACH!*


----------



## chicinthecity777

juss said:


> lovely sandals! btw one new thing they r going to make are orans of mink fur instead of leather on top, how about that for summer? dont know what H r thinking sometimes ...





pierina2 said:


> Thanks *juss!*  Think I will skip mink sandals for summer, though the cats would love them!



Mink fur sandals??? Ehem... I think they are not for summer, rather for the boudoir IYKWIM. :giggles:


----------



## pierina2

No doubt!  :giggles:


----------



## Monceau

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mink fur sandals??? Ehem... I think they are not for summer, rather for the boudoir IYKWIM. :giggles:


Celine did this a few seasons ago- the mink furkenstocks. They sold out in a NY minute.

Most of the US SMs are back from podium, so we should have some news soon!


----------



## Birdonce

And are featured in the NYtimes style section this week


----------



## rania1981

Per my SA who is back from Podium- CDCs in rose gold, new colors- rose azalea/orange poppy (please see a thread I started on these for description)
Also a sky grey/blue color (didn't ask name)


----------



## duna

rania1981 said:


> Per my SA who is back from Podium- CDCs in rose gold, new colors- rose azalea/orange poppy (please see a thread I started on these for description)
> *Also a sky grey/blue color (didn't ask name)*


*
*

My SM told me of a new blue similar to Blue Jean but a bit britghter, he told me the name, but I can't remember it.....


----------



## juss

Since H does only one bright blue per season, I am wondering if we are all talking about the same blue color but something was lost in translation?
My SA said it is very similar to blue Izmir.


----------



## juss

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mink fur sandals??? Ehem... I think they are not for summer, rather for the boudoir IYKWIM. :giggles:





a good one!


----------



## sydgirl

Any news on lagoon returning?? And menthe?? 

Rose azalea looked gorgeous in the Balenciaga bags last year...so hoping it will be the same/very similar in colour! Would look gorgeous in a Kelly &#128525;


----------



## charmesh

rania1981 said:


> Per my SA who is back from Podium- CDCs in rose gold, new colors- rose azalea/orange poppy (please see a thread I started on these for description)
> Also a sky grey/blue color (didn't ask name)



Rose gold hardware?


----------



## MsHermesAU

sydgirl said:


> Any news on lagoon returning?? And menthe??
> 
> Rose azalea looked gorgeous in the Balenciaga bags last year...so hoping it will be the same/very similar in colour! Would look gorgeous in a Kelly &#128525;



Ohhh my dream is for lagoon to return!!!


----------



## Chloesam

mshermesau said:


> ohhh my dream is for lagoon to return!!!




+1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## brandee1002

Chloesam said:


> +1!!!!!!!!!!!



 I'm on the same boat &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; .. It will come back , think positive &#128588;


----------



## rania1981

charmesh said:


> Rose gold hardware?



Yes rose gold hardware


----------



## sydgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> Ohhh my dream is for lagoon to return!!!



Tell me about it!! 

Every time SMs come back from podium I cross my fingers & hope to hear the news of lagoon returning... My UHG colour &#128525;


----------



## honhon

MsHermesAU said:


> Ohhh my dream is for lagoon to return!!!


i have a friend!  I've been haunted after missing out on lagoon for the longest time.


----------



## MsHermesAU

brandee1002 said:


> I'm on the same boat &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; .. It will come back , think positive &#128588;





sydgirl said:


> Tell me about it!!
> 
> Every time SMs come back from podium I cross my fingers & hope to hear the news of lagoon returning... My UHG colour &#128525;





honhon said:


> i have a friend!  I've been haunted after missing out on lagoon for the longest time.



Soufre and lagoon are the 2 colours that MUST come back. I hope the H gods are reading this thread!


----------



## Miss Al

I really really × 100 want rose tyrien to come back. Or else I really do not know which colour to get for my next B this year. :cry:


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> I really really × 100 want rose tyrien to come back. Or else I really do not know which colour to get for my next B this year. :cry:



Try Rose Azelea for AW? It's sounds so pretty!


----------



## m.hermes

Miss Al said:


> I really really × 100 want rose tyrien to come back. Or else I really do not know which colour to get for my next B this year. :cry:


rose tyrien is in the permanent collection now, like bleu electric, like all the other classic colors. its just the production keeps very small amount which makes it seems rare.


----------



## **Chanel**

Anyone knows if Raisin and/or Bois de Rose are available for special order and if yes, if they are available in Chevre?


----------



## Miss Al

m.hermes said:


> rose tyrien is in the permanent collection now, like bleu electric, like all the other classic colors. its just the production keeps very small amount which makes it seems rare.



Is that true? A few months ago my boutique had an RT evelyne but I'm not sure if RT is still being made for birkins. Was told that I could ask for a BE Kelly but not RT. Hmm...


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Miss Al said:


> Is that true? A few months ago my boutique had an RT evelyne but I'm not sure if RT is still being made for birkins. Was told that I could ask for a BE Kelly but not RT. Hmm...




yes&#65292;i asked our store manager last month&#65292; she told me rt is not available atm&#65292; maybe they bring it back in this podium&#65311;


----------



## Miss Al

MRS.Hermes said:


> yes&#65292;i asked our store manager last month&#65292; she told me rt is not available atm&#65292; maybe they bring it back in this podium&#65311;


 
Yes! I'm hoping that they bring RT back this podium.


----------



## varvara

No RT.... This podium. The colors are a disaster.


----------



## varvara

As i always give info on new colors here it is:

New colors this season:
Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated. 
Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
Craie

Thats it, ladies.

From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)


----------



## webaj

varvara said:


> No RT.... This podium. The colors are a disaster.



I heard the same thing at my store...they were very honest....new colors are nothing special..


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## rania1981

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)



Thanks varvara, you're sa didn't mention this new rose color my sa spoke of? He mentioned a new pink


----------



## Miss Al

varvara said:


> No RT.... This podium. The colors are a disaster.



Thanks for the info! Very very sad with the colours offered. :cry:


----------



## duna

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)



Thanks my dear! So my SM was right: no greens


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)



Thanks for the intel, *varara*! You are always so helpful and some of these colors sound divine.


----------



## purselover888

Thank you SO MUCH, Varvara!!  

Geez how many blues do we need?  I need a new grey PRONTO!!!?


----------



## varvara

rania1981 said:


> Thanks varvara, you're sa didn't mention this new rose color my sa spoke of? He mentioned a new pink




Hi Dear.... No, no pink. My SM confirmed. And i have a list of all the colors and options so I can see there is NO pink offered at this Podium.

There will be Special Orders opened in cca a month, there will be more options, but as we all know- those are very limited to VIPs so most of the clients will only be able to choose from what i have already specified xxx


----------



## thyme

purselover888 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH, Varvara!!
> 
> *Geez how many blues do we need?*  I need a new grey PRONTO!!!?



exactly!! yikes..wish H would stop churning out all these colours that are one shade lighter/darker than previous season and focus on improving their stitching and designs instead! 

and thank you *varvara* for the intel...agree all sounds very dull and boring..


----------



## purselover888

chincac said:


> exactly!! yikes..wish H would *stop churning out all these colours that are one shade lighter/darker *than previous season and focus on improving their stitching and designs instead!
> 
> and thank you *varvara* for the intel...agree all sounds very dull and boring..



Exactamundo!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)



Thank you so much for sharing, *varavara*!
I guess Raisin will be available for SO too then. I wished Bois de Rose was also available, I think it would be lovely to do a Raisin bag with Bois de Rose lining .
Or Anemone lining. Ah well, a girl can dream .


----------



## babielovah

varvara said:


> Hi Dear.... No, no pink. My SM confirmed. And i have a list of all the colors and options so I can see there is NO pink offered at this Podium.
> 
> There will be Special Orders opened in cca a month, there will be more options, but as we all know- those are very limited to VIPs so most of the clients will only be able to choose from what i have already specified xxx




Any other croc color besides the two you mentioned?


----------



## Miss Al

chincac said:


> exactly!! yikes..wish H would stop churning out all these colours that are one shade lighter/darker than previous season and focus on improving their stitching and designs instead!
> 
> and thank you *varvara* for the intel...agree all sounds very dull and boring..



Totally with you chincac. The colours are getting a little boring now. One shade lighter/ brighter... boringgg...


----------



## varvara

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, *varavara*!
> 
> I guess Raisin will be available for SO too then. I wished Bois de Rose was also available, I think it would be lovely to do a Raisin bag with Bois de Rose lining .
> 
> Or Anemone lining. Ah well, a girl can dream .




Dearest Chanel!!!! Raisin will be offered at this podium, its also on the list i provided  if you need specs on which skins and bags will it be offered in let me know i can look in my papers xxx


----------



## varvara

babielovah said:


> Any other croc color besides the two you mentioned?




Yes, also orange poppy, prunoir, blue saint and noir


----------



## babielovah

varvara said:


> Yes, also orange poppy, prunoir, blue saint and noir




Thx so much! Any older croc color will be reissued? Such as mimosa, fuschia etc etc


----------



## surfchick

No Bleu Electrique? :cry:  

Good to see rouge casaque back on the list. I heard rumors it was being rested.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> Dearest Chanel!!!! Raisin will be offered at this podium, its also on the list i provided  if you need specs on which skins and bags will it be offered in let me know i can look in my papers xxx



Thanks dear, will PM you .


----------



## carlinha

varvara said:


> No RT.... This podium. The colors are a disaster.




Lollll I love this!!  Thanks varvara and i wholeheartedly agree with you!  What a disappointment...


----------



## perfumegirl01

varvara said:


> Dearest Chanel!!!! Raisin will be offered at this podium, its also on the list i provided  if you need specs on which skins and bags will it be offered in let me know i can look in my papers xxx



Hi Varvara.  I would also love to know what leathers raisin was offered in and if box was offered at all.


----------



## varvara

Raisin is offered only in Togo in B35,30  and Kelly 35,32 and 28 hope this helps xxx


----------



## varvara

No box. Not a trace lol


----------



## Monceau

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)


Thank you so much, *Varvara*!
I see that gris T and Etoupe are returning. Do you know if they are offered in togo K32?


----------



## varvara

In 28 yes, so I assume in 32 as well... Xxx


----------



## Suncatcher

varvara said:


> In 28 yes, so I assume in 32 as well... Xxx



Hi Varvara - your intel has been super helpful to us here. Thanks!!

Any word on bleu electrique?


----------



## varvara

Bleu electrique will be offered only in Togo in b30 and k28 (maybe 35 too- not sure as i only enquire about sizes I am interested in) - its a color i forgot to mention in my original intel btw.so thank you for bringing it up! Xxx


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste...Sounds pretty.... but is it another Blue Atoll?


----------



## charmesh

chincac said:


> exactly!! Yikes..wish h would stop churning out all these colours that are one shade lighter/darker than previous season and focus on improving their stitching and designs instead!
> 
> And thank you *varvara* for the intel...agree all sounds very dull and boring..



+1&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## varvara

Israeli_Flava said:


> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste...Sounds pretty.... but is it another Blue Atoll?




Hi dear... No. Its a very dull washed out light blue- like ciel/celeste... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
will make an exception- here is the swatch.


----------



## Suncatcher

varvara said:


> Bleu electrique will be offered only in Togo in b30 and k28 (maybe 35 too- not sure as i only enquire about sizes I am interested in) - its a color i forgot to mention in my original intel btw.so thank you for bringing it up! Xxx



Thank you Varvara for confirming!! You are a sweetheart xx


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> Raisin is offered only in Togo in B35,30  and Kelly 35,32 and 28 hope this helps xxx



Too bad....I really prefer Clemence, Swift or Chevre for Raisin. 
Do you know if there are colours in Swift or Chevre (in a B or K) available for SO? XX


----------



## Prague09

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)


 
Thanks Varvara for all the useful intel.  Just have a quick check on the color Glycine, looks as if its a purple color to me ?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

varvara said:


> Hi dear... No. Its a very dull washed out light blue- like ciel/celeste...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will make an exception- here is the swatch.



Oh I see.... very flat. =(

I wish I could SO anemone.... Are the SO colors different/available???


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Varvara &#128516;


----------



## Daisu

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)




Thanks so much for the info, varvara!!


----------



## Keekeee

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)




Thank you thank you soo much varvara for the intel..


Can you please please kindly tell me in what leathers are Craie offered?
Swift and togo?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Prague09 said:


> Thanks Varvara for all the useful intel.  Just have a quick check on the color Glycine, looks as if its a purple color to me ?



It is a pale lilac-y color ("wisteria").


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> *It is a pale lilac-y color ("wisteria").*



Sounds gorgeous and might be wonderful in a K32.


----------



## varvara

**Chanel** said:


> Too bad....I really prefer Clemence, Swift or Chevre for Raisin.
> Do you know if there are colours in Swift or Chevre (in a B or K) available for SO? XX




Hi dear- chevre is my fave of all- but only offered for SOs, which are not opened yet. Will update when I see what is offered for SOs. Swift o can def find out for you xxc


----------



## varvara

Prague09 said:


> Thanks Varvara for all the useful intel.  Just have a quick check on the color Glycine, looks as if its a purple color to me ?




Hi dear... Glycine hard to describe, so one more exception here. In real life pale beige w pink undertones.Please all dear ladies, keep these infos private for now  thank you all!!!
Glycine:


----------



## varvara

Keekeee said:


> Thank you thank you soo much varvara for the intel..
> 
> 
> Can you please please kindly tell me in what leathers are Craie offered?
> Swift and togo?




Hi dear. Clemence and Swift


----------



## Monceau

varvara said:


> Hi dear... Glycine hard to describe, so one more exception here. In real life pale beige w pink undertones.Please all dear ladies, keep these infos private for now  thank you all!!!
> Glycine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896169


This looks promising, thanks for sharing.
I won't say a word, you are so thoughtful to share with us!


----------



## rania1981

varvara said:


> Hi Dear.... No, no pink. My SM confirmed. And i have a list of all the colors and options so I can see there is NO pink offered at this Podium.
> 
> There will be Special Orders opened in cca a month, there will be more options, but as we all know- those are very limited to VIPs so most of the clients will only be able to choose from what i have already specified xxx



Thata so sstrange , my SA who was at podium ordered me a cdc and lindy in the new pink, lets see if it comees through...


----------



## varvara

rania1981 said:


> Thata so sstrange , my SA who was at podium ordered me a cdc and lindy in the new pink, lets see if it comees through...




&#1057;ould be true for SLGs and other bags but not B and K- maybe you are talking about Craie? Its a pale lilac- kind of colour, but not pink...


----------



## varvara

Monceau said:


> This looks promising, thanks for sharing.
> I won't say a word, you are so thoughtful to share with us!




) always a pleasure for the TPF ladies (well- most of them anyways) xxx


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varvara said:


> ) always a pleasure for the TPF ladies (well- most of them anyways) xxx



Thanks so much and of course this information is confidential!


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> Hi dear- chevre is my fave of all- but only offered for SOs, which are not opened yet. Will update when I see what is offered for SOs. Swift o can def find out for you xxc



Thank you so much, dear . Yes please, if you find out about SO's please let me know. You can always PM me . 

Glycine looks actually quite interesting too based on the swatch you posted. Unless it's a lot lighter IRL, this color might could be interesting for me. Looks a bit like a mauve color on my screen.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## varvara

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, dear . Yes please, if you find out about SO's please let me know. You can always PM me .
> 
> Glycine looks actually quite interesting too based on the swatch you posted. Unless it's a lot lighter IRL, this color might could be interesting for me. Looks a bit like a mauve color on my screen.




Will def PM you tomorrow, my dear xxx


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> Will def PM you tomorrow, my dear xxx



Thanks dear xxx !


----------



## purselover888

Maybe they recycled an old color as per this past thread on Glycine:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/colour-glycine-275827.html


----------



## varvara

purselover888 said:


> Maybe they recycled an old color as per this past thread on Glycine:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/colour-glycine-275827.html




Well- i can see the lilac undertone, but its too pale for this... I know the plant/flower, but "Glycine" is very pale.... I could only dream it was such a saturated, rich lílac, as to me, its one of the most elegant and sophisticated ones..(mind you I love black and neutral colours)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

varvara said:


> ...



Vavara, thank u for sharing the info. Mum's the word :hnsnsn:


----------



## glamourbag

Thanks Vavara!


----------



## mp4

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, *varavara*!
> I guess Raisin will be available for SO too then. I wished Bois de Rose was also available, I think it would be lovely to do a Raisin bag with Bois de Rose lining .
> Or Anemone lining. Ah well, a girl can dream .



I wanted raisin w anemone last SO round but anemone was not available as an interior color....  I hope this pans out for you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

purselover888 said:


> Maybe they recycled an old color as per this past thread on Glycine:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/colour-glycine-275827.html


Glycine has been a colour in scarves for a while. My mom has Les Flots du Cheval in a colourway with glycine. 

It looks to me like the way flowering wisteria vines do from a distance, where the light whitens them.


----------



## Keekeee

varvara said:


> Hi dear. Clemence and Swift




You're awesome varvara!!!!
Thank you sooo much for the info &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Boogee119

varvara said:


> Hi dear... Glycine hard to describe, so one more exception here. In real life pale beige w pink undertones.Please all dear ladies, keep these infos private for now  thank you all!!!
> Glycine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896169




Dear varvara,

Thanks so much again for the information. May I please ask if Glycine will come in brikin and Kelly?  May I please also ask which leather it comes in?  TIA.


----------



## varvara

Boogee119 said:


> Dear varvara,
> 
> Thanks so much again for the information. May I please ask if Glycine will come in brikin and Kelly?  May I please also ask which leather it comes in?  TIA.




Hi dear. Comes in both k and b but only clemence (no togo and no exotics). Maybe swift but i must ask as i do not buy swift in bigger bags, hence i only have info on skins i usually buy xxx


----------



## Boogee119

varvara said:


> Hi dear. Comes in both k and b but only clemence (no togo and no exotics). Maybe swift but i must ask as i do not buy swift in bigger bags, hence i only have info on skins i usually buy xxx


 
Thanks varvara.


----------



## Suncatcher

varvara said:


> Well- i can see the lilac undertone, but its too pale for this... I know the plant/flower, but "Glycine" is very pale.... I could only dream it was such a saturated, rich lílac, as to me, its one of the most elegant and sophisticated ones..(mind you I love black and neutral colours)



My whole purse collection is all pop colours - and black - but your swatch of glycine has definitely caught my eye!  And no, I won't utter a word. Thanks again Varvara!


----------



## surfchick

varvara said:


> Bleu electrique will be offered only in Togo in b30 and k28 (maybe 35 too- not sure as i only enquire about sizes I am interested in) - its a color i forgot to mention in my original intel btw.so thank you for bringing it up! Xxx



Thank you! Now I don't have to burst into tears. I'm still waiting for my BE!


----------



## hopiko

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)



Varvara, you are so kind to share with all of us!  Each season, the excitement and anxiety are tough....then you come along and share your intel, easing all our minds!  As always, many thanks!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bagidiotic

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)



Thanks dear 
Appreciate your  time sharing with us


----------



## birkin10600

Thanks varvara for sharing the information. You are an angel from H heaven!


----------



## **Chanel**

mp4 said:


> I wanted raisin w anemone last SO round but anemone was not available as an interior color....  I hope this pans out for you!



Too bad, no? I think Raisin would look great with Anemone or Bois de Rose interior.
Did you pick something else for interior color?

And thank you, I hope Anemone or Bois de Rose will be available for interior for the upcoming SO. And that Raisin will be available in other leathers besides Togo. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Prunoir sounds interesting.


----------



## Mindi B

Prunoir sounds like what I had hoped Ultraviolet would be. . . .  Fingers crossed.


----------



## starstarz

Do hope Glycine would look like sth like Lilac! If Prunoir is similar to Ultraviolet or much darker? Anyway, thanks for all the info Varvara,


----------



## juss

varvara said:


> No RT.... This podium. The colors are a disaster.



thanks Varvara! tend to share your conclusion - nothing exciting. I am wondering what was all the rumour about rose azalea , bright blue, yellow?


----------



## varvara

Prunoir will be very dark- think the blue undertone in Bleu Indigo (which to me is black/blue in normal skins and VERY dark blue in crocs) just for purple- so a very very dark raisin... Black w strong purple undertone... I think it will be more purple and less black in crocs. 
Honestly- To me it's the best of them... Will be a real chameleon. I ordered one.
I also like Glycine- at first I was not impressed, but I grew to like it. Also ordered one. Yes, it is lilac... &#128522;


----------



## duna

varvara said:


> Prunoir will be very dark- think like blue in Bleu Indigo for purple- so a very very dark raisin... Black w strong purple undertone... To me it's the best of them... Will be a real chameleon.
> I also like Glycine- at first I was not impressed, but I grew to like it. Ordered one. Yes, it is lilac... &#128522;



Yes, Prunoir sounds lovely. I'm also curious about the Bleu Saint Cyr: my SM told me it's similar to Blue jean which is what I wanted, so he has ordered me a bag in this colour......I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## burukogepanda

I was being offered to place a SO in January and filled out the paperwork etc, my SA told me it will be submitted to the SM in Feb when the period opens... However she also told me that the SM will be in Paris for the Podium order until 2/17... I read that the store doesn't usually get the SO list until after the podium? So now I am confused as to whether the SO I filled out is actually current >.< 

Can someone help clear out my confusion please~


----------



## Lizzylove

I'd like to know which green and pink or purple which are proposed for SO ...


----------



## duna

burukogepanda said:


> I was being offered to place a SO in January and filled out the paperwork etc, my SA told me it will be submitted to the SM in Feb when the period opens... However she also told me that the SM will be in Paris for the Podium order until 2/17... I read that the store doesn't usually get the SO list until after the podium? So now I am confused as to whether the SO I filled out is actually current >.<
> 
> Can someone help clear out my confusion please~



I'm in Europe and here SOs open after Podiums: my SM came back from Podium last weekend and he told me SOs will be at the beguining of April. I have no idea if this is the same worldwide though.


----------



## varvara

Hi all- SOs have not been opened yet- here in EU anyways.... Even if you fill out a form, it is never clear if what you filled out will be ordered, as its only in the computer system where combinations of skins,hdw,colors,bag types can be entered- and only then the SM/SA sees if the combination you want can be done... Hope this helps.

One more update on Glycine- i saw it today again. I cancelled the order as irl its not very lilac, nothing like the flower... In CT (only one skin offered) it is more pink- pale pale old pink, very powdery/creamy color... Not lilac, more pink... So ladies, who like pastel powdery creamy pinks, go for it, you may be happy w it xxx


----------



## Lizzylove

varvara said:


> Hi all- SOs have not been opened yet- here in EU anyways.... Even if you fill out a form, it is never clear if what you filled out will be ordered, as its only in the computer system where combinations of skins,hdw,colors,bag types can be entered- and only then the SM/SA sees if the combination you want can be done... Hope this helps.
> 
> One more update on Glycine- i saw it today again. I cancelled the order as irl its not very lilac, nothing like the flower... In CT (only one skin offered) it is more pink- pale pale old pink, very powdery/creamy color... Not lilac, more pink... So ladies, who like pastel powdery creamy pinks, go for it, you may be happy w it xxx


usually to make the OS (I also Europe) give me a form with all the colors offered, then you have to wait for the OK from Paris ... In this period the various SM already know the colors offered, but do not tell them yet for a couple of weeks and I'm looking forward like a child


----------



## Monceau

varvara said:


> Hi all- SOs have not been opened yet- here in EU anyways.... Even if you fill out a form, it is never clear if what you filled out will be ordered, as its only in the computer system where combinations of skins,hdw,colors,bag types can be entered- and only then the SM/SA sees if the combination you want can be done... Hope this helps.
> 
> One more update on Glycine- i saw it today again. I cancelled the order as irl its not very lilac, nothing like the flower... In CT (only one skin offered) it is more pink- pale pale old pink, very powdery/creamy color... Not lilac, more pink... So ladies, who like pastel powdery creamy pinks, go for it, you may be happy w it xxx


Thank you so much for the intel, dear. I had hoped that Glycine would have more of a delicate purple undertone, as opposed to pale pink.

Prunoir sounds sophisticated and mysterious. My Imprimeur Fou Sequences GM is Naturel/prune, and the prune almost appears black with prune undertones indoors, but shows up as more prune in sunlight. If Prunoir is like that, it will be a great neutral that will work equally well with black and brown.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## burukogepanda

duna said:


> I'm in Europe and here SOs open after Podiums: my SM came back from Podium last weekend and he told me SOs will be at the beguining of April. I have no idea if this is the same worldwide though.





varvara said:


> Hi all- SOs have not been opened yet- here in EU anyways.... Even if you fill out a form, it is never clear if what you filled out will be ordered, as its only in the computer system where combinations of skins,hdw,colors,bag types can be entered- and only then the SM/SA sees if the combination you want can be done... Hope this helps.
> 
> One more update on Glycine- i saw it today again. I cancelled the order as irl its not very lilac, nothing like the flower... In CT (only one skin offered) it is more pink- pale pale old pink, very powdery/creamy color... Not lilac, more pink... So ladies, who like pastel powdery creamy pinks, go for it, you may be happy w it xxx





Lizzylove said:


> usually to make the OS (I also Europe) give me a form with all the colors offered, then you have to wait for the OK from Paris ... In this period the various SM already know the colors offered, but do not tell them yet for a couple of weeks and I'm looking forward like a child



Thanks *duna*, *varvara* and *Lizzylove *

I am in the US, and my SA gave me a form for SO Birkin which lists out all the leather/color combo available to be selected (for example some colors are only available to order in togo and not chevre), so I thought that was the official list and she even told me it is rare that the order doesn't get approved..... Also I picked anemone chevre as the interior color and I read someone saying anemone wasn't being offered at the last round so I thought what I saw was the current list, it is just that the timing is a bit off....


----------



## mp4

The list at my store doesn't usually arrive until march-ish.  Each store in the US is slightly different.


----------



## **Chanel**

Crossing my fingers that Raisin will be available for SO in other leathers besides Togo.
That's the only leather I don't really like Raisin in .
I wonder what will be available for lining. Perhaps Raisin with Glycine lining and stitching could work too, although I think I would rather pick Bois de Rose as a lining if available .
Can't wait to hear what will be available for SO, I'm looking forward to it .


----------



## gazalia

Hi ladies and gents 

Do you know if the list for special orders is already open? any news on colours offered? Especially in chevre.


----------



## varvara

Not opened yet &#128522;


----------



## gazalia

Hmmm..now  I  am  confused as  they  told  ne that  I can  do  my special  order  in  friday


----------



## ayc

was wondering... Do I need for my SO to come before I can place another SO?

Thanks!


----------



## r.b_boi

gazalia said:


> Hi ladies and gents
> 
> Do you know if the list for special orders is already open? any news on colours offered? Especially in chevre.



I was offered the opportunity to do an SO last week. Though I'm working with my SA to figure out what I want, it's possible it hasn't officially opened yet and he's going off what is most likely to be approved.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

r.b_boi said:


> I was offered the opportunity to do an SO last week. Though I'm working with my SA to figure out what I want, it's possible it hasn't officially opened yet and he's going off what is most likely to be approved.




my sa told me it maybe open in around 2 or 3 weeks&#65292;she will let me know once it open&#65292; and work out what can be made


----------



## m.hermes

i've seen some new colors samples,
as i could recall, there's dark blue called"Bleu nuit", there's dark grey,almost black called"Plomnoir", a pink called"Rose azalee"
there's a white crocodile matte color called"Neige",


----------



## m.hermes

there would be collection in kelly and birkin which is dark bleu"maybe bleu royal or the new color bleu nuit" with the stitching and lining in orange color, only in birkin and sellier kelly, quite beautiful.


----------



## m.hermes

forget  to mention, there is a orange called "orange popo"


----------



## varvara

m.hermes said:


> forget  to mention, there is a orange called "orange popo"




Orange Poppy, dear....

 these all are mentioned in detail in my post a few pages back, along w exact description of the colors... Sorry for correcting &#9996;&#65039; &#127802;&#127802;&#128522;


----------



## Maristar89

And...what about leather? every color is available in togo? So afraid for the blue jeans...i want to take my first kelly in this color...


----------



## rania1981

m.hermes said:


> i've seen some new colors samples,
> as i could recall, there's dark blue called"Bleu nuit", there's dark grey,almost black called"Plomnoir", a pink called"Rose azalee"
> there's a white crocodile matte color called"Neige",




Any description of the rose azalee? Is it a true pink?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Maristar89

varvara said:


> Not opened yet &#128522;



What about blue jeans? It's not a Classic?when it was introduced? I'm so disappointed....


----------



## varvara

There will be a color very close to blue jean.... Pls see my detailed post on new colors in previous pAges xxx


----------



## june17

m.hermes said:


> there would be collection in kelly and birkin which is dark bleu"maybe bleu royal or the new color bleu nuit" with the stitching and lining in orange color, only in birkin and sellier kelly, quite beautiful.




This sounds interesting. It's up on my wishlist.


----------



## jennyliu87

m.hermes said:


> there would be collection in kelly and birkin which is dark bleu"maybe bleu royal or the new color bleu nuit" with the stitching and lining in orange color, only in birkin and sellier kelly, quite beautiful.




I also heard that there will be a new design of bi color Lindy that comes only in blue with orange. Not sure how different it is from the existing bi color Lindys


----------



## footlocker

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)




Thanks much varvara!  I am relieved to see that bleu saphir is still available....hope it will still be offered in swift or epsom.......

By th way, no more vert anglais?


----------



## m.hermes

jennyliu87 said:


> I also heard that there will be a new design of bi color Lindy that comes only in blue with orange. Not sure how different it is from the existing bi color Lindys


I've seen it in the brochure, and quite beautiful. : ) 
And if you are interested in lindy, then i think you'd be thrilled to know that it would be a new color called "Neige"(in french means Snow) in matte crocodile and it is only existed in Lindy,


----------



## anhy22

Hi ladies. My SM is back from podium and she placed my order for me. Nothing special, just a gold B35 w/ phw. I forgot to ask her how long it would take to arrive. Can anyone please give me a rough idea? It's just a standard order, not SO or anything. Do you think I have a good chance of getting it in the 1st half of the year? TIA!


----------



## boboxu

anhy22 said:


> Hi ladies. My SM is back from podium and she placed my order for me. Nothing special, just a gold B35 w/ phw. I forgot to ask her how long it would take to arrive. Can anyone please give me a rough idea? It's just a standard order, not SO or anything. Do you think I have a good chance of getting it in the 1st half of the year? TIA!


Gold is a classic color so it wouldn't be too hard to get one, especially in 35 phw  
You should get it soon.


----------



## anhy22

boboxu said:


> Gold is a classic color so it wouldn't be too hard to get one, especially in 35 phw
> You should get it soon.



Thanks for your reply boboxu. I really do hope so!


----------



## duna

boboxu said:


> Gold is a classic color so it wouldn't be too hard to get one, especially in 35 phw
> You should get it soon.



Podium Orders placed in Febuary  usually start arriving in August, at least in my part of Europe.


----------



## duna

anhy22 said:


> Hi ladies. My SM is back from podium and she placed my order for me. Nothing special, just a gold B35 w/ phw. I forgot to ask her how long it would take to arrive. Can anyone please give me a rough idea? It's just a standard order, not SO or anything. Do you think I have a good chance of getting it in the 1st half of the year? TIA!





duna said:


> Podium Orders placed in Febuary  usually start arriving in August, at least in my part of Europe.



Oops, I quoted the wrong post, my answer is for the above post.


----------



## anhy22

duna said:


> Podium Orders placed in Febuary  usually start arriving in August, at least in my part of Europe.



Thanks for the info duna  Does anyone know if this is the case for Australia as well?


----------



## pedsdds

hi! has anyone heard what colors will be offered for SO (specifically those colors for chèvre)?


----------



## gazalia

pedsdds said:


> hi! has anyone heard what colors will be offered for SO (specifically those colors for chèvre)?



Can't remember all of them but I recall rose lipstick. Blue azteque, blue saphire, raisin, feu, etoupe, etain, rj..there were a lot! I was quite surprised 
Can anyone else chime in?


----------



## pedsdds

thanks!! if anyone else knows any other colors, I would greatly appreciate the info


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## varvara

SOs are not opened yet... Will be soon though x


----------



## Prague09

gazalia said:


> Can't remember all of them but I recall rose lipstick. Blue azteque, blue saphire, raisin, feu, etoupe, etain, rj..there were a lot! I was quite surprised
> Can anyone else chime in?


would there be any purple color too ?


----------



## varvara

I will post a full list once i have it &#128522;&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## gazalia

Prague09 said:


> would there be any purple color too ?



I remember anemone, raisin and I think a third one.... but I am confused since varvara tells it has not opened yet. 
Actually I already placed my SO. System should have opened this week  - that's what I was told but the list is already there. 

But maybe I am wrong.


----------



## varvara

Lists can be opened but PC system was not yet acc to my info.... Basically until the order is not entered in and gets an OK we do not know if its avail or not.
Could also be Europe is a bit behind- its where i am located- so we may be both right &#128522;&#127802;
I just learned lists will be available as of tomorrow here


----------



## gazalia

varvara said:


> Lists can be opened but PC system was not yet acc to my info.... Basically until the order is not entered in and gets an OK we do not know if its avail or not.
> Could also be Europe is a bit behind- its where i am located- so we may be both right &#128522;&#127802;
> I just learned lists will be available as of tomorrow here



I am located in Europe, too. I met my SM last week and we went through some kind of list where you could see which leathers are available at which sizes and which colors. I only knew that I wanted a chevre B30 and thought that there might be only few choices in color and therefore did not decide on a color beforehand to avoid being dissapointed. I love BE, but it is not available in Chevre (Togo I think). 
So I was kind of suprised and overhelmed how many choices you have for chevre. 

I had quite a hard time deciding on the color combination but finally did it. (still doubting a little bit but I think deep in my heart I had made my choice and as my SM and also my DH told me - You should not think too much cause there are a lot of beautiful colors and you can't have them all so it is not about not made the right choice but accepting that there are a lot more great choices).

Back to topic. I asked if there is any risk the order won't go through and my SM told my that he don't think so. He will put it in the system once he is back from vaction and that's it. 
I should mail him tomorrow just to check if everything went ok. 

I am afraid right now that my order would not be accepted. Will tell me this?  Will I be aible to change the order or will they just cancel it when the list is closed?:rain:


----------



## Prague09

gazalia said:


> I remember anemone, raisin and I think a third one.... but I am confused since varvara tells it has not opened yet.
> Actually I already placed my SO. System should have opened this week  - that's what I was told but the list is already there.
> 
> But maybe I am wrong.


 Thx dear


----------



## pedsdds

varvara said:


> I will post a full list once i have it [emoji4][emoji111]&#65039;







varvara said:


> Lists can be opened but PC system was not yet acc to my info.... Basically until the order is not entered in and gets an OK we do not know if its avail or not.
> Could also be Europe is a bit behind- its where i am located- so we may be both right [emoji4][emoji259]
> I just learned lists will be available as of tomorrow here




thank you so much varvara!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cr1stalangel

varvara said:


> I will post a full list once i have it &#128522;&#9996;&#65039;



Thanking you in advance for this Varvara!


----------



## varvara

gazalia said:


> I am located in Europe, too. I met my SM last week and we went through some kind of list where you could see which leathers are available at which sizes and which colors. I only knew that I wanted a chevre B30 and thought that there might be only few choices in color and therefore did not decide on a color beforehand to avoid being dissapointed. I love BE, but it is not available in Chevre (Togo I think).
> 
> So I was kind of suprised and overhelmed how many choices you have for chevre.
> 
> 
> 
> I had quite a hard time deciding on the color combination but finally did it. (still doubting a little bit but I think deep in my heart I had made my choice and as my SM and also my DH told me - You should not think too much cause there are a lot of beautiful colors and you can't have them all so it is not about not made the right choice but accepting that there are a lot more great choices).
> 
> 
> 
> Back to topic. I asked if there is any risk the order won't go through and my SM told my that he don't think so. He will put it in the system once he is back from vaction and that's it.
> 
> I should mail him tomorrow just to check if everything went ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid right now that my order would not be accepted. Will tell me this?  Will I be aible to change the order or will they just cancel it when the list is closed?:rain:




No dear, i think you will get your SO, but it aleays needs to be confirmed w paris... It happened to a few member thr SO They chose/filled out was not approved... In that case you can choose an alternative as usually HSO system is "opened" for 3 months, until June I think! &#128522;&#127802;


----------



## gazalia

varvara said:


> No dear, i think you will get your SO, but it aleays needs to be confirmed w paris... It happened to a few member thr SO They chose/filled out was not approved... In that case you can choose an alternative as usually HSO system is "opened" for 3 months, until June I think! &#128522;&#127802;



Thanks


----------



## sydgirl

Does anyone have any Intel on rose azalea???? &#128158;


----------



## varvara

Which skin?

Will have details on all this week- any day now....


----------



## jennyliu87

varvara said:


> Which skin?
> 
> Will have details on all this week- any day now....




Dear Varvara, please let us know if you have any more info on the pinks available this season, rose azalea and rose lipstick etc. There are a lot of pink lovers here lol


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> Which skin?
> 
> Will have details on all this week- any day now....



Thank you so much for this, dear...looking forward to hear your update.
My SA mentioned that SO's would open soon, but I still have no idea what will be available.
I thought I wanted Raisin, but I am not so sure anymore so can't wait to see the list to see what other interesting possibilities there are. 
I also would like to know if it's possible to SO a Ghillies, but I guess I have to discuss that with my SA since the rules are different everywhere.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## varvara

I have all info- everybody please give me a some time-- will do a proper post here in a few hours &#128522;&#128516;&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## sydgirl

varvara said:


> Which skin?
> 
> Will have details on all this week- any day now....



Thought I heard rose azalea was the new pink for the season for regular orders & not SO's...? &#128158;


----------



## varvara

OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me. 
As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore 

These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!

I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you 

And now, here we go. 


* CHÉVRE* Mysore:

*Neutrals: *

ETOUPE
CARAMEL
GRIS PERLE
GRIS TORTORELLE
BRIQUE 
ARDOISE (Grey)

*Pinks/Purples:*
ROSE THÉ
ROSE LIPSTICK
ROSE SAKURA
ROSE CONFETTI
ANEMONE
RAISIN

*Blues:*
TURQUOISE
BLEU PAON
BLEU SAPPHIRE
BLEU DE GALICE
BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )

*Yellows:*
CUMIN

*Oranges/Reds*
ORANGE POPPY
FEU
ROUGE CASAQUE

*Greens:*
MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)


*TOGO:*

*Neutrals:*
CRAIE
TAUPE
NATURAL
CARAMEL
GRIS TORTE.
GRIS PERLE
ALEZAN
ETAIN
NOIR
ETOUPE 
BRIQUE
ECORCE
HAVANE 
GOLD
PLOMB 
CACAO

*Pinks/Purples*
ROSE CANDY
ANEMONE
ROSE CONFETTI
ROSE THE
RAISIN
ROSE SAKURA
ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
ROSE CANDY

*Blues:*
BLUE JEAN
BLUE INDIGO
BLEU DE PRUSSE
BLEU INDIGO
BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
TURQUOISE
BLUE GLACIER
BLEU DE GALICE
BLEU LIN
BLEU OCEAN
BLEU BALTIQUE
BLEU NUIT
COLVERT
BLEU ATOLL

*Greens*
VERT FONCE
VERT OLIVE
BAMBOU

*Reds/Oranges*
CAPUCINE
ORANGE
FEU
ROUGE PIVOINE
VERMILLION
RUBIS

*Yellows*
JAUNE POUSSAIN

Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!


----------



## luckylove

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please excuse me. To my knowledge, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and bright). Swift will have less options- but could be more colors NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here as I already did my order for those hence simply put- I-did-not-care-bout-it-anymore
> 
> Here is the color list for SOs ( I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a Horseshoe next to the Gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



THANK YOU!!!! So happy to see the return of a few colors!!


----------



## gazalia

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



Thank you. 


what's about the lining? I was told Rose Jaipur is available for the lining but I can't find it on the list. Does this mean that it is not available?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ *varvara*, thanks so much for the SO intel, you are the best and definitely deserve a glass of champagne!


----------



## rania1981

Thank you so much for the long and detailed post varvara!!! So sweet and helpful of you  Rose Candy??? I'll take that with my champagne!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Varvara - I'm buying you a drink.  Thanks very much for the info.  Looks like a good list of colors available for SOs.


----------



## sydgirl

Thank you varvara &#128150; is rose candy a new pink?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thanks Varvara!!! YOU are an H Angel!!!! I'm so happy to see anemone still available... this is my chance!

I'm also dying to hear more about Rose Candy.... sounds divine!


----------



## carlinha

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



you are amazing, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



You're  awesome 
Toast to you 
Thanks


----------



## MsHermesAU

varvara said:


> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



Thank you varvara! Do you know the biggest size chevre will be available in? I'm guessing it's 30?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!


Thank you! Very informative. I'm so curios to see this new candy pink!


----------



## Chloesam

Thank you Thank you Varvara!  I will sleep well tonight dreaming of all the lovely colors!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Varvara, most grateful for the intel [emoji1]


----------



## cr1stalangel

Thank you Varvara!!


----------



## pedsdds

thank you so much varvara!!! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## **Chanel**

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore.
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you.
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



Thank you so much for this, dear ! I haven't heard from my SA yet, but it's good to see the list so that I can think about the options. I thought I wanted Raisin in Chevre, but since I have a few dark bags already, I think I will go for Anemone Chevre instead. Now to think about a lining...
Are the colours in your list also available for lining? 

Rouge H. is not available as an exterior color, right?

Again, thank you so much for sharing and I hope you enjoyed your well deserved champagne .


----------



## duna

varvara said:


> I have all info- everybody please give me a some time-- will do a proper post here in a few hours &#128522;&#128516;&#9996;&#65039;



Thanks sweetie you never let us down


----------



## footlocker

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> 
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> 
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> 
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> 
> 
> ETOUPE
> 
> CARAMEL
> 
> GRIS PERLE
> 
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> 
> BRIQUE
> 
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> 
> ROSE THÉ
> 
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> 
> ROSE SAKURA
> 
> ROSE CONFETTI
> 
> ANEMONE
> 
> RAISIN
> 
> 
> 
> *Blues:*
> 
> TURQUOISE
> 
> BLEU PAON
> 
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> 
> BLEU DE GALICE
> 
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> 
> 
> *Yellows:*
> 
> CUMIN
> 
> 
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> 
> ORANGE POPPY
> 
> FEU
> 
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> 
> 
> *Greens:*
> 
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> 
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> 
> CRAIE
> 
> TAUPE
> 
> NATURAL
> 
> CARAMEL
> 
> GRIS TORTE.
> 
> GRIS PERLE
> 
> ALEZAN
> 
> ETAIN
> 
> NOIR
> 
> ETOUPE
> 
> BRIQUE
> 
> ECORCE
> 
> HAVANE
> 
> GOLD
> 
> PLOMB
> 
> CACAO
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> 
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> ANEMONE
> 
> ROSE CONFETTI
> 
> ROSE THE
> 
> RAISIN
> 
> ROSE SAKURA
> 
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> 
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> 
> 
> *Blues:*
> 
> BLUE JEAN
> 
> BLUE INDIGO
> 
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> 
> BLEU INDIGO
> 
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> 
> TURQUOISE
> 
> BLUE GLACIER
> 
> BLEU DE GALICE
> 
> BLEU LIN
> 
> BLEU OCEAN
> 
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> 
> BLEU NUIT
> 
> COLVERT
> 
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> 
> 
> *Greens*
> 
> VERT FONCE
> 
> VERT OLIVE
> 
> BAMBOU
> 
> 
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> 
> CAPUCINE
> 
> ORANGE
> 
> FEU
> 
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> 
> VERMILLION
> 
> RUBIS
> 
> 
> 
> *Yellows*
> 
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!




Thanks much varvara!  You are our star!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much for this, dear ! I haven't heard from my SA yet, but it's good to see the list so that I can think about the options. I thought I wanted Raisin in Chevre, but since I have a few dark bags already, *I think I will go for Anemone Chevre instead.* Now to think about a lining...
> Are the colours in your list also available for lining?
> 
> Rouge H. is not available as an exterior color, right?
> 
> Again, thank you so much for sharing and I hope you enjoyed your well deserved champagne .



Love anemone and in chevrè, it will be TDF, *chanel*. My anemone B is my go-to bag, it is such a great color.


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love anemone and in chevrè, it will be TDF, *chanel*. My anemone B is my go-to bag, it is such a great color.



I love yours *Vigee*, and it suits you to a T. 
Buttt...I love Rubis and Blue Jean as well....I would like a color that suits me, not too bright but still with a splash of color . It's so much fun to think about the possibilities for a SO, except that I am a disaster when it comes to H. bag decisions .


----------



## Daisu

rania1981 said:


> Any description of the rose azalee? Is it a true pink?




Just saw the color swatches. I only saw rose azalee in Epsom but it was a very bright pink color (not light pink like rose Sakura or confetti). A lovely color


----------



## Keekeee

I saw this on instagram.
Pic credit to naznazif.


----------



## Miss Al

Keekeee said:


> I saw this on instagram.
> Pic credit to naznazif.
> View attachment 2934246


 
*Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! *

:rockettes:


----------



## palmbeachpink

Keekeee said:


> I saw this on instagram.
> Pic credit to naznazif.
> View attachment 2934246



looks like rose lipstick with more pink tones less coral 

it's pretty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

palmbeachpink said:


> *looks like rose lipstick with more pink tones less coral
> 
> it's pretty*!




+1, Agree, *palmbeachpink*, it is very pretty ~ I like it!


----------



## crazyforbag

Hi Ladies
When does SO order open? Does it happens only once a year?
TIA


----------



## gazalia

crazyforbag said:


> Hi Ladies
> When does SO order open? Does it happens only once a year?
> TIA



As far as I know twice a year. Spring and fall... should be open now.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## crazyforbag

gazalia said:


> As far as I know twice a year. Spring and fall... should be open now.




thanks Dear!


----------



## arlv8500

Keekeee said:


> I saw this on instagram.
> Pic credit to naznazif.
> View attachment 2934246



Hi Keekeee, do you happen to know whether the leather shown here is Togo? Or Epsom? It looks like Togo to me.


----------



## Prague09

gazalia said:


> As far as I know twice a year. Spring and fall... should be open now.



Thx dear. time table apply globally or varies according to countries ?


----------



## gazalia

Prague09 said:


> Thx dear. time table apply globally or varies according to countries ?



I think it varies slightly depending which region you live in (Europe, US, Asia Pacific)


----------



## Prague09

gazalia said:


> I think it varies slightly depending which region you live in (Europe, US, Asia Pacific)


:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Daisu

I'm always super excited to see the new season's colors, so I'd like to share this pic from today with others who share my excitement


----------



## arlv8500

Daisu said:


> I'm always super excited to see the new season's colors, so I'd like to share this pic from today with others who share my excitement
> 
> View attachment 2937743



Daisu, do you know if rose azale comes in the Togo leather, or is it only available in Epsom?


----------



## Daisu

arlv8500 said:


> Daisu, do you know if rose azale comes in the Togo leather, or is it only available in Epsom?




It was only in Epsom in my store


----------



## arlv8500

Daisu said:


> It was only in Epsom in my store



Yah... When I compared this to the Togo in RL, they were exactly the same.


----------



## starstarz

Daisu said:


> I'm always super excited to see the new season's colors, so I'd like to share this pic from today with others who share my excitement
> 
> View attachment 2937743



Thanks Daisu for sharing the pic. If you have seen Glycine in person?


----------



## duna

Has anyone seen Prunoir IRL? Could you describe it please? TIA


----------



## Daisu

starstarz said:


> Thanks Daisu for sharing the pic. If you have seen Glycine in person?




You're welcome 

Glycine is the light color fourth from left.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Daisu said:


> I'm always super excited to see the new season's colors, so I'd like to share this pic from today with others who share my excitement
> 
> View attachment 2937743



Thanks so much for the color swatch pic, it's perfect!,* Daisu*!


----------



## Daisu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks so much for the color swatch pic, it's perfect!,* Daisu*!




You're welcome, Vigee!


----------



## Chloesam

duna said:


> Has anyone seen Prunoir IRL? Could you describe it please? TIA



+1!!!! I want to see too!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starstarz

Daisu said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Glycine is the light color fourth from left.



Thx honey! If it is more grey or purple in real?


----------



## Daisu

starstarz said:


> Thx honey! If it is more grey or purple in real?




Hmm I feel like it's more like pinky/beige with a touch of lilac? Kind of like in the picture. Honestly I was kind of disappointed since I had hoped it'd be a purple/grey color....


----------



## Daisu

duna said:


> Has anyone seen Prunoir IRL? Could you describe it please? TIA







Chloesam said:


> +1!!!! I want to see too!




Prunoir is second from the left in my picture. It looked almost black to me... just a little hint of purple.


----------



## Chloesam

Daisu said:


> Prunoir is second from the left in my picture. It looked almost black to me... just a little hint of purple.



Thank you Daisu! Do you know the color 5th from the left?
Also the dark blue towards the right of your picture?


----------



## Daisu

Chloesam said:


> Thank you Daisu! Do you know the color 5th from the left?
> 
> Also the dark blue towards the right of your picture?




The very light blue is blue glacier. Honestly I forgot the name of the dark blue on the other side, sorry!! I really liked that color too and keep kicking myself for forgetting the name. If I get a chance to see it again I'll let you know!


----------



## duna

Daisu said:


> Prunoir is second from the left in my picture. It looked almost black to me... just a little hint of purple.



Ah, thanks a lot, this could work for me, since I can't do black......


----------



## duna

Daisu said:


> The very light blue is blue glacier. Honestly I forgot the name of the dark blue on the other side, sorry!! I really liked that color too and keep kicking myself for forgetting the name. If I get a chance to see it again I'll let you know!



My SM told me there's a blue similar to BJ called, if I remember correctly, Bleu Saint Cyr, which is a seaside resort in the south of France.


----------



## mlemee

Daisu said:


> I'm always super excited to see the new season's colors, so I'd like to share this pic from today with others who share my excitement
> 
> View attachment 2937743



Oooh, love those brights! They make me happy


----------



## Chloesam

Daisu said:


> The very light blue is blue glacier. Honestly I forgot the name of the dark blue on the other side, sorry!! I really liked that color too and keep kicking myself for forgetting the name. If I get a chance to see it again I'll let you know!



Thank you so much Daisu! On my computer screen the swatch 5 th from the left looks like a light greenish/grey color is that the blue glacier?  Thank you so much for posting these. My SA said she didn't have the new color swatches yet. Do some countries get them before others?


----------



## Daisu

duna said:


> My SM told me there's a blue similar to BJ called, if I remember correctly, Bleu Saint Cyr, which is a seaside resort in the south of France.




Blue saint is the lighter blue color on the left and there's another swatch of it on the right side too. It's nice to know background for the color... Your explanation makes me like the color more 




Chloesam said:


> Thank you so much Daisu! On my computer screen the swatch 5 th from the left looks like a light greenish/grey color is that the blue glacier?  Thank you so much for posting these. My SA said she didn't have the new color swatches yet. Do some countries get them before others?




Yes, blue glacier is next to glycine in the picture  it's strange because I visited another store recently and they hadn't gotten the swatches in yet too! I guess it just varies from store to store?


----------



## mygoodies

varvara said:


> As i always give info on new colors here it is:
> 
> New colors this season:
> Orange poppy- very close to Capucine, but less bright/saturated.
> Glycine- beige/cream close to Parchement but more pink undertones
> Bleu Nuit- black/blue, like Indigo just more cold
> Prunoir- eggplant. True one. Black w purple undertones
> Blue glacier- pale blue, close to Celeste
> Bleu Saint- to me a washed out version of blue jean
> Craie
> 
> Thats it, ladies.
> 
> From old colors offered: blue sapphire, blue paradis, feu, rouge cassaque, black, plomb, gris T, rubis, gold, raisin, etain, etoupe, blue indigo, havane, plus burgogne and colvert (crocs)




OMG they bring back Blue Sapphire!!!! I'm definitely going to wait for this baby to come out. THANK YOU for sharing!!!!! Now I have my hopes up again


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> My SM told me there's a blue similar to BJ called, if I remember correctly, Bleu Saint Cyr, which is a seaside resort in the south of France.



I saw the leather sample and it didn't look like BJ at all (I loved it actually!)


----------



## Mycc

Does anyone know if Bleu Orage is a discontinued colour?


----------



## duna

Elina0408 said:


> I saw the leather sample and it didn't look like BJ at all (I loved it actually!)



I hope I like it too since my SM ordered one for me!


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> I hope I like it too since my SM ordered one for me!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I hope I like it too since my SM ordered one for me!



*duna*, that blue sounds beautiful and my bet is that you will love it! Which size did you order?


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, that blue sounds beautiful and my bet is that you will love it! Which size did you order?



Thanks dear, I hope so! I ordered a 30 Birkin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Thanks dear, I hope so! I ordered a 30 Birkin.



Perfection, *duna*! Have been favoring the B30 size as compared to the B35.


----------



## arlv8500

arlv8500 said:


> Yah... When I compared this to the Togo in RL, they were exactly the same.



This is a comparison of Epsom Rose azalee against RL chèvre.


----------



## arlv8500

arlv8500 said:


> This is a comparison of Epsom Rose azalee against RL chèvre.



And a comparison of Epsom Orange poppy vs. capucine chèvre. 

Hope this helps!

Hmm... Having trouble uploading the pic through my iPhone...


----------



## rania1981

arlv8500 said:


> And a comparison of Epsom Orange poppy vs. capucine chèvre.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Hmm... Having trouble uploading the pic through my iPhone...



How lovely, I am loving orange poppy. Thanks for all the swatches!!


----------



## arlv8500

rania1981 said:


> How lovely, I am loving orange poppy. Thanks for all the swatches!!



 glad I can help.


----------



## Chloesam

arlv8500 said:


> And a comparison of Epsom Orange poppy vs. capucine chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Having trouble uploading the pic through my iPhone...




Arlv8500 thank you for the comparison shots.


----------



## juss

Elina0408 said:


> I saw the leather sample and it didn't look like BJ at all (I loved it actually!)



Eline, if I may ask - if you know bleu atoll, how does it compare to Bleu Saint?
thanks


----------



## Elina0408

juss said:


> Eline, if I may ask - if you know bleu atoll, how does it compare to Bleu Saint?
> thanks



Frankly it looked more vibrant than Blue Atoll (mind you I like  Blue  Atoll so very much!) , of course you have to see it in reality though! I hope it turns out good! &#128521;


----------



## Elina0408

juss said:


> Eline, if I may ask - if you know bleu atoll, how does it compare to Bleu Saint?
> thanks



And not dull like BY,  I find BJ kind do dull, have tried 3-4 times BJ in the boutique...


----------



## Elina0408

Elina0408 said:


> And not dull like BY,  I find BJ kind do dull, have tried 3-4 times BJ in the boutique...



Kind of, sorry for the typo (I am in a birthday dinner...)&#9786;


----------



## juss

Elina0408 said:


> Kind of, sorry for the typo (I am in a birthday dinner...)&#9786;




Thank you so much Elina! This certainly makes things difficult for me 
Since I started working on bleu atoll 
Vibrant meaning more bright and a darker shade? But I suppose it is not with a hint of green in it or? And If we compare with other blues like bleu paradise or bleu izmir (my SA mentioned it was towards BI)

thanks a million & please enjoy the dinner - i do not need an instant answer of course !!!


----------



## Elina0408

juss said:


> Thank you so much Elina! This certainly makes things difficult for me
> Since I started working on bleu atoll
> Vibrant meaning more bright and a darker shade? But I suppose it is not with a hint of green in it or? And If we compare with other blues like bleu paradise or bleu izmir (my SA mentioned it was towards BI)
> 
> thanks a million & please enjoy the dinner - i do not need an instant answer of course !!!



Your SA I think is right: is more towards BI!!!


----------



## juss

Elina0408 said:


> Your SA I think is right: is more towards BI!!!



Thank you again! I am relieved then since BI did not speak to me


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## **Chanel**

arlv8500 said:


> And a comparison of Epsom Orange poppy vs. capucine chèvre.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Hmm... Having trouble uploading the pic through my iPhone...



Do you know the name of the reddish brown color on the left?


----------



## jean22

Blue atoll


----------



## gazalia

jean22 said:


> Blue atoll





Wow..that seems to be very much like lagoon!


----------



## juss

gazalia said:


> Wow..that seems to be very much like lagoon!



but much lighter! am i the only one to say that lately H produces lots of cameleon colors, like rouge pivoine. bleu atoll seems to appear very different depending on loghting


----------



## carlinha

jean22 said:


> Blue atoll



beautiful congrats!!!



gazalia said:


> Wow..that seems to be very much like lagoon!



it's actually very different, lagon is much more green than atoll and also more saturated/deeper in color...


----------



## carlinha

juss said:


> but much lighter! am i the only one to say that lately H produces lots of cameleon colors, like rouge pivoine. bleu atoll seems to appear very different depending on loghting



yes totally chameleon, that's one of the things i LOVE about H   the colors are AMAZING! (also some colors no matter how hard you try, just do not come out accurate in pics!  i find a lot of the blues with green tones are difficult to photograph, the green tone does not come through in the pics - like my turquoise, bleu izmir, atoll, etc... can be frustrating!! ullhair


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jean22 said:


> *Blue atoll*



THIS. IS. SIMPLY. GORGEOUS.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jean22 said:


> Blue atoll



*CONGRATS!! Saw blue atoll IRL few days ago and am a big fan... So hard to photograph... Waiting for mine... Enjoy jean22!!!!*


----------



## arlv8500

**Chanel** said:


> Do you know the name of the reddish brown color on the left?



Ah! Sorry darling, I forgot to check it when I was at the store today, but I believe that was the back of one of the swatches. I can take a look when I go to the store again?


----------



## arlv8500

Chloesam said:


> Arlv8500 thank you for the comparison shots.



You are very welcome! Hope this helped a little?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I just bought a Blue atoll calvi and can't imagine how pretty it would be on a B or K.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jean22 said:


> Blue atoll


Such a stunning color love it


----------



## designerdiva40

anhy22 said:


> Hi ladies. My SM is back from podium and she placed my order for me. Nothing special, just a gold B35 w/ phw. I forgot to ask her how long it would take to arrive. Can anyone please give me a rough idea? It's just a standard order, not SO or anything. Do you think I have a good chance of getting it in the 1st half of the year? TIA!



My SM podium ordered my Feu B & it took 9 months but gold should come through much quicker, my Anemone B took 9 months too......its like waiting for a baby to arrive  just as painful when you have to pay for the bag too


----------



## carlinha

designerdiva40 said:


> My SM podium ordered my Feu B & it took 9 months but gold should come through much quicker, my Anemone B took 9 months too......its like waiting for a baby to arrive  *just as painful when you have to pay for the bag too *



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## **Chanel**

arlv8500 said:


> Ah! Sorry darling, I forgot to check it when I was at the store today, but I believe that was the back of one of the swatches. I can take a look when I go to the store again?



Lol, no worries, dear ! I go to the boutique within a few weeks, hopefully they will have the new leather swatches so that I can check the front and back to identify this mysterious color .


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## anhy22

designerdiva40 said:


> My SM podium ordered my Feu B & it took 9 months but gold should come through much quicker, my Anemone B took 9 months too......its like waiting for a baby to arrive  just as painful when you have to pay for the bag too



Thank you for sharing your experience designerdiva! You've given me hope  I hope it comes before Xmas. It will be a nice early Xmas present from DH  (jk he knows there's a baby, i mean birkin on the way)


----------



## starstarz

Saw Rose Azalee today, it looks 90% alike with Rose Lipstick, super cute shocking pink in real!


----------



## pretty99

just add a couple of intel:
- I heard Rose Azalea only comes in Epsom leather and will be only in garden party, so it's a new epsom all leather GP
- contour series also with be in epsom
- there's a series call flash d'orange poppy, it's black swift with orange poppy lining contrast, i called it the halloween combo, comes in maxibox, lindy 26/30, plume and picotin 18, all in permabrass HW
- series of constance pop, croc constance in pop enamel hardware (blue atoll, orange, rouge casque)
- my favorite is Vivrevolte clutch, size 35 (grizzly/barenia, all black, vache natural/orange poppy; size 27 exotics! Matte croc with lizard 
- and of course the return of SO-Black hardware on clutches, sorry no B or K for this but all in clutches.............lots of them and it's the MUST HAVE


----------



## doves75

pretty99 said:


> just add a couple of intel:
> - I heard Rose Azalea only comes in Epsom leather and will be only in garden party, so it's a new epsom all leather GP
> - contour series also with be in epsom
> - there's a series call flash d'orange poppy, it's black swift with orange poppy lining contrast, i called it the halloween combo, comes in maxibox, lindy 26/30, plume and picotin 18, all in permabrass HW
> - series of constance pop, croc constance in pop enamel hardware (blue atoll, orange, rouge casque)
> - my favorite is Vivrevolte clutch, size 35 (grizzly/barenia, all black, vache natural/orange poppy; size 27 exotics! Matte croc with lizard
> - and of course the return of SO-Black hardware on clutches, sorry no B or K for this but all in clutches.............lots of them and it's the MUST HAVE




Omg!!! Sound so interesting and beautiful. I can't wait for your next "always amazing" reveal [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pretty99

doves75 said:


> Omg!!! Sound so interesting and beautiful. I can't wait for your next "always amazing" reveal [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


oh dear...........that's a dangerous reveal..........very damaging to my piggy bank!!
hahahahahaha......but u can definitely smells something is cooking...........hehehe..........stay tune, should have something fabulous to reveal soon


----------



## Daisu

pretty99 said:


> just add a couple of intel:
> - I heard Rose Azalea only comes in Epsom leather and will be only in garden party, so it's a new epsom all leather GP
> - contour series also with be in epsom
> - there's a series call flash d'orange poppy, it's black swift with orange poppy lining contrast, i called it the halloween combo, comes in maxibox, lindy 26/30, plume and picotin 18, all in permabrass HW
> - series of constance pop, croc constance in pop enamel hardware (blue atoll, orange, rouge casque)
> - my favorite is Vivrevolte clutch, size 35 (grizzly/barenia, all black, vache natural/orange poppy; size 27 exotics! Matte croc with lizard
> - and of course the return of SO-Black hardware on clutches, sorry no B or K for this but all in clutches.............lots of them and it's the MUST HAVE




Thanks so much for the info!! Can't wait to see these! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> just add a couple of intel:
> - I heard Rose Azalea only comes in Epsom leather and will be only in garden party, so it's a new epsom all leather GP
> - contour series also with be in epsom
> - there's a series call flash d'orange poppy, it's black swift with orange poppy lining contrast, i called it the halloween combo, comes in maxibox, lindy 26/30, plume and picotin 18, all in permabrass HW
> - series of constance pop, croc constance in pop enamel hardware (blue atoll, orange, rouge casque)
> - my favorite is Vivrevolte clutch, size 35 (grizzly/barenia, all black, vache natural/orange poppy; size 27 exotics! Matte croc with lizard
> - and of course the return of SO-Black hardware on clutches, sorry no B or K for this but all in clutches.............lots of them and it's the MUST HAVE



Honey
You making  us so  bagcited
Fantasising


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Very helpful comparison of lagoon and blue atoll from IG for the ladies considering ....


----------



## Gotthebug

pretty99 said:


> just add a couple of intel:
> - I heard Rose Azalea only comes in Epsom leather and will be only in garden party, so it's a new epsom all leather GP
> - contour series also with be in epsom
> - there's a series call flash d'orange poppy, it's black swift with orange poppy lining contrast, i called it the halloween combo, comes in maxibox, lindy 26/30, plume and picotin 18, all in permabrass HW
> - series of constance pop, croc constance in pop enamel hardware (blue atoll, orange, rouge casque)
> - my favorite is Vivrevolte clutch, size 35 (grizzly/barenia, all black, vache natural/orange poppy; size 27 exotics! Matte croc with lizard
> - and of course the return of SO-Black hardware on clutches, sorry no B or K for this but all in clutches.............lots of them and it's the MUST HAVE


Thx you for the Intel! I'm looking for just the right Lindy; and now can't stop thinking about the idea of the black swift with poppy.... SA has been contacted! Fingers crossed!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very helpful comparison of lagoon and blue atoll from IG for the ladies considering ....



Thank you *IF *

There is more green in BA togo IRL than this pic at least to my eyes... V hard to photograph.. Picking up mine tmr will piost a pic.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

pretty99 said:


> just add a couple of intel:
> - I heard Rose Azalea only comes in Epsom leather and will be only in garden party, so it's a new epsom all leather GP
> - contour series also with be in epsom
> - there's a series call flash d'orange poppy, it's black swift with orange poppy lining contrast, i called it the halloween combo, comes in maxibox, lindy 26/30, plume and picotin 18, all in permabrass HW
> - series of constance pop, croc constance in pop enamel hardware (blue atoll, orange, rouge casque)
> - my favorite is Vivrevolte clutch, size 35 (grizzly/barenia, all black, vache natural/orange poppy; size 27 exotics! Matte croc with lizard
> - and of course the return of SO-Black hardware on clutches, sorry no B or K for this but all in clutches.............lots of them and it's the MUST HAVE



HOw fascinating thank you *pretty99!!!!* the croc constance pop sounds TDF!!!


----------



## Kkho

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very helpful comparison of lagoon and blue atoll from IG for the ladies considering ....




Thank you for the lovely comparison! I need to get my hands on blue atoll since I missed lagoon!


----------



## m.hermes

2015 a&#65295;w colors


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very helpful comparison of lagoon and blue atoll from IG for the ladies considering ....


Atoll is a real cute color


----------



## hopiko

m.hermes said:


> 2015 a&#65295;w colors


Thank you, this is great!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Kkho

m.hermes said:


> 2015 a&#65295;w colors




Thank you! Love the blue saint!


----------



## bluenavy

Can someone let me know if you can place a podium order with SA even if you are not a VIP.


----------



## WilliamLion

Is that bleu baltique new color?? Really love those three shades of dark blue!!


----------



## Daisu

WilliamLion said:


> Is that bleu baltique new color?? Really love those three shades of dark blue!!




Yes I believe it's new. I really liked it in person too!


----------



## Suncatcher

Daisu said:


> Yes I believe it's new. I really liked it in person too!



That is the one colour I am thinking I might pick up in a bag!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juss

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *IF *
> 
> There is more green in BA togo IRL than this pic at least to my eyes... V hard to photograph.. Picking up mine tmr will piost a pic.




it is true! BA has more green in it!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

juss said:


> it is true! BA has more green in it!



Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL... 

Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...  

Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!


----------



## juss

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



very beautiful, congrats! I was told my boutique will be getting them only in June  so looking forward to seeing it url


----------



## bagidiotic

bluenavy said:


> Can someone let me know if you can place a podium order with SA even if you are not a VIP.



Very rarely you will be offer
Unless you've very strong bonding with sm thou not big spender and vip
There are  reason  behind it

Anyway  no harm asking
Luck may shine upon you


----------



## TankerToad

Apparently a lot of boutiques are getting the Atoll late- not sure why ? Maybe some internal issue but still-- a color worth the wait IMO


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!




Gorgeous BA B, *GNIPPOHS*! Thanks for the mouth-watering pic. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## jyyanks

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> 
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!




GASP!!!!!  This is stunning. I didn't know it had green in it at all. Congrats!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Congrats  to your new b


----------



## juss

TankerToad said:


> Apparently a lot of boutiques are getting the Atoll late- not sure why ? Maybe some internal issue but still-- a color worth the wait IMO



 well actually only birkins, Kellys have gone through here as early as February! !
Nada in terms of Kellys in BA for the rest of the year.


----------



## Katel

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Just gorgeous, many congratulations!

I played with a Maxibox in blue atoll (swift I believe) about a month ago at the store and the color is very similar to your picture IRL -  it reminded me of the Tiffany blue somewhat...very very pretty.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mygoodies

m.hermes said:


> 2015 a&#65295;w colors




Ooooh I looove the Bleu Baltique. Close enough to my dream color Bleu Sapphire!!

Does it come in Togo dear? Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## WilliamLion

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Such a beautiful and gentle color!!!Really addicted to it!!!


----------



## SugarMama

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Woweeeeee!  She's beautiful!


----------



## doves75

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> 
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!




Congrats .... The color is so lovely in here. Enjoy )


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



congrats *GNIPPOHS*!! your atoll B is soo pretty..agree these blue greens are very difficult to capture..i always struggle to take true to life pics of blue paon..they never look the same in pics.


----------



## Les Tambours

The new blues are really stand out. I love the Rose Azalea too but I could never wear it myself.
I'm not a fan of neutrals but is that a colour called 'basalt' after the volcanic rock? Cool!


----------



## Elina0408

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Congratulations! BA is such a wonderful colour!


----------



## juss

chincac said:


> congrats *GNIPPOHS*!! your atoll B is soo pretty..agree these blue greens are very difficult to capture..i always struggle to take true to life pics of blue paon..they never look the same in pics.



Pictures aside, don't they even look differently in reality - depending on the lighting?


----------



## birkin10600

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Omg! She is so pretty,  love her color! Congrats.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thank you *juss, Vigee, jyyanks, bagidiotic, Katel, WilliamLion, SugarMama, doves75, chincac, Elina0408, birkin10600!!!*  

Glad the photo helped, it is really a chameleon color and is the perfect happy bright "green" for me... come be my twin!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



*OH MY GOODNESS that is one stunning B!!! Wow... she looks fabulous with PHW too!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw your avatar in another thread and had to come hunting for the pic!!!! Congrats dear!!! I wish I could be your twin with the bag and not just the CSGM !!!*


----------



## carlinha

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



woohooooo absolutely gorgeous darling, congrats on your new B!!!!   such a pretty, refreshing color!  and i know just what you mean, all of these Hermes blue-green colors are IMPOSSIBLE to capture in pics!  the green tones do not come out well at all!  (Izmir, Atoll, Lagon, Turquoise, etc etc!!)  so frustrating!  

enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## Katel

Katel said:


> Just gorgeous, many congratulations!
> 
> I played with a Maxibox in blue atoll (swift I believe) about a month ago at the store and the color is very similar to your picture IRL -  it reminded me of the Tiffany blue somewhat...very very pretty.



For anyone interested in the Maxibox in blue atoll, a correction - the leather was not swift, it was ever-something (color? grain?). It was altogether gorgeous.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Ooooh I looove the Bleu Baltique. Close enough to my dream color Bleu Sapphire!!
> 
> Does it come in Togo dear? Thank you so much for sharing!!


It does come in Togo, may only be Togo AFAIK.


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> It does come in Togo, may only be Togo AFAIK.




Woooohooooo THANK YOU for the GREAT NEWS dear[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] crossing fingers really hard!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Woooohooooo THANK YOU for the GREAT NEWS dear[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] crossing fingers really hard!!


You are welcome! The list changes pretty fast, last time I looked it was only marked for Togo and as an interior in chevre (of course).


----------



## atomic110

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!


Learning a lot from your list, big thanks! Cheers for champagne ~


----------



## Darma

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> 
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!


Thank you so much, varvara!  Really appreciate you spending time to share with us the info.  It's a great help!


----------



## Darma

Can anyone confirm if the SO book has opened in US?  

My home store is Chicago.  I was lucky to order a SO this time last year, although my SO has not arrived yet.  I mentioned to my SA the other day that I'd like to get in for another SO this year.  She's checking for me, and I am crossing fingers.


----------



## arisoup

Is Evercolor offered in the list of leathers for SOs? Thanks!


----------



## glamourbag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



What a gem! Congratulations on your newest stunning bag! Carry it in happiness and healthy


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OH MY GOODNESS that is one stunning B!!! Wow... she looks fabulous with PHW too!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw your avatar in another thread and had to come hunting for the pic!!!! Congrats dear!!! I wish I could be your twin with the bag and not just the CSGM !!!*





carlinha said:


> woohooooo absolutely gorgeous darling, congrats on your new B!!!!   such a pretty, refreshing color!  and i know just what you mean, all of these Hermes blue-green colors are IMPOSSIBLE to capture in pics!  the green tones do not come out well at all!  (Izmir, Atoll, Lagon, Turquoise, etc etc!!)  so frustrating!
> 
> enjoy your new baby!!





glamourbag said:


> What a gem! Congratulations on your newest stunning bag! Carry it in happiness and healthy



Thank you *Israeli Flava, carlinha, glamourbag!  *


----------



## Weenie

Darma said:


> Can anyone confirm if the SO book has opened in US?
> 
> My home store is Chicago.  I was lucky to order a SO this time last year, although my SO has not arrived yet.  I mentioned to my SA the other day that I'd like to get in for another SO this year.  She's checking for me, and I am crossing fingers.



Yes, it's open already! I have placed my SO three weeks ago in CA


----------



## baileylab

GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Its imposs to capture... Anyone who is keen on the color really shd check it IRL...
> 
> Here is my new BA - *SO in love!*...
> 
> Tried many many many times :weird: and this is the best representation of color. Taken in sunlight and no enhancements made...  The green just didnt show up at all in the indoor pics... Hth!



Gorgeous, Gnippohs!  Major congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

arisoup said:


> Is Evercolor offered in the list of leathers for SOs? Thanks!


No. Chevre, Clemence, Togo, Epsom, Swift in the non exotics. You can ask for box and Barenia and if they can find the skin you may get it.


----------



## arisoup

QuelleFromage said:


> No. Chevre, Clemence, Togo, Epsom, Swift in the non exotics. You can ask for box and Barenia and if they can find the skin you may get it.


Thank you QuelleFromage!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Has anyone received anything in Bleu Nuit yet? I really love it from the swatches, and there are no dark blues available in chevre at all, so thinking about a different leather. Bleu Saphir is very bright in chevre if I recall correctly.....sigh.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone received anything in Bleu Nuit yet? I really love it from the swatches, and there are no dark blues available in chevre at all, so thinking about a different leather. Bleu Saphir is very bright in chevre if I recall correctly.....sigh.




You want a very dark blue like Indigo? Yes Saphir is brighter in Chevre, kinda like a Ceylon sapphire. I like it in Epsom too, that's darker.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> You want a very dark blue like Indigo? Yes Saphir is brighter in Chevre, kinda like a Ceylon sapphire. I like it in Epsom too, that's darker.


Yes! That is exactly what I want, anything from the way Saphir looks in Clemence (a bright navy) to Indigo, to go with brushed PHW and contrast lining. I think I saw your chevre BS Kelly and it was stunning  but quite bright. I wish Indigo or Graphite were available in chevre. Bleu Nuit would be perfect as it really does look like the blue-black of a starry night sky,

I wish I liked Epsom as there are so many color choices and BS looks so pretty in Epsom. I am half inclined to go with Swift but I need a hardy bag!


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes! That is exactly what I want, anything from the way Saphir looks in Clemence (a bright navy) to Indigo, to go with brushed PHW and contrast lining. I think I saw your chevre BS Kelly and it was stunning  but quite bright. I wish Indigo or Graphite were available in chevre. Bleu Nuit would be perfect as it really does look like the blue-black of a starry night sky,
> 
> I wish I liked Epsom as there are so many color choices and BS looks so pretty in Epsom. I am half inclined to go with Swift but I need a hardy bag!




I hear ya!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> I hear ya!


Could I possibly bug you for a photo or two of your Bleu Saphir bag in different lights? My SA is teasing me that I should make a more adventurous choice than black


----------



## Shaun974

No ostrich, no cry


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes! That is exactly what I want, anything from the way Saphir looks in Clemence (a bright navy) to Indigo, to go with brushed PHW and contrast lining. I think I saw your chevre BS Kelly and it was stunning  but quite bright. I wish Indigo or Graphite were available in chevre. Bleu Nuit would be perfect as it really does look like the blue-black of a starry night sky,
> 
> I wish I liked Epsom as there are so many color choices and BS looks so pretty in Epsom. I am half inclined to go with Swift but I need a hardy bag!




What about Blue Ocean, QF? It's a very dark blue.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Could I possibly bug you for a photo or two of your Bleu Saphir bag in different lights? My SA is teasing me that I should make a more adventurous choice than black



As soon as I can!


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> What about Blue Ocean, QF? It's a very dark blue.


Thanks Doves! Blue Ocean's not on the SO list for anything but Togo and I'm pretty set on chèvre...but I have been stalking the blue reference thread in case I change my mind. I might go look for a blue K in resale while I wait for my SO  Next SO will be Clemence K28 and then I can do Bleu Saphir if I do not order it in chèvre. BS isn't going anywhere for a couple years.


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks Doves! Blue Ocean's not on the SO list for anything but Togo and I'm pretty set on chèvre...but I have been stalking the blue reference thread in case I change my mind. I might go look for a blue K in resale while I wait for my SO  Next SO will be Clemence K28 and then I can do Bleu Saphir if I do not order it in chèvre. BS isn't going anywhere for a couple years.




Oh ok...the best of luck QF!! [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996; and we all looking forward for a reveal [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## juss

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes! That is exactly what I want, anything from the way Saphir looks in Clemence (a bright navy) to Indigo, to go with brushed PHW and contrast lining. I think I saw your chevre BS Kelly and it was stunning  but quite bright. I wish Indigo or Graphite were available in chevre. Bleu Nuit would be perfect as it really does look like the blue-black of a starry night sky,
> 
> I wish I liked Epsom as there are so many color choices and BS looks so pretty in Epsom. I am half inclined to go with Swift but I need a hardy bag!



how about colvert? it is not too bright but has a green undertone


----------



## juss

juss said:


> how about colvert? it is not too bright but has a green undertone



colvert not available but maybe bleu de galice?


----------



## QuelleFromage

juss said:


> colvert not available but maybe bleu de galice?


Your suggestions are so great. Bleu de Galice is indeed available in chèvre but I need a dark neutral and there are few available in chèvre. I don't love Ardoise, but Raisin would be a possibility.
I don't have a black K that isn't box, so it will be nice to have a hardier black bag that can survive raindrops and bumps....I'd just rather be a little edgier, and my SA is enabling me terribly with talk of colors


----------



## juss

QuelleFromage said:


> Your suggestions are so great. Bleu de Galice is indeed available in chèvre but I need a dark neutral and there are few available in chèvre. I don't love Ardoise, but Raisin would be a possibility.
> I don't have a black K that isn't box, so it will be nice to have a hardier black bag that can survive raindrops and bumps....I'd just rather be a little edgier, and my SA is enabling me terribly with talk of colors



and i think your SA is right! black bags exist in anybrand whereas raisin ond others not good luck deciding!


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Could I possibly bug you for a photo or two of your Bleu Saphir bag in different lights? My SA is teasing me that I should make a more adventurous choice than black




First photo in Paris after I collected the bag and later one at home. I don't think it's as dark as you are looking for but I think you could  consider a little more colour like your SA suggests?


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> First photo in Paris after I collected the bag and later one at home. I don't think it's as dark as you are looking for but I think you could  consider a little more colour like your SA suggests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983027
> 
> View attachment 2983028


This is gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for posting. It looks dark enough....I think I can still change the order. Do you have a shot of the whole bag?
The top photo looks the same as Bleu Saphir looks in Clemence and Epsom where it's a beautiful blue that is like a bright navy....this is what I was after....
Stunning bag and is that the brushed PHW too? Amazing choice.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> First photo in Paris after I collected the bag and later one at home. I don't think it's as dark as you are looking for but I think you could  consider a little more colour like your SA suggests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983027
> 
> View attachment 2983028


I found a bag photo, thank you once again!!


----------



## Galop

Hey guys!
I have one question: My SA told me that there will be a "new black" color... She said it ll be called "pru noir", a matt and light black color....
Does anybody know something like that? 
Thank you very much


----------



## duna

Galop said:


> Hey guys!
> I have one question: My SA told me that there will be a "new black" color... She said it ll be called "pru noir", a matt and light black color....
> Does anybody know something like that?
> Thank you very much



Yes, Prunoir, I haven't seen it yet but from descriptions it shoud be a very dark purple almost black. That's all I know for now.....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Monceau

duna said:


> Yes, Prunoir, I haven't seen it yet but from descriptions it shoud be a very dark purple almost black. That's all I know for now.....


Are we talking last podium or upcoming podium?
SMs start heading to podium this week - do we already know color options?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Monceau said:


> Are we talking last podium or upcoming podium?
> SMs start heading to podium this week - do we already know color options?



Prunoir is from previous podium.


----------



## Galop

Thanx a lot [emoji120]


----------



## doves75

This may be a dumb question: what can I ask the SM to order on podium? I hv no bag in mind right now other than K Lakis which I heard not produced anymore and the price diff between US n Europe is sick to my stomach. Can I ask him to order exotic CDC or KE in colors that I like to have? Thank you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

doves75 said:


> This may be a dumb question: what can I ask the SM to order on podium? I hv no bag in mind right now other than K Lakis which I heard not produced anymore and the price diff between US n Europe is sick to my stomach. Can I ask him to order exotic CDC or KE in colors that I like to have? Thank you.



I believe you can but you need to make sure the person who is in charge of the section knows your specs. In my store, SM don't do all the buying. There are other department heads at podium too. SM however does oversee all bags since they are more important. If your store's SM does all the buying then you are good to let them know.


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I believe you can but you need to make sure the person who is in charge of the section knows your specs. In my store, SM don't do all the buying. There are other department heads at podium too. SM however does oversee all bags since they are more important. If your store's SM does all the buying then you are good to let them know.




Thanks Xiangxiang, I was not so sure coz my dear SA is on vacation and I'm not sure if it's appropriate just to ask him directly. 

Thanks once again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> Yes, Prunoir, I haven't seen it yet but from descriptions it shoud be a very dark purple almost black. That's all I know for now.....


Prunoir looks like a very, very dark version of prune to me - I see brown in it because of the purple, but it could be a chameleon color in different lights. It's very hard to judge from swatches as we all know.


----------



## duna

Monceau said:


> Are we talking last podium or upcoming podium?
> SMs start heading to podium this week - do we already know color options?



Yes, last podium.


----------



## bags to die for

.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> This may be a dumb question: what can I ask the SM to order on podium? I hv no bag in mind right now other than K Lakis which I heard not produced anymore and *the price diff between US n Europe is sick to my stomach. *Can I ask him to order exotic CDC or KE in colors that I like to have? Thank you.



THIS, *doves*! Back to topic, think that *xiangxiang* answered your podium question. Think that you might have to go the reseller route for a K Lakis, maybe check some of the reputable French sites?

Apologies mods, now truly back to topic and podium orders.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Seems like the only color that I've see on the reveals this SS so far is Blue Atoll and Blue Sapphire.  Hardly have I seen Orange Poppy, Rose Azalee or Blue Saint.  Has anyone see any of the colors available in US stores ?


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS, *doves*! Back to topic, think that *xiangxiang* answered your podium question. Think that you might have to go the reseller route for a K Lakis, maybe check some of the reputable French sites?
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies mods, now truly back to topic and podium orders.




Thank you dear VGL [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## carlinha

chkpfbeliever said:


> Seems like the only color that I've see on the reveals this SS so far is Blue Atoll and Blue Sapphire.  Hardly have I seen Orange Poppy, Rose Azalee or Blue Saint.  Has anyone see any of the colors available in US stores ?




Those are FW15 colors I believe... Some just trickling into stores now.  Atoll is from previous season SS15.


----------



## chicinthecity777

carlinha said:


> Those are FW15 colors I believe... Some just trickling into stores now.  Atoll is from previous season SS15.



Yeeep!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

carlinha said:


> Those are FW15 colors I believe... Some just trickling into stores now.  Atoll is from previous season SS15.



Got it ! Thanks *carlinha*.  I love Rose Sakurra and can't get enough of it. Would love something in Rose Azalea as well.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Miss Al

chkpfbeliever said:


> Got it ! Thanks *carlinha*.  I love Rose Sakurra and can't get enough of it. Would love something in Rose Azalea as well.



I'm also waiting to see something in Rose Azalea. I want my next B to be pink.


----------



## boboxu

chkpfbeliever said:


> Seems like the only color that I've see on the reveals this SS so far is Blue Atoll and Blue Sapphire.  Hardly have I seen Orange Poppy, Rose Azalee or Blue Saint.  Has anyone see any of the colors available in US stores ?


As far as my SA told me Rose Azalea and rose candy don't come in bag like B or K, only garden party, picotin, SLGs  He had B30 togo ghw Blue Atoll couple days ago but I didn't want it. My SM is in Paris right now and I PO'ed the K25 sellier blk ghw, hope it goes through since that's the only one I'm hoping for along with my SO for next year )  What color are you looking for in bags (K or B)?


----------



## arlv8500

boboxu said:


> As far as my SA told me Rose Azalea and rose candy don't come in bag like B or K, only garden party, picotin, SLGs  He had B30 togo ghw Blue Atoll couple days ago but I didn't want it. My SM is in Paris right now and I PO'ed the K25 sellier blk ghw, hope it goes through since that's the only one I'm hoping for along with my SO for next year )  What color are you looking for in bags (K or B)?



I had heard the same about rose azalea from my SA today. Apparently the colour was very high in demand, so they decided to pull it out...


----------



## Miss Al

arlv8500 said:


> I had heard the same about rose azalea from my SA today. Apparently the colour was very high in demand, so they decided to pull it out...



How sad...  :thumbdown:


----------



## MSO13

arlv8500 said:


> I had heard the same about rose azalea from my SA today. Apparently the colour was very high in demand, so they decided to pull it out...




Do you mean it wasn't in high demand? I'm confused why they would pull a color if lots of people want it...I'm still fairly new to H but this seem odd.


----------



## thyme

MrsOwen3 said:


> Do you mean it wasn't in high demand? I'm confused why they would pull a color if lots of people want it...I'm still fairly new to H but this seem odd.



agree! confused too... i think H will only pull a colour if they have issues with making it i.e. skunk smell or reproducing the consistency of the colour etc...rather than due to high demand..all their rose colours have and are always in high demand.. rose tyrien/lipstick/sakura/confetti/jaipur etc..


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I am picturing a meeting of H's top management.  They're sitting around asking each other:  "What can we do to torment customers today?"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Do you mean it wasn't in high demand? I'm confused why they would pull a color if lots of people want it...I'm still fairly new to H but this seem odd.





chincac said:


> agree! confused too... i think H will only pull a colour if they have issues with making it i.e. skunk smell or reproducing the consistency of the colour etc...rather than due to high demand..all their rose colours have and are always in high demand.. rose tyrien/lipstick/sakura/confetti/jaipur etc..



*MrsO* and *chincac*, maybe the supply chain couldn't support the high demand by customers so H decided to pull it? 

Maybe *arlv* can add more insight to that specific post


----------



## blueberryjam

Madam Bijoux said:


> I am picturing a meeting of H's top management.  They're sitting around asking each other:  "What can we do to torment customers today?"



 OMG


----------



## periogirl28

madam bijoux said:


> i am picturing a meeting of h's top management.  They're sitting around asking each other:  "what can we do to torment customers today?"



This!


----------



## hananiki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO* and *chincac*, maybe the supply chain couldn't support the high demand by customers so H decided to pull it?
> 
> Maybe *arlv* can add more insight to that specific post



Perhaps, Hermes mgt is trying to curb the second hand/ reseller's market of this very highly desirous colour.


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

Madam Bijoux said:


> I am picturing a meeting of H's top management.  They're sitting around asking each other:  "What can we do to torment customers today?"



This must be true!!


----------



## thyme

Madam Bijoux said:


> I am picturing a meeting of H's top management.  They're sitting around asking each other:  "What can we do to torment customers today?"



lol..if i am on the H board, i would say "What can we do to make our goods even more elusive and thus even more expensive?? "



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO* and *chincac*, maybe the supply chain couldn't support the high demand by customers so H decided to pull it?
> 
> Maybe *arlv* can add more insight to that specific post



their B/K/C are all in high demand, you don't see H pulling those  joking aside, just because some colour is in high demand there's still no need to pull production. just produce what you had planned and move on to other colours..that's why i think it is a production issue  rather than demand.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> Do you mean it wasn't in high demand? I'm confused why they would pull a color if lots of people want it...I'm still fairly new to H but this seem odd.





chincac said:


> agree! confused too... i think H will only pull a colour if they have issues with making it i.e. skunk smell or reproducing the consistency of the colour etc...rather than due to high demand..all their rose colours have and are always in high demand.. rose tyrien/lipstick/sakura/confetti/jaipur etc..





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO* and *chincac*, maybe the supply chain couldn't support the high demand by customers so H decided to pull it?
> 
> Maybe *arlv* can add more insight to that specific post





chincac said:


> lol..if i am on the H board, i would say "What can we do to make our goods even more elusive and thus even more expensive?? "
> 
> 
> 
> their B/K/C are all in high demand, you don't see H pulling those  joking aside, just because some colour is in high demand there's still no need to pull production. just produce what you had planned and move on to other colours..that's why i think it is a production issue  rather than demand.



They do run out of colors, especially when they are limited in leathers (I think Rose Azalee was/is available only in Epsom and one other leather? Only Epsom for SO) so it makes sense that the color might have been restricted to SOs, SLGs, and a few regular production pieces? I'm not an expert, just guessing, but it would make sense.


----------



## thyme

QuelleFromage said:


> They do run out of colors, especially when they are limited in leathers (I think Rose Azalee was/is available only in Epsom and one other leather? Only Epsom for SO) so it makes sense that the color might have been restricted to SOs, SLGs, and a few regular production pieces? I'm not an expert, just guessing, but it would make sense.



lol..out of all H leathers, i would guess epsom would be the easiest and cheapest for H to get since it is less than perfect leather (by H standards!) which is then embossed..but then there was the skunk issue...with epsom..

anyway..that's the mystery of H


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Monceau

I know we are some time away from SO opening, but does anyone know if guilloche HW is normally available with SO? I didn't take up offer of SO last time and now I regret it! Hope to get the chance this time for Chevre with guilloche.


----------



## periogirl28

I keep asking, my SA keeps saying no. &#55357;&#56880;


----------



## Monceau

periogirl28 said:


> I keep asking, my SA keeps saying no. &#55357;&#56880;


Too bad, if I am going to endure the SO wait, I had hoped to get something special...
Guess it's back to the drawing board!


----------



## ayc

Monceau said:


> I know we are some time away from SO opening, but does anyone know if guilloche HW is normally available with SO? I didn't take up offer of SO last time and now I regret it! Hope to get the chance this time for Chevre with guilloche.



my SM told me "yes but you are going to wait for LONG LONG LONG TIME- until cow comes home!!" - ha ha ha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

It seems like diff stores have diff options Monceau. My friend shops at the DC boutique and wasn't even allowed to do bi-color SO last time. At my boutique, I was able to get the works (bi-color/hw/special pockets/heat stamping). I did not ask about this hw though. My point is, I'd ask YOUR store. And CHEVRE is plenty special these days my dear. I'd go for it regardless of hw. I feel like it's one of those Hermes offers you don't pass up bc you never know if it will ever come again.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ayc said:


> my SM told me "yes but you are going to wait for LONG LONG LONG TIME- until cow comes home!!" - ha ha ha



Oh geez! hahahahaah Glad my heart wasn't set on that.


----------



## Monceau

Israeli_Flava said:


> It seems like diff stores have diff options Monceau. My friend shops at the DC boutique and wasn't even allowed to do bi-color SO last time. At my boutique, I was able to get the works (bi-color/hw/special pockets/heat stamping). I did not ask about this hw though. My point is, I'd ask YOUR store. And CHEVRE is plenty special these days my dear. I'd go for it regardless of hw. I feel like it's one of those Hermes offers you don't pass up bc you never know if it will ever come again.



You sound like my dbf - he could not believe I passed up a SO, so funny! 
He actually really likes my bags and scarves (but not the CDCs) and has been very interested in learning about leathers and colors (he likes barenia) as he is a perfectionist and really appreciates H craftsmanship.

Such exciting news about your SO! I was unaware of a special pocket option, I'm sure your SO will be DIVINE!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Israeli_Flava said:


> It seems like diff stores have diff options Monceau. *My friend shops at the DC boutique and wasn't even allowed to do bi-color SO last time.* At my boutique, I was able to get the works (bi-color/hw/special pockets/heat stamping). I did not ask about this hw though. My point is, I'd ask YOUR store. And CHEVRE is plenty special these days my dear. I'd go for it regardless of hw. I feel like it's one of those Hermes offers you don't pass up bc you never know if it will ever come again.



Odd.  I could order bicolor, but not in the leather and color I wanted.  Though, I could order the color and leather in single color, which I did.  Go figure.


----------



## bagidiotic

Monceau said:


> I know we are some time away from SO opening, but does anyone know if guilloche HW is normally available with SO? I didn't take up offer of SO last time and now I regret it! Hope to get the chance this time for Chevre with guilloche.



No guilloche  is not on the hw list


----------



## QuelleFromage

Monceau said:


> I know we are some time away from SO opening, but does anyone know if guilloche HW is normally available with SO? I didn't take up offer of SO last time and now I regret it! Hope to get the chance this time for Chevre with guilloche.





Israeli_Flava said:


> It seems like diff stores have diff options Monceau. My friend shops at the DC boutique and wasn't even allowed to do bi-color SO last time. At my boutique, I was able to get the works (bi-color/hw/special pockets/heat stamping). I did not ask about this hw though. My point is, I'd ask YOUR store. And CHEVRE is plenty special these days my dear. I'd go for it regardless of hw. I feel like it's one of those Hermes offers you don't pass up bc you never know if it will ever come again.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Odd.  I could order bicolor, but not in the leather and color I wanted.  Though, I could order the color and leather in single color, which I did.  Go figure.





Monceau said:


> You sound like my dbf - he could not believe I passed up a SO, so funny!
> He actually really likes my bags and scarves (but not the CDCs) and has been very interested in learning about leathers and colors (he likes barenia) as he is a perfectionist and really appreciates H craftsmanship.
> 
> Such exciting news about your SO! I was unaware of a special pocket option, I'm sure your SO will be DIVINE!



This past SO season what I saw was (this is for Kelly): obviously retourné or sellier.
Three color layout choices: bicolor (contrasting handle and sangles); bicolor (contrasting lining); and single color. Different stitching could be requested anywhere but was at Paris's discretion if it was not the listed stitch color for that leather color (ie, Rouge H always has Acajou stitching, there are two approved stitch colors for Raisin, etc. ). 
Only GHW, PHW, and brushed versions of both for hardware (I wanted guilloche also  ).
So many pocket styles it made me dizzy: zip pockets, no zip, one pocket, two pockets with varying size choices, cellphone pocket, etc.
Strap length: standard or custom (this time I was NOT allowed to order a canvas strap as well as leather, which surprised me). 
Hope that is helpful!


----------



## Monceau

bagidiotic said:


> No guilloche  is not on the hw list



Bummer, but thank you for the info!



QuelleFromage said:


> This past SO season what I saw was (this is for Kelly): obviously retourné or sellier.
> Three color layout choices: bicolor (contrasting handle and sangles); bicolor (contrasting lining); and single color. Different stitching could be requested anywhere but was at Paris's discretion if it was not the listed stitch color for that leather color (ie, Rouge H always has Acajou stitching, there are two approved stitch colors for Raisin, etc. ).
> Only GHW, PHW, and brushed versions of both for hardware (I wanted guilloche also  ).
> So many pocket styles it made me dizzy: zip pockets, no zip, one pocket, two pockets with varying size choices, cellphone pocket, etc.
> Strap length: standard or custom (this time I was NOT allowed to order a canvas strap as well as leather, which surprised me).
> Hope that is helpful!



This is very helpful, thank you! I hope they bring back guilloche as an option. I know I read that someone found a B with guilloche earlier this year, I believe it was posted on the 2015 price thread, so that had raised my hopes...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

boboxu said:


> As far as my SA told me Rose Azalea and rose candy don't come in bag like B or K, only garden party, picotin, SLGs  He had B30 togo ghw Blue Atoll couple days ago but I didn't want it. My SM is in Paris right now and I PO'ed the K25 sellier blk ghw, hope it goes through since that's the only one I'm hoping for along with my SO for next year )  What color are you looking for in bags (K or B)?



I wonder how Rose Azalea and Rose Candy would be like in GP or Picotin.  Wondering why they would use a high demand leather on lower priced bags.  I hope your K25 goes thru.


----------



## rwy_ma

Me too! I am so looking forward to see Rose Azalea and Rose candy on bags irl


----------



## Miss Al

Hi ladies. Are you aware if Vert Anglais will be offered for the B next season? I need to let my SA know my choice of color for my next B. Since there will be no pink B next season, I'm at a loss. I saw the swatch for vert anglais together with rose azalea and rose candy but I'm not sure if vert anglais will be offered for the B. My SA is non the wiser. Any inputs will be much appreciated.


----------



## arlv8500

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO* and *chincac*, maybe the supply chain couldn't support the high demand by customers so H decided to pull it?
> 
> Maybe *arlv* can add more insight to that specific post



I didn't press further, but that's what my SA had told me... That it was pulled due to high demand. Sorry I can't help further on this! I gave up and decided to do a SO in rose lipstick in chevre... 

And they probably did just want to torment us...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Miss Al

I believe all the stores and their VIPs will be fighting for rose azalea and rose candy. The best option for H is to pull out the 2 colors. Having said that, I am disappointed with their decision. Oh well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arlv8500 said:


> I didn't press further, but that's what my SA had told me... That it was pulled due to high demand. Sorry I can't help further on this! I gave up and *decided to do a SO in rose lipstick in chevre*...
> 
> And they probably did just want to torment us...



Thanks *arlv*, the mystery continues! 

Also, rose lipstick in chevrè sounds delicious.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I went to see the samples of the winter colours. I had to ask like a complete ignorant person over and over again if they were the winter colours. I am absolutely not sure which colour will look nice with GHW on a Kelly 32. The orange one? It did pop out. I liked the grew  one for a B 35 in PHW and the dark blue was just too dark for me. Did you like the blues? I also got on the list for them. I can ask my SA for the exact names of the colours as I am just beyond terrible especially twisting my tongue speaking french and german at the same time, trying to explain what I like and don't like so much. There was the pink, not the light one, that looked pretty. Of course, offered for SO which will take a century for me. [emoji79] decisions, decisions.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermes law of physics:  For every special order there is an equally special turn-down.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes law of physics:  For every special order there is an equally special turn-down.



 you feel this way too??? I often think SO were not chosen by me, rather it was chosen for me!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes law of physics:  For every special order there is an equally special turn-down.





Hehehe. I love this one. I should say that to my SM, she has humour.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you feel this way too??? I often think SO were not chosen by me, rather it was chosen for me!




Yes. That. My SM said something similar.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I was told I am on the list for organce poppy. No grew for me.  Cross your fingers for me. [emoji14]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> I didn't press further, but that's what my SA had told me... That it was pulled due to high demand. Sorry I can't help further on this!* I gave up and decided to do a SO in rose lipstick in chevre...
> *
> And they probably did just want to torment us...



*DAM! Can I "give up" and order that too hahahahahahahah*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hermes law of physics:  For every special order there is an equally special turn-down.



Ha! Love this, *Madam B*.


----------



## arlv8500

Israeli_Flava said:


> *DAM! Can I "give up" and order that too hahahahahahahah*



Hee hee... Perhaps I said that too loosely... Let's hope I don't have to wait that long for it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> Hee hee... Perhaps I said that too loosely... Let's hope I don't have to wait that long for it!



*I'd wait for a decade for that bag! THAT is going to be BEAUTIFUL beyond words darling!!!!*


----------



## bags to die for

Mini halzan and roulis coming next season

Ombre lizard seems to be back


----------



## Miss Al

bags to die for said:


> Mini halzan and roulis coming next season
> 
> Ombre lizard seems to be back



Yea to Ombre lizard.


----------



## Monceau

bags to die for said:


> Mini halzan and roulis coming next season
> 
> Ombre lizard seems to be back



Also told that Ombre lizard is back, but in very small quantities.
I believe in some combo with croc on bags and SLGs.

The Hazlan seems like an odd choice for a mini design, but I would probably have thought that about the Evelyne as well before I saw the TPM.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> Mini halzan and roulis coming next season
> 
> *Ombre lizard seems to be back*



OMG YES!


----------



## WilliamLion

bags to die for said:


> Mini halzan and roulis coming next season
> 
> Ombre lizard seems to be back



So happy to hear that!! Hope I can get an Ombre Lizard CDC!!!


----------



## webaj

WilliamLion said:


> So happy to hear that!! Hope I can get an Ombre Lizard CDC!!!


Heard the same about ombré lizard. Also heard that new leather colors were not spectacular...nothing really new and best color offerings were only in exotics.


----------



## ladyjane 963

I really wanted RC but have been told this is not offered next season and my SM said there will be 2 new red colours so will see what they are like when I go  into store next time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

webaj said:


> Heard the same about ombré lizard. *Also heard that new leather colors were not spectacular.*..nothing really new and best color offerings were only in exotics.


I feel like I hear this every season and then something like ANENOME is released. 
I must be the judge for myself....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ladyjane 963 said:


> I really wanted RC but have been told this is not offered next season and my SM said there will be 2 new red colours so will see what they are like when I go  into store next time.



RC has been available for a few seasons now so I'm sure it's time for something new... even if it IS thee most perfect Red IMO....
Can't wait to hear about what you find...


----------



## ladyjane 963

Israeli_Flava said:


> RC has been available for a few seasons now so I'm sure it's time for something new... even if it IS thee most perfect Red IMO....
> Can't wait to hear about what you find...


 


I know just my luck when I decide I now need a red bag and only wanted RC as that was a true red for me they go and retire it this year, lets hope I like the other colours or its back to the drawing board.


----------



## panthere55

I heard also that there's mini trend happening at h, so halzan will be available in mini bag among others. Also kelly lakis is coming back. And in terms of color, something similar to emerald croc will be available in regular leather.


----------



## meridian

bags to die for said:


> Mini halzan and roulis coming next season
> 
> Would love a mini Roulis!!!


----------



## pretty99

mini B and mini K should come back too..........i think they should super size to fit Iphone 6 at least.....


----------



## boo1689

pretty99 said:


> mini B and mini K should come back too..........i think they should super size to fit Iphone 6 at least.....




Please please make them big enough to fit iPhone 6+ !!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

pretty99 said:


> mini B and mini K should come back too..........i think they should super size to fit Iphone 6 at least.....





meridian said:


> bags to die for said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini halzan and roulis coming next season
> 
> Would love a mini Roulis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwww!! I love everything in minis, would love to get one each if possible and bright colors too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Al

panthere55 said:


> I heard also that there's mini trend happening at h, so halzan will be available in mini bag among others. Also kelly lakis is coming back. And in terms of color, something similar to emerald croc will be available in regular leather.



Emerald croc colour in regular leather sounds delish! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Up


----------



## Amsterdam100

My SM from Amsterdam came back from podium. I inquired about box leather for Birkin . She confirmed it won't be offered for a very long time. &#128546;


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

Any Intel on the new colors for the fall winter?? Swatches?? Emerald sounds so luscious [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## katika76

Amsterdam100 said:


> My SM from Amsterdam came back from podium. I inquired about box leather for Birkin . She confirmed it won't be offered for a very long time. &#128546;




Oh no.....


----------



## bagidiotic

Amsterdam100 said:


> My SM from Amsterdam came back from podium. I inquired about box leather for Birkin . She confirmed it won't be offered for a very long time. &#128546;



My sm also told me cant po any b or k in barenia as well


----------



## MYH

Crystals boutique in Vegas has the fall leather swatches. If ur a pink fan, you'll like the two offerings. But I was told rose candy won't come in bags. Only SLGs.  Glycine looked interesting as well as blue glacier. The dark blues like Baltique were rather boring.


----------



## NewBe

Is galcier blue similar to any color offered in the past?


----------



## ayc

MYH said:


> Crystals boutique in Vegas has the fall leather swatches. If ur a pink fan, you'll like the two offerings. But I was told rose candy won't come in bags. Only SLGs.  Glycine looked interesting as well as blue glacier. The dark blues like Baltique were rather boring.



would you mind sharing what are the pinks like? 

thanks!


----------



## MYH

NewBe said:


> Is galcier blue similar to any color offered in the past?


Not really! Not as much green as blue atoll and a much lighter shade. It's hard to describe. Definitely a pastel blue


----------



## MYH

ayc said:


> would you mind sharing what are the pinks like?
> 
> thanks!


I would say rose candy is darker than confetti and has some fuschia in it. Azalee looks kind of salmon pink to me.  I'm sorry, I'm not really a pink gal and didn't pay that much attention to them.


----------



## Amsterdam100

bagidiotic said:


> My sm also told me cant po any b or k in barenia as well



Thanks for the insight Bagidiotic.


----------



## ayc

MYH said:


> I would say rose candy is darker than confetti and has some fuschia in it. Azalee looks kind of salmon pink to me.  I'm sorry, I'm not really a pink gal and didn't pay that much attention to them.



thanks!


----------



## Meta

Poppy orange have started to arrive in stores and now on EU H.com. Saw a Berline in the store 2 weeks ago and now a SLG online.


----------



## NewBe

MYH said:


> Not really! Not as much green as blue atoll and a much lighter shade. It's hard to describe. Definitely a pastel blue



thanks so much.  so, is it definitely a blue and no shades of green feel like blue atoll?  thanks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

NewBe said:


> thanks so much.  so, is it definitely a blue and no shades of green feel like blue atoll?  thanks.


Very much like its name. A cold pale blue. H color names are usually (although certainly not always!) fairly literal.


----------



## NewBe

QuelleFromage said:


> Very much like its name. A cold pale blue. H color names are usually (although certainly not always!) fairly literal.



thanks so much


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Poppy orange have started to arrive in stores and now on EU H.com. Saw a Berline in the store 2 weeks ago and now a SLG online.



Thanks for the pic, *weN* ~ I like this poppy orange. The F/W swatches were at my local H and I reviewed them with my SA. Can't say that I was overly thrilled with any of them in particular. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

NewBe said:


> thanks so much


Anytime  I went through the first FW swatches that came out for SOs so I know those colors pretty well, but more are out since, for instance I did not see this Emerald.  I would love a new green.


----------



## pancake

NewBe said:


> Is galcier blue similar to any color offered in the past?







I would say blue glacier is a pale blue, almost grey-ish to me? The most similar color to me is Blue Lin. It's the first swatch from the left.

The other blue is Bleu Saint Cyr, the brighter blue somewhere in the middle behind the black swatch.


----------



## calflu

Do you know what will come in blue glacier by chance? LOVE the color!



pancake said:


> View attachment 3078041
> 
> 
> I would say blue glacier is a pale blue, almost grey-ish to me? The most similar color to me is Blue Lin. It's the first swatch from the left.
> 
> The other blue is Bleu Saint Cyr, the brighter blue somewhere in the middle behind the black swatch.


----------



## doves75

MYH said:


> Crystals boutique in Vegas has the fall leather swatches. If ur a pink fan, you'll like the two offerings. But I was told rose candy won't come in bags. Only SLGs.  Glycine looked interesting as well as blue glacier. The dark blues like Baltique were rather boring.




Thank you MYH for the Intel)



weN84 said:


> Poppy orange have started to arrive in stores and now on EU H.com. Saw a Berline in the store 2 weeks ago and now a SLG online.




This orange poppy looks very nice...hhmmmm [emoji6]



pancake said:


> View attachment 3078041
> 
> 
> I would say blue glacier is a pale blue, almost grey-ish to me? The most similar color to me is Blue Lin. It's the first swatch from the left.
> 
> The other blue is Bleu Saint Cyr, the brighter blue somewhere in the middle behind the black swatch.




Thanks for sharing the swatch pic pancake ). What for you think of glycine??


----------



## MSO13

Glycine Swift Jige courtesy of eBay. Funny how we always seem to see the new colors on eBay first


----------



## Txoceangirl

Tdf!


----------



## NewBe

pancake said:


> View attachment 3078041
> 
> 
> I would say blue glacier is a pale blue, almost grey-ish to me? The most similar color to me is Blue Lin. It's the first swatch from the left.
> 
> The other blue is Bleu Saint Cyr, the brighter blue somewhere in the middle behind the black swatch.




got it.  do you think that color will get dirty easily?  or for those who owns blue-lin color, is it easy to maintain?  Thanks.


----------



## MsHermesAU

MrsOwen3 said:


> Glycine Swift Jige courtesy of eBay. Funny how we always seem to see the new colors on eBay first



Oooh I really like this! Such a great neutral


----------



## boboxu

3 weeks ago I saw the Glycine in K32 togo ghw at my store, wasn't impressed so didn't take it  Color is more like pale lilac with hint of pink, for me it wasn't a happy color for a bag


----------



## MsHermesAU

boboxu said:


> 3 weeks ago I saw the Glycine in K32 togo ghw at my store, wasn't impressed so didn't take it  Color is more like pale lilac with hint of pink, for me it wasn't a happy color for a bag



Yea I don't know how much I'd like it in a large bag... I think it's better suited to clutches and SLGs


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rose Azalea via IG


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Glycine Swift Jige courtesy of eBay. Funny how we always seem to see the new colors on eBay first



This reminds me a lot of Griolet.... soft, white based color....


----------



## WilliamLion

pancake said:


> View attachment 3078041
> 
> 
> I would say blue glacier is a pale blue, almost grey-ish to me? The most similar color to me is Blue Lin. It's the first swatch from the left.
> 
> The other blue is Bleu Saint Cyr, the brighter blue somewhere in the middle behind the black swatch.



OMG!! Blue Lin is my favourite color and so have to see another similar one!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I thought we ran through the colors a while back but here's what I have seen, obv not everything. :

Orange poppy we've all seen - avail in most leathers

Rose candy - I don't remember it at all - just didn't pay attention. It was only available for SO in Togo but I would think it would be avail in production in other leathers as pinks are so popular? 

Rose azalée only in Epsom for SO, same guess. You can see it above.

Prunoir, a very dark purply brown, I see Clemence only. Pretty color, like a dark dark Raisin or a purpler Havanne.

Bleu nuit - this was one of my favorites. It's such a dark blue that SAs have handed swatches to me saying it was black. But you can just see the blue, like a starry night. Gorgeous IMO. Clemence and Togo.

Bleu Saint-Cyr - The way Bleu Atoll looks like the water in the Maldives or Seychelles, this looks like the turquoise parts of the Med - that's my best explanation. Not for me but a happy blue. Clemence and Swift.

Bleu glacier - pale pale gray blue (like a glacier!). Clemence, Epsom, Togo.

Bleu baltique - I barely saw this. a mid dark blue. Might have been pretty but I was focused on other leathers. Togo.

Glycine - you just saw it above. "Wisteria".  I see Clemence and Swift.

There were other colors, like Basalt, but I didn't see them. Dying to see this emerald green.


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> This reminds me a lot of Griolet.... soft, white based color....



Yes, I'm intrigued and I didn't think I would like this one but now I want to see it in real life. I've always been tempted by Griolet in CDCs so hopefully this will come out in Swift. I bet it's pretty with GHW.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## juliet827

QuelleFromage said:


> I thought we ran through the colors a while back but here's what I have seen, obv not everything. :
> 
> Orange poppy we've all seen - avail in most leathers
> 
> Rose candy - I don't remember it at all - just didn't pay attention. It was only available for SO in Togo but I would think it would be avail in production in other leathers as pinks are so popular?
> 
> Rose azalée only in Epsom for SO, same guess. You can see it above.
> 
> Prunoir, a very dark purply brown, I see Clemence only. Pretty color, like a dark dark Raisin or a purpler Havanne.
> 
> Bleu nuit - this was one of my favorites. It's such a dark blue that SAs have handed swatches to me saying it was black. But you can just see the blue, like a starry night. Gorgeous IMO. Clemence and Togo.
> 
> Bleu Saint-Cyr - The way Bleu Atoll looks like the water in the Maldives or Seychelles, this looks like the turquoise parts of the Med - that's my best explanation. Not for me but a happy blue. Clemence and Swift.
> 
> Bleu glacier - pale pale gray blue (like a glacier!). Clemence, Epsom, Togo.
> 
> Bleu baltique - I barely saw this. a mid dark blue. Might have been pretty but I was focused on other leathers. Togo.
> 
> Glycine - you just saw it above. "Wisteria".  I see Clemence and Swift.
> 
> There were other colors, like Basalt, but I didn't see them. Dying to see this emerald green.



These are the best coors I've seen in a while- thank you! I love Glycine- reminds me of Rose Draguee...lovely!  Bleu Glacier is beautiful too.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Thanks ladies this thread is so informative!  Can't wait to see new colors on H.com and lots of reveals of these new colors!!!!


----------



## doves75

MrsOwen3 said:


> Glycine Swift Jige courtesy of eBay. Funny how we always seem to see the new colors on eBay first




Thanks MrsOwen....nice soft color. )


----------



## pretty99

i have glycine in other leathers not swift it's much LESS purple then swift, to me it's more argile with a very very pale hint of pink


----------



## kewave

calflu said:


> Do you know what will come in blue glacier by chance? LOVE the color!


 
A fren got a K32 Bleu Glacier from Europe a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> i have glycine in other leathers not swift it's much LESS purple then swift, to me it's more argile with a very very pale hint of pink




Is it possible to share a photo?   thanks.


----------



## starstarz

MrsOwen3 said:


> Glycine Swift Jige courtesy of eBay. Funny how we always seem to see the new colors on eBay first



Cant wait seeing Glycine in real, hoping it is sth similar with Lilac


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kewave said:


> A fren got a K32 Bleu Glacier from Europe a couple of weeks ago...



Thanks Kewave.  This one reminds me of Blue Lin.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Rose Azalea via IG



Thanks *IF*. This color looks like a darker Rose Lipstick. I've ordered a Kelly wallet and hopefully this will come soon.


----------



## kewave

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks Kewave. This one reminds me of Blue Lin.


 
Agree. As we all know, H is fond of introducing a slight variation in shade and called it a different name. The receipt clearly says Bleu Glacier Veau Togo. I'm not a big fan of Blue Lin nor Glacier in a bag, just sharing it here in case someone is curious.


----------



## pretty99

Boogee119 said:


> Is it possible to share a photo?   thanks.



sorry dear, didn't take picture of it......


----------



## Monceau

pretty99 said:


> i have glycine in other leathers not swift it's much LESS purple then swift, to me it's more argile with a very very pale hint of pink


Is glycine similar to griolet? 
I'm looking for a light neutral with a touch of color, perhaps lighter than griolet. Hoping glycine might work.


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> sorry dear, didn't take picture of it......



No worries.  Thanks.


----------



## MYH

Monceau said:


> Is glycine similar to griolet?
> I'm looking for a light neutral with a touch of color, perhaps lighter than griolet. Hoping glycine might work.


Then I think glycine will be perfect for you. It's lighter than griolet.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kewave said:


> Agree. As we all know, H is fond of introducing a slight variation in shade and called it a different name. The receipt clearly says Bleu Glacier Veau Togo. I'm not a big fan of Blue Lin nor Glacier in a bag, just sharing it here in case someone is curious.



It is great that you're sharing all the intel with us.  I haven't been in a store for a while and rarely ask for the leather swatches anymore. Maybe because none of them excite me as much as it used to be.  But knowing that H is always ahead of the game, I wonder if the bright pop colors trend is over and the fashion community will return to more muted tones.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> A fren got a K32 Bleu Glacier from Europe a couple of weeks ago...



Gorgeous K32, thanks for sharing the pic, *kewave*.


----------



## pretty99

yes agree wit MYH, it's a lighter version of griolet with less purple, it should be a perfect color for u! good luck hunting it down!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have to wait 6 m.o before I can get another B or K. I forgot what month are the s/s 2016 colours available for our viewing?


----------



## duna

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have to wait 6 m.o before I can get another B or K. I forgot what month are the s/s 2016 colours available for our viewing?



In my part of Europe usually around September when SOs are placed.


----------



## ladyjane 963

Does anyone have any info on the new red shade cant rem name.


----------



## Meta

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pic, *weN* ~ I like this poppy orange. The F/W swatches were at my local H and I reviewed them with my SA. Can't say that I was overly thrilled with any of them in particular. Just my opinion.


Happy to help.  And I'm on the same boat with you on the colors for F/W. 



doves75 said:


> This orange poppy looks very nice...hhmmmm [emoji6]


Does that means you have something to reveal to us?


----------



## doves75

weN84 said:


> Happy to help.  And I'm on the same boat with you on the colors for F/W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that means you have something to reveal to us?




I wish I have something for a reveal weN84 ) I'm just trying to imagine the best combo that I like just in case I can do SO [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## Sarah_sarah

duna said:


> In my part of Europe usually around September when SOs are placed.




Thanks duna. Can't wait for the new colours as these were just not my favorite. Maybe orange poppy on a K will change my mind.


----------



## Meta

doves75 said:


> I wish I have something for a reveal weN84 ) I'm just trying to imagine the best combo that I like just in case I can do SO [emoji6][emoji6].


Aha! Always gotta be prepared!


----------



## Meta

Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.


----------



## HAddicted

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.




It's gorgeous!! I am on hold for one in either the clemence or evercolor. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.




This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.



Freaking gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.


I am in love with this color wow It's going to be the most sought soon.


----------



## lum709

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.




Lovely color


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## H.C.LV.

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.




Wow much more beautiful than I expected


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.



*weN*, thanks for the gorgeous pic and I like this glycine color with GHW.


----------



## brandee1002

Blue saint cyr ! I have a question though. Does one of these seem filtered? The original is the darker looking blue and the other one is a repost for iger naz...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

brandee1002 said:


> Blue saint cyr ! I have a question though. Does one of these seem filtered? The original is the darker looking blue and the other one is a repost for iger naz...


Such a one cute little bag


----------



## Darma

kewave said:


> A fren got a K32 Bleu Glacier from Europe a couple of weeks ago...




This color looks like exactly same color on the B35 I got in France in May.  On my receipt, it's called pale bleu, though.


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.




LOVE this color!!!


----------



## kewave

Darma said:


> This color looks like exactly same color on the B35 I got in France in May.  On my receipt, it's called pale bleu, though.



Bleu pale is a few shades lighter/whiter. Bleu Glacier has obvious grey blue.


----------



## Rami00

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.



I only saw a swatch of this color and was in love. The bag looks outta this world.


----------



## NewBe

kewave said:


> A fren got a K32 Bleu Glacier from Europe a couple of weeks ago...



do you know if it is a togo or clemence?
ck out another glacier blue posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/blue-color-family-pics-only-100918-31.html
this one appears to blue.
is it the lighting?
thanks.


----------



## kewave

NewBe said:


> do you know if it is a togo or clemence?
> ck out another glacier blue posting: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/blue-color-family-pics-only-100918-31.html
> this one appears to blue.
> is it the lighting?
> thanks.



The receipt clearly says its Togo. Of course different cameras and lighting will depict the pics differently. In any case, it's a light blue although not as light as Bleu Pale.


----------



## megt10

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.



That is a beautiful color. I have purchased from him and he is great to work with.


----------



## MYH

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.


Wow, it's pretty but looks a lot pinker than the swatch I saw.  It's probably one of those chameleon colors that photographs diff every time.  Also, it might be like paint swatches.  Looks different as a little square than on the wall.


----------



## BalLVLover

weN84 said:


> Just came across a Kelly 32 in Glycine here.




Gorgeous! Kind of a paler version of Boise de Rose.


----------



## NewBe

kewave said:


> The receipt clearly says its Togo. Of course different cameras and lighting will depict the pics differently. In any case, it's a light blue although not as light as Bleu Pale.



got it.  so sorry that i didn't pay attention to the post on the receipt.  thanks.


----------



## sydgirl

Blue saint cyr on eBay


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sydgirl said:


> Blue saint cyr on eBay


Beautiful Blue...


----------



## Darma

kewave said:


> Bleu pale is a few shades lighter/whiter. Bleu Glacier has obvious grey blue.




Thanks. That's good to know.  I wonder why H rolled out so many similar shades of blue.


----------



## bagidiotic

Darma said:


> Thanks. That's good to know.  I wonder why H rolled out so many similar shades of blue.



Exactly 
Getting  sick and tired seeing blue haha
Over exposure  every season


----------



## boo1689

Saw blu saint cyr in an Evelyn yesterday with the colorful Amazon strap ~ it's a very cute blue. I would say it's in between blue jean and blu atoll ~


----------



## Coco4Life

Can anyone comment on what Bleu Baltique looks like? I heard it will be a shade darker than Bleu Electric except that someone commented in this thread that it was a mid to dark blue. Any insight would be very helpful.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Coco4Life said:


> Can anyone comment on what Bleu Baltique looks like? I heard it will be a shade darker than Bleu Electric except that someone commented in this thread that it was a mid to dark blue. Any insight would be very helpful.


It's definitely not bright like BE, although I haven't seen it on a super saturated leather.


----------



## juss

Coco4Life said:


> Can anyone comment on what Bleu Baltique looks like? I heard it will be a shade darker than Bleu Electric except that someone commented in this thread that it was a mid to dark blue. Any insight would be very helpful.



i have seen it and it is a darker shade of colvert, i.e. with a greenish undertone. i liked it!


----------



## duna

juss said:


> i have seen it and it is a darker shade of colvert, i.e. with a greenish undertone. i liked it!



Damn I wish H would bring back Bleu Marine which is the best dark blue ever, IMO!!!! 

I don't understand why they are so repetitive: every season there's a blue with green undertones, every season there's a pinky orange......just the names differ!!


----------



## juss

duna said:


> Damn I wish H would bring back Bleu Marine which is the best dark blue ever, IMO!!!!
> 
> I don't understand why they are so repetitive: every season there's a blue with green undertones, every season there's a pinky orange......just the names differ!!



Even my SA does not understand that! There will be bleu nuit which seems to be the exact shade as the bleu marine, did you see that one? very nice.


----------



## duna

juss said:


> Even my SA does not understand that! There will be bleu nuit which seems to be the exact shade as the bleu marine, did you see that one? very nice.



 No I haven't seen Bleu Nuit, I'll have to check it out, thanks for pointing it out!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juss said:


> Even my SA does not understand that! There will be bleu nuit which seems to be the exact shade as the bleu marine, did you see that one? very nice.





duna said:


> No I haven't seen Bleu Nuit, I'll have to check it out, thanks for pointing it out!!



Liked bleu nuit very much and you are right, *juss* it is very much like bleu marine.

*duna*, think this color might be for you!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Liked bleu nuit very much and you are right, *juss* it is very much like bleu marine.
> 
> *duna*, think this color might be for you!



I hope so *Vigee*, I've been waiting for a navy blue for ages!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> I hope so *Vigee*, I've been waiting for a navy blue for ages!!



Blue nuit is very very dark. Almost like black.


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Damn I wish H would bring back Bleu Marine which is the best dark blue ever, IMO!!!!
> 
> I don't understand why they are so repetitive: *every season there's a blue with green undertones, every season there's a pinky orange......just the names differ!!*



This! How many of those we need???


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This! How many of those we need???



I am going to be very naughty and say I suspect the leather suppliers cannot replicate the exact shade each season. Eg every green/ blue and orange/red is a variation on a theme and so given a new name. Even different batches of the same colour look different to me. Haha! 

Colvert/ Bleu Baltique
Pivoine/ Crevette/ Flamingo/ Jaipur/ Lipstick
Plomb/ Graphite
Atoll/ Turquoise etcetera


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Liked bleu nuit very much and you are right, *juss* it is very much like bleu marine.
> 
> *duna*, think this color might be for you!



 This colour is echoed in the RTW of this season


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> I am going to be very naughty and say I suspect the leather suppliers cannot replicate the exact shade each season. Eg every green/ blue and orange/red is a variation on a theme and so given a new name. Even different batches of the same colour look different to me. Haha!
> 
> Colvert/ Bleu Baltique
> Pivoine/ Crevette/ Flamingo/ Jaipur/ Lipstick
> Plomb/ Graphite
> Atoll/ Turquoise etcetera


 

hmmm..i suspect it is H who can't produce the same colours on the leathers as each batch of leather is different. Saying that, it didn't stop them from calling rouge H and raisin the same although they look different from different years...

I thought H colours the leather themselves rather than the suppliers. I once watched a H documentary on an SQ flight and they were interviewing the H colourist. All she does is mix colours! And she was surrounded by buckets and buckets of different colours..looks rather fun! like working in a painting class everyday..


----------



## MSO13

chincac said:


> hmmm..i suspect it is H who can't produce the same colours on the leathers as each batch of leather is different. Saying that, it didn't stop them from calling rouge H and raisin the same although they look different from different years...
> 
> I thought H colours the leather themselves rather than the suppliers. I once watched a H documentary on an SQ flight and they were interviewing the H colourist. All she does is mix colours! And she was surrounded by buckets and buckets of different colours..looks rather fun! like working in a painting class everyday..




If it was the same documentary, she was the colorist for the scarf printing colors which is a very intense and special job. Tanning and coloring hides is a really smelly, messy business-I don't think H does it at their workshops but I don't know who does it. Generally it is from the suppliers.


----------



## juss

chincac said:


> hmmm..i suspect it is H who can't produce the same colours on the leathers as each batch of leather is different. Saying that, it didn't stop them from calling rouge H and raisin the same although they look different from different years...
> 
> I thought H colours the leather themselves rather than the suppliers. I once watched a H documentary on an SQ flight and they were interviewing the H colourist. All she does is mix colours! And she was surrounded by buckets and buckets of different colours..looks rather fun! like working in a painting class everyday..



Hermes buys their hides already colored from supplier companies who do not work exclusively for Hermes. There was a thread about these suppliers long time ago somewhere on PF.


----------



## thyme

juss said:


> Hermes buys their hides already colored from supplier companies who do not work exclusively for Hermes. There was a thread about these suppliers long time ago somewhere on PF.


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> If it was the same documentary, she was the colorist for the scarf printing colors which is a very intense and special job. Tanning and coloring hides is a really smelly, messy business-I don't think H does it at their workshops but I don't know who does it. Generally it is from the suppliers.


 
thanks. in that case, it is not H who is churning out 50 shades of blues/salmon pink orange reds each season...its the suppliers! i wonder if one supplier just produce blues, another just purples. another just pinks etc.... the blues supplier must be the most profitable!!


----------



## juss

chincac said:


> thanks. in that case, it is not H who is churning out 50 shades of blues/salmon pink orange reds each season...its the suppliers! i wonder if one supplier just produce blues, another just purples. another just pinks etc.... the blues supplier must be the most profitable!!



As far as I remember they buy multiple colors from the same suppliers, it is rather leather type that is different from one supplier to another. Therefore they source leathers for different types of products from different supplier (like for baron there was a specific supplier). Will try to find that discussion thread... But my SA is guessing that it is difficult for suppliers to obtain the same shade exactly so the colors every season are slightly different. The big question is why they just don't go for a completely different colors!!! Lack of imagination?


----------



## thyme

juss said:


> As far as I remember they buy multiple colors from the same suppliers, it is rather leather type that is different from one supplier to another. Therefore they source leathers for different types of products from different supplier (like for baron there was a specific supplier). Will try to find that discussion thread... But my SA is guessing that it is difficult for suppliers to obtain the same shade exactly so the colors every season are slightly different. The big question is why they just don't go for a completely different colors!!! Lack of imagination?


 
interesting..so do the different leather suppliers each make their own blue atoll, blue pale, blue glacier, tuquoise etc...they must get it from somewhere else? otherwise how do they ensure at a minimum the colours look consistent at least...


----------



## duna

juss said:


> As far as I remember they buy multiple colors from the same suppliers, it is rather leather type that is different from one supplier to another. Therefore they source leathers for different types of products from different supplier (like for baron there was a specific supplier). Will try to find that discussion thread... But my SA is guessing that it is difficult for suppliers to obtain the same shade exactly so the colors every season are slightly different.* The big question is why they just don't go for a completely different colors!!! Lack of imagination?*




That's what I'm thinking!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue nuit is very very dark. Almost like black.


Bleu nuit is my favorite of the new colors. To my eyes it is MUCH darker than bleu marine. When I was choosing an SO I actually had an SA hand me black and bleu nuit swatches together thinking both were black. I would have ordered bleu nuit if it were available in chèvre. 
You know the way bleu marine (and indigo to some extent) look black in dark lighting and blue in other lights? Bleu nuit is the same, only it is always a dark, dark blue - at least in the one large bag I have seen it is still very dark even in bright sunlight. It looks exactly like its name: like the dark blue of a night sky.

Personally I love these colors that aren't black but can substitute for it, and work with anything that black does. I love Plomb as well, which I don't think looks anything like Graphite.


----------



## chicinthecity777

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu nuit is my favorite of the new colors. To my eyes it *is MUCH darker than bleu marine*. When I was choosing an SO I actually had an SA hand me black and bleu nuit swatches together thinking both were black. I would have ordered bleu nuit if it were available in chèvre.
> You know the way bleu marine (and indigo to some extent) look black in dark lighting and blue in other lights? Bleu nuit is the same, only it is always a dark, dark blue - at least in the one large bag I have seen it is still very dark even in bright sunlight. It looks exactly like its name: like the dark blue of a night sky.
> 
> Personally I love these colors that aren't black but can substitute for it, and work with anything that black does. I love Plomb as well, which I don't think looks anything like Graphite.



This. I thought it was black too until we read the label.


----------



## perfumegirl01

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu nuit is my favorite of the new colors. To my eyes it is MUCH darker than bleu marine. When I was choosing an SO I actually had an SA hand me black and bleu nuit swatches together thinking both were black. I would have ordered bleu nuit if it were available in chèvre.
> 
> You know the way bleu marine (and indigo to some extent) look black in dark lighting and blue in other lights? Bleu nuit is the same, only it is always a dark, dark blue - at least in the one large bag I have seen it is still very dark even in bright sunlight. It looks exactly like its name: like the dark blue of a night sky.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love these colors that aren't black but can substitute for it, and work with anything that black does. I love Plomb as well, which I don't think looks anything like Graphite.




Is bleu nuit darker than indigo?


----------



## QuelleFromage

perfumegirl01 said:


> Is bleu nuit darker than indigo?


To my eyes, yes, quite a bit. I am really wishing I ordered it!


----------



## Monceau

chincac said:


> hmmm..i suspect it is H who can't produce the same colours on the leathers as each batch of leather is different. Saying that, it didn't stop them from calling rouge H and raisin the same although they look different from different years...
> 
> I thought H colours the leather themselves rather than the suppliers. I once watched a H documentary on an SQ flight and they were interviewing the H colourist. All she does is mix colours! And she was surrounded by buckets and buckets of different colours..looks rather fun! like working in a painting class everyday..


The tanneries dye the leather to the customers specifications.
Most of the tanneries have been purchased by various Houses - Hermes owns several now, including d'Annonay for calf. I believe Tanneries Haas is still independent, which supplies Hermes and others with Barenia, among other leathers. LVMH is now the majority owner of Heng Long, which is the supplier for many Hermes croc skins.
The grab for the tanneries started several years ago, when leather prices began to increase. Since they purchase skins from the same tanneries, what differentiates the leather from one house or another? I really do not know- perhaps a grading system. 
I do know that Tanneries Haas is a supplier for Hermes, but they are also a supplier for Longchamp and others.


----------



## duna

After looking through the blue colour thread in the reference libraby, it looks to me like Bleu Abysse is the closest to the old Bleu Marine: can anyone confirm???


----------



## juss

QuelleFromage said:


> To my eyes, yes, quite a bit. I am really wishing I ordered it!



What did you order in the end? I remember the discussion and your dilemma


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ermottina

perfumegirl01 said:


> Is bleu nuit darker than indigo?


Just bought a birkin 35 in bleu nuit, in my opinion not darker than indigo, and more blue (indigo with more purple undertone)  . Very closed to bleu abyss. In sunlight a real rich blue, love it with jeans!


----------



## ermottina

duna said:


> After looking through the blue colour thread in the reference libraby, it looks to me like Bleu Abysse is the closest to the old Bleu Marine: can anyone confirm???


I do confirm. My sister has bleu abyss and is very similar to bleu nuit.


----------



## QuelleFromage

juss said:


> What did you order in the end? I remember the discussion and your dilemma


I ordered very simply: black Togo sellier with Rouge H interior and brushed PHW. Since I ultimately went with Togo, I could have done Bleu Nuit, but I wasn't 100% about it with rouge, especially as I am doing contrast stitching inside the bag, and by that point I was so tired of chhosing . 
Togo IMO is the toughest leather, and I wanted a really usable, non-fragile bag, and Togo Sellier is pretty rare, so I thought it would be a nice practical yet unique choice.


----------



## juss

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered very simply: black Togo sellier with Rouge H interior and brushed PHW. Since I ultimately went with Togo, I could have done Bleu Nuit, but I wasn't 100% about it with rouge, especially as I am doing contrast stitching inside the bag, and by that point I was so tired of chhosing .
> Togo IMO is the toughest leather, and I wanted a really usable, non-fragile bag, and Togo Sellier is pretty rare, so I thought it would be a nice practical yet unique choice.



great choice! looking forward to seeing it here. bleu nuit would have been great too, dark blue and red is a classic too.


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered very simply: black Togo sellier with Rouge H interior and brushed PHW. Since I ultimately went with Togo, I could have done Bleu Nuit, but I wasn't 100% about it with rouge, especially as I am doing contrast stitching inside the bag, and by that point I was so tired of chhosing .
> Togo IMO is the toughest leather, and I wanted a really usable, non-fragile bag, and Togo Sellier is pretty rare, so I thought it would be a nice practical yet unique choice.



LOL, I also ordered almost the same bag: Black Swift with Rouge H interior and gold H/W, no contrast stitching.

But I must be crazy because I also want to order a dark blue with red lining:girlwhack:! Ever since I saw a navy blue Boxcalf Birkin with red lining I can't get it out of my mind: I had already ordered the black/red combo, otherwise I would have changed to dark blue instead of black.


----------



## Chloesam

duna said:


> LOL, I also ordered almost the same bag: Black Swift with Rouge H interior and gold H/W, no contrast stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> But I must be crazy because I also want to order a dark blue with red lining:girlwhack:! Ever since I saw a navy blue Boxcalf Birkin with red lining I can't get it out of my mind: I had already ordered the black/red combo, otherwise I would have changed to dark blue instead of black.




That makes 3 of us. I ordered a B 35 cm black Epsom with Rouge H interior and brushed gold hardware. Although mine is a B and not a K. I am supposed to pick it up from my local H tomorrow!


----------



## duna

Chloesam said:


> That makes 3 of us. I ordered a B 35 cm black Epsom with Rouge H interior and brushed gold hardware. Although mine is a B and not a K. I am supposed to pick it up from my local H tomorrow!



Yayyy, lucky you! Mine is a 35 Birkin aswell: I ordered it last April, so I guess I'll have to wait quite a bit before I see it I'm still waiting for a Swift 35 B ordered April 2014!


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> LOL, I also ordered almost the same bag: Black Swift with Rouge H interior and gold H/W, no contrast stitching.
> 
> But I must be crazy because I also want to order a dark blue with red lining:girlwhack:! Ever since I saw a navy blue Boxcalf Birkin with red lining I can't get it out of my mind: I had already ordered the black/red combo, otherwise I would have changed to dark blue instead of black.





Chloesam said:


> That makes 3 of us. I ordered a B 35 cm black Epsom with Rouge H interior and brushed gold hardware. Although mine is a B and not a K. I am supposed to pick it up from my local H tomorrow!





duna said:


> Yayyy, lucky you! Mine is a 35 Birkin aswell: I ordered it last April, so I guess I'll have to wait quite a bit before I see it I'm still waiting for a Swift 35 B ordered April 2014!




Yayyy black with Rouge H club  I do like dark blue with red, I had actually considered Bleu Saphir. I also thought about a B30 as I only have 35s, and with a Birkin you can better see the contrast interior   But I need a black K with PHW ("need", lol)!

Next SO will either be a B30 or K28 and I will be much more adventurous


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> Yayyy black with Rouge H club  I do like dark blue with red, I had actually considered Bleu Saphir. I also thought about a B30 as I only have 35s, and with a Birkin you can better see the contrast interior   But I need a black K with PHW ("need", lol)!
> 
> Next SO will either be a B30 or K28 and I will be much more adventurous


Right there with you Quelle! We are totally thinking along the same lines. At my local H today my SM said "we need to do something more adventurous on your next SO".  I did in fact pick up my SO today and even though it is a classic or safe color combo I am completely in love! I will post pics tomorrow morning on the SO thread.
My SM showed me pics of some absolutely gorgeous greens and reds coming out next year!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> Right there with you Quelle! We are totally thinking along the same lines. At my local H today my SM said "we need to do something more adventurous on your next SO".  I did in fact pick up my SO today and even though it is a classic or safe color combo I am completely in love! I will post pics tomorrow morning on the SO thread.
> My SM showed me pics of some absolutely gorgeous greens and reds coming out next year!


OOOH!!!!! Can't wait to see! So excited.

It's funny, I felt it was easier to get a less classic bag at resale (at least the kind of bags I like) and that it was OK to order a classic. But now I am ready for an unusual bag.


----------



## Daisu

Chloesam said:


> Right there with you Quelle! We are totally thinking along the same lines. At my local H today my SM said "we need to do something more adventurous on your next SO".  I did in fact pick up my SO today and even though it is a classic or safe color combo I am completely in love! I will post pics tomorrow morning on the SO thread.
> 
> My SM showed me pics of some absolutely gorgeous greens and reds coming out next year!




Congrats on getting your SO!!! Looking forward to seeing your pictures! 

The only thing I was told about the new colors was a very very very light pink. I really want to see those reds and greens [emoji3]


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hello Ladies,

I am not that excited about the new FW Leather swatches except Rose Azalea! 
Is it confirmed that RA will be available only for SO ladies???  

I really dream of a Birkin in RA 

TIA"


----------



## Coco4Life

ermottina said:


> Just bought a birkin 35 in bleu nuit, in my opinion not darker than indigo, and more blue (indigo with more purple undertone)  . Very closed to bleu abyss. In sunlight a real rich blue, love it with jeans!


Kindly, can you take a picture of the Blue Nuit? Many thanks.


----------



## Serva1

Would love to see a pic of BN [emoji170]


----------



## ermottina

Coco4Life said:


> Kindly, can you take a picture of the Blue Nuit? Many thanks.



BN Birkin inside, outside, compared with Bleu de Malte B40 and with Bleu Iris B 30 ostrich


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## doves75

ermottina said:


> BN Birkin inside, outside, compared with Bleu de Malte B40 and with Bleu Iris B 30 ostrich




Thanks for the comparison pics ermottina [emoji6][emoji6]. Although it's almost black I still can see a hint of bleu in it. All you bags are gorgeous. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ermottina

doves75 said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics ermottina [emoji6][emoji6]. Although it's almost black I still can see a hint of bleu in it. All you bags are gorgeous. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



I think In the picture look darker than in reality, I tried to do a picture compared with so black box.... I can easily see it is blue especially outside.


----------



## doves75

ermottina said:


> I think In the picture look darker than in reality, I tried to do a picture compared with so black box.... I can easily see it is blue especially outside.




Your comparison pic is getting better and better [emoji7][emoji7]. That SO black B...TDF.


----------



## Daisu

ermottina said:


> I think In the picture look darker than in reality, I tried to do a picture compared with so black box.... I can easily see it is blue especially outside.




Beautiful!! Love all your gorgeous B's [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## duna

ermottina said:


> Just bought a birkin 35 in bleu nuit, in my opinion not darker than indigo, and more blue (indigo with more purple undertone)  . Very closed to bleu abyss. In sunlight a real rich blue, love it with jeans!



I finally saw the new swatches, and between Bleu Nuit and Bleu Baltique I much prefer B Nuit, I saw both outside in daylight and  it's the most similar to the old B Marine.

I still get confused on when and which colours can be ordered at each SO session. Can anyone confirm that Bleu Nuit CAN be ordered at the next SOs (Sept/October) ???


----------



## juss

duna said:


> I finally saw the new swatches, and between Bleu Nuit and Bleu Baltique I much prefer B Nuit, I saw both outside in daylight and  it's the most similar to the old B Marine.
> 
> I still get confused on when and which colours can be ordered at each SO session. Can anyone confirm that Bleu Nuit CAN be ordered at the next SOs (Sept/October) ???



It is gorgeous, isn't it? while I quite like baltique Bleu nuit is much better in terms of matching (judging by my experience with colvert, which is similar to Baltique)
I am totally confused myself about when and what can be ordered


----------



## duna

juss said:


> It is gorgeous, isn't it? while I quite like baltique Bleu nuit is much better in terms of matching (judging by my experience with colvert, which is similar to Baltique)
> I am totally confused myself about when and what can be ordered



yes, BN is lovely: B Baltique is very nice too, but it has that slight green undertone which is not what I'm looking for ATM. 

I do hope someone can chime in about which blue is available to SO this Fall.


----------



## Daisu

duna said:


> yes, BN is lovely: B Baltique is very nice too, but it has that slight green undertone which is not what I'm looking for ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope someone can chime in about which blue is available to SO this Fall.




Blue Baltique and blue nuit are Fall 2015 colors and were available for the last SO. I believe the list of colors for the fall SO have not been revealed yet (and will contain colors from spring 2016).


----------



## Chloesam

Daisu said:


> Congrats on getting your SO!!! Looking forward to seeing your pictures!
> 
> The only thing I was told about the new colors was a very very very light pink. I really want to see those reds and greens [emoji3]




Somehow I missed your post  Daisu, the reds and greens I mentioned are for AW 2016 I think. One was a bit brighter than rouge H but still very similar. It was gorgeous!  The other red I think was like tomato red, really pretty. For the greens I think one was a bright green like bambou called cactus. The other was a little more like a cross between forest/army green. Unfortunately not available anytime soon.


----------



## duna

Daisu said:


> Blue Baltique and blue nuit are Fall 2015 colors and were available for the last SO. I believe the list of colors for the fall SO have not been revealed yet (and will contain colors from spring 2016).



Aaah right, thanks!!


----------



## juliet827

ermottina said:


> I think In the picture look darker than in reality, I tried to do a picture compared with so black box.... I can easily see it is blue especially outside.



Wow- great picture. Drooling over your black SO- gorgeous.  Both bags are so beautiful.


----------



## rubysoma

ermottina said:


> BN Birkin inside, outside, compared with Bleu de Malte B40 and with Bleu Iris B 30 ostrich



Beautiful color.  Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you so much for posting pics of BN and I love navy blue [emoji170] Actually I adore all the bags in the pics [emoji7] This was very helpful.


----------



## Daisu

Chloesam said:


> Somehow I missed your post  Daisu, the reds and greens I mentioned are for AW 2016 I think. One was a bit brighter than rouge H but still very similar. It was gorgeous!  The other red I think was like tomato red, really pretty. For the greens I think one was a bright green like bambou called cactus. The other was a little more like a cross between forest/army green. Unfortunately not available anytime soon.




Thanks for the info, Chloesam! They sound very interesting. I'm always so excited about new colors [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> Somehow I missed your post  Daisu, the reds and greens I mentioned are for AW 2016 I think. One was a bit brighter than rouge H but still very similar. It was gorgeous!  The other red I think was like tomato red, really pretty. For the greens I think one was a bright green like bambou called cactus. The other was a little more like a cross between forest/army green. Unfortunately not available anytime soon.



The new colors sound interesting and different ~ thanks for the update, *Chloesam*.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## juss

ermottina said:


> I think In the picture look darker than in reality, I tried to do a picture compared with so black box.... I can easily see it is blue especially outside.



Beautiful bags! Congrats!


----------



## kellyhsieh

Any new bring color for AW 2015?


----------



## cr1stalangel

ermottina said:


> I think In the picture look darker than in reality, I tried to do a picture compared with so black box.... I can easily see it is blue especially outside.



Thank you so much for this comparison pictures Ermottina. I have been thinking about Bleu Nuit since I saw the swatch. Very happy to see that it's what I hoped how it would be. Your collection are just TDF!


----------



## ermottina

cr1stalangel said:


> Thank you so much for this comparison pictures Ermottina. I have been thinking about Bleu Nuit since I saw the swatch. Very happy to see that it's what I hoped how it would be. Your collection are just TDF!


Thank you ALL.


----------



## Monceau

Does anyone know if box is back? I noticed a box sellier Kelly in the f/w RTW booklet.


----------



## Daisu

Monceau said:


> Does anyone know if box is back? I noticed a box sellier Kelly in the f/w RTW booklet.




I asked my SA about that bag too [emoji4] I'm not sure about other colors or sizes or styles but he said that the store would be receiving a few of that particular bag.


----------



## Meta

Poppy orange in Swift as seen on Virevolte on EU H.com


----------



## NewBe

Monceau said:


> Does anyone know if box is back? I noticed a box sellier Kelly in the f/w RTW booklet.



what is a RTW booklet?  back in the spring, i was told that box leather for kelly is one available for 2016 special orders.  maybe i'll get lucky  really looking forward to it.


----------



## bags to die for

Some new colours for SS

Rouge tomato
Rouge grenade
Eglantine
Sauge
Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)

Bleu paon and indigo are back.
New leather called novillo


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for the info [emoji1]


----------



## starstarz

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



Woohoo, Bleu Paon is back!!!!!!!! Yeah yeah


----------



## sydgirl

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



Omg bleu paon!! &#128588;&#128588;&#128588; So excited!!! Hoping to score a K in this &#128150;


----------



## WilliamLion

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



Thank you for your info!! Really interested in seeing the new leather!! Do you have more info about the new leather? Thanks!!


----------



## cinder

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for your info!! Really interested in seeing the new leather!! Do you have more info about the new leather? Thanks!!




There are already a few bags available in Taurillon Novillo, here you have an example:

http://france.hermes.com/cuir/sacs-...l?size_leather=M&color_hermes=ETOUPE&nuance=2

You can read a little about it here if you know German. I would have translated but I am at work atm.

http://horstson.de/dinge-die-wir-haben-moechten-hermes-spring-summer-2015-accessoires/2014/10/


----------



## Les Tambours

Ah thinking of Spring Summer 2016 already! 

I have to say I really, really love the sound of Rouge grenade ( which I assume should be a colour like pomegranate), Eglantine (which should be a really pretty mid shade of pink - very English country garden) and Sauge ( so long as it s not washed out like many of the recent colours that strayed from the neutral zone). But Bleu Paon is still a star colour for me


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Les Tambours said:


> Ah thinking of Spring Summer 2016 already!
> 
> I have to say I really, really love the sound of Rouge grenade ( which I assume should be a colour like pomegranate), Eglantine (which should be a really pretty mid shade of pink - very English country garden) and Sauge ( so long as it s not washed out like many of the recent colours that strayed from the neutral zone). But Bleu Paon is still a star colour for me



My SA said rouge grenade reminded her of rouge H.


----------



## bagidiotic

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



Wow your  news make me itchy  already lol
Interesting 
Thanks  bags to die for


----------



## Monceau

NewBe said:


> what is a RTW booklet?  back in the spring, i was told that box leather for kelly is one available for 2016 special orders.  maybe i'll get lucky  really looking forward to it.


Ready to wear- women's fall clothing booklet.
They have a gorgeous box Rouge H box sellier Kelly with an Amazone strap.


----------



## NewBe

Monceau said:


> Ready to wear- women's fall clothing booklet.
> They have a gorgeous box Rouge H box sellier Kelly with an Amazone strap.



gotta go check it out  Thanks.


----------



## blueberryjam

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



Thanks for the intel *bags to die for*! 



Monceau said:


> Ready to wear- women's fall clothing booklet.
> They have a gorgeous box Rouge H box sellier Kelly with an Amazone strap.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> *New leather called novillo*



Kinda looks like a softer version of epsom to me.  Thank you so much for the intel!


----------



## duna

Here's a bag in taurillion Novillo on H.com Europe:


http://italy.hermes.com/pelle/borse...size_leather=M&color_hermes=GERANIUM&nuance=1


----------



## WilliamLion

cinder said:


> There are already a few bags available in Taurillon Novillo, here you have an example:
> 
> http://france.hermes.com/cuir/sacs-...l?size_leather=M&color_hermes=ETOUPE&nuance=2
> 
> You can read a little about it here if you know German. I would have translated but I am at work atm.
> 
> http://horstson.de/dinge-die-wir-haben-moechten-hermes-spring-summer-2015-accessoires/2014/10/



I didn't even notice it has already come out! Thank you for letting me know.

I also did a little search and found this red one in Novillo:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/red-color-family-pics-only-100920-20.html

I feel like this leather is a little bit similar to Evergrain/Evercolor

I also read the website you kindly provided thanks to Google Translate. I can't wait to see the Victoria III and my wallet is crying now


----------



## Kakadu

I saw the samples yesterday.

The right spelling is terre battue (clay in tennis)
Eglantine is a very pale pink
Rouge Grenade a mixture of rubis and garance


----------



## 27leborse

cinder said:


> There are already a few bags available in Taurillon Novillo, here you have an example:
> 
> http://france.hermes.com/cuir/sacs-...l?size_leather=M&color_hermes=ETOUPE&nuance=2
> 
> You can read a little about it here if you know German. I would have translated but I am at work atm.
> 
> http://horstson.de/dinge-die-wir-haben-moechten-hermes-spring-summer-2015-accessoires/2014/10/



Translated, the article claims "the new leather " Taurillon Novillo " is particularly finely textured, looks sporty, yet totally classy."


----------



## boo1689

Kakadu said:


> I saw the samples yesterday.
> 
> The right spelling is terre battue (clay in tennis)
> Eglantine is a very pale pink
> Rouge Grenade a mixture of rubis and garance




How does Eglantine compare to rose Sakura if you don't mind my asking ? 
TIA~


----------



## doves75

Cavalier Girl said:


> Kinda looks like a softer version of epsom to me.  Thank you so much for the intel!







27leborse said:


> Translated, the article claims "the new leather " Taurillon Novillo " is particularly finely textured, looks sporty, yet totally classy."




I think from the translation and the online pic....the Novillo has natural grain and not pressed like Epsom does. Pls correct me if I'm wrong. Thank you.


----------



## Kakadu

boo1689 said:


> How does Eglantine compare to rose Sakura if you don't mind my asking ?
> TIA~



Sorry for the late answer,I was not online for some time.
Rose Sakura is more of a baby pink,églantine closer to powdery beige pink,if you see what I mean.


----------



## boo1689

Kakadu said:


> Sorry for the late answer,I was not online for some time.
> Rose Sakura is more of a baby pink,églantine closer to powdery beige pink,if you see what I mean.




Thank you thank you dear Kakadu!!! Yup yup I get what you mean


----------



## HPassion

Not sure if this is the correct thread to post but my SM said the so Kelly will be discontinued.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## luckylove

HPassion said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread to post but my SM said the so Kelly will be discontinued.



Oh, that is a shame! Although I use my handheld bags more than shoulder bags, I do like the styling and ease of the so kelly.


----------



## sassygee

luckylove said:


> Oh, that is a shame! Although I use my handheld bags more than shoulder bags, I do like the styling and ease of the so kelly.




*I love the SO Kelly, its hands free, under the radar for commuting or occasionally taking the metro, and looks chic.  Glad I purchased one years ago.  So glad I did!  Oh well...change is change!*


----------



## crazyforbag

Is 3Q color code for Rose Sakura? I saw a 3Q Birkin 30 TC GHW from a reseller today.


----------



## NewBe

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



Do you happen know if indigo or bleu nuit (or other shades of blue) will be available for halzan in the coming seasons?  Thanks.


----------



## NewBe

ermottina said:


> Just bought a birkin 35 in bleu nuit, in my opinion not darker than indigo, and more blue (indigo with more purple undertone)  . Very closed to bleu abyss. In sunlight a real rich blue, love it with jeans!



Would you happen to know how Bleu Nuit compares to Bleu Sapphire?  Thanks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

NewBe said:


> Would you happen to know how Bleu Nuit compares to Bleu Sapphire?  Thanks.


Much, much darker. Depends on the leather of course.


----------



## bags to die for

NewBe said:


> Do you happen know if indigo or bleu nuit (or other shades of blue) will be available for halzan in the coming seasons?  Thanks.



I'm sorry. I saw the swatches again and indigo is for AW. There are no dark blues for SS.


----------



## MayMay22

Hi Ladies

My lovely SA knows that I love neutral colour and she puts my  name down for a kelly in glycine colour. I do not have chance to see any swatch. And so far from what I find on google , it seems like this colour is so chamelon that it can looks mauvy/pinky in some photos, or mauvy grey in some photos.  The swatch photos that I found doesn't help me get better idea about it. 

For ladies who had a chance to see colour swatch or see bag in real life, do you think this "glycine" looks similar to valentino "dove grey/poudre" colour? Many thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## juss

MayMay22 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> My lovely SA knows that I love neutral colour and she puts my  name down for a kelly in glycine colour. I do not have chance to see any swatch. And so far from what I find on google , it seems like this colour is so chamelon that it can looks mauvy/pinky in some photos, or mauvy grey in some photos.  The swatch photos that I found doesn't help me get better idea about it.
> 
> For ladies who had a chance to see colour swatch or see bag in real life, do you think this "glycine" looks similar to valentino "dove grey/poudre" colour? Many thanks in advance for your comments.



Not sure what u r referring to - there r so many photos at your link. My Valentino dress has a more peachy hue, maybe u should post a picture. I saw glycine and it is very sophisticated, my SA likes it best of this season's colors. But i think i prefer to hold off until eglantine comes out - goes better with my wardrobe it seems. glycine has that pinkish purplish undertone that would limit its use in my case. But it is very beautiful, for sure.


----------



## MayMay22

juss said:


> Not sure what u r referring to - there r so many photos at your link. My Valentino dress has a more peachy hue, maybe u should post a picture. I saw glycine and it is very sophisticated, my SA likes it best of this season's colors. But i think i prefer to hold off until eglantine comes out - goes better with my wardrobe it seems. glycine has that pinkish purplish undertone that would limit its use in my case. But it is very beautiful, for sure.




Dear Juss 

Thank you for your reply.  I forget to mention in previous post that I refer to dove grey colour from rockstud accessories line.

There are a few pale pink (with different shades) nowsday.  When I first saw swatch photos here, I thought glycine is similar to gris t but in mauvish hue version. But seeing handbag photos taken under different light  on internet makes me wonder about this colour. What I am worried is that it will be too pale like rose dragee

H seems to come with exciting colours for S/S16. Eglantine seems to be one of beautiful colours. Unfortunately, my SA cannot inform me what the boutique will order for S/S16. So, I just have to wait


----------



## ermottina

NewBe said:


> Would you happen to know how Bleu Nuit compares to Bleu Sapphire?  Thanks.



I would say sapphire is a medium blue and nuit is a dark blue (night blue). Look at the picture (bleu nuit togo and bleu sapphire swift) in daylight without and with sunshine.


----------



## juss

ermottina said:


> I would say sapphire is a medium blue and nuit is a dark blue (night blue). Look at the picture (bleu nuit togo and bleu sapphire swift) in daylight without and with sunshine.



except that BS in togo and clemence is much much darker than in swift shown in these pics


----------



## juss

MayMay22 said:


> Dear Juss
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  I forget to mention in previous post that I refer to dove grey colour from rockstud accessories line.
> 
> There are a few pale pink (with different shades) nowsday.  When I first saw swatch photos here, I thought glycine is similar to gris t but in mauvish hue version. But seeing handbag photos taken under different light  on internet makes me wonder about this colour. What I am worried is that it will be too pale like rose dragee
> 
> H seems to come with exciting colours for S/S16. Eglantine seems to be one of beautiful colours. Unfortunately, my SA cannot inform me what the boutique will order for S/S16. So, I just have to wait



these shoes look grey to me. glycine definitely has a pinksh shade


----------



## ermottina

MayMay22 said:


> Dear Juss
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  I forget to mention in previous post that I refer to dove grey colour from rockstud accessories line.
> 
> There are a few pale pink (with different shades) nowsday.  When I first saw swatch photos here, I thought glycine is similar to gris t but in mauvish hue version. But seeing handbag photos taken under different light  on internet makes me wonder about this colour. What I am worried is that it will be too pale like rose dragee
> 
> H seems to come with exciting colours for S/S16. Eglantine seems to be one of beautiful colours. Unfortunately, my SA cannot inform me what the boutique will order for S/S16. So, I just have to wait



I saw glycine swatch and to me similar to the valentino bag in the picture. Remembered me also the old griolet color and not much different from gris tourterelle with more pink/lilac inside. Definitely darker thank rose dragee. But depends from type of leather as well...


----------



## ermottina

MayMay22 said:


> Dear Juss
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  I forget to mention in previous post that I refer to dove grey colour from rockstud accessories line.
> 
> There are a few pale pink (with different shades) nowsday.  When I first saw swatch photos here, I thought glycine is similar to gris t but in mauvish hue version. But seeing handbag photos taken under different light  on internet makes me wonder about this colour. What I am worried is that it will be too pale like rose dragee
> 
> H seems to come with exciting colours for S/S16. Eglantine seems to be one of beautiful colours. Unfortunately, my SA cannot inform me what the boutique will order for S/S16. So, I just have to wait



found glicyne in evercolor leather...maybe can help you better.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

MayMay22 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> My lovely SA knows that I love neutral colour and she puts my  name down for a kelly in glycine colour. I do not have chance to see any swatch. And so far from what I find on google , it seems like this colour is so chamelon that it can looks mauvy/pinky in some photos, or mauvy grey in some photos.  The swatch photos that I found doesn't help me get better idea about it.
> 
> For ladies who had a chance to see colour swatch or see bag in real life, do you think this "glycine" looks similar to valentino "dove grey/poudre" colour? Many thanks in advance for your comments.


 
Here is a pic of Glycine GHW
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28967433&postcount=2575

HTH


----------



## MayMay22

juss said:


> these shoes look grey to me. glycine definitely has a pinksh shade





ermottina said:


> I saw glycine swatch and to me similar to the valentino bag in the picture. Remembered me also the old griolet color and not much different from gris tourterelle with more pink/lilac inside. Definitely darker thank rose dragee. But depends from type of leather as well...





ermottina said:


> found glicyne in evercolor leather...maybe can help you better.





crazyaboutbags said:


> Here is a pic of Glycine GHW
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28967433&postcount=2575
> 
> HTH





Dear Juss, Ermottina, Crazyaboutbags

Thank you for your replies. I can see what Ermottia means by glycine in different leather shows different tone.   Seems like glycine shows pinkier tone in clemence (link by crazyaboutbags) than evercolor leather. I also have a photo of glycine mini berline in swift and this one looks so pale.As long as it does not look like this in swift leather, I am happy. 

I think my kelly will be in evergrain(evercolor) leather. I also found another photo of glycine in evercolor from internet (sorry, I cannot find its link atm), and made a comparison of gris t. Both photos were taken from the same source.

 From the second photo, glycine looks quite close to the photos Ermottia showed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

crazyaboutbags said:


> Here is a pic of Glycine GHW
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28967433&postcount=2575
> 
> HTH



I am not sure this is accurate. To me, the swatch showed a lot less pink/mauve tones.


----------



## duna

bags to die for said:


> I'm sorry. I saw the swatches again and indigo is for AW. There are no dark blues for SS.



I must be as thick as a brick but I still haven't understood whether Bleu Nuit can or cannot be  special ordered at the next RAC (usually Sept/Oct)??


----------



## NewBe

ermottina said:


> I would say sapphire is a medium blue and nuit is a dark blue (night blue). Look at the picture (bleu nuit togo and bleu sapphire swift) in daylight without and with sunshine.



wow, the lighting really makes a difference.  now i know who to go to if i have question about blue.  I got the glacier LOVE the the color.  Thank you so much for sharing the pics.


----------



## NewBe

crazyaboutbags said:


> Here is a pic of Glycine GHW
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28967433&postcount=2575
> 
> HTH



I seen a bag (don't remember which style) in glycine, clemence in person.  The color feels closer to the birkin and berline pics posted earlier.  i didn't feel it is as bright as the kelly pics.  It is a pretty soft, smoothing color.  It is definitely darker than rose dragee.


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am not sure this is accurate. To me, the swatch showed a lot less pink/mauve tones.


I agree, I've seen this bag in a Birkin and it's quite a washed-out color. Glycine is wisteria and to me this color looks more like a cascade of wisteria vines from a distance, bleached by the sun - a mauve pink, but a very powdery, washed-out one. Some will love it. I know the Valentino color that was referenced earlier and it's just a bit pinker and less grey than that color.
Honestly....the only way to really understand a color is to see it as we all know H colors look very different in different lights and photos - and that's if the leather doesn't vary!


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> I must be as thick as a brick but I still haven't understood whether Bleu Nuit can or cannot be  special ordered at the next RAC (usually Sept/Oct)??


I haven't seen the order sheet yet but it was available for SO this spring as a new A/W color (the colors marked IN), so I would guess it would be available at RAC, that's usually how it works. I'm somewhat wishing I had ordered it, although the photos in bright sunlight look too blue.


----------



## MayMay22

QuelleFromage said:


> I agree, I've seen this bag in a Birkin and it's quite a washed-out color. Glycine is wisteria and to me this color looks more like a cascade of wisteria vines from a distance, bleached by the sun - a mauve pink, but a very powdery, washed-out one. Some will love it. I know the Valentino color that was referenced earlier and it's just a bit pinker and less grey than that color.
> Honestly....the only way to really understand a color is to see it as we all know H colors look very different in different lights and photos - and that's if the leather doesn't vary!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am not sure this is accurate. To me, the swatch showed a lot less pink/mauve tones.



Many thanks QuelleFromage, and xiangxiang0731.. I am so looking forward to see the bag in real life.. but it might be a while ...


----------



## MayMay22

NewBe said:


> I seen a bag (don't remember which style) in glycine, clemence in person.  The color feels closer to the birkin and berline pics posted earlier.  i didn't feel it is as bright as the kelly pics.  It is a pretty soft, smoothing color.  It is definitely darker than rose dragee.



Thanks  for your opinion, Newbe


----------



## cucomelon5

Will bags/SLGs in Glycine and other colors from that season start showing up in stores and on H.com soon?  Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I haven't seen the order sheet yet but it was available for SO this spring as a new A/W color (the colors marked IN), so I would guess it would be available at RAC, that's usually how it works. I'm somewhat wishing I had ordered it, although the photos in bright sunlight look too blue.



I'm so confused about the seasons colors and RAC ... I'm dying for a Blue Atoll B30... is it possible to do a RAC order in October? Is BA available?


----------



## cucomelon5

Sorry, a 2nd question: does anyone know if blue orage is still available for POs (or SOs)? Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so confused about the seasons colors and RAC ... I'm dying for a Blue Atoll B30... is it possible to do a RAC order in October? Is BA available?



BA in spring was available for SO in everything but chèvre, but it was a spring color not a fall one. Usually fall colors can be ordered the whole year starting from first RAC of year, according to my great-aunt (who has been buying Hermès forever). BA seems in demand though so probably likely? I hope so, know how much you love it!!



cucomelon5 said:


> Sorry, a 2nd question: does anyone know if blue orage is still available for POs (or SOs)? Thanks!



Was not on last SO list, but anything is possible.....such a lovely color!


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> I haven't seen the order sheet yet but it was available for SO this spring as a new A/W color (the colors marked IN), so I would guess it would be available at RAC, that's usually how it works. I'm somewhat wishing I had ordered it, although the photos in bright sunlight look too blue.



Ah, thanks my dear, this is very clear! I wasn't after a dark blue at the last RAC so I didn't check, now I really hope it's available!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ermottina

QuelleFromage said:


> I haven't seen the order sheet yet but it was available for SO this spring as a new A/W color (the colors marked IN), so I would guess it would be available at RAC, that's usually how it works. I'm somewhat wishing I had ordered it, although the photos in bright sunlight look too blue.



BN and BS  are actually more darker than the picture shown in bright sunlight. The photo was just perfect to compare the two blue shades, but in fact they are different.


----------



## chicinthecity777

QuelleFromage said:


> I agree, I've seen this bag in a Birkin and it's quite a washed-out color. Glycine is wisteria and to me this color looks more like a cascade of wisteria vines from a distance, bleached by the sun - a mauve pink, but a very powdery, washed-out one. Some will love it. I know the Valentino color that was referenced earlier and it's just a bit pinker and less grey than that color.
> *Honestly....the only way to really understand a color is to see it as we all know H colors look very different in different lights and photos - and that's if the leather doesn't vary!*



This + 100 times!


----------



## majusaka

sorry newbie here, so the colours I can find in the store will be those in the list for podium order?


----------



## bagidiotic

majusaka said:


> sorry newbie here, so the colours I can find in the store will be those in the list for podium order?



Only the sm will know what colours are available at podium
Also they will be the decision maker to offer or reject your request


----------



## majusaka

bagidiotic said:


> Only the sm will know what colours are available at podium
> Also they will be the decision maker to offer or reject your request


I missed the opportunity for PO this year so I want to try my luck in the store, but not sure what colors I will find in the store though


----------



## LaPato

MayMay22 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> My lovely SA knows that I love neutral colour and she puts my  name down for a kelly in glycine colour. I do not have chance to see any swatch. And so far from what I find on google , it seems like this colour is so chamelon that it can looks mauvy/pinky in some photos, or mauvy grey in some photos.  The swatch photos that I found doesn't help me get better idea about it.
> 
> For ladies who had a chance to see colour swatch or see bag in real life, do you think this "glycine" looks similar to valentino "dove grey/poudre" colour? Many thanks in advance for your comments.











boo1689 said:


> How does Eglantine compare to rose Sakura if you don't mind my asking ?
> TIA~




Hi ladies !! 
I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!


----------



## periogirl28

LaPato said:


> Hi ladies !!
> I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!




Thank you for this. 
Wow that is really, really pale!


----------



## crazyaboutbags

LaPato said:


> Hi ladies !!
> I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!


Thanks so much! is it like a light pink color?

What other colors did you see?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## LaPato

crazyaboutbags said:


> Thanks so much! is it like a light pink color?
> 
> What other colors did you see?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



I saw rouge tomato .. It looks like a red capacine ? Sorry if Im spelling thay wrong ... It definitely has an orange under tone, more in swift than in togo . 






periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for this.
> Wow that is really, really pale!



Yes !! Like a pinky blush color  ! Its so pretty though .


----------



## majusaka

bags to die for said:


> I'm sorry. I saw the swatches again and indigo is for AW. There are no dark blues for SS.


what about bleu paon, is it going to be available for ss?


----------



## LaPato

majusaka said:


> what about bleu paon, is it going to be available for ss?



Yes !


----------



## boo1689

LaPato said:


> Hi ladies !!
> I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!




Thank you Sooo much !! You are so super [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## rania1981

LaPato said:


> Hi ladies !!
> I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!



Thank you so much for the swatch! It is a beautiful color, do you know if its available in togo?


----------



## QuelleFromage

ermottina said:


> BN and BS  are actually more darker than the picture shown in bright sunlight. The photo was just perfect to compare the two blue shades, but in fact they are different.


My mom just came home with a Bleu Nuit Birkin. It's basically black blue. To me it is much darker than Indigo.


----------



## ermottina

QuelleFromage said:


> My mom just came home with a Bleu Nuit Birkin. It's basically black blue. To me it is much darker than Indigo.


I do not have a bag in indigo (only a kelly dog bracelet shown in photo) but remember to have declined to one offered (in togo or TC) because I could hardly see the blue if not in full sun. BN is very dark and can be maybe considered a black blue but you can see right away which is blue and not black. Maybe also it depends on the type of leather, I was  looking for many years to get a real blue bag and now very happy to have found it!!!! here photo of my kd indigo in  suede and togo BN.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ermottina said:


> I do not have a bag in indigo (only a kelly dog bracelet shown in photo) but remember to have declined to one offered (in togo or TC) because I could hardly see the blue if not in full sun. BN is very dark and can be maybe considered a black blue but you can see right away which is blue and not black. Maybe also it depends on the type of leather, I was  looking for many years to get a real blue bag and now very happy to have found it!!!! here photo of my kd indigo in  suede and togo BN.


This isn't intended to debate anyone......... It was just my personal observation from my mom's bag, as people are asking about BN.


----------



## LaPato

boo1689 said:


> Thank you Sooo much !! You are so super [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]











rania1981 said:


> Thank you so much for the swatch! It is a beautiful color, do you know if its available in togo?



 Your welcome ! There are lots of reds shades for ss2016 .. The only color I liked was blue paon and this light pinkish!


----------



## zoe831

ermottina said:


> BN Birkin inside, outside, compared with Bleu de Malte B40 and with Bleu Iris B 30 ostrich



What a beautiful bag!  Is it Togo?  35?


----------



## ermottina

zoe831 said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Is it Togo?  35?



Yes it is, BN togo 35 Birkin


----------



## Juda

Found the answer to my question.


----------



## zoe831

ermottina said:


> Yes it is, BN togo 35 Birkin



It's gorgeous!  Please post some modelling pictures when you have time.  I would love to see!


----------



## pierina2

Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.

Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LaPato said:


> Hi ladies !!
> I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!



Wow.... this is super pretty pale and girly 
Thanks for posting these fabb photos!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.
> 
> Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!



Love it Pierina!!! Great alternative to basic black!


----------



## Ladybaga

pierina2 said:


> Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.
> 
> Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!



pierina, I was just thinking about you the other day! i hope you are doing well!  I love your new lindy! what a gorgeous, rich color!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

pierina2 said:


> Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.
> 
> Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!



It is indeed a very nice neutral color.  I was lucky to saw one at a store the other day. Very nice.


----------



## textilegirl

pierina2 said:


> Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.
> 
> Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!



Wow pierina, that's a fabulous neutral!  I'm a big fan of those slightly 'off' colors that work perfectly as neutrals but offer a little extra zip of intrigue.  Well done!!!  Hope all is well in your neck of the woods &#127809;


----------



## bagidiotic

pierina2 said:


> Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.
> 
> Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!



Thanks for sharing your new lindy
Nice to see you here again


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it Pierina!!! Great alternative to basic black!


 


Ladybaga said:


> pierina, I was just thinking about you the other day! i hope you are doing well!  I love your new lindy! what a gorgeous, rich color!!!


 


Love_Couture said:


> It is indeed a very nice neutral color.  I was lucky to saw one at a store the other day. Very nice.


 


textilegirl said:


> Wow pierina, that's a fabulous neutral!  I'm a big fan of those slightly 'off' colors that work perfectly as neutrals but offer a little extra zip of intrigue.  Well done!!!  Hope all is well in your neck of the woods &#55356;&#57153;


 


bagidiotic said:


> Thanks for sharing your new lindy
> Nice to see you here again


 

Thank you everyone, so much!      You're all very kind.  I've just been busy, although lurking on several threads.  Nice to be back!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really beautiful *pierina2*! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## coucou chanel

ermottina said:


> found glicyne in evercolor leather...maybe can help you better.





MayMay22 said:


> Dear Juss, Ermottina, Crazyaboutbags
> 
> Thank you for your replies. I can see what Ermottia means by glycine in different leather shows different tone.   Seems like glycine shows pinkier tone in clemence (link by crazyaboutbags) than evercolor leather. I also have a photo of glycine mini berline in swift and this one looks so pale.As long as it does not look like this in swift leather, I am happy.
> 
> I think my kelly will be in evergrain(evercolor) leather. I also found another photo of glycine in evercolor from internet (sorry, I cannot find its link atm), and made a comparison of gris t. Both photos were taken from the same source.
> 
> From the second photo, glycine looks quite close to the photos Ermottia showed.




wow i'm loving glycine in evercolor leather, maybe even more than Gris T! If I ever get over my color transfer fear, I'd def look into glycine.


----------



## pierina2

Encore Hermes said:


> Really beautiful *pierina2*! Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you, Encore Hermes.  Took it out with me today.


----------



## pretty99

Got picture of Eglantine against Gris Perle, quite true color


----------



## duna

Has anyone heard of dates for this Fall's RAC orders????


----------



## juss

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3138341
> 
> Got picture of Eglantine against Gris Perle, quite true color



great intelligence! thank you.
Do you know if the reds are rouge tomate and grenade? what about the rest fo the colors, do you happen to have made pics too?


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3138341
> 
> Got picture of Eglantine against Gris Perle, quite true color



Thank you for sharing! Do you know what that bright shade of red is?
I am secretly hoping that is Rouge Casaque in Chevre.


----------



## pretty99

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you know what that bright shade of red is?
> I am secretly hoping that is Rouge Casaque in Chevre.




That's rouge Tomate dear.


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> That's rouge Tomate dear.



Thank you .
I guess Rouge Casaque is more a true red than Rouge Tomate?
Has Rouge Tomate orange undertones?


----------



## pretty99

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you .
> 
> I guess Rouge Casaque is more a true red than Rouge Tomate?
> 
> Has Rouge Tomate orange undertones?




I had a little discussion with my SA regarding the color, it IS geranium......what else is new....hehehee. Yes it has a tad of orange undertone, but without comparison it's very red, compare to RC it's a tiny bit more orangie


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> I had a little discussion with my SA regarding the color, it IS geranium......what else is new....hehehee. Yes it has a tad of orange undertone, but without comparison it's very red, compare to RC it's a tiny bit more orangie



Ah same color, different name . Thank you so much for sharing!
Geranium/Rouge Tomate is nice, but I think I like RC better.
I wish H. would do a nice emerald shade of green .


----------



## minismurf04

They did... For croc.. Called emerald too.


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> They did... For croc.. Called emerald too.


 
Omg! I could imagine how rich and chic it's gonna look...especially a Kelly cut


----------



## **Chanel**

minismurf04 said:


> They did... For croc.. Called emerald too.



I can only imagine how beautiful that must look IRL.
Croc B. is not going to happen for me anytime soon, but a girl can dream .


----------



## PF2010

pierina2 said:


> Here's the FW 15 color, Prunoir, in a 34 clemence Lindy.  I'd say it's a blackened purple, with dark purple stitching and fabric on the zipper. For me it's a wonderful interesting neutral.
> 
> Also pics with an ebene clemence Bolide and a Noir Kelly, to compare the color.  HTH!


Do you think this is darker than raisin?


----------



## minismurf04

Rami00 said:


> Omg! I could imagine how rich and chic it's gonna look...especially a Kelly cut







**Chanel** said:


> I can only imagine how beautiful that must look IRL.
> 
> Croc B. is not going to happen for me anytime soon, but a girl can dream .




Absolutely! That and scherazade...and then I wake up and go back to reg leather reality..[emoji28][emoji23][emoji8]lol


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

PF2010 said:


> Do you think this is darker than raisin?


much much darker than raisin, almost like black


----------



## QuelleFromage

pretty99 said:


> much much darker than raisin, almost like black


Prunoir is beautiful!


----------



## pierina2

PF2010 said:


> Do you think this is darker than raisin?


 


pretty99 said:


> much much darker than raisin, almost like black


 

Thanks for your reply, *pretty99!*  I don't know raisin at all, I just got interested in the purples after seeing the Prunoir swatch.  

When you first look at Prunoir, *PF2010,* you see darkness first of all, and then the faint purple tone.


----------



## mp4

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for your reply, *pretty99!*  I don't know raisin at all, I just got interested in the purples after seeing the Prunoir swatch.
> 
> When you first look at Prunoir, *PF2010,* you see darkness first of all, and then the faint purple tone.



H has been frustratingly avoiding purple in recent seasons imho!


----------



## pierina2

mp4 said:


> H has been frustratingly avoiding purple in recent seasons imho!


 

And so far it doesn't look like there's any coming for SS16.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ermottina said:


> I do not have a bag in indigo (only a kelly dog bracelet shown in photo) but remember to have declined to one offered (in togo or TC) because I could hardly see the blue if not in full sun. BN is very dark and can be maybe considered a black blue but you can see right away which is blue and not black. Maybe also it depends on the type of leather, I was  looking for many years to get a real blue bag and now very happy to have found it!!!! here photo of my kd indigo in  suede and togo BN.




Looks beautiful with PHW. I told my SA BN and BI would work for me. I was worried about the PHW but I can see it looks very nice. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## NewBe

LaPato said:


> Hi ladies !!
> I saw the swatches today for spring colors including Eglantine . Here is the swatch next to rose sakura, and also took a picture of me holding it  against my white shirt! .. Its very light !!! But a gorgeous color!



Oh my!  would you say the Eglantine is more pastel (or pale or softer) than Sakura?  Although Sakura is light pink, i still find it pretty strong color when i see the actual bag


----------



## brandee1002

NewBe said:


> Oh my!  would you say the Eglantine is more pastel (or pale or softer) than Sakura?  Although Sakura is light pink, i still find it pretty strong color when i see the actual bag



Eglantine is not as pink / strong as rose sakura. It is definitely creamy pink really pretty.  Definitely  more of a  chameleon color , while rose sakura is no doubt a light pink.


----------



## Sic_Sic

Does anyone know the Color code for Eglantine? TIA


----------



## NewBe

brandee1002 said:


> Eglantine is not as pink / strong as rose sakura. It is definitely creamy pink really pretty.  Definitely  more of a  chameleon color , while rose sakura is no doubt a light pink.



Thank you so much  Just out of curiosity, do you know how it compares to Rose Dragee?   Thanks again.


----------



## brandee1002

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much  Just out of curiosity, do you know how it compares to Rose Dragee?   Thanks again.



Ive never seen rose dragee in real life so I cant compare accurately. From looking at rose d online i would say eglantine has more yellow


----------



## HAddicted

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much  Just out of curiosity, do you know how it compares to Rose Dragee?   Thanks again.




Rose dragee is still in the pale pale pink/nude family. Egglatine is more off white/nude/pale pale pale peach to me. Here's a pic of the egglatine


----------



## MsHermesAU

HAddicted said:


> Rose dragee is still in the pale pale pink/nude family. Egglatine is more off white/nude/pale pale pale peach to me. Here's a pic of the egglatine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144046



Do you know the name of that turquoise/ blue in the middle of the swatch? Thanks


----------



## HAddicted

Oops typo *eglantine


----------



## HAddicted

MsHermesAU said:


> Do you know the name of that turquoise/ blue in the middle of the swatch? Thanks




I think it's blue atlantique. I may be wrong. I can't remember lol


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MsHermesAU

HAddicted said:


> I think it's blue atlantique. I may be wrong. I can't remember lol



Thanks anyway


----------



## Daisu

MsHermesAU said:


> Do you know the name of that turquoise/ blue in the middle of the swatch? Thanks




If I recall correctly the blue for SS16 was blue paon


----------



## Madam Bijoux

It's definitely blue paon.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Daisu said:


> If I recall correctly the blue for SS16 was blue paon





Madam Bijoux said:


> It's definitely blue paon.



Thank you both so much. It is beautiful, and it looks like it's coming in togo!


----------



## NewBe

HAddicted said:


> Rose dragee is still in the pale pale pink/nude family. Egglatine is more off white/nude/pale pale pale peach to me. Here's a pic of the egglatine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144046



Thank you so much.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Photo of Glycine Lindy on Hermes.com. It actually looks pinker in the screenshot than online.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

QuelleFromage said:


> Photo of Glycine Lindy on Hermes.com. It actually looks pinker in the screenshot than online.


Yes very pinkish but what is the actually color? Gray?


----------



## HPassion

It said "wisteria"


----------



## panthere55

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes very pinkish but what is the actually color? Gray?



Picture is good representation of color. It's def not gray. It's pink/mauve


----------



## QuelleFromage

HPassion said:


> It said "wisteria"



"Wisteria" is English for "Glycine". It is a pale pink-mauve.



panthere55 said:


> Picture is good representation of color. It's def not gray. It's pink/mauve



Taking a screenshot on a Mac automatically intensifies saturation. The bag on H.com is a better representation of the color.


----------



## ermottina

MayMay22 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> My lovely SA knows that I love neutral colour and she puts my  name down for a kelly in glycine colour. I do not have chance to see any swatch. And so far from what I find on google , it seems like this colour is so chamelon that it can looks mauvy/pinky in some photos, or mauvy grey in some photos.  The swatch photos that I found doesn't help me get better idea about it.
> 
> For ladies who had a chance to see colour swatch or see bag in real life, do you think this "glycine" looks similar to valentino "dove grey/poudre" colour? Many thanks in advance for your comments.



Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.


----------



## bagidiotic

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.



Pastel  sweet color


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.


Beautiful delicate color- thanks for sharing!


----------



## MayMay22

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.




WoW.... Congrats to your Glycine B.. It looks so beautifullllllll 

Thank you for sharing the photo


----------



## bluenavy

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.


 
perfect match


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sonaale

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.



Beautiful B and Rockstuds! Pink is my favorite color


----------



## Israeli_Flava

varvara said:


> OK my darlings, Info you all have been waiting for.... I am pretty tired, so please excuse the typos, if any occur. I only made lists for Chévre and Togo, as these are the two skins I personally prefer, order and inquire about. All the CT, Swift and Epsom lovers, please forgive me.
> As far as my knowledge and experience go, the selection for CT and Epsom will be pretty much the same, w Epsom having maybe a bit more of the bright colors I suspect, bc of the saturation of the colors into the skin (mostly very nice and rich). Swift will have less options- but could be a selection of more colours, which are NOT offered in any other skin. Exotics are not listed here, as I already did my order for those, hence simply put- I-did-not-care-about-it-anymore
> 
> These are the lists for SOs (I stress here this is a HSO offered for VIP clients ONLY, where you can choose contrast lining, stitching, type of hdw, pockets, your initials and the bag has a horseshoe next to the gilt stamp.) This is NOT applicable for regular POs.!!!
> 
> I would also kindly ask any and all members to be loyal and not spread the word/details on this info, as it's not a "TOP secret", but still sensitive as to the extent and precision. Please keep your sources to yourself, otherwise we will not be able to share them to help each other. Thank you
> 
> And now, here we go.
> 
> 
> * CHÉVRE* Mysore:
> 
> *Neutrals: *
> 
> ETOUPE
> CARAMEL
> GRIS PERLE
> GRIS TORTORELLE
> BRIQUE
> ARDOISE (Grey)
> 
> *Pinks/Purples:*
> ROSE THÉ
> ROSE LIPSTICK
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ANEMONE
> RAISIN
> 
> *Blues:*
> TURQUOISE
> BLEU PAON
> BLEU SAPPHIRE
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU AZTEQUE (YAY!!!!!! LOOOOOOVELY )
> 
> *Yellows:*
> CUMIN
> 
> *Oranges/Reds*
> ORANGE POPPY
> FEU
> ROUGE CASAQUE
> 
> *Greens:*
> MENTHE (YAAAAY!!!!)
> VERT TITIEN (Dark green, like vert fonce/or old vert foret- a true forest green)
> 
> 
> *TOGO:*
> 
> *Neutrals:*
> CRAIE
> TAUPE
> NATURAL
> CARAMEL
> GRIS TORTE.
> GRIS PERLE
> ALEZAN
> ETAIN
> NOIR
> ETOUPE
> BRIQUE
> ECORCE
> HAVANE
> GOLD
> PLOMB
> CACAO
> 
> *Pinks/Purples*
> ROSE CANDY
> ANEMONE
> ROSE CONFETTI
> ROSE THE
> RAISIN
> ROSE SAKURA
> ROUGE PIVOINE (coral/pink/orange)
> ROSE CANDY
> 
> *Blues:*
> BLUE JEAN
> BLUE INDIGO
> BLEU DE PRUSSE
> BLEU INDIGO
> BLEU ELECTRIQUE (YAAAAAY FOR MANY  )
> TURQUOISE
> BLUE GLACIER
> BLEU DE GALICE
> BLEU LIN
> BLEU OCEAN
> BLEU BALTIQUE
> BLEU NUIT
> COLVERT
> BLEU ATOLL
> 
> *Greens*
> VERT FONCE
> VERT OLIVE
> BAMBOU
> 
> *Reds/Oranges*
> CAPUCINE
> ORANGE
> FEU
> ROUGE PIVOINE
> VERMILLION
> RUBIS
> 
> *Yellows*
> JAUNE POUSSAIN
> 
> Lol... I think a need me a glass of champagne now!



Darling this was so helpful!!!! Do u have any info for Spring Chevre offerings yet ????


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling this was so helpful!!!! Do u have any info for Spring Chevre offerings yet ????


I have this list for Clemence, Swift, and Epsom as well, if anyone needs it, but it's the last SO list, not the new one. I have not as yet seen the new list 
I concur with being careful with this info everybody


----------



## replayii

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this list for Clemence, Swift, and Epsom as well, if anyone needs it, but it's the last SO list, not the new one. I have not as yet seen the new list
> I concur with being careful with this info everybody




My dear, would you mind sharing the list for Epsom with us? Thank you so much


----------



## ayc

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this list for Clemence, Swift, and Epsom as well, if anyone needs it, but it's the last SO list, not the new one. I have not as yet seen the new list
> I concur with being careful with this info everybody




do you mind sharing the list for swift.. are they the same list as above?

thanks !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this list for Clemence, Swift, and Epsom as well, if anyone needs it, but it's the last SO list, not the new one. I have not as yet seen the new list
> I concur with being careful with this info everybody



Darling, I totally respect the nature of the info... mums the word. I always let my SA lead conversations about new offerings. Just like to have a plan in my head in advance of the convo....


----------



## Notorious Pink

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.




This is just so pretty. LOVE glycine!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this list for Clemence, Swift, and Epsom as well, if anyone needs it, but it's the last SO list, not the new one. I have not as yet seen the new list
> I concur with being careful with this info everybody




How far in advance do they get the list? I need to prepare for a new SO for January. After three (four?) years of waiting for a bag that has not appeared, I get to try again. And my choices will be a little different this time!


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> How far in advance do they get the list? I need to prepare for a new SO for January. After three (four?) years of waiting for a bag that has not appeared, I get to try again. And my choices will be a little different this time!



If your  store in charge decided  to  let you do this so
They should  be  able  to  let you  see those lists or they  will notify  you


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this list for Clemence, Swift, and Epsom as well, if anyone needs it, *but it's the last SO list, not the new one*. I have not as yet seen the new list
> I concur with being careful with this info everybody



Yes, this is the last Spring's list, the new one will be out very soon (at least, that's what my SM told me, I'm  in Europe by the way).


----------



## Kelly_76

ermottina said:


> Just want to show you my new glicyne birkin 25 in evercolor next to my rockstud valentino shoes from 2 years ago collection. The color is really similar but I don't know if will be the same color of the new collection.


*ermottina, *Congrats on your new B!
What a gorgeous ice cream colour, so yummy!
And I love the twilly you`ve chosen!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagidiotic said:


> If your  store in charge decided  to  let you do this so
> They should  be  able  to  let you  see those lists or they  will notify  you




Ok, thank you. Last time I did not see a list, they just told me which colors I could and could not order, and I pretty much knew what I wanted. 

What originally happened was that my PO for a black 25B was cancelled after a 9 month wait, so they gave me an SO, literally at the last minute. Technically I have now been waiting over 4 years for a 25B. You'd think it would not be that difficult! My boutique does not tend to get many of the smaller bags, in the last 12 years I saw one 25B in white, and one 28K in red, they just don't tend to order them. I think my SA figures that if the original SO ever does arrive, she will have no problem selling it, but she knows I'm getting a little tired of waiting.


----------



## QuelleFromage

replayii said:


> My dear, would you mind sharing the list for Epsom with us? Thank you so much





ayc said:


> do you mind sharing the list for swift.. are they the same list as above?
> 
> thanks !!



I am happy to, but again, not current list. I'll transcribe it when I am not at work. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, I totally respect the nature of the info... mums the word. I always let my SA lead conversations about new offerings. Just like to have a plan in my head in advance of the convo....



 This is last year's but my guess will be at least the A?W colors will be available in same leathers.



BBC said:


> How far in advance do they get the list? I need to prepare for a new SO for January. After three (four?) years of waiting for a bag that has not appeared, I get to try again. And my choices will be a little different this time!



Again, you need the spring colors list. We can guess that it will have the new colors we have seen in swatches, plus the colors that are never rested and those we still see very commonly in the boutiques.



duna said:


> Yes, this is the last Spring's list, the new one will be out very soon (at least, that's what my SM told me, I'm  in Europe by the way).



Me too! Will be in Paris soon!


----------



## replayii

QuelleFromage said:


> I am happy to, but again, not current list. I'll transcribe it when I am not at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is last year's but my guess will be at least the A?W colors will be available in same leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you need the spring colors list. We can guess that it will have the new colors we have seen in swatches, plus the colors that are never rested and those we still see very commonly in the boutiques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Will be in Paris soon!




Last year's list is totally fine, dear. I just want to look at it to get an idea. TIA


----------



## LaenaLovely

duna said:


> My SM told me there's a blue similar to BJ called, if I remember correctly, Bleu Saint Cyr, which is a seaside resort in the south of France.



Here is a pic of Blue Saint Cyr.  It really changes colors.  It's like a mix between Blue Atoll and Lagoon.  Sometimes it looks jewel toned other times it looks lighter.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaenaLovely said:


> Here is a pic of Blue Saint Cyr.  It really changes colors.  It's like a mix between Blue Atoll and Lagoon.  Sometimes it looks jewel toned other times it looks lighter.




Um....attachment, please? [emoji254][emoji6]


----------



## LaenaLovely

BBC said:


> Um....attachment, please? [emoji254][emoji6]



Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaenaLovely said:


> Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!




Thank you! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## sydgirl

LaenaLovely said:


> Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!



So pretty!!


----------



## panthere55

LaenaLovely said:


> Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!


 
I have mini evelyne in this color and it's much darker. I would say it's similar to turquoise more


----------



## QuelleFromage

panthere55 said:


> I have mini evelyne in this color and it's much darker. I would say it's similar to turquoise more


If you think about (I think I said this before) the difference between Mediterranean waters in summer and Indian ocean waters (like the Maldives) - one is more bright turquoise, the other a paler bright blue. That's what the color names are based on (the blue of St.-Cyr, the blue of atoll waters) and they're pretty accurate.
Personally I don't like bright colors but I have a soft spot for Bleu Atoll in small bags. Bleu Saint Cyr I'm not in love with.


----------



## LaenaLovely

sydgirl said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you!  I'm still figuring out how to work it int my wardrobe...but I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## Creammia

LaenaLovely said:


> Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!


wow ....another beautiful blue from H...


----------



## LaenaLovely

Creammia said:


> wow ....another beautiful blue from H...



Thank you!  I agree


----------



## PorscheGirl

LaenaLovely said:


> Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!


When I recently got my B35 in colvert I was offered this color first. My SA had actually held this one for me. I do like the color but had something darker in mind, since i have nothing in the darker blue family. Then he asked if I'd like to see the colvert, and at first sight I knew it was the one. This would be a great color if I were to get another B in the blue family.


----------



## lynne_ross

LaenaLovely said:


> Oops!  Sorry technical difficulties.  Here you go!



Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PorscheGirl said:


> When I recently got my B35 in colvert I was offered this color first. My SA had actually held this one for me. I do like the color but had something darker in mind, since i have nothing in the darker blue family. Then he asked if I'd like to see the colvert, and at first sight I knew it was the one. This would be a great color if I were to get another B in the blue family.




Oh I love colvert!  I prob would not have picked this color myself.  It was an anniversay surprise from my husband.  However, I'm finding even though it is pretty bright it's more wearable than I thought.  I get a lot of complements on the color...I think blues generally are fun surpriaing bag colors.  You don't see a ton of them and H does all the blues so beautifully.  Would love to see more pics of your colvert b35 if you have time!


----------



## PorscheGirl

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh I love colvert!  I prob would not have picked this color myself.  It was an anniversay surprise from my husband.  However, I'm finding even though it is pretty bright it's more wearable than I thought.  I get a lot of complements on the color...I think blues generally are fun surpriaing bag colors.  You don't see a ton of them and H does all the blues so beautifully.  Would love to see more pics of your colvert b35 if you have time!




I really feel that this blue is quite neutral, as least for my life. I'm a jeans, T-shirt and boots kinda gal when I'm not working. If I have to dress for daytime I carry my B40 tricolor ostrich - cognac, saffron, and rouge vif handles and trim.
Anyway, here are some pics of the B in colvert.







If you look you can see I haven't even taken off all the plastic. lol. The last photo shows my MaiTai organizer put to good use.


----------



## LaenaLovely

PorscheGirl said:


> I really feel that this blue is quite neutral, as least for my life. I'm a jeans, T-shirt and boots kinda gal when I'm not working. If I have to dress for daytime I carry my B40 tricolor ostrich - cognac, saffron, and rouge vif handles and trim.
> Anyway, here are some pics of the B in colvert.
> View attachment 3162121
> View attachment 3162122
> View attachment 3162123
> View attachment 3162125
> View attachment 3162126
> 
> 
> If you look you can see I haven't even taken off all the plastic. lol. The last photo shows my MaiTai organizer put to good use.



Oh!  Thank you for posting.  I love this color.   So rich...


----------



## juss

PorscheGirl said:


> I really feel that this blue is quite neutral, as least for my life. I'm a jeans, T-shirt and boots kinda gal when I'm not working. If I have to dress for daytime I carry my B40 tricolor ostrich - cognac, saffron, and rouge vif handles and trim.
> Anyway, here are some pics of the B in colvert.
> View attachment 3162121
> View attachment 3162122
> View attachment 3162123
> View attachment 3162125
> View attachment 3162126
> 
> 
> If you look you can see I haven't even taken off all the plastic. lol. The last photo shows my MaiTai organizer put to good use.



beautiful bag, but are the pics of color true to life? what we have seen on PF and colvert i have in Double Sense are very different.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## duna

PorscheGirl said:


> I really feel that this blue is quite neutral, as least for my life. I'm a jeans, T-shirt and boots kinda gal when I'm not working. If I have to dress for daytime I carry my B40 tricolor ostrich - cognac, saffron, and rouge vif handles and trim.
> Anyway, here are some pics of the B in colvert.
> View attachment 3162121
> View attachment 3162122
> View attachment 3162123
> View attachment 3162125
> View attachment 3162126
> 
> 
> If you look you can see* I haven't even taken off all the plastic*. lol. The last photo shows my MaiTai organizer put to good use.



Congrats, gorgeous bag!!!!

Leaving the plastic on the H/W for too long makes it tarnish, just my 2 cents!


----------



## ShyShy

HAddicted said:


> Rose dragee is still in the pale pale pink/nude family. Egglatine is more off white/nude/pale pale pale peach to me. Here's a pic of the egglatine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144046



May I ask whether the red swatches in the middle are rouge grenade?


----------



## Notorious Pink

juss said:


> beautiful bag, but are the pics of color true to life? what we have seen on PF and colvert i have in Double Sense are very different.




I love Colvert too and am hoping this will be available for SO. [emoji120]&#127996; I agree it always photographs differently, here it looks darker without the color subtlety and green undertones.


----------



## HAddicted

ShyShy said:


> May I ask whether the red swatches in the middle are rouge grenade?




Sorry I don't remember what the red ones were. I'll see if I can find out


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi everyone! I was finally offered to do an SO. Yay! So happy!!!!!

I'm leaning to do classic on the outside but bright on the inside.. Or full on bright on the exterior and interior. 

since i want to do chevre, is rose shocking or rose lipstick available? How about blue aztec or menthe in chevre? 

Ps. I'm also torn if i should do a kelly sellier or a birkin! How do you pros narrow it down? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## orangeaddict

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi everyone! I was finally offered to do an SO. Yay! So happy!!!!!
> 
> I'm leaning to do classic on the outside but bright on the inside.. Or full on bright on the exterior and interior.
> 
> since i want to do chevre, is rose shocking or rose lipstick available? How about blue aztec or menthe in chevre?
> 
> Ps. I'm also torn if i should do a kelly sellier or a birkin! How do you pros narrow it down?
> 
> Thank you for your help!




Congratulations!! It's such a fun process.

I chose a b25 for mine because I'm in love with birkins and chèvre leather for sure. I got to choose the anemone cos purple is my favorite but I was torn between making the inside rose Jaipur or blue electric (I know they are both different, light or dark) but I love the blue electric so much so I went with that and chose a contrasting pink stitching to make do for the dark color inside the bag.

I also chose the brushed gold hw.

I can't remember the colors they offered for chèvre but I heard that it may differ from season to season. Do discuss colors with your SA to see what you have available for chèvre leather and then narrow down your colors. It's easier that way. 

I narrowed down from type (Birkin) to size (25) to leather (chevre) to colors available. That made it much easier vs going wild and excited about colors and get disappointed not having it available for the leather.

Oh!! I forgot to add, I also heard for chèvre leather it's easier for smaller sizes. When I spoke to my SA about a 35 in chèvre she said it may not be possible cos they won't be able to get a huge piece of leather that size to make it. Not sure if that's true but thought I'd share it with you.

Good luck!! Do let us know what you ended up with [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi everyone! I was finally offered to do an SO. Yay! So happy!!!!!
> 
> I'm leaning to do classic on the outside but bright on the inside.. Or full on bright on the exterior and interior.
> 
> since i want to do chevre, is rose shocking or rose lipstick available? How about blue aztec or menthe in chevre?
> 
> Ps. I'm also torn if i should do a kelly sellier or a birkin! How do you pros narrow it down?
> 
> Thank you for your help!




Congrats! 
What makes you happiest or is most used, Birkin or Kelly?
Are you doing a bi-colour. If it's just contrast lining then it's less obvious in a Kelly. In a Birkin its a nice surprise which can still be seen. 
I would ask your SA to show you the SO list of available colours so that you can choose the best combination for you. That also reduces chances of Paris rejecting the order. 
Don't forget you can ask for special pockets inside, brushed hardware and contrast stitching too. 

Waiting to see your SO in a couple of months!


----------



## ShyShy

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi everyone! I was finally offered to do an SO. Yay! So happy!!!!!
> 
> I'm leaning to do classic on the outside but bright on the inside.. Or full on bright on the exterior and interior.
> 
> since i want to do chevre, is rose shocking or rose lipstick available? How about blue aztec or menthe in chevre?
> 
> Ps. I'm also torn if i should do a kelly sellier or a birkin! How do you pros narrow it down?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



No lipstick or shocking is available when I placed mine... But I heard each country could be slightly different...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

orangeaddict said:


> Congratulations!! It's such a fun process.
> 
> I narrowed down from type (Birkin) to size (25) to leather (chevre) to colors available. That made it much easier vs going wild and excited about colors and get disappointed not having it available for the leather.
> 
> Oh!! I forgot to add, I also heard for chèvre leather it's easier for smaller sizes. When I spoke to my SA about a 35 in chèvre she said it may not be possible cos they won't be able to get a huge piece of leather that size to make it. Not sure if that's true but thought I'd share it with you.
> 
> Good luck!! Do let us know what you ended up with [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you for the wealth of advise and for replying  yes, i think i should narrow it down as you said. Chevre 25 in kelly sellier should be good[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji177]



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats!
> What makes you happiest or is most used, Birkin or Kelly?
> Are you doing a bi-colour. If it's just contrast lining then it's less obvious in a Kelly. In a Birkin its a nice surprise which can still be seen.
> I would ask your SA to show you the SO list of available colours so that you can choose the best combination for you. That also reduces chances of Paris rejecting the order.
> Don't forget you can ask for special pockets inside, brushed hardware and contrast stitching too.
> 
> Waiting to see your SO in a couple of months!




Thank you Periogirl, it helps to have an expert guiding me through the process! So many possibilities could also be confusing. Narrowing it down to a kelly sellier 25 for nighttime use. I use my box kelly 28, more under the radar  Also didn't know about the pockets, will ask if I could have that for the kelly  thank you and will also ok forward to your fabulous reveals


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Congrats, gorgeous bag!!!!
> 
> *Leaving the plastic on the H/W for too long makes it tarnish, just my 2 cents!*



Have heard this from my H mentor too. Short term, no harm darn ~ long term, a disaster.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thank you for the wealth of advise and for replying  yes, i think i should narrow it down as you said. Chevre 25 in kelly sellier should be good[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Periogirl, it helps to have an expert guiding me through the process! So many possibilities could also be confusing. Narrowing it down to a kelly sellier 25 for nighttime use. I use my box kelly 28, more under the radar  Also didn't know about the pockets, will ask if I could have that for the kelly  thank you and will also ok forward to your fabulous reveals




[emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have heard this from my H mentor too. Short term, no harm darn ~ long term, a disaster.




In my case - NOT true. [emoji106]&#127996; 

As soon as I read this, I went to my 2 1/2 year old Rouge H B - it occurred to me that I had never taken the plastic off of the front hardware [emoji33]

SO....I took one off...




Yeah, it didn't look great...




But no tarnish or anything underneath - just dirt where the hardware had not been covered - a quick rub with a slightly damp cloth....(just a few seconds, not a really good job, but you get the idea)....


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> In my case - NOT true. [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> As soon as I read this, I went to my 2 1/2 year old Rouge H B - it occurred to me that I had never taken the plastic off of the front hardware [emoji33]
> 
> SO....I took one off...
> 
> View attachment 3173914
> 
> 
> Yeah, it didn't look great...
> 
> View attachment 3173916
> 
> 
> But no tarnish or anything underneath - just dirt where the hardware had not been covered - a quick rub with a slightly damp cloth....(just a few seconds, not a really good job, but you get the idea)....
> 
> View attachment 3173918




Glad there was no harm. I would say that climate has a lot to do with the consequences of leaving the plastic on, in some parts of the world humidity and damp could cause severe tarnish under the plastic. The members that posted about this issue definitely had tarnish.

Edit-correction misread BBC's post


----------



## majusaka

Not sure if this is thread for the question, but is blue paon going to be available in lindys?


----------



## Miss Al

Hi ladies, I have not been on this forum for a while. May I check if new colours have been released for Spring next year. Leather is epsom/togo. Not SO. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> Hi ladies, I have not been on this forum for a while. May I check if new colours have been released for Spring next year. Leather is epsom/togo. Not SO. Thanks.



You you mean in bags and SLGs? I have seen Rose Candy n Rose Azalée.


----------



## bagidiotic

Miss Al said:


> Hi ladies, I have not been on this forum for a while. May I check if new colours have been released for Spring next year. Leather is epsom/togo. Not SO. Thanks.



I think we need vavara 
She's  always  updated
Calling  vavara !!!
Hehe


----------



## minismurf04

bagidiotic said:


> I think we need vavara
> She's  always  updated
> Calling  vavara !!!
> Hehe




This


----------



## Miss Al

bagidiotic said:


> I think we need vavara
> She's  always  updated
> Calling  vavara !!!
> Hehe


 
I second that. Paging for vavara!!!


----------



## Daisu

Miss Al said:


> Hi ladies, I have not been on this forum for a while. May I check if new colours have been released for Spring next year. Leather is epsom/togo. Not SO. Thanks.




If you mean not SO, HAddicted posted a photo of the swatches for spring earlier (#2772 I believe).


----------



## Miss Al

Daisu said:


> If you mean not SO, HAddicted posted a photo of the swatches for spring earlier (#2772 I believe).



Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Shiva2009

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.


 

I am new and this is actually my first post. My SA just called me and offer me SO. I was so excited to asl whether the price is the same or we need to put down a diposite? thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Shiva2009 said:


> I am new and this is actually my first post. My SA just called me and offer me SO. I was so excited to asl whether the price is the same or we need to put down a diposite? thank you



The price is the same as a regular bag in the same size and leather. I have personally never been told this but some have posted that a deposit was needed to secure their SO. Only your SA can confirm this for you.


----------



## Keekeee

periogirl28 said:


> The price is the same as a regular bag in the same size and leather. I have personally never been told this but some have posted that a deposit was needed to secure their SO. Only your SA can confirm this for you.




In my local store if you request initials heatstamp on your SO, 50% deposit is required.


----------



## periogirl28

Keekeee said:


> In my local store if you request initials heatstamp on your SO, 50% deposit is required.




Yes that make sense, it would be very difficult to sell an SO with initials if the customer decides not to take it. Where I am, I have the option to put in the initials onsite when the bag is ready for collection. I think this is why no deposit has been asked of me.


----------



## Shiva2009

I am actually thinking about rose sakura B30 but I am not sure if red interior  will be a good match! plz let me know what you think......


----------



## juss

Shiva2009 said:


> I am actually thinking about rose sakura B30 but I am not sure if red interior  will be a good match! plz let me know what you think......



As for me, I would not do pink and red together.


----------



## Daisu

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.




No problem


----------



## Daisu

Shiva2009 said:


> I am actually thinking about rose sakura B30 but I am not sure if red interior  will be a good match! plz let me know what you think......




I believe there's a lovely and helpful thread where people can get advice about SO color combinations: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/help-special-order-925735.html


----------



## panthere55

Shiva2009 said:


> I am actually thinking about rose sakura B30 but I am not sure if red interior  will be a good match! plz let me know what you think......


 
I wouldn't do pink and red together...a little too much valentines day for me...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Miss Al

HAddicted said:


> Rose dragee is still in the pale pale pink/nude family. Egglatine is more off white/nude/pale pale pale peach to me. Here's a pic of the egglatine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144046



Do you know the names of the neutral colours (greys) in the swatches? Any possibility of Gris T?


----------



## Shiva2009

panthere55 said:


> I wouldn't do pink and red together...a little too much valentines day for me...


I agree. But I am in love with rose sakura . What other colors do you think is possible????


----------



## panthere55

Shiva2009 said:


> I agree. But I am in love with rose sakura . What other colors do you think is possible????



I wish they had purple but from their chevre colors really not sure what could go with it. Not sure if it's offered in other leathers? Maybe there's a better match there?


----------



## periogirl28

Shiva2009 said:


> I agree. But I am in love with rose sakura . What other colors do you think is possible????



As far I as I know, I think only Sakura and Rose Jaipur are available for SO this season with no other pinks and no purples. It may be different where you are located as I am placing my order in Europe. Can you try asking your SA for the list of lining colours to help you decide? Maybe try Gris Perle?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Miss Al said:


> Do you know the names of the neutral colours (greys) in the swatches? Any possibility of Gris T?



Gris T available in clemance.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Anyone seen B/K rose azalee recently? I saw garden party, bolide and slg from IG but not B/K. I want a pink Kelly or Birkin for my next bag and would love to hear some intels cos my SA said that rose confetti is finished. She showed me swatches for rose azalee but when I asked her whether this color will come in kelly or birkin she said she has no idea.


----------



## NewBe

Will glacier blue in Togo available for SO?  Thanks


----------



## majusaka

Lovehermes89 said:


> Anyone seen B/K rose azalee recently? I saw garden party, bolide and slg from IG but not B/K. I want a pink Kelly or Birkin for my next bag and would love to hear some intels cos my SA said that rose confetti is finished. She showed me swatches for rose azalee but when I asked her whether this color will come in kelly or birkin she said she has no idea.


I think it only comes in Epsom, haven't seen in B/K. I want a rose confetti B for my next bag but sadly it's impossible because I have no SO offer


----------



## MRS.Hermes

majusaka said:


> I think it only comes in Epsom, haven't seen in B/K. I want a rose confetti B for my next bag but sadly it's impossible because I have no SO offer




i heard from my store manager&#65292; rose confetti has discontinued


----------



## Daisu

NewBe said:


> Will glacier blue in Togo available for SO?  Thanks




Yes it is, at least in the U.S.


----------



## ceci

NewBe said:


> Will glacier blue in Togo available for SO?  Thanks




Yes!! Very nice color.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Anemone and etain are available this year in Togo for SO? I just gave my list and they were among the options.


----------



## myism

Sarah_sarah said:


> Anemone and etain are available this year in Togo for SO? I just gave my list and they were among the options.



In US, Etain is on this round's SO list. Anemone is not.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

myism said:


> In US, Etain is on this round's SO list. Anemone is not.




Oh no. I am in EU. I thought they had anemone but the SA may have been confused. I do love etain. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## NewBe

Daisu said:


> Yes it is, at least in the U.S.



Thanks Daisu.
Anyone know about EU market?  Thanks


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> I agree. But I am in love with rose sakura . What other colors do you think is possible????



Pick Blue Atoll interior darling!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Pick Blue Atoll interior darling!




Aaah! Sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## replayii

Anyone seen this new style called Lindy verso?

Saw this picture from a reseller


----------



## panthere55

replayii said:


> Anyone seen this new style called Lindy verso?
> 
> Saw this picture from a reseller
> 
> View attachment 3183990
> 
> View attachment 3183992



It's duo colored lindy assuming? They have had it for a while


----------



## brandee1002

replayii said:


> Anyone seen this new style called Lindy verso?
> 
> Saw this picture from a reseller
> 
> View attachment 3183990
> 
> View attachment 3183992



Its blue nuit ( im pretty sure) and orange poppy. I was offered one last week from my boutique.


----------



## Miss Al

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gris T available in clemance.


 
Thank you for the info, xiangxiang.


----------



## blingbaby

There are 4 Pinks available. One is lipstick another is very pale baby Pi k and other 2 almost reds.


----------



## bagidiotic

replayii said:


> Anyone seen this new style called Lindy verso?
> 
> Saw this picture from a reseller
> 
> View attachment 3183990
> 
> View attachment 3183992



Look very similar  to  the eclat  series
Wonder whats the difference


----------



## orangeaddict

brandee1002 said:


> Its blue nuit ( im pretty sure) and orange poppy. I was offered one last week from my boutique.




Showed my SA the photos and she mentioned the same color combo. She says they are called verso cos of its dual tone


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Look very similar  to  the eclat  series
> Wonder whats the difference





orangeaddict said:


> Showed my SA the photos and she mentioned the same color combo. She says they are called verso cos of its dual tone



Really looks like the bi -colour Lindys from Eclat series. Wonder if this also has the contrast colour on the reverse of the shoulder and bag straps?


----------



## SandySummer

Is this it?

http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...ize_leather=L&color_hermes=BLEU JEAN&nuance=1


----------



## minismurf04

replayii said:


> Anyone seen this new style called Lindy verso?
> 
> Saw this picture from a reseller
> 
> View attachment 3183990
> 
> View attachment 3183992




I saw it in store and tried it on. It reminds me of the eclat series. It has ghw and leather is swift. Blue nuit and orange poppy. The underside of strap as I recall is not orange.


----------



## replayii

SandySummer said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...ize_leather=L&color_hermes=BLEU JEAN&nuance=1
> 
> View attachment 3184527







minismurf04 said:


> I saw it in store and tried it on. It reminds me of the eclat series. It has ghw and leather is swift. Blue nuit and orange poppy. The underside of strap as I recall is not orange.







periogirl28 said:


> Really looks like the bi -colour Lindys from Eclat series. Wonder if this also has the contrast colour on the reverse of the shoulder and bag straps?







orangeaddict said:


> Showed my SA the photos and she mentioned the same color combo. She says they are called verso cos of its dual tone







bagidiotic said:


> Look very similar  to  the eclat  series
> Wonder whats the difference







brandee1002 said:


> Its blue nuit ( im pretty sure) and orange poppy. I was offered one last week from my boutique.







panthere55 said:


> It's duo colored lindy assuming? They have had it for a while




Thanks everyone for the info. I just purchased it online! Woohoo!


----------



## NewBe

NewBe said:


> Thanks Daisu.
> Anyone know about EU market?  Thanks



Anyone know if they will have Glacier Blue for the coming PO?  Thanks


----------



## crazyforbag

replayii said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I just purchased it online! Woohoo!


 
Congrats!!
Let me know how you like the size 26.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Shiva2009

it seems like sakura pink is available Chevre Mysore  only not togo, cl or epsom. does anybody know howmuch more for the cost of this leather ? And some input about the leather will be appriciated. Thank you


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SandySummer said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...ize_leather=L&color_hermes=BLEU JEAN&nuance=1
> 
> View attachment 3184527



I totally missed out this morning on the 26. What a special combo and GHW !


----------



## MYH

I also heard the picotin was going to come in this color combo.  Blue nuit outside and orange poppy underneath the handles


----------



## bagidiotic

Shiva2009 said:


> it seems like sakura pink is available Chevre Mysore  only not togo, cl or epsom. does anybody know howmuch more for the cost of this leather ? And some input about the leather will be appriciated. Thank you



I believed  a kind member  already highlighted  to you by posting  on the right thread #2849


----------



## orangeaddict

replayii said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I just purchased it online! Woohoo!




Congrats!!! Do post pictures when you get it [emoji8]


----------



## SandySummer

chkpfbeliever said:


> I totally missed out this morning on the 26. What a special combo and GHW !




It's back online
http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...ize_leather=L&color_hermes=BLEU JEAN&nuance=1


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SandySummer said:


> It's back online
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...ize_leather=L&color_hermes=BLEU JEAN&nuance=1



Gone already !!

Thanks Sandy for the link. I'll need to get up earlier now for the early bird specials !


----------



## crazyforbag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gone already !!
> 
> Thanks Sandy for the link. I'll need to get up earlier now for the early bird specials !




Hermes is bringing more lindy 26 to the US market since my SA told me more people are actually looking for smaller bag.


----------



## crazyforbag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gone already !!
> 
> Thanks Sandy for the link. I'll need to get up earlier now for the early bird specials !


 
Hermes is bringing more lindy 26 to the US market, my SA told me more people are looking for smaller bag now. There were at least 3x26 Lindy in BH last week. I remembered when I first asked my SA for a Lindy 26 last year she told me it was very hard to get that size.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

crazyforbag said:


> Hermes is bringing more lindy 26 to the US market, my SA told me more people are looking for smaller bag now. There were at least 3x26 Lindy in BH last week. I remembered when I first asked my SA for a Lindy 26 last year she told me it was very hard to get that size.



*Crazyforbag* - Finally H is bringing what the customers have asked for, not what they want to sell. I believe that with the competition of smaller bags from Tory Burch to Chanel, their sales of larger bags must have really slowed.  I see that more B35s are being offered to newer customers.


----------



## Blue Rain

Yeh! That means more chance for me to get a B30.


----------



## DH sucker

crazyforbag said:


> Hermes is bringing more lindy 26 to the US market, my SA told me more people are looking for smaller bag now. There were at least 3x26 Lindy in BH last week. I remembered when I first asked my SA for a Lindy 26 last year she told me it was very hard to get that size.




Yeah, we were offered a Lindy 26 in etain last week in SF. The SA made it sound like it was a rarity. However DW declined, as it was a little too small for her liking.


----------



## crazyforbag

DH sucker said:


> Yeah, we were offered a Lindy 26 in etain last week in SF. The SA made it sound like it was a rarity. However DW declined, as it was a little too small for her liking.




I think you and your DW were very lucky with H. You seems to be getting good offers all the time from all around the country. 
Lindy 26/30 in grey shades are very popular. I asked for etoupe last week, no luck and brought home a 26 BA which I also love. 





chkpfbeliever said:


> *Crazyforbag* - Finally H is bringing what the customers have asked for, not what they want to sell. I believe that with the competition of smaller bags from Tory Burch to Chanel, their sales of larger bags must have really slowed.  I see that more B35s are being offered to newer customers.




Newer customers think they were lucky to be offer a B, I guess they might not be bother with the size.


----------



## duna

bags to die for said:


> Some new colours for SS
> 
> Rouge tomato
> Rouge grenade
> Eglantine
> Sauge
> Terre Butra (can't remember spelling)
> 
> Bleu paon and indigo are back.
> New leather called novillo



I saw the new swatches today. To recap the above:

*Rouge Tomate* is tomato red

*Rouge Grenade* is similar to Rouge H (I had high hopes but was dissapointed)

*Eglantine* is a flower, (can't remember what it's called in english) it's a very pale Pinky/beige
*
Sauge* is sage green, pale greeny/grey

*Terre Battu* is a mid brown 

*Bleu Paon* is peacock blue

There is also avery dark brown almost black of which I have forgotten the name.

This is all I've seen.


----------



## ShyShy

duna said:


> I saw the new swatches today. To recap the above:
> 
> *Rouge Tomate* is tomato red
> 
> *Rouge Grenade* is similar to Rouge H (I had high hopes but was dissapointed)
> 
> *Eglantine* is a flower, (can't remember what it's called in english) it's a very pale Pinky/beige
> *
> Sauge* is sage green, pale greeny/grey
> 
> *Terre Battu* is a mid brown
> 
> *Bleu Paon* is peacock blue
> 
> There is also avery dark brown almost black of which I have forgotten the name.
> 
> This is all I've seen.



Duna, do you know what leathers bleu paon will be coming out in?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

minismurf04 said:


> I saw it in store and tried it on. It reminds me of the eclat series. It has ghw and leather is swift. Blue nuit and orange poppy. The underside of strap as I recall is not orange.


Eclat is when the interior color is echoed on outside of bag. Verso in Lindy is just contrast interior. I love this combo.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> I saw the new swatches today. To recap the above:
> 
> *Rouge Tomate* is tomato red
> 
> *Rouge Grenade* is similar to Rouge H (I had high hopes but was dissapointed)
> 
> *Eglantine* is a flower, (can't remember what it's called in english) it's a very pale Pinky/beige
> *
> Sauge* is sage green, pale greeny/grey
> 
> *Terre Battu* is a mid brown
> 
> *Bleu Paon* is peacock blue
> 
> There is also avery dark brown almost black of which I have forgotten the name.
> 
> This is all I've seen.



This might be a stupid question but these colors will be available to purchase as regular birkin in Spring 2016... not just as SO right?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> This might be a stupid question but these colors will be available to purchase as regular birkin in Spring 2016... not just as SO right?


I know Eglantine, Terre Battue, Rouge Grenade, and Sauge are all in production as I've seen them here and there.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I know Eglantine, Terre Battue, Rouge Grenade, and Sauge are all in production as I've seen them here and there.


what about blue paon? :greengrin:


----------



## MYH

I think I have my sights on blue paon for a new bag!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> I think I have my sights on blue paon for a new bag!



 *mmm hmmmmm I know the feeling....*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> what about blue paon? :greengrin:


Bleu paon was a production color so my guess would be it is again....but I haven't seen it yet :greengrin:
It is a very "you" color IF!!


----------



## Prague09

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu paon was a production color so my guess would be it is again....but I haven't seen it yet :greengrin:
> It is a very "you" color IF!!


 
its more towards green or a pure blue as cant really tell from pictures posted in the past ? thanks


----------



## duna

Israeli_Flava said:


> This might be a stupid question but these colors will be available to purchase as regular birkin in Spring 2016... not just as SO right?





QuelleFromage said:


> I know Eglantine, Terre Battue, Rouge Grenade, and Sauge are all in production as I've seen them here and there.



I was told that these are SS16 colours so they should start being produced from January.


----------



## duna

ShyShy said:


> Duna, do you know what leathers bleu paon will be coming out in?



No sorry, I'm afraid I don't....


----------



## duna

Prague09 said:


> its more towards green or a pure blue as cant really tell from pictures posted in the past ? thanks



I saw it as a greener Bleu Izmir, truly the colour of peacock feathers....not my cup of tea!


----------



## ShyShy

May I know why you were disappointed with Grenade?  I was hoping for something along the deep richness of rouge H but less brown (although a recent pic of hopiko's rouge H birkin is swaying me). I recall the swatch of grenade to be just as deep as rouge H but more red.  Of course the lighting in the store was not great.  On a later and totally different occasion, my SM and I discussed this colour and my SM said rouge H is actually a clearer wine red whereas grenade is muddier with more brown... now I am doubting what I saw and think I should be looking for a rouge H instead... Appreciate your input. 



duna said:


> I saw the new swatches today. To recap the above:
> 
> *Rouge Tomate* is tomato red
> 
> *Rouge Grenade* is similar to Rouge H (I had high hopes but was dissapointed)
> 
> *Eglantine* is a flower, (can't remember what it's called in english) it's a very pale Pinky/beige
> *
> Sauge* is sage green, pale greeny/grey
> 
> *Terre Battu* is a mid brown
> 
> *Bleu Paon* is peacock blue
> 
> There is also avery dark brown almost black of which I have forgotten the name.
> 
> This is all I've seen.


----------



## duna

ShyShy said:


> May I know why you were disappointed with Grenade?  I was hoping for something along the deep richness of rouge H but less brown (although a recent pic of hopiko's rouge H birkin is swaying me). I recall the swatch of grenade to be just as deep as rouge H but more red.  Of course the lighting in the store was not great.  On a later and totally different occasion, my SM and I discussed this colour and my SM said rouge H is actually a clearer wine red whereas grenade is muddier with more brown... now I am doubting what I saw and think I should be looking for a rouge H instead... Appreciate your input.



I wa also hoping for a deep red, rather like the old Rouge H which they have now brought back, at least it's similar to the old RH. Rouge Grenade is more like the RH of the past recent years: a red with strong brown undertones. The odd thing is that I saw several swatches in different leathers, Epson, Togo, Clemence, Swift and Evercolor, and while they were all redish brown, the Togo swatch was a lovely deep red, totally different from the others. So neither my SA nor I could believe that there is such a difference between Togo and all the other leathers. We  took Epsom and Togo outside in daylight, and although Togo still looked less brown there's definately a brown undertone. I was very dissapointed!

I have also seen the new Rouge H and I think that I would choose the new Rouge H now, instead of Rouge Grenade, it's more red. I really can't understand how Hermès chooses colours: nobody liked the brownish Rouge H, and now they produce it again with another name......

Actually I was dissapointed by all the SS16 colours: Tomato red is just another orangy red that they bring out each season only with a different name.  Terre Battue is like dog p**p, sorry for the unpleasant comparison but that's the first thing that came to my mind on seeing it. Eglantine is a creamy pink, nothing to write home about.....Sorry, I could go on but there's no point, you get the idea! 

All the above is, of course,  my personal opinion, and I'm sure there are many ladies who will find something they like, it's certainly not my intention to offend anyone (except Hermès)  to each their own!!


----------



## ShyShy

I see. Would you say the togo version of rouge grenade is still browner than rouge H?  



duna said:


> I wa also hoping for a deep red, rather like the old Rouge H which they have now brought back, at least it's similar to the old RH. Rouge Grenade is more like the RH of the past recent years: a red with strong brown undertones. The odd thing is that I saw several swatches in different leathers, Epson, Togo, Clemence, Swift and Evercolor, and while they were all redish brown, the Togo swatch was a lovely deep red, totally different from the others. So neither my SA nor I could believe that there is such a difference between Togo and all the other leathers. We  took Epsom and Togo outside in daylight, and although Togo still looked less brown there's definately a brown undertone. I was very dissapointed!
> 
> I have also seen the new Rouge H and I think that I would choose the new Rouge H now, instead of Rouge Grenade, it's more red. I really can't understand how Hermès chooses colours: nobody liked the brownish Rouge H, and now they produce it again with another name......
> 
> Actually I was dissapointed by all the SS16 colours: Tomato red is just another orangy red that they bring out each season only with a different name.  Terre Battue is like dog p**p, sorry for the unpleasant comparison but that's the first thing that came to my mind on seeing it. Eglantine is a creamy pink, nothing to write home about.....Sorry, I could go on but there's no point, you get the idea!
> 
> All the above is, of course,  my personal opinion, and I'm sure there are many ladies who will find something they like, it's certainly not my intention to offend anyone (except Hermès)  to each their own!!


----------



## duna

ShyShy said:


> I see. Would you say the togo version of rouge grenade is still browner than rouge H?



Hmmm, that's a good question: probably yes, but I haven't seen them side by side so it's hard to tell. Next time I go to my local H I will try and see them together, I didn't think of it when I was there yesterday: I will report back if I have news!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## carlinha

duna said:


> I wa also hoping for a deep red, rather like the old Rouge H which they have now brought back, at least it's similar to the old RH. Rouge Grenade is more like the RH of the past recent years: a red with strong brown undertones. The odd thing is that I saw several swatches in different leathers, Epson, Togo, Clemence, Swift and Evercolor, and while they were all redish brown, the Togo swatch was a lovely deep red, totally different from the others. So neither my SA nor I could believe that there is such a difference between Togo and all the other leathers. We  took Epsom and Togo outside in daylight, and although Togo still looked less brown there's definately a brown undertone. I was very dissapointed!
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen the new Rouge H and I think that I would choose the new Rouge H now, instead of Rouge Grenade, it's more red. I really can't understand how Hermès chooses colours: nobody liked the brownish Rouge H, and now they produce it again with another name......
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was dissapointed by all the SS16 colours: Tomato red is just another orangy red that they bring out each season only with a different name.  Terre Battue is like dog p**p, sorry for the unpleasant comparison but that's the first thing that came to my mind on seeing it. Eglantine is a creamy pink, nothing to write home about.....Sorry, I could go on but there's no point, you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> All the above is, of course,  my personal opinion, and I'm sure there are many ladies who will find something they like, it's certainly not my intention to offend anyone (except Hermès)  to each their own!!




So funny about the dog poop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. My SA said its like the color of "clay courts" [emoji85][emoji13]


----------



## PF2010

carlinha said:


> So funny about the dog poop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. My SA said its like the color of "clay courts" [emoji85][emoji13]


+1. I saw the color swatches and didn't see anything that stood out to me. After I commented, my SA said they all thought the same thing.


----------



## QuelleFromage

PF2010 said:


> +1. I saw the color swatches and didn't see anything that stood out to me. After I commented, my SA said they all thought the same thing.


It's actually called "Clay Court", that's what Terre Battue means. H has used this color in RTW for a few years.  The idea is that it is the color of old style tennis courts. It's supposed to look like red clay but it looks more brown to me. I'm not a fan, but I'm not a fan of any of the new colors except Bleu Paon, which isn't really new.


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> I was told that these are SS16 colours so they should start being produced from January.


I've seen all of these except Eglantine in Paris in the past two months.


----------



## Notorious Pink

duna said:


> I wa also hoping for a deep red, rather like the old Rouge H which they have now brought back, at least it's similar to the old RH. Rouge Grenade is more like the RH of the past recent years: a red with strong brown undertones. The odd thing is that I saw several swatches in different leathers, Epson, Togo, Clemence, Swift and Evercolor, and while they were all redish brown, the Togo swatch was a lovely deep red, totally different from the others. So neither my SA nor I could believe that there is such a difference between Togo and all the other leathers. We  took Epsom and Togo outside in daylight, and although Togo still looked less brown there's definately a brown undertone. I was very dissapointed!
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen the new Rouge H and I think that I would choose the new Rouge H now, instead of Rouge Grenade, it's more red. I really can't understand how Hermès chooses colours: nobody liked the brownish Rouge H, and now they produce it again with another name......
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was dissapointed by all the SS16 colours: Tomato red is just another orangy red that they bring out each season only with a different name.  Terre Battue is like dog p**p, sorry for the unpleasant comparison but that's the first thing that came to my mind on seeing it. Eglantine is a creamy pink, nothing to write home about.....Sorry, I could go on but there's no point, you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> All the above is, of course,  my personal opinion, and I'm sure there are many ladies who will find something they like, it's certainly not my intention to offend anyone (except Hermès)  to each their own!!




Interesting....I wonder if my B is the old or the new rouge H. I love the color, i find it a warm, deep red, not too brown. Goes with my VCA carnelian. I think it's from 2013.


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> It's actually called "Clay Court", that's what Terre Battue means. H has used this color in RTW for a few years.  The idea is that it is the color of old style tennis courts.* It's supposed to look like red clay but it looks more brown to me.* I'm not a fan, but I'm not a fan of any of the new colors except Bleu Paon, which isn't really new.



It looks brown to me too, in fact I didn't associate it with tennis courts at all......I'm not a fan of any of the new colours either.....


----------



## rania1981

I didn't love any of the new colors either, when I saw the swatches I flipped through and nothing caught my eye. Well rouge grenade did for a second as I am a red lover and I may take it up in a kelly if produced/offered, but really the colors were overall just meeeehhh


----------



## TinaM__

Anyone seen or bought B/K orange poppy recently and can share her/his opinion or pictures?
I was offered a Birkin in this colour some days ago, but still not sure what to think about.
Unfortunately I couldn't check it in day light. :shame:
I think it has a pink undertone?


----------



## majusaka

QuelleFromage said:


> I've seen all of these except Eglantine in Paris in the past two months.


May I know what did you see in blue paon?


----------



## majusaka

TinaM__ said:


> Anyone seen or bought B/K orange poppy recently and can share her/his opinion or pictures?
> I was offered a Birkin in this colour some days ago, but still not sure what to think about.
> Unfortunately I couldn't check it in day light. :shame:
> I think it has a pink undertone?


I don't think there is any pink undertone, it is a bright reddish orange


----------



## luckylove

TinaM__ said:


> Anyone seen or bought B/K orange poppy recently and can share her/his opinion or pictures?
> I was offered a Birkin in this colour some days ago, but still not sure what to think about.
> Unfortunately I couldn't check it in day light. :shame:
> I think it has a pink undertone?



It is definitely a chameleon kind of color.  In certain lights, it does have a slight pink undertone.


----------



## panthere55

majusaka said:


> i don't think there is any pink undertone, it is a bright reddish orange



+1


----------



## ShyShy

duna said:


> Hmmm, that's a good question: probably yes, but I haven't seen them side by side so it's hard to tell. Next time I go to my local H I will try and see them together, I didn't think of it when I was there yesterday: I will report back if I have news!



Thank you thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

majusaka said:


> May I know what did you see in blue paon?


If you read my posts #8898 and #8902, I specifically said I did not see Bleu Paon. However, it was in production a couple years ago, so we have all seen it in its previous incarnation. It is a very pretty color.


----------



## TinaM__

panthere55 said:


> +1



Thank you!! 
Love the colour in small leather goods, but I guess in a Birkin 35 it's a little bit too much for me.

Unfortunately I still haven't found any pictures of B/K orange poppy in action.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

When do the next round of SO swatches come out? Sms go to podium in Jan and so Feb 2016????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TinaM__ said:


> Thank you!!
> Love the colour in small leather goods, but I guess in a Birkin 35 it's a little bit too much for me.
> 
> Unfortunately I still haven't found any pictures of B/K orange poppy in action.



To me, it's the best orange ever!


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> To me, it's the best orange ever!



+1. My fiance "had to have" this color . and I'm glad he "made" me get it lol ! Its the best orange


----------



## bags to die for

Rouge tomato in chevre porquellos card holder at Changi.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

bags to die for said:


> Rouge tomato in chevre porquellos card holder at Changi.


Do you think is similar to rouge vermillion? Or rouge casaque?


----------



## MYH

I saw a toolbox in blue hydra yesterday. The SA I was speaking to said its coming back for SS2016.


----------



## Serva1

MYH said:


> I saw a toolbox in blue hydra yesterday. The SA I was speaking to said its coming back for SS2016.




So nice to hear that BH is doing a comeback! Thank you for the info MYH [emoji1] Mykonos would be fun too [emoji170]


----------



## Meta

MYH said:


> I saw a toolbox in blue hydra yesterday. The SA I was speaking to said its coming back for SS2016.



I know it'll be coming in Roulis/Mini Roulis as well in Evercolour leather.


----------



## HPassion

Can't wait to see the mini Roulis!


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> I saw a toolbox in blue hydra yesterday. The SA I was speaking to said its coming back for SS2016.



saw a reseller posted a lindy in Hydra stamp T too. Thank you for the intel. I can't wait to get something in hydra!


----------



## luckylove

yodaling1 said:


> saw a reseller posted a lindy in Hydra stamp T too. Thank you for the intel. I can't wait to get something in hydra!



You girls are so good... u know even before some SA's! Thanks for the info!


----------



## naths

Does anyone knows ss2016 colors for bags ? Any purple, green ?? Thank you in advance


----------



## Prague09

yodaling1 said:


> saw a reseller posted a lindy in Hydra stamp T too. Thank you for the intel. I can't wait to get something in hydra!


 
SA confirmed but no B/K, so so so sad


----------



## Miss Al

I really hope for anemone to be back. Please H Gods, I hope you are listening / reading this thread. &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## LadyCupid

Prague09 said:


> SA confirmed but no B/K, so so so sad


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## H. for H.

Miss Al said:


> I really hope for anemone to be back. Please H Gods, I hope you are listening / reading this thread. &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;



I right there with you...hoping anemone makes a comeback!


----------



## naths

Miss Al said:


> I really hope for anemone to be back. Please H Gods, I hope you are listening / reading this thread. [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]







H. for H. said:


> I right there with you...hoping anemone makes a comeback!




I hope this too !!! I love anemone [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I'm praying for a Lagoon comeback or some Aqua color!!! C'mon H!!!!


----------



## Miss Al

Does anyone know the Spring/Summer 2016 colors for bags? TIA.


----------



## Blue Rain

Are Tin Grey and Etain the same color?


----------



## carlinha

Blue Rain said:


> Are Tin Grey and Etain the same color?



yes i believe so


----------



## Blue Rain

carlinha said:


> yes i believe so




Thanks.


----------



## gourmet

Hi guys, anyone know when's the next round of SO ordering opening up? i've been offered to place one at my store and was told the ordering would open up soon


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I hope that H will bring back Rose Confetti. I prefer that pink more than Rose Sakura.

Has anyone seen much of Rose Azalea ?


----------



## Miss Al

chkpfbeliever said:


> I hope that H will bring back Rose Confetti. I prefer that pink more than Rose Sakura.
> 
> Has anyone seen much of Rose Azalea ?




Agree with you on that. I turned down a B25 and K25 in Rose Sakura coz I didn't like the color. Told my SA that I would grab the bag if it was Rose Confetti. I have seen some SLGs in Rose Azalea but I much prefer Rose Lipstick.  I took the SLG in Rose Lipstick and left Rose Azalea.


----------



## HAddicted

Heard from my SM and SA that there will be no price increases in the USA this year!!!! *yay* [emoji322][emoji322]&#127870;[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## pursevixen

Any news on colors? They are leaving for Paris soon


----------



## ayc

HAddicted said:


> Heard from my SM and SA that there will be no price increases in the USA this year!!!! *yay* [emoji322][emoji322]&#127870;[emoji16][emoji16]



thank you -  Hermes GOD!!


----------



## MYH

HAddicted said:


> Heard from my SM and SA that there will be no price increases in the USA this year!!!! *yay* [emoji322][emoji322]&#127870;[emoji16][emoji16]


Hallelujah


----------



## luckylove

HAddicted said:


> Heard from my SM and SA that there will be no price increases in the USA this year!!!! *yay* [emoji322][emoji322]&#127870;[emoji16][emoji16]



That is wonderful news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## seton

Miss Al said:


> I really hope for anemone to be back. Please H Gods, I hope you are listening / reading this thread. &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;



My store is still getting a bag or two every once in a while. A mini constance and a birkin.

I also saw a birkin in the new tomato red last wk, Didnt know that it was SS since I hadnt been keeping up with the thread.


----------



## naths

seton said:


> My store is still getting a bag or two every once in a while. A mini constance and a birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a birkin in the new tomato red last wk, Didnt know that it was SS since I hadnt been keeping up with the thread.




Omg ! I love anemone [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]!! I Just saw a cdc Belt that Just arrived into my store. Hopefully will arrive a K or B too soon [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## Notorious Pink

naths said:


> Omg ! I love anemone [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]!! I Just saw a cdc Belt that Just arrived into my store. Hopefully will arrive a K or B too soon [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]




That would be awesome!!! [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Miss Al

seton said:


> My store is still getting a bag or two every once in a while. A mini constance and a birkin.
> 
> I also saw a birkin in the new tomato red last wk, Didnt know that it was SS since I hadnt been keeping up with the thread.


 


naths said:


> Omg ! I love anemone [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]!! I Just saw a cdc Belt that Just arrived into my store. Hopefully will arrive a K or B too soon [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]




If *anemone* is really back, then I'll be over the moon!


----------



## **Chanel**

I wouldn't mind if H. would bring back Tosca or if it was possible to do a SO for Tosca..


----------



## naths

Me too i love so much anemone [emoji171]! Anemone[emoji171] And soufre [emoji169] are The colors I want to come back !!


----------



## naths

Miss Al said:


> If *anemone* is really back, then I'll be over the moon!




Me too i love so much anemone [emoji171]Anemone[emoji171] And soufre [emoji169]are The colors I want to come back !!


----------



## Miss Al

naths said:


> Me too i love so much anemone [emoji171]Anemone[emoji171] And soufre [emoji169]are The colors I want to come back !!



Oh yes! Soufre is gorgeous too.


----------



## boboxu

Omg, wish they will bring back Anemone or Soufre and I will do whatever it takes to find a K25 sellier ghw in those colors )))


----------



## NewBe

Anyone know if Glacier Bleu will be offered for Kelly in the Winter 2016 Podium?
And when are the SM heading to Paris?
Thanks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

NewBe said:


> Anyone know if Glacier Bleu will be offered for Kelly in the Winter 2016 Podium?
> 
> And when are the SM heading to Paris?
> 
> Thanks.




I think my SM leaves for Paris on Friday.


----------



## NewBe

BBC said:


> I think my SM leaves for Paris on Friday.



Thanks BBC


----------



## panthere55

bbc said:


> i think my sm leaves for paris on friday.



+1


----------



## Ms Bunny

BBC said:


> I think my SM leaves for Paris on Friday.




Yep this week!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anemone is the bomb ~ truly receive more compliments on my anemone B35 than any other H bag. Hope that it is brought back for all of you.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## rania1981

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone is the bomb ~ truly receive more compliments on my anemone B35 than any other H bag. Hope that it is brought back for all of you.


ITA anemone is a very beautiful color and i have recived compliments on my b from people who have no idea of H, so thats really something!


----------



## Notorious Pink

On the other side, when does podium end? I am holding off on a few purchasing decisions until I know what color bag I am going to get. 

In the past the SM took three color choices; this time, not only was it five, but we listed every specific color name within the range that I liked (e.g. Rose Sakura, Rose Confetti, Rose Azalee, Rose Tyrien, etc etc etc!) 

That may be just me, however, because I have had many, many problems getting a 25B, and I was pretty much promised that this year I would finally get it.


----------



## Monceau

BBC said:


> On the other side, when does podium end? I am holding off on a few purchasing decisions until I know what color bag I am going to get.
> 
> In the past the SM took three color choices; this time, not only was it five, but we listed every specific color name within the range that I liked (e.g. Rose Sakura, Rose Confetti, Rose Azalee, Rose Tyrien, etc etc etc!)
> 
> That may be just me, however, because I have had many, many problems getting a 25B, and I was pretty much promised that this year I would finally get it.


I always get a little update email from my SM after podium telling me what she was able to order.
Fortunately, my POs have always gone through in the past and usually arrive in 3-6. months, but I have always ordered pretty basic colors (etoupe, ebene, gold, black, rouge h...)


----------



## majusaka

BBC said:


> On the other side, when does podium end? I am holding off on a few purchasing decisions until I know what color bag I am going to get.
> 
> In the past the SM took three color choices; this time, not only was it five, but we listed every specific color name within the range that I liked (e.g. Rose Sakura, Rose Confetti, Rose Azalee, Rose Tyrien, etc etc etc!)
> 
> That may be just me, however, because I have had many, many problems getting a 25B, and I was pretty much promised that this year I would finally get it.



Is rose confetti available for podium this year?


----------



## Notorious Pink

majusaka said:


> Is rose confetti available for podium this year?




They have no idea what will be available yet....I just gave her a list of colors I already know I love and she'll choose based on that. I trust her...last time I said red, and she got me rouge H, a gorgeous color and perfect match for my hair.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dubruel said:


> a 25B should not be too hard! what color are you after?




I have been shopping at this boutique for over 12 years and I've only seen one B25 once, years ago - it was white. For whatever reason, the store just never really gets these. It's unique in that it's still privately owned, most of the time I have had no problems with POs but one time I did have to wait 3 years for a specific Kelly. I have a feeling this ordering issue will change as they just reopened and the boutique is about four times the original size...now they are getting much better stock. My first PO for a 25B was in 2011 for black chevre. Accepted, then declined 10 months later. I was given an SO for the 25B in 2012 - I chose BE/Ciel brushed gold hardware. I waited so long for this....finally officially rejected this year. (I did get a 35 in 2013.) SM promised me I would get my 25B this year...I basically chose almost every shade of pink, blue and purple. GHW only. I don't care which leather, she was saying it would probably be swift or Togo.


----------



## Miss Al

BBC said:


> I have been shopping at this boutique for over 12 years and I've only seen one B25 once, years ago - it was white. For whatever reason, the store just never really gets these. It's unique in that it's still privately owned, most of the time I have had no problems with POs but one time I did have to wait 3 years for a specific Kelly. I have a feeling this ordering issue will change as they just reopened and the boutique is about four times the original size...now they are getting much better stock. My first PO for a 25B was in 2011 for black chevre. Accepted, then declined 10 months later. I was given an SO for the 25B in 2012 - I chose BE/Ciel brushed gold hardware. I waited so long for this....finally officially rejected this year. (I did get a 35 in 2013.) SM promised me I would get my 25B this year...I basically chose almost every shade of pink, blue and purple. GHW only. I don't care which leather, she was saying it would probably be swift or Togo.




I saw quite a few B25s that was offered at my store. I wanted a B30 Gris T and was offered B25 in rose sakura. I turned it down and was offered a K25 in rose sakura. Turned both bags down coz I really wanted Gris T which I got in the end. Hence, I also agree that more size 25s are in production. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## mygoodies

I just got off the phone with my SA. I'm in Europe. They will go to Paris this Friday Jan 29 and return Feb 4! I will call him again when he's back to ask abt my potential SO and other new items! Crossing fingers really hard!!


----------



## TinaM__

mygoodies said:


> I just got off the phone with my SA. I'm in Europe. They will go to Paris this Friday Jan 29 and return Feb 4! I will call him again when he's back to ask abt my potential SO and other new items! Crossing fingers really hard!!



I'm also from Europe. Do you know if the German SA/SM are also going to Paris this Friday? Is it different for each store?


----------



## mygoodies

TinaM__ said:


> I'm also from Europe. Do you know if the German SA/SM are also going to Paris this Friday? Is it different for each store?




I don't know if it's different for each store in Europe. But since there are so many stores in Europe I would say they let few countries come in groups and not all at once. Seems a bit too much


----------



## TinaM__

mygoodies said:


> I don't know if it's different for each store in Europe. But since there are so many stores in Europe I would say they let few countries come in groups and not all at once. Seems a bit too much




thank you for your answer


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> I just got off the phone with my SA. I'm in Europe. They will go to Paris this Friday Jan 29 and return Feb 4! I will call him again when he's back to ask abt my potential SO and other new items! Crossing fingers really hard!!



Eeeeeks! How exciting!! I can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Eeeeeks! How exciting!! I can't wait to hear!!!!




I definitely will update here as soos as he's back  Oh  and he also said that the KDT will not be restocked for a long while! Not discontinued but H won't make new ones after current stock is being sold! Seems that they will release new leather bracelets very soon. He said he'll tell me what he sees when he's back. I'll take notes during my phone call LOL


----------



## bagidiotic

mygoodies said:


> I just got off the phone with my SA. I'm in Europe. They will go to Paris this Friday Jan 29 and return Feb 4! I will call him again when he's back to ask abt my potential SO and other new items! Crossing fingers really hard!!



Making  you excited right


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> I just got off the phone with my SA. I'm in Europe. They will go to Paris this Friday Jan 29 and return Feb 4! I will call him again when he's back to *ask abt my potential SO *and other new items! Crossing fingers really hard!!



Do you mean like he will be able to tell you the colors being offered for SO?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mygoodies

bagidiotic said:


> Making  you excited right



Oh HELL YEAH!!!! I can't wait to hear all abt it!!!!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Do you mean like he will be able to tell you the colors being offered for SO?



I surely hope so. I was very clear asking him abt what colors will be available for an SO   and if his Manager would approve me to be offered one LOL


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do you mean like he will be able to tell you the colors being offered for SO?




If I am correct they would know the SO colours available at least soon after they place the store PO. I was told the dates for my store last week.


----------



## Miss Al

Please share any info of colors offered next season. Thanks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> If I am correct they would know the SO colours available at least soon after they place the store PO. I was told the dates for my store last week.



Oh ok I hope you're right.
You were told what dates?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Oh HELL YEAH!!!! I can't wait to hear all abt it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I surely hope so. I was very clear asking him abt what colors will be available for an SO   and if his Manager would approve me to be offered one LOL



I cant wait to hear all about it too. Crossing my fingers (and toes) for you!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh ok I hope you're right.
> 
> You were told what dates?




Oh the dates that they are going to Paris for the PO order.


----------



## Mykonos

Hi, does anyone know if box leather will be in production the coming year?
I heard from the vineyard that it will be discontinued.

Please tell me it's not true...


----------



## Daisu

As far as I know, they will at least be making some box Kellys. There is one pictured in the rtw booklet, and it'll be coming in rouge h and possibly navy.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Daisu said:


> As far as I know, they will at least be making some box Kellys. There is one pictured in the rtw booklet, and it'll be coming in rouge h and possibly navy.
> View attachment 3254187




Oh wow. This is very good news. Why did I read this though?! :faint thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I would love to be an insect on the ceiling and watch what goes on at the podium.  On second thought, I would love to be a character on the X Files and brainwash a craftsman into making me a Rose Tyrien Ghillie with same-color stitching & pink sapphire hardware.


----------



## rainneday

Daisu said:


> As far as I know, they will at least be making some box Kellys. There is one pictured in the rtw booklet, and it'll be coming in rouge h and possibly navy.
> View attachment 3254187



Navy box!!!? Omg 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh wow. This is very good news. Why did I read this though?! :faint thanks for sharing this with us.



:hnsnsn:



Madam Bijoux said:


> I would love to be an insect on the ceiling and watch what goes on at the podium.  On second thought, I would love to be a character on the X Files and brainwash a craftsman into making me a Rose Tyrien Ghillie with same-color stitching & pink sapphire hardware.


----------



## Miss Al

Daisu said:


> As far as I know, they will at least be making some box Kellys. There is one pictured in the rtw booklet, and it'll be coming in rouge h and possibly navy.
> View attachment 3254187



Thanks for sharing Daisu. I know what I want now... yay.


----------



## meridian

Daisu said:


> As far as I know, they will at least be making some box Kellys. There is one pictured in the rtw booklet, and it'll be coming in rouge h and possibly navy.
> View attachment 3254187


This bag.  All day.  My SA told me that box is still being produced when I asked a few weeks ago.  I asked as kind of a sidenote and didn't inquire any further but I hope this is true.


----------



## Daisu

Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh wow. This is very good news. Why did I read this though?! :faint thanks for sharing this with us.







Miss Al said:


> Thanks for sharing Daisu. I know what I want now... yay.




You're welcome! I was very interested as well


----------



## atomic110

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would love to be an insect on the ceiling and watch what goes on at the podium.  On second thought, I would love to be a character on the X Files and brainwash a craftsman into making me a Rose Tyrien Ghillie with same-color stitching & pink sapphire hardware.


+1, hahaha... 
I want rouge H Ghillies B30, please brainwash them for me too~ &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
ok, finish dreaming, now back  to the topic&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## rania1981

My SM leaves tomm for podium...but he already mentioned a few colors that are new and i had never heard of before. I wish i remembered the names now i was kinda dizzy with joy over my shopping..but i guess they already have some idea of new colors before they go


----------



## majusaka

rania1981 said:


> My SM leaves tomm for podium...but he already mentioned a few colors that are new and i had never heard of before. I wish i remembered the names now i was kinda dizzy with joy over my shopping..but i guess they already have some idea of new colors before they go



Please let us know the new colors, can't wait  !


----------



## majusaka

Is bubblegum pink coming back? I have seen a few people scoring wallets in 5p and also reseller selling Bs with stamp T.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Why did I think that all the SMs were there at the same time? Does this mean that some are done and back already? Waiting for color info! [emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Gotthebug

Omg.....that would be amazing....from your lips to the Hermes Gods...I just put in a request for Bubblegum Pink just a week ago.  Here's hoping!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would love to be an insect on the ceiling and watch what goes on at the podium.  On second thought, I would love to be a character on the X Files and brainwash a craftsman into making me a Rose Tyrien Ghillie with same-color stitching & pink sapphire hardware.



I share your thoughts.  You're just too funny !!


----------



## majusaka

Anyone knows if blue atoll is available this season (ss16)?


----------



## mp4

Daisu said:


> As far as I know, they will at least be making some box Kellys. There is one pictured in the rtw booklet, and it'll be coming in rouge h and possibly navy.
> View attachment 3254187



This has me super excited!  Recent offerings of black box just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Monceau

Any news from Podium?


----------



## mygoodies

Monceau said:


> Any news from Podium?




My SA got back today. Will call him first thing tomorrow


----------



## Miss Al

mygoodies said:


> My SA got back today. Will call him first thing tomorrow


 
Please share. I can't wait.


----------



## mygoodies

Miss Al said:


> Please share. I can't wait.




Urrrrggghhhh I just called my SA but he's busy so he'll give me a call back by the end of the day 
The waiting is KILLING MEEEEE!!!! Can't wait to hear everything about Paris!! And if his SM approved my SO order. Crossing fingers really HARD!!


----------



## Sterre

mygoodies said:


> Urrrrggghhhh I just called my SA but he's busy so he'll give me a call back by the end of the day
> The waiting is KILLING MEEEEE!!!! Can't wait to hear everything about Paris!! And if his SM approved my SO order. Crossing fingers really HARD!!




Are you by any chance in the Netherlands? Can't wait to hear the colours!!


----------



## mygoodies

Sterre said:


> Are you by any chance in the Netherlands? Can't wait to hear the colours!!




I am in NL at the moment yes  hopefully I'll stay here long enough to get an SO! LOL


----------



## Rom.roths

the sellier Birkin is finally coming in the podium after been cancelled once two collection before.
Was told there would be a very small size kelly coming back, wonder might be 15/20, in crocodile


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

yes per my SM  20 cm croc sellier is back in limited production, also possibly box. there are more Contour Kellys but also box 28 in Rouge H and Noir sellier.

for me, I would buy the above in vintage, but it is great news for those who don't wish to do so.


----------



## Sterre

mygoodies said:


> I am in NL at the moment yes  hopefully I'll stay here long enough to get an SO! LOL




I hope so for you! Have you heard anything from your SA about the new colours? A SO is pretty hard to get overhere, I've tried to talk about it many times however no luck getting any further than a regular colour bag on the regular wishlist. Do you have any tips on how the SO conversation got rolling [emoji4]?


----------



## Orangefanatic

Does anyone knows if SO cost higher than normal B/K?
Thanks in advance


----------



## periogirl28

Orangefanatic said:


> Does anyone knows if SO cost higher than normal B/K?
> 
> Thanks in advance




It is the same price as an equivalent bag in style, size and leather.


----------



## Orangefanatic

periogirl28 said:


> It is the same price as an equivalent bag in style, size and leather.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Al

There are no updates to this thread.  Seems like there is still no news about  the new colors.


----------



## Sterre

I'm dying to know more about the pink colours, someone with inside info please come forward [emoji85][emoji4][emoji175]


----------



## mygoodies

Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay in reporting back!! So I had a short phone call with my SA. As I wasn't in the store I couldn't see the actual colors. But here's what he told me abt the fall/winter colors. He mentioned some names but those didn't sound familiar to me, so those must be new. 

- Couple of new greys (actually excited to see different kinds of greys than Etain or GT)
- a Yellow ish color. He said "Jaune something" From what he told me it should me a dark mustard shade. 
- No purple or pinks   
- a new style of maxibox but not as boxy

All in all he wasn't really impressed by the colors. He said they weren't something he never seen before  

I'll be at the store in few weeks so maybe I'll be able to see swatches! If so I'll report back again. 
I live in Europe atm, so maybe these colors are only offered to European clientele? And that maybe US or Asia would have gotten different batch of colors. I don't know about that!

Oh well, H always keeps us waiting in anticipation right


----------



## majusaka

mygoodies said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay in reporting back!! So I had a short phone call with my SA. As I wasn't in the store I couldn't see the actual colors. But here's what he told me abt the fall/winter colors. He mentioned some names but those didn't sound familiar to me, so those must be new.
> 
> - Couple of new greys (actually excited to see different kinds of greys than Etain or GT)
> - a Yellow ish color. He said "Jaune something" From what he told me it should me a dark mustard shade.
> - No purple or pinks
> - a new style of maxibox but not as boxy
> 
> All in all he wasn't really impressed by the colors. He said they weren't something he never seen before
> 
> I'll be at the store in few weeks so maybe I'll be able to see swatches! If so I'll report back again.
> I live in Europe atm, so maybe these colors are only offered to European clientele? And that maybe US or Asia would have gotten different batch of colors. I don't know about that!
> 
> Oh well, H always keeps us waiting in anticipation right


Thanks for this, I was dying to know about the colours
Disappointed, no pink/purple again, I was hoping for parme and 5p to come back, but my wallet is safe then 
Looking forward to the podium in july, pink colours usually come in spring/summer


----------



## mygoodies

majusaka said:


> Thanks for this, I was dying to know about the colours
> Disappointed, no pink/purple again, I was hoping for parme and 5p to come back, but my wallet is safe then
> Looking forward to the podium in july, pink colours usually come in spring/summer




My pleasure. I just wished I could post more exciting news! Yeah no brights this time but fingers crossed for July Podium   they can't keep those colors away for too long right!

And one thing he also specifically mentioned was that the Micro Kellys and Micro Rivale will not be produced for a while after this years stocks have been sold! So those u see being sold online and in the stores are really the last stocks for now. 

They're not discontinued but H wants to focus selling new types of bracelets this year. No idea which ones but hopefully Ombre will make its come back soon! I have high hopes for that as we tend to see more exotic bracelets out there   

Btw I forgot to ask abt exotic leathers cause I was trying so hard to remember what he said during our 10mnt convo LOL But I'll ask abt that in few weeks when I'm in the store again


----------



## WilliamLion

mygoodies said:


> My pleasure. I just wished I could post more exciting news! Yeah no brights this time but fingers crossed for July Podium   they can't keep those colors away for too long right!
> 
> And one thing he also specifically mentioned was that the Micro Kellys and Micro Rivale will not be produced for a while after this years stocks have been sold! So those u see being sold online and in the stores are really the last stocks for now.
> 
> They're not discontinued but H wants to focus selling new types of bracelets this year. No idea which ones but hopefully Ombre will make its come back soon! I have high hopes for that as we tend to see more exotic bracelets out there
> 
> Btw I forgot to ask abt exotic leathers cause I was trying so hard to remember what he said during our 10mnt convo LOL But I'll ask abt that in few weeks when I'm in the store again



My sales told me Ombre lizard CDC will definitely be back.


----------



## ayc

mygoodies said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay in reporting back!! So I had a short phone call with my SA. As I wasn't in the store I couldn't see the actual colors. But here's what he told me abt the fall/winter colors. He mentioned some names but those didn't sound familiar to me, so those must be new.
> 
> - Couple of new greys (actually excited to see different kinds of greys than Etain or GT)
> - a Yellow ish color. He said "Jaune something" From what he told me it should me a dark mustard shade.
> - No purple or pinks
> - a new style of maxibox but not as boxy
> 
> All in all he wasn't really impressed by the colors. He said they weren't something he never seen before
> 
> I'll be at the store in few weeks so maybe I'll be able to see swatches! If so I'll report back again.
> I live in Europe atm, so maybe these colors are only offered to European clientele? And that maybe US or Asia would have gotten different batch of colors. I don't know about that!
> 
> Oh well, H always keeps us waiting in anticipation right





thank you so much for update!


----------



## rainneday

mygoodies said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay in reporting back!! So I had a short phone call with my SA. As I wasn't in the store I couldn't see the actual colors. But here's what he told me abt the fall/winter colors. He mentioned some names but those didn't sound familiar to me, so those must be new.
> 
> - Couple of new greys (actually excited to see different kinds of greys than Etain or GT)
> - a Yellow ish color. He said "Jaune something" From what he told me it should me a dark mustard shade.
> - No purple or pinks
> - a new style of maxibox but not as boxy
> 
> All in all he wasn't really impressed by the colors. He said they weren't something he never seen before
> 
> I'll be at the store in few weeks so maybe I'll be able to see swatches! If so I'll report back again.
> I live in Europe atm, so maybe these colors are only offered to European clientele? And that maybe US or Asia would have gotten different batch of colors. I don't know about that!
> 
> Oh well, H always keeps us waiting in anticipation right



Great update, thank you! I am excited to see which new greys will be offered.


----------



## duna

mygoodies said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay in reporting back!! So I had a short phone call with my SA. As I wasn't in the store I couldn't see the actual colors. But here's what he told me abt the fall/winter colors. He mentioned some names but those didn't sound familiar to me, so those must be new.
> 
> - Couple of new greys (actually excited to see different kinds of greys than Etain or GT)
> - a Yellow ish color. He said "Jaune something" From what he told me it should me a dark mustard shade.
> - No purple or pinks
> - a new style of maxibox but not as boxy
> 
> *All in all he wasn't really impressed by the colors*. He said they weren't something he never seen before
> 
> I'll be at the store in few weeks so maybe I'll be able to see swatches! If so I'll report back again.
> I live in Europe atm, so maybe these colors are only offered to European clientele? And that maybe US or Asia would have gotten different batch of colors. I don't know about that!
> 
> Oh well, H always keeps us waiting in anticipation right



I spoke to my SA who went to Paris, and he said they weren't impressed my the new colours either.

He told me there will be a new blue, half way between Bleu Electric and Bleu Saphir. 
A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull) so I guess seagull grey (this could be interesting for me). A new red called Rouge Cuivre (cuivre is copper, so a copper red) a new tan, between Gold and Sable. 

This is all I can remember for now.


----------



## mygoodies

duna said:


> I spoke to my SA who went to Paris, and he said they weren't impressed my the new colours either.
> 
> 
> 
> He told me there will be a new blue, half way between Bleu Electric and Bleu Saphir.
> 
> A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull) so I guess seagull grey (this could be interesting for me). A new red called Rouge Cuivre (cuivre is copper, so a copper red) a new tan, between Gold and Sable.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can remember for now.




Think Spring/Summer podium will suit my taste better! Oooh I'm actually excited to see that copper Red  thank u for your update dear. Hopefully others will be a able to chime in as well.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Orangefanatic

duna said:


> I spoke to my SA who went to Paris, and he said they weren't impressed my the new colours either.
> 
> He told me there will be a new blue, half way between Bleu Electric and Bleu Saphir.
> A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull) so I guess seagull grey (this could be interesting for me). A new red called Rouge Cuivre (cuivre is copper, so a copper red) a new tan, between Gold and Sable.
> 
> This is all I can remember for now.



Thanks for intel  sounds interesting to me though


----------



## duna

mygoodies said:


> Think Spring/Summer podium will suit my taste better! Oooh I'm actually excited to see that copper Red  thank u for your update dear. Hopefully others will be a able to chime in as well.







Orangefanatic said:


> Thanks for intel  sounds interesting to me though



You're very welcome ladies


----------



## Daisu

mygoodies said:


> My pleasure. I just wished I could post more exciting news! Yeah no brights this time but fingers crossed for July Podium   they can't keep those colors away for too long right!
> 
> And one thing he also specifically mentioned was that the Micro Kellys and Micro Rivale will not be produced for a while after this years stocks have been sold! So those u see being sold online and in the stores are really the last stocks for now.
> 
> They're not discontinued but H wants to focus selling new types of bracelets this year. No idea which ones but hopefully Ombre will make its come back soon! I have high hopes for that as we tend to see more exotic bracelets out there
> 
> Btw I forgot to ask abt exotic leathers cause I was trying so hard to remember what he said during our 10mnt convo LOL But I'll ask abt that in few weeks when I'm in the store again







duna said:


> I spoke to my SA who went to Paris, and he said they weren't impressed my the new colours either.
> 
> 
> 
> He told me there will be a new blue, half way between Bleu Electric and Bleu Saphir.
> 
> A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull) so I guess seagull grey (this could be interesting for me). A new red called Rouge Cuivre (cuivre is copper, so a copper red) a new tan, between Gold and Sable.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can remember for now.




Thank you for the info! Looking forward to seeing the colors in person


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That new blue sounds very interesting.


----------



## panthere55

duna said:


> I spoke to my SA who went to Paris, and he said they weren't impressed my the new colours either.
> 
> He told me there will be a new blue, half way between Bleu Electric and Bleu Saphir.
> A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull) so I guess seagull grey (this could be interesting for me). A new red called Rouge Cuivre (cuivre is copper, so a copper red) a new tan, between Gold and Sable.
> 
> This is all I can remember for now.


 
That's what I heard. New blue is called blue agate


----------



## TinaM__

Rouge casaque is still available? I really hope so...


----------



## pretty99

Maybe I can add a little bit on the new bag styles:
Birkin / Kelly verso: 
Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside
Maxi-cabas;
A tote bag just like garden party but the style of maxibox with 2 longer strap can go over the shoulder, size 30 and 36; comes in grizzly, Togo/Epsom, felt/Epsom
New bags: baton de craie
This will be a new defile series an old design revive from the 30's, clutch or shoulder bag very sleek and elegant with a hardware closure made from palladium, malachite stone or onyx. Comes in box leather, or exotic leathers
Cherche midi will have a pochette style, size 22 same as Kelly pochette
New mini convoyeur size 19, a bit bigger wallet on chain style
Some cheaper bags in canvas sac col roule, would be under 2000, in canvas and barenia trimming , lots of combo
New Evelyn sellier in Vache hunter, size 29, 33; classic color (black, rough H, indigo) but no punch holes for the H logo instead it's embossed with the diamond shape H logo, nice play on the glossy Matt effect
Micro Kelly bag in size 19, this will be feature lots, it can fit iPhone 6plus and that's it!


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> Maybe I can add a little bit on the new bag styles:
> Birkin / Kelly verso:
> Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside
> Maxi-cabas;
> A tote bag just like garden party but the style of maxibox with 2 longer strap can go over the shoulder, size 30 and 36; comes in grizzly, Togo/Epsom, felt/Epsom
> New bags: baton de craie
> This will be a new defile series an old design revive from the 30's, clutch or shoulder bag very sleek and elegant with a hardware closure made from palladium, malachite stone or onyx. Comes in box leather, or exotic leathers
> Cherche midi will have a pochette style, size 22 same as Kelly pochette
> New mini convoyeur size 19, a bit bigger wallet on chain style
> Some cheaper bags in canvas sac col roule, would be under 2000, in canvas and barenia trimming , lots of combo
> New Evelyn sellier in Vache hunter, size 29, 33; classic color (black, rough H, indigo) but no punch holes for the H logo instead it's embossed with the diamond shape H logo, nice play on the glossy Matt effect
> Micro Kelly bag in size 19, this will be feature lots, it can fit iPhone 6plus and that's it!


 


wow!  thank you so much for info - you are full of resources! (also I have enjoyed so much of your reveals!)


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Maybe I can add a little bit on the new bag styles:
> Birkin / Kelly verso:
> Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside
> Maxi-cabas;
> A tote bag just like garden party but the style of maxibox with 2 longer strap can go over the shoulder, size 30 and 36; comes in grizzly, Togo/Epsom, felt/Epsom
> New bags: baton de craie
> This will be a new defile series an old design revive from the 30's, clutch or shoulder bag very sleek and elegant with a hardware closure made from palladium, malachite stone or onyx. Comes in box leather, or exotic leathers
> Cherche midi will have a pochette style, size 22 same as Kelly pochette
> New mini convoyeur size 19, a bit bigger wallet on chain style
> Some cheaper bags in canvas sac col roule, would be under &#8364;2000, in canvas and barenia trimming , lots of combo
> New Evelyn sellier in Vache hunter, size 29, 33; classic color (black, rough H, indigo) but no punch holes for the H logo instead it's embossed with the diamond shape H logo, nice play on the glossy Matt effect
> Micro Kelly bag in size 19, this will be feature lots, it can fit iPhone 6plus and that's it!



I wonder if the Micro Kelly is the Mini Kelly II that my SA was telling me about earlier today. It's basically Kelly Pochette but with a shoulder strap. She said on her the strap when carried cross body was at her waist/hip bone area so not entirely the best to be carried cross body. It will come in chevre in rose lipstick, bleu agate, bleu hydra, jaune d'Or, rouge tomate, and gris mouette.


----------



## na294

Thanks for all this helpful information. I have a quick question. When can we expect to see items with these new colors or styles? Around June/July?


----------



## pretty99

weN84 said:


> I wonder if the Micro Kelly is the Mini Kelly II that my SA was telling me about earlier today. It's basically Kelly Pochette but with a shoulder strap. She said on her the strap when carried cross body was at her waist/hip bone area so not entirely the best to be carried cross body. It will come in chevre in rose lipstick, bleu agate, bleu hydra, jaune d'Or, rouge tomate, and gris mouette.




It's should be the same, but it's shape like a Kelly, not like a Kelly pochette which is a smaller handle


----------



## CathBB

pretty99 said:


> It's should be the same, but it's shape like a Kelly, not like a Kelly pochette which is a smaller handle



Do you know which colours will come for this micro kelly? It will also come in Rose lipstick too?


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> It's should be the same, but it's shape like a Kelly, not like a Kelly pochette which is a smaller handle


Thanks for the confirmation!  Would love to get my hands on one!  (Love your reveals btw!)


----------



## duna

na294 said:


> Thanks for all this helpful information. I have a quick question. When can we expect to see items with these new colors or styles? Around June/July?



In my part of Europe they start trickling in around August, usually.


----------



## pretty99

CathBB said:


> Do you know which colours will come for this micro kelly? It will also come in Rose lipstick too?




At least 8 colors (moutarde, bleu sapphir, agate, geranium etc~~) but no pink definitely, all rose lipstick is finished and no more tadelakt leather also


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

weN84 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation!  Would love to get my hands on one!  (Love your reveals btw!)




Thanks dear~~~ could have some more very soon~~~had been spending hard on my Chinese red pocket money


----------



## CathBB

weN84 said:


> I wonder if the Micro Kelly is the Mini Kelly II that my SA was telling me about earlier today. It's basically Kelly Pochette but with a shoulder strap. She said on her the strap when carried cross body was at her waist/hip bone area so not entirely the best to be carried cross body. It will come in chevre in rose lipstick, bleu agate, bleu hydra, jaune d'Or, rouge tomate, and gris mouette.



Hi
I saw a similar bag on Instagram before. Is this one probably.


----------



## CathBB

pretty99 said:


> At least 8 colors (moutarde, bleu sapphir, agate, geranium etc~~) but no pink definitely, all rose lipstick is finished and no more tadelakt leather also



Thank you very much for information&#65281;


----------



## na294

duna said:


> In my part of Europe they start trickling in around August, usually.




Thanks!


----------



## pretty99

CathBB said:


> Hi
> 
> I saw a similar bag on Instagram before. Is this one probably.




No, this is a waist bag from the JPG era
That tiny Kelly IS a Kelly, just super small....well it's bigger than kelly15


----------



## CathBB

pretty99 said:


> No, this is a waist bag from the JPG era
> That tiny Kelly IS a Kelly, just super small....well it's bigger than kelly15



I see. Thank you very much for this! Sorry I am new here. 
My SA was also telling me there will be new style bag similar to kelly pochette but with a strap and it will come in chèvre in Rose Lipstick. So I was just wondering about this.
 Thank you


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~~ could have some more very soon~~~had been spending hard on my Chinese red pocket money


 


WOW! Haha.. I wish my red pocket money can support my H addiction!!


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~~ could have some more very soon~~~had been spending hard on my Chinese red pocket money


 


oh, I'm getting excited now---please do reveal soon!!


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~~ could have some more very soon~~~had been spending hard on my Chinese red pocket money


Ah, gone are the days of receiving red packets. I've to give them out instead now.  Look forward to seeing your reveal though!

Back to topic, my SA told me there will be card holders similar to the shark face that was posted here. It's vertical and has a plastic backing, like card holders for transportation passes.


----------



## Monceau

pretty99 said:


> Maybe I can add a little bit on the new bag styles:
> Birkin / Kelly verso:
> Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside
> Maxi-cabas;
> A tote bag just like garden party but the style of maxibox with 2 longer strap can go over the shoulder, size 30 and 36; comes in grizzly, Togo/Epsom, felt/Epsom
> New bags: baton de craie
> This will be a new defile series an old design revive from the 30's, clutch or shoulder bag very sleek and elegant with a hardware closure made from palladium, malachite stone or onyx. Comes in box leather, or exotic leathers
> Cherche midi will have a pochette style, size 22 same as Kelly pochette
> New mini convoyeur size 19, a bit bigger wallet on chain style
> Some cheaper bags in canvas sac col roule, would be under 2000, in canvas and barenia trimming , lots of combo
> New Evelyn sellier in Vache hunter, size 29, 33; classic color (black, rough H, indigo) but no punch holes for the H logo instead it's embossed with the diamond shape H logo, nice play on the glossy Matt effect
> Micro Kelly bag in size 19, this will be feature lots, it can fit iPhone 6plus and that's it!


Do you know if the Kelly verso will come in 32 as well, or is it only 35 for both B and K?
Any idea if it's seller or retourne?
Thanks a million, dear! Enjoy spending that red pocket money, always love your reveals!


----------



## pretty99

Monceau said:


> Do you know if the Kelly verso will come in 32 as well, or is it only 35 for both B and K?
> 
> Any idea if it's seller or retourne?
> 
> Thanks a million, dear! Enjoy spending that red pocket money, always love your reveals!




Hi dear, as far as my SA told me verso only comes in 35 and it's retourne style. I think lots of Asia store will strong request 32 or smaller~~~it's Hermes, always works in mysterious way


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Looking forward to seeing that coppery red color.


----------



## Lucynancy

anyone heard that Blue Sapphire will come out in croc? Anyone has any pics?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> *Looking forward to seeing that coppery red color.*



+1, my bet is that it is gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Al

I am looking forward to see the new version of the Evelyn. Been holding out my purchase due to the perforated H.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lipeach21

I wonder how much the new Evelyn would cost now that there's diamonds on them. I held back on purchasing the e because of the proferated h on the bag. Anybody have pic of the new design?  Thanks


----------



## Uula

lipeach21 said:


> I wonder how much the new Evelyn would cost now that there's diamonds on them. I held back on purchasing the e because of the proferated h on the bag. Anybody have pic of the new design?  Thanks



Unless I misunderstood, there are no diamonds on the new design. The Hermès logo used is embossed, and _diamond shaped_, rather than the current perforated oval shape.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Uula said:


> Unless I misunderstood, there are no diamonds on the new design. The Hermès logo used is embossed, and _diamond shaped_, rather than the current perforated oval shape.



u r correct


----------



## Monceau

I asked my SM about the new Evelyne. I think it only comes in Vache Hunter, which is stiff, more so than Epsom. I'm curious to see how it looks.


----------



## mygoodies

Ooohhh just saw this on Insta[emoji7][emoji7] Never seen a Mini Kelly before but those colors....I think the Moutarde is the "new yellow" my SA was talking about!


----------



## ermottina

mygoodies said:


> Ooohhh just saw this on Insta[emoji7][emoji7] Never seen a Mini Kelly before but those colors....I think the Moutarde is the "new yellow" my SA was talking about!
> View attachment 3273623



STUNNING Already reserved one of any color


----------



## lulilu

mygoodies said:


> Ooohhh just saw this on Insta[emoji7][emoji7] Never seen a Mini Kelly before but those colors....I think the Moutarde is the "new yellow" my SA was talking about!
> View attachment 3273623



Moutarde was available a few years ago.


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> Moutarde was available a few years ago.



Moutarde isn't a new colour, it's making a comeback. I have a bag in it, yellow with a slight green undertone which took me awhile to get used to. These mini Kellys look precious but tiny.


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Moutarde isn't a new colour, it's making a comeback. I have a bag in it, yellow with a slight green undertone which took me awhile to get used to. These mini Kellys look precious but tiny.




Would love to see it in Chevre! I think I may like this "mustard yellow"


----------



## Possum

Does anyone know if Anemone is making a comeback please? I turned down a Goldie B in hopes of attaining Anemone in the near future .. I'm not sure I did the right thing! Thankyou in advance, I'm very new to the process of purchasing a Birkin through the Boutique.


----------



## panthere55

Possum said:


> Does anyone know if Anemone is making a comeback please? I turned down a Goldie B in hopes of attaining Anemone in the near future .. I'm not sure I did the right thing! Thankyou in advance, I'm very new to the process of purchasing a Birkin through the Boutique.



It's not. Anyone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Possum

panthere55 said:


> It's not. Anyone correct me if I am wrong


Thankyou panthere55.


----------



## VickyB

Uula said:


> Unless I misunderstood, there are no diamonds on the new design. The Hermès logo used is embossed, and _diamond shaped_, rather than the current perforated oval shape.




Ugh.


----------



## panthere55

I heard there will be mini evelynes for fall in variety of colors including rose azalea, Rouge tomato, blue glacier


----------



## Monceau

VickyB said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ugh.


According to my SA, this new bag is NOT an Evelyne. It's similar in style but more structured.
It is not replacing the Evelyne.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lipeach21

Will there be inside lining on this new bag?


----------



## Miss Al

Monceau said:


> According to my SA, this new bag is NOT an Evelyne. It's similar in style but more structured.
> It is not replacing the Evelyne.




Great news! I hope they include a zipper on the bag.


----------



## Lollipop15

panthere55 said:


> I heard there will be mini evelynes for fall in variety of colors including rose azalea, Rouge tomato, blue glacier




Wow that's great! Can't wait [emoji1][emoji178]


----------



## CathBB

Oh so nice kelly mini. Do you know how much will be? I hope I can book one for me too.




ermottina said:


> STUNNING Already reserved one of any color


----------



## crazyforbag

ermottina said:


> STUNNING Already reserved one of any color


 
Lucky you!! Would you happens to know the dimension of this mini Kelly?


----------



## MARTY1975

I'm waiting a 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw since 1 year and my SA told me that she also ordered in this podium a rouge tomate that will be very similar. She didn't have any swatch to see. Anyone saw this color? It is a rich red like casaque?


----------



## ermottina

CathBB said:


> Oh so nice kelly mini. Do you know how much will be? I hope I can book one for me too.



Don't know yet...


----------



## Giuliana

MARTY1975 said:


> I'm waiting a 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw since 1 year and my SA told me that she also ordered in this podium a rouge tomate that will be very similar. She didn't have any swatch to see. Anyone saw this color? It is a rich red like casaque?




If I remember correctly, rouge tomate looked a bit orange to me. There is an slg in this color on the uk website
http://m.uk.hermes.com/leather/smal..._hermes=16611&material_leather=708&nuance=606


----------



## ermottina

crazyforbag said:


> Lucky you!! Would you happens to know the dimension of this mini Kelly?



Unfortunately not. But as far as I've understood the size is similar to a kelly pochette


----------



## CathBB

Thank you 



ermottina said:


> Don't know yet...


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Monceau said:


> According to my SA, this new bag is NOT an Evelyne. It's similar in style but more structured.
> It is not replacing the Evelyne.



Do you happen to know if it has a long strap length so it can be worn cross body?  Thanks!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Chi town Chanel said:


> Do you happen to know if it has a long strap length so it can be worn cross body?  Thanks!



Oh, I hope soooooooo


----------



## MARTY1975

MARTY1975 said:


> I'm waiting a 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw since 1 year and my SA told me that she also ordered in this podium a rouge tomate that will be very similar. She didn't have any swatch to see. Anyone saw this color? It is a rich red like casaque?



Thank you, very helpful


----------



## waaman1666

MARTY1975 said:


> I'm waiting a 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw since 1 year and my SA told me that she also ordered in this podium a rouge tomate that will be very similar. She didn't have any swatch to see. Anyone saw this color? It is a rich red like casaque?


Marty, rouge tomato is a tiny bit brighter than rouge casaque - I just recently saw it in Paris. Btw there is a brand new 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw on Annsfabulousfinds - looks gorgeous in case you're interested =)


----------



## Monceau

Chi town Chanel said:


> Do you happen to know if it has a long strap length so it can be worn cross body?  Thanks!


She didn't say, but based on some other comments I've read, I think it does have the adjustable strap.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

crazyforbag said:


> Lucky you!! Would you happens to know the dimension of this mini Kelly?



19cm, smaller than a pochette


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> 19cm, smaller than a pochette



Oh no !!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Monceau said:


> She didn't say, but based on some other comments I've read, I think it does have the adjustable strap.



Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anyone have intel of the next round of SO colors in chevre???


----------



## scndlslv

MARTY1975 said:


> I'm waiting a 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw since 1 year and my SA told me that she also ordered in this podium a rouge tomate that will be very similar. She didn't have any swatch to see. Anyone saw this color? It is a rich red like casaque?


I was just in my local store 2 hours ago and saw the Rouge Tomate and Casaque swatches. Tomate definitely has orange undertones and isn't a blue-red like Casaque. I personally prefer Casaque.


----------



## MARTY1975

scndlslv said:


> I was just in my local store 2 hours ago and saw the Rouge Tomate and Casaque swatches. Tomate definitely has orange undertones and isn't a blue-red like Casaque. I personally prefer Casaque.



Thank you for info. I would like a true red... I am plenty of orange now


----------



## MARTY1975

waaman1666 said:


> Marty, rouge tomato is a tiny bit brighter than rouge casaque - I just recently saw it in Paris. Btw there is a brand new 35 kelly in rouge casaque ghw on Annsfabulousfinds - looks gorgeous in case you're interested =)



Thank you I will have a look


----------



## MARTY1975

Giuliana said:


> If I remember correctly, rouge tomate looked a bit orange to me. There is an slg in this color on the uk website
> http://m.uk.hermes.com/leather/smal..._hermes=16611&material_leather=708&nuance=606



Thanks very helpful


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Israeli_Flava said:


> Anyone have intel of the next round of SO colors in chevre???



I'm very interested too.


----------



## ayc

My SA told me that they will not get a complete listing of colors/leathers until end of spring 2016--they only allow to do SO twice a year and is spring and fall....

all H experts please chime in... was I given right info??

thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ayc said:


> My SA told me that they will not get a complete listing of colors/leathers until end of spring 2016--they only allow to do SO twice a year and is spring and fall....
> 
> all H experts please chime in... was I given right info??
> 
> thanks!



Yes to the twice a year. Spring and Fall.
No to the end of Spring. The timing varies from boutique to boutique and country to country. Many times Europe knows before US. This is why I ask. Sometimes the colors offered vary as well but it gives you an idea.

Where is Vavara????????


----------



## crazyforbag

I saw pictures of the Kelly Doll new version which is super cute will be coming back. Are they available to VIP only?


----------



## Giuliana

Has anybody seen a swatch of the new grey - gris mouette. I wonder how it compares to gris t. Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Any more info on fall colors? Specifically want to know about pinks, purples and blues offered at podium for PO. My SA said there were no pinks or purples???


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Any more info on fall colors? Specifically want to know about pinks, purples and blues offered at podium for PO. My SA said there were no pinks or purples???


I heard this too, but that older colors were "back" or could be ordered, possibly UV or Iris, my SA was unsure (I'm going with Raisin and didn't ask about pinks ).


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## megt10

israeli_flava said:


> anyone have intel of the next round of so colors in chevre???



+1.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I heard this too, but that older colors were "back" or could be ordered, possibly UV or Iris, my SA was unsure (I'm going with Raisin and didn't ask about pinks ).



Since Iris and UV (&  raisin) are obviously purple, did you mean you heard no *new* purples or pinks? Love UV!


----------



## luckylove

Israeli_Flava said:


> Since Iris and UV (&  raisin) are obviously purple, did you mean you heard no *new* purples or pinks? Love UV!



The SM in my boutique reported that there are no purple or pinks available at all... 
It would be great news if there is availability for Iris and UV!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mp4

+1 esp for purple


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Since Iris and UV (&  raisin) are obviously purple, did you mean you heard no *new* purples or pinks? Love UV!


Yes, that's what I meant. It iseems possible to PO (and of course SO) some pinks and purples but it seems there may be no or few new ones. My SA may be wrong, but he's usually on top of this stuff, and I was definitely told Raisin was available and "at least one of the very purple purples" 
It would seem totally crazy for H to eliminate pink and purple as they are so popular, but who knows with H?


----------



## Alice26

Giuliana said:


> Has anybody seen a swatch of the new grey - gris mouette. I wonder how it compares to gris t. Thanks!




I have the same question...
My SA said that it was quite similar to gris T. He also said that they had orders from 2 years ago in gris T that have not been received yet so he put my name on the list for aB30 in this colour but I am curious about how it looks like..


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Alice26 said:


> I have the same question...
> My SA said that it was quite similar to gris T. He also said that they had orders from 2 years ago in gris T that have not been received yet so he put my name on the list for aB30 in this colour but I am curious about how it looks like..



If it's similar to Gris T, can't wait to see the leather sample. Please someone, more info, please!


----------



## crazyforbag

Alice26 said:


> I have the same question...
> My SA said that it was quite similar to gris T. He also said that they had orders from 2 years ago in gris T that have not been received yet so he put my name on the list for aB30 in this colour but I am curious about how it looks like..




I saw the new grey I didn't ask the name but it has green undertone. I don't like it myself.


----------



## Giuliana

crazyforbag said:


> I saw the new grey I didn't ask the name but it has green undertone. I don't like it myself.


 
Oh, no! Green undertone does not sound good  Is it more similar to etoupe than to gris t then?


----------



## crazyforbag

Giuliana said:


> Oh, no! Green undertone does not sound good  Is it more similar to etoupe than to gris t then?




I am sorry I got mixed up with the color.
But here is what I found from the earlier posts,


A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull).


----------



## duna

crazyforbag said:


> I saw the new grey I didn't ask the name but it has green undertone. I don't like it myself.



I think this is "Sauge" which is a grey/green (Sauge means Sage). Mouette is a mid grey, lighter than Graphite, nothing to do with Gris T., at least that's what I was told, I haven't seen it. I have seen Sauge though.


----------



## Giuliana

crazyforbag said:


> I am sorry I got mixed up with the color.
> But here is what I found from the earlier posts,
> 
> 
> A new grey, between Graphite and Gris Perle called Gris Mouette (mouette is a seagull).


 


duna said:


> I think this is "Sauge" which is a grey/green (Sauge means Sage). Mouette is a mid grey, lighter than Graphite, nothing to do with Gris T., at least that's what I was told, I haven't seen it. I have seen Sauge though.


 
Thank you for clarifying! I was hoping for a color similar to gris t...mid grey could be nice and versatile though.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Giuliana said:


> Thank you for clarifying! I was hoping for a color similar to gris t...mid grey could be nice and versatile though.



Here is a pic of sauge. It is green undertone & grey on top. It is very nice colour IRL


----------



## pierina2

Very nice Lindy!  Sauge is an SS16 color which is why we're starting to see it now, while the new Gris Mouette is for FW16 I believe.


----------



## Monceau

I just heard that the Double Sens will be offered in Grizzly.
Any thoughts on this? I love the DS, and it sounds gorgeous, but I'm a bit hesitant to order one.
Just how delicate is grizzly?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

Asked my SAs, they don't have the SO list yet. I am in Europe.


----------



## duna

periogirl28 said:


> Asked my SAs, they don't have the SO list yet. I am in Europe.



No not yet, I'm in Europe too. At my local H it's usually in April that the SOs papers. I'm curious to see what happens this year, as my much loved SM has retired  and the new one hasn't arrived yet.....


----------



## periogirl28

If I get to FSH in March I will ask my SA. 
Dear Duna, I think you are considered a VIP at your store, I wouldn't worry as I am sure your new SM will take care of you. )


----------



## duna

periogirl28 said:


> If I get to FSH in March I will ask my SA.
> Dear Duna, I think you are considered a VIP at your store, I wouldn't worry as I am sure your new SM will take care of you. )



Hmmm, I hope you're right!


----------



## doves75

Hello TPFer, 
I just want to share this pic of Sauge color B bag. I think this is by far one of the best pic I've seen for Sauge. It's a nice calm color IMO. Hope this helps.
Pic credit from fnhermes.


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> Hello TPFer,
> I just want to share this pic of Sauge color B bag. I think this is by far one of the best pic I've seen for Sauge. It's a nice calm color IMO. Hope this helps.
> Pic credit from fnhermes.
> 
> View attachment 3289130



Beautiful color


----------



## mygoodies

doves75 said:


> Hello TPFer,
> I just want to share this pic of Sauge color B bag. I think this is by far one of the best pic I've seen for Sauge. It's a nice calm color IMO. Hope this helps.
> Pic credit from fnhermes.
> 
> View attachment 3289130




Yes! I saw a swatch last Saturday too. It looks indeed like this. Indeed with green undertone.


----------



## MsHermesAU

doves75 said:


> Hello TPFer,
> I just want to share this pic of Sauge color B bag. I think this is by far one of the best pic I've seen for Sauge. It's a nice calm color IMO. Hope this helps.
> Pic credit from fnhermes.
> 
> View attachment 3289130



I really like this colour! What a great, classy natural. I like the green undertone  Does anyone know what leathers it is coming in? I'm assuming it will be the grained leathers like togo and clemence, and probably not epsom?


----------



## mygoodies

Girls, have u seen the new Red "Grenadate" or something like that?? I saw a swatch and reminds me of Rubis?! Its very pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Girls, have u seen the new Red "Grenadate" or something like that?? I saw a swatch and reminds me of Rubis?! Its very pretty!



I think some lucky ladies have already revealed their Rouge Grenat. I agree, a pretty red similiar to Rubis.


----------



## periogirl28

doves75 said:


> Hello TPFer,
> I just want to share this pic of Sauge color B bag. I think this is by far one of the best pic I've seen for Sauge. It's a nice calm color IMO. Hope this helps.
> Pic credit from fnhermes.
> 
> View attachment 3289130



Thank you, it really looks like a fresh Sage leaf.


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> I think some lucky ladies have already revealed their Rouge Grenat. I agree, a pretty red similiar to Rubis.




OMG its Grenat?! LOL I totally screwed the name LOOOLLLLL ok thanks. I'll search for it then!

Meanwhile is this Bois de Rose 1 of the new SS color as well?


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> OMG its Grenat?! LOL I totally screwed the name LOOOLLLLL ok thanks. I'll search for it then!
> 
> Meanwhile is this Bois de Rose 1 of the new SS color as well?
> View attachment 3289286




No worries. Everytime I try to pronounce a colour / scarf name I am corrected gently by my French SA. [emoji12][emoji28]
Bois de Rose is from a few years back.


----------



## BlahT

mygoodies said:


> OMG its Grenat?! LOL I totally screwed the name LOOOLLLLL ok thanks. I'll search for it then!



I posted this in the Paris trip thread about a month ago.  The receipt indeed says "Rogue Great". http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/paris-trip-for-hermes-bags-457159.html#post29785785


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Asked my SAs, they don't have the SO list yet. I am in Europe.



Thank you for posting this info! I have been dying to know if it's out yet....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## BlahT

duna said:


> The link doesn't seem to work.......



Ahhh, sorry, not sure why link doesn't work when posting from a mobile device.    I did find the picture I posted earlier.  BTW, the color is " Rouge Grenat", not "Rouge Great" as indicated in my earlier post  Thanks auto-correct


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BlahT said:


> Ahhh, sorry, not sure why link doesn't work when posting from a mobile device.    I did find the picture I posted earlier.  BTW, the color is " Rouge Grenat", not "Rouge Great" as indicated in my earlier post  Thanks auto-correct


 
Beautiful red!  It looks close to Rouge Casaque on my monitor.


----------



## BlahT

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful red!  It looks close to Rouge Casaque on my monitor.


Thanks!!  They are pretty close but I think Rouge Grenat has a more purplish undertone, at least to my eyes.  Compare to the photo, the color is a touch darker under sunlight.


----------



## periogirl28

BlahT said:


> Ahhh, sorry, not sure why link doesn't work when posting from a mobile device.    I did find the picture I posted earlier.  BTW, the color is " Rouge Grenat", not "Rouge Great" as indicated in my earlier post  Thanks auto-correct



Pretty red!


----------



## myism

BlahT said:


> Thanks!!  They are pretty close but I think Rouge Grenat has a more purplish undertone, at least to my eyes.  Compare to the photo, the color is a touch darker under sunlight.



beautiful! do you mind sharing a picture of your bag under the sunlight? thanks!


----------



## BlahT

myism said:


> beautiful! do you mind sharing a picture of your bag under the sunlight? thanks!


It's currently on the way to boutique for monogram.  I will try to take some pictures once it comes back.


----------



## mygoodies

BlahT said:


> Ahhh, sorry, not sure why link doesn't work when posting from a mobile device.    I did find the picture I posted earlier.  BTW, the color is " Rouge Grenat", not "Rouge Great" as indicated in my earlier post  Thanks auto-correct




OMG that color is AAAHMAAAAZIIING!!!! Got to have ittttt!! Can u pls post a daylight pic dear? LOVE ITTT!


----------



## mygoodies

BlahT said:


> It's currently on the way to boutique for monogram.  I will try to take some pictures once it comes back.




Oh I just saw this. Would love to see more pics of this color. The Togo swatch leaned towards dark fuchsia in the store


----------



## doves75

bagidiotic said:


> Beautiful color







mygoodies said:


> Yes! I saw a swatch last Saturday too. It looks indeed like this. Indeed with green undertone.







MsHermesAU said:


> I really like this colour! What a great, classy natural. I like the green undertone  Does anyone know what leathers it is coming in? I'm assuming it will be the grained leathers like togo and clemence, and probably not epsom?







periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, it really looks like a fresh Sage leaf.




I'm glad you guys like it and find the pic is useful for reference . I love this color too. )


----------



## Giuliana

When do FW podium orders typically start to arrive?


----------



## megt10

doves75 said:


> I'm glad you guys like it and find the pic is useful for reference . I love this color too. )



It is a beautiful bag and color. I love it.


----------



## bagalogist

Is Rouge Grenat darker and more saturated than RC ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Monceau

Giuliana said:


> When do FW podium orders typically start to arrive?


My last one was 3 months, which is fast. I think 4-6 months is pretty average.


----------



## Monceau

BlahT said:


> Ahhh, sorry, not sure why link doesn't work when posting from a mobile device.    I did find the picture I posted earlier.  BTW, the color is " Rouge Grenat", not "Rouge Great" as indicated in my earlier post  Thanks auto-correct


This is lovely!


----------



## BlahT

bagalogist said:


> Is Rouge Grenat darker and more saturated than RC ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


Rouge Grenat is definitely darker of the two colors.  I'm not sure if it's more saturated as I consider it to have different tonality than RC.  Less orange perhaps?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bagalogist

BlahT said:


> Rouge Grenat is definitely darker of the two colors.  I'm not sure if it's more saturated as I consider it to have different tonality than RC.  Less orange perhaps?



Thanks BlahT, Rouge Grenat sounds promising. Congrats on finding one


----------



## Notorious Pink

Does anyone have any info yet on pinks/purples/blues for fall? &#129300;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji16]


----------



## Giuliana

Monceau said:


> My last one was 3 months, which is fast. I think 4-6 months is pretty average.




Thank you! It's great to hear that it can be quite fast!


----------



## panthere55

BBC said:


> Does anyone have any info yet on pinks/purples/blues for fall? &#129300;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji16]


 
There's no pink/purple for fall. There's blue that's called blue agate


----------



## Notorious Pink

panthere55 said:


> There's no pink/purple for fall. There's blue that's called blue agate




Sorry to hear there's really no pink or purple at all for fall. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20] I did look up blue agate and that could be very pretty - somewhere between blue electrique and blue paradise.


----------



## rainneday

panthere55 said:


> There's no pink/purple for fall. There's blue that's called blue agate





BBC said:


> Sorry to hear there's really no pink or purple at all for fall. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20] I did look up blue agate and that could be very pretty - somewhere between blue electrique and blue paradise.



Thank you for this info, going to Google Blue Agate now...

ETA This could be good!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rainneday said:


> thank you for this info, going to google blue agate now...
> 
> 
> 
> Eta this could be good!


----------



## panthere55

BBC said:


> View attachment 3290879



That blue looks like blue hydra to me!


----------



## rainneday

BBC said:


> View attachment 3290879



Thank you!


----------



## wantitneedit

BlahT said:


> Rouge Grenat is definitely darker of the two colors.  I'm not sure if it's more saturated as I consider it to have different tonality than RC.  Less orange perhaps?




would you say its a blue-based red ?  If Grenat translates to Garnet , the garnet rings i have seen in the past, likely bad quality ones,  were more orangey-red.....


----------



## rainneday

wantitneedit said:


> would you say its a blue-based red ?  If Grenat translates to Garnet , the garnet rings i have seen in the past, likely bad quality ones,  were more orangey-red.....



You might find this interesting. 



> 1 : a transparent usually red mineral used as a gem or for grinding, smoothing, or polishing
> 2 : a deep red color
> Word History The garnet owes its name to its color. The deep red color of this gemstone reminded the French of a red-skinned fruit. In early French the fruit was called pomme grenate, which means "seedy apple." This later became pomegranate in English. The early French word grenate, meaning "seedy," is the source of the adjective grenat, meaning "red like a pomegranate." This word was then used as a noun to refer to the deep-red gemstone. When borrowed into English, grenat became garnet.



http://www.wordcentral.com/cgi-bin/student?garnet

I am also interested to see what this color translates to, a red-colored bag is not on my list, but for SLG it could be tempting!


----------



## wantitneedit

rainneday said:


> You might find this interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wordcentral.com/cgi-bin/student?garnet
> 
> I am also interested to see what this color translates to, a red-colored bag is not on my list, but for SLG it could be tempting!



thanks.  yes, thinking for SLG too....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

panthere55 said:


> That blue looks like blue hydra to me!



+1 But I am sure with H genius, it will look different when you put them side by side !!


----------



## stephmorris11

Giuliana said:


> If I remember correctly, rouge tomate looked a bit orange to me. There is an slg in this color on the uk website
> http://m.uk.hermes.com/leather/smal..._hermes=16611&material_leather=708&nuance=606




I got a chance to see this color in Evelyn and it was very very bright. Definitely an orangey red, almost electric looking. LOL.


----------



## panthere55

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1 But I am sure with H genius, it will look different when you put them side by side !!



Haha for sure!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## panthere55

wantitneedit said:


> would you say its a blue-based red ?  If Grenat translates to Garnet , the garnet rings i have seen in the past, likely bad quality ones,  were more orangey-red.....




As I remember swatch of it, this red reminded me of rouge H. It was dark red


----------



## wantitneedit

panthere55 said:


> As I remember swatch of it, this red reminded me of rouge H. It was dark red



thanks for replying too.  sounds interesting...


----------



## sydgirl

rainneday said:


> Thank you for this info, going to Google Blue Agate now...
> 
> ETA This could be good!



Omg! Hope its like this! 







BBC said:


> View attachment 3290879



Love this blue!


----------



## Giuliana

panthere55 said:


> As I remember swatch of it, this red reminded me of rouge H. It was dark red




From what I remember rouge grenat looked similar to rouge h in epsom (not quite as dark and brown though), but it looked more like rubis in togo


----------



## duna

Giuliana said:


> From what I remember rouge grenat looked similar to rouge h in epsom (not quite as dark and brown though), but it looked more like rubis in togo



This was my impression too: I only saw the swatches but in Togo it looked more red while  in other leathers it was closer to Rouge H.


----------



## MSO13

Just popping in to say earlier in the threads it was Rouge Grenade or Grenadine which is pomegranate red, red with more blue undertones. The other tomato red is more orange undertones. Someone in the Paris thread got Grenade.


----------



## BlahT

wantitneedit said:


> would you say its a blue-based red ?  If Grenat translates to Garnet , the garnet rings i have seen in the past, likely bad quality ones,  were more orangey-red.....


Personally I think it's more of a deep red with a bit of purple undertone, but I could also see it being a little blueish.  It's hard to describe, but the color is more of a darker, muted red rather than in-your-face type of bright reds.  Of course the color will probably look different on different type of leather as well.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here's some Rouge Grenat at resellers. It looks fairly light. Originally it was being called out as Rouge Grenade (pomegranate) which suggested a deeper red (although garnets are also pretty deep colored!) and SAs were saying it would be like Rouge H but redder. This isn't anything like Rouge H. 

http://www.portero.com/brand-new-2016-color-hermes-kelly-32cm-rouge-grenat-togo-with-silver

http://madisonavenuecouture.com/products/hermes-rouge-grenat-epsom-birkin-30cm-gold-hardware-1

I am dying for another dark red (or the vintage Rouge H color to return) and a new deep green. And of course a purple although the return of Raisin and Prune is very nice. A purply blue would be so lovely.


----------



## joanneminnie

Does anyone know if chèvre leather for B/K are available? I saw a picture of b25 chèvre in rose confetti from a picture and it does not look like a SO! (Since mini K in chèvre will be coming up so wondering if they are also making regular sizes in chèvre too)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tomato red def has orange undertones....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> tomato red def has orange undertones....



Very pretty


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's some Rouge Grenat at resellers. It looks fairly light. Originally it was being called out as Rouge Grenade (pomegranate) which suggested a deeper red (although garnets are also pretty deep colored!) and SAs were saying it would be like Rouge H but redder. This isn't anything like Rouge H.
> 
> http://www.portero.com/brand-new-2016-color-hermes-kelly-32cm-rouge-grenat-togo-with-silver
> 
> http://madisonavenuecouture.com/products/hermes-rouge-grenat-epsom-birkin-30cm-gold-hardware-1
> 
> I am dying for another dark red (or the vintage Rouge H color to return) and a new deep green. And of course a purple although the return of Raisin and Prune is very nice. A purply blue would be so lovely.




Ooooh THANK U SO MUCH for posting this!! My heart skips a beat when I saw the Kelly Togo. So I'm happy I chose this color as my next B!


----------



## waaman1666

Rouge Tomate Birkin 30 in Clemence with GHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

waaman1666 said:


> Rouge Tomate Birkin 30 in Clemence with GHW



Wow! Such a glamorous shot! Love your B!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

joanneminnie said:


> Does anyone know if chèvre leather for B/K are available? I saw a picture of b25 chèvre in rose confetti from a picture and it does not look like a SO! (Since mini K in chèvre will be coming up so wondering if they are also making regular sizes in chèvre too)



Maybe because someone posted a chèvre kelly 28 in rose shocking T stamp in the kelly thread and it was not a SO.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## waaman1666

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! Such a glamorous shot! Love your B!!!!



Thank you!! Although I apologize for the weird rotation of this picture...It's my first time posting


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maybe because someone posted a chèvre kelly 28 in rose shocking T stamp in the kelly thread and it was not a SO.


ooohhh......exciting!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

waaman1666 said:


> Thank you!! Although I apologize for the weird rotation of this picture...It's my first time posting


No worries! The phone app rotates the pics for some reason... 
We'd love to see more!


----------



## Blueboxes

Wonder if someone knows here.
I am wanting to buy a GP 36 in Gold in about June. Talking to my SM, it seems not quite certain that GP's come in Gold anymore ?
I am no expert, but I thought Gold was an always and forever colour ?
If someone can shed some light pls...


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's some Rouge Grenat at resellers. It looks fairly light. Originally it was being called out as Rouge Grenade (pomegranate) which suggested a deeper red (although garnets are also pretty deep colored!) and SAs were saying it would be like Rouge H but redder. This isn't anything like Rouge H.
> 
> http://www.portero.com/brand-new-2016-color-hermes-kelly-32cm-rouge-grenat-togo-with-silver
> 
> http://madisonavenuecouture.com/products/hermes-rouge-grenat-epsom-birkin-30cm-gold-hardware-1
> 
> I am dying for another dark red (or the vintage Rouge H color to return) and a new deep green. And of course a purple although the return of Raisin and Prune is very nice. A purply blue would be so lovely.



Dark red, purple/blue and a deep green...all the colors I long for from H!  As usual I completely agree with you Quelle!!!


----------



## joanneminnie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maybe because someone posted a chèvre kelly 28 in rose shocking T stamp in the kelly thread and it was not a SO.




Thank you! It's beautiful! One of my dream bags [emoji38][emoji38][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blueboxes said:


> Wonder if someone knows here.
> I am wanting to buy a GP 36 in Gold in about June. Talking to my SM, it seems not quite certain that GP's come in Gold anymore ?
> I am no expert, but I thought Gold was an always and forever colour ?
> If someone can shed some light pls...



This isn't really the right place to post this but yes, gold is a classic and you can find it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you! It's beautiful! One of my dream bags [emoji38][emoji38][emoji175][emoji175]



Absolutely agree! Wouldn't it be great if chèvre was offered again in non SO!?


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely agree! Wouldn't it be great if chèvre was offered again in non SO!?



Yes, it would. I love chevre!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> Dark red, purple/blue and a deep green...all the colors I long for from H!  As usual I completely agree with you Quelle!!!


haha shocker!!  

I am dreaming a color like the Jardin Anglais changeant mousseline - a shimmery blue/purple - and a deep green like a dark jade - a green with light in it - and a red between Vif and Rouge H, a true, cool, movie-star red that is not quite as dark as RH.
Ooh and how about a red-black like that old Chanel Vamp nail color? Rouge Vampyre!

A girl can dream!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

How is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.


----------



## panthere55

madam bijoux said:


> how is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.



+1


----------



## periogirl28

Madam Bijoux said:


> How is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.



I've been vexed for about a decade.


----------



## hbr

Madam Bijoux said:


> How is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.




+1!!!  This makes me crazy!!


----------



## periogirl28

Anyway, I saw the swatches for Grenat and Rouge Tomate today. Tried taking pics but they were far from accurate in the store lighting. Tomate is close to Bougainville and Grenat is much more similiar to Rubis than RC/ RH. Also saw a Swift Grenat Berline. Very pretty and had that slight purplish undertone. Still no news re SO Chèvre colours.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## BlahT

mygoodies said:


> OMG that color is AAAHMAAAAZIIING!!!! Got to have ittttt!! Can u pls post a daylight pic dear? LOVE ITTT!





periogirl28 said:


> Anyway, I saw the swatches for Grenat and Rouge Tomate today. Tried taking pics but they were far from accurate in the store lighting. Tomate is close to Bougainville and Grenat is much more similiar to Rubis than RC/ RH. Also saw a Swift Grenat Berline. Very pretty and had that slight purplish undertone. Still no news re SO Chèvre colours.



Here you go.  The color seems to changes depending on lighting.  The first one is Rouge Grenat under daylight and the second one is the same under fluorescent light.


----------



## ayc

Madam Bijoux said:


> How is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.



My thought exactly!! it is sad but true!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Madam Bijoux said:


> How is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.




Ah, we are all rather vexed. [emoji34]


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> How is it that the resellers get these sensational new colors before the loyal customers do?  It's very vexing.  I am very vexed.


They're the biggest
Syndicate networking 
Many of them big spenders too


----------



## mygoodies

BlahT said:


> Here you go.  The color seems to changes depending on lighting.  The first one is Rouge Grenat under daylight and the second one is the same under fluorescent light.




THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting these dear!!! Now I'm 100% confident abt my choice. Can't wait! Enjoy your Red Beauty!!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

could this be the new blue agate? 

there is no name listed + looks just like bleu hydra w/etoupe

either way it looks really pretty! 

xx


http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-.../configurable-product-c-doublesens-75665.html


----------



## duna

palmbeachpink said:


> could this be the new blue agate?
> 
> there is no name listed + looks just like bleu hydra w/etoupe
> 
> either way it looks really pretty!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-.../configurable-product-c-doublesens-75665.html



A lot of these Double Sens are gone


----------



## sydgirl

palmbeachpink said:


> could this be the new blue agate?
> 
> there is no name listed + looks just like bleu hydra w/etoupe
> 
> either way it looks really pretty!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-.../configurable-product-c-doublesens-75665.html



Beautiful blue! Need this in my life!


----------



## undeuxtrois

When will be the next setting date in Europe to submit a bag order?Do the SM still go to Paris twice a year (Febr./July)?


----------



## undeuxtrois

As I remember from the last years SM go to Paris for the bag order twice a year.
Does anyone know for sure when this was/will be in 2016?(in Europe)
Is there a deadline until the SO must be placed like a month before they leave?


----------



## kath00

I would like to know this too. My sales associate offered me a podium order last visit. I'm not exactly sure what that means but she said the order will go in June. I'm assuming I will be able to choose colors in May perhaps?  With podium orders, do I get to choose the interior and exterior of the back? Like a special order? Because she started talking about how they are not excepting three color bags but two colors are OK. Confused.


----------



## periogirl28

I think the SMs in Europe are going around now to do the podium orders for AW 2016. These are regular orders for the store stock. Mine has returned already. Then they get a list and SO orders are placed. These seem to be restricted to bi -colour bags at the moment. I am waiting for updates re the SO leather and colour lists available for AW 2016. As far as I know, this info is current and correct.
Kath00 I can see why you are confused. I think your SA is now offering you an SO instead of a Podium order. That's exciting!


----------



## panthere55

palmbeachpink said:


> could this be the new blue agate?
> 
> there is no name listed + looks just like bleu hydra w/etoupe
> 
> either way it looks really pretty!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-.../configurable-product-c-doublesens-75665.html



It looks like blue hydra to me. It is back for this spring


----------



## undeuxtrois

periogirl28 said:


> I think the SMs in Europe are going around now to do the podium orders for AW 2016. These are regular orders for the store stock. Mine has returned already. Then they get a list and SO orders are placed. These seem to be restricted to bi -colour bags at the moment. I am waiting for updates re the SO leather and colour lists available for AW 2016. As far as I know, this info is current and correct.
> Kath00 I can see why you are confused. I think your SA is now offering you an SO instead of a Podium order. That's exciting!




Thank you for this informations.When will this SOrders be placed then?
In June?


----------



## periogirl28

undeuxtrois said:


> Thank you for this informations.When will this SOrders be placed then?
> In June?



I might be wrong but as the European store SMs go in batches, the SO orders are placed in batches from April onwards.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> It looks like blue hydra to me. It is back for this spring



Yes!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> I might be wrong but as the European store SMs go in batches, the *SO orders are placed in batches from April onwards*.



Same for US.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kath00 said:


> I would like to know this too. My sales associate offered me a podium order last visit. I'm not exactly sure what that means but she said the order will go in June. I'm assuming I will be able to choose colors in May perhaps?  With podium orders, do I get to choose the interior and exterior of the back? Like a special order? Because she started talking about how they are not excepting three color bags but two colors are OK. Confused.



Podium is ordering a basic bag you want. Like if you want a Blue Electric K32 ghw.... they will order it for you especially. Special Order is when you actually configure a bag's specs... color, leather, size, hardware etc.... with the HSS (Horseshoe Stamp). Totally different. Just tell your SA you want to do a SO....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BlahT said:


> Here you go.  The color seems to changes depending on lighting.  The first one is Rouge Grenat under daylight and the second one is the same under fluorescent light.



Sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## birkinglover

I think most of the resellers get their bag from hermes regulars customers, or even their VIP customers. 
I know most  of resellers at instagram they don't stock the bags.


----------



## panthere55

I got calvi in rouge tomato...color is similar to RC but with orange undertone


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> I got calvi in rouge tomato...color is similar to RC but with orange undertone



Looks sooooo luscious in chevre! Gosh that sheeeeeeen!!!!!


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks sooooo luscious in chevre! Gosh that sheeeeeeen!!!!!



Thank you! It's a nice happy color! It prob will look different in other leathers...


----------



## loveMochi

doves75 said:


> Hello TPFer,
> I just want to share this pic of Sauge color B bag. I think this is by far one of the best pic I've seen for Sauge. It's a nice calm color IMO. Hope this helps.
> Pic credit from fnhermes.
> 
> View attachment 3289130



Hi is sauge color similar to Gris T? Thanks


----------



## MARTY1975

loveMochi said:


> Hi is sauge color similar to Gris T? Thanks



both hell colors but GT is more a neutral color (in my sister taurillon clemence birkin i can see  a bit of pink undertone less than mine in togo ) and Sauge much greener. Comparison picture with Togo GT and Clemence Sauge. Hope can help you


----------



## loveMochi

Thanks MARTY1975


----------



## QuelleFromage

loveMochi said:


> Hi is sauge color similar to Gris T? Thanks


Sauge - sage. Gris T - Turtle dove grey. Pretty accurate descriptions.


----------



## loveMochi

Thanks QuelleFromage


----------



## doves75

loveMochi said:


> Hi is sauge color similar to Gris T? Thanks




Sorry loveMochi, just saw your post. But TPF experts already gave you the answer and comparison picture.
Do I see a SO in the future )


----------



## loveMochi

I am thinking to get a bolide in sauge color ( not seen in person ),  the reason I ask is I already have a gris T B35, just worry the color is s close.  Thanks


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Orangefanatic

loveMochi said:


> I am thinking to get a bolide in sauge color ( not seen in person ),  the reason I ask is I already have a gris T B35, just worry the color is s close.  Thanks



I have lindy in sauge & absolutely beautiful colour. 
And since bolide comes in clemence, the colour will melt u away~ 
Its green undertone &#128077;


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Any more info on new grey from 2016AW?


----------



## Hat Trick

Orangefanatic said:


> I have lindy in sauge & absolutely beautiful colour.
> And since bolide comes in clemence, the colour will melt u away~
> Its green undertone &#128077;


Dear Orangefanatic,
Could we please see a photo of your sauge Lindy? I ask because I am really interested in this combination.
Thank you,
Hat Trick.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Any more info on new grey from 2016AW?




Seriously....I'm still hoping to find out about the colors I asked about earlier? No purples or pinks at all? Which blues? [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Orangefanatic

Hat Trick said:


> Dear Orangefanatic,
> Could we please see a photo of your sauge Lindy? I ask because I am really interested in this combination.
> Thank you,
> Hat Trick.



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3273094&stc=1&d=1455444065

Please check my post


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Any more info on new grey from 2016AW?


gris mouette, from the swatch it is a clear mid grey like its name but swatches can be deceiving.


----------



## Hat Trick

Orangefanatic said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3273094&stc=1&d=1455444065
> 
> Please check my post


Ah, thank you!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

QuelleFromage said:


> gris mouette, from the swatch it is a clear mid grey like its name but swatches can be deceiving.



Ah thank you! So swatches are in the shop. Is it very similar to Gris T? Or is it more like Etain?


----------



## Naija Princess

QuelleFromage said:


> It's actually called "Clay Court", that's what Terre Battue means. H has used this color in RTW for a few years.  The idea is that it is the color of old style tennis courts. It's supposed to look like red clay but it looks more brown to me. I'm not a fan, but I'm not a fan of any of the new colors except Bleu Paon, which isn't really new.



I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Naija Princess said:


> I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.



Gorgeous, *Naija*, I am in awe. Major congrats!!!


----------



## Naija Princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, *Naija*, I am in awe. Major congrats!!!


Thank you. I'm very excited too


----------



## Ethengdurst

Naija Princess said:


> I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.



This is gorgeous! I wouldn't mind this orange for a bag, I turned down a feu k (thought I was too old for that kind of orange)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Naija Princess said:


> I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.


I said it was supposed to look like a red clay court, not that it did. It's like a softened, browner version. Not sure why you are quoting me here?


----------



## Naija Princess

QuelleFromage said:


> I said it was supposed to look like a red clay court, not that it did. It's like a softened, browner version. Not sure why you are quoting me here?



I'm terribly sorry. Didn't mean to offend. As you'd shown interest in the color, I thought you might be curious to see it on a bag versus the swatch.


----------



## ouija board

Naija Princess said:


> I'm terribly sorry. Didn't mean to offend. As you'd shown interest in the color, I thought you might be curious to see it on a bag versus the swatch.




Thank you for posting the photo. It's always more helpful to see colors on a bag vs a swatch [emoji106] 

Enjoy your beautiful new bag! It's a nice shade of orange, one that I'd actually be able to wear.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## undeuxtrois

The bags which are/will be ordered this spring will start to show up around August/September ... is this Information right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

undeuxtrois said:


> The bags which are/will be ordered this spring will start to show up around August/September ... is this Information right?



If you're really lucky  
That would probably be the first bags to show up....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Naija Princess said:


> I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.



This is very nice dear!!! Maybe burnt orange shade is the right description? Looks that way on my monitor....


----------



## undeuxtrois

Israeli_Flava said:


> If you're really lucky
> 
> That would probably be the first bags to show up....




Oh - thank you!
I will wait patiently and keep fingers crossed [emoji6]!
My specifics are quite common so I might be lucky...


----------



## Naija Princess

ouija board said:


> Thank you for posting the photo. It's always more helpful to see colors on a bag vs a swatch [emoji106]
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag! It's a nice shade of orange, one that I'd actually be able to wear.




Thank you.


----------



## Naija Princess

Ethengdurst said:


> This is gorgeous! I wouldn't mind this orange for a bag, I turned down a feu k (thought I was too old for that kind of orange)



Thank you. Yes it is a little tamer than Feu - although I personally think Feu is prettier but I'm happy with this.




Israeli_Flava said:


> This is very nice dear!!! Maybe burnt orange shade is the right description? Looks that way on my monitor....



Thank you. I struggled with calling it a burnt orange as it is a little milder but you may be right.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Naija Princess said:


> Thank you. Yes it is a little tamer than Feu - although I personally think Feu is prettier but I'm happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I struggled with calling it a burnt orange as it is a little milder but you may be right.


I like how u describe it as a little tamer than feu. I totally understand that description....


----------



## purselover888

Can anyone post a side-by-side comparison of Rouge Tomate and Capucine?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ladyblunt

Dear ladies, has anyone some informations about the new swatches? Have they arrived in store yet? Many thanks!


----------



## Orangefanatic

I am waiting waiting waiting&#8230;for colours and leather options for apr/may SO


----------



## ayc

undeuxtrois said:


> The bags which are/will be ordered this spring will start to show up around August/September ... is this Information right?


 


LOL...if you are lucky... my SA/SM said most of time about 1 yr.  my took exactly 1 yr.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Naija Princess said:


> I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.







Israeli_Flava said:


> I like how u describe it as a little tamer than feu. I totally understand that description....




Very pretty. I'm not really a fan of orange, but this I like...like a creamsicle color. I get that description, too. Does it remind anyone else of potiron?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I am going to see the options end of April. Can't wait. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] so excited.


----------



## MSO13

Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is! 

I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:

Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do! 

Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.

A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange. 

Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me

Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones. 

Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around

I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black. 

The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is!
> 
> I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:
> 
> Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do!
> 
> Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.
> 
> A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange.
> 
> Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me
> 
> Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones.
> 
> Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around
> 
> I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black.
> 
> The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.



OHHHHHH Thank you my darling!!!! Although I am not thrilled because I was looking for brighter colors... maybe this will be the perfect time to order a neutral with pop interior (if I'm so lucky). Lemme ask you this... was your focus on colors available for chevre or were those colors in general (not leather type related)???


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> OHHHHHH Thank you my darling!!!! Although I am not thrilled because I was looking for brighter colors... maybe this will be the perfect time to order a neutral with pop interior (if I'm so lucky). Lemme ask you this... was your focus on colors available for chevre or were those colors in general (not leather type related)???




just colors in general, the swatches were not complete so I didn't get to see what each color came in by each leather. it's a very neutral season so a neutral with a pop would be great. I would love an Olive bag, like two bags down the line so I'm optimistic about Oregano for early 17 in Paris!


----------



## doloresmia

The darker brick orange that mrsowen3 refers to may be Terre battue which is like a ruddy clay color. Definitely a darker redder potiron 

A little one is on its way to me [emoji1]

Israeli flava - I see this as a pop neutral. Rouge grenat is another pop neutral as a darker ruby if that helps.


----------



## ouija board

doloresmia said:


> The darker brick orange that mrsowen3 refers to may be Terre battue which is like a ruddy clay color. Definitely a darker redder potiron
> 
> A little one is on its way to me [emoji1]
> 
> Israeli flava - I see this as a pop neutral. Rouge grenat is another pop neutral as a darker ruby if that helps.




Your description of Terre battue and the photo posted earlier in this thread make me really want a bag in this color. And here I've always said I'd never carry an orange bag. Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## doloresmia

ouija board said:


> Your description of Terre battue and the photo posted earlier in this thread make me really want a bag in this color. And here I've always said I'd never carry an orange bag. Can't wait to see what you got!



Hey Ouija Board! i think of terre battue like the colors you see in the grand canyon.i always wanted a potiron bag, but thought it might be too bright. orange for sure is too bright for me.


----------



## carlinha

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is!
> 
> I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:
> 
> Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do!
> 
> Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.
> 
> A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange.
> 
> Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me
> 
> Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones.
> 
> Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around
> 
> I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black.
> 
> The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.



thank you so much for this info babe!  i think my wallet is safe   not sure if i'm happy or sad about that


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is!
> 
> I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:
> 
> Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do!
> 
> Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.
> 
> A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange.
> 
> Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me
> 
> Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones.
> 
> Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around
> 
> I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black.
> 
> The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.



Thanks so much for the information. Oregano sounds like something I would love.


----------



## webaj

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is!
> 
> I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:
> 
> Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do!
> 
> Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.
> 
> A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange.
> 
> Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me
> 
> Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones.
> 
> Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around
> 
> I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black.
> 
> The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.


 
I saw the swatches as well. The lighter orange was Rouge Tomate. There was also a variation of  darker gold/alezean...believe it was called Cuive or Cuivre. The very, very, very dark green is called Kaki.

I agree that Gris Mouette is a medium gray with a hint of blue. 

To me, the best color was Trench but all the colors seemed like just slight variations of the colors from previous seasons. Disappointing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is!
> 
> I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:
> 
> Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do!
> 
> Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.
> 
> A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange.
> 
> Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me
> 
> Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones.
> 
> Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around
> 
> I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black.
> 
> The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.



Thanks, *MrsO*! The Oregano color sounds interesting indeed.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> thank you so much for this info babe!  i think my wallet is safe   not sure if i'm happy or sad about that



I'm sure we will find something &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Since joining the H club I've noticed that almost every season we tend to be a little disappointed with the color options and then BAM! Clear winning colors emerge for each of us! I'm sure there's got to be more &#65533;&#65533;

The blue agate and the gris mouette sound promising to me so far!!


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm sure we will find something &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



 Does seem to happen.


----------



## Monceau

MrsOwen3 said:


> just colors in general, the swatches were not complete so I didn't get to see what each color came in by each leather. it's a very neutral season so a neutral with a pop would be great. I would love an Olive bag, like two bags down the line so I'm optimistic about Oregano for early 17 in Paris!


Thanks so much, *Mrs.O*!
A neutral green has been on my list for some time, so Oregano might be it!
I also love the idea of Trench, looking forward to seeing this one as well. Kraft wasn't quite right for me- I hope trench is a bit creamier.


----------



## HoyaLV

Naija Princess said:


> I just got a b35 in Terre Battue. It's actually an orange with mild brown undertones - similar to the classic Hermes orange. Here's a pic.



Finally, a wearable orange (for me)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HoyaLV said:


> Finally, a wearable orange (for me)




Totally agree with you about this color!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, at the request of Israeli_Flava I'm here to report the swatches I saw today, these are Fall 16 and I have no info on the SO list. I don't follow this thread closely so some of this might be repetitive, my apologies if it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get all the names, let alone in French but I'll do my best:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregano-an Olive Green, darker than Veronese but very pretty if you like muddy greens/grays and I do!
> 
> 
> 
> Gris Mouette-I know everyone is optimistic for a clear gray and this is a pretty gray but it still had a hint of blue to me.
> 
> 
> 
> A darker orange and also a brick reddish orange.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Agate looked like a slightly darker version of Blue Paradise to me
> 
> 
> 
> Trench-the color of a trench coat. Interesting, similar to Kraft but lighter/more yellow tones.
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Grenat was in the mix, I guess this is sticking around
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get name but there was a very, very dark green that was almost black.
> 
> 
> 
> The swatches are different for this season, a stack like paint chips rather than the soft booklet. It made it hard to feel the leather, you'd have to be a tPFer to know how a leather would hold up but my store also thought more swatches were coming. Overall the colors looked perfect for Fall and like the RTW colors. There were no pastels or purples/pinks in the stack but that doesn't mean there aren't any since we're not sure it was all the colors.




Thanks for posting this. I really wanted to think it over before checking out the colours IRL. I was hoping for a dark colour like bluenuit. 
The very dark green seems promising to me. The trench colour also seems interesting. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw the swatches today.  I like the Gris Mouette.  Rouge Grenat is almost identical to Rubis.  There are a couple of nice dark colors, too.  I finally got the new scarf booklet.  I asked for 3 of the new ones.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw the swatches today.  I like the Gris Mouette.  Rouge Grenat is almost identical to Rubis.  There are a couple of nice dark colors, too.  I finally got the new scarf booklet.  I asked for 3 of the new ones.




Oh. They have a couple of nice dark colour? Can't wait. What were they? I really want a dark colour [emoji259][emoji254][emoji178]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh. They have a couple of nice dark colour? Can't wait. What were they? I really want a dark colour [emoji259][emoji254][emoji178]



Hi, Sarah_Sarah!  The dark color looked black with a green undertone.


----------



## ladyblunt

webaj said:


> I saw the swatches as well. The lighter orange was Rouge Tomate. There was also a variation of  darker gold/alezean...believe it was called Cuive or Cuivre. The very, very, very dark green is called Kaki.
> 
> I agree that Gris Mouette is a medium gray with a hint of blue.
> 
> To me, the best color was Trench but all the colors seemed like just slight variations of the colors from previous seasons. Disappointing.




Dear Webaj,

I am very excited about the trench.. Would I say that it is in fact a light beige color, like a Burberry Trenchcoat? Or is it more brown?

TIA!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Sarah_Sarah!  The dark color looked black with a green undertone.




Thanks Madam Bijoux. Oh boy. That will be hard. Maybe Trench will work best for me. Can't wait to see the colours.


----------



## HoyaLV

Sauge looks darker and looses some of its green indoors. I wish it looked this good outdoors/under brighter light, it's just too much green for my taste. Well, other ladies will enjoy it, I'm sure.


----------



## HoyaLV

I think ghw warms up sauge and brings out the green even more. But it may also depend on the leather.
(Sorry my phone is only letting me upload one picture per post)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HoyaLV said:


> Sauge looks darker and looses some of its green indoors. I wish it looked this good outdoors/under brighter light, it's just too much green for my taste. Well, other ladies will enjoy it, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 3321117





HoyaLV said:


> I think ghw warms up sauge and brings out the green even more. But it may also depend on the leather.
> (Sorry my phone is only letting me upload one picture per post)



Wowza, in the the first pic Sauge looks too muddy for me but the second pic with GHW and better lighting is more inspiring.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HoyaLV said:


> Sauge looks darker and looses some of its green indoors. I wish it looked this good outdoors/under brighter light, *it's just too much green for my taste*. Well, other ladies will enjoy it, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 3321117



Yea, I'm with you.


----------



## Hat Trick

HoyaLV said:


> I think ghw warms up sauge and brings out the green even more. But it may also depend on the leather.
> (Sorry my phone is only letting me upload one picture per post)


I'm hoping my store gets something in this colour - as I sit here looking at the photos on my iPad in my lap, the colour is an exact match for the jeans I am wearing!
To me, this is the colour of gum (eucalyptus) leaves, so as an Aussie, I think it's perfect for me!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Hat Trick said:


> I'm hoping my store gets something in this colour - as I sit here looking at the photos on my iPad in my lap, the colour is an exact match for the jeans I am wearing!
> To me, this is the colour of gum (eucalyptus) leaves, so as an Aussie, I think it's perfect for me!



I got lindy in this colour in feb, so you should ask store.
Im from australia &#128521;


----------



## Hat Trick

Orangefanatic said:


> I got lindy in this colour in feb, so you should ask store.
> Im from australia &#128521;


Thank you! I will take your advice!


----------



## catsinthebag

HoyaLV said:


> I think ghw warms up sauge and brings out the green even more. But it may also depend on the leather.
> (Sorry my phone is only letting me upload one picture per post)



It's really beautiful in the second pic, even though I'm generally not a "green person." How would you say it compares to Vert de Gris?


----------



## LadyCupid

Courtesy of qbabydoll IG account. Saw these and thought I would share.


----------



## LadyCupid

More


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## OneMoreDay

yodaling1 said:


> More



A croc Pico! Been dying to see one forever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leuleu

Does anybody have a picture of blue agate and cuivre ? Thanks.


----------



## panthere55

I saw swatches today. Nothing stood out for me but I like bright colors. All colors seemed neutral to me. Gris mouette didn't look like grey to me actually. It had a little tint of blue. Even my sa said oh looks like blue glacier a little. Blue agate was neutral darker blue. It's in between blue paradise and blue sapphire darkness. My wallet is safe for sure...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> I saw swatches today. Nothing stood out for me but I like bright colors. All colors seemed neutral to me. Gris mouette didn't look like grey to me actually. It had a little tint of blue. Even my sa said oh looks like blue glacier a little. Blue agate was neutral darker blue. It's in between blue paradise and blue sapphire darkness. My wallet is safe for sure...



thanks for the info


----------



## Sarah_sarah

panthere55 said:


> I saw swatches today. Nothing stood out for me but I like bright colors. All colors seemed neutral to me. Gris mouette didn't look like grey to me actually. It had a little tint of blue. Even my sa said oh looks like blue glacier a little. Blue agate was neutral darker blue. It's in between blue paradise and blue sapphire darkness. My wallet is safe for sure...




Thanks so much. Blue agate may fit the bill for me.


----------



## joanneminnie

Does anyone know the specs of the mini Roulis? If anyone sees it please pose a picture! Thanks in advance


----------



## Meta

joanneminnie said:


> Does anyone know the specs of the mini Roulis? If anyone sees it please pose a picture! Thanks in advance


From what I know, it's similar to the mini Constance. I asked to see one at FSH and was told they haven't come in yet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> I saw swatches today. Nothing stood out for me but I like bright colors. All colors seemed neutral to me. Gris mouette didn't look like grey to me actually. It had a little tint of blue. Even my sa said oh looks like blue glacier a little. Blue agate was neutral darker blue. It's in between blue paradise and blue sapphire darkness. My wallet is safe for sure...



Blue agate sounds gorgeous to me, thanks for the information, *panthere*.


----------



## teddyboy

can anyone post a pic about blue agate?  thanks.  And the SS color will arrive after AUGUST? Oh no , why so late, &#65306;&#65288;


----------



## duna

teddyboy said:


> can anyone post a pic about blue agate?  thanks.  And the SS color will arrive after AUGUST? Oh no , why so late, &#65306;&#65288;



Bleu Agate is for next F/W season so after August is correct.


----------



## teddyboy

Thank u Duna. I thought it was s/s. It just takes so long.....


----------



## panthere55

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Blue agate sounds gorgeous to me, thanks for the information, *panthere*.


 
It was def best color out of the bunch


----------



## Israeli_Flava

teddyboy said:


> can anyone post a pic about blue agate?  thanks.  And the SS color will arrive after AUGUST? Oh no , why so late, &#65306;&#65288;



SS is showing up now.


----------



## teddyboy

blue agate is a SS color or FW color?


----------



## bobbyzo

I also had the chance to see the new color swatches today.
They come in a different version this time with description on the back.

blue agate - bit lighter than blue Izmir
trench - exactly like standard burberry trench coat
gris mouette - light grey with blue under tones
oregano - couldn't see difference to etoupe
rouge grenate - dark pinkish red
forgot the name - looks almost similar to terre batue
kaki - very dark green, almost black
tomato - red/orange

hope that helps you.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## teddyboy

Thank you for sharing. All those are SS color or FW color? Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

teddyboy said:


> Thank you for sharing. All those are SS color or FW color? Thanks



Fall


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> SS is showing up now.



Yes my Greenwich SA has gotten a few pieces in sage.


----------



## eagle1002us

I was looking at the swatches at the boutique and came across a color called bleu ocean which I liked, it was a dark greenish blue.  Is that a color for fall 2016 or for spring 2016?


----------



## mrs.posh

bobbyzo said:


> I also had the chance to see the new color swatches today.
> They come in a different version this time with description on the back.
> 
> blue agate - bit lighter than blue Izmir
> trench - exactly like standard burberry trench coat
> gris mouette - light grey with blue under tones
> oregano - couldn't see difference to etoupe
> rouge grenate - dark pinkish red
> forgot the name - looks almost similar to terre batue
> kaki - very dark green, almost black
> tomato - red/orange
> 
> hope that helps you.



thanks for this information!


----------



## bagidiotic

Has anyone  got  pictures of gris mouette in togo or epsom?


----------



## bagidiotic

Also what's gris fume? 
Anyone seen or bought?


----------



## mochaccino

bagidiotic said:


> Also what's gris fume?
> Anyone seen or bought?



It's a perfect mid grey! I've only seen it on one leather, which as far as I can tell is suede...? The back is so soft that I wish that were the front! (Unless somehow it was put into my store's swatch stack wrong)


----------



## bagidiotic

mochaccino said:


> It's a perfect mid grey! I've only seen it on one leather, which as far as I can tell is suede...? The back is so soft that I wish that were the front! (Unless somehow it was put into my store's swatch stack wrong)


Thanks dear input


----------



## elva1989

eagle1002us said:


> I was looking at the swatches at the boutique and came across a color called bleu ocean which I liked, it was a dark greenish blue.  Is that a color for fall 2016 or for spring 2016?



I think spring 2016 cuz my sa just showed me a lindy in blue ocean.


----------



## Monceau

bobbyzo said:


> I also had the chance to see the new color swatches today.
> They come in a different version this time with description on the back.
> 
> blue agate - bit lighter than blue Izmir
> trench - exactly like standard burberry trench coat
> gris mouette - light grey with blue under tones
> oregano - couldn't see difference to etoupe
> rouge grenate - dark pinkish red
> forgot the name - looks almost similar to terre batue
> kaki - very dark green, almost black
> tomato - red/orange
> 
> hope that helps you.


Thank you so much, your descriptions are most helpful!
I had hoped that Gris  Mouette would be a true grey, not a blue grey, but Trench sounds perfect for me.


----------



## Sappho

Monceau said:


> Thank you so much, your descriptions are most helpful!
> I had hoped that Gris  Mouette would be a true grey, not a blue grey, but Trench sounds perfect for me.




Gris mouette is a very pretty gray. The Togo swatch I saw looked like a light to medium gray and I didn't really catch the blue undertone too much. I didn't look at the swatch and say, oh there is blue in this color. But it is a swatch and it depends on the lightening, etc.


----------



## Giuliana

Sappho said:


> Gris mouette is a very pretty gray. The Togo swatch I saw looked like a light to medium gray and I didn't really catch the blue undertone too much. I didn't look at the swatch and say, oh there is blue in this color. But it is a swatch and it depends on the lightening, etc.




How does gris mouette compare to gris t? Is it darker? TIA!!


----------



## MYH

All the gray names are making my head hurt! I can't keep them straight. Ack!


----------



## Monceau

Sappho said:


> Gris mouette is a very pretty gray. The Togo swatch I saw looked like a light to medium gray and I didn't really catch the blue undertone too much. I didn't look at the swatch and say, oh there is blue in this color. But it is a swatch and it depends on the lightening, etc.


Thank you for sharing- Gris Mouette is one of the colors my SA said she thought would be a good shade for me.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## xiaoxiao

bobbyzo said:


> I also had the chance to see the new color swatches today.
> They come in a different version this time with description on the back.
> 
> blue agate - bit lighter than blue Izmir
> trench - exactly like standard burberry trench coat
> gris mouette - light grey with blue under tones
> oregano - couldn't see difference to etoupe
> rouge grenate - dark pinkish red
> forgot the name - looks almost similar to terre batue
> kaki - very dark green, almost black
> tomato - red/orange
> 
> hope that helps you.




Thanks so much! Do you know is oregano's stitching tone on tone or white stitching like etoupe? I am intrigued!


----------



## Sappho

Giuliana said:


> How does gris mouette compare to gris t? Is it darker? TIA!!




It is darker and appears to be more of a gray gray, if that makes any sense!


----------



## bagidiotic

Sappho said:


> It is darker and appears to be more of a gray gray, if that makes any sense!


Thanks 
For clarifying
Did you happen  to  see gris fume?


----------



## Giuliana

Sappho said:


> It is darker and appears to be more of a gray gray, if that makes any sense!



Thanks! Hope I'll be able to see a swatch soon.


----------



## panthere55

Here are some pics of fall colors


----------



## mygoodies

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors




THANK YOU!! Is 1 of the swatchs of the 2nd pic Trench? I haven't seen Trench so far! Seems like a light perfect neutral to me


----------



## panthere55

mygoodies said:


> THANK YOU!! Is 1 of the swatchs of the 2nd pic Trench? I haven't seen Trench so far! Seems like a light perfect neutral to me



Trench is second pic up above. 

Attaching more pics here


----------



## jacquies

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> Attaching more pics here


Thank you! Having the cards on the swatches is beyond helpful.


----------



## Daisu

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching more pics here




Thank you so much for posting this!! Couldn't wait to see the colors but the swatches hadn't come in my store.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## mygoodies

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching more pics here




THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Agate looks yummmmiiiieeee too  I'm weak for H Blues


----------



## hbr

These are so helpful!!  Thank you!


----------



## TaLuLaGee

Ladies and Gents, please allow me to share a personal opinion on why we keep seeing repeats or very similar color selections, seasons in and seasons out. I believe that Hermès is, maybe, trying to capture more new clients and, slightly, discouraging long-time collectors to purchase or order the coveted handbags. Since the "new" colors are becoming too close to what they already have in their collection. Just an idea.


----------



## MsHermesAU

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> Attaching more pics here



Thank you so much for posting these photos! They are so helpful!


----------



## Dluvch

The blue is gorgeous!  I also like that gray!  And the trench.  This is painful as I'm on ban island!


----------



## ayc

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors



omg.. thank you so much!  you rock!!

the first pic, the red in the middle - is it rubis?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sparklyprincess

ayc said:


> omg.. thank you so much!  you rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> the first pic, the red in the middle - is it rubis?




Maybe Rouge Grenate (garnet red)?


----------



## panthere55

mygoodies said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Agate looks yummmmiiiieeee too  I'm weak for H Blues


 


Daisu said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!! Couldn't wait to see the colors but the swatches hadn't come in my store.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


 


jacquies said:


> Thank you! Having the cards on the swatches is beyond helpful.


 


hbr said:


> These are so helpful!!  Thank you!


 


MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you so much for posting these photos! They are so helpful!


 


Dira said:


> The blue is gorgeous!  I also like that gray!  And the trench.  This is painful as I'm on ban island!




You are all welcome. H store lighting is not the best, so pictures might not show true to life color.


----------



## panthere55

ayc said:


> omg.. thank you so much!  you rock!!
> 
> the first pic, the red in the middle - is it rubis?


 
rouge granate. it's similar to rubis


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors


Thanks so much


----------



## emmaluvsH

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> Attaching more pics here



Thank you for the info. When would these colors start to pop up in store? TIA!


----------



## LadyCupid

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> Attaching more pics here



Thank you so much for these pics. Trench and Gris Mouette both look nice. What is the color on the right of Gris mouette please?


----------



## Blushingnude

yodaling1 said:


> Courtesy of qbabydoll IG account. Saw these and thought I would share.


thank you!! i wonder how small these minis will be


----------



## DollyDoll

mygoodies said:


> THANK YOU!! Is 1 of the swatchs of the 2nd pic Trench? I haven't seen Trench so far! Seems like a light perfect neutral to me


Thank you so much you are so amazing for sharing!


----------



## G212girl

Thank you for sharing the color swatches appreciate it!


----------



## jacquies

panthere55 said:


> rouge granate. it's similar to rubis


Rubis IRL is much more pink then RG.


----------



## Meta

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you so much for these pics. Trench and Gris Mouette both look nice. What is the color on the right of Gris mouette please?



Think that's oregano green. :wondering


----------



## panthere55

weN84 said:


> Think that's oregano green. :wondering




I believe so. 



bagidiotic said:


> Thanks so much


 


emmaluvsH said:


> Thank you for the info. When would these colors start to pop up in store? TIA!


 
You are welcome. Probably july/august depending on stores? Then they have august off so there might be lull for a while.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rant of the day:  They go to the podium and they get a list of what's available for special orders, and they still don't know if I can get what I asked for.


----------



## LadyCupid

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rant of the day:  They go to the podium and they get a list of what's available for special orders, and they still don't know if I can get what I asked for.



This is sooo frustrating!! How are they not able to tell if you can get what you asked for or not? If you asked for something that will be available in the coming season, why is there still a possibility you can't get?


----------



## bastardino6

panthere55 said:


> I believe so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. Probably july/august depending on stores? Then they have august off so there might be lull for a while.


As in the ateliers have some time off in august?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## panthere55

bastardino6 said:


> As in the ateliers have some time off in august?



Yah whole month of august


----------



## ayc

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rant of the day:  They go to the podium and they get a list of what's available for special orders, and they still don't know if I can get what I asked for.


 
I just asked my SA and he said the same --they don't have SO list yet???!!


----------



## bagidiotic

ayc said:


> I just asked my SA and he said the same --they don't have SO list yet???!!


My guess you're not selected for so
Therefore turning you down politely
Usually normal excuses


----------



## mygoodies

Saw these new colors on France H.com. 

Rouge Tomate Clemence:



Terre Battue Clemence:



Moutard:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors



Ohhhh I really like Trench. Darling do you think this color is better than Gris T? It's hard to tell by the lighting and u have amazing taste so I trust your opinion...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rant of the day:  They go to the podium and they get a list of what's available for special orders, and they still don't know if I can get what I asked for.



What did you ask for?


----------



## NewBe

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors



Thank you so much for sharing the swatches. 
Do you know how bleu agate compares to bleu saphire?  Is it lighter than bs or more navier than bs?
As for gris Mountie, would you say it is a darker version of bleu glacier?
I asked for swatches in my store, but they say they don't have it yet 
TIA


----------



## juss

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the swatches.
> Do you know how bleu agate compares to bleu saphire?  Is it lighter than bs or more navier than bs?
> As for gris Mountie, would you say it is a darker version of bleu glacier?
> I asked for swatches in my store, but they say they don't have it yet
> TIA



I think they don't want to show them, they must have swatches already...
Bleu glacier is very light, gris mouette is darker and is really a grey, not a blue.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Israeli_Flava said:


> What did you ask for?


 


Hi, Israeli_Flava
I keep asking for Rose Tyrien or Tosca.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Israeli_Flava
> I keep asking for Rose Tyrien or Tosca.



They are not available dear.


----------



## Sappho

All the color swatches look much better and brighter than when I saw them in the store! I'm not sure if it is the way the pic was taken and the lighting in the room. The swatches I saw looked very muted or dusty, very neutral. I need to go back to the store and investigate further!


----------



## mrs.posh

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Israeli_Flava
> I keep asking for Rose Tyrien or Tosca.



Tosca will look great with contrast lighter thread stitching 
I am hoping mine arrives soon.


----------



## Elina0408

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Israeli_Flava
> I keep asking for Rose Tyrien or Tosca.



These aren't in the list are they?


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I really like Trench. Darling do you think this color is better than Gris T? It's hard to tell by the lighting and u have amazing taste so I trust your opinion...


 
I think gris t is better.




NewBe said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the swatches.
> Do you know how bleu agate compares to bleu saphire?  Is it lighter than bs or more navier than bs?
> As for gris Mountie, would you say it is a darker version of bleu glacier?
> I asked for swatches in my store, but they say they don't have it yet
> TIA




Blue agate is lighter than blue sapphire and it's more neutral blue. Gris mouette looked to me with slight blue undertone last time I saw swatches but this time just grey, maybe slightly darker than blue glacier



Sappho said:


> All the color swatches look much better and brighter than when I saw them in the store! I'm not sure if it is the way the pic was taken and the lighting in the room. The swatches I saw looked very muted or dusty, very neutral. I need to go back to the store and investigate further!




I did my best taking pics, but it's hard in h lighting to do true to life color. They are not as bright as in real life I agree. They all looked neutral to me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elina0408 said:


> These aren't in the list are they?



No they are not. Otherwise I would have ordered RT 
The only "rose" shade available this SO offering is *rose jaiper...*


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Elina0408

Israeli_Flava said:


> No they are not. Otherwise I would have ordered RT
> The only "rose" shade available this SO offering is *rose jaiper...*



I saw afterwards your response &#128536;


----------



## SandySummer

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors




Thanks for posting this! I am prepped and ready for the upcoming season! [emoji3]


----------



## mygoodies

Terre Battue Togo from IG:


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Terre Battue Togo from IG:
> View attachment 3341228





I am wondering if the Cherche Midi 26 I saw today was this colour but in Evercolour. I should have checked with the SA. Tried it on, really liked it!


----------



## mochaccino

Here are swatches I took in natural lighting of bleu agate, rouge grenat, and gris mouette:


----------



## bagidiotic

mochaccino said:


> Here are swatches I took in natural lighting of bleu agate, rouge grenat, and gris mouette:
> View attachment 3343768


Thank you  very much for sharing 
My store has no swatches  for gris mouette  and gris fume yet


----------



## pcil

Blue agate, gris mouette and trench


----------



## pcil

All the new colors spread out


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pcil said:


> Blue agate, gris mouette and trench
> 
> View attachment 3343969



Love all three of these new colors, thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mochaccino said:


> Here are swatches I took in natural lighting of bleu agate, rouge grenat, and gris mouette:
> View attachment 3343768







pcil said:


> Blue agate, gris mouette and trench
> 
> View attachment 3343969




Thank you so much for these pics. I still don't know what SM ordered for me, and it may be Blue Agate. I was hoping for a brighter blue, but in this lighting it's not a disaster for me.


----------



## CathBB

thank you very much for info

All those 3 pinkish red are rouge grenat?




pcil said:


> All the new colors spread out
> 
> View attachment 3343970


----------



## mygoodies

mochaccino said:


> Here are swatches I took in natural lighting of bleu agate, rouge grenat, and gris mouette:
> View attachment 3343768




Oh my Agate looks soooo YUMMMMIIIIEEEE although I'm hunting the Grenate K25 atm  
Gris Mouette is a beautiful true grey [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tramcaro

pcil said:


> All the new colors spread out
> 
> View attachment 3343970



What is that swatch that looks like black in epsom leather in the middle of the pile?  Khaki?  Thanks so much!


----------



## tramcaro

panthere55 said:


> Here are some pics of fall colors



Is that black or kaki for the swatch at the top left corner next to the blue agate in the first picture?  Thanks!


----------



## panthere55

tramcaro said:


> Is that black or kaki for the swatch at the top left corner next to the blue agate in the first picture?  Thanks!



Kaki


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## blueberryjam

mochaccino said:


> Here are swatches I took in natural lighting of bleu agate, rouge grenat, and gris mouette:
> View attachment 3343768



Thank you for sharing pictures of the swatches, *mochaccino*!


----------



## tramcaro

panthere55 said:


> Kaki



Thanks Panthere55!  Now, I'm intrigued!


----------



## Orangefanatic

vigeelebrun said:


> love all three of these new colors, thanks!



+1


----------



## tinkerbell69

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> Attaching more pics here



Hi panthere55, thank you so much for all the pictures!!

I have a Question on the first pic ~ is the brown color next to Gris Mouette the new color Oregano?? 
I think I haven't seen a swatch for oregano yet and I would be interested in this one......between Gris Mouette and Oregano which one would you choose?

Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## honeybun88

Thanks all for the beautiful pics. I requested a gris mouette in sellier, fingers crossed that it turns out well... Curious tho, my SA said it has to be special ordered. Are all these new colors need to be "special orders"?


----------



## periogirl28

honeybun88 said:


> Thanks all for the beautiful pics. I requested a gris mouette in sellier, fingers crossed that it turns out well... Curious tho, my SA said it has to be special ordered. Are all these new colors need to be "special orders"?



Was it Chèvre, anything in goat is special ordered.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honeybun88 said:


> Thanks all for the beautiful pics. I requested a gris mouette in sellier, fingers crossed that it turns out well... Curious tho, my SA said it has to be special ordered. Are all these new colors need to be "special orders"?



No all don't need to be Special Ordered. It depends on what your store ordered. If all you wanted was a single color and they had to SO it, then they didn't order it.
What other color did you choose or did you just do a single color SO?  What leather did you choose (Togo or Epsom?)


----------



## honeybun88

Epsom k28 sellier, I asked for a single color. Originally wanted a light pink or blue but no good choices available. Not sure why they say "special order" if it isn't truly such  I guess I shouldn't hold my breathe for this bag?


----------



## honeybun88

Omg omg. My SA just called to confirm my order... And I asked her why it's called a special order if it's only one color. And if I could make it a colored inside (because why the hell not right!!!!) so I did gris mouette outside, and blue paon inside with brushed silver. Omg omg omg so excited. Sorry had to share ><!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

honeybun88 said:


> Omg omg. My SA just called to confirm my order... And I asked her why it's called a special order if it's only one color. And if I could make it a colored inside (because why the hell not right!!!!) so I did gris mouette outside, and blue paon inside with brushed silver. Omg omg omg so excited. Sorry had to share ><!!!



Congratulations. I can feel excitement through my phone screen! Welcome to the SO club. Be prepared for your patience to be tested &#128521; May the H fairy be with us all


----------



## kath00

I can't recall if Sage (Sauge) is a new color but I just picked up this gorgeous little gem in Las Vegas.  This color would be stunning in a B or K!  So understated and elegant and a wonderful neutral.


----------



## Meta

kath00 said:


> I can't recall if Sage (Sauge) is a new color but I just picked up this gorgeous little gem in Las Vegas.  This color would be stunning in a B or K!  So understated and elegant and a wonderful neutral.


Congrats on your new Jige! Sage is a S/S 2016 color. A member posted her K25 in Sage here and it's adorable!


----------



## Les Tambours

Yes 'sauge' is S/S16 and succeeded by 'oregano' for Autumn/Winter 16 - I wonder if next year we get Rosemary and Thyme ? I've seen sauge in grizzly in a tiny Berline and in the flesh it is a gorgeous understated colour; I expect oregano to do the same when it starts to arrive.


----------



## kath00

weN84 said:


> Congrats on your new Jige! Sage is a S/S 2016 color. A member posted her K25 in Sage here and it's adorable!





Les Tambours said:


> Yes 'sauge' is S/S16 and succeeded by 'oregano' for Autumn/Winter 16 - I wonder if next year we get Rosemary and Thyme ? I've seen sauge in grizzly in a tiny Berline and in the flesh it is a gorgeous understated colour; I expect oregano to do the same when it starts to arrive.



LOL!  I love it.  I hope we get Rosemary.  Should be a gorgeous purple.  Goodness knows we could use another purple -- maybe with some greys in it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honeybun88 said:


> Omg omg. My SA just called to confirm my order... And I asked her why it's called a special order if it's only one color. And if I could make it a colored inside (because why the hell not right!!!!) so I did gris mouette outside, and blue paon inside with brushed silver. Omg omg omg so excited. Sorry had to share ><!!!



Outstanding selection dear!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

honeybun88 said:


> Omg omg. My SA just called to confirm my order... And I asked her why it's called a special order if it's only one color. And if I could make it a colored inside (because why the hell not right!!!!) so I did gris mouette outside, and blue paon inside with brushed silver. Omg omg omg so excited. Sorry had to share ><!!!



Might as well!  Many congrats!


----------



## carlinha

you never get anywhere without asking, that is what i say!!!  congrats *honeybun88*!!!!



honeybun88 said:


> Omg omg. My SA just called to confirm my order... And I asked her why it's called a special order if it's only one color. And if I could make it a colored inside (because why the hell not right!!!!) so I did gris mouette outside, and blue paon inside with brushed silver. Omg omg omg so excited. Sorry had to share ><!!!


----------



## WingNut

mygoodies said:


> Saw these new colors on France H.com.
> 
> Rouge Tomate Clemence:
> View attachment 3340954
> 
> 
> Terre Battue Clemence:
> View attachment 3340955
> 
> 
> Moutard:
> View attachment 3340961
> 
> View attachment 3340962




I just saw this post....OMG! rouge tomate  I love orangey firey reds. How is this different than Capucine (an SO I'm about to pick up)?

And Moutard.....love!


----------



## nadineluv

honeybun88 said:


> Omg omg. My SA just called to confirm my order... And I asked her why it's called a special order if it's only one color. And if I could make it a colored inside (because why the hell not right!!!!) so I did gris mouette outside, and blue paon inside with brushed silver. Omg omg omg so excited. Sorry had to share ><!!!




OMG Lucky girl!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## panthere55

WingNut said:


> I just saw this post....OMG! rouge tomate  I love orangey firey reds. How is this different than Capucine (an SO I'm about to pick up)?
> 
> And Moutard.....love!



Rouge tomate is on red side compared to capucine


----------



## WingNut

panthere55 said:


> Rouge tomate is on red side compared to capucine



Thank you! I dream of seeing a shade grouping of all of the H oranges/reds...starting with orange and ending up with RC or RG.


----------



## PJW5813

If you come new to tpf or Hermes you soon come to understand that 'podium' is something to do with managers acquiring stock and placing orders.
But does anyone know how that term came to be used?
A podium is a platform; it seems to have more in common with (stock) market trading than merchandise.

Please don't tell me to do a search of the forum, because I have and did not come up with an obvious answer!


----------



## Dluvch

WingNut said:


> Thank you! I dream of seeing a shade grouping of all of the H oranges/reds...starting with orange and ending up with RC or RG.



RC is TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## kath00

Rouge Grenat wallet from Las Vegas. Funny because SA said it was Rouge Garrance.  But when I looked at the receipt, it said Grenat!   Awesome red with a hint of raspberry in it...


----------



## MYH

kath00 said:


> Rouge Grenat wallet from Las Vegas. Funny because SA said it was Rouge Garrance.  But when I looked at the receipt, it said Grenat!   Awesome red with a hint of raspberry in it...


Gorgeous. I love rouge grenat. 

I do think it's funny that lots of SAs can't even tell the colors anymore. I've run into this a lot.


----------



## mp4

kath00 said:


> Rouge Grenat wallet from Las Vegas. Funny because SA said it was Rouge Garrance.  But when I looked at the receipt, it said Grenat!   Awesome red with a hint of raspberry in it...



I was also offered this.  It is a very pretty color!  Congrats!


----------



## **Chanel**

WingNut said:


> Thank you! I dream of seeing a shade grouping of all of the H oranges/reds...starting with orange and ending up with RC or RG.



RC is fabulous .
I don't have a pic with lots of orange/red H. shades, but I do have this pic which might be helpful.

Rouge Casaque Chèvre Mysore ghw vs Sanguine Togo ghw .


----------



## **Chanel**

kath00 said:


> Rouge Grenat wallet from Las Vegas. Funny because SA said it was Rouge Garrance.  But when I looked at the receipt, it said Grenat!   Awesome red with a hint of raspberry in it...



This is beautiful !


----------



## rania1981

**Chanel** said:


> RC is fabulous .
> I don't have a pic with lots of orange/red H. shades, but I do have this pic which might be helpful.
> 
> Rouge Casaque Chèvre Mysore ghw vs Sanguine Togo ghw .


  This is gorgeous!! Am especially partial to Casaque, my favorite of all reds


----------



## LadyCupid

**Chanel** said:


> RC is fabulous .
> I don't have a pic with lots of orange/red H. shades, but I do have this pic which might be helpful.
> 
> Rouge Casaque Chèvre Mysore ghw vs Sanguine Togo ghw .



The Rouge Casaque is very pretty!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## **Chanel**

rania1981 said:


> This is gorgeous!! Am especially partial to Casaque, my favorite of all reds





yodaling1 said:


> The Rouge Casaque is very pretty!



Thank you, ladies !

I must say that I like current's season Rouge Grenat too, because of the raspberry tone in it.
But Rouge Casaque is a true bright red, so if someone is looking for a true bright red, I think Rouge Casaque is the way to go .


----------



## rania1981

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, ladies !
> 
> I must say that I like current's season Rouge Grenat too, because of the raspberry tone in it.
> But Rouge Casaque is a true bright red, so if someone is looking for a true bright red, I think Rouge Casaque is the way to go .



I have only seen a swatch of Grenat and it is a dark pink based red, very pretty color indeed. i'm trying not to repear another red as I have my hg casaque, so focusing on finding a nice blue!


----------



## QuelleFromage

PJW5813 said:


> If you come new to tpf or Hermes you soon come to understand that 'podium' is something to do with managers acquiring stock and placing orders.
> But does anyone know how that term came to be used?
> A podium is a platform; it seems to have more in common with (stock) market trading than merchandise.
> 
> Please don't tell me to do a search of the forum, because I have and did not come up with an obvious answer!


Podium in both French and English implies a platform or stand at which authorities award, decide, or bestow something, so it's pretty appropriate. Think of an Olympic podium.


----------



## susanneb

Unfortunately I haven't seen the swatches. Do you think that trench is similar to argile?


----------



## gourmet

susanneb said:


> Unfortunately I haven't seen the swatches. Do you think that trench is similar to argile?


I thought trench was a bit darker than agile with more brownish tones.. A good neutral


----------



## WingNut

**Chanel** said:


> RC is fabulous .
> I don't have a pic with lots of orange/red H. shades, but I do have this pic which might be helpful.
> 
> Rouge Casaque Chèvre Mysore ghw vs Sanguine Togo ghw .


Thank you! Lovely! I have a RC 30 B in Chevre with brushed GHW...and a Capucine SO that has just come in (that I have to pick up). Clearly, having more than one orange/red shade is not a bad thing!


----------



## **Chanel**

WingNut said:


> Thank you! Lovely! I have a RC 30 B in Chevre with brushed GHW...and a Capucine SO that has just come in (that I have to pick up). _*Clearly, having more than one orange/red shade is not a bad thing!*_



Couldn't agree more .
Congratulations on your Capucine SO, please post pics once you have picked it up, I bet it is a beauty .
Does your RC Chèvre B have a different lining too? Mine has Anemone lining.


----------



## WingNut

**Chanel** said:


> Couldn't agree more .
> Congratulations on your Capucine SO, please post pics once you have picked it up, I bet it is a beauty .
> Does your RC Chèvre B have a different lining too? Mine has Anemone lining.



Yes it does! OMG Anemone must be gorgeous with RC! Mine is orange inside.... Love it!


----------



## **Chanel**

WingNut said:


> Yes it does! OMG Anemone must be gorgeous with RC! Mine is orange inside.... Love it!



Yes,  I love it with Anemone, turned out better than I expected .
RC with Orange must be very nice too, isn't it fun when we have the opportunity to do a different lining? I hope to place another SO in the future .


----------



## WingNut

**Chanel** said:


> Yes,  I love it with Anemone, turned out better than I expected .
> RC with Orange must be very nice too, isn't it fun when we have the opportunity to do a different lining? I hope to place another SO in the future .



It is so much fun, but can be overwhelming. I drool everytime I see one of these "SM's back from Podium" threads and take notes on what I want. H sure knows how to keep us interested.

Funny, I've completely forgotten what color contrast lining I specified for the Cappucine B (it's been 2.5 years!)


----------



## PJW5813

QuelleFromage said:


> Podium in both French and English implies a platform or stand at which authorities award, decide, or bestow something, so it's pretty appropriate. Think of an Olympic podium.



Thanks. Yes, I'd already got the gist of that too, but it does not answer the question.
With regard to the Hermes stock acquisition process the word is used without a definite article: SMs go to Podium - not THE Podium.
It seems that the word has now come to mean something like a sales meeting.
Was it originally, that the next seasons offerings were put on display (on podiums?) for the SMs to select? Like going to the factory to see what is going to be available?
That would be rather mundane.


----------



## **Chanel**

WingNut said:


> It is so much fun, but can be overwhelming. I drool everytime I see one of these "SM's back from Podium" threads and take notes on what I want. H sure knows how to keep us interested.
> 
> Funny, I've completely forgotten what color contrast lining I specified for the Cappucine B (it's been 2.5 years!)



Oh yes, placing a SO always means sleepless nights for me .

Ohh, 2,5 years is a long wait but at least it has arrived now with a surprise lining .
I placed an PO for a Blue Sapphire Kelly a few years ago (but this order wasn't placed at my local H. boutique) and until today, it never came. While it was just a PO.
I gave up and got a Colvert Kelly in 2015 from my local H. boutique instead .


----------



## QuelleFromage

PJW5813 said:


> Thanks. Yes, I'd already got the gist of that too, but it does not answer the question.
> With regard to the Hermes stock acquisition process the word is used without a definite article: SMs go to Podium - not THE Podium.
> It seems that the word has now come to mean something like a sales meeting.
> Was it originally, that the next seasons offerings were put on display (on podiums?) for the SMs to select? Like going to the factory to see what is going to be available?
> That would be rather mundane.







**Chanel** said:


> Oh yes, placing a SO always means sleepless nights for me .
> 
> Ohh, 2,5 years is a long wait but at least it has arrived now with a surprise lining .
> I placed an PO for a Blue Sapphire Kelly a few years ago (but this order wasn't placed at my local H. boutique) and until today, it never came. While it was just a PO.
> I gave up and got a Colvert Kelly in 2015 from my local H. boutique instead .



That H, always a surprise!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Hi ladies, I need help. Been offered a Macassar B30 GHW. Tried to goggle for pics but all look very close to black. SA says it's dark brown. I can't see the bag IRL because DH is picking it up during his business trip. Anybody purchased this colour before? Is it a new colour? I currently have an Etoupe B. Is it too similar (meaning brown family)? Any help appreciated. Thanks! Mods, please remove if it's not in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Uula

MrsWYK said:


> Hi ladies, I need help. Been offered a Macassar B30 GHW. Tried to goggle for pics but all look very close to black. SA says it's dark brown. I can't see the bag IRL because DH is picking it up during his business trip. Anybody purchased this colour before? Is it a new colour? I currently have an Etoupe B. Is it too similar (meaning brown family)? Any help appreciated. Thanks! Mods, please remove if it's not in the appropriate thread.



Yes, yes, yes! 

Macassar is GORGEOUS, one of my favourite colours. 

It's not similar to Étoupe at all. It's a very deep, dark brown, which does look black in certain lighting but it is distinctly brown. I would certainly not turn it down in fears of it being too close to Étoupe.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MrsWYK

Uula said:


> Yes, yes, yes!
> 
> Macassar is GORGEOUS, one of my favourite colours.
> 
> It's not similar to Étoupe at all. It's a very deep, dark brown, which does look black in certain lighting but it is distinctly brown. I would certainly not turn it down in fears of it being too close to Étoupe.



Hi Uula, thanks so much for your quick reply. I'm looking for a dark neutral so this bag might just be it! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## WingNut

Uula said:


> Yes, yes, yes!
> 
> Macassar is GORGEOUS, one of my favourite colours.
> 
> It's not similar to Étoupe at all. It's a very deep, dark brown, which does look black in certain lighting but it is distinctly brown. I would certainly not turn it down in fears of it being too close to Étoupe.



I know of, and love, the wood called that. Is this in any way similar to Ebene?


----------



## boo1689

WingNut said:


> I know of, and love, the wood called that. Is this in any way similar to Ebene?




It is like a dark matte ebene ! Very rich and pretty when I saw it in togo ~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

boo1689 said:


> *It is like a dark matte ebene ! Very rich and pretty when I saw it in togo ~*



Sounds GORGEOUS, *boo*, this color could find a place in my closet! 

*MrsWyK*, I hope that your DH picked it up for you.


----------



## MrsWYK

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Sounds GORGEOUS, *boo*, this color could find a place in my closet!
> 
> *MrsWyK*, I hope that your DH picked it up for you.



Hi VigeeLeBrun, I decided to pass. DH saw the colour and didn't like it at all, said it looked too dark. Told our SA to help look out for a red or blue B instead. My bag quota this year is only 1 so I'll hold out for my dream colour this year- Rouge Grenat.  Hopefully I can get 1!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsWYK said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun, I decided to pass. DH saw the colour and didn't like it at all, said it looked too dark. Told our SA to help look out for a red or blue B instead. My bag quota this year is only 1 so I'll hold out for my dream colour this year- Rouge Grenat.  Hopefully I can get 1!



Can't say that I don't blame you for passing and waiting for an H rouge grenat. My SO B30 Rouge Casaque exterior in chevre/Bleu Indigo interior GHW  is my favorite H bag. Your patience will pay off in the long run IMO.


----------



## MrsWYK

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Can't say that I don't blame you for passing and waiting for an H rouge grenat. My SO B30 Rouge Casaque exterior in chevre/Bleu Indigo interior GHW  is my favorite H bag. Your patience will pay off in the long run IMO.



Thanks so much for your kind words! I hope I don't regret my decision.


----------



## emmaluvsH

MrsWYK said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun, I decided to pass. DH saw the colour and didn't like it at all, said it looked too dark. Told our SA to help look out for a red or blue B instead. My bag quota this year is only 1 so I'll hold out for my dream colour this year- Rouge Grenat.  Hopefully I can get 1!




I too am waiting for a Rouge Grenat, K not B though. Have you seen many rouge grenat items in your store? I do hope it will be delivered soon.


----------



## MrsWYK

emmaluvsH said:


> I too am waiting for a Rouge Grenat, K not B though. Have you seen many rouge grenat items in your store? I do hope it will be delivered soon.



Hi emma, unfortunately my SA is not located in the country where I live, I communicate with her via email and when my DH is scheduled to travel there, I will email her a month before to give her a list of items that I wish to buy. She will set them aside for me and he will pick them up. Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## panthere55

emmaluvsH said:


> I too am waiting for a Rouge Grenat, K not B though. Have you seen many rouge grenat items in your store? I do hope it will be delivered soon.



I saw jige in Rouge grenat about a month ago. It's coming in


----------



## bagidiotic

emmaluvsH said:


> I too am waiting for a Rouge Grenat, K not B though. Have you seen many rouge grenat items in your store? I do hope it will be delivered soon.


Yes rouge  grenat  are  coming in now 
Saw plenty everywhere 
I gotten  a jige and k28 so far


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bagidiotic said:


> Yes rouge  grenat  are  coming in now
> Saw plenty everywhere
> I gotten  a jige and k28 so far



Congrats, *bagidiotic* ~ your new rouge grenat K28 must be beautiful. Care to post a pic?


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *bagidiotic* ~ that rouge grenat K28 must be beautiful. Care to post a pic?


Thanks again vlb


----------



## princessmaggie

bagidiotic said:


> Yes rouge  grenat  are  coming in now
> Saw plenty everywhere
> I gotten  a jige and k28 so far




Confirmed! I was offered a beautiful rouge grenat Jige this week but it was sold before I could return the email! Lucky whoever got it-looked like a delicious pink!


----------



## tinkerbell69

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *bagidiotic* ~ your new rouge grenat K28 must be beautiful. Care to post a pic?





bagidiotic said:


> Yes rouge  grenat  are  coming in now
> Saw plenty everywhere
> I gotten  a jige and k28 so far



Congrats bagidiotic!! Would love to see a pic of you beautiful new rouge grenat K28 ~ I'm having a hard time deciding between gris mouette and rouge grenat.....what do you think would look best in a K32.....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hat Trick

tinkerbell69 said:


> Congrats bagidiotic!! Would love to see a pic of you beautiful new rouge grenat K28 ~ I'm having a hard time deciding between gris mouette and rouge grenat.....what do you think would look best in a K32.....


Me too!


----------



## bagidiotic

tinkerbell69 said:


> Congrats bagidiotic!! Would love to see a pic of you beautiful new rouge grenat K28 ~ I'm having a hard time deciding between gris mouette and rouge grenat.....what do you think would look best in a K32.....


Thanks 
It all depending  what you like and have 
Both colors are nice
I cannot  comment  coz i dont know what you love and use


----------



## tinkerbell69

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks
> It all depending  what you like and have
> Both colors are nice
> I cannot  comment  coz i dont know what you love and use



Hi bagidiotic, thanks for your reply! I appreciate that you take your time and try to help me with my decision.

I have Etoupe and Rouge Garance and love both.....but I carry my B35 Etoupe probably more than my RG Birkin. 

I like neutrals and would  love to add a grey neutral to my collection but I'm worried that gris mouette is a tad to light and to delicate for me and I would not carry it as much.....I dress very casual and wear Jeans a lot so color transfer could be a problem.......so I'm really having a hard time deciding at the moment I can not go to the store to see the color swatches ~ that makes it harder for me to decide which color I should order....


----------



## bagidiotic

tinkerbell69 said:


> Hi bagidiotic, thanks for your reply! I appreciate that you take your time and try to help me with my decision.
> 
> I have Etoupe and Rouge Garance and love both.....but I carry my B35 Etoupe probably more than my RG Birkin.
> 
> I like neutrals and would  love to add a grey neutral to my collection but I'm worried that gris mouette is a tad to light and to delicate for me and I would not carry it as much.....I dress very casual and wear Jeans a lot so color transfer could be a problem.......so I'm really having a hard time deciding at the moment I can not go to the store to see the color swatches ~ that makes it harder for me to decide which color I should order....


Since you got Garrance  i will not choose  grenat
Maybe you can consider  gris fume 
Was told darker than  mouette 
Yes mouette  is light very close to glacier 
Yes color transfer  is big factor for k especially


----------



## NewBe

bagidiotic said:


> Since you got Garrance  i will not choose  grenat
> Maybe you can consider  gris fume
> Was told darker than  mouette
> Yes mouette  is light very close to glacier
> Yes color transfer  is big factor for k especially



Is Gris Fume darker than Etain?   I wish someone here could show a pic with Gris Mouette, Gris Fume, Etain, Gris Tournelle, and Bleu Glacier.  I tried asking my SA but she said she has not seen the new fall colors yet.  But I think they probably only show the swatch to the VIP.


----------



## Beanskitty

NewBe said:


> Is Gris Fume darker than Etain?   I wish someone here could show a pic with Gris Mouette, Gris Fume, Etain, Gris Tournelle, and Bleu Glacier.  I tried asking my SA but she said she has not seen the new fall colors yet.  But I think they probably only show the swatch to the VIP.


The swatch that I saw of gris mouette was terribly light.  I thought it was a good medium grey.


----------



## panthere55

NewBe said:


> Is Gris Fume darker than Etain?   I wish someone here could show a pic with Gris Mouette, Gris Fume, Etain, Gris Tournelle, and Bleu Glacier.  I tried asking my SA but she said she has not seen the new fall colors yet.  But I think they probably only show the swatch to the VIP.



There are fall swatches posted in this thread by few people including me. Just go backwards and you will see


----------



## Shiva2009

I was wondering if anyone has been able to score a mini Kelly 20 yet? Has it started coming to stores yet? Thank you


----------



## tinkerbell69

bagidiotic said:


> Since you got Garrance  i will not choose  grenat
> Maybe you can consider  gris fume
> Was told darker than  mouette
> Yes mouette  is light very close to glacier
> Yes color transfer  is big factor for k especially



Thank you so much bagidiotic for your opinion about this colors ~ 

I haven't thought about gris fume.....and I think there is no picture posted yet from a color swatch. Has anybody seen gris fume yet and would be so nice to describe it or post a picture??
Thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tinkerbell69 said:


> Thank you so much bagidiotic for your opinion about this colors ~
> 
> I haven't thought about gris fume.....and I think there is no picture posted yet from a color swatch. Has anybody seen gris fume yet and would be so nice to describe it or post a picture??
> Thank you



*tinkerbell*, don't know the exact shade of Gris Fume but it sounds wonderful ~ probably darker than etain. Will probably be stopping in H this week and can check it out for you. H does beautiful greys, so I am sure it is gorgeous.


----------



## tinkerbell69

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *tinkerbell*, don't know the exact shade of Gris Fume but it sounds wonderful ~ probably darker than etain. Will probably be stopping in H this week and can check it out for you. H does beautiful greys, so I am sure it is gorgeous.



Hi VigeeLeBrun,
that is really sweet of you and I would love to hear your feedback about gris fume if you have time.

You are right, H does beautiful greys and I hope to add one to my collection in the future.....


----------



## pretty99

bagidiotic said:


> Since you got Garrance  i will not choose  grenat
> Maybe you can consider  gris fume
> Was told darker than  mouette
> Yes mouette  is light very close to glacier
> Yes color transfer  is big factor for k especially





NewBe said:


> Is Gris Fume darker than Etain?   I wish someone here could show a pic with Gris Mouette, Gris Fume, Etain, Gris Tournelle, and Bleu Glacier.  I tried asking my SA but she said she has not seen the new fall colors yet.  But I think they probably only show the swatch to the VIP.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *tinkerbell*, don't know the exact shade of Gris Fume but it sounds wonderful ~ probably darker than etain. Will probably be stopping in H this week and can check it out for you. H does beautiful greys, so I am sure it is gorgeous.





tinkerbell69 said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun,
> that is really sweet of you and I would love to hear your feedback about gris fume if you have time.
> 
> You are right, H does beautiful greys and I hope to add one to my collection in the future.....



Please correct me if i'm wrong, But i think Gris Fume only comes in Doblis....suede.....


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> Is Gris Fume darker than Etain?   I wish someone here could show a pic with Gris Mouette, Gris Fume, Etain, Gris Tournelle, and Bleu Glacier.  I tried asking my SA but she said she has not seen the new fall colors yet.  But I think they probably only show the swatch to the VIP.




That comparison would be so helpful and I'd add mousse to it as well... Similar to Etoupe?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tinkerbell69 said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun,
> that is really sweet of you and I would love to hear your feedback about gris fume if you have time.
> 
> You are right, H does beautiful greys and I hope to add one to my collection in the future.....



*tinkerbell*, this may or may not be helpful, have an etain K35 GHW and this color of grey is perfection. 

A pic from my archives:


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

pcil said:


> All the new colors spread out
> 
> View attachment 3343970


What's that amazing neon reddish orang color? 
Thank you


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## tinkerbell69

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *tinkerbell*, this may or may not be helpful, have an etain K35 GHW and this color of grey is perfection.
> 
> A pic from my archives:



Thank you VigeeLeBrun 

Beautiful picture and you have a well rounded collection of colors there!

You are right ~ Etain is a beautiful shade of grey.....can't wait to hear what your opionion is on the new color Gris mouette  
Thank you!!


----------



## NewBe

panthere55 said:


> There are fall swatches posted in this thread by few people including me. Just go backwards and you will see



Thank you so much for pointing out the posted pictures.  I did see it but still couldn't decide.  I'm worry that the color might be too light because I'm worry that it will get dirty easily.  Also worried that it might look too similar to bleu glacier.   I love bleu glacier color but I already have couple bags w that color.   So, I'm hoping that it would be something a little darker but not too dark.  i have narrowed down (I think) to Gris Tournelle or Gris Mouette for the bolide that I have been wanting to get for years.  Am I correct that Gris Tournelle is not really grey but has a bit of beige feel to it?   Which do you ladies think it is a better and classic color for bolide&#65311;.  
Thanks.


----------



## bedhead

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much for pointing out the posted pictures.  I did see it but still couldn't decide.  I'm worry that the color might be too light because I'm worry that it will get dirty easily.  Also worried that it might look too similar to bleu glacier.   I love bleu glacier color but I already have couple bags w that color.   So, I'm hoping that it would be something a little darker but not too dark.  i have narrowed down (I think) to Gris Tournelle or Gris Mouette for the bolide that I have been wanting to get for years.  Am I correct that Gris Tournelle is not really grey but has a bit of beige feel to it?   Which do you ladies think it is a better and classic color for bolide&#65311;.
> Thanks.



Gris Mouette is a nice medium grey, definitely darker than Bleu Glacier. I have only seen swatches of Mouette, but I don't think it would be hard to keep clean. I might look for a Bolide in Gris Mouette myself as I think it would be a beautiful classic color for this bag!


----------



## NewBe

bedhead said:


> Gris Mouette is a nice medium grey, definitely darker than Bleu Glacier. I have only seen swatches of Mouette, but I don't think it would be hard to keep clean. I might look for a Bolide in Gris Mouette myself as I think it would be a beautiful classic color for this bag!



Pls do post if you ended up getting one.  Thanks


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Brunette_Hermes said:


> What's that amazing neon reddish orang color?
> Thank you


Do you know what's that new amazing neon reddish orang color? The one from fw collection. 
Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

NewBe said:


> Is Gris Fume darker than Etain?   I wish someone here could show a pic with Gris Mouette, Gris Fume, Etain, Gris Tournelle, and Bleu Glacier.  I tried asking my SA but she said she has not seen the new fall colors yet.  But I think they probably only show the swatch to the VIP.





tinkerbell69 said:


> Thank you so much bagidiotic for your opinion about this colors ~
> 
> I haven't thought about gris fume.....and I think there is no picture posted yet from a color swatch. Has anybody seen gris fume yet and would be so nice to describe it or post a picture??
> Thank you





pretty99 said:


> Please correct me if i'm wrong, But i think Gris Fume only comes in Doblis....suede.....



I saw Gris Fume in Doblis yesterday on a mini Plume. I could not say if it only comes in Doblis, but it was a very lovely grey - quite a bit lighter than Etain, darker than Gris T and less warm. Not a pale grey but a mid grey, very clear (although in Doblis colors don't show undertones the same way). I would compare it most closely to Gris Paris.
I wish I had photographed it


----------



## QuelleFromage

pcil said:


> All the new colors spread out
> 
> View attachment 3343970


See the swatch that looks like suede in this photo from a month ago? That is what Gris Fume looked like to me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> *See the swatch that looks like suede in this photo from a month ago? That is what Gris Fume looked like to me.*



Based on that, it looks like a beautiful grey. Thanks for the information, *QF*,


----------



## Dluvch

QuelleFromage said:


> See the swatch that looks like suede in this photo from a month ago? That is what Gris Fume looked like to me.



Thank you so much, I am also loving Gris mouette is that the lighter grey in the swatches?


----------



## Possum

Brunette_Hermes said:


> What's that amazing neon reddish orang color?
> Thank you


I think it is Rouge Tomate.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dira said:


> Thank you so much, I am also loving Gris mouette is that the lighter grey in the swatches?


It looks like it, but I haven't seen Gris Mouette in person yet. Grey is such a magical color if you get it right!


----------



## LovEmAll

panthere55 said:


> Trench is second pic up above.
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching more pics here




This Gris might be my new fav..tdf!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Possum said:


> I think it is Rouge Tomate.


thank you!!


----------



## soph1emj

Hi, does anyone know if Togo comes in Bordeaux, Vert fonce and rose dragee? Thanks


----------



## jmen

soph1emj said:


> Hi, does anyone know if Togo comes in Bordeaux, Vert fonce and rose dragee? Thanks


 
I have only seen rose dragee in swift; vert fonce in box, another smooth leather.  Am sure others will add what they have seen, know or own.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LailaT

soph1emj said:


> Hi, does anyone know if Togo comes in Bordeaux, Vert fonce and rose dragee? Thanks


sounds like you should go to the authentication thread with the bags you are interested in


----------



## soph1emj

jmen said:


> I have only seen rose dragee in swift; vert fonce in box, another smooth leather.  Am sure others will add what they have seen, know or own.


Thanks! That's helpful, since posting this have had a look and I think you are right


----------



## soph1emj

LailaT said:


> sounds like you should go to the authentication thread with the bags you are interested in


I don't have any particular bags I'm looking to buy, just working out what colours I like and whether they are available in togo. Have since found the Hermes colour page which answers this


----------



## kath00

mygoodies said:


> Terre Battue Togo from IG:
> View attachment 3341228



Can anyone post any more photos of this color.  I am considering a bag in this color and need to decide site unseen.  AAAH.


----------



## 27leborse

soph1emj said:


> Hi, does anyone know if Togo comes in Bordeaux, Vert fonce and rose dragee? Thanks



There is a 2015 Togo vert foncé Birkin on eBay now, and I have seen vet foncé in Swift on a Constance this year.


----------



## soph1emj

27leborse said:


> There is a 2015 Togo vert foncé Birkin on eBay now, and I have seen vet foncé in Swift on a Constance this year.


Thanks


----------



## Elina0408

27leborse said:


> There is a 2015 Togo vert foncé Birkin on eBay now, and I have seen vet foncé in Swift on a Constance this year.



Vert Fonce definetely comes in Togo! Rose dragee , not 100% sure, but i think it came in swift back then!


----------



## soph1emj

Elina0408 said:


> Vert Fonce definetely comes in Togo! Rose dragee , not 100% sure, but i think it came in swift back then!


 
Thanks


----------



## hopiko

kath00 said:


> Can anyone post any more photos of this color.  I am considering a bag in this color and need to decide site unseen.  AAAH.



Look here!

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a-belated-french-open-themed-reveal-943927.html


----------



## Mariangelwalk

pcil said:


> All the new colors spread out
> 
> View attachment 3343970



pink is rose azalee or new pink?
thank you


----------



## kath00

hopiko said:


> Look here!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a-belated-french-open-themed-reveal-943927.html



Thanks.  It looks so diff in every photo.  I will post pix when I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## meowmeow94

Does anyone know if Rose Confetti is being offered/produced this season?  I hear some fellow TPF members discuss about getting a bag in this color. I'm coming to Paris in August and hope to find out. Rose Confetti has been on my wishlist for forever. TIA


----------



## Mininana

How many times do they go to podium in a year? My SA said she's going end of this month...


----------



## bagidiotic

Mininana said:


> How many times do they go to podium in a year? My SA said she's going end of this month...


2x
June for aw
Jan for ss


----------



## Mininana

bagidiotic said:


> 2x
> June for aw
> Jan for ss





Thanks BI!! I asked her for pink ANYTHING!! hahaha!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bagidiotic

Mininana said:


> Thanks BI!! I asked her for pink ANYTHING!! hahaha!!!


Think latest pink are 
Rose azalea
Rose candy
2017
No news yet


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Think latest pink are
> Rose azalea
> Rose candy
> 2017
> No news yet



I'm dying for LAGOON.... omg please bring back Lagoon, Hermes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm dying for LAGOON.... omg please bring back Lagoon, Hermes!!!!!!!!!!!!




+1 I bought a Carmen in swift to comfort me while waiting for lagoon [emoji172]


----------



## NewBe

Hi there, 
Not sure if this question should belong to this thread, but since you all are so familiar with the color shades, I figured might be able to get an answer here.
I'm wondering for the same color, how is the tone of the color for Chèvre Mysore compared to other leathers such as Togo or Clemence?  Is the Chèvre Mysore leather usually darker than Togo for the same color such as Bleu Saphire?
TIA.


----------



## bagidiotic

NewBe said:


> Hi there,
> Not sure if this question should belong to this thread, but since you all are so familiar with the color shades, I figured might be able to get an answer here.
> I'm wondering for the same color, how is the tone of the color for Chèvre Mysore compared to other leathers such as Togo or Clemence?  Is the Chèvre Mysore leather usually darker than Togo for the same color such as Bleu Saphire?
> TIA.


I would rank highest intensity brightest
Chevre
Epsom
Swift
Clemence
Togo


----------



## Missymarieloves

For tpfers who are keen on trench


----------



## honhon

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm dying for LAGOON.... omg please bring back Lagoon, Hermes!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh yes lagooooooooooooon!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> I would rank highest intensity *brightest
> *Chevre
> Epsom
> Swift
> Clemence
> Togo



Really? I find chevre makes colors appear slightly darker and deeper. Epsom makes colors appear brightest IMO. then probably clemence... and I'd put chevre near the bottom of the bright list with togo. But then again, what do I know??? I'm no expert


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Really? I find chevre makes colors appear slightly darker and deeper. Epsom makes colors appear brightest IMO. then probably clemence... and I'd put chevre near the bottom of the bright list with togo. But then again, what do I know??? I'm no expert  [emoji14]


Yes if
Everyone see differently
Jmho 
I no expert too hehe
I always feel my chevre bk brighter more intense than my Epsom


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Yes if
> Everyone see differently
> Jmho
> I no expert too hehe
> I always feel my chevre bk brighter more intense than my Epsom



I know we all have our own eye... see it different. I guess because the Epsom bags and SLG's I have are very brite colors like Rose Tyrien and Soufre... Like BRIGHT BRIGHT...Flashlight in your face BRIGHT!!!! 

My Rose Shocking chevre birkin is pretty brite too but it is more saturated jewel tone than brite color IMO. Also, I was slightly disappointed with Blue Paon chevre swatch and SLG this time as it was darker (and greener) in chvre than in other leathers. I passed on doing SO in chevre this round (shocker!) I hope I didn't make huge mistake.

This is just what I have experienced so far with Hermes colors. From my eyeballs


----------



## hermes730

Trench seems a bit dark


----------



## Hermazed

Wonder how trench compares to Gris t..


----------



## Giuliana

Hermazed said:


> Wonder how trench compares to Gris t..


Trench looks beige to me, more like argile than gris t


----------



## Hermazed

Giuliana said:


> Trench looks beige to me, more like argile than gris t



Thank you Giuliana! All 3 colours are beautiful naturals


----------



## arlv8500

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm dying for LAGOON.... omg please bring back Lagoon, Hermes!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yesssssss pleaseeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Waiting ever so patiently here...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Mininana

hermes730 said:


> Trench seems a bit dark





Hermazed said:


> Wonder how trench compares to Gris t..





Trench is almost exact to Chanel beige!!!


----------



## Monceau

Has anyone seen the Trench Evelyne?
I know it comes with an Amazon strap in Cuirve, but I'm wondering if the front/ top of the strap is more Trench, tipped  in Cuirve, or Cuirve, tipped in Trench, in other words, which color is dominant on the strap? Or perhaps it's the sportier strap with the triple band stripe.

Also wondering if this combo is clemence or Epsom. I passed on the Argile Evelyne because it was Epsom.
Any Intel would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hermes730

What leather will come in Trench?


----------



## Possum

My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
View attachment 3388224


----------



## kath00

Spectacular!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Possum

megt10 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!





kath00 said:


> Spectacular!!!  Congratulations.


Thankyou megt10 and kath00


----------



## ayc

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224



OMG !  congrats!  it is gorgeous!!


----------



## tonkamama

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224


Love the anemone color , definitely on my wish list


----------



## Possum

tonkamama said:


> Love the anemone color , definitely on my wish list





ayc said:


> OMG !  congrats!  it is gorgeous!!


Thankyou ayc and tonkamama!


----------



## LadyCupid

How does anyone decide what to place for podium order when there isn't a sheet of color choices for you to choose from? If you podium a color like lagoon for example, that can be a wishlist for years and years and then forgotten eventually. To avoid waiting endlessly, does one just podium a readily available color let's say like black or etouoe so the wait is not at least shorter? 

Now is supposedly the podium order season. Does anyone have any insight on how to even wish/podium order for a color without knowing colors availability?


----------



## PF2010

Gorgeous and on my wish list. Is it a 35 cm?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224



Wow!  You're dream is a beauty!


----------



## Possum

PF2010 said:


> Gorgeous and on my wish list. Is it a 35 cm?


Thankyou PF2010, it's size 30



Txoceangirl said:


> Wow!  You're dream is a beauty!


Txoceangirl thankyou [emoji175]


----------



## Monceau

yodaling1 said:


> How does anyone decide what to place for podium order when there isn't a sheet of color choices for you to choose from? If you podium a color like lagoon for example, that can be a wishlist for years and years and then forgotten eventually. To avoid waiting endlessly, does one just podium a readily available color let's say like black or etouoe so the wait is not at least shorter?
> 
> Now is supposedly the podium order season. Does anyone have any insight on how to even wish/podium order for a color without knowing colors availability?



My podium orders have been for basic colors (etoupe, Gris T, black...) I also have a hard time committing to something I haven't seen, and I would never ask for something at podium and then not take it, so it's easier to play it safe. One option is to give your SM a short list. My current list is Ebene or Macassar k32, or Bleu Nuit k32, or Fauve Barenia K32, so a variety, but all on my long term list.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LadyCupid

Monceau said:


> My podium orders have been for basic colors (etoupe, Gris T, black...) I also have a hard time committing to something I haven't seen, and I would never ask for something at podium and then not take it, so it's easier to play it safe. One option is to give your SM a short list. My current list is Ebene or Macassar k32, or Bleu Nuit k32, or Fauve Barenia K32, so a variety, but all on my long term list.


That is a good strategy. Thank you for your advise.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224



OMG that's STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> How does anyone decide what to place for podium order when there isn't a sheet of color choices for you to choose from? If you podium a color like lagoon for example, that can be a wishlist for years and years and then forgotten eventually. To avoid waiting endlessly, does one just podium a readily available color let's say like black or etouoe so the wait is not at least shorter?
> 
> Now is supposedly the podium order season. Does anyone have any insight on how to even wish/podium order for a color without knowing colors availability?



My SM only takes a list....first choice, second choice, third choice. The third choice is usually something very basic.


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> My SM only takes a list....first choice, second choice, third choice. The third choice is usually something very basic.


So there is a list of colors for you to pick from actually?


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> So there is a list of colors for you to pick from actually?



No. You need to know the colors. 

Although for my last PO I was so frustrated, my choices were:

1. Any shade of pink
2. And shade of blue no darker than Bleu saphir
3. Any shade of green that's not olive or brown

But they know I know all of the colors and prefer jewel tones - they know my taste and the colors I buy. The time previously I had given a long list with every specific color I liked and wound up with my last choice....black.


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> No. You need to know the colors.
> 
> Although for my last PO I was so frustrated, my choices were:
> 
> 1. Any shade of pink
> 2. And shade of blue no darker than Bleu saphir
> 3. Any shade of green that's not olive or brown
> 
> But they know I know all of the colors and prefer jewel tones - they know my taste and the colors I buy. The time previously I had given a long list with every specific color I liked and wound up with my last choice....black.


That is actually also a very good general way of putting it so chances of getting those color range is higher. Great knowledge and thank you for giving an example of how you did your podium. It is a great source of information and gives me a good idea now.


----------



## Possum

BBC said:


> OMG that's STUNNING!!!!!


Thankyou BBC


----------



## Notorious Pink

Possum said:


> Thankyou BBC



Anemone is one of my all-time favorite H colors. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## **Chanel**

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224



OMG and it is a Ghillies !
Soooo beautiful and I am very happy for you (and a bit jealous but in a good way because I looooooovvvve Ghillies, but don't have one myself yet) .
Many, many congratulations and enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## Possum

**Chanel** said:


> OMG and it is a Ghillies !
> Soooo beautiful and I am very happy for you (and a bit jealous but in a good way because I looooooovvvve Ghillies, but don't have one myself yet) .
> Many, many congratulations and enjoy in the best of health!



Thankyou so much for your kind words **Chanel**. I'm sure a Ghillies will find its way into your lovely collection in the future [emoji171][emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Curious...Can you do a PO for any style bag? Constance can be PO?


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious...Can you do a PO for any style bag? Constance can be PO?


I just placed a PO for a B & asked my SA if she thought I should use this one to order a Constance instead (as I've been waiting for one for a long time & I have both B's & K's I love already) & she said don't worry it doesn't count in the limit so she's ordered me both a B & a C. I was beyond excited with this answer as I really thought it would count against the quota but apparently-at my store at least it doesn't-it's just much harder to get the C! Roll on the day these both arrive!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> I just placed a PO for a B & asked my SA if she thought I should use this one to order a Constance instead (as I've been waiting for one for a long time & I have both B's & K's I love already) & she said don't worry it doesn't count in the limit so she's ordered me both a B & a C. I was beyond excited with this answer as I really thought it would count against the quota but apparently-at my store at least it doesn't-it's just much harder to get the C! Roll on the day these both arrive!


Hmmmm Ok, so you can PO a constance. Awesome! I think C24 counts at my store (not 18). But either way, I just want C24.

Since we know the colors available through a SO, do you just PO from those colors? For example, since I know Paon or Craie is a color being produced now but didn't SO, can I choose to try to PO this color in a  Constance?


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm Ok, so you can PO a constance. Awesome! I think C24 counts at my store (not 18). But either way, I just want C24.
> 
> Since we know the colors available through a SO, do you just PO from those colors? For example, since I know Paon or Craie is a color being produced now but didn't SO, can I choose to try to PO this color in a  Constance?



Yes! I believe that to be the case-we picked a couple of colors together just as described by others above in the thread and submitted my top 3 colors all of which she expects to be available (eventually!) & hence i should have a better chance of getting. You're making me wish I asked for Craie now!! (I have a baton de craie in craie coming at some point (!) which is why i didn't choose craie but that should be a good chance I think! I almost fell off my chair when she told me I could order the C!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> Yes! I believe that to be the case-we picked a couple of colors together just as described by others above in the thread and submitted my top 3 colors all of which she expects to be available (eventually!) & hence i should have a better chance of getting. You're making me wish I asked for Craie now!! (I have a baton de craie in craie coming at some point (!) which is why i didn't choose craie but that should be a good chance I think! I almost fell off my chair when she told me I could order the C!


Yes, you got a wonderful offer!!! That's amazing! The moon and stars aligned during that conversation =)


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, you got a wonderful offer!!! That's amazing! The moon and stars aligned during that conversation =)



Ahhh sometimes they just do! I've been staring at photos of C's for years with a positive "you shall be mine, oh yes you shall be mine" mantra so maybe it does work!! I hope your SA can work similar magic as I already want to see your C craie reveal!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm Ok, so you can PO a constance. Awesome! I think C24 counts at my store (not 18). But either way, I just want C24.
> 
> Since we know the colors available through a SO, do you just PO from those colors? For example, since I know Paon or Craie is a color being produced now but didn't SO, can I choose to try to PO this color in a  Constance?


SO and PO colors are different. Podium colors have to be in production. That's why some of us order single color SOs - just to get a color that is out of current production. Podium order is a bag that will be made anyway - special order is made to your choices within certain limitations (as H cannot produce dye lots of every color and leather ever made).  Your SA and SM can tell you what's a likely PO.


----------



## honeybun88

This thread is beyond helpful, thank you to all. 

I am curious about how Gris mouette will turn out. I snapped a pic next to a blue glacier... VERY different. The lighting throws off the color. I'm a bit sad as I prefer the latter but SO'ed the Gris mouette. 

I have been told PO will take place next week. I was able to request a Constance mini and malachite b30 for spring/summer 2017. Very curious as to next years colors....... And even more curious when all these requests will come in....


----------



## hermes730

How is Gris Mouette compare with Gris Tourterelle?


----------



## princessmaggie

QuelleFromage said:


> SO and PO colors are different. Podium colors have to be in production. That's why some of us order single color SOs - just to get a color that is out of current production. Podium order is a bag that will be made anyway - special order is made to your choices within certain limitations (as H cannot produce dye lots of every color and leather ever made).  Your SA and SM can tell you what's a likely PO.



Thanks for clarifying, I was very tired when I replied yesterday so didn't explain myself well! Your description explains why my SA guided me towards certain colors mentioning these would have a better chance of appearing. I guess the real benefit of a PO is not having to rely on luck for the exact bag you want actually being ordered by your store or having to hope that not only is it being ordered but that someone else turns it down & maybe then makes it available to you. Guess this all comes back to quotas from H and basically puts you at the front of the line in your store for the bag you have chosen if that order is fulfilled?


----------



## QuelleFromage

princessmaggie said:


> Thanks for clarifying, I was very tired when I replied yesterday so didn't explain myself well! Your description explains why my SA guided me towards certain colors mentioning these would have a better chance of appearing. I guess the real benefit of a PO is not having to rely on luck for the exact bag you want actually being ordered by your store or having to hope that not only is it being ordered but that someone else turns it down & maybe then makes it available to you. Guess this all comes back to quotas from H and basically puts you at the front of the line in your store for the bag you have chosen if that order is fulfilled?


Pretty much!
H as we all know is so inconsistent. In my US store,  the POs are basically a request against the store's overall order - so you say "hey, I want a Bleu Nuit K28 with PHW" or better yet "I want a dark blue or black K28 with PHW" and they ensure one gets ordered for the store and when/if it comes, it will be offered to you first. It varies between SAs, SMs, and stores how specific they get and how diligent they are about making sure your order gets to you.
I haven't placed a PO in Paris where I buy most of my bags, only SOs, but because they have more access to inventory it seems a little looser. 
What I don't recommend in a PO is asking only for something really difficult, like box or barenia. It's worth letting them know that's what you want most but the odds of getting it are lower. And sadly nothing is guaranteed - I was in store when an order came in accidentally that was meant for a DIFFERENT boutique and the lucky people on a call list or close by got first dibs. I doubt much if any of that order got to the boutique it was intended for as I saw three bags sell within minutes.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> No. You need to know the colors.
> 
> Although for my last PO I was so frustrated, my choices were:
> 
> 1. Any shade of pink
> 2. And shade of blue no darker than Bleu saphir
> 3. Any shade of green that's not olive or brown
> 
> But they know I know all of the colors and prefer jewel tones - they know my taste and the colors I buy. The time previously I had given a long list with every specific color I liked and wound up with my last choice....black.


Your list is just like mine. Black is a wonderful color but my least favorite for bags.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Your list is just like mine. Black is a wonderful color but my least favorite for bags.



Well, we definitely have similar taste, Meg! [emoji41][emoji1360][emoji8]

Yes, I was sitting there in the SMs office when she told me what she ordered me at February podium....black. Black? Seriously???? And I know in the back of my mind how many ladies would looooove a black 25B GHW but all I'm thinking is bor-ing!!!! I don't own a black bag, though, so I'll take it when it arrives, and then when whatever they order me this time arrives (someday....) I'll decide between the two (or even better, keep 'em both!).


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Well, we definitely have similar taste, Meg! [emoji41][emoji1360][emoji8]
> 
> Yes, I was sitting there in the SMs office when she told me what she ordered me at February podium....black. Black? Seriously???? And I know in the back of my mind how many ladies would looooove a black 25B GHW but all I'm thinking is bor-ing!!!! I don't own a black bag, though, so I'll take it when it arrives, and then when whatever they order me this time arrives (someday....) I'll decide between the two (or even better, keep 'em both!).


Hahhahahaha OMG this was me a year ago.... never ever would I have thought I would want a black bag... fast forward a few months ago and I actually started thinking I wanted one... lo and behold, I am now the very happy owner of a K25 swift black GHW, and I could not be more in love with it.  I find that I am actually using this bag A LOT!!!  When I want to be more under the radar, this is the bag I am reaching for!  So I guess, never say never?


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Well, we definitely have similar taste, Meg! [emoji41][emoji1360][emoji8]
> 
> Yes, I was sitting there in the SMs office when she told me what she ordered me at February podium....black. Black? Seriously???? And I know in the back of my mind how many ladies would looooove a black 25B GHW but all I'm thinking is bor-ing!!!! I don't own a black bag, though, so I'll take it when it arrives, and then when whatever they order me this time arrives (someday....) I'll decide between the two (or even better, keep 'em both!).


I love black bags on other people. I have 2 black bags and I can't remember the last time I used them. Considering that I almost always wear something colorful you would think that they would be something I would use. I'm developing a taste for some neutral colors but they are gold, white, GT. One of my black bags is a small toolbox with GHW. Bright twillys help.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> Hahhahahaha OMG this was me a year ago.... never ever would I have thought I would want a black bag... fast forward a few months ago and I actually started thinking I wanted one... lo and behold, I am now the very happy owner of a K25 swift black GHW, and I could not be more in love with it.  I find that I am actually using this bag A LOT!!!  When I want to be more under the radar, this is the bag I am reaching for!  So I guess, never say never?


I think a K 25 in black could be very useful for going out. I'm loving swift leather.


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> I think a K 25 in black could be very useful for going out. I'm loving swift leather.


yes i adore mine, i love swift leather too!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

BBC said:


> Well, we definitely have similar taste, Meg! [emoji41][emoji1360][emoji8]
> 
> Yes, I was sitting there in the SMs office when she told me what she ordered me at February podium....black. Black? Seriously???? And I know in the back of my mind how many ladies would looooove a black 25B GHW but all I'm thinking is bor-ing!!!! I don't own a black bag, though, so I'll take it when it arrives, and then when whatever they order me this time arrives (someday....) I'll decide between the two (or even better, keep 'em both!).



I did a similar list as yours with bright pink or bright Blue on my list in February but these were not available at the time. I extended my list for this podium with dark Blue, black, purple and Gris T. I hope I am lucky next week when my SAs visit Paris.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hi All, I've just requested a 'Podium Order' K35 Retourne in Etoupe Togo with PHW - hoping that has a good chance of being available to order by the SM? (I am obsessed with this combo). Also wondering how soon you can expect to hear from the SM/SA that the order was placed, or, is it better to contact (pester) them instead? Thankyou for your advice


----------



## bagidiotic

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi All, I've just requested a 'Podium Order' K35 Retourne in Etoupe Togo with PHW - hoping that has a good chance of being available to order by the SM? (I am obsessed with this combo). Also wondering how soon you can expect to hear from the SM/SA that the order was placed, or, is it better to contact (pester) them instead? Thankyou for your advice



You requested  or store offer you
Who took you order
What did sm says
Pester them?
You sure?gd luck in future


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

bagidiotic said:


> You requested  or store offer you
> Who took you order
> What did sm says
> Pester them?
> You sure?gd luck in future



Hi, thanks for your reply. I requested via my SA - have a good relationship with her and didn't want to go over her head to the SM.


----------



## bagidiotic

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I requested via my SA - have a good relationship with her and didn't want to go over her head to the SM.


A bit tacky  since you requested and not being  offer
Hopefully your nice sa will be able to convince  the sm to allow a quota slot for you


----------



## Nahreen

bagidiotic said:


> A bit tacky  since you requested and not being  offer
> Hopefully your nice sa will be able to convince  the sm to allow a quota slot for you



At your store, do you have to be offered to have your name put down on the list? At my store they have a wishlist and I have kindly asked if it was possible to have my name put on the list for a bag. After that they asked for my specifics. I am not a frequent bag buyer so this is only the second time I ask so I am still not completely sure of their system. Maybe the also offer clients to have their name on the list. Last time I asked was 2,5 years ago which gave me my beautiful K.


----------



## bagidiotic

Nahreen said:


> At your store, do you have to be offered to have your name put down on the list? At my store they have a wishlist and I have kindly asked if it was possible to have my name put on the list for a bag. After that they asked for my specifics. I am not a frequent bag buyer so this is only the second time I ask so I am still not completely sure of their system. Maybe the also offer clients to have their name on the list. Last time I asked was 2,5 years ago which gave me my beautiful K.


Lots of people  also wishing  
The list goes on and on
How to make it come true 
Think bout it
So many bags a sm can order per podium there's  a  limit  to  it
However being offered  to my understanding is
Sm will must will definitely  get it done
They will not disclose  whats coming  soon or what they ordered
They know models styles colors leathers  each podium
Who is worth to be given too  
Every order is precious 

Glad you gotten yours after2.5yrs


----------



## Nahreen

bagidiotic said:


> Lots of people  also wishing
> The list goes on and on
> How to make it come true
> Think bout it
> So many bags a sm can order per podium there's  a  limit  to  it
> However being offered  to my understanding is
> Sm will must will definitely  get it done
> They will not disclose  whats coming  soon or what they ordered
> They know models styles colors leathers  each podium
> Who is worth to be given too
> Every order is precious
> 
> Glad you gotten yours after2.5yrs


The first I asked was 2,5 years ago but I got it after 9 months. I have not asked for one after that until now. I therefore do not have much experience on how the system works. It is probably also different from store to store depending on their client base.


----------



## bertrande

bagidiotic said:


> Lots of people  also wishing
> The list goes on and on
> How to make it come true
> Think bout it
> So many bags a sm can order per podium there's  a  limit  to  it
> However being offered  to my understanding is
> Sm will must will definitely  get it done
> They will not disclose  whats coming  soon or what they ordered
> They know models styles colors leathers  each podium
> Who is worth to be given too
> Every order is precious



I have never been asked about POs but I do know I Hope to get a grey K28 for the second half of the year that is not etoupe.  Was hoping gris T but understand that is not made this year for now so only have etain and gris mouette to choose from.  If I make clear my preference to my SA, will they know what is coming after the PO?  Or is it still a wait and see?

Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

bertrande said:


> I have never been asked about POs but I do know I Hope to get a grey K28 for the second half of the year that is not etoupe.  Was hoping gris T but understand that is not made this year for now so only have etain and gris mouette to choose from.  If I make clear my preference to my SA, will they know what is coming after the PO?  Or is it still a wait and see?
> 
> Thanks!


Best to check with your store
You know how your store works
Peculiarity of your sa and sm
I do not know know your relationship and purchase style
Cannot advice much
Gd luck


----------



## bertrande

bagidiotic said:


> Best to check with your store
> You know how your store works
> Peculiarity of your sa and sm
> I do not know know your relationship and purchase style
> Cannot advice much



I don't know my SM either haha, never needed to talk to her. ok will try to ask my SA when I next see her.  Thanks!


----------



## Nahreen

bertrande said:


> I have never been asked about POs but I do know I Hope to get a grey K28 for the second half of the year that is not etoupe.  Was hoping gris T but understand that is not made this year for now so only have etain and gris mouette to choose from.  If I make clear my preference to my SA, will they know what is coming after the PO?  Or is it still a wait and see?
> 
> Thanks!



How do you know there is no Gris T?


----------



## MSO13

This is how Podium Orders work at my store, a US location. I’m very close with the store, not due to VIP status but because my work is with similar clients to H. 

When I had been a customer for about 6 months buying only scarves and CDCs my SA asked me for my requested Kelly specs. She knew this was the bag I wanted long term. I requested Gray/Navy/Black in 35 or 40 with Gold Hardware. A month after the SM was back from Podium, I was in the store and they told me she put me down for Etain. They order lots of bags for the store, they are allowed to order some “classic” colors, mostly seasonal colors and then it’s competitive for the pastels and bright pinks/purples/blues. The SM is required to buy a mix and cannot buy too many of the desirable Classics or Pop colors. My understanding is that my name was on the Podium ordered list for the Etain bag. 

8 months later an Etain SO bag was declined by a customer and as it matched my requested specs they offered it to me which I took. My Podium bag had not come in but did come in a few months later and was sold to another client. 

If you have a good relationship with your SA or SM it is not tacky to ask for the specific bag you’re looking for. They want to sell the bags to their long time, trustworthy, non reseller clients and if they can order it for you at Podium they will. SOs are not easy at most stores. The bags I am interested in are more classics and not necessary to SO so I haven’t been offered one. There is a leather that I love that is unavailable and my SM knows that if it ever shows up on the SO list, I would love the opportunity to place a SO for it but it’s unlikely.  My SM also goes to Podium with her SAs client lists of other items like wallets, RTW preferences and shoe history so she can buy things that their long time clients will be into. For example after the last Podium, my SM told me about a pair of boots and a bracelet set she knew I would love. She’s probably right, I’m not obligated to buy them but they know my taste and style now so I probably will love them. 

I placed another Podium request at the beginning of this year but then was told about a special seasonal Kelly so I will be getting that this “Fall semester” and waiting for my Podium till next year or if they both arrive around the same time and I can swing the dough, they’ll make an exception for me to get both. My last bag was almost a year ago. Then I would not likely request anything for next year Podium. 

Sorry for the long post, I hope this helpful to anyone trying navigate a regular old Podium order. To clarify, this is not the same as being placed on a wish list as far as I know. Podium is ordered with specific clients in mind, if they decline the bags then there is a wish list of clients interested in similar colors or styled.


----------



## bertrande

Nahreen said:


> How do you know there is no Gris T?



My SA hinted and I have been trawling Instagram and have yet to see an X stamp Gris T b/k on the resale market so my guess is that it is not being made this year.

Thanks MrsOwen3 for your insight; it's certainly interesting.


----------



## Susie Tunes

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is how Podium Orders work at my store, a US location. I’m very close with the store, not due to VIP status but because my work is with similar clients to H.
> 
> When I had been a customer for about 6 months buying only scarves and CDCs my SA asked me for my requested Kelly specs. She knew this was the bag I wanted long term. I requested Gray/Navy/Black in 35 or 40 with Gold Hardware. A month after the SM was back from Podium, I was in the store and they told me she put me down for Etain. They order lots of bags for the store, they are allowed to order some “classic” colors, mostly seasonal colors and then it’s competitive for the pastels and bright pinks/purples/blues. The SM is required to buy a mix and cannot buy too many of the desirable Classics or Pop colors. My understanding is that my name was on the Podium ordered list for the Etain bag.
> 
> 8 months later an Etain SO bag was declined by a customer and as it matched my requested specs they offered it to me which I took. My Podium bag had not come in but did come in a few months later and was sold to another client.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with your SA or SM it is not tacky to ask for the specific bag you’re looking for. They want to sell the bags to their long time, trustworthy, non reseller clients and if they can order it for you at Podium they will. SOs are not easy at most stores. The bags I am interested in are more classics and not necessary to SO so I haven’t been offered one. There is a leather that I love that is unavailable and my SM knows that if it ever shows up on the SO list, I would love the opportunity to place a SO for it but it’s unlikely.  My SM also goes to Podium with her SAs client lists of other items like wallets, RTW preferences and shoe history so she can buy things that their long time clients will be into. For example after the last Podium, my SM told me about a pair of boots and a bracelet set she knew I would love. She’s probably right, I’m not obligated to buy them but they know my taste and style now so I probably will love them.
> 
> I placed another Podium request at the beginning of this year but then was told about a special seasonal Kelly so I will be getting that this “Fall semester” and waiting for my Podium till next year or if they both arrive around the same time and I can swing the dough, they’ll make an exception for me to get both. My last bag was almost a year ago. Then I would not likely request anything for next year Podium.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I hope this helpful to anyone trying navigate a regular old Podium order. To clarify, this is not the same as being placed on a wish list as far as I know. Podium is ordered with specific clients in mind, if they decline the bags then there is a wish list of clients interested in similar colors or styled.




A really helpful post - Thankyou


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is how Podium Orders work at my store, a US location. I’m very close with the store, not due to VIP status but because my work is with similar clients to H.
> 
> When I had been a customer for about 6 months buying only scarves and CDCs my SA asked me for my requested Kelly specs. She knew this was the bag I wanted long term. I requested Gray/Navy/Black in 35 or 40 with Gold Hardware. A month after the SM was back from Podium, I was in the store and they told me she put me down for Etain. They order lots of bags for the store, they are allowed to order some “classic” colors, mostly seasonal colors and then it’s competitive for the pastels and bright pinks/purples/blues. The SM is required to buy a mix and cannot buy too many of the desirable Classics or Pop colors. My understanding is that my name was on the Podium ordered list for the Etain bag.
> 
> 8 months later an Etain SO bag was declined by a customer and as it matched my requested specs they offered it to me which I took. My Podium bag had not come in but did come in a few months later and was sold to another client.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with your SA or SM it is not tacky to ask for the specific bag you’re looking for. They want to sell the bags to their long time, trustworthy, non reseller clients and if they can order it for you at Podium they will. SOs are not easy at most stores. The bags I am interested in are more classics and not necessary to SO so I haven’t been offered one. There is a leather that I love that is unavailable and my SM knows that if it ever shows up on the SO list, I would love the opportunity to place a SO for it but it’s unlikely.  My SM also goes to Podium with her SAs client lists of other items like wallets, RTW preferences and shoe history so she can buy things that their long time clients will be into. For example after the last Podium, my SM told me about a pair of boots and a bracelet set she knew I would love. She’s probably right, I’m not obligated to buy them but they know my taste and style now so I probably will love them.
> 
> I placed another Podium request at the beginning of this year but then was told about a special seasonal Kelly so I will be getting that this “Fall semester” and waiting for my Podium till next year or if they both arrive around the same time and I can swing the dough, they’ll make an exception for me to get both. My last bag was almost a year ago. Then I would not likely request anything for next year Podium.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I hope this helpful to anyone trying navigate a regular old Podium order. To clarify, this is not the same as being placed on a wish list as far as I know. Podium is ordered with specific clients in mind, if they decline the bags then there is a wish list of clients interested in similar colors or styled.



Thank you Mrs Owen. This is so helpful. Very thoughtful of you to take the time to write it out.


----------



## Nahreen

bertrande said:


> My SA hinted and I have been trawling Instagram and have yet to see an X stamp Gris T b/k on the resale market so my guess is that it is not being made this year.
> 
> Thanks MrsOwen3 for your insight; it's certainly interesting.



Thank you Bertrande.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is how Podium Orders work at my store, a US location. I’m very close with the store, not due to VIP status but because my work is with similar clients to H.
> 
> When I had been a customer for about 6 months buying only scarves and CDCs my SA asked me for my requested Kelly specs. She knew this was the bag I wanted long term. I requested Gray/Navy/Black in 35 or 40 with Gold Hardware. A month after the SM was back from Podium, I was in the store and they told me she put me down for Etain. They order lots of bags for the store, they are allowed to order some “classic” colors, mostly seasonal colors and then it’s competitive for the pastels and bright pinks/purples/blues. The SM is required to buy a mix and cannot buy too many of the desirable Classics or Pop colors. My understanding is that my name was on the Podium ordered list for the Etain bag.
> 
> 8 months later an Etain SO bag was declined by a customer and as it matched my requested specs they offered it to me which I took. My Podium bag had not come in but did come in a few months later and was sold to another client.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with your SA or SM it is not tacky to ask for the specific bag you’re looking for. They want to sell the bags to their long time, trustworthy, non reseller clients and if they can order it for you at Podium they will. SOs are not easy at most stores. The bags I am interested in are more classics and not necessary to SO so I haven’t been offered one. There is a leather that I love that is unavailable and my SM knows that if it ever shows up on the SO list, I would love the opportunity to place a SO for it but it’s unlikely.  My SM also goes to Podium with her SAs client lists of other items like wallets, RTW preferences and shoe history so she can buy things that their long time clients will be into. For example after the last Podium, my SM told me about a pair of boots and a bracelet set she knew I would love. She’s probably right, I’m not obligated to buy them but they know my taste and style now so I probably will love them.
> 
> I placed another Podium request at the beginning of this year but then was told about a special seasonal Kelly so I will be getting that this “Fall semester” and waiting for my Podium till next year or if they both arrive around the same time and I can swing the dough, they’ll make an exception for me to get both. My last bag was almost a year ago. Then I would not likely request anything for next year Podium.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I hope this helpful to anyone trying navigate a regular old Podium order. To clarify, this is not the same as being placed on a wish list as far as I know. Podium is ordered with specific clients in mind, if they decline the bags then there is a wish list of clients interested in similar colors or styled.



Thank you for this very detailed account. It is a very accurate summary of how the Podium Order works in my store.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MSO13

Susie Tunes said:


> A really helpful post - Thankyou





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Mrs Owen. This is so helpful. Very thoughtful of you to take the time to write it out.





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for this very detailed account. It is a very accurate summary of how the Podium Order works in my store.



Thanks all! 

I heard privately that there are of course stores where things are very different. My estimation would be it's based on the store's sales volume how many bags they can order each Podium which means every client may not get taken care of with each round of Podium. It's nice that my store is so open and accommodating but we should remember that not every H boutique is so easy to deal with!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I heard privately that there are of course stores where things are very different. My estimation would be it's based on the store's sales volume how many bags they can order each Podium which means every client may not get taken care of with each round of Podium. It's nice that my store is so open and accommodating but we should remember that not every H boutique is so easy to deal with!



Wink. They sure aren't. [emoji23]


----------



## suziez

Can anyone tell me if Hermes comes out with fall colors for b and k?  I have just started to love Hermes and i have alot to learn.


----------



## periogirl28

suziez said:


> Can anyone tell me if Hermes comes out with fall colors for b and k?  I have just started to love Hermes and i have alot to learn.



The fall colours are slowly arriving at stores from today.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> The fall colours are slowly arriving at stores from today.



What are some of the fall colors if you don't mind? I am headed to Paris in the fall and I'm compiling my wishlist in my head already. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What are some of the fall colors if you don't mind? I am headed to Paris in the fall and I'm compiling my wishlist in my head already. [emoji4]



I know Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette and Rouge Cuivre are apparently on the list. I was told a Rose Lipstick Kelly was sold yesterday and that is back for AW too, I didn't check if it was the Micro Kelly 20 in Chevré.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I know Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette and Rouge Cuivre are apparently on the list. I was told a Rose Lipstick Kelly was sold yesterday and that is back for AW too, I didn't check if it was the Micro Kelly 20 in Chevré.



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imageuploadedbypurseforum1462088363-900504-jpg.3343970/

This might be helpful. I think they are AW colours.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imageuploadedbypurseforum1462088363-900504-jpg.3343970/
> 
> This might be helpful. I think they are AW colours.



You are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bertrande

periogirl28 said:


> I know Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette and Rouge Cuivre are apparently on the list. I was told a Rose Lipstick Kelly was sold yesterday and that is back for AW too, I didn't check if it was the Micro Kelly 20 in Chevré.



Thanks for the intel.  Can't wait to see how gris mouette on a kelly looks like.  Since it seems impossible to get a Gris T this season, I'm looking at etain or G.Mouette for the next bag (IF my store brings them in).  They seem to be releasing a lot of SLG in rose lipstick chèvre so it will be interesting to see which bags and leathers RL appears in this season.


----------



## MSO13

There's also Trench, Oregano, Khaki which is almost black, Grenat. Micro Kelly Chèvre in Moutarde, Lipstick and Blue Hydra. Epsom in Craie [emoji57] and Rouge Tomate.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> There's also Trench, Oregano, Khaki which is almost black, Grenat. Micro Kelly Chèvre in Moutarde, Lipstick and Blue Hydra. Epsom in Craie [emoji57] and Rouge Tomate.



Oohh! Craie Epsom. That would be incredible. Thanks!!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oohh! Craie Epsom. That would be incredible. Thanks!!



Well that's the micro Kelly for sure but I think it's still out there in Swift and Togo. I passed on two Craie bags and then kicked myself so I'm hopeful the right one finds me.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> There's also Trench, Oregano, Khaki which is almost black, Grenat. Micro Kelly Chèvre in Moutarde, Lipstick and Blue Hydra. Epsom in Craie [emoji57] and Rouge Tomate.


Thank you! Khaki is almost Black?


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Khaki is almost Black?



I'm pretty sure, I thought the name was strange too. It was a very, very dark green sort of like prunoir is black with purple/brown undertones. I would have called Trench-Khaki but H didn't ask me [emoji3]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm pretty sure, I thought the name was strange too. It was a very, very dark green sort of like prunoir is black with purple/brown undertones. I would have called Trench-Khaki but H didn't ask me [emoji3]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SandySummer

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is how Podium Orders work at my store, a US location. I’m very close with the store, not due to VIP status but because my work is with similar clients to H.
> 
> When I had been a customer for about 6 months buying only scarves and CDCs my SA asked me for my requested Kelly specs. She knew this was the bag I wanted long term. I requested Gray/Navy/Black in 35 or 40 with Gold Hardware. A month after the SM was back from Podium, I was in the store and they told me she put me down for Etain. They order lots of bags for the store, they are allowed to order some “classic” colors, mostly seasonal colors and then it’s competitive for the pastels and bright pinks/purples/blues. The SM is required to buy a mix and cannot buy too many of the desirable Classics or Pop colors. My understanding is that my name was on the Podium ordered list for the Etain bag.
> 
> 8 months later an Etain SO bag was declined by a customer and as it matched my requested specs they offered it to me which I took. My Podium bag had not come in but did come in a few months later and was sold to another client.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with your SA or SM it is not tacky to ask for the specific bag you’re looking for. They want to sell the bags to their long time, trustworthy, non reseller clients and if they can order it for you at Podium they will. SOs are not easy at most stores. The bags I am interested in are more classics and not necessary to SO so I haven’t been offered one. There is a leather that I love that is unavailable and my SM knows that if it ever shows up on the SO list, I would love the opportunity to place a SO for it but it’s unlikely.  My SM also goes to Podium with her SAs client lists of other items like wallets, RTW preferences and shoe history so she can buy things that their long time clients will be into. For example after the last Podium, my SM told me about a pair of boots and a bracelet set she knew I would love. She’s probably right, I’m not obligated to buy them but they know my taste and style now so I probably will love them.
> 
> I placed another Podium request at the beginning of this year but then was told about a special seasonal Kelly so I will be getting that this “Fall semester” and waiting for my Podium till next year or if they both arrive around the same time and I can swing the dough, they’ll make an exception for me to get both. My last bag was almost a year ago. Then I would not likely request anything for next year Podium.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I hope this helpful to anyone trying navigate a regular old Podium order. To clarify, this is not the same as being placed on a wish list as far as I know. Podium is ordered with specific clients in mind, if they decline the bags then there is a wish list of clients interested in similar colors or styled.



Thank you for the detailed explanation. Very helpful


----------



## princessmaggie

I've got both rose lipstick & craie bags expected from when I was shown the store order list after January's podium so hopefully these may start appearing soon! (Blue hydra was also on the list). For me 2 new bags-a Verrou in the rl on a gold chain & the new baton de craie shoulder bag in craie. VERY excited to see both new designs! New season


----------



## Nahreen

princessmaggie said:


> I've got both rose lipstick & craie bags expected from when I was shown the store order list after January's podium so hopefully these may start appearing soon! (Blue hydra was also on the list). For me 2 new bags-a Verrou in the rl on a gold chain & the new baton de craie shoulder bag in craie. VERY excited to see both new designs! New season



This feels strange since I just went through this thread a d all I could find was that pink was not offered. What type,of leather was offered in pink and were they perhaps  SOs?


----------



## princessmaggie

Nahreen said:


> This feels strange since I just went through this thread a d all I could find was that pink was not offered. What type,of leather was offered in pink and were they perhaps  SOs?



These were just podium orders-I.e. The store's planned stock which they may or may not allocate to individual customers in advance. In my case I was able to be listed against these 2 bags where in each case they had just 1-2 expected on the order. The Verrou I remember was available in rl (my choice), blue hydra & a beautiful grey in doblis only (think this may be the grid mouette-beautiful). Although this design may be available in other colors but not ordered by my store. I think this is chevre. So I don't know the full pink list but based on my experience & what someone has written above about rl it's back!


----------



## MSO13

Nahreen said:


> This feels strange since I just went through this thread a d all I could find was that pink was not offered. What type,of leather was offered in pink and were they perhaps  SOs?



It's Rose Lipstick Chèvre and it seems it's only being offered in very small bags. The Verrou is a clutch and the Micro Kelly is only 20cm so the size of a pochette. I don't think we're going to see any large bags in Lipstick but that's just a guess!


----------



## hopiko

Oops


----------



## hopiko

suziez said:


> Can anyone tell me if Hermes comes out with fall colors for b and k?  I have just started to love Hermes and i have alot to learn.


There are standard colors (black, gold, etoupe, orange, red for example) and a host of seasonal colors (e.g. anemone, bamboo, lime). H has 2 seasons: spring/summer and autumn/winter.  The non-standard colors change every season or 2!  The popular ones  are rested and reemerge a few years later (electric blue)!


----------



## Nahreen

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's Rose Lipstick Chèvre and it seems it's only being offered in very small bags. The Verrou is a clutch and the Micro Kelly is only 20cm so the size of a pochette. I don't think we're going to see any large bags in Lipstick but that's just a guess!



Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Well, we definitely have similar taste, Meg! [emoji41][emoji1360][emoji8]
> 
> Yes, I was sitting there in the SMs office when she told me what she ordered me at February podium....black. Black? Seriously???? And I know in the back of my mind how many ladies would looooove a black 25B GHW but all I'm thinking is bor-ing!!!! I don't own a black bag, though, so I'll take it when it arrives, and then when whatever they order me this time arrives (someday....) I'll decide between the two (or even better, keep 'em both!).


R u kidding??? Boring? Oh hunny hunny! You're gonna eat those words as soon as you see it and dress it up in ANYTHING and it will look dynamic!!! I find that I have to force myself to rotate bags now that I have my black k28! Xoxox


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Israeli_Flava said:


> R u kidding??? Boring? Oh hunny hunny! You're gonna eat those words as soon as you see it and dress it up in ANYTHING and it will look dynamic!!! I find that I have to force myself to rotate bags now that I have my black k28! Xoxox



Ditto this!  I have three black Hermes bags, including a black chèvre 30cm Birkin with RC interior.  I love all of them!  And, IF is right, dressing them up is so fun!  BBC, you're going to fall in love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> R u kidding??? Boring? Oh hunny hunny! You're gonna eat those words as soon as you see it and dress it up in ANYTHING and it will look dynamic!!! I find that I have to force myself to rotate bags now that I have my black k28! Xoxox





Cavalier Girl said:


> Ditto this!  I have three black Hermes bags, including a black chèvre 30cm Birkin with RC interior.  I love all of them!  And, IF is right, dressing them up is so fun!  BBC, you're going to fall in love!



IF and CG, I have been warming up to the idea. I never really thought I "needed" a black bag, my thinking being that if I wore black it would blend, and if I wore color it would drag my outfit down. I guess it's my little rebellion at being a New Yorker, where everyone wears black and it's always the first choice. 

But I've really been thinking it over, and I do have so many accessories to make it pop [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] AND, it would be nice not to have to think so hard about tying my outfit in with my bag to make it all go together (usually accomplished with scarves and jewelry). 

Of course now I need all sorts of accessories to go with the expected black! I do have a RG clic H with the black H....perhaps a CDC....10-motif onyx VCA (like my carnelian/rouge H combo)? [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] I may be in trouble!!!

Feel free to post any and all enabling photos!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> IF and CG, I have been warming up to the idea. I never really thought I "needed" a black bag, my thinking being that if I wore black it would blend, and if I wore color it would drag my outfit down. I guess it's my little rebellion at being a New Yorker, where everyone wears black and it's always the first choice.
> 
> But I've really been thinking it over, and I do have so many accessories to make it pop [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] AND, it would be nice not to have to think so hard about tying my outfit in with my bag to make it all go together (usually accomplished with scarves and jewelry).
> 
> 
> Of course now I need all sorts of accessories to go with the expected black! I do have a RG clic H with the black H....perhaps a CDC....10-motif onyx VCA (like my carnelian/rouge H combo)?
> 
> Feel feel to post any and all enabling photos [emoji8][emoji8][emoji1360]?? [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] I may be in trouble!!!


You don't need anything actually bc black is the perfect canvas for what you already own. Stop. Breathe. Reinvent what u already have and Enjoy my dear...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, I wore my black/RC Birkin to a funeral a couple of weeks ago with a black and white dress, black studded wedge sandals, and short black sweater.  It was perfect.  I was a little embarrassed getting so many compliments at a funeral.  Though appreciated, it just felt wrong.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ditto this!  I have three black Hermes bags, including a black chèvre 30cm Birkin with RC interior.  I love all of them!  And, IF is right, dressing them up is so fun!  BBC, you're going to fall in love!



Sorry just had to butt in - black chèvre with an RC lining is a combo I've been dreaming about for months. Lucky you!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## suziez

Thanks so much for all the information.  Much appreciated


----------



## mygoodies

Does anyone know if this "Cuivre" a new color or re-introduced?? Looks like the perfect "cognac" to me!


----------



## San2222

BBC said:


> IF and CG, I have been warming up to the idea. I never really thought I "needed" a black bag, my thinking being that if I wore black it would blend, and if I wore color it would drag my outfit down. I guess it's my little rebellion at being a New Yorker, where everyone wears black and it's always the first choice.
> 
> But I've really been thinking it over, and I do have so many accessories to make it pop [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] AND, it would be nice not to have to think so hard about tying my outfit in with my bag to make it all go together (usually accomplished with scarves and jewelry).
> 
> Of course now I need all sorts of accessories to go with the expected black! I do have a RG clic H with the black H....perhaps a CDC....10-motif onyx VCA (like my carnelian/rouge H combo)? [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] I may be in trouble!!!
> 
> Feel free to post any and all enabling photos!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Not sure if this is enabling but black bags are so easy to carry....


----------



## Nahreen

San2222 said:


> Not sure if this is enabling but black bags are so easy to carry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398784



You look great. With a black bag it is easy to change the look just by using different twillies.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> You don't need anything actually bc black is the perfect canvas for what you already own. Stop. Breathe. Reinvent what u already have and Enjoy my dear...



Thank you, dear IF...you are so insightful. 2016 has been good but rather stressful, a lot of changes going on here, so much happening. It's sometimes hard to sort through it all! TPF and H/VCA are fun distractions, but you are right, I do need to stop and breathe. [emoji253]



San2222 said:


> Not sure if this is enabling but black bags are so easy to carry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398784



Very enabling! Love it with the pink.


----------



## Meta

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know if this "Cuivre" a new color or re-introduced?? Looks like the perfect "cognac" to me!
> 
> View attachment 3398673


I believe it's a new color, but with H, who knows?  Rouge Grenat looks very much like Rough H to me but it is a mash up of Rouge H and Rubis.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Does anyone have a picture of the micro Kelly or any other info? I heard it can nearly fit an iPhone 6.


----------



## MSO13

Natalie j said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the micro Kelly or any other info? I heard it can nearly fit an iPhone 6.



I believe it can fit an iPhone 6 plus based on the measurements! They're supposed to be arriving any day now...


----------



## Sparkledolll

MrsOwen3 said:


> I believe it can fit an iPhone 6 plus based on the measurements! They're supposed to be arriving any day now...



My SA told me they're arriving soon too! Can't wait to see...Sounds very cute but I don't know if this counts towards B/K quota.


----------



## bagidiotic

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me they're arriving soon too! Can't wait to see...Sounds very cute but I don't know if this counts towards B/K quota.


Yes it does definitely by my sm


----------



## Sparkledolll

bagidiotic said:


> Yes it does definitely by my sm



Oh that's a shame! Ha ha... Are you in the US?


----------



## boboxu

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me they're arriving soon too! Can't wait to see...Sounds very cute but I don't know if this counts towards B/K quota.


It does according to my SA, I live in US. The cherve will be $8100 and the Epsom one will be $7650. It is expensive for the little bag, isn't it? But it's so cute, lol ))


----------



## Sparkledolll

boboxu said:


> It does according to my SA, I live in US. The cherve will be $8100 and the Epsom one will be $7650. It is expensive for the little bag, isn't it? But it's so cute, lol ))



Thanks for the info, I have yet to see any pictures. Do you know if it's bigger than a Kelly Pochette?


----------



## CathBB

My SA told me it is smaller than KP. The size is 19 cm and will come with a shoulder strap 


Natalie j said:


> Thanks for the info, I have yet to see any pictures. Do you know if it's bigger than a Kelly Pochette?


----------



## Sparkledolll

CathBB said:


> My SA told me it is smaller than KP. The size is 19 cm and will come with a shoulder strap



Thanks CathBB! You ladies are a wealth of information! You guys know more than my SA lol [emoji16]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

CathBB said:


> My SA told me it is smaller than KP. The size is 19 cm and will come with a shoulder strap


So not as small as the 15 cm, phew!!


----------



## suziez

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me they're arriving soon too! Can't wait to see...Sounds very cute but I don't know if this counts towards B/K quota.


----------



## suziez

Is there a quota?


----------



## CathBB

Hahahaha  But my SA did not tell me the price so I was wondering how much it will be in Euro  



Natalie j said:


> Thanks ! You ladies are a wealth of information! You guys know more than my SA lol [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

CathBB said:


> Hahahaha  But my SA did not tell me the price so I was wondering how much it will be in Euro



K25 is around €6000 so I'm guessing this will be around €5500.


----------



## CathBB

Thanks I hope it will not be more than that 



Natalie j said:


> K25 is around €6000 so I'm guessing this will be around €5500.





Natalie j said:


> K25 is around €6000 so I'm guessing this will be around €5500.


----------



## Allinbee

Do you all think the kelly mini can be worn with evening gown like the kp?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Allinbee said:


> Do you all think the kelly mini can be worn with evening gown like the kp?


I wouldn't if it's like the old minis with a permanently attached strap. If it can be used top handle only, yes.


----------



## Allinbee

QuelleFromage said:


> I wouldn't if it's like the old minis with a permanently attached strap. If it can be used top handle only, yes.


Thanks QF. I thought the strap was removable. Didn't know the old mini had permanent strap. You are so knowledgeable. I guess we just have to wait and see.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Allinbee said:


> Thanks QF. I thought the strap was removable. Didn't know the old mini had permanent strap. You are so knowledgeable. I guess we just have to wait and see.


There are both - removable and integral straps. The removable ones are IMO a lot more useful because they look best hand carried and I'm hoping that's what these new minis are.


----------



## Allinbee

QuelleFromage said:


> There are both - removable and integral straps. The removable ones are IMO a lot more useful because they look best hand carried and I'm hoping that's what these new minis are.


Thanks for the info. Ita.. either way, with the current small bag trend, getting a hold of one will be a challenge I guess. Wonder if it will be made in exotic.


----------



## MSO13

Ok, I'm a little bored so I found these on google. 
Mini Kelly 19cm with mini Roulis
Removable Strap


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, I'm a little bored so I found these on google.
> Mini Kelly 19cm with mini Roulis
> Removable Strap
> View attachment 3402996
> View attachment 3402997


Thank you!I was trying to add pics but the new forum has me confused with constant server errors  (and I'm a programmer, it's embarrassing). These minis look pochette-shaped as opposed to the old miniKs - I'm so bummed!


----------



## MSO13

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!I was trying to add pics but the new forum has me confused with constant server errors  (and I'm a programmer, it's embarrassing). These minis look pochette-shaped as opposed to the old miniKs - I'm so bummed!


I'm going to wait to see one in person, in the one pic I agree it looks a little squat but in the other it looks nice. I have a feeling it's somewhere in between the two views. I'm still hopeful, there is a color I would really love to own in a small bag and my SA says any time now they should be arriving.
Edit to add: plus these were preview pics so they might have been making tweaks still or maybe I'm just full of wishful thinking!


----------



## CathBB

Thank you for this !! So cute bag !!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, I'm a little bored so I found these on google.
> Mini Kelly 19cm with mini Roulis
> Removable Strap
> View attachment 3402996
> View attachment 3402997


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, I'm a little bored so I found these on google.
> Mini Kelly 19cm with mini Roulis
> Removable Strap
> View attachment 3402996
> View attachment 3402997


Dear *jula* posted press pics of the Mini Kelly II here as well.


----------



## MSO13

weN84 said:


> Dear *jula* posted press pics of the Mini Kelly II here as well.


thank you!


----------



## mygoodies

Any news abt F/W colors ladies?? Anyone seen swatches yet[emoji2]


----------



## duna

mygoodies said:


> Any news abt F/W colors ladies?? Anyone seen swatches yet[emoji2]


I don't know the specific colours but my SM said he was dissapointed......


----------



## Sparkledolll

duna said:


> I don't know the specific colours but my SM said he was dissapointed......



OMG mine too! Lol.... No 'wow' colours apparently.


----------



## bertrande

Natalie j said:


> OMG mine too! Lol.... No 'wow' colours apparently.


 Is this F/W 2016? I thought the colours are out (Gris Mouette etc).  Or was that SS? disappointing that the colours don't seem nice.


----------



## Sparkledolll

bertrande said:


> Is this F/W 2016? I thought the colours are out (Gris Mouette etc).  Or was that SS? disappointing that the colours don't seem nice.



Whatever season that they just went to Podium for, SS17 I think. Apparently no new pink either [emoji849]


----------



## bagidiotic

Nothing seems exciting
They should be back from podium by today
Hopefully some insights here


----------



## Meta

mygoodies said:


> Any news abt F/W colors ladies?? Anyone seen swatches yet[emoji2]


Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.







For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.


----------



## bertrande

weN84 said:


> Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.
> 
> For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.



Thanks weN84!  That was what confused me as I thought the F/W colours and swatches had already been released.  Quite a few cuivre and trench bags on Instagram already - trench reminds me of sauge without the overt green undertones.  Would be grateful for any picture of Gris Mouette in a bag - that is a colour I'm anxiously waiting to see in the absence of Gris T.


----------



## mygoodies

weN84 said:


> Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.



Oh right I indeed meant the new colors (I guess it must be SS17[emoji16])
THANK U for sharing!!! Zanzibar sounds GREAT to me as I'm obsessed w H Blues!


----------



## Mindi B

Have any pictures of Oregano been posted?  Is it the swatch between the two greys in the photo above?


----------



## mygoodies

This is the only Cuivre bag I could find on IG. I really like it ever since I saw a Bastia online in it. It's supposed to be copper-ish I believe. 

If any of u seen other bags in this color pls post here[emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Have any pictures of Oregano been posted?  Is it the swatch between the two greys in the photo above?


Someone got a Roulis in this color, it's in the Ode. It's more gray than green, I think it's the far left to in this photo.


----------



## Nahreen

weN84 said:


> Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.



Sounds great with Zanzibar since a strong blue such as Mykonos or similar was on my list.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, MrsO!


----------



## mygoodies

Anyone any clue abt the French name of this: "madder Red". I never heard of it?? Saw this on US H.com


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Anyone any clue abt the French name of this: "madder Red". I never heard of it?? Saw this on US H.com
> 
> View attachment 3405270



Could it be Grenat?


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Could it be Grenat?



I thought so too when I saw it. Why does H change the original names on their foreign websites! So annoying!!


----------



## Meta

mygoodies said:


> Anyone any clue abt the French name of this: "madder Red". I never heard of it?? Saw this on US H.com
> 
> View attachment 3405270


Madder red is Rouge Garance, from seasons ago. The last two digits in the reference number is the color code. In this case 54 which corresponds to Rouge Garance. The leather color codes are in this thread. Rouge Grenat is K1.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.


Hmmmm I see ONE color that is the light of my life from last season in this pic. whistling....


----------



## mygoodies

weN84 said:


> Madder red is Rouge Garance, from seasons ago. The last two digits in the reference number is the color code. In this case 54 which corresponds to Rouge Garance. The leather color codes are in this thread. Rouge Grenat is K1.



THANK U[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
OMG I do love Garance as well!!! Will check the color codes.


----------



## doves75

I saw blue agate swift in SLG and I think it's a lovely soft blue. But I don't know if I want to get another blue again since I have multiple H blues. 
Does anybody know what is the dark grey color on top of the black swatch? 
Thank you


----------



## Meta

@bertrande, here’s Gris Mouette in Togo in Ulysses notebook to give you a better idea perhaps?






@Mindi B, Oregano in Evercolor Roulis that @MrsOwen3 referred to was posted here. Attaching image here in this post.







@doves75, I believe that’s Oregano. Refer pic above. And just saw this Vision Agenda Cover in Bleu Agate in Chevre, followed by Calvi in Bleu Agate in Epsom.











Also spotted Khaki in Guernessey card holder






HTH!


----------



## LovEmAll

weN84 said:


> @bertrande, here’s Gris Mouette in Togo in Ulysses notebook to give you a better idea perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mindi B, Oregano in Evercolor Roulis that @MrsOwen3 referred to was posted here. Attaching image here in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @doves75, I believe that’s Oregano. Refer pic above. And just saw this Vision Agenda Cover in Bleu Agate in Chevre, followed by Calvi in Bleu Agate in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also spotted Khaki in Guernessey card holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!



I am in love with this Gris mouette!  I saw the swatches irl and it is a true gray.  I find the most "grays" in H tend to go towards Browns and Gris mouette is a true gray.  I think it would b TDF in a B30 with GHW!  Does anyone know if that bag will ever exist?


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @bertrande, here’s Gris Mouette in Togo in Ulysses notebook to give you a better idea perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mindi B, Oregano in Evercolor Roulis that @MrsOwen3 referred to was posted here. Attaching image here in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @doves75, I believe that’s Oregano. Refer pic above. And just saw this Vision Agenda Cover in Bleu Agate in Chevre, followed by Calvi in Bleu Agate in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also spotted Khaki in Guernessey card holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!



Thank you for the photos. I love bleu agate but it seems too similar to Colvert. It just doesn't have the greenish tones of Colvert.


----------



## MSO13

@weN84 you're like a photo finding machine! Thanks for posting these, so helpful! tPF search continues to elude me...


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the photos. I love bleu agate but it seems too similar to Colvert. It just doesn't have the greenish tones of Colvert.


Perhaps a SLG in Bleu Agate to go inside your Colvert K then?  And H-appy to share. 

@MrsOwen3, I lurk around the forum too much!  That coupled with good memory for the most part, I'm able to pull up pictures for reference.


----------



## Monceau

LovEmAll said:


> I am in love with this Gris mouette!  I saw the swatches irl and it is a true gray.  I find the most "grays" in H tend to go towards Browns and Gris mouette is a true gray.  I think it would b TDF in a B30 with GHW!  Does anyone know if that bag will ever exist?



Since you saw this IRL, would you say the photo is true to life?
I was thinking of the same bag, but PHW - this looks like a perfect choice for a B30.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I've seen the Gris mouette clemence swatch and think the photo is very true.  A true gray. It's on my list as a B30 or K28 PHW.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Mindi B

weN, thank you so much for the info and photos!  Really helpful--and exciting!  Gris Mouette is lovely.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Perhaps a SLG in Bleu Agate to go inside your Colvert K then?  And H-appy to share.
> 
> @MrsOwen3, I lurk around the forum too much!  That coupled with good memory for the most part, I'm able to pull up pictures for reference.



That's a nice idea. I placed an order for spring but nothing for this fall. I'm compiling a wishlist for fsh in November. I'm craving color. Maybe a pop of red like rouge grenat. Or hopefully they will have the classic blues like bleu saphir or bleu electric. 

Thanks for the Intel. [emoji4]


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Hi everyone! Just a quick question (sorry if this is not the right place or it's been mentioned) but 1. what season will be showing during this coming August (next month) -- SS or AW? and 16 or 17? And 2. what colors will they be? (not all of them, just an idea so I can search more?) I feel like the lovely @weN84 will know the answer to my basic question..! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Meta

@Mindi B, pleasure! 

@Pocketbook Pup, how nice to start prepping for your Paris trip in November!  Rouge Grenat would go well with your Jasper LV SC. 

@BirkinBoyNYC, this coming August would be A/W 16. The colors are the ones I mentioned in earlier post accompanied with a pic of the swatches. HTH!


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

@weN84 TY! Is there anywhere to find a full list of colors specific to A/W 16? Or is that the post you are referencing?


----------



## Meta

@BirkinBoyNYC I'm not sure if there's a full list, but my post references the new colors for A/W 16. There are probably repeat colors from seasons past for A/W as well. If you read through earlier pages on this thread, that would give you a better idea on colors for A/W. Sorry can't be of more help (or rather specificity!)


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Mindi B, pleasure!
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup, how nice to start prepping for your Paris trip in November!  Rouge Grenat would go well with your Jasper LV SC.
> 
> @BirkinBoyNYC, this coming August would be A/W 16. The colors are the ones I mentioned in earlier post accompanied with a pic of the swatches. HTH!



Oh my gosh you know my bags by heart. I'm thinking something smaller if I choose a red. It's going to be a long summer at work. I have to look forward to my fall trip. [emoji4]


----------



## bertrande

weN84 said:


> @bertrande, here’s Gris Mouette in Togo in Ulysses notebook to give you a better idea perhaps?



Thank you!!!  It's a nice grey and so glad to see it in something other than on the swatch!



LovEmAll said:


> I am in love with this Gris mouette!  I saw the swatches irl and it is a true gray.  I find the most "grays" in H tend to go towards Browns and Gris mouette is a true gray.  I think it would b TDF in a B30 with GHW!  Does anyone know if that bag will ever exist?



I should think so - it was available as an SO colour this season.  Well, it had better exist (and my store had better ordered that colour LOL) because I have my heart set on that colour in ghw!!


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> @bertrande, here’s Gris Mouette in Togo in Ulysses notebook to give you a better idea perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mindi B, Oregano in Evercolor Roulis that @MrsOwen3 referred to was posted here. Attaching image here in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @doves75, I believe that’s Oregano. Refer pic above. And just saw this Vision Agenda Cover in Bleu Agate in Chevre, followed by Calvi in Bleu Agate in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also spotted Khaki in Guernessey card holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!


Ooh so sweet of you wen84


----------



## bagidiotic

All these colvert colbart agate etc are getting  too similar  too close  too confusing lollllll


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> @weN84 TY! Is there anywhere to find a full list of colors specific to A/W 16? Or is that the post you are referencing?


There's a complete list in the Hermes special orders thread... Can't post link on my phone.


----------



## LovEmAll

Monceau said:


> Since you saw this IRL, would you say the photo is true to life?
> I was thinking of the same bag, but PHW - this looks like a perfect choice for a B30.



Yes I would...the photo is pretty true to the color irl.  Hope we each get our b30 on this gorgeous color!  [emoji6]


----------



## LovEmAll

bertrande said:


> Thank you!!!  It's a nice grey and so glad to see it in something other than on the swatch!
> 
> 
> 
> I should think so - it was available as an SO colour this season.  Well, it had better exist (and my store had better ordered that colour LOL) because I have my heart set on that colour in ghw!!



Good to know! I cannot wait to see a b on this color. I thought it was PERFECT!  Thanks for the info   I hope we all get our perfect B30 on GM with our choice of HW....praying to the H gods


----------



## hbr

weN84 said:


> @bertrande, here’s Gris Mouette in Togo in Ulysses notebook to give you a better idea perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mindi B, Oregano in Evercolor Roulis that @MrsOwen3 referred to was posted here. Attaching image here in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @doves75, I believe that’s Oregano. Refer pic above. And just saw this Vision Agenda Cover in Bleu Agate in Chevre, followed by Calvi in Bleu Agate in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also spotted Khaki in Guernessey card holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!



Thank you for all this great info!!  I love this forum [emoji173]️


----------



## bertrande

LovEmAll said:


> I am in love with this Gris mouette!  I saw the swatches irl and it is a true gray.  I find the most "grays" in H tend to go towards Browns and Gris mouette is a true gray.  I think it would b TDF in a B30 with GHW!  Does anyone know if that bag will ever exist?



I just saw it appear on a reseller's instagram feed.  It seems a nice grey but still looks like it has a tinge of green to it (maybe it's the lighting?).  Looking forward to more pictures as the bags become more available!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Dluvch

bertrande said:


> I just saw it appear on a reseller's instagram feed.  It seems a nice grey but still looks like it has a tinge of green to it (maybe it's the lighting?).  Looking forward to more pictures as the bags become more available!


Which reseller?


----------



## LovEmAll

bertrande said:


> I just saw it appear on a reseller's instagram feed.  It seems a nice grey but still looks like it has a tinge of green to it (maybe it's the lighting?).  Looking forward to more pictures as the bags become more available!



Probably the lighting!  Which reseller? At this point, I have dreams about this B! Lol...I have my fingers and toes crossed to be able to get one from my boutique!


----------



## mygoodies

Dira said:


> Which reseller?





LovEmAll said:


> Probably the lighting!  Which reseller? At this point, I have dreams about this B! Lol...I have my fingers and toes crossed to be able to get one from my boutique!



This is the only Gris Mouette I could find on IG. Looks like a true grey to me, even under this lighting. Good luck girls!


----------



## Giuliana

mygoodies said:


> This is the only Gris Mouette I could find on IG. Looks like a true grey to me, even under this lighting. Good luck girls!
> 
> View attachment 3406446


Thanks for posting this pic! Gris Mouette looks much nicer than I expected based on the swatch!


----------



## Beanskitty

mygoodies said:


> This is the only Gris Mouette I could find on IG. Looks like a true grey to me, even under this lighting. Good luck girls!
> 
> View attachment 3406446



Thank you for finding this.  I chose gris mouette for my SO but I have only seen the swatch.  This color looks great!!


----------



## hbr

mygoodies said:


> This is the only Gris Mouette I could find on IG. Looks like a true grey to me, even under this lighting. Good luck girls!
> 
> View attachment 3406446



So gorgeous!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## bertrande

mygoodies said:


> This is the only Gris Mouette I could find on IG. Looks like a true grey to me, even under this lighting. Good luck girls!



Yes this is the photo which I saw, thanks!


----------



## Meta

@bagidiotic and @hbr, pleasure! H-appy to share. 

Here's a B30 Togo Gris Mouette I just came across from reseller.


----------



## LovEmAll

weN84 said:


> @bagidiotic and @hbr, pleasure! H-appy to share.
> 
> Here's a B30 Togo Gris Mouette I just came across from reseller.



Very pretty! I cannot wait to see this one in person.  I can also see how PHW would look great with GM...thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Meta

Here's Bleu Agate and Cuivre in Togo as seen on Ulysse notebooks:


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Here's Bleu Agate and Cuivre in Togo as seen on Ulysse notebooks:



I saw bleu agate in a slg in person today. Lovely but too similar to Colvert for me to justify. It's like Colvert in terms of the greyish blue but without the green undertones.


----------



## doves75

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the photos. I love bleu agate but it seems too similar to Colvert. It just doesn't have the greenish tones of Colvert.



Blue agate is lighter than colvert. It might look similar but it's softer IMO. I saw a CDC In BA with RGHW. It's pretty


----------



## doves75

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw bleu agate in a slg in person today. Lovely but too similar to Colvert for me to justify. It's like Colvert in terms of the greyish blue but without the green undertones.



Oops sorry...I just read your post above [emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

doves75 said:


> Oops sorry...I just read your post above [emoji16]



Sorry for the typos. The type is so small on the new app. It's a pretty color. As I said it doesn't have the greenish tones of colvert. It's a tad bit lighter as well. Not much. And of course it looks different in different leathers. The SA was having trouble telling the two colors apart.


----------



## arlv8500

weN84 said:


> @bagidiotic and @hbr, pleasure! H-appy to share.
> 
> Here's a B30 Togo Gris Mouette I just came across from reseller.



Omg! This one is so pretty! Thank you for posting the pic!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mygoodies

Bleu Agate in Epsom looks way better than Togo imo:


----------



## Dluvch

mygoodies said:


> Bleu Agate in Epsom looks way better than Togo imo:
> View attachment 3410886


Yes it does!!!


----------



## boboxu

Anyone here has already scored a Kelly 2 mini one and don't mind to share a picture? I'm desperately looking for a picture of it in real life, waiting for the lipstick color but so far couldn't find any pictures or news about its existence in real life, lol ))


----------



## Meta

boboxu said:


> Anyone here has already scored a Kelly 2 mini one and don't mind to share a picture? I'm desperately looking for a picture of it in real life, waiting for the lipstick color but so far couldn't find any pictures or news about its existence in real life, lol ))


Dear *Jula* posted press pictures here, which I posted a few pages back as well in response to @MrsOwen3's post. That's the closest we have for now since we're still eagerly waiting to see this bag


----------



## boboxu

weN84 said:


> Dear *Jula* posted press pictures here, which I posted a few pages back as well in response to @MrsOwen3's post. That's the closest we have for now since we're still eagerly waiting to see this bag


Thanks Dear, yes, I've seen those press pictures of the color mustard mini long time ago that when I asked my SA find me one when they get here, but so far that's all I could find, I'm eager to see pics of our Tpf ladies who actually scored them  and their inputs


----------



## rania1981

boboxu said:


> Thanks Dear, yes, I've seen those press pictures of the color mustard mini long time ago that when I asked my SA find me one when they get here, but so far that's all I could find, I'm eager to see pics of our Tpf ladies who actually scored them  and their inputs


Per my SA they should be coming in a few months, I'm not a kelly person but I hope to score this one it is too cute!


----------



## thyme

picotin in blue agate clemence, it is very very similar to mykonos!




blue agate clemence v colvert togo under direct sunlight



indoors


----------



## EmileH

chincac said:


> picotin in blue agate clemence, it is very very similar to mykonos!
> 
> View attachment 3418095
> 
> 
> blue agate clemence v colvert togo under direct sunlight
> View attachment 3418097
> 
> 
> indoors
> View attachment 3418098



Thank you so much for this comparison.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chincac said:


> picotin in blue agate clemence, it is very very similar to mykonos!
> 
> View attachment 3418095
> 
> 
> blue agate clemence v colvert togo under direct sunlight
> View attachment 3418097
> 
> 
> indoors
> View attachment 3418098



Thank you *chincac! *Might be in trouble... The b agate is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you so much for this comparison.



you are welcome 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *chincac! *Might be in trouble... The b agate is a gorgeous blue!



lol...yes it is one of the nicer blues from recent times, i wasn't expecting to like it at all from pictures but was pleasantly surprised when i saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Keren16

Any pics of Blue Agate in Swift?


----------



## hopiko

Hi!  Does anyone know the what the SS17 colors are?

I don't think I missed a post, but if I did, please point me to it

TYIA!


----------



## Nahreen

hopiko said:


> Hi!  Does anyone know the what the SS17 colors are?
> 
> I don't think I missed a post, but if I did, please point me to it
> 
> TYIA!



There is a little bit of info in post 3625. That is all I have read in this thread. I am also qurious to what colours there will be SS17.


----------



## arlv8500

weN84 said:


> Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.



Would love to hear more about ss2017!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Can anyone who has seen Gris mouette compare it to Grus tourtourelle for me? Is it more of a true grey than GT which I see as more beige? Thanks to anyone who can comment.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Dluvch

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can anyone who has seen Gris mouette compare it to Grus tourtourelle for me? Is it more of a true grey than GT which I see as more beige? Thanks to anyone who can comment.


Yes more of a mid true grey!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Dira said:


> Yes more of a mid true grey!



I agree!


----------



## Mindi B

Gris Mouette is "seagull grey."  Unlike the beigey-pink tone of Grit T, Gris Mouette is a true, silvery grey.  HTH!


----------



## EmileH

Dira said:


> Yes more of a mid true grey!





Txoceangirl said:


> I agree!





Mindi B said:


> Gris Mouette is "seagull grey."  Unlike the beigey-pink tone of Grit T, Gris Mouette is a true, silvery grey.  HTH!



Thanks so much you guys! I was hoping so.


----------



## MYH

I can't wait to see this Gris Mouette IRL!  I'm also kind of loving the trench color too. Aw! it never ends....


----------



## EmileH

MYH said:


> I can't wait to see this Gris Mouette IRL!  I'm also kind of loving the trench color too. Aw! it never ends....



It never ends.... [emoji23]


----------



## doves75

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can anyone who has seen Gris mouette compare it to Grus tourtourelle for me? Is it more of a true grey than GT which I see as more beige? Thanks to anyone who can comment.



It's definitely a truer grey than GT. I saw an Evy clemence in Gris M and its a very nice grey/neutral color.


----------



## Hat Trick

Mindi B said:


> Gris Mouette is "seagull grey."  Unlike the beigey-pink tone of Grit T, Gris Mouette is a true, silvery grey.  HTH!


 She grabs a shrieking gull to seriously inspect its feathers....Brilliant, I need a good, plain light to mid gray in my wardrobe!


----------



## bertrande

MYH said:


> I can't wait to see this Gris Mouette IRL!  I'm also kind of loving the trench color too. Aw! it never ends....



From pictures, bags in trench look so much like Gris T that I'm finding it difficult not to fall in love.  However, the swatch I personally saw looked like a creamier curry, which I'm not a fan of so I am a little confused.  Same for Gris M - from the swatch it seems to look like a 2D cement grey which didn't seem very appealing but the pictures of bags I have seen makes the colour look totally different.  Goes to show how unreliable the swatches can be.


----------



## mygoodies

bertrande said:


> From pictures, bags in trench look so much like Gris T that I'm finding it difficult not to fall in love.  However, the swatch I personally saw looked like a creamier curry, which I'm not a fan of so I am a little confused.  Same for Gris M - from the swatch it seems to look like a 2D cement grey which didn't seem very appealing but the pictures of bags I have seen makes the colour look totally different.  Goes to show how unreliable the swatches can be.



Here are some bags from H.com in Trench. They don't look like Grist T imo. Love this neutral:
Evercolor:



In Clemence:


----------



## Dluvch

bertrande said:


> From pictures, bags in trench look so much like Gris T that I'm finding it difficult not to fall in love.  However, the swatch I personally saw looked like a creamier curry, which I'm not a fan of so I am a little confused.  Same for Gris M - from the swatch it seems to look like a 2D cement grey which didn't seem very appealing but the pictures of bags I have seen makes the colour look totally different.  Goes to show how unreliable the swatches can be.


Yes that's the color cement grey!


----------



## MYH

mygoodies said:


> Here are some bags from H.com in Trench. They don't look like Grist T imo. Love this neutral:
> Evercolor:
> View attachment 3427610
> 
> 
> In Clemence:
> View attachment 3427609


Thanks for posting these photos! I think I might "need" something in this color.


----------



## LovEmAll

Does anyone know when Bs and Ks will start trickling in on the new colors (particularly Gris mouette) in the US?  Thanks!


----------



## Dluvch

mygoodies said:


> Here are some bags from H.com in Trench. They don't look like Grist T imo. Love this neutral:
> Evercolor:
> View attachment 3427610
> 
> 
> In Clemence:
> View attachment 3427609


I prefer the look in clemence


----------



## mygoodies

Latest pic I could find on Insta of Gris Mouette in Togo. Looks like the pic taken in daylight. Its a true grey to me. HTH!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lynne_ross

I am loving Gris mouette!

I have a Togo trench Kelly and to me it looks like a true beige, and slightly darker than agile. I don't have anything Gris t to compare it to.


----------



## mygoodies

lynne_ross said:


> I am loving Gris mouette!
> 
> I have a Togo trench Kelly and to me it looks like a true beige, and slightly darker than agile. I don't have anything Gris t to compare it to.



Do u mind posting some daylight pics or yr Trench Kelly dear?[emoji317][emoji317] 
would LOVE to see the real color in Togo. TIA[emoji259]


----------



## Dluvch

mygoodies said:


> Latest pic I could find on Insta of Gris Mouette in Togo. Looks like the pic taken in daylight. Its a true grey to me. HTH!
> View attachment 3427848


So I saw it in irl in Togo leather and it is a bit darker than this.  It's a medium grey color.


----------



## San2222

bertrande said:


> From pictures, bags in trench look so much like Gris T that I'm finding it difficult not to fall in love.  However, the swatch I personally saw looked like a creamier curry, which I'm not a fan of so I am a little confused.  Same for Gris M - from the swatch it seems to look like a 2D cement grey which didn't seem very appealing but the pictures of bags I have seen makes the colour look totally different.  Goes to show how unreliable the swatches can be.


Completely agree. Swatch looked flat!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Latest pic I could find on Insta of Gris Mouette in Togo. Looks like the pic taken in daylight. Its a true grey to me. HTH!
> View attachment 3427848


I'm LOVING this! OMG!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> Latest pic I could find on Insta of Gris Mouette in Togo. Looks like the pic taken in daylight. Its a true grey to me. HTH!
> View attachment 3427848





Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm LOVING this! OMG!



Yes, count me in, I am love-struck by this new H color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, count me in, I am love-struck by this new H color!


Etain is a hard grey for me to wear. I have always wanted a true grey though so I think this could really be IT!!!
BTW, love your Jumping boots hun!!! Stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Etain is a hard grey for me to wear. I have always wanted a true grey though so I think this could really be IT!!!
> BTW, love your Jumping boots hun!!! Stunning!



Many thanks about the etoupe jumping boots. Have an etain K35 and I must admit that I would not feel badly adding this beautiful Gris Mouette in a B30 to my collection, a gorgeous color, *IF*.


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, count me in, I am love-struck by this new H color!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Etain is a hard grey for me to wear. I have always wanted a true grey though so I think this could really be IT!!!
> BTW, love your Jumping boots hun!!! Stunning!



I am loving this color too.  Fingers crossed that they start trickling into stores soon and that we all get our hands on this gorgeous color! [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

----


LovEmAll said:


> I am loving this color too.  Fingers crossed that they start trickling into stores soon and that we all get our hands on this gorgeous color! [emoji120][emoji4]


Unfortunately (or fortunately... I guess it's 2 sides of the same coin) but I know I won't get offered a b or k in this color as my SO will probably come this semester. BUT I am begging for a Constance so maybe it will come in that?????


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> ----
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately... I guess it's 2 sides of the same coin) but I know I won't get offered a b or k in this color as my SO will probably come this semester. BUT I am begging for a Constance so maybe it will come in that?????



Congrats on you SO! What colors did you end up going with?  If you don't get offered another B or K, I think a C would be TDF in Gris Mouette too!  I would take that in a heartbeat if I was offered one, but I'm a sucker for gray.  Gray on the brain right now!  Literally doing my nails in gray as I type [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mygoodies

Lates info of the MINI KELLY 2:
Epsom Craie
Epsom Rouge Tomate
Chevre Mysore Blue Hydra
Chevre Mysore Rose Lipstick 
Chevre Mysore Moutarde 
Croc Bleu Saphire 
Croc green-ish??
Croc Geranium 

Hopefully it'll start tickling into the stores very soon!!



View attachment 3428487


----------



## mygoodies




----------



## mygoodies

More pics of the Mini[emoji51] it is verrrry Petite! But very cute indeed.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> More pics of the Mini[emoji51] it is verrrry Petite! But very cute indeed.
> View attachment 3428490
> 
> View attachment 3428491


Thx for sharing all the info babe!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> Lates info of the MINI KELLY 2:
> Epsom Craie
> Epsom Rouge Tomate
> Chevre Mysore Blue Hydra
> Chevre Mysore Rose Lipstick
> Chevre Mysore Moutarde
> Croc Bleu Saphire
> Croc green-ish??
> Croc Geranium
> 
> Hopefully it'll start tickling into the stores very soon!!
> 
> View attachment 3428480
> 
> View attachment 3428487





mygoodies said:


> More pics of the Mini[emoji51] it is verrrry Petite! But very cute indeed.
> View attachment 3428490
> 
> View attachment 3428491



*mygoodies*, you are on a roll with these Mini Kellys ~ thanks for all of the information!
My preference would be any color in chevre or croc.
Just have to admit that they are simply adorable!


----------



## suziez

Has anyone had the good fortune to receive one of the fall bags? or is it too early for them to be coming in?


----------



## EmileH

suziez said:


> Has anyone had the good fortune to receive one of the fall bags? or is it too early for them to be coming in?



Someone posted a Trench Birkin on the recent purchases thread. They must be starting to slowly arrive.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx for sharing all the info babe!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mygoodies*, you are on a roll with these Mini Kellys ~ thanks for all of the information!
> My preference would be any color in chevre or croc.
> Just have to admit that they are simply adorable!



You are most welcome lovelies [emoji259][emoji259]
I'm actually anxiously waiting for my K25 which hopefully will arrive before Xmas this year[emoji28]
I'm very curious myself how these cuties would look like IRL! I hope a TPFer will receive 1 very soon so we all can drool [emoji317][emoji317]
I'll post here as soon as I could find some more pics! Personally the Rose Lipstick or Blue Hydra would be my nr 1 choice for the Mini[emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> You are most welcome lovelies [emoji259][emoji259]
> I'm actually anxiously waiting for my K25 which hopefully will arrive before Xmas this year[emoji28]
> I'm very curious myself how these cuties would look like IRL! I hope a TPFer will receive 1 very soon so we all can drool [emoji317][emoji317]
> I'll post here as soon as I could find some more pics! Personally the *Rose Lipstick or Blue Hydra would be my nr 1 choice for the Mini*[emoji7]


OH ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope u get one soon so I can drool!!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## bertrande

lynne_ross said:


> Here is a pic from my phone of trench in Togo compared to Bambou and Gris pearl. Like all of H's colours it changes with lightening, to me trench is a true beige.


Thank you for this - it's so helpful!  Do you think it has a very yellow undertone (which is what the swatch seems to tell me and I have requested to see it twice!)?  It looks very very beautiful on your bag but so blech in the swatch.  I'm afraid if I ask for it I will be severely disappointed.  Based on the swatch I chose gris M over trench but based on pictures on TPF, I much prefer trench!!


----------



## lynne_ross

bertrande said:


> Thank you for this - it's so helpful!  Do you think it has a very yellow undertone (which is what the swatch seems to tell me and I have requested to see it twice!)?  It looks very very beautiful on your bag but so blech in the swatch.  I'm afraid if I ask for it I will be severely disappointed.  Based on the swatch I chose gris M over trench but based on pictures on TPF, I much prefer trench!!



No I don't think it has yellow undertones at all, these bags are hard to photograph to capture the colour so you kind of need to see a full bag vs. a pic or swatch.  Maybe your store will get other bags in this colour on hand.


----------



## Minano

lynne_ross said:


> No I don't think it has yellow undertones at all, these bags are hard to photograph to capture the colour so you kind of need to see a full bag vs. a pic or swatch.  Maybe your store will get other bags in this colour on hand.


Agree with u. Trench is more beige and color very hard to capture in photos.


----------



## bertrande

lynne_ross said:


> No I don't think it has yellow undertones at all, these bags are hard to photograph to capture the colour so you kind of need to see a full bag vs. a pic or swatch.  Maybe your store will get other bags in this colour on hand.





Minano said:


> Agree with u. Trench is more beige and color very hard to capture in photos.



Thanks, good to know!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lynne_ross said:


> Here is a pic from my phone of trench in Togo compared to Bambou and Gris pearl. Like all of H's colours it changes with lightening, to me trench is a true beige.



Great comparison pic, *lynne*! I happen to love this color trench and think that it is a winner.


----------



## MYH

Ack! Why did I look i this thread. OK, putting Gris Mouette on my list


----------



## ceci

Just reading the Sept Town & Country . They listed some pricing for the Kelly


----------



## mygoodies

lynne_ross said:


> Here is a pic from my phone of trench in Togo compared to Bambou and Gris pearl. Like all of H's colours it changes with lightening, to me trench is a true beige.



Thank u so much for posting dear[emoji259]
She is soooo PRETTY. I'm considering this as my "lighter colored bag" option, especially because it doesn't have contrast stitches [emoji1360]


----------



## mygoodies

ceci said:


> Just reading the Sept Town & Country . They listed some pricing for the Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3431060



Thanks so much for sharing USD7700 for the Mini is still "reasonable" in H terms [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mygoodies

ceci said:


> Just reading the Sept Town & Country . They listed some pricing for the Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3431060



Btw the K25 looks HUGE compared to the Mini[emoji15] I think it's supposed to be 20cm length right? Or maybe smaller[emoji849]


----------



## Nahreen

mygoodies said:


> Thanks so much for sharing USD7700 for the Mini is still "reasonable" in H terms [emoji38][emoji38]



I actually had to look twice at that price since I thought it was so expensive. Maybe it feels that way because the dollar is so high now compared to our currency.


----------



## mygoodies

Nahreen said:


> I actually had to look twice at that price since I thought it was so expensive. Maybe it feels that way because the dollar is so high now compared to our currency.



If only those prices were in SGD instead of USD[emoji38] Euro is so damn weak atm. I'm really hoping H won't do another price increase this yr due to weak Euro and GBP[emoji19]


----------



## San2222

mygoodies said:


> Btw the K25 looks HUGE compared to the Mini[emoji15] I think it's supposed to be 20cm length right? Or maybe smaller[emoji849]


Forgot where I read it but think it's 17cm


----------



## MSO13

San2222 said:


> Forgot where I read it but think it's 17cm



it's 19cm


----------



## replayii

San2222 said:


> Forgot where I read it but think it's 17cm



It does look super tiny compared to the k25, which is already pretty tiny in real life [emoji50]


----------



## Sparkledolll

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's 19cm



My SA told me that it's too small to fit iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me that it's too small to fit iPhone 6 Plus.



Crazy. A dogon, a Bearn, a Kelly Wallet all fit a 6 plus.
So this Kelly is smaller than a wallet.
At some point, it's just too small, no matter how cute.


----------



## Pinkydream

My SA told my the Euro price for the Kelly mini in chevre is 5.500 Euro. Not so much difference since the Kelly 25 ist 5.950 Euro. But I cant wait to get my hands on the Rose Lipstick one


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Thanks so much for sharing USD7700 for the Mini is still "reasonable" in H terms [emoji38][emoji38]


is that one chevre??? wow!!! I'm asking...no begging for RL one now!!!! hahahahah


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> is that one chevre??? wow!!! I'm asking...no begging for RL one now!!!! hahahahah


It's $7650 For epsom & $8100 for cherve according go my SA and I'm waiting for a lipstick one , it's not expensive for a "quota" bag but it is for a mini bag, lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> It's $7650 For epsom & $8100 for cherve according go my SA and I'm waiting for a lipstick one , it's not expensive for a "quota" bag but it is for a mini bag, lol


Hmmmm, yea I think the "quota" part is going to make me an unsuccessful candidate for this bag    My SA is convinced my SO will be coming this semester...
But anyway, what do you think is the capacity difference btwn the mini kelly and a mini constance 18? comparable or not... wor mini k is way smaller?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Crazy. A dogon, a Bearn, a Kelly Wallet all fit a 6 plus.
> So this Kelly is smaller than a wallet.
> At some point, it's just too small, no matter how cute.


Oh dag. I guess I should read beofre I post. If I can't fit my phone in it, what's the point? Forget about it.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh dag. I guess I should read beofre I post. If I can't fit my phone in it, what's the point? Forget about it.



Nowadays don't we all have phone-in-hand at all times anyways? I think I hold my phone more often than having it in my purse [emoji57] But yes, I do want the option of being able to put it in my purse if necessary. Like you, I'm probably leaning more towards a Constance mini [emoji7]


----------



## replayii

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh dag. I guess I should read beofre I post. If I can't fit my phone in it, what's the point? Forget about it.



If it's 17cm, and I assume that's the length of the widest part of the bag, it will definitely not be able to fit an iPhone 6 Plus which is 16cm. It will not go into the bag. That's very sad to learn, Constance 18 would be more practical from that aspect


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm, yea I think the "quota" part is going to make me an unsuccessful candidate for this bag    My SA is convinced my SO will be coming this semester...
> But anyway, what do you think is the capacity difference btwn the mini kelly and a mini constance 18? comparable or not... wor mini k is way smaller?


The pochette is about 22cm so I think it has larger capacity and the Constance 18 has good capacity too, 19cm is quite small to me maybe for card case, lipstick, tissue,.. But it's too cute. Still haven't seen it in person yet but my SA said it fits IPhone 6 plus. 
Btw, what it has to do with SO? They won't let you have bag and SO in same season ?what if you have the mini first then SO comes later? It happened to me last year, I got my bag in August and my SO came in Dec. This season I'm waiting for my SO too, submitted April so hopefully it will get here by Xmas ✌️


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> is that one chevre??? wow!!! I'm asking...no begging for RL one now!!!! hahahahah



LMAO[emoji23][emoji23]
RUN....!!! Don't forget to bring some PINK cupcakes for yr SA LOL[emoji12]


----------



## MSO13

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me that it's too small to fit iPhone 6 Plus.





sparklyprincess said:


> Nowadays don't we all have phone-in-hand at all times anyways? I think I hold my phone more often than having it in my purse [emoji57] But yes, I do want the option of being able to put it in my purse if necessary. Like you, I'm probably leaning more towards a Constance mini [emoji7]





replayii said:


> If it's 17cm, and I assume that's the length of the widest part of the bag, it will definitely not be able to fit an iPhone 6 Plus which is 16cm. It will not go into the bag. That's very sad to learn, Constance 18 would be more practical from that aspect





boboxu said:


> The pochette is about 22cm so I think it has larger capacity and the Constance 18 has good capacity too, 19cm is quite small to me maybe for card case, lipstick, tissue,.. But it's too cute. Still haven't seen it in person yet but my SA said it fits IPhone 6 plus.
> Btw, what it has to do with SO? They won't let you have bag and SO in same season ?what if you have the mini first then SO comes later? It happened to me last year, I got my bag in August and my SO came in Dec. This season I'm waiting for my SO too, submitted April so hopefully it will get here by Xmas ✌️



The Mini Kelly II was redesigned specifically to accommodate larger cell phones, this was the purpose of changing the shape to be more similar to the Pochette which I've been told holds quite a bit. At 19cm which is the reported width and listed in the petite maroquinerie book that my SA showed me for the season it should hold an iPhone 6+ but until someone sees them we obviously can't confirm what will fit. I have a case on my phone but I'm able to put my phone in my micro LV speedy by angling it a bit so I do think the big phones will fit. Hermes is smart and they know that some of the issues with the mini bags on the market were the inability to hold a larger phone. Even if they're late to the party on minis, I expect them to do it right. 

As a functional bag, this isn't likely to be the most useful but as a collectible and very cute piece I think it's going to be sold out in a flash. My boutique is only getting two, one of which is supposed to be for me. My SM knows I'm so ready for this to come in and we're hopeful it will be soon!


----------



## mygoodies

MrsOwen3 said:


> The Mini Kelly II was redesigned specifically to accommodate larger cell phones, this was the purpose of changing the shape to be more similar to the Pochette which I've been told holds quite a bit. At 19cm which is the reported width and listed in the petite maroquinerie book that my SA showed me for the season it should hold an iPhone 6+ but until someone sees them we obviously can't confirm what will fit. I have a case on my phone but I'm able to put my phone in my micro LV speedy by angling it a bit so I do think the big phones will fit. Hermes is smart and they know that some of the issues with the mini bags on the market were the inability to hold a larger phone. Even if they're late to the party on minis, I expect them to do it right.
> 
> As a functional bag, this isn't likely to be the most useful but as a collectible and very cute piece I think it's going to be sold out in a flash. My boutique is only getting two, one of which is supposed to be for me. My SM knows I'm so ready for this to come in and we're hopeful it will be soon!



Thanks so much for the reassurance dear and I hope you will receive yours very soon in your dream combo[emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## sparklyprincess

MrsOwen3 said:


> The Mini Kelly II was redesigned specifically to accommodate larger cell phones, this was the purpose of changing the shape to be more similar to the Pochette which I've been told holds quite a bit. At 19cm which is the reported width and listed in the petite maroquinerie book that my SA showed me for the season it should hold an iPhone 6+ but until someone sees them we obviously can't confirm what will fit. I have a case on my phone but I'm able to put my phone in my micro LV speedy by angling it a bit so I do think the big phones will fit. Hermes is smart and they know that some of the issues with the mini bags on the market were the inability to hold a larger phone. Even if they're late to the party on minis, I expect them to do it right.
> 
> As a functional bag, this isn't likely to be the most useful but as a collectible and very cute piece I think it's going to be sold out in a flash. My boutique is only getting two, one of which is supposed to be for me. My SM knows I'm so ready for this to come in and we're hopeful it will be soon!



We can't wait to see your bag when it arrives!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> The Mini Kelly II was redesigned specifically to accommodate larger cell phones, this was the purpose of changing the shape to be more similar to the Pochette which I've been told holds quite a bit. At 19cm which is the reported width and listed in the petite maroquinerie book that my SA showed me for the season it should hold an iPhone 6+ but until someone sees them we obviously can't confirm what will fit. I have a case on my phone but I'm able to put my phone in my micro LV speedy by angling it a bit so I do think the big phones will fit. Hermes is smart and they know that some of the issues with the mini bags on the market were the inability to hold a larger phone. Even if they're late to the party on minis, I expect them to do it right.
> 
> As a functional bag, this isn't likely to be the most useful but as a collectible and very cute piece I think it's going to be sold out in a flash. My boutique is only getting two, one of which is supposed to be for me. My SM knows I'm so ready for this to come in and we're hopeful it will be soon!


Thank u for the info dear! I thought about it after I posted that I was *not* interested that maybe I could angle the phone if it was too long to fit straight and quickly emailed my SA for one, if possible  hahahaha Aside from my phone, all I would carry is a calvi & some lipgloss so I could def make a miniK work.. ESP in RL Mysore!  
Do you know what colors your store is getting? Were u able to pick the color you wanted in advance and that is 1 of the 2 coming?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> LMAO[emoji23][emoji23]
> RUN....!!! Don't forget to bring some PINK cupcakes for yr SA LOL[emoji12]


I wish I could give her cupcakes... she's a 5 hour flight away... but I'll def bring something if she pulls off that miracle! hahahah


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank u for the info dear! I thought about it after I posted that I was *not* interested that maybe I could angle the phone if it was too long to fit straight and quickly emailed my SA for one, if possible  hahahaha
> Do you know what colors your store is getting? Were u able to pick the color you wanted in advance and that is 1 of the 2 coming?



Actually it was interesting, my SM had done the podium order already when the first IG photos came out. I was in the store and mentioned the photo of it to my SA and she went to check the book and my SM came out and was like oh, I ordered your favorite color that you passed on twice because it wasn't the right bag in this bag so should get this one. Basically a done deal. I don't know what the other color is on order, my SA said she was bummed because they only had the two pieces booked and now there's a lot of interest in the bag. Maybe they'll make more or new seasonal colors for a year or two. So thanks to the great tPF intel from Pretty99 back in January/February I got my name down way back then, it just was fortunate that I really wanted this color and couldn't decide on the bag. This is a good combo for me!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Actually it was interesting, my SM had done the podium order already when the first IG photos came out. I was in the store and mentioned the photo of it to my SA and she went to check the book and my SM came out and was like oh, I ordered your favorite color that you passed on twice because it wasn't the right bag in this bag so should get this one. Basically a done deal. I don't know what the other color is on order, my SA said she was bummed because they only had the two pieces booked and now there's a lot of interest in the bag. Maybe they'll make more or new seasonal colors for a year or two. So thanks to the great tPF intel from Pretty99 back in January/February I got my name down way back then, it just was fortunate that I really wanted this color and couldn't decide on the bag. This is a good combo for me!


Please tell me the combo!!! hahahaha I'm hyperventilating over here!!! I love the story!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank u for the info dear! I thought about it after I posted that I was *not* interested that maybe I could angle the phone if it was too long to fit straight and quickly emailed my SA for one, if possible  hahahaha Aside from my phone, all I would carry is a calvi & some lipgloss so I could def make a miniK work.. ESP in RL Mysore!
> Do you know what colors your store is getting? Were u able to pick the color you wanted in advance and that is 1 of the 2 coming?



Hi dear!! I just wanted to add that when my SA came back from Podium in February she told me that they have only ordered two mini Kelly, one in Black croc at about 23.000 Euros and one chevre in Rose Lipstick with ghw. I will be getting the RL, so I'm so happy!! So I suppose the Boutiques only be getting a few or so.


----------



## Pinkydream

MrsOwen3 said:


> Actually it was interesting, my SM had done the podium order already when the first IG photos came out. I was in the store and mentioned the photo of it to my SA and she went to check the book and my SM came out and was like oh, I ordered your favorite color that you passed on twice because it wasn't the right bag in this bag so should get this one. Basically a done deal. I don't know what the other color is on order, my SA said she was bummed because they only had the two pieces booked and now there's a lot of interest in the bag. Maybe they'll make more or new seasonal colors for a year or two. So thanks to the great tPF intel from Pretty99 back in January/February I got my name down way back then, it just was fortunate that I really wanted this color and couldn't decide on the bag. This is a good combo for me!



Yes this is just how I got the Info also at that time around February or so. I told my SA about the Instagram pic when she just came back from Podium and she told they had also only ordered one black croc and one chevre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkydream said:


> Hi dear!! I just wanted to add that when my SA came back from Podium in February she told me that they have only ordered two mini Kelly, one in Black croc at about 23.000 Euros and one chevre in Rose Lipstick with ghw. I will be getting the RL, so I'm so happy!! So I suppose the Boutiques only be getting a few or so.


*That's what I figured. I asked for the same one because although my name screen isn't Pink Fanatic... it should be  Just ordered a RL Mysore calvi today as a matter of fact! Sooo I know it's a long shot but I had to ask right? *


----------



## Pinkydream

Israeli_Flava said:


> *That's what I figured. I asked for the same one because although my name screen isn't Pink Fanatic... it should be  Just ordered a RL Mysore calvi today as a matter of fact! Sooo I know it's a long shot but I had to ask right? *


Yes of course you had to order the Mysore calvi RL in chevre is just so dreamy!! I hope you can get the mini Kelly! Probably if your SO comes in this semester, they can hold the mini Kelly to January or the SM could make an exception for you that you can get the mini Kelly and the SO. I heard this is possible.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> *That's what I figured. I asked for the same one because although my name screen isn't Pink Fanatic... it should be  Just ordered a RL Mysore calvi today as a matter of fact! Sooo I know it's a long shot but I had to ask right? *



OMG I asked my SA to order me a RL Calvi in chevre and he said it doesn't exist[emoji33] so I just believed him (stupid me, should've asked here!). Can u pls let me know the exact code for this Calvi dear? So I can show it to my SA and make him eating his words[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> OMG I asked my SA to order me a RL Calvi in chevre and he said it doesn't exist[emoji33] so I just believed him (stupid me, should've asked here!). Can u pls let me know the exact code for this Calvi dear? So I can show it to my SA and make him eating his words[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


OMG BABE IT'S ON H.COM RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small...gurable-product-slg-calvi-cardcase-26083.html


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bababebi

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG BABE IT'S ON H.COM RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small...gurable-product-slg-calvi-cardcase-26083.html



There is more than one available. I just bought one, but there is at least one more there. I love SLG's in bright colors! Thank you IF!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG BABE IT'S ON H.COM RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small...gurable-product-slg-calvi-cardcase-26083.html



OMG thank you[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] but I'm in Europe [emoji13]
So I just took a screenshot and will send it to him now and still making him eating his own words LMAO


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bababebi said:


> There is more than one available. I just bought one, but there is at least one more there. I love SLG's in bright colors! Thank you IF!


Yay!


----------



## EmileH

Gris mouette.

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/women/lindy/configurable-product-c-lindy-43027.html#


----------



## Notorious Pink

boboxu said:


> The pochette is about 22cm so I think it has larger capacity and the Constance 18 has good capacity too, 19cm is quite small to me maybe for card case, lipstick, tissue,.. But it's too cute.





MrsOwen3 said:


> The Mini Kelly II was redesigned specifically to accommodate larger cell phones, this was the purpose of changing the shape to be more similar to the Pochette which I've been told holds quite a bit.



For the record, the Kelly Pochette easily holds a Bearn wallet, an iPhone 6+, a mini purell, keys AND lipstick. I originally got my Bearn specifically for the KP.



Israeli_Flava said:


> *That's what I figured. I asked for the same one because although my name screen isn't Pink Fanatic... it should be  Just ordered a RL Mysore calvi today as a matter of fact! Sooo I know it's a long shot but I had to ask right? *



Twins! [emoji109]


----------



## Allinbee

Pinkydream said:


> Hi dear!! I just wanted to add that when my SA came back from Podium in February she told me that they have only ordered two mini Kelly, one in Black croc at about 23.000 Euros and one chevre in Rose Lipstick with ghw. I will be getting the RL, so I'm so happy!! So I suppose the Boutiques only be getting a few or so.


Thanks for the info. As comparison,  how much is the price of croc pochette in euro?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Allinbee said:


> Thanks for the info. As comparison,  how much is the price of croc pochette in euro?



€10400.


----------



## Allinbee

Natalie j said:


> €10400.


Thanks Natalie... Wow the kelly mini is more than double the price of a pochette [emoji22]


----------



## LovEmAll

A bit more info on Gris Mouette....I was just in the Miami store (first time there and it was lovely). I saw an Evelyn in Gris Mouette and the color is just perfection...I was sold on it before but know I am obsessed!  Lol.  I didn't get the bag because for my first Evelyn I want a mini.... And because I really want the Gris Mouette in a B.  Either way, it looks even more beautiful in the entire bag than in the swatch.  True gray.


----------



## pretty99

some fast forward Intel for SS17~~

- bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
- terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
- lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything 
- rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags 
- new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family 
- rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
- some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923 
- black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
- extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
- states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift


----------



## Nahreen

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift



Thank you so much pretty99. So rose lipstick chevre will be available for the podium orders and not only SO? It that is the case I might get lucky this time around since pink was no 1 on my list. If not, I a strong blue was my second choice and the Zanzibar might match that.


----------



## pretty99

Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much pretty99. So rose lipstick chevre will be available for the podium orders and not only SO? It that is the case I might get lucky this time around since pink was no 1 on my list. If not, I a strong blue was my second choice and the Zanzibar might match that.



Didn't ask about RL if it's available for podium, but pretty sure should be available in SO, since quite a few bags will came in this color combo. But it's H u never know until you really see it IRL.
BTW the process of SO will change for next season, more bag styles will be available for SO. Constance elan will be ONLY available through SO, no more regular podium order is possible


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift



*pretty*, love this H news in advance, thanks!


----------



## hopiko

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift


Thanks for the update!  Any news on purples for s/s 17?  Hope there are some nice, bright colors!


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift




WOW! thanks for Intel! hmm... 8 leathers B30 will be inetersting!!
do you know the verso is it B?  and terre cuite what leather?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift


*WOWOWOWOWOWOW! Thank you for the heads up!!! I'm so excited about all these new items/leathers and colors!!! RL is such an amazing color...can't wait to see if maybe do a RL Constance SO!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG *


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift


Thanks pretty  for the interesting info


----------



## Newtohermes1234

I am new to Hermes and am wondering when podium occurs? How many times a year and what does the process entail? Is there a better time of year to be in contact with the SAs so that they can put in requests? I am really hoping to obtain a classic color like gold or etoupe, preferably a birkin but would also like a kelly!


----------



## SandySummer

Newtohermes1234 said:


> I am new to Hermes and am wondering when podium occurs? How many times a year and what does the process entail? Is there a better time of year to be in contact with the SAs so that they can put in requests? I am really hoping to obtain a classic color like gold or etoupe, preferably a birkin but would also like a kelly!




Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO)
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Podium-Order-(PO)-vs-Special-Order-(SO).721194/


----------



## Nahreen

pretty99 said:


> Didn't ask about RL if it's available for podium, but pretty sure should be available in SO, since quite a few bags will came in this color combo. But it's H u never know until you really see it IRL.
> BTW the process of SO will change for next season, more bag styles will be available for SO. Constance elan will be ONLY available through SO, no more regular podium order is possible



Thanks Pretty99. I so hope it is available for the PO too and that my store could order one.



Israeli_Flava said:


> *WOWOWOWOWOWOW! Thank you for the heads up!!! I'm so excited about all these new items/leathers and colors!!! RL is such an amazing color...can't wait to see if maybe do a RL Constance SO!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG *



A RL B is my dream, one in chevre would be perfect.


----------



## suziez

LovEmAll said:


> A bit more info on Gris Mouette....I was just in the Miami store (first time there and it was lovely). I saw an Evelyn in Gris Mouette and the color is just perfection...I was sold on it before but know I am obsessed!  Lol.  I didn't get the bag because for my first Evelyn I want a mini.... And because I really want the Gris Mouette in a B.  Either way, it looks even more beautiful in the entire bag than in the swatch.  True gray.


I am going to miami tomorrow.  did the store have a large inventory of bags?


----------



## shopgirl bb

pretty99 said:


> Didn't ask about RL if it's available for podium, but pretty sure should be available in SO, since quite a few bags will came in this color combo. But it's H u never know until you really see it IRL.
> BTW the process of SO will change for next season, more bag styles will be available for SO. Constance elan will be ONLY available through SO, no more regular podium order is possible



Wow, 8 leather birkin, sounds interesting ! And rose lipstick, hope I can score something in this color in SS17 ! 

Thanks for the intel, pretty99 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LovEmAll

suziez said:


> I am going to miami tomorrow.  did the store have a large inventory of bags?



It did!  No Bs or Ks but lots of Evelyn's, toolboxes, jiges, Berlines, jipsieres, and more.  It's a nice store.  Good luck!  Hope you find some nice goodies


----------



## princessmaggie

LovEmAll said:


> It did!  No Bs or Ks but lots of Evelyn's, toolboxes, jiges, Berlines, jipsieres, and more.  It's a nice store.  Good luck!  Hope you find some nice goodies



...considers flying immediately to Miami to get a Jige (rare in my parts!)!!


----------



## LovEmAll

princessmaggie said:


> ...considers flying immediately to Miami to get a Jige (rare in my parts!)!!



You are in luck then!  They had blue Saint Cyr (which I am partial too since that's the one I have) and a black one.  I am sure they had more.  Best of luck!  Hope you find the perfect one


----------



## Kelly_76

pretty99 said:


> Didn't ask about RL if it's available for podium, but pretty sure should be available in SO, since quite a few bags will came in this color combo. But it's H u never know until you really see it IRL.
> BTW the process of SO will change for next season, more bag styles will be available for SO. Constance elan will be ONLY available through SO, no more regular podium order is possible



Dear pretty99, TY so much for the intel! Do you know which bag styles will be available for SO? Maybe Lindy?


----------



## pretty99

Kelly_76 said:


> Dear pretty99, TY so much for the intel! Do you know which bag styles will be available for SO? Maybe Lindy?



I asked and it maybe possible. The shop will receive the complete list later this year, then could finalize on the bag styles. Me too would love to SO a Lindy


----------



## NewBe

LovEmAll said:


> A bit more info on Gris Mouette....I was just in the Miami store (first time there and it was lovely). I saw an Evelyn in Gris Mouette and the color is just perfection...I was sold on it before but know I am obsessed!  Lol.  I didn't get the bag because for my first Evelyn I want a mini.... And because I really want the Gris Mouette in a B.  Either way, it looks even more beautiful in the entire bag than in the swatch.  True gray.



How is Gris Mouette compared to Bleu Glacier?  is it much darker than BG?  How about Etain?  If you were to put Gris Mouette on a 10 point scale, with Bleu Glacier at 0 and Etain at 10, where would the Mouette ranked?
TIA


----------



## LovEmAll

NewBe said:


> How is Gris Mouette compared to Bleu Glacier?  is it much darker than BG?  How about Etain?  If you were to put Gris Mouette on a 10 point scale, with Bleu Glacier at 0 and Etain at 10, where would the Mouette ranked?
> TIA



GM is a darker than BG, but GM is not a dark gray per se. Also, BG has much more blue.  GM is a true gray where as BG, to me is a light grayish blue (that I also absolutely love).  I have not had the chance to see etain and GM side by side, but I bet that if anyone tried that experiment, GM will make etain look more brown than gray. I also think GM is lighter than etain.  In terms of scale of lighter to darker, I would put GM at a 5-6. It really is beautiful if you like grays.   Hope that helps!


----------



## NewBe

LovEmAll said:


> GM is a darker than BG, but GM is not a dark gray per se. Also, BG has much more blue.  GM is a true gray where as BG, to me is a light grayish blue (that I also absolutely love).  I have not had the chance to see etain and GM side by side, but I bet that if anyone tried that experiment, GM will make etain look more brown than gray. I also think GM is lighter than etain.  In terms of scale of lighter to darker, I would put GM at a 5-6. It really is beautiful if you like grays.   Hope that helps!


Thank you so much for getting back to me.  I LOVE BG as well, as matter of fact, I won a couple bags in BG.  My only complain with BG is that it is too light and gets dirty easily,  Just curious if it would be "redundant" if I get GM.  Sounds like GM might be on my hunting list..  Thanks again.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LovEmAll

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me.  I LOVE BG as well, as matter of fact, I won a couple bags in BG.  My only complain with BG is that it is too light and gets dirty easily,  Just curious if it would be "redundant" if I get GM.  Sounds like GM might be on my hunting list..  Thanks again.



Anytime! I don't think it would be redundant, but it really depends on what you like.  If you love gray like I do, there's definitely room for GM! While I love BG, it is too light for me.  I don't baby my bags so I need something that will take a bit more love


----------



## Dluvch

LovEmAll said:


> GM is a darker than BG, but GM is not a dark gray per se. Also, BG has much more blue.  GM is a true gray where as BG, to me is a light grayish blue (that I also absolutely love).  I have not had the chance to see etain and GM side by side, but I bet that if anyone tried that experiment, GM will make etain look more brown than gray. I also think GM is lighter than etain.  In terms of scale of lighter to darker, I would put GM at a 5-6. It really is beautiful if you like grays.   Hope that helps!


So I saw all three and yes 5/6 is accurate.


----------



## sydgirl

Rose lipstick only available in chevre? Dying for a k in this colour...and lime!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> - terre cuite will be butler leather, new color for butler
> - lots of lime!! Lime lime lime everything
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags
> - new beige zabriske on Hunter Leather, can't tell but seems like a true beige, argile family
> - rose gold hardware on some bags flèche d'or and Cherche midi
> - some new verso series with Black Box with terre cuite lining!! Include plume and bolide 1923
> - black matte souple croc with terre cuite! Lindy toolbox and picotin!!
> - extremely colorful combo!! Imagine a jige with 7 colors
> - states of the arts 8 leather Birkin only comes in b30 and OnLy green interior with Rose Lipstick, awwwwwwwwwww
> Lisse croc, matte croc, lizard, clemence, box, negonda, chèvre and swift



Thanks pretty99!  Just want to confirm the 8 leather one will only be green exterior and pink interior?  Thanks.


----------



## lipeach21

Any pics on the 8 leather birkin?


----------



## pretty99

Boogee119 said:


> Thanks pretty99!  Just want to confirm the 8 leather one will only be green exterior and pink interior?  Thanks.



Yes that's the only combo


----------



## babielovah

ceci said:


> Just reading the Sept Town & Country . They listed some pricing for the Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3431060



I think the croco Kelly 28 price listed is wrong. At least in US. The sellier is $32900 before tax.


----------



## Kelly_76

pretty99 said:


> I asked and it maybe possible. The shop will receive the complete list later this year, then could finalize on the bag styles. Me too would love to SO a Lindy



This would be great news! Will investigate at my local H now...


----------



## Nahreen

sydgirl said:


> Rose lipstick only available in chevre? Dying for a k in this colour...and lime!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


Chevre will take up the colour beautifully. Chevre is really perfect for strong colours.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Pretty99. I so hope it is available for the PO too and that my store could order one.
> 
> 
> 
> A RL B is my dream, one in chevre would be perfect.


I hope your dream comes true! That would be beautiful!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> I hope your dream comes true! That would be beautiful!!!!


Thank you Israeli_Flava. The bag in your avatar is beautiful and one of the reasons I would like a strong pink but unfortunatelly none were available last PO in February.
I was told by one of the SAs at my store they rarely get to do an SO so PO is my only option.
I do have some other colours as well on my list this time around, including strong- or dark blue so if pink is not available this time around hopefully one of the other colours are. If not I will have to wait until February PO next year. B or K shopping truely tests ones resiliance and patience.


----------



## xiaoxiao

babielovah said:


> I think the croco Kelly 28 price listed is wrong. At least in US. The sellier is $32900 before tax.



Thanks for this. Might be the difference between poro and gator. Was yours poro?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava. The bag in your avatar is beautiful and one of the reasons I would like a strong pink but unfortunatelly none were available last PO in February.
> I was told by one of the SAs at my store they rarely get to do an SO so PO is my only option.
> I do have some other colours as well on my list this time around, including strong- or dark blue so if pink is not available this time around hopefully one of the other colours are. If not I will have to wait until February PO next year. B or K shopping truely tests ones resiliance and patience.


Yes, sometimes it feels like such a struggle to get what one's heart truly desires. All I can say is keep trying and keep asking.
Thank u re: my RS SO. She is truly a thing of beauty and I stare at her at times and can't believe she is mine. Oh how I longed for her... and poof... Rose Shocking was offered for a split second... and my SA recognized that I'd never get that color if I didn't get a SO. I had talked to her about a "pink Birkin" for a year. Everytime she offered me a bag, I said no.. pleeeeease I want pink.  When I heard RS was being offered as a SO color, I asked her can I order one (begged)... The moon and stars aligned.
So as I continue on this H journey I realize that colors come back around... some faster than others. And this makes me pump my breaks. I really love Lagon. I have been tempted on the reseller market but honestly... I don't want to support resellers, I don't want anything used, and I can't afford to spend that much on one bag (& I just won't) hahahaha.
Anyway, the color will come back..or something v similar. And I will pounce. hahahaha Sorry for rambling but I encourage you to keep talking to your SA/SM about how much you love RL. Beat it into their heads subtly.... I know it will come true for you.


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, sometimes it feels like such a struggle to get what one's heart truly desires. All I can say is keep trying and keep asking.
> Thank u re: my RS SO. She is truly a thing of beauty and I stare at her at times and can't believe she is mine. Oh how I longed for her... and poof... Rose Shocking was offered for a split second... and my SA recognized that I'd never get that color if I didn't get a SO. The moon and stars aligned. So as I continue on this H journey I realize that colors come back around... some faster than others. And this makes me pump my breaks. I really love Lagon. I have been tempted ont he reseller market but honestly... it will come back..or something v similar. And I will pounce. hahahaha Sorry for rambling but I encourage you to keep talking to your SA/SM about how much you love RL. Beat it into their heads subtly.... I know it will come true for you.



Thank you, I hope so too. I don´t think you ramble at all, I am happy for all the advise you can give.  I had strong pink on my list and had written both RL, RS and RT as examples of strong pinks. In December I initially asked if it was possible to wish for a bicolour bag like yours since I wanted a combo of strong pink and strong blue and that was when I found out they rarely get to do any SO. I sent an e-mail to my SA yesterday to ask if she has any news for SS17´s orders as she went directly to vacation after the Paris trip and I anyway also needed to e-mail since I wanted her to order a special thing for me that we had been discussing earlier.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> Thank you, I hope so too. I don´t think you ramble at all, I am happy for all the advise you can give.  I had strong pink on my list and had written both RL, RS and RT as examples of strong pinks. In December I initially asked if it was possible to wish for a bicolour bag like yours since I wanted a combo of strong pink and strong blue and that was when I found out they rarely get to do any SO. I sent an e-mail to my SA yesterday to ask if she has any news for SS17´s orders as she went directly to vacation after the Paris trip and I anyway also needed to e-mail since I wanted her to order a special thing for me that we had been discussing earlier.


Ultimately your SA/SM will recognize your love for the brand. Hopefully this will push them to offer that special RL to the one that truly deserves to have it... the one that will cherish it. *You.*


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sydgirl said:


> Rose lipstick only available in chevre? Dying for a k in this colour...and lime!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


I would adore a Kelly in Rose Lipstick. Slide me all the bright colorful bags.


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ultimately your SA/SM will recognize your love for the brand. Hopefully this will push them to offer that special RL to the one that truly deserves to have it... the one that will cherish it. *You.*


Thank you so much for your kind words, I really appreciate your support.


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> Yes that's the only combo



Thanks pretty99! [emoji1]


----------



## suziez

when do you think the fall bags will start coming into the boutique?


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Sorry again if this is not appropriate for this thread but I just switched to a new store and SA. I bought some small items for my husband and a bag for myself (not a B or K). I stopped back a few weeks later and was offered a gorgeous K, which I have loved using! My SA knows I am interested in a gold or etoupe bag, B or K, but I told her this after podium. Is it unrealistic to expect one in a classic color as I am new to this SA? I am really hoping to get one as soon as possible, but hopefully not later than May. I was fortunate to receive my black B without any purchase history or much of a wait so I think I am being impatient!


----------



## MSO13

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Sorry again if this is not appropriate for this thread but I just switched to a new store and SA. I bought some small items for my husband and a bag for myself (not a B or K). I stopped back a few weeks later and was offered a gorgeous K, which I have loved using! My SA knows I am interested in a gold or etoupe bag, B or K, but I told her this after podium. Is it unrealistic to expect one in a classic color as I am new to this SA? I am really hoping to get one as soon as possible, but hopefully not later than May. I was fortunate to receive my black B without any purchase history or much of a wait so I think I am being impatient!



This might be better in the Maintaining Relationship thread but since it's also a podium question I think it works here. It really depends on your store but since the podium was placed before your request you just have to wait and see if they have a bag to offer you. They will surely be getting some bags in those colors and likely they had clients in mind for them but if they pass and one is available and you stay present and gently remind your SA that's what you're waiting for I'm sure she'll do her best. I don't have great luck with things arriving on my schedule though so I don't think anyone can say if you'll have what you want by May. My experience is more like a year of waiting for the right bag.


----------



## Kkho

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Sorry again if this is not appropriate for this thread but I just switched to a new store and SA. I bought some small items for my husband and a bag for myself (not a B or K). I stopped back a few weeks later and was offered a gorgeous K, which I have loved using! My SA knows I am interested in a gold or etoupe bag, B or K, but I told her this after podium. Is it unrealistic to expect one in a classic color as I am new to this SA? I am really hoping to get one as soon as possible, but hopefully not later than May. I was fortunate to receive my black B without any purchase history or much of a wait so I think I am being impatient!



This might be in the wrong thread as what I'm about to suggest has nothing to do with podium orders. Classic colors like etoupe and gold are generally more readily available as they are not seasonal colors. If you are very impatient, the fastest way to getting what you want is spending more on non leather items. The more $$$$ you spend, the more likely you will be offered what you desire in a shorter span of time. Some stores work by the 6 months rule per B/k , some stores work by seasons ie Spring / summer one bag and autumn/ winter 1 bag. So hopefully your store works on the latter and you may see your bag by the end of this year, depending on your expenditure. 
Now back to podium 'talk'.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pretty99 said:


> some fast forward Intel for SS17~~
> 
> - bleu Zenzibar is the new bleu, from the photo is on the bright side similar to bleu hydra, just a tad lighter
> 
> - rose lipstick chèvre definitely is there, rose azalea been seen on SLG again, no news on bags



My earlier post responding to this apparently disappeared, so I'm trying again! [emoji1374]

Blue Zanzibar was described to me as closer to Blue Izmir, and perhaps between Izmir and hydra.

One pink was available and for PO it was ONLY for small bags, but she seemed to think that it was Rose Azalea, because once again they have ordered me a 25B and it was whatever the pink offered was. I will be thrilled regardless of whether it's Azalea or Lipstick!

No purples.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> My earlier post responding to this apparently disappeared, so I'm trying again! [emoji1374]
> 
> Blue Zanzibar was described to me as closer to Blue Izmir, and perhaps between Izmir and hydra.
> 
> One pink was available and for PO it was ONLY for small bags, but she seemed to think that it was Rose Azalea, because once again *they have ordered me a 25B and it was whatever the pink offered was. I will be thrilled regardless of whether it's Azalea or Lipstick!*
> 
> No purples.


*Wahoooo for you my darling i'm so excited to see this!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nahreen

BBC said:


> My earlier post responding to this apparently disappeared, so I'm trying again! [emoji1374]
> 
> Blue Zanzibar was described to me as closer to Blue Izmir, and perhaps between Izmir and hydra.
> 
> One pink was available and for PO it was ONLY for small bags, but she seemed to think that it was Rose Azalea, because once again they have ordered me a 25B and it was whatever the pink offered was. I will be thrilled regardless of whether it's Azalea or Lipstick!
> 
> No purples.



Thanks for the info. I am so glad I asked for a B25 or 30 in pink and not any larger sizes bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Wahoooo for you my darling i'm so excited to see this!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thank you IF!!! I have warned DH that now there are TWO 25Bs on order for me...[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thank you IF!!! I have warned DH that now there are TWO 25Bs on order for me...[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


I'm super excited for you!!! What's the other color again?
I wish I could wear a B25 but the handle drop is just not right on my arm. Not comfy with a CDC on or coat =(  Now a K25 I'd snap up in a second!


----------



## Sickgrl13

BBC said:


> My earlier post responding to this apparently disappeared, so I'm trying again! [emoji1374]
> 
> Blue Zanzibar was described to me as closer to Blue Izmir, and perhaps between Izmir and hydra.
> 
> One pink was available and for PO it was ONLY for small bags, but she seemed to think that it was Rose Azalea, because once again they have ordered me a 25B and it was whatever the pink offered was. I will be thrilled regardless of whether it's Azalea or Lipstick!
> 
> No purples.



I am very curious to see Zanzibar. A combo of my two favorites blues: Izmir and Hydra!!!!!


----------



## boboxu

BBC said:


> My earlier post responding to this apparently disappeared, so I'm trying again! [emoji1374]
> 
> Blue Zanzibar was described to me as closer to Blue Izmir, and perhaps between Izmir and hydra.
> 
> One pink was available and for PO it was ONLY for small bags, but she seemed to think that it was Rose Azalea, because once again they have ordered me a 25B and it was whatever the pink offered was. I will be thrilled regardless of whether it's Azalea or Lipstick!
> 
> No purples.


I heard It's Azalea & in swift only for B25/K25 bags just like sakura in the season before


----------



## nadineluv

Trench. [emoji175]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Dluvch

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3437369
> 
> Trench. [emoji175]


So pretty, thank you for the pic nadineluv


----------



## Meta

@BBC and @Sickgrl13 if I'm not mistaken the Roulis below is Bleu Zanzibar. Came across it on Instagram.

I believe it is Bleu Zanzibar as (mentioned in one of my previous post) Malachite is back for S/S 17.


----------



## princessmaggie

weN84 said:


> @BBC and @Sickgrl13 if I'm not mistaken the Roulis below is Bleu Zanzibar. Came across it on Instagram.
> 
> I believe it is Bleu Zanzibar as (mentioned in one of my previous post) Malachite is back for S/S 17.


I'll take both shelves! Sooooooo in love with Malachite & that blue is stunning too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm super excited for you!!! What's the other color again?
> I wish I could wear a B25 but the handle drop is just not right on my arm. Not comfy with a CDC on or coat =(  Now a K25 I'd snap up in a second!



Thanks SOOO much!! The other color is black. [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]
Actually I've come around to it, your posts have been very enabling!!! [emoji8]



boboxu said:


> I heard It's Azalea & in swift only for B25/K25 bags just like sakura in the season before



I would assume it's swift and that's fine, not my favorite but at this point I'm not picky with leathers! Five years and counting!!!



weN84 said:


> @BBC and @Sickgrl13 if I'm not mistaken the Roulis below is Bleu Zanzibar. Came across it on Instagram...I believe it is Bleu Zanzibar... Malachite is back



That looks like it could be. VERY pretty!!! Funny the green does look like malachite, you just reminded me that they had said there would be a green but they thought it was emeraude.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That Blue Zanzibar color sounds interesting.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> I heard It's Azalea & in swift only for B25/K25 bags just like sakura in the season before


Ohhhhh good to know!
Hmmm how many pink bags does one girl need again? hhahahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thanks SOOO much!! The other color is black. [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]
> Actually I've come around to it, your posts have been very enabling!!! [emoji8]


Oh yes doh. You're gonna love it!!! #fact


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhh good to know!
> Hmmm how many pink bags does one girl need again? hhahahahahah


For now I'm just waiting for the lipstick mini kelly, next season if Lime is back, then it will be on my list Or if somehow my SA likes me enough to offer me the SO order I would do lime/ lipstick in B25, lol ))


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> For now I'm just waiting for the lipstick mini kelly, next season if Lime is back, then it will be on my list Or if somehow my SA likes me enough to offer me the SO order I would do lime/ lipstick in B25, lol ))


Sounds like we have been drinking the same pink champagne!  I'm right there with yah (not lime bc I have soufre, but EVERYTHING else)!!!!


----------



## hbr

weN84 said:


> @BBC and @Sickgrl13 if I'm not mistaken the Roulis below is Bleu Zanzibar. Came across it on Instagram.
> 
> I believe it is Bleu Zanzibar as (mentioned in one of my previous post) Malachite is back for S/S 17.



Oh I just love Malechite!!  I hope to pick up something in this color!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sounds like we have been drinking the same pink champagne!  I'm right there with yah (not lime bc I have soufre, but EVERYTHING else)!!!!


You are so lucky to have Soufre, I missed that color, only piece I have in Soufre is silk'in wallet  that's why Lime will be on my list now if it exists next season. Still have no news about the lipstick mini kelly 2 though, not even on other colors


----------



## Sickgrl13

weN84 said:


> @BBC and @Sickgrl13 if I'm not mistaken the Roulis below is Bleu Zanzibar. Came across it on Instagram.
> 
> I believe it is Bleu Zanzibar as (mentioned in one of my previous post) Malachite is back for S/S 17.



*Wen*, than you for posting.  Soo beautiful!    I will take one of each!  

Here's hoping Zanzibar will be offered as a CDC in Swift at some point.


----------



## nadineluv

Eagerly waiting to see more pics of Gris Mouette!! Please share if you see it. Thanks!![emoji8]


----------



## ceci

BBC said:


> My earlier post responding to this apparently disappeared, so I'm trying again! [emoji1374]
> 
> Blue Zanzibar was described to me as closer to Blue Izmir, and perhaps between Izmir and hydra.
> 
> One pink was available and for PO it was ONLY for small bags, but she seemed to think that it was Rose Azalea, because once again they have ordered me a 25B and it was whatever the pink offered was. I will be thrilled regardless of whether it's Azalea or Lipstick!
> 
> No purples.



Happy for you BBC!!! Hope 25B on your way speedy quick!! [emoji298]️[emoji298]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3437369
> 
> Trench. [emoji175]



I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Looks kind of in between Craie and Gris T? Need to save this picture and ask my SA about Trench. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## princessmaggie

It's possible I've lost my mind since I'm already obsessed with planning my SO for January 2017!! I'm currently thinking a B30 in either Gris t or Gris mouette exterior (obsessed with both so don't know how to choose between them!) with brushed gold hardware and I think I would love a pop color interior-maybe a very bright pink? Or do I go more classic and do an etain or charcoal? This B would be my go to weekend bag rather than a work bag. Welcome any and all ideas from you wonderfully clever experienced SO lovelies!


----------



## princessmaggie

princessmaggie said:


> It's possible I've lost my mind since I'm already obsessed with planning my SO for January 2017!! I'm currently thinking a B30 in either Gris t or Gris mouette exterior (obsessed with both so don't know how to choose between them!) with brushed gold hardware and I think I would love a pop color interior-maybe a very bright pink? Or do I go more classic and do an etain or charcoal? This B would be my go to weekend bag rather than a work bag. Welcome any and all ideas from you wonderfully clever experienced SO lovelies!



Oppppps sorry! Moderator could you move this to the SO forum! I clicked on the wrong one!!


----------



## Dluvch

Is Gris t still being offered?


----------



## princessmaggie

Dira said:


> Is Gris t still being offered?


I'm not sure going forward but I saw a So Kelly in store this week so it's definitely out there


----------



## jmen

I do not think Gris t is currently offered.  My SO, Gris t chevre, ordered 3 years ago never showed up and no explanation by the boutique.   I have not heard either way about Gris t coming out of retirement.


----------



## EmileH

I bought a gt Kelly at fsh last November.


----------



## princessmaggie

jmen said:


> I do not think Gris t is currently offered.  My SO, Gris t chevre, ordered 3 years ago never showed up and no explanation by the boutique.   I have not heard either way about Gris t coming out of retirement.



I'm without the knowledge to confirm anything on color availability-my SO is at the dream plan stage right now-it has no basis in fact or availability! I do hope your bag arrives soon.


----------



## pretty99

FW16 Cuivre shift CDC in rose gold


----------



## jmen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought a gt Kelly at fsh last November.


You just killed me.   Before my last breath, congrats!  What year stamp may I ask?  

My order will never show up. None of the store's orders appeared, so I was told which seems a little far fetched to me but then again this is Hermes


----------



## Notorious Pink

jmen said:


> You just killed me.   Before my last breath, congrats!  What year stamp may I ask?
> 
> My order will never show up. None of the store's orders appeared, so I was told which seems a little far fetched to me but then again this is Hermes



My SO, ordered in 2012, never showed up either. [emoji254] My PO (chevre) ordered 2011 was cancelled (then they gave me the SO). This is why I now have two different 25Bs on order. Gotta just keep ordering!!!


----------



## jmen

BBC said:


> My SO, ordered in 2012, never showed up either. [emoji254] My PO (chevre) ordered 2011 was cancelled (then they gave me the SO). This is why I now have two different 25Bs on order. Gotta just keep ordering!!!



What kind of hell is this?  (rhetorically said)  Hermes, you should be ashamed.  You produce beautifully made pieces but oftentimes treat your clientele like hardened cow-pies.  Tsk, tsk, shame on you.   I have given up, thrown in the proverbial towel but I can do this because I have bags o'plenty (but it would have been lovely to have been able to add the girs t and let the RT Kelly go to a new home.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jmen said:


> What kind of hell is this?  (rhetorically said)  Hermes, you should be ashamed.  You produce beautifully made pieces but oftentimes treat your clientele like hardened cow-pies.  Tsk, tsk, shame on you.   I have given up, thrown in the proverbial towel but I can do this because I have bags o'plenty (but it would have been lovely to have been able to add the girs t and let the RT Kelly go to a new home.



Aw, thank you, jmen. [emoji177] unfortunately I dont have many bags but I do treasure the ones I do have, and I will REALLY appreciate when the 25s arrive! After those, I would add another 30B and a K and then I'm done.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> FW16 Cuivre shift CDC in rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440268


The lighting makes this color appear orange on my monitor. I suppose it is similiar to gold color?
I was wondering how this color looks in chevre since it was offered last round of SO.... I htought it was brown so I didn't investigate further.


----------



## pretty99

Israeli_Flava said:


> The lighting makes this color appear orange on my monitor. I suppose it is similiar to gold color?
> I was wondering how this color looks in chevre since it was offered last round of SO.... I htought it was brown so I didn't investigate further.



Not necessary orange but it's quite similar to Noisette, a bit more terra cotta or an orangie fauve. I would say it's on the brown families but not like gold at all.


----------



## TankerToad

Israeli_Flava said:


> The lighting makes this color appear orange on my monitor. I suppose it is similiar to gold color?
> I was wondering how this color looks in chevre since it was offered last round of SO.... I htought it was brown so I didn't investigate further.


Its copper and on my list!



pretty99 said:


> Not necessary orange but it's quite similar to Noisette, a bit more terra cotta or an orangie fauve. I would say it's on the brown families but not like gold at all.


Copper is how it translates I believe


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hi, just wondering what the views are on Trench versus Gris Mouette - does anyone have a strong preference for either one? Am debating between the two... Thankyou


----------



## TankerToad

I love trench ! It's like etoupe but maybe more matte- it's so elegant


----------



## TankerToad

This is new color Blue Agate
In Epsom


----------



## suziez

Has anyone received a bag in the new colors?  I have not heard of anyone fortunate enough to receive one yet.  I wonder if the boutiques have received them yet.  I am anxiously waiting..........


----------



## suziez

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3442267
> View attachment 3442268
> 
> This is new color Blue Agate
> In Epsom


----------



## suziez

beautiful color, love it


----------



## Madam Bijoux

SM'S should not be allowed to return from the podium unless they bring purses back with them.


----------



## suziez

Madam Bijoux said:


> SM'S should not be allowed to return from the podium unless they bring purses back with them.


i sooooooooo agree.........


----------



## hoot

suziez said:


> Has anyone received a bag in the new colors?  I have not heard of anyone fortunate enough to receive one yet.  I wonder if the boutiques have received them yet.  I am anxiously waiting..........


A member just posted a lovely gris M Kelly she purchased from FSH the other day. If you check the last few pages of the Paris trip for H thread, you will see photos. She posted some indoors and again with the bag in natural light.

Edit to add: on Page 1046


----------



## periogirl28

suziez said:


> Has anyone received a bag in the new colors?  I have not heard of anyone fortunate enough to receive one yet.  I wonder if the boutiques have received them yet.  I am anxiously waiting..........



Was shown Agate Picotin and Mouette Cherche Midi so the new colours  are arriving. There is a Cuivre Roulis online too.


----------



## Meta

Posting pic of @cherylc's K32 in Gris Mouette as mentioned by @hoot


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blue agate


----------



## hoot

weN84 said:


> Posting pic of @cherylc's K32 in Gris Mouette as mentioned by @hoot


Thanks *weN84! *Here are the photos @cherylc posted of her beautiful Gris m Kelly in natural light.


----------



## LovEmAll

hoot said:


> Thanks *weN84! *Here are the photos @cherylc posted of her beautiful Gris m Kelly in natural light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442394
> View attachment 3442396



So great to hear these are trickling in....does anyone know when we will start getting them in the US?  Not sure if the timing is the same in Europe versus other countries.  Thanks!


----------



## Dluvch

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, just wondering what the views are on Trench versus Gris Mouette - does anyone have a strong preference for either one? Am debating between the two... Thankyou


Me too!  Wondering the same.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LovEmAll

Dira said:


> Me too!  Wondering the same.



GM is a true gray where as trench is more of a beige.  I think they are different neutrals.  I particularly really like the GM because it's a cooler neutral and I already have a K in gold so I'm looking for something other than a warm neutral.  Having said that, trench also looks pretty....I think it just depends what you like better....grays or beiges.

Edit:  I also think trench may be a bit lighter than GM but I haven't been able to see them side by side to have a true comparison.


----------



## princessmaggie

suziez said:


> Has anyone received a bag in the new colors?  I have not heard of anyone fortunate enough to receive one yet.  I wonder if the boutiques have received them yet.  I am anxiously waiting..........



This was the shelf in my US store this month-I think its sauge on the top right & trench below-very lovely muted colors!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Posting pic of @cherylc's K32 in Gris Mouette as mentioned by @hoot


Ahhhhh want this color !!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> Thanks *weN84! *Here are the photos @cherylc posted of her beautiful Gris m Kelly in natural light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442394
> View attachment 3442396


Loooove! Perfect grey!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> Not necessary orange but it's quite similar to Noisette, a bit more terra cotta or an orangie fauve. I would say it's on the brown families but not like gold at all.


Ahhhh I understand... Thank you!


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3442379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue agate


I think this is beautiful. If there is anyone looking to add a blue B or K to their collection I think this with either GHW or PHW would be perfect. Lighter than BS but softer than BE or BH.


----------



## Susie Tunes

TankerToad said:


> I love trench ! It's like etoupe but maybe more matte- it's so elegant



Thankyou TankerToad - I like Etain but I adore Etoupe so maybe Trench is the way to go.



hoot said:


> Thanks *weN84! *Here are the photos @cherylc posted of her beautiful Gris m Kelly in natural light.
> 
> But then GM is a beautiful grey.
> 
> View attachment 3442394
> View attachment 3442396





LovEmAll said:


> GM is a true gray where as trench is more of a beige.  I think they are different neutrals.  I particularly really like the GM because it's a cooler neutral and I already have a K in gold so I'm looking for something other than a warm neutral.  Having said that, trench also looks pretty....I think it just depends what you like better....grays or beiges.
> 
> Edit:  I also think trench may be a bit lighter than GM but I haven't been able to see them side by side to have a true comparison.



Thankyou LovEmAll - as per your name, I think my problem is that I'd like both a cool and a warm neutral - must decide though...




princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3442455
> 
> 
> This was the shelf in my US store this month-I think its sauge on the top right & trench below-very lovely muted colors!



OMG Princessmaggie - thankyou for posting this shot. I love the mix of colours and Trench looks amazing here, it seems to change in every photo I see.


----------



## Nahreen

I like this colour. It will go well with jeans for example.


----------



## nyetnof

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3442267
> View attachment 3442268
> 
> This is new color Blue Agate
> In Epsom



I have the same!!! Twinee [emoji133]


----------



## Nahreen

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3442267
> View attachment 3442268
> 
> This is new color Blue Agate
> In Epsom





Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3442379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue agate





Nahreen said:


> I like this colour. It will go well with jeans for example.



I meant I like the blue agate colour. Somehow the quotes did not come into my original response.


----------



## suziez

weN84 said:


> Posting pic of @cherylc's K32 in Gris Mouette as mentioned by @hoot


----------



## suziez

LovEmAll said:


> So great to hear these are trickling in....does anyone know when we will start getting them in the US?  Not sure if the timing is the same in Europe versus other countries.  Thanks!


I am wondering when too....i would love the blue or the grey.   very rich colors.......May have to check the boutique today......


----------



## TankerToad

nyetnof said:


> I have the same!!! Twinee [emoji133]



[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Meta

Constance in Epsom Gris Mouette from reseller on IG. (credit: qbabydoll)


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Constance in Epsom Gris Mouette from reseller on IG. (credit: qbabydoll)



I really like this color on this oarticular bag. Can I be honest? The color looked a bit dull to me on the Kelly.  [emoji16] The hardware on the Constance actually jazzes it up a bit. And I know, I just said I'm not a fan of the Constance in another thread. This is subtle and pretty though.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Onthego

weN84 said:


> Constance in Epsom Gris Mouette from reseller on IG. (credit: qbabydoll)


This is gorgeous. Thank you for posting.


----------



## bababebi

weN84 said:


> Constance in Epsom Gris Mouette from reseller on IG. (credit: qbabydoll)


I am in trouble.


----------



## Dluvch

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really like this color on this oarticular bag. Can I be honest? The color looked a bit dull to me on the Kelly.  [emoji16] The hardware on the Constance actually jazzes it up a bit. And I know, I just said I'm not a fan of the Constance in another thread. This is subtle and pretty though.


That's probably because color is absorbed better in Epsom than Togo making it look richer.


----------



## EmileH

Dira said:


> That's probably because color is absorbed better in Epsom than Togo making it look richer.



Ah interesting. Thank you. I am eating all of my words with this one. Don't like Epsom. Don't like Constance. Don't love GM. All gone with one beautiful bag. [emoji23]


----------



## LovEmAll

weN84 said:


> Constance in Epsom Gris Mouette from reseller on IG. (credit: qbabydoll)



I need this in my life!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ehy12

weN84 said:


> Constance in Epsom Gris Mouette from reseller on IG. (credit: qbabydoll)


Eeeeeeeeek sooooo pretty!!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah interesting. Thank you. I am eating all of my words with this one. Don't like Epsom. Don't like Constance. Don't love GM. All gone with one beautiful bag. [emoji23]


 
Sorry for butting in but I was thinking the same, maybe GM looks better in Epsom, Togo is so matte. I feel the same about Etain - I like it in Epsom but not Togo - I know I'm in a minority with that view, so no offence intended.


----------



## periogirl28

Susie Tunes said:


> Sorry for butting in but I was thinking the same, maybe GM looks better in Epsom, Togo is so matte. I feel the same about Etain - I like it in Epsom but not Togo - I know I'm in a minority with that view, so no offence intended.



The leather type does make a significant difference, so no offence should be taken. Anyway everyone has their preferences. I am not a Mouette person having seen bags IRL bec it simply does not suit my colouring. Same with Gris T. Peace!


----------



## hoot

periogirl28 said:


> The leather type does make a significant difference, so no offence should be taken. Anyway everyone has their preferences. I am not a Mouette person having seen bags IRL bec it simply does not suit my colouring. Same with Gris T. Peace!


totally agree!
Although for me it's more about Gris M being a cool grey. Don't get me wrong. I love a true cool grey. In fact, when I wear grey it's always on the cool side. BUT when it comes to leather bags, I'm never drawn to the cool greys. They don't make my heart sing. I like a bit of warmth to the grey which I feel makes the leather more rich and buttery looking. I'm probably not making any sense! Lol!

Not having seen a Gris M bag in person, I could be totally wrong about it being on the cool side. I'm just going by photos and I reserve the right to change my mind!


----------



## Susie Tunes

hoot said:


> totally agree!
> Although for me it's more about Gris M being a cool grey. Don't get me wrong. I love a true cool grey. In fact, when I wear grey it's always on the cool side. BUT when it comes to leather bags, I'm never drawn to the cool greys. They don't make my heart sing. I like a bit of warmth to the grey which I feel makes the leather more rich and buttery looking. I'm probably not making any sense! Lol!
> 
> Not having seen a Gris M bag in person, I could be totally wrong about it being on the cool side. I'm just going by photos and I reserve the right to change my mind!



I wear a lot of grey, navy and blue (gosh I'm boring). After much tortured consideration I've come to the conclusion that bags in mid-toned neutrals work best in warm tones and luckily Hermès has quite a few options


----------



## EmileH

Susie Tunes said:


> I wear a lot of grey, navy and blue (gosh I'm boring). After much tortured consideration I've come to the conclusion that bags in mid-toned neutrals work best in warm tones and luckily Hermès has quite a few options



Which colors are your favorites? I wear a lot of the same colors especially blues. I have gold, black and GT. Looking for something else.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Which colors are your favorites? I wear a lot of the same colors especially blues. I have gold, black and GT. Looking for something else.



I think you can mix and match them all but I love Gold with navy, Etoupe with grey or blue; my latest notion is Rouge H Boxcalf (has to be Boxcalf) with navy. I like Taupe (as opposed to Etoupe) for SLGs, not so much for bags. Looking forward to seeing Trench, might be good with white or ivory, as would GT I imagine.


----------



## EmileH

Susie Tunes said:


> I think you can mix and match them all but I love Gold with navy, Etoupe with grey or blue; my latest notion is Rouge H Boxcalf (has to be Boxcalf) with navy. I like Taupe (as opposed to Etoupe) for SLGs, not so much for bags. Looking forward to seeing Trench, might be good with white or ivory, as would GT I imagine.



I like the way you think. [emoji4] rouge h is also on my list. I wouldn't have thought of etoupe with grey but yes that's divine.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the way you think. [emoji4] rouge h is also on my list. I wouldn't have thought of etoupe with grey but yes that's divine.



I tried Etain with a grey coat but it was just too much grey for me. I discovered Dimitri's Cheval Surprise Remix 90x90 in the light grey C/W with green, blue and warm neutral splashes on it and that finally convinced me about Etoupe with grey.


----------



## EmileH

Susie Tunes said:


> I tried Etain with a grey coat but it was just too much grey for me. I discovered Dimitri's Cheval Surprise Remix 90x90 in the light grey C/W with green, blue and warm neutral splashes on it and that finally convinced me about Etoupe with grey.



You are in excellent company


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are in excellent company
> 
> View attachment 3444090



I wish - she's the queen of Etoupe


----------



## periogirl28

I think a pop of RH / GHW with a Navy outfit would be such elegance, especially for work.


----------



## Susie Tunes

periogirl28 said:


> I think a pop of RH / GHW with a Navy outfit would be such elegance, especially for work.


 
Absolutely - but then hardware leads to the next dilemma. I never wear gold and I'm silly about mixing metals so I had ruled out Rouge H because I didn't think it could work with PHW.  Then I found a photo of a RH Sellier Boxcalf K with PHW...so I think it could be OK.


----------



## EmileH

Susie Tunes said:


> Absolutely - but then hardware leads to the next dilemma. I never wear gold and I'm silly about mixing metals so I had ruled out Rouge H because I didn't think it could work with PHW.  Then I found a photo of a RH Sellier Boxcalf K with PHW...so I think it could be OK.



Oh you mud get over the mixing metals thing. I know. It was hard for me too. Do what I did- go buy some Cartier trinity pieces and a two tone watch. Then you won't feel unmatched anymore. [emoji4]


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you mud get over the mixing metals thing. I know. It was hard for me too. Do what I did- go buy some Cartier trinity pieces and a two tone watch. Then you won't feel unmatched anymore. [emoji4]



Well I have the silver Confettis necklace which has one rose gold disk - baby steps


----------



## QuelleFromage

Susie Tunes said:


> Absolutely - but then hardware leads to the next dilemma. I never wear gold and I'm silly about mixing metals so I had ruled out Rouge H because I didn't think it could work with PHW.  Then I found a photo of a RH Sellier Boxcalf K with PHW...so I think it could be OK.


I don't wear anything but PHW....but my one exception is my Rouge H K. It can look amazing with PHW, but you might try the GHW - I find it works surprisingly well with many outfits. You can't really see here that my jewelry is platinum but it's a small example.


----------



## Keren16

Susie Tunes said:


> Absolutely - but then hardware leads to the next dilemma. I never wear gold and I'm silly about mixing metals so I had ruled out Rouge H because I didn't think it could work with PHW.  Then I found a photo of a RH Sellier Boxcalf K with PHW...so I think it could be OK.



I only wear white gold or platinum jewelry & prefer the monochromatic look of hw matching bags.  I have a RH Kelly, phw & love the look.  I also have other RH bags with ghw.  I try to think of my jewelry as an independent entity from my accessories.  RH looks great with both metals.


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't wear anything but PHW....but my one exception is my Rouge H K. It can look amazing with PHW, but you might try the GHW - I find it works surprisingly well with many outfits. You can't really see here that my jewelry is platinum but it's a small example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444171



+1. 
I almost think they enhance  each other because the metals are different


----------



## MSO13

Photo of the Rouge Tomate Mini Kelly II from the H in Print thread, thanks for posting @MommyDaze


----------



## Susie Tunes

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't wear anything but PHW....but my one exception is my Rouge H K. It can look amazing with PHW, but you might try the GHW - I find it works surprisingly well with many outfits. You can't really see here that my jewelry is platinum but it's a small example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444171



OMG it's such a beautiful bag - thankyou for posting


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't wear anything but PHW....but my one exception is my Rouge H K. It can look amazing with PHW, but you might try the GHW - I find it works surprisingly well with many outfits. You can't really see here that my jewelry is platinum but it's a small example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444171



This post is terrific![emoji173]️
You, your RH Kelly & jewelry are outstanding!
Thanks for explaining the simple  beauty of personal style [emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are in excellent company
> 
> View attachment 3444090



Ah. THIS is the reason why I have this exact bag. It is also the only thing I have with phw or similar - I have no white gold pieces, only one watch, an SS Rolex. I mix it up! 

I feel like you are "my H people"...my other b is rouge h GHW! [emoji254]


----------



## Nerja

Possum said:


> My Anemone dream came true! This was requested at the January Podium but my SA wasn't sure if it would be fulfilled ... I can't wipe the smile off my face [emoji1]
> View attachment 3388224


This bag is out of this world!  So gorgeous!  Definitely worth the wait for Anenome. What a lucky girl!  Enjoy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Susie Tunes said:


> OMG it's such a beautiful bag - thankyou for posting



Awww thank you  



Keren16 said:


> This post is terrific![emoji173]️
> You, your RH Kelly & jewelry are outstanding!
> Thanks for explaining the simple  beauty of personal style [emoji173]️



So sweet! Thank you. The handle isn't misshapen, by the way, I think I am swinging the bag a bit in this picture!


----------



## majusaka

I have seen quite a few people scoring malachite B in Paris, I thought Malachite is back for ss17? Or is it for aw16?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## princessmaggie

majusaka said:


> I have seen quite a few people scoring malachite B in Paris, I thought Malachite is back for ss17? Or is it for aw16?



I've been told mine is coming ss17 as orders were just placed at the June podium but also surprised to see so many coming from Paris already (where's mine?!)


----------



## Shiva2009

Does anyone has any update regarding new colors SS2017? Thank you


----------



## jacquies

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh you mud get over the mixing metals thing. I know. It was hard for me too. Do what I did- go buy some Cartier trinity pieces and a two tone watch. Then you won't feel unmatched anymore. [emoji4]


OMG that is exactly what I did to get over my issue of mixing metals. I have been much happier ever since I did.


----------



## EmileH

jacquies said:


> OMG that is exactly what I did to get over my issue of mixing metals. I have been much happier ever since I did.



Too funny. [emoji4]


----------



## tustin

Ladies and gents, need your expert help.  Sis just picked up an Evelyne TPM for me in a new color that is like Etoupe.  She's not a leathers person and typically buys housewares.  Short of a minute long conversation, I'm searching all the threads to see which new color it can be.  I'm wondering if it's GM. She's traveling so I probably won't hear from her in the next few days.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

tustin said:


> Ladies and gents, need your expert help.  Sis just picked up an Evelyne TPM for me in a new color that is like Etoupe.  She's not a leathers person and typically buys housewares.  Short of a minute long conversation, I'm searching all the threads to see which new color it can be.  I'm wondering if it's GM. She's traveling so I probably won't hear from her in the next few days.


Could she snap a picture of the receipt ( which should show colour,etc)  to send to you in an email?


----------



## luckylove

tustin said:


> Ladies and gents, need your expert help.  Sis just picked up an Evelyne TPM for me in a new color that is like Etoupe.  She's not a leathers person and typically buys housewares.  Short of a minute long conversation, I'm searching all the threads to see which new color it can be.  I'm wondering if it's GM. She's traveling so I probably won't hear from her in the next few days.



Does it have a slight green undertone? If so, it may be sage. To me it looks like etoupe with a pale green undertone.  lovely neutral color... Hope you enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## tustin

Scarf and Glove said:


> Could she snap a picture of the receipt ( which should show colour,etc)  to send to you in an email?


. She tried to text me the photo but never went through so hopefully, I'll get this in the next couple of days.



luckylove said:


> Does it have a slight green undertone? If so, it may be sage. To me it looks like etoupe with a pale green undertone.  lovely neutral color... Hope you enjoy your new bag!!


. Good thought....I haven't seen it yet so will see if there's green.  Thank you!

It's always a fun surprise...last time, I had to guess that the "coral" Constance and othe "blue" TPM.  Ended up being Orange Poppy and Bleu Paradis!


----------



## stacey_1805

Posting pictures of my Kelly 28 in Trench   Togo GHW for all the ladies who are keen on this beautiful neutral [emoji4]



View attachment 3463933


----------



## San2222

tustin said:


> Ladies and gents, need your expert help.  Sis just picked up an Evelyne TPM for me in a new color that is like Etoupe.  She's not a leathers person and typically buys housewares.  Short of a minute long conversation, I'm searching all the threads to see which new color it can be.  I'm wondering if it's GM. She's traveling so I probably won't hear from her in the next few days.


possibly trench or sage...


----------



## suziez

stacey_1805 said:


> Posting pictures of my Kelly 28 in Trench   Togo GHW for all the ladies who are keen on this beautiful neutral [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3463930
> 
> View attachment 3463933
> 
> View attachment 3463931
> View attachment 3463932





stacey_1805 said:


> Posting pictures of my Kelly 28 in Trench   Togo GHW for all the ladies who are keen on this beautiful neutral [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3463930
> 
> View attachment 3463933
> 
> View attachment 3463931
> View attachment 3463932


just beautiful....stunning..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

stacey_1805 said:


> Posting pictures of my Kelly 28 in Trench   Togo GHW for all the ladies who are keen on this beautiful neutral [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3463930
> 
> View attachment 3463933
> 
> View attachment 3463931
> View attachment 3463932


Ohhh I love your new Kelly and she looks so pretty with her twilly! Trench is very versatile color and I love the GHW!!! You did well BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

stacey_1805 said:


> Posting pictures of my Kelly 28 in Trench   Togo GHW for all the ladies who are keen on this beautiful neutral [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3463930
> 
> View attachment 3463933
> 
> View attachment 3463931
> View attachment 3463932



Which twilly is this? Love it and your bag is amazing!


----------



## tustin

San2222 said:


> possibly trench or sage...



The mystery continues - they showed it to me via Facetime and it looks a mix of etoupe and ebene so a darker, richer etoupe.  The strap is an burnt orange.  When they read me the receipt, it had "sangle wool y unie" but I think that this refers to the color of the strap.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, Stasey!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Sparkledolll

tustin said:


> The mystery continues - they showed it to me via Facetime and it looks a mix of etoupe and ebene so a darker, richer etoupe.  The strap is an burnt orange.  When they read me the receipt, it had "sangle wool y unie" but I think that this refers to the color of the strap.



Terre battue?


----------



## catsinthebag

tustin said:


> The mystery continues - they showed it to me via Facetime and it looks a mix of etoupe and ebene so a darker, richer etoupe.  The strap is an burnt orange.  When they read me the receipt, it had "sangle wool y unie" but I think that this refers to the color of the strap.



There's a bolide on the US website in a color called Copper. Could that be it?

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-...-bag/configurable-product-c-bolide-43028.html


----------



## QuelleFromage

tustin said:


> The mystery continues - they showed it to me via Facetime and it looks a mix of etoupe and ebene so a darker, richer etoupe.  The strap is an burnt orange.  When they read me the receipt, it had "sangle wool y unie" but I think that this refers to the color of the strap.


Yes, for some reason they are calling these straps "wooly". "Unie" in this context would mean solid colored probably, a reference to the fact that the strap is solid cuivre (that's what it sounds like anyway, a number of bags are coming with cuivre canvas straps) rather than Amazone stripes.
But your bag color....that's a mystery!!
Edited to add: Is there a color code on the receipt? My husband has a briefcase in Fusain (Charcoal) which is like a much darker Etoupe...that's color code 8G.


----------



## tustin

Natalie j said:


> Terre battue?





catsinthebag said:


> There's a bolide on the US website in a color called Copper. Could that be it?
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-...-bag/configurable-product-c-bolide-43028.html





QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, for some reason they are calling these straps "wooly". "Unie" in this context would mean solid colored probably, a reference to the fact that the strap is solid cuivre (that's what it sounds like anyway, a number of bags are coming with cuivre canvas straps) rather than Amazone stripes.
> But your bag color....that's a mystery!!
> Edited to add: Is there a color code on the receipt? My husband has a briefcase in Fusain (Charcoal) which is like a much darker Etoupe...that's color code 8G.



I looked up these colors (Terre battue, copper & fusain) - they don't appear to be the same color.  They just texted me this photo so attaching it.  It kind of looks like the swatch of Oregano that was posted in July of the new colors.
What do you guys think?


----------



## tustin

weN84 said:


> Bleu Agate, Gris Mouette, Rouge Cuivre, Trench, Oregano, Khaki are amongst the new F/W colors. Swatches were posted pages back and reattaching the image here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For S/S 17, there are two new blues (because we don't have enough shades of blues!), one of which is very light, and the other is Bleu Zanzibar, closest reference is Mykonos. Quite a few previous colors are being brought back, one of which is Malachite. That's all that I can share for now.



The original swatches for SS17 - the one on the lower left???


----------



## honhon

tustin said:


> I looked up these colors (Terre battue, copper & fusain) - they don't appear to be the same color.  They just texted me this photo so attaching it.  It kind of looks like the swatch of Oregano that was posted in July of the new colors.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3464644


looks like taupe to me on this shade of photo, but you are sure its a new colour?


----------



## bobbyzo

Evelyne TPM Mini with Cuivre shoulder strap is only coming in trench, blue agate and etain. Your bag is definitly etain color for sure!


----------



## panthere55

tustin said:


> The original swatches for SS17 - the one on the lower left???



These are for fall 16


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> looks like taupe to me on this shade of photo, but you are sure its a new colour?


Agree, to me it could be taupe or etain. With the cuivre strap more likely etain.


----------



## boboxu

tustin said:


> I looked up these colors (Terre battue, copper & fusain) - they don't appear to be the same color.  They just texted me this photo so attaching it.  It kind of looks like the swatch of Oregano that was posted in July of the new colors.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3464644


It looks like etain to me especially it comes with the "orange shade" strap  and it's a beautiful grey, easy to match


----------



## tustin

honhon said:


> looks like taupe to me on this shade of photo, but you are sure its a new colour?





bobbyzo said:


> Evelyne TPM Mini with Cuivre shoulder strap is only coming in trench, blue agate and etain. Your bag is definitly etain color for sure!





panthere55 said:


> These are for fall 16





QuelleFromage said:


> Agree, to me it could be taupe or etain. With the cuivre strap more likely etain.





boboxu said:


> It looks like etain to me especially it comes with the "orange shade" strap  and it's a beautiful grey, easy to match



Thanks everyone!  The consensus seems to be etain which makes sense to me.  They did tell me it's a new color but I'm now wondering if they meant that this is a new style because of the strap.  If I get any other info, I'll post it.  THANK YOU all for your help!


----------



## stacey_1805

suziez said:


> just beautiful....stunning..



Thank you suziez babe [emoji4]


----------



## stacey_1805

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh I love your new Kelly and she looks so pretty with her twilly! Trench is very versatile color and I love the GHW!!! You did well BRAVO!!!!!



Dear Israeli_Flava babe, thank you! I'm enjoying this new bag very much! [emoji4]


----------



## stacey_1805

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Which twilly is this? Love it and your bag is amazing!



Dear nakedmosher, thanks babe!

I checked out hermes.com and found the twilly although it is a different colour. 

Here is the link:

http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...5cm-eperon-d-or-cut-parme-blanc-ro-99105.html


----------



## chkpfbeliever

stacey_1805 said:


> Posting pictures of my Kelly 28 in Trench   Togo GHW for all the ladies who are keen on this beautiful neutral [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3463930
> 
> View attachment 3463933
> 
> View attachment 3463931
> View attachment 3463932


*Stacey, *super congrats on getting this K28.  I think I've found a neutral that works best for my wardrobe and the weather here.  Trench is neither too dark or light.  I can't wait to get my hands on one of the bags in this color.  Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bobbyzo

there is the brand new color copper (cuivre) online as MINI Evelyne  at ebay Germany.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Her...lin-fashion-runway-hipster-vuit-/222251751112


----------



## Shiva2009

I keep asking my SA about new colors for SS2017 and everytime she tries to change the subject. she told me she just know purple is coming? any one seen swatches yet? are they available?


----------



## Nahreen

Shiva2009 said:


> I keep asking my SA about new colors for SS2017 and everytime she tries to change the subject. she told mee she just know purplr is coming? any one seen swatches yet? are they available?



How annoying. I don't understand why they just can't be honest about it.


----------



## periogirl28

Shiva2009 said:


> I keep asking my SA about new colors for SS2017 and everytime she tries to change the subject. she told mee she just know purplr is coming? any one seen swatches yet? are they available?



That's great news!


----------



## Miss Al

Will anemone be offered for ss17? Please let me know if you have any intel. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shiva2009

Miss Al said:


> Will anemone be offered for ss17? Please let me know if you have any intel. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


Yes


----------



## Miss Al

Shiva2009 said:


> Yes


Thank you! [emoji12]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Shiva2009 said:


> I keep asking my SA about new colors for SS2017 and everytime she tries to change the subject. she told me she just know purple is coming? any one seen swatches yet? are they available?


There are some SS17 colors listed in the SO thread, you can kind of figure which will be in production


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

QuelleFromage said:


> There are some SS17 colors listed in the SO thread, you can kind of figure which will be in production


Yay! Thanks, going to check!


----------



## Miss Al

Anyone aware of the SS17 colors. I wanna do a podium order for anemone but SA said she is not aware that anemone  is available. Help!


----------



## Nahreen

Miss Al said:


> Anyone aware of the SS17 colors. I wanna do a podium order for anemone but SA said she is not aware that anemone  is available. Help!



My SA said that there were no pink, purple or bright blue although other posts have reported these colours are available for SS17. It is highly confusing. I am wondering if all stores are offered the same list to order from.


----------



## Serva1

Might be different for US and Europe?


----------



## MSO13

Miss Al said:


> Anyone aware of the SS17 colors. I wanna do a podium order for anemone but SA said she is not aware that anemone  is available. Help!



Anemone was in the SO list so it may be restricted to just those orders.


----------



## Miss Al

Nahreen said:


> My SA said that there were no pink, purple or bright blue although other posts have reported these colours are available for SS17. It is highly confusing. I am wondering if all stores are offered the same list to order from.





Serva1 said:


> Might be different for US and Europe?





MrsOwen3 said:


> Anemone was in the SO list so it may be restricted to just those orders.


Thanks Ladies.


----------



## lanit

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Stacey, *super congrats on getting this K28.  I think I've found a neutral that works best for my wardrobe and the weather here.  Trench is neither too dark or light.  I can't wait to get my hands on one of the bags in this color.  Enjoy her in good health.



I would love to know if trench is a color that withstands color transfer. Anyone have experience with it so far?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Livia1

Not sure if this is old news. If so, my apologies but I heard from Paris that Rouge Vif will be available next season.


----------



## ayc

MrsOwen3 said:


> Anemone was in the SO list so it may be restricted to just those orders.



THIS!


----------



## ayc

Livia1 said:


> Not sure if this is old news. If so, my apologies but I heard from Paris that Rouge Vif will be available next season.



do you know what leathers available in ?  TIA!


----------



## Livia1

ayc said:


> do you know what leathers available in ?  TIA!



I was asking for Bolide in Clemence and was told Rouge Vif would be available so I'm assuming Clemence. Other than that, I do not know unfortunately.


----------



## ayc

Livia1 said:


> I was asking for Bolide in Clemence and was told Rouge Vif would be available so I'm assuming Clemence. Other than that, I do not know unfortunately.


thanks for info!


----------



## Shiva2009

Hi! Anyone has any update regarding new colors forSS17!!!! Thanks


----------



## ShadowComet

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi! Anyone has any update regarding new colors forSS17!!!! Thanks


Just called my SA and asked the same question. She said maybe next month.


----------



## Meta

@Shiva2009 and @ShadowComet I mentioned back here on one of the new colors and posted a pic here. 

Aside from Bleu Zanzibar the other new blue is Zephyr, which is powder blue like Bleu Atoll minus the green tinge. So, two new blues for S/S 2017.  

@Livia1, interesting that Rouge Vif is available as what I heard was Rouge Casaque instead in small quantities of bags.


----------



## Shiva2009

So nice of you. Thanks


----------



## TankerToad

The new copper color


----------



## myism

Livia1 said:


> Not sure if this is old news. If so, my apologies but I heard from Paris that Rouge Vif will be available next season.


rouge vif has been available for a while on tadelakt. I saw a medor in this color in sep and a Cherche in july


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3504027
> 
> The new copper color



Such a beautiful, warm classic color. Looks perfect in the GP too. Excellent choice dear *TT !*
I have been thinking about this color myself, but since I already have Sanguine (but Sanguine has white stitching), I thought Cuivre might be a tad too close. 
I love the Cuivre CDC's though, so perhaps I will end up with one of those .


----------



## DiamondS

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3504027
> 
> The new copper color



Looks really nice! Is it more brownish or does it have a hint of orange? Hard to say from the pics I've seen so far.


----------



## juss

weN84 said:


> @Shiva2009 and @ShadowComet I mentioned back here on one of the new colors and posted a pic here.
> 
> Aside from Bleu Zanzibar the other new blue is Zephyr, which is powder blue like Bleu Atoll minus the green tinge. So, two new blues for S/S 2017.
> 
> @Livia1, interesting that Rouge Vif is available as what I heard was Rouge Casaque instead in small quantities of bags.


I also saw that rouge casaque is offered. Nothing re rouge vif though
Other colors for SS/2017 will be bordeaux, toffee, craie (again), malachite, zanzibar already mentioned, gris T...


----------



## bertrande

juss said:


> I also saw that rouge casaque is offered. Nothing re rouge vif though
> Other colors for SS/2017 will be bordeaux, toffee, craie (again), malachite, zanzibar already mentioned, gris T...


 omg gris T is back?? Swoon. I hope my SA remembers that's my top top choice!  When will the SS 2017 colours start coming in?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Is Gris T confirmed for 2017? LOVE this color


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> @Shiva2009 and @ShadowComet I mentioned back here on one of the new colors and posted a pic here.
> 
> Aside from Bleu Zanzibar the *other new blue is Zephyr, which is powder blue like Bleu Atoll minus the green tinge*. So, two new blues for S/S 2017.
> 
> @Livia1, interesting that Rouge Vif is available as what I heard was Rouge Casaque instead in small quantities of bags.



*weN*, thanks for sharing the info ~ the new blue Zephyr sounds delicious!


----------



## Meta

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *weN*, thanks for sharing the info ~ the new blue Zephyr sounds delicious!


Pleasure!


----------



## juss

loubsandlulu said:


> Is Gris T confirmed for 2017? LOVE this color


 yes, saw with my own eyes in the book - although I guess it depends which bag you want


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

juss said:


> yes, saw with my own eyes in the book - although I guess it depends which bag you want



Hi Juss! Do you know if they have it in regular leathers or just ostrich? Thank you!


----------



## loubsandlulu

juss said:


> yes, saw with my own eyes in the book - although I guess it depends which bag you want



This is great news! Hoping for a B or K in Gris T


----------



## LadyCupid

I am also happy to hear Gris T is back if that is the case. Thank you for everyone's info on this. Always so thankful for helpful members.


----------



## juss

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Juss! Do you know if they have it in regular leathers or just ostrich? Thank you!


I did not say anything re ostrich! Regular leathers


----------



## Les Tambours

bertrande said:


> omg gris T is back?? Swoon. I hope my SA remembers that's my top top choice!  When will the SS 2017 colours start coming in?


Bordeaux is coming back?? Such old-style elegance - I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## kathydep

juss said:


> I also saw that rouge casaque is offered. Nothing re rouge vif though
> Other colors for SS/2017 will be bordeaux, toffee, craie (again), malachite, zanzibar already mentioned, gris T...



Excited for malachite and gris T!


----------



## expatwife

Hi ladies,
Has anyone seen khaki in real life?  If yes, how would you describe it? Which leathers does it come in?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## QuelleFromage

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone seen khaki in real life?  If yes, how would you describe it? Which leathers does it come in?
> Thanks a lot!


I saw it in a swatch in the SO trunk. It was in either the grays section which was interesting - not very green, but a beautiful shade of gray with green in it.  I'm sorry that I don't remember the leathers, but it was either Clemence or Togo I saw.  It didn't look like oldr colors I have seen labeled "Khaki". 
That said, whole bags look totally different from swatches, so we'll see when they come out!


----------



## MSO13

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone seen khaki in real life?  If yes, how would you describe it? Which leathers does it come in?
> Thanks a lot!



The SM at my store said the almost black green from the FW swatches called Kaki was only in Men's bags. It's a black with hints of green, like Prunoir is black with hints of plum/purple. Apparently it was really limited leathers. 

Now I just saw Trench Togo with gold hardware and it was a hair lighter than my new Burberry trench and completely stunning. It wasn't the right color for my first B35 but it was stunning. I would have called Trench "Khaki" if it were up to me


----------



## expatwife

QuelleFromage said:


> I saw it in a swatch in the SO trunk. It was in either the grays section which was interesting - not very green, but a beautiful shade of gray with green in it.  I'm sorry that I don't remember the leathers, but it was either Clemence or Togo I saw.  It didn't look like oldr colors I have seen labeled "Khaki".
> That said, whole bags look totally different from swatches, so we'll see when they come out!



Thanks QuelleFromage! It sounds wonderful! I'd like it in a B35, if it comes in that color, would be a nice almost black. I'll keep my fingers crossed. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> The SM at my store said the almost black green from the FW swatches called Kaki was only in Men's bags. It's a black with hints of green, like Prunoir is black with hints of plum/purple. Apparently it was really limited leathers.
> 
> Now I just saw Trench Togo with gold hardware and it was a hair lighter than my new Burberry trench and completely stunning. It wasn't the right color for my first B35 but it was stunning. I would have called Trench "Khaki" if it were up to me




Thanks for info, MrsOwens3! So no Bs? Too bad, I'd love to have it instead of a Black. 
Trench is beautiful, but a but too light for me.

I think the confusion comes from the difference in languages. I know in English khakis (pants, shorts) come in beige color, similar to Burberry Trench. Now in Russian (I don't speak French, but maybe it's similar in this regard), Khaki is military green. I don't mean to reinvent the wheel here, just trying to understand the difference, if that makes sense [emoji23].


----------



## San2222

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone seen khaki in real life?  If yes, how would you describe it? Which leathers does it come in?
> Thanks a lot!


Was able to get a Calvi in epsom so should also come in epsom. Will take a photo for u when home but yea def a very dark green.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## San2222

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone seen khaki in real life?  If yes, how would you describe it? Which leathers does it come in?
> Thanks a lot!


Here's the calvi in epsom


----------



## QuelleFromage

San2222 said:


> Here's the calvi in epsom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521340


This is pretty much the color I saw, and now that I think of it, it was in the "blacks" section which confused me. It was a lovely color though.


----------



## pretty99

Bleu Zanzibar on top, a hint less intense than bleu hydra, but very very similar 
Bleu zephyr, basically it's the eglantine/Gris pearl version of blue, just a touch of blue, very very very light color


----------



## expatwife

San2222 said:


> Here's the calvi in epsom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521340



San2222, thanks for posting! I love it! I hope B or K will come in this color, very chic neutral [emoji7]


----------



## Les Tambours

expatwife said:


> Thanks QuelleFromage! It sounds wonderful! I'd like it in a B35, if it comes in that color, would be a nice almost black. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info, MrsOwens3! So no Bs? Too bad, I'd love to have it instead of a Black.
> Trench is beautiful, but a but too light for me.
> 
> I think the confusion comes from the difference in languages. I know in English khakis (pants, shorts) come in beige color, similar to Burberry Trench. Now in Russian (I don't speak French, but maybe it's similar in this regard), Khaki is military green. I don't mean to reinvent the wheel here, just trying to understand the difference, if that makes sense [emoji23].



Khaki can be anything from yellowish-brown to dull green which gives us a problem when trying to be precise about colours! I was unaware that it might be country or language specific. I'm a green khaki person all the way. The beige colours just leaves me cold.


----------



## chicinthecity777

According to Cambridge dictionary, Khaki is "a dark yellowish-green colour" and that's exactly how I would describe Khaki.


----------



## c18027

Not sure if anyone else has heard this, but I was told that soufre was coming back in 2017!


----------



## QuelleFromage

expatwife said:


> San2222, thanks for posting! I love it! I hope B or K will come in this color, very chic neutral [emoji7]


Available for B/K SO so eventually will probably be available in B/K production. Even my DH loved it.


----------



## Miss Al

c18027 said:


> Not sure if anyone else has heard this, but I was told that soufre was coming back in 2017!


Now I won't be able to sleep tonight. Will be thinking of soufre... I hope it's true. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Kkho

c18027 said:


> Not sure if anyone else has heard this, but I was told that soufre was coming back in 2017!


----------



## Kkho

I thought it was lime that was coming back. See SLGs in lime in the stores already.


----------



## TankerToad

Love Lime!!!


----------



## Shiva2009

Do you guys know if burgundy is offered this SS2017, I wonder becuase I have seen this color in shoe selection. My SA says still has not got new colors yet??☹️


----------



## papertiger

Shiva2009 said:


> Do you guys know if burgundy is offered this SS2017, I wonder becuase I have seen this color in shoe selection. My SA says still has not got new colors yet??☹️



I think it's a seasonal AW colour from the catwalk and I'm not sure H always does joined-up thinking. Also I bought a pair of AW shoes (Nadege) in 'burgundy' and they're not really burgundy, more aubergine (very dark and more purple-y than red). Not even easy to find a toning silk in the women's scarves let alone bags. Plus, H shoe dept was calling every kind of dark red 'Burgundy' even though many were quite different to each other.


----------



## Giuliana

juss said:


> yes, saw with my own eyes in the book - although I guess it depends which bag you want


Yeah!! That is great news!! I'm hoping for a Kelly in gris t


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Blushingnude

I'm so excited!!! i was offered an SO (my first one) and didn't know! i was out of the country and my SA asked me to email her my future wishlist and so i did. i expressed to her that i really wanted chèvre leather.  when i came back she said she put in an order (i thought it was just a podium which i was really happy about too) and now i found out it was actually a SO. she is going to ask her manager if its not too late if i can select a color for the interior. 
does anyone know the last day to finalize an SO? 
also i see birkins with the lock and key with the bi-color on the inside of the key holder. does it automatically come like that when ordering a bi-color or do you have to request?
thanks so much! i just got sucked into this whole SO thing and totally confused but very happy!!


----------



## periogirl28

Blushingnude said:


> I'm so excited!!! i was offered an SO (my first one) and didn't know! i was out of the country and my SA asked me to email her my future wishlist and so i did. i expressed to her that i really wanted chèvre leather.  when i came back she said she put in an order (i thought it was just a podium which i was really happy about too) and now i found out it was actually a SO. she is going to ask her manager if its not too late if i can select a color for the interior.
> does anyone know the last day to finalize an SO?
> also i see birkins with the lock and key with the bi-color on the inside of the key holder. does it automatically come like that when ordering a bi-color or do you have to request?
> thanks so much! i just got sucked into this whole SO thing and totally confused but very happy!!



I cannot help you with the closing date for SOs because I think it varies from country to country. The clouchette comes automatically matched to your SO with the same exterior and interior colours. Many congrats!


----------



## Blushingnude

periogirl28 said:


> I cannot help you with the closing date for SOs because I think it varies from country to country. The clouchette comes automatically matched to your SO with the same exterior and interior colours. Many congrats!


ah I live in the US.  i was looking for the name for the "lock and key" lol thanks


----------



## undeuxtrois

When is/was the closing date for SO in Europe?
I know it was in around the end of November in some years...can anyone confirm it for this fall?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

undeuxtrois said:


> When is/was the closing date for SO in Europe?
> I know it was in around the end of November in some years...can anyone confirm it for this fall?


The UK was the end of November this year


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Does anyone know when podium is this January ?


----------



## bagidiotic

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Does anyone know when podium is this January ?


Think they are leaving  mid of Jan


----------



## arlv8500

juss said:


> I also saw that rouge casaque is offered. Nothing re rouge vif though
> Other colors for SS/2017 will be bordeaux, toffee, craie (again), malachite, zanzibar already mentioned, gris T...



Hiya, did you also see rose Azalea and blue atoll?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

arlv8500 said:


> Hiya, did you also see rose Azalea and blue atoll?


Finger crossed for azalea!! It's my dream color!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3521617
> 
> 
> Bleu Zanzibar on top, a hint less intense than bleu hydra, but very very similar
> Bleu zephyr, basically it's the eglantine/Gris pearl version of blue, just a touch of blue, very very very light color


Do you think Zanzibar is bright as Blue Electric?


----------



## mygoodies

Saw this on Insta Bleu Zanzibar in Swift:


----------



## Sparkledolll

mygoodies said:


> Saw this on Insta Bleu Zanzibar in Swift:
> View attachment 3554392



I love it! Looks very similar to Mykonos swift [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ghoztz

mygoodies said:


> Saw this on Insta Bleu Zanzibar in Swift:
> View attachment 3554392



Thats a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rose tyrien, anyone??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rose tyrien, anyone??


Me me me! Offered???


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## c18027

Blue Zanzibar Jigé is up on H.com:
http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/evening-bags/jige-elan-29-clutch-119694.html


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rose tyrien, anyone??


Certainly 
Why not 
Definitely 
Oh yes 
Hehe


----------



## juss

Shiva2009 said:


> Do you guys know if burgundy is offered this SS2017, I wonder becuase I have seen this color in shoe selection. My SA says still has not got new colors yet??☹️


'Bordeaux' will be in, which is similar/same as burgundy, talking colors not wine


----------



## NewBe

bagidiotic said:


> Think they are leaving  mid of Jan


Is it for Europe or US?  Thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

NewBe said:


> Is it for Europe or US?  Thanks


Podium trips  are same worldwide


----------



## princessmaggie

c18027 said:


> Blue Zanzibar Jigé is up on H.com:
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/evening-bags/jige-elan-29-clutch-119694.html



Just to say I saw this color on a pico instore today and neither I or the SA at least in Togo could spot any significant difference to blue hydra. I think in swift this will be a real pop bag! Tempted!


----------



## NewBe

bagidiotic said:


> Podium trips  are same worldwide


I see.  The reason why I asked was because I remember visiting the boutique in France late January 2016 and my SA mentioning something like they can still change their order if there is something i want.   but i remember people mentioning SMs of US boutiques goes in early/mid Jan 2016.  That's why i thought maybe Europe and US have different PO dates.   Or maybe it was something else she was referring to.


----------



## HPassion

princessmaggie said:


> Just to say I saw this color on a pico instore today and neither I or the SA at least in Togo could spot any significant difference to blue hydra. I think in swift this will be a real pop bag! Tempted!


So it is really a bright color irl? I note that hermes.com sometimes show color brighter than it actually is. Thanks.


----------



## csetcos

princessmaggie said:


> Just to say I saw this color on a pico instore today and neither I or the SA at least in Togo could spot any significant difference to blue hydra. I think in swift this will be a real pop bag! Tempted!



I would love to see BZ next to BH- I also find them to be quite similar!


----------



## pcil

Left - blue zanzibar clemence
Right - blue hydra evercolor

I think blue zanzibar is a touch lighter than blue hydra.


----------



## princessmaggie

HPassion said:


> So it is really a bright color irl? I note that hermes.com sometimes show color brighter than it actually is. Thanks.



Really bright!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Left - blue zanzibar clemence
> Right - blue hydra evercolor
> 
> I think blue zanzibar is a touch lighter than blue hydra.
> 
> View attachment 3566917


STUNNING Babe!!!! Sheesh just beautiful blues!


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> STUNNING Babe!!!! Sheesh just beautiful blues!


Thanks hun! Love love your new SO!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Thanks hun! Love love your new SO!! She's beautiful!


Aww thanks


----------



## Miss Al

Argile seems to be back. I have seen quite a few reveals of Jige in argile swift.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## HPassion

pcil said:


> Left - blue zanzibar clemence
> Right - blue hydra evercolor
> 
> I think blue zanzibar is a touch lighter than blue hydra.
> 
> View attachment 3566917


One of my fav colors! So bright and pretty! Thanks for the comparison pic


----------



## miss argile

Miss Al said:


> Argile seems to be back. I have seen quite a few reveals of Jige in argile swift.



I love my argile swift jige!! I would love a kelly in the same color, but swift is really delicate, I have already got some dents inside my jige as I put in a tiny box of chocolate first time carring it  (yes I tried rubbing it, and though they dont show anymore, I can still feel those dents). Does anyone know if argile will come in any non-swift leather in 2017?


----------



## Pursebop

*Do we have a confirmed list of Spring 2017 colors yet? I know of Blue Zanzibar, I have heard rumblings that Gris Tourterelle  & Lime are coming back...
Any additional information? *


----------



## Meta

******** said:


> *Do we have a confirmed list of Spring 2017 colors yet? I know of Blue Zanzibar, I have heard rumblings that Gris Tourterelle  & Lime are coming back...
> Any additional information? *


That was mentioned here. There is also Rose Azalea available in Clemence, Swift and Epsom in various bags, some of which have already been making its round amongst Instagram resellers. Have seen Constance, Birkin 25, Kelly Pochette, Evelyn TPM to name a few.


----------



## QuelleFromage

******** said:


> *Do we have a confirmed list of Spring 2017 colors yet? I know of Blue Zanzibar, I have heard rumblings that Gris Tourterelle  & Lime are coming back...
> Any additional information? *


Yep, my SA just told me a Gris Tourterelle K is likely to come in soon. Quite happy about that


----------



## ermottina

******** said:


> *Do we have a confirmed list of Spring 2017 colors yet? I know of Blue Zanzibar, I have heard rumblings that Gris Tourterelle  & Lime are coming back...
> Any additional information? *


A gris tourterelle kelly was available in my usual store a couple of week ago...lime is coming again!


----------



## Pursebop

*Thanks for sharing.. I'll google rose azalea and check it out *


----------



## Pursebop

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, my SA just told me a Gris Tourterelle K is likely to come in soon. Quite happy about that


*Oh how I would love a little Gris T B25... for that matter even a kelly! Do share your news!*


----------



## Pursebop

ermottina said:


> A gris tourterelle kelly was available in my usual store a couple of week ago...lime is coming again!


*how exciting, thanks for sharing! *


----------



## csetcos

pcil said:


> Left - blue zanzibar clemence
> Right - blue hydra evercolor
> 
> I think blue zanzibar is a touch lighter than blue hydra.
> 
> View attachment 3566917



Thank you for posting this! You are right- just a touch lighter!!


----------



## miss argile

ermottina said:


> A gris tourterelle kelly was available in my usual store a couple of week ago...lime is coming again!


May I ask which leather Gris T Kelly will likely to use? Really hope they can come in with evercolor which is much ligher I feel.


----------



## LovEmAll

FYI - I talked to my SA today and she mentioned that Gris T is not coming.  She mentioned quite a few people have asked about Gris T, but nope...not coming.  She did say malachite is coming (woohoo!!!) Fingers crossed to get my hands on that and lots of pops of color for small leather goods.  HTH!


----------



## ayc

LovEmAll said:


> FYI - I talked to my SA today and she mentioned that Gris T is not coming.  She mentioned quite a few people have asked about Gris T, but nope...not coming.  She did say malachite is coming (woohoo!!!) Fingers crossed to get my hands on that and lots of pops of color for small leather goods.  HTH!


thanks for intel!  malachite is gorgeous color!!


----------



## Shiva2009

I was wondering if anyone seenactual  swatches for SS2017. I keep asking my SA and she is saying she has not received them yet?


----------



## babybaby2011

I am so excited when lime is back


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## boboxu

******** said:


> *Do we have a confirmed list of Spring 2017 colors yet? I know of Blue Zanzibar, I have heard rumblings that Gris Tourterelle  & Lime are coming back...
> Any additional information? *


My SA said gris T is not coming back. Lime is back but in croc, there's will be multi leather combo in bag. Rose Azalea is back in B/K swift sz 25, no other pink, no purple, no other green except malachite.


----------



## undeuxtrois

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone seenactual  swatches for SS2017. I keep asking my SA and she is saying she has not received them yet?



To those who have already seen the 2017 colors : which dark(er) red will be offered in Clemence/Togo?
My SA is still waiting for the new samples...!


----------



## NewBe

Anyone know if the SMs in Europe are leaving for podium this week or next week?  TIA


----------



## papilloncristal

Does anyone know if "Rouge Grenat" and "Rouge Grenade" are the same color? I've seen both names on tags but I can't tell if there're any differences/why there are two names for the same color. Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

papilloncristal said:


> Does anyone know if "Rouge Grenat" and "Rouge Grenade" are the same color? I've seen both names on tags but I can't tell if there're any differences/why there are two names for the same color. Thanks!


Yes they're the same


----------



## teddyboy

I am so confused now, gris t is back or not? really hope it is back.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> My SA said gris T is not coming back. Lime is back but in croc, there's will be multi leather combo in bag. Rose Azalea is back in B/K swift sz 25, no other pink, no purple, no other green except malachite.


Thx for the info dear! what does this mean "there's will be multi leather combo in bag."??? Like the recent multi leather bags????


----------



## ayc

boboxu said:


> My SA said gris T is not coming back. Lime is back but in croc, there's will be multi leather combo in bag. Rose Azalea is back in B/K swift sz 25, no other pink, no purple, no other green except malachite.



thanks for the intel!!


----------



## Meta

NewBe said:


> Anyone know if the SMs in Europe are leaving for podium this week or next week?  TIA


I was told end of the month. 

@Israeli_Flava there's a Birkin that'll be made in 6 or 7 different leathers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> I was told end of the month.
> 
> @Israeli_Flava there's a Birkin that'll be made in 6 or 7 different leathers.


Oh dear, another creative way of using leftover leathers! Only Hermes can make this concept desirable!


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh dear, another creative way of using leftover leathers! Only Hermes can make this concept desirable!


 I literally cracked up when I read your comment.


----------



## tabbi001

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh dear, another creative way of using leftover leathers! Only Hermes can make this concept desirable!


And we all go ga-ga over petit h scrap leathers!


----------



## chicinthecity777

tabbi001 said:


> And we all go ga-ga over petit h scrap leathers!


And silk too!


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx for the info dear! what does this mean "there's will be multi leather combo in bag."??? Like the recent multi leather bags????


It will be a limited version bag comes with different types of leather (8 types of leather in one bag or so)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hope it doesn't look like that crazy 80s Faco. [emoji33]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ElegantRascal

papilloncristal said:


> Does anyone know if "Rouge Grenat" and "Rouge Grenade" are the same color? I've seen both names on tags but I can't tell if there're any differences/why there are two names for the same color. Thanks!


I did some investigating a couple of months ago and discovered that they are definitely different. The items for sale at any one time on the French Hermes website and U.K. website are the same, so you can compare the names for a particular item in French and English - as you can see, Rouge Grenat is Garnet Red, and Rouge Grenade is Pomegranate Red. (I didn't actually buy either, just put both in my 'basket' to look at the details.)
And you can hopefully see that (both wallets are in Epsom leather) the Rouge Grenat is a pink-ish red and the Rouge Grenade is brown-ish. At least they looked very different colours when looking at the original images on the site, I'm afraid my pictures aren't great quality as I just photographed my computer screen...


----------



## NewBe

weN84 said:


> I was told end of the month.
> Thanks so much weN84


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh dear, another creative way of using leftover leathers! Only Hermes can make this concept desirable!



LoL!! I guess Petit H is slowing down that H has to pick up its pace to have a Zero leather leftover [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## crazyforbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx for the info dear! what does this mean "there's will be multi leather combo in bag."??? Like the recent multi leather bags????


i have seen a B35 at a reseller, blue with grey interior and not a special order.


----------



## applebeary

this mid january, is a PO, not SO, right? so will be just single color that we can order?


----------



## Pursebop

crazyforbag said:


> i have seen a B35 at a reseller, blue with grey interior and not a special order.


*Hello crazyforbag... these are special edition pieces arriving called the Birkin Verso. I was offered the Gris Mouette with blue agate interior but it was the 35 size and I preferred smaller. These are only being offered in this combo (and the reverse for now) and in 35. I am sure more colors will be added. I opted for the B30 in GM instead... but a lovely bag. *


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx for the info dear! what does this mean "there's will be multi leather combo in bag."??? Like the recent multi leather bags????


Hello dear ! Just Updated : it's 4 leathers and 4 different shades of green and in B30 for 25k (main is cherve leather)
There will be Constance with rose gold hw : black, blue, dark red
Constance 24 hima 
Lime comes in croc matte @ my store 
Constance mini in ostrich 
The mini 2 kelly comes with the new blue color 
There's some other information too but my head is filled with the 25k limited green bag now so couldn't remember much


----------



## Pursebop

boboxu said:


> Hello dear ! Just Updated : it's 4 leathers and 4 different shades of green and in B30 for 25k (main is cherve leather)
> There will be Constance with rose gold hw : black, blue, dark red
> Constance 24 hima
> Lime comes in croc matte @ my store
> Constance mini in ostrich
> The mini 2 kelly comes with the new blue color
> There's some other information too but my head is filled with the 25k limited green bag now so couldn't remember much


*This info is creating serious distractions from making dinner, LOL 
I can't help but imagine which shades of green... and if maybe theres another alternative color (I already have a bamboo ghillies B30 so might be a conflict of interest, haha...
Daydreaming... thank you for sharing!*


----------



## LovEmAll

boboxu said:


> Hello dear ! Just Updated : it's 4 leathers and 4 different shades of green and in B30 for 25k (main is cherve leather)
> There will be Constance with rose gold hw : black, blue, dark red
> Constance 24 hima
> Lime comes in croc matte @ my store
> Constance mini in ostrich
> The mini 2 kelly comes with the new blue color
> There's some other information too but my head is filled with the 25k limited green bag now so couldn't remember much



Constance hima [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33].


----------



## teddyboy

Thank you for the info. Is there any info about gris t? Thanks a lot


----------



## boboxu

teddyboy said:


> Thank you for the info. Is there any info about gris t? Thanks a lot


As far as I heard, Gris T won't be back this season


----------



## teddyboy

boboxu said:


> As far as I heard, Gris T won't be back this season


 thanks for sharing


----------



## ayc

boboxu said:


> Hello dear ! Just Updated : it's 4 leathers and 4 different shades of green and in B30 for 25k (main is cherve leather)
> There will be Constance with rose gold hw : black, blue, dark red
> Constance 24 hima
> Lime comes in croc matte @ my store
> Constance mini in ostrich
> The mini 2 kelly comes with the new blue color
> There's some other information too but my head is filled with the 25k limited green bag now so couldn't remember much




thanks so much for the info!
do you know if constance with rose gold in what size?


----------



## applebeary

Earlier in the thread there is an info about color for s/s 17 and picture of swatch is available in SO thread but i search the SO thread and cannot find it, would anyone help to send me the link? The picture attached in earlier post is not coming up on my screen either. Pls help ??? Tia


----------



## princessmaggie

ayc said:


> thanks so much for the info!
> do you know if constance with rose gold in what size?


 
100% it's coming in 24 as I'm waiting for one from last summer's podium when I first heard about it. It's Epsom which I was disappointed about but my SA assured me I would appreciate it long term rather than swift because of the C clasp which can damage swift with regular use.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## miss argile

applebeary said:


> Earlier in the thread there is an info about color for s/s 17 and picture of swatch is available in SO thread but i search the SO thread and cannot find it, would anyone help to send me the link? The picture attached in earlier post is not coming up on my screen either. Pls help ??? Tia


Im not sure which one you were talking about, but I stumble upon this late last year  (not sure why it says ss17 on top as well), which is quite good in terms of deciding leather/color combo. Also wondering if there is an updated version.


----------



## teddyboy

miss argile said:


> Im not sure which one you were talking about, but I stumble upon this late last year  (not sure why it says ss17 on top as well), which is quite good in terms of deciding leather/color combo. Also wondering if there is an updated version.


Wow, thanks for the info. 
By the way , what PE17 means?


----------



## QuelleFromage

teddyboy said:


> Wow, thanks for the info.
> By the way , what PE17 means?


It means Printemps-Été.


----------



## ayc

princessmaggie said:


> 100% it's coming in 24 as I'm waiting for one from last summer's podium when I first heard about it. It's Epsom which I was disappointed about but my SA assured me I would appreciate it long term rather than swift because of the C clasp which can damage swift with regular use.


wow, that will be amazing!  can't wait to see it!  thanks for info!!


----------



## princessmaggie

ayc said:


> wow, that will be amazing!  can't wait to see it!  thanks for info!!


Me either!! Someone posted an etoupe C on here last week with the rose gold hardware and it was stunning!


----------



## Orangefanatic

princessmaggie said:


> Me either!! Someone posted an etoupe C on here last week with the rose gold hardware and it was stunning!


That will be a dream!!! Love Love RG


----------



## princessmaggie

Orangefanatic said:


> That will be a dream!!! Love Love RG


Me too! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## balanceinheels

How often do they bring back old colors like rose sakura?  Has anyone even seen a b in this color recently?


----------



## hermes730

Anyone know whether rose azalee will come in B/K?


----------



## miss argile

hermes730 said:


> Anyone know whether rose azalee will come in B/K?


I just saw a newly arrived B25 Rose Azalea swift with GHW from a reseller, so probably is.


----------



## bagidiotic

hermes730 said:


> Anyone know whether rose azalee will come in B/K?


Yes


----------



## Txoceangirl

bagidiotic said:


> Yes


All sizes or just 25?  It's on my podium list, hopeful for b30


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> All sizes or just 25?  It's on my podium list, hopeful for b30


My sm only offered  me k28 k25
I rejected 
I did this color for my last so b30


----------



## Txoceangirl

bagidiotic said:


> My sm only offered  me k28 k25
> I rejected
> I did this color for my last so b30


Thanks, dear!

I thought about it for SO but didn't want Epsom. Looking forward to seeing your SO.


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks, dear!
> 
> I thought about it for SO but didn't want Epsom. Looking forward to seeing your SO.


Thanks you too
I don't care whatever leather
All h leathers are good
I am after the size and color
And exclusive u stamp
Hehe


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hermes730

bagidiotic said:


> My sm only offered  me k28 k25
> I rejected
> I did this color for my last so b30



Did it come from Epsom/ Togo?


----------



## kathydep

Hi! Does anyone know if stores are going to get the Cinetic in the next few months? Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

miss argile said:


> I just saw a newly arrived B25 Rose Azalea swift with GHW from a reseller, so probably is.



Can you please post a photo or PM me the name of the reseller account? I believe this combo was ordered for me at podium.


----------



## miss argile

BBC said:


> Can you please post a photo or PM me the name of the reseller account? I believe this combo was ordered for me at podium.


PMed


----------



## runner1234

boboxu said:


> As far as I heard, Gris T won't be back this season


Does anyone have info on when if ever grisT will be back? Totally lusting after this color


----------



## loubsandlulu

I've only seen the Gris T this season in the Garden Party


----------



## ermottina

miss argile said:


> May I ask which leather Gris T Kelly will likely to use? Really hope they can come in with evercolor which is much ligher I feel.


was in togo


----------



## KRZ

balanceinheels said:


> How often do they bring back old colors like rose sakura?  Has anyone even seen a b in this color recently?



I managed to get one last December. It was chèvre in ghw


----------



## KRZ

teddyboy said:


> I am so confused now, gris t is back or not? really hope it is back.



My SA also said it's not coming back


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pic from IG from a reseller. Rose Azalea B25.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Natalie j said:


> Pic from IG from a reseller. Rose Azalea B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581116




Omg such a pretty pink!!  Thanks for posting N!


----------



## Miss Al

Natalie j said:


> Pic from IG from a reseller. Rose Azalea B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581116



I know this is off topic, but take a look at the reseller's inventory! Woah! Gosh!


----------



## Pursebop

boboxu said:


> My SA said gris T is not coming back. Lime is back but in croc, there's will be multi leather combo in bag. Rose Azalea is back in B/K swift sz 25, no other pink, no purple, no other green except malachite.


*thanks for the update, I received confirmation that Gris T is NOT coming too  *


----------



## miss argile

May I ask when the 2017 s/s swatches will be available? Cant wait to see some new colors!


----------



## lebagfairy

Is it harder to get a SO for a exotic B or K than a regular leather bag? Also my understanding is that you can place an order twice a year before some cutoff, in the US does anyone know when the two ordering periods are?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## runner1234

******** said:


> *thanks for the update, I received confirmation that Gris T is NOT coming too  *


Like not EVER coming back or just not coming back this season?


----------



## Kkho

miss argile said:


> May I ask when the 2017 s/s swatches will be available? Cant wait to see some new colors!



They are in the stores already. Saw the swatches last week.


----------



## Hat Trick

Anything new?


----------



## SaSaEN

Dear experts,
Do you know if Vert de Gris will be available for this ss?


----------



## Kkho

Toffee, rouge tomato, rouge grenat will continue into 2017. Malachite and rose azalea are back. Rose azalea will only come in small bags ie b25, k25 , small Evelyn and picotin 18. Lime will only come in several non b/ k/ lindy bags ie verrous, Victoria, Garden party and small leather goods. These are the 3 blue swatches I saw. That's all I remember my SA telling me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I heard yes for bleu electrique


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3583205
> 
> Toffee, rouge tomato, rouge grenat will continue into 2017. Malachite and rose azalea are back. Rose azalea will only come in small bags ie b25, k25 , small Evelyn and picotin 18. Lime will only come in several non b/ k/ lindy bags ie verrous, Victoria, Garden party and small leather goods. These are the 3 blue swatches I saw. That's all I remember my SA telling me.


Thanks  babe 
You're the best


----------



## miss argile

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3583205
> 
> Toffee, rouge tomato, rouge grenat will continue into 2017. Malachite and rose azalea are back. Rose azalea will only come in small bags ie b25, k25 , small Evelyn and picotin 18. Lime will only come in several non b/ k/ lindy bags ie verrous, Victoria, Garden party and small leather goods. These are the 3 blue swatches I saw. That's all I remember my SA telling me.


thanks tons!!! may i ask if toffee is Macassar? or trench?


----------



## Kkho

This is toffee. Looks more like gold than macassar


----------



## csetcos

Colvert is back?


----------



## burukogepanda

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3583205
> 
> Toffee, rouge tomato, rouge grenat will continue into 2017. Malachite and rose azalea are back. Rose azalea will only come in small bags ie b25, k25 , small Evelyn and picotin 18. Lime will only come in several non b/ k/ lindy bags ie verrous, Victoria, Garden party and small leather goods. These are the 3 blue swatches I saw. That's all I remember my SA telling me.



Thanks for posting this Kkho~ do you know if rose azalea b25 and k25 will come in any other skin besides swift?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Natalie j said:


> Pic from IG from a reseller. Rose Azalea B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581116


This color looks even better in swift than Epsom !!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kkho

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks for posting this Kkho~ do you know if rose azalea b25 and k25 will come in any other skin besides swift?



It will come in clemence too. The Evelyn and picotin will be in clemence.


----------



## burukogepanda

Kkho said:


> It will come in clemence too. The Evelyn and picotin will be in clemence.



That's awesome, thank you so much for the info~ hopefully can get my hands on a B or K in RA Clemence~


----------



## ayc

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3583205
> 
> Toffee, rouge tomato, rouge grenat will continue into 2017. Malachite and rose azalea are back. Rose azalea will only come in small bags ie b25, k25 , small Evelyn and picotin 18. Lime will only come in several non b/ k/ lindy bags ie verrous, Victoria, Garden party and small leather goods. These are the 3 blue swatches I saw. That's all I remember my SA telling me.


thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## miss argile

Thank you KKho!!!



csetcos said:


> Colvert is back?


Colvert is french for Mallard, so should be the same as Mallard Blue, so yes


----------



## Folledesac

BBC said:


> I heard yes for bleu electrique



Hi i called my sa today and he told me blue électric is only coming back in small pieces such as kelly mini ( which doesn't suit my lifestyle ).he suggested that i go for blue zanzibar but i'm afraid this is going to be too clear/bright for me. What are the infos you had concerning blue electric ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Folledesac said:


> Hi i called my sa today and he told me blue électric is only coming back in small pieces such as kelly mini ( which doesn't suit my lifestyle ).he suggested that i go for blue zanzibar but i'm afraid this is going to be too clear/bright for me. What are the infos you had concerning blue electric ?



The boutique SM told me directly that they will be getting Bs in that color in the fall - I hadn't even asked about it, it was in the context of her showing me some bags and me deciding between a blue and a black one. I told her I do want a blue bag and that's when she told me about BE coming back. 

I am discussing a/w 2017. I know Zanzibar is s/s, maybe your SA thought you meant spring?


----------



## atomic110

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh dear, another creative way of using leftover leathers! Only Hermes can make this concept desirable!


U r spotted on! And they can claims best way to support sustainability, lol...


----------



## Folledesac

BBC said:


> The boutique SM told me directly that they will be getting Bs in that color in the fall - I hadn't even asked about it, it was in the context of her showing me some bags and me deciding between a blue and a black one. I told her I do want a blue bag and that's when she told me about BE coming back.
> 
> I am discussing a/w 2017. I know Zanzibar is s/s, maybe your SA thought you meant spring?



Thank you so much. You must be right about ss vs fw ! I can wait 6 months more to get the right color ! Did you choose for yourself a black or a blue at last ?


----------



## atomic110

Folledesac said:


> Hi i called my sa today and he told me blue électric is only coming back in small pieces such as kelly mini ( which doesn't suit my lifestyle ).he suggested that i go for blue zanzibar but i'm afraid this is going to be too clear/bright for me. What are the infos you had concerning blue electric ?


I got offered blue zanzibar K32 but i didnt take it because it is real bright blue.
Sharing you the photo here, hope this helps


----------



## Nahreen

I love these bright blue colours and I bought a carmen in this new shade two weeks ago.


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> The boutique SM told me directly that they will be getting Bs in that color in the fall - I hadn't even asked about it, it was in the context of her showing me some bags and me deciding between a blue and a black one. I told her I do want a blue bag and that's when she told me about BE coming back.
> 
> I am discussing a/w 2017. I know Zanzibar is s/s, maybe your SA thought you meant spring?



Yes, they haven't received swatches for new FW colors yet at my store but my SA showed me a piece of paper with the B/K availability for F/W delivery and I am sure that BE was on the B list. I was looking at the Ks so I wasn't paying close attention and didn't see it in Kelly. They have a list of available colors and what leathers/sizes are able to be ordered at Podium. 

My desired combo for next Spring isn't coming as a regular option so I'm waiting for my Paris trip and if not, we'll see if I can SO as the leather is available!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Folledesac said:


> Thank you so much. You must be right about ss vs fw ! I can wait 6 months more to get the right color ! Did you choose for yourself a black or a blue at last ?



I went with black. The other choice was cobalt - so pretty but this was my first black H bag! I haven't had a proper black bag in at least ten years.


----------



## Folledesac

I love black ! Enjoy your bag !


----------



## Folledesac

atomic110 said:


> I got offered blue zanzibar K32 but i didnt take it because it is real bright blue.
> Sharing you the photo here, hope this helps
> View attachment 3584179



Thank you for the pic ! I'm with you, gorgeous but too bright for me as well. Nevermind, winter is coming [emoji6]


----------



## Folledesac

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, they haven't received swatches for new FW colors yet at my store but my SA showed me a piece of paper with the B/K availability for F/W delivery and I am sure that BE was on the B list. I was looking at the Ks so I wasn't paying close attention and didn't see it in Kelly. They have a list of available colors and what leathers/sizes are able to be ordered at Podium.
> 
> My desired combo for next Spring isn't coming as a regular option so I'm waiting for my Paris trip and if not, we'll see if I can SO as the leather is available!



Always better to wait for the right combo. At this level of prices nobody should settle for less than the right bag/size/leather/hardware. I waited almost 2 years to get my rouge garance with permabrass Kelly and never had a regret saying no to the rouge casaque that was available ! Not that i don't like rouge casaque, it's beautiful but because i was set on rouge garance. So i will wait until bleu électrique comes back !


----------



## teddyboy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, they haven't received swatches for new FW colors yet at my store but my SA showed me a piece of paper with the B/K availability for F/W delivery and I am sure that BE was on the B list. I was looking at the Ks so I wasn't paying close attention and didn't see it in Kelly. They have a list of available colors and what leathers/sizes are able to be ordered at Podium.
> 
> My desired combo for next Spring isn't coming as a regular option so I'm waiting for my Paris trip and if not, we'll see if I can SO as the leather is available!


Thank you for this info! I love BE. Did you see Gris T on the FW list? Thanks.


----------



## princessmaggie

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, they haven't received swatches for new FW colors yet at my store but my SA showed me a piece of paper with the B/K availability for F/W delivery and I am sure that BE was on the B list. I was looking at the Ks so I wasn't paying close attention and didn't see it in Kelly. They have a list of available colors and what leathers/sizes are able to be ordered at Podium.
> 
> My desired combo for next Spring isn't coming as a regular option so I'm waiting for my Paris trip and if not, we'll see if I can SO as the leather is available!



Does this mean the SM's are already back from podium?


----------



## csetcos

I'm so excited- I know that we are confirmed for Malachite but this gets me pumped for one of my wishlist bags for this year! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 from Hermès Instagram.

And now that I know Colvert is back- also very pumped!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MSO13

princessmaggie said:


> Does this mean the SM's are already back from podium?



The SM at my store leaves soon I think, I was speaking with my SA. 

They get a list from corporate of the offerings, or at least they did this time.


----------



## MSO13

teddyboy said:


> Thank you for this info! I love BE. Did you see Gris T on the FW list? Thanks.



Gris T is rested for the next couple of seasons as far as I know. They are going forward with Trench and Craie as well as a leather version of the Croc color Beton, a chalky blush but I haven't seen a swatch yet-just the paper with it listed and a tiny square printed from a printer. I believe Gris Mouette will continue in the grays. 

I will say for everyone waiting on Gris T, in the time I've been an H fan I've seen several rested colors come back so I'm sure it's just a matter of waiting a few seasons. H never seems to make anything gone for good!


----------



## teddyboy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gris T is rested for the next couple of seasons as far as I know. They are going forward with Trench and Craie as well as a leather version of the Croc color Beton, a chalky blush but I haven't seen a swatch yet-just the paper with it listed and a tiny square printed from a printer. I believe Gris Mouette will continue in the grays.
> 
> I will say for everyone waiting on Gris T, in the time I've been an H fan I've seen several rested colors come back so I'm sure it's just a matter of waiting a few seasons. H never seems to make anything gone for good!


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Folledesac said:


> I love black ! Enjoy your bag !



Thank you! It's been pouring here so I haven't carried it yet. I waited so long for this particular size I think I might be too excited to use it! I'm not planning to do a reveal, but some TPFers might remember what bag I have been waiting for for YEARS.....like, since 2011.....

...and in related news, I have a new "home" boutique. [emoji177]


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Thank you! It's been pouring here so I haven't carried it yet. I waited so long for this particular size I think I might be too excited to use it! I'm not planning to do a reveal, but some TPFers might remember what bag I have been waiting for for YEARS.....like, since 2011.....
> 
> ...and in related news, I have a new "home" boutique. [emoji177]


Congrats!!  Very interested to hear your story!  Glad at least one of your bags finally made it home to you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Congrats!!  Very interested to hear your story!  Glad at least one of your bags finally made it home to you!!!



Thanks so much Hopiko....not a great story, but definitely a happy ending (or...a new beginning? [emoji4]). It will be a while before I am comfortable posting about it.


----------



## rhm

I've been told the same thing by my store's SM that Gris T has been rested for a few years. 

Trench is the new replacement for the light pastel neutral tone. 

I've been offered Trench 2 times in Birkin 25 and Kelly but declined both times to focus on my HG which is Etoupe. 

But after acquiring my etoupe B, I will most certainly buy a Trench B in 25 if I am ever offered again. 
Its just so beautiful with the gold hardware!


----------



## bobbyzo

Does anybody know the new letter for the yearstamp of 2017?


----------



## crazyforbag

A member here said she saw with her own eyes in the list that Gris T is available again this year. Could it be this color is available in some other country?
I am hoping for a Gris T Birkin.


----------



## kathydep

crazyforbag said:


> A member here said she saw with her own eyes in the list that Gris T is available again this year. Could it be this color is available in some other country?
> I am hoping for a Gris T Birkin.



I have seen it in late november but in GP and Toolbox.


----------



## undeuxtrois

Kkho said:


> They are in the stores already. Saw the swatches last week.



Can you confirm that 'rouge grenat' is still available?


----------



## Kkho

undeuxtrois said:


> Can you confirm that 'rouge grenat' is still available?



According to my SA the reds will still continue. Hermes never completely stops production immediately so even if it is not, I'm sure you will see it spill over into this season.


----------



## Hat Trick

MrsOwen3 said:


> The SM at my store leaves soon I think, I was speaking with my SA..



Mine has just left Australia for Paris today.


----------



## Kelly blossom

I have been yearning for Gris T ever since I let my K35 GT go. I haven't seen Trench yet.. does it have a much more yellow base than GT?


----------



## EmileH

Kelly blossom said:


> I have been yearning for Gris T ever since I let my K35 GT go. I haven't seen Trench yet.. does it have a much more yellow base than GT?



Yes it does. Both are lovely. I have both colors. There is a comparison thread with photos.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it does. Both are lovely. I have both colors. There is a comparison thread with photos.



I agree. Gris T has maybe more of a pinker undertone, Trench has a yellower undertone.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I agree. Gris T has maybe more of a pinker undertone, Trench has a yellower undertone.



I'm not great with colors but I don't see any pink. GT is a grey beige and trench is a yellow beige.  

I should say that I have a trench clutch and a GT Kelly. Unless one plans to have a zillion bags I don't think one needs both. 

Do a search for the thread. It has some excellent photos.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not great with colors but I don't see any pink. GT is a grey beige and trench is a yellow beige.
> 
> I should say that I have a trench clutch and a GT Kelly. Unless one plans to have a zillion bags I don't think one needs both.
> 
> Do a search for the thread. It has some excellent photos.



That's fine. I've been wrong before! [emoji33] I just felt compared to other neutrals it had a faint hint of blush. It's been a long time since I've seen it IRL!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> That's fine. I've been wrong before! [emoji33] I just felt compared to other neutrals it had a faint hint of blush. It's been a long time since I've seen it IRL!



No worries. I'm really horrible with colors myself. Just ask my DH about the blue ottoman I once ordered by mistake. [emoji23]


----------



## undeuxtrois

Kkho said:


> According to my SA the reds will still continue. Hermes never completely stops production immediately so even if it is not, I'm sure you will see it spill over into this season.



Thank you very much - looking forward for a RG bag then![emoji108]


----------



## Nahreen

For those who are interested in the new blue colour blue zanzibar, here is a comparison pic of Carmen keyring in BZ with K wallet in BA. When I saw the keyring online I thought they were nearly the same but next to each other, they are quite different.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Nahreen said:


> For those who are interested in the new blue colour blue zanzibar, here is a comparison pic of Carmen keyring in BZ with K wallet in BA. When I saw the keyring online I thought they were nearly the same but next to each other, they are quite different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587965


Very pretty blue!!!! Thank you


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> That's fine. I've been wrong before! [emoji33] I just felt compared to other neutrals it had a faint hint of blush. It's been a long time since I've seen it IRL!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not great with colors but I don't see any pink. GT is a grey beige and trench is a yellow beige.
> 
> I should say that I have a trench clutch and a GT Kelly. Unless one plans to have a zillion bags I don't think one needs both.
> 
> Do a search for the thread. It has some excellent photos.





BBC said:


> That's fine. I've been wrong before! [emoji33] I just felt compared to other neutrals it had a faint hint of blush. It's been a long time since I've seen it IRL!



You are both correct. In the first round of GT from about 6 years ago, the clemence batch of GT had a definite blush cast. The Togo did not have this tone. I have a clemence Kelly from this time. The newer GT has a more neutral tone, without the blush. I prefer the newer GT or the older Togo, but I love my Kelly. I've had the crazy thought of getting another because to me they are so different. But at least I recognize that it would definitely be crazy so it's not going to happen!


----------



## majusaka

Does malachite come in clemens this time?


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> You are both correct. In the first round of GT from about 6 years ago, *the clemence batch of GT had a definite blush cast. The Togo did not have this tone. *I have a clemence Kelly from this time. The newer GT has a more neutral tone, without the blush. I prefer the newer GT or the older Togo, but I love my Kelly. I've had the crazy thought of getting another because to me they are so different. But at least I recognize that it would definitely be crazy so it's not going to happen!


This! I remember seeing a GT bolide in clemance back in the days and it had pink hint in it. I remember the leather manager in my store then said only GT clemance had this while togo didn't.


----------



## navicular

Hi all, is anyone aware of the types of dark blues and shades of black avail for order at this month's PO?


----------



## rania1981

Here is a picture of blue Zanzibar verso birkin I was offered recently. Was told it is malachite inside. I declined as I am holding out for my hg blue electrique


----------



## rania1981

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it does. Both are lovely. I have both colors. There is a comparison thread with photos.



Can someone direct me to comparison thread of gt vs trench. I recently purchased a trench birkin and would like to see it against the all time favourite gt


----------



## EmileH

rania1981 said:


> Can someone direct me to comparison thread of gt vs trench. I recently purchased a trench birkin and would like to see it against the all time favourite gt



Hi pretty sure there are comparison photos on this thread. If you need more photos let me know and I'll take them in the daylight. I got my GT Kelly back last week. Yay! 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trench-thoughts-talk.952013/


----------



## rania1981

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi pretty sure there are comparison photos on this thread. If you need more photos let me know and I'll take them in the daylight. I got my GT Kelly back last week. Yay!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trench-thoughts-talk.952013/


Thank you for the link dear. Yes I would love to see more daylight photos as well if it's not too much trouble that would be great


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ermottina

rania1981 said:


> Can someone direct me to comparison thread of gt vs trench. I recently purchased a trench birkin and would like to see it against the all time favourite gt


B 35 GT togo and b 30 trench


----------



## ermottina

bobbyzo said:


> Does anybody know the new letter for the yearstamp of 2017?


A...


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for your post about variations in Gris T, dharma.  I agreed with BBC that the color has a pink undertone--It's good to know this varies with year and leather.  Always something else to know about Hermes.


----------



## EmileH

ermottina said:


> B 35 GT togo and b 30 trench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588575



Is your GT older? It does have pink undertones.


----------



## HerLuv

ermottina said:


> B 35 GT togo and b 30 trench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588575



Thanks for the comparison photo ermottina, wonder which one is closer to chanel beige color. Love that one.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for the comparison photo ermottina, wonder which one is closer to chanel beige color. Love that one.



I have GT B30 and Chanel flap in Beige Claire. I can post a comparison photo if you like?

My SA mentioned that there will be H removable straps (Fendi style) coming soon. Price starting around €800.


----------



## HerLuv

Natalie j said:


> I have GT B30 and Chanel flap in Beige Claire. I can post a comparison photo if you like?
> 
> My SA mentioned that there will be H removable straps (Fendi style) coming soon. Price starting around €800.



Please Natalie if you dont mind. I missed the boat on the chanel beige. Been wanting to buy and heard two months ago that it was discontinued. Thanks in advance dear.


----------



## fatcat2523

Natalie j said:


> I have GT B30 and Chanel flap in Beige Claire. I can post a comparison photo if you like?
> 
> My SA mentioned that there will be H removable straps (Fendi style) coming soon. Price starting around €800.



Really?!? I was planning to get a Fendi one for my Evelyne but prefer H...I will check with my SA tomorrow as he is back from Paris next week


----------



## Sparkledolll

fatcat2523 said:


> Really?!? I was planning to get a Fendi one for my Evelyne but prefer H...I will check with my SA tomorrow as he is back from Paris next week



Yep, I don't think it will come until AW17 though.


----------



## ermottina

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is your GT older? It does have pink undertones.



Hi GT birkin bought in  2012. Just for info my friends GT in taurillon clemence from 2011 collection has much more pink inside...


----------



## ermottina

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for the comparison photo ermottina, wonder which one is closer to chanel beige color. Love that one.



Hi chanel beige a bit different


----------



## HerLuv

ermottina said:


> Hi chanel beige a bit different
> View attachment 3589071



Aww you have amazing collection Ermottina. Thanks soooo much for the pic. I guess perhaps argile is closer to the chanel?  [emoji173]️ all of ur neutrals.


----------



## ermottina

HerLuv said:


> Aww you have amazing collection Ermottina. Thanks soooo much for the pic. I guess perhaps argile is closer to the chanel?  [emoji173]️ all of ur neutrals.



Argille closer to GT look at my constance wallet


----------



## HerLuv

ermottina said:


> Argille closer to GT look at my constance wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589079
> View attachment 3589080



Wowwwww you are the queen of neutrals. You are right. I was not sure about chanel and hoping to get the color from H. I guess none is close to the chanel beige. Thanks for all the pics dear. Wonder if the chanel beige will be available again? If you or anyone know kindly pm me coz this is Oot. TIA.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HerLuv said:


> Please Natalie if you dont mind. I missed the boat on the chanel beige. Been wanting to buy and heard two months ago that it was discontinued. Thanks in advance dear.



Here you go. I think Trench is probably closer to the Chanel Beige.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## HerLuv

Natalie j said:


> Here you go. I think Trench is probably closer to the Chanel Beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589096



Thanks Natalie. Your trench looks lovely. I saw a halzan in trench and it has strong yellow undertone. Maybe because it was clemence.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Natalie. Your trench looks lovely. I saw a halzan in trench and it has strong yellow undertone. Maybe because it was clemence.



Sorry I should have said it's Gris T B30 Togo and Chanel Beige Claire caviar leather.


----------



## HerLuv

Natalie j said:


> Sorry I should have said it's Gris T B30 Togo and Chanel Beige Claire caviar leather.



Oh I c. Thx. I am drooling here. You have two of my most fav colors. I am still waiting for GT from SO submitted more than 2 years ago and missed the boat on the beige claire. [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> I have GT B30 and Chanel flap in Beige Claire. I can post a comparison photo if you like?
> 
> My SA mentioned that there will be H removable straps (Fendi style) coming soon. Price starting around €800.


Wow! Great infos dear xoxoxox


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> For those who are interested in the new blue colour blue zanzibar, here is a comparison pic of Carmen keyring in BZ with K wallet in BA. When I saw the keyring online I thought they were nearly the same but next to each other, they are quite different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587965


Awesome snap! I was wondering the difference... so obvious now...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> The boutique SM told me directly that they will be getting Bs in that color in the fall - I hadn't even asked about it, it was in the context of her showing me some bags and me deciding between a blue and a black one. I told her I do want a blue bag and that's when she told me about BE coming back.
> 
> I am discussing a/w 2017. I know Zanzibar is s/s, maybe your SA thought you meant spring?


I have been debating what color blue to add and BE is def the front runner. Hope they release the ELECTRIC color... recent offerings were flat blue....

I am so sad I missed Blue Atoll too tho.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been debating what color blue to add and BE is def the front runner. Hope they release the ELECTRIC color... recent offerings were flat blue....
> 
> I am so sad I missed Blue Atoll too tho.



Isn't blue zephyr similar to blue atoll? It's hard to tell unless they're side by side.


----------



## ilsecita

Natalie j said:


> Isn't blue zephyr similar to blue atoll? It's hard to tell unless they're side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589303


 
Blue zephyr is much lighter IRL than blue atoll and has no green undertones. Definitely a beauty but not close to blue atoll.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ilsecita said:


> Blue zephyr is much lighter IRL than blue atoll and has no green undertones. Definitely a beauty but not close to blue atoll.





Natalie j said:


> Isn't blue zephyr similar to blue atoll? It's hard to tell unless they're side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589303



Yea, BZ I too light and too close to grey for me.... I really need a blue atoll shade to Lagoon ... Lagoon is my other UHG (beside rose shocking)....


----------



## TankerToad

Anyone else waiting for the Fall 2017 swatches ??


----------



## Pursebop

TankerToad said:


> Anyone else waiting for the Fall 2017 swatches ??


*I am anxiously waiting TankerToad  any rumblings anywhere yet? *


----------



## LovEmAll

******** said:


> *I am anxiously waiting TankerToad  any rumblings anywhere yet? *



Nothing yet....my SA still doesn't have them.  Can't wait to see them though!


----------



## ayc

TankerToad said:


> Anyone else waiting for the Fall 2017 swatches ??


me too...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Isn't blue zephyr similar to blue atoll? It's hard to tell unless they're side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589303



I actually think it's closer to Blue St Cyr - it's just a little lighter. (Blue atoll has more green)


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## TankerToad

******** said:


> *I am anxiously waiting TankerToad  any rumblings anywhere yet? *



I'm told mid February 
Very much hoping for a Valentine's Day peek


----------



## chicinthecity777

Natalie j said:


> Isn't blue zephyr similar to blue atoll? It's hard to tell unless they're side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589303


I have seen chèvre and togo swatches of blue zephyr and it's a very very light version of blue atoll with very very faint green under tone. The h.com photo here is fairly true to real life.
The photo of the KP seems to be enhanced with more blue and doesn't look like the swatches I saw.


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awesome snap! I was wondering the difference... so obvious now...


Thank you Israeli Flava.


----------



## rania1981

ermottina said:


> B 35 GT togo and b 30 trench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588575


Thank you so much for all the comparison pics emottina!


----------



## mrs.posh

bobbyzo said:


> Does anybody know the new letter for the yearstamp of 2017?


Its A


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have seen chèvre and togo swatches of blue zephyr and it's a very very light version of blue atoll with very very faint green under tone. The h.com photo here is fairly true to real life.
> The photo of the KP seems to be enhanced with more blue and doesn't look like the swatches I saw.



I don't think it's enhanced. That photo isn't mine, I just use it for reference because I have the same exact KP color (Blue St Cyr) and leather (swift). I don't see as much green in it IRL, Atoll is greener.

My Blue St Cyr, in natural light




Reposting my comparison pic for reference:


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> I don't think it's enhanced. That photo isn't mine, I just use it for reference because I have the same exact KP color (Blue St Cyr) and leather (swift). I don't see as much green in it IRL, Atoll is greener.
> 
> My Blue St Cyr, in natural light
> 
> View attachment 3594401
> 
> 
> Reposting my comparison pic for reference:
> 
> View attachment 3594402


We were not talking about Blue St Cyr, we were talking about blue zephyr. Please read Natalie J's original post.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We were not talking about Blue St Cyr, we were talking about blue zephyr. Please read Natalie J's original post.



And I was talking about how Blue St Cyr was more like blue zephyr than blue atoll, which is too green. Please read my response.


----------



## Heavenplay

Reseller photos of Bordeaux Kellys in swift and togo, the color looks like rouge h with a mix of prune /Havana. How do you like it?


----------



## ilsecita

BBC said:


> And I was talking about how Blue St Cyr was more like blue zephyr than blue atoll, which is too green. Please read my response.



Yes, Blue Zephyr is definitely not as green as blue atoll. But it is very very light and less bright than Blue Saint Cyr. 

I saw Bleu Zephyr in swatches and a Kelly wallet in store last week and it was closer to a lighter Ciel  Hope this helps people!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3594936
> View attachment 3594937
> View attachment 3594938
> 
> 
> Reseller photos of Bordeaux Kellys in swift and togo, the color looks like rouge h with a mix of prune /Havana. How do you like it?


Looks SO much like Prune in swift. And looks more purple than red. It's pretty - I like the subtlety of Prune and Havane better though. Even in Togo this looks very purple. It's not what the swatches had led me to think.


----------



## HermesDH

I saw Bordeaux last week, beautiful color,brown tones.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ilsecita said:


> Yes, Blue Zephyr is definitely not as green as blue atoll. But it is very very light and less bright than Blue Saint Cyr.
> 
> I saw Bleu Zephyr in swatches and a Kelly wallet in store last week and it was closer to a lighter Ciel  Hope this helps people!



Very helpful, thank you! I asked my store for K in blue glacier last podium but the colour  wasn't available so they ordered Blue Zephyr instead. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3594936
> View attachment 3594937
> View attachment 3594938
> 
> 
> Reseller photos of Bordeaux Kellys in swift and togo, the color looks like rouge h with a mix of prune /Havana. How do you like it?


I love it!  In fact, I asked my S A for a size 32 in this color.


----------



## bababebi

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3594936
> View attachment 3594937
> View attachment 3594938
> 
> 
> Reseller photos of Bordeaux Kellys in swift and togo, the color looks like rouge h with a mix of prune /Havana. How do you like it?


Bordeaux is in fact a very old color that came in Box calf and this looks exactly like the vintage Bordeaux box Kelly's in my files. Very dark Rouge Hermes kind of color. Sophisticated.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Natalie j said:


> Very helpful, thank you! I asked my store for K in blue glacier last podium but the colour  wasn't available so they ordered Blue Zephyr instead. Can't wait to see it!


Blue Zephyr is very sweet although very very light. I prefer it to blue glacier. You will like it! What leather did you request?


----------



## ilsecita

I went to the store again and got a better pic of the Bleu Zephyr Kelly wallet in epsom leather


----------



## chicinthecity777

ilsecita said:


> I went to the store again and got a better pic of the Bleu Zephyr Kelly wallet in epsom leather


Thanks for posting! It doesn't look like the swatches I saw but never mind as I saw different leathers. It doesn't look like blue atoll or blue St Cyr. It is in fact quite close to blue glacier. Oh the 50 shades of blues in Hermes! I wish they would concentrate on getting some nice purples and pinks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ilsecita said:


> I went to the store again and got a better pic of the Bleu Zephyr Kelly wallet in epsom leather



That is really closest to blue glacier, I agree. The H.com pic is not really representative of how pale it is.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks for posting! It doesn't look like the swatches I saw but never mind as I saw different leathers. It doesn't look like blue atoll or blue St Cyr. It is in fact quite close to blue glacier. Oh the 50 shades of blues in Hermes! I wish they would concentrate on getting some nice purples and pinks!



Agreed on all counts!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

ilsecita said:


> I went to the store again and got a better pic of the Bleu Zephyr Kelly wallet in epsom leather



I truly love this...I have found the light H blues to be so magical...the ciels, glaciers, etc...when I've paired these blues with dark outfits they almost become a soft neutral and the blue base becomes somehow disengaged/removed.  I'm very curious to see zanzibar in person and compare it to hydra in person.


----------



## ayc

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3594936
> View attachment 3594937
> View attachment 3594938
> 
> 
> Reseller photos of Bordeaux Kellys in swift and togo, the color looks like rouge h with a mix of prune /Havana. How do you like it?


do you happen to know if Bordeaux color will be available in clemence leather?
TIA


----------



## scarletambience

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3594936
> View attachment 3594937
> View attachment 3594938
> 
> 
> Reseller photos of Bordeaux Kellys in swift and togo, the color looks like rouge h with a mix of prune /Havana. How do you like it?



For a moment there I thought it was Rouge H. I took my Birkin (RH) out to compare and my B looked a tad more red. The Bordeaux is more 'Oxblood' - I have riding (equestrian) boots in Bordeaux/Oxblood that look a a lot more like this shade. It looks more 'cool' to me, but of course I could be visually challenged...ha!


----------



## mrs.posh

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks for posting! It doesn't look like the swatches I saw but never mind as I saw different leathers. It doesn't look like blue atoll or blue St Cyr. It is in fact quite close to blue glacier. Oh the 50 shades of blues in Hermes! I wish they would concentrate on getting some nice purples and pinks!



YESSSS!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue Zephyr is very sweet although very very light. I prefer it to blue glacier. You will like it! What leather did you request?



I asked them to surprise me, Togo Retourne or Epsom Sellier. It just has to be K28. [emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hermezzy said:


> I truly love this...I have found the light H blues to be so magical...the ciels, glaciers, etc...when I've paired these blues with dark outfits they almost become a soft neutral and the blue base becomes somehow disengaged/removed.  I'm very curious to see zanzibar in person and compare it to hydra in person.



I saw blue Hydra Evelyn and blue Zanzibar swift CDC last week. Zanzibar isn't as bright and has more green in it. It kind of reminds me of a cross between colvert and blue paon. For me I prefer Hydra for a bright pop of colour.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ilsecita said:


> I went to the store again and got a better pic of the Bleu Zephyr Kelly wallet in epsom leather



Just posted in another thread that I haven't seen any new H colors that I loved but this Bleu Zephyr is positively gorgeous.
Thanks for posting this beautiful pic, *ilsecita*!


----------



## kath00

Is the new Bordeaux color a S/S or fall color?


----------



## Possum

kath00 said:


> Is the new Bordeaux color a S/S or fall color?


May I also ask if Bordeaux is the same as Burgundy? I have seen pics of new bags referred to as "Burgundy" which look very similar.


----------



## Meta

kath00 said:


> Is the new Bordeaux color a S/S or fall color?


It's for S/S


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MCG3220

Has anyone heard back about colours available at the latest podium? I am waiting patiently for rouge casaque in Togo or clemence [emoji7] has anyone heard if this will be an option?


----------



## rwy_ma

MCG3220 said:


> Has anyone heard back about colours available at the latest podium? I am waiting patiently for rouge casaque in Togo or clemence [emoji7] has anyone heard if this will be an option?



I heard from SA that there will be a new pink and new purple. Still waiting to see the swatches


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> I heard from SA that there will be a new pink and new purple. Still waiting to see the swatches


omg hyperventilating!!!!!!!!!!!! do u know the color names?


----------



## Elaria

OMG I am hoping for a lavender purple! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## rwy_ma

Israeli_Flava said:


> omg hyperventilating!!!!!!!!!!!! do u know the color names?



He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]


----------



## majusaka

rwy_ma said:


> He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]


What about the new purple?


----------



## ayc

rwy_ma said:


> I heard from SA that there will be a new pink and new purple. Still waiting to see the swatches


OMG!  really?? for fall/winter 2017?!


----------



## ayc

rwy_ma said:


> He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]



sorry ... dumb question... what is 'strap you" version?


----------



## floflo

rwy_ma said:


> He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]



Can't wait to see the H version of "strap you"!  No more mixing H with Fendi straps!!  [emoji1376][emoji1376]

I hope it will have some embellishments and not just color leather straps!!


----------



## floflo

ayc said:


> sorry ... dumb question... what is 'strap you" version?



Fendi Strap You: 
https://goo.gl/images/trpe0V


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]


Awesome!!!! Please keep posting as u find out! We all are dying to hear the news dear! thank u!


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]





rwy_ma said:


> I heard from SA that there will be a new pink and new purple. Still waiting to see the swatches


Thanks for the infos 
Bravo
Looking  forward


----------



## expatwife

I have to join in, did someone say purple? [emoji23]


----------



## balanceinheels

A new pink and a strap?  Please everyone let us know as you get info on this.  I'm off to email my SA.


----------



## Sparkledolll

rwy_ma said:


> He mentioned that the new pink is more intense then rose azalea. Sorry, can't remember that names, cos too many info in one go. I will need to check with them tmr. Also, there will be H version "strap you" [emoji16]



This is exactly what my SA told me last week! New removable strap starting from around €800. Also there will be Ks with print/graphic handles, I remember asking my SA if I should stop buying twillies then. 

Also he said the new pink shade is somewhere between Rose Azalea and rose shocking. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Ditto on the pink shade between RA and RS. 

Purple will be bright and mid range. Darker than Parme but lighter than raisin. 

Yay!!!  Happy dance!


----------



## little.bear

My SA mentioned to me that the straps are gonna come in variation of colours and patterns. He did tell me the colours but I forgot! And the width of the strap would be slightly wider than the standard Kelly straps. Very pleased to know that they are making their own


----------



## ermottina

MCG3220 said:


> Has anyone heard back about colours available at the latest podium? I am waiting patiently for rouge casaque in Togo or clemence [emoji7] has anyone heard if this will be an option?


Rouge casaque in taurillon is back in this season... in my store is already arrived a birkin 35 for my friend. No news about new color and the new strap are coming in different sizes (from 70 to 110)


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you all for the info. Will there be canvas strap as well? Really need one.


----------



## bagidiotic

HerLuv said:


> Thank you all for the info. Will there be canvas strap as well? Really need one.


You can order  one thru  your home store


----------



## mrs.posh

rwy_ma said:


> I heard from SA that there will be a new pink and new purple. Still waiting to see the swatches


OMG!!! Is this FW17 colours???


----------



## mrs.posh

I am so excited for this
I cannot wait. Thank you ladies for this amazing information! 



Txoceangirl said:


> Ditto on the pink shade between RA and RS.
> 
> Purple will be bright and mid range. Darker than Parme but lighter than raisin.
> 
> Yay!!!  Happy dance!


----------



## HerLuv

bagidiotic said:


> You can order  one thru  your home store



Thanks Bagidiotic, read somewhere here that it takes forever?


----------



## mrs.posh

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Bagidiotic, read somewhere here that it takes forever?


Its between 3-6 months


----------



## bagidiotic

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Bagidiotic, read somewhere here that it takes forever?


I ordered  before 
Anything  1 year  to 1.5 year
I don't mind 
Coz I needed the length  and  hardware 
Amazon  doesn't  come in ghw
I had to order it


----------



## mrs.posh

bagidiotic said:


> I ordered  before
> Anything  1 year  to 1.5 year
> I don't mind
> Coz I needed the length  and  hardware
> Amazon  doesn't  come in ghw
> I had to order it



Wow thats a long time...mine was exotice and it took just shy of 6 months but I am in Europe so maybe that makes a difference...


----------



## HerLuv

mrs.posh said:


> Its between 3-6 months



Thanks for the info mrs. Posh.


----------



## HerLuv

bagidiotic said:


> I ordered  before
> Anything  1 year  to 1.5 year
> I don't mind
> Coz I needed the length  and  hardware
> Amazon  doesn't  come in ghw
> I had to order it



True. I need ghw also. Thanks Bagidiotic


----------



## HerLuv

mrs.posh said:


> Wow thats a long time...mine was exotice and it took just shy of 6 months but I am in Europe so maybe that makes a difference...



Does FSH allow foreigners to order strap? Thanks


----------



## mrs.posh

By that do you mean non-regular customers?
mine was ordered from the UK...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mrs.posh

HerLuv said:


> Does FSH allow foreigners to order strap? Thanks



Response above ^


----------



## HerLuv

mrs.posh said:


> By that do you mean non-regular customers?
> mine was ordered from the UK...



I meant non-locals. can FSH ship oversea when it is ready? Thanks


----------



## EmileH

HerLuv said:


> I meant non-locals. can FSH ship oversea when it is ready? Thanks



Fsh doesn't ship overseas. You have to pick things up in person.


----------



## HerLuv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fsh doesn't ship overseas. You have to pick things up in person.



Thanks so much Pbp!


----------



## mrs.posh

HerLuv said:


> I meant non-locals. can FSH ship oversea when it is ready? Thanks



If they choose to they can. 

As for the strap - it will be much quicker if its places in Europe as the Atelier is based in Europe.


----------



## HerLuv

mrs.posh said:


> If they choose to they can.
> 
> As for the strap - it will be much quicker if its places in Europe as the Atelier is based in Europe.



Thanks mrs. Posh. I will try next time I go to Paris.


----------



## WingNut

HerLuv said:


> I meant non-locals. can FSH ship oversea when it is ready? Thanks



They did for me when I SO'd a bag at FSH. Didn't charge me GST (but I paid duties when DHL delivered to USA). This was in 2008 so it's possible it changed since then.


----------



## EmileH

WingNut said:


> They did for me when I SO'd a bag at FSH. Didn't charge me GST (but I paid duties when DHL delivered to USA). This was in 2008 so it's possible it changed since then.



I think it was more common for them to ship back then. They told me that I need to pick up my SO. They did ship my bag from the spa back to my home store for me but I had a sense that they made an exception. As with all things Hermes I think there are no set rules.


----------



## mrs.posh

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it was more common for them to ship back then. They told me that I need to pick up my SO. They did ship my bag from the spa back to my home store for me but I had a sense that they made an exception. As with all things Hermes I think there are no set rules.



Exactly. Mine was sent quite recently but then I live in Europe.


----------



## Susie Tunes

ermottina said:


> Rouge casaque in taurillon is back in this season... in my store is already arrived a birkin 35 for my friend. No news about new color and the new strap are coming in different sizes (from 70 to 110)



Oh my SM said she'd ordered straps - I was wondering why she mentioned it, now I understand [emoji848]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it was more common for them to ship back then. They told me that I need to pick up my SO. They did ship my bag from the spa back to my home store for me but I had a sense that they made an exception. As with all things Hermes I think there are no set rules.



Absolutely. Last year I was asked to 
personally pick up my SO for security reasons. This year my SA offered to ship a very special bag to us. ??? Go figure!


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely. Last year I was asked to
> personally pick up my SO for security reasons. This year my SA offered to ship a very special bag to us. ??? Go figure!



I think all of these rules depends on the weather that day or mood of the SA LOL...It seems to happen when you least expect it and when you don't ask for it...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mrs.posh said:


> I think all of these rules depends on the weather that day or mood of the SA LOL...It seems to happen when you least expect it and when you don't ask for it...



This. *mrs,p* you are so right ~ with H rules are meant to be broken!!!


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> I think all of these rules depends on the weather that day or mood of the SA LOL...It seems to happen when you least expect it and when you don't ask for it...



Maybe true, I just realised my SA may have offered so that the bag would reach us in time for Christmas, because I received the email one week before.


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> OMG!!! Is this FW17 colours???



Yes, they are for FW17


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## rwy_ma

Israeli_Flava said:


> omg hyperventilating!!!!!!!!!!!! do u know the color names?



They are called "Pourpre pink" and "Rose intense".

Gosh! I can't wait to see the swatches [emoji85]


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> They are called "Pourpre pink" and "Rose intense".
> 
> Gosh! I can't wait to see the swatches [emoji85]


Thanks 
Getting  us excited  already


----------



## csetcos

rwy_ma said:


> They are called "Pourpre pink" and "Rose intense".
> 
> Gosh! I can't wait to see the swatches [emoji85]



Do you know what the purple name is? We weren't told the names yesterday- just the sense of the colors!!!


----------



## rwy_ma

csetcos said:


> Do you know what the purple name is? We weren't told the names yesterday- just the sense of the colors!!!



Pourpre - purple in French 
I guess Pourpre pink is the purple.


----------



## MCG3220

ermottina said:


> Rouge casaque in taurillon is back in this season... in my store is already arrived a birkin 35 for my friend. No news about new color and the new strap are coming in different sizes (from 70 to 110)



Thanks for your reply. I'm ever hopeful rouge casaque will come my way!

Very excited to hear about the new shade of pink and purple.


----------



## EmileH

csetcos said:


> Do you know what the purple name is? We weren't told the names yesterday- just the sense of the colors!!!



Oh wow! A purple pink. That sounds like tosca. Im guessing of course. Sounds promising.


----------



## Hat Trick

Rose intense sounds exciting!  I missed out on rose tyrien and rose shocking. Was more a blue lover at that time.


----------



## little.bear

HerLuv said:


> Thank you all for the info. Will there be canvas strap as well? Really need one.



Yep!


----------



## lebagfairy

Wow can't wait to see!! Do you know around when these will start trickling into the stores?



rwy_ma said:


> They are called "Pourpre pink" and "Rose intense".
> 
> Gosh! I can't wait to see the swatches [emoji85]


----------



## rwy_ma

lebagfairy said:


> Wow can't wait to see!! Do you know around when these will start trickling into the stores?



They said the swatches should be arrived very soon. 

The actually items will be around Sept


----------



## lebagfairy

rwy_ma said:


> They said the swatches should be arrived very soon.
> 
> The actually items will be around Sept


Thanks cannot wait!!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

rwy_ma said:


> They are called "Pourpre pink" and "Rose intense".
> 
> Gosh! I can't wait to see the swatches [emoji85]



Thank you for this, you beat my sources in Paris!!! 
I hope these 2 colours are in the A/FW17 A La Carte list!


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> Thank you for this, you beat my sources in Paris!!!
> I hope these 2 colours are in the A/FW17 A La Carte list!



You are welcome  
You mean the a la carte like for SO in April/May this year?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> They are called "Pourpre pink" and "Rose intense".
> 
> Gosh! I can't wait to see the swatches [emoji85]


Wow love those names!
Dying to see swatches as well!!!
A La Carte for April are the same colors as last time right?
So these colors may be available for Fall 2017 SO period???


----------



## rwy_ma

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow love those names!
> Dying to see swatches as well!!!
> A La Carte for April are the same colors as last time right?
> So these colors may be available for Fall 2017 SO period???



It would be even nicer if they will be available in Chèvre [emoji28] (I wish!)

I think so - from what I have been told the SO list for Apr 2017 should be the same as the one in Oct 2016.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> It would be even nicer if they will be available in Chèvre [emoji28] (I wish!)
> 
> I think so - from what I have been told the SO list for Apr 2017 should be the same as the one in Oct 2016.


OMG yes chevre please hahahahah
Yea I'm not dying to order anything this April. Some nice colors but nothing I'm interested in chevre =(
Thx so much for the INTEL!!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

rwy_ma said:


> You are welcome
> You mean the a la carte like for SO in April/May this year?


I meant for AW2017 list.


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> I meant for AW2017 list.



Let's wait and see


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow love those names!
> Dying to see swatches as well!!!
> A La Carte for April are the same colors as last time right?
> So these colors may be available for Fall 2017 SO period???





rwy_ma said:


> Let's wait and see



It is likely that these 2 colours will be in the next ALC list. As the new colours of last season's are mostly in the ALC list last FW16.
Pourpe and Rose Extreme

I hope they come in Chevre!


----------



## mrs.posh

deleted


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> It is likely that these 2 colours will be in the next ALC list. As the new colours of last season's are mostly in the ALC list last FW16.
> Pourpe and Rose Extreme
> 
> I hope they come in Chevre!



Already thinking what's my wish list will be [emoji85]
I hope they will have the RGHW option for B and K in the next ALC [emoji16]


----------



## wantitneedit

Can anyone please tell me in what leathers the colour Burgundy will be offered ? thanks so much


----------



## sundaymorningrain

wantitneedit said:


> Can anyone please tell me in what leathers the colour Burgundy will be offered ? thanks so much


I think it might come in all the classic/regular leathers - I've seen a bordeaux epsom kelly wallet, a bordeaux clemence picotin, and a few pages back someone posted a reseller photos of bordeaux swift KP and bordeaux togo K


----------



## sundaymorningrain

aimee* said:


> I think it might come in all the classic/regular leathers - I've seen a bordeaux epsom kelly wallet, a bordeaux clemence picotin, and a few pages back someone posted a reseller photos of bordeaux swift KP and bordeaux togo K


Sorry, also just realized you were asking about burgundy which I assumed you meant bordeaux.  Probavly not a good assumption to make in the world of h colours, so ignore me if burgundy =/= bordeaux!!


----------



## bagidiotic

wantitneedit said:


> Can anyone please tell me in what leathers the colour Burgundy will be offered ? thanks so much


From what i seen so far
Epsom 
Swift
Clemence 
Togo


----------



## QuelleFromage

aimee* said:


> Sorry, also just realized you were asking about burgundy which I assumed you meant bordeaux.  Probavly not a good assumption to make in the world of h colours, so ignore me if burgundy =/= bordeaux!!


Burgundy: Bourgogne. Bordeaux: Bordeaux.


----------



## sundaymorningrain

QuelleFromage said:


> Burgundy: Bourgogne. Bordeaux: Bordeaux.


Ah, that makes sense.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## burukogepanda

Does anyone know what other color options are available this season for the verso besides blue Zanzibar/malachite?


----------



## H. for H.

burukogepanda said:


> Does anyone know what other color options are available this season for the verso besides blue Zanzibar/malachite?



I saw it in Gris Mouette with Blue Agate interior.


----------



## QuelleFromage

H. for H. said:


> I saw it in Gris Mouette with Blue Agate interior.


Gold with Geranium also


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## balanceinheels

QuelleFromage said:


> Gold with Geranium also


 was this a K or a B?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

balanceinheels said:


> was this a K or a B?


A B35 is posted here on tpf dear


----------



## Possum

QuelleFromage said:


> Burgundy: Bourgogne. Bordeaux: Bordeaux.





aimee* said:


> Sorry, also just realized you were asking about burgundy which I assumed you meant bordeaux.  Probavly not a good assumption to make in the world of h colours, so ignore me if burgundy =/= bordeaux!!


Thankyou @QuelleFromage for your clarification. It appears Hermes likes to confuse us again, as I did some research on this topic and it appears Burgundy and Bordeaux share the same colour code being 57. Therefore, in this instance, Burgundy = Bordeaux. (Reference post #11142 of the Post Ebay/Web finds thread.)


----------



## San2222

Israeli_Flava said:


> A B35 is posted here on tpf dear


which thread?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

San2222 said:


> which thread?


Sorry I can't recall....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

San2222 said:


> which thread?


I can't recall the thread but it belongs to @Melbee


----------



## QuelleFromage

Possum said:


> Thankyou @QuelleFromage for your clarification. It appears Hermes likes to confuse us again, as I did some research on this topic and it appears Burgundy and Bordeaux share the same colour code being 57. Therefore, in this instance, Burgundy = Bordeaux. (Reference post #11142 of the Post Ebay/Web finds thread.)


Could not tell you what H thinks. MyMy mom has a Bordeaux croc Kelly that was never called Burgundy.


balanceinheels said:


> was this a K or a B?


It's not what it was, it is what is produced.


----------



## burukogepanda

H. for H. said:


> I saw it in Gris Mouette with Blue Agate interior.





QuelleFromage said:


> Gold with Geranium also



Thanks H. For H. and QF~

Pretty99 has posted here previously that these would be available from last season~~~

Birkin / Kelly verso: 
Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside

So I guess this season, they are adding smaller sizes, possibly in: gold/geranium, blue Zanzibar/malachite... wonder if there's more~


----------



## bagidiotic

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks H. For H. and QF~
> 
> Pretty99 has posted here previously that these would be available from last season~~~
> 
> Birkin / Kelly verso:
> Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside
> 
> So I guess this season, they are adding smaller sizes, possibly in: gold/geranium, blue Zanzibar/malachite... wonder if there's more~


Looks like  more varieties combi  are releasing


----------



## Sparkledolll

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks H. For H. and QF~
> 
> Pretty99 has posted here previously that these would be available from last season~~~
> 
> Birkin / Kelly verso:
> Togo leather only comes in 35: Gris mouette/blue agate inside; black/ agate inside; gold/ rouge grenade inside
> 
> So I guess this season, they are adding smaller sizes, possibly in: gold/geranium, blue Zanzibar/malachite... wonder if there's more~



Hi, thanks for the info. Do you know if this season they're doing B30 Verso or just B35 again?


----------



## wantitneedit

Thanks everyone for your replies, i look forward to seeing more pics and maybe IRL!


----------



## burukogepanda

Natalie j said:


> Hi, thanks for the info. Do you know if this season they're doing B30 Verso or just B35 again?



I have seen reseller posting B30 in blue Zanzibar/malachite, so I think there will be other sizes besides 35~


----------



## balanceinheels

Israeli_Flava said:


> A B35 is posted here on tpf dear



Thank you!


----------



## balanceinheels

QuelleFromage said:


> Could not tell you what H thinks. MyMy mom has a Bordeaux croc Kelly that was never called Burgundy.
> 
> It's not what it was, it is what is produced.



Oh, I understand.  So it's technically a possibility for both bags?  I looked at the B35, in another thread, that someone mentioned above.  This is a beautiful combination of colors.


----------



## QuelleFromage

balanceinheels said:


> Oh, I understand.  So it's technically a possibility for both bags?  I looked at the B35, in another thread, that someone mentioned above.  This is a beautiful combination of colors.


I've only seen the B35s....if anyone's seen the K in gold/geranium, shout  . I haven't seen the rumored gold/rouge grenade or rouge grenat (I have heard both  and people confuse these colors understandably).
I'm really glad for my wallet's sake that only GM/BA has crossed my path!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know if the new color blue zephyr will come in birkins?


----------



## rhm

Has anyone been informed if Blue Sapphire is still being offered in birkin 25? I have been on the waitlist for quite sometime but if this color is out of production I'm going to jump my shift over to Malachite.


----------



## mylilsnowy

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if the new color blue zephyr will come in birkins?


Yes, it comes in B/K.


----------



## seline924

I ordered a passport case from .com, here is the side by side comparison. blue zephyr vs blue atoll.


----------



## seline924

Here is the one with togo in blue atoll


----------



## Hermezzy

seline924 said:


> Here is the one with togo in blue atoll


Thank you for these pics...they are so helpful! I just ordered the exact same Tarmac and have been wondering how the color compares to the other lighter H blues, like atoll, glacier, lin, st cyr, etc...seeing your pics confirms for me I made the right choice!


----------



## seline924

Hermezzy said:


> Thank you for these pics...they are so helpful! I just ordered the exact same Tarmac and have been wondering how the color compares to the other lighter H blues, like atoll, glacier, lin, st cyr, etc...seeing your pics confirms for me I made the right choice!


Yep!!!I love this color so much!!! Prob > blue atoll. lol


----------



## Hermezzy

seline924 said:


> Yep!!!I love this color so much!!! Prob > blue atoll. lol


Funny--- I always thought my preferences were for darker colors and neutrals...and for bags that is the case.  But for SLGs I just adore the pop of pastels, bright colors, and those special shades that only H can do so well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Loving blue zephyr!!


----------



## rk4265

mylilsnowy said:


> Yes, it comes in B/K.


Great thank you lovely


----------



## Hermezzy

I got the blue zephyr tarmac today and it is a stunning color- I can't stop staring...it is luminous but softly so.  My SA said it was as if blue atoll had been given a few drops of white.  To me it is one of the most mesmerizing H blues...I'm hooked!


----------



## rk4265

Hermezzy said:


> I got the blue zephyr tarmac today and it is a stunning color- I can't stop staring...it is luminous but softly so.  My SA said it was as if blue atoll had been given a few drops of white.  To me it is one of the most mesmerizing H blues...I'm hooked!


Pix please


----------



## Meta

rk4265 said:


> Pix please


@seline924 posted the pics of the exact same item just a few posts above?!


----------



## rk4265

weN84 said:


> @seline924 posted the pics of the exact same item just a few posts above?!


My bad, I thought she got a bag


----------



## princessmaggie

New pinks and greens and greys and blues OH MY!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

Just wanted to share pic of Aqua Bastia in Chevre as it seems to be back in SLG?


----------



## dharma

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to share pic of Aqua Bastia in Chevre as it seems to be back in SLG?


Wow. I have a vision  agenda in this color. It's at least 15 years old and I love it so much, it's such a gorgeous pastel. I always hoped for its return.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to share pic of Aqua Bastia in Chevre as it seems to be back in SLG?


This is so pretty! Soooo H Aqua is diff than Lagoon right? Dying for a lagoon or similar color B30!


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is so pretty! Soooo H Aqua is diff than Lagoon right? Dying for a lagoon or similar color B30!


Aqua is many shades lighter than lagoon. Got these swatches from lecrin.jp for your reference.


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is so pretty! Soooo H Aqua is diff than Lagoon right? Dying for a lagoon or similar color B30!


@yodaling1 answered your Q.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> @yodaling1 answered your Q.





yodaling1 said:


> Aqua is many shades lighter than lagoon. Got these swatches from lecrin.jp for your reference.
> View attachment 3615935



Thank you darlings!!!
Hmmmm I wonder then how Aqua compares to Blue Atoll.
I wished atoll was a little greener so maybe aqua is that color????
I'm so excited and hope it makes a comeback in Birkin =)
I will turn into a mad woman! hahahahah


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

yodaling1 said:


> Aqua is many shades lighter than lagoon. Got these swatches from lecrin.jp for your reference.
> View attachment 3615935



Thanks for the information, yodaling! Very helpful and will go to their website.


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to share pic of Aqua Bastia in Chevre as it seems to be back in SLG?



Very pretty color!

Although at first I thought it was Zephyr....atoll, St cyr, aqua, lagon, they're all starting to look the same to me!


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> Very pretty color!
> 
> Although at first I thought it was Zephyr....atoll, St cyr, aqua, lagon, they're all starting to look the same to me!


Zephyr is a very light powder blue.  Not sure if it comes in chevre to make a fair comparison.


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> Just wanted to share pic of Aqua Bastia in Chevre as it seems to be back in SLG?


Gorgeous piece.  I'm so glad aqua is back...it's been too long and it is truly special.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Zephyr is a very light powder blue.  to make a fair comparison.


Yes it does as I have seen the swatch.


----------



## kath00

This is the new Caramel color?  From an ebay reseller...


----------



## mygoodies

kath00 said:


> This is the new Caramel color?  From an ebay reseller...



Love this as it doesn't have contrast stitching like on the Gold. Hope its a new color indeed!


----------



## Meta

kath00 said:


> This is the new Caramel color?  From an ebay reseller...


Toffee is for this SS17 but I believe Caramel is a few seasons older. I can't quite identify if this is Caramel or Toffee unfortunately.  (Perhaps the date stamp might help?)


----------



## kath00

Sorry it is a T so it is not a "new color" as the ebay listing stated.  So it is probably Caramel.  NMA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-color-H...ogo-Leather-/222419128804?hash=item33c93691e4


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Shiva2009

My SA is telling me about blue zephyr and malachite are new colors but they do not have swatches for SS yet? Do you think is that possible?


----------



## bagidiotic

Shiva2009 said:


> My SA is telling me about blue zephyr and malachite are new colors but they do not have swatches for SS yet? Do you think is that possible?


Not possible 
Items are out for sale
Plus malachite is a returning  color


----------



## LovEmAll

Shiva2009 said:


> My SA is telling me about blue zephyr and malachite are new colors but they do not have swatches for SS yet? Do you think is that possible?


  My SA has not gotten swatches either so don't feel too bad.  She did confirm that malachite is coming back (soooo excited about that).  Hopefully she will get the swatches soon as I want to see the rose azalea in real life


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Love this as it doesn't have contrast stitching like on the Gold. Hope its a new color indeed!


No, it's not new... this is older color.
the new toffee color for this season also has contrast stitching.... I have only seen Epsom leather in this color though so far on C24....


----------



## partialtopink

Toffee is gorgeous! I've made it known I've been eying a gold B for the longest time. Hopefully my SA calls me if one of these ends up in the store!


----------



## PARIS15

Hello ladies, i am new in the forum but not in the Hermes world.
My SA in Paris told me that the kelly mini (pouchette) and kelly cut clutches will no longer be produced in epsom which 
i like it as it hold the shape of the clutch more than swift. And since MALACHITE is back anyone has an idea if this info is true or it has been changed?
Thanks !


----------



## MARTY1975

i was told that next winter we will see  kelly and birkin with colored handles ... (not SO but regular offer) .My SA maintained a bit of mystery about this innovation. Some of you have more information about them?


----------



## LailaT

QuelleFromage said:


> ...a Bordeaux croc Kelly that was never called Burgundy...


IMO Hermès translates color names for their website shoppers (and the English speaking world) with less attention than we pay to the details.  I find some French words have a clearer path to an English equivalent, and some have more subtle and interpretable meanings.
(That's why the color code is the info one best uses to ID - I realize you already know this, but for others reading here and confused)

As to the rose pourpre (it was spelled a couple of ways on this thread) I at first thought it was a typo and should be rose poudre - an older color I love!  Oh well, assumptions can be easily misled in this wonderful world of H!


----------



## bagidiotic

MARTY1975 said:


> i was told that next winter we will see  kelly and birkin with colored handles ... (not SO but regular offer) .My SA maintained a bit of mystery about this innovation. Some of you have more information about them?


Think some of them were shown on  h latest  runway


----------



## Amka

MARTY1975 said:


> i was told that next winter we will see kelly and birkin with colored handles ... (not SO but regular offer) .My SA maintained a bit of mystery about this innovation. Some of you have more information about them?





bagidiotic said:


> Think some of them were shown on  h latest  runway



Just saw this on Vogue's website and thought this may be the colored handle style that is coming next season?


Link: http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/pre-fall-2017/hermes/slideshow/collection#15


----------



## TankerToad

Yes these handles will be for Fall, very special


----------



## Hat Trick

Amka said:


> Just saw this on Vogue's website and thought this may be the colored handle style that is coming next season?
> View attachment 3620185
> 
> Link: http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/pre-fall-2017/hermes/slideshow/collection#15



It's the teeth from the Shark Bolide


----------



## bobbyzo

Amka said:


> Just saw this on Vogue's website and thought this may be the colored handle style that is coming next season?
> View attachment 3620185
> 
> Link: http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/pre-fall-2017/hermes/slideshow/collection#15


the new bags are everything! FW2017!!!!


----------



## Monceau

^ My wish list for 2017: either the black K or the fauve K with the colored handle! 
I have a BB sellier and I've been trying to justify a second black K, so the handle totally justifies it!


----------



## Chagall

bobbyzo said:


> the new bags are everything! FW2017!!!!


Love the new handles.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ Not a fan of the coloured handles. They are either going to be covered under twillys, or the stitching will just accumulate dirty and grease from hands.


----------



## Susie Tunes

bobbyzo said:


> the new bags are everything! FW2017!!!!



They look like little snakes [emoji216] Wonder if the new belts will have the same patterns...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Susie Tunes said:


> They look like little snakes [emoji216] Wonder if the new belts will have the same patterns...



I was thinking they look like something from Dr Seuss.
Pretty appropriate thought today. [emoji254]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ not so sure about these handles, some I like and others it seems like H is trying too hard. Probably not for me :Le Sigh:


----------



## lulilu

A little bit like the Chanel Coco flap with lizard handles.  I like them.


----------



## ayc

hmm.. not sure about those handles..
I need to use twillys to prevent my dirty hands from ruin those handles


----------



## TankerToad

I LOVE the handles.
Actually ordered one of these bags with the unique handles. Cant wait for it to arrive.
The craie with the barenia detail , makes me swoon.


----------



## LailaT

TankerToad said:


> I LOVE the handles.
> Actually ordered one of these bags with the unique handles. Cant wait for it to arrive.
> The craie with the barenia detail , makes me swoon.



Woohoo!!! I can't wait to see your pix of it, that sounds so beautiful.  Love both craie and barenia


----------



## floflo

Wow... they're now on H's official Instagram page. Guess they are real, and happening sooner then expected.


----------



## bababebi

I desperately hope these handles are a minority of the Kelly bags made this coming season. I don't like them and if they are standard issue I won't be buying. Clash with my own ideas on how to put my clothes and outfits together.


----------



## HPassion

Feels like Hermes is copying Fendi...


----------



## Chagall

HPassion said:


> Feels like Hermes is copying Fendi...


I wish they would make some Hermes bag straps like Fendi.


----------



## EmileH

HPassion said:


> Feels like Hermes is copying Fendi...



Agree completely. Why do they feel the need to copy every silly trend? First those ridiculous Gucci slippers now this. They are lowering the brand. 

Oh and apparently the straps are coming next. [emoji849]


----------



## Monceau

TankerToad said:


> I LOVE the handles.
> Actually ordered one of these bags with the unique handles. Cant wait for it to arrive.
> The craie with the barenia detail , makes me swoon.



Fabulous, congratulations! Can't wait to see it...
I think the neutrals  (Craie, noir, fauve barenia)  are chic. Don't know if I would like it on colorful bags, but the handle motif works well with the neutrals.  H has a long history of incorporating exotic cultural references, so these are in the same vein as Touareg offerings of years past. 

Do you know if these will be available in a 32? It's hard to tell from the photos, but the craie looks like a 28 and the black looks like a 32.


----------



## Chagall

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely. Why do they feel the need to copy every silly trend? First those ridiculous Gucci slippers now this. They are lowering the brand.
> 
> Oh and apparently the straps are coming next. [emoji849]


Great. I am sure they will be very tasteful like everything else from Hermes. Can't wait!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

Monceau said:


> Fabulous, congratulations! Can't wait to see it...
> I think the neutrals  (Craie, noir, fauve barenia)  are chic. Don't know if I would like it on colorful bags, but the handle motif works well with the neutrals.  H has a long history of incorporating exotic cultural references, so these are in the same vein as Touareg offerings of years past.
> 
> Do you know if these will be available in a 32? It's hard to tell from the photos, but the craie looks like a 28 and the black looks like a 32.


They will only come in 28 and 32.


----------



## westcoastgal

floflo said:


> Wow... they're now on H's official Instagram page. Guess they are real, and happening sooner then expected.
> 
> View attachment 3622095
> View attachment 3622096


Not totally to my taste but if people like them then good! They look sharkey!


----------



## EmileH

I see that people will either love or hate them. Thank goodness I like larger bags. It won't impact me at all. [emoji2]


----------



## mygoodies

floflo said:


> Wow... they're now on H's official Instagram page. Guess they are real, and happening sooner then expected.
> 
> View attachment 3622095
> View attachment 3622096



Phewwww thank goodness I'm not tempted by these at all. Wallet happy  However they would be nice to have as collector pieces.


----------



## TankerToad

bababebi said:


> I desperately hope these handles are a minority of the Kelly bags made this coming season. I don't like them and if they are standard issue I won't be buying. Clash with my own ideas on how to put my clothes and outfits together.



Yes a few only will be made.
Boutiques must request and may or may not get.
My understanding is they can order one per boutique.
But as will all thing HERMES, nothing is certain.


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> Fabulous, congratulations! Can't wait to see it...
> I think the neutrals  (Craie, noir, fauve barenia)  are chic. Don't know if I would like it on colorful bags, but the handle motif works well with the neutrals.  H has a long history of incorporating exotic cultural references, so these are in the same vein as Touareg offerings of years past.
> 
> Do you know if these will be available in a 32? It's hard to tell from the photos, but the craie looks like a 28 and the black looks like a 32.



Yes 32 for sure 
Agree this is in line with Hermes craftsmanship and detail with fine materials and an ethnic sensibility.
These are so beautiful. The workmanship is exquisite - I'm so excited 
It's that little something extra --
[emoji173]️


----------



## burukogepanda

Just saw a reseller posted a blue nuit with orange poppy b30~


----------



## ytro_na_more

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh and apparently the straps are coming next. [emoji849]


Indeed.


----------



## floflo

ytro_na_more said:


> Indeed.
> View attachment 3622954



I think I like the straps better than the handle!!  Looks nice!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

burukogepanda said:


> Just saw a reseller posted a blue nuit with orange poppy b30~
> 
> View attachment 3622777


oh myyyyy!!! more verso options?


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> oh myyyyy!!! more verso options?



Phw only at my store so Mrs ghw here passed!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> Phw only at my store so Mrs ghw here passed!


Oh so you were offered this bag??? It's stunning but I agree... best with ghw IMO =)


----------



## burukogepanda

Israeli_Flava said:


> oh myyyyy!!! more verso options?



Yes and excited to see more being offered in the smaller sizes too~~


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh so you were offered this bag??? It's stunning but I agree... best with ghw IMO =)



Looking at the store podium orders after Paris for a/w so not in store yet. I was fueled by rather a lot of champagne (!) but think I was offered blue nuit with the new rose pourpre (? Spelling) inside but I think there were about 3 B color options & i think they were all 35's. I got my name down for some lovely bags though & can't wait for the calls!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> Looking at the store podium orders after Paris for a/w so not in store yet. I was fueled by rather a lot of champagne (!) but think I was offered blue nuit with the new rose pourpre (? Spelling) inside but I think there were about 3 B color options & i think they were all 35's. I got my name down for some lovely bags though & can't wait for the calls!


Wow that sounds lovely... blue nuit with the new rose pourpre???



burukogepanda said:


> Yes and excited to see more being offered in the smaller sizes too~~


How exciting.... can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hermesine

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh so you were offered this bag??? It's stunning but I agree... best with ghw IMO =)



I was offered exactly this verso color (bleu nuit/orange poppy PHW) only in 35 last week in Paris - so it is already available... I didn´t buy because I was looking for something else with GHW... the combination looks better IRL than on that pic, it´s a beautiful dark blue with a twist.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesine said:


> I was offered exactly this verso color (bleu nuit/orange poppy PHW) only in 35 last week in Paris - so it is already available... I didn´t buy because I was looking for something else with GHW... the combination looks better IRL than on that pic, it´s a beautiful dark blue with a twist.


Yes, I agree and I'm lovin these combos!!! What other combo have u heard about?


----------



## rk4265

Any intel of when they will be producing birkins in the blue zephyr color? Hoping to get one by July but still haven't seen any in postings


----------



## applebeary

atomic110 said:


> I got offered blue zanzibar K32 but i didnt take it because it is real bright blue.
> Sharing you the photo here, hope this helps
> View attachment 3584179


@atomic110, do you think this color is close to blue hydra? I would love blue hydra but my SA said Blue Zanzibar is closer to izmir .. which i dont really like since there is green undertone.


----------



## kathydep

I've seen a couple of Cinetic bags from a reseller. Cant wait for it to hit my boutique! If anyone has info, please share!


----------



## Meta

applebeary said:


> @atomic110, do you think this color is close to blue hydra? I would love blue hydra but my SA said Blue Zanzibar is closer to izmir .. which i dont really like since there is green undertone.


I've seen Zanzibar and it has no green undertones.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> I've seen Zanzibar and it has no green undertones.


This what I think too. I just ordered a calvi case in this colour in epsom. We shall see.


----------



## majusaka

Is there a complete list of fw colours yet? Not very interested in the new purple and pink.


----------



## westcoastgal

majusaka said:


> Is there a complete list of fw colours yet? Not very interested in the new purple and pink.


I want to see them too, but I'm very interested in the pink!


----------



## Nahreen

weN84 said:


> I've seen Zanzibar and it has no green undertones.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> This what I think too. I just ordered a calvi case in this colour in epsom. We shall see.





applebeary said:


> @atomic110, do you think this color is close to blue hydra? I would love blue hydra but my SA said Blue Zanzibar is closer to izmir .. which i dont really like since there is green undertone.



I have a Carmen in this shade and there is no green. Have posted a comparison pic earlier in this thread with blue Aztec.


----------



## princessmaggie

westcoastgal said:


> I want to see them too, but I'm very interested in the pink!



Rose poupre?


----------



## CathBB

I am interested in Rose poupre. Does anyone know what this colour will be?  Will it be like anemone or tosca?


----------



## princessmaggie

CathBB said:


> I am interested in Rose poupre. Does anyone know what this colour will be?  Will it be like anemone or tosca?



My store showed me it in a book rather than a  swatch & it looked a proper mid pink rather than purple (anemone) but obviously a printed photo isn't that helpful to properly see the color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> Rose poupre?


I thought the colors were Pourpre pink and Rose intense? I guess rose and pink are interchangeable huh? Duh.


----------



## CathBB

Thank you for your information.
I hope we will see swatches soon 



princessmaggie said:


> My store showed me it in a book rather than a  swatch & it looked a proper mid pink rather than purple (anemone) but obviously a printed photo isn't that helpful to properly see the color!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> I thought the colors were Pourpre pink and Rose intense? I guess rose and pink are interchangeable huh? Duh.



My SA emailed me the name rose poupre as I had my name added against a few bags that day & wanted a record of what was coming for me next season. Was told by the SM it was a beautiful pink but who knows?!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> My SA emailed me the name rose poupre as I had my name added against a few bags that day & wanted a record of what was coming for me next season. Was told by the SM it was a beautiful pink but who knows?!


Very excited to see swatches as well. Did they tell u when swatches would arrive???


----------



## princessmaggie

princessmaggie said:


> My SA emailed me the name rose poupre as I had my name added against a few bags that day & wanted a record of what was coming for me next season. Was told by the SM it was a beautiful pink but who knows?!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Very excited to see swatches as well. Did they tell u when swatches would arrive???



Negative. No guidance given on that-I trust my H team & they know my taste well so hopefully I'll love this & the other new color bag I asked for!


----------



## mrs.posh

weN84 said:


> I've seen Zanzibar and it has no green undertones.



I second that 
I have a Picotin in BZ and its gorgeous!


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> I thought the colors were Pourpre pink and Rose intense? I guess rose and pink are interchangeable huh? Duh.



Rose Intense/Extreme for Crocs
Rose Purpre for normal leathers


----------



## mrs.posh

Deleted


----------



## westcoastgal

princessmaggie said:


> My SA emailed me the name rose poupre as I had my name added against a few bags that day & wanted a record of what was coming for me next season. Was told by the SM it was a beautiful pink but who knows?!


I was told it's a beautiful pink too. However I think pinks can be tricky. I can't wait to see a swatch.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> I thought the colors were Pourpre pink and Rose intense? I guess rose and pink are interchangeable huh? Duh.


Rose means pink in French, effectively


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Rose means pink in French, effectively


Right... duh. (on my part) hahahahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> Rose Intense/Extreme for Crocs
> Rose Purpre for normal leathers


Interesting names. Glad I have my Rose Shocking, Jaiper, Sheherazade and Tyrien items to keep me satisfied =)  for now....
I would really love a great purple to enter the equation....


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> Interesting names. Glad I have my Rose Shocking, Jaiper, Sheherazade and Tyrien items to keep me satisfied =)  for now....
> I would really love a great purple to enter the equation....



With you on that one...


----------



## majusaka

I read somewhere that Kelly pochette is going to be discontinued and replaced by mini Kelly, is this true?


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Interesting names. Glad I have my Rose Shocking, Jaiper, Sheherazade and Tyrien items to keep me satisfied =)  for now....
> I would really love a great purple to enter the equation....


I think you might need another pink bag quite urgently with that collection


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Interesting names. Glad I have my Rose Shocking, Jaiper, Sheherazade and Tyrien items to keep me satisfied =)  for now....
> I would really love a great purple to enter the equation....



Your Rose shocking SO with BA interior is so beautiful. Anemone or iris are my favorite purple colours.

I had bright pink as nr1 and bright or dark blue as nr2 on my list at my store. It was nr2 that just came (indigo blue) but I am very pleased with that and got some pink twillies and had a Rose shocking Carmen to dress it up.


----------



## cuselover

Are verso only in birkin or will Kelly have that too?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bagidiotic

cuselover said:


> Are verso only in birkin or will Kelly have that too?


Both b n k have it
However  only in 35


----------



## mrs.posh

bagidiotic said:


> Both b n k have it
> However  only in 35


I thought they also make it in 30s???


----------



## mrs.posh

majusaka said:


> I read somewhere that Kelly pochette is going to be discontinued and replaced by mini Kelly, is this true?



Kelly Pochette = Mini Kelly

Did you mean will be replaced by Mini Kelly II?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> I thought they also make it in 30s???


I have seen them in 30 posted on IG....


----------



## majusaka

mrs.posh said:


> Kelly Pochette = Mini Kelly
> 
> Did you mean will be replaced by Mini Kelly II?


Yeah that's what I meant, didn't know mini Kelly is actually Kelly pochette. Is it going to be discontinued?


----------



## QuelleFromage

majusaka said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, didn't know mini Kelly is actually Kelly pochette. Is it going to be discontinued?


I thought the Mini Kelly I was the vintage style, not the pochette....


----------



## Gigi Loves

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have seen them in 30 posted on IG....



I'm offered a Zanzibar/Malachite B30, had to turn down a B35 Gold/Geranium because I felt the bag was too heavy so I'm over the moon that there is a B30 version!


----------



## navicular

may I ask what the dark blue is for this season?


----------



## mrs.posh

majusaka said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, didn't know mini Kelly is actually Kelly pochette. Is it going to be discontinued?



I dont know really. Where did you hear it from???


----------



## MARTY1975

cuselover said:


> Are verso only in birkin or will Kelly have that too?


Also offered in kelly, but I think only 35 (not 100 % sure, I don't remember well)


----------



## majusaka

mrs.posh said:


> I dont know really. Where did you hear it from???


There is a Chinese forum and some people are saying their SAs told them pochette is being discontinued


----------



## mrs.posh

majusaka said:


> There is a Chinese forum and some people are saying their SAs told them pochette is being discontinued



Interesting


----------



## Susie Tunes

mrs.posh said:


> Interesting



Hi, the Kelly Pochette was available to order at the podium in January- I haven't heard anything about it being discontinued.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, the Kelly Pochette was available to order at the podium in January- *I haven't heard anything about it being discontinued*.



Thank goodness!!! That would be a heart-breaker!!


----------



## Miss Al

From what I know, the Kelly Pochette is also known as the Mini Kelly. I received a H magazine about 3 years ago and the Kelly Pochette was labeled as Mini Kelly.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## LadyCupid

bagidiotic said:


> Both b n k have it
> However  only in 35


H is making verso in 30 too now. Not just 35.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Can someone refer me to a list of the S/S 17 leather colors? I've been seeing bits and pieces not on the thread, but not a comprehensive list yet. Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrs.posh

LovingTheOrange said:


> Can someone refer me to a list of the S/S 17 leather colors? I've been seeing bits and pieces not on the thread, but not a comprehensive list yet. Thank you in advance!


They are not out yet


----------



## suziez

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, the Kelly Pochette was available to order at the podium in January- I haven't heard anything about it being discontinued.


thank goodness.  i am so dying for one.....


----------



## EmileH

mrs.posh said:


> They are not out yet



I don't think this is correct. They are bleu Zanzibar, bleu zephyr, malachitte, gris mouette... I don't remember all. But they are starting to show up in stores.


----------



## Meta

LovingTheOrange said:


> Can someone refer me to a list of the S/S 17 leather colors? I've been seeing bits and pieces not on the thread, but not a comprehensive list yet. Thank you in advance!


Refer here including the hyperlink on the post. Do note that there is conflicting info on the availability of Gris T as some members have been told by their SA that Gris T is back while some have been told no. My SA falls in the latter camp. HTH.


----------



## mrs.posh

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think this is correct. They are bleu Zanzibar, bleu zephyr, malachitte, gris mouette... I don't remember all. But they are starting to show up in stores.



Agreed! I was thinking AW17!!

Oops


----------



## mrs.posh

LovingTheOrange said:


> Can someone refer me to a list of the S/S 17 leather colors? I've been seeing bits and pieces not on the thread, but not a comprehensive list yet. Thank you in advance!



As PPB quite rightly pointed out, the SS17 colours have been out, sorry to confuse you.
In my head, I am thinking of AW17 (where hopefully I can see swatches in about a week!)


----------



## majusaka

mrs.posh said:


> As PPB quite rightly pointed out, the SS17 colours have been out, sorry to confuse you.
> In my head, I am thinking of AW17 (where hopefully I can see swatches in about a week!)


Please take a picture when you see them, if possible, thanks!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yodaling1 said:


> H is making verso in 30 too now. Not just 35.


Would love to have one in the verso and not have to wait for an SO.


----------



## mrs.posh

chkpfbeliever said:


> Would love to have one in the verso and not have to wait for an SO.



I hope they start doing it in 25s too!


----------



## csetcos

chkpfbeliever said:


> Would love to have one in the verso and not have to wait for an SO.



What about getting one in verso AND waiting for SO? Too much?? I think not... [emoji23]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Blue Zenzibar in Epsom in indoor lighting, direct sun light and in natural light in the shade. It looks a lot less bright than I had hoped. Especially in indoor lighting it looks rather dull. It's a bit like blue Izmir but without the green undertone (and less interesting imo). But I heard that BZ in clemance is brighter.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue Zenzibar in Epsom in indoor lighting, direct sun light and in natural light in the shade. It looks a lot less bright than I had hoped. Especially in indoor lighting it looks rather dull. It's a bit like blue Izmir but without the green undertone (and less interesting imo). But I heard that BZ in clemance is brighter.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3632975
> 
> View attachment 3632976
> 
> View attachment 3632977



Honestly, I think it's really pretty. [emoji170]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue Zenzibar in Epsom in indoor lighting, direct sun light and in natural light in the shade. It looks a lot less bright than I had hoped. Especially in indoor lighting it looks rather dull. It's a bit like blue Izmir but without the green undertone (and less interesting imo). But I heard that BZ in clemance is brighter.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3632975
> 
> View attachment 3632976
> 
> View attachment 3632977


Not pop enough for me (U know how_ I dooooo_) but I def think it's prettier than BI. Very nice mid-range blue....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> As PPB quite rightly pointed out, the SS17 colours have been out, sorry to confuse you.
> In my head, I am thinking of AW17 (where hopefully I can see swatches in about a week!)


I am dying to hear all about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue Zenzibar in Epsom in indoor lighting, direct sun light and in natural light in the shade. It looks a lot less bright than I had hoped. Especially in indoor lighting it looks rather dull. It's a bit like blue Izmir but without the green undertone (and less interesting imo). But I heard that BZ in clemance is brighter.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3632975
> 
> View attachment 3632976
> 
> View attachment 3632977



So pretty! It does remind me a lot of BI which I think is beautiful but if you are looking for a pop color like blue hydra chèvre then ya this is abit muted.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

weN84 said:


> Refer here including the hyperlink on the post. Do note that there is conflicting info on the availability of Gris T as some members have been told by their SA that Gris T is back while some have been told no. My SA falls in the latter camp. HTH.



Thank you so much! Someone posted a photo of this round's SO color list, so that is a relatively ok reference. I didn't see Gris T, but there is gris perle, gris fume, and gris m


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am dying to hear all about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Slightly more than a week but nearly there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

GNIPPOHS said:


> So pretty! It does remind me a lot of BI which I think is beautiful but if you are looking for a pop color like blue hydra chèvre then ya this is abit muted.


Unfortunately the BH only comes in chèvre in the calvi on H.com now. I much prefer epsom to chevre in SLG.


----------



## lebagfairy

Gigi Loves said:


> I'm offered a Zanzibar/Malachite B30, had to turn down a B35 Gold/Geranium because I felt the bag was too heavy so I'm over the moon that there is a B30 version!


Ooh was the malachite on the inside or the outside?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> Slightly more than a week but nearly there!


Dying for Aqua chèvre to please be available in B!!!!! I need an Aqua bag in chèvre stat!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lebagfairy said:


> Ooh was the malachite on the inside or the outside?


Malachite inside babe


----------



## bags to die for

I asked about an aqua bag but sadly aqua is only coming in slgs at the moment.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue Zenzibar in Epsom in indoor lighting, direct sun light and in natural light in the shade. It looks a lot less bright than I had hoped. Especially in indoor lighting it looks rather dull. It's a bit like blue Izmir but without the green undertone (and less interesting imo). But I heard that BZ in clemance is brighter.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3632975
> 
> View attachment 3632976
> 
> View attachment 3632977


I have BZ in Clemence and Epsom and I agree that it's brighter in Clemence, I will post a comparison picture when I have the chance


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Blue Zenzibar in Epsom in indoor lighting, direct sun light and in natural light in the shade. It looks a lot less bright than I had hoped. Especially in indoor lighting it looks rather dull. It's a bit like blue Izmir but without the green undertone (and less interesting imo). But I heard that BZ in clemance is brighter.
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 3632975
> 
> View attachment 3632976
> 
> View attachment 3632977



Hi there, nice to see you, hope you are doing well.
in my opinion it's nice, but not "wow".
I think it depends if you have a need that it fills or if you were having it for the colour which hasn't quite fulfilled your expectations.
Whilst it's only a Calvi, its still £'s towards something else if you don't love it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi there, nice to see you, hope you are doing well.
> in my opinion it's nice, but not "wow".
> I think it depends if you have a need that it fills or if you were having it for the colour which hasn't quite fulfilled your expectations.
> Whilst it's only a Calvi, its still £'s towards something else if you don't love it.


Nice to see you honey! I am all right and hope you are doing well too! I agree "it's nice, but not "wow" but I decided to keep it as it can be something I don't need to worry about getting dirty etc. I can just throw it around. It looks much brighter in day light. This is my 2nd calvi and my 1st is rose azalea which is light and bright so some times I worry about it getting dirty quickly.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pinkiestarlet said:


> I have BZ in Clemence and Epsom and I agree that it's brighter in Clemence, I will post a comparison picture when I have the chance


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it!


I'm really bad at taking photos [emoji28] hope you guys can see the difference, it looks obvious IRL but I can't seem to capture it in photos lol.

In natural daylight 



Under white light


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> I asked about an aqua bag but sadly aqua is only coming in slgs at the moment.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## csetcos

Adding another Bleu Zanzibar pic- Togo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> Adding another Bleu Zanzibar pic- Togo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634686


Ohhhhh love! Did u get this bag babe???


----------



## lebagfairy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Malachite inside babe


Thanks!


----------



## csetcos

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhh love! Did u get this bag babe???



Considered for a hot second until calling my lifelines to get input. (Txoceangirl, MYH, klynneann) 35s are my fav size, even though I love my B40- but it'll be the only one in my collection because it can get heavy.

So I passed- I really, REALLY want malachite which I've been guaranteed, plus my SO will come one day in Bleu Electrique- so I think I'm covered!! If this were a 35, I might have had more trouble leaving without the B [emoji15]


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> Considered for a hot second until calling my lifelines to get input. (Txoceangirl, MYH, klynneann) 35s are my fav size, even though I love my B40- but it'll be the only one in my collection because it can get heavy.
> 
> So I passed- I really, REALLY want malachite which I've been guaranteed, plus my SO will come one day in Bleu Electrique- so I think I'm covered!! If this were a 35, I might have had more trouble leaving without the B [emoji15]


You done good, dear! M and BE will be perfect additions to you collection!


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> You done good, dear! M and BE will be perfect additions to you collection!



Thank you for keeping me strong!! [emoji1377]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nice to see you honey! I am all right and hope you are doing well too! I agree "it's nice, but not "wow" but I decided to keep it as it can be something I don't need to worry about getting dirty etc. I can just throw it around. It looks much brighter in day light. This is my 2nd calvi and my 1st is rose azalea which is light and bright so some times I worry about it getting dirty quickly.


Hi hi!!
Then it fulfils a purpose so that's great.
Rose Azalea sounds gorgeous for a Calvi.
I must admit Calvi's can be quite addictive for me. 
I like the colours in the small pieces that I wouldn't wear as a bag.
Also they are very convenient to use as a wallet instead of a full size, much easer to grab and go.
Enjoy your pretty new BZ one


----------



## chicinthecity777

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi hi!!
> Then it fulfils a purpose so that's great.
> Rose Azalea sounds gorgeous for a Calvi.
> I must admit Calvi's can be quite addictive for me.
> I like the colours in the small pieces that I wouldn't wear as a bag.
> Also they are very convenient to use as a wallet instead of a full size, much easer to grab and go.
> Enjoy your pretty new BZ one


Yes it is indeed very handy little card case!


----------



## kathydep

kath00 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just saw this gorgeous Carmen Duo on the H site.  The colors said "Cornelian orange" and Azalea.  Does anyone know what color this orange is?  It looks red in the picture.  Is this a new color or just a bad translation of an existing one.
> 
> Thanks



Was this on the US website?


----------



## LadyCupid

I


kath00 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just saw this gorgeous Carmen Duo on the H site.  The colors said "Cornelian orange" and Azalea.  Does anyone know what color this orange is?  It looks red in the picture.  Is this a new color or just a bad translation of an existing one.
> 
> Thanks


It is the same combo as the new azalea rodeo with blue mane. Cornelian is on the strap of the rodeo. It is not as red as shown in this picture.


----------



## kathydep

yodaling1 said:


> I
> 
> It is the same combo as the new azalea rodeo with blue mane. Cornelian is on the strap of the rodeo. It is not as red as shown in this picture.



Where is this please?! Euro site?


----------



## tabbi001

yodaling1 said:


> I
> 
> It is the same combo as the new azalea rodeo with blue mane. Cornelian is on the strap of the rodeo. It is not as red as shown in this picture.


I have this rodeo and the cornelian looks like burnt orange. Its darker than orange poppy but doesnt have any red tones in my eyes.


----------



## San2222

My local boutique got the color cards for the new season, the two that caught my eyew were this grape purple and rose azalea, sorry not the greatest photo...


----------



## ayc

San2222 said:


> My local boutique got the color cards for the new season, the two that caught my eyew were this grape purple and rose azalea, sorry not the greatest photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643815


wow, your boutique already got the new colors!  I'm still waiting...
thanks for posting!!


----------



## Meta

San2222 said:


> My local boutique got the color cards for the new season, the two that caught my eyew were this grape purple and rose azalea, sorry not the greatest photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643815


These swatches aren't new. Grape purple is Raisin. New swatches for FW2017 will likely not arrive till much later in the year.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## boboxu

kathydep said:


> Was this on the US website?


It was posted on Us website quite few times, it's the carmen duo in the combo of rose azelea and orange poppy  Hope this help.


----------



## kathydep

boboxu said:


> It was posted on Us website quite few times, it's the carmen duo in the combo of rose azelea and orange poppy  Hope this help.



I was able to order one from my SA! Thanks!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TankerToad said:


> I LOVE the handles.
> Actually ordered one of these bags with the unique handles. Cant wait for it to arrive.
> The craie with the barenia detail , makes me swoon.



You can order them? How does it work. I think I prefer them to doing another SO. I just messaged my SM. I think these totally rock.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My SM just confirmed we will have the bags this winter. Yeah for the cool handles. [emoji573][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## EmileH

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SM just confirmed we will have the bags this winter. Yeah for the cool handles. [emoji573][emoji178][emoji178]



Oh good. Glad you found something that you love.


----------



## westcoastgal

Any intel on the new color swatches yet for A/W 2017?


----------



## TankerToad

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SM just confirmed we will have the bags this winter. Yeah for the cool handles. [emoji573][emoji178][emoji178]



Did you put yourself on the list for one ?
Hopefully we will be twins this winter -
I'm so excited about these Kelly bags.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh good. Glad you found something that you love.



Thanks dear. [emoji7] I still need to see it IRL.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TankerToad said:


> Did you put yourself on the list for one ?
> Hopefully we will be twins this winter -
> I'm so excited about these Kelly bags.



I just messaged my SM and she is super cool. She said I need to wait till winter. Do you know what size and leather they are? I hope so, will be cool. 
I want to see them IRL. [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

Sarah_sarah said:


> I just messaged my SM and she is super cool. She said I need to wait till winter. Do you know what size and leather they are? I hope so, will be cool.
> I want to see them IRL. [emoji7]


Do you know what month/s winter is?  I am waiting for one as well.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lulilu said:


> Do you know what month/s winter is?  I am waiting for one as well.



Nope. I just texted her to know. I may try to ask when I see her in person.


----------



## Meta

Sarah_sarah said:


> I just messaged my SM and she is super cool. She said I need to wait till winter. Do you know what size and leather they are? I hope so, will be cool.
> I want to see them IRL. [emoji7]


The Kelly au Galop will come in 28 and 32. The body is in Togo while the handle will be in box inlaid with Chevre. I posted about it here.

The Fall/Winter bags will slowly start to trickle into stores from September onwards.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

weN84 said:


> The Kelly au Galop will come in 28 and 32. The body is in Togo while the handle will be in box inlaid with Chevre. I posted about it here.
> 
> The Fall/Winter bags will slowly start to trickle into stores from September onwards.



Thanks so much. I was going through PF looking for more info. Some great pieces are coming. So glad they will have the 28. Can't wait to see it IRL. [emoji4]


----------



## princessmaggie

weN84 said:


> The Kelly au Galop will come in 28 and 32. The body is in Togo while the handle will be in box inlaid with Chevre. I posted about it here.
> 
> The Fall/Winter bags will slowly start to trickle into stores from September onwards.



I'm still waiting for AW16 bags as of now!!


----------



## DollyDoll

So


weN84 said:


> That was mentioned here. There is also Rose Azalea available in Clemence, Swift and Epsom in various bags, some of which have already been making its round amongst Instagram resellers. Have seen Constance, Birkin 25, Kelly Pochette, Evelyn TPM to name a few.


 in love with Rose Azalee hoping it will come in Birkin 30 has anyone heard anything! and thank you all for sharing this information!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

DollyDoll said:


> So
> 
> in love with Rose Azalee hoping it will come in Birkin 30 has anyone heard anything! and thank you all for sharing this information!


Saw a Birkin 25 in rose azalee in swift, GHW. Friend got it. Have not seen a 30.


----------



## TankerToad

Sarah_sarah said:


> I just messaged my SM and she is super cool. She said I need to wait till winter. Do you know what size and leather they are? I hope so, will be cool.
> I want to see them IRL. [emoji7]





lulilu said:


> Do you know what month/s winter is?  I am waiting for one as well.





weN84 said:


> The Kelly au Galop will come in 28 and 32. The body is in Togo while the handle will be in box inlaid with Chevre. I posted about it here.
> 
> The Fall/Winter bags will slowly start to trickle into stores from September onwards.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks so much. I was going through PF looking for more info. Some great pieces are coming. So glad they will have the 28. Can't wait to see it IRL. [emoji4]


*
Kelly 32 Au Galop is made of  veau togo/sombrero/barenia/swift*


----------



## DollyDoll

rania1981 said:


> View attachment 3588503
> View attachment 3588483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of blue Zanzibar verso birkin I was offered recently. Was told it is malachite inside. I declined as I am holding out for my hg blue electrique


What a beautiful bag I too have been waiting for BE and was offered BZ would it be crazy to have both?


----------



## bobbyzo

A/W 2017 COLORS

Rose extreme
Rose popurrrp
Gris asphalt
Vert vertigo 

Old Colors back

Beton
Mykonos
Rose azalee


----------



## ShyShy

Does anyone know the difference between rose sheherazade and rose extreme?


----------



## bagidiotic

ShyShy said:


> Does anyone know the difference between rose sheherazade and rose extreme?


Rs  only in  croco 
Re  not release  yet
I doubt  anyone  seen it


----------



## veronica_ling

ShyShy said:


> Does anyone know the difference between rose sheherazade and rose extreme?


apparently Rose Ex also in Croc matte. brighter than Bois de Rose croco. but nothing like Rose Sheh. theres a new minty-ish gator green Vert d Eau.
Rose Poup in regular leather


----------



## ShyShy

bagidiotic said:


> Rs  only in  croco
> Re  not release  yet
> I doubt  anyone  seen it


Yes, I thought both in croc only ATM but I guess time will tell.


----------



## ShyShy

veronica_ling said:


> apparently Rose Ex also in Croc matte. brighter than Bois de Rose croco. but nothing like Rose Sheh. theres a new minty-ish gator green Vert d Eau.
> Rose Poup in regular leather


Ooooh, very intrigued by the sounds of rose ex as I quite like bdr croc


----------



## LittleMsMelody

I can't wait to see what Gris asphalt looks like.


----------



## rania1981

DollyDoll said:


> What a beautiful bag I too have been waiting for BE and was offered BZ would it be crazy to have both?


If they're in different styles and you're a blue lover I say get both!!


----------



## princessmaggie

LittleMsMelody said:


> I can't wait to see what Gris asphalt looks like.



Me either! I have it coming in a small Constance with rose hold hardware. Literally can't come soon enough-my SM said he thought it was a beautiful neutral color kind of midway between taupe and etain?!


----------



## princessmaggie

veronica_ling said:


> apparently Rose Ex also in Croc matte. brighter than Bois de Rose croco. but nothing like Rose Sheh. theres a new minty-ish gator green Vert d Eau.
> Rose Poup in regular leather



Rose poupre is also coming in chevre. I'm getting the new mini bolide in this color.


----------



## ayc

bobbyzo said:


> A/W 2017 COLORS
> 
> Rose extreme
> Rose popurrrp
> Gris asphalt
> Vert vertigo
> 
> Old Colors back
> 
> Beton
> Mykonos
> Rose azalee



thanks for posting!  you rock!!


----------



## DollyDoll

princessmaggie said:


> Me either! I have it coming in a small Constance with rose hold hardware. Literally can't come soon enough-my SM said he thought it was a beautiful neutral color kind of midway between taupe and etain?!


Wonder how Gris asphalt compares to Gris Mouette


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## replayii

DollyDoll said:


> Wonder how Gris asphalt compares to Gris Mouette



It will be much darker than Gris Mouette.

I found this picture of asphalt on Wikipedia, I imagine the leather color will be similar to the color of this


----------



## Meta

DollyDoll said:


> Wonder how Gris asphalt compares to Gris Mouette





replayii said:


> It will be much darker than Gris Mouette.
> 
> I found this picture of asphalt on Wikipedia, I imagine the leather color will be similar to the color of this
> 
> View attachment 3646709


I was told by my SA that Gris Asphalt is a medium gray like Mouette, lighter than Etain.


----------



## LovEmAll

I just asked my SA and SM about this.  GA will be darker than GM and Rose popurr will be more saturated that RT...dying to check that one out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovEmAll said:


> I just asked my SA and SM about this.  GA will be darker than GM and *Rose popurr* will be more saturated that RT...dying to check that one out!


So that color is not purple-y at all then? More like rose shockingish....


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> So that color is not purple-y at all then? More like rose shockingish....



I have been told it is similar to Tosca if this helps...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have been told it is similar to Tosca if this helps...


Awwww....I was just wanting a purple color... =(


----------



## Inkbluelover

Love Mykonos, will speak to my SA then, thanks


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww....I was just wanting a purple color... =(



they don't make it easy do they? I honestly can't believe how many versions of some colors there are. 

Purple is a really difficult color to balance and create with pigment, I would bet they have a challenging time dyeing those shades.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> they don't make it easy do they? I honestly can't believe how many versions of some colors there are.
> 
> Purple is a really difficult color to balance and create with pigment, I would bet they have a challenging time dyeing those shades.


Ok well can I get Lagoon back then !???? They perfected that color hahahahahahah I NEED IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> So that color is not purple-y at all then? More like rose shockingish....



She pointed to this shawl at the store and said it was like this ...  l guess more lol r so, but it does have purpulish undertones.  What about anemone hun?


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have been told it is similar to Tosca if this helps...



Woohoo! I'm in.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovEmAll said:


> She pointed to this shawl at the store and said it was like this ...  l guess more lol r so, but it does have purpulish undertones.  What about anemone hun?
> View attachment 3646887


Anenome is gorgeous but I want something in chevre like PARME or similar... less pink more purple... KWIM? Orrrrrrr Aqua, Lagoon, Atol-ish in chevre =)
Even a menthe..... but enough with the Rouge Tomate, Fue, etc already =)


----------



## veronica_ling

Israeli_Flava said:


> So that color is not purple-y at all then? More like rose shockingish....


I have seen it on my SA's cellphone. To my eyes its in the fuchsia tosca rose shocking family. Not "milky" like rose con rose lip sakura. But its not a purple.


----------



## rwy_ma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have been told it is similar to Tosca if this helps...



I saw it on the catalogue and it was like Tosca to me too


----------



## EmileH

rwy_ma said:


> I saw it on the catalogue and it was like Tosca to me too



I consider tosca a mixture of purple and pink which I like. I would love a picotin in a color like this. 

I agree enough with the tomato and Feu. They perfected orange. Stop there.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I consider tosca a mixture of purple and pink which I like. I would love a picotin in a color like this.
> 
> I agree enough with the tomato and Feu. *They perfected orange. Stop there*.


*amen hahahahaahha*


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Anenome is gorgeous but I want something in chevre like PARME or similar... less pink more purple... KWIM? Orrrrrrr Aqua, Lagoon, Atol-ish in chevre =)
> Even a menthe..... but enough with the Rouge Tomate, Fue, etc already =)



You crack me up!  I hear you on purple or on lagoon ... that would be amazing in your collection is awesome color Bs.  Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## expatwife

I'd love something like UV...will have to wait then


----------



## westcoastgal

bobbyzo said:


> A/W 2017 COLORS
> 
> Rose extreme
> Rose popurrrp
> Gris asphalt
> Vert vertigo
> 
> Old Colors back
> 
> Beton
> Mykonos
> Rose azalee


Thank you!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The new roses sound very interesting.  Can't wait to see the swatches.


----------



## scndlslv

LovEmAll said:


> She pointed to this shawl at the store and said it was like this ...  l guess more lol r so, but it does have purpulish undertones.  What about anemone hun?
> View attachment 3646887


Cool! My new HG B is Tosca. If this color is a fuchsia-ish color it could work for me.


----------



## csetcos

Mykonos, Bleu Zanzibar, and Bleu Hydra??? Aren't they all slightly similar? Or is it just me??


----------



## EmileH

csetcos said:


> Mykonos, Bleu Zanzibar, and Bleu Hydra??? Aren't they all slightly similar? Or is it just me??



Yes I agree. And I don't think any of them are particularly easy to integrate into one's wardrobe.  Can't they come up with any other blues?


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Mykonos, Bleu Zanzibar, and Bleu Hydra??? Aren't they all slightly similar? Or is it just me??


They're running  out of new vibes
Just playing  with  different  names to wow customers haha


----------



## csetcos

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I agree. And I don't think any of them are particularly easy to integrate into one's wardrobe.  Can't they come up with any other blues?



Totally! Or bring back some other ones that are from the past that are different! 



bagidiotic said:


> They're running  out of new vibes
> Just playing  with  different  names to wow customers haha



Did the leathers all come back slightly off and so now they are just marketing them as different colors??? [emoji6]


----------



## meazar

Missed Rose Tyrien- have been regretting ever since!  Please make something close!  Will pull me off of Ban Island...


----------



## DollyDoll

weN84 said:


> I was told by my SA that Gris Asphalt is a medium gray like Mouette, lighter than Etain.


This is very exciting! I have been wanting a gray Gris Mouette is gorgeous but a little pale maybe Gris Asphalt will be that medium true gray I've been wanting so badly.


----------



## DollyDoll

replayii said:


> It will be much darker than Gris Mouette.
> 
> I found this picture of asphalt on Wikipedia, I imagine the leather color will be similar to the color of this
> 
> View attachment 3646709


This is such a beautiful picture you found. Can't wait to see what Gris Asphalt looks like. And of course the new pink and purple.


----------



## DollyDoll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok well can I get Lagoon back then !???? They perfected that color hahahahahahah I NEED IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes Yes Yes Please Blue Lagoon is such an amazing color especially in person. Fingers crossed we get it back SOON!


----------



## sydgirl

bobbyzo said:


> A/W 2017 COLORS
> 
> Rose extreme
> Rose popurrrp
> Gris asphalt
> Vert vertigo
> 
> Old Colors back
> 
> Beton
> Mykonos
> Rose azalee


So Rose popurrrp will come in regular leather? And in b's/k's?  
Im hoping for a bright pink in a 35b since i missed out on rose tyrien!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bobbyzo said:


> A/W 2017 COLORS
> 
> Rose extreme
> Rose popurrrp
> Gris asphalt
> Vert vertigo
> 
> Old Colors back
> 
> Beton
> Mykonos
> Rose azalee


Is Vert Vertigo so green it makes you dizzy? 

ETA: My SA says that Lime, Cumin, and Miel are all back in fall for regular leathers, not sure yet which bags.  Says Mykonos only croc and gator.


----------



## kathydep

QuelleFromage said:


> Is Vert Vertigo so green it makes you dizzy?
> 
> ETA: My SA says that Lime, Cumin, and Miel are all back in fall for regular leathers, not sure yet which bags.  Says Mykonos only croc and gator.



Call me crazy but lime is a neutral to me!


----------



## bobbyzo

Rose extreme - dark red with hint of pink
Rose popurrrp - more like tosca
Vert vertigo - very bright dark green
Gris Asphalt - similar etoupe


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kathydep said:


> Call me crazy but lime is a neutral to me!


That's not crazy to me at all.... =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobbyzo said:


> Rose extreme - dark red with hint of pink
> Rose popurrrp - more like tosca
> Vert vertigo - very bright dark green
> Gris Asphalt - similar etoupe


can't wait to see!!! Thx for the intel!


----------



## LVLover

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's not crazy to me at all.... =)



I'm joining your version of crazy cause I love lime and believe that every color is "neutral" hahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVLover said:


> I'm joining your version of crazy cause I love lime and *believe that every color is "neutral" hahahaha*


Precisely!!!!


----------



## stacey_1805

Wow the FW colours sounds exciting! [emoji7]


----------



## Cygne18

bobbyzo said:


> Rose extreme - dark red with hint of pink
> Rose popurrrp - more like tosca
> Vert vertigo - very bright dark green
> Gris Asphalt - similar etoupe



I love pinks and purples. I'm excited too. Wooohoo! Fall can't come fast enough.


----------



## Nahreen

For those of you who are interested. I find the lime to be a light yellow but in some lights you can see it has some green tone. I have a yellow Lady Dior and when you compare them you can really see the difference.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

For anyone that could knows, the seasonal are the only new colors, can you still find bags in say etoupe?


----------



## csetcos

NikkisABagGirl said:


> For anyone that could knows, the seasonal are the only new colors, can you still find bags in say etoupe?



Yes. There are classic and perpetual colors- Etoupe, Etain, black, gold, etc.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

csetcos said:


> Yes. There are classic and perpetual colors- Etoupe, Etain, black, gold, etc.



Thanks so much. ❤


----------



## hopiko

NikkisABagGirl said:


> For anyone that could knows, the seasonal are the only new colors, can you still find bags in say etoupe?


Etoupe, gold, black...all the classics are still available!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hopiko said:


> Etoupe, gold, black...all the classics are still available!


 
Great...I am dreaming of an Etoupe Birkin.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

NikkisABagGirl said:


> For anyone that could knows, the seasonal are the only new colors, can you still find bags in say etoupe?



It's a classic colour but, in a given region, it's not necessarily available in every size - for example, the K35 wasn't available to order in Étoupe Togo at the last two podiums while the K32 was (it's killing me but patience is a virtue [emoji849])


----------



## brandee1002

No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?


----------



## missha

brandee1002 said:


> No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654902
> View attachment 3654904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?



Wow is that malachite chevre on the body of the bag? And box sangles? The whole combo is a little busy for me but I'd love just the chevre/box combination


----------



## babybaby2011

brandee1002 said:


> No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654902
> View attachment 3654904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?



My 2cent opinion, if the body's bag is croc and the flap is cherve, maybe it looks better.


----------



## honhon

the other handle is made from different leather also???


----------



## maplemoose

I had to chime in and shout to Hermes that Less is MORE!!!! This is at a crazy level to be silly.


----------



## Meta

brandee1002 said:


> No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654902
> View attachment 3654904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?


Yes, @pretty99 posted about it here. Lining is in Rose Lipstick. From the IG pic, it appears that the sangles are in Box, front handle in matte croc, back handle in Epsom? Or perhaps it's lizard, I zoom in and it's not entirely clear. Front body is Chevre, flap in shiny croc, back body in Clemence, side panels in Swift?


----------



## mygoodies

brandee1002 said:


> No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654902
> View attachment 3654904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?



Too busy for my taste but I guess H has come up with a great use for the leather "scraps"


----------



## brandee1002

Here is the back and side shot . Its not what I expected from h


----------



## bagidiotic

brandee1002 said:


> Here is the back and side shot . Its not what I expected from h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655202
> View attachment 3655203


Such a unique  combo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654902
> View attachment 3654904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?


Holy Moses I think that's kinda gorgeous!!! And look at that interior!!! Looks like rose lipstick! This is sooooo not Hermes to me. And I'm not a fan of the handles at all... if I sound confused it's because I donno whether to love it or hate it. hahahaha


----------



## Notorious Pink

It beats the Himalaya bag from the 80s. No, this is not a joke!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> It beats the Himalaya bag from the 80s. No, this is not a joke!
> 
> View attachment 3655263


bawhahahahahahaha OMG for real? hahahahahahaha


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses I think that's kinda gorgeous!!! And look at that interior!!! Looks like rose lipstick! This is sooooo not Hermes to me. And I'm not a fan of the handles at all... if I sound confused it's because I donno whether to love it or hate it. hahahaha


We are in the same boat ! I love the colors but wish they did the leather choices a little different .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> bawhahahahahahaha OMG for real? hahahahahahaha



Oh I wish it was an April Fools joke, but this is absolutely real.
And horrendous! 

It's hard to find pics because of the name of the bag, so you have to set up your good search like 

"hermes himalaya bag -himalayan -birkin -kelly"

Found this pic with a caption from Heritage Auctions, I cannot imagine how much it went for (or that anyone would buy it!) [emoji44][emoji44][emoji44][emoji44][emoji44]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## kathydep

brandee1002 said:


> Here is the back and side shot . Its not what I expected from h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655202
> View attachment 3655203





Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses I think that's kinda gorgeous!!! And look at that interior!!! Looks like rose lipstick! This is sooooo not Hermes to me. And I'm not a fan of the handles at all... if I sound confused it's because I donno whether to love it or hate it. hahahaha



Calling this bag "Frankie" in my head as a term of endearment. Lol! Of course it is short for...


----------



## QuelleFromage

brandee1002 said:


> No sure if I should post this here . I read on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654902
> View attachment 3654904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads a birkin made of 6-7 different skins was coming. I just  saw this pop up on my IG feed. I'm wondering of this is actually the bag ?


Oh no!


brandee1002 said:


> Here is the back and side shot . Its not what I expected from h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655202
> View attachment 3655203


YIKES. Personally I think it's hideous. What a waste of some lovely elements!


----------



## csetcos

Not a fan of that bag!!!! I will say that H is so masterful at "recycling" with scraps and still extracting high revenue - can't help but think this is an ultimate example...


----------



## ouija board

BBC said:


> It beats the Himalaya bag from the 80s. No, this is not a joke!
> 
> View attachment 3655263



The infamous Himalaya bag! If I'm not mistaken, it has a cousin that was affectionately dubbed by TPFers as the "bike pants" bag because that's exactly what it looked like [emoji1] Must've been fun to be a designer at Hermes in the 80's. 

Personally, I like this version of the mixed leather Birkin better than the Arlequin version from a few years ago. The more subtle color variations are easier on the eyes, although the addition of croc makes it MUCH less easy on the wallet!

Edit: yikes, just noticed the different colored handles in different skins. That makes it a definite no for me.


----------



## juss

Exactly, i want more colvert / blue nuit/ bsaphire type of blues. Or and bleu atoll is the one to beat!


----------



## juss

juss said:


> Exactly, i want more colvert / blue nuit/ bsaphire type of blues. Or and bleu atoll is the one to beat!


Sorry the quote of PbP did not work!


----------



## pretty99

A bit more intel for FW17
- verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
- new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous 
- tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making 
- new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre 
- the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
- expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
- Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
- the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
- kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
- there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
- BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
- new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design 
- the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018

That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info


----------



## Notorious Pink

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info



This is awesome info - thank you !!! I found this link with some pics...

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/photos/hermes-reveals-aw17-bag-collection-665868.html

http://www.buro247.me/fashion/accessories/discover-hermes-s-fall-winter-17-collection.html


----------



## Giuliana

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info



Thanks for the info! Do you have more details on the Constance lookalike? Does it have the "H" on the flap? How is it different from the Constance?


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info




YOU ARE AWESOME!!! 
THANK YOU!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Giuliana - Theres a pic in the link I posted.


----------



## lulilu

Pretty, you always are the source of awesome info (in addition to your amazing reveals).  Thanks!

PS--I hope your explanation of the source of inspiration for kelly cheval ends the critics' claims that H is copying Prada and others.


----------



## Meta

@Giuliana pics of the bags were posted here by @Chiclover 

I had also posted new shoes and bags for FW17 from this post onwards.


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info


Thanks for taking  time posting  these infos


----------



## Giuliana

weN84 said:


> @Giuliana pics of the bags were posted here by @Chiclover
> 
> I had also posted new shoes and bags for FW17 from this post onwards.



Thank you both!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Giuliana

BBC said:


> Giuliana - Theres a pic in the link I posted.



Thank you!! Sorry, meant to multi-quote in my previous post, but did not work


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info



Thanks for the information!  May I please ask for this new combo, - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre-, will it just be two types of leather but in same colour (i.e. Black or cuivre) Or will it be black and cuivre in the same bag? Thanks.


----------



## pretty99

Boogee119 said:


> Thanks for the information!  May I please ask for this new combo, - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre-, will it just be two types of leather but in same colour (i.e. Black or cuivre) Or will it be black and cuivre in the same bag? Thanks.



They will be in the same color, so it's not some crazy bicolor design


----------



## pretty99

lulilu said:


> Pretty, you always are the source of awesome info (in addition to your amazing reveals).  Thanks!
> 
> PS--I hope your explanation of the source of inspiration for kelly cheval ends the critics' claims that H is copying Prada and others.



U welcome dear, actually the crafts went into the handles are quite spectacular and the handle itself is mixed with swift sombrero box or barenia leather depends on the color combo, it's a little heaven with  all the best leather provide by H


----------



## Boogee119

pretty99 said:


> They will be in the same color, so it's not some crazy bicolor design


Thanks.


----------



## cuselover

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info



Do you know for the verso what are the available color combos? Any pics?


----------



## rhm

Has anyone seen the new gris asphalt color yet?


----------



## bagidiotic

rhm said:


> Has anyone seen the new gris asphalt color yet?


Was told very similar to  etoupe and taupe


----------



## rhm

bagidiotic said:


> Was told very similar to  etoupe and taupe



Wow! This is very good news! I have been waiting for etoupe for so long that I was going to give up and I was not a fan of gris mouette so this new color will hopefully be the right shade of grey. I thought because of this "asphalt" would be more like graphite or plomb.


----------



## starprism_7

bagidiotic said:


> Was told very similar to  etoupe and taupe


Thanks! I hope it is, i always wanted something lighter than etoupe, but a bit darker than gt. Cant wait to see the color real life.


----------



## mygoodies

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - verso does comes in smaller sizes, b30 and k32 should be in the order
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous
> - tiny plume, tiny bolide and tiny plipat in the making
> - new mix croc b30 with the flap in lisse croc and body in chèvre comes in black and cuivre
> - the print Toile de camp in dechainee noir comes in Constance 24, k28 barenia, and b35 black swift
> - expensive verso version for indigo matte croc with Bleu electique lining inside; Lindy 26, toolbox 20, plume 28, halzan and pico 18
> - Lots of matte Bleu electrique bags being featured
> - the new boxy Cinhetic bag featured in the fashion show is being inspired by perfume carrier, comes in wallet (size of Constance wallet compact) wallet with strap, clutch and the boxy bag with chain
> - kelly cheval, the style with colorful patchwork leather as the handle body comes mainly in Togo; there's grizzly versions and grizzly/barenia version; size only 28 or 32. The style is inspired by the horse bridle and the whip handle
> - there's a zipper pouch similar to bazar with real 3D whip sewn onto the bag, very special and it's a push order
> - BBK 32 black sellier with the silver button shoulder strap will be a push order
> - new bag opli 28, 24 and clutch style inspired by le 24 coin bag, nice and neat design
> - the Constance lookalike bag named 2002, it's really a substitution for Constance, even the opening is similar, won't be available until 2018
> 
> That's all for now, will fill in if there's more interesting info





BBC said:


> This is awesome info - thank you !!! I found this link with some pics...
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/photos/hermes-reveals-aw17-bag-collection-665868.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/fashion/accessories/discover-hermes-s-fall-winter-17-collection.html



THANK YOU lovelies for posting these valuable info!!! 
For now I'm not tempted by the new bags or shoes (yet) but that might change whenever I get to see them IRL   
Very curious indeed abt the Asphalt color!


----------



## cavalla

rhm said:


> Has anyone seen the new gris asphalt color yet?



saw the photo on their ipad today that it looks slightly warm. A bit pinkish to my eye. Though SA and SM said it's between Gris Mouette and Etain. Not sure why they compared with these 2 but not etoupe.


----------



## pretty99

rhm said:


> Has anyone seen the new gris asphalt color yet?


it's on the earthy warm color tone, not cool like GM at all; and yes a tad lighter than etoupe


----------



## EmileH

cavalla said:


> saw the photo on their ipad today that it looks slightly warm. A bit pinkish to my eye. Though SA and SM said it's between Gris Mouette and Etain. Not sure why they compared with these 2 but not etoupe.





pretty99 said:


> it's on the earthy warm color tone, not cool like GM at all; and yes a tad lighter than etoupe



Oh gosh. So hard to picture this. I dont think of GM or etain as warm. Is it a pure grey then, no brown undertones like etain? I just bought etain. Hoping I did the right thing. They said at fSH that it is slowly being rested.


----------



## pretty99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. So hard to picture this. I dont think of GM or etain as warm. Is it a pure grey then, no brown undertones like etain? I just bought etain. Hoping I did the right thing. They said at fSH that it is slowly being rested.



Don't think they have the physical leather chip to the store yet, I can only see from the booklet. To me Gris T, etoupe, taupe or origan are warm grey with yellow/brown tone; Gris perle, Gris M, etain or ardoise are cool grey with a bit blue tone. Asphalt should be under warm grey family.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cavalla

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. So hard to picture this. I dont think of GM or etain as warm. Is it a pure grey then, no brown undertones like etain? I just bought etain. Hoping I did the right thing. They said at fSH that it is slowly being rested.





pretty99 said:


> Don't think they have the physical leather chip to the store yet, I can only see from the booklet. To me Gris T, etoupe, taupe or origan are warm grey with yellow/brown tone; Gris perle, Gris M, etain or ardoise are cool grey with a bit blue tone. Asphalt should be under warm grey family.



It's definitely on the warm side. It's not a pure gray. Now I think about it, it's possible that they didn't bring up etoupe because I don't like etoupe but love both etain and GM.


----------



## EmileH

pretty99 said:


> Don't think they have the physical leather chip to the store yet, I can only see from the booklet. To me Gris T, etoupe, taupe or origan are warm grey with yellow/brown tone; Gris perle, Gris M, etain or ardoise are cool grey with a bit blue tone. Asphalt should be under warm grey family.



Thank you. This makes 100% sense to me. Very helpful. 

I have Gris T and wanted a cool tone so I think I did well choosing etain. You put my mind at ease.

For anyone who wants etain, get it soon before they rest it. Bleu glacier is resting too.


----------



## hoot

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. This makes 100% sense to me. Very helpful.
> 
> I have Gris T and wanted a cool tone so I think I did well choosing etain. You put my mind at ease.
> 
> For anyone who wants etain, get it soon before they rest it. Bleu glacier is resting too.


Maybe this is why it has taken so long for my etain PO to come in? It's been 9 months already. Is that normal? 

I'm anxious to see your etain reveal! Did I miss it?


----------



## princessmaggie

hoot said:


> Maybe this is why it has taken so long for my etain PO to come in? It's been 9 months already. Is that normal?
> 
> I'm anxious to see your etain reveal! Did I miss it?



I'm still waiting on podium orders from January and July 2016!


----------



## hoot

princessmaggie said:


> I'm still waiting on podium orders from January and July 2016!


Thanks for replying! I'm sorry to hear you have been waiting so long, but it does make me feel better! (I was getting worried my wait was unusual for a PO!)


----------



## EmileH

hoot said:


> Maybe this is why it has taken so long for my etain PO to come in? It's been 9 months already. Is that normal?
> 
> I'm anxious to see your etain reveal! Did I miss it?



I'm sure it will come through if you have an order placed. I think he was tell g me about the future. 

I didn't post a photo. Ok I will. On the cafe thread. I didn't want to post in the Paris thread. It's a bit testy these days.


----------



## Susie Tunes

hoot said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm sorry to hear you have been waiting so long, but it does make me feel better! (I was getting worried my wait was unusual for a PO!)



I waited 16 months for a PO and my SM always says it can take 6 to 18 months...


----------



## princessmaggie

hoot said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm sorry to hear you have been waiting so long, but it does make me feel better! (I was getting worried my wait was unusual for a PO!)



I just tell myself it's Hermes-it will come when it comes?! It's only hard when I see so many reveals of the exact bags I'm waiting for and just think where is mine?! I know they're worth waiting for though!! Hopefully ours will both appear soon!!


----------



## hoot

Susie Tunes said:


> I waited 16 months for a PO and my SM always says it can take 6 to 18 months...


Thanks for sharing your experience and timeframe from your SM. 


princessmaggie said:


> I just tell myself it's Hermes-it will come when it comes?! It's only hard when I see so many reveals of the exact bags I'm waiting for and just think where is mine?! I know they're worth waiting for though!! Hopefully ours will both appear soon!!


Yes! It would be great if we both heard some good news soon.


----------



## kath00

I am almost at year 3.... with Etain!


----------



## hoot

kath00 said:


> I am almost at year 3.... with Etain!


With a PO?!! Wow!!


----------



## EmileH

kath00 said:


> I am almost at year 3.... with Etain!




It seems like some stores sit down with clients to look at swatches for podium, the client chooses what they want  and it comes within a reasonable predictable time. My local store doesn't do that. It is an off the cuff thing where I either mention or the SA occasionally asks if there is anything as far as bags on my wishlist. No swatches. No sitting down with thought. Last time the conversation literally took place on the stairs. And just because she says she requested something (which half the time she remembers incorrectly) does not mean it's coming in any predictable way. I have a sense if she did order it and she had a better client in the store on the day it arrived she'd give it to whomever she wanted. And I would be left to wait. I waited two years for a black birkin 35 Togo and finally bought it in europe. [emoji849] it sounds like your store operates the same way. It's not good customer service and as regular clients I think we deserve better. This is partly why I shop in Paris and partly why I consider using another store in the US. SA games are infuriating.


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It seems like some stores sit down with clients to look at swatches for podium, the client chooses what they want  and it comes within a reasonable predictable time. My local store doesn't do that. It is an off the cuff thing where I either mention or the SA occasionally asks if there is anything as far as bags on my wishlist. No swatches. No sitting down with thought. Last time the conversation literally took place on the stairs. And just because she says she requested something (which half the time she remembers incorrectly) does not mean it's coming in any predictable way. I have a sense if she did order it and she had a better client in the store on the day it arrived she'd give it to whomever she wanted. And I would be left to wait. I waited two years for a black birkin 35 Togo and finally bought it in europe. [emoji849] it sounds like your store operates the same way. It's not good customer service and as regular clients I think we deserve better. This is partly why I shop in Paris and partly why I consider using another store in the US. SA games are infuriating.


Ohhhhh this is my how my POs are done as well. Its so frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

I think if you are in the store often enough, your SD is "reminded" of your bag wishes.  Also, if you want something classic/popular, it is likely that it has been ordered.  When I asked for gold/gold birkin, I got it in a month or two, because it was already ordered for the store at the prior podium.  When I mentioned malachite, I got it that day.  The SD knows what she asked for, and there is a binder of all expected items with people's names next to them.  I think it is played a bit loosely because people change their minds and yes, a good client is likely to get a requested bag before someone else.  Also, the vagaries of H production affect the stores also -- what the atelliers are making today determines what/when items are shipped.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> I think if you are in the store often enough, your SD is "reminded" of your bag wishes.  Also, if you want something classic/popular, it is likely that it has been ordered.  When I asked for gold/gold birkin, I got it in a month or two, because it was already ordered for the store at the prior podium.  When I mentioned malachite, I got it that day.  The SD knows what she asked for, and there is a binder of all expected items with people's names next to them.  I think it is played a bit loosely because people change their minds and yes, a good client is likely to get a requested bag before someone else.  Also, the vagaries of H production affect the stores also -- what the atelliers are making today determines what/when items are shipped.



Yes I appreciate your input. It's not that simple at all stores. Believe me. I'm a regular.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bobbyzo

I heared from my SA that the color black won't be produced or very limited the next years... Is that right?


----------



## QuelleFromage

bobbyzo said:


> I heared from my SA that the color black won't be produced or very limited the next years... Is that right?


That seems....unlikely. I def have not heard this. If true I'll feel a lot better about TWO primarily black SOs!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It seems like some stores sit down with clients to look at swatches for podium, the client chooses what they want  and it comes within a reasonable predictable time. My local store doesn't do that. It is an off the cuff thing where I either mention or the SA occasionally asks if there is anything as far as bags on my wishlist. No swatches. No sitting down with thought. Last time the conversation literally took place on the stairs. And just because she says she requested something (which half the time she remembers incorrectly) does not mean it's coming in any predictable way. I have a sense if she did order it and she had a better client in the store on the day it arrived she'd give it to whomever she wanted. And I would be left to wait. I waited two years for a black birkin 35 Togo and finally bought it in europe. [emoji849] it sounds like your store operates the same way. It's not good customer service and as regular clients I think we deserve better. This is partly why I shop in Paris and partly why I consider using another store in the US. SA games are infuriating.



That's so annoying - I'm in Europe and there are no such shenanigans at my local store.


----------



## Susie Tunes

bobbyzo said:


> I heared from my SA that the color black won't be produced or very limited the next years... Is that right?



I don't think so - there were lots of black Kelly options at the last podium


----------



## LadyCupid

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It seems like some stores sit down with clients to look at swatches for podium, the client chooses what they want  and it comes within a reasonable predictable time. My local store doesn't do that. It is an off the cuff thing where I either mention or the SA occasionally asks if there is anything as far as bags on my wishlist. No swatches. No sitting down with thought. Last time the conversation literally took place on the stairs. And just because she says she requested something (which half the time she remembers incorrectly) does not mean it's coming in any predictable way. I have a sense if she did order it and she had a better client in the store on the day it arrived she'd give it to whomever she wanted. And I would be left to wait. I waited two years for a black birkin 35 Togo and finally bought it in europe. [emoji849] it sounds like your store operates the same way. It's not good customer service and as regular clients I think we deserve better. This is partly why I shop in Paris and partly why I consider using another store in the US. SA games are infuriating.


This sounds exactly like what I am experiencing!! I asked SA twice about progress or status of my PO from June and she ignored my email twice. I am quite frustrated with the H games too.


----------



## AREonthego

mrs.posh said:


> I second that
> I have a Picotin in BZ and its gorgeous!



I tried on a BZ mini roulis ghw in evercolor. I don't know if it's the lighting, it looks to have a touch of green. But when I look at pictures, BZ looks a very bright blue with no green at all. Um


----------



## lulilu

I saw a bunch of BZ bags yesterday.  Boy they are bright.  My eye is probably not as discerning, but it seemed like a clear super bright blue.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> I saw a bunch of BZ bags yesterday.  Boy they are bright.  My eye is probably not as discerning, but it seemed like a clear super bright blue.



It looks very similar to bleu hydra to me. I have a picotin in bleu hydra. It's a fun color and looked neutral to me but it really doesn't go with everything. Hard to explain. They are very very bright and have weird undertones that make them tricky


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks very similar to bleu hydra to me. I have a picotin in bleu hydra. It's a fun color and looked neutral to me but it really doesn't go with everything. Hard to explain. They are very very bright and have weird undertones that make them tricky



Hydra and Zanzibar are VERY close....my boutique has bags in both colors on display and to me, it's like the difference between Blue Atoll and Blue St Cyr - one has more green undertones, one is a bit more blue.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Hydra and Zanzibar are VERY close....my boutique has bags in both colors on display and to me, it's like the difference between Blue Atoll and Blue St Cyr - one has more green undertones, one is a bit more blue.


Very good comparison. It's funny because this very slight difference is so important to me bc I love Atoll and wanted a bag so bad but was offered StC and didn't take it. I just couldn't get into that color even though it is so close. I feel the same way about Hydra and Zan.  I'd take Hydra....


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Hydra and Zanzibar are VERY close....my boutique has bags in both colors on display and to me, it's like the difference between Blue Atoll and Blue St Cyr - one has more green undertones, one is a bit more blue.


Yes Bleu Atoll is meant to look like the Indian Ocean or Polynesian ocean,a tropical water, where St.-Cyr is meant to look like the bright Mediterranean. I don't know which Hydra Bleu Hydra is named after but it has that very subtle undertone variation that to me looks more European, whereas Zanzibar does look like that bright blue you see in Zanzibar....
H names usually have some kind of logic to their meanings


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes Bleu Atoll is meant to look like the Indian Ocean or Polynesian ocean,a tropical water, where St.-Cyr is meant to look like the bright Mediterranean.* I don't know which Hydra Bleu Hydra is named after *but it has that very subtle undertone variation that to me looks more European, whereas Zanzibar does look like that bright blue you see in Zanzibar....
> H names usually have some kind of logic to their meanings



Hydra is a Greek island, like Mykonos.


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> Hydra is a Greek island, like Mykonos.


Yes, I know, but I do not know for certain if that is the source for the color name, whereas I have discussed Atoll and Saint-Cyr with people at H. I don't want to assume that the blue is Greek blue and that the many-headed monster was not bright blue itself


----------



## starprism_7

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very good comparison. It's funny because this very slight difference is so important to me bc I love Atoll and wanted a bag so bad but was offered StC and didn't take it. I just couldn't get into that color even though it is so close. I feel the same way about Hydra and Zan.  I'd take Hydra....



I could relate to this. Sometimes although it is similiar, there is still a bit of difference. Like having just a tinge green to the color, or how some color looks more pronounced in certain leather. I love blue atoll in togo. I recently saw BZ in swift, and its totally different from BH. I think BZ in epsom/clemance is closer to BH.


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, I know, but I do not know for certain if that is the source for the color name, whereas I have discussed Atoll and Saint-Cyr with people at H. I don't want to assume that the blue is Greek blue and that the many-headed monster was not bright blue itself



LOL, I know what you mean! IMHO Hermès often uses the same colour and just changes it's name!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> LOL, I know what you mean! IMHO Hermès often uses the same colour and just changes it's name!!


I actually sometimes wondered if Bleu Hydra was an answer to the "many-headed monster" begging SAs for BE!


----------



## fineprint

pretty99 said:


> A bit more intel for FW17
> - new ombré matte croc for K32 and b35 in blue indigo and vert Titian, gorgeous



wow, thanks for the wealth of information! 

sorry if this is common knowledge or has been asked before but what does ombre matte croc mean?  is it a patterm like the ombre lizard?

thanks so much everyone!


----------



## pretty99

fineprint said:


> wow, thanks for the wealth of information!
> 
> sorry if this is common knowledge or has been asked before but what does ombre matte croc mean?  is it a patterm like the ombre lizard?
> 
> thanks so much everyone!



It's a new technique for hermes to do a the croc leather surface from light to dark, imagine a gradation of light blue to dark blue, it's gorgeous. It's not like ombré lizard.


----------



## fineprint

pretty99 said:


> It's a new technique for hermes to do a the croc leather surface from light to dark, imagine a gradation of light blue to dark blue, it's gorgeous. It's not like ombré lizard.



oh...interesting.  thanks so much for the explaination pretty99!  

looking forward to seeing your lovely ombre matt croc kelly or birkin!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

When will the swatches arrive? 
I can't wait to see the new colors.


----------



## EmileH

Photos from fall press day from the fall scarves thread. Do we think either of these is asphalt?


----------



## LovEmAll

Brunette_Hermes said:


> When will the swatches arrive?
> I can't wait to see the new colors.



Pretty!  My SA mentioned something about September, but I may be confused about which swatches


----------



## miss argile

I just saw a big reseller posting picture of a A Stamp Gris T Kelly - claiming to be the first on the net. So maybe Gris T is coming back after all?


----------



## Dluvch

miss argile said:


> I just saw a big reseller posting picture of a A Stamp Gris T Kelly - claiming to be the first on the net. So maybe Gris T is coming back after all?


Can you share which reseller?


----------



## miss argile

Dira said:


> Can you share which reseller?


will PM you


----------



## Dluvch

miss argile said:


> will PM you


Thank you, was  and curious because I heard it was rested. Gris T is my all time favorite.


----------



## MYH

Can you PM me too? I'd like to know wh Ch reseller as well


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

y


LovEmAll said:


> Pretty!  My SA mentioned something about September, but I may be confused about which swatches





LovEmAll said:


> Pretty!  My SA mentioned something about September, but I may be confused about which swatches


thank you


----------



## rhm

According to my SA Gris T has been only rested for Birkin and Kelly?
He says that he's been steadily receiving Gris T in other bad designs and leather goods?\

Is this the case for you guys?


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Photos from fall press day from the fall scarves thread. Do we think either of these is asphalt?
> 
> View attachment 3694243
> View attachment 3694244
> View attachment 3694246



These colors seem far darker than what my SM explained to me. She told me that its a hybrid between Gris T and Etoupe?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## kathydep

rhm said:


> According to my SA Gris T has been only rested for Birkin and Kelly?
> He says that he's been steadily receiving Gris T in other bad designs and leather goods?\
> 
> Is this the case for you guys?


I've seen a post in So Kelly at the boutique!


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> These colors seem far darker than what my SM explained to me. She told me that its a hybrid between Gris T and Etoupe?



People have been given varying descriptions. Hard to tell.


----------



## bertrande

miss argile said:


> I just saw a big reseller posting picture of a A Stamp Gris T Kelly - claiming to be the first on the net. So maybe Gris T is coming back after all?





rhm said:


> According to my SA Gris T has been only rested for Birkin and Kelly?
> He says that he's been steadily receiving Gris T in other bad designs and leather goods?\
> 
> Is this the case for you guys?



I too heard it was rested in b/k but available in garden party and other goods.  I have been lusting for a GT kelly for the longest time so if this is true, it's excellent news for me!  However, I am not getting my hopes up as I held my breath for a loooong time when GT came back only to find it surfacing in bags other than a birkin or a kelly so rather deflated now LOL!


----------



## jmen

I gave up waiting for the SO placed 4 years ago or so.  As much as I wanted a Gris t 28 in chevre there is only so much waiting.


----------



## Tony Yang

Any info about this Birkin? The crossbody bag with handle? and braclets? from the AW17 collection.


----------



## bags to die for

jmen said:


> I gave up waiting for the SO placed 4 years ago or so.  As much as I wanted a Gris t 28 in chevre there is only so much waiting.


Don't give up hope. Mine took 3 years. In gris t. 25b.


----------



## megeve12

Sorry, if this was mentioned before!  Anyone heard of the new color 'beton' (in german)?  What would that be in english/french?
SA informed me yesterday that craie is phasing its way out and the new light color similar to craie but with grey undertone is coming out!  Any confirmation of this?


----------



## thyme

megeve12 said:


> Sorry, if this was mentioned before!  Anyone heard of the new color 'beton' (in german)?  What would that be in english/french?
> SA informed me yesterday that craie is phasing its way out and the new light color similar to craie but with grey undertone is coming out!  Any confirmation of this?



it's not new, well in exotic leather anyway. have seen quite a few beton exotic bags on sale on ig.


----------



## prepster

megeve12 said:


> Sorry, if this was mentioned before!  Anyone heard of the new color 'beton' (in german)?  What would that be in english/french?
> SA informed me yesterday that craie is phasing its way out and the new light color similar to craie but with grey undertone is coming out!  Any confirmation of this?



Beton in German and French is concrete in English.   Not terribly romantic, but it does explain the color descriptions we've been getting.


----------



## princessmaggie

prepster said:


> Beton in German and French is concrete in English.   Not terribly romantic, but it does explain the color descriptions we've been getting.



So this could be Gris asphalt?


----------



## prepster

princessmaggie said:


> So this could be Gris asphalt?



Gris Asphalte (asphalt in English) is probably the darker gray.  Beton (concrete in English) is probably light beigey-gray, closer to the color of the Beton exotic bags.


----------



## princessmaggie

prepster said:


> Gris Asphalte (asphalt in English) is probably the darker gray.  Beton (concrete in English) is probably light beigey-gray, closer to the color of the Beton exotic bags.


Wonderful-thanks for this. I have a Gris asphalt podium bag coming based on just a photo so super excited to see it in real life!


----------



## LovEmAll

prepster said:


> Gris Asphalte (asphalt in English) is probably the darker gray.  Beton (concrete in English) is probably light beigey-gray, closer to the color of the Beton exotic bags.





princessmaggie said:


> Wonderful-thanks for this. I have a Gris asphalt podium bag coming based on just a photo so super excited to see it in real life!



I was just in H today and what I was told is this:

Craie is being phased out ( :cryface: i want craie so bad) and replaced with another color that is more beige-ish

Gris asphalt is supposed to be between gris Mouette and gris T so apparently not dark. 

Can't wait to see it in person!

Hope that helps. [emoji4]


----------



## boboxu

megeve12 said:


> Sorry, if this was mentioned before!  Anyone heard of the new color 'beton' (in german)?  What would that be in english/french?
> SA informed me yesterday that craie is phasing its way out and the new light color similar to craie but with grey undertone is coming out!  Any confirmation of this?


Beton was offered in croc before and this season it's offered in regular leather. I've seen the jige swift in this color couple days ago, it's quite similar to craie to me and I didn't take that jige since I would prefer darker color otherwise I'd have taken a irl picture for you, but to be honest it's very elegant


----------



## MSO13

LovEmAll said:


> I was just in H today and what I was told is this:
> 
> Craie is being phased out ( :cryface: i want craie so bad) and replaced with another color that is more beige-ish
> 
> Gris asphalt is supposed to be between gris Mouette and gris T so apparently not dark.
> 
> Can't wait to see it in person!
> 
> Hope that helps. [emoji4]


 
Craie is still coming for Fall, at least at my store. Beton is also coming in Fall. I'm hoping to get a chance to compare both. 
Craie might be rested for a while but H brings back colors every few years so don't fret, Beton is really light and beautiful too!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## princessmaggie

LovEmAll said:


> I was just in H today and what I was told is this:
> 
> Craie is being phased out ( :cryface: i want craie so bad) and replaced with another color that is more beige-ish
> 
> Gris asphalt is supposed to be between gris Mouette and gris T so apparently not dark.
> 
> Can't wait to see it in person!
> 
> Hope that helps. [emoji4]



Superstar! Thanks for the Intel! Bated breath over here! However as my July 2016 podium orders are yet to make it to me I'd better not actually hold my breath!!


----------



## LovEmAll

MrsOwen3 said:


> Craie is still coming for Fall, at least at my store. Beton is also coming in Fall. I'm hoping to get a chance to compare both.
> Craie might be rested for a while but H brings back colors every few years so don't fret, Beton is really light and beautiful too!



Soooo good to hear! Thanks so much dear. I gotta practice a little something I'm terrible at...patience!  Lol 

Can't wait to see Beton - if it's anything like the exotic, it is gooooorg!



princessmaggie said:


> Superstar! Thanks for the Intel! Bated breath over here! However as my July 2016 podium orders are yet to make it to me I'd better not actually hold my breath!!



Hahahaha....yep, with H is all about waiting. Thanks hun and my pleasure!


----------



## megeve12

Happy to hear that beton is just as beautiful!   Can't wait see it IRL!


----------



## Katel

Saw this Bolide in the fall 17 scarves thread - anyone know the name of this green?


----------



## Meta

Katel said:


> View attachment 3713047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this Bolide in the fall 17 scarves thread - anyone know the name of this green?


It's the new green, Vert Vertigo. I posted pics of the bags for FW 2017 here.


----------



## Katel

weN84 said:


> It's the new green, Vert Vertigo. I posted pics of the bags for FW 2017 here.



Beautiful green, TU weN84. Do you know if it's only coming in the web Bolide? Hopefully not...


----------



## Meta

Katel said:


> Beautiful green, TU weN84. Do you know if it's only coming in the web Bolide? Hopefully not...


No, I don't think it's limited to the Bolide. *If I recall correctly*, my SA told me it comes in the Cinetic clutch as well, so it shouldn't be limited to just the Bolide.


----------



## cavalla

Katel said:


> Beautiful green, TU weN84. Do you know if it's only coming in the web Bolide? Hopefully not...





weN84 said:


> No, I don't think it's limited to the Bolide. *If I recall correctly*, my SA told me it comes in the Cinetic clutch as well, so it shouldn't be limited to just the Bolide.



+1. SA said it comes in a few different bags.


----------



## cavalla

Not sure if this is already shared, there are exotics that come in gradation of colors. Like really light blue to dark blue. They are goooorgeous   I might have got converted to an exotic fan.


----------



## Meta

cavalla said:


> Not sure if this is already shared, there are exotics that come in gradation of colors. Like really light blue to dark blue. They are goooorgeous   I might have got converted to an exotic fan.


Yes, @pretty99 mentioned that here and here.


----------



## navicular

Can anyone share what the dark colours for FW 17 are? 
My SM has ordered a bag at the Jan PO in a "dark Color" but won't tell me which as its meant to be a surprise. 
But I don't do too well with surprises. Haha


----------



## Katel

weN84 said:


> No, I don't think it's limited to the Bolide. *If I recall correctly*, my SA told me it comes in the Cinetic clutch as well, so it shouldn't be limited to just the Bolide.





cavalla said:


> +1. SA said it comes in a few different bags.


TU ladies - fingers crossed!


----------



## cavalla

The grizzly Kelly we've been looking forward to. 




Photo credit: wwd.com


----------



## Kylacove

I've tried searching and skimming threads but haven't seen when the fall bags will start showing up in the stores. I'm waiting for a fall color and wondering how long I will have to save for it.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Does anyone have intell on what colors and leathers CDCs will be offered for fall?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hopiko

Kylacove said:


> I've tried searching and skimming threads but haven't seen when the fall bags will start showing up in the stores. I'm waiting for a fall color and wondering how long I will have to save for it.


Usually they start coming in July but could be as early as June.  Hope your bag comes soon!


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks for the reply. The SA said probably a couple of months but she took my name and phone # to call me. The store only ordered one of this bag in this size and color.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Re: swatches I'm going to see them in July. There is a beautiful grey. Also some other deep pretty colours. I'll try to make photos and I really hope July they will have them.


----------



## juss

prepster said:


> Gris Asphalte (asphalt in English) is probably the darker gray.  Beton (concrete in English) is probably light beigey-gray, closer to the color of the Beton exotic bags.


Was Quite surprised to learn that it is not dark. It is between etain and gris muette


----------



## MayMay22

I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.


----------



## princessmaggie

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760



Wow! Good find. Identical to etoupe but just lighter-seemingly no more grey though.


----------



## bagidiotic

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760


Thanks for the  pic


----------



## EmileH

Someone said it was going to be warm like etoupe. Whew! Glad I took etain. [emoji322]

They have a photo with silver hardware too. It looks like a beige- grey. A bit darker than gris tourtourelle. Perhaps a good option for those who couldn't find gris tourtourelle.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760


This is underwhelming to me. It looks like a lighter Etoupe without contrast stitch. (I've never seen asphalt that looks like this either  .)


----------



## starprism_7

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760



Thanks for sharing these! I love how GA turns out. This is what I am looking for, a lighter less warm etoupe based color. Though it might look differently on a different leather though.


----------



## Susie Tunes

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760



Beautiful colour - Thankyou for posting. Think I'd feel safer with Etoupe though as it's a little darker.


----------



## majusaka

GA is quite nice. Just wondering what leathers does it come in (apart from swift)?


----------



## princessmaggie

majusaka said:


> GA is quite nice. Just wondering what leathers does it come in (apart from swift)?



I know there will be Epsom Constance's


----------



## DollyDoll

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760



Thanks for sharing!!!!!! Does look more like a lighter Etoupe than true gray (Asphalt) color. The color is perfect if you missed GT or love Etoupe but not the white stitching. Can't wait to see in person with different leather.

Guess the closest we will ever get to a true gray for now is GM.


----------



## megeve12

megeve12 said:


> Sorry, if this was mentioned before!  Anyone heard of the new color 'beton' (in german)?  What would that be in english/french?
> SA informed me yesterday that craie is phasing its way out and the new light color similar to craie but with grey undertone is coming out!  Any confirmation of this?



Just saw on H.com a beton Jige!  Its so pretty!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## csetcos

megeve12 said:


> Just saw on H.com a beton Jige!  Its so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3725784



Ok so this is gorgeous. Betón translates to concrete. This looks like gris perle a bit.

Gris asphalt translates to asphalt gray. Seems to sound like cement or concrete. But GA is almost like GT, lighter than Etoupe.

Is this correct?  

Anyone have betón pics to share?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

csetcos said:


> Ok so this is gorgeous. Betón translates to concrete. This looks like gris perle a bit.
> 
> Gris asphalt translates to asphalt gray. Seems to sound like cement or concrete. But GA is almost like GT, lighter than Etoupe.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Anyone have betón pics to share?



I was offered a jige in beton recently. It looks very close to Gris perle and definitely has gray undertones (sorry, I did not take a picture)


----------



## csetcos

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I was offered a jige in beton recently. It looks very close to Gris perle and definitely has gray undertones (sorry, I did not take a picture)



Perfect. Also seems close to argile with argile being a bit warmer.


----------



## Possum

csetcos said:


> Ok so this is gorgeous. Betón translates to concrete. This looks like gris perle a bit.
> 
> Gris asphalt translates to asphalt gray. Seems to sound like cement or concrete. But GA is almost like GT, lighter than Etoupe.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Anyone have betón pics to share?


I agree! It would be interesting to see a comparison of Beton and Gris Perle in the same leather.


----------



## cavalla

megeve12 said:


> Just saw on H.com a beton Jige!  Its so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3725784



 Such a gorgeous color. Thank you for sharing. I want a smaller bag / clutch in beton and a bigger bag or Roulis in Etain, then my gray collection is complete.


----------



## boboxu

Possum said:


> I agree! It would be interesting to see a comparison of Beton and Gris Perle in the same leather.


They are not really the same shade dear. Gris perle is more like light dove grey with some blue undertone and Beton is more close to Craie


----------



## Possum

boboxu said:


> They are not really the same shade dear. Gris perle is more like light dove grey with some blue undertone and Beton is more close to Craie


Thankyou @boboxu,


----------



## LovEmAll

megeve12 said:


> Just saw on H.com a beton Jige!  Its so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3725784



Thanks for the pic! I'd love to see a comparison with craie.  I am still lusting after it [emoji7]


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Okay, finally got a photo for you all....

Beton jige next to bamboo dogon duo wallet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## juss

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen gris asphalte (GA)  kelly dog listed on the H website. I am not sure if they put wrong photo or not, but it looks so close to Etoupe.  If you look at the small icons, the first one is GA, and the second one is etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721760


I saw asphalt today and it is between etoupe and gris T - more wearable imho than gris t ad it is all year around 
Color but light enough for summer. All in all very beautiful without awful yellow undertones that trench had. But i agree has nothing to do with its name asphalt! It is more beige than grey


----------



## Dluvch

juss said:


> I saw asphalt today and it is between etoupe and gris T - more wearable imho than gris t ad it is all year around
> Color but light enough for summer. All in all very beautiful without awful yellow undertones that trench had. But i agree has nothing to do with its name asphalt! It is more beige than grey


Is it darker than beton?


----------



## loubsandlulu

juss said:


> I saw asphalt today and it is between etoupe and gris T - more wearable imho than gris t ad it is all year around
> Color but light enough for summer. All in all very beautiful without awful yellow undertones that trench had. But i agree has nothing to do with its name asphalt! It is more beige than grey



I'm really looking forward to seeing this color! Can I ask which item you saw in Asphalt and what type of leather it was?


----------



## BirkinLover77

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Okay, finally got a photo for you all....
> 
> Beton jige next to bamboo dogon duo wallet.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3730773



@SpicyTuna13 Is this a new color "Beton" for the season? It's a beautiful neutral!


----------



## MayMay22

I have seen GA in swift leather and I would say that the colour is in between Etain and GT, but it is more beige than gray


----------



## Tony Yang

Anyone know when Fall/Winter 2017 RTW clothes start coming in stores?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## HermesAmasser

Tony Yang said:


> Anyone know when Fall/Winter 2017 RTW clothes start coming in stores?


Mid july I was told.


----------



## EmileH

Tony Yang said:


> Anyone know when Fall/Winter 2017 RTW clothes start coming in stores?



New York Madison had a lot of women's wear the other day. The fall line looks promising,


----------



## klynneann

juss said:


> I saw asphalt today and it is between etoupe and gris T - more wearable imho than gris t ad it is all year around
> Color but light enough for summer. All in all very beautiful without awful yellow undertones that trench had. But i agree has nothing to do with its name asphalt! It is more beige than grey


Oh dear - I need to see this color IRL!  Especially since I have a better chance of getting it than Gris T lol.


----------



## klynneann

Tony Yang said:


> Anyone know when Fall/Winter 2017 RTW clothes start coming in stores?


I tried on a couple items this past Saturday.  Nothing was displayed though - I asked and my SA went in the back and brought a whole bunch of stuff out.  There's a dress I have my eye on...


----------



## grapegravity

Just saw the swatch for Rose extreme!!  Its a intense pink, like rose shocking with tint of red!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

grapegravity said:


> Just saw the swatch for Rose extreme!!  Its a intense pink, like rose shocking with tint of red!


That sounds fantastic- I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ayc

grapegravity said:


> Just saw the swatch for Rose extreme!!  Its a intense pink, like rose shocking with tint of red!


OMG!! sounds absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ayc

grapegravity said:


> Just saw the swatch for Rose extreme!!  Its a intense pink, like rose shocking with tint of red!


do you know what leathers will be available in...thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

grapegravity said:


> Just saw the swatch for Rose extreme!!  Its a intense pink, like rose shocking with tint of red!


So a hot hot pink....  What leather was the swatch?


----------



## tramcaro

grapegravity said:


> Just saw the swatch for Rose extreme!!  Its a intense pink, like rose shocking with tint of red!



What leather type does it come in?


----------



## grapegravity

ayc said:


> do you know what leathers will be available in...thanks!





Txoceangirl said:


> So a hot hot pink....  What leather was the swatch?





tramcaro said:


> What leather type does it come in?





ayc said:


> do you know what leathers will be available in...thanks!




The swatch was in mysore, such a beautiful saturated pink! And my store will be getting it in mysore and epsom in slg, and clemence or evercolor for lindy.. 
I'm debating between this color or rose shocking for my first lindy, cant decide since both are beautiful...


----------



## tramcaro

grapegravity said:


> The swatch was in mysore, such a beautiful saturated pink! And my store will be getting it in mysore and epsom in slg, and clemence or evercolor for lindy..
> I'm debating between this color or rose shocking for my first lindy, cant decide since both are beautiful...



I can't imagine how pretty the Lindy will be, epsecially in size 26!


----------



## Tony Yang

Any news on men's items? my SA told me there would be new bracelets...


----------



## loubsandlulu

grapegravity said:


> The swatch was in mysore, such a beautiful saturated pink! And my store will be getting it in mysore and epsom in slg, and clemence or evercolor for lindy..
> I'm debating between this color or rose shocking for my first lindy, cant decide since both are beautiful...



Rose Extreme sounds gorgeous! Did you get a chance to see the new Gris Asphalt color?


----------



## grapegravity

loubsandlulu said:


> Rose Extreme sounds gorgeous! Did you get a chance to see the new Gris Asphalt color?


Unfortunately I didnt see Gris Asphalt swatch since my SA only took out Rose Extreme swatch from the box...  maybe they not suppose to show the fall swatch until SM is back from podium


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## sydgirl

grapegravity said:


> The swatch was in mysore, such a beautiful saturated pink! And my store will be getting it in mysore and epsom in slg, and clemence or evercolor for lindy..
> I'm debating between this color or rose shocking for my first lindy, cant decide since both are beautiful...


Omg it sounds gorgeous! Do you know if it will be available in a b or k?? Im hoping yes [emoji4] and preferably in Clemence or evercolor!! 
Cant wait to see swatch pics [emoji175]


----------



## grapegravity

sydgirl said:


> Omg it sounds gorgeous! Do you know of it will be available in a b or k?? Im hoping yes [emoji4] and preferably in Clemence or evercolor!!
> Cant wait to see swatch pics [emoji175]


My SA only mention it will come in lindy since my quota for b/k is used up for this year...

the gorgeous rose extreme color is like between rose shocking and tosca (more towards rose shocking with more saturated darker pink, it's very hard to describe, just like how rose azalee and rose lipstick is very similar), even DH was like "wow, that's a nice shade of hot pink".  And it is not like rose tyrien


----------



## sydgirl

grapegravity said:


> My SA only mention it will come in lindy since my quota for b/k is used up for this year...
> 
> the gorgeous rose extreme color is like between rose shocking and tosca (more towards rose shocking with more saturated darker pink, it's very hard to describe, just like how rose azalee and rose lipstick is very similar), even DH was like "wow, that's a nice shade of hot pink".  And it is not like rose tyrien


Thanks for the info!! Fingers crossed it becomes available in other bags as it sounds gorgeous [emoji175]


----------



## csetcos

Really can't wait to see what the Rose extreme looks like! I just love the saturated H colors!


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> Really can't wait to see what the Rose extreme looks like! I just love the saturated H colors!


I can't wait to see. It's my #1....


----------



## Orangefanatic

grapegravity said:


> My SA only mention it will come in lindy since my quota for b/k is used up for this year...
> 
> the gorgeous rose extreme color is like between rose shocking and tosca (more towards rose shocking with more saturated darker pink, it's very hard to describe, just like how rose azalee and rose lipstick is very similar), even DH was like "wow, that's a nice shade of hot pink".  And it is not like rose tyrien


So it will come in B/K?


----------



## kathydep

sydgirl said:


> Thanks for the info!! Fingers crossed it becomes available in other bags as it sounds gorgeous [emoji175]


My SA might have hinted that it will be available in K. She was trying to talk me out of bugging her for a Malachite K for the 2nd half of the quota year by asking me if I can wait for the "new pink" to come out instead. Hope she's not just trying to lead me on. Lol!


----------



## grapegravity

Orangefanatic said:


> So it will come in B/K?



Sorry, my SA only mention to me that it comes in lindy in either clemence or evercolor since my quota of b/k is used up this year.  (I dare not to ask her too much since I think she accidentally show me the swatch prior to SM return from podium )


----------



## sydgirl

kathydep said:


> My SA might have hinted that it will be available in K. She was trying to talk me out of bugging her for a Malachite K for the 2nd half of the quota year by asking me if I can wait for the "new pink" to come out instead. Hope she's not just trying to lead me on. Lol!


Here's hoping! Id love it in a 32k or 35b phw!


----------



## KH8

kathydep said:


> My SA might have hinted that it will be available in K. She was trying to talk me out of bugging her for a Malachite K for the 2nd half of the quota year by asking me if I can wait for the "new pink" to come out instead. Hope she's not just trying to lead me on. Lol!



Mini Kelly in Mysore I m imagining?!?!!! 
Wish they have it in a B25!!! Woohoo so looking forward!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

grapegravity said:


> My SA only mention it will come in lindy since my quota for b/k is used up for this year...
> 
> the gorgeous rose extreme color is like between rose shocking and tosca (more towards rose shocking with more saturated darker pink, it's very hard to describe, just like how rose azalee and rose lipstick is very similar), even DH was like "wow, that's a nice shade of hot pink".  And it is not like rose tyrien


Omg, this sounds absolutely gorgeous. I need it in L26!


----------



## grapegravity

pinkiestarlet said:


> Omg, this sounds absolutely gorgeous. I need it in L26!



Same here!  But my problem is rose extreme lindy or rose shocking lindy   apparently they both gonna come in lindy this fall and I have to make up my mind to reserve one...


----------



## Inkbluelover

Rose shocking lindy? This sounds very attempting! I need start to plant my money tree now


----------



## pinkiestarlet

grapegravity said:


> Same here!  But my problem is rose extreme lindy or rose shocking lindy   apparently they both gonna come in lindy this fall and I have to make up my mind to reserve one...



Omg Rose shocking Lindy too? I'm so dead [emoji88]


----------



## grapegravity

pinkiestarlet said:


> Omg Rose shocking Lindy too? I'm so dead [emoji88]





Inkbluelover said:


> Rose shocking lindy? This sounds very attempting! I need start to plant my money tree now



Yup, wait until you see Rose extreme and then it's hard to make a decision between the two shade of pink for lindy


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## DH sucker

MayMay22 said:


> I have seen GA in swift leather and I would say that the colour is in between Etain and GT, but it is more beige than gray



Just saw GA in swift today. Yes, it looks very similar to etain!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Is GA only coming in Swift and Epsom?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

OMG Love extreme sounds gorgeous!! I can't wait!!


----------



## grapegravity

Ok ladies and gents, just chatted with my SA again and she is now saying lindy 26 only comes in rose pourpre (which is light pink like rose sakura)  and my store wont be getting b/k in rose shocking or rose extreme, it will only come in slg.. 
So hopefully someone can ask their SA about these new pink and get more info on them...  (sorry, I tried my best already )


----------



## CathBB

You mean Rose pourpre ?
Rose pourpre will be light pink ?
I am so happy to hear



grapegravity said:


> Yup, wait until you see Rose extreme and then it's hard to make a decision between the two shade of pink for lindy





grapegravity said:


> Ok ladies and gents, just chatted with my SA again and she is now saying lindy 26 only comes in rose poudre (which is light pink like rose sakura)  and my store wont be getting b/k in rose shocking or rose extreme, it will only come in slg..
> So hopefully someone can ask their SA about this new pink and get more info...  (sorry, I tried my best already )


----------



## grapegravity

CathBB said:


> You mean Rose pourpre ?
> Rose pourpre will be light pink ?
> I am so happy to hear


Yes,  I mean rose pourpre (sorry for the misspell), it will be light pink


----------



## CathBB

grapegravity 
Thank you for your info.
I am waiting B in this colour.
My SA told me long time ago it will be strong pink purple? But I am happy that it will be light pink 



grapegravity said:


> Yes,  I mean rose pourpre (sorry for the misspell), it will be light pink


----------



## grapegravity

CathBB said:


> grapegravity
> Thank you for your info.
> I am waiting B in this colour.
> My SA told me long time ago it will be strong pink purple? But I am happy that it will be light pink


No problem The strong pink purple is rose extreme, I saw the swatch yesterday for it in mysore.  And according to my SA, rose pourpre is light pink


----------



## CathBB

I hope I will see a swatch in this colour soon too. Thanks again.



grapegravity said:


> No problem The strong pink purple is rose extreme, I saw the swatch yesterday for it in mysore.  And according to my SA, rose pourpre is light pink


----------



## Inkbluelover

grapegravity said:


> Ok ladies and gents, just chatted with my SA again and she is now saying lindy 26 only comes in rose pourpre (which is light pink like rose sakura)  and my store wont be getting b/k in rose shocking or rose extreme, it will only come in slg..
> So hopefully someone can ask their SA about these new pink and get more info on them...  (sorry, I tried my best already )


at least, my bank account is happy so far


----------



## PursePassionLV

juss said:


> I saw asphalt today and it is between etoupe and gris T - more wearable imho than gris t ad it is all year around
> Color but light enough for summer. All in all very beautiful without awful yellow undertones that trench had. But i agree has nothing to do with its name asphalt! It is more beige than grey



Gasp! I CANNOT WAIT to see the color. Maybe this is why the H gods didn't grant me my B30 in trench! Yes....THAT MUST BE IT (ehhmmm...H gods you listening??!!)


----------



## pcil

I saw both rose poupre and rose extreme today, but on an iPad screen, so I don't know how it is IRL. Rose poupre is the one that looks purplish pink and rose extreme looks like it has some orange undertone. I also saw gris asphalt and that also has a slight blue/purple undertone. Blue electric is also back! I'm excited for this next season!!


----------



## grapegravity

pcil said:


> I saw both rose poupre and rose extreme today, but on an iPad screen, so I don't know how it is IRL. Rose poupre is the one that looks purplish pink and rose extreme looks like it has some orange undertone. I also saw gris asphalt and that also has a slight blue/purple undertone. Blue electric is also back! I'm excited for this next season!!


Thank you for the intel!!  Hmmm, did your SA show you a light pink for coming fall? Because my SA insists that there will be a light pink called rose poudre this coming fall, just like the clic clac thats I own and here's a pic of the color


----------



## scndlslv

So are we talking about three new shades of pink? I'm really interested in the purpley pink. I know that rose poudre is a light pink. LV has it right now and I just bought a wallet in rose poudre.


----------



## pcil

grapegravity said:


> Thank you for the intel!!  Hmmm, did your SA show you a light pink for coming fall? Because my SA insists that there will be a light pink called rose poudre this coming fall, just like the clic clac thats I own and here's a pic of the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739273



I didn't see any light pink at all in the color list and those are supposed to be the colors for this Fall. I did see rose shocking as well on the list. However, I am seeing these colors on an iPad, so these colors might be different IRL. Now I'm curious about this light pink!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## csetcos

pcil said:


> I saw both rose poupre and rose extreme today, but on an iPad screen, so I don't know how it is IRL. Rose poupre is the one that looks purplish pink and rose extreme looks like it has some orange undertone. I also saw gris asphalt and that also has a slight blue/purple undertone. Blue electric is also back! I'm excited for this next season!!



With BE coming back- it's making me excited that perhaps my BE SO will be here soon! And that also means lots of accessories to match!! [emoji15]


----------



## Anchanel79

scndlslv said:


> So are we talking about three new shades of pink? I'm really interested in the purpley pink. I know that rose poudre is a light pink. LV has it right now and I just bought a wallet in rose poudre.


Can we please see the picture of your wallet? TIA


----------



## pcil

csetcos said:


> With BE coming back- it's making me excited that perhaps my BE SO will be here soon! And that also means lots of accessories to match!! [emoji15]



I'm so excited for BE too! I got 2 stinky B35 a few years ago and this color is really the one that got away for me! Now I have another chance!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Wow! Rose poupre, rose extreme and rose azalee. I'm in heaven?
Now, finger crossed that I'll be able to get one of them (at least).



pcil said:


> I saw both rose poupre and rose extreme today, but on an iPad screen, so I don't know how it is IRL. Rose poupre is the one that looks purplish pink and rose extreme looks like it has some orange undertone. I also saw gris asphalt and that also has a slight blue/purple undertone. Blue electric is also back! I'm excited for this next season!!



Is rose extreme saturated? And rose pudre light? Is like sakura or lighter?
Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Finally a new saturated pink! Now if only Gris T would show up again, I could get my final dream bag


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> Finally a new saturated pink! Now if only Gris T would show up again, I could get my final dream bag


pink and gris T? that sounds dreamy! (and also shows a working knowledge of color theory  )


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> pink and gris T? that sounds dreamy! (and also shows a working knowledge of color theory  )


I've seen gris T with rose lipstick in a Birkin and it WAS dreamy  I love a grey with a bright accent (and it's the only combo that could give me an excuse to add ANOTHER bag!).


----------



## grapegravity

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Wow! Rose poupre, rose extreme and rose azalee. I'm in heaven?
> Now, finger crossed that I'll be able to get one of them (at least).
> 
> 
> 
> Is rose extreme saturated? And rose pudre light? Is like sakura or lighter?
> Thank you



Rose extreme mysore swatch looked pretty saturated pink to me and rose poudre is a little lighter than sakura but pinker than rose dragee, its like a sugar pink


----------



## ShyShy

Wait, is it rose poudre or rose poupre?  I'm not fluent in French but one means powder pink and the other purple pink, no?  I know rose poupre is coming in Lindy.  Just wondering if there are really 3 pinks including extreme, or just two, with no poudre.


----------



## grapegravity

For sure rose poudre (powder pink) will be available in lindy 26 for 2017 fall/winter  according to my SA and I have seen rose extreme swatch which is intense saturated pink.  I have not seen rose poupre yet but @pcil has seen it  So I guess it is three new pink available on top of rose shocking for coming season. Cant wait!

@ShyShy, do you know what size of lindy will rose poupre be available?  Thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ShyShy said:


> Wait, is it rose poudre or rose poupre?  I'm not fluent in French but one means powder pink and the other purple pink, no?  I know rose poupre is coming in Lindy.  Just wondering if there are really 3 pinks including extreme, or just two, with no poudre.


 My guess is that there are three. I showed my MD a runway dress a month ago and asked if that was rose poupre .  He said yes, a purple pink. This is the image. But who the heck really knows until they come back.


----------



## ShyShy

grapegravity said:


> For sure rose poudre (powder pink) will be available in lindy 26 for 2017 fall/winter  according to my SA and I have seen rose extreme swatch which is intense saturated pink.  I have not seen rose poupre yet but @pcil has seen it  So I guess it is three new pink available on top of rose shocking for coming season. Cant wait!
> 
> @ShyShy, do you know what size of lindy will rose poupre be available?  Thanks!



I am only interested in size 26 in the recent years so I only know size 26 will be available.


----------



## ShyShy

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3740405
> 
> My guess is that there are three. I showed my MD a runway dress a month ago and asked if that was rose poupre .  He said yes, a purple pink. This is the image. But who the heck really knows until they come back.


That's a nice color!


----------



## scndlslv

Anchanel79 said:


> Can we please see the picture of your wallet? TIA


----------



## grapegravity

ShyShy said:


> I am only interested in size 26 in the recent years so I only know size 26 will be available.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

Here's a new comparison pics for those who's into Gris Asphalt, it's compared with etoupe Togo on the table, u can see it's really close but a tad lighter and less yellow. This CDC is Gris asphalt swift.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3740405
> 
> My guess is that there are three. I showed my MD a runway dress a month ago and asked if that was rose poupre .  He said yes, a purple pink. This is the image. But who the heck really knows until they come back.


*I LOOOOOOVE THAT COLOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## LadyCupid

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3741127
> View attachment 3741128
> 
> 
> Here's a new comparison pics for those who's into Gris Asphalt, it's compared with etoupe Togo on the table, u can see it's really close but a tad lighter and less yellow. This CDC is Gris asphalt swift.


Thank you for these great comparison photos.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3741127
> View attachment 3741128
> 
> 
> Here's a new comparison pics for those who's into Gris Asphalt, it's compared with etoupe Togo on the table, u can see it's really close but a tad lighter and less yellow. This CDC is Gris asphalt swift.


Thank you for showing us this pic as it has been a mystery to me.  It looks like a in-between of etoupe, Gris T and trench.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3740405
> 
> My guess is that there are three. I showed my MD a runway dress a month ago and asked if that was rose poupre .  He said yes, a purple pink. This is the image. But who the heck really knows until they come back.


Looks like a light shade of Parme from a few years ago.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like a light shade of Parme from a few years ago.


exactly what I think too... I thought I was dreaming


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw the rose extreme swatches today.  They looked coral in the store lighting.  I also saw tose poupre on the paper sheet of all the new colors. It looked like hot pink.  My SA said that the colors on the sheet are usually lighter in real life.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> exactly what I think too... I thought I was dreaming


Me too ! I was so disappointed when they retired Parme after one season.  That color is divine !!


----------



## loubsandlulu

I think Parme is the most beautiful purple!


----------



## grapegravity

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw the rose extreme swatches today.  They looked coral in the store lighting.  I also saw tose poupre on the paper sheet of all the new colors. It looked like hot pink.  My SA said that the colors on the sheet are usually lighter in real life.


Thank you very much for the update!!  Gotta start growing my money for a possible lindy 26 in rose poupre!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

grapegravity said:


> Thank you very much for the update!!  Gotta start growing my money for a possible lindy 26 in rose poupre!!


That would be divine !!


----------



## Carrierae

Found out that Gris Asphalt is available in B/K, but my store (Chicago) passed on it on their podium order since it was too close to Etoupe. I saw GA in a CDC today and it was very pretty.


----------



## San2222

Stopped by to say hello to h sa, they got ga bracelet, was able to take a comp pic with etoupe clemence gp. There was one with rghw and one with ghw, the rghw flare looking more like etain while the ghw look more like etoupe. The one I tried on was rghw.


----------



## ChaneLisette

I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.


----------



## ayc

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101


thank you for posting!  you are awesome!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## grapegravity

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101


Thank you!! That's the same swatch I saw at my boutique!!! Do you think it look similar to rose shocking but just redder?


----------



## DreamingPink

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101


Thank you sooo much for posting!! I've been dying to see this color! Gorgeous indeed, it's totally my kind of pink


----------



## ShyShy

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101


When I think reddish pink, I think about framboise.  Is it like framboise?


----------



## Sic_Sic

Thank you very much for posting!!!

Has anyone seen the swatch for Rose poudre? Is it a soft pink or more like parme?


----------



## Joannadyne

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101



Gorgeous but i like that KDT too! What color is that, please?


----------



## tramcaro

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101




What pink is the bracelet?  It's so pretty!


----------



## ChaneLisette

grapegravity said:


> Thank you!! That's the same swatch I saw at my boutique!!! Do you think it look similar to rose shocking but just redder?


Definitely more red than rose shocking. ❤️


----------



## ChaneLisette

ShyShy said:


> When I think reddish pink, I think about framboise.  Is it like framboise?


Yes, like framboise. Raspberry pink/red.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Joannadyne said:


> Gorgeous but i like that KDT too! What color is that, please?


The KDT was rose azalee with RGHW.


----------



## ChaneLisette

tramcaro said:


> What pink is the bracelet?  It's so pretty!


The KDT bracelet is rose azalee with RGHW.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> The KDT bracelet is rose azalee with RGHW.



Thank you so much for posting!!! My only question is - the bracelet doesn't really look like RA in the picture. RA can be very tough to photograph. Are the swatch colors accurate? I have actually been trying to manipulate the photo so that the bracelet color looks correct (no luck) to get a better idea of the swatches (if that makes any sense!) But if the swatches are correct I will stop trying with my lack of photo skills. [emoji6]


----------



## Cambridge Girl

BBC said:


> Thank you so much for posting!!! My only question is - the bracelet doesn't really look like RA in the picture. RA can be very tough to photograph. Are the swatch colors accurate? I have actually been trying to manipulate the photo so that the bracelet color looks correct (no luck) to get a better idea of the swatches (if that makes any sense!) But if the swatches are correct I will stop trying with my lack of photo skills. [emoji6]


Many thanks to @ChaneLisette for posting the photo!! I've attempted to do exactly the same thing!! Lol Do you think the RA looks closer to its true colour in this edited photo?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cambridge Girl said:


> Many thanks to @ChaneLisette for posting the photo!! I've attempted to do exactly the same thing!! Lol Do you think the RA looks closer to its true colour in this edited photo?



Well, yours is better than mine!




For photo reference, this is my RA bag and I think the color is accurate:


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> Thank you so much for posting!!! My only question is - the bracelet doesn't really look like RA in the picture. RA can be very tough to photograph. Are the swatch colors accurate? I have actually been trying to manipulate the photo so that the bracelet color looks correct (no luck) to get a better idea of the swatches (if that makes any sense!) But if the swatches are correct I will stop trying with my lack of photo skills. [emoji6]


I totally know what you mean. Those swatches make rose azalee look more like rose confetti. My first impression of rose extreme was dark pink. Then once I held them next to rose azalee they began to look more red. I did not see the pink again in rose extreme after comparing to rose azalee and rose sakura. I also have a hard time with the lighting in the store, especially where the tables are. Attached is a pic of a rose azalee bolide that was more true to its color in the same lighting.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Cambridge Girl said:


> Many thanks to @ChaneLisette for posting the photo!! I've attempted to do exactly the same thing!! Lol Do you think the RA looks closer to its true colour in this edited photo?



That looks pretty close. I think the best pic was the swatch by itself because then it did not contrast with anything other than the table.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> Well, yours is better than mine!
> 
> View attachment 3744279
> 
> 
> For photo reference, this is my RA bag and I think the color is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 3744282


Your RA bag is so beautiful! I think RA looks different depending on the lighting. Sometimes more coral and others more confetti. I really thought rose extreme was a deep hot pink until I held them next to lighter pinks. Then it looked more red. So hard to say until it is on something larger like a bag. The 3 swatches to the left were beton and it looked light gray IRL but had yellow undertones in my pics.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Cambridge Girl said:


> Many thanks to @ChaneLisette for posting the photo!! I've attempted to do exactly the same thing!! Lol Do you think the RA looks closer to its true colour in this edited photo?


I've a RA Pico so the bracelet in the photo matches closely to its true color.  Looking at the swatches, I would say that the new Rose Extreme is a deeper pink and more for year round, Fall/Winter if you want a pink color than RA, which is more suitable for Spring/Summer.


----------



## carlinha

Hi ladies I wanted to chime in on Rose Extreme.. after seeing the pics of the swatch, I have a feeling it will be very similar to the Delvaux pink from last season called Rose Candy...

Anyone who has seen or own Delvaux Rose Candy think the same?


----------



## Pinayfrench

May 


miss argile said:


> I just saw a big reseller posting picture of a A Stamp Gris T Kelly - claiming to be the first on the net. So maybe Gris T is coming back after all?



May i know the name of the reseller? Thanks.


----------



## Pinayfrench

OMGw


pcil said:


> I saw both rose poupre and rose extreme today, but on an iPad screen, so I don't know how it is IRL. Rose poupre is the one that looks purplish pink and rose extreme looks like it has some orange undertone. I also saw gris asphalt and that also has a slight blue/purple undertone. Blue electric is also back! I'm excited for this next season!!


. 

OMG. Blue electric, my dream color. Will email at once my SA to ask


----------



## cavalla

Reconfirmed with SA, GA and the new purple pink are both going to come in Kelly as well.


----------



## loubsandlulu

cavalla said:


> Reconfirmed with SA, GA and the new purple pink are both going to come in Kelly as well.



Do you know what leathers? I have only seen GA in Swift so far.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ChaneLisette said:


> I saw rose extreme today. It was a beautiful deep reddish pink. Once I compared it to rose azalee and rose sakura it looked more red. It is always hard to imagine what a bag will actually look like from the small swatches but I am definitely intrigued.
> 
> View attachment 3743091
> View attachment 3743101


Def can see a little red in this pics.... V sim to RShocking tho.... An absolute winner in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavalla

loubsandlulu said:


> Do you know what leathers? I have only seen GA in Swift so far.



I remember he said togo last time but forgot to confirm the leather today. I'll ask him when I see him again in the next few days if no one gets back to you yet by then.


----------



## loubsandlulu

cavalla said:


> I remember he said togo last time but forgot to confirm the leather today. I'll ask him when I see him again in the next few days if no one gets back to you yet by then.



Thank you!


----------



## Hypnogenesis

BBC said:


> Well, yours is better than mine!
> 
> View attachment 3744279
> 
> 
> For photo reference, this is my RA bag and I think the color is accurate:
> 
> View attachment 3744282



thanks for sharing the pics, the rose extreme is so beautiful.

My SA just email me the colours for Winter.

Colors for next season are:
Bordeaux
Rose extreme
Bleu Electrique
Bleu indigo
Rose pourpre 
Gris Asphalte
Etain
Bleu Zanzibar
Craie
Rouge Grenat
Cobalt 


she didn't mentioned which colour is for made for which bag, however I feel like I love  most of them, hard to decide.


----------



## Dluvch

Hypnogenesis said:


> thanks for sharing the pics, the rose extreme is so beautiful.
> 
> My SA just email me the colours for Winter.
> 
> Colors for next season are:
> Bordeaux
> Rose extreme
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu indigo
> Rose pourpre
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Zanzibar
> Craie
> Rouge Grenat
> Cobalt
> 
> 
> she didn't mentioned which colour is for made for which bag, however I feel like I love  most of them, hard to decide.


I don't see beton on here, is it not back?


----------



## majusaka

cavalla said:


> I remember he said togo last time but forgot to confirm the leather today. I'll ask him when I see him again in the next few days if no one gets back to you yet by then.


Can you ask him if GA comes in birkin or Kelly pochette too? Many thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hypnogenesis said:


> thanks for sharing the pics, the rose extreme is so beautiful.
> 
> My SA just email me the colours for Winter.
> 
> Colors for next season are:
> Bordeaux
> Rose extreme
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu indigo
> Rose pourpre
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Zanzibar
> Craie
> Rouge Grenat
> Cobalt
> 
> 
> she didn't mentioned which colour is for made for which bag, however I feel like I love  most of them, hard to decide.


That's a great start!!!! Thx for sharing!
Wish we knew what colors B/K/C is coming in.... I'd love a BE C24!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSO13

Hypnogenesis said:


> thanks for sharing the pics, the rose extreme is so beautiful.
> 
> My SA just email me the colours for Winter.
> 
> Colors for next season are:
> Bordeaux
> Rose extreme
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu indigo
> Rose pourpre
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Zanzibar
> Craie
> Rouge Grenat
> Cobalt
> 
> 
> she didn't mentioned which colour is for made for which bag, however I feel like I love  most of them, hard to decide.




Thanks for posting but i don't think this is complete. The greens are missing, Malachite and Vert Vertige feature heavily in the collection as well as Beton.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cavalla

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's a great start!!!! Thx for sharing!
> Wish we knew what colors B/K/C is coming in.... I'd love a BE C24!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know BE will come in Kelly


----------



## Meta

majusaka said:


> Can you ask him if GA comes in birkin or Kelly pochette too? Many thanks!


It will be coming in KP, in Swift.

And I second @cavalla that BE is coming in Kelly - Epsom and Clemence.  Will also come in Lindy.


----------



## klynneann

Hypnogenesis said:


> thanks for sharing the pics, the rose extreme is so beautiful.
> 
> My SA just email me the colours for Winter.
> 
> Colors for next season are:
> Bordeaux
> Rose extreme
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu indigo
> Rose pourpre
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Zanzibar
> Craie
> Rouge Grenat
> Cobalt
> 
> 
> she didn't mentioned which colour is for made for which bag, however I feel like I love  most of them, hard to decide.


I thought craie and etain were being rested??


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I thought craie and etain were being rested??



Maybe this is the last batch of etain? My leathergoods person at fsh told me that etain was being rested so if I ever wanted etain to take it now. He's a very reliable source.


----------



## cavalla

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Maybe this is the last batch of etain? My leathergoods person at fsh told me that etain was being rested so if I ever wanted etain to take it now. He's a very reliable source.



Could it be etoupe that's not coming this season? I asked my SA and SM multiple times and they both say etain will still be in production, and I know there will be etain coming to our store. Yesterday SA said etoupe is not coming at all next season (bc GA is very similar to it). But he didn't use the word "rested" for etoupe. Probably they're trying to test how people like GA first before they make decision? There's nothing similar to etain and it's so popular, I don't see why they want to put it to rest. But who knows, this is the unpredictable H we're talking about.

Just sharing what i heard.


----------



## EmileH

cavalla said:


> Could it be etoupe that's not coming this season? I asked my SA and SM multiple times and they both say etain will still be in production, and I know there will be etain coming to our store. Yesterday SA said etoupe is not coming at all next season (bc GA is very similar to it). But he didn't use the word "rested" for etoupe. Probably they're trying to test how people like GA first before they make decision? There's nothing similar to etain and it's so popular, I don't see why they want to put it to rest. But who knows, this is the unpredictable H we're talking about.
> 
> Just sharing what i heard.



Who knows with Hermes.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for posting but i don't think this is complete. The greens are missing, Malachite and Vert Vertige feature heavily in the collection as well as Beton.


Also no browns/tans and I doubt they'd rest gold without offering, say, toffee. I don't think I've ever seen a season without gold and étoupe.


----------



## MSO13

klynneann said:


> I thought craie and etain were being rested??





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Who knows with Hermes.



I believe that Craie is being rested this season so there will still be bags coming in but Beton will phase in while Craie takes a rest. I would assume that Etain would go out the same way while the new grays are in season for a while. I still think that it's best to grab a color when you love it because who really knows if you'll see it again. I passed on a Craie bag in 2014 and have regretted it since. I'm getting my last quota bag for the year in a few weeks so I won't be asking for Craie in this calendar year but we'll see. H definitely works in mysterious ways and it's probably good for me to wait till Craie returns in a few years to get another bag! I hadn't planned to get a bag this summer but my SA made magic happen for me! An offer I just couldn't refuse 

I did not know that Etain was rested in early 2015 when I asked for my Kelly, it came back into production about 6 months later and my store started getting bags in the color and then 2 months later I had my Kelly.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I believe that Craie is being rested this season so there will still be bags coming in but Beton will phase in while Craie takes a rest. I would assume that Etain would go out the same way while the new grays are in season for a while. I still think that it's best to grab a color when you love it because who really knows if you'll see it again. I passed on a Craie bag in 2014 and have regretted it since. I'm getting my last quota bag for the year in a few weeks so I won't be asking for Craie in this calendar year but we'll see. H definitely works in mysterious ways and it's probably good for me to wait till Craie returns in a few years to get another bag! I hadn't planned to get a bag this summer but my SA made magic happen for me! An offer I just couldn't refuse
> 
> I did not know that Etain was rested in early 2015 when I asked for my Kelly, it came back into production about 6 months later and my store started getting bags in the color and then 2 months later I had my Kelly.



Hermes works in mysterious ways.


----------



## replayii

Just saw this from a reseller's site, I believe these are the swatches for the fall colours


----------



## ChaneLisette

I also took a pic of beton samples next to white. It is a nice shade of light gray.


----------



## ChaneLisette

replayii said:


> Just saw this from a reseller's site, I believe these are the swatches for the fall colours
> 
> View attachment 3747019


Thank you! I love all of the new colors, especially the second to the right color.


----------



## pinklining

QuelleFromage said:


> Also no browns/tans and I doubt they'd rest gold without offering, say, toffee. I don't think I've ever seen a season without gold and étoupe.



I was told at FSH that gold will be rested and replaced with toffee


----------



## csetcos

Sometimes I wonder if dye lots were slightly off and that's how a new color is born  

Oops, this doesn't look like Etoupe!! Let's call it Gris Asphalt!

Oh my! This is not Bleu Hydra at all! Let's call this Bleu Zanzibar!!! 

We all know that H is amazing at recycling- a la petit h, rodeos, bracelets, etc.

Anyone else ever think of that? [emoji23]


----------



## klynneann

csetcos said:


> Sometimes I wonder if dye lots were slightly off and that's how a new color is born
> 
> Oops, this doesn't look like Etoupe!! Let's call it Gris Asphalt!
> 
> Oh my! This is not Bleu Hydra at all! Let's call this Bleu Zanzibar!!!
> 
> We all know that H is amazing at recycling- a la petit h, rodeos, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Anyone else ever think of that? [emoji23]


Oh my gosh, that's too funny!  I think it would explain a lot lol.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

replayii said:


> Just saw this from a reseller's site, I believe these are the swatches for the fall colours
> 
> View attachment 3747019


The pink swatch looks yummy


----------



## Susie Tunes

cavalla said:


> Could it be etoupe that's not coming this season? I asked my SA and SM multiple times and they both say etain will still be in production, and I know there will be etain coming to our store. Yesterday SA said etoupe is not coming at all next season (bc GA is very similar to it). But he didn't use the word "rested" for etoupe. Probably they're trying to test how people like GA first before they make decision? There's nothing similar to etain and it's so popular, I don't see why they want to put it to rest. But who knows, this is the unpredictable H we're talking about.
> 
> Just sharing what i heard.



Oh no - was really hoping to get a K35 in Étoupe togo - it hasn't been available in that combo for a few seasons now... [emoji17] GA looks lovely but it's too pale


----------



## princessmaggie

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks for posting but i don't think this is complete. The greens are missing, Malachite and Vert Vertige feature heavily in the collection as well as Beton.



Vert FONCE is also back. I adore green!


----------



## Sickgrl13

csetcos said:


> Sometimes I wonder if dye lots were slightly off and that's how a new color is born
> 
> Oops, this doesn't look like Etoupe!! Let's call it Gris Asphalt!
> 
> Oh my! This is not Bleu Hydra at all! Let's call this Bleu Zanzibar!!!
> 
> We all know that H is amazing at recycling- a la petit h, rodeos, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Anyone else ever think of that? [emoji23]



I think they do the same thing with lots of enamels used for Clic Clacs. 

Bleu indien looks similar to deep blue which looks almost the same as duck blue.  What was pourpre is now violet.  Lagon and aquamarine.   Rouge and Rouge amarante. 

On topic, I am loving rose extreme and rise pourpre. SLGs here I come!!!


----------



## periogirl28

csetcos said:


> Sometimes I wonder if dye lots were slightly off and that's how a new color is born
> 
> Oops, this doesn't look like Etoupe!! Let's call it Gris Asphalt!
> 
> Oh my! This is not Bleu Hydra at all! Let's call this Bleu Zanzibar!!!
> 
> We all know that H is amazing at recycling- a la petit h, rodeos, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Anyone else ever think of that? [emoji23]


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hypnogenesis said:


> thanks for sharing the pics, the rose extreme is so beautiful.
> 
> My SA just email me the colours for Winter.
> 
> Colors for next season are:
> Bordeaux
> Rose extreme
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu indigo
> Rose pourpre
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Zanzibar
> Craie
> Rouge Grenat
> Cobalt
> 
> 
> she didn't mentioned which colour is for made for which bag, however I feel like I love  most of them, hard to decide.



Hi, are these the colours that the SMs can order at the July podium for S/S'18 or are they the colours that were available to order back in January for A/W'17?


----------



## Meta

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, are these the colours that the SMs can order at the July podium for S/S'18 or are they the colours that were available to order back in January for A/W'17?


These are colors for FW17. For SS18 they are just going to podium or will be depending on their location.


----------



## PursePassionLV

csetcos said:


> Sometimes I wonder if dye lots were slightly off and that's how a new color is born
> 
> Oops, this doesn't look like Etoupe!! Let's call it Gris Asphalt!
> 
> Oh my! This is not Bleu Hydra at all! Let's call this Bleu Zanzibar!!!
> 
> We all know that H is amazing at recycling- a la petit h, rodeos, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Anyone else ever think of that? [emoji23]



LMAO!! Yes!!! I really believe that is the case. Or hey, we ran out of white thread. Let's use tonal on this bad batch of etoupe leather[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and presto....totally new GA bag is born.


----------



## azukitea

QuelleFromage said:


> Also no browns/tans and I doubt they'd rest gold without offering, say, toffee. I don't think I've ever seen a season without gold and étoupe.


when i was at fsh in may, my sa who sold me b35 at the time did say they are soon going to rest gold ...


----------



## San2222

pinklining said:


> I was told at FSH that gold will be rested and replaced with toffee


sounds like they are doing away with contrasting stitches hence toffee will replace gold and ga replacing etoupe...


----------



## csetcos

azukitea said:


> when i was at fsh in may, my sa who sold me b35 at the time did say they are soon going to rest gold ...



Wow. Gold and Etoupe are such classics and have been perpetual- I hope this is not the case!!


----------



## Hypnogenesis

the list of colour I posted is really from my SA's email. She was asking me if any colour i want, she will search for me. I asked some detail questions, haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Susie Tunes

weN84 said:


> These are colors for FW17. For SS18 they are just going to podium or will be depending on their location.


 
Phew [emoji28] Thankyou for clarifying. My SM is heading to Paris next week I believe. Étoupe was only available for certain sizes/designs for A/W'17 e.g. Kelly32 but not the 35 so I'm hoping they'll make it in the 35 for S/S'18


----------



## sundaymorningrain

csetcos said:


> Wow. Gold and Etoupe are such classics and have been perpetual- I hope this is not the case!!


Agreed!! Gold is next on my wishlist and the other items I want are even harder to find!


----------



## Carrierae

aimee* said:


> Agreed!! Gold is next on my wishlist and the other items I want are even harder to find!



Agreed! I want to get a gold Jypsiere but I just bought a Birkin....I was planning on waiting 1-2 years....now I have fear of missing out!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I'm not sure if  tHis is the proper place to ask this, but is Bordeaux available in any smooth leathers?


----------



## allanrvj

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I'm not sure if  tHis is the proper place to ask this, but is Bordeaux available in any smooth leathers?


In box, yes, but box leather is kind of hard to come by as it is. I had a wallet in bordeaux box. Gorgeous, although it stained my credit cards.


----------



## Meta

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I'm not sure if  tHis is the proper place to ask this, but is Bordeaux available in any smooth leathers?


Yes, if I'm not mistaken in Swift as there was a Jige that I recall seeing at my local store.


----------



## bags to die for

I saw a swift toolbox in bordeaux.


----------



## this_is_rj

Hi ladies, I am newer to Hermes and wondering if someone could please take the time to explain the colours offered each season to me? For instance I would love a Gris M bag but since it is not part of the new season colours will it now not be possible for me to get? Do colours just run one season except for the classics unless they become rested?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

allanrvj said:


> In box, yes, but box leather is kind of hard to come by as it is. I had a wallet in bordeaux box. Gorgeous, although it stained my credit cards.


That must be stunning!  A Bordeaux box B,K, or C with GHW would be a grail bag for me......even if it stains my credit cards!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

weN84 said:


> Yes, if I'm not mistaken in Swift as there was a Jige that I recall seeing at my local store.





bags to die for said:


> I saw a swift toolbox in bordeaux.


Thank you both.  A swift jige sounds promising.  I bet that's pretty.


----------



## allanrvj

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> That must be stunning!  A Bordeaux box B,K, or C with GHW would be a grail bag for me......even if it stains my credit cards!


There is one right now at Collector Square, and it's even displayed in their store in Paris. It's the first thing that caught my eye when I entered


https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...mes-kelly-32-cm-en-cuir-box-rouge-339013.html


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> There is one right now at Collector Square, and it's even displayed in their store in Paris. It's the first thing that caught my eye when I entered
> View attachment 3748607
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...mes-kelly-32-cm-en-cuir-box-rouge-339013.html


Am no expert, but just thinking with white stitch this might be Chamonix?


----------



## periogirl28

this_is_rj said:


> Hi ladies, I am newer to Hermes and wondering if someone could please take the time to explain the colours offered each season to me? For instance I would love a Gris M bag but since it is not part of the new season colours will it now not be possible for me to get? Do colours just run one season except for the classics unless they become rested?


With Hermes, nothing is clear. Sometimes the last few pieces come in and you may find them in stores  although they are considered "previous season".


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> Am no expert, but just thinking with white stitch this might be Chamonix?


yeah, thought so too. I even think it's rouge H chamonix. but then Jérôme is the H expert, so it is what they say it is (until someone brings it to H and gets a proper evaluation).


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

allanrvj said:


> There is one right now at Collector Square, and it's even displayed in their store in Paris. It's the first thing that caught my eye when I entered
> View attachment 3748607
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...mes-kelly-32-cm-en-cuir-box-rouge-339013.html


Thank you for the eye candy!   It is beautiful and I love the contrast stitching.


----------



## TankerToad

pinklining said:


> I was told at FSH that gold will be rested and replaced with toffee



Have heard this as well in Europe and USA


----------



## TankerToad

csetcos said:


> Wow. Gold and Etoupe are such classics and have been perpetual- I hope this is not the case!!



Toffee is very similar to gold


----------



## MYH

From Instagram, a rose pourpre Ulysses Togo agenda cover.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## kathydep

MYH said:


> From Instagram, a rose pourpre Ulysses Togo agenda cover.
> View attachment 3748818


Holy cow! I am screwed!


----------



## Cambridge Girl

MYH said:


> From Instagram, a rose pourpre Ulysses Togo agenda cover.
> View attachment 3748818


Thanks for sharing!! Rose pourpre looks like Tosca in this pic!!


----------



## MYH

I have a tosca evie (in Clemence) so it's not a direct apples to apples comparison of leather but I did a side by side comparison pic of tosca and rose pourpre. I actually think they are quite different. Tosca has more purple in it and isn't as bright. So I will step aside for all you pink loving ladies so there are more bags for you. I'm not a pink gal.


----------



## Lucynancy

Oh I am so so pleased. I placed PO for this Rose Pourpre color without knowing what it is.....Pleased as punch..


----------



## westcoastgal

MYH said:


> I have a tosca evie (in Clemence) so it's not a direct apples to apples comparison of leather but I did a side by side comparison pic of tosca and rose pourpre. I actually think they are quite different. Tosca has more purple in it and isn't as bright. So I will step aside for all you pink loving ladies so there are more bags for you. I'm not a pink gal.
> 
> View attachment 3748966


This is very helpful! Thank you. Does anyone have intel on Rose Poudre or is that colour not on offer? I keep hearing about a light pink from my SA but I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> yeah, thought so too. I even think it's rouge H chamonix. but then Jérôme is the H expert, so it is what they say it is (until someone brings it to H and gets a proper evaluation).


It's Rouge H box calf. CS often labels Rouge H as "bordeaux", I believe they are being descriptive rather than citing the actual H color. For instance, they will call multiple browns "marron".


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Has anyone heard from their stores whether or not rose gold hardware will be used in other bags (B/K specifically) or available for SO for B/K? Currently at my store it was still just the Constance in S/S17.


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> It's Rouge H box calf. CS often labels Rouge H as "bordeaux", I believe they are being descriptive rather than citing the actual H color. For instance, they will call multiple browns "marron".


yeah I kind of noticed that they do the same with blues. even indigo they say bleu.


----------



## tramcaro

MYH said:


> From Instagram, a rose pourpre Ulysses Togo agenda cover.
> View attachment 3748818



OMG, my wallet already feels the burn!!


----------



## grapegravity

westcoastgal said:


> This is very helpful! Thank you. Does anyone have intel on Rose Poudre or is that colour not on offer? I keep hearing about a light pink from my SA but I haven't seen anything yet.


According to my SA, Rose poudre (light pink) is offered this coming season, just no swatch yet...


----------



## ayc

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone heard from their stores whether or not rose gold hardware will be used in other bags (B/K specifically) or available for SO for B/K? Currently at my store it was still just the Constance in S/S17.


my SA/SM told me it will be available for B/K/C


----------



## LovEmAll

ayc said:


> my SA/SM told me it will be available for B/K/C



Omg...really?  RGHW for Bs and Ks! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. That would be amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cavalla

bags to die for said:


> I saw a swift toolbox in bordeaux.



And that was what got me fallen in love with bordeaux. swift Bordeaux is gooooorgeous. Best leather for it imo.


----------



## bags to die for

Although I do have something in croc so I'm biased!


----------



## forever132

westcoastgal said:


> This is very helpful! Thank you. Does anyone have intel on Rose Poudre or is that colour not on offer? I keep hearing about a light pink from my SA but I haven't seen anything yet.



I m not too sure if they refer light pink as the previous color called rose eglantine? As it is now available in more various leathers? So maybe SA called it as new color?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## tustin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Has anyone heard from their stores whether or not rose gold hardware will be used in other bags (B/K specifically) or available for SO for B/K? Currently at my store it was still just the Constance in S/S17.



This was not an option when I placed my order recently for a K.


----------



## bagidiotic

tustin said:


> This was not an option when I placed my order recently for a K.


Was it a  so or po ?


----------



## partialtopink

Regarding the list of colors for Fall 2017: will other colors be offered or just what's on the list? For example, I'm interested in a different shade of red (Rouge Vif, Rouge Garance) gold, chocolate brown, etc. Will those colors be offered?


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkchampagne said:


> Regarding the list of colors for Fall 2017: will other colors be offered or just what's on the list? For example, I'm interested in a different shade of red (Rouge Vif, Rouge Garance) gold, chocolate brown, etc. Will those colors be offered?


That list isn't complete, plus colors stay around even when not "seasonal", so you have a good shot.


----------



## tustin

bagidiotic said:


> Was it a  so or po ?


  SO..it was in Europe though.


----------



## partialtopink

QuelleFromage said:


> That list isn't complete, plus colors stay around even when not "seasonal", so you have a good shot.


Ok thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

tustin said:


> SO..it was in Europe though.


Think they are referring new hardware  for po on b/k and not so


----------



## tustin

bagidiotic said:


> Think they are referring new hardware  for po on b/k and not so


I placed an order where I selected the interior leather, exterior, hardware and stitching.  I had assumed that this was an SO but if it's a PO, that's what it is.


----------



## tustin

bagidiotic said:


> Think they are referring new hardware  for po on b/k and not so





tustin said:


> I placed an order where I selected the interior leather, exterior, hardware and stitching.  I had assumed that this was an SO but if it's a PO, that's what it is.



You mean the RGH Is for PO and not SO?  Or my order is an PO?  In either case, the sample hardware did not include RGH.  I just hope it comes before Xmas...sorry about the nomenclature and mixup.


----------



## bagidiotic

tustin said:


> You mean the RGH Is for PO and not SO?  Or my order is an PO?  In either case, the sample hardware did not include RGH.  I just hope it comes before Xmas...sorry about the nomenclature and mixup.


Not so since last few rounds
Not sure bout  new current po
That's why need clarification bout this


----------



## juss

loubsandlulu said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing this color! Can I ask which item you saw in Asphalt and what type of leather it was?


Sorry i didnt see your question, swift in kelly dog it was!


----------



## cavalla

loubsandlulu said:


> Do you know what leathers? I have only seen GA in Swift so far.



Yes GA will come in Togo too. Same with that new purple pink.


----------



## loubsandlulu

juss said:


> Sorry i didnt see your question, swift in kelly dog it was!



Thank you! 



cavalla said:


> Yes GA will come in Togo too. Same with that new purple pink.



That is great news! Thanks


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just wanted to add that just because a colour is offered, it doesn't necessarily mean your store ordered it. I was at my local H today and asked my SA who told me that they ordered a small quantity of rose extreme and more Gris Asphalt in bags but they didn't order any bags in light pink this Fall.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi everyone. Just want to know if Blue Electric will be offered in B/K?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## klynneann

San2222 said:


> Stopped by to say hello to h sa, they got ga bracelet, was able to take a comp pic with etoupe clemence gp. There was one with rghw and one with ghw, the rghw flare looking more like etain while the ghw look more like etoupe. The one I tried on was rghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742113
> View attachment 3742114


I saw this at my store today - too bad it was a T2 and not a T3, but probably best for my wallet right now.  I really liked it - kind of in-between etain and etoupe, but leaning more toward etoupe.  If anyone likes etoupe but wishes it didn't have the contrast stitching, this color is for you.


----------



## majusaka

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to know if Blue Electric will be offered in B/K?


I have seem Ks in BE from resellers, I think B will be available too.


----------



## babybaby2011

Does anyone knows BE in togo? Thanks


----------



## Pinayfrench

Will Be in Paris next week. Should ask my SA for the BE to confirm if they will come out in B/K.


----------



## cavalla

babybaby2011 said:


> Does anyone knows BE in togo? Thanks



Will be in togo and Kelly will be offered. Didn't ask about B.


----------



## cavalla

klynneann said:


> I saw this at my store today - too bad it was a T2 and not a T3, but probably best for my wallet right now.  I really liked it - kind of in-between etain and etoupe, but leaning more toward etoupe.  If anyone likes etoupe but wishes it didn't have the contrast stitching, this color is for you.



I don't like etoupe but really like GA. It has a bit of mauve undertone where as etoupe to me is a bit muddy. Maybe the contrast from white stitching brings out the muddiness.


----------



## Meta

babybaby2011 said:


> Does anyone knows BE in togo? Thanks


It's coming in Clemence, Epsom, and Swift.


----------



## Carrierae

Natalie j said:


> I just wanted to add that just because a colour is offered, it doesn't necessarily mean your store ordered it. I was at my local H today and asked my SA who told me that they ordered a small quantity of rose extreme and more Gris Asphalt in bags but they didn't order any bags in light pink this Fall.



This seems to be true ....my SA told me that the Chicago store didn't order B or Ks in GA because they felt it was too similar to Etoupe


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> I saw this at my store today - too bad it was a T2 and not a T3, but probably best for my wallet right now.  I really liked it - kind of in-between etain and etoupe, but leaning more toward etoupe.  If anyone likes etoupe but wishes it didn't have the contrast stitching, this color is for you.



I feel I'm in trouble. [emoji85]


----------



## Pinayfrench

Is poppy orange included in the lists of colors that are coming out? I saw this in the store


----------



## KH8

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 3754808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is poppy orange included in the lists of colors that are coming out? I saw this in the store



I forgot where I saw the pic n description in tpf but I seem to have seen someone scoring a lindy verso in orange poppy/ rouge grenat 
But I might be wrong ...


----------



## Sparkledolll

cavalla said:


> I don't like etoupe but really like GA. It has a bit of mauve undertone where as etoupe to me is a bit muddy. Maybe the contrast from white stitching brings out the muddiness.



Agreed! Saw Gris A yesterday in swift, it reminds me of a darker Sauge which I really like.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Carrierae said:


> This seems to be true ....my SA told me that the Chicago store didn't order B or Ks in GA because they felt it was too similar to Etoupe



Yep, unfortunately budgets don't stretch to every B/K all sizes and colours. Hopefully each store know their regular customers preferences and ordered accordingly.


----------



## cavalla

Natalie j said:


> Yep, unfortunately budgets don't stretch to every B/K all sizes and colours. Hopefully each store know their regular customers preferences and ordered accordingly.



What I'm curious about is how Paris choose who to send push offer to? Some stores seem to get more than others.


----------



## balanceinheels

Natalie j said:


> Yep, unfortunately budgets don't stretch to every B/K all sizes and colours. Hopefully each store know their regular customers preferences and ordered accordingly.



I hope my SA remembered me.  This is the neutral I've been waiting for!  Fingers crossed for a Gris A K32 or 35 with ghw.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

balanceinheels said:


> I hope my SA remembered me.  This is the neutral I've been waiting for!  Fingers crossed for a Gris A K32 or 35 with ghw.



Hi, my SA said the K35 (and I presume 32) was available to order in GA at the recent S/S'18 podium. Seems to be a replacement for Étoupe, which wasn't available, again.


----------



## pretty99

To share a bit of SS18 info: 
(Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
- the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
- feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
- amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
- magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
- the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
- the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
- the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
- a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
- the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
- garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
- new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes


----------



## klynneann

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> - the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes


Bleu Brighton?!


----------



## doves75

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> - the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes



Thanks for the info.
I can't wait to see the whole 6 Kelly together and see the HERMES spelling. Also, I can't wait to see the super bag K25.


----------



## pretty99

Oh one more interesting thing, there will be alphabet charms from A to Z available, €600 each. If u have a long name will be very expensive


----------



## doves75

pretty99 said:


> Oh one more interesting thing, there will be alphabet charms from A to Z available, €600 each. If u have a long name will be very expensive



Omg... for my first name it would cost me €4,800 LOL and I bet it'll cost more here in US.


----------



## westcoastgal

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> - the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes


Thank you for the info!


----------



## MSO13

doves75 said:


> Omg... for my first name it would cost me €4,800 LOL and I bet it'll cost more here in US.



Me too! I think initials would be enough for me [emoji23]


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> - the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes


You are the best!! thank you!!


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> Oh one more interesting thing, there will be alphabet charms from A to Z available, €600 each. If u have a long name will be very expensive


LOL!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> - the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes



Thank you so much for the info!!!


----------



## balanceinheels

I found this on Pinterest.  Is it an accurate representation of the new rose poudre color?? It looks like a neutral light pink.  If so, this is HG status for me.  Here's hoping for a rose poudre kelly 32 or 35 with ghw.   View media item 3033


----------



## westcoastgal

balanceinheels said:


> I found this on Pinterest.  Is it an accurate representation of the new rose poudre color?? It looks like a neutral light pink.  If so, this is HG status for me.  Here's hoping for a rose poudre kelly 32 or 35 with ghw.   View media item 3033


I saw this too and I'm hoping for feedback too. I've seen some older clic clac bracelets posted online in a similar light pink color. This post makes the color look more orange-ish than Sakura though. I guess I'm hoping for a Sakura type of pink.


----------



## balanceinheels

westcoastgal said:


> I saw this too and I'm hoping for feedback too. I've seen some older clic clac bracelets posted online in a similar light pink color. This post makes the color look more orange-ish than Sakura though. I guess I'm hoping for a Sakura type of pink.



Me too!!   I'm not big on orange pink but I do like nude pinks which is what Im hoping this is.  Sakura was so beautiful.  Maybe they'll bring it back eventually.


----------



## westcoastgal

balanceinheels said:


> Me too!!   I'm not big on orange pink but I do like nude pinks which is what Im hoping this is.  Sakura was so beautiful.  Maybe they'll bring it back eventually.


I'm worried it's more like a crevette color. But the bag and the box look almost the same color, so maybe it's just the camera filter or something.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

balanceinheels said:


> I found this on Pinterest.  Is it an accurate representation of the new rose poudre color?? It looks like a neutral light pink.  If so, this is HG status for me.  Here's hoping for a rose poudre kelly 32 or 35 with ghw.   View media item 3033


That's a weird pin as it tags leasyluxe.com, which I believe is a French company, but it calls the color "rose poudré". I'm not sure how dependable that source can be.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Painted birkin like this ? Photo borrowed from Ins


----------



## Hypnogenesis

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> - the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes



Licol! A picotin in long strap! I will want one!
Thanks for sharing those info! So exciting.


----------



## Nui

I just met my SA today and asked her about Lime color in B or K which sadly she said that Lime won't come in B or K. It will come only in accessories, SLGs, and other bag model ex. Victoria


----------



## San2222

Nui said:


> I just met my SA today and asked her about Lime color in B or K which sadly she said that Lime won't come in B or K. It will come only in accessories, SLGs, and other bag model ex. Victoria


I think I saw it avail today in herbag


----------



## Nui

San2222 said:


> I think I saw it avail today in herbag



Yes, in herbag too but not B and K [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## kathydep

Nui said:


> Yes, in herbag too but not B and K [emoji22][emoji22]



I saw a reseller post a lime Kelly in evercolor. Maybe a fake?


----------



## rwy_ma

Nui said:


> Yes, in herbag too but not B and K [emoji22][emoji22]



I saw a lime k28 retourne in evercolour with PHW at FSH on 4 July. It was on the display with the "display only" plate on the side.


----------



## tramcaro

rwy_ma said:


> I saw a lime k28 retourne in evercolour with PHW at FSH on 4 July. It was on the display with the "display only" plate on the side.



I saw that too when I was there June 27.


----------



## Meta

Inkbluelover said:


> Painted birkin like this ? Photo borrowed from Ins


Yes, this is the painted Birkin and it's only available as push offer per my SA.


----------



## cavalla

kathydep said:


> I saw a reseller post a lime Kelly in evercolor. Maybe a fake?





rwy_ma said:


> I saw a lime k28 retourne in evercolour with PHW at FSH on 4 July. It was on the display with the "display only" plate on the side.





tramcaro said:


> I saw that too when I was there June 27.



Just quoting what my SA said. Kelly in lime is not in production, but a lot of people are requesting for that combo because of that specific one on display in FSH, but it's not in production.


----------



## starprism_7

cavalla said:


> Just quoting what my SA said. Kelly in lime is not in production, but a lot of people are requesting for that combo because of that specific one on display in FSH, but it's not in production.



I saw this is my Instagram. Am not sure if its a special order. But wouldn't it be great if its really in production?  Credits to authenticbagslovers ig.


----------



## Meta

kathydep said:


> I saw a reseller post a lime Kelly in evercolor. Maybe a fake?





cavalla said:


> Just quoting what my SA said. Kelly in lime is not in production, but a lot of people are requesting for that combo because of that specific one on display in FSH, but it's not in production.





starprism_7 said:


> I saw this is my Instagram. Am not sure if its a special order. But wouldn't it be great if its really in production?  Credits to authenticbagslovers ig.


Lime hasn't been on the SO list for a while so it's not quite likely that is one. And while I'm not verifying the authenticity of the bag, it *could be* a push offer item, much like Box items, just a thought.


----------



## cavalla

The new color rose pourpre in Agneau. 

(I hope it's the right place to post)


----------



## kathydep

cavalla said:


> The new color rose pourpre in Agneau.
> 
> (I hope it's the right place to post)
> 
> View attachment 3767415


Dare I say it reminds me of Anemone?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hopiko

kathydep said:


> Dare I say it reminds me of Anemone?


Anemone and Tosca got married and had rose pourpre!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I'm glad I missed out on getting Tosca and Rose Tyrien - I like Rose Pourpre better than both of those colors


----------



## kath00

cavalla said:


> The new color rose pourpre in Agneau.
> 
> (I hope it's the right place to post)
> 
> View attachment 3767415



Are we sure this is the true color?  I am assuming the background should be white and it looks really blue. I may try to play around with it in Photoshop to color correct it.


----------



## cavluv

kath00 said:


> Are we sure this is the true color?  I am assuming the background should be white and it looks really blue. I may try to play around with it in Photoshop to color correct it.



Haha we are the same way. Anything I can do to obsess over a color helps tide me over until I actually get to see it in person. And who knows when that will be. My SA said he has no idea when bags will actually start showing up...could be awhile  I think our friends in Europe will have first advantage. This color, and vert vertigo, are the first colors I've actually been super-excited about since 2015.


----------



## cavalla

kath00 said:


> Are we sure this is the true color?  I am assuming the background should be white and it looks really blue. I may try to play around with it in Photoshop to color correct it.




Ok, just what kind of silly things we're willing to do for our H obsession..  

The real thing next to the photo on my screen. 







It's very close to the color IRL, the difference in the photos above is bigger than it is irl due to the illuminating screen.


----------



## allanrvj

cavalla said:


> Ok, just what kind of silly things we're willing to do for our H obsession..
> 
> The real thing next to the photo on my screen.
> 
> View attachment 3768358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768364
> 
> 
> It's very close to the color IRL, the difference in the photos above is bigger than it is irl due to the illuminating screen.


Carmen-ception!


----------



## partialtopink

Any information on B/K offered in reds? Will Rouge Casaque and Tomate stay around?


----------



## Txoceangirl

MYH said:


> From Instagram, a rose pourpre Ulysses Togo agenda cover.
> View attachment 3748818


Thanks for posting this @MYH Just what I needed to brighten my day....my SA confirmed an RP bag was ordered for me


----------



## kathydep

Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for posting this @MYH Just what I needed to brighten my day....my SA confirmed an RP bag was ordered for me


 YAAAAYYYYY!!! Congrats babe!!


----------



## veronica_ling

Hi all. Saw the very 1st (according to the SA that is) RP being offered n sold yesterday. A K28 phw togo. It's more pink than tosca for sure.


----------



## hopiko

cavalla said:


> Ok, just what kind of silly things we're willing to do for our H obsession..
> 
> The real thing next to the photo on my screen.
> 
> View attachment 3768358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768364
> 
> 
> It's very close to the color IRL, the difference in the photos above is bigger than it is irl due to the illuminating screen.


Updating my earlier guess...based on this, RP looks more like a cyclemen & tosca hybrid with a little violet thrown in!  Very pretty!


----------



## NikkiCD

In our local boutique, rose pourpre Ulysee agenda in pm and mm have arrived.  Gorgeous colour!


----------



## chicinthecity777

NikkiCD said:


> In our local boutique, rose pourpre Ulysee agenda in pm and mm have arrived.  Gorgeous colour!


Did you take a photo?


----------



## chicinthecity777

hopiko said:


> Updating my earlier guess...based on this, RP looks more like a cyclemen & tosca hybrid with a little violet thrown in!  Very pretty!


I haven't seen the swatch of this but my SA said she originally thought it was too similar to Tosca but she now say it's not that similar. I am very keen to see it! I personally think it reminds me a lot of fuchsia colour.


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Just saw this photo on IG from a reseller...the caption says Rose Poudre but I believe it's Rose Pourpre? Anyways the colour is very pretty!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MSO13

Cambridge Girl said:


> Just saw this photo on IG from a reseller...the caption says Rose Poudre but I believe it's Rose Pourpre? Anyways the colour is very pretty!!



That is definitely Rose Pourpre, my SM says there's no light/baby pinks coming which is what Poudre/Powder would mean.


----------



## MSO13

Just wanted to add some info from my SM/SA regarding some of the reports on classic colors not being available.

Gold, Etain, Etoupe are not being rested, they are just not available in some bag styles for Fall. They said each season there are B/K made in certain colors and sometimes the seasonal colors take precedent over classics-ie: Toffee will come in Kelly for a season and they might not make Gold Kellys during that time but that doesn't mean that Gold will not be available in any bags nor that it's gone for several years in the Kelly style. If they make a bunch of Birkins in Gris Asphalt, they may not make any Birkins in Etoupe for half a year-know what I mean?

I think the messages some clients have received may have been more specific to a Birkin or Kelly but not referring to the color as a whole.

Seasonal colors seem to continue to go in and out of production which I guess is based on leather supply and various shades seem to come for different dye lots.

Lots of items coming in Evercolor too which I saw today in Zanzibar, it takes color beautifully. And the new straps are on their way. As are the stitched handle Kelly bags for Fall.


----------



## cavalla

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some info from my SM/SA regarding some of the reports on classic colors not being available.
> 
> Gold, Etain, Etoupe are not being rested, they are just not available in some bag styles for Fall. They said each season there are B/K made in certain colors and sometimes the seasonal colors take precedent over classics-ie: Toffee will come in Kelly for a season and they might not make Gold Kellys during that time but that doesn't mean that Gold will not be available in any bags nor that it's gone for several years in the Kelly style. If they make a bunch of Birkins in Gris Asphalt, they may not make any Birkins in Etoupe for half a year-know what I mean?
> 
> I think the messages some clients have received may have been more specific to a Birkin or Kelly but not referring to the color as a whole.
> 
> Seasonal colors seem to continue to go in and out of production which I guess is based on leather supply and various shades seem to come for different dye lots.
> 
> Lots of items coming in Evercolor too which I saw today in Zanzibar, it takes color beautifully. And the new straps are on their way. As are the stitched handle Kelly bags for Fall.



This is similar to what I heard from my store.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some info from my SM/SA regarding some of the reports on classic colors not being available.
> 
> Gold, Etain, Etoupe are not being rested, they are just not available in some bag styles for Fall. They said each season there are B/K made in certain colors and sometimes the seasonal colors take precedent over classics-ie: Toffee will come in Kelly for a season and they might not make Gold Kellys during that time but that doesn't mean that Gold will not be available in any bags nor that it's gone for several years in the Kelly style. If they make a bunch of Birkins in Gris Asphalt, they may not make any Birkins in Etoupe for half a year-know what I mean?
> 
> I think the messages some clients have received may have been more specific to a Birkin or Kelly but not referring to the color as a whole.
> 
> Seasonal colors seem to continue to go in and out of production which I guess is based on leather supply and various shades seem to come for different dye lots.
> 
> Lots of items coming in Evercolor too which I saw today in Zanzibar, it takes color beautifully. And the new straps are on their way. As are the stitched handle Kelly bags for Fall.



Makes sense. Do you think etain is considered a classic color at this point? I never thought if it in that category.


----------



## Carrierae

I'm so glad to hear this! I wanted a bag in gold, but I didn't want to have to immediately hunt for one after just getting my B30.


----------



## Dreaming Big

M


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Makes sense. Do you think etain is considered a classic color at this point? I never thought if it in that category.



I might be wrong about including it in my list, we were actually just speaking of Gold and Etoupe because there were bags out on display in these colors. They have a swatch book of permanent colors so next time I get a chance I'll try to figure it out


----------



## MYH

I picked up a Gris Asphalt kelly dog this week. The SA I was working with said he hasn't seen Gris A in a bag yet! 

The SF boutique had a gorgeous Blue Electric garden party in negonda on display. It was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I was trying to convince my sis to get it. My SA said BE is starting to show up in bags. 

A quick comparison pic. Gris T Evelyne, Gris A KD, etoupe and etain in the behapis.


----------



## PursePassionLV

MYH said:


> I picked up a Gris Asphalt kelly dog this week. The SA I was working with said he hasn't seen Gris A in a bag yet!
> 
> The SF boutique had a gorgeous Blue Electric garden party in negonda on display. It was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I was trying to convince my sis to get it. My SA said BE is starting to show up in bags.
> 
> A quick comparison pic. Gris T Evelyne, Gris A KD, etoupe and etain in the behapis.
> 
> View attachment 3770184



Fantastic comparison shot of all the colors! TY!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Any information on vert anglais? When was the last time this color was around? And is rouge grenat being rested?


----------



## Maddie11

Does anybody know if rose sakura is in production in B/K? I saw it on a reseller ig page.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MYH said:


> I picked up a Gris Asphalt kelly dog this week. The SA I was working with said he hasn't seen Gris A in a bag yet!
> 
> The SF boutique had a gorgeous Blue Electric garden party in negonda on display. It was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I was trying to convince my sis to get it. My SA said BE is starting to show up in bags.
> 
> A quick comparison pic. Gris T Evelyne, Gris A KD, etoupe and etain in the behapis.
> 
> View attachment 3770184



Very pretty neutral! Would be amazing for a bag.


----------



## NikkiCD

Maddie11 said:


> Does anybody know if rose sakura is in production in B/K? I saw it on a reseller ig page.


Not sure for B and K but yesterday there was a new rose Sakura coin pouch in my local boutique.


----------



## Susie Tunes

MYH said:


> I picked up a Gris Asphalt kelly dog this week. The SA I was working with said he hasn't seen Gris A in a bag yet!
> 
> The SF boutique had a gorgeous Blue Electric garden party in negonda on display. It was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I was trying to convince my sis to get it. My SA said BE is starting to show up in bags.
> 
> A quick comparison pic. Gris T Evelyne, Gris A KD, etoupe and etain in the behapis.
> 
> View attachment 3770184



Thank you for this comparison shot [emoji106]


----------



## Tony Yang

Has anyone gotten the Fall Winter 2017 jackets in store? I know some sweaters have arrived but wondering about the jackets.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## danny123

Tony Yang said:


> Has anyone gotten the Fall Winter 2017 jackets in store? I know some sweaters have arrived but wondering about the jackets.


nothing  in my store yet 
same with online store, lots of knitwear, shoes and pants for aw17 but no jackets


----------



## cavalla

Anyone knows what bags and what leather will come in glycine?


----------



## Meta

cavalla said:


> Anyone knows what bags and what leather will come in glycine?


It came in Clemence and Swift - Birkin, Kelly, Lindy, Kelly Pochette, Kelly Cut, Jige, Mini Convoyeur from what I recall.

ETA: Possibly Evercolour as well?


----------



## Miss Al

I saw this pic in Instagram. Is this a new color?


----------



## cavalla

weN84 said:


> It came in Clemence and Swift - Birkin, Kelly, Lindy, Kelly Pochette, Kelly Cut, Jige, Mini Convoyeur from what I recall.
> 
> ETA: Possibly Evercolour as well?



Any info on what will come next season? I am about to turn down a jige duo in glycine because it's a clutch in grizzly. I can't do this combo (grizzly + clutch + light color). But now I can't get glycine out of my mind. Would really love to know if it's reasonable to expect some other bag + leather in glycine for the coming season. I thought Etain will be my ultimate HG, but now it'll have to share the position with Glycine. Evercolor will be perfect!


----------



## ms piggy

weN84 said:


> It came in Clemence and Swift - Birkin, Kelly, Lindy, Kelly Pochette, Kelly Cut, Jige, Mini Convoyeur from what I recall.
> 
> ETA: Possibly Evercolour as well?



Clemence, Swift and Evercolour. In Toolbox and Roulis (I think) as well.


----------



## cavalla

ms piggy said:


> Clemence, Swift and Evercolour. In Toolbox and Roulis (I think) as well.



Glycine evercolor roulis!!! Will be a dream come true for me!


----------



## honhon

Miss Al said:


> I saw this pic in Instagram. Is this a new color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773027


parma? it was a few years back


----------



## Nui

CDC Gris Asphalt swift
Kelly Dog Etoupe swift


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Gris Asphalt (english: tarmac) on etain
Photo screenshot courtesy of YouTube: Iamchoquette

Anyone yet to see a bag in Gris Asphalt? Dying for this colour in a bag


----------



## pinklining

PurseOnFleek said:


> Gris Asphalt (english: tarmac) on etain
> Photo screenshot courtesy of YouTube: Iamchoquette
> 
> Anyone yet to see a bag in Gris Asphalt? Dying for this colour in a bag



I saw a photo of a garden party with craie & gris asphalt


----------



## MsHermesAU

Miss Al said:


> I saw this pic in Instagram. Is this a new color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773027



Looks possibly like bubblegum pink to me from a few years ago? It's hard to see the true colour with that lighting


----------



## Pinayfrench

Saw this new color, rose pourpre on instagram. Cannot wait to see it in person and probably own a bag


----------



## Hat Trick

WOW!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

pinklining said:


> I saw a photo of a garden party with craie & gris asphalt


Ooo thanks for sharing! This is a good sign!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## foxyqt

Rose Pourpre would look really cute in a B25


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Pinayfrench said:


> Saw this new color, rose pourpre on instagram. Cannot wait to see it in person and probably own a bag


Oh boy...This colour is TDF!!


----------



## sydgirl

Pinayfrench said:


> Saw this new color, rose pourpre on instagram. Cannot wait to see it in person and probably own a bag


Omg i need something in rose pourpre [emoji178]


----------



## lebagfairy

pinklining said:


> I saw a photo of a garden party with craie & gris asphalt


wow this is so pretty! which instagram account is this from?


----------



## cavluv

More intel from IG...rose pourpre, rose extreme and vert vertigo. They're coming!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

cavluv said:


> More intel from IG...rose pourpre, rose extreme and vert vertigo. They're coming!!
> View attachment 3773934


Love rose pourpre! I want to see a good day light photo of it in togo.


----------



## pinklining

lebagfairy said:


> wow this is so pretty! which instagram account is this from?



it's a japanese website. i can't find the URL as i didn't bookmark it. only saved a pic


----------



## msohm

Another rose extreme! Found the pic on IG.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 3773951
> 
> 
> Another rose extreme! Found the pic on IG.


I prefer rose pourpre to rose extreme but that little pup is so cute!


----------



## izzyParis

I 'need' that Bastia in rose pourpre!


----------



## leuleu

Do you think rose extreme will be too close to rose azalea ? Or does it look more like rose lipstick ? Thank you for your good eyes


----------



## tramcaro

cavluv said:


> More intel from IG...rose pourpre, rose extreme and vert vertigo. They're coming!!
> View attachment 3773934




Those pinks!  I just died and went to heaven!


----------



## tramcaro

Not sure if it's real, but if it is, I need this!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

leuleu said:


> Do you think rose extreme will be too close to rose azalea ? Or does it look more like rose lipstick ? Thank you for your good eyes


IMO nothing like rose azalee maybe more similar to rose lipstick.


----------



## chicinthecity777

leuleu said:


> Do you think rose extreme will be too close to rose azalea ? Or does it look more like rose lipstick ? Thank you for your good eyes


I have only seen the swatch in rose extreme and it doesn't remind me of azalea. It has more red compared to rose lipstick or azalea. It reminded me of rose jaipur but very bright. I didn't do a comparison. Just saw the swatch on its own.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

leuleu said:


> Do you think rose extreme will be too close to rose azalea ? Or does it look more like rose lipstick ? Thank you for your good eyes


Come to think of it, it reminds me of rouge pivoine.


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> IMO nothing like rose azalee maybe more similar to rose lipstick.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have only seen the swatch in rose extreme and it doesn't remind me of azalea. It has more red compared to rose lipstick or azalea. It reminded me of rose jaipur but very bright. I didn't do a comparison. Just saw the swatch on its own.


Thank you very much for your help ! Hope to see the swatch very soon.


----------



## hazelarceo

My friend who's currently shopping for me in Monaco sent this GP30 in gris asphalte. Shall i take it?


----------



## hazelarceo

And i got these in rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## doves75

hazelarceo said:


> My friend who's currently shopping for me in Monaco sent this GP30 in gris asphalte. Shall i take it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774223



I think if your friend can find the criae n GA , like the one posted here, that would be better IMO.


----------



## HavLab

hazelarceo said:


> My friend who's currently shopping for me in Monaco sent this GP30 in gris asphalte. Shall i take it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774223



I like it, seems good for work and casual also.  If you are in the market for a neutral GP this would be a good choice.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

hazelarceo said:


> And i got these in rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774224


The more I see this color, the more I love it.


----------



## veronica_ling

Rose pourpre is not as vibrant, saturated n rich in togo compared to swift n epsom. And to me rose extreme is a stronger version of bougenvillea.


----------



## csetcos

I am LOVING Rose Pourpre for all of you ladies. I think it's such a fresh pop color!



hazelarceo said:


> My friend who's currently shopping for me in Monaco sent this GP30 in gris asphalte. Shall i take it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774223





doves75 said:


> I think if your friend can find the criae n GA , like the one posted here, that would be better IMO.



If you love the GA GP, @hazelarceo, you should go for it! However, i completely agree with @doves75 that the Craie/GA combo is special and adds more depth to the piece.


----------



## HerLuv

hazelarceo said:


> And i got these in rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774224



Congrats hazelarceo!! Thanks for sharing. Love r poupre. Wonder how close it is to rose shocking.


----------



## Pinayfrench

I think this color is part of the F/W 2017, Poppy Orange


----------



## missD

Do you guys think Gris Asphalt is better in GHW or PHW?


----------



## nadineluv

Gold hardware. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
[emoji772]


----------



## honhon

missD said:


> Do you guys think Gris Asphalt is better in GHW or PHW?


phw  i have an etain birkin in phw and its such a fresh combination


----------



## Maddie11

I found this pic on reseller's ig. Rose pourpre! I love it!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

Pinayfrench said:


> I think this color is part of the F/W 2017, Poppy Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774846


this is part of SS17 collection offer, just as usual~~
H is ALWAYS late for delivery.


----------



## missD

Really wanna get a SLG like silkin wallet in Rose Pourpre now! Gorgeous!


----------



## pinklining

missD said:


> Do you guys think Gris Asphalt is better in GHW or PHW?



I prefer PHW.


----------



## Susie Tunes

missD said:


> Do you guys think Gris Asphalt is better in GHW or PHW?



I think that's down to personal preference - as with most H colours. (Yes, I didn't help there at all [emoji6])


----------



## PurseOnFleek

missD said:


> Do you guys think Gris Asphalt is better in GHW or PHW?


For me IMO ~ i love both GHW PHW. Especially grey based colours i feel are so versatile with hardware combination. GHW will pop on a grey colour and offer a nice contrast and PHW will bring out more of the grey undertone making it uniform.


----------



## Tony Yang

pretty99 said:


> this is part of SS17 collection offer, just as usual~~
> H is ALWAYS late for delivery.



Still waiting on the FW men's jackets, no store seems to have them yet. SA estimated early July.


----------



## Nui

I'm gonna faint!!!! Just so in love with this Gris Asphalt color. It's a love at first sight [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

Courtesy to ig owner


----------



## Kelly blossom

Nui said:


> View attachment 3775628
> 
> 
> I'm gonna faint!!!! Just so in love with this Gris Asphalt color. It's a love at first sight [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Courtesy to ig owner



Oh My! The perfect grey [emoji122] H you've done it again...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nui said:


> View attachment 3775628
> 
> 
> I'm gonna faint!!!! Just so in love with this Gris Asphalt color. It's a love at first sight [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Courtesy to ig owner


Wow! Now that is an amazing bag!


----------



## missD

Mannnn, I'm not convinced on Gris Asphalte. I think I need to see it compared with Gris mouette and Gris t.

Is GA a cool light grey or a light beigey grey? I can't even tell!


----------



## rhm

missD said:


> Mannnn, I'm not convinced on Gris Asphalte. I think I need to see it compared with Gris mouette and Gris t.
> 
> Is GA a cool light grey or a light beigey grey? I can't even tell!



I think GA is definitely a warmer grey than GM. 
I declined GM offers because the color was too cold. 

GA is more of a light taupe color with a hint of beige and a little darker than GT. 

I have been waiting for Etoupe for the longest time but not sure if I should abandon and jump ship for GA.


----------



## csetcos

missD said:


> Mannnn, I'm not convinced on Gris Asphalte. I think I need to see it compared with Gris mouette and Gris t.
> 
> Is GA a cool light grey or a light beigey grey? I can't even tell!



Check out MYH's comparison pic- this might help you: https://instagram.com/p/BWyY4DPlhYK/



rhm said:


> I think GA is definitely a warmer grey than GM.
> I declined GM offers because the color was too cold.
> 
> GA is more of a light taupe color with a hint of beige and a little darker than GT.
> 
> I have been waiting for Etoupe for the longest time but not sure if I should abandon and jump ship for GA.



If you like the contrast stitch, go with Etoupe! If it doesn't matter, than you can also pick GA.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

I think the other half of my petit h charm is Gris Asphalt [emoji33]  too cool to be trench. Not cool enough to be Gris mouette. Only other colour reminds me of is Gris Tourterelle but would be strange to produce that on a Petit H more recently [emoji86]


----------



## msohm

PurseOnFleek said:


> I think the other half of my petit h charm is Gris Asphalt [emoji33]  too cool to be trench. Not cool enough to be Gris mouette. Only other colour reminds me of is Gris Tourterelle but would be strange to produce that on a Petit H more recently [emoji86]
> View attachment 3775995



Could be Gris Perle?


----------



## Susie Tunes

rhm said:


> I think GA is definitely a warmer grey than GM.
> I declined GM offers because the color was too cold.
> 
> GA is more of a light taupe color with a hint of beige and a little darker than GT.
> 
> I have been waiting for Etoupe for the longest time but not sure if I should abandon and jump ship for GA.



Hi, looks like Étoupe won't be available for a lot of designs for a while - GA is the replacement. It's lovely but it's much lighter.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cavalla

Saw a bag in the new green Vert Vertigo in epsom today. It's deeper and has a bit of a blue undertone compared to bamboo. Quite wearable.


----------



## rhm

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, looks like Étoupe won't be available for a lot of designs for a while - GA is the replacement. It's lovely but it's much lighter.



Is it really? I thought Etoupe was part of the classic color collection like Gold/Black/Rouge H available regardless of season?


----------



## sydgirl

cavalla said:


> Saw a bag in the new green Vert Vertigo in epsom today. It's deeper and has a bit of a blue undertone compared to bamboo. Quite wearable.


Is it similar to menthe/bamboo family or more towards malachite family? 
I missed out on menthe and would love a green bag! Especially if its slightly on the cooler/blue undertone side [emoji4]


----------



## cavluv

cavalla said:


> Saw a bag in the new green Vert Vertigo in epsom today. It's deeper and has a bit of a blue undertone compared to bamboo. Quite wearable.



Nice! What kind of bag did you see?


----------



## cavalla

sydgirl said:


> Is it similar to menthe/bamboo family or more towards malachite family?
> I missed out on menthe and would love a green bag! Especially if its slightly on the cooler/blue undertone side [emoji4]



When I saw it, Malachite didn't come to mind. It's green, but more neutral compared to Bamboo. I don't know Menthe, but looking at the photos on the color of green thread, it's a lot deeper than Menthe. But keep in mind, the one I saw was epsom. It's more mature (in a good way) than bamboo.


----------



## cavalla

cavluv said:


> Nice! What kind of bag did you see?



It was a Cherche-Midi.


----------



## Katel

cavluv thanks for the report - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Katel

x


----------



## cavluv

cavalla said:


> It was a Cherche-Midi.



Thank you cavalla [emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> Is it similar to menthe/bamboo family or more towards malachite family?
> I missed out on menthe and would love a green bag! Especially if its slightly on the cooler/blue undertone side [emoji4]


New green doesn't look anything like menthe family of green dear...

Courtesy of IG...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ihalhaiha said:


> Could be Gris Perle?


Thought that but doesnt seem light enough for Gris Perle. Wish they would say the colours on the receipt after they pick it for sending lol


----------



## Susie Tunes

rhm said:


> Is it really? I thought Etoupe was part of the classic color collection like Gold/Black/Rouge H available regardless of season?



They've been curtailing its use for the last few seasons - e.g. hasn't been available in a K35 at the last three podiums but was available in a 32. I think they're just 'resting' it for a while. It's available via SO.


----------



## Kelly blossom

Israeli_Flava said:


> New green doesn't look anything like menthe family of green dear...
> 
> Courtesy of IG...



Another shot from H.au



Reminds me of Vert Bengale most.


----------



## Nui

Kelly blossom said:


> Another shot from H.au
> View attachment 3776928
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Vert Bengale most.



OMG!! This makes my heart sing!!!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Kelly blossom said:


> Another shot from H.au
> View attachment 3776928
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Vert Bengale most.



I'm so jealous. I have been stalking us.hermes.com EVERYDAY!! Still no sight of the new AW colors. [emoji17]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Nanami_S. said:


> I'm so jealous. I have been stalking us.hermes.com EVERYDAY!! Still no sight of the new AW colors. [emoji17]



Me too!!!! Not one bag!! I have only seen one leather bracelet in Gris asphalte. I need them to post the colors so I can move on with my H wish list. Is it too early to start leveraging Christmas presents?? [emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

tramcaro said:


> Not sure if it's real, but if it is, I need this!



So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.

Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.


Thanks for sharing!! May I ask if RP will be available on Roulis 23 or Berline 28?


----------



## myism

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.


Super helpful information! Do you recall if the verso are lindy/picotin only, or also comes in birkin? Thanks so much!


----------



## Monique1004

myism said:


> Super helpful information! Do you recall if the verso are lindy/picotin only, or also comes in birkin? Thanks so much!



Birkin as well.


----------



## Monique1004

Cambridge Girl said:


> Thanks for sharing!! May I ask if RP will be available on Roulis 23 or Berline 28?



Roulis for sure but I didn't check berline since I wasn't interested. It also comes in jypsiere.


----------



## EmileH

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.
> 
> Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.



This is exactly what my SA told me


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cambridge Girl said:


> Thanks for sharing!! May I ask if RP will be available on Roulis 23 or Berline 28?


So sad Kelly only in Epsom......


----------



## msohm

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.
> 
> Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.



Do you happen to know what sizes the verso bleu nuit will come in? TIA!


----------



## EmileH

Oh it's also coming as a garden party 30, too.


----------



## Monique1004

ihalhaiha said:


> Do you happen to know what sizes the verso bleu nuit will come in? TIA!



I think the verso usually come in 35.


----------



## sydgirl

Kelly blossom said:


> Another shot from H.au
> View attachment 3776928
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Vert Bengale most.


Beautiful green, still hoping menthe will come back one day [emoji4]


----------



## Meta

Monique1004 said:


> I think the verso usually come in 35.


There has been verso in B30 - Zanzibar/Malachite, Bleu Nuit/Poppy although the first batch was B35 - Mouette/Agate.


----------



## Nui

Rose Pourpre in GP [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️ I'm dying for this season's colors!!!

Courtesy to IG a/c owner


----------



## Nanami_S.

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.
> 
> Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.



Thanks for the info. Do you know if Halzan come in RP?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.
> 
> Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.


Asked in my store today about the mini bolide in RP, my SA confirmed that they had one on order so guess whose names down for it!!!  Thanks for the info, just got to wait now


----------



## galex101404

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.
> 
> Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.



Thanks so much for the intel. Do you know what type of leather the mini bolide will be available in?


----------



## DreamingPink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Asked in my store today about the mini bolide in RP, my SA confirmed that they had one on order so guess whose names down for it!!!  Thanks for the info, just got to wait now



Lucky you!!! My SA could never tell me what bags are coming in what colors.... I really wish she could be more knowledgeable......


----------



## princessmaggie

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for the intel. Do you know what type of leather the mini bolide will be available in?



Believe it will be swift-also waiting for the mini rp


----------



## PurseOnFleek

New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page


----------



## ayc

PurseOnFleek said:


> New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
> Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page
> View attachment 3780020


thank you so much!!


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
> Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page
> View attachment 3780020


Thank you for the picture. It's the first time I'm in love with all the new seasonal colors


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rose extreme. 
Photo credit to the instagram owners.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Gris Asphalt (CDC) swift vs Etoupe Togo
Photo credit: FB Chanel Hermes Lovers AU


----------



## luvparis21

Have been looking for a compact silk-in in a fun color, and was lucky enough to find this. My SA was cute and said, "umm, there's one more in a new color, Extreme, not sure how that looks like",  I was grinning then and told her, "I'll take it" [emoji1]

Here she is, next to a Rouge Casaque calvi for color comparison under natural sunlight


----------



## chicinthecity777

eiffel21 said:


> Have been looking for a compact silk-in in a fun color, and was lucky enough to find this. My SA was cute and said, "umm, there's one more in a new color, Extreme, not sure how that looks like",  I was grinning then and told her, "I'll take it" [emoji1]
> 
> Here she is, next to a Rouge Casaque calvi for color comparison under natural sunlight
> 
> View attachment 3780134


Congrats! It's so pretty! Could you please load a photo of the inside of the silk'in wallet?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Photo credit; bikeabag on instagram
Kellye 28 rose pourpre


----------



## luvparis21

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congrats! It's so pretty! Could you please load a photo of the inside of the silk'in wallet?



Xiangxiang0731, will do so tonight


----------



## chicinthecity777

eiffel21 said:


> Xiangxiang0731, will do so tonight


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Nahreen

I ordered a double Hapi in Rose extreme/Rose poupre combo yesterday at H com with silver hw. The order has not shipped yet but I hope it will be delivered next week and will post a pic once it arrives.

There were also some other bracelet models in Rose poupre on H com Europe yesterday.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## starprism_7

PurseOnFleek said:


> New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
> Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page
> View attachment 3780020



Thanks for sharing with us! 
New color looks amazing. To date ive only seen GA without contrast stitching? I wonder for certain format/style it comes in constrast stitching.


----------



## FrenchSandra

My new GA mini dog clous RG, shown near Etoupe.


----------



## hoot

FrenchSandra said:


> My new GA mini dog clous RG, shown near Etoupe.


Your GA looks so much more grey and cooler than other items shown in the same color! Love it!


----------



## starprism_7

Rose pourpre togo B30 spotted.


----------



## FrenchSandra

hoot said:


> Your GA looks so much more grey and cooler than other items shown in the same color! Love it!


Thanks, it's really a beautiful grey, perfect with Rose gold IMO.


----------



## lulilu

PurseOnFleek said:


> New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
> Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page
> View attachment 3780020



Interesting that the GA has white stitching.  Haven't seen it with white stitching.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

starprism_7 said:


> Rose pourpre togo B30 spotted.


WOW!  I can't wait until mine gets here.  Already planning the reveal


----------



## bababebi

PurseOnFleek said:


> New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
> Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page
> View attachment 3780020


As far as I was aware 18 is the color code for ETOUPE, which does have contrast white stitching.  So I doubt that this is in fact Gris Asphalt shown here.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> I ordered a double Hapi in Rose extreme/Rose poupre combo yesterday at H com with silver hw. The order has not shipped yet but I hope it will be delivered next week and will post a pic once it arrives.
> 
> There were also some other bracelet models in Rose poupre on H com Europe yesterday.


WOW! The best of both worlds hahahaha Can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> WOW!  I can't wait until mine gets here.  Already planning the reveal


Ohhhhh YES! Already planning to watch your reveal =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eiffel21 said:


> Have been looking for a compact silk-in in a fun color, and was lucky enough to find this. My SA was cute and said, "umm, there's one more in a new color, Extreme, not sure how that looks like",  I was grinning then and told her, "I'll take it" [emoji1]
> 
> Here she is, next to a Rouge Casaque calvi for color comparison under natural sunlight
> 
> View attachment 3780134


Ohhhh that is looking very rose tyrien in this pic. Love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> New FW17 Colours. Clockwise from top left: Rose Extreme, Gris Asphalt, Vert Vertigo, Rose Pourpre
> Photo credit from Facebook Chanel/Hermes Lovers Page
> View attachment 3780020


Thx for all the pics babe!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is exactly what my SA told me


Did your store say anything about Constance???? ***begging to find out***


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did your store say anything about Constance???? ***begging to find out***



I haven't been interested in Constance's. The bug is just starting to bite me. A small nibble. So I didn't ask. Sorry. A pink Constance would be perfect to add to your collection.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bababebi said:


> As far as I was aware 18 is the color code for ETOUPE, which does have contrast white stitching.  So I doubt that this is in fact Gris Asphalt shown here.


Good to know. Not sure of whomever posted on FB group even took the photo themselves


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

lulilu said:


> Interesting that the GA has white stitching.  Haven't seen it with white stitching.



From instagram, Gris Asphalte GP's with white stitching: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXD0UjjgDSj

 https://www.instagram.com/p/BXC7RUHhpkC

I prefer the white stitching to the tonal I've seen on the GA bracelets.


----------



## luvparis21

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congrats! It's so pretty! Could you please load a photo of the inside of the silk'in wallet?



Xiangxiang0731, here you go 
This is taken under natural light


----------



## chicinthecity777

eiffel21 said:


> Xiangxiang0731, here you go
> This is taken under natural light
> View attachment 3780398


Thank you! This is such a fun print!


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! The best of both worlds hahahaha Can't wait to see!!!!!



Exactly my thought. I so looking forward to seeing these colours in real life and see which of the both pink colours matches best with my bags and scarfs. It is difficult to say based on internet pic.


----------



## Nui

Spotted k28 in rose pourpre credit pic to reseller


----------



## lulilu

Mme. de la Paix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXC7RUHhpkC
> From instagram, Gris Asphalte GP's with white stitching:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXD0UjjgDSj
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXC7RUHhpkC
> 
> I prefer the white stitching to the tonal I've seen on the GA bracelets.



Looks like tonal stitching to me.  White stands out more.  Nice bags though.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Saw this on IG, Gris A swift on the left and Etoupe swift on the right.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

lulilu said:


> Looks like tonal stitching to me.  White stands out more.  Nice bags though.



Interesting.  To these eyes, the stitching on those GP's doesn't look the same as the stitching on the GA CDC above.  (and the canvas one looks similar to my Gris T SO with white stitching, where the white doesn't pop quite the way it does on etoupe or black.)

Maybe I need a new Mac - or an eye exam.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Has anybody seen Rose Extreme on a B/K/C yet?


----------



## lulilu

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Interesting.  To these eyes, the stitching on those GP's doesn't look the same as the stitching on the GA CDC above.  (and the canvas one looks similar to my Gris T SO with white stitching, where the white doesn't pop quite the way it does on etoupe or black.)
> 
> Maybe I need a new Mac - or an eye exam.



Could be my Mac or my eyes.  Either way, nice bags.


----------



## Heavenplay

28 Kelly in Gris asphalte ( color code: m8)  Togo


----------



## Kelly blossom

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3781155
> 
> 
> 
> 28 Kelly in Gris asphalte ( color code: m8)  Togo



Oh My Goodness! [emoji7] This is AMAZING!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3781155
> 
> 
> 
> 28 Kelly in Gris asphalte ( color code: m8)  Togo


Is this your bag? It's so pretty!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Monique1004 said:


> So I went through the whole catalog with my SA to find out what bags come in Rose Pourpre today. It will come in Kelly in epsom, Birkin in Togo. Some of the verso version with Blue Nuit with RP inside. I was hoping to get pico MM in that color since I've been wanting purple pico for a while but sadely NO.... so I decided to get Lindy 26 in ever color. I also think Roulis in RP will look very cute too.
> 
> Addition: Also mini bolide is coming this season. Smaller than 26 & cross body. It will also come in RP as well. I think it will be really cute.



I think this is key to remember when viewing Instagram feeds as some items may not be authentic. Same with Lime....I think someone said that won't come in K or B but may be offered VIP (it was on display at FSH).


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> Could be my Mac or my eyes.  Either way, nice bags.


It's tonal stitching.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for the intel. Do you know what type of leather the mini bolide will be available in?


My SA said it would be goatskin.


----------



## DreamingPink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA said it would be goatskin.



Did your SA mention how small the mini bolide will be? Thanks!!


----------



## galex101404

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA said it would be goatskin.



Thank you [emoji177] sounds lovely! I think my bank account is in trouble!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

MiniNavy said:


> Did your SA mention how small the mini bolide will be? Thanks!!


Never even thought to ask!! As soon as I heard mini I knew I wanted it!!  Hoping it will be about the size of the new mini Kelly which is perfect for me when I'm running about.


----------



## hazelarceo

My GP30 in Gris Asphalte. The color varies depending on the lighting. I think I will need to take it out to see its daylight tone. [emoji4]







In comparison with Gold Togo.


----------



## DreamingPink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Never even thought to ask!! As soon as I heard mini I knew I wanted it!!  Hoping it will be about the size of the new mini Kelly which is perfect for me when I'm running about.



LOL me too!! I knew I wanted it no matter how tiny it is, I was just thinking what wallet can fit into it tho, maybe I'll need a card wallet hehe


----------



## Sic_Sic

On france site

Rose Pourpre



Rose Extreme


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

MiniNavy said:


> LOL me too!! I knew I wanted it no matter how tiny it is, I was just thinking what wallet can fit into it tho, maybe I'll need a card wallet hehe


I bought a Calvi to use in my mini Kelly and tpm Evelyn also good for C when I need to carry something bigger!  Perfect for smaller bags!


----------



## Monique1004

MiniNavy said:


> Did your SA mention how small the mini bolide will be? Thanks!!



Smaller than 27. Also supposed to come with cross body strap.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Rose extrème.
From an IG account


----------



## Nui

hazelarceo said:


> My GP30 in Gris Asphalte. The color varies depending on the lighting. I think I will need to take it out to see its daylight tone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3782520
> View attachment 3782521
> 
> View attachment 3782522
> 
> 
> In comparison with Gold Togo.
> View attachment 3782523



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## missD

Does Rose Pourpre look like Cyclamen?


----------



## DreamingPink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> I bought a Calvi to use in my mini Kelly and tpm Evelyn also good for C when I need to carry something bigger!  Perfect for smaller bags!



Great tip! Love Calvi in bright colors 



Monique1004 said:


> Smaller than 27. Also supposed to come with cross body strap.



Thanks for the info, I really can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## periogirl28

missD said:


> Does Rose Pourpre look like Cyclamen?


I don't think so. Cyclamen is more blue purple.


----------



## chicinthecity777

missD said:


> Does Rose Pourpre look like Cyclamen?


No it's not. Rose Pourpre is a pink while Cyclamen is a purple.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## forever132

periogirl28 said:


> I don't think so. Cyclamen is more blue purple.



Somehow by looking at picture, rose pourpre reminds me of tosca, esp in swift leather? Do you find them similar? Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

forever132 said:


> Somehow by looking at picture, rose pourpre reminds me of tosca, esp in swift leather? Do you find them similar? Thanks


Yes similar but I reckon Pourpre Is more intense than Tosca. I am sorry I cannot provide comparison pics but was asking myself the same question.


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Yes similar but I reckon Pourpre Is more intense than Tosca. I am sorry I cannot provide comparison pics but was asking myself the same question.


Are you planning to get anything in Rose Pourpre? It's gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Are you planning to get anything in Rose Pourpre? It's gorgeous!


Therefore the question. Is it too close to Tosca?


----------



## Alice26

periogirl28 said:


> Therefore the question. Is it too close to Tosca?



My SA described it as a colour between tosca and fuschia. HTH


----------



## periogirl28

Alice26 said:


> My SA described it as a colour between tosca and fuschia. HTH


Thank you, this is why I hesitate as I already have bags in both these colours.


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Therefore the question. Is it too close to Tosca? [emoji38]


Excellent question! I am curious too


----------



## missD

Thanks to you both!


----------



## Notorious Pink

In some pictures it also looks similar to rose shocking.


----------



## Nahreen

My new behapi in rose poupre and rose extreme swift arrived today. I did have a bit of problem capturing the exact colours since they were affected by the light.

I can try to take more pics if someone wants.








A comparison pic with some pink/purple scarfs and my rose shocking carmen. The poupre feels more purple and the extreme more pink than the rose shocking.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in rose poupre and rose extreme swift arrived today. I did have a bit of problem capturing the exact colours since they were affected by the light.
> 
> I can try to take more pics if someone wants.
> 
> View attachment 3783427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783429
> View attachment 3783430
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with some pink/purple scarfs and my rose shocking carmen. The poupre feels more purple and the extreme more pink than the rose shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783432


It's the perfect Hapi, it has 2 lovely colours in one. Congrats!


----------



## odette57

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in rose poupre and rose extreme swift arrived today. I did have a bit of problem capturing the exact colours since they were affected by the light.
> 
> I can try to take more pics if someone wants.
> 
> View attachment 3783427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783429
> View attachment 3783430
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with some pink/purple scarfs and my rose shocking carmen. The poupre feels more purple and the extreme more pink than the rose shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783432



Very pretty, thanks for sharing!  I am wanting to get this rose poupre in a Bolide 27 but seems like it is only going to be in a mini bolide.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> It's the perfect Hapi, it has 2 lovely colours in one. Congrats!



Thank you Periogirl. I am so happy I found it. I have been wanting a nice pink one to match my scarfs and bags. This one has two different pinks and thus matches different scarfs depending on which side I use. I am waiting for something special that will hopefully come later this autumn (no bag) and this will be a nice match.


----------



## Nahreen

odette57 said:


> Very pretty, thanks for sharing!  I am wanting to get this rose poupre in a Bolide 27 but seems like it is only going to be in a mini bolide.



Thank you so much. think that pink is beautiful in a small bag that you can use for evening wear. If you want a nice pink shade, it might be worth considering a mini Bolide.


----------



## starprism_7

B25 Gris Asphalt in swift spotted in insta


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hat Trick

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in rose poupre and rose extreme swift arrived today. I did have a bit of problem capturing the exact colours since they were affected by the light.
> 
> I can try to take more pics if someone wants.
> 
> View attachment 3783427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783429
> View attachment 3783430
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with some pink/purple scarfs and my rose shocking carmen. The poupre feels more purple and the extreme more pink than the rose shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783432



Thank you for these. 
How well does the colours in the behapi match the pink hem of the Parures de Samourias?


----------



## msohm

Mini Bolide in the pre-fall lookbook.


----------



## sydgirl

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in rose poupre and rose extreme swift arrived today. I did have a bit of problem capturing the exact colours since they were affected by the light.
> 
> I can try to take more pics if someone wants.
> 
> View attachment 3783427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783429
> View attachment 3783430
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with some pink/purple scarfs and my rose shocking carmen. The poupre feels more purple and the extreme more pink than the rose shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783432


Love both [emoji178]


----------



## forever132

periogirl28 said:


> Yes similar but I reckon Pourpre Is more intense than Tosca. I am sorry I cannot provide comparison pics but was asking myself the same question.



That is how I feel by looking at pic, still don't have swatches in store. RP look more intense Tosca in swift, Togo look abit less bright somehow like more raspberry to me?

Is rose extreme look too much red in the pink? Still very confused when just able to look at pictures online. It seems like it look quite hot pink in swift, more pink red in Togo/clemence... [emoji848]


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Therefore the question. Is it too close to Tosca?


As a Tosca lover,. so far, I don't love RP as much. Something about the depth and purple-ness


----------



## loubsandlulu

Rose Extreme Kelly wallet


----------



## sydgirl

loubsandlulu said:


> Rose Extreme Kelly wallet


Omg i actually love it! So bright and fun!! Does anyone know if this will be available in a b? And leathers? Hoping for togo or Clemence... not a fan of epsom [emoji53]


----------



## kathydep

QuelleFromage said:


> As a Tosca lover,. so far, I don't love RP as much. Something about the depth and purple-ness


Please elaborate! As an H newbie, I only have Tosca in carmencita. I am very curious about your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## mygoodies

Does anyone know if these colors (Bleu Smalt and Jade) are new or re-released? Or maybe just made for leather gloves?

Particularly interested in that Bleu Smalt as a H Blue lover  
TIA


----------



## Kelly blossom

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know if these colors (Bleu Smalt and Jade) are new or re-released? Or maybe just made for leather gloves?
> 
> Particularly interested in that Bleu Smalt as a H Blue lover
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3784286
> 
> View attachment 3784287



Omg JADE. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MsHermesAU

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know if these colors (Bleu Smalt and Jade) are new or re-released? Or maybe just made for leather gloves?
> 
> Particularly interested in that Bleu Smalt as a H Blue lover
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3784286
> 
> View attachment 3784287



Wow I LOVE that green!!


----------



## Nahreen

Hat Trick said:


> Thank you for these.
> How well does the colours in the behapi match the pink hem of the Parures de Samourias?



I went to take a proper look at the hem and compared it to the behapi. The hem and the poupre are similar but not exactly the same. I don't know if they are meant to be the same or if the small difference is more related to the difference re fabric vs leather.

Is that a Dala horse in your avatar?


----------



## Nahreen

sydgirl said:


> Love both [emoji178]



Thank you sydgirl.


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know if these colors (Bleu Smalt and Jade) are new or re-released? Or maybe just made for leather gloves?
> 
> Particularly interested in that Bleu Smalt as a H Blue lover
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3784286
> 
> View attachment 3784287


I think these are colours only in lambskin. So gloves and SLGs.


----------



## Hat Trick

Nahreen said:


> I went to take a proper look at the hem and compared it to the behapi. The hem and the poupre are similar but not exactly the same. I don't know if they are meant to be the same or if the small difference is more related to the difference re fabric vs leather.
> 
> Is that a Dala horse in your avatar?



Thank you for checking.
.  My little stable.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Nanami_S.

!!HELP!! Does anybody know when US H store will start receiving bags in AW colors? I am hunting for a RP Halzan 31 for my upcoming vacation in mid-September. I am afraid that it won't happen in time.


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> I think these are colours only in lambskin. So gloves and SLGs.



Oh noooo would've loved another pretty BLUEEE. thanks dear!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I'm so confused ‍♀️. I see IG photos of the new colours but EU stores still are not receiving them. Has anyone from an EU store got bags or saw them in the AW colours. My SM said this winter but still [emoji848] as IG is flooded (mind you one has to be careful with authenticity). Waiting is so hard. [emoji24]


----------



## Nanami_S.

Sarah_sarah said:


> I'm so confused ‍♀️. I see IG photos of the new colours but EU stores still are not receiving them. Has anyone from an EU store got bags or saw them in the AW colours. My SM said this winter but still [emoji848] as IG is flooded (mind you one has to be careful with authenticity). Waiting is so hard. [emoji24]



I know. Same here is US. Saw many excited IG pics and stalked us.Hermes.com everyday. Still no sign of bags in new AW colors beside Gris Asphalte Kelly Dog bracelet. [emoji17]


----------



## Nahreen

Sarah_sarah said:


> I'm so confused ‍♀️. I see IG photos of the new colours but EU stores still are not receiving them. Has anyone from an EU store got bags or saw them in the AW colours. My SM said this winter but still [emoji848] as IG is flooded (mind you one has to be careful with authenticity). Waiting is so hard. [emoji24]


In the Paris thread a person bought a B in rose poupre at FSH so they are available at least in Paris.


Nanami_S. said:


> I know. Same here is US. Saw many excited IG pics and stalked us.Hermes.com everyday. Still no sign of bags in new AW colors beside Gris Asphalte Kelly Dog bracelet. [emoji17]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Nanami_S. said:


> I know. Same here is US. Saw many excited IG pics and stalked us.Hermes.com everyday. Still no sign of bags in new AW colors beside Gris Asphalte Kelly Dog bracelet. [emoji17]



I think we need to wait for the winter months. Perhaps if we are really lucky they will come end of August or September. I sure do hope sooner since I'm so excited [emoji38] 



Nahreen said:


> In the Paris thread a person bought a B in rose poupre at FSH so they are available at least in Paris.



I guess Paris is the first place. Other places seems we need to wait. It's getting hard to wait but that's [emoji521] H.


----------



## starprism_7

Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


----------



## lulilu

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?



I am not in love with this, even though I have lusted after a few harlequin kellys over the years.


----------



## leuleu

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


No, no and no. Nothing fits with anything.


----------



## ChaneLisette

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


Reminds me of a Petit h creation.


----------



## periogirl28

I cannot understand how it was passed by the design team but I can certainly see how it would work for profit margins. *cynically rolling eyes*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


It should be totally croc or no croc at all.


----------



## DH sucker

ChaneLisette said:


> Reminds me of a Petit h creation.



Yeah, I'm not feeling the Birkinstein.


----------



## ayc

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


sadly NO...feels like patch work from left over leathers put together....


----------



## bagidiotic

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


Sorry to say this but it looks  cheap 
However  nice color combo thou


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Guess what? Just saw Rose Pourpre in person first time in US H store. Finally! It is gorgeous!


----------



## mp4

Wish they kept the VF box straps leather and made an entire bag!  Not a fan


----------



## QuelleFromage

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?


Every single one of these color/leather combos is divine....Vert Foncé probably my favorite and wow in chèvre....but together? Why? 
Sometimes I really wonder who is steering this ship. There are so many amazing color and leather mixes that will be appreciated, but once you add croc into the equation, you're looking at an even bigger choice. The Vert Titien matte croc handles and sangles, say,  with Vert Foncé chèvre alone would be a special bag. Emeraude croc with a contrast interior alone would be a very special bag (although a client who could afford it could probably SO it). But this mix......I just do not understand.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sarah_sarah said:


> I'm so confused ‍♀️. I see IG photos of the new colours but EU stores still are not receiving them. Has anyone from an EU store got bags or saw them in the AW colours. My SM said this winter but still [emoji848] as IG is flooded (mind you one has to be careful with authenticity). Waiting is so hard. [emoji24]


In AU website we had a vert vertigo Lindy


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sarah_sarah said:


> I think we need to wait for the winter months. Perhaps if we are really lucky they will come end of August or September. I sure do hope sooner since I'm so excited [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Paris is the first place. Other places seems we need to wait. It's getting hard to wait but that's [emoji521] H.


Artisan holiday started this month so i was told unless enough was made prior august would be a slow month for chances of new FW colours in bags only in bracelets. But September-October is looking more likely. (This is referring to non european stores [emoji106] )


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nanami_S. said:


> Guess what? Just saw Rose Pourpre in person first time in US H store. Finally! It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785246


Awwww am wanting a ulysse RP! Hope Aus gets them soon


----------



## galex101404

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 3783919
> 
> 
> Mini Bolide in the pre-fall lookbook.



Thanks for posting this picture! Does anyone have any idea what the retail might be for the mini bolide?


----------



## Les Tambours

Lovely restful toning greens utterly ruined by a riot of scraps. It's a Himalaya moment all over again - and does that look like two shades of pink in the interior? Well my credit card is safe. Except from the rose pourpre togo Ulysse - gotta get me one of those!


----------



## princessmaggie

Stunning-display only  rose poupre swift Jige


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Beton seems to be the first FW17 colour available in Japan?!


----------



## kathydep

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3786615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning-display only  rose poupre swift Jige


What a tease!


----------



## princessmaggie

kathydep said:


> What a tease!



I know! That's London stores these days for almost all bags! It's really a beautiful colour. They did have a rose azalee but next to each other I couldn't have chosen anything but the poupre! Patience begins now!


----------



## DreamingPink

Cambridge Girl said:


> Beton seems to be the first FW17 colour available in Japan?!


So pretty...
Does it remind you of Gris T or Gris Perle?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Not liking the patch work bag AT ALL!  looks cheap!


----------



## leuleu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not liking the patch work bag AT ALL!  looks cheap!


"Cheap" is the perfect word for this bag.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

leuleu said:


> "Cheap" is the perfect word for this bag.


It's sad that H even produced such a bag. I honestly can't think of any reason for this to exist apart from profit margin!


----------



## acrowcounted

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's sad that H even produced such a bag. I honestly can't think of any reason for this to exist apart from profit margin!


I'm not a fan of it but everyone has different tastes and I'm sure some are in love with it. I've seen far far far uglier things come from high end design houses...


----------



## leuleu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's sad that H even produced such a bag. I honestly can't think of any reason for this to exist apart from profit margin!


It's the proof that you can have the best colors and the best leathers and still create, in my opinion, an horror and a bag with NO class.


----------



## chicinthecity777

acrowcounted said:


> I'm not a fan of it but everyone has different tastes and I'm sure some are in love with it. I've seen far far far uglier things come from high end design houses...


Of course someone will love it! Because it's "so rare" for sure!
I don't like other houses' uglier things either. 
Of course each to their own.


----------



## leuleu

acrowcounted said:


> I'm not a fan of it but everyone has different tastes and I'm sure some are in love with it. I've seen far far far uglier things come from high end design houses...


Everyone his own taste, I agree. 
But I'm sure the uglier things you saw weren't as expensive.


----------



## chicinthecity777

acrowcounted said:


> I'm not a fan of it but everyone has different tastes and I'm sure some are in love with it. I've seen *far far far uglier things come from high end design houses*...


The bold part is true!


----------



## chicinthecity777

leuleu said:


> Everyone his own taste, I agree.
> But I'm sure the uglier things you saw weren't as expensive.


Actually some were extremely expensive. Hint: fur by LV.


----------



## chicinthecity777

leuleu said:


> It's the proof that you can have the best colors and the best leathers and still create, in my opinion, an horror and a bag with NO class.


It's just looks like either a bag for someone can't quite afford a full croc bag, and / or a bag made of leftover leather pieces. Just bad!


----------



## leuleu

For me, this bag is like Rachel's diplomate :


----------



## leuleu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's just looks like either a bag for someone can't quite afford a full croc bag, and / or a bag made of leftover leather pieces. Just bad!


Petit H bag


----------



## chicinthecity777

leuleu said:


> Petit H bag


Yep and not that anything Petite H is cheap either! *sigh*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Updated: the Kelly with the special handles will be coming soon. I asked for one. Not sure if I'll love her. Saw the new grey and my SM was confused why I wanted one as it's in between my etain and etoupe. Waiting for the b25. And a limited edition K is coming with some kind of non-leather part. I didn't get that part. Anyone have a clue what kind of K is coming besides the ones with different handles? 
That's my update. Don't know which I will take: b25 in new grey or the K.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

starprism_7 said:


> Saw the 6 leather patchwork B which was rumoured earlier this year. What do you guys think?



I tried real hard to imagine liking it. Didn't happen. They need to pay me money to go out with it. It's either all croc or nothing. [emoji849]


----------



## Meta

@Nui @kathydep @starprism_7 @Txoceangirl I just wanted to post this from @panthere55 who revealed this on her Instagram - Kelly 28 in Lime Evercolor. Perhaps she can share if this was ordered by her store or if this was a push offer.


----------



## Monique1004

Sarah_sarah said:


> Updated: the Kelly with the special handles will be coming soon. I asked for one. Not sure if I'll love her. Saw the new grey and my SM was confused why I wanted one as it's in between my etain and etoupe. Waiting for the b25. And a limited edition K is coming with some kind of non-leather part. I didn't get that part. Anyone have a clue what kind of K is coming besides the ones with different handles?
> That's my update. Don't know which I will take: b25 in new grey or the K.



My SA told me it will be a Kelly with patterned fabric body.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Monique1004 said:


> My SA told me it will be a Kelly with patterned fabric body.



This maybe the K your SA is referring to...


----------



## Cambridge Girl

MiniNavy said:


> So pretty...
> Does it remind you of Gris T or Gris Perle?


It actually reminds me of Craie and Gris Perle - it's not as warm as Craie but not as cool as Gris Perle! Somewhere in between the two haha! Probably not Gris T as it's not as dark?


----------



## DreamingPink

Cambridge Girl said:


> It actually reminds me of Craie and Gris Perle - it's not as warm as Craie but not as cool as Gris Perle! Somewhere in between the two haha! Probably not Gris T as it's not as dark?



I'm liking it from the picture and your description lol! 
Can't wait to see it irl.. really hope it will come in togo!!


----------



## csetcos

Cambridge Girl said:


> Beton seems to be the first FW17 colour available in Japan?!



Totally reminds me of Gris Perle!!!


----------



## panthere55

weN84 said:


> @Nui @kathydep @starprism_7 @Txoceangirl I just wanted to post this from @panthere55 who revealed this on her Instagram - Kelly 28 in Lime Evercolor. Perhaps she can share if this was ordered by her store or if this was a push offer.
> 
> View attachment 3787011



Yes i just got this bag few days ago! I couldn't believe when my SA emailed me with this offer. I read up here and on instagram rumors that lime is not available in USA in birkin or kelly, but here she is! I didn't do push offer. This was ordered by my store.


----------



## csetcos

panthere55 said:


> Yes i just got this bag few days ago! I couldn't believe when my SA emailed me with this offer. I read up here and on instagram rumors that lime is not available in USA in birkin or kelly, but here she is! I didn't do push offer. This was ordered by my store.



So gorgeous, panthere55!!! [emoji7]


----------



## kathydep

panthere55 said:


> Yes i just got this bag few days ago! I couldn't believe when my SA emailed me with this offer. I read up here and on instagram rumors that lime is not available in USA in birkin or kelly, but here she is! I didn't do push offer. This was ordered by my store.


They might have ordered it with you in mind! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sarah_sarah said:


> Updated: the Kelly with the special handles will be coming soon. I asked for one. Not sure if I'll love her. Saw the new grey and my SM was confused why I wanted one as it's in between my etain and etoupe. Waiting for the b25. And a limited edition K is coming with some kind of non-leather part. I didn't get that part. Anyone have a clue what kind of K is coming besides the ones with different handles?
> That's my update. Don't know which I will take: b25 in new grey or the K.



Hi, do you know what sizes the K with special handles (I'm assuming it's the one that looks like shark teeth)come in?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

wonger1024 said:


> This maybe the K your SA is referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787124



Thanks so much.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Monique1004 said:


> My SA told me it will be a Kelly with patterned fabric body.



Thanks a lot. I'm not sure [emoji848] I'll go for it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Natalie j said:


> Hi, do you know what sizes the K with special handles (I'm assuming it's the one that looks like shark teeth)come in?



She told me 28 but I heard it would be 32 only. We had so many conversations at the same time that indeed I could be wrong.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sarah_sarah said:


> She told me 28 but I heard it would be 32 only. We had so many conversations at the same time that indeed I could be wrong.



I thought it was K32 only too which is why I haven't asked to be on the list for it. I wonder how much more it will be than a regular K [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Meta

Monique1004 said:


> My SA told me it will be a Kelly with patterned fabric body.





wonger1024 said:


> This maybe the K your SA is referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787124



If that's the bag, it's the Kelly Cavalcadour from SS17 not for FW17.



Natalie j said:


> I thought it was K32 only too which is why I haven't asked to be on the list for it. I wonder how much more it will be than a regular K [emoji848][emoji848]


The Kelly au Galop is supposed to come in 28 and 32 from what I understand. Now which size goes actually goes into production remains to be seen as they sometimes cancel orders if there isn't enough leather/orders.


----------



## Kelly blossom

Look at that lime! [emoji813]️

Beton on Australian H


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Natalie j said:


> I thought it was K32 only too which is why I haven't asked to be on the list for it. I wonder how much more it will be than a regular K [emoji848][emoji848]



I'm not sure either. Do we know what material the handles are made out of? I'm wondering myself too.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

weN84 said:


> If that's the bag, it's the Kelly Cavalcadour from SS17 not for FW17.
> 
> 
> The Kelly au Galop is supposed to come in 28 and 32 from what I understand. Now which size goes actually goes into production remains to be seen as they sometimes cancel orders if there isn't enough leather/orders.



Thanks for the info. What is the handle made from? It's not exotic leather I hope? I'm not much into combining both.


----------



## TankerToad

weN84 said:


> If that's the bag, it's the Kelly Cavalcadour from SS17 not for FW17.
> 
> 
> The Kelly au Galop is supposed to come in 28 and 32 from what I understand. Now which size goes actually goes into production remains to be seen as they sometimes cancel orders if there isn't enough leather/orders.



This 
Waiting to see of the Kelly au Galop is actually made and shipped 
They are made of Togo Sombrero Barenia Swift 
I'm first on the list for the 32
Fingers Crossed!


----------



## pretty99

Monique1004 said:


> My SA told me it will be a Kelly with patterned fabric body.





Your SA should be referring to this one, toile de camp barenia k28, also a C24 and B version too.



Sarah_sarah said:


> She told me 28 but I heard it would be 32 only. We had so many conversations at the same time that indeed I could be wrong.



It's comes in both size 28 and 32 but each size only comes in specific combo; so each combo won't have 2 sizes


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Cambridge Girl said:


> It actually reminds me of Craie and Gris Perle - it's not as warm as Craie but not as cool as Gris Perle! Somewhere in between the two haha![emoji38] Probably not Gris T as it's not as dark?


I agree with this. I turned down one in a Jige since the colour is quite light and for me extra care to be taken with a handheld/under warm item. A Mini Eve or a bag that you can put twillys on the handles would be much better for this colour! But it is beautiful


----------



## leuleu

I saw in real life Rose pourpre and Vert vertigo. The colors are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3787444
> 
> Your SA should be referring to this one, toile de camp barenia k28, also a C24 and B version too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's comes in both size 28 and 32 but each size only comes in specific combo; so each combo won't have 2 sizes



Thank you so much. I asked for the k28 gold so let's see. I already did a SO on a k28 in black.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3787444
> 
> Your SA should be referring to this one, toile de camp barenia k28, also a C24 and B version too.
> It's comes in both size 28 and 32 but each size only comes in specific combo; so each combo won't have 2 sizes


STUNNING! Thx for sharing!


----------



## lulilu

My local store's GM said she order au gallope in 28 only.  My other store ordered both sizes.  Pretty, I hope that all combos come in both sizes, as I have my heart set on a certain one but in 32.  Fingers crossed.

I have wanted a toile/barenia bag for quite a while but am not in love with this toile print.  I wish I had gotten the one with the horse print.


----------



## cavalla

lulilu said:


> My local store's GM said she order au gallope in 28 only.  My other store ordered both sizes.  Pretty, I hope that all combos come in both sizes, as I have my heart set on a certain one but in 32.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> I have wanted a toile/barenia bag for quite a while but am not in love with this toile print.  I wish I had gotten the one with the horse print.



Is the toile high maintenance, i.e., gets dirty easily?


----------



## TankerToad

lulilu said:


> My local store's GM said she order au gallope in 28 only.  My other store ordered both sizes.  Pretty, I hope that all combos come in both sizes, as I have my heart set on a certain one but in 32.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> I have wanted a toile/barenia bag for quite a while but am not in love with this toile print.  I wish I had gotten the one with the horse print.


----------



## lulilu

cavalla said:


> Is the toile high maintenance, i.e., gets dirty easily?



From what I've read, toile is not high maintenance and it can be cleaned easily by Hermes.  I turned down a flag birkin with toile and regret it.


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3787780
> View attachment 3787781



Yes, I love the colors but have a favorite.    I hope it comes in 32.  
I do not especially like this toile print, especially with the black leather.  The brown one posted by Pretty is a nicer look, but still not my favorite.


----------



## MSO13

cavalla said:


> Is the toile high maintenance, i.e., gets dirty easily?


I have a toile bag from the 70's and it holds up quite well, i used a clean pencil eraser to clean up a few spots and if worked great. I might not do any rubbing on a printed bag though...


----------



## cavalla

lulilu said:


> From what I've read, toile is not high maintenance and it can be cleaned easily by Hermes.  I turned down a flag birkin with toile and regret it.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I have a toile bag from the 70's and it holds up quite well, i used a clean pencil eraser to clean up a few spots and if worked great. I might not do any rubbing on a printed bag though...



This is good to know. Thank you, ladies, for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## hoot

Gris asphalt jige on h.com

http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag...leather=M&color_hermes=GRIS ASPHALTE&nuance=1


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hoot




----------



## NewBe

Rose Extreme in US site


----------



## papilloncristal

NewBe said:


> Rose Extreme in US site



I've seen so many different pictures of Rose Extreme and they all look different - some more raspberry and some very bright reds. Have anyone seen RE in real life and could tell us which picture you think depicts this color the best? TIA!


----------



## leuleu

NewBe said:


> Rose Extreme in US site


Thank you very much !


----------



## leuleu

I saw this exact bag in real :
http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-...nce=5&back_search=q+lindy|back_from_product+1


----------



## cavalla

hoot said:


> Gris asphalt jige on h.com
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/women/configurable-product-c-jigeelan-75639.html?size_leather=M&color_hermes=GRIS ASPHALTE&nuance=1



Is Jige in swift always with goatskin lining?


----------



## leuleu

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small... EXTREME&material_leather=VEAU EPSOM&nuance=1


----------



## Tony Yang

any news on this HAC 50 alligator + felt? Is it a push order? or can we order it?
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2017-menswear/hermes/slideshow/details#26


----------



## Junglemm

papilloncristal said:


> I've seen so many different pictures of Rose Extreme and they all look different - some more raspberry and some very bright reds. Have anyone seen RE in real life and could tell us which picture you think depicts this color the best? TIA!



The pico in rose extreme is sooo cute!!!!!
I love it
This is a picture with my etain!!


----------



## missD

hoot said:


> View attachment 3789459



Looks so warm and taupey in this pic. I wonder if it's an accurate depiction?


----------



## Nanami_S.

OMG! I'm getting so excited. Besides Pico, Constance wallet in Rose Extreme is also available on the US site. [emoji7]
BTW, more Paddock Flot charms are added.


----------



## sundaymorningrain

missD said:


> Looks so warm and taupey in this pic. I wonder if it's an accurate depiction?


I feel like gris asphalt looks very different depending on the leather.  When I saw it in togo in real life (was part of a canvas garden party) I was quite disappointed as it looked like a mildly lighter version of etain - very grey will little trace of gris t.  But all the pictures ive seen of it in swift, it looks warmer and closer to gris t.


----------



## pretty99

aimee* said:


> I feel like gris asphalt looks very different depending on the leather.  When I saw it in togo in real life (was part of a canvas garden party) I was quite disappointed as it looked like a mildly lighter version of etain - very grey will little trace of gris t.  But all the pictures ive seen of it in swift, it looks warmer and closer to gris t.



Here's a little comparison if swift Gris asphalt with Gris T Togo~~


----------



## Madam Bijoux

papilloncristal said:


> I've seen so many different pictures of Rose Extreme and they all look different - some more raspberry and some very bright reds. Have anyone seen RE in real life and could tell us which picture you think depicts this color the best? TIA!


I saw Rose Extreme in person, and it looked very coral to me.


----------



## sydgirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw Rose Extreme in person, and it looked very coral to me.


Like a neon coral? More on the red side or pink side of coral? 
Did you see rose pourpre in person? [emoji4]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Junglemm

At day light


----------



## kathydep

Junglemm said:


> At the day light
> View attachment 3789975


Cuteeee!!


----------



## tabbi001

Junglemm said:


> At day light
> View attachment 3789975


It's so bright and cheery


----------



## Nahreen

papilloncristal said:


> I've seen so many different pictures of Rose Extreme and they all look different - some more raspberry and some very bright reds. Have anyone seen RE in real life and could tell us which picture you think depicts this color the best? TIA!





sydgirl said:


> Like a neon coral? More on the red side or pink side of coral?
> Did you see rose pourpre in person? [emoji4]



I have never seen coral so I can´t comment on the similarity. I do think that the bracelet I have in Swift is a really strong/bright pink and yes to me more neon coloured than red.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

sydgirl said:


> Like a neon coral? More on the red side or pink side of coral?
> Did you see rose pourpre in person? [emoji4]


Hi, Sydgirl!  Rose Extreme looked more on the red side of coral to me.  I haven't seen Rose Pourpre in person yet.


----------



## ailoveresale

I've been patiently waiting for either an etain or etoupe Kelly - sounds like I should tell my SA I'd be interested in Gris asphalte as well? Seems like it's a happy medium between them...


----------



## Susie Tunes

ailoveresale said:


> I've been patiently waiting for either an etain or etoupe Kelly - sounds like I should tell my SA I'd be interested in Gris asphalte as well? Seems like it's a happy medium between them...



And you've a better chance of getting it too, Xx


----------



## csetcos

ailoveresale said:


> I've been patiently waiting for either an etain or etoupe Kelly - sounds like I should tell my SA I'd be interested in Gris asphalte as well? Seems like it's a happy medium between them...



Yes, no question. It's a very nice color, also.


----------



## sydgirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Sydgirl!  Rose Extreme looked more on the red side of coral to me.  I haven't seen Rose Pourpre in person yet.


Thank you Madam Bijoux [emoji178] was hoping it would be more on the pink side...


----------



## chicinthecity777

sydgirl said:


> Thank you Madam Bijoux [emoji178] was hoping it would be more on the pink side...


Rose extreme is definitely more on the red side when I looked at the swatch.


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Just saw this on H.com...is this a new colour?! Green has never been on my wishlist but this colour is beautiful!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Cambridge Girl said:


> Just saw this on H.com...is this a new colour?! Green has never been on my wishlist but this colour is beautiful!!



+1!! This is so pretty! Couple of days ago in the shop saw a wallet in vert titien ostrich and it is GORGEOUS too!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Junglemm said:


> The pico in rose extreme is sooo cute!!!!!
> I love it
> This is a picture with my etain!!


Awesome! Perfect colour for a Pico too!


pretty99 said:


> Here's a little comparison if swift Gris asphalt with Gris T Togo~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789862


----------



## Cambridge Girl

GNIPPOHS said:


> +1!! This is so pretty! Couple of days ago in the shop saw a wallet in vert titien ostrich and it is GORGEOUS too!


I just googled the colour name and it seems that Vert Titien used to be available in exotic leathers only. I'm guessing it's like Beton which is now being made available to normal leathers too?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Cambridge Girl said:


> I just googled the colour name and it seems that Vert Titien used to be available in exotic leathers only. I'm guessing it's like Beton which is now being made available to normal leathers too?



That is good news... its a v pretty green. My store is v slow in receiving new things so hopefully someone can post a shot of the color soon


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sooo i got this today. Pic taken in store light next to rose azalee. Both epsom leather. If you google the colour fuchsia (not H one) RP looks like a medium-deep true fuchsia. I havent seen tosca in person but its definitely similar however more purple toned. If H colours Tosca Fuchsia & Anemone had a baby it would be Rose Pourpre. Will post more pics in natural light tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

PurseOnFleek said:


> Sooo i got this today. Pic taken in store light next to rose azalee. Both epsom leather. If you google the colour fuchsia (not H one) RP looks like a medium-deep true fuchsia. I havent seen tosca in person but its definitely similar however more purple toned. If H colours Tosca Fuchsia & Anemone had a baby it would be Rose Pourpre. Will post more pics in natural light tomorrow.
> View attachment 3791268



It looks great PurseOnFleek.


----------



## csetcos

Cambridge Girl said:


> Just saw this on H.com...is this a new colour?! Green has never been on my wishlist but this colour is beautiful!!



Just saw this yesterday in a Lindy. It's a true forest green. Very dark and Fall/Winter.  Vert Titien and Vert Vertigo are the incoming greens. Still not Vert Vertigo sightings at my store yet though!!


----------



## Powder Puff

My new baby in Rose Pourpre taken from my IG


----------



## ailoveresale

Susie Tunes said:


> And you've a better chance of getting it too, Xx





csetcos said:


> Yes, no question. It's a very nice color, also.



Thanks!  Do you think I might have a better chance because not as many people know about it and are requesting it?  I've been offered trench twice in the past year and turned it down because I felt it was too light.  Looks like this might be on the lighter side but more taupe/grey.  Wish I could see what it looked like IRL...


----------



## Meta

@Cambridge Girl Vert Titien is supposed to be for SS17 but as with all things H not everything arrives in timely fashion. 



ailoveresale said:


> Thanks!  Do you think I might have a better chance because not as many people know about it and are requesting it?  I've been offered trench twice in the past year and turned it down because I felt it was too light.  Looks like this might be on the lighter side but more taupe/grey.  Wish I could see what it looked like IRL...


This will give you a better idea as to why Gris Asphalte is likely to be more attainable or any seasonal color for that matter.


----------



## Susie Tunes

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks!  Do you think I might have a better chance because not as many people know about it and are requesting it?  I've been offered trench twice in the past year and turned it down because I felt it was too light.  Looks like this might be on the lighter side but more taupe/grey.  Wish I could see what it looked like IRL...



Étoupe isn't available in a number of styles - GA seems to be the replacement for now. Étoupe will probably become more available again after a little rest period.


----------



## ailoveresale

weN84 said:


> @Cambridge Girl Vert Titien is supposed to be for SS17 but as with all things H not everything arrives in timely fashion.
> 
> 
> This will give you a better idea as to why Gris Asphalte is likely to be more attainable or any seasonal color for that matter.





Susie Tunes said:


> Étoupe isn't available in a number of styles - GA seems to be the replacement for now. Étoupe will probably become more available again after a little rest period.



Thank you both!  I contacted my SA to keep me in mind if a GA Kelly comes in.  Cross your fingers for me!!


----------



## princessmaggie

GNIPPOHS said:


> That is good news... its a v pretty green. My store is v slow in receiving new things so hopefully someone can post a shot of the color soon



There's some amazing greens here


----------



## Israeli_Flava

For reference 
Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
Vs Rose Jaipur
Vs RT
On black
No filter... natural light...


----------



## ayc

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...


thanks for posting comparison!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...


Gorgeous! Congrats!  This would look amazing on a farandole!  Your pics are soooooo helpful!

 Do _*you*_ like the color my dear fellow LOVER of pink?


----------



## kathydep

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...


You're the best for doing this! My theory is rose extreme is reddish. I saw the swift swatch at the boutique and that just looked red to me. With epsom, I see the pink in it!


----------



## nyc2182

I was at the NY store today and given some information about Vert Titien. It's similar to Vert Fonce but not as dark. As for Vert Vertigo, it's a true kelly green whereas Bambou has a slight neon effect. Vert Vertigo would be in-between Bambou and Malachite as far as shades of green. Fall 2017 is supposed to have a lot of green and jewel tones so I'm looking forward to seeing them at the store. I saw a post in a different thread of a Vert Vertigo epsom Kelly recently purchased in Paris. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## kathydep

nyc2182 said:


> I was at the NY store today and given some information about Vert Titien. It's similar to Vert Fonce but not as dark. As for Vert Vertigo, it's a true kelly green whereas Bambou has a slight neon effect. Vert Vertigo would be in-between Bambou and Malachite as far as shades of green. Fall 2017 is supposed to have a lot of green and jewel tones so I'm looking forward to seeing them at the store. I saw a post in a different thread of a Vert Vertigo epsom Kelly recently purchased in Paris. It's a beautiful color!


Thisnis so helpful! Thanks love!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you both!  I contacted my SA to keep me in mind if a GA Kelly comes in.  Cross your fingers for me!!



Fingered crossed for H goodies all the time [emoji6]


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...


Your wallet is absolutely stunning, congratulations. I love rose extreme. It is difficult to discribe the colour since it looks so different depending on what you compare it with. My bracelet looks really pink in some lights and particularly when it is contrasted against the reverse side in poupre but then more red when compared to my Dior fuchsia bag. I can see that it looks that way in your photos too when compared to your two bags in different shades of pink.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...


Thankyou for the comparisons. And love your collection of "Rose" H colours


Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3791455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby in Rose Pourpre taken from my IG


Beautiful. Seen a GP 36 in RP I think in a GP its extra stunning because GP is so simple it just showcases the colour and leather beautifully.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rose Pourpre vs Rose Azalee natural day light on noir


Rose Pourpre exposure adjusted slightly in afternoon light.


Rose Pourpre exposure really adjusted in sundown light.



Last two are closest to true colour


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...



Aaaaah!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]
Love the wallet too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PurseOnFleek said:


> Rose Pourpre vs Rose Azalee natural day light on noir
> View attachment 3792216
> 
> Rose Pourpre exposure adjusted slightly in afternoon light.
> View attachment 3792217
> 
> Rose Pourpre exposure really adjusted in sundown light.
> View attachment 3792218
> 
> 
> Last two are closest to true colour



Such a pretty color!


----------



## hoot

Rose pourpre jige on h. com!

http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag..._leather=M&color_hermes=ROSE POURPRE&nuance=1


----------



## csetcos

hoot said:


> Rose pourpre jige on h. com!
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/bag..._leather=M&color_hermes=ROSE POURPRE&nuance=1
> 
> View attachment 3792610



Oh-I hope a TPFer snatchs this up!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> For reference
> Rose Extreme vs Rose Shocking
> Vs Rose Jaipur
> Vs RT
> On black
> No filter... natural light...


*Pink alert, Pink alert!!!!!!*
*....on behalf of all TPFers on ban island.  We have an little Rose escapee.  She escaped during broad daylight and needs to immediately return to her beach cottage for an indefinite stay.  IF come back to the island, you will no longer be able to escape on the jetty until further purse notice!!!!*
*I notice a new connie wallet...congratulations but we need you back on the island.  The GPS radar has not being able to detect your location on the mainland.  Go back to ban island...hahaha*


----------



## suziez

sassygee said:


> *Pink alert, Pink alert!!!!!!*
> *....on behalf of all TPFers on ban island.  We have an little Rose escapee.  She escaped during broad daylight and needs to immediately return to her beach cottage for an indefinite stay.  IF come back to the island, you will no longer be able to escape on the jetty until further purse notice!!!!*
> *I notice a new connie wallet...congratulations but we need you back on the island.  The GPS radar has not being able to detect your location on the mainland.  Go back to ban island...hahaha*


too funny


----------



## burukogepanda

Pictures taken from h.com, probably not the best representation of the true color but for those who are curious of how these colors might compared [emoji4] to me I think the Rose extreme is pretty close to what I've seen in person.


----------



## Kitty S.

Just got my rose extreme silkin Was trying to upload some comparisons with azlea and sakura, but having technical difficulty. Will try to be helpful later if I can...


----------



## etoile de mer

burukogepanda said:


> Pictures taken from h.com, probably not the best representation of the true color but for those who are curious of how these colors might compared [emoji4] to me I think the Rose extreme is pretty close to what I've seen in person.
> 
> View attachment 3792711



Thank you, burukogepanda! So nice of you to do this, so helpful!


----------



## burukogepanda

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you, burukogepanda! So nice of you to do this, so helpful!



You are very welcome [emoji5]


----------



## hopiko

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3791455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby in Rose Pourpre taken from my IG





PurseOnFleek said:


> Rose Pourpre vs Rose Azalee natural day light on noir
> View attachment 3792216
> 
> Rose Pourpre exposure adjusted slightly in afternoon light.
> View attachment 3792217
> 
> Rose Pourpre exposure really adjusted in sundown light.
> View attachment 3792218
> 
> 
> Last two are closest to true colour



Thank you both for posting!  Beautiful bag and wallet! Gorgeous color!  Your pictures have made me very excited as I am collecting a bag in Rose Pourpre Togo on Monday!....will post pics!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> Thank you both for posting!  Beautiful bag and wallet! Gorgeous color!  Your pictures have made me very excited as I am collecting a bag in Rose Pourpre Togo on Monday!....will post pics!



Oooo hopiko what did you get?? How exciting!  so far from the pics rp reminds me alot of tosca, will love to hear whether it is more pink or purply. cannot wait to see your pics!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

GNIPPOHS said:


> Oooo hopiko what did you get?? How exciting!  so far from the pics rp reminds me alot of tosca, will love to hear whether it is more pink or purply. cannot wait to see your pics!! [emoji813]


It leans a bit more purple towards Anemone but obviously compared to Anemone has strong pink tones in it. I believe Tosca leaned more pink?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

PurseOnFleek said:


> It leans a bit more purple towards Anemone but obviously compared to Anemone has strong pink tones in it. I believe Tosca leaned more pink?



Thanks PurseOnFleek, from your pic it def looks more purple... from other pics i have seen rp in togo looks more pink... anway both are v pretty, i will love to find a slg in this color


----------



## izzyParis

In natural light.
Tosca clemence
Rose pourpre Epsom 
Anemone swift

Hope the pics help.


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> Oooo hopiko what did you get?? How exciting!  so far from the pics rp reminds me alot of tosca, will love to hear whether it is more pink or purply. cannot wait to see your pics!!


K28!!!!!  Will post pics with my pinks and purples as soon as I can!


----------



## hopiko

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 3793445
> 
> 
> In natural light.
> Tosca clemence
> Rose pourpre Epsom
> Anemone swift
> 
> Hope the pics help.


Soooooo pretty!  Thanks for taking the time to post the picture!


----------



## izzyParis

Also, if you have the swell water bottle in pomegranate, the color is very similar to rose pourpre.


----------



## Nahreen

hopiko said:


> K28!!!!!  Will post pics with my pinks and purples as soon as I can!



Oh how exciting. Congratulations. I love pink and purple colours.


----------



## izzyParis

My pics reflect rose pourpre a little more pink than my eye perceives the color, I see a bit more purple when I look at my calvi, FYI.


----------



## sydgirl

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 3793445
> 
> 
> In natural light.
> Tosca clemence
> Rose pourpre Epsom
> Anemone swift
> 
> Hope the pics help.


It looks brighter than tosca! Or is it just the pic?? Thank you for the comparison pics [emoji4]


----------



## missD

Haha I think you have to put the leathers on a white background to see color differences! Like how they do with diamonds and white paper!


----------



## KRZ

I was casually chatting with my SA today and she mentioned that they'll have Craie this season, specifically in a Constance with rose gold hardware. 

Has anyone else heard the same? That Craie is back?


----------



## eliz

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3791656
> 
> 
> There's some amazing greens here




Does anyone have any intel about the Evelyne strap shown above?


----------



## ms piggy

Rose Pourpre Epsom in natural lighting (not direct light). This is as true to real life colour as it gets. It is a more purplish Tosca is how I would describe it. A purplish raspberry pink.


----------



## izzyParis

sydgirl said:


> It looks brighter than tosca! Or is it just the pic?? Thank you for the comparison pics [emoji4]






This is fluorescent lighting.  It's a little more raspberry to me than tosca.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## boboxu

ms piggy said:


> Rose Pourpre Epsom in natural lighting (not direct light). This is as true to real life colour as it gets. It is a more purplish Tosca is how I would describe it. A purplish raspberry pink.


I bought the same one and yes this is the most "true to real life color" picture I've seen so far


----------



## csetcos

Here's a "Vert" question for you all since there are 2 greens that we are slowly seeing. Vert Titien and Vert Fonce are very dark. Titien is close to what I would call a true forest green.

Malachite is...well, just stunning and like VCA malachite. Takes my breath away.

I've yet to see Vert Vertigo in person yet. I've seen Vert Bengal from YEARS ago- is Vert Vertigo like that?

Bambou is brighter and "pops" more.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

csetcos said:


> Here's a "Vert" question for you all since there are 2 greens that we are slowly seeing. Vert Titien and Vert Fonce are very dark. Titien is close to what I would call a true forest green.
> 
> Malachite is...well, just stunning and like VCA malachite. Takes my breath away.
> 
> I've yet to see Vert Vertigo in person yet. I've seen Vert Bengal from YEARS ago- is Vert Vertigo like that?
> 
> Bambou is brighter and "pops" more.



Hopefully this helps some. IMO, the color vert vertigo has a similar depth to malachite.

Top: Card holder - vert vertigo
Bottom: swatch - bambou


----------



## missD

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hopefully this helps some. IMO, the color vert vertigo has a similar depth to malachite.
> 
> Top: Card holder - vert vertigo
> Bottom: swatch - bambou
> 
> View attachment 3794467



Thanks for sharing! Gorgeous!


----------



## boboxu

csetcos said:


> Here's a "Vert" question for you all since there are 2 greens that we are slowly seeing. Vert Titien and Vert Fonce are very dark. Titien is close to what I would call a true forest green.
> 
> Malachite is...well, just stunning and like VCA malachite. Takes my breath away.
> 
> I've yet to see Vert Vertigo in person yet. I've seen Vert Bengal from YEARS ago- is Vert Vertigo like that?
> 
> Bambou is brighter and "pops" more.


I saw the Vert Vertigo in picotin (with ghw) it's a beautiful color of green, little brighter than malachite. And Bengal might have little yellow/line undertone when this Vertigo just green/green


----------



## csetcos

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hopefully this helps some. IMO, the color vert vertigo has a similar depth to malachite.
> 
> Top: Card holder - vert vertigo
> Bottom: swatch - bambou
> 
> View attachment 3794467



This is super helpful! Thank you. I honestly don't like Vert Bengal too much, but this gives me hope that I will like Vert Vertigo!!!  [emoji172]


----------



## starprism_7

csetcos said:


> This is super helpful! Thank you. I honestly don't like Vert Bengal too much, but this gives me hope that I will like Vert Vertigo!!!  [emoji172]


I dont know if this helps, but heres a K in Vert Vertigo. I saw it from insta. I love how its a very wearable green, almost a natural too.


----------



## ayc

just saw a Lindy in evercolor Rose pourpre on U.S. H website!  gorgeous!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

starprism_7 said:


> I dont know if this helps, but heres a K in Vert Vertigo. I saw it from insta. I love how its a very wearable green, almost a natural too.


I really love this shade of green!!!! thx for posting....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ayc said:


> just saw a Lindy in evercolor Rose pourpre on U.S. H website!  gorgeous!!


Isn't it stunning....and just JUICY!!! I wanna bite it hahahahah
Evercolor is amazing!


----------



## csetcos

starprism_7 said:


> I dont know if this helps, but heres a K in Vert Vertigo. I saw it from insta. I love how its a very wearable green, almost a natural too.



Lovely!!! Super helpful!!! [emoji8]


----------



## bagidiotic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hopefully this helps some. IMO, the color vert vertigo has a similar depth to malachite.
> 
> Top: Card holder - vert vertigo
> Bottom: swatch - bambou
> 
> View attachment 3794467


Thanks for the  pic


----------



## kath00

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cavalla

How similar are tosca (rodeo) and rose pourpre (carmen)?

On the same leather.


----------



## cavalla

hopiko said:


> K28!!!!!  Will post pics with my pinks and purples as soon as I can!



Wow wow wow!! How exciting! Looking forward to your pics! And BIIIIIIIG Congrats!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cavalla

ayc said:


> just saw a Lindy in evercolor Rose pourpre on U.S. H website!  gorgeous!!



I'll take evercolor in any color I like any day!


----------



## etoile de mer

Epsom Calvi - Vert Vertigo

This is as close as I could get to capturing the color. It has a bit more yellow undertone than this photo shows. I missed buying SLGs in Bambou, and hoped this could substitute, but I think I’d prefer a brighter green.


----------



## DreamingPink

Just received my Rose Extreme Silk'In. It's very similar to my Bougainvillea GP irl. Is it too much of a set when I use them together? What do you ladies think?


----------



## cavluv

Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.


----------



## luxi_max

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535



The kelly is pretty!!!  Congrats!


----------



## etoile de mer

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535



Congratulations on your Kelly! It can be so hard to capture colors accurately! See my post above, Vert Vertigo in Epsom. My photo is quite close, but in person it had a bit more yellow undertone. I assume your Kelly is Togo, is it close in color to my Epsom Calvi?


----------



## bagidiotic

etoile de mer said:


> Congratulations on your Kelly! It can be so hard to capture colors accurately! See my post above, Vert Vertigo in Epsom. My photo is quite close, but in person it had a bit more yellow undertone. I assume your Kelly is Togo, is it close in color to my Epsom Calvi?


Thanks for your  pic
Honestly  they dont look  the same from both pictures 
Very hard to capture correctly


----------



## bagidiotic

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535


Very nice k


----------



## sydgirl

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535


Thank you for the comparison pics! And congrats on your k!! [emoji172]


----------



## cavluv

etoile de mer said:


> Congratulations on your Kelly! It can be so hard to capture colors accurately! See my post above, Vert Vertigo in Epsom. My photo is quite close, but in person it had a bit more yellow undertone. I assume your Kelly is Togo, is it close in color to my Epsom Calvi?



Thank you so much! My K is in clemence. In looking at the bag right now, it is less yellow and a shade brighter than the color in your epsom photo. It definitely photographs darker green (more malachite) than it is in real life. When my SA compared the VV clemence to a VV epsom calvi, the clemence was definitely brighter. Hope that helps. It's just one of those colors you have to see in person. I liked it way more than I imagined I would and no longer mourn not getting bamboo


----------



## hopiko

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535


Congrats on a gorgeous new beauty!!

Photos are so difficult!  Your bag absolutely is gorgeous!  I agree the color is a true green..looks more like paon in the pic!  

Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

Rose pourpre Togo k....... the color does not disappoint.....can't watermark right now ...so ......here is a sneak peak until tomorrow! Tosca on steroids!!  So happy.....!!!


----------



## cavluv

luxi_max said:


> The kelly is pretty!!!  Congrats!


Thank you...I was unsure on a 28 size but in this color I think it's perfect!



bagidiotic said:


> Very nice k


 Thank you so much!!



sydgirl said:


> Thank you for the comparison pics! And congrats on your k!! [emoji172]


Happy to help although I fear my photo didn't clear things up much haha!



hopiko said:


> Congrats on a gorgeous new beauty!!
> 
> Photos are so difficult!  Your bag absolutely is gorgeous!  I agree the color is a true green..looks more like paon in the pic!
> Enjoy!


Thank you hopiko...I'm loving her! Cannot wait to see your new rose pourpre K...a stunning H color!!


----------



## sydgirl

hopiko said:


> Rose pourpre Togo k....... the color does not disappoint.....can't watermark right now ...so ......here is a sneak peak until tomorrow! Tosca on steroids!!  So happy.....!!!


Can't wait for the full reveal! Im hoping for a b in this colour! Congrats [emoji178]


----------



## kath00

Hello all.  Quick question -- the blue nuit/orange poppy verso only comes in that color combo, right?  I am just confirming because a seller has one listed as blue indigo/orange poppy verso and I am pretty sure there is no such thing.  The pix are so hard to tell since the 2 colors are so similar and so dark they both almost look black.  Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535


What a beauty!


----------



## cavluv

Madam Bijoux said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you MB...hoping your rose pourpre bag finds its way to you quickly!!


----------



## rk4265

hopiko said:


> Rose pourpre Togo k....... the color does not disappoint.....can't watermark right now ...so ......here is a sneak peak until tomorrow! Tosca on steroids!!  So happy.....!!!


Omg omg. Dying for this color. R u in the us.? My sa said they haven't received the color yet


----------



## etoile de mer

cavluv said:


> Thank you so much! My K is in clemence. In looking at the bag right now, it is less yellow and a shade brighter than the color in your epsom photo. It definitely photographs darker green (more malachite) than it is in real life. When my SA compared the VV clemence to a VV epsom calvi, the clemence was definitely brighter. Hope that helps. It's just one of those colors you have to see in person. I liked it way more than I imagined I would and no longer mourn not getting bamboo



Many thanks for your reply, and for your description. So glad it satisfies your craving for Bambou!  Enjoy your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## XoxoT

Sorry what are SMs and what is podium?


----------



## Pinayfrench

hopiko said:


> Rose pourpre Togo k....... the color does not disappoint.....can't watermark right now ...so ......here is a sneak peak until tomorrow! Tosca on steroids!!  So happy.....!!!


Wow. Rose Pourpre is love. Dreaming for this color for a B. Congratulations


----------



## bagidiotic

XoxoT said:


> Sorry what are SMs and what is podium?


Sm =store  manager 
Podium  Hermès  terminology  =buying  trip or ordering  trip


----------



## flower_power

Wow ! Love the VV K - thanks so much for sharing and so happy to hear that it makes up for missing out on Bambou.

Loving the R-Pourpre "sneak peak" too - can't wait to see the full bag in all its glory !

Congrats !!


----------



## hopiko

kath00 said:


> Hello all.  Quick question -- the blue nuit/orange poppy verso only comes in that color combo, right?  I am just confirming because a seller has one listed as blue indigo/orange poppy verso and I am pretty sure there is no such thing.  The pix are so hard to tell since the 2 colors are so similar and so dark they both almost look black.  Thanks!  Katherine


Hi, about a year ago, I was shown a swift indigo/orange poppy lindy but to be honest, it could have been Nuit.  I did not see the hang tag on the box, so can not be sure,


----------



## lulilu

hopiko said:


> Hi, about a year ago, I was shown a swift indigo/orange poppy lindy but to be honest, it could have been Nuit.  I did not see the hang tag on the box, so can not be sure,



Agree.  The seller may be mistaken.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavluv said:


> Here is my new kelly in Vert Vertigo along with a bamboo Bastia for comparison. Although I tried to capture the nature of this green it was impossible. It's more of a true bright green. No blue or yellow undertones.
> 
> View attachment 3796535



Congrats *cavluv!!* Thnaks for sharing this new color... looks abit like blue paon?



hopiko said:


> Rose pourpre Togo k....... the color does not disappoint.....can't watermark right now ...so ......here is a sneak peak until tomorrow! Tosca on steroids!!  So happy.....!!!



Ooo looks soooo pretty! Cannot wait for the stripping!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was in the store today and they had a big delivery of rose extreme but nothing in Rose Poupre yet. Every small leathers you can think of. The colour is actually much prettier IRL than I expected. I picked up a K wallet.[emoji16]


----------



## cavalla

hopiko said:


> Rose pourpre Togo k....... the color does not disappoint.....can't watermark right now ...so ......here is a sneak peak until tomorrow! Tosca on steroids!!  So happy.....!!!



I love your description "Tosca on steroids". Between the 2 I definitely love Rose Poupre more. I can live without a tosca bag but I need to find a bag that will work in RP for me


----------



## westcoastgal

MiniNavy said:


> Just received my Rose Extreme Silk'In. It's very similar to my Bougainvillea GP irl. Is it too much of a set when I use them together? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796525


Looks great together.  enjoy!


----------



## rk4265

Anyone know if rose pourpre has shown up in USA yet?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Maddie11

rk4265 said:


> Anyone know if rose pourpre has shown up in USA yet?



My SA offered me a jige in RP. Still waiting on B or K though.


----------



## rk4265

Maddie11 said:


> My SA offered me a jige in RP. Still waiting on B or K though.


Hoping for one too. Saw reveals in Europe and Asia but not in usa yet


----------



## boboxu

rk4265 said:


> Hoping for one too. Saw reveals in Europe and Asia but not in usa yet


My store did have one K28 phw in last week (I didn't get it though) but my SA said it's very pretty


----------



## hopiko

rk4265 said:


> Omg omg. Dying for this color. R u in the us.? My sa said they haven't received the color yet





rk4265 said:


> Anyone know if rose pourpre has shown up in USA yet?





rk4265 said:


> Hoping for one too. Saw reveals in Europe and Asia but not in usa yet



I am in the US.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> I am in the US.


Big ol tease hahahaha


----------



## DreamingPink

westcoastgal said:


> Looks great together.  enjoy!


 
Thank you! I just can't resist fuchsia lol


----------



## etoile de mer

MiniNavy said:


> Just received my Rose Extreme Silk'In. It's very similar to my Bougainvillea GP irl. Is it too much of a set when I use them together? What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 3796525



I think they look beautiful together!  And many thanks for your photo, so helpful to see the color comparison!


----------



## DreamingPink

etoile de mer said:


> I think they look beautiful together!  And many thanks for your photo, so helpful to see the color comparison!


Thank you for your words Your vertigo calvi is gorgeous! I just got one too in aqua and am in love!


----------



## rk4265

hopiko said:


> I am in the US.


Yay! Let's see the reveal


----------



## hopiko

Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.


----------



## hopiko

Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


----------



## cavluv

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a lovely addition to your pinks...congratulations!


----------



## sydgirl

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


Gorgeous! Congrats! RP looks brighter than tosca [emoji4]


----------



## hopiko

cavluv said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a lovely addition to your pinks...congratulations!


Thanks, I  the size, hardware and color!


----------



## bagidiotic

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


Wahhhhh bam bam
Sweetness  overloaded


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## kathydep

hopiko said:


> Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.





hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


I just died and went to pink heaven! What leather is your Rose Shocking?


----------



## kathydep

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


Duplicate


----------



## Sickgrl13

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


THUD!  I just hit the floor.  Pink nirvana!!!!


----------



## hopiko

kathydep said:


> I just died and went to pink heaven! What leather is your Rose Shocking?


Hi Kathy!  Thank you so much!!! The RS was a SO; it is chèvre and has rose confetti interior!


----------



## hopiko

sydgirl said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! RP looks brighter than tosca [emoji4]


Thank you!  RP is a more vibrant pink than Tosca but in the same family.  I would call it a bright raspberry!


----------



## hopiko

bagidiotic said:


> Wahhhhh bam bam
> Sweetness  overloaded


So sweet!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


Loooooveeee!


----------



## rk4265

Sorry if it was mentioned before, but for the lovely rose pourpre, does anyone know if it will be released in b25 and k25? Just Togo or other leathers? Thanks feedback is appreciated


----------



## hopiko

rk4265 said:


> Sorry if it was mentioned before, but for the lovely rose pourpre, does anyone know if it will be released in b25 and k25? Just Togo or other leathers? Thanks feedback is appreciated


I saw pieces in clemence, swift, epsom and togo.  I don't know what size bags they wil produce in this color.  I guess others will have to pipe in with what they are offered!


----------



## ShyShy

hopiko said:


> Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.


Oh hopiko... everything is gorgeous!


----------



## cavalla

hopiko said:


> Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.



Congrats! This is indeed Pink heaven!


----------



## cavalla

rk4265 said:


> Sorry if it was mentioned before, but for the lovely rose pourpre, does anyone know if it will be released in b25 and k25? Just Togo or other leathers? Thanks feedback is appreciated



Our store ordered K25.


----------



## flower_power

Love your collection and the RP is amazing !
Thank you for sharing and enjoy !
Congrats


----------



## Nahreen

Natalie j said:


> I was in the store today and they had a big delivery of rose extreme but nothing in Rose Poupre yet. Every small leathers you can think of. The colour is actually much prettier IRL than I expected. I picked up a K wallet.[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796933


This wallet is beautiful.


----------



## Nahreen

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


It is absolutely divine. Love the colour. Congratulations to a beautiful pink and purple collection of H goodies.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.



*Congrats hopiko!! Beautiful new k and thank you for the comparison pic *


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


Congrats hopiko !! What a great reference color of difference pinks.  I'm falling in love with Rose Shocking.  That is one pink that I really miss.


----------



## boboxu

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats hopiko !! What a great reference color of difference pinks.  I'm falling in love with Rose Shocking.  That is one pink that I really miss.


I've seen a lot of  rose shocking in cherve Jige lately, that is one of pink shades that I didn't have too so having one on the way to me


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


You know I was gonna request this pic!!! Thank you dear your collection is the best ever!!!! Dying!!!! RP is stellar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

hopiko said:


> Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.


Oh hopiko! I am in heaven over here!  Congratulations on your lovely gem! Your bags and accessories are amazing!!!


----------



## werner

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


I am in a state of delirium....what a heavenly piece. Congratulations


----------



## hoot

Can't remember if this has been posted, but I just received my rose pourpre/Rose extreme behapi double tour from h .com


----------



## Aelfaerie

nyc2182 said:


> I was at the NY store today and given some information about Vert Titien. It's similar to Vert Fonce but not as dark. As for Vert Vertigo, it's a true kelly green whereas Bambou has a slight neon effect. Vert Vertigo would be in-between Bambou and Malachite as far as shades of green. Fall 2017 is supposed to have a lot of green and jewel tones so I'm looking forward to seeing them at the store. I saw a post in a different thread of a Vert Vertigo epsom Kelly recently purchased in Paris. It's a beautiful color!



How similar is Vert Titien to Vert Anglais??


----------



## Madam Bijoux

My SA told me that Rose Pourpre was not offered with GHW.


----------



## Meta

Madam Bijoux said:


> My SA told me that Rose Pourpre was not offered with GHW.


Yes, only in phw.


----------



## hopiko

So...hope these pictures help with showing the "real" color. I was able to get 2 pictures in natural light.  The first one is really close to real life (more purple undertone) the second is showing much pinker than it actually is.  It is a saturated & bright raspberry!
This color is a must have for pink/purple lovers!
(Thanks for all the kind words and likes above!!!)


----------



## werner

hoot said:


> View attachment 3798918
> 
> Can't remember if this has been posted, but I just received my rose pourpre/Rose extreme behapi double tour from h .com


This is just lovely, hoot. Did you find this on the US site?


----------



## hopiko

hoot said:


> View attachment 3798918
> 
> Can't remember if this has been posted, but I just received my rose pourpre/Rose extreme behapi double tour from h .com


This is stunning!  It will look wonderful on you!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hopiko said:


> So...hope these pictures help with showing the "real" color. I was able to get 2 pictures in natural light.  The first one is really close to real life (more purple undertone) the second is showing much pinker than it actually is.  It is a saturated & bright raspberry!
> This color is a must have for pink/purple lovers!
> (Thanks for all the kind words and likes above!!!)



It's really gorgeous!!


----------



## hoot

werner said:


> This is just lovely, hoot. Did you find this on the US site?


Yes, the US site. I would have posted it in the web finds shopping thread but it was gone after I made my purchase. I'm sure the stores will start getting them in and hopefully there will be more available online soon. 



hopiko said:


> This is stunning!  It will look wonderful on you!


 oh, thank you!! Not as wonderful as your beautiful new Kelly though!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## werner

hoot said:


> Yes, the US site. I would have posted it in the web finds shopping thread but it was gone after I made my purchase. I'm sure the stores will start getting them in and hopefully there will be more available online soon.
> 
> oh, thank you!! Not as wonderful as your beautiful new Kelly though!


Thank you hoot.


----------



## hopiko

ShyShy said:


> Oh hopiko... everything is gorgeous!



THANK YOU!!!


cavalla said:


> Congrats! This is indeed Pink heaven!



My kind of heaven!!  Thank you!  



flower_power said:


> Love your collection and the RP is amazing !
> Thank you for sharing and enjoy !
> Congrats



Thank you!!!



Nahreen said:


> It is absolutely divine. Love the colour. Congratulations to a beautiful pink and purple collection of H goodies.





GNIPPOHS said:


> *Congrats hopiko!! Beautiful new k and thank you for the comparison pic *



My pleasure!  I hope that there is RP in future!!! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats hopiko !! What a great reference color of difference pinks.  I'm falling in love with Rose Shocking.  That is one pink that I really miss.



Thank You!  Rose Shocking is a great color!  I was lucky enough to SO it a couple of years ago...really great IRL!!  Hope you can find one for yourself!



Israeli_Flava said:


> You know I was gonna request this pic!!! Thank you dear your collection is the best ever!!!! Dying!!!! RP is stellar!!!!!!!!



You know I was thinking that you MUST have this picture!  Surprisingly different from RS!  I got the PHW (which is perfection with this color) so it would be different enough from my B to justify!  You MUST GET!!



Ladybaga said:


> Oh hopiko! I am in heaven over here!  Congratulations on your lovely gem! Your bags and accessories are amazing!!!



Thank you , LB!  You know I love all your accessories too!  That's why tPF is so great...we enjoy each other's collections while getting ideas to build our own!!!!


werner said:


> I am in a state of delirium....what a heavenly piece. Congratulations



Thank you, Werner!  It is a gorgy color!!!


----------



## Lucynancy

hopiko said:


> So...hope these pictures help with showing the "real" color. I was able to get 2 pictures in natural light.  The first one is really close to real life (more purple undertone) the second is showing much pinker than it actually is.  It is a saturated & bright raspberry!
> This color is a must have for pink/purple lovers!
> (Thanks for all the kind words and likes above!!!)



Stunning!! Major congrats!


----------



## PursePassionLV

hopiko said:


> Here she is, Togo Rose Pourpre K28 with PHW, pictured with some other H pinks and purples.  The color in this picture is pretty true to life.     Other colors are: Rose Shocking, Anemone, Parme, (with Rose T tab), Rose Lipstick and Tosca belt strap.



Just had a small cardiac event seeing all these babies together!! It's my H dream team lineup! [emoji33] once my palpitations stop I'm probably going to share this photo with my husband to relay my H goals. Lol.


----------



## scholastican

Hello lovelies, here's a pic of Gris Asphalte in swift on both Jige and Loop pendant w/ghw.


----------



## scholastican

Second pic has etoupe Herbag in the background(toile and ebene leather), just for color comparison. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Cygne18

Beige Rose H bracelet and Rose Pourpre Calvi. [emoji4] I'm pretty happy with the new Beige Rose shade. It's more flattering on my skin tone than the universally loved Marron Glace.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you both!  I contacted my SA to keep me in mind if a GA Kelly comes in.  Cross your fingers for me!!



ailoveresale,
I don't know which specific styles are no longer made in Etoupe or where you've been looking, but I got my swift Etoupe B25 end of April. It was offered to me about 1-2 months before as well when I got my ostrich Blue Iris B30. I went in looking for a neutral, couldn't decide and my SA said go for the Blue Iris because we always carry Etoupes.
I just came back from Paris, where I tried a GA (swift, I think) CDC with Rose Gold HW and it was absolutely TDF!!! The only reason I didn't buy it was because my SO had just gotten me one of the  chicest bags I've ever owned (a Kelly Noir 25 w GHW) and the most gorgeous pair of pewter python and GA'ish suede sandals. They were on the window next to this dreamy, ton-sur-ton toile Kelly that took my breath away.
If you love Etoupe, you'll love GA! All they're missing to make this bag over the top is to introduce RGHW to Ks and Bs! *dies*


----------



## ailoveresale

blondissima777 said:


> ailoveresale,
> I don't know which specific styles are no longer made in Etoupe or where you've been looking, but I got my swift Etoupe B25 end of April. It was offered to me about 1-2 months before as well when I got my ostrich Blue Iris B30. I went in looking for a neutral, couldn't decide and my SA said go for the Blue Iris because we always carry Etoupes.
> I just came back from Paris, where I tried a GA (swift, I think) CDC with Rose Gold HW and it was absolutely TDF!!! The only reason I didn't buy it was because my SO had just gotten me one of the  chicest bags I've ever owned (a Kelly Noir 25 w GHW) and the most gorgeous pair of pewter python and GA'ish suede sandals. They were on the window next to this dreamy, ton-sur-ton toile Kelly that took my breath away.
> If you love Etoupe, you'll love GA! All they're missing to make this bag over the top is to introduce RGHW to Ks and Bs! *dies*



That's so helpful to hear, thank you!  I had just heard that Etoupe was hard to come by but I don't have my heart set on it.  If GA is similar then I think it would work just as well.  I sent my SA a message but haven't heard back, don't know if this is not a good sign...


----------



## hopiko

scholastican said:


> Second pic has etoupe Herbag in the background(toile and ebene leather), just for color comparison. Have a great week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802023


So beautiful...congrats!


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know if rose pourpre arrived in NYC?


----------



## LadyCupid

Cygne18 said:


> Beige Rose H bracelet and Rose Pourpre Calvi. [emoji4] I'm pretty happy with the new Beige Rose shade. It's more flattering on my skin tone than the universally loved Marron Glace.
> 
> View attachment 3802539
> 
> View attachment 3802540


The beige rose clic H is very pretty. May I ask if you have anything in trench color by any chance? Just wondering how close beige rose clic H is to trench leather in general. Thank you.


----------



## Cygne18

yodaling1 said:


> The beige rose clic H is very pretty. May I ask if you have anything in trench color by any chance? Just wondering how close beige rose clic H is to trench leather in general. Thank you.



Hi, @yodaling1! Thank you! I don't have anything in trench, but that'd be a fun comparison since they seem very close in tone (possibly a perfect match?)...


----------



## LadyCupid

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, @yodaling1! Thank you! I don't have anything in trench, but that'd be a fun comparison since they seem very close in tone (possibly a perfect match?)...


I know! Trying to ask at the clic H clubhouse as well now to see if anyone happens to have the comparison photo.


----------



## werner

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if rose pourpre arrived in NYC?


Yes, it did.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## galex101404

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if rose pourpre arrived in NYC?



I saw a lovely GP in rose pourpre at the Madison Ave Store this weekend


----------



## rk4265

galex101404 said:


> I saw a lovely GP in rose pourpre at the Madison Ave Store this weekend


I really don't want to annoy my sa, she told me to be patient. Does anyone know if they order b25 in rp?


----------



## rk4265

werner said:


> Yes, it did.


I rally don't want to annoy my sa, did they order it in b25?


----------



## hopiko

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if rose pourpre arrived in NYC?


*YES*


----------



## rk4265

hopiko said:


> *YES*


Do u know what they ordered?


----------



## sundaymorningrain

rk4265 said:


> Do u know what they ordered?


I think hopiko already answered you when you asked this a few days ago in this same thread...its August so the store isnt getting a lot of shipments in so if no one here has seen it yet, chances are the earliest anyone else will see it is September when the artisans are back.  Your SA might not want to commit to telling you in exact terms if they ordered it because they may have only gotten a few pieces and it sounds like it'll be popular, so you may not be the lucky person who gets it and no SA wants to go through the justification/explanation game to their clients


----------



## rk4265

aimee* said:


> I think hopiko already answered you when you asked this a few days ago in this same thread...its August so the store isnt getting a lot of shipments in so if no one here has seen it yet, chances are the earliest anyone else will see it is September when the artisans are back.  Your SA might not want to commit to telling you in exact terms if they ordered it because they may have only gotten a few pieces and it sounds like it'll be popular, so you may not be the lucky person who gets it and no SA wants to go through the justification/explanation game to their clients


Did I!? I'm sorry I didn't realize it. Thank you for explaining it. It's the game. And thank you to everyone for your patience and replies


----------



## fineprint

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!



Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!  your rose collection is heavenly!!


----------



## DH sucker

Maddie11 said:


> My SA offered me a jige in RP. Still waiting on B or K though.



Encore Hermes had a jige in RP today.


----------



## csetcos

Finally got to see vert vertigo for myself- picked up this Calvi and took a picture next to my green lizard charniere for comparison. I love this green. @kathydep this is another good option for us- malachite or Vert Vertigo bags for us!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3806288


----------



## kathydep

csetcos said:


> Finally got to see vert vertigo for myself- picked up this Calvi and took a picture next to my green lizard charniere for comparison. I love this green. @kathydep this is another good option for us- malachite or Vert Vertigo bags for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806288


Thanks, love!! I am unable to vuew your attachment. Do you mind reposting, please? 

On the other hand, we are on the same wavelength. Though I havent seen vert vertigo in person, I have been plotting my next purchase the last few days. Lol!


----------



## csetcos

kathydep said:


> Thanks, love!! I am unable to vuew your attachment. Do you mind reposting, please?
> 
> On the other hand, we are on the same wavelength. Though I havent seen vert vertigo in person, I have been plotting my next purchase the last few days. Lol!



Hi dear!!! Reposting the pic here! [emoji8]


----------



## kathydep

csetcos said:


> Hi dear!!! Reposting the pic here! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806560


Looooove!!!!! Thanks babe! Excited for Vert Vertigo!


----------



## cavluv

csetcos said:


> Hi dear!!! Reposting the pic here! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806560



I'm going to need that bracelet in my life!!!


----------



## csetcos

cavluv said:


> I'm going to need that bracelet in my life!!!



Hahahaha! I love them. I find them even more comfortable than Clic H!! And I'm obsessed with the skin ones like this!

I bought this one anticipating a green bag. I even have the twillies, scarves, and a rodeo...H gods, do you hear me? [emoji23]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Nui

Comparison shot between Gris t and Gris A

Pic courtesy to ig account owner


----------



## FrenchSandra

Mini Halzan in Rose Pourpre, Vertigo, Béton on h.com France. GP 36 Vertigo too. Beautiful.


----------



## Accessorize*me

hopiko said:


> Here is one more with Rose Shocking, Rose T and Tosca belt straps!  Hope this helps and hope all that want a bag in this color get theirs soon!!


Congrats on the beautiful kelly! Just wondering how similar you find the RP to RS? They really do look alike in your pics....more so than RP with Tosca? I have a B30 in RS too...wondering if I ought to add another "pink"


----------



## hopiko

Accessorize*me said:


> Congrats on the beautiful kelly! Just wondering how similar you find the RP to RS? They really do look alike in your pics....more so than RP with Tosca? I have a B30 in RS too...wondering if I ought to add another "pink"


Hi, thank you!  I  think they are different enough to justify both!  In fairness, although pink, the kelly is a different  bag, size, hardware and leather than my RS B!

RP is a much deeper pink then RS and has very strong purple undertones.  Lots more blue in RP than RS but there is no getting around that they are both strong pinks!  I personally think that RP is closer to Tosca than RS.

Take a look and decide for yourself...I had no problem saying yes


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

csetcos said:


> Hi dear!!! Reposting the pic here! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806560


Wow! What an amazing green!


----------



## Accessorize*me

hopiko said:


> Hi, thank you!  I  think they are different enough to justify both!  In fairness, although pink, the kelly is a different  bag, size, hardware and leather than my RS B!
> 
> RP is a much deeper pink then RS and has very strong purple undertones.  Lots more blue in RP than RS but there is no getting around that they are both strong pinks!  I personally think that RP is closer to Tosca than RS.
> 
> Take a look and decide for yourself...I had no problem saying yes



Thanks so much for your reply dear! I'm looking at a RP in the same specs as yours and my RS is similar except for the HW. In the pics I keep seeing RP looking closer to the RS than Tosca...probably because they are both "pop" pinks

If RP came in GHW then I could totally justify the diff...you have the perfect pair!


----------



## Miss Al

Edited


----------



## Miss Al

Rose Poupre double dose




Ulysse in Togo.
KDT RGHW in Swift


----------



## papilloncristal

Hi, sorry for asking abt previous season colors. Does anyone know if Kelly is offered in Rose Azalee other than SOs? I couldn't find pictures of it on google but one reseller told me she sold one before. TIA!


----------



## hopiko

Accessorize*me said:


> Congrats on the beautiful kelly! Just wondering how similar you find the RP to RS? They really do look alike in your pics....more so than RP with Tosca? I have a B30 in RS too...wondering if I ought to add another "pink"


Hi, they really are different tones of pink but both strong pinks for sure!!  I think @Miss Al's pictures above do show the true color.  They are similar, I will not deny but different enough.  I do agree with you though, much harder to justify with the same color hw...that was the pushing point for me. Maybe wait and see if a few bags in GHW appear.  It seems to me that they will do both but maybe GHW will follow later.  With Amemone, the GHW bags came first and some said it wouldn't come in PHW, but we all know now that it did!  Bring you RS to the boutique and compare in store and natural light and then you can decide if it makes sense in your collection!  Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Miss Al

Accessorize*me said:


> Thanks so much for your reply dear! I'm looking at a RP in the same specs as yours and my RS is similar except for the HW. In the pics I keep seeing RP looking closer to the RS than Tosca...probably because they are both "pop" pinks
> 
> If RP came in GHW then I could totally justify the diff...you have the perfect pair!


In my opinion, RP is purple and RS is pink. They are not similar. My Ulysse is in RP and my Karo is in RS. Hope it helps.


----------



## Meta

papilloncristal said:


> Hi, sorry for asking abt previous season colors. Does anyone know if Kelly is offered in Rose Azalee other than SOs? I couldn't find pictures of it on google but one reseller told me she sold one before. TIA!


It came in Swift for retourne Kelly 25. Don't think there were Epsom Selliers, or didn't recall seeing any.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Miss Al said:


> In my opinion, RP is purple and RS is pink. They are not similar. My Ulysse is in RP and my Karo is in RS. Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 3810475



Oh! This is an awesome comparison pic! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

hopiko said:


> Hi, they really are different tones of pink but both strong pinks for sure!!  I think @Miss Al's pictures above do show the true color.  They are similar, I will not deny but different enough.  I do agree with you though, much harder to justify with the same color hw...that was the pushing point for me. Maybe wait and see if a few bags in GHW appear.  It seems to me that they will do both but maybe GHW will follow later.  With Amemone, the GHW bags came first and some said it wouldn't come in PHW, but we all know now that it did!  Bring you RS to the boutique and compare in store and natural light and then you can decide if it makes sense in your collection!  Have fun and good luck!



Thank you so much for your thoughts! I'm going to do just that!


----------



## Keekeee

papilloncristal said:


> Hi, sorry for asking abt previous season colors. Does anyone know if Kelly is offered in Rose Azalee other than SOs? I couldn't find pictures of it on google but one reseller told me she sold one before. TIA!



Yes, but only in Swift and only in size 25 (B25 and K25 retourne).


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hopiko

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts! I'm going to do just that!


If I can get some daylight photos together, I will post!  Not to totally enable, but they are different


----------



## Miss Al

hopiko said:


> If I can get some daylight photos together, I will post!  Not to totally enable, but they are different[emoji3]


+1 They really are different.


----------



## msohm

Here's Vert Vertigo in natural daylight. The GHW won me over with the P18. And a comparison shot with malachite from a rodeo.


----------



## kathydep

csetcos said:


> Finally got to see vert vertigo for myself- picked up this Calvi and took a picture next to my green lizard charniere for comparison. I love this green. @kathydep this is another good option for us- malachite or Vert Vertigo bags for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806288


Here love, I got myself one too! Vert Vertigo 26 Pico GHW. It is an amazing green chameleon! Posting comparison with Bamboo.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin *Splendid and wonderful bag, EB!


----------



## hopiko

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts! I'm going to do just that!


Hi, I was able to take a couple of RS/RP side by side shots so hopefully this helps you see the difference in color.  The RS birkin is chèvre and RP kelly is togo.  In the natural light, you can see that the RP has a lot more blue in it and is much closer to purple than RS!  Hope one the right bag finds its way to you soon!


----------



## kathydep

hopiko said:


> Hi, I was able to take a couple of RS/RP side by side shots so hopefully this helps you see the difference in color.  The RS birkin is chèvre and RP kelly is togo.  In the natural light, you can see that the RP has a lot more blue in it and is much closer to purple than RS!  Hope one the right bag finds its way to you soon!


Love this! Thanks! Now, how to catch a Kelly rose pourpre...?


----------



## hopiko

kathydep said:


> Love this! Thanks! Now, how to catch a Kelly rose pourpre...?


I hope you can got one, Kathy!  It is a wonderful color!!


----------



## ehy12

kathydep said:


> Here love, I got myself one too! Vert Vertigo 26 Pico GHW. It is an amazing green chameleon! Posting comparison with Bamboo.


Its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> Hi, I was able to take a couple of RS/RP side by side shots so hopefully this helps you see the difference in color.  The RS birkin is chèvre and RP kelly is togo.  In the natural light, you can see that the RP has a lot more blue in it and is much closer to purple than RS!  Hope one the right bag finds its way to you soon!


Thank you. This is really helpful. Your bags are gorgeous. I melt for pink!


----------



## sydgirl

hopiko said:


> Hi, I was able to take a couple of RS/RP side by side shots so hopefully this helps you see the difference in color.  The RS birkin is chèvre and RP kelly is togo.  In the natural light, you can see that the RP has a lot more blue in it and is much closer to purple than RS!  Hope one the right bag finds its way to you soon!


Stunning! Im asking the H fairies for a RP b [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, does anyone know what the push order is for Fall?


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, does anyone know what the push order is for Fall?


Sorry I don't understand. Do you mean when?


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry I don't understand. Do you mean when?



Sorry I wasn't clear! Last season SS17 I think the push order was Barenia so I'm wondering if anyone has intel on what it is for Fall? Or  are push orders random and not every season?


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear! Last season SS17 I think the push order was Barenia so I'm wondering if anyone has intel on what it is for Fall? Or  are push orders random and not every season?


Oh sorry I am being obtuse. I think they do have some for AW, I can go and ask.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> Oh sorry I am being obtuse. I think they do have some for AW, I can go and ask.



Thank you Periogirl [emoji8]


----------



## ayc

hopiko said:


> Hi, I was able to take a couple of RS/RP side by side shots so hopefully this helps you see the difference in color.  The RS birkin is chèvre and RP kelly is togo.  In the natural light, you can see that the RP has a lot more blue in it and is much closer to purple than RS!  Hope one the right bag finds its way to you soon!


thank you so much for posting this!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

hopiko said:


> Hi, I was able to take a couple of RS/RP side by side shots so hopefully this helps you see the difference in color.  The RS birkin is chèvre and RP kelly is togo.  In the natural light, you can see that the RP has a lot more blue in it and is much closer to purple than RS!  Hope one the right bag finds its way to you soon!



Oh wow! Thanks so much for posting this! Definitely different in this pic!


----------



## SugarMama

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, does anyone know what the push order is for Fall?



I believe B and Ks will be offered in tadelakt.  I recall seeing rouge H and BE.


----------



## Sparkledolll

SugarMama said:


> I believe B and Ks will be offered in tadelakt.  I recall seeing rouge H and BE.



Wow! Sounds amazing. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## burukogepanda

SugarMama said:


> I believe B and Ks will be offered in tadelakt.  I recall seeing rouge H and BE.



Thanks for sharing SugarMama~ I've seen reseller posted tadelakt Rose Sakura and blue atoll in K28 sellier~


----------



## Sparkledolll

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks for sharing SugarMama~ I've seen reseller posted tadelakt Rose Sakura and blue atoll in K28 sellier~



This sounds divine! Do you have pics by any chance? [emoji16]


----------



## burukogepanda

Natalie j said:


> This sounds divine! Do you have pics by any chance? [emoji16]



Sure~


----------



## Sparkledolll

burukogepanda said:


> Sure~
> 
> View attachment 3817946
> 
> View attachment 3817947
> 
> View attachment 3817949



Gorgeous, thanks so much!


----------



## Kelly blossom

burukogepanda said:


> Sure~
> 
> View attachment 3817946
> 
> View attachment 3817947
> 
> View attachment 3817949



Oh my! Cotton candy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

burukogepanda said:


> Sure~
> 
> View attachment 3817946
> 
> View attachment 3817947
> 
> View attachment 3817949


They are so pretty but gosh they look so delicate to me! I would be so afraid to use them! LOL!


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are so pretty but gosh they look so delicate to me! I would be so afraid to use them! LOL!



I agree -- lovely, but tadelakt (especially in such pale colors) scares me.


----------



## Monceau

burukogepanda said:


> Sure~
> 
> View attachment 3817946
> 
> View attachment 3817947
> 
> View attachment 3817949



Is this the normal resin color for RS? I would have expected a lighter resin like the shade used with Craie


----------



## Heavenplay

28K in Gris pearl & etoupe tadelakt from resellers


----------



## burukogepanda

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are so pretty but gosh they look so delicate to me! I would be so afraid to use them! LOL!



Same here~ my first H was tadelakt and I sold it immediately after the first use since it was too delicate for me...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## burukogepanda

Monceau said:


> Is this the normal resin color for RS? I would have expected a lighter resin like the shade used with Craie



Lighter color resin would make them look much nicer~


----------



## Sparkledolll

Saw this on IG today, credit to Pic owner. K32 au Galop, I guess they're coming!


----------



## TankerToad

Natalie j said:


> Saw this on IG today, credit to Pic owner. K32 au Galop, I guess they're coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819569



That's exciting news!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Monceau said:


> Is this the normal resin color for RS? I would have expected a lighter resin like the shade used with Craie


It should be lighter but you can tell that the photo is filtered - look at the striations in the leather. I would have questions about this reseller


----------



## sassygee

I wanted to post some pictures of the new aqua color. When IF responded to one of my post about upcoming colors she mentioned the aqua.

I am attaching some pictures of the new Aqua color.  I was able to be ahead ofthe upcoming hurricane Irma. Vacation had already been planned.  We left St. John and Tortola Virgin Islands an entire week before the prediction of the storm location. We then stopped in South Florida, once again ahead of the storm… But barely. I went to the Miami design district and simply looked a lot around with not much time. I knew that I would go to Palm beach by myself with no time pressure from others. I called prior to going to Palm Beach and Faith, assistant SM and Robert SA assisted me by sending an email of the new aqua color in the Calvi.

I'm attaching some comparison pics of the aqua to the lagoon color and the standard Tiffany color. The lagoon are smooth swift and Tadelkat leathers. I also attached a Tiffany key holder for comparison. IMHO it's a little lighter saturation of the Tiffany leather but quite a bit of lighter  than Lagoon.  The Bebop is swift an the beebop is Tadelkat.  The Calvi and The Batista are chèvre.  I do like the color as it has more green properties than the Blue Atoll and Bleu Saint Cyr.  I am forever grateful for Jordan at the Tyson's boutique for finding all of the remaining Lagoon SLGs in the store when others said they no longer had any stock 4/5 years ago.


----------



## sassygee

Additional pics for comparison taken at 2:45 natural light, not particularly bright sun in the DMV


----------



## Sparkledolll

Another pic from IG credit to Rinyks. Kelly au Galop at FSH window. Do you guys think it's K28 or 32?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Natalie j said:


> Another pic from IG credit to Rinyks. Kelly au Galop at FSH window. Do you guys think it's K28 or 32?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821094


looks like a 32 to me. I heard that most of the Galop Ks will come in 32 and some in 28 also. I guess they need bigger handles to do the patterns etc.


----------



## TankerToad

xiangxiang0731 said:


> looks like a 32 to me. I heard that most of the Galop Ks will come in 32 and some in 28 also. I guess they need bigger handles to do the patterns etc.



I have heard the same!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Does anybody know the color selection for A/W 2017 Saw somebody from instagram had already done her special order for this season. My SA told me, she will send it to me next week. Cannot wait


----------



## chicinthecity777

burukogepanda said:


> Sure~
> 
> View attachment 3817946
> 
> View attachment 3817947
> 
> View attachment 3817949


Just compared the RS Kelly with my rose sakura pieces and the dark brown coloured resin looks right. I see no filtering in the photos but rather bad indoor lighting. Still they will be super delicate yet super sweet looking!


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> It should be lighter but you can tell that the photo is filtered - look at the striations in the leather. I would have questions about this reseller



Really? The resin looks correct to me for this colour and leather.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mistikat said:


> Really? The resin looks correct to me for this colour and leather.


On my monitor the striations on the blue bag are extreme and look like stains, which happens a lot if a filter or color correction is used on Tadelakt. Tadelakt can look stained on its own but not like what I am seeing here.


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> On my monitor the striations on the blue bag are extreme and look like stains, which happens a lot if a filter or color correction is used on Tadelakt. Tadelakt can look stained on its own but not like what I am seeing here.



I was referring to the RS bag. Though I'm not seeing stains/striations on either bag.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pinayfrench said:


> Does anybody know the color selection for A/W 2017 Saw somebody from instagram had already done her special order for this season. My SA told me, she will send it to me next week. Cannot wait



I'm dying to know too! I'm so surprised no one here on TPF has shared the list yet!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

MsHermesAU said:


> I'm dying to know too! I'm so surprised no one here on TPF has shared the list yet!


Me too. I'm excited. Hoping for pinks in chèvre and Togo!


----------



## Pinayfrench

My SA from Paris told me that nothing much has been changed for the color selection from the past season. He told me 1 color though which I am so interested.


----------



## westcoastgal

Pinayfrench said:


> My SA from Paris told me that nothing much has been changed for the color selection from the past season. He told me 1 color though which I am so interested.


Hope it's the one you want!


----------



## Pinayfrench

westcoastgal said:


> Hope it's the one you want!


One of my choices for my SO


----------



## burukogepanda

Not sure if this has already been posted Birkin bag in printed Swift calfskin leather ‘One Two Three and Away We Go’

Source: http://www.sandrascloset.com/hermes-treasures-by-nigel-peake/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinayfrench said:


> My SA from Paris told me that nothing much has been changed for the color selection from the past season. He told me 1 color though which I am so interested.


Okkkkkaaaaaay.... and what color is that???? =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

burukogepanda said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted Birkin bag in printed Swift calfskin leather ‘One Two Three and Away We Go’
> 
> Source: http://www.sandrascloset.com/hermes-treasures-by-nigel-peake/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823781


Wow... I'm currently feeling sensory overload.


----------



## chicinthecity777

burukogepanda said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted Birkin bag in printed Swift calfskin leather ‘One Two Three and Away We Go’
> 
> Source: http://www.sandrascloset.com/hermes-treasures-by-nigel-peake/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823781


One word: "No!" 

Actually on 2nd thought, 2 words "Hell No!"


----------



## scholastican

burukogepanda said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted Birkin bag in printed Swift calfskin leather ‘One Two Three and Away We Go’
> 
> Source: http://www.sandrascloset.com/hermes-treasures-by-nigel-peake/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823781



One Two Three and Away We Go...far from this B [emoji51][emoji111]️


----------



## TankerToad

Some beautiful new crocodile colors coming 
Two colors with luminous irredescent sheen
Very tempting


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> Some beautiful new crocodile colors coming
> Two colors with luminous irredescent sheen
> Very tempting



What are colors?


----------



## Meta

@TankerToad I'm assuming you're referring to the ombre, gradient for the crocs? If so, that was mentioned here by @pretty99 and @lulilu the colors are Indigo and Vert Titien.


----------



## lulilu

Thank you Wen!  I forgot about Pretty's inside scoop -- he is so ahead of the curve that it slipped my mind.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Israeli_Flava said:


> Okkkkkaaaaaay.... and what color is that???? =)


Rose Pourpre


----------



## boboxu

westcoastgal said:


> Me too. I'm excited. Hoping for pinks in chèvre and Togo!


There's Vert Vertigo and rose pourpre in cherve . Others are old colors : etoupe, rouge casaque, raisin, gris peels, BE, ...total is 13 colors in cherve. 
Togo has rose pourpre, anemone, gris asphalt, and other classic old colors : etoupe, etain, gris M,...and so on 
There's Vert Vertigo in Ostrich as well.
Same colors for croc I believe because don't really recall exactly last season but I think so


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mygoodies

"Keekeee" has been so kind to post a pic of the SO colors here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31680051/


----------



## westcoastgal

boboxu said:


> There's Vert Vertigo and rose pourpre in cherve . Others are old colors : etoupe, rouge casaque, raisin, gris peels, BE, ...total is 13 colors in cherve.
> Togo has rose pourpre, anemone, gris asphalt, and other classic old colors : etoupe, etain, gris M,...and so on
> There's Vert Vertigo in Ostrich as well.
> Same colors for croc I believe because don't really recall exactly last season but I think so


I love the colors, but I can't decide the best ones for me. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

boboxu said:


> There's Vert Vertigo and rose pourpre in cherve . Others are old colors : etoupe, rouge casaque, raisin, gris peels, BE, ...total is 13 colors in cherve.
> Togo has rose pourpre, anemone, gris asphalt, and other classic old colors : etoupe, etain, gris M,...and so on
> There's Vert Vertigo in Ostrich as well.
> Same colors for croc I believe because don't really recall exactly last season but I think so


Do you have any pic of rose pourpre in chevre? It's more puprle or pink?


----------



## TankerToad

weN84 said:


> @TankerToad I'm assuming you're referring to the ombre, gradient for the crocs? If so, that was mentioned here by @pretty99 and @lulilu the colors are Indigo and Vert Titien.



No, not those 
This is for Spring 2018
one is a lilac color and another is a watery light blue 
Treated with something to give it an irredescent finish 
Very magical looking on exotic skins


----------



## TankerToad

lulilu said:


> What are colors?



A lilac color and a soft blue


----------



## starprism_7

Saw this in insta. Credits to bycamelia in insta.


----------



## werner

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Do you have any pic of rose pourpre in chevre? It's more puprle or pink?


Rose P is more purple.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

werner said:


> Rose P is more purple.


thank you 
xx


----------



## juss

burukogepanda said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted Birkin bag in printed Swift calfskin leather ‘One Two Three and Away We Go’
> 
> Source: http://www.sandrascloset.com/hermes-treasures-by-nigel-peake/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823781


My goodness, wasnt H associated with good taste?


----------



## duna

juss said:


> My goodness, wasnt H associated with good taste?



It was, once......


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just saw this today on IG from a reseller... didn't know K au Galop comes in Blue electric! [emoji7]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Natalie j said:


> Just saw this today on IG from a reseller... didn't know K au Galop comes in Blue electric! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830796
> View attachment 3830797



OMG I love this! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## okiern1981

Natalie j said:


> Just saw this today on IG from a reseller... didn't know K au Galop comes in Blue electric! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830796
> View attachment 3830797



Love the color of the K itself, but that handle reminds me of something. [emoji189][emoji189][emoji189][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]. Oh yes!  I know what it reminds me of!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kinda creeps me out if I’m honest.


----------



## sundaymorningrain

okiern1981 said:


> Love the color of the K itself, but that handle reminds me of something. [emoji189][emoji189][emoji189][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]. Oh yes!  I know what it reminds me of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830878
> 
> 
> Kinda creeps me out if I’m honest.


Thats exactly how I felt [emoji14]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

okiern1981 said:


> Love the color of the K itself, but that handle reminds me of something. [emoji189][emoji189][emoji189][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]. Oh yes!  I know what it reminds me of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830878
> 
> 
> Kinda creeps me out if I’m honest.



Thats the first thing i thought too!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chicinthecity777

okiern1981 said:


> Love the color of the K itself, but that handle reminds me of something. [emoji189][emoji189][emoji189][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]. Oh yes!  I know what it reminds me of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830878
> 
> 
> Kinda creeps me out if I’m honest.





aimee* said:


> Thats exactly how I felt [emoji14]





GNIPPOHS said:


> Thats the first thing i thought too!


I thought I was the only person who didn't care for this pattern/colour combo!


----------



## okiern1981

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I thought I was the only person who didn't care for this pattern/colour combo!



Nope!  I’d be afraid that handle would bite the tar out of me [emoji33]


----------



## chicinthecity777

okiern1981 said:


> Nope!  I’d be afraid that handle would bite the tar out of me [emoji33]


 I am sure there are better combos to come!


----------



## okiern1981

*from intensive care in hospital*
Dr:  what happened to you today?
Me: bought a new Hermes Kelly....
Dr: I don't understand...
Me: it was a new Venomous Kelly...I ignored the old rhyme, and bought one where yellow touched red...now I'm dead!  It bit me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Just saw this today on IG from a reseller... didn't know K au Galop comes in Blue electric! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830796
> View attachment 3830797



Wow! I didn't know it either. Love BE[emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! I didn't know it either. Love BE[emoji170]



Yah you're back [emoji8] I actually really like the handle, I know it's not for everyone. To me it's kind of edgy and cool.... still have no clue what the price is, more than a regular K for sure


----------



## eternallove4bag

Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And a closer look ....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 383092


No filters used in the pics!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Yah you're back [emoji8] I actually really like the handle, I know it's not for everyone. To me it's kind of edgy and cool.... still have no clue what the price is, more than a regular K for sure



Love you guys too much to stay away [emoji8][emoji28]... and I agree with you! This may not be everyone's cup of tea but it's definitely edgy, cool and one of a kind! You know how much I love BE [emoji170]. I don't know the price point either for these. My store had a private event this past weekend which I couldn't attend due to other commitments but my SA said many of new styles were shown. I am wondering now if these were shown too!


----------



## EllenTsai

okiern1981 said:


> *from intensive care in hospital*
> Dr:  what happened to you today?
> Me: bought a new Hermes Kelly....
> Dr: I don't understand...
> Me: it was a new Venomous Kelly...I ignored the old rhyme, and bought one where yellow touched red...now I'm dead!  It bit me!


Dr. : It's the legendary Hermes Krate that produces a hemotoxin which targets the victims bank account!? It causes severe haemorrhaging. Even if the victim survived the initial episode, their bank account would suffer different degrees of haemorrhaging upon contact with orange shops! So far there's no known anti-venom!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Beautiful eternallove4bag!  Did you just pick up the KC? I loooove etoupe and gris t and thought gris A might be too similar but from your pic it is not... bad for wallet.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful eternallove4bag!  Did you just pick up the KC? I loooove etoupe and gris t and thought gris A might be too similar but from your pic it is not... bad for wallet.....



Thank you so much dear GNIPPOHS[emoji173]️... yes picked her up yesterday [emoji4]... at the beginning I also thought etoupe and Gris A were too similar and actually said no to my SA last week when she offered it. But when I saw it in person, the colors are quite different. GA is much lighter and has more grayish tones. Bad for both our wallets [emoji28]... H grays are hard to resist!


----------



## okiern1981

EllenTsai said:


> Dr. : It's the legendary Hermes Krate that produces a hemotoxin which targets the victims bank account!? It causes severe haemorrhaging. Even if the victim survived the initial episode, their bank account would suffer different degrees of haemorrhaging upon contact with orange shops! So far there's no known anti-venom!



Hahahahahahh!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear GNIPPOHS[emoji173]️... yes picked her up yesterday [emoji4]... at the beginning I also thought etoupe and Gris A were too similar and actually said no to my SA last week when she offered it. But when I saw it in person, the colors are quite different. GA is much lighter and has more grayish tones. Bad for both our wallets [emoji28]... H grays are hard to resist!



Congrats dear, i can see why you caved..... it is a v pretty clutch that will go with everything!


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!


Gorgeous grays. Love your GA KC!! It's beautiful in swift.


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats dear, i can see why you caved..... it is a v pretty clutch that will go with everything!



Thank you so much! It's such a fabulous neutral and in my favorite clutch this had my [emoji173]️


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Gorgeous grays. Love your GA KC!! It's beautiful in swift.



Thank you so much! GA is a much lighter gray than etoupe but just as beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!



Yay!!! Miss your "carfie" so much!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Yay!!! Miss your "carfie" so much!!!



You are the sweetest [emoji8]... I was about to message you that I have a picture to share [emoji28]


----------



## Susie Tunes

eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!



Gorgeous x 2 [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hat Trick

EllenTsai said:


> Dr. : It's the legendary Hermes Krate that produces a hemotoxin which targets the victims bank account!? It causes severe haemorrhaging. Even if the victim survived the initial episode, their bank account would suffer different degrees of haemorrhaging upon contact with orange shops! So far there's no known anti-venom!



And all this time, I thought I had been bitten by the 'Hermes Bug'!  So it was a snake afterall...


----------



## westcoastgal

Hat Trick said:


> And all this time, I thought I had been bitten by the 'Hermes Bug'!  So it was a snake afterall...


Laughing out loud! And there's no antidote!


----------



## burukogepanda

Milan fashion week display only (posted by a reseller)


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!


Wow! Very Beautiful! Congrats..Btw Did you delete your account unable to view your photos on IG. Feel free to PM.


----------



## luxi_max

eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!



They both look stunning!  Love them!


----------



## lanit

This is beton in evercolor...


----------



## lanit

eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!


So beautiful eternal! I happened upon a lovely gray too...with gold hardware also!


----------



## AngelFood

Dear Eternal,
So glad to see you back in tpf land. Your new KC is spectacular!!!




eternallove4bag said:


> Comparison between etoupe and Gris A. Etoupe is in Togo and Gris A in swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830925
> 
> 
> And a closer look ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383092
> 
> 
> No filters used in the pics!


----------



## Rami00

lanit said:


> This is beton in evercolor...
> 
> View attachment 3831488


The most beautiful roulis I have ever seen ​


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lanit said:


> This is beton in evercolor...
> 
> View attachment 3831488



This is gorgeous! Is this your Roulis??? Is the hardware gold or permabrass? I'm in love!


----------



## lanit

Rami00 said:


> The most beautiful roulis I have ever seen ​





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is gorgeous! Is this your Roulis??? Is the hardware gold or permabrass? I'm in love!



Thank you  *Rami* and *nakedmosher*. It is gold hardware, and that makes two of us!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lanit said:


> This is beton in evercolor...
> 
> View attachment 3831488


Gorgeous dear ! What a lovely pairing.  Is Beton a light grey ?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Susie Tunes said:


> Gorgeous x 2 [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much! H grays are divine!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Very Beautiful! Congrats..Btw Did you delete your account unable to view your photos on IG. Feel free to PM.


Thank you my dear! Just sent u a message. Taking baby steps and not letting anyone bully me[emoji28]



luxi_max said:


> They both look stunning!  Love them!


Thank you so much! H makes the best grays ever!



lanit said:


> So beautiful eternal! I happened upon a lovely gray too...with gold hardware also!


Thank you so much lanit. So in love with H grays and omg I just a saw a picture of your new bag. It's just spectacular! 



AngelFood said:


> Dear Eternal,
> So glad to see you back in tpf land. Your new KC is spectacular!!!



Thank you my friend [emoji8]...feels good to be back! Time is just flying but we need to meet up soon! So much to catch up on!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> This is beton in evercolor...
> 
> View attachment 3831488



Lanit your new roulis is just drop dead gorgeous and beton is such a stunning gray! Love love love! Many congrats on a great addition. Is this also a mini roulis? I love evercolor leather!


----------



## lanit

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous dear ! What a lovely pairing.  Is Beton a light grey ?



Yes dear thanks, it is a very pale gray, only a shade deeper than craie.



eternallove4bag said:


> Lanit your new roulis is just drop dead gorgeous and beton is such a stunning gray! Love love love! Many congrats on a great addition. Is this also a mini roulis? I love evercolor leather!



Thanks hon, it is a mini roulis, though looks larger in my photo due to light color.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> Yes dear thanks, it is a very pale gray, only a shade deeper than craie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, it is a mini roulis, though looks larger in my photo due to light color.



Perfect! Loving the mini size!


----------



## Txoceangirl

EllenTsai said:


> Dr. : It's the legendary Hermes Krate that produces a hemotoxin which targets the victims bank account!? It causes severe haemorrhaging. Even if the victim survived the initial episode, their bank account would suffer different degrees of haemorrhaging upon contact with orange shops! So far there's no known anti-venom!


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> To share a bit of SS18 info:
> (Yes I know even the FW17 not showing up yet, but aren't we always like to look into the future?)
> - the theme of the season is surrounding in Games, all kinds of games like puzzle etc
> - feature color: amber, magnolia, Azur, Bleu Brighton and capucine
> - amber is a very faded greyish yellow, not bright at all
> - magnolia is in the rose shocking Tosca family
> - the painted Kelly's on the show comes in 6 styles and together it spelled HERMES, only comes in 28 sellier (Epsom, clemence, sombero)
> - the painted birkin comes in 35, the edges are painted
> - the Constance like bag 2002 will be feature comes in size 25, 19cm
> - a new bag style 24/24 is a hybrid of toolbox/oxer in new leather veau volupto
> *- the super bag will be a diamond sky k25 sellier shiny gator with real diamond studs in between the croc veins!!! Blue sapphire with diamond imagine THAT!*
> - garden party and silk fourbi hybrid with a draw straw string opening on GP36
> - new bag called Licol is a picotin in long strap, very similar to Celine bucket comes in 2 sizes


Found a pic of Kelly 25 mentioned - Kelly Constellation with diamond studs (image from Instagram)


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Found a pic of Kelly 25 mentioned - Kelly Constellation with diamond studs (image from Instagram)
> 
> View attachment 3844970


Amazing! I wonder what's the price...


----------



## okiern1981

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Amazing! I wonder what's the price...



Probably the GDP of a small country!  Entirely worth it though, that’s gorgeous!


----------



## pretty99

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Amazing! I wonder what's the price...



If you have €190000 Disposal cash for this baby~~


----------



## mygoodies

pretty99 said:


> If you have €190000 Disposal cash for this baby~~



OMGEEEE I could buy a very nice apartment for that. HOOLYYY MOOLYYY [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## amorris

Hi all, has anyone seen the new Rose Pourpre with GHW on a C18/24? I've only seen B and K in RP PHW but not in GHW.


----------



## Txoceangirl

amorris said:


> Hi all, has anyone seen the new Rose Pourpre with GHW on a C18/24? I've only seen B and K in RP PHW but not in GHW.


This was discussed somewhere on TPF but don’t recall thread, maybe here. Rose pourpre is PHW only


----------



## Blushingnude

weN84 said:


> Found a pic of Kelly 25 mentioned - Kelly Constellation with diamond studs (image from Instagram)
> 
> View attachment 3844970


hmmmm i'm wondering what the constance "like" bag will look like....


----------



## Meta

Blushingnude said:


> hmmmm i'm wondering what the constance "like" bag will look like....


I first posted pic here and again recently here. Please do a search.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## amorris

Txoceangirl said:


> This was discussed somewhere on TPF but don’t recall thread, maybe here. Rose pourpre is PHW only



Ohh no  Would've been the perfect purplish pink C for me. Thank you for the info!!


----------



## NewBe

Has anyone heard of bleu de midinuit color and veau monsieur leather for the spring/summer 2018 collection?
Is 'bleu de midinuit' a navy blue color?  which Hermes blue color is it close to?
As for veau monsieur leather, is it a smooth leather such as swift or it is more close to togo or clemence?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## scndlslv

amorris said:


> Ohh no  Would've been the perfect purplish pink C for me. Thank you for the info!!


Someone said they were offered a RP Kelly with GHW


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

NewBe said:


> Has anyone heard of bleu de midinuit color and veau monsieur leather for the spring/summer 2018 collection?
> Is 'bleu de midinuit' a navy blue color?  which Hermes blue color is it close to?
> As for veau monsieur leather, is it a smooth leather such as swift or it is more close to togo or clemence?
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure about the veau Monsieur leather but somebody will know!  But there is a carmen on the uk site in the blue, it looks like a dark navy blue, hope this helps!!


----------



## LVLover

will vert vertigo be available in togo birkin?


----------



## LVLover

Planning my next bag and I’ve ruled out rose pourpre as it’s too close to Tosca. 

So—MALACHITE is the color I’m after! 

Is this color still available in 30cm Birkin of the “rack?” Or should I plan for SO or secondary market?


----------



## mibonbon

LVLover said:


> Planning my next bag and I’ve ruled out rose pourpre as it’s too close to Tosca.
> 
> So—MALACHITE is the color I’m after!
> 
> Is this color still available in 30cm Birkin of the “rack?” Or should I plan for SO or secondary market?



Yes, my friend just got a B30 in Malachite at Rodeo Hermes about 2 weeks ago!


----------



## boboxu

LVLover said:


> will vert vertigo be available in togo birkin?


As far as I know, NO Togo in Vertigo


----------



## Hypnogenesis

I would like to share this pic I took in the store. This blue is coming in 2018ss. I really like it.
The new bag licol is very cool. I like it, it comes with size 17 and 19. I didn’t take pics 
However my store didn’t order a lot. Because the manager think the price is little bit hard to sell. 
It Will be 5K CAD. Picotin is only 3K CAD.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Not sure if anyone’s posted this combination, My Gris A B25 in Swift. I’m posting 3 pics so you can see how the colour looks in different lighting, no filter [emoji2]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Not sure if anyone’s posted this combination, My Gris A B25 in Swift. I’m posting 3 pics so you can see how the colour looks in different lighting, no filter [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853723
> View attachment 3853724
> View attachment 3853725



Yippeee! You and I are GA sisters! Isn't it gorgeous in swift?...and such a chameleon! Many congrats on another beautiful addition[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Yippeee! You and I are GA sisters! Isn't it gorgeous in swift?...and such a chameleon! Many congrats on another beautiful addition[emoji173]️



Thanks Hun, I fell in love with GA when I saw your KC! It looks more grey in Swift than Togo to me. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## rania1981

LVLover said:


> will vert vertigo be available in togo birkin?


I saw a b25 in very vertigo on display at fsh in what looked like togo leather so I'm pretty sure yes


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Hun, I fell in love with GA when I saw your KC! It looks more grey in Swift than Togo to me. [emoji8][emoji8]



You are too sweet [emoji8]...Yes! Definitely more gray in swift! Amazing how leathers can change the color so much! Enjoy your baby in great health[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## azukitea

Hypnogenesis said:


> View attachment 3853722
> 
> 
> I would like to share this pic I took in the store. This blue is coming in 2018ss. I really like it.
> The new bag licol is very cool. I like it, it comes with size 17 and 19. I didn’t take pics
> However my store didn’t order a lot. Because the manager think the price is little bit hard to sell.
> It Will be 5K CAD. Picotin is only 3K CAD.



what will the licol look like? do you have a photo of it


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

Natalie j said:


> Not sure if anyone’s posted this combination, My Gris A B25 in Swift. I’m posting 3 pics so you can see how the colour looks in different lighting, no filter [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853723
> View attachment 3853724
> View attachment 3853725


This is gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## Meta

azukitea said:


> what will the licol look like? do you have a photo of it


Posted pics of it here.


----------



## chica727

Hypnogenesis said:


> View attachment 3853722
> 
> 
> I would like to share this pic I took in the store. This blue is coming in 2018ss. I really like it.
> The new bag licol is very cool. I like it, it comes with size 17 and 19. I didn’t take pics
> However my store didn’t order a lot. Because the manager think the price is little bit hard to sell.
> It Will be 5K CAD. Picotin is only 3K CAD.


Hi, is this from Hermes Calgary? I love the Pico bicolor.


----------



## pretty99

Something maybe u guys had been waited to see, here's the Kelly au cheval series, Kelly au Trôt 32





Exact spec of the bag is body BE Togo, with lime chèvre, indigo and vert fonce box leather design details.


----------



## pretty99

Just to add the official name:
Kelly au Pas: too handle with straight blue Zanzibar 
kelly au Gallop: the triangle teeth like handle
Kelly au Trôt: the squared block design, as shown above


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> Not sure if anyone’s posted this combination, My Gris A B25 in Swift. I’m posting 3 pics so you can see how the colour looks in different lighting, no filter [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853723
> View attachment 3853724
> View attachment 3853725



This is sooo pretty!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

pretty99 said:


> Something maybe u guys had been waited to see, here's the Kelly au cheval series, Kelly au Trôt 32
> View attachment 3854366
> 
> View attachment 3854367
> View attachment 3854368
> 
> Exact spec of the bag is body BE Togo, with lime chèvre, indigo and vert fonce box leather design details.



A very unique piece! Congrats on scoring this one!


----------



## lulilu

pretty99 said:


> Just to add the official name:
> Kelly au Pas: too handle with straight blue Zanzibar
> kelly au Gallop: the triangle teeth like handle
> Kelly au Trôt: the squared block design, as shown above



Yours is beautiful -- thanks for explaining the names.


----------



## cavalla

pretty99 said:


> Just to add the official name:
> Kelly au Pas: too handle with straight blue Zanzibar
> kelly au Gallop: the triangle teeth like handle
> Kelly au Trôt: the squared block design, as shown above



Thank you for sharing this. Yours is chic and whimsical! Congrats!


----------



## sydgirl

Has anyone seen a RP b in a 35?? 
So far ive only seen in 30s 
Thanks!! [emoji4]


----------



## chicinthecity777

sydgirl said:


> Has anyone seen a RP b in a 35??
> So far ive only seen in 30s
> Thanks!! [emoji4]


Yes. There was someone got it from FSH and I have seen one in my local store. I am in Europe.


----------



## westcoastgal

Hi Everyone. Has anyone seen a RP B30 Togo with gold hardware? My store ordered these specs, but now it's only arrived in PHW. I read before at the purseforum RP only comes with PHW, but then also I read someone was being offered a RP kelly in GHW. I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## siutabo

pretty99 said:


> Something maybe u guys had been waited to see, here's the Kelly au cheval series, Kelly au Trôt 32
> View attachment 3854366
> 
> View attachment 3854367
> View attachment 3854368
> 
> Exact spec of the bag is body BE Togo, with lime chèvre, indigo and vert fonce box leather design details.


May I know the price please? Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> Hi Everyone. Has anyone seen a RP B30 Togo with gold hardware? My store ordered these specs, but now it's only arrived in PHW. I read before at the purseforum RP only comes with PHW, but then also I read someone was being offered a RP kelly in GHW. I'm interested. Thanks!


It comes in GHW; there was a RP B35 in Togo with GHW at Beverly Hills last week. Haven't seen a 30 personally. I want to love this color but prefer Tosca in a larger bag.


----------



## baileylab

okiern1981 said:


> Love the color of the K itself, but that handle reminds me of something. [emoji189][emoji189][emoji189][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]. Oh yes!  I know what it reminds me of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830878
> 
> 
> Kinda creeps me out if I’m honest.


reminds me of Beetlejuice too


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> It comes in GHW; there was a RP B35 in Togo with GHW at Beverly Hills last week. Haven't seen a 30 personally. I want to love this color but prefer Tosca in a larger bag.


Thank you very much for letting us know. I don't know if my store just didn't receive any RP in GHW or if one is just not coming my way right now. I can understand why you prefer Tosca. I think I'm going to have to see this color in person to make a decision.


----------



## sydgirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes. There was someone got it from FSH and I have seen one in my local store. I am in Europe.


Thank you!! Patiently waiting on one lol


----------



## Kitty S.

pretty99 said:


> Just to add the official name:
> Kelly au Pas: too handle with straight blue Zanzibar
> kelly au Gallop: the triangle teeth like handle
> Kelly au Trôt: the squared block design, as shown above


What a special find you got! Congrats! Do you know if the handle can be added to SO? My guess is not, but thought I would ask...


----------



## Meta

Kitty S. said:


> What a special find you got! Congrats! Do you know if the handle can be added to SO? My guess is not, but thought I would ask...


No, it can't. The limited items produced seasonally are not available for SO.


----------



## Kitty S.

weN84 said:


> No, it can't. The limited items produced seasonally are not available for SO.


Thanks for confirming my suspicion. That's too bad...


----------



## Hypnogenesis

chica727 said:


> Hi, is this from Hermes Calgary? I love the Pico bicolor.



Yes, I order one picotin 22, blue outside, orange I side for 2018ss.


----------



## Hypnogenesis

pretty99 said:


> Something maybe u guys had been waited to see, here's the Kelly au cheval series, Kelly au Trôt 32
> View attachment 3854366
> 
> View attachment 3854367
> View attachment 3854368
> 
> Exact spec of the bag is body BE Togo, with lime chèvre, indigo and vert fonce box leather design details.



Woo, soooo beautiful!


----------



## Dluvch

Hi, do you lovely ladies know if Gris Tourterelle is back?  I saw a youtuber in Australia do a reveal of a b25 in GT yesterday that she got from Melbourne hermes.


----------



## gabri2040

Colour VERT FONCÉ... any info on that colour? Is it new and maybe also Birkins, belts or bracelets in that colour? Saw today a Jige in Swift and fell in love with that colour. Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

gabri2040 said:


> Colour VERT FONCÉ... any info on that colour? Is it new and maybe also Birkins, belts or bracelets in that colour? Saw today a Jige in Swift and fell in love with that colour. Thank you


It is a classic Hermès color that is back again and personally I'm thrilled. Should show up throughout the line.


----------



## werner

One of the best colors Hermes ever did....


----------



## JadeFor3st

pretty99 said:


> Just to add the official name:
> Kelly au Pas: too handle with straight blue Zanzibar
> kelly au Gallop: the triangle teeth like handle
> Kelly au Trôt: the squared block design, as shown above



Thank you for sharing the names of the different series. 
Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28. 
Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.


----------



## bagidiotic

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you for sharing the names of the different series.
> Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28.
> Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 3858113


Congratulations  for getting  this uniquely beauty


----------



## seasounds

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you for sharing the names of the different series.
> Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28.
> Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 3858113



She's a real beauty!  Would you mind showing pics that feature her handle more?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you for sharing the names of the different series.
> Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28.
> Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 3858113



This is a beautiful piece ! Congrats on getting this one!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes! 

Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.


----------



## kathydep

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454


This is the best one out of the bunch! Still classy and understated. Congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454



It looks so cute now! You posed with the soft toys!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## seasounds

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454



This is really a statement piece!  You are truly fortunate!


----------



## Rhl2987

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454


Great pictures!! Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you for sharing the names of the different series.
> Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28.
> Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 3858113


Wow! Very unique Kelly! Love the combo! Congratulations


----------



## westcoastgal

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454


I really like this handle on your bag color in particular. Good choice!


----------



## carlinha

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454


amazing bag, congrats!!!!


----------



## lovefirey

gabri2040 said:


> Colour VERT FONCÉ... any info on that colour? Is it new and maybe also Birkins, belts or bracelets in that colour? Saw today a Jige in Swift and fell in love with that colour. Thank you



I got a Jige Swift in this color back in May!!!


----------



## Kkho

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454



Wow!! This is probably the best combo I've seen! Congrats on the lovely bag.


----------



## twigz

Thanks for your pictures, it's the most outstanding Au Galop version, I'm getting soooo excited about receiving mine the next few days!


----------



## JadeFor3st

twigz said:


> Thanks for your pictures, it's the most outstanding Au Galop version, I'm getting soooo excited about receiving mine the next few days!



I’m so excited for you! I think you’ll love her! She’s really beautiful IRL.


----------



## kelly7

Sooo beautifull !  Love the color combo, Congratulations.


----------



## ghoztz

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454



great contrast detail!  I wonder if the handle is comfortable to be used as it is a little wider than the usual K...


----------



## xiaoxiao

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic, seasounds, and obsessedwhermes!
> 
> Per seasounds’ request, detailed pictures of bag’s handle.
> 
> View attachment 3858454


 

I’m obsessed! You never have to worry about wrapping that handle. Congrats!! What a beauty you have there.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cavalla

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you for sharing the names of the different series.
> Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28.
> Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 3858113



Big big congrats on getting this beauty!!!! I saw this bag in person and immediately my doubts for light-colored bag is gone. Such a gorgeous bag! I'm really hoping my SA will get me one! Enjoy your journey with this beauty!!


----------



## JadeFor3st

ghoztz said:


> great contrast detail!  I wonder if the handle is comfortable to be used as it is a little wider than the usual K...



I went and dug out my other kellies to compare the handles; only my SO Black Kelly is not covered in twillies. As pictured, I think the handles are about the same (at least width-wise). It feels quite comfortable in my hands, however, most of the time, I like holding it on my arm.


----------



## JadeFor3st

cavalla said:


> Big big congrats on getting this beauty!!!! I saw this bag in person and immediately my doubts for light-colored bag is gone. Such a gorgeous bag! I'm really hoping my SA will get me one! Enjoy your journey with this beauty!!



Thank you! I hope your SA will be able to get you one too. Originally I was hesitant since I already have a 25 Craie Kelly. But after seeing it in person, all hesitations were gone! The stitching and the details put into the handle is to be admired.


----------



## cavalla

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you! I hope your SA will be able to get you one too. Originally I was hesitant since I already have a 25 Craie Kelly. But after seeing it in person, all hesitations were gone! The stitching and the details put into the handle is to be admired.



I particularly love those 2 Rouge H dots when I saw it. It's a tiny detail but such a nice touch! They warm up the bag. This bag just keeps surprising you and keep your eyes on it. I'm really happy for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pretty99 said:


> Something maybe u guys had been waited to see, here's the Kelly au cheval series, Kelly au Trôt 32
> View attachment 3854366
> 
> View attachment 3854367
> View attachment 3854368
> 
> Exact spec of the bag is body BE Togo, with lime chèvre, indigo and vert fonce box leather design details.



I am offered this bag. I turned down the malachite one. I have pics of that if anyone is interested. I wasn't sure it was k32. I thought it would be 28. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

The malachite one. I turned it down.


----------



## Hermezzy

Sarah_sarah said:


> The malachite one. I turned it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869315


Ehh I think you made the right choice.  To me the colors really don't cross-pollinate well.


----------



## mp4

LVLover said:


> will vert vertigo be available in togo birkin?



Not sure but my K is Clemence.  The grain pretty tight tho.



gabri2040 said:


> Colour VERT FONCÉ... any info on that colour? Is it new and maybe also Birkins, belts or bracelets in that colour? Saw today a Jige in Swift and fell in love with that colour. Thank you



I recently posted a pic in the green color family thread.  VF is a wonderful alternative to black!  



Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you for sharing the names of the different series.
> Below is the Kelly au Galop in size 28.
> Spec: Craie Togo body with handle in Craie/Rough H/Fauve/Noir, Sombrero and Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 3858113



This is really special!  Congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hermezzy said:


> Ehh I think you made the right choice.  To me the colors really don't cross-pollinate well.



I figured there was something off. [emoji4]


----------



## suziez

Hermezzy said:


> Ehh I think you made the right choice.  To me the colors really don't cross-pollinate well.


so agree


----------



## chicinthecity777

Comparison photo of RP and Tosca in togo and Epsom. RP is definitely brighter. Tosca in togo is more muted.


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Comparison photo of RP and Tosca in togo and Epsom. RP is definitely brighter. Tosca in togo is more muted.
> View attachment 3870497


Thanks  xx


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Comparison photo of RP and Tosca in togo and Epsom. RP is definitely brighter. Tosca in togo is more muted.
> View attachment 3870497



Sweet bags!


----------



## Hermezzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Comparison photo of RP and Tosca in togo and Epsom. RP is definitely brighter. Tosca in togo is more muted.
> View attachment 3870497


Gorgeous.  I really need to see rose pourpre in person.  The photos I've seen really can sometimes accentuate the pink undertones or the purple...seems like a very complex and sophisticated color!


----------



## westcoastgal

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous.  I really need to see rose pourpre in person.  The photos I've seen really can sometimes accentuate the pink undertones or the purple...seems like a very complex and sophisticated color!


This color looks either hot pink, magenta, or purple pink. It looks really nice with black and denim, but it seems to me it could also go with light neutrals.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

Sarah_sarah said:


> The malachite one. I turned it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869315


What is this blue? I think a different blue could have looked great with malachite. I hope it was truly someone's opinion that these two colors would look interesting together, instead of just using up a piece of leather the right size. Hermès really knows color and often puts things together which I may not have thought of. I guess it's good their artists take color risks bc usually it turns out.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

westcoastgal said:


> What is this blue? I think a different blue could have looked great with malachite. I hope it was truly someone's opinion that these two colors would look interesting together, instead of just using up a piece of leather the right size. Hermès really knows color and often puts things together which I may not have thought of. I guess it's good their artists take color risks bc usually it turns out.



It could always be a case that it may look better in person than on the photos. I guess somewhere, someone decided it would look interesting. But you are totally right, a different blue would have worked out better. I just couldn't buy this one. It was to much for me.


----------



## EllenTsai

99% of H scarves looks better in person than on their website... <<< somehow just want to get this off my chest


----------



## MSO13

EllenTsai said:


> 99% of H scarves looks better in person than on their website... <<< somehow just want to get this off my chest


it’s intentional to prevent counterfeits...


----------



## Ang-Lin

MSO13 said:


> it’s intentional to prevent counterfeits...


How interesting! never thought that was the reason. I agree with @EllenTsai that they do look better (a lot, actually) in person!


----------



## hbr

Hi everyone!  I just got back from Paris and got a medor in Menthe Chèvre [emoji172]. I’m just curious if this color has been brought back for fall or spring?  Would love some insight!  Thanks!


----------



## Hermezzy

hbr said:


> Hi everyone!  I just got back from Paris and got a medor in Menthe Chèvre [emoji172]. I’m just curious if this color has been brought back for fall or spring?  Would love some insight!  Thanks!


Would love to see pics of that new gorgeous medor!


----------



## replayii

Has anyone heard anything about the colors for the upcoming season? Not the ones just arrived in store but maybe spring summer? Or is it too early to find out?


----------



## Sparkledolll

replayii said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the colors for the upcoming season? Not the ones just arrived in store but maybe spring summer? Or is it too early to find out?



All I know is that my SA said there’s a new light pink coming. I’ve been asking for rose Sakura/Confetti forever so it’s about time!


----------



## chicinthecity777

replayii said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the colors for the upcoming season? Not the ones just arrived in store but maybe spring summer? Or is it too early to find out?


SMs normally go to Paris in January. So I guess we will know more after that.


----------



## replayii

Natalie j said:


> All I know is that my SA said there’s a new light pink coming. I’ve been asking for rose Sakura/Confetti forever so it’s about time!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> SMs normally go to Paris in January. So I guess we will know more after that.



Thanks, hopefully we will find out by end of Jan.

A light pink sounds pretty, can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## shuemacher

Just received the pics for Bleu Brighton. I cant wait to get something in BB....


----------



## Meta

replayii said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the colors for the upcoming season? Not the ones just arrived in store but maybe spring summer? Or is it too early to find out?


Colors for SS18 are Bleu Brighton, Capucine, Magnolia, Azul, and Amber as mentioned by @pretty99 here.

The podium for Jan will be for FW18. Hope this helps.


----------



## tramcaro

On the Hermes website, “magnolia” is mentioned for the earrings in one of the pictures.  The colour is in swift for the earrings.  I wonder that is what the new colour is.


----------



## KH8

trying very hard to zoom in to see Magnolia haha


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## tramcaro

KH8 said:


> trying very hard to zoom in to see Magnolia haha



U did such a good job!  I’m hoping that’s what the colour is, very pretty!


----------



## Sic_Sic

Do you think is the bright pink at the ends or the color in the middle?


----------



## tramcaro

Sic_Sic said:


> Do you think is the bright pink at the ends or the color in the middle?



I think they are the same colour but looks different because of the glass.


----------



## westcoastgal

replayii said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the colors for the upcoming season? Not the ones just arrived in store but maybe spring summer? Or is it too early to find out?


Two blues along the tone of blue agate, a yellow, and a light/medium pink (but not super light like sakura). What I’ve heard.


----------



## westcoastgal

It’s more like on the ends. It’s a purplish pink, but lighter than rose poupre. 


Sic_Sic said:


> Do you think is the bright pink at the ends or the color in the middle?


----------



## San2222

I recently saw the azur color (color mentioned for SS) in calvi epsom @ FSH. The color reminded me of blue agate, a soft pretty blue, nice netural (not bright blue like zanzibar).  I even asked the sa to show me something in blue agate to compare the color.  Since i already had blue agate calvi, i didn't end up getting the azur.


----------



## Angelian

tramcaro said:


> On the Hermes website, “magnolia” is mentioned for the earrings in one of the pictures.  The colour is in swift for the earrings.  I wonder that is what the new colour is.





KH8 said:


> trying very hard to zoom in to see Magnolia haha





westcoastgal said:


> It’s more like on the ends. It’s a purplish pink, but lighter than rose poupre.



Sharing a pic of a leather bracelet currently available online. I thought it was rose pourpre, but the link and my order confirmation say it is magnolia!
http://netherlands.hermes.com/juwel...ck-42618.html?color_hermes=MAGNOLIA&nuance=1#


----------



## burukogepanda

Angelian said:


> Sharing a pic of a leather bracelet currently available online. I thought it was rose pourpre, but the link and my order confirmation say it is magnolia!
> http://netherlands.hermes.com/juwel...ck-42618.html?color_hermes=MAGNOLIA&nuance=1#
> View attachment 3907435



Thanks for the info, such a smart way to confirm the color!

There is also a bicolor one listed, posting comparison picture between RP and Magnolia from h.com. Not sure about Magnolia being lighter, but it looks to be more purple:



Link to product:
http://m.ireland.hermes.com/jewelry....html?color_hermes=CAPUCINE/MAGNOLIA&nuance=1


----------



## cavalla

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks for the info, such a smart way to confirm the color!
> 
> There is also a bicolor one listed, posting comparison picture between RP and Magnolia from h.com. Not sure about Magnolia being lighter, but it looks to be more purple:
> View attachment 3907515
> 
> 
> Link to product:
> http://m.ireland.hermes.com/jewelry....html?color_hermes=CAPUCINE/MAGNOLIA&nuance=1



Interesting! It makes RP look tosca in this comparison.


----------



## Cambridge Girl

tramcaro said:


> On the Hermes website, “magnolia” is mentioned for the earrings in one of the pictures.  The colour is in swift for the earrings.  I wonder that is what the new colour is.


I’ve found a close-up shot of those earrings on Vogue.com! It’s very bright (almost neon?) in Swift!!
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/hermes/slideshow/details#47

Photo courtesy of Vogue.com:


----------



## tramcaro

Cambridge Girl said:


> I’ve found a close-up shot of those earrings on Vogue.com! It’s very bright (almost neon?) in Swift!!
> https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/hermes/slideshow/details#47
> 
> Photo courtesy of Vogue.com:



Great spy work, @Cambridge Girl!  I’m loving that colour!


----------



## Cambridge Girl

tramcaro said:


> Great spy work, @Cambridge Girl!  I’m loving that colour!


I’m in love with the colour too!! I’m contemplating whether I should request a K in Rose Pourpre now, or wait for a K in Magnolia next year Magnolia looks pinker than RP in Vogue’s close up shot, but it’s the other way round in H.com’s bracelets comparison photo posted by Burukogepanda!!


----------



## tramcaro

Cambridge Girl said:


> I’m in love with the colour too!! I’m contemplating whether I should request a K in Rose Pourpre now, or wait for a K in Magnolia next year Magnolia looks pinker than RP in Vogue’s close up shot, but it’s the other way round in H.com’s bracelets comparison photo posted by Burukogepanda!!



I’m contemplating the same... I think I may wait for the magnolia kelly, personally...


----------



## Angelian

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks for the info, such a smart way to confirm the color!
> 
> There is also a bicolor one listed, posting comparison picture between RP and Magnolia from h.com. Not sure about Magnolia being lighter, but it looks to be more purple:
> View attachment 3907515
> 
> 
> Link to product:
> http://m.ireland.hermes.com/jewelry....html?color_hermes=CAPUCINE/MAGNOLIA&nuance=1



Yes, looks like more purple, and I would prefer that. Very curious to see the colour in person, will collect my Hapi in a week.


----------



## Meta

Sharing Magnolia Camail keyholder/charm from Instagram.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> Sharing Magnolia Camail keyholder/charm from Instagram.
> View attachment 3907756



Oh that is very bright! Looks nothing like the h.com pics. But beautiful paired with that dark blue.


----------



## burukogepanda

weN84 said:


> Sharing Magnolia Camail keyholder/charm from Instagram.
> View attachment 3907756



That is so very pretty [emoji7] thank you for sharing~


----------



## Sic_Sic

weN84 said:


> Sharing Magnolia Camail keyholder/charm from Instagram.
> View attachment 3907756




Thank you so much for sharing! 

Does it mean there is another light pink or this is it?


----------



## Meta

Sic_Sic said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> Does it mean there is another light pink or this is it?


I personally have not heard of any light pink coming for SS18. The new colors for SS18 have been mentioned here.


----------



## San2222

ss azur color


----------



## DH sucker

San2222 said:


> ss azur color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908753



Anyone have a comparison photo with blue agate?


----------



## Ang-Lin

San2222 said:


> ss azur color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908753


Oh wow. That does remind me of blue agate. I also would love to see a comparison between the two if possible, although at first glance Azure looks more muted and has a bit more grey undertone.


----------



## San2222

DH sucker said:


> Anyone have a comparison photo with blue agate?





Ang-Lin said:


> Oh wow. That does remind me of blue agate. I also would love to see a comparison between the two if possible, although at first glance Azure looks more muted and has a bit more grey undertone.


Would love to see comparisona too...I took a photo of my blue agate calvi, blue agate looks one shade darker to me...


----------



## San2222

Blue agate vs azur...


----------



## San2222

Blue brighton...so similar to blue agate too...


----------



## starprism_7

San2222 said:


> ss azur color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908753


It kinda remindes me of blue jeans..


----------



## danny123

San2222 said:


> ss azur color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908753


i know this colour will come in some mens bags, nice to see some "different" colours for mens collection other than only dark colours like navy blue and brown


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Azur Constance for reference from IG...


----------



## Meta

Azur reminds me of Bleu Paradis, a more muted version. Bleu Brighton is a reissue, so nothing new there although this new batch might vary from the ones in the past ever so slightly (as we've sometimes seen happened in the past with reissued colors).


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Azur reminds me of Bleu Paradis, a more muted version. Bleu Brighton is a reissue, so nothing new there although this new batch might vary from the ones in the past ever so slightly (as we've sometimes seen happened in the past with reissued colors).



I may be wrong but I remember Bleu Brighton as an exotic in the past


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> I may be wrong but I remember Bleu Brighton as an exotic in the past


It was available for exotics and also regular leather in Clemence and Chevre.  Attaching images below that's from the reference thread for blue.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Azur Constance for reference from IG...



I love love love this colour! I want a B/K in this colour lol... you don’t know what you’ve started babe


----------



## etoile de mer

San2222 said:


> ss azur color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908753





San2222 said:


> Blue brighton...so similar to blue agate too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909504





Israeli_Flava said:


> Azur Constance for reference from IG...



Many thanks for sharing, I've been hoping for a medium to pale blue!  I look forward seeing which leathers they use for these blues!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Azur Constance for reference from IG...


I love this!!! Time to call the SA and drop hints!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Yay. I should call my SA and change my podium order


----------



## Kkho

I'm


----------



## Kkho

I'm


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Azur Constance for reference from IG...



Although lovely, I’m a little bored by the slightly different hues of blue. blue agate/blue Brighton/ blue azur/ blue paradis

Can we get a different blue please?


----------



## koeeeee

Posted by a reseller.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

koeeeee said:


> Posted by a reseller.


Ohhhhhh magnolia!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Although lovely, I’m a little bored by the slightly different hues of blue. blue agate/blue Brighton/ blue azur/ blue paradis
> 
> Can we get a different blue please?



I hear ya.


----------



## tramcaro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhhh magnolia!



I know!  I thought of you when I saw this pink!  It will be perfect for a constance!


----------



## Meta

@koeeeee Thank you for sharing the swatches. So both blues for SS18 are reissues - Bleu Brighton from FW06 and Azur from SS11.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A Magnolia Bolide would be a good companion for a Rose Pourpre Birkin.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Magnolia reminds me of Gucci's Candy Pink. I think it would look great on a B25!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## replayii

Magnolia roulis from a reseller site


----------



## Pinayfrench

B25 or K28 for thiis Magnolia color


----------



## odette57

^ or a C18 in that magnolia color!


----------



## Pinayfrench

odette57 said:


> ^ or a C18 in that magnolia color!


Oh yes. That would be great.


----------



## Ang-Lin

replayii said:


> Magnolia roulis from a reseller site
> 
> View attachment 3912171


the color looks so stunning on Evercolor!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Magnolia will be my next project.


----------



## sydgirl

Any news if magnolia will be available in bs & ks? 
Leathers? So far looking like epsom and evercolor... togo?? 
Beautiful pink!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

replayii said:


> Magnolia roulis from a reseller site
> 
> View attachment 3912171


Wow! That’s soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Not sure if it’s been posted here before, but I just saw a KDT in Magnolia GHW on H’s UK site: http://m.uk.hermes.com/jewelry/leat...2cd-72414.html?color_hermes=MAGNOLIA&nuance=1

I’m confused! It looks even more purple than Pourpre/Tosca in this photo (swift leather), but it looks pinker in the swatches and on products shown a few posts back?!


----------



## Monique1004

Cambridge Girl said:


> Not sure if it’s been posted here before, but I just saw a KDT in Magnolia GHW on H’s UK site: http://m.uk.hermes.com/jewelry/leat...2cd-72414.html?color_hermes=MAGNOLIA&nuance=1
> 
> I’m confused! It looks even more purple than Pourpre/Tosca in this photo (swift leather), but it looks pinker in the swatches and on products shown a few posts back?!



I think RP is darker & slightly redder than magnolia.


----------



## Angelian

Picked up my Hapi bracelet in magnolia (swift), so wanted to share here. I don’t have any pink H colours, so can’t provide comparison pics in that regard. Here it is next to my Hapi in black chamonix and my Illusion cuff in bleu sapphire swift.


----------



## Hermezzy

Angelian said:


> Picked up my Hapi bracelet in magnolia (swift), so wanted to share here. I don’t have any pink H colours, so can’t provide comparison pics in that regard. Here it is next to my Hapi in black chamonix and my Illusion cuff in bleu sapphire swift.
> View attachment 3915056
> View attachment 3915057
> View attachment 3915058
> View attachment 3915059


It really is a gorgeous color...one of those that responds so beautifully to different lighting, I would imagine...


----------



## Angelian

Hermezzy said:


> It really is a gorgeous color...one of those that responds so beautifully to different lighting, I would imagine...



Yes very gorgeous, and very difficult to capture the true colour! It appears as a really bright pink in the pics, but IRL it is leaning a bit more towards purple. I love it!


----------



## westcoastgal

Angelian said:


> Picked up my Hapi bracelet in magnolia (swift), so wanted to share here. I don’t have any pink H colours, so can’t provide comparison pics in that regard. Here it is next to my Hapi in black chamonix and my Illusion cuff in bleu sapphire swift.
> View attachment 3915056
> View attachment 3915057
> View attachment 3915058
> View attachment 3915059


I think you really captured the magnolia color accurately - hard to do. Beautiful bracelets.


----------



## Fab41

Cambridge Girl said:


> Not sure if it’s been posted here before, but I just saw a KDT in Magnolia GHW on H’s UK site: http://m.uk.hermes.com/jewelry/leat...2cd-72414.html?color_hermes=MAGNOLIA&nuance=1
> 
> I’m confused! It looks even more purple than Pourpre/Tosca in this photo (swift leather), but it looks pinker in the swatches and on products shown a few posts back?!


I was shown magnolia leather swatch next to pourpre this weekend..it is purplish pink just like pourpre but just a shade lighter..


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Angelian

westcoastgal said:


> I think you really captured the magnolia color accurately - hard to do. Beautiful bracelets.



Thank you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

I also saw on another thread on this forum (posted by @leuleu) a Double Sens 45 in Magnolia (and Bleu Nuit) on H.com website. So divine! I really can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## tramcaro

Ang-Lin said:


> I also saw on another thread on this forum (posted by @leuleu) a Double Sens 45 in Magnolia (and Bleu Nuit) on H.com website. So divine! I really can't wait to see it in person.




I saw that on the UK website.  It’s gorgeous!


----------



## tramcaro

Has anyone heard of any red for the Spring/Summer season?  I’m dying for Rouge Vif or Ruby or Rouge Garange to come back.


----------



## koeeeee

New Amber Yellow


----------



## Dreaming Big

tramcaro said:


> Has anyone heard of any red for the Spring/Summer season?  I’m dying for Rouge Vif or Ruby or Rouge Garange to come back.



Rouge vif is around. I saw a B and a C in store this F/W.


----------



## tramcaro

Dreaming Big said:


> Rouge vif is around. I saw a B and a C in store this F/W.



What leather was he C if you could remember?  I only saw C in ostrich and B, but i’m hoping to Togo Kelly or Epsom C


----------



## impulsive

tramcaro said:


> Has anyone heard of any red for the Spring/Summer season?  I’m dying for Rouge Vif or Ruby or Rouge Garange to come back.



I have been seeing rouge vif on the internet.  Is rouge vif and rouge garrance darker than rouge casaque?  I have a birkin 30 in RC and would like to get a Kelly 28/32 in either vif or garrance.


----------



## tramcaro

impulsive said:


> I have been seeing rouge vif on the internet.  Is rouge vif and rouge garrance darker than rouge casaque?  I have a birkin 30 in RC and would like to get a Kelly 28/32 in either vif or garrance.



I don’t think it’s darker, its tone is more blue-based, rasperry like.


----------



## miss argile

tramcaro said:


> What leather was he C if you could remember?  I only saw C in ostrich and B, but i’m hoping to Togo Kelly or Epsom C


I got a Rouge Vif C19 in Tadelakt this year. Love love the color! and the leather is divine.
Think its available in Togo for B as well.


----------



## Blushingnude

tramcaro said:


> Has anyone heard of any red for the Spring/Summer season?  I’m dying for Rouge Vif or Ruby or Rouge Garange to come back.


i bought a rouge vif kelly in togo a few months ago!


----------



## shopaholicious

koeeeee said:


> New Amber Yellow


I am guessing Amber is in between Soleil and Jaune d’or.  Can’t wait to see more!


----------



## Dreaming Big

tramcaro said:


> What leather was he C if you could remember?  I only saw C in ostrich and B, but i’m hoping to Togo Kelly or Epsom C



The Constance 24 was tadelakt GHW and the Birkin 30 was togo PHW.


----------



## Fab41

miss argile said:


> I got a Rouge Vif C19 in Tadelakt this year. Love love the color! and the leather is divine.
> Think its available in Togo for B as well.


My SA also quoted 19cm for the mini constance.. can you confirm the size? For the longest time i’ve read 18cm.. did they add the 1cm lately? (Don’t have a C yet..). Thanks!


----------



## Meta

tramcaro said:


> Has anyone heard of any red for the Spring/Summer season?  I’m dying for Rouge Vif or Ruby or Rouge Garange to come back.


The red for SS18 is Capucine. (This is featured on the runway in RTW.) Rouge Vif was available in small quantities for B/K in Togo for 2017. Tadelakt items were push offer (e.g., Sellier Kelly, Constance.)

Rouge Casaque is available in limited designs in Evercolor for SS18. The few that I know of are Roulis/Mini Roulis, Jige, and 2002. Rubis seems to be available in Villandry, the new leather. There's one on the US site in the Cinhetic clutch.




No signs of Rouge Garance. HTH.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## miss argile

shopaholicious said:


> I am guessing Amber is in between Soleil and Jaune d’or.  Can’t wait to see more!


Such a handsome yellow, you think it could also be similar to the Paille Yellow color? Saw some constances in Paille Yellow last year, so gorgeous!


----------



## miss argile

Fab41 said:


> My SA also quoted 19cm for the mini constance.. can you confirm the size? For the longest time i’ve read 18cm.. did they add the 1cm lately? (Don’t have a C yet..). Thanks!


I think the 18cm is the older model (18 and 23), and the newer models are 19 and 24.


----------



## tramcaro

Blushingnude said:


> i bought a rouge vif kelly in togo a few months ago!




Was that a size 25?  I would love a pic, it sounds divine!


----------



## tramcaro

weN84 said:


> The red for SS18 is Capucine. (This is featured on the runway in RTW.) Rouge Vif was available in small quantities for B/K in Togo for 2017. Tadelakt items were push offer (e.g., Sellier Kelly, Constance.)
> 
> Rouge Casaque is available in limited designs in Evercolor for SS18. The few that I know of are Roulis/Mini Roulis, Jige, and 2002. Rubis seems to be available in Villandry, the new leather. There's one on the US site in the Cinhetic clutch.
> View attachment 3917534
> 
> 
> 
> No signs of Rouge Garance. HTH.



Wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## shopaholicious

miss argile said:


> Such a handsome yellow, you think it could also be similar to the Paille Yellow color? Saw some constances in Paille Yellow last year, so gorgeous!



Oh that is right!  Someone will enlighten us with comparison photo soon.


----------



## DH sucker

weN84 said:


> The red for SS18 is Capucine. (This is featured on the runway in RTW.) Rouge Vif was available in small quantities for B/K in Togo for 2017. Tadelakt items were push offer (e.g., Sellier Kelly, Constance.)
> 
> Rouge Casaque is available in limited designs in Evercolor for SS18. The few that I know of are Roulis/Mini Roulis, Jige, and 2002. Rubis seems to be available in Villandry, the new leather. There's one on the US site in the Cinhetic clutch.
> View attachment 3917534
> 
> 
> 
> No signs of Rouge Garance. HTH.



Bow down!  Thanks for the info, Wen!


----------



## Ang-Lin

miss argile said:


> Such a handsome yellow, you think it could also be similar to the Paille Yellow color? Saw some constances in Paille Yellow last year, so gorgeous!


That was my first thought too. Paille is like a pale yellow and Amber def reminds me of that!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Fab41 said:


> My SA also quoted 19cm for the mini constance.. can you confirm the size? For the longest time i’ve read 18cm.. did they add the 1cm lately? (Don’t have a C yet..). Thanks!


That's really strange. I got the mini Constance from the H boutique this month and the SA still called it a "Constance 18".  I have two of them now, both of which are this year's purchases (I know, bad) and they're the exact same size. I'll pull one up and do a measure of the base tonight when I go home!


----------



## acrowcounted

Ang-Lin said:


> That's really strange. I got the mini Constance from the H boutique this month and the SA still called it a "Constance 18".  I have two of them now, both of which are this year's purchases (I know, bad) and they're the exact same size. I'll pull one up and do a measure of the base tonight when I go home!


The receipt should list a size too, I believe.


----------



## Ang-Lin

acrowcounted said:


> The receipt should list a size too, I believe.


Yah I looked it up right before I responded just out of curiosity. The only thing it says is "Sac Constance III Mini Veau Epsom", the price, the item code, the color and of course my SA's name.  It's quite strange...


----------



## azukitea

miss argile said:


> I think the 18cm is the older model (18 and 23), and the newer models are 19 and 24.


i just bought a mini C 2 weeks ago at fsh it is definitely measured  ( i used a tape measure just now) 18cm across!! not 19


----------



## azukitea

azukitea said:


> i just bought a mini C 2 weeks ago at fsh it is definitely measured  ( i used a tape measure just now) 18cm across!! not 19


i also read somewhere that constance varies between 23 and 24 someone who recently bought one might be able to confirm?


----------



## Pinayfrench

weN84 said:


> Colors for SS18 are Bleu Brighton, Capucine, Magnolia, Azul, and Amber as mentioned by @pretty99 here.
> 
> The podium for Jan will be for FW18. Hope this helps.


Can we order now these colors for the Podium in January?


----------



## Meta

Pinayfrench said:


> Can we order now these colors for the Podium in January?


You can check with your SA on the style of bag you're interested in for SS18 colors and see if the store ordered them. If so, perhaps they can let you know when one comes in. The January podium is for FW18.


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> i also read somewhere that constance varies between 23 and 24 someone who recently bought one might be able to confirm?


They will all vary a little, being handcut and hand made. I know my Cs are definitely not identical in dimension.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Fab41

Thanks for the input ladies..i’ve asked my SA to help get me my first C and she asked me my preferred size.. of course i realize it’s not always wise to go big so trying to figure out if the mini is not “too mini”...


periogirl28 said:


> They will all vary a little, being handcut and hand made. I know my Cs are definitely not identical in dimension.


----------



## klynneann

koeeeee said:


> New Amber Yellow


This is gorgeous!  Any intel on what leathers it will come in?  TIA!


----------



## Meta

klynneann said:


> This is gorgeous!  Any intel on what leathers it will come in?  TIA!


I saw swatches for Togo, Swift, and Chevre. I know it also comes in Epsom and if I'm not mistaken Clemence. HTH.


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> I saw swatches for Togo, Swift, and Chevre. I know it also comes in Epsom and if I'm not mistaken Clemence. HTH.


Thank you!


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone have any idea what bags styles and leathers will Magnolia come in? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tramcaro

Cambridge Girl said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone have any idea what bags styles and leathers will Magnolia come in? Thanks in advance!




I’m hoping it’s Kelly style...


----------



## Fab41

tramcaro said:


> I’m hoping it’s Kelly style...


----------



## Blushingnude

tramcaro said:


> Was that a size 25?  I would love a pic, it sounds divine!


it was a 28!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Saw these two colors on the french website but was unsure of the names as it only their reference numbers. So to be sure before i post, I asked my SA their color names. Confirmed that this is Magnolia and Blue Brighton. Yay, I hope my podium order for Magnolia will be accepted. Crossing my fingers


----------



## Ang-Lin

Pinayfrench said:


> Saw these two colors on the french website but was unsure of the names as it only their reference numbers. So to be sure before i post, I asked my SA their color names. Confirmed that this is Magnolia and Blue Brighton. Yay, I hope my podium order for Magnolia will be accepted. Crossing my fingers
> View attachment 3932162
> View attachment 3932163


that is so interesting, i always assume that the blue on the 2nd bag was bleu agate. my eyes are fooling me!


----------



## kathydep

Ang-Lin said:


> that is so interesting, i always assume that the blue on the 2nd bag was bleu agate. my eyes are fooling me!


Blue agate and Rose Pourpre have siblings!


----------



## Ang-Lin

kathydep said:


> Blue agate and Rose Pourpre have siblings!


In case of Bleu Agate, this year she has TWO siblings: Azur and Bleu Brighton


----------



## Pinayfrench

When do the SM's come back from Paris for the PO? I am a bit impatient as to when  I can email my SA to ask what colors were offered.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Pinayfrench said:


> When do the SM's come back from Paris for the PO? I am a bit impatient as to when  I can email my SA to ask what colors were offered.



I believe they already know the new colors! My SA showed me swatches in late December.


----------



## hermezzylife

Pinayfrench said:


> Saw these two colors on the french website but was unsure of the names as it only their reference numbers. So to be sure before i post, I asked my SA their color names. Confirmed that this is Magnolia and Blue Brighton. Yay, I hope my podium order for Magnolia will be accepted. Crossing my fingers
> View attachment 3932162
> View attachment 3932163


Yes looks like rose pourpre and blue agate


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Pinayfrench

LovingTheOrange said:


> I believe they already know the new colors! My SA showed me swatches in late December.


Would you remember if Magnolia is offered?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Pinayfrench said:


> Would you remember if Magnolia is offered?


Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad


----------



## hermezzylife

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad
> 
> View attachment 3933856


----------



## DollyDoll

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad
> 
> View attachment 3933856



Amazing intel! Thankful I didn’t go after Rose Pourpe because I think magnolia is the one [emoji7]


----------



## Pinayfrench

Yay. Thanks a lot. Are the new colors applies also for the Special Order?


----------



## Pinayfrench

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad
> 
> View attachment 3933856


Yay. Thank you. Are the new colors apply also for the Special Orders?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well, I wound up POing a K25 sellier today. We assumed Epsom but I said Togo is fine too. SA seemed to think that RGHW would be an option but if not ghw is fine. They always ask for 3 color choices, so 1st choice Gris Mouette (or Gris asphalte or Gris perle) 2nd choice Rouge VIF or Casaque (or braise, rubis, vermillion) 3rd choice blue electrique, but we felt choices 1 or 2 would be offered. Now the wait begins!


----------



## sydgirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad
> 
> View attachment 3933856


Love magnolia! Thanks for the pic [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinayfrench

BBC said:


> Well, I wound up POing a K25 sellier today. We assumed Epsom but I said Togo is fine too. SA seemed to think that RGHW would be an option but if not ghw is fine. They always ask for 3 color choices, so 1st choice Gris Mouette (or Gris asphalte or Gris perle) 2nd choice Rouge VIF or Casaque (or braise, rubis, vermillion) 3rd choice blue electrique, but we felt choices 1 or 2 would be offered. Now the wait begins!


Yes. I chose 3 colors last month. 1st: Magnolia, 2nd:Rose Pourpre 3rd: Gris Asphalte. B25 in Togo, ghw. All the colors are in. SA said October or November.


----------



## Lvgirl71

tramcaro said:


> Has anyone heard of any red for the Spring/Summer season?  I’m dying for Rouge Vif or Ruby or Rouge Garange to come back.



I just got a Rouge Vif B30 last month and absolutely love it!


----------



## KH8

@BBC RGHW on K??!?!! Wowowowoowowowwww!!


----------



## little.bear

BBC said:


> Well, I wound up POing a K25 sellier today. We assumed Epsom but I said Togo is fine too. SA seemed to think that RGHW would be an option but if not ghw is fine. They always ask for 3 color choices, so 1st choice Gris Mouette (or Gris asphalte or Gris perle) 2nd choice Rouge VIF or Casaque (or braise, rubis, vermillion) 3rd choice blue electrique, but we felt choices 1 or 2 would be offered. Now the wait begins!



Assuming I'm a regular customer, am i allowed to PO or does it work just like special order where you'll need to be offered?


----------



## tramcaro

BBC said:


> Well, I wound up POing a K25 sellier today. We assumed Epsom but I said Togo is fine too. SA seemed to think that RGHW would be an option but if not ghw is fine. They always ask for 3 color choices, so 1st choice Gris Mouette (or Gris asphalte or Gris perle) 2nd choice Rouge VIF or Casaque (or braise, rubis, vermillion) 3rd choice blue electrique, but we felt choices 1 or 2 would be offered. Now the wait begins!



You can PO Rouge Vif?  I thought it’s only Push Offer.  And RGHW on a K?  wow!


----------



## Pinayfrench

tramcaro said:


> You can PO Rouge Vif?  I thought it’s only Push Offer.  And RGHW on a K?  wow!


What is Push offer?


----------



## tramcaro

Pinayfrench said:


> What is Push offer?



Push Offer is a random thing that Hermes makes, and randomly assigns to a store...  Maybe other Hermes experts can chime in, as my experience is still limited.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Rhl2987

I do not know much about the PO process from experience because this will be the first time I’ve placed one. I am interested to know if sombrero leather and RGHW are options. I will be ordering a K28 sellier. My first selection was Blue Obscur sombrero with GHW and my second selection was Vert Fonce Epsom with GHW. 

I’m feeling now like I should put in one or two additional options. My third and fourth options would be K28 retourne Togo leather, vert Fonce with GHW or Gris mouette with PHW.


----------



## dessert1st

Pinayfrench said:


> When do the SM's come back from Paris for the PO? I am a bit impatient as to when  I can email my SA to ask what colors were offered.





LovingTheOrange said:


> I believe they already know the new colors! My SA showed me swatches in late December.




Pinayfrench, were you curious about FW 2018 colors which I believe SMs are going to Podium for or SS18 colors which I think LTO’s pic shows?


----------



## megeve12

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad
> 
> View attachment 3933856


Thank you for sharing! I see rouge casaque is coming back for ss2018! That's good news!  (Love)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

megeve12 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I see rouge casaque is coming back for ss2018! That's good news!  (Love)


No problem! I’m excited for rouge casaque as well. It’s my favorite shade of red. I’m hoping to get one for my mom’s birthday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

KH8 said:


> @BBC RGHW on K??!?!! Wowowowoowowowwww!!





little.bear said:


> Assuming I'm a regular customer, am i allowed to PO or does it work just like special order where you'll need to be offered?





tramcaro said:


> You can PO Rouge Vif?  I thought it’s only Push Offer.  And RGHW on a K?  wow!



The boutique just got the leather swatch box and the hardware samples. RGHW was on the sample and my SA said she believed that it would be an option for this podium. Doesn't mean it will be, but it's easy enough for me to say that's my first choice but GHW is fine if not. I guess I'll know when they get back.

I am pretty darn good with my H colors so I don't need the swatch box. They want three color choices but because they are not sure what will be offered, they prefer a range. So, for example, with my choice #2 of red, I told her that my color range is Rubis to Vermillion. Once you get to Rouge tomate that's too orange, and I already have pink. So first choices in the range were right in the middle - Rouge casaque and Vif and Braise, all of which are colors I have seen lately. 

My boutique requires an appointment for PO but I have been a customer there for a long time so I just have to schedule it. Actually I walked in yesterday without one and my friend was just finishing her appointment and as the SA had time I just went right in. They know I know exactly what I want so I am super quick.


----------



## Pinayfrench

dessert1st said:


> Pinayfrench, were you curious about FW 2018 colors which I believe SMs are going to Podium for or SS18 colors which I think LTO’s pic shows?


It is for the FW 2018 since podium orders will be released for fall winter. Is there other colors for the SS18?


----------



## Blushingnude

tramcaro said:


> You can PO Rouge Vif?  I thought it’s only Push Offer.  And RGHW on a K?  wow!


i got my rouge vif kelly as a PO!


----------



## undeuxtrois

I am wondering if ‘rouge grenat’ is rested in 2017/2108 and if it was replaced by ‘bordeaux’.
I thought it was possible to order in last years SO’s (Clemence) but haven’t seen a bag arriving in the last months...!
(I am in Europe)


----------



## tramcaro

Blushingnude said:


> i got my rouge vif kelly as a PO!



Wow... I’ll better look into this then... What size is your kelly?


----------



## Blushingnude

tramcaro said:


> Wow... I’ll better look into this then... What size is your kelly?


28! i know you are looking for a 25 right? i can't remember if that size was offered when i placed my PO


----------



## etoile de mer

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes it is! Here’s a pic from my sa’s iPad
> 
> View attachment 3933856



Hello, all!  I understood these to be the SS18 colors, but some have noted they are for AW18. Could someone clarify for me?  Thank you!


----------



## Meta

etoile de mer said:


> Hello, all!  I understood these to be the SS18 colors, but some have noted they are for AW18. Could someone clarify for me?  Thank you!


Those are indeed SS18 colors. No one knows the colors for FW18 as yet as podium has just started and will go on until early Feb.


----------



## etoile de mer

weN84 said:


> Those are indeed SS18 colors. No one knows the colors for FW18 as yet as podium has just started and will go on until early Feb.



Thank you so much, *wen*!  Glad to have this clarified...plotting!


----------



## tramcaro

Blushingnude said:


> 28! i know you are looking for a 25 right? i can't remember if that size was offered when i placed my PO



Yeah, I want size 25 as I find that even size 28 is too roomy and too heavy for me.


----------



## Pinayfrench

So my SA emailed that my color choices Magnolia and rose pourpre is not available for the Podium Order. But I am elated that Gris Tourterelle is available. Yay, waiting for this color since 2 seasons. Cannot wait.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Rhl2987

Pinayfrench said:


> So my SA emailed that my color choices Magnolia and rose pourpre is not available for the Podium Order. But I am elated that Gris Tourterelle is available. Yay, waiting for this color since 2 seasons. Cannot wait.


Any idea what leathers GT is available in?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Rhl2987 said:


> Any idea what leathers GT is available in?


No. I asked for Togo and rose gold hardware is what she proposed me


----------



## Pinayfrench

weN84 said:


> Those are indeed SS18 colors. No one knows the colors for FW18 as yet as podium has just started and will go on until early Feb.


Does this means that these colors will probably be available for Special Orders too?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinayfrench said:


> No. I asked for Togo and rose gold hardware is what she proposed me



Yes!!! I would totally do that!!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## KRZ

Pinayfrench said:


> So my SA emailed that my color choices Magnolia and rose pourpre is not available for the Podium Order. But I am elated that Gris Tourterelle is available. Yay, waiting for this color since 2 seasons. Cannot wait.



Gris T!!!! My fav!!! Confirmed right?[emoji7] time to send my wishlist to my SA!


----------



## Pinayfrench

KRZ said:


> Gris T!!!! My fav!!! Confirmed right?[emoji7] time to send my wishlist to my SA!


Yes. May bag is no more a wishlist. It was ordered


----------



## kathydep

Pinayfrench said:


> So my SA emailed that my color choices Magnolia and rose pourpre is not available for the Podium Order. But I am elated that Gris Tourterelle is available. Yay, waiting for this color since 2 seasons. Cannot wait.


Oh crap, there goes my NY resolution out the window!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Yay! My favorite grey is Gris T. I’m excited they are bringing it back!


----------



## little.bear

I enquired with my SM about PO and he openly shared the colour options he had for SS but when I asked about whether I could place a PO for FW, he said no. I suppose I haven't established a VIP relationship to be offered one just yet. But he will share the FW colour options with me once it's available to him.


----------



## starprism_7

Saw this in the resellers instagram. Is this the new Ambre & reissued Azur? Credits to qbabydoll instagram


----------



## LovingTheOrange

starprism_7 said:


> Saw this in the resellers instagram. Is this the new Ambre & reissued Azur? Credits to qbabydoll instagram


I can confirm the Picotin is the new ambre! I was offered that bag and turned it down. The inner lining of the ombré Picotin is called Celeste


----------



## ShyShy

Just saw this on Instagram, posted by ********.  Magnolia, from SS2018.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShyShy said:


> Just saw this on Instagram, posted by ********.  Magnolia, from SS2018.
> View attachment 3941005


*Sooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## periogirl28

Celeste was a blue previously available.


----------



## Fab41

starprism_7 said:


> Saw this in the resellers instagram. Is this the new Ambre & reissued Azur? Credits to qbabydoll instagram


Me thinks this ambre would make a poppin constance!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## 27leborse

starprism_7 said:


> Saw this in the resellers instagram. Is this the new Ambre & reissued Azur? Credits to qbabydoll instagram


The blue Birkin looks more like blue Brighton, one of my favorite H colors, to me than azur. Curious what others think...


----------



## Fab41

27leborse said:


> The blue Birkin looks more like blue Brighton, one of my favorite H colors, to me than azur. Curious what others think...


U are correct, accdg to the hermes color thread 7E is blue brighton  ... you made me look up the thread hehe
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-leather-color-codes.873872/page-13


----------



## ShyShy

Another pic of magnolia by ******** on instagram.


----------



## Notorious Pink

starprism_7 said:


> Saw this in the resellers instagram. Is this the new Ambre & reissued Azur? Credits to qbabydoll instagram





27leborse said:


> The blue Birkin looks more like blue Brighton, one of my favorite H colors, to me than azur. Curious what others think...





Fab41 said:


> U are correct, accdg to the hermes color thread 7E is blue brighton  ... you made me look up the thread hehe
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-leather-color-codes.873872/page-13



I'm pretty sure it is indeed Azur. I was shown an Azur bag last week and I had asked the SA if it was Brighton or possibly Agate, and he was surprised that I was wrong - it was Azur!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Not sure if this has been posted before, but this is the first I saw a Verrou Chaine in Bleu Brighton on the U.S. website. 

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/verrou-chaine-mini-bag-H071320CK7E/


----------



## ladyhermes

Since many SM are now at the podium or on their way it would be great is we could share what we hear for AW 2018.


----------



## hoot

ladyhermes said:


> Since many SM are now at the podium or on their way it would be great is we could share what we hear for AW 2018.



I just placed a PO for a K25 sellier in chèvre, noir with ghw!  
I wasn't planing on placing one this round but when I found out chèvre was available, I jumped! Rghw is also available on some styles as well this round.


----------



## kathydep

hoot said:


> I just placed a PO for a K25 sellier in chèvre, noir with ghw!
> I wasn't planing on placing one this round but when I found out chèvre was available, I jumped! Rghw is also available on some styles as well this round.


Whaaaaaattttt? Congrats!!! And my head is spinning- RGHW will be available too? Yay!


----------



## hoot

kathydep said:


> Whaaaaaattttt? Congrats!!! And my head is spinning- RGHW will be available too? Yay!


Thank you!! 
I wish I would have asked my sa more questions! Everything was a blur after hearing her say chèvre sellier! Lol!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Saw this on french website. Ambre and gold


----------



## kath00

First look at Azur for me.  Courtesy of Instagram account on pix.


----------



## Pinayfrench

ladyhermes said:


> Since many SM are now at the podium or on their way it would be great is we could share what we hear for AW 2018.


I placed an order for B30 in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW.


----------



## QuelleFromage

27leborse said:


> The blue Birkin looks more like blue Brighton, one of my favorite H colors, to me than azur. Curious what others think...





Fab41 said:


> U are correct, accdg to the hermes color thread 7E is blue brighton  ... you made me look up the thread hehe
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-leather-color-codes.873872/page-13



That bag is Bleu Brighton, Azur is less saturated per the more recent photo posted


----------



## QuelleFromage

ps I PO'd a K28 retourné in Gris T Togo with GHW. My SA said he wasn't sure if RGHW was real or not but he will try. Either way my first order in any gold HW. I'll probably also SO a bag with a contrast interior...I have almost all sellier Ks and need to change it up. At this point I have three outstanding SOs so I'm doubling up on everything!!


----------



## little.bear

Has anyone heard about the colour blue encre? My SM said that it’s available for FW


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## little.bear

hoot said:


> I just placed a PO for a K25 sellier in chèvre, noir with ghw!
> I wasn't planing on placing one this round but when I found out chèvre was available, I jumped! Rghw is also available on some styles as well this round.



When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> ps I PO'd a K28 retourné in Gris T Togo with GHW. My SA said he wasn't sure if RGHW was real or not but he will try. Either way my first order in any gold HW. I'll probably also SO a bag with a contrast interior...I have almost all sellier Ks and need to change it up. At this point I have three outstanding SOs so I'm doubling up on everything!!


I hope those all come in asap.


----------



## westcoastgal

little.bear said:


> Has anyone heard about the colour blue encre? My SM said that it’s available for FW


I haven’t heard but I’m interested to hear this!


----------



## Fab41

little.bear said:


> When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?


Curious on the answers to this..
Just out of curiousity because i’m no VIP to be a PO client..


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

little.bear said:


> When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?


In my experience no, I placed an order for a KP which never came, but because I was so disappointed about it I was offered my first SO and the promise of the first KP they get in, it will be RP in swift with PHW hardware,  I have requested a Kelly Togo sellier in Gris T with RGHW for this podium but not getting my hopes up!  On a side note I did get my first PO order. Think it’s in the hands of the H fairy where’re you get it or not.


----------



## little.bear

Pinkfairyjade said:


> In my experience no, I placed an order for a KP which never came, but because I was so disappointed about it I was offered my first SO and the promise of the first KP they get in, it will be RP in swift with PHW hardware,  I have requested a Kelly Togo sellier in Gris T with RGHW for this podium but not getting my hopes up!  On a side note I did get my first PO order. Think it’s in the hands of the H fairy where’re you get it or not.



Yeh when I asked my SM, he did say that he doesn’t take PO’s because there’s no guarantee to any of the bags I want.  He doesn’t really know what’s available for PO till he arrives and places his orders. Anyway, hermes works in mysterious ways so who knows how true his statement is. I have shared with him my wishlist so hopefully it’ll come true


----------



## hoot

little.bear said:


> When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?


I can only speak of my experience. I have received the POs I have placed. Our SM gets the list a couple days before leaving for podium so we know what we have to choose from. 


Fab41 said:


> Curious on the answers to this..
> Just out of curiousity because i’m no VIP to be a PO client..


I'm definitely not a VIP client. It's more of a courtesy to loyal customers to be able to place a PO imo. In fact, my SA always encourages me to place one every round (because the SA says I can always decline it when it comes in) but I don't. I have to pace myself


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?


Stores have had POs either take way too long to arrive or cancelled without any reason by Paris. I have been told this by SMs in Europe and Asia. So there is no guarantee. Some of mine have arrived, some never.


----------



## little.bear

hoot said:


> I can only speak of my experience. I have received the POs I have placed. Our SM gets the list a couple days before leaving for podium so we know what we have to choose from.
> 
> I'm definitely not a VIP client. It's more of a courtesy to loyal customers to be able to place a PO imo. In fact, my SA always encourages me to place one every round (because the SA says I can always decline it when it comes in) but I don't. I have to pace myself



Yep that’s correct. My SM shared with me the list of colours, leathers and style choices a few days before he left so I was able to revise my wishlist and resend to him. He said that whilst he’s got a list to play with and potentially order, he doesn’t know exactly what he can order and how many he can until he gets to the PO and only has several hours to do it. Can be stressful and I’m sure he’s got a ton of other things to consider. What he orders could also get cancelled so he has to choose carefully coz once it’s cancelled, he can’t just replace it with another option.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Being relatively new to H (been collecting for 2 yrs), my experience re: PO has been receiving a notice from my SA (phone call, email, or in person) prior to podium regarding my definite wish list. We go over all specs in great detail and she usually comments on the likelihood of my wishlist coming to life which as of late has been nil (would love B30 raisin box or B30 vert de gris someday).

This round, I added a Gris T Jige to my wish list— have high hopes this will come in since it sounds like Gris T is making a comeback.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> ps I PO'd a K28 retourné in Gris T Togo with GHW. My SA said he wasn't sure if RGHW was real or not but he will try. Either way my first order in any gold HW. I'll probably also SO a bag with a contrast interior...I have almost all sellier Ks and need to change it up. At this point I have three outstanding SOs so I'm doubling up on everything!!



QF I placed a similar order....gris T or gris m in a sellier K25. I only have one K, a sellier 28. My SA did say RGHW was an option, but who knows? And YES I also plan to place an SO for another K25 in chèvre, but the way people have been waiting for them I do hesitate a bit.



little.bear said:


> When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?



For me - usually. Our SM sits with me and puts everything down on a notecard. I have to give her three color choices and its a range, so I will say something like - with red - anything from Rubis to Vermillion, but not rose extreme (too pink) or rouge tomate (too orange) or rouge H (too brown) and then she has an idea of which shades I like so we'll write down Rouge VIF, Rouge Casaque, Braise, Rubis, Garrance, etc and she will do her best to get something in the right shade of red, and if not, will then go to my second choice of colors. The only problem that I have had is when she is just not allocated certain items. It took many years to get a B25 from her, and that may have been only the boutique's second or third one (but she did wind up getting me pink ghw, which no one else here has at all).


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> ps I PO'd a K28 retourné in Gris T Togo with GHW. My SA said he wasn't sure if RGHW was real or not but he will try. Either way my first order in any gold HW. I'll probably also SO a bag with a contrast interior...I have almost all sellier Ks and need to change it up. At this point I have three outstanding SOs so I'm doubling up on everything!!



I am venturing into the GHW world for the first time too...my SA and I are calling it my Hermevolution


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> I hope those all come in asap.



You and me both! Although, if they all come in at once, I will need to mortgage the house 



BBC said:


> QF I placed a similar order....gris T or gris m in a sellier K25. I only have one K, a sellier 28. My SA did say RGHW was an option, but who knows? And YES I also plan to place an SO for another K25 in chèvre, but the way people have been waiting for them I do hesitate a bit.


I have three sellier Ks on SO....one came so I do believe it is possible...but I am starting to order Bs and retourné just in case lol!!



cavluv said:


> I am venturing into the GHW world for the first time too...my SA and I are calling it my Hermevolution



I like that  I kind of wish I'd ordered the raisin K25 with GHW but since it's still in the ether....at this point I just see all orders as something that will eventually happen. My Barenia B took the shortest time, less than six months from my basically laying claim to the next Barenia B or K that came to Beverly Hills.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Sooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Right?????   If we didn’t have RS.......


----------



## little.bear

Ahh my SM just came back from Paris. He’s got me excited about the new navy colour called blue encre. Hopefully someone here has seen it and can shed some light to what this navy looks like. Apparently it’s slightly lighter than blue sapphire [emoji33]


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Right?????   If we didn’t have RS.......


Precisely


----------



## westcoastgal

little.bear said:


> Ahh my SM just came back from Paris. He’s got me excited about the new navy colour called blue encre. Hopefully someone here has seen it and can shed some light to what this navy looks like. Apparently it’s slightly lighter than blue sapphire [emoji33]


I guess that means blue ink? Sounds pretty. I love hearing about new colors!


----------



## perthhermes

little.bear said:


> When people say that their PO bag is placed, based on experience, are you always guaranteed to receive it? Or not necessarily the case?



Personal experience - always received the order. 100%.  And always comes earlier then I was told.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My SA has just confirmed that my podium order has been placed! B25 Gris T Togo with RGHW!  She’s hoping for delivery next season, so is that AW18 or next year? So excited for this one.


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing some intel from my dear SA just back from Podium.
For watches and jewellery.
There will be jewellery using more coloured stones including black spinels and Emeralds (!) 
Many more designs in RG and YG and also mixing the 3 golds in 1 piece eg bi- metal bracelets and necklaces. 
New H Hour watches with wider straps, bi- colour dials with corresponding bi- coloured enamelled H bezel.


----------



## periogirl28

Strap customization 
One will be able to order canvas/ wool/ leather and Croc straps in various colours, widths and in different combinations. Eg a customer could do a canvas strap with just Croc leather at the clasp ends. Hardware offered mainly PHW. These straps are not ordered as A La Carte.


----------



## periogirl28

Bags
New version of Kelly backpack with no handle and no feet, only the double shoulder straps. 
The standout craftsmanship will be shown in seamless marquetry of exotic and normal leathers. Eg as shown on the HAC at the men's RTW show. 
Eg. A Constance will have 3 diagonal sections, of 3 blues in Croc, Ostrich and leather. The panels will run through the C clasp and have the corresponding inlaid leathers.
The main thing which impressed my SA (and he is not easily impressed) is how the leathers have no visible stitched joints unlike the Au Galop handles (which didn't impress him)
There will be also be a Birkin in regular leather with 2 vertical thin strips of leather running down on 1 side only. Also seamless inlay. 
Want to thank my SA for letting me share this.


----------



## HereToLearn

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Being relatively new to H (been collecting for 2 yrs), my experience re: PO has been receiving a notice from my SA (phone call, email, or in person) prior to podium regarding my definite wish list. We go over all specs in great detail and she usually comments on the likelihood of my wishlist coming to life which as of late has been nil (would love B30 raisin box or B30 vert de gris someday).
> 
> This round, I added a Gris T Jige to my wish list— have high hopes this will come in since it sounds like Gris T is making a comeback.


Wow. You have a terrific relationship and communication with your SA!


----------



## little.bear

My SM said there will be really cool trench coats designed as rain coats to protect B/Ks.  He said they are very well made and sold separately as an accessory. He did say that they are difficult to put on but looks super cool! 

Birkins in classic colours will come in RGHW now  too bad my priority is still Kelly. But he thinks RGHW is here to stay. So I can wait for it later down the track.


----------



## little.bear

A lot of cool new card cases designs will be coming through as well [emoji6] everything else covered by periodgirl28 is also what my SM said. 

My SM said he ordered the 3 leather Constance bag too but he doesn’t feel confident about it coming through and expects the order to be cancelled. He did say it looked really nice though! Hence why he took the risk and ordered it. 

He also said that there are a couple of new bag designs coming and they are inspired by Constance. I’m looking forward to that!


----------



## periogirl28

Bags 
At Hermes the mini bag trend will continue next season with more designs and bags on chains. Also a bag similar to the ones our SAs wear crossbody.


----------



## Livia1

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing some intel from my dear SA just back from Podium.
> For watches and jewellery.
> There will be jewellery using more coloured stones including black spinels and Emeralds (!)
> Many more designs in RG and YG and also mixing the 3 golds in 1 piece eg bi- metal bracelets and necklaces.
> New H Hour watches with wider straps, bi- colour dials with corresponding bi- coloured enamelled H bezel.



Emeralds, you say


----------



## ayc

periogirl28 said:


> Bags
> New version of Kelly backpack with no handle and no feet, only the double shoulder straps.
> The standout craftsmanship will be shown in seamless marquetry of exotic and normal leathers. Eg as shown on the HAC at the men's RTW show.
> Eg. A Constance will have 3 diagonal sections, of 3 blues in Croc, Ostrich and leather. The panels will run through the C clasp and have the corresponding inlaid leathers.
> The main thing which impressed my SA (and he is not easily impressed) is how the leathers have no visible stitched joints unlike the Au Galop handles (which didn't impress him)
> There will be also be a Birkin in regular leather with 2 vertical thin strips of leather running down on 1 side only. Also seamless inlay.
> Want to thank my SA for letting me share this.


thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## periogirl28

ayc said:


> thank you so much for sharing this.


You are very kind. Most welcome.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing some intel from my dear SA just back from Podium.
> For watches and jewellery.
> There will be jewellery using more coloured stones including black spinels and Emeralds (!)
> Many more designs in RG and YG and also mixing the 3 golds in 1 piece eg bi- metal bracelets and necklaces.
> New H Hour watches with wider straps, bi- colour dials with corresponding bi- coloured enamelled H bezel.


Oh. Myyyyy! Thanks for sharing all of this info!!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## perthhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Bags
> New version of Kelly backpack with no handle and no feet, only the double shoulder straps.
> The standout craftsmanship will be shown in seamless marquetry of exotic and normal leathers. Eg as shown on the HAC at the men's RTW show.
> Eg. A Constance will have 3 diagonal sections, of 3 blues in Croc, Ostrich and leather. The panels will run through the C clasp and have the corresponding inlaid leathers.
> The main thing which impressed my SA (and he is not easily impressed) is how the leathers have no visible stitched joints unlike the Au Galop handles (which didn't impress him)
> There will be also be a Birkin in regular leather with 2 vertical thin strips of leather running down on 1 side only. Also seamless inlay.
> Want to thank my SA for letting me share this.




Yes its very exciting.  My SM has ordered for me the HAC with the inlay marquetry.  Cant wait!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Bags
> New version of Kelly backpack with no handle and no feet, only the double shoulder straps.
> The standout craftsmanship will be shown in seamless marquetry of exotic and normal leathers. Eg as shown on the HAC at the men's RTW show.
> Eg. A Constance will have 3 diagonal sections, of 3 blues in Croc, Ostrich and leather. The panels will run through the C clasp and have the corresponding inlaid leathers.
> The main thing which impressed my SA (and he is not easily impressed) is how the leathers have no visible stitched joints unlike the Au Galop handles (which didn't impress him)
> There will be also be a Birkin in regular leather with 2 vertical thin strips of leather running down on 1 side only. Also seamless inlay.
> Want to thank my SA for letting me share this.



Thank you dear periogirl for sharing this with the approval of your SA. It’s so nice to be able to start planning future purchases [emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear periogirl for sharing this with the approval of your SA. It’s so nice to be able to start planning future purchases [emoji173]️


You are welcome my dear!


----------



## miss argile

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing some intel from my dear SA just back from Podium.
> For watches and jewellery.
> There will be jewellery using more coloured stones including black spinels and Emeralds (!)
> Many more designs in RG and YG and also mixing the 3 golds in 1 piece eg bi- metal bracelets and necklaces.
> New H Hour watches with wider straps, bi- colour dials with corresponding bi- coloured enamelled H bezel.


This is beyond exciting!!! Thanks for the generous sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

miss argile said:


> This is beyond exciting!!! Thanks for the generous sharing.


You are very kind to thank me but my SA was super excited and shared this. I actually just went in to try the Samourais cashmeres and never asked a thing!


----------



## rania1981

periogirl28 said:


> Bags
> New version of Kelly backpack with no handle and no feet, only the double shoulder straps.
> The standout craftsmanship will be shown in seamless marquetry of exotic and normal leathers. Eg as shown on the HAC at the men's RTW show.
> Eg. A Constance will have 3 diagonal sections, of 3 blues in Croc, Ostrich and leather. The panels will run through the C clasp and have the corresponding inlaid leathers.
> The main thing which impressed my SA (and he is not easily impressed) is how the leathers have no visible stitched joints unlike the Au Galop handles (which didn't impress him)
> There will be also be a Birkin in regular leather with 2 vertical thin strips of leather running down on 1 side only. Also seamless inlay.
> Want to thank my SA for letting me share this.


Thank you so much for taking the time to share your intel with us!


----------



## rania1981

Has anyone seen or heard of a new color called gris Etain? Saw some resellers on ig posting a birkin for sale saying it is a new color one shade lighter than Etain


----------



## Meta

rania1981 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of a new color called gris Etain? Saw some resellers on ig posting a birkin for sale saying it is a new color one shade lighter than Etain


I have not but have also noticed the same thing as you have. Below is a comparison pic of Gris Etain on left vs Etain on right. I wonder what the color code is for Gris Etain.  (Credit for images from resellers on Instagram.)


----------



## U2yui

periogirl28 said:


> Strap customization
> One will be able to order canvas/ wool/ leather and Croc straps in various colours, widths and in different combinations. Eg a customer could do a canvas strap with just Croc leather at the clasp ends. Hardware offered mainly PHW. These straps are not ordered as A La Carte.



So excited for new straps ❤️ thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Fab41

weN84 said:


> I have not but have also noticed the same thing as you have. Below is a comparison pic of Gris Etain on left vs Etain on right. I wonder what the color code is for Gris Etain.  (Credit for images from resellers on Instagram.)
> View attachment 3965805


Looks like graphite .. ( not an expert, just comparing to my B)


----------



## rania1981

weN84 said:


> I have not but have also noticed the same thing as you have. Below is a comparison pic of Gris Etain on left vs Etain on right. I wonder what the color code is for Gris Etain.  (Credit for images from resellers on Instagram.)
> View attachment 3965805


So strange that there was no mention of this “new” color anywhere prior to these sightings. I asked a reseller for color code and they weren’t sure! ?


----------



## bobbyzo

Just asked my SA, gris etain is same color as etain and color code 8F. Hermes just put the gris in front of etain  . NO NEW COLOR


----------



## rwy_ma

bobbyzo said:


> Just asked my SA, gris etain is same color as etain and color code 8F. Hermes just put the gris in front of etain  . NO NEW COLOR



Thx for your info [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fab41

bobbyzo said:


> Just asked my SA, gris etain is same color as etain and color code 8F. Hermes just put the gris in front of etain  . NO NEW COLOR


Aha!


----------



## catran

Can anyone tell me in which bag /small goods the colour "magnolia" is available?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

catran said:


> Can anyone tell me in which bag /small goods the colour "magnolia" is available?


There will be a ton of options and not everything will be available in every store/ country so best bet to check online and/ or ask your SA/ SM what they are expecting.


----------



## catran

periogirl28 said:


> There will be a ton of options and not everything will be available in every store/ country so best bet to check online and/ or ask your SA/ SM what they are expecting.


Thank you. I asked my SA and now know roughly what is available in my shop. I just wanted to know what it is like in other countries, hoping to get what is not available here through Internet overseas shopping service. Sorry for my unclear question. If someone could tell me as far as she knows, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sydgirl

periogirl28 said:


> There will be a ton of options and not everything will be available in every store/ country so best bet to check online and/ or ask your SA/ SM what they are expecting.


Any chance it will be available in a 35 b?


----------



## Notorious Pink

So my SM ordered me K25 Sellier in blue encre - blue was really a last minute third choice but she knew it had to be K25 sellier. 1at choice was gray 2nd was red but not available this podium and no RGHW in Ks. Oh well I hope I like this color.


----------



## floflo

BBC said:


> So my SM ordered me K25 Sellier in blue encre - blue was really a last minute third choice but she knew it had to be K25 sellier. 1at choice was gray 2nd was red but not available this podium and no RGHW in Ks. Oh well I hope I like this color.



You’re on a blue streak!!  [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## loubsandlulu

Sharing this photo from Madison Avenue Couture. The color is absolutely stunning!


----------



## kath00

And another


----------



## this_is_rj

Thanks for the comparison pic kath00. I wonder how Magnolia compares to Rose Shocking and Rose Tyrien.


----------



## werner

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic kath00. I wonder how Magnolia compares to Rose Shocking and Rose Tyrien.


Photos are tricky. I think you have to see RP and Magnolia in person to see the difference. To me, nothing compares/compared to Rose Shocking, just my opinion. However, I love RP, its richness and depth of color.


----------



## kath00

Magnolia looks almost electric pink to me in these pix?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

kath00 said:


> And another
> View attachment 3975272


I want at least one of both those colors - a Magnolia Kelly and a Rose P Birkin for starters.


----------



## maplemoose

kath00 said:


> And another
> View attachment 3975272



I like RP better in this picture. It has more depth


----------



## grapegravity

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic kath00. I wonder how Magnolia compares to Rose Shocking and Rose Tyrien.


I'm planning to get a magnolia/rouge casaque belt soon and once it arrives, I'll do a comparison of it with Rose Schocking chevre, rose pourpre epsom and rose tyrien pilo


----------



## hoot

Madam Bijoux said:


> I want at least one of both those colors - a Magnolia Kelly and a Rose P Birkin for starters.


I like the way you think!


----------



## kath00

And because it seems that resellers always get first dibs at all things, here is the new yellow...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MayMay22

RP has more depth than Magnolia, in my opinion.   

Just for comparison. In the first photo, from the left : RT Epsom Kelly , RP Swift PM Rodeo, Fuchsia KDT , RS KDT, Magnolia Swift  Belt Strap,  RP Togo Birkin, and Anemone Swift MM Rodeo.

In the second photo, from the left : Fuchsia KDT , RS KDT, Magnolia Swift  Belt Strap,  RP Togo Birkin, and Anemone Swift MM Rodeo.

In the third photo, from the left : Fuchsia KDT , RS KDT, Magnolia Swift  Belt Strap,RP Swift PM Rodeo and RT Epsom Kelly


----------



## LadyCupid

MayMay22 said:


> RP has more depth than Magnolia, in my opinion.
> 
> Just for comparison. In the first photo, from the left : RT Epsom Kelly , RP Swift PM Rodeo, Fuchsia KDT , RS KDT, Magnolia Swift  Belt Strap,  RP Togo Birkin, and Anemone Swift MM Rodeo.
> 
> In the second photo, from the left : Fuchsia KDT , RS KDT, Magnolia Swift  Belt Strap,  RP Togo Birkin, and Anemone Swift MM Rodeo.
> 
> In the third photo, from the left : Fuchsia KDT , RS KDT, Magnolia Swift  Belt Strap,RP Swift PM Rodeo and RT Epsom Kelly


Thank you for the helpful comparisons. FYI, the rodeos are actually made of agneau lambskin instead.


----------



## MayMay22

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for the helpful comparisons. FYI, the rodeos are actually made of agneau lambskin instead.



Thanks a lot for correcting me, Yodaling1.    I am not sure how to amend the mistakes in my original post.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So I am trying to find anything on blue encre but so far nothing as far as H leather goes. I'm trying to figure out whether I am going to like the color. The best I could find was a pair of Louboutins, which of course won't be the same but at least will give me an idea - basically a navy blue.


----------



## acrowcounted

BBC said:


> So I am trying to find anything on blue encre but so far nothing as far as H leather goes. I'm trying to figure out whether I am going to like the color. The best I could find was a pair of Louboutins, which of course won't be the same but at least will give me an idea - basically a navy blue.
> 
> View attachment 3976880


I believe the literal translation is "ink blue" so I'd expect a dark saturated blue.


----------



## kathydep

acrowcounted said:


> I believe the literal translation is "ink blue" so I'd expect a dark saturated blue.


Hmm curious to see what the difference is between blue encre, blue indigo and blue obscur!


----------



## tabbi001

BBC said:


> So I am trying to find anything on blue encre but so far nothing as far as H leather goes. I'm trying to figure out whether I am going to like the color. The best I could find was a pair of Louboutins, which of course won't be the same but at least will give me an idea - basically a navy blue.
> 
> View attachment 3976880


If it's a dark, navy shade then I'm down for another blue bag! Can't wait!


----------



## MYH

kathydep said:


> Hmm curious to see what the difference is between blue encre, blue indigo and blue obscur!



And Blue Nuit!


----------



## werner

BBC said:


> So I am trying to find anything on blue encre but so far nothing as far as H leather goes. I'm trying to figure out whether I am going to like the color. The best I could find was a pair of Louboutins, which of course won't be the same but at least will give me an idea - basically a navy blue.
> 
> View attachment 3976880


It's lighter than "marine" for sure....it seems darker than navy...more saturated I think...


----------



## Notorious Pink

This is why I'm stalking every day. This could be a really pretty neutral, I love a dark blue but I am really picky - it can't be too dark or too pale or too gray or too green. This has real potential for me and I just really want to love it.


----------



## okiern1981

BBC said:


> This is why I'm stalking every day. This could be a really pretty neutral, I love a dark blue but I am really picky - it can't be too dark or too pale or too gray or too green. This has real potential for me and I just really want to love it.



Per my SM, it’s a color “just a bit bluer than black”..describes it as between bleu nuit and bleu obscur, but closer to obscur


----------



## Notorious Pink

okiern1981 said:


> Per my SM, it’s a color “just a bit bluer than black”..describes it as between bleu nuit and bleu obscur, but closer to obscur



Ugh, this is not making me happy. Thanks for the info, though. [emoji254]

ETA: a little surprising too as years ago she told me not to order blue indigo as she knew I wouldn't like it.


----------



## NewBe

I found these listed under "bleu encre".   Is this blue for FW2018?
I remember seeing the vide-poche in FSH.  It was slightly darker than bleu agate and definitely not navy navy.


----------



## little.bear

I was initially informed that blue encre was in between blue nuit and blue sapphire. Then was told it might be just slightly lighter than blue sapphire. But when I was discussing it with my SM again he said it was darker than the blue encre hat you posted above. So I have become more confused and have no idea which shade could it possibly be. Probably just gotta wait till we see it published in social media.


----------



## Notorious Pink

NewBe said:


> I found these listed under "bleu encre".   Is this blue for FW2018?
> I remember seeing the vide-poche in FSH.  It was slightly darker than bleu agate and definitely not navy navy.
> View attachment 3978460
> View attachment 3978461





little.bear said:


> I was initially informed that blue encre was in between blue nuit and blue sapphire. Then was told it might be just slightly lighter than blue sapphire. But when I was discussing it with my SM again he said it was darker than the blue encre hat you posted above. So I have become more confused and have no idea which shade could it possibly be. Probably just gotta wait till we see it published in social media.



It has to be leather because the color will appear totally different in other materials. Thank you, though!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## labellavita27

BBC said:


> It has to be leather because the color will appear totally different in other materials. Thank you, though!



Now I really want to know too! I been wanting the Bleu Nuit for a while and ready for one, but since this color is coming out I figure I wouldn’t mind this color if it was close to BN. Please post when color of leather is found!


----------



## labellavita27

What colors are available year round? And does anyone know if BN is available this year?


----------



## kelly7

I saw someone here on purseblog who owns a new C 24 in black box leather.
Can it be possible that Box leather is available again, does anyone know that?
I wish sooo much to own a BBB.


----------



## bagidiotic

kelly7 said:


> I saw someone here on purseblog who owns a new C 24 in black box leather.
> Can it be possible that Box leather is available again, does anyone know that?
> I wish sooo much to own a BBB.


Yes possible 
However  I believe  only thru push order not po


----------



## pandoraliz

Pop by a store and this SA mentioned this is blue encre - new season colour. Looks close to Zanzibar in real life or was this blue azur?


----------



## Meta

pandoraliz said:


> Pop by a store and this SA mentioned this is blue encre - new season colour. Looks close to Zanzibar in real life or was this blue azur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981084


It can't be bleu encre because that's for FW18. Not all the orders placed at podium has even been finalized.  It's more likely that it's Azur or Bleu Brighton instead, both are for SS18.


----------



## kelly7

Thank you bagidiotic,

I got my HG a Barenia B last year.
  My SA ordered the bag directly in Paris for me, it took only five weeks then I could pick it up at the boutique.
  Is that a push order?
  Have I understood that correctly ?


----------



## kelly7

That would be absolutely wonderful, I'm hopeful that this time it could work just as well.
I've been dreaming of a BBB for a long time


----------



## azukitea

kelly7 said:


> Thank you bagidiotic,
> 
> I got my HG a Barenia B last year.
> My SA ordered the bag directly in Paris for me, it took only five weeks then I could pick it up at the boutique.
> Is that a push order?
> Have I understood that correctly ?


yes i think barenia birkin can only be push order
good luck on ur bbb arrival  hope it will be as soon as your barenia!


----------



## okiern1981

kelly7 said:


> That would be absolutely wonderful, I'm hopeful that this time it could work just as well.
> I've been dreaming of a BBB for a long time





azukitea said:


> yes i think barenia birkin can only be push order
> good luck on ur bbb arrival  hope it will be as soon as your barenia!



Per my SM, Barenia is a push order only at this time.  I thought that was the case, but she told me bluntly I was super lucky to get mine Friday.


----------



## kath00

What is a push order (vs a podium order)?


----------



## okiern1981

kath00 said:


> What is a push order (vs a podium order)?



Maybe this post will help explain it better than I can in here.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/push-offer.933492/


----------



## DollyDoll

kelly7 said:


> I saw someone here on purseblog who owns a new C 24 in black box leather.
> Can it be possible that Box leather is available again, does anyone know that?
> I wish sooo much to own a BBB.



I saw on IG and later confirmed with my SM Yes Box Leather is back you will see more offerings as the year goes on.


----------



## rhm

My home boutique SM told me several months ago that Hermes finally found a leather factory/source that produced box & barenia leathers to Hermes's liking/standard so there will be a lot more offerings now.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Tried on a cashnere coat in blue encre and it is very dark. It looks like black with a hint of blue, and is  darker than bleu nuit to me.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## TankerToad

lasttotheparty said:


> Tried on a cashnere coat in blue encre and it is very dark. It looks like black with a hint of blue, and is  darker than bleu nuit to me.



Know the coat 
Yup almost black but not quite


----------



## labellavita27

TankerToad said:


> Know the coat
> Yup almost black but not quite



Photos?


----------



## labellavita27

I saw this online. It says Encre. I wonder how the color will look in Togo? If it looks like the hat, I WANT!!!


----------



## little.bear

lasttotheparty said:


> Tried on a cashnere coat in blue encre and it is very dark. It looks like black with a hint of blue, and is  darker than bleu nuit to me.



I hope that’s the case!! I’d be so delighted to own that shade of navy !


----------



## Dreaming Big

I saw ambre in a B25 swift and a  mini plume chevre at Sloane Street yesterday.  I loved the swift as it was somehow not overly bright and could be quite versatile with the right wardrobe.  You wouldn't look like a bumble bee carrying the bag with black clothes.  The chevre was more dull not as attractive.  I will post photos later.


----------



## TankerToad

Dreaming Big said:


> I saw ambre in a B25 swift and a  mini plume chevre at Sloane Street yesterday.  I loved the swift as it was somehow not overly bright and could be quite versatile with the right wardrobe.  You wouldn't look like a bumble bee carrying the bag with black clothes.  The chevre was more dull not as attractive.  I will post photos later.



So it starts ....[emoji95][emoji95]
Thank you for sharing 
I’ve been interested to see this color and was also concerned with how bright it would or would not be


----------



## Dreaming Big




----------



## labellavita27

Oh my, someone post the blue encre please?!


----------



## grapegravity

Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family 

To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink. 

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## ayc

grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## acrowcounted

grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


This is a great pic. You should add it to the Pinks reference library thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/purple-pink-color-family-pics-only.100919/page-38


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Love magnolia!!! Thx for sharing this pic!!! It’s totally different than rose shocking!!!! Yayayayy


----------



## okiern1981

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 3983265
> View attachment 3983267



No offense to anyone, but this reminds me of something.  The color I mean.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tonka truck yellow.


----------



## Gnuj

I


grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


 
Love your pink/rose family! Thank you for sharing your picture .


----------



## grapegravity

acrowcounted said:


> This is a great pic. You should add it to the Pinks reference library thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/purple-pink-color-family-pics-only.100919/page-38


Thank you for the link!  I just add it


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love magnolia!!! Thx for sharing this pic!!! It’s totally different than rose shocking!!!! Yayayayy


Yup, it's like neon pinkish purple or purplish pink too bad I don't have anything in parme to compare it with..


----------



## pandoraliz

This Magnolia pic is helping!! I am trying to see if I should consider it.. although I was being dangled a rose azalee.


----------



## this_is_rj

grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Thank you so much for the photo, I really appreciate it. What a stunning collection of pink! Enjoy your new belt.


----------



## grapegravity

pandoraliz said:


> This Magnolia pic is helping!! I am trying to see if I should consider it.. although I was being dangled a rose azalee.



I like magnolia more than rose azalea because it's more purplish..  But both are nice pinks so never hurt to get some slg in both colors 



this_is_rj said:


> Thank you so much for the photo, I really appreciate it. What a stunning collection of pink! Enjoy your new belt.



Thank you!  Glad to help and enable


----------



## kelly7

Thank you very much DollyDoll, rhm, okiern1980 and azukitea for your information makes me very happy and hopeful.
  I will go to my boutique next week to talk to my SA what he can do for me.
If I can get a BBB, I will send photos here.


----------



## DollyDoll

grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Yes thanks for posting such a great reference love how you added the labels of the colors in the pictures.


----------



## grapegravity

DollyDoll said:


> Yes thanks for posting such a great reference love how you added the labels of the colors in the pictures.


No problem!  Trying to help all H lovers as much as I can


----------



## labellavita27

Any sightings of blue encre in slg or bags? [emoji51]


----------



## pretty99

labellavita27 said:


> Any sightings of blue encre in slg or bags? [emoji51]


isn't this a new color for FW18? i think the SS18 new color products have just been released.


----------



## Txoceangirl

grapegravity said:


> Yup, it's like neon pinkish purple or purplish pink too bad I don't have anything in parme to compare it with..


I don’t have magnolia but here is rose poupre (clemence), chèvre Rose tyrien and parme


----------



## labellavita27

pretty99 said:


> isn't this a new color for FW18? i think the SS18 new color products have just been released.



When does FW 18 Start coming out?


----------



## periogirl28

labellavita27 said:


> When does FW 18 Start coming out?


From July 2018.


----------



## acrowcounted

I tried on an Evelyn PM in Magnolia last night in the boutique and I was surprised by how muted the color was. It was very pretty but seemed kind of...flat? Like a soft cotton candy color almost. I wish I had gotten a picture but my SA saw the look on my face regarding how large the bag was on me and wisked it away.


----------



## kathydep

acrowcounted said:


> I tried on an Evelyn PM in Magnolia last night in the boutique and I was surprised by how muted the color was. It was very pretty but seemed kind of...flat? Like a soft cotton candy color almost. I wish I had gotten a picture but my SA saw the look on my face regarding how large the bag was on me and wisked it away.


Was it in clemence or epsom?


----------



## acrowcounted

kathydep said:


> Was it in clemence or epsom?


Clemence. It was still beautiful (and I told my SA that if one comes in in the TPM size to call me) but it wasn't as vibrant as I'm used to seeing at H.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Txoceangirl

acrowcounted said:


> Clemence. It was still beautiful (and I told my SA that if one comes in in the TPM size to call me) but it wasn't as vibrant as I'm used to seeing at H.


Was it the indoor lighting at H?  My store's lighting is horrible,  I have to take things outside to understand the true color.  I usually start out a bit disappointed until I get outside....then I just pull out the CC and surrender to the power of H.


----------



## kathydep

acrowcounted said:


> Clemence. It was still beautiful (and I told my SA that if one comes in in the TPM size to call me) but it wasn't as vibrant as I'm used to seeing at H.



Aww.. Maybe it’s the leather. I wonder what other bags will be in Magnolia this season!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Any information on the hypnotic collection?  The constance bag looks interesting.


----------



## Meta

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Any information on the hypnotic collection?  The constance bag looks interesting.


Are these the Constance bags you're referring to? They're all in mini size, 18. 
Black evercalf



Craie
	

		
			
		

		
	



Feu


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

weN84 said:


> Are these the Constance bags you're referring to? They're all in mini size, 18.
> Black evercalf
> View attachment 3987327
> View attachment 3987330
> 
> Craie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987328
> 
> Feu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987329


Yes, is the H enamel? My SA has asked if I would be interested in one.


----------



## Meta

@BBC and @little.bear I believe the leather jacket is in Bleu Encre as seen on the runway for FW18.


Side note: I find the medor stud clutch bag interesting. My SA had shared this as a new bag for FW18 and it's good to see a pic of it.

Also, a new shoulder strap (consist of 3 pieces) that's coming where the middle piece can be removed to shortened the strap to 70cm.


----------



## DH sucker

weN84 said:


> Are these the Constance bags you're referring to? They're all in mini size, 18.
> Black evercalf



Thanks for posting pics, Wen!  These new Cs look terrific!


----------



## Meta

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Yes, is the H enamel? My SA has asked if I would be interested in one.


I'm not sure (even though they look like it, similar to the Clic Clac). Best to ask your SA since s/he is the one who's offering the bag to you. Please do share when you hear back!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

weN84 said:


> I'm not sure (even though they look like it, similar to the Clic Clac). Best to ask your SA since s/he is the one who's offering the bag to you. Please do share when you hear back!


Thank you, for the pictures.   the pictures she showed me in the book made the H look grooved, and while I like the enamel H not sure about it being the 4 colours.  So I will probably pass on this one.  Especillay as she hinted on a small exotic bag this year.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Are these the Constance bags you're referring to? They're all in mini size, 18.
> Black evercalf
> View attachment 3987327
> View attachment 3987330
> 
> Craie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987328
> 
> Feu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987329


----------



## tabbi001

weN84 said:


> @BBC and @little.bear I believe the leather jacket is in Bleu Encre as seen on the runway for FW18.
> View attachment 3987332
> 
> Side note: I find the medor stud clutch bag interesting. My SA had shared this as a new bag for FW18 and it's good to see a pic of it.
> 
> Also, a new shoulder strap (consist of 3 pieces) that's coming where the middle piece can be removed to shortened the strap to 70cm.
> View attachment 3987338


Seems similar to blue saphir in swift leather?


----------



## little.bear

tabbi001 said:


> Seems similar to blue saphir in swift leather?



Looks like there’s a bit of a purple undertone?


----------



## tabbi001

little.bear said:


> Looks like there’s a bit of a purple undertone?


Yes I think so too. Kinda similar to blue electric but less bright?


----------



## little.bear

tabbi001 said:


> Yes I think so too. Kinda similar to blue electric but less bright?



Hoping it’s darker on a leather like togo. Otherwise it might be too bright for my liking.


----------



## Hat Trick

weN84 said:


> @BBC and @little.bear I believe the leather jacket is in Bleu Encre as seen on the runway for FW18.
> View attachment 3987332
> 
> Side note: I find the medor stud clutch bag interesting. My SA had shared this as a new bag for FW18 and it's good to see a pic of it.
> 
> Also, a new shoulder strap (consist of 3 pieces) that's coming where the middle piece can be removed to shortened the strap to 70cm.
> View attachment 3987338



Is it just me or does that Bolide look like it is made out of barenia?!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## princessmaggie

Hat Trick said:


> Is it just me or does that Bolide look like it is made out of barenia?!



Barenia Bolide's are already available...


----------



## little.bear

I just saw someone post this on IG. That part I circled might be blue encre?


----------



## little.bear

little.bear said:


> I just saw someone post this on IG. That part I circled might be blue encre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988706



Cool bolide by the way!


----------



## little.bear

Another photo I found from an IG post.

It looks amazing!!! That was the one my SM was telling me about the different leathers. It does look crazy but in a good way!


----------



## azukitea

Hat Trick said:


> Is it just me or does that Bolide look like it is made out of barenia?!


i think that bolide is made of grizzly + maybe barenia in a gris color or etoupe?


----------



## acrowcounted

little.bear said:


> View attachment 3988712
> 
> 
> Another photo I found from an IG post.
> 
> It looks amazing!!! That was the one my SM was telling me about the different leathers. It does look crazy but in a good way!


Wow I love this!! Wonder if the price is close to a full exotic price?


----------



## Ang-Lin

little.bear said:


> View attachment 3988712
> 
> 
> Another photo I found from an IG post.
> 
> It looks amazing!!! That was the one my SM was telling me about the different leathers. It does look crazy but in a good way!


Ok putting blue encre on my list..... thank you for the tip!


----------



## little.bear

Ang-Lin said:


> Ok putting blue encre on my list..... thank you for the tip!



Actually I’m not sure if that is blue encre. Was just a question out to the tpf-ers [emoji13]


----------



## Ang-Lin

little.bear said:


> Actually I’m not sure if that is blue encre. Was just a question out to the tpf-ers [emoji13]


Ah in that case I will be following this conversation very closely


----------



## ayc

little.bear said:


> View attachment 3988712
> 
> 
> Another photo I found from an IG post.
> 
> It looks amazing!!! That was the one my SM was telling me about the different leathers. It does look crazy but in a good way!


WOW!  do you know if this comes in mini or 24?
TIA


----------



## cavalla

little.bear said:


> I just saw someone post this on IG. That part I circled might be blue encre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988706



I'm not sure what I think of this bag. But if I have this bag, I'm going to pair it with Au Bout du Monde! Then I'm in nirvana.


----------



## VertBronze

Wow. The Constance and Bolide look primitive compared to the piece from the men’s FW runway:


----------



## csetcos

VertBronze said:


> Wow. The Constance and Bolide look primitive compared to the piece from the men’s FW runway:
> 
> View attachment 3989137



Love this bag. I just wish it were in a size that I could use regularly.


----------



## VertBronze

csetcos said:


> Love this bag. I just wish it were in a size that I could use regularly.



I’m waiting for my matte black croc B40 to come in and the SO I ordered last fall, so I decided this HAC was out of the question. I imagine it must  be quite expensive with the amount of piecework to create the image.  Has anyone heard what it is going to retail for? It’s still really tempting, though I must admit for me it would be more art piece than practical.


----------



## luckylove

VertBronze said:


> Wow. The Constance and Bolide look primitive compared to the piece from the men’s FW runway:
> 
> View attachment 3989137



Truly a work of art! Thanks for sharing the photo with us!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MSO13

I’ve been told about $20k


----------



## VertBronze

MSO13 said:


> I’ve been told about $20k



Wow. That is much more reasonable than I had expected. I just emailed my SA!  Hopefully it’s not too late.


----------



## Meta

cavalla said:


> I'm not sure what I think of this bag. But if I have this bag, I'm going to pair it with Au Bout du Monde! Then I'm in nirvana.


The bag *is called* Au Bout du Monde!


----------



## Hat Trick

csetcos said:


> Love this bag. I just wish it were in a size that I could use regularly.



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## cavalla

weN84 said:


> The bag *is called* Au Bout du Monde!



Ha ok. That makes sense.


----------



## cravin

My wife wants a purple bag for Christmas this year. I mentioned it to my SA and she offered me a SO spot but wasn’t sure which hues are available for SO this year and the SM is on vacation and has the swatches. She is sure of Anemone but my wife thinks that that is too bright. Would anyone know which hues would be available in a darker purple like raisin?  Also appreciate any advice on liner coloring, contrast sticking, leather type, etc.


----------



## okiern1981

cravin said:


> My wife wants a purple bag for Christmas this year. I mentioned it to my SA and she offered me a SO spot but wasn’t sure which hues are available for SO this year and the SM is on vacation and has the swatches. She is sure of Anemone but my wife thinks that that is too bright. Would anyone know which hues would be available in a darker purple like raisin?  Also appreciate any advice on liner coloring, contrast sticking, leather type, etc.



Check this thread!  It should answer most, if not all questions you have about the SO process, including all the questions you posted above!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/


----------



## MSO13

VertBronze said:


> Wow. That is much more reasonable than I had expected. I just emailed my SA!  Hopefully it’s not too late.


I’m sure they can still request it.
it’s a podium piece, i expressed interest after seeing the runway images. My SM was in Paris at the time so she ordered one. It would be a travel/art piece if it arrives.

This pieced and assembled technique is something they are quite proud of so i’m sure we’ll see more applications.


----------



## grapegravity

Txoceangirl said:


> I don’t have magnolia but here is rose poupre (clemence), chèvre Rose tyrien and parme


Thank you very much for this picture!!!  Rose pourpre with parme would make a stunning SO!  And your Bearn wallet is the most beautiful chevre wallet I ever seen


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I got offered Ambre b25. What do you think? Is it a versatile colour?


----------



## acrowcounted

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got offered Ambre b25. What do you think? Is it a versatile colour?


I don't think we've seen enough of this color yet in enough leathers to get a true feel for the hue. The different pictures I've seen have put it at a dandelion yellow, to a burnt yellow, to a orangey-golden yellow. For example, here is Amber in a Clemence Evelyn. If you are at all interested in a yellow bag, I would go see it in person to know for sure. For me, it would be an easy no, but I'm sure many people love it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

acrowcounted said:


> I don't think we've seen enough of this color yet in enough leathers to get a true feel for the hue. The different pictures I've seen have put it at a dandelion yellow, to a burnt yellow, to a orangey-golden yellow. For example, here is Amber in a Clemence Evelyn. If you are at all interested in a yellow bag, I would go see it in person to know for sure. For me, it would be an easy no, but I'm sure many people love it.
> 
> View attachment 3992138



Thanks. I was trying to find more pics. Thankfully ******** was sweet to direct me where I can find more. 
You are right, we haven’t seen enough leather colour options. I think I may only consider it for a b25 but not for a bigger bags. Still not sure how I feel about yellow.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. I was trying to find more pics. Thankfully ******** was sweet to direct me where I can find more.
> You are right, we haven’t seen enough leather colour options. I think I may only consider it for a b25 but not for a bigger bags. Still not sure how I feel about yellow.


I had a Celine bag in a similar color and loved it. Parted ways with her as I started my H collection. Worked well with my wardrobe. I’d stick with a smaller bag if you decide that you love the color.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Txoceangirl said:


> I had a Celine bag in a similar color and loved it. Parted ways with her as I started my H collection. Worked well with my wardrobe. I’d stick with a smaller bag if you decide that you love the color.



Thanks so much. That’s what I was thinking. But I think maybe it’s too yellow for me. Should probably see IRL.


----------



## Jenn56

Here’s a pic of a Narcisse I picked up in Ambre. I happen to love this color, but I’d bet most wouldn’t care for it. I’d love to hear what you think of the bag!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## acrowcounted

Jenn56 said:


> View attachment 3993088
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of a Narcisse I picked up in Ambre. I happen to love this color, but I’d bet most wouldn’t care for it. I’d love to hear what you think of the bag!


Any idea if this is Swift leather? I'm guessing Sarah_sarah's B25 offer is a Swift bag and would then be similar to this shade.


----------



## Jenn56

acrowcounted said:


> Any idea if this is Swift leather? I'm guessing Sarah_sarah's B25 offer is a Swift bag and would then be similar to this shade.



Yes, Swift [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Jenn56 said:


> View attachment 3993088
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of a Narcisse I picked up in Ambre. I happen to love this color, but I’d bet most wouldn’t care for it. I’d love to hear what you think of the bag!



I like it on SLGs for sure and swift will be great. I hope I get to take pics and see the bag. I was hoping for a b25 neutral and this color caught me off guard. But I would love to see it because nothing beats IRL.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

acrowcounted said:


> Any idea if this is Swift leather? I'm guessing Sarah_sarah's B25 offer is a Swift bag and would then be similar to this shade.



I think it’s swift. I have said no epsom for years. If I get to see the bag I will take pics [emoji57]


----------



## Sarah_sarah




----------



## pandoraliz

Congrats on the ambre! Looking really juicy!


----------



## acrowcounted

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3993495


It's actually much prettier than I expected!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pandoraliz said:


> Congrats on the ambre! Looking really juicy!





acrowcounted said:


> It's actually much prettier than I expected!



This is the pic. I didn’t take it. But it’s pretty, still doesn’t suit my wardrobe. I do think many will enjoy the colour.


----------



## Jenn56

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3993495



LOVE!


----------



## starprism_7

Seen this on instagram. Is gris perle making a comeback? Also, this is my first seeing rghw on a K, which happen to be an SO. Credits to qbabydoll instagram


----------



## periogirl28

I have noticed qbabydoll does post inaccurate descriptions and tends to mistake Permabrass for Rose Gold hardware. Might be due to it being lost in translation.


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Oh one more interesting thing, there will be alphabet charms from A to Z available, €600 each. If u have a long name will be very expensive


Sharing images from Le Monde d'Hermes for the alphabet charms.


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Sharing images from Le Monde d'Hermes for the alphabet charms.
> View attachment 3996194
> View attachment 3996195



Some of them look like those wierdo, right-wing symbols I'm seeing. I try not to see things where they aren't actually there, but, it's so hard to not see things if I already do. I guess if your initial has pink in it your safe. The worst is prob my initial so I may have to skip or place it ironically (like next to a rodeo gris gris in Anemone or rainbow). I guess they're also quite Bauhaus.


----------



## Monique1004

starprism_7 said:


> Seen this on instagram. Is gris perle making a comeback? Also, this is my first seeing rghw on a K, which happen to be an SO. Credits to qbabydoll instagram



I don’t know. Doesn’t really look like RGHW to me.


----------



## KH8

weN84 said:


> Sharing images from Le Monde d'Hermes for the alphabet charms.
> View attachment 3996194
> View attachment 3996195


thx for sharing ^^.... my colours of my initial doesn't seem to fit any of my bags but still i m tempted to get one...~
any idea how big they are? I am trying to search for a pic, in vain... ;P


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

KH8 said:


> thx for sharing ^^.... my colours of my initial doesn't seem to fit any of my bags but still i m tempted to get one...~
> any idea how big they are? I am trying to search for a pic, in vain... ;P


@candyapple15 posted the pic below here which I am reposting here for reference on size of the charm. Think the one in the picture is the letter P.


----------



## azukitea

KH8 said:


> thx for sharing ^^.... my colours of my initial doesn't seem to fit any of my bags but still i m tempted to get one...~
> any idea how big they are? I am trying to search for a pic, in vain... ;P


they are about this size saw this a month ago at the store in london


----------



## Monique1004

azukitea said:


> they are about this size saw this a month ago at the store in london
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996430



For me, these don’t have the cuteness factor like rodeo or petite h.


----------



## Angelian

KH8 said:


> thx for sharing ^^.... my colours of my initial doesn't seem to fit any of my bags but still i m tempted to get one...~
> any idea how big they are? I am trying to search for a pic, in vain... ;P


----------



## WingNut

Sarah_sarah said:


> This is the pic. I didn’t take it. But it’s pretty, still doesn’t suit my wardrobe. I do think many will enjoy the colour.



I think it‘s a gorgeous yellow. Warm...mustardy. Right up my alley! Not too bright or neon that it screams....


----------



## bostonbirkin

princessmaggie said:


> Barenia Bolide's are already available...


Really?? I have NEVER seen a Bolide in Barenia. Where have you seen one?


----------



## VertBronze

MSO13 said:


> I’ve been told about $20k





VertBronze said:


> Wow. That is much more reasonable than I had expected. I just emailed my SA!  Hopefully it’s not too late.



In case anyone is interested in this bag the price is actually $43k USD, which is more what I would have expected. I went ahead and reserved one. We will see if I love it when it arrives!


----------



## princessmaggie

bostonbirkin said:


> Really?? I have NEVER seen a Bolide in Barenia. Where have you seen one?



In my closet my dear  very happily discovered in the new barenia (textured) this year in London. She's a 31 & I couldn't be happier to have her as I just adore the bolide & I well it's barenia!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> I have noticed qbabydoll does post inaccurate descriptions and tends to mistake Permabrass for Rose Gold hardware. Might be due to it being lost in translation.


I was thinking same thing... Permabrass.... def not RGHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

starprism_7 said:


> Seen this on instagram. Is gris perle making a comeback? Also, this is my first seeing rghw on a K, which happen to be an SO. Credits to qbabydoll instagram



Has anyone else noticed how ODD this bag looks up at the top?? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## MSO13

VertBronze said:


> In case anyone is interested in this bag the price is actually $43k USD, which is more what I would have expected. I went ahead and reserved one. We will see if I love it when it arrives!



thanks for sharing, i would love to see it but that far exceeds my bag budget so I’m a little bummed. Oh what H does to us, between 20-29k I would splurge but over 40 and all I can think that I saw a croc K that was less! 

hope your store gets it for you! if my store gets one I’ll let you know but I am going to tell them it’s not in my budget.


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone seen or been offered a 35b in magnolia?? 
TIA [emoji4]


----------



## starstarz

sydgirl said:


> Anyone seen or been offered a 35b in magnolia??
> TIA [emoji4]



Got an offer of Magnolia Togo B25, not sure about the bigger size


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> Got an offer of Magnolia Togo B25, not sure about the bigger size


Ive seen 30b's in magnolia but no 35s as yet [emoji848] 
Thank you!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Some of them look like those wierdo, right-wing symbols I'm seeing. I try not to see things where they aren't actually there, but, it's so hard to not see things if I already do. I guess if your initial has pink in it your safe. The worst is prob my initial so I may have to skip or place it ironically (like next to a rodeo gris gris in Anemone or rainbow). I guess they're also quite Bauhaus.





weN84 said:


> @candyapple15 posted the pic below here which I am reposting here for reference on size of the charm. Think the one in the picture is the letter P.
> View attachment 3996375



Thanks for the info on the H initials, must add that they are not at all for me!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the info on the H initials, must add that they are not at all for me!!!


Me neither.  (Good to see you back @VigeeLeBrun!  )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Me neither.  (Good to see you back @VigeeLeBrun!  )



Thank you so much, *weN! *


----------



## Jenn56

Is this a new blue? I found it on instagram. Credit to @gleefulthrills


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thank you so much, *weN! *


Welcome back  vlb


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the info on the H initials, must add that they are not at all for me!!!


OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Vig I missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoox


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Vig I missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoox




Thanks, dear friend!!! PM me and tell me your favs of the past 6 months


----------



## Inkbluelover

Saw this lindy from INS,  lovely strap.


----------



## Meta

MSO13 said:


> *The Birkins with the painted edges are more interesting, they were part of the same presentation but they were 35s so who knows how those will do*.


I was told the Birkins with painted edges that @Angelian kindly posted are push offers only.


----------



## kath00

Is Celeste a new color?


----------



## sydgirl

kath00 said:


> Is Celeste a new color?
> View attachment 4002906


Nope, it was previously one of the 'candy' colours from a few years back [emoji4]


----------



## FreddieMac

That looks like Bleu Azur to me, unless I'm mistaken


----------



## Vhermes212

Is RC being readily offered in 2018 and what RC have you recently been offered?


----------



## Meta

Vhermes212 said:


> Is RC being readily offered in 2018 and what RC have you recently been offered?


It's currently offered in Evercolor for SS18 in Roulis, mini Roulis, Jige and 2002. That said, there's still Sellier Kelly in Epsom trickling in from previous orders if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DR2014

grapegravity said:


> Picked up my magnolia belt today so as I promised @this_is_rj here are my pink/rose family
> 
> To me, Magnolia is like neon bright pink.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Thank you, this is beautiful and really great information!!!  Love that jige!!!


----------



## lulilu

weN84 said:


> It's currently offered in Evercolor for SS18 in Roulis, mini Roulis, Jige and 2002. That said, there's still Sellier Kelly in Epsom trickling in from previous orders if I'm not mistaken.



Are you sure you are not an SA with all this knowledge?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

lulilu said:


> Are you sure you are not an SA with all this knowledge?


----------



## tonkamama

Not sure if this has been shared or not...  helpful references for the current colors and leather types are being offered (post 565).  


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/discuss-current-color-leather-availability.127080/page-38


----------



## KH8

I just came across a reseller’s post about a brand new Stamp C Anemone K28~ with no HSS as they replied me in pm... is there any chance this colour might be coming back? I know it s not “on the list” so any intel?!?!!
Very confused now...


----------



## cavalla

weN84 said:


> I was told the Birkins with painted edges that @Angelian kindly posted are push offers only.



So they are produced!! Somehow I thought these painted birkins are not produced. Anyone knows which color combos they come in?


----------



## Notorious Pink

KH8 said:


> I just came across a reseller’s post about a brand new Stamp C Anemone K28~ with no HSS as they replied me in pm... is there any chance this colour might be coming back? I know it s not “on the list” so any intel?!?!!
> Very confused now...



I would be very careful. There are a lot of great reseller pics I’ve seen on the forums (fora??) for non-HSS bags in colors not produced in the year stamped.


----------



## DR2014

BBC said:


> I would be very careful. There are a lot of great reseller pics I’ve seen on the forums (fora??) for non-HSS bags in colors not produced in the year stamped.


What does HSS stand for?  Thank you, please excuse my ignorance...


----------



## okiern1981

DR2014 said:


> What does HSS stand for?  Thank you, please excuse my ignorance...



Horse shoe stamp.


----------



## DR2014

okiern1981 said:


> Horse shoe stamp.


thank you!  Now I realized I have asked that before, my middle aged memory is getting bad...


----------



## cavalla

Please forgive me if this is already shared as I have been on the road a lot lately and didn't come to tpf much. But I think we won't mind hearing good news over and over again, will we? Gris Tourterelle is definitely coming back and RGHW is an option.


----------



## Serva1

cavalla said:


> Please forgive me if this is already shared as I have been on the road a lot lately and didn't come to tpf much. But I think we won't mind hearing good news over and over again, will we? Gris Tourterelle is definitely coming back and RGHW is an option.



Thank you for confirming the news cavalla, opening a bottle of champagne[emoji92]f i n a l l y


----------



## cavalla

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for confirming the news cavalla, opening a bottle of champagne[emoji92]f i n a l l y


----------



## loubsandlulu

cavalla said:


> Please forgive me if this is already shared as I have been on the road a lot lately and didn't come to tpf much. But I think we won't mind hearing good news over and over again, will we? Gris Tourterelle is definitely coming back and RGHW is an option.



Any intel on when these will start showing up in stores?


----------



## js2367

cavalla said:


> Please forgive me if this is already shared as I have been on the road a lot lately and didn't come to tpf much. But I think we won't mind hearing good news over and over again, will we? Gris Tourterelle is definitely coming back and RGHW is an option.


RGHW is an option on what if I may ask??


----------



## cavalla

js2367 said:


> RGHW is an option on what if I may ask??



I know Birkin.


----------



## cavalla

loubsandlulu said:


> Any intel on when these will start showing up in stores?



No idea... But for my wallet's sake, please don't show up too soon!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## gazalia

B 25 and 30 as far as I know. 
But only some neutral colors like black, etoupe, bleu nuit, etain. 

Just what I heard. 
No guarantee that's true.


----------



## koeeeee

cavalla said:


> I know Birkin.


I’ve seen a reseller post a Birkin with RGHW but not sure it’s available for SO.


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> I would be very careful. There are a lot of great reseller pics I’ve seen on the forums (fora??) for non-HSS bags in colors not produced in the year stamped.



I don't know where the resellers get their bags, but I have used my SOs to get bags in colors not otherwise available.


----------



## gazalia

RGHW is only available for Constance for SO. 
No B of K yet.


----------



## cavalla

gazalia said:


> RGHW is only available for Constance for SO.
> No B of K yet.



All that I know is that our store did place order for RGHW. So we'll see.


----------



## hoot

gazalia said:


> RGHW is only available for Constance for SO.
> No B of K yet.


My store gets the podium order list a day or two before leaving for Paris. I was told some bags were available to PO (the most recent one) with RGHW but didn't ask which since it doesn't interest me.


----------



## gazalia

gazalia said:


> RGHW is only available for Constance for SO.
> No B of K yet.



Sorry, I might have been mistaken.
It is available for PO but not for SO.
You can get a B with RGHW through PO but you can't order it if you want to place a SO.
Only for Constance.


----------



## hoot

gazalia said:


> Sorry, I might have been mistaken.
> It is available for PO but not for SO.
> You can get a B with RGHW through PO but you can't order it if you want to place a SO.
> Only for Constance.


I understand what you are saying now. Sorry, I did originally misunderstand your post. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

cavalla said:


> All that I know is that our store did place order for RGHW. So we'll see.


Ordered a B25 Gris T with RGHW Togo as my PO order last round and my SM says that it’s confirmed. So yes it’s back!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Ordered a B25 Gris T with RGHW Togo as my PO order last round and my SM says that it’s confirmed. So yes it’s back!


WOW! That is going to be S T U N N I N G !!!!
I have C24 Trench RGHW and find the color similar to GT and I absolutely DIED when I saw my bag!
Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! That is going to be S T U N N I N G !!!!
> I have C24 Trench RGHW and find the color similar to GT and I absolutely DIED when I saw my bag!
> Can't wait to see yours!


I can’t wait either!! More excited about this bag than my SO order! Only downside is having to avoid the store cos I have to save for the bags!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> I can’t wait either!! More excited about this bag than my SO order! Only downside is having to avoid the store cos I have to save for the bags!!


I know the feeling!!!!! Still.. very exciting as being on a ban awaiting a bag is easy (for me anyway)! It's being on a ban when you have no idea when the next bag will come that is hard. I'm so addicted =(


----------



## cavalla

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Ordered a B25 Gris T with RGHW Togo as my PO order last round and my SM says that it’s confirmed. So yes it’s back!



I'll be your bag sister. I'm getting the 30. So excited!!! But at the same time really hope that it won't arrive too soon!! Between the bag and scarf departments, my wallet is really having some big dent lately!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

cavalla said:


> I'll be your bag sister. I'm getting the 30. So excited!!! But at the same time really hope that it won't arrive too soon!! Between the bag and scarf departments, my wallet is really having some big dent lately!!


Amen to that!! I have a great SA who will let me know if anything (bags) is coming in that I will like but unfortunately I don’t have the bucks for more than two bags per year,  and because of the big price increases here this year I’m trying very hard to be good, DH says that I get stroppy if I don’t get my orange fix monthly!!!


----------



## cavalla

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Amen to that!! I have a great SA who will let me know if anything (bags) is coming in that I will like but unfortunately I don’t have the bucks for more than two bags per year,  and because of the big price increases here this year I’m trying very hard to be good, DH says that I get stroppy if I don’t get my orange fix monthly!!!



It's funny that you said this because hubby had a very similar statement today when I was on my way home from H. Basically he would check the weather and when was last time I went to H to know if I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

Some new color info for FW18:
- Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
- Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
- Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
- rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
- rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
- Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thank you for the great intel again *pretty99!!   *Blue encre and blue zellige croc sound v promising to me!


----------



## burukogepanda

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Thanks for sharing @pretty99~

My SA mentioned there is a light pink that is similar to rose Sakura, probably the rose bubblegum [emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Thank you for the color info. My SA informed me after podium that she ordered my K25 in Blue Encre. I have been looking around for pics and have yet to find any (I can find it in other materials or other desginers) but yes, this description is basically what I was told. Those pinks and the other blue also sound pretty awesome!


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


You are a gem
Thanks for the  head start 
Nothing seems interesting  to me haha


----------



## Cygne18

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


Ooooh, thank you @pretty99! The blue and the pink shades sound very interesting!


----------



## msohm

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Thank you for sharing! Bleu encre and the roses sound fab!




Do you think this pink above could be rose d’ete? They’re photos for an upcoming season I found on Instagram. I think fall or pre-fall.


----------



## WilliamLion

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


Thanks for the info and that's very helpful. So interested in Bleu Encre and Vert Cypres


----------



## rhm

ihalhaiha said:


> Thank you for sharing! Bleu encre and the roses sound fab!
> 
> View attachment 4033501
> 
> 
> Do you think this pink above could be rose d’ete? They’re photos for an upcoming season I found on Instagram. I think fall or pre-fall.



Wow those Paradis mules in that color are so fabulous! I love this shade of pink. I was very sad looks like a brighter version of rose tea?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ihalhaiha said:


> Thank you for sharing! Bleu encre and the roses sound fab!
> 
> View attachment 4033501
> 
> 
> Do you think this pink above could be rose d’ete? They’re photos for an upcoming season I found on Instagram. I think fall or pre-fall.



Ooh, I like this color. [emoji175]


----------



## westcoastgal

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


Thank you so much for sharing this info. I am really excited about the light pink!


----------



## NikkiCD

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


Thank you so much!  This intel is much appreciated!


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


thank you so much!!


----------



## DreamingPink

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Thank you so much for the great intel! Can't wait to see the new colors!!


----------



## pretty99

here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
- au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
- there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
- new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
- the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
- kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
- Opli bag in with chain strap
- Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
- new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
- there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
- verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
- there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
- another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
- the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MsHermesAU

pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!



I’m very intrigued by the Birkin coupe juste... I’d love to see photos!


----------



## Ang-Lin

pretty99 said:


> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!


I would love to see that! I'm not really feeling the current combos of colors for Lettre Kelly that I've seen floating around the Internet so hopefully the new combos will be amazing.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## burukogepanda

pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!



Thanks for sharing again~ do you by chance know if there will be any new combo of b/k verso?


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!


You're awesome 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamLion

pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!



Thank you so much!! I'm so triggered by Birkin Coupe Juste and Kelly Lettre!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you pretty99 foryour detailed info [emoji173]️


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I'm not sure if this is new, but it's my first time seeing a two-toned jypsiere! Saw it while perusing H.com and wanted to share


----------



## Meta

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm not sure if this is new, but it's my first time seeing a two-toned jypsiere! Saw it while perusing H.com and wanted to share


Thank you for sharing. Bicolor Jypsieres have been around for a while even back in 2013 when I first started my orange obsession.  Also, Colvert is a color from 2016 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lulilu

weN84 said:


> Thank you for sharing. Bicolor Jypsieres have been around for a while even back in 2013 when I first started my orange obsession.  Also, Colvert is a color from 2016 if I'm not mistaken.



You've only been collecting for five years?  You have become quite the expert in such a relatively short time!


----------



## Meta

lulilu said:


> You've only been collecting for five years?  You have become quite the expert in such a relatively short time!


Alas, I'm far from an expert! Just mildly obsessed.


----------



## pppui

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc


Thanks for the description!
my SA ordered a picotin 18 in bleu encre ... I was trying to find a photo but couldn't find any!


----------



## pppui

little.bear said:


> I was initially informed that blue encre was in between blue nuit and blue sapphire. Then was told it might be just slightly lighter than blue sapphire. But when I was discussing it with my SM again he said it was darker than the blue encre hat you posted above. So I have become more confused and have no idea which shade could it possibly be. Probably just gotta wait till we see it published in social media.


I've ordered a picotin 18 ghw in bleu encre, still can't find any photos! 
hopefully it's amazing


----------



## cavalla

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Thank you for sharing these. Almost all colors sound promising. I'm really looking forward to 18AW!!


----------



## koeeeee

Please excuse my ignorance but when does FW18 start to come in?


----------



## periogirl28

koeeeee said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but when does FW18 start to come in?


July 2018 onwards.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pppui

periogirl28 said:


> July 2018 onwards.



Will be a long wait for my Bleu encre picotin 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies! Does anyone know what the push order is this season?


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish


I believe the 2002 is in Rose d'ete







pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40





pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit


While I think the Opli chaine is possibly Bleu Encre and that's the Birkin Officier in Apricot? The larger of the 24/24 is I think Vert Cypress.


----------



## cavalla

I'm already in love with the 18AW colors!


----------



## TankerToad

weN84 said:


> I believe the 2002 is in Rose d'ete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I think the Opli chaine is possibly Bleu Encre and that's the Birkin Officier in Apricot? The larger of the 24/24 is I think Vert Cypress.



That officier!!!!


----------



## partialtopink

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Ahhhh Bleu encre sounds like the perfect hybrid! The never ending slippery H slope. Will Ban Island ever really happen for me?


----------



## labellavita27

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - Bleu encre: dark blue but lighter then blue nuit, quite obvious dark blue but muted blue sapphire
> - Vert cypres: dark green but lighter then vert Fonce, obvious dark green, not bright at all
> - Abricot: yellowy orange just like the fruit
> - rose d’ete: a more pinkish rose tea, not a cute pink, reddish
> - rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink
> - Bleu zellige: evercolor and shiny croc, imagine more intense Bleu zanzibar with a tad of purple in shiny croc



Omg I been waiting to here about the blue encre?! This color sounds amazing! Have you seen the color swatches or color board?


----------



## labellavita27

BBC said:


> Thank you for the color info. My SA informed me after podium that she ordered my K25 in Blue Encre. I have been looking around for pics and have yet to find any (I can find it in other materials or other desginers) but yes, this description is basically what I was told. Those pinks and the other blue also sound pretty awesome!



When does FW items come out?


----------



## Ang-Lin

labellavita27 said:


> When does FW items come out?


I believe it's either June, though in some stores you won't start seeing them until July. I think!


----------



## labellavita27

Ang-Lin said:


> I believe it's either June, though in some stores you won't start seeing them until July. I think!



Thank you! I want something in that blue encre color?! Hoping it’s June! Lol


----------



## Prinipessa

pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!


----------



## Prinipessa

Thank you for the awesome intel


pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!


----------



## Prinipessa




----------



## Prinipessa

Prinipessa said:


> View attachment 4059431
> View attachment 4059432


Are those colors new for 2018?  I have not seen those names before.


----------



## Prinipessa

Prinipessa said:


> Are those colors new for 2018?  I have not seen those names before.


I realize the color launch dates are 04 and 11 but I haven't heard those names before or did I just missed them.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## xxDxx

Prinipessa said:


> I realize the color launch dates are 04 and 11 but I haven't heard those names before or did I just missed them.



I think Tin grey is etain.


----------



## labellavita27

Prinipessa said:


> View attachment 4059431
> View attachment 4059432



What’s the real name for the dark green?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

labellavita27 said:


> What’s the real name for the dark green?


Looks like vert fonce to me?


----------



## Meta

Prinipessa said:


> Are those colors new for 2018?  I have not seen those names before.


Etain (Tin Gray) is 8F while Vert Fonce (Dark Green) is 67. They are not new as you can see that the launch collection was in AW11 and AW04 respectively.


----------



## Prinipessa

weN84 said:


> Etain (Tin Gray) is 8F while Vert Fonce (Dark Green) is 67. They are not new as you can see that the launch collection was in AW11 and AW04 respectively.


Thank you so much.  I thought they were familiar but the names confused me.


----------



## DollyDoll

Can’t wait to see Rose Bubblegum fingers crossed this is my pink


----------



## pretty99

Prinipessa said:


> Thank you so much.  I thought they were familiar but the names confused me.



Somehow I have an exact Togo combo for these two color mixed together, it’s an SO dated 2 yrs ago


----------



## QuelleFromage

Prinipessa said:


> View attachment 4059431
> View attachment 4059432


I wish Hermès would just stick to French. This is Etain and Vert Foncé, and this is one of the reasons we get questions about "Gris Etain" - it's translating and then translating back.


----------



## kath00

Holy cow that is stunning!  No matter what you call it in whatever language!
Yes my 4 years of French in high school have finally become useful -- with H buying!  Esp on their website!  HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Prinipessa

pretty99 said:


> Somehow I have an exact Togo combo for these two color mixed together, it’s an SO dated 2 yrs ago
> View attachment 4059757


Thank you for posting your Birkin photo, I love the combination.


----------



## labellavita27

Someone please post when you get the AW18 swatches!


----------



## cavalla

Saw the photos of AW18 lettre Kelly. They are sooooooooooo pretty! The new colors are so fun but at the same time very sophisticated. The more tone on tone use of colors allow the abstractness of the letter to really come through. Artistically, aesthetically well done! I want at least 4 out of 6 if only I'm allowed! The only reason those 2 can be left out is that the base colors are more classic colors that are more likely to be found in the future. And Lettre Kellys are not the only show stopper. Many gorgeous bags and amazing colors!! AW18 is very dangerous. I need to work very hard now so that I don't get left out when they come in.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

ROSE GOLD IS NOW AVAILABLE ON A BIRKIN (not special order)!!!!


----------



## tramcaro

LovingTheOrange said:


> ROSE GOLD IS NOW AVAILABLE ON A BIRKIN (not special order)!!!!



Really???


----------



## Madam Bijoux

tramcaro said:


> Really???


Rose Gold hardware would be fantastic on any color​


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## tramcaro

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rose Gold hardware would be fantastic on any color​



Agree, I have it on my black constance, so pretty!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> ROSE GOLD IS NOW AVAILABLE ON A BIRKIN (not special order)!!!!


Finally !!! Can't go wrong with Rose Gold.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pretty99 said:


> here's some interesting bag to be introduced in FW18:
> - au bout du monde, the puzzle pic bolide and constance as we seen before, the new blue on the bags are blue zellige and blue encre
> - there will be a weaved handle bolide 1923 and victoria 35, the one i saw is toffee body/ roze azalee weaved handle bolide, super cute
> - new shoulder strap with the middle part of the shoulder is interchangeable, kinda cute and girly
> - the trench coats for birkin, kelly and bolide as someone posted the design before
> - kelly ado contrast shoulder strap
> - Opli bag in with chain strap
> - Aline mini, small pouch and introductory price level, cheaper than Evelyn TPM; with lots of color options
> - new bag Mosaique au 24 as featured on the runway, inspired by the mosaique floor of FSH
> - there will be 3 styles of printed 2002 bag, similar to the summer day/ summer night constance, very beauiful
> - verrou marquete, constrast color panel verrou with a contrast edge visible when the bag closed, not like the verso
> - there will be super cute Birkin Coupe Juste limited birkin showing the dexterity of the how to build a birkin! only in black evercalf size 35 (super wishlist for me!)
> - another super birkin officier, birkin with 2 constrast stripe on the left side of the bag (if you look at it from the front), simple design and comes in all sizes from 25-40
> - the lettre Kelly will comes in 6 new different combo, which are much more subtle and tone-on-tone, super duper beautiful ( i dare to say it's much prettier than the current colorful one) comes in vert cypres, blue encre, abricot, rouge H, cacao and toffee as base color and the tone on tone patchwork. IE blue version will be bleu encre/ zellige/ blue obscure sombero.........heaven!


@pretty99  Thanks so much for the list.  Can't wait to see the new lettre Kelly.  I think H learned from the current season that people are not crazy about the color combos.  Better stick to different shades of the same color group.


----------



## sydgirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> ROSE GOLD IS NOW AVAILABLE ON A BIRKIN (not special order)!!!!


Omg yay!!


----------



## labellavita27

tramcaro said:


> Agree, I have it on my black constance, so pretty!



Photo? I haven’t really paid attention to the rose gold.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Here are my pics of a b30 with rose gold hardware! Thoughts on rghw + b/k?


----------



## bagidiotic

LovingTheOrange said:


> ROSE GOLD IS NOW AVAILABLE ON A BIRKIN (not special order)!!!!


At this moment  only in touch collection  only


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> At this moment  only in touch collection  only


Ahhhh makes sense now.


----------



## Boogee119

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here are my pics of a b30 with rose gold hardware! Thoughts on rghw + b/k?


May I please ask if it is possible to share the price of the bag?  TIA


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> Saw the photos of AW18 lettre Kelly. They are sooooooooooo pretty! The new colors are so fun but at the same time very sophisticated. The more tone on tone use of colors allow the abstractness of the letter to really come through. Artistically, aesthetically well done! I want at least 4 out of 6 if only I'm allowed! The only reason those 2 can be left out is that the base colors are more classic colors that are more likely to be found in the future. And Lettre Kellys are not the only show stopper. Many gorgeous bags and amazing colors!! AW18 is very dangerous. I need to work very hard now so that I don't get left out when they come in.



Thanks for the intel cavalla!  Look forward to the tone on tone lettre kellys. This seasons colors are not for me but am really drawn to the togo/clemence version (dark blue one) so hope they will make more in these leathers next season!


----------



## westcoastgal

DollyDoll said:


> Can’t wait to see Rose Bubblegum fingers crossed this is my pink


I think it’s just in exotic. Wish it was in Togo!


----------



## westcoastgal

weN84 said:


> I believe the 2002 is in Rose d'ete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I think the Opli chaine is possibly Bleu Encre and that's the Birkin Officier in Apricot? The larger of the 24/24 is I think Vert Cypress.


Does anyone else think this new pink looks similar to Rose Azalea? It’s beautiful!


----------



## cavalla

bagidiotic said:


> At this moment  only in touch collection  only



Did you mean in store at the moment? I know our store ordered Gris tourterelle B with RGHW and @Pinayfrench also placed an order with her store. RGHW on B should be coming.


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for the intel cavalla!  Look forward to the tone on tone lettre kellys. This seasons colors are not for me but am really drawn to the togo/clemence version (dark blue one) so hope they will make more in these leathers next season!



If I remember it correctly the main leather on 2 AW18 lettre will be clemence. 2 epsom, 1 sombrero. 1 I forgot. The color blocks they choose to match the main colors are very sophisticated. Quite a few very popular colors.


----------



## FreddieMac

Reposting this picture @Angelian posted on the FW scarf and RTW threads.

Do we think this bag is Bleu Encre, with the steps in maybe Bordeaux?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## labellavita27

FreddieMac said:


> Reposting this picture @Angelian posted on the FW scarf and RTW threads.
> 
> Do we think this bag is Bleu Encre, with the steps in maybe Bordeaux?
> 
> View attachment 4065996



That’s what I wanted to know! I like the blue


----------



## milotic55

cavalla said:


> Saw the photos of AW18 lettre Kelly. They are sooooooooooo pretty! The new colors are so fun but at the same time very sophisticated. The more tone on tone use of colors allow the abstractness of the letter to really come through. Artistically, aesthetically well done! I want at least 4 out of 6 if only I'm allowed! The only reason those 2 can be left out is that the base colors are more classic colors that are more likely to be found in the future. And Lettre Kellys are not the only show stopper. Many gorgeous bags and amazing colors!! AW18 is very dangerous. I need to work very hard now so that I don't get left out when they come in.


Could you please share where you saw these photoss? I am a big fan of the current one well only the E one that i got, the others are not so nice haha but I really want to see AW2018 ones


----------



## Madam Bijoux

FreddieMac said:


> Reposting this picture @Angelian posted on the FW scarf and RTW threads.
> 
> Do we think this bag is Bleu Encre, with the steps in maybe Bordeaux?
> 
> View attachment 4065996


That is beautiful


----------



## Prinipessa

pretty99 said:


> Somehow I have an exact Togo combo for these two color mixed together, it’s an SO dated 2 yrs ago
> View attachment 4059757


Thank you for posting the photo of your B, it's a beautiful color combination.


----------



## cavalla

FreddieMac said:


> Reposting this picture @Angelian posted on the FW scarf and RTW threads.
> 
> Do we think this bag is Bleu Encre, with the steps in maybe Bordeaux?
> 
> View attachment 4065996



Yes. It is bleu encre in Togo.


----------



## cavalla

milotic55 said:


> Could you please share where you saw these photoss? I am a big fan of the current one well only the E one that i got, the others are not so nice haha but I really want to see AW2018 ones



Sorry I can't share where. Someone would get into trouble. I hope you understand.


----------



## FreddieMac

cavalla said:


> Yes. It is bleu encre in Togo.


THANK YOU!

Now the guessing begins on how true to life the photo is... I was hoping for something a tone darker and this is what my SA has assumed too - more like the top of the bag in the photo. To me this looks very close to Bleu Electric, which may be a little too much on me!

Anyway, time will tell, I should exercise a little patience!


----------



## labellavita27

cavalla said:


> Yes. It is bleu encre in Togo.



Yassssssssss! Now I am wondering when these will be out?!


----------



## labellavita27

FreddieMac said:


> Reposting this picture @Angelian posted on the FW scarf and RTW threads.
> 
> Do we think this bag is Bleu Encre, with the steps in maybe Bordeaux?
> 
> View attachment 4065996



I wonder if there are more photos? So I get a better idea of what the blue is like, but so far it seems good.


----------



## labellavita27

FreddieMac said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Now the guessing begins on how true to life the photo is... I was hoping for something a tone darker and this is what my SA has assumed too - more like the top of the bag in the photo. To me this looks very close to Bleu Electric, which may be a little too much on me!
> 
> Anyway, time will tell, I should exercise a little patience!


Mee too! I am wondering the same. I have been wanting Bleu Nuit, but if this is one shade lighter I would love it!


----------



## tramcaro

FreddieMac said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Now the guessing begins on how true to life the photo is... I was hoping for something a tone darker and this is what my SA has assumed too - more like the top of the bag in the photo. To me this looks very close to Bleu Electric, which may be a little too much on me!
> 
> Anyway, time will tell, I should exercise a little patience!



Me too, since I already have 3 BE bags... not sure if I can justify another one similar to BE... So torn... this colour is saturated and beautiful as well!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> Yes. It is bleu encre in Togo.



Yaaaaaay!!! I was hoping!  Can’t wait to receive my PO in this color!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cavalla said:


> Saw the photos of AW18 lettre Kelly. They are sooooooooooo pretty! The new colors are so fun but at the same time very sophisticated. The more tone on tone use of colors allow the abstractness of the letter to really come through. Artistically, aesthetically well done! I want at least 4 out of 6 if only I'm allowed! The only reason those 2 can be left out is that the base colors are more classic colors that are more likely to be found in the future. And Lettre Kellys are not the only show stopper. Many gorgeous bags and amazing colors!! AW18 is very dangerous. I need to work very hard now so that I don't get left out when they come in.


OMG! I'm afraid... very. afraid.


----------



## labellavita27

BBC said:


> Yaaaaaay!!! I was hoping!  Can’t wait to receive my PO in this color!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Please  post when you get it! What was your SAs description?


----------



## Notorious Pink

labellavita27 said:


> Please  post when you get it! What was your SAs description?



Originally it was just dark blue, but lighter than indigo. I assumed it would be lighter than indigo anyway because years ago I asked about this color and the store owner told me that I wouldnt like it. Lately SAs have some pieces (enamel) that are also described as blue encre so which actually looks more like blue agate so I really wasnt sure,  it would be happy with anything in the area of navy. More like BE is a bonus! Actually I think this is what Blue Sapphire used to look like.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> Originally it was just dark blue, but lighter than indigo. I assumed it would be lighter than indigo anyway because years ago I asked about this color and the store owner told me that I wouldnt like it. Lately SAs have some pieces (enamel) that are also described as blue encre so which actually looks more like blue agate so I really wasnt sure,  it would be happy with anything in the area of navy. More like BE is a bonus! Actually I think this is what Blue Sapphire used to look like.



My belief is that blue encre is very similar to bleu saphire in regular leather and Bleu de Prusse minus the green/teal undertones.  Definitely not as dark as navy / Bleu abysse / indigo / Bleu nuit and not as bright as Bleu Electrique.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> Originally it was just dark blue, but lighter than indigo. I assumed it would be lighter than indigo anyway because years ago I asked about this color and the store owner told me that I wouldnt like it. Lately SAs have some pieces (enamel) that are also described as blue encre so which actually looks more like blue agate so I really wasnt sure,  it would be happy with anything in the area of navy. More like BE is a bonus! Actually I think this is what Blue Sapphire used to look like.





lala28 said:


> My belief is that blue encre is very similar to bleu saphire in regular leather and Bleu de Prusse minus the green/teal undertones.  Definitely not as dark as navy / Bleu abysse / indigo / Bleu nuit and not as bright as Bleu Electrique.



Thanks for the intel ladies. Will love to have a true blue that is not as dark as blue nuit and not as bright as BE. Encre sounds vv promising, will love to find a roulis in this color, if it comes with constrast stitching even better!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Yaaaaaay!!! I was hoping!  Can’t wait to receive my PO in this color!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Do share your eye candy with us! This is really a gorgeous blue!


----------



## cavalla

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG! I'm afraid... very. afraid.



You should be!!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Originally it was just dark blue, but lighter than indigo. I assumed it would be lighter than indigo anyway because years ago I asked about this color and the store owner told me that I wouldnt like it. Lately SAs have some pieces (enamel) that are also described as blue encre so which actually looks more like blue agate so I really wasnt sure,  it would be happy with anything in the area of navy. More like BE is a bonus! Actually I think this is what Blue Sapphire used to look like.



I believe it's closer to bleu saphir too.


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for the intel ladies. Will love to have a true blue that is not as dark as blue nuit and not as bright as BE. Encre sounds vv promising, will love to find a roulis in this color, if it comes with constrast stitching even better!



Gosh! That will be a dream!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> Do share your eye candy with us! This is really a gorgeous blue!



Oh I absolutely will as soon as it arrives!!!


----------



## labellavita27

So excited! I want a B30 in this color if it sounds like what I think it is! Anyone know when this color might come out in bags?


----------



## Anchanel79

Saw this on Instagram, courtesy of priveporter. So beautiful. Anyone has Intel on this color? Especially if they have it in K25 sellier.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Anchanel79 said:


> Saw this on Instagram, courtesy of priveporter. So beautiful. Anyone has Intel on this color? Especially if they have it in K25 sellier.
> View attachment 4071877



I dont think this is a new color? Not sure which year it came out but when i first saw it reminded me of a mixture of rose jaipur and crevette


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> I dont think this is a new color? Not sure which year it came out but when i first saw it reminded me of *a mixture of rose jaipur and crevette*


Exactly what I thought just now. I have never seen a bag in Rose Candy... only SLG. Wow.


----------



## 27leborse

Anchanel79 said:


> Saw this on Instagram, courtesy of priveporter. So beautiful. Anyone has Intel on this color? Especially if they have it in K25 sellier.
> View attachment 4071877


I purchased a mini Togo Bazar pouch in Rose Candy over a year ago and adore the color!  The photo depicts the color accurately imo. I have also seen wallets but not any bags in this color so far, but keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## NikkiCD

GNIPPOHS said:


> I dont think this is a new color? Not sure which year it came out but when i first saw it reminded me of a mixture of rose jaipur and crevette


It’s from 2016


----------



## lala28

I took a picture of Bleu Electrique in epsom next to the new AW ‘18 Bleu Royal in epsom and new AW ‘18 Bleu Encre in chevre mysore.  

I really like Bleu Royal but it’s only being offered in SLGs.  

Bleu Encre is brightest in mysore.  I saw swatches in mysore, swift, togo, and clemence.  I was surprised at how dark it looks in Clemence; It is flatter and much less bright and reminds me of Bleu abysse.


----------



## Hat Trick

lala28 said:


> I took a picture of Bleu Electrique in epsom next to the new AW ‘18 Bleu Royal in epsom and new AW ‘18 Bleu Encre in chevre mysore.
> 
> I really like Bleu Royal but it’s only being offered in SLGs.
> 
> Bleu Encre is brightest in mysore.  I saw swatches in mysore, swift, togo, and clemence.  I was surprised at how dark it looks in Clemence; It is pretty flat and reminds me of Bleu abysse.
> 
> View attachment 4077568



Thank you for posting the photo and the descriptions. 
H blues make me happy.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lala28

I borrowed the Bleu Electrique/ Bleu Saphire photo from another tpfer and combined it with the above to give us a sense of the blue color spectrum.




I realize it would have been more helpful if I put all of the blue swatches side by side, but I couldn’t find all of them today.

Bleu Encre has some purple in it which is more or less evident in certain leathers.


----------



## lala28

Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.

The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!

Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Bleu Royal is looking very tempting.


----------



## cavalla

lala28 said:


> I took a picture of Bleu Electrique in epsom next to the new AW ‘18 Bleu Royal in epsom and new AW ‘18 Bleu Encre in chevre mysore.
> 
> I really like Bleu Royal but it’s only being offered in SLGs.
> 
> Bleu Encre is brightest in mysore.  I saw swatches in mysore, swift, togo, and clemence.  I was surprised at how dark it looks in Clemence; It is flatter and much less bright and reminds me of Bleu abysse.
> 
> View attachment 4077568



Thank you so much for the comparison. It's very helpful!


----------



## cavalla

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!



Thank you so much!!!!!  Really looking forward to rose d'ete and abricot!! Do you think cypress will look good pairing with malachite?


----------



## labellavita27

lala28 said:


> I took a picture of Bleu Electrique in epsom next to the new AW ‘18 Bleu Royal in epsom and new AW ‘18 Bleu Encre in chevre mysore.
> 
> I really like Bleu Royal but it’s only being offered in SLGs.
> 
> Bleu Encre is brightest in mysore.  I saw swatches in mysore, swift, togo, and clemence.  I was surprised at how dark it looks in Clemence; It is flatter and much less bright and reminds me of Bleu abysse.
> 
> View attachment 4077568



Been waiting for this! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lala28

cavalla said:


> Thank you so much!!!!! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] Really looking forward to rose d'ete and abricot!! Do you think cypress will look good pairing with malachite?



Yes! That’s exactly what my SM and I said because both have blue undertones (assuming you’re going for a tone on tone look and not contrast)


----------



## cavalla

lala28 said:


> Yes! That’s exactly what my SM and I said because both have blue undertones (assuming you’re going for a tone on tone look and not contrast)



Really appreciate your response. This is going to be a very exciting season!!


----------



## Sic_Sic

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!



Thank you so much for sharing! 

Is Rose d’ete the only pink? Is there a rose bubblegum?

TIA


----------



## ayc

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!


thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## estallal

Oh Rose d’ete is so pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone know when bags will start to pop up in stores w these colors?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!


Oh wow!!! I love the the new blue and the rose !!! Yikes!!! Thx for posting La!!!!


----------



## kath00

Does Rose D'Ete look like Rose Confetti to anyone else?  Or just me?


----------



## lala28

Sic_Sic said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> Is Rose d’ete the only pink? Is there a rose bubblegum?
> 
> TIA



There is a rose bubblegum for AW ‘18 but it might be available only in croc.... I’ll keep an eye out for the swatch samples.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## lala28

kath00 said:


> Does Rose D'Ete look like Rose Confetti to anyone else?  Or just me?



There are a few pink colors that look very similar.  Best I can describe the difference is that rose d’ ete looks creamier in color.  I heard someone describe it as coral-like but it doesn’t have orange undertones and is definitely pink.  A creamy pink color like a cup of pink with a splash of half and half?


----------



## ayc

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!


Do you happen to remember what leathers are available in vert cypress? TIA!!


----------



## lala28

ayc said:


> Do you happen to remember what leathers are available in vert cypress? TIA!!



I saw 4 cypress swatches so togo and clemence, ever color and swift, I think.  I’ll probably go back and look at swatches again so I’ll confirm.


----------



## Sic_Sic

lala28 said:


> There is a rose bubblegum for AW ‘18 but it might be available only in croc.... I’ll keep an eye out for the swatch samples.



Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## cavalla

ayc said:


> Do you happen to remember what leathers are available in vert cypress? TIA!!





lala28 said:


> I saw 4 cypress swatches so togo and clemence, ever color and swift, I think.  I’ll probably go back and look at swatches again so I’ll confirm.



I believe it comes in Epsom as well.


----------



## PJW5813

A long while ago I asked why SMs went to Podium, because I didn't understand why that word was used.
I didn't think that I got a very convincing answer.
Forgive me if what follows is well-known to everyone but I recently read this which made sense of the phrase SMs back from podium.  Might this be where the SMs go?

It is from an article about Hermes at Pantin

...After that, a showroom called *Podium Hermès*(close to rue Montgolfier) saw the light. A fitness room was built here for employee use, a "leather school" and a nursery. It consists already of 40000 meter sq. and will soon have 1500 employees...


----------



## Sic_Sic

PJW5813 said:


> A long while ago I asked why SMs went to Podium, because I didn't understand why that word was used.
> I didn't think that I got a very convincing answer.
> Forgive me if what follows is well-known to everyone but I recently read this which made sense of the phrase SMs back from podium.  Might this be where the SMs go?
> 
> It is from an article about Hermes at Pantin
> 
> ...After that, a showroom called *Podium Hermès*(close to rue Montgolfier) saw the light. A fitness room was built here for employee use, a "leather school" and a nursery. It consists already of 40000 meter sq. and will soon have 1500 employees...



Thank you for sharing that! 

I’ve always thought it was just the name given to the trip/event. 

Love the wealth of information that is shared on this forum [emoji173]️


----------



## seasounds

PJW5813 said:


> A long while ago I asked why SMs went to Podium, because I didn't understand why that word was used.
> I didn't think that I got a very convincing answer.
> Forgive me if what follows is well-known to everyone but I recently read this which made sense of the phrase SMs back from podium.  Might this be where the SMs go?
> 
> It is from an article about Hermes at Pantin
> 
> ...After that, a showroom called *Podium Hermès*(close to rue Montgolfier) saw the light. A fitness room was built here for employee use, a "leather school" and a nursery. It consists already of 40000 meter sq. and will soon have 1500 employees...


For some odd reason, I envisioned a meeting where each SM had a chance to go to a podium and announce to the other SMs the orders he/she was planning to make for the upcoming season.  Your article and reasoning makes MUCH more sense!


----------



## ayc

lala28 said:


> I saw 4 cypress swatches so togo and clemence, ever color and swift, I think.  I’ll probably go back and look at swatches again so I’ll confirm.


thank you for intel!!


----------



## ayc

cavalla said:


> I believe it comes in Epsom as well.


thank you for intel!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

seasounds said:


> For some odd reason, I envisioned a meeting where each SM had a chance to go to a podium and announce to the other SMs the orders he/she was planning to make for the upcoming season.  Your article and reasoning makes MUCH more sense!



Oh yeah, absolutely...although I know better, I ALWAYS imagine an actual podium! With the mic and a lamp on it - Like at the front of an auction.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lala28 said:


> I saw 4 cypress swatches so togo and clemence, ever color and swift, I think.  I’ll probably go back and look at swatches again so I’ll confirm.



Lala, any chance you could snap pictures of the 4 swatches in vert cypress?   It sounds very promising.


----------



## westcoastgal

seasounds said:


> For some odd reason, I envisioned a meeting where each SM had a chance to go to a podium and announce to the other SMs the orders he/she was planning to make for the upcoming season.  Your article and reasoning makes MUCH more sense!


Me too. I envisioned the SMs going before a judge as in “ SMs please approach the bench/podium.”


----------



## PJW5813

I, too, had similar images of SMs going to some type of platform to make a claim and that did seem a bit unreal,
but then there are many weird and wonderful ways that are just Hermes.
It is only my supposition that going to Podium is going to the showroom Podium Hermes
That has not been told to me as a fact, but I can see that the idea makes a lot os sense to some of you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

From what I have been told, the podium for all goods (not just bags) is similar to a buyer showroom in the US. What will be new and available is shown so SMs can select what is right for their individual store. If your SM has a client request for, say, an Etoupe B35 with GHW, they will choose one more than they normally would.
Jewelry has a podium too, and I believe furniture and homewares.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## hopiko

PJW5813 said:


> A long while ago I asked why SMs went to Podium, because I didn't understand why that word was used.
> I didn't think that I got a very convincing answer.
> Forgive me if what follows is well-known to everyone but I recently read this which made sense of the phrase SMs back from podium.  Might this be where the SMs go?
> 
> It is from an article about Hermes at Pantin
> 
> ...After that, a showroom called *Podium Hermès*(close to rue Montgolfier) saw the light. A fitness room was built here for employee use, a "leather school" and a nursery. It consists already of 40000 meter sq. and will soon have 1500 employees...


Thank you!  I always envisioned it as more of a “ceremony” than a place based on the name.  Mystery solved!!


----------



## westcoastgal

I was told rose bubblegum is only in croc.



lala28 said:


> There is a rose bubblegum for AW ‘18 but it might be available only in croc.... I’ll keep an eye out for the swatch samples.


----------



## Sic_Sic

westcoastgal said:


> I was told rose bubblegum is only in croc.



Thanks for following up 

That’s too bad


----------



## Israeli_Flava

seasounds said:


> For some odd reason, I envisioned a meeting where each SM had a chance to go to a podium and announce to the other SMs the orders he/she was planning to make for the upcoming season.  Your article and reasoning makes MUCH more sense!





PJW5813 said:


> A long while ago I asked why SMs went to Podium, because I didn't understand why that word was used.
> I didn't think that I got a very convincing answer.
> Forgive me if what follows is well-known to everyone but I recently read this which made sense of the phrase SMs back from podium.  Might this be where the SMs go?
> 
> It is from an article about Hermes at Pantin
> 
> ...After that, a showroom called *Podium Hermès*(close to rue Montgolfier) saw the light. A fitness room was built here for employee use, a "leather school" and a nursery. It consists already of 40000 meter sq. and will soon have 1500 employees...



Sooooo pardon I'm still confused.
Podium is a combination of these two ideas?
Going to Podium is actually going to a showroom ... where each SM ... places the orders he/she was planning to make for the upcoming season? (as well as other activities at that location)


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sooooo pardon I'm still confused.
> Podium is a combination of these two ideas?
> Going to Podium is actually going to a showroom ... where each SM ... places the orders he/she was planning to make for the upcoming season? (as well as other activities at that location)


Yes I believe it basically is a buying trip. There the stock is ordered for the next season - leather, silks, RTW, home, jewellery and watches. Some SAs are also trained immediately, re the current offers, to sell to other store managers at the Podium. They then bring the training back to their stores with them. Of course the staff from all over world get some down time and Hermes organises many events to meet up, mingle and enjoy. I also heard that the cold buffet lunch provided at Pantin is quite good.


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I believe it basically is a buying trip. There the stock is ordered for the next season - leather, silks, RTW, home, jewellery and watches. Some SAs are also trained immediately, re the current offers, to sell to other store managers at the Podium. They then bring the training back to their stores with them. Of course the staff from all over world get some down time and Hermes organises many events to meet up, mingle and enjoy. I also heard that the cold buffet lunch provided at Pantin is quite good.



This is how my SD explained it to me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!


I'm just catching up on the new colors.  You're not the only one to think that a lot of blues are starting to look similar.  Royal looks like BE in a brighter way.  Perhaps they just add some light reflectors to make it look different !! LOL !!


----------



## majusaka

Does anyone know the dimension and the price for this new bag?


----------



## luvparis21

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4077584
> 
> 
> Rose d’ ete is pretty.  It’s similar to rose azalee but creamier.
> 
> The new apricot color looks exactly like the color of dried apricots.  And vert cypres is hunter green (it really is a distinctly “new” color for green lovers).  Lighter than vert fonce, more jewel tones than vert Veronese.  Of course I shouldn’t snapped some photos.  I just didn’t think of it until later!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but a lot of the blues are looking awfully similar to one another.  Bleu zellige could easily be mistaken for Bleu Zanzibar (it’s not as bright as hydra) and Bleu Royal looks a lot like Bleu Electrique!



Hi @lala28,
Thanks much for posting this [emoji813]️

Do you by any chance remember which leather will be available for Rose d’Ete? TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Cygne18

eiffel21 said:


> Hi @lala28,
> Thanks much for posting this [emoji813]️
> 
> Do you by any chance remember which leather will be available for Rose d’Ete? TIA [emoji8]


Swift, Chevre, Epsom, and Evercolor.


----------



## MSO13

majusaka said:


> Does anyone know the dimension and the price for this new bag?


 
it’s actually a re-release of the Kelly a Dos PM backpack which is about 20cm x 22cm

Colors are Rouge Casaque, Gold, Black with solid straps and Blue Indigo with a woven patterned strap. Price was about $8k US when I asked about it a few weeks ago. I’m not excited about the colors so I can’t quite remember the exact price


----------



## Lollipop15

Here’s a photo of how Rose D’Ete compares to Rose Azalee. [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## luvparis21

Cygne18 said:


> Swift, Chevre, Epsom, and Evercolor.



Thanks much @Cygne18 [emoji813]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lollipop15 said:


> Here’s a photo of how Rose D’Ete compares to Rose Azalee. [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 4091704


Omgggg love!! Thx for posting!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lollipop15 said:


> Here’s a photo of how Rose D’Ete compares to Rose Azalee. [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 4091704



AHHHHH!!!! This is amazing!! :runs and hides:


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## veronica_ling

I heard the rose d ete only comes in SLGs. Hope it is not true.


----------



## Lollipop15

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omgggg love!! Thx for posting!!





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> AHHHHH!!!! This is amazing!! :runs and hides:



I’m also loving this new pink! [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Sic_Sic

Lollipop15 said:


> Here’s a photo of how Rose D’Ete compares to Rose Azalee. [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 4091704



[emoji173]️!!! Thank you so much for posting. I hope it will come in bags too.


----------



## Lollipop15

Sic_Sic said:


> [emoji173]️!!! Thank you so much for posting. I hope it will come in bags too.



You’re welcome! I hope to see rose d’ete bags too [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## shirobane

Lollipop15 said:


> Here’s a photo of how Rose D’Ete compares to Rose Azalee. [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 4091704



Super Loving new pink!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

veronica_ling said:


> I heard the rose d ete only comes in SLGs. Hope it is not true.


I heard it comes in one bag style, the 2002, but not B/K/C.


----------



## veronica_ling

westcoastgal said:


> I heard it comes in one bag style, the 2002, but not B/K/C.


Yes that was what i have been told.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Lollipop15 said:


> Here’s a photo of how Rose D’Ete compares to Rose Azalee. [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 4091704





veronica_ling said:


> I heard the rose d ete only comes in SLGs. Hope it is not true.





westcoastgal said:


> I heard it comes in one bag style, the 2002, but not B/K/C.



Thats a bummer, its a pretty soft pink. Thanks Lollipop15 for the pic. A/W colors look promising, cannot wait to see blue encre and vert cypress.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oh, major bummer. RdE was the only color I was interested in =(
Oh well.... maybe it will be available for SO????


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, major bummer. RdE was the only color I was interested in =(
> Oh well.... maybe it will be available for SO????


Good call! Hopefully!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

From the H Instagram account! I believe these could possibly be the new colors we were discussing earlier? 

Rose d’ete, Abricot, and blue encre?


----------



## csetcos

And is that yellow ambre or jaune d’or?


----------



## Maddie11

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Ordered a B25 Gris T with RGHW Togo as my PO order last round and my SM says that it’s confirmed. So yes it’s back!



Any idea when this will arrive? I gave my SA this as my HG bag request.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> From the H Instagram account! I believe these could possibly be the new colors we were discussing earlier?
> 
> Rose d’ete, Abricot, and blue encre?
> 
> View attachment 4093350



Covered locks????? [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That blue looks interesting


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Maddie11 said:


> Any idea when this will arrive? I gave my SA this as my HG bag request.


My SA says hopefully next season, so hopefully before Xmas, but really this is H so who knows!!


----------



## kathydep

Hi loves, it’s confirmed by my SA that Gris Tourterelle is coming back. Although, she said it wont come until fall of 2019. Have u heard from your SAs otherwise? I really thought it was this fall. Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

kathydep said:


> Hi loves, it’s confirmed by my SA that Gris Tourterelle is coming back. Although, she said it wont come until fall of 2019. Have u heard from your SAs otherwise? I really thought it was this fall. Thanks!


I think likely to be this fall
Hermes won't release news for fall19 that soon


----------



## azukitea

Interesting to hear Gris Tourterelle is coming back, since its absence I have learned to like Gris Ashphalte , good to know the classic GT is coming back


----------



## rk4265

Do you need to place an order for a Constance ? Like a b or k.?


----------



## Txoceangirl

rk4265 said:


> Do you need to place an order for a Constance ? Like a b or k.?


Yes, podium is for seasonal orders of H products. You can request bags from your store’s management.


----------



## odette57

Oh wow, there is hope for my Gris Tourterelle dreams!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The why ask why question of the day:  Why is it that after I tell my SA that I can’t think of a SO or PO,    I remember that I wanted one after the deadline??


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^ I've asked myself the very same question.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone have a picture of Vert Cypress?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> The why ask why question of the day:  Why is it that after I tell my SA that I can’t think of a SO or PO,    I remember that I wanted one after the deadline??


I have no idea what this feels like hahahaha


----------



## jedimaster

Forgive me for this question that has been asked and answered a million times, but when do the managers leave for the podium? When is the next podium?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Txoceangirl

jedimaster said:


> Forgive me for this question that has been asked and answered a million times, but when do the managers leave for the podium? When is the next podium?  Thanks in advance!


US managers leave late next week....HTH


----------



## jedimaster

Txoceangirl said:


> US managers leave late next week....HTH


thank you!


----------



## Tony Yang

Txoceangirl said:


> US managers leave late next week....HTH



In my opinion, the best time to ask for a special bag or a RTW piece in your size is the 48 hours the store buyer is at podium.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

KH8 said:


> thx for sharing ^^.... my colours of my initial doesn't seem to fit any of my bags but still i m tempted to get one...~
> any idea how big they are? I am trying to search for a pic, in vain... ;P


Started a new thread for this.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

I was informed Gris Mouette is returning in SS18? if i understood correctly. i get confused with the seasons because in Australia our upcoming is Spring Summer :S


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hi, I just saw some gloves in Bleu Encre on the Hermes website, so thought I'd post the picture here for reference. Looks like a really lovely blue!


----------



## labellavita27

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I just saw some gloves in Bleu Encre on the Hermes website, so thought I'd post the picture here for reference. Looks like a really lovely blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130851



Loveeeee, now I want something in that but what?


----------



## FreddieMac

Crossposting these pics that @weN84 posted on the AW RTW thread showing bleu encore on the kelly and vert cypress on the Lettre Kelly (with what looks like Toffee and Rouge H.

I'm not sure what colours the Officier Birkin is in, any bright ideas? Bleu Brighton or bleu de malte perhaps, with colvert stripes?


----------



## FreddieMac

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I just saw some gloves in Bleu Encre on the Hermes website, so thought I'd post the picture here for reference. Looks like a really lovely blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130851



This is a pretty close likeness for the Clemence sample I've seen. I would classify it as a tone darker than bleu electrique with an ever so slight violet undertone, a little like the reflections in petrol, or, I guess ink!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hi ladies! 

I have some questions regarding a PO. Do you have to ask the specific manager going to podium for the bag (as there are multiple managers in one store), or can you ask your sa to pass it along? 

Although I already have a SO, I feel so nervous requesting a specific bag! As with all H, you never know if you’re “eligible”. 

Tia!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have some questions regarding a PO. Do you have to ask the specific manager going to podium for the bag (as there are multiple managers in one store), or can you ask your sa to pass it along?
> 
> Although I already have a SO, I feel so nervous requesting a specific bag! As with all H, you never know if you’re “eligible”.
> 
> Tia!



In my experience, my SA passed my request along to the manager to be ordered at Podium. GL!!!


----------



## perthhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have some questions regarding a PO. Do you have to ask the specific manager going to podium for the bag (as there are multiple managers in one store), or can you ask your sa to pass it along?
> 
> Although I already have a SO, I feel so nervous requesting a specific bag! As with all H, you never know if you’re “eligible”.
> 
> Tia!




From our experience it is usually offered by the SM.
We were called whilst she was at podium for the SS19


----------



## pretty99

as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
New color:
Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying


----------



## westcoastgal

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying


Did you see swatches? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## hoot

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying


Thanks for this! Two colors I know they are bringing back are rose Sakura and cactus (available in regular leather this time). I chose rose Sakura


----------



## pretty99

Bags info:
- a new flat clasp bag, so simlar to celine clasp bag, removable strap could turn into a clutch
- a bigger version of cinhetic wallet, imagine size clic16 with cinhetic closure
- new birkin with the weaving panel runs along the middle of the front panel
- new kelly with contrast one black one white stitching only in rouge H sombero and black veau monsieur, push offer
- the ID batch looking pouch is for mobile phone
- the leather herbag on the show is only for the show, unlikely will be in production
- new leather drawstring backpack, very simple style and at entry price level, available in many colors
- petit sac double, 2 bags in one with a silver pin holding them together, when the pin is removed will be 2 seperate shoulder bags; one side closure with flap similar to Roulis, other side with 2 snap button, lots of colors
- silky city duo, silky city messenger with 2 different silk print
- special monkey embroidery bag on cinhetic, beton de craie and verrou, push offer
- very special metallic bronze croc for b and k, push offer of course
- paradis 2002, silk printed 2002- 20 in lime and orange poppy, very cute
- mini kelly picnic in 5 colors, white, blue du nord, jaune de naples, barenia and rouge de coeur


----------



## pretty99

westcoastgal said:


> Did you see swatches? Thanks for the info!!


only saw the picture, swatches won't be available until late 2018


----------



## allure244

hoot said:


> Thanks for this! Two colors I know they are bringing back are rose Sakura and cactus (available in regular leather this time). I chose rose Sakura



Omg when is rose Sakura coming back? Will this be available in b/k??!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## tramcaro

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying



Thank you so much for the info... I’m curious... Is rouge de coeur close to rouge vif?


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying





pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - a new flat clasp bag, so simlar to celine clasp bag, removable strap could turn into a clutch
> - a bigger version of cinhetic wallet, imagine size clic16 with cinhetic closure
> - new birkin with the weaving panel runs along the middle of the front panel
> - new kelly with contrast one black one white stitching only in rouge H sombero and black veau monsieur, push offer
> - the ID batch looking pouch is for mobile phone
> - the leather herbag on the show is only for the show, unlikely will be in production
> - new leather drawstring backpack, very simple style and at entry price level, available in many colors
> - petit sac double, 2 bags in one with a silver pin holding them together, when the pin is removed will be 2 seperate shoulder bags; one side closure with flap similar to Roulis, other side with 2 snap button, lots of colors
> - silky city duo, silky city messenger with 2 different silk print
> - special monkey embroidery bag on cinhetic, beton de craie and verrou, push offer
> - very special metallic bronze croc for b and k, push offer of course
> - paradis 2002, silk printed 2002- 20 in lime and orange poppy, very cute
> - mini kelly picnic in 5 colors, white, blue du nord, jaune de naples, barenia and rouge de coeur





thank you so much for intel!!


----------



## hoot

allure244 said:


> Omg when is rose Sakura coming back? Will this be available in b/k??!


Hi! I put my request in for when the SM went to podium at the end of June. Not sure when it will arrive. Most likey spring of next year. Not sure of ofther styles since I just asked for what was available in a b25. For this style it comes in swift, phw.


----------



## sydgirl

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying


Thanks for the intel!! Excited to see bleu du nord, vert verone and jaune de naples! 
Wish a true purple would come out with a cool undertone...


----------



## MSO13

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying



are you sure Vert Veronese isn’t coming back? the name is odd otherwise...


----------



## Notorious Pink

pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - mini kelly picnic in 5 colors, white, blue du nord, jaune de naples, barenia and rouge de coeur



@pretty99 thank you SO MUCH for all this great information!!
Would LOVE to see a mini Kelly picnic! and really looking forward to seeing the new blue du nord and mauve sylvestine!!!


----------



## Prinipessa

pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - a new flat clasp bag, so simlar to celine clasp bag, removable strap could turn into a clutch
> - a bigger version of cinhetic wallet, imagine size clic16 with cinhetic closure
> - new birkin with the weaving panel runs along the middle of the front panel
> - new kelly with contrast one black one white stitching only in rouge H sombero and black veau monsieur, push offer
> - the ID batch looking pouch is for mobile phone
> - the leather herbag on the show is only for the show, unlikely will be in production
> - new leather drawstring backpack, very simple style and at entry price level, available in many colors
> - petit sac double, 2 bags in one with a silver pin holding them together, when the pin is removed will be 2 seperate shoulder bags; one side closure with flap similar to Roulis, other side with 2 snap button, lots of colors
> - silky city duo, silky city messenger with 2 different silk print
> - special monkey embroidery bag on cinhetic, beton de craie and verrou, push offer
> - very special metallic bronze croc for b and k, push offer of course
> - paradis 2002, silk printed 2002- 20 in lime and orange poppy, very cute
> - mini kelly picnic in 5 colors, white, blue du nord, jaune de naples, barenia and rouge de coeur



Thank you for the intel.  Cant wait to see photos of the new birkin with the weaving panel runs along the middle of the front panel and the petit sac double, 2 bags in one with a silver pin holding them together, when the pin is removed will be 2 seperate shoulder bags; one side closure with flap similar to Roulis, other side with 2 snap button, lots of colors


----------



## bluerosespf

SS19 is going to be very expensive for me  Those all sound wonderful, @pretty99. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying


Perhaps this is Rouge de Couer




pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - the ID batch looking pouch is for mobile phone










pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - new leather drawstring backpack, very simple style and at entry price level, available in many colors


----------



## bluerosespf

weN84 said:


> View attachment 4135514


Oh I do not like the branding on this.


----------



## cavalla

pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - a new flat clasp bag, so simlar to celine clasp bag, removable strap could turn into a clutch
> - a bigger version of cinhetic wallet, imagine size clic16 with cinhetic closure
> - new birkin with the weaving panel runs along the middle of the front panel
> - new kelly with contrast one black one white stitching only in rouge H sombero and black veau monsieur, push offer
> - the ID batch looking pouch is for mobile phone
> - the leather herbag on the show is only for the show, unlikely will be in production
> - new leather drawstring backpack, very simple style and at entry price level, available in many colors
> - petit sac double, 2 bags in one with a silver pin holding them together, when the pin is removed will be 2 seperate shoulder bags; one side closure with flap similar to Roulis, other side with 2 snap button, lots of colors
> - silky city duo, silky city messenger with 2 different silk print
> - special monkey embroidery bag on cinhetic, beton de craie and verrou, push offer
> - very special metallic bronze croc for b and k, push offer of course
> - paradis 2002, silk printed 2002- 20 in lime and orange poppy, very cute
> - mini kelly picnic in 5 colors, white, blue du nord, jaune de naples, barenia and rouge de coeur



Thank you for sharing the info. Really appreciated!! Did you hear anything about the pig skin B and big chevre B seen on the runway? I heard (but not confirmed) that they are a different pig skin and a new / different chevre?


----------



## Carrierae

Any intel on the new mauve color? I’m dying to see that one!


----------



## pretty99

cavalla said:


> Thank you for sharing the info. Really appreciated!! Did you hear anything about the pig skin B and big chevre B seen on the runway? I heard (but not confirmed) that they are a different pig skin and a new / different chevre?


they should be the same skin, and both will be push offer, see who's the lucky stores gonna receive them!


----------



## cavalla

pretty99 said:


> they should be the same skin, and both will be push offer, see who's the lucky stores gonna receive them!



Thank you thank you thank you!! I'll be praying to H gods for our store and myself!!!


----------



## okiern1981

bluerosespf said:


> Oh I do not like the branding on this.



This reminds me of the Aline bag.  I quite like the Aline.  The branding, I could do without, but...this looks like it’ll be a nice, simple bag.  Very elegant, I like.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

okiern1981 said:


> This reminds me of the Aline bag.  I quite like the Aline.  The branding, I could do without, but...this looks like it’ll be a nice, simple bag.  Very elegant, I like.


I like the bag, but I also think I don’t love the branding. I would prefer less “Brand” presence.


----------



## okiern1981

westcoastgal said:


> I like the bag, but I also think I don’t love the branding. I would prefer less “Brand” presence.



Maybe it’s branded due to the price point?  An entry level piece?


----------



## westcoastgal

okiern1981 said:


> Maybe it’s branded due to the price point?  An entry level piece?


I agree. I was thinking this same thing. Heavier branding is fine, it’s just preference.


----------



## acrowcounted

FreddieMac said:


> Crossposting these pics that @weN84 posted on the AW RTW thread showing bleu encore on the kelly and vert cypress on the Lettre Kelly (with what looks like Toffee and Rouge H.
> 
> I'm not sure what colours the Officier Birkin is in, any bright ideas? Bleu Brighton or bleu de malte perhaps, with colvert stripes?
> 
> View attachment 4131198


I think the officer Birkin might be Blue Ocean. Here is a Bastia currently on hermes.com


----------



## FreddieMac

acrowcounted said:


> I think the officer Birkin might be Blue Ocean. Here is a Bastia currently on hermes.com
> View attachment 4137891



Interesting!

Is this a new colour or a re-issue?


----------



## Serva1

FreddieMac said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Is this a new colour or a re-issue?



Not a new colour


----------



## FreddieMac

Incidentally, now that we’re (just) into the new season, is there any more intel on the Coupe Juste Birkin?

I think this is the only bag we’ve not seen in press pics and I can’t quite picture what this is going to look like!


----------



## U2yui

acrowcounted said:


> I think the officer Birkin might be Blue Ocean. Here is a Bastia currently on hermes.com
> View attachment 4137891



Niceee very dark blue so it will be easy to wear. Love neutral


----------



## FreddieMac

Just seen this posted on Instagram by @qbabydoll. It's referred to as a new colour with code M3, which I couldn't find in the reference library. Methinks this may be Bleu Encre.


----------



## nicole0612

Very intrigued by the larger cinhetic wallet described. Has anyone seen a photo? Was it in the show?


----------



## FreddieMac

And this may be Bleu Zellige I7, again from the same IG account qbabydoll


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> And this may be Bleu Zellige I7, again from the same IG account qbabydoll


looks like bleu electrique, though. I wonder how this is in swift

Edit: comparison pic between BE, same leather. BE is on the right


----------



## westcoastgal

FreddieMac said:


> Just seen this posted on Instagram by @qbabydoll. It's referred to as a new colour with code M3, which I couldn't find in the reference library. Methinks this may be Bleu Encre.


This is a blue of my dreams.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> looks like bleu electrique, though. I wonder how this is in swift
> 
> Edit: comparison pic between BE, same leather. BE is on the right
> View attachment 4139490



I think a lot of these shades are becoming more and more close, almost like dye lots going wrong and the colour being named something else, especially in certain leather. Gris Asphalte/Etoupe. Rose Pourpre/Magnolia. These blues, some of the reds...

I realise there are only so many colours one can release that are distinctively different, but I wonder if it would just be easier for a collection of 5 or 6 of each core colour family, rather than than all these tone on tones? All the while certain colour families like purples being inconspicuous by their absence much of the time!


----------



## QuelleFromage

FreddieMac said:


> And this may be Bleu Zellige I7, again from the same IG account qbabydoll


If this is Zellige, I think H nailed the Moroccan blue here (hence the name)....this is the exact color you see saturated in Moroccan tile and plaster.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## shopgirl bb

pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> Rouge de coeur- less orangie than Rouge tomate, less red than Casque, but it's a quite true red
> bleu du nord- more blue than celeste, light blue family, darker than blue atoll
> vert verone- bright happy green, imagine bamboo with a tad of green
> vert jade- croc, just like the jewel jade
> Jaune Citron- ostrich, limonie birdie
> jaune de naples- more intense true yellow, cool undertone
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying



I want mauve slyvestine ! @pretty99


----------



## Prinipessa

shopgirl bb said:


> I want mauve slyvestine ! @pretty99


+1


----------



## etoile de mer

FreddieMac said:


> Just seen this posted on Instagram by @qbabydoll. It's referred to as a new colour with code M3, which I couldn't find in the reference library. Methinks this may be Bleu Encre.



So beautiful!  I wonder how this compares to bleu saphir...


----------



## allanrvj

etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful!  I wonder how this compares to bleu saphir...


Bleu saphir on the right. Both epsom. But of course they are not exposed to the same light, so factor that in.


----------



## etoile de mer

allanrvj said:


> Bleu saphir on the right. Both epsom. But of course they are not exposed to the same light, so factor that in.
> View attachment 4141966



Hello! Which color do you think is on the left? I'm hoping once Bleu Encre makes an appearance, someone will post a pic comparing it with Bleu Saphir in a similar leather.


----------



## allanrvj

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! Which color do you think is on the left? I'm hoping once Bleu Encre makes an appearance, someone will post a pic comparing it with Bleu Saphir in a similar leather.


Omg I’m so sorry. I got bleu encre confused with zellige! Apologies. Zellige is on the left.


----------



## etoile de mer

allanrvj said:


> Omg I’m so sorry. I got bleu encre confused with zellige! Apologies. Zellige is on the left.



Thanks so much!  I was thinking Bleu Zellige as well, but certainly could have been convinced otherwise!


----------



## allanrvj

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much!  I was thinking Bleu Zellige as well, but certainly could have been convinced otherwise!


In an attempt to redeem myself, I found a bleu saphir togo birkin picture.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> In an attempt to redeem myself, I found a bleu saphir togo birkin picture.
> View attachment 4142004



Just to confuse matters, just found the attached image on the same IG account qbabydoll, showing an Encre Birkin in a different light. Closer to sapphire, but still a tone lighter.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on my wish list:  A Bleu Hydra Box Cinhetic with diamond hardware.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Just to confuse matters, just found the attached image on the same IG account qbabydoll, showing an Encre Birkin in a different light. Closer to sapphire, but still a tone lighter.


And with a bit of purple undertone, even on that light


----------



## etoile de mer

allanrvj said:


> In an attempt to redeem myself, I found a bleu saphir togo birkin picture.
> View attachment 4142004



Thank you! 



allanrvj said:


> And with a bit of purple undertone, even on that light



Noticed this as well, I love the hint of purple!


----------



## ms_sivalley

allanrvj said:


> In an attempt to redeem myself, I found a bleu saphir togo birkin picture.
> View attachment 4142004


I wonder if Encre is closer to BE than Bleu Saphir because of the purple undertone


----------



## loubsandlulu

I just saw a Kelly wallet in Rose Tyrien chevre from a reseller. Is Rose Tyrien being brought back in select items?


----------



## acrowcounted

loubsandlulu said:


> I just saw a Kelly wallet in Rose Tyrien chevre from a reseller. Is Rose Tyrien being brought back in select items?


It's also available directly from hermes.com
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/kelly-classic-wallet-H051303CKE5/


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## loubsandlulu

acrowcounted said:


> It's also available directly from hermes.com
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/kelly-classic-wallet-H051303CKE5/



Thank you for this!


----------



## acrowcounted

loubsandlulu said:


> Thank you for this!


Of note though, it's the only product that currently comes up when searching for "Tyrien" so either they found an old bolt of leather or it's the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Prinipessa

acrowcounted said:


> Of note though, it's the only product that currently comes up when searching for "Tyrien" so either they found an old bolt of leather or it's the tip of the iceberg.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tip of the iceberg.


----------



## panthere55

loubsandlulu said:


> I just saw a Kelly wallet in Rose Tyrien chevre from a reseller. Is Rose Tyrien being brought back in select items?



I believe rose tyrien will be available in mini plume


----------



## Heavenplay

reseller posted this b25 with code 6O,  guess it could be "vert cypress"


----------



## Heavenplay

k 25 in abricot from reseller


----------



## FreddieMac

Lots of the new colours showing up on H.com in various accessories:
Bleu Encre Swift Behapi
Vert Cyprès Swift Hapi 3
Vert Cyprès Togo Ulysse
Abricot Epsom Clic 12
Rose d'Été Swift Mini Dog
Bleu Zellige Swift Hapi 3
Bleu Zellige Epsom Clochette


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Lots of the new colours showing up on H.com in various accessories:
> Bleu Encre Swift Behapi
> Vert Cyprès Swift Hapi 3
> Vert Cyprès Togo Ulysse
> Abricot Epsom Clic 12
> Rose d'Été Swift Mini Dog
> Bleu Zellige Swift Hapi 3
> Bleu Zellige Epsom Clochette


Really like zellige. It’s like zanzibar but not too sweet.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Really like zellige. It’s like zanzibar but not too sweet.



Agreed. All the colours are a little 'softer' than the most recent collections, which I guess is fitting for fall/winter.

Cyprès is my standout surprise, really sophisticated yet neutral green - almost an equivalent to indigo to the blues! A very pure colour.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Agreed. All the colours are a little 'softer' than the most recent collections, which I guess is fitting for fall/winter.
> 
> Cyprès is my standout surprise, really sophisticated yet neutral green - almost an equivalent to indigo to the blues! A very pure colour.


Yes. Pine green is always a nice color. Imagine a sac a depeches light in that color. Sophisticated.


----------



## Prinipessa

FreddieMac said:


> Lots of the new colours showing up on H.com in various accessories:
> Bleu Encre Swift Behapi
> Vert Cyprès Swift Hapi 3
> Vert Cyprès Togo Ulysse
> Abricot Epsom Clic 12
> Rose d'Été Swift Mini Dog
> Bleu Zellige Swift Hapi 3
> Bleu Zellige Epsom Clochette


Thank you for posting this and the photos.  I really love the Vert Cypres, IMHO it will surpass malachite.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Yes. Pine green is always a nice color. Imagine a sac a depeches light in that color. Sophisticated.



I think you just made me go weak at the knees!

I've been eyeing up the SAD Light but not really been looking for black or another blue. Time to discuss with my SA methinks!


----------



## Pinayfrench

FreddieMac said:


> Lots of the new colours showing up on H.com in various accessories:
> Bleu Encre Swift Behapi
> Vert Cyprès Swift Hapi 3
> Vert Cyprès Togo Ulysse
> Abricot Epsom Clic 12
> Rose d'Été Swift Mini Dog
> Bleu Zellige Swift Hapi 3
> Bleu Zellige Epsom Clochette


Thank you for posting this. A Birkin in Vert Cyprès is a dream.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Does anybody know the new colors for SO this winter?


----------



## Rhl2987

FreddieMac said:


> Lots of the new colours showing up on H.com in various accessories:
> Bleu Encre Swift Behapi
> Vert Cyprès Swift Hapi 3
> Vert Cyprès Togo Ulysse
> Abricot Epsom Clic 12
> Rose d'Été Swift Mini Dog
> Bleu Zellige Swift Hapi 3
> Bleu Zellige Epsom Clochette


Vert Cyprès is stunning! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I didn’t think this would happen but I’m loving abricot.... Just when I thought I was finalizing my collection with my next SO. Someone get me off this orange slippery slope!


----------



## kathydep

Txoceangirl said:


> I didn’t think this would happen but I’m loving abricot.... Just when I thought I was finalizing my collection with my next SO. Someone get me off this orange slippery slope!


I’ll call 911 but I’m not sure if they can help.

I agree, Abricot is surprisingly appealing.


----------



## Txoceangirl

kathydep said:


> I’ll call 911 but I’m not sure if they can help.
> 
> I agree, Abricot is surprisingly appealing.


A true friend!


----------



## mygoodies

FreddieMac said:


> Lots of the new colours showing up on H.com in various accessories:
> Bleu Encre Swift Behapi
> Vert Cyprès Swift Hapi 3
> Vert Cyprès Togo Ulysse
> Abricot Epsom Clic 12
> Rose d'Été Swift Mini Dog
> Bleu Zellige Swift Hapi 3
> Bleu Zellige Epsom Clochette



Thank you for posting these [emoji259] NEED Bleu Encre in my life [emoji7]


----------



## Maddie11

Does anybody know if Gris T is back? I saw someone on IG unboxing a GT Kelly.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Maddie11 said:


> Does anybody know if Gris T is back? I saw someone on IG unboxing a GT Kelly.


Yes. I ordered a B with RGHW. It will
be mine before the end of the year. Cannot wait


----------



## Carrierae

Maddie11 said:


> Does anybody know if Gris T is back? I saw someone on IG unboxing a GT Kelly.



Gris T is back. I wish I took a photo, but my SA showed me a Gris T K35 with GHW. She knew I probably wouldn’t want it because of the size/color. It was a gorgeous, gorgeous color....but I had a B30 in trench....and the K35 looked too big on the shoulder. It was nice to see because I was considering the K32/B35 size. I didn’t mind the size on my arm but thought it looked huge on the shoulder.

They were essentially the same color except trench had a little more yellow tone in it. I would have preferred Gris T if I didn’t have Trench.


----------



## U2yui

Carrierae said:


> Gris T is back. I wish I took a photo, but my SA showed me a Gris T K35 with GHW. She knew I probably wouldn’t want it because of the size/color. It was a gorgeous, gorgeous color....but I had a B30 in trench....and the K35 looked too big on the shoulder. It was nice to see because I was considering the K32/B35 size. I didn’t mind the size on my arm but thought it looked huge on the shoulder.
> 
> They were essentially the same color except trench had a little more yellow tone in it. I would have preferred Gris T if I didn’t have Trench.



I would love a Kelly in Gris T, or Trench ❤️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

hoot said:


> Hi! I put my request in for when the SM went to podium at the end of June. Not sure when it will arrive. Most likey spring of next year. Not sure of ofther styles since I just asked for what was available in a b25. For this style it comes in swift, phw.




Wow this is very exciting news. So you put in the request for next spring? I didn’t know we can request so early. Is the rose Sakura only coming in phw and not ghw?


----------



## FreddieMac

Wasn't sure where best to post this, but looking through the men's ready to wear lookbook for F/W'18, a couple of the bags were referred to as being in Barenia Honoré. I presume this is a new variant much like Faubourg, again based on the Paris street.

Interestingly, other bags on the runway were made in Box, so perhaps Box will be making a comeback, as some have suggested.


----------



## Pinayfrench

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Wow this is very exciting news. So you put in the request for next spring? I didn’t know we can request so early. Is the rose Sakura only coming in phw and not ghw?


Is rose sakura coming back?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Pinayfrench said:


> Is rose sakura coming back?



That’s what I’m trying to find out [emoji87] My response was to hoot, which responded to someone’s message inquiring about rose sakura. I might be confused, but I got the impression it’s coming back?


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Wasn't sure where best to post this, but looking through the men's ready to wear lookbook for F/W'18, a couple of the bags were referred to as being in Barenia Honoré. I presume this is a new variant much like Faubourg, again based on the Paris street.
> 
> Interestingly, other bags on the runway were made in Box, so perhaps Box will be making a comeback, as some have suggested.


how does barenia honoré look like?


----------



## hoot

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Wow this is very exciting news. So you put in the request for next spring? I didn’t know we can request so early. Is the rose Sakura only coming in phw and not ghw?





Pinayfrench said:


> Is rose sakura coming back?



I put my request in at the end of June right before my store manager left for podium. I'm guessing it will arrive by spring of next year. Hope that is more clear.  I was interested in what was available in a b25 so that is all I inquired about. I'm not sure what else rose Sakura is available in. I was told for the b25 it was available in swift and PHW only which is what I wanted anyway.


----------



## Pinayfrench

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> That’s what I’m trying to find out [emoji87] My response was to hoot, which responded to someone’s message inquiring about rose sakura. I might be confused, but I got the impression it’s coming back?


I hope it will. I was not able to get it last time and i am dreaming now.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> how does barenia honoré look like?



I'm sorry, like a bad little spy I didn't pay a huge amount of attention and I can't quite remember - looking back at the press shots, I think it is this Plume with the distressed looking leather.

Pre-aged Barenia = no thanks for me. I think I want to live, breath and weep for all the marks on my bags!


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> I'm sorry, like a bad little spy I didn't pay a huge amount of attention and I can't quite remember - looking back at the press shots, I think it is this Plume with the distressed looking leather.
> 
> Pre-aged Barenia = no thanks for me. I think I want to live, breath and weep for all the marks on my bags!



Additionally, this Plume and the felt HAC are the ones listed as Box. 

As with all runway shows, it's hard to know whether these items will ever materialise, be push only, or other, but it's refreshing to see references to Barenia (traditional), Barenia (new) and Box in the in-store look book, all the same. Of course they also have the croc HAC's and the like! They all include H reference numbers, but I don't know how much that really means.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> I'm sorry, like a bad little spy I didn't pay a huge amount of attention and I can't quite remember - looking back at the press shots, I think it is this Plume with the distressed looking leather.
> 
> Pre-aged Barenia = no thanks for me. I think I want to live, breath and weep for all the marks on my bags!


Ah. That one. Pass. I only like distressed leather for my jackets. 

But thanks for the intel. I hope the box Plume comes in a smaller size.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

hoot said:


> I put my request in at the end of June right before my store manager left for podium. I'm guessing it will arrive by spring of next year. Hope that is more clear.  I was interested in what was available in a b25 so that is all I inquired about. I'm not sure what else rose Sakura is available in. I was told for the b25 it was available in swift and PHW only which is what I wanted anyway.



Thanks for clarifying [emoji846]


----------



## papertiger

FreddieMac said:


> I'm sorry, like a bad little spy I didn't pay a huge amount of attention and I can't quite remember - looking back at the press shots, I think it is this Plume with the distressed looking leather.
> 
> Pre-aged Barenia = no thanks for me. I think I want to live, breath and weep for all the marks on my bags!



Are you sure that's not Volynka? Not saying I know but it also looks distressed IRL.


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> how does barenia honoré look like?



From https://www.purseblog.com/hermes-barenia-honore-port-valeurs-long-wallet/


----------



## okiern1981

papertiger said:


> Are you sure that's not Volynka? Not saying I know but it also looks distressed IRL.



I don’t think it’s volynka...zooming in, it looks like a smooth or very finely grained leather on the “honore” leather. Volynka has distinct graining.  That’s a fantastic thought you made though!!


----------



## allanrvj

papertiger said:


> From https://www.purseblog.com/hermes-barenia-honore-port-valeurs-long-wallet/


I think the honoré part refers to the style of the wallet rather than the leather. It still looks like barenia. Also, I saw some other versions of the wallet that said, "Hermès Barenia and Wool Honoré Long Wallet". But thank you for the research. That wallet looks lovely 

H is so confusing sometimes.


----------



## allanrvj

papertiger said:


> Are you sure that's not Volynka? Not saying I know but it also looks distressed IRL.


I don't think it's Volynka, either. Volynka is stiff like epsom. In this video, they are working on Volynka (which made me desire it more)


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> I think the honoré part refers to the style of the wallet rather than the leather. It still looks like barenia. Also, I saw some other versions of the wallet that said, "Hermès Barenia and Wool Honoré Long Wallet". But thank you for the research. That wallet looks lovely
> 
> H is so confusing sometimes.



Aha, TY. So are PurseBlog articles!

You're right, it''s 'just' Barenia (there was one on sale at Christies that made it clearer). I would't mind that wallet (which is why I remembered it and kept the pic).

BTW, there are usually quite a few Box Plumes in the pre-loved market at any one time. I only forked out full retail for a new one because I totally gaga over the colour but if you're looking for a classic colour they are around.


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> I don't think it's Volynka, either. Volynka is stiff like epsom. In this video, they are working on Volynka (which made me desire it more)




That's it! Give me that bag!

I saw some at Leather Forever exhibition, this was an old example, it certainly softens up with time. I'd love something too.


----------



## FreddieMac

papertiger said:


> Aha, TY. So are PurseBlog articles!
> 
> You're right, it''s 'just' Barenia (there was one on sale at Christies that made it clearer). I would't mind that wallet (which is why I remembered it and kept the pic).
> 
> BTW, there are usually quite a few Box Plumes in the pre-loved market at any one time. I only forked out full retail for a new one because I totally gaga over the colour but if you're looking for a classic colour they are around.



Sorry for posting confusing/incomplete intel. I’ll take another look when I’m next in store and ask my SA for any additional details.


----------



## allanrvj

papertiger said:


> Aha, TY. So are PurseBlog articles!
> 
> Your right, it''s 'just' Barenia (there was one on sale at Christies that made it clearer). I would't mind that wallet (which is why I remembered it and kept the pic).
> 
> BTW, there are usually quite a few Box Plumes in the pre-loved market at any one time. I only forked out full retail for a new one because I totally gaga over the colour but if you're looking for a classic colour they are around.


Yes, there are plenty of preloved box plumes around but the size I’m looking for is particularly hard to find. Perhaps customers really like it and don’t want to resell.

This one I saw from the luxury-zurich website back in 2009 when they were still in business, and it was the time I was waiting for a bag to arrive so I didn’t get it. I haven’t seen one since.


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> Yes, there are plenty of preloved box plumes around but the size I’m looking for is particularly hard to find. Perhaps customers really like it and don’t want to resell.
> 
> This one I saw from the luxury-zurich website back in 2009 when they were still in business, and it was the time I was waiting for a bag to arrive so I didn’t get it. I haven’t seen one since.
> View attachment 4156743
> View attachment 4156744
> View attachment 4156745



Let's hope @FreddieMac can find out. DH likes the looks of that FW18 catwalk bag too.


----------



## duna

allanrvj said:


> Yes, there are plenty of preloved box plumes around but the size I’m looking for is particularly hard to find. Perhaps customers really like it and don’t want to resell.
> 
> *This one I saw from the luxury-zurich website back in 2009 when they were still in business*, and it was the time I was waiting for a bag to arrive so I didn’t get it. I haven’t seen one since.
> View attachment 4156743
> View attachment 4156744
> View attachment 4156745



Alan, I know this is off topic, but just a quick question, their website is still working, do you mean the owners have changed?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## allanrvj

duna said:


> Alan, I know this is off topic, but just a quick question, their website is still working, do you mean the owners have changed?


ah yeah sorry. my bad. I meant when Peter was one of the owners of that store.


----------



## duna

allanrvj said:


> ah yeah sorry. my bad. I meant when Peter was one of the owners of that store.



Thanks dear, yes I knew Pete had gone.....


----------



## Dreaming Big

allanrvj said:


> Yes, there are plenty of preloved box plumes around but the size I’m looking for is particularly hard to find. Perhaps customers really like it and don’t want to.



I would own this in a heart beat if I saw the right size.


----------



## Anchanel79

Not sure but of this was mention but got intell from my SA regarding Rose Sakura color, there will be Birkin, Kelly, Kelly Cut, Kelly pochette, Jige, and Constance mini. All of them are in swift leather and silver hardware.


----------



## okiern1981

Found this on Instagram. I don’t remember seeing or hearing about this one.  Personally...it’s a nope.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4163139
> View attachment 4163140
> 
> 
> Found this on Instagram. I don’t remember seeing or hearing about this one.  Personally...it’s a nope.


It's a yes for me, but I wish it came in a 35 (as if I could afford it, if it was lol). It reminds me of Lacoste Live's collaboration with the Parisian street artist Honet back in 2011.



I've seen that Birkin before on a reseller's account who fended off inquiries by saying that it wasn't for sale. Today, Hermes's official IG account posted that same B. What a treat!


----------



## GinGin

allanrvj said:


> It's a yes for me, but I wish it came in a 35 (as if I could afford it, if it was lol). It reminds me of Lacoste Live's collaboration with the Parisian street artist Honet back in 2011.
> View attachment 4163249
> 
> 
> I've seen that Birkin before on a reseller's account who fended off inquiries by saying that it wasn't for sale. Today, Hermes's official IG account posted that same B. What a treat!
> View attachment 4163251



Do we know the cost?


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> It's a yes for me, but I wish it came in a 35 (as if I could afford it, if it was lol). It reminds me of Lacoste Live's collaboration with the Parisian street artist Honet back in 2011.
> View attachment 4163249
> 
> 
> I've seen that Birkin before on a reseller's account who fended off inquiries by saying that it wasn't for sale. Today, Hermes's official IG account posted that same B. What a treat!
> View attachment 4163251



I agree it’s art. I couldn’t wear it though


----------



## allanrvj

GinGin said:


> Do we know the cost?


I don’t know but since this is a one-off collab with Nigel Peake (like the On A Summer’s Day Constance), I’m sure the cost is approaching an exotic.

By the way, the name for this Birkin is “One Two Three and Away We Go”. What a mouthful. lol


----------



## NikkiCD

Rose d’ete slgs have started arriving in stores.  We received a leather bracelet and Bastia so far


----------



## ayc

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4163139
> View attachment 4163140
> 
> 
> Found this on Instagram. I don’t remember seeing or hearing about this one.  Personally...it’s a nope.



does anyone know the price of this?
TIA


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> I don’t know but since this is a one-off collab with Nigel Peake (like the On A Summer’s Day Constance), I’m sure the cost is approaching an exotic.
> 
> By the way, the name for this Birkin is “One Two Three and Away We Go”. What a mouthful. lol



That the name of another scarf he designed for H. But I’m sure you knew that Allan [emoji12]


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> That the name of another scarf he designed for H. But I’m sure you knew that Allan [emoji12]


I did not, actually. I don’t keep track of scarfs. Thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

Does anyone know what leathers will be offered in Bleu Encre?  I'd love to have something in this beautiful blue!


----------



## Meta

etoile de mer said:


> Does anyone know what leathers will be offered in Bleu Encre?  I'd love to have something in this beautiful blue!


Off the top of my head; Swift, Epsom, Togo, Clemence. There's probably more.  Happy plotting!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## NikkiCD

Rose confetti slgs are back in store, this week.  We received a tarmac passport holder.


----------



## FreddieMac

weN84 said:


> Off the top of my head; Swift, Epsom, Togo, Clemence. There's probably more.  Happy plotting!



Evercolor and lambskin have also shown up on H.com


----------



## Cambridge Girl

NikkiCD said:


> Rose confetti slgs are back in store, this week.  We received a tarmac passport holder.


Do you know if Rose Confetti is coming back on bags too? TIA!!


----------



## etoile de mer

weN84 said:


> Off the top of my head; Swift, Epsom, Togo, Clemence. There's probably more.  Happy plotting!



Thanks so much, *weN*!  Looking forward to seeing what pops up!  



FreddieMac said:


> Evercolor and lambskin have also shown up on H.com



Thank you, *FreddieMac*!


----------



## NikkiCD

Cambridge Girl said:


> Do you know if Rose Confetti is coming back on bags too? TIA!!


Sorry, no info on the bags.  My SA and I were both surprised to see rose confetti suddenly return


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Someone shared a photo of their new blue encre K on a Chinese app!


----------



## deb230774

etoile de mer said:


> Does anyone know what leathers will be offered in Bleu Encre?  I'd love to have something in this beautiful blue!



I have seen Encre in Vache Country on GP30 at airport H store. Beautiful color. It is also extremely gorgeous on Clemence on a Double Sens (Zellige on the other side).


----------



## ElegantRascal

deb230774 said:


> I have seen Encre in Vache Country on GP30 at airport H store. Beautiful color. It is also extremely gorgeous on Clemence on a Double Sens (Zellige on the other side).


Ooh could you possibly describe what it's like in real life please? I'm so so confused by the pictures I've seen, some are really bright and some more of a navy blue. They're so different. Would you say it's more like the first or second picture?


----------



## etoile de mer

deb230774 said:


> I have seen Encre in Vache Country on GP30 at airport H store. Beautiful color. It is also extremely gorgeous on Clemence on a Double Sens (Zellige on the other side).



Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Cambridge Girl said:


> Do you know if Rose Confetti is coming back on bags too? TIA!!



I've only seen rose confetti on chevre mini bolide. I don't think it's offered on K or B.


----------



## NewBe

ElegantRascal said:


> Ooh could you possibly describe what it's like in real life please? I'm so so confused by the pictures I've seen, some are really bright and some more of a navy blue. They're so different. Would you say it's more like the first or second picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178848
> View attachment 4178849


I saw a Picotin, I think it was a Clemence.  The color is closer to the Kelly shown above instead of the Birkin.  I definitely feel it is more purplish than navy blue.


----------



## ElegantRascal

NewBe said:


> I saw a Picotin, I think it was a Clemence.  The color is closer to the Kelly shown above instead of the Birkin.  I definitely feel it is more purplish than navy blue.


Thank you for your reply! I don't mind about it being more blue or purple but I was sort of hoping it would be darker... Oh well!


----------



## EmileH

ElegantRascal said:


> Ooh could you possibly describe what it's like in real life please? I'm so so confused by the pictures I've seen, some are really bright and some more of a navy blue. They're so different. Would you say it's more like the first or second picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178848
> View attachment 4178849



This is so similar to Bleu Saphir. I have BS in swift. Swift tends to take the color a bit brighter than Togo in my experience. In Togo BS comes off more as a straight navy, but in swift it looks navy in dim light and bright blue in sunlight. It seems to me that essentially this new blue has the same effect in Togo that BS has in swift. It will change color beautifully with the light. This sort of blue is so easy to work into one’s wardrobe as opposed to things like bleu hydra or bleu Zanzibar which frankly I found difficult to wear.


----------



## ElegantRascal

EmileH said:


> This is so similar to Bleu Saphir. I have BS in swift. Swift tends to take the color a bit brighter than Togo in my experience. In Togo BS comes off more as a straight navy, but in swift it looks navy in dim light and bright blue in sunlight. It seems to me that essentially this new blue has the same effect in Togo that BS has in swift. It will change color beautifully with the light. This sort of blue is so easy to work into one’s wardrobe as opposed to things like bleu hydra or bleu Zanzibar which frankly I found difficult to wear.


Thank you so much, that's so helpful! I feel the same about those bright blues, so I like the sound of this...


----------



## oohshinythings

NewBe said:


> I saw a Picotin, I think it was a Clemence.  The color is closer to the Kelly shown above instead of the Birkin.  I definitely feel it is more purplish than navy blue.


Agreed. I saw it in evercolour today and it's definitely NOT navy or dark blue like Bleu Nuit or Bleu Indigo. It wasn't overly purple but does have a slight purple tinge...like if you took an old-school Bic pen and spilled the ink, it looks like that (hence the name Encre, I suppose!).


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ElegantRascal

oohshinythings said:


> Agreed. I saw it in evercolour today and it's definitely NOT navy or dark blue like Bleu Nuit or Bleu Indigo. It wasn't overly purple but does have a slight purple tinge...like if you took an old-school Bic pen and spilled the ink, it looks like that (hence the name Encre, I suppose!).


Ah all right, thank you very much!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

NOT MY PHOTO- from Chinese app 

Here’s another photo of blue encre!


----------



## HKsai

I am picking up my bleu encre Clemence picotin tomorrow and will show pictures.


----------



## FreddieMac

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4182501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT MY PHOTO- from Chinese app
> 
> Here’s another photo of blue encre!



Lovely, thanks. So it looks a little darker, flatter and bluer in Epsom, at least in that lighting.




HKsai said:


> I am picking up my bleu encre Clemence picotin tomorrow and will show pictures.



Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## FreddieMac

Incidentally, along with the new season colours and Lettres Kelly showing on on Instagram reseller accounts, a couple of Officier Birkin have shown up in the last couple days, a B30 in what looks like Alezan (no contrast stitching) with Jaune Ambre (?) and a B25 in Bleu Sapphire or Nuit with Vert Cyprés (?).

So of this seasons bags, I think the only design we're yet to have any clear intel on is the Birkin Coupe Juste. Anyone have any additional clues on that one?


----------



## bagidiotic

FreddieMac said:


> Incidentally, along with the new season colours and Lettres Kelly showing on on Instagram reseller accounts, a couple of Officier Birkin have shown up in the last couple days, a B30 in what looks like Alezan (no contrast stitching) with Jaune Ambre (?) and a B25 in Bleu Sapphire or Nuit with Vert Cyprés (?).
> 
> So of this seasons bags, I think the only design we're yet to have any clear intel on is the Birkin Coupe Juste. Anyone have any additional clues on that one?


Not liking this collection 
Not for me
Thanks for sharing


----------



## GoldFish8

bagidiotic said:


> Not liking this collection
> Not for me
> Thanks for sharing


Same. It’s like adidas and Hermes had a love child. Hermes Burkidas. Anyways bad joke aside, I agree, not a fan.


----------



## bagidiotic

GoldFish8 said:


> Same. It’s like adidas and Hermes had a love child. Hermes Burkidas. Anyways bad joke aside, I agree, not a fan.


Exactly 2 more straps and paying more?next please


----------



## HKsai

Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.


----------



## FreddieMac

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.



This is amazing, thank you. Is that Clemence leather? I love the colour, beautiful and sophisticated indoors and fabulous depth in the sun! V. jealous!!


----------



## HKsai

FreddieMac said:


> This is amazing, thank you. Is that Clemence leather? I love the colour, beautiful and sophisticated indoors and fabulous depth in the sun! V. jealous!!


It is Clemence! My mom waited for so long. I’m so glad I’m able to get her something that she loves.


----------



## QuelleFromage

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.


I love this! Like Bleu Saphir but brighter with more purple, probably really bright in chevre, Swift, and Epsom. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## mygoodies

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.



In LOVE with Encre!!! Thank you for sharing dear!


----------



## ElegantRascal

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.


It's so pretty! Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

@HKsai this is gorgeous!  I’m almost loving it more than Blue Nuit. Thank you for the photos, esp with the sunshine


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bleu Encre chèvre in different lights....it's a bit more purple than the photos show. Much darker than Bleu Saphir in chèvre (shown after in bright light), but in the same family!


----------



## etoile de mer

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Encre chèvre in different lights....it's a bit more purple than the photos show. Much darker than Bleu Saphir in chèvre (shown after in bright light), but in the same family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186788
> View attachment 4186789
> View attachment 4186790
> View attachment 4186792



Beautiful bleu encre calvi, and especially pretty with the sheen of chevre!   The bleu saphir lining of your bag is gorgeous, too. Always so interesting to see how the depth of color varies so much in the different leather options.

In case helpful to others looking at bleu encre, and wondering how it compares to bleu saphir, I'm adding my pics of bleu saphir in vache country taken in indoor light. Vache country is a matte leather, and these pics depict the color well.

Garden Party 30 - Vache Country - Bleu Saphir




Edited to add an additional photo taken outside in direct sunlight.


----------



## Jenn56

FreddieMac said:


> Incidentally, along with the new season colours and Lettres Kelly showing on on Instagram reseller accounts, a couple of Officier Birkin have shown up in the last couple days, a B30 in what looks like Alezan (no contrast stitching) with Jaune Ambre (?) and a B25 in Bleu Sapphire or Nuit with Vert Cyprés (?).
> 
> So of this seasons bags, I think the only design we're yet to have any clear intel on is the Birkin Coupe Juste. Anyone have any additional clues on that one?



Anyone know price on these?


----------



## FreddieMac

Jenn56 said:


> Anyone know price on these?



I've only seen them show up on reseller accounts so far so no boutique pricing I'm afraid.

From what I've gathered, colour combinations include Gold (without contrast stitch) with Jaune Ambre stripes and lining, Vert Cypres with Bleu Zellige stripes and lining and Bleu Nuit with Vert Cypres stripes and lining. From what we saw of the press tours, I think there may also be a Bleu Encre version.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Encre chèvre in different lights....it's a bit more purple than the photos show. Much darker than Bleu Saphir in chèvre (shown after in bright light), but in the same family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186788
> View attachment 4186789
> View attachment 4186790
> View attachment 4186792



Thank you for posting this!  It is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pierina2

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful bleu encre calvi, and especially pretty with the sheen of chevre!   The bleu saphir lining of your bag is gorgeous, too. Always so interesting to see how the depth of color varies so much in the different leather options.
> 
> In case helpful to others looking at bleu encre, and wondering how it compares to bleu saphir, I'm adding my pics of bleu saphir in vache country taken in indoor light. Vache country is a matte leather, and these pics depict the color well.
> 
> Garden Party 30 - Vache Country - Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 4186882
> 
> View attachment 4186884
> 
> Edited to add an additional photo taken outside in direct sunlight.
> View attachment 4186924


 

Lovely bag,* etoile*, in such a great color!!


----------



## etoile de mer

pierina2 said:


> Lovely bag,* etoile*, in such a great color!!



Hello *pierina*,  many thanks, and so nice to see you! Are you anticipating arrival of any particular colors...what are you finding irresistible?


----------



## pierina2

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *pierina*,  many thanks, and so nice to see you! Are you anticipating arrival of any particular colors...what are you finding irresistible?


 
Hi Etoile!  I did just find a black swift/printed toile 35 Birkin irresistible so I won’t be making any big purchases for a while, LOL.  But I’d love to see the new dark green, Vert Cypres.
What about you?


----------



## etoile de mer

pierina2 said:


> Hi Etoile!  I did just find a black swift/printed toile 35 Birkin irresistible so I won’t be making any big purchases for a while, LOL.  But I’d love to see the new dark green, Vert Cypres.
> What about you?



Hi *pierina*, I found the pics of your toile bag, beautiful! I'm, as usual , looking forward to seeing the new blues and greens. But part of the fun is the serendipity of Hermes, so I'm keeping an open mind!


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> Incidentally, along with the new season colours and Lettres Kelly showing on on Instagram reseller accounts, a couple of Officier Birkin have shown up in the last couple days, a B30 in what looks like Alezan (no contrast stitching) with Jaune Ambre (?) and a B25 in Bleu Sapphire or Nuit with Vert Cyprés (?).
> 
> So of this seasons bags, I think the only design we're yet to have any clear intel on is the Birkin Coupe Juste. Anyone have any additional clues on that one?



One thing that's pretty neat that these photos don't show about the Officier Birkin is the inside is the same color as the stripes. Just an FYI.


----------



## traumamama

Tony Yang said:


> One thing that's pretty neat that these photos don't show about the Officier Birkin is the inside is the same color as the stripes. Just an FYI.



Agree!  The blue nuit with vert cypress looks interesting to me- I’d love to see more photos of it!


----------



## pierina2

Vert Cypres bracelet on a Vert Fonce Jige.  Both are Swift.  
The Cypres is definitely a more blue or even teal green than the Fonce.


----------



## traumamama

pierina2 said:


> Vert Cypres bracelet on a Vert Fonce Jige.  Both are Swift.
> The Cypres is definitely a more blue or even teal green than the Fonce.


thank you so much for posting!  I have been searching for a comparison between these exact two colors!  They are both gorgeous, but I am leaning towards Vert Cypress as a preference...


----------



## GNIPPOHS

pierina2 said:


> Vert Cypres bracelet on a Vert Fonce Jige.  Both are Swift.
> The Cypres is definitely a more blue or even teal green than the Fonce.



Thanks for this pierina2. Super helpful, can definitely see the difference here. I saw a Clemence cypress halzan in the store and thought it looked teal. Assumed it was the lighting... I will have to wait for vert fonce!


----------



## Monique1004

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.


Love it! On a waiting list on the exact combo & also on a Birkin as well. Can't wait to be twin with you.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## HKsai

Monique1004 said:


> Love it! On a waiting list on the exact combo & also on a Birkin as well. Can't wait to be twin with you.


Good luck!!! It seems like the picotins are rushing out after September hit. I’m sure you will get one


----------



## NewBe

anyone know if the bleu encre kellys are hitting the French or European boutique yet?
TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

NewBe said:


> anyone know if the bleu encre kellys are hitting the French or European boutique yet?
> TIA


They're in Paris....


----------



## thaenchanting

Anyone knows if Gris T B/Ks are hitting the US stores yet? Saw a few pics on Instagram from resellers but am still waiting to hear back from my SA...thanks!


----------



## allure244

thaenchanting said:


> Anyone knows if Gris T B/Ks are hitting the US stores yet? Saw a few pics on Instagram from resellers but am still waiting to hear back from my SA...thanks!



Yes. I saw on instagrammer in US who got offered k28 GT. But I haven’t seen any other reveals of GT


----------



## LovingTheOrange

thaenchanting said:


> Anyone knows if Gris T B/Ks are hitting the US stores yet? Saw a few pics on Instagram from resellers but am still waiting to hear back from my SA...thanks!


I was offered GT phw last week!


----------



## Prufrock613

pierina2 said:


> Vert Cypres bracelet on a Vert Fonce Jige.  Both are Swift.
> The Cypres is definitely a more blue or even teal green than the Fonce.


I am green (blue) with envy- congrats!


----------



## oohshinythings

Really pretty bleu encre CDC on H.com, with contrast stitching too
(Oh and it's Ambre on the inside! Looks like they're starting to do contrast lining on CDC's??)


----------



## Mosman

Any know if birkin 30 Bordeaux still available in the store or rested???


----------



## thaenchanting

LovingTheOrange said:


> I was offered GT phw last week!



Thank you!


----------



## Carrierae

thaenchanting said:


> Anyone knows if Gris T B/Ks are hitting the US stores yet? Saw a few pics on Instagram from resellers but am still waiting to hear back from my SA...thanks!



I was shown a k35 in GT GHW, but it was too large and too similar to my Trench B30. Stunning color though.


----------



## PJW5813

thaenchanting said:


> Anyone knows if Gris T B/Ks are hitting the US stores yet? Saw a few pics on Instagram from resellers but am still waiting to hear back from my SA...thanks!



If they are not yet hitting the the stores where are the resellers sourcing their bag So?!


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

Does anyone know if rouge grenat comes in k25 sellier? So far I’ve only seen b25, mini Kelly and retourne but I’m a sellier girl [emoji17]

TIA! [emoji1374]


----------



## GoldFish8

thaenchanting said:


> Anyone knows if Gris T B/Ks are hitting the US stores yet? Saw a few pics on Instagram from resellers but am still waiting to hear back from my SA...thanks!


Is Gris T back this season? I’m so behind.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.


Thanks for sharing.  The outdoor light makes it look like BE for some reason but I like it though.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Does anyone know if rouge grenat comes in k25 sellier? So far I’ve only seen b25, mini Kelly and retourne but I’m a sellier girl [emoji17]
> 
> TIA! [emoji1374]


Yes, it does.


----------



## fawnhagh

weN84 said:


> Yes, it does.



Thank you! I almost lost hope here [emoji23]


----------



## HKsai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for sharing.  The outdoor light makes it look like BE for some reason but I like it though.


It looks like a darker and purple version of BE.

Here’s a comparison between BE in Epsom and Bleu Encre in Clemence. Both outdoor under the sun and under the shade. I apologize for my short arm. I tried my best to compare them side to side. I’m sorry about the dead grass as well lol


----------



## acrowcounted

HKsai said:


> It looks like a darker and purple version of BE.
> 
> Here’s a comparison between BE in Epsom and Bleu Encre in Clemence. Both outdoor under the sun and under the shade. I apologize for my short arm. I tried my best to compare them side to side. I’m sorry about the dead grass as well lol


Super helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Hat Trick

HKsai said:


> It looks like a darker and purple version of BE.
> 
> Here’s a comparison between BE in Epsom and Bleu Encre in Clemence. Both outdoor under the sun and under the shade. I apologize for my short arm. I tried my best to compare them side to side. I’m sorry about the dead grass as well lol



No need to apologise - we all understand the difficulties of taking good photos and we really appreciate your efforts!


----------



## EmileH

My SA describes Bleu encre as between Bleu Saphir and Bleu Electric. Bleu Saphir swift bag, top to bottom: Bleu Saphir Swift, Bleu ecre Epsom and bleu electric swift. (Epsom always takes color darker than swift so it’s not a direct comparison.)


----------



## rk4265

I’m sorry if this has been asked already but anyone know when the color charts come out for spring 19?


----------



## Meta

rk4265 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked already but anyone know when the color charts come out for spring 19?


Are you referring to the new colors for Spring 2019 or the colors available for SO?


----------



## rk4265

weN84 said:


> Are you referring to the new colors for Spring 2019 or the colors available for SO?


I mean the new colors for spring. I would love to see the new muave


----------



## tramcaro

rk4265 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked already but anyone know when the color charts come out for spring 19?



Me too, I’m curious about the new red.


----------



## xxDxx

rk4265 said:


> I mean the new colors for spring. I would love to see the new muave



Yes- and the light blue!


----------



## Meta

rk4265 said:


> I mean the new colors for spring. I would love to see the new muave


The color swatches for Spring are probably not going to be available until _earliest_ December would be my guess.


----------



## lala28

EmileH said:


> My SA describes Bleu encre as between Bleu Saphir and Bleu Electric. Bleu Saphir swift bag, top to bottom: Bleu Saphir Swift, Bleu ecre Epsom and bleu electric swift. (Epsom always takes color darker than swift so it’s not a direct comparison.)
> View attachment 4198171
> View attachment 4198172



I don’t know if this helps, but here is a photo from an earlier discussion about H blues:




The top three swatches are epsom and the bottom two are chèvre.  Bleu Encre has purple undertones whereas BE and BS do not.  It is a really pretty navy color that actually looks blue unlike many of the prior H navy colors that tend to look black because they’re so dark.

Oh, and Bleu Royal is only available in SLGs, some smaller bags but not Bs or Ks.


----------



## lala28

Also, I realize color looks different in canvas, but here is bleu Encre in a sangle cavale strap.  I actually thought it was raisin because of the purple undertones. Here’s the strap next to raisin box:




The strap colors are bleu Encre/Cuivre/noir.


----------



## Meta

First sighting of Gris Tourterelle Birkin with rghw on reseller Instagram.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Gris Tourterelle Birkin with rghw on reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4201245


Omg dying to see this pic
Soooo perfect


----------



## Jenn56

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Gris Tourterelle Birkin with rghw on reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4201245



Does the color look pretty true to life here?


----------



## lala28

Jenn56 said:


> Does the color look pretty true to life here?



Yes, and I think the leather is clemence.  My gris T clemence Kelly looks similar.  Gris T looks different depending on the lighting.


----------



## lala28

Here is the same Gris T clemence Kelly:


----------



## _pinkcow

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Gris Tourterelle Birkin with rghw on reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4201245



Oh my goodness. My heart just stopped for this bag. I have a Gris Asphalte b30 in GHW and I feel like it’s too similar to justify going for this bag though...


----------



## Jenn56

lala28 said:


> Here is the same Gris T clemence Kelly:
> 
> View attachment 4201696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201697



Almost looks like 2 different bags! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Serva1

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Gris Tourterelle Birkin with rghw on reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4201245



This is so beautiful, thank you for posting weN84 [emoji173]️ 

I have a B35 gt togo phw but still dream of a gt chevre B with rghw and pink lining and stiching. It’s the most beautiful B I’ve seen live. I consider gt an iconic Hermès colour, especially in a B. So happy to see this pic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Gris Tourterelle Birkin with rghw on reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4201245


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Swoon to the max
It's in togo or clemence?


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Swoon to the max
> It's in togo or clemence?


It was listed as Togo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> It was listed as Togo


yay! Thanks Wen!


----------



## westcoastgal

_pinkcow said:


> Oh my goodness. My heart just stopped for this bag. I have a Gris Asphalte b30 in GHW and I feel like it’s too similar to justify going for this bag though...


It’s different.  I want one too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Are we certain that Rose Ete will not come in B/K? I see there is a 2002 bag on the Hermes site in this color which makes me wonder...


----------



## lala28

acrowcounted said:


> Are we certain that Rose Ete will not come in B/K? I see there is a 2002 bag on the Hermes site in this color which makes me wonder...



With H, it seems we can never be certain, but I’ve never told that Rose Ete is not available for B/K and is a seasonal color for SLGs and some smaller non-B/K bags...


----------



## NewBe

QuelleFromage said:


> They're in Paris....


Thank you.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bzgv2017

acrowcounted said:


> Are we certain that Rose Ete will not come in B/K? I see there is a 2002 bag on the Hermes site in this color which makes me wonder...



It’s available for SO B/K this season


----------



## acrowcounted

bzgv2017 said:


> It’s available for SO B/K this season


?? I have not seen Rose Ete on any of the special order color lists posted here. Where have you seen it listed and in which leather?


----------



## bzgv2017

acrowcounted said:


> ?? I have not seen Rose Ete on any of the special order color lists posted here. Where have you seen it listed and in which leather?



Sorry my bad... just double checked it’s not a SO option. SA just showed it in evercolor only for comparison with other pinks.

Too bad I love it in evercolor!


----------



## exsq

bzgv2017 said:


> It’s available for SO B/K this season


it's not available for SO. I just did one 2 days back. it's only for SLGs at the moment.


----------



## tannfran

acrowcounted said:


> Are we certain that Rose Ete will not come in B/K? I see there is a 2002 bag on the Hermes site in this color which makes me wonder...



Was told only available in 2002 bag[emoji22]


----------



## jyyanks

Jenn56 said:


> Does the color look pretty true to life here?



Yes. I have a Gris T Kelly with Ghw and this looks very similar.


----------



## fawnhagh

Jenn56 said:


> Does the color look pretty true to life here?



I just got my baby b in tourterelle with RGHW. I posted it on the bag offered in 2018 thread if you are interested [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vert Cypres Pico is calling my name. 
View attachment 4218359


----------



## Purse snob

lala28 said:


> I don’t know if this helps, but here is a photo from an earlier discussion about H blues:
> 
> View attachment 4200266
> 
> 
> The top three swatches are epsom and the bottom two are chèvre.  Bleu Encre has purple undertones whereas BE and BS do not.  It is a really pretty navy color that actually looks blue unlike many of the prior H navy colors that tend to look black because they’re so dark.
> 
> Oh, and Bleu Royal is only available in SLGs, some smaller bags but not Bs or Ks.



Blue encre is somewhat like iris with the purple undertone


----------



## Purse snob

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Pico is calling my name.
> View attachment 4218359



I’m with you. Can’t wait to add a green to my collection


----------



## OneMoreDay

Purse snob said:


> I’m with you. Can’t wait to add a green to my collection


Vert Cypres Pico 26 with GHW.


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - paradis 2002, silk printed 2002- 20 in lime and orange poppy, very cute


Sieste au Paradis 2002 from press pics. Cross posting from here.


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - mini kelly picnic in 5 colors, white, blue du nord, jaune de naples, barenia and rouge de coeur


Press pic of Mini Kelly Picnic in Lime or Jaune de Naples?  Cross posting from here.


----------



## noegirl

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Pico 26 with GHW.
> View attachment 4219219


The gold hardware pushed me over the edge... I tried this color on in a halzan and it was lovely!


----------



## OneMoreDay

noegirl said:


> The gold hardware pushed me over the edge... I tried this color on in a halzan and it was lovely!


That certain H Midas Touch..


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## JeanGranger

Anyone have a picture of Bleu Du Nord? Is it a Dark Blue or Light Blue? TIA


----------



## Meta

Mai1981 said:


> Anyone have a picture of Bleu Du Nord? Is it a Dark Blue or Light Blue? TIA


It's a light/medium bleu. The mini Kelly Picnic is I believe in Bleu de Nord.


----------



## JeanGranger

weN84 said:


> It's a light/medium bleu. The mini Kelly Picnic is I believe in Bleu de Nord.
> View attachment 4227707






Thank you very much. That Kelly is super cute. Do you happen to have a picture of Bleu Zellige?


----------



## Pinayfrench

I received last week my Podium Order. I ordered it under my name but it was my hubby who paid and used his credit card. My question: Will it count as my quota bag even if he was the one who paid?


----------



## acrowcounted

Pinayfrench said:


> I received last week my Podium Order. I ordered it under my name but it was my hubby who paid and used his credit card. My question: Will it count as my quota bag even if he was the one who paid?


In the USA, the top of the receipt says client name and number so I would check there. That will tell you which profile the bag was allotted to.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Pico is calling my name.
> View attachment 4218359


I'm longing for a B or K in this color.  The color is so rich and perfect as a neutral bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm longing for a B or K in this color.  The color is so rich and perfect as a neutral bag.


I've been obsessing over green bags lately. Just absolutely _obsessed_!


----------



## preppie

HKsai said:


> Bleu encre picotin as reference! Indoor light and outdoor sunlight.



I really love the purple undertone in daylight, this is a beautiful color.


----------



## Pinayfrench

acrowcounted said:


> In the USA, the top of the receipt says client name and number so I would check there. That will tell you which profile the bag was allotted to.


Thanks. I am in Europe. I do not know if they have same the policy. I asked somebody from here and I got the same response.


----------



## Pinayfrench

What are the colors offered for the Podium this time?


----------



## chicinthecity777

My SA confirmed no B/K/C in rose ete during podium. Only SLGs.


----------



## westcoastgal

Pinayfrench said:


> I received last week my Podium Order. I ordered it under my name but it was my hubby who paid and used his credit card. My question: Will it count as my quota bag even if he was the one who paid?


Do you and your husband have a shared account? I’m in Europe also. In our store there are two bags a year per family account - husbands and wives share one account. Previously spouses could have separate accounts, but now they share. This might depend on the store. (Maybe you could just ask the SA what their store policy is.)


----------



## azukitea

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My SA confirmed no B/K/C in rose ete during podium. Only SLGs.


and 2002 bag


----------



## Pinayfrench

westcoastgal said:


> Do you and your husband have a shared account? I’m in Europe also. In our store there are two bags a year per family account - husbands and wives share one account. Previously spouses could have separate accounts, but now they share. This might depend on the store. (Maybe you could just ask the SA what their store policy is.)


Hi. We have separate accounts.


----------



## westcoastgal

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi. We have separate accounts.


Hi. I’m not sure what the answer is then then - sorry I wasn’t more help. (My receipts all have both my H’s and my name on them together.)


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

Mai1981 said:


> Thank you very much. That Kelly is super cute. Do you happen to have a picture of Bleu Zellige?


I don't but if you do a search on the forum or the internet you'll be able to find one easily. 



pretty99 said:


> as always i like to go waaaaaaaay ahead into next season, here's some news for SS19:
> New color:
> mauve slyvestine- super lovely! pinkish glycine if u know what i'm saying


First sighting of Mauve from SS19 in Bastia in Chevre Mysore from reseller Instagram.


----------



## Pinayfrench

weN84 said:


> I don't but if you do a search on the forum or the internet you'll be able to find one easily.
> 
> 
> First sighting of Mauve from SS19 in Bastia in Chevre Mysore from reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4233447


Oh my. I love this color.


----------



## westcoastgal

weN84 said:


> I don't but if you do a search on the forum or the internet you'll be able to find one easily.
> 
> 
> First sighting of Mauve from SS19 in Bastia in Chevre Mysore from reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4233447


“One” of my HG colors is 5P pink and this color Mauve reminds me of this color. It’s a gorgeous pink. We really appreciate the picture.


----------



## Meta

westcoastgal said:


> “One” of my HG colors is 5P pink and this color Mauve reminds me of this color. It’s a gorgeous pink. We really appreciate the picture.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> I don't but if you do a search on the forum or the internet you'll be able to find one easily.
> 
> 
> First sighting of Mauve from SS19 in Bastia in Chevre Mysore from reseller Instagram.
> View attachment 4233447


Your posts are always the best! xoxoxoxo


----------



## DreamingPink

Another picture of Mauve from reseller


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Does anyone know if the new pink, mauve sylvester, will be available in a birkin, Kelly, or Constance? My SA said she didn’t know yet.


----------



## westcoastgal

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Does anyone know if the new pink, mauve sylvester, will be available in a birkin, Kelly, or Constance? My SA said she didn’t know yet.


I think it’s going to be in a mini Kelly. That’s all I’ve heard.


----------



## ayc

Has anyone seen the New Kelly Ado backpack yet?  What sizes are available?
TIA!


----------



## burukogepanda

Interesting that everyone seem to refer mauve sylvestine as pink... but I recall seeing it being placed under the purple family...


----------



## exsq

burukogepanda said:


> Interesting that everyone seem to refer mauve sylvestine as pink... but I recall seeing it being placed under the purple family...


does look like a pale purple imho


----------



## Newtohermes1234

burukogepanda said:


> Interesting that everyone seem to refer mauve sylvestine as pink... but I recall seeing it being placed under the purple family...


Maybe because people have been comparing it to glycine?


----------



## Dreaming Big

I bought the mauve Bastia. It is closest to the picture MiniNavy posted above. Regarding whether it is pink or purple - it’s on the pink end of the mauve spectrum. If you consider mauve purple, then it is a pinkish mauve. If you consider mauve pink, then it is a purplish mauve. 
In any event, it is lovely.


----------



## bluerosespf

No, but I'm anxiously awaiting it too.


----------



## sammix3

Dreaming Big said:


> I bought the mauve Bastia. It is closest to the picture MiniNavy posted above. Regarding whether it is pink or purple - it’s on the pink end of the mauve spectrum. If you consider mauve purple, then it is a pinkish mauve. If you consider mauve pink, then it is a purplish mauve.
> In any event, it is lovely.



Any idea what other items it’ll come in?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## randeeh

ayc said:


> Has anyone seen the New Kelly Ado backpack yet?  What sizes are available?
> TIA!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I believe there are two sizes! PM and MM?


----------



## Hermes.L

Is it possible to order Chévre in PO


----------



## Meta

Hermes.L said:


> Is it possible to order Chévre in PO


Not in a Birkin or Kelly with the exception of the Mini Kelly II


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes.L said:


> Is it possible to order Chévre in PO


No you cant 
It's a control leather such as box and barenia


----------



## Mosman

Anyone here know which colour birkin 30 currently come with rose gold hardware.
I am considering adding a birkin with RGHW, however not sure what colour option currently available for RGHW.
Anyone know, please chime in. Much appreciated it !!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Mosman said:


> Anyone here know which colour birkin 30 currently come with rose gold hardware.
> I am considering adding a birkin with RGHW, however not sure what colour option currently available for RGHW.
> Anyone know, please chime in. Much appreciated it !!!!



I have only seen it with black, bleu nuit and Gris T birkins so far, HTH!


----------



## Meta

More pics of bags to share from earlier intel


pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - a new flat clasp bag, so simlar to celine clasp bag, removable strap could turn into a clutch


Clic H 21


Clic H 33






pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - a bigger version of cinhetic wallet, imagine size clic16 with cinhetic closure


----------



## Purse snob

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Pico 26 with GHW.
> View attachment 4219219



I need this [emoji7]


----------



## tramcaro

weN84 said:


> More pics of bags to share from earlier intel
> 
> Clic H 21
> View attachment 4246847
> 
> Clic H 33
> View attachment 4246848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246855



Wow, the red bag is gorgeous! @weN84, what red is this bag?  Also, is the Clic H21 new model for Spring?


----------



## pretty99

tramcaro said:


> Wow, the red bag is gorgeous! @weN84, what red is this bag?  Also, is the Clic H21 new model for Spring?


very likely is Rouge de coeur


----------



## allanrvj

weN84 said:


> More pics of bags to share from earlier intel
> 
> Clic H 21
> View attachment 4246847
> 
> Clic H 33
> View attachment 4246848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246855


you found it, finally


----------



## FreddieMac

A couple of clearer pictures and new designs for the men's bags for next season.

The spray paint effect line is called Cosmos, with the new messenger called Ultrapla, meaning super flat


----------



## QuelleFromage

FreddieMac said:


> A couple of clearer pictures and new designs for the men's bags for next season.
> 
> The spray paint effect line is called Cosmos, with the new messenger called Ultrapla, meaning super flat


Please someone tell me the Cosmos comes in a smaller size than 40. I'll probably be lonely in this feeling, but I LOVE it.


----------



## FreddieMac

QuelleFromage said:


> Please someone tell me the Cosmos comes in a smaller size than 40. I'll probably be lonely in this feeling, but I LOVE it.



Does a bracelet count? 

I do love the look of these, but have no idea how good I would look trying to sport this look in the real world, very much like the Endless Road motif.

I'm also still intrigued on quite how this process is created - it kind of looks like a bleu encre base which is then what, printed on, a bit like the One Two Three And Away We Go B? Or is it the original leather dye that is created like that? I don't know whether that's even possible!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Possum

Cosmos is giving me vibes of the Louis Vuitton City Steamer hologram ~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ohhh I'm diggin the Cosmos....
thx 4 posting FM!


----------



## pretty99

QuelleFromage said:


> Please someone tell me the Cosmos comes in a smaller size than 40. I'll probably be lonely in this feeling, but I LOVE it.


unfortunately it doesn't, smalles bag model is the fanny pack
there's also a plume 40


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Please someone tell me the Cosmos comes in a smaller size than 40. I'll probably be lonely in this feeling, but I LOVE it.


I am OBSESSED with it but just can’t do anything over 30.


----------



## scndlslv

Possum said:


> Cosmos is giving me vibes of the Louis Vuitton City Steamer hologram ~
> View attachment 4249807


Yep! I loved this steamer. I got the matching shawl.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Possum said:


> Cosmos is giving me vibes of the Louis Vuitton City Steamer hologram ~
> View attachment 4249807


 Thank you! I thought I'd seen it somewhere!


----------



## stillfabulous

FreddieMac said:


> Wasn't sure where best to post this, but looking through the men's ready to wear lookbook for F/W'18, a couple of the bags were referred to as being in Barenia Honoré. I presume this is a new variant much like Faubourg, again based on the Paris street.
> 
> Interestingly, other bags on the runway were made in Box, so perhaps Box will be making a comeback, as some have suggested.



@FreddieMac, from your keyboard to whomever sources Hermes' leather! Indeed I do hope that H will bring Box back into their leather offerings.  Each time I purchase an H bag that is not in Box, I grieve over the loss of Box from their leather selections. I feel I am not getting the bag I truly desire--even when all the other aspects of the bag align with my preferences.


----------



## QuelleFromage

stillfabulous said:


> @FreddieMac, from your keyboard to whomever sources Hermes' leather! Indeed I do hope that H will bring Box back into their leather offerings.  Each time I purchase an H bag that is not in Box, I grieve over the loss of Box from their leather selections. I feel I am not getting the bag I truly desire--even when all the other aspects of the bag align with my preferences.


Lots of beautiful Box at resale, but I agree, although I don't think mass demand is there. Poor Mr. Box !


----------



## werner

My boutique got two Box Kellys...I was fortunate to purchase one. Box is my favorite too, in all H.


----------



## Orangefanatic

QuelleFromage said:


> Please someone tell me the Cosmos comes in a smaller size than 40. I'll probably be lonely in this feeling, but I LOVE it.


hahahahah


----------



## Orangefanatic

werner said:


> My boutique got two Box Kellys...I was fortunate to purchase one. Box is my favorite too, in all H.


Wow......so so lucky to have box kelly from the store!!!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Does a bracelet count?
> 
> I do love the look of these, but have no idea how good I would look trying to sport this look in the real world, very much like the Endless Road motif.
> 
> I'm also still intrigued on quite how this process is created - it kind of looks like a bleu encre base which is then what, printed on, a bit like the One Two Three And Away We Go B? Or is it the original leather dye that is created like that? I don't know whether that's even possible!


pretty99 told me that according to his SA, powder dye is rubbed onto the leather during the finishing process.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> pretty99 told me that according to his SA, powder dye is rubbed onto the leather during the finishing process.



Fascinating, thank you. Truly unique and individual pieces in that case, I guess, a different pattern on each one!


----------



## hopiko

For comparison...Bleu Encre epsom vs.  BE clemence and BE epsom (belt strap). Encre is very deep with purple undertones.  Very close to true navy blue.


----------



## GoldFish8

The more that I see this color the more i am Falling in love with it. But I think i like It best in Epsom. The color in Epsom is really just stunning and more “navy blue” than purple. This is really a tough one for me because i decided I do Not like Epsom. Mostly those feelings were for birkins. But maybe a smaller Kelly would be ok! Your bags are just stunning! 


hopiko said:


> For comparison...Bleu Encre epsom vs.  BE clemence and BE epsom (belt strap). Encre is very deep with purple undertones.  Very close to true navy blue.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## xxDxx

Saw these swatches on Insta.

Love the Mauve, pink and light blue (Bleu du Nord?) [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Oh my my myyyyy it's cotton candy season for Spring!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tramcaro

xxDxx said:


> View attachment 4258511
> 
> 
> Saw these swatches on Insta.
> 
> Love the Mauve, pink and light blue (Bleu du Nord?) [emoji7][emoji7]



Ooh, the red and blue intrigue me!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xxDxx said:


> View attachment 4258511
> 
> 
> Saw these swatches on Insta.
> 
> Love the Mauve, pink and light blue (Bleu du Nord?) [emoji7][emoji7]



Oooooh I looooove these colors!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

xxDxx said:


> View attachment 4258511
> 
> 
> Saw these swatches on Insta.
> 
> Love the Mauve, pink and light blue (Bleu du Nord?) [emoji7][emoji7]


i am LOVING these colors, right up my alley!! can't wait, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## msPing

What beautiful spring colors!!!


----------



## luvparis21

xxDxx said:


> View attachment 4258511
> 
> 
> Saw these swatches on Insta.
> 
> Love the Mauve, pink and light blue (Bleu du Nord?) [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much for sharing this [emoji813]️ anyone has intel on the names of these colors besides Mauve and possibly Bleu du Nord?


----------



## pretty99

eiffel21 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this [emoji813]️ anyone has intel on the names of these colors besides Mauve and possibly Bleu du Nord?


mauve sylvestine, rose bubblegum, rouge de coeur, jaune de naples, bleu du nord, vert verone


----------



## luvparis21

pretty99 said:


> mauve sylvestine, rose bubblegum, rouge de coeur, jaune de naples, bleu du nord, vert verone



Thanks so much @pretty99


----------



## DreamingPink

Loving the new colors! So excited for spring


----------



## bluerosespf

I usually don't like pastels, but that mauve - !


----------



## westcoastgal

pretty99 said:


> mauve sylvestine, rose bubblegum, rouge de coeur, jaune de naples, bleu du nord, vert verone


You know more than my store!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> mauve sylvestine, rose bubblegum, rouge de coeur, jaune de naples, bleu du nord, vert verone


You're always the first to know! 
thx for sharing!
Any intel on if B/K is coming in any of these colors?


----------



## c18027

New Spring shades for shoes:


----------



## carlinha

pretty99 said:


> mauve sylvestine, rose bubblegum, rouge de coeur, jaune de naples, bleu du nord, vert verone


you are amazing!!  thank you!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Notorious Pink

c18027 said:


> New Spring shades for shoes:



I would try to match these with bag colors.

@IsraeliFlava has already shown elsewhere that rouge Azalee is a near match for rose shocking. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]

This Jaune pollen looks like it might be very close to the new Jaune de Naples.

Blue littoral....perhaps a match for blue atoll? 

Pavot reminds me of capucine but it also may be close to the new rouge de coeur.

But that vert maquis is tough....I am trying to rack my brain to remember such a grass green done by H....
anyone?


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> I would try to match these with bag colors.
> 
> @IsraeliFlava has already shown elsewhere that rouge Azalee is a near match for rose shocking. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> This Jaune pollen looks like it might be very close to the new Jaune de Naples.
> 
> Blue littoral....perhaps a match for blue atoll?
> 
> Pavot reminds me of capucine but it also may be close to the new rouge de coeur.
> 
> But that vert maquis is tough....I am trying to rack my brain to remember such a grass green done by H....
> anyone?


Polouse?


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Polouse?



Yes! That might be it! I was thinking there was something between vert anis and canopee.


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> Yes! That might be it! I was thinking there was something between vert anis and canopee.


#hermesgeeks


----------



## StaceyLyn

dharma said:


> Polouse?


It's totally pelouse!  Good call, dharma!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> #hermesgeeks



[emoji92][emoji485][emoji485][emoji92]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

c18027 said:


> New Spring shades for shoes:


Oh wow!!! Thx for the visual! Looks like a Bright colored spring for sure! These colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Omggggg if H reissues pelouse gator cdc with ghw... my dreams will come true!!!


----------



## noegirl

I saw emerald Oran at Fsh, does anyone know if that color will be stocked in the US?


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> I would try to match these with bag colors.
> 
> @IsraeliFlava has already shown elsewhere that rouge Azalee is a near match for rose shocking. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> This Jaune pollen looks like it might be very close to the new Jaune de Naples.
> 
> Blue littoral....perhaps a match for blue atoll?
> 
> Pavot reminds me of capucine but it also may be close to the new rouge de coeur.
> 
> But that vert maquis is tough....I am trying to rack my brain to remember such a grass green done by H....
> anyone?


I would say the colors match with the new upcoming colors for SS19 that @pretty99 have shared with us with the exception of Mauve Sylvestine.


pretty99 said:


> mauve sylvestine, rose bubblegum, rouge de coeur, jaune de naples, bleu du nord, vert verone


Also, I don't think Pavot is new as the Nude sandals came in Pavot for SS17.


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> I would say the colors match with the new upcoming colors for SS19 that @pretty99 have shared with us with the exception of Mauve Sylvestine.
> 
> Also, I don't think Pavot is new as the Nude sandals came in Pavot for SS17.



 Maybe it’s just the pictures or my screen but to me they are close but not a match. The new pink seems even closer to Rose Azalee than this rouge Azalee, but IFs pic of rouge Azalee with rose shocking tells me these photos are probably off a bit.


----------



## qtpik8

Hello! I just got to see all the spring 19 leather swatches and took a pic.


----------



## Hermes.L

qtpik8 said:


> Hello! I just got to see all the spring 19 leather swatches and took a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262832
> View attachment 4262833


Omg ! Rouge de couer is amazing !!


----------



## Hermes.L

qtpik8 said:


> Hello! I just got to see all the spring 19 leather swatches and took a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262832
> View attachment 4262833


Thank you so much for the pictures of lovely swatches


----------



## rk4265

Wow! Thank you. Does that mean that the mauve is only available in Chevre?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## qtpik8

rk4265 said:


> Wow! Thank you. Does that mean that the mauve is only available in Chevre?


As far as I could see, yes.
It looked like rouge de cœur came in Epsom, chèvre, Togo and swift(? Or evercolor)
For cactus, just evercolor.
For vert Vérone Togo and epsom.
For jaune de Naples, chèvre and epsom.
For bleu du nord, Togo and swift.
For rouge piment, just swift.
For mauve, just chèvre.


----------



## Hermes.L

rk4265 said:


> Wow! Thank you. Does that mean that the mauve is only available in Chevre?


I’m afraid it will end up like rose ete , a pretty pink only available for accessories


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.


----------



## Inkbluelover

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362


It is killing me too.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362


 How stunning with the GHW.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362


I’m not a Lindy fan but that color with GHW is amazing!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362


Beautiful shade of green


----------



## DreamingPink

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362



My heart skipped a beat looking at this


----------



## OneMoreDay

Can anyone take a guess as to what colours the Orans on either end of this line-up are? I know the yellow is Core Jaune, and the orange is Coquelicot. The blue might be Bleu de Chine under store lighting but I'm not sure. Could the red be Carmin? I've been looking for this shade of blue and that shade of bordeaux red.


----------



## Meta

Spotted on H.com, Camail key rings in various SS19 color combos.

Rouge de Coeur, Bleu du Nord, and Rouge H


Mauve Sylvestre, Jaune de Naples, and Bleu du Nord





Bleu du Nord, Rouge de Coeur, and Mauve Sylvestre.


----------



## acrowcounted

weN84 said:


> Spotted on H.com, Camail key rings in various SS19 color combos.
> 
> Rouge de Coeur, Bleu du Nord, and Rouge H
> View attachment 4264536
> 
> Mauve Sylvestre, Jaune de Naples, and Bleu du Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu du Nord, Rouge de Coeur, and Mauve Sylvestre.


This is crazy early for H, no? I feel like we've barely seen the Fall 2018 colors yet!


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> This is crazy early for H, no? I feel like we've barely seen the Fall 2018 colors yet!


Not really, no. The SLGs tend to come and go at no "exact" time in comparison to the bags, if that makes sense.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Not really, no. The SLGs tend to come and go at no "exact" time in comparison to the bags, if that makes sense.


Thanks for posting dear!!! Xo


----------



## westcoastgal

weN84 said:


> Spotted on H.com, Camail key rings in various SS19 color combos.
> 
> Rouge de Coeur, Bleu du Nord, and Rouge H
> View attachment 4264536
> 
> Mauve Sylvestre, Jaune de Naples, and Bleu du Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu du Nord, Rouge de Coeur, and Mauve Sylvestre.


So the mauve is in Epsom too, not just chèvre I guess - per the H.com item description. Good information! Thank you for posting.


----------



## rk4265

westcoastgal said:


> So the mauve is in Epsom too, not just chèvre I guess - per the H.com item description. Good information! Thank you for posting.


Yes!!!!! Hopefully will bags will come in the color


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362


*holy cow that's amazing!!! Sooo saturated and almost emerald-y in clemence!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

The new mauve looks like rose sukura with a _touch_ of purple... I wish they'd put a *touch* more


----------



## preppie

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362



Holy cow, that is a beautiful saturated green.


----------



## GoldFish8

OneMoreDay said:


> Vert Cypres Lindy 30 GHW. You're killin' me, H.
> View attachment 4263362


Imagine this in a birkin.. dead.


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Imagine this in a birkin.. dead.


I was thinking the same thing for a Kelly. I would just die!!!


----------



## hannahsophia

GoldFish8 said:


> Imagine this in a birkin.. dead.



I was offered this in a Birkin a month or so ago. It was gorggggeous. Unfortunately had to pass because it would be hard to match for my wardrobe and I’m waiting on a neutral.


----------



## GoldFish8

hannahsophia said:


> I was offered this in a Birkin a month or so ago. It was gorggggeous. Unfortunately had to pass because it would be hard to match for my wardrobe and I’m waiting on a neutral.


Omg! Good to know. My mom is looking for exactly this.  Hopefully i can Find her one!


----------



## WilliamLion

rouge de cœur in togo. looks luscious


----------



## fawnhagh

WilliamLion said:


> rouge de cœur in togo. looks luscious



I saw the swatch two days ago. Really a very rich true red, even rouge casaque can’t compare!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

BBC said:


> Maybe it’s just the pictures or my screen but to me they are close but not a match. The new pink seems even closer to Rose Azalee than this rouge Azalee, but IFs pic of rouge Azalee with rose shocking tells me these photos are probably off a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4260687
> 
> View attachment 4260686



That pink with rose gold hardware would be to die for [emoji7]


----------



## Meta

fawnhagh said:


> I saw the swatch two days ago. Really a very rich true red, even rouge casaque can’t compare!


Interesting as a friend who saw it says than it's slightly orange when compared next to Rouge Casaque.


----------



## tramcaro

weN84 said:


> Interesting as a friend who saw it says than it's slightly orange when compared next to Rouge Casaque.



It does look orange from the swatch picture provided previously on the forum.  I’m curious about rouge piment.


----------



## Hermes.L

WilliamLion said:


> rouge de cœur in togo. looks luscious


So rich and vibrant ! 

Wondering how would it look like next to rouge tomate


----------



## fawnhagh

weN84 said:


> Interesting as a friend who saw it says than it's slightly orange when compared next to Rouge Casaque.



Oh really? Maybe the lighting in the store tricked my eyes but I could really see why it’s called ‘heart red’. A very intense red color in my opinion.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

GoldFish8 said:


> Imagine this in a birkin.. dead.





WilliamLion said:


> rouge de cœur in togo. looks luscious



H colors are the best. I love both the rouge de Codie and the vert cypres and could see myself having difficulty passing up either color.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Mauve sylvester in epsom! Beautiful color just not a fan of the strap


----------



## GoldFish8

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Mauve sylvester in epsom! Beautiful color just not a fan of the strap


Oh my!!  I am really dying over this color! I actually Like the strap! Is that some dark red or brown? Anyone know if Bs or K’s will be in this color?


----------



## jaz_o

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh my!!  I am really dying over this color! I actually Like the strap! Is that some dark red or brown? Anyone know if Bs or K’s will be in this color?



Someone posted earlier that it may be available in mini Kelly.


----------



## GoldFish8

jaz_o said:


> Someone posted earlier that it may be available in mini Kelly.


Thank you! I was Just thinking this would be divine in a mini Kelly!


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Bags info:
> - new birkin with the weaving panel runs along the middle of the front panel





Just spotted this Birkin on a few resellers Instagram post. It's perfect for the holiday season!   And no, I don't have any intel on the name, actual colors, size, etc.


----------



## pretty99

weN84 said:


> View attachment 4277647
> 
> Just spotted this Birkin on a few resellers Instagram post. It's perfect for the holiday season!   And no, I don't have any intel on the name, actual colors, size, etc.


it should be birkin tressage de cuir, rouge piment swift, rouge de couer/ rouge h epsom


----------



## Newtohermes1234

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh my!!  I am really dying over this color! I actually Like the strap! Is that some dark red or brown? Anyone know if Bs or K’s will be in this color?


It’s the new yellow color and ?burgundy.. sorry didn’t pay close attention!


----------



## twigz

weN84 said:


> View attachment 4277647
> 
> Just spotted this Birkin on a few resellers Instagram post. It's perfect for the holiday season!   And no, I don't have any intel on the name, actual colors, size, etc.



It's called "Tressage De Cur" with the main leather in Swift


----------



## Meta

twigz said:


> It's called "Tressage De Cur" with the main leather in Swift


Thanks! @pretty99 shared details after my post.


----------



## GoldFish8

twigz said:


> It's called "Tressage De Cur" with the main leather in Swift


Interesting. Wonder if the pattern work in the front will keep the Swift leather birkin from slouching less?


----------



## lulilu

pretty99 said:


> it should be birkin tressage de cuir, rouge piment swift, rouge de couer/ rouge h epsom



Doesn't look like swift on my laptop -- so matte and seems to have shading or handling marks.  Very interesting.


----------



## TankerToad

Bleu  de Nord


----------



## perthhermes

Mini constance in mauve sylvestre is def available- been offered and paid full deposit for arrival in Jan.


----------



## Yoshi1296

perthhermes said:


> Mini constance in mauve sylvestre is def available- been offered and paid full deposit for arrival in Jan.



Congrats!


----------



## jaz_o

perthhermes said:


> Mini constance in mauve sylvestre is def available- been offered and paid full deposit for arrival in Jan.



I can't wait for you post photos of your new bag in January!  The colour is absolutely stunning!  Did you order it in epsom leather?  Which hardware did you choose?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

perthhermes said:


> Mini constance in mauve sylvestre is def available- been offered and paid full deposit for arrival in Jan.


That’s awesome! I’m confused is it a special order or podium order? My store hasn’t given me the option to reserve and pay for bags—but I’m not a huge VIP!


----------



## periogirl28

perthhermes said:


> Mini constance in mauve sylvestre is def available- been offered and paid full deposit for arrival in Jan.


Wow your store makes you pay a deposit?


----------



## xxDxx

TankerToad said:


> Bleu  de Nord



Love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

perthhermes said:


> Mini constance in mauve sylvestre is def available- been offered and paid full deposit for arrival in Jan.


Darling, Congrats! Which hardware is it going to come with???


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys. So I ordered a bag back in June. Question: is there any way for the sa to see approximately when it will be in? Or do they have no idea just basically from December to June.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Does anyone know the dates of the upcoming January 2019 Podium? TIA! I forgot to ask SA & SM.


----------



## rk4265

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Does anyone know the dates of the upcoming January 2019 Podium? TIA! I forgot to ask SA & SM.


Mine told me to call January 7th.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

rk4265 said:


> Mine told me to call January 7th.


Thanks dear!


----------



## rk4265

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thanks dear!


No problem. Do you know if the sa has an approximate date of when your bag will arrive from order. Wanted to know if I could call and ask or not bother her because they have no idea


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

rk4265 said:


> No problem. Do you know if the sa has an approximate date of when your bag will arrive from order. Wanted to know if I could call and ask or not bother her because they have no idea


I’m not thinking of asking my SA when I can expect my SO.  I’m doubtful to ask for an approximate time.  Our respective orders just got placed in the queue.  Now we wait for the hides to be dyed, treated and then after time, a craftsman starts the process.  I’m perfectly fine waiting a long time for high quality to be created and not mass produced.  I know in today’s age, we expect instant gratification, but with H, patience is key.


----------



## rk4265

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I’m not thinking of asking my SA when I can expect my SO.  I’m doubtful to ask for an approximate time.  Our respective orders just got placed in the queue.  Now we wait for the hides to be dyed, treated and then after time, a craftsman starts the process.  I’m perfectly fine waiting a long time for high quality to be created and not mass produced.  I know in today’s age, we expect instant gratification, but with H, patience is key.


I’m talking about myself. I placed a po in June and was wondering if sa would know the dates of when the bag comes in


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

rk4265 said:


> I’m talking about myself. I placed a po in June and was wondering if sa would know the dates of when the bag comes in


Great question! I misunderstood. So I’m sure other members could answer it better than I, as I have not ordered PO.


----------



## Txoceangirl

rk4265 said:


> I’m talking about myself. I placed a po in June and was wondering if sa would know the dates of when the bag comes in


From my understanding, they know only what is in an immediate/in-transit shipment.  Patience is required on any H order whether podium or special order.


----------



## rk4265

Txoceangirl said:


> From my understanding, they know only what is in an immediate/in-transit shipment.  Patience is required on any H order whether podium or special order.


Thank you.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Is Blue Nuit a seasonal color or will it be around for a while longer?   I want a K28 but I’m not ready for it yet.  Don’t want to miss my chance.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ivy1026

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Is Blue Nuit a seasonal color or will it be around for a while longer?   I want a K28 but I’m not ready for it yet.  Don’t want to miss my chance.


Don't think it's a seasonal color as I still see it pop up once in a while both in store and on the website.  I got my bleu nuit B30 in March this year.


----------



## Monique1004

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Is Blue Nuit a seasonal color or will it be around for a while longer?   I want a K28 but I’m not ready for it yet.  Don’t want to miss my chance.



I don’t think so. I’ve seen that color around last a few years. My SA usually shows me upcoming seasonal color chart at the end of year to choose my interested colors but never seen it in that chart either.


----------



## westcoastgal

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Is Blue Nuit a seasonal color or will it be around for a while longer?   I want a K28 but I’m not ready for it yet.  Don’t want to miss my chance.


I was just told the color will appear through Spring 2019, and then at that point probably the last of it will come out.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ivy1026 said:


> Don't think it's a seasonal color as I still see it pop up once in a while both in store and on the website.  I got my bleu nuit B30 in March this year.





Monique1004 said:


> I don’t think so. I’ve seen that color around last a few years. My SA usually shows me upcoming seasonal color chart at the end of year to choose my interested colors but never seen it in that chart either.





westcoastgal said:


> I was just told the color will appear through Spring 2019, and then at that point probably the last of it will come out.


Thanks!  I’ve always thought it was a nice color but all of a sudden I’m obsessed and NEED a K28.   I wear lots of jeans and feel it will be easy to wear together.


----------



## tramcaro

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Is Blue Nuit a seasonal color or will it be around for a while longer?   I want a K28 but I’m not ready for it yet.  Don’t want to miss my chance.
> 
> BN has been around for last few years, 2016 I think... I like how casual it can be, especially for jeans lover


----------



## Txoceangirl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks!  I’ve always thought it was a nice color but all of a sudden I’m obsessed and NEED a K28.   I wear lots of jeans and feel it will be easy to wear together.


Exactly correct!  I have a k28 bleu nuit and it’s perfect with denim!  It won’t disappoint


----------



## jaz_o

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Is Blue Nuit a seasonal color or will it be around for a while longer?   I want a K28 but I’m not ready for it yet.  Don’t want to miss my chance.



If you want a tint of purple, the new color, Bleu Encre, is also an option.


----------



## noegirl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks!  I’ve always thought it was a nice color but all of a sudden I’m obsessed and NEED a K28.   I wear lots of jeans and feel it will be easy to wear together.




I feel the same way!! I have narrowed down my MUST have's into 4 colors/bags. This is a MUST have, along with Gold, Black and Malachite hahaha


----------



## cuselover

i been flipping through older colors .... any chance they will bring colvert back? or is this even an option to do s podium order?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Txoceangirl said:


> Exactly correct!  I have a k28 bleu nuit and it’s perfect with denim!  It won’t disappoint





jaz_o said:


> If you want a tint of purple, the new color, Bleu Encre, is also an option.





noegirl said:


> I feel the same way!! I have narrowed down my MUST have's into 4 colors/bags. This is a MUST have, along with Gold, Black and Malachite hahaha



Thanks for the enabling!  I NEED Blue Nuit


----------



## sf_newyorker

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the enabling!  I NEED Blue Nuit


This is also on my wishlist.


----------



## tramcaro

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the enabling!  I NEED Blue Nuit



Hahaha, I’m going to add to peer enabling!  K25 SO, I love how casual this colour is but yet elevates my sloppy outfit.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tramcaro said:


> Hahaha, I’m going to add to peer enabling!  K25 SO, I love how casual this colour is but yet elevates my sloppy outfit.


 I’m already sold - it checks off my list of west coast casual and east coast formal.


----------



## noegirl

tramcaro said:


> Hahaha, I’m going to add to peer enabling!  K25 SO, I love how casual this colour is but yet elevates my sloppy outfit.


Stunning!!!


----------



## noegirl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the enabling!  I NEED Blue Nuit




So we have until the summer to get a beauty?!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## tramcaro

noegirl said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## tramcaro

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m already sold - it checks off my list of west coast casual and east coast formal.



Thank you!  I hope you find yours soon!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

noegirl said:


> So we have until the summer to get a beauty?!


Summer seems so far away.....


----------



## noegirl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Summer seems so far away.....



It does! I meant we need to grab one before fall since another poster said it might be the last of this this spring/summer.


----------



## sf_newyorker

noegirl said:


> It does! I meant we need to grab one before fall since another poster said it might be the last of this this spring/summer.


Can you imagine if all our stars align and there’s a triple bleu nuit reveal days within each other? If only!


----------



## noegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> Can you imagine if all our stars align and there’s a triple bleu nuit reveal days within each other? If only!


That would be heavenly hahaha what size and hardware are you hoping for?


----------



## sf_newyorker

noegirl said:


> That would be heavenly hahaha what size and hardware are you hoping for?


28 phw Togo


----------



## noegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> 28 phw Togo



Oooh yep I too want Togo, I’m open to hardware though.


----------



## kath00

Hello.

My SA I believe just offered me a podium order.  She said the manager is going to Paris in January and I can ask for something.  She knows I have wanted an exotic before so she asked me if I still did and what color.  I was a little speechless (and excited) so I said I would like to think about it for a little bit.

Does anyone know what croc B 30s would be available to the SM in January?  I am thinking a nice pink or something like BE in exotic.  And can I specify a matte croc?  

Thanks!!  Kate


----------



## Rhl2987

kath00 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My SA I believe just offered me a podium order.  She said the manager is going to Paris in January and I can ask for something.  She knows I have wanted an exotic before so she asked me if I still did and what color.  I was a little speechless (and excited) so I said I would like to think about it for a little bit.
> 
> Does anyone know what croc B 30s would be available to the SM in January?  I am thinking a nice pink or something like BE in exotic.  And can I specify a matte croc?
> 
> Thanks!!  Kate


I do not know which colors are available but my SD named some colors that were expected to come in like prunoir, blue marine, etc. Beautiful colors in croc. Would you be able to ask your SA or SM what colors they believe will be available? That is what I do when I am offered a podium order and my SA/SM/SD seem to have a good idea.


----------



## bagidiotic

kath00 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My SA I believe just offered me a podium order.  She said the manager is going to Paris in January and I can ask for something.  She knows I have wanted an exotic before so she asked me if I still did and what color.  I was a little speechless (and excited) so I said I would like to think about it for a little bit.
> 
> Does anyone know what croc B 30s would be available to the SM in January?  I am thinking a nice pink or something like BE in exotic.  And can I specify a matte croc?
> 
> Thanks!!  Kate


They offered you a chance
Don't be afraid 
Openly ask them
Remember it's a premium price tag and all specs have to match


----------



## kath00

Can I ask for a specific hardware color too?  Or are these premade bags (not SOs) so they would already come with a given hardware choice)?


----------



## periogirl28

kath00 said:


> Can I ask for a specific hardware color too?  Or are these premade bags (not SOs) so they would already come with a given hardware choice)?


Give them best case (HG) and 2 other options. As exact as you can. I think you can choose GHW, PHW and maybe RGHW depending. No others like brushed. Good luck!


----------



## Monique1004

Rhl2987 said:


> I do not know which colors are available but my SD named some colors that were expected to come in like prunoir, blue marine, etc. Beautiful colors in croc. Would you be able to ask your SA or SM what colors they believe will be available? That is what I do when I am offered a podium order and my SA/SM/SD seem to have a good idea.



I remember seeing nice pink called something like rose bubblegum? on the exotic color swatch for 2019.


----------



## Amka

I posted on the other thread “share your 2018 bag offers!”, but I think I probably should have asked the question here.... I am very curious if anyone has seen or been offered a Gris T Kelly with rose gold hardware? I have seen Gris T Birkins with rose gold hardware, and I was wondering if such a combination was also available for Kelly bags....

I was also wondering if anyone knows if Gris T is available for spring 2019 special order?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## allure244

Amka said:


> I posted on the other thread “share your 2018 bag offers!”, but I think I probably should have asked the question here.... I am very curious if anyone has seen or been offered a Gris T Kelly with rose gold hardware? I have seen Gris T Birkins with rose gold hardware, and I was wondering if such a combination was also available for Kelly bags....
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone knows if Gris T is available for spring 2019 special order?



I’m not sure about the gt kelly with rose ghw but gt should be available for spring 2019 special order. It was available fall 2018 for SO but only in clemence leather. I considered choosing GT for SO bag but really would have preferred togo so chose something different. Anyhow, H has been keeping the same options for one year or two SO periods. The color offerings were changed last SO period so should be the same next one. There was not an option to choose rose gold hardware though for b/k.


----------



## Amka

allure244 said:


> I’m not sure about the gt kelly with rose ghw but gt should be available for spring 2019 special order. It was available fall 2018 for SO but only in clemence leather. I considered choosing GT for SO bag but really would have preferred togo so chose something different. Anyhow, H has been keeping the same options for one year or two SO periods. The color offerings were changed last SO period so should be the same next one. There was not an option to choose rose gold hardware though for b/k.



@allure244, Thank you very much for your reply! I prefer Gris t in togo leather, too. I guess with Hermes, one can only wait patiently, and hopefully something on the wishlist will come my way soon.


----------



## Lynda tam

I got my friend to get a Bleu de nord halzan. Color might be different due to lighting. I see a different blue from the web though. I will see the actual bag again before I can commend further


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I died. Pic from reseller on IG.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Israeli_Flava said:


> I died. Pic from reseller on IG.


I hope my store calls me if this bag comes in! I’m obsessed. I don’t feel like it’s very similar to glycine though. Wonder if it will come in a B or K.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I died. Pic from reseller on IG.



We can be dead together!!! [emoji43][emoji43]
Does this only come in C? Please please please let there be a GHW/RGHW option!!!!!!!


----------



## burukogepanda

Saw Mauve mini Kelly II PHW from reseller too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

burukogepanda said:


> Saw Mauve mini Kelly II PHW from reseller too.


[emoji177][emoji175][emoji307][emoji178][emoji180][emoji176][emoji179]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> [emoji177][emoji175][emoji307][emoji178][emoji180][emoji176][emoji179]


faints twice!


----------



## GoldFish8

burukogepanda said:


> Saw Mauve mini Kelly II PHW from reseller too.


Omg!!!! Please let this be offered with different hardware! What do you ladies think about this vs Sakura? Preference?


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> I died. Pic from reseller on IG.


+1


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> We can be dead together!!! [emoji43][emoji43]
> Does this only come in C? Please please please let there be a GHW/RGHW option!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## bagidiotic

burukogepanda said:


> Saw Mauve mini Kelly II PHW from reseller too.


Swoon over


----------



## burukogepanda

The same reseller posted a Rose Sakura chèvre mini Kelly II phw too!


----------



## Meta

First sighting of Au Bout du Monde Constance that's for FW18.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## izzyParis

westcoastgal said:


> I was just told the color will appear through Spring 2019, and then at that point probably the last of it will come out.



Sad news for me to hear but thank you very much for sharing as Bleu Nuit is my favorite h leather color!  I still have a few more Bleu Nuit items on my wish list.  I hope the [emoji521] ‍♀️ are kind to me and help me complete my Bleu Nuit collection.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Au Bout du Monde Constance that's for FW18.
> View attachment 4291195


Oh dear
I going to be in trouble Haha


----------



## noegirl

Does anyone know if Malachite is available for a PO?


----------



## westcoastgal

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg!!!! Please let this be offered with different hardware! What do you ladies think about this vs Sakura? Preference?


I like both. I think I’d have to see in person, and depends on the leather.


----------



## GoldFish8

westcoastgal said:


> I like both. I think I’d have to see in person, and depends on the leather.


I like Both too, but worry they have kinda similar tones to them. I’ve always dreamed of Sakura when i saw It, but after seeing this mauve i wonder If it’s too similar?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> I like Both too, but worry they have kinda similar tones to them. I’ve always dreamed of Sakura when i saw It, but after seeing this mauve i wonder If it’s too similar?


Obviously I haven't seen a bag in MS yet but from what I see so far, RS and MS do look similar. However, RS is such a cute baby pink.... powdery. MS doesn't appear powdery and of course it has that slight purple twist ... from what I see, I personally would not want both colors but both look beautiful in my eyes. I guess we will be seeing more now =)  Just when I thought I was done lusting after pink! HA!


----------



## Elina0408

Blue de Nord Roulis


----------



## Amka

I want to share a picture I found on Instagram of the rear side of the special edition Constance:


 Link to the original pic:


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Obviously I haven't seen a bag in MS yet but from what I see so far, RS and MS do look similar. However, RS is such a cute baby pink.... powdery. MS doesn't appear powdery and of course it has that slight purple twist ... from what I see, I personally would not want both colors but both look beautiful in my eyes. I guess we will be seeing more now =)  Just when I thought I was done lusting after pink! HA!


Totally! I love Both colors! I always thought I’d want a rose Sakura when it came back, but This MS is throwing me off a little! I wouldn’t have both (unless i won The powerball or unless they were totally different style bags i.e. mini kelly or birkin) ... then i recently Saw Glycine... anyone know if that is coming back? Sooo tough with so many beautiful colors


----------



## Pinayfrench

Can anybody tell me if Malachite will be available for PO?


----------



## bluerosespf

Elina0408 said:


> Blue de Nord Roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291529



Does it look like Blue Jean IRL?


----------



## Notorious Pink

bluerosespf said:


> Does it look like Blue Jean IRL?



In this pic it reminds me of Ciel. Lighter and less green than blue jean?


----------



## Meta

Saw the samples in person and tried my best to take these in natural light. Rouge Casaque vs Rouge de Couer in Chevre and Clemence. The latter is brighter.


----------



## ayc

weN84 said:


> Saw the samples in person and tried my best to take these in natural light. Rouge Casaque vs Rouge de Couer in Chevre and Clemence. The latter is brighter.
> View attachment 4292180


thank you!


----------



## hannahsophia

weN84 said:


> Saw the samples in person and tried my best to take these in natural light. Rouge Casaque vs Rouge de Couer in Chevre and Clemence. The latter is brighter.
> View attachment 4292180



You’re seriously the best weN!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## GoldFish8

weN84 said:


> Saw the samples in person and tried my best to take these in natural light. Rouge Casaque vs Rouge de Couer in Chevre and Clemence. The latter is brighter.
> View attachment 4292180


Whoa! I always Thought Rouge casaque was the reddest of reds!


----------



## msohm

It was a quick in and out so I didn’t get the details. I believe these show vert veronese, bleu royal, bleu du nord, rouge de coeur in 4 leathers, rouge piment, not sure what the yellow shade is called, and mauve sylvestere.


----------



## FreddieMac

Sellier Birkin's starting to show up on reseller sites - image courtesy of qbabydoll on Instagram. This is a black box 30.


----------



## cavluv

FreddieMac said:


> Sellier Birkin's starting to show up on reseller sites - image courtesy of qbabydoll on Instagram. This is a black box 30.



OMG I cannot breathe. Tried to SO one of these beauties in a different leather but was rejected by Paris. 

ATTENTION TO ALL UNIVERSE ATTENDANTS: If a BBB Sellier 30 with PHW is currently alive (or soon to be born), please find your way home to me!!!


----------



## FreddieMac

cavluv said:


> OMG I cannot breathe. Tried to SO one of these beauties in a different leather but was rejected by Paris.
> 
> ATTENTION TO ALL UNIVERSE ATTENDANTS: If a BBB Sellier 30 with PHW is currently alive (or soon to be born), please find your way home to me!!!



I love it! Now if all these promises of a return of Vache Natural came true, we’re in heritage heaven!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

cavluv said:


> OMG I cannot breathe. Tried to SO one of these beauties in a different leather but was rejected by Paris.
> 
> ATTENTION TO ALL UNIVERSE ATTENDANTS: If a BBB Sellier 30 with PHW is currently alive (or soon to be born), please find your way home to me!!!


+1!


----------



## bagidiotic

cavluv said:


> OMG I cannot breathe. Tried to SO one of these beauties in a different leather but was rejected by Paris.
> 
> ATTENTION TO ALL UNIVERSE ATTENDANTS: If a BBB Sellier 30 with PHW is currently alive (or soon to be born), please find your way home to me!!!


Plus me please omg


----------



## mygoodies

From resellers page. This looks like the new MS ?? Appears pastel lilac-ish to me?


----------



## burukogepanda

mygoodies said:


> From resellers page. This looks like the new MS ?? Appears pastel lilac-ish to me?



Yes, IF has already posted it https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32797641/


----------



## mygoodies

burukogepanda said:


> Yes, IF has already posted it https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32797641/



Sorry for double post it [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## tramcaro

weN84 said:


> Saw the samples in person and tried my best to take these in natural light. Rouge Casaque vs Rouge de Couer in Chevre and Clemence. The latter is brighter.
> View attachment 4292180



and more orangy tone for Rouge De Couer?... Are my eyes tricking me now?


----------



## msohm

tramcaro said:


> and more orangy tone for Rouge De Couer?... Are my eyes tricking me now?



In Clemence and in Epsom, I saw an orange tint. I liked it better in chèvre and the smooth leather.. those looked liked true reds. H lighting isn’t always the best and colors are so hard to capture.


----------



## msohm

Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.


----------



## disappeared

ihalhaiha said:


> Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.


Cotton candy heaven!


----------



## bagidiotic

ihalhaiha said:


> Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.


You're amazing


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ihalhaiha said:


> Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.


Dead ❤️


----------



## jaz_o

ihalhaiha said:


> Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nerja

ihalhaiha said:


> Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.


Unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## westcoastgal

ihalhaiha said:


> Mauve Sylvestere chèvre with Rose Eglantine/Sakura/Confetti/Ete/Azalee.


This is really helpful. Lovely photo. Thank you!


----------



## msohm

disappeared said:


> Cotton candy heaven!





bagidiotic said:


> You're amazing





Israeli_Flava said:


> Dead [emoji173]️





jaz_o said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Nerja said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous.





westcoastgal said:


> This is really helpful. Lovely photo. Thank you!



Happy to share! Mauve is a pretty pink-ish lavender, but I must admit, Rose Sakura is my first love.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Au Bout du Monde Constance that's for FW18.
> View attachment 4291195


My goodness this bag looks very difficult to make. Just look at that amazing clasp and how they made it match the leather. OMG swooooon! Curious what the price point on this masterpiece is...


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> First sighting of Au Bout du Monde Constance that's for FW18.
> View attachment 4291195


Intriguing piece! Any idea what's up with the leather type with the tiny holes in it?


----------



## WingNut

FreddieMac said:


> Sellier Birkin's starting to show up on reseller sites - image courtesy of qbabydoll on Instagram. This is a black box 30.



Be still my heart!!!! In which leathers is the sellier version being offered?


----------



## allanrvj

Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness this bag looks very difficult to make. Just look at that amazing clasp and how they made it match the leather. OMG swooooon! Curious what the price point on this masterpiece is...


16 000 € last year in Paris, before the price increase. This is according to the guy who bought it, whose pic qbabydoll stole. I like her audacity in putting watermark to a picture that doesn't belong to her. lol
Here's the original pic:


Backside:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tramcaro said:


> and more orangy tone for Rouge De Couer?... Are my eyes tricking me now?


It looks a lot like Rouge Tomato.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

burukogepanda said:


> Saw Mauve mini Kelly II PHW from reseller too.


This is seriously too cute !


----------



## 1gunro

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 4292458
> 
> 
> It was a quick in and out so I didn’t get the details. I believe these show vert veronese, bleu royal, bleu du nord, rouge de coeur in 4 leathers, rouge piment, not sure what the yellow shade is called, and mauve sylvestere.



I’m pretty sure the yellow color is ‘lime’.
I just bought a falco in Mysore in the lime color, and it’s very similar to The swatches.


----------



## FreddieMac

1gunro said:


> I’m pretty sure the yellow color is ‘lime’.
> I just bought a falco in Mysore in the lime color, and it’s very similar to The swatches.



I think there was talk of a jaune de Naples for thé new season, so perhaps this is it??


----------



## Meta

1gunro said:


> I’m pretty sure the yellow color is ‘lime’.
> I just bought a falco in Mysore in the lime color, and it’s very similar to The swatches.


Lime is back for SS19 but that's not it. @qtpik8 posted pics of the swatches back here, including names. @FreddieMac is correct that it is Jaune de Naples.


----------



## xxDxx

What do you ladies and gents think of Bleu du Nord? I missed out on all the nice blues like Celeste, Bleu Atoll, Bleu Saint Cyr...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Mosman

ihalhaiha said:


> Happy to share! Mauve is a pretty pink-ish lavender, but I must admit, Rose Sakura is my first love.


What colour name for the one left to mauve Sylvester ???


----------



## msohm

Mosman said:


> What colour name for the one left to mauve Sylvester ???



It’s rose confetti.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xxDxx said:


> What do you ladies and gents think of Bleu du Nord? I missed out on all the nice blues like Celeste, Bleu Atoll, Bleu Saint Cyr...



I love all those colors and I think Bleu du Nord is really pretty, too.


----------



## Elina0408

bluerosespf said:


> Does it look like Blue Jean IRL?


No BJ as far as I remember is kind of darker but of course depends on the leather!


----------



## odette57

weN84 said:


> Lime is back for SS19 but that's not it. @qtpik8 posted pics of the swatches back here, including names. @FreddieMac is correct that it is Jaune de Naples.


Do you guys think vert verone is similar to blue paon? Does it look bluish or is it a real green?


----------



## jaz_o

odette57 said:


> Do you guys think vert verone is similar to blue paon? Does it look bluish or is it a real green?



Vert verone looks bluish - like turquoise.  I have bleu paon in mysore leather and it looks more green than blue.


----------



## azukitea

odette57 said:


> Do you guys think vert verone is similar to blue paon? Does it look bluish or is it a real green?


I was offered recently a Verrou mini chèvre leather in verone with ghw

It looks green with no blue tone to me.

It is a very bright green, maybe the GHW made the green tone pop out more


----------



## Meta

Mini Roulis in Bleu du Nord Evercolor


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Mini Roulis in Bleu du Nord Evercolor
> View attachment 4295000


Interesting! With the white contrast stitching, it reminds me more of blue jean.


----------



## Rhl2987

odette57 said:


> Do you guys think vert verone is similar to blue paon? Does it look bluish or is it a real green?



To me it looked very bluish green next to an actual green, like cactus. But I did not see it next to blue paon so cannot share a comparison there.


----------



## msohm

This is a vert verone rodeo. The color is more vibrant in person. It’s like a soft green. Kind of sea green ish.


----------



## 1gunro

weN84 said:


> Lime is back for SS19 but that's not it. @qtpik8 posted pics of the swatches back here, including names. @FreddieMac is correct that it is Jaune de Naples.



Thank you for correcting me, Wen!! Hugs!


----------



## Meta

1gunro said:


> Thank you for correcting me, Wen!! Hugs!


----------



## odette57

jaz_o said:


> Vert verone looks bluish - like turquoise.  I have bleu paon in mysore leather and it looks more green than blue.


Thank you!  I have a a bleu paon in swift and it does look more green (which I love).  Part of my wishlist for this semester is a bleu paon kelly so maybe vert verone can substitute for it.



azukitea said:


> I was offered recently a Verrou mini chèvre leather in verone with ghw
> It looks green with no blue tone to me.
> It is a very bright green, maybe the GHW made the green tone pop out more


Thank you!  Is it too bright though? 



ihalhaiha said:


> This is a vert verone rodeo. The color is more vibrant in person. It’s like a soft green. Kind of sea green ish.
> View attachment 4295043


Thank you for the photo!  My blue paon bolide kinda looks like this in photos but is really more vibrant in person.


----------



## azukitea

odette57 said:


> Thank you!  I have a a bleu paon in swift and it does look more green (which I love).  Part of my wishlist for this semester is a bleu paon kelly so maybe vert verone can substitute for it.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Is it too bright though?




No it isn't too bright, though it is very vibrant. The PbHW really compliment the green leather! I just wasn't looking for verrou at the time so I decline. But the colour and the champagne permabrass really compliment each other. I love Vert Verone


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## odette57

azukitea said:


> No it isn't too bright, though it is very vibrant. The PbHW really compliment the green leather! I just wasn't looking for verrou at the time so I decline. But the colour and the champagne permabrass really compliment each other. I love Vert Verone


Thanks for the info!


----------



## azukitea

Bleu du Nord in Epsom has just popped up on H.com


----------



## CaraBursae

azukitea said:


> Bleu du Nord in Epsom has just popped up on H.com
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295321



Just discovered the same [emoji16]. 
For reference I did a comparison shot of bleu du nord, bleu brighton and bleu encre. Just to have a feeling how bluish/greenish BDN is and how light.


----------



## FreddieMac

I was just coming to post the same too! Meanwhile, first Cactus piece in Epsom also showing up.


----------



## Notorious Pink

azukitea said:


> Bleu du Nord in Epsom has just popped up on H.com
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295321



Oooh....I LOVE this.


----------



## allure244

odette57 said:


> Do you guys think vert verone is similar to blue paon? Does it look bluish or is it a real green?



I have a vert Verone evercolor roulis and to me it looks like a green with some bluish tones but I don’t have blue paon to compare too. I had a hard time to capture the true tones in pictures. From the pictures I have seen of blue paon I feel like vert Verone is more green in comparison to blue paon but of course an in person assessment would be more accurate.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

FreddieMac said:


> I was just coming to post the same too! Meanwhile, first Cactus piece in Epsom also showing up.


Wow!!! Love this!


----------



## Mosman

ihalhaiha said:


> It’s rose confetti.


Wish this colour come back in B/K: love love love this shade !!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My first quota of 2019 will already be used up by the end of the month, so I need to be more pariticular about my other options. 

A picnic mini Kelly is definitely #1 on my wishlist, followed by a lizard k25 or b25. Rose Sakura is coming back this season as well! A third SO with rose Sakura would be TDF. A pochette (no color preference, ghw) would be nice too. 

Much wishful thinking on my end because I doubt I’ll get any of these LOL


----------



## odette57

allure244 said:


> I have a vert Verone evercolor roulis and to me it looks like a green with some bluish tones but I don’t have blue paon to compare too. I had a hard time to capture the true tones in pictures. From the pictures I have seen of blue paon I feel like vert Verone is more green in comparison to blue paon but of course an in person assessment would be more accurate.


Thank you for the info! I’m so intrigued.


----------



## CaraBursae

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first quota of 2019 will already be used up by the end of the month, so I need to be more pariticular about my other options.
> 
> A picnic mini Kelly is definitely #1 on my wishlist, followed by a lizard k25 or b25. Rose Sakura is coming back this season as well! A third SO with rose Sakura would be TDF. A pochette (no color preference, ghw) would be nice too.
> 
> Much wishful thinking on my end because I doubt I’ll get any of these LOL



Does anyone know if kellys and birkins are still made of lizard skin?


----------



## Mosman

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first quota of 2019 will already be used up by the end of the month, so I need to be more pariticular about my other options.
> 
> A picnic mini Kelly is definitely #1 on my wishlist, followed by a lizard k25 or b25. Rose Sakura is coming back this season as well! A third SO with rose Sakura would be TDF. A pochette (no color preference, ghw) would be nice too.
> 
> Much wishful thinking on my end because I doubt I’ll get any of these LOL


May I ask if Rose Sakura back in B/K ?, and/ or for SO or standards???
Thanks.


----------



## Lynda tam

xxDxx said:


> What do you ladies and gents think of Bleu du Nord? I missed out on all the nice blues like Celeste, Bleu Atoll, Bleu Saint Cyr...



It’s a nice blue to my surprise - brighter blue then light blue so it’s beyond my expectation. Here’s a pic but the lighting did not bring justice to it though.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OOPS. I posted in the wrong thread ahahaha... It was meant for the 2019 wishlist thread. This is what happens when you have too many TPF tabs open



CaraBursae said:


> Does anyone know if kellys and birkins are still made of lizard skin?


Yes, lizard made a comeback in 2018. I've seen b25, k25, and even a MICRO constance. They should continue arriving in stores in 2019.



Mosman said:


> May I ask if Rose Sakura back in B/K ?, and/ or for SO or standards???
> Thanks.


I was told that rose sakura is coming back in b/k and slg, not sure if it'll be available for SO.


----------



## Meta

CaraBursae said:


> Does anyone know if kellys and birkins are still made of lizard skin?


In very limited quantities, much less than Box or Barenia and are offered as push offers only. There appears to be a higher ratio of mini Constance and Birkins 25 than Kellys produced, from what I've observed.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Rhl2987

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes, lizard made a comeback in 2018. I've seen b25, k25, and even a MICRO constance. They should continue arriving in stores in 2019.





weN84 said:


> In very limited quantities, much less than Box or Barenia and are offered as push offers only. There appears to be a higher ratio of mini Constance and Birkins 25 than Kellys produced, from what I've observed.


Anyone recall the price of a B25 or K25 in lizard?


----------



## CaraBursae

LovingTheOrange said:


> OOPS. I posted in the wrong thread ahahaha... It was meant for the 2019 wishlist thread. This is what happens when you have too many TPF tabs open
> 
> 
> Yes, lizard made a comeback in 2018. I've seen b25, k25, and even a MICRO constance. They should continue arriving in stores in 2019.
> 
> 
> I was told that rose sakura is coming back in b/k and slg, not sure if it'll be available for SO.



Thank you! Great news!


----------



## CaraBursae

weN84 said:


> In very limited quantities, much less than Box or Barenia and are offered as push offers only. There appears to be a higher ratio of mini Constance and Birkins 25 than Kellys produced, from what I've observed.



I‘m dreaming of a B25 in lizard. Maybe I am lucky...


----------



## Lynda tam




----------



## chkpfbeliever

can anyone confirm if the podium is at the end of January?


----------



## bagidiotic

chkpfbeliever said:


> can anyone confirm if the podium is at the end of January?


3rd week


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bagidiotic said:


> 3rd week


Thanks dear.  Still time to ask my SA for a podium order !! hopefully.


----------



## bagidiotic

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks dear.  Still time to ask my SA for a podium order !! hopefully.


Yes definitely 
I submitted mine lol


----------



## azukitea

Hi all, could somebody tell me if box leather B/K is podium or push?


----------



## Meta

azukitea said:


> Hi all, could somebody tell me if box leather B/K is podium or push?


Push offer only. At the moment, heritage Barenia, Box, Tadelakt, and Lizard quota bags are push offers.


----------



## angelyjoy

It's my plan too to ask for Lizard ombre b25 or k25. They should be still coming (trickling) in this half of 2019 at least...


----------



## Miss Al

azukitea said:


> Bleu du Nord in Epsom has just popped up on H.com
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295321


Loving Bleu du Nord. But looks similar to Blue Paon, Blue Izmir and Turquoise.

I kicked myself for not getting a Blue Izmir Birkin, a Blue du Nord Birkin would be awesome.


----------



## miss argile

angelyjoy said:


> It's my plan too to ask for Lizard ombre b25 or k25. They should be still coming (trickling) in this half of 2019 at least...


May I ask if Lizard is available in any other color from the boutiques now?


----------



## bagidiotic

angelyjoy said:


> It's my plan too to ask for Lizard ombre b25 or k25. They should be still coming (trickling) in this half of 2019 at least...


Gd luck with your request 
Lizard afaik are all push order
And if a store receives them
Usually will be offered to top spenders 
Hopefully you can get it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miss argile said:


> May I ask if Lizard is available in any other color from the boutiques now?


I love lizard so I definitely watch out for it.
In bags, I have only seen Ombre B25 and Mykonos microconstance recently in the US


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## miss argile

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love lizard so I definitely watch out for it.
> In bags, I have only seen Ombre B25 and Mykonos microconstance recently in the US


thank you!!! so excited that lizard is coming back


----------



## periogirl28

I know my FSH SA's colleague sold a 25 red Lizard B in early 2018 and Ombré also comes in the Roulis with Croc and Verrou chain.


----------



## kath00

Can someone please tell me, ff the manager places a podium order in mid-January, when would I get the bag?


----------



## bagidiotic

kath00 said:


> Can someone please tell me, ff the manager places a podium order in mid-January, when would I get the bag?


Generally 3rd or 4th quarter of this year
Sm only can order
The rest all up to Paris


----------



## fawnhagh

weN84 said:


> Push offer only. At the moment, heritage Barenia, Box, Tadelakt, and Lizard quota bags are push offers.



May I ask how many heritage leather types are there? Is evercalf one of them too? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bagidiotic

fawnhagh said:


> May I ask how many heritage leather types are there? Is evercalf one of them too?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Afaik evercalf was  rested
Replaced by evercolor 
There might be still small production of evercalf  from those balance stocks


----------



## navicular

bagidiotic said:


> Afaik evercalf was  rested
> Replaced by evercolor
> There might be still small production of evercalf  from those balance stocks



My cardcase i purchased from the store last month is in evercalf; probably from the small stock of leather that's left


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> My cardcase i purchased from the store last month is in evercalf; probably from the small stock of leather that's left


Was it c stamp?


----------



## fawnhagh

bagidiotic said:


> Afaik evercalf was  rested
> Replaced by evercolor
> There might be still small production of evercalf  from those balance stocks



Thank you for the reply! I got an evercalf mini Constance in end of November 2018 and somehow remember seeing the leather swatch showing heritage leather but I am not 100% sure. 

Didn’t know they don’t produce evercalf anymore!! It’s so smooth, soft and delicate.


----------



## fawnhagh

bagidiotic said:


> Was it c stamp?



My evercalf mini Constance is stamp c too.


----------



## angelyjoy

bagidiotic said:


> Gd luck with your request
> Lizard afaik are all push order
> And if a store receives them
> Usually will be offered to top spenders
> Hopefully you can get it



Yes will definitely try to ask, mind you i'm not a top spender at all, lol. But no harm in asking... the rest is up to the universe. By Universe I mean the store SM.


----------



## cavluv

fawnhagh said:


> May I ask how many heritage leather types are there? Is evercalf one of them too?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I just purchased a K in noir evercalf. The SM said it is coming back in B/K this season in limited quantities. It is probably my new favorite leather. It’s like a cross between box and Barenia. The sheen and softness is divine.

He also said it’s only coming in noir and ebene.


----------



## GoldFish8

cavluv said:


> I just purchased a K in noir evercalf. The SM said it is coming back in B/K this season in limited quantities. It is probably my new favorite leather. It’s like a cross between box and Barenia. The sheen and softness is divine.
> 
> He also said it’s only coming in noir and ebene.


Is evercalf different than evercolor? Very curious in this and would love to know more. Thank you!


----------



## cavluv

GoldFish8 said:


> Is evercalf different than evercolor? Very curious in this and would love to know more. Thank you!



Yes quite different. It is completely smooth with no grain whatsoever. I’ve heard that evercolor is evercalf with a grain stamped onto it. Evercalf also has a sheen. Not as polished as box but more than swift or pre-patina’d barenia.


----------



## GoldFish8

cavluv said:


> Yes quite different. It is completely smooth with no grain whatsoever. I’ve heard that evercolor is evercalf with a grain stamped onto it. Evercalf also has a sheen. Not as polished as box but more than swift or pre-patina’d barenia.


Do you know long term how it wears? Like will it get more floppy kinda like Swift? Or is it more firm like box/Barenia?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kath00 said:


> Can someone please tell me, ff the manager places a podium order in mid-January, when would I get the bag?



It’s really more end of January/beginning of February.

When my friend and I placed POs January 2018 she received hers in August or September and mine arrived at the end of October.


----------



## cavluv

GoldFish8 said:


> Do you know long term how it wears? Like will it get more floppy kinda like Swift? Or is it more firm like box/Barenia?


Probably a good question for the evercalf thread since I’ve only had mine a couple of weeks. To me, it feels like the bag will keep its shape. It is very lightweight. It’s not as stiff as box leather and really reminds me of barenia. My barenia B is holding strong after two years of regular use.


----------



## GoldFish8

cavluv said:


> Probably a good question for the evercalf thread since I’ve only had mine a couple of weeks. To me, it feels like the bag will keep its shape. It is very lightweight. It’s not as stiff as box leather and really reminds me of barenia. My barenia B is holding strong after two years of regular use.


Thank you! Didn’t know there was an evercalf thread, I’ll go check it out!


----------



## DR2014

cavluv said:


> Yes quite different. It is completely smooth with no grain whatsoever. I’ve heard that evercolor is evercalf with a grain stamped onto it. Evercalf also has a sheen. Not as polished as box but more than swift or pre-patina’d barenia.


Do you know off evergrain is the same thing as evercolor?


----------



## cavluv

DR2014 said:


> Do you know off evergrain is the same thing as evercolor?


Maybe that is what evergrain is instead of evercolor? I’m sure someone here knows more on the subject.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I think lots of folks are confused but I’ll try to make it clear. Please correct me if I’m wrong.

Evercalf: smooth leather, no grain.

Evergrain: it is evercalf but with a pressed grain, not a deep grain. It is very faint. It is only used for leathers with no color like Noir.

Evercolor: same characteristics as Evergrain but used only for colored leathers.


----------



## fawnhagh

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think lots of folks are confused but I’ll try to make it clear. Please correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> Evercalf: smooth leather, no grain.
> 
> Evergrain: it is evercalf but with a pressed grain, not a deep grain. It is very faint. It is only used for leathers with no color like Noir.
> 
> Evercolor: same characteristics as Evergrain but used only for colored leathers.



That’s what I understand, too. I also read Evercalf in many ways are like box, just softer.


----------



## DR2014

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think lots of folks are confused but I’ll try to make it clear. Please correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> Evercalf: smooth leather, no grain.
> 
> Evergrain: it is evercalf but with a pressed grain, not a deep grain. It is very faint. It is only used for leathers with no color like Noir.
> 
> Evercolor: same characteristics as Evergrain but used only for colored leathers.


Thank you, Yoshi1296!!  My noir convoyeur 25 is in evergrain.  It is extremely soft and luxurious to the touch, i would not have guessed it is a pressed leather.  Now I really want to experience how evercalf feels, I am sure its even softer and more luxurious!!


----------



## oohshinythings

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think lots of folks are confused but I’ll try to make it clear. Please correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> Evercalf: smooth leather, no grain.
> 
> Evergrain: it is evercalf but with a pressed grain, not a deep grain. It is very faint. It is only used for leathers with no color like Noir.
> 
> Evercolor: same characteristics as Evergrain but used only for colored leathers.


I think Evergrain can have colour too - I have a B30 in Bleu Indigo Evergrain


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cavluv said:


> I just purchased a K in noir evercalf. The SM said it is coming back in B/K this season in limited quantities. It is probably my new favorite leather. It’s like a cross between box and Barenia. The sheen and softness is divine.
> 
> He also said it’s only coming in noir and ebene.


Cross between Box and Barenia? 
Can you please post a picture??
Sounds like a dream!
Do you have anything in Box, Swift or something else in black to see what it looks like next to it?


----------



## cavluv

blondissima777 said:


> Cross between Box and Barenia?
> Can you please post a picture??
> Sounds like a dream!
> Do you have anything in Box, Swift or something else in black to see what it looks like next to it?



I told my SA I was saving my first black H bag for box leather but nothing was coming in PHW (a must in black for me). Then this bag arrived and he surprised me with it. I decided to forego my wait for a black box Kelly and went for this instead.

The only thing I have in black box (for photo comparison) is a CDC so I’ve tried to demonstrate the difference here. The sheen of evercalf is very hard to  capture via camera. I LOVE THIS LEATHER. So buttery soft.

1. Direct shot of full bag






2. Close up of leather for sheen purposes 





3. Comparison with my black box CDC w/ rose gold


----------



## lolanfrank

I was also offered a k32 noir in evercalf in September. I took it. Agree with cavluv. I have not babied it at all. It holds up. Not quite like Barenia but similar; I have a barenia B35 that is used a ton, 5-6 years old now. Very soft


----------



## tramcaro

cavluv said:


> I told my SA I was saving my first black H bag for box leather but nothing was coming in PHW (a must in black for me). Then this bag arrived and he surprised me with it. I decided to forego my wait for a black box Kelly and went for this instead.
> 
> The only thing I have in black box (for photo comparison) is a CDC so I’ve tried to demonstrate the difference here. The sheen of evercalf is very hard to  capture via camera. I LOVE THIS LEATHER. So buttery soft.
> 
> 1. Direct shot of full bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Close up of leather for sheen purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Comparison with my black box CDC w/ rose gold



This is beautiful!  Please update us in the future how it holds up its shape and resistance to scratches.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cavluv said:


> I told my SA I was saving my first black H bag for box leather but nothing was coming in PHW (a must in black for me). Then this bag arrived and he surprised me with it. I decided to forego my wait for a black box Kelly and went for this instead.
> 
> The only thing I have in black box (for photo comparison) is a CDC so I’ve tried to demonstrate the difference here. The sheen of evercalf is very hard to  capture via camera. I LOVE THIS LEATHER. So buttery soft.
> 
> 1. Direct shot of full bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Close up of leather for sheen purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Comparison with my black box CDC w/ rose gold


Thank you so much for the pictures, dear Cavluv!
Your bag is absolutely stunning!!
I love smooth leathers and there’s no way I’d say no to a gorgeous bag like this if I was offered one. Box has the legacy but Evercalf looks just as beautiful.
Enjoy her in great health!


----------



## DR2014

I spoke to my SA today in my home store, it was empty and lots of time to chat.    She said she was going to get me my #1 wish list item, a red kelly (!!!!) and that the SM had approved it.  When I left, she said she would tell me next week what exact red and leather were going to be available.  Is that a podium order?  Is it ok for me to start getting really excited or is this not as definite as I am hoping it is??  I am trying to be calm but its not working!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DR2014 said:


> I spoke to my SA today in my home store, it was empty and lots of time to chat.    She said she was going to get me my #1 wish list item, a red kelly (!!!!) and that the SM had approved it.  When I left, she said she would tell me next week what exact red and leather were going to be available.  Is that a podium order?  Is it ok for me to start getting really excited or is this not as definite as I am hoping it is??  I am trying to be calm but its not working!


I’m not an expert on the subject, but I don’t see why this is not definite. How exciting!
Congratulations!


----------



## DR2014

blondissima777 said:


> I’m not an expert on the subject, but I don’t see why this is not definite. How exciting!
> Congratulations!


Thanks for your optimism, blondissima777!!  I want to feel it too!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DR2014 said:


> Thanks for your optimism, blondissima777!!  I want to feel it too!


I can’t imagine your SA offering you this, specifically mentioning the SM approved it, giving you a timeline of when you’ll be able to chose colors and not come through with it.


----------



## DR2014

blondissima777 said:


> I can’t imagine your SA offering you this, specifically mentioning the SM approved it, giving you a timeline of when you’ll be able to chose colors and not come through with it.


You are so right - they have both been very strightforward


----------



## DR2014

blondissima777 said:


> I can’t imagine your SA offering you this, specifically mentioning the SM approved it, giving you a timeline of when you’ll be able to chose colors and not come through with it.


oops, i hit post too soon.  They have both been very straightforward with me at every opportunity.  So excited!!!  I will update next week!!


----------



## bagidiotic

DR2014 said:


> I spoke to my SA today in my home store, it was empty and lots of time to chat.  [emoji2]  She said she was going to get me my #1 wish list item, a red kelly (!!!!) and that the SM had approved it.  When I left, she said she would tell me next week what exact red and leather were going to be available.  Is that a podium order?  Is it ok for me to start getting really excited or is this not as definite as I am hoping it is??  I am trying to be calm but its not working!


Yes podium 
Happy for you


----------



## DR2014

bagidiotic said:


> Yes podium
> Happy for you


Thank you, bagidiotic!!


----------



## bagidiotic

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, bagidiotic!!


Make gd use of this opportunity get your dream grail


----------



## Ladybaga

DR2014 said:


> I spoke to my SA today in my home store, it was empty and lots of time to chat.    She said she was going to get me my #1 wish list item, a red kelly (!!!!) and that the SM had approved it.  When I left, she said she would tell me next week what exact red and leather were going to be available.  Is that a podium order?  Is it ok for me to start getting really excited or is this not as definite as I am hoping it is??  I am trying to be calm but its not working!



DR2014,
This is what happened to me when I got my red kelly in 2014.  SA and SM told me that I was first on the list to be offered when it came in. It was a PO, so I just had to sit back and wait for it. (Totally worth the wait, too!)  Congratulations on the GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> DR2014,
> This is what happened to me when I got my red kelly in 2014.  SA and SM told me that I was first on the list to be offered when it came in. It was a PO, so I just had to sit back and wait for it. (Totally worth the wait, too!)  Congratulations on the GREAT NEWS!!!


Ahhhh sighhhhh
THAT red kelly 

Congrats on your PO DR2014!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh sighhhhh
> THAT red kelly
> 
> Congrats on your PO DR2014!!!!


Thank you and hugs to you, IF!!! (LOVING your RA Kelly! Swwoooooooning over here! )


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> You are so right - they have both been very strightforward


Congrats on your PO. I am guessing it might be the new colour Rouge de Coeur which comes in Epsom and probably other leathers also for SS19.


----------



## DR2014

Thank you so much, all - I will let you know what I find out next week about the options.  I told my DH last night at dinner about the upcoming expenditure - and he informed me that my H buying is enabling him to buy a new motorcycle he has been eyeing for years!  AAAArrrrggghhh!!!!  At least my H addiction does not put me at risk of injury (I think.....)!


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your PO. I am guessing it might be the new colour Rouge de Coeur which comes in Epsom and probably other leathers also for SS19.


Oops I was trying to do a multi quote with my last response!  Trying again?!


----------



## DR2014

Ladybaga said:


> DR2014,
> This is what happened to me when I got my red kelly in 2014.  SA and SM told me that I was first on the list to be offered when it came in. It was a PO, so I just had to sit back and wait for it. (Totally worth the wait, too!)  Congratulations on the GREAT NEWS!!!


Ladybaga, have you posted a picture of your red kelly?  I would love to see it!!  I will go search for it now!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Ladybaga

DR2014 said:


> Ladybaga, have you posted a picture of your red kelly?  I would love to see it!!  I will go search for it now!


Hi DR!
I see that you found my pic under "Go Kelly Go"  I can't wait for your reveal!
(Thank you for your nice complement! I still get excited using her and its been 5 years since I purchased her! )


----------



## DR2014

Ladybaga said:


> Hi DR!
> I see that you found my pic under "Go Kelly Go"  I can't wait for your reveal!
> (Thank you for your nice complement! I still get excited using her and its been 5 years since I purchased her! )


I dont blame you at all!  She’s absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybaga

DR2014 said:


> I dont blame you at all!  She’s absolutley gorgeous!


Thank you! I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## TankerToad

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to see yours!



Hi Beauty! How are you?


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Hi Beauty! How are you?


I miss you!!! All is well! How about you? Sorry to all for being off topic! (Hugs to youTankerToad!)


----------



## cavalla

Roulis in bleu du nord evercolor. Forgot to take a photo of the Constance in the same color in epsom. The color didn’t remind me of blue jean. 










Also saw a rouge de coeur B30 in epsom. But the weather is gloomy and the lighting in H brings it a strong orange undertone. Didn’t take a photo of it.


----------



## bagidiotic

cavalla said:


> Roulis in bleu du nord evercolor. Forgot to take a photo of the Constance in the same color in epsom. The color didn’t remind me of blue jean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw a rouge de coeur B30 in epsom. But the weather is gloomy and the lighting in H brings it a strong orange undertone. Didn’t take a photo of it.


Very nicely match with ghw


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

This mini roulis is stunning! Very pretty color.

I agree that rouge de coeur in Epsom has a very strong orange undertone. I did not care for it as much as rouge casaque by far as I like a cooler toned red. Perhaps it is more  true red in other leathers.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Doblis will available in 3 (new?) colors! 
Galet
Vert Verone
Tilleul

Does anyone have an idea what these colors look like? I can't find any photos online..


----------



## CaraBursae

LovingTheOrange said:


> Doblis will available in 3 (new?) colors!
> Galet
> Vert Verone
> Tilleul
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what these colors look like? I can't find any photos online..







This is Tilleul. It‘s kind of greyish green


----------



## CaraBursae

Two examples for Bleu du Nord
Bolide 31, Clemence
Clic 12, Epsom


----------



## DreamingPink

From reseller's page:


----------



## DreamingPink

cavalla said:


> Roulis in bleu du nord evercolor. Forgot to take a photo of the Constance in the same color in epsom. The color didn’t remind me of blue jean.
> 
> Also saw a rouge de coeur B30 in epsom. But the weather is gloomy and the lighting in H brings it a strong orange undertone. Didn’t take a photo of it.



Which leather do you prefer for bleu du nord? I wish there would be an evercolor Constance...


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> Doblis will available in 3 (new?) colors!
> Galet
> Vert Verone
> Tilleul
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what these colors look like? I can't find any photos online..



Very Verone is very pretty green. Here’s from the Roulis thread. 

Ode to the Roulis
View attachment Here’s a pic comparing Vert Verone to vert vertigo and malachite leather bracelets.
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32738407/


----------



## noegirl

The new rouge popped up online yesterday.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## cavalla

MiniNavy said:


> Which leather do you prefer for bleu du nord? I wish there would be an evercolor Constance...



I prefer evercolor for bleu du nord. It has more depth.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Monique1004 said:


> Very Verone is very pretty green. Here’s from the Roulis thread.
> 
> Ode to the Roulis
> View attachment Here’s a pic comparing Vert Verone to vert vertigo and malachite leather bracelets.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32738407/


Thank you!!! I just added the vert verone doblis verrou to my wishlist~


----------



## DreamingPink

cavalla said:


> I prefer evercolor for bleu du nord. It has more depth.


Me too, hoping to see more styles in BDN evercolor


----------



## mp4

Wanted to share!



fawnhagh said:


> May I ask how many heritage leather types are there? Is evercalf one of them too?
> 
> Thank you in advance!





bagidiotic said:


> Afaik evercalf was  rested
> Replaced by evercolor
> There might be still small production of evercalf  from those balance stocks





navicular said:


> My cardcase i purchased from the store last month is in evercalf; probably from the small stock of leather that's left





fawnhagh said:


> Thank you for the reply! I got an evercalf mini Constance in end of November 2018 and somehow remember seeing the leather swatch showing heritage leather but I am not 100% sure.
> 
> Didn’t know they don’t produce evercalf anymore!! It’s so smooth, soft and delicate.



Based on the discussion that prompted my evercalf offer, it is a heritage leather (at least at my store).



cavluv said:


> I just purchased a K in noir evercalf. The SM said it is coming back in B/K this season in limited quantities. It is probably my new favorite leather. It’s like a cross between box and Barenia. The sheen and softness is divine.
> 
> He also said it’s only coming in noir and ebene.



B30 PHW for me! 



cavluv said:


> Yes quite different. It is completely smooth with no grain whatsoever. I’ve heard that evercolor is evercalf with a grain stamped onto it. Evercalf also has a sheen. Not as polished as box but more than swift or pre-patina’d barenia.





cavluv said:


> I told my SA I was saving my first black H bag for box leather but nothing was coming in PHW (a must in black for me). Then this bag arrived and he surprised me with it. I decided to forego my wait for a black box Kelly and went for this instead.
> 
> The only thing I have in black box (for photo comparison) is a CDC so I’ve tried to demonstrate the difference here. The sheen of evercalf is very hard to  capture via camera. I LOVE THIS LEATHER. So buttery soft.
> 
> 1. Direct shot of full bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Close up of leather for sheen purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Comparison with my black box CDC w/ rose gold



Your description is spot on as far as I am concerned.  I have box and barenia bags.  I might post a pic if I feel motivated to get them all out!



lolanfrank said:


> I was also offered a k32 noir in evercalf in September. I took it. Agree with cavluv. I have not babied it at all. It holds up. Not quite like Barenia but similar; I have a barenia B35 that is used a ton, 5-6 years old now. Very soft



This post really did it for me!  Thank you! I have box and barenia.  Your experience made this amazing leather seem totally perfect!  The hand feel is BEYOND!!!


----------



## cavluv

mp4 said:


> Wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the discussion that prompted my evercalf offer, it is a heritage leather (at least at my store).
> 
> 
> 
> B30 PHW for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your description is spot on as far as I am concerned.  I have box and barenia bags.  I might post a pic if I feel motivated to get them all out!
> 
> 
> 
> This post really did it for me!  Thank you! I have box and barenia.  Your experience made this amazing leather seem totally perfect!  The hand feel is BEYOND!!!



Please share photos...your bag sounds amazing!!! I’m still loving my evercalf.


----------



## fawnhagh

mp4 said:


> Wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the discussion that prompted my evercalf offer, it is a heritage leather (at least at my store).
> 
> 
> 
> B30 PHW for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your description is spot on as far as I am concerned.  I have box and barenia bags.  I might post a pic if I feel motivated to get them all out!
> 
> 
> 
> This post really did it for me!  Thank you! I have box and barenia.  Your experience made this amazing leather seem totally perfect!  The hand feel is BEYOND!!!



I asked to see the evercalf swatch in store and it is indeed a heritage leather. It will patina over time and becomes more shiny and softer. It is heaven when you touch evercalf leather! So satiny smooth and soft!


----------



## Yoshi1296

CaraBursae said:


> This is Tilleul. It‘s kind of greyish green



sweet jesus


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> Thank you!!! I just added the vert verone doblis verrou to my wishlist~



Here's finally a picture.


----------



## CaraBursae

Monique1004 said:


> Here's finally a picture.
> View attachment 4318389



I‘m confused... for the color on the homepage vert véronèse is stated. 
But when googling the color I find pictures of bags in kind of an olive green. 
Did H really make a mistake and did they state véronèse instead of verone!?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

CaraBursae said:


> I‘m confused... for the color on the homepage vert véronèse is stated.
> But when googling the color I find pictures of bags in kind of an olive green.
> Did H really make a mistake and did they state véronèse instead of verone!?


I was quite confused too. The olive green is indeed vert veronese. The new green of the verrou (more green than malachite) is vert verone. My sa has clarified that they are different. Different color codes too!


----------



## noegirl

Monique1004 said:


> Here's finally a picture.
> View attachment 4318389




I cannot wait to have a bag in this color!!! Hoping for a roulis!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

May I contribute another Vert Verone colour in KP  To me its little more green than Blue paon.  Another cameleon colour indeed.


----------



## rania1981

Here is a day light picture of my vert verone pochette in swift. It photographs a lot bluer and is greener irl


----------



## noegirl

rania1981 said:


> Here is a day light picture of my vert verone pochette in swift. It photographs a lot bluer and is greener irl




Congrats!!! This is gorgeous!!! I cannot wait to get this color in my collection!


----------



## Orangefanatic

rania1981 said:


> Here is a day light picture of my vert verone pochette in swift. It photographs a lot bluer and is greener irl


Twinsie


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bluerosespf

MiniNavy said:


> From reseller's page:



Damn, that is way too close to the Verrou I bought last year in Rose Lipstick to think about getting, but SO PRETTY.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaraBursae said:


> This is Tilleul. It‘s kind of greyish green


WOW! That is outta this world with the gold hardware!
Too bad I am not a doblis fan. I'd murder that leather =/


----------



## CaraBursae

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! That is outta this world with the gold hardware!
> Too bad I am not a doblis fan. I'd murder that leather =/



It is Permabrass hardware which in my opinion makes it even more beautiful.
However I declined it because it simply too delicate for me.


----------



## CaraBursae

Example for jaune des naples. 



For me it looks like the perfect neutral yellow. However it is shown in fabric. 
Curious how it will develop in Epsom or Togo...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaraBursae said:


> It is Permabrass hardware which in my opinion makes it even more beautiful.
> However I declined it because it simply too delicate for me.


Ahhhh it is so beautiful I know your heart was aching.


----------



## DreamingPink

bluerosespf said:


> Damn, that is way too close to the Verrou I bought last year in Rose Lipstick to think about getting, but SO PRETTY.



Maybe a Cinhetic in mauve then? [emoji23]
(photo by the same reseller)


----------



## Monique1004

MiniNavy said:


> Maybe a Cinhetic in mauve then? [emoji23]
> (photo by the same reseller)



I would love to have a Kelly P in this color!


----------



## Ceeje89

Monique1004 said:


> Here's finally a picture.
> View attachment 4318389



[emoji33][emoji76] I am not much of a green fan but ohhh myyyyy this color is officially a NEED not a want!


----------



## CaraBursae

Rodeo in Jaunes des Naples, Celeste and Gold
First picture without flash and second with flash. 
First picture catches the color better.


----------



## odette57

cavalla said:


> Roulis in bleu du nord evercolor. Forgot to take a photo of the Constance in the same color in epsom. The color didn’t remind me of blue jean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw a rouge de coeur B30 in epsom. But the weather is gloomy and the lighting in H brings it a strong orange undertone. Didn’t take a photo of it.


Thanks for the photo! What’s the closest color do you think bleu du nord is? I wrote this on my wishlist for this semester, but what I really want is blue paon which is not in season. Thanks!


----------



## little.bear

odette57 said:


> Thanks for the photo! What’s the closest color do you think bleu du nord is? I wrote this on my wishlist for this semester, but what I really want is blue paon which is not in season. Thanks!



Blue du nord reminds me of Tiffany blue.


----------



## cavalla

odette57 said:


> Thanks for the photo! What’s the closest color do you think bleu du nord is? I wrote this on my wishlist for this semester, but what I really want is blue paon which is not in season. Thanks!



I might not be that accurate with lighter blues as in general they are not on my radar. But I think bleu du nord to me looks like a richer, more saturated and more blue version of bleu saint cyr if that makes sense.


----------



## cavalla

odette57 said:


> Thanks for the photo! What’s the closest color do you think bleu du nord is? I wrote this on my wishlist for this semester, but what I really want is blue paon which is not in season. Thanks!



bleu paon is stronger and leans a bit teal under some lighting, which bleu du nord doesn't. HTH.


----------



## odette57

little.bear said:


> Blue du nord reminds me of Tiffany blue.


Thanks. It should be pretty if it’s like Tiffany blue.


cavalla said:


> I might not be that accurate with lighter blues as in general they are not on my radar. But I think bleu du nord to me looks like a richer, more saturated and more blue version of bleu saint cyr if that makes sense.


I can’t quite picture it. Lol. Not my strongest suit I suppose. But if it’s any similar to bleu st cyr then that would be pretty.


cavalla said:


> bleu paon is stronger and leans a bit teal under some lighting, which bleu du nord doesn't. HTH.


Yeah I have a bolide in blue paon and I’d love one in a kelly. Thanks for the comparison description.


----------



## Meta

odette57 said:


> Thanks for the photo! What’s the closest color do you think bleu du nord is? I wrote this on my wishlist for this semester, but what I really want is blue paon which is not in season. Thanks!


If you want Bleu Paon, Vert Verone is a close match, with just a touch more green.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Dreaming Big

cavalla said:


> Roulis in bleu du nord evercolor. Forgot to take a photo of the Constance in the same color in epsom. The color didn’t remind me of blue jean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw a rouge de coeur B30 in epsom. But the weather is gloomy and the lighting in H brings it a strong orange undertone. Didn’t take a photo of it.



I just bought this bag after seeing your photo. You captured the color. I thought bleu du nord was a no go for me because I don’t prefer green in my blues, but it is a true blue with no green.


----------



## ava&ava

Does anyone have an intel if the Verrou chain will come in GHW? I have been waiting for this to happen.....TIA


----------



## cavalla

Dreaming Big said:


> I just bought this bag after seeing your photo. You captured the color. I thought bleu du nord was a no go for me because I don’t prefer green in my blues, but it is a true blue with no green.



Congratulations! Will we have some mod shots to drool over when you have time?  Enjoy your gorgeous new baby!


----------



## azukitea

ava&ava said:


> Does anyone have an intel if the Verrou chain will come in GHW? I have been waiting for this to happen.....TIA


It does - I have been offered one in Vert Verone + permabrass , but  turned it down.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

For rose Sakura lovers: it’ll only be available in swift leather, phw, and small sizes!


----------



## odette57

weN84 said:


> If you want Bleu Paon, Vert Verone is a close match, with just a touch more green.


Thanks! Yeah I told my SA about it.


----------



## etoile de mer

The bleu de Nord  Calvi cardcase is offered in Madame calfskin. Is this a new leather offering? If anyone has seen it, could you share any info and/or your impressions of this leather? 

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/calvi-card-holder-H078309CKP3/


----------



## acrowcounted

etoile de mer said:


> The bleu de Nord  Calvi cardcase is offered in Madame calfskin. Is this a new leather offering? If anyone has seen it, could you share any info and/or your impressions of this leather?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/calvi-card-holder-H078309CKP3/


I know nothing about this leather but it looks like a finer grain Epsom just from the pictures (i.e. pressed). Would love to know if this were the case.


----------



## lulilu

acrowcounted said:


> I know nothing about this leather but it looks like a finer grain Epsom just from the pictures (i.e. pressed). Would love to know if this were the case.



Agree.  This was my immediate reaction.


----------



## etoile de mer

acrowcounted said:


> I know nothing about this leather but it looks like a finer grain Epsom just from the pictures (i.e. pressed). Would love to know if this were the case.





lulilu said:


> Agree.  This was my immediate reaction.



Thanks so much,  I thought the same, possibly similar to Epsom. I searched a bit and couldn't find any info. Will report back when I see it.


----------



## hopiko

I got a belt in blue du nord/ Rouge d coeur.  Here are some comparisons that might be helpful..all epsom except hydra (Swift.)

Top to bottom:
Atoll, du nord, hydra, paon
Grenat, casaque, coeur


----------



## ayc

hopiko said:


> I got a belt in blue du nord/ Rouge d coeur.  Here are some comparisons that might be helpful..all epsom.
> 
> Top to bottom:
> Atoll, du nord, hydra, paon
> Grenat, casaque, coeur


Thank you so much!


----------



## lulilu

hopiko said:


> I got a belt in blue du nord/ Rouge d coeur.  Here are some comparisons that might be helpful..all epsom except hydra (Swift.)
> 
> Top to bottom:
> Atoll, du nord, hydra, paon
> Grenat, casaque, coeur



That's some belt collection!


----------



## etoile de mer

hopiko said:


> I got a belt in blue du nord/ Rouge d coeur.  Here are some comparisons that might be helpful..all epsom except hydra (Swift.)
> 
> Top to bottom:
> Atoll, du nord, hydra, paon
> Grenat, casaque, coeur



I love comparison pics, *hopiko*, so helpful!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I got a belt in blue du nord/ Rouge d coeur.  Here are some comparisons that might be helpful..all epsom except hydra (Swift.)
> 
> Top to bottom:
> Atoll, du nord, hydra, paon
> Grenat, casaque, coeur



Whoa
Nice line up!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MYH

hopiko said:


> I got a belt in blue du nord/ Rouge d coeur.  Here are some comparisons that might be helpful..all epsom except hydra (Swift.)
> 
> Top to bottom:
> Atoll, du nord, hydra, paon
> Grenat, casaque, coeur


Thank you! So helpful


----------



## hopiko

etoile de mer said:


> I love comparison pics, *hopiko*, so helpful!  Thanks so much for sharing!


My pleasure! Ithink it really helps to get a sense of how the colors compare when you see them side by side!


----------



## etoile de mer

hopiko said:


> My pleasure! Ithink it really helps to get a sense of how the colors compare when you see them side by side!



Yes, I agree!  Forgot to mention how gorgeous your belts are!


----------



## classybags4ever

Does anyone have a list they can share of current seasonal colors? Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Classybags, Pleas refer to post 6689 for current SS 2019 colors .   You may also want go back to few pages and read all the posts for added information (&photos) regarding what is available, Thanks to all the knowledgeable members that have put their times and contributions to the thread.... 



weN84 said:


> Lime is back for SS19 but that's not it. @qtpik8 posted pics of the swatches back here, including names. @FreddieMac is correct that it is Jaune de Naples.





classybags4ever said:


> Does anyone have a list they can share of current seasonal colors? Thanks!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Hermes-Birk...288864?hash=item3400a7afa0:g:sCYAAOSwmo1cUZDq

There is a reseller who sells a birkin in togo leather in rouge de coeur

On the link you can see the color [emoji4]


----------



## classybags4ever

tonkamama said:


> Classybags, Pleas refer to post 6689 for current SS 2019 colors .   You may also want go back to few pages and read all the posts for added information (&photos) regarding what is available, Thanks to all the knowledgeable members that have put their times and contributions to the thread....



thank you! @tonkamama 

Can anyone send me a list of all current colors for birkins/kellys in togo or epsom? I'm going to FSH in April and want to try and increase my chances by asking for in production colors.   Where would I find such a list? Is there another thread with this info? I don't even know what SMs back from Podium means, ha! There seems to be intel on what's new for the season here, but I know there has to be other older colors in production, not just the new ones.  How do I find out what's in production as far as colors?  Also cross-posted in the colors/leathers thread, but thought Id try here too. Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

classybags4ever said:


> thank you! @tonkamama
> 
> Can anyone send me a list of all current colors for birkins/kellys in togo or epsom? I'm going to FSH in April and want to try and increase my chances by asking for in production colors.   Where would I find such a list? Is there another thread with this info? I don't even know what SMs back from Podium means, ha! There seems to be intel on what's new for the season here, but I know there has to be other older colors in production, not just the new ones.  How do I find out what's in production as far as colors?  Also cross-posted in the colors/leathers thread, but thought Id try here too. Thanks!


I don’t think anyone except the person who orders the stock for the store knows. Podium is when the store or dept managers (SMs) go to Paris and order all the stock for the next season. FSH probably orders the most range. Ask for what you really want in a general colour group.


----------



## acrowcounted

classybags4ever said:


> thank you! @tonkamama
> 
> Can anyone send me a list of all current colors for birkins/kellys in togo or epsom? I'm going to FSH in April and want to try and increase my chances by asking for in production colors.   Where would I find such a list? Is there another thread with this info? I don't even know what SMs back from Podium means, ha! There seems to be intel on what's new for the season here, but I know there has to be other older colors in production, not just the new ones.  How do I find out what's in production as far as colors?  Also cross-posted in the colors/leathers thread, but thought Id try here too. Thanks!


Take a few days to read the forum and you will learn a lot. Unlike other brands that you may be familiar with, H does not have a set list of colors available each season. Some colors are almost always in production (black, for example), other colors are classic but come and go, and others are seasonal. Seasonal colors also get randomly resurrected at times and sometimes an old color will suddenly appear in a handful of new bags as though someone found a remaining bolt of old leather in the work room. 

To know which colors might be most easily available currently, I recommend you peruse the Hermes website and look at the colors offered for other leather goods. You would be lucky to get any bag offer at all at FSH. I highly recommend you request in terms of color groups (i.e. "I'd love something in a dark or navy blue, or a rich bright red") and maybe sprinkle in a color name or two. Also, check out the 2019 offers thread to see what other members are being offered as it predict availability.


----------



## BJLuxury

qtpik8 said:


> As far as I could see, yes.
> It looked like rouge de cœur came in Epsom, chèvre, Togo and swift(? Or evercolor)
> For cactus, just evercolor.
> For vert Vérone Togo and epsom.
> For jaune de Naples, chèvre and epsom.
> For bleu du nord, Togo and swift.
> For rouge piment, just swift.
> For mauve, just chèvre.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

FYI- Beton is available with rghw! So far, I've seen the following colors with rghw: black, blue nuit, gris t, and birkin touch.


----------



## GoldFish8

LovingTheOrange said:


> FYI- Beton is available with rghw! So far, I've seen the following colors with rghw: black, blue nuit, gris t, and birkin touch.


And etain!!! Omg id die for etain RGHW


----------



## xxDxx

GoldFish8 said:


> And etain!!! Omg id die for etain RGHW



Me too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ava&ava

GoldFish8 said:


> And etain!!! Omg id die for etain RGHW


Am waiting for one! Drooling


----------



## Monique1004

I was looking through the book with SA to decide what bags I should get this year. I had to take a picture of the 4 leather swatches of Rouge de Coeur. The chèvre is to die for with that glistening. I wasn’t really happy with KP color offerings for non-exotic. Also wasn’t crazy about Roulis colors either.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## disappeared

Monique1004 said:


> I was looking through the book with SA to decide what bags I should get this year. I had to take a picture of the 4 leather swatches of Rouge de Coeur. The chèvre is to die for with that glistening. I wasn’t really happy with KP color offerings for non-exotic. Also wasn’t crazy about Roulis colors either.
> View attachment 4344587


Do you mind sharing the color offerings for KP?


----------



## lulilu

Monique1004 said:


> I was looking through the book with SA to decide what bags I should get this year. I had to take a picture of the 4 leather swatches of Rouge de Coeur. The chèvre is to die for with that glistening. I wasn’t really happy with KP color offerings for non-exotic. Also wasn’t crazy about Roulis colors either.
> View attachment 4344587



Also, please share the roulis colors?  It is on my wish list this year. thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

disappeared said:


> Do you mind sharing the color offerings for KP?



Mostly this year's new bright colors for Non-exotic. 
Noir, Rose Sakura, Jaune de Naples, Bleu du Nord, Vert Verone (This one I'm not quite sure)

The exotic included... only two colors I can remember. 
Bleu Iris & Rose Tyrien

I like the exotic color offering much better.

Off topic but I saw Rose lipstick on mini Kelly offering. I would've love that on KP...


----------



## Monique1004

lulilu said:


> Also, please share the roulis colors?  It is on my wish list this year. thanks!



Roulis color offering also included this year's new bright colors. I only looked at the evercolor chart. It had a lot of neutrals listed. Like Beton etc. I only paid attention to the new color offering for this year. I was hoping for Bleu Encore but no. I have to see if I'm happy with a bright color. 

Jaune de Naples, Bleu du Nord, Vert Verone


----------



## Monique1004

qtpik8 said:


> As far as I could see, yes.
> It looked like rouge de cœur came in Epsom, chèvre, Togo and swift(? Or evercolor)
> For cactus, just evercolor.
> For vert Vérone Togo and epsom.
> For jaune de Naples, chèvre and epsom.
> For bleu du nord, Togo and swift.
> For rouge piment, just swift.
> For mauve, just chèvre.



RDC, VV, JDN & BDN are available in most leathers. Including Clemence or Maurice , Evercolor as well. 

To add to this Mauve is also available in Epsom according to my SA.


----------



## disappeared

Monique1004 said:


> Mostly this year's new bright colors for Non-exotic.
> Noir, Rose Sakura, Jaune de Naples, Bleu du Nord, Vert Verone (This one I'm not quite sure)
> 
> The exotic included... only two colors I can remember.
> Bleu Iris & Rose Tyrien
> 
> I like the exotic color offering much better.
> 
> Off topic but I saw Rose lipstick on mini Kelly offering. I would've love that on KP...


I would love a Rose Tyrien! Hope one can make it’s way to me! Thank you for the info!


----------



## Kelly blossom

Has anyone had any cactus bags arrive in store yet?


----------



## noegirl

Monique1004 said:


> Roulis color offering also included this year's new bright colors. I only looked at the evercolor chart. It had a lot of neutrals listed. Like Beton etc. I only paid attention to the new color offering for this year. I was hoping for Bleu Encore but no. I have to see if I'm happy with a bright color.
> 
> Jaune de Naples, Bleu du Nord, Vert Verone



I’m hoping for a roulis in vert verone!!! 



Kelly blossom said:


> Has anyone had any cactus bags arrive in store yet?



Someone posted a b in this colorway. The young lady purchased it for her mom.


----------



## GoldFish8

Kelly blossom said:


> Has anyone had any cactus bags arrive in store yet?


Yep! Bought a B25 in cactus with GHW. Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## CaraBursae

Kelly blossom said:


> Has anyone had any cactus bags arrive in store yet?



Yes. Birkin 30, alligator, shdw


----------



## Kelly blossom

GoldFish8 said:


> Yep! Bought a B25 in cactus with GHW. Such a gorgeous color!



Thank you so much! Tracked your post down and PHEW! Everything I expected from the color and more!! I am head over heels!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji266][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GoldFish8

Kelly blossom said:


> Thank you so much! Tracked your post down and PHEW! Everything I expected from the color and more!! I am head over heels!
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji266][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It is so beautiful. I really wasn’t expecting the color to be so vibrant to be honest. But it was so much more than what all the pics show. Hope you get to see it in real
Life soon!


----------



## Juda

I'm posting here instead of Hermes in print, for reference purposes.


----------



## Meta

Another color combo of Tressage Birkin spotted on Instagram via reseller acct.


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Another color combo of Tressage Birkin spotted on Instagram via reseller acct.
> View attachment 4348162



Thanks for sharing, do we know the colour combo? To me it looks like Swift in Toffee or some other lighter shade with Bleu de Nord and Bleu Indigo Epsom.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for sharing, do we know the colour combo? To me it looks like Swift in Toffee or some other lighter shade with Bleu de Nord and Bleu Indigo Epsom.


Sorry, I do not have the info for that.


----------



## partialtopink

I'd love a Bleu de Nord and Blue Jean comparison shot


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Meta said:


> Another color combo of Tressage Birkin spotted on Instagram via reseller acct.
> View attachment 4348162



Hermes sprinkled with a little Bottega Veneta (at least that was my first thought when I initially saw this)


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Some new color info for FW18:
> - *rose bubblegum: seen only in a new boreal satin finished croco, more pinkish then old bubblegum pink*


Rose Bubblegum _(credit: 3_berries via Instagram)_


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Rose Bubblegum _(credit: 3_berries via Instagram)_
> View attachment 4355050


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Thx for posting!
The rumors have now been confirmed and I just DIED!!! Didn't think I'd add another CDC to the collxn, but the HUNT begins.   @yodaling1


----------



## bagidiotic

Meta said:


> Rose Bubblegum _(credit: 3_berries via Instagram)_
> View attachment 4355050


Droolicious 
Stunning


----------



## jaz_o

Meta said:


> Rose Bubblegum _(credit: 3_berries via Instagram)_
> View attachment 4355050



Wow, it's gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Mrs.Z

Meta said:


> Rose Bubblegum _(credit: 3_berries via Instagram)_
> View attachment 4355050



Ohhhhhh my gosh.....I’m dying....this pink!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Thx for posting!
> The rumors have now been confirmed and I just DIED!!! Didn't think I'd add another CDC to the collxn, but the HUNT begins.   @yodaling1


 Thank you for alerting me. About time we come out of our CDC hibernation. Now hopefully one with small scale and an XS size shows up!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Meta said:


> Rose Bubblegum _(credit: 3_berries via Instagram)_
> View attachment 4355050





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Thx for posting!
> The rumors have now been confirmed and I just DIED!!! Didn't think I'd add another CDC to the collxn, but the HUNT begins.   @yodaling1





yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for alerting me. About time we come out of our CDC hibernation. Now hopefully one with small scale and an XS size shows up!



I NEED this too! Sooooo pretty.  I prefer matte large scales so we won’t have to fight @yodaling1 lol


----------



## LadyCupid

GNIPPOHS said:


> I NEED this too! Sooooo pretty.  I prefer matte large scales so we won’t have to fight @yodaling1 lol


I am glad we don't have to  LOLL Something for everybody! One more for your already amazing stash!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

yodaling1 said:


> I am glad we don't have to  LOLL Something for everybody! One more for your already amazing stash!!



 How did you find the catfight emoji? Loved this one and totally miss the the old emojis that disappeared


----------



## LadyCupid

GNIPPOHS said:


> How did you find the catfight emoji? Loved this one and totally miss the the old emojis that disappeared


It is hidden all the way to the bottom of this page under "Help-->Smilies"
https://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies

It takes an extra effort to locate these. I wish it was like before too.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> How did you find the catfight emoji? Loved this one and totally miss the the old emojis that disappeared


^do that... or you can type ":bag slap:" 
if you hover your mouse over the emoji, it will tell you how to type it too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

acrowcounted said:


> I know nothing about this leather but it looks like a finer grain Epsom just from the pictures (i.e. pressed). Would love to know if this were the case.


I saw it at the store and it is an in between of Epsom and Evercalf.  It is a soft embossed leather and an alternative of Epsom if you don't like the feel.  I actually prefer this to Evercalf.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Susie Tunes

chkpfbeliever said:


> I saw it at the store and it is an in between of Epsom and Evercalf.  It is a soft embossed leather and an alternative of Epsom if you don't like the feel.  I actually prefer this to Evercalf.



Sounds interesting. There’s also a Monsieur calfskin - looks like it takes colour very differently to Epsom.


----------



## Meta

Special edition Kelly for SS19 in Veau Graine Monsieur, size 28. Love the look of this, like tacking stitches.  This is however strictly push offer only. _(Credit first two pics to timtimwongbtw via Instagram. Last pic is from a reseller.)_


----------



## Vhermes212

Meta said:


> Special edition Kelly for SS19 in Veau Graine Monsieur, size 28. Love the look of this, like tacking stitches.  This is however strictly push offer only. _(Credit first two pics to timtimwongbtw via Instagram. Last pic is from a reseller.)_
> View attachment 4358920
> View attachment 4358921
> View attachment 4358922


what is a "push offer"


----------



## Meta

Vhermes212 said:


> what is a "push offer"


Please read here.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Meta said:


> Special edition Kelly for SS19 in Veau Graine Monsieur, size 28. Love the look of this, like tacking stitches.  This is however strictly push offer only. _(Credit first two pics to timtimwongbtw via Instagram. Last pic is from a reseller.)_
> View attachment 4358920
> View attachment 4358921
> View attachment 4358922


I am obsessed with this bag! LOVE


----------



## Meta

MsHermesAU said:


> I am obsessed with this bag! LOVE


It also comes in Rouge H and in size 25, as i found out after sharing my initial post. So there's two sizes and two colors made.


----------



## Meta

Cross posting from here to share that Kelly Danse will be making a return this FW19. I believe the color is the new Deep Blue for FW19.


----------



## ElegantRascal

We don't know the colours for FW19 yet do we? (Sorry if they've been posted and I've missed them!)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Meta said:


> Special edition Kelly for SS19 in Veau Graine Monsieur, size 28. Love the look of this, like tacking stitches.  This is however strictly push offer only. _(Credit first two pics to timtimwongbtw via Instagram. Last pic is from a reseller.)_
> View attachment 4358920
> View attachment 4358921
> View attachment 4358922





Meta said:


> It also comes in Rouge H and in size 25, as i found out after sharing my initial post. So there's two sizes and two colors made.



It looks like the stitching was done in a pattern. One black, one white...must be very time consuming for the craftsman. I wonder if it will be more expensive than regular Kelly!


----------



## periogirl28

Yoshi1296 said:


> It looks like the stitching was done in a pattern. One black, one white...must be very time consuming for the craftsman. I wonder if it will be more expensive than regular Kelly!


I think the classic Saddle stitch may appear like tacking/ running stitches if the craftsperson uses one black and one white thread simultaneously. Have seen them demonstrate the stitching at exhibitions and I think it should work out thus for this Kelly.


----------



## Yoshi1296

periogirl28 said:


> I think the classic Saddle stitch may appear like tacking/ running stitches if the craftsperson uses one black and one white thread simultaneously. Have seen them demonstrate the stitching at exhibitions and I think it should work out thus for this Kelly.



Yup exactly! It’s a very clever idea!


----------



## periogirl28

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup exactly! It’s a very clever idea!


No real extra saddle stitching work then, but the price will of course be higher.


----------



## Yoshi1296

periogirl28 said:


> No real extra saddle stitching work then, but the price will of course be higher.



True it seems the same amount of work but cost will definitely be higher since it’s a limited/special design. I’d love to see something like this with other colors but I doubt it.


----------



## BalLVLover

Meta said:


> Cross posting from here to share that Kelly Danse will be making a return this FW19. I believe the color is the new Deep Blue for FW19.



Yes, my SM told me the Kelly Danse is coming back.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BalLVLover said:


> Yes, my SM told me the Kelly Danse is coming back.



That's interesting because before they discontinued it my boutique had problems selling them...they sat in the case forever.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## acrowcounted

BBC said:


> That's interesting because before they discontinued it my boutique had problems selling them...they sat in the case forever.


Were they quota bags?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BBC said:


> That's interesting because before they discontinued it my boutique had problems selling them...they sat in the case forever.



Very interesting! I always thought the Danse was super coveted because the resale prices for them are pretty crazy. Plus, I rarely see them in the resale market anyways.


----------



## Monique1004

BBC said:


> That's interesting because before they discontinued it my boutique had problems selling them...they sat in the case forever.



It may do well with the mini crossbody trend right now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Monique1004 said:


> It may do well with the mini crossbody trend right now.


exactly... and mini backpack


----------



## StaceyLyn

BBC said:


> That's interesting because before they discontinued it my boutique had problems selling them...they sat in the case forever.


I can believe that.  It costs a fortune and it is not H's best work.  I have one and I find that it hangs strangely no matter what length the shoulder strap is. It also feels fragile, like the strap is about to be torn from the top of the bag.  It's my "concert bag" now so it really only comes out a few times a year.  But it's definitely an I-could've-done-without-it bag.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Photo credit from H Instagram 

Is it new key chain bag?


----------



## Meta

Inkbluelover said:


> Photo credit from H Instagram
> 
> Is it new key chain bag?


This bag is from the SS18 collection. I'm not sure if it actually went into production or if it did, perhaps only very limited quantities were made as I don't recall anyone sharing sightings of it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> Were they quota bags?



This was before quota bags. FYI I remember the days of my boutique having Kellys for sale in the case as well.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Very interesting! I always thought the Danse was super coveted because the resale prices for them are pretty crazy. Plus, I rarely see them in the resale market anyways.



No, those sellers are hoping people won’t know any better. And the funny thing is, I can bet that it’s the same exact sellers trying to push off the same exact bags no one has wanted to buy since the time they were discontinued.



Monique1004 said:


> It may do well with the mini crossbody trend right now.



Yes, but...see below.



StaceyLyn said:


> I can believe that.  It costs a fortune and it is not H's best work.  I have one and I find that it hangs strangely no matter what length the shoulder strap is. It also feels fragile, like the strap is about to be torn from the top of the bag.  It's my "concert bag" now so it really only comes out a few times a year.  But it's definitely an I-could've-done-without-it bag.



Yes, unfortunately. I remember wanting to like it, but it lays at a weird angle, like a cheap knockoff of a Kelly Cut. It’s completely meant to be worn as a belt bag, not hang or strap carry, the hooks are behind it, not on top, so the top will pitch forward a bit if you use the strap to hang it. At best you can maybe do that weird crossbody fanny pack armpit hang that the fashion world keeps trying to force on us like it’s a good idea we won’t cringe about looking back on in ten years.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Meta said:


> This bag is from the SS18 collection. I'm not sure if it actually went into production or if it did, perhaps only very limited quantities were made as I don't recall anyone sharing sightings of it.


Thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> At best you can maybe do that weird crossbody fanny pack armpit hang that the fashion world keeps trying to force on us _like it’s a good idea we won’t *cringe* about looking back on in ten years._



Lol!!! Couldn’t agree with you more. Boob bags?!? Whyyy


----------



## StaceyLyn

BBC said:


> This was before quota bags. FYI I remember the days of my boutique having Kellys for sale in the case as well.
> 
> 
> 
> No, those sellers are hoping people won’t know any better. And the funny thing is, I can bet that it’s the same exact sellers trying to push off the same exact bags no one has wanted to buy since the time they were discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but...see below.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately. I remember wanting to like it, but it lays at a weird angle, like a cheap knockoff of a Kelly Cut. It’s completely meant to be worn as a belt bag, not hang or strap carry, the hooks are behind it, not on top, so the top will pitch forward a bit if you use the strap to hang it. At best you can maybe do that weird crossbody fanny pack armpit hang that the fashion world keeps trying to force on us like it’s a good idea we won’t cringe about looking back on in ten years.


LOL, so true! I wear it long and crossbody-ish when navigating concert crowds but the hang is awkward. I never could do the belt bag option....I don’t care if it is Hermes, a fanny pack is a fanny pack and not for me!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Lol!!! Couldn’t agree with you more. Boob bags?!? Whyyy



Thanks sweetie. I was mentally patting myself on the back for that particular sentence [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## jmen

StaceyLyn said:


> LOL, so true! I wear it long and crossbody-ish when navigating concert crowds but the hang is awkward. I never could do the belt bag option....I don’t care if it is Hermes, a fanny pack is a fanny pack and not for me!



Thank you so much for posting your experienced with the KD.  I have coveted a danse for years but refuse to pay the outlandish fees resellers put on them.   In a perfect Hermes world, (we wish),  would have heard the complaints and made design adjustments to improve the wearability.   

I am with you regarding belt bags and banana/ "boob" bags; both are fugly and need to go away pdq.


----------



## Privik

Meta said:


> Special edition Kelly for SS19 in Veau Graine Monsieur, size 28. Love the look of this, like tacking stitches.  This is however strictly push offer only. _(Credit first two pics to timtimwongbtw via Instagram. Last pic is from a reseller.)_
> View attachment 4358920
> View attachment 4358921
> View attachment 4358922


OMG! The contrast stitching on Kelly what a gorgeous bag! I am drooling over here


----------



## LovingTheOrange

The Veau Graine Monsieur limited-edition k28 from a reseller account (which I scribbled out). Nice to know it comes in different colors


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## mp4

LovingTheOrange said:


> The Veau Graine Monsieur limited-edition k28 from a reseller account (which I scribbled out). Nice to know it comes in different colors
> 
> View attachment 4369987


----------



## Vhermes212

Meta said:


> Special edition Kelly for SS19 in Veau Graine Monsieur, size 28. Love the look of this, like tacking stitches.  This is however strictly push offer only. _(Credit first two pics to timtimwongbtw via Instagram. Last pic is from a reseller.)_
> View attachment 4358920
> View attachment 4358921
> View attachment 4358922


If you look at the strap it does not have the stitching color of the bag. Is that odd that they would not continue it on the strap also?


----------



## Meta

Another color combo for Tressage Birkin, main body in Bleu Encre. Image from reseller on Instagram.


----------



## San2222

is raisin coming back? someone on the Paris thread just got a Kelly in raisin and us website has a raisin gp. appreciate any insights


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

San2222 said:


> is raisin coming back? someone on the Paris thread just got a Kelly in raisin and us website has a raisin gp. appreciate any insights


It does seem to be available this season.  I just got a B30.  There was a woman buying a raisin GP while I was there too.


----------



## San2222

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> It does seem to be available this season.  I just got a B30.  There was a woman buying a raisin GP while I was there too.


oh may I ask where u got the b from? US or Europe?


----------



## bagidiotic

San2222 said:


> is raisin coming back? someone on the Paris thread just got a Kelly in raisin and us website has a raisin gp. appreciate any insights


It was back likely 2 seasons ago


----------



## csetcos

Raisin has been available, just not prevalent. I got my Raisin B in Paris in 2016. That said, it seems to be in larger quantities now.


----------



## MikeCYS

Meta said:


> Another color combo for Tressage Birkin, main body in Bleu Encre. Image from reseller on Instagram.
> View attachment 4378280


The colour combination is great! Looks cheery!


----------



## bagidiotic

MikeCYS said:


> The colour combination is great! Looks cheery!


That's probably due to amazing color effect of blue encre 
Such a chameleon color


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Meta said:


> Another color combo for Tressage Birkin, main body in Bleu Encre. Image from reseller on Instagram.
> View attachment 4378280


That’s a beauty


----------



## Celestial RDH

Morning! Does anyone know if the store can order Kelly Lasik in size 28/32 or it's a push-order only? Thanks!


----------



## Meta

Celestial RDH said:


> Morning! Does anyone know if the store can order Kelly Lasik in size 28/32 or it's a push-order only? Thanks!


I'm assuming you mean Kelly Lakis? If so, that's strictly SO only and from size 32 and above.


----------



## Celestial RDH

Meta said:


> I'm assuming you mean Kelly Lakis? If so, that's strictly SO only and from size 32 and above.


Right right Lakis, thank you! =)


----------



## oohshinythings

San2222 said:


> is raisin coming back? someone on the Paris thread just got a Kelly in raisin and us website has a raisin gp. appreciate any insights


I also got a raisin B in Paris recently. My SA there didn't seem to think it's back in full force but that they were getting a batch of raisin inventory all at once.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Orangefanatic

This one was not an offer! Display Only But i think worth to post. Kelly28 RT in Ostrich leather ! Never seen this colour and never liked Ostrich. But this bag was TDF


----------



## randeeh

Meta said:


> I'm assuming you mean Kelly Lakis? If so, that's strictly SO only and from size 32 and above.



Wow I did not know this. Sigh I passed her thinking they were available.


----------



## DreamingPink

Sorry wrong post


----------



## Meta

randeeh said:


> Wow I did not know this. Sigh I passed her thinking they were available.


It hasn't been available at podium for a while, much like Kelly Depeche and regular leather Constance Elan. They're available only via SO. Perhaps you can try asking for a SO if you have an SA that you shop regularly with.


----------



## xxDxx

Bleu du Nord B30 togo with GHW from Instagram


----------



## Blushingnude

Is vert olive coming back??! A pic from a reseller in the new 24/24 bag


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I love vert olive!  But I have only seen it in photos of the 24/24.


----------



## etoile de mer

Has anyone seen any cactus SLGs pop up? I'd love something in this color, but have only seen the piece in the post below. I've not seen anything yet on the H website, maybe slow to arrive?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-448#post-32810424


----------



## romily

etoile de mer said:


> Has anyone seen any cactus SLGs pop up? I'd love something in this color, but have only seen the piece in the post below. I've not seen anything yet on the H website, maybe slow to arrive?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-448#post-32810424



Today, on the FR website, there seems to be a Bastia and tarmac left, but yesterday when I looked, (I’m pretty sure) there were a few more items available in cactus.

On the US website, they seem to be consolidating their stockroom or something as there are lots of off season colours and old stock popping up. I know it’s not cactus, but there is a bambou azap!


----------



## etoile de mer

romily said:


> Today, on the FR website, there seems to be a Bastia and tarmac left, but yesterday when I looked, (I’m pretty sure) there were a few more items available in cactus.
> 
> On the US website, they seem to be consolidating their stockroom or something as there are lots of off season colours and old stock popping up. I know it’s not cactus, but there is a bambou azap!



Thanks so much for your reply , and yum regarding the pics you posted!  Bambou is gorgeous, and I've eyed that long azap previously, but unfortunately, too big for my needs. I'll keep watching, just glad to know that some cactus items will likely begin to trickle in, soon!


----------



## msPing

etoile de mer said:


> Has anyone seen any cactus SLGs pop up? I'd love something in this color, but have only seen the piece in the post below. I've not seen anything yet on the H website, maybe slow to arrive?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-448#post-32810424



I was able to get a cactus Calvi holder, in evercolor leather!


----------



## CaraBursae

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much for your reply , and yum regarding the pics you posted!  Bambou is gorgeous, and I've eyed that long azap previously, but unfortunately, too big for my needs. I'll keep watching, just glad to know that some cactus items will likely begin to trickle in, soon!



I saw a Cactus bastia in an European store. 
And there was also an Alligator birkin in this color. So it‘s hitting the stores...


----------



## angelyjoy

etoile de mer said:


> Has anyone seen any cactus SLGs pop up? I'd love something in this color, but have only seen the piece in the post below. I've not seen anything yet on the H website, maybe slow to arrive?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-448#post-32810424



There is a new wallet that came in 3 sizes, it's called clic. I bought one in epsom Etoupe ghw, but there were lime ghw epsom and cactus ghw epsom, and I should say the Cactus ghw was my second choice. The green color looked so regal with ghw. Im sure you'll see this color soon online


----------



## etoile de mer

msPing said:


> I was able to get a cactus Calvi holder, in evercolor leather!





CaraBursae said:


> I saw a Cactus bastia in an European store.
> And there was also an Alligator birkin in this color. So it‘s hitting the stores...





angelyjoy said:


> There is a new wallet that came in 3 sizes, it's called clic. I bought one in epsom Etoupe ghw, but there were lime ghw epsom and cactus ghw epsom, and I should say the Cactus ghw was my second choice. The green color looked so regal with ghw. Im sure you'll see this color soon online



Many thanks for your replies!  I look forward to seeing what pops up in Cactus!


----------



## pretty99

Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
15. New color:
- Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
- Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
- Kraft making a come back
- Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
- barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## FreddieMac

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........



Wow, information overload, thanks for sharing!

So between the recent women/men's shows we've seen 7, 8 11 and 14. 4 sounds like an evolution of the HAC style they have been doing for the last few seasons and then introduced into SLG's.
The colours aren't exciting me at first sound, but, as we know, these things always need to be seen in the flesh!
More barenia is encouraging!!!


----------



## doni

Wow, quite a summary!
No news of the maxi Double Sens with the big shoulder strap? Has appeared in two RTW collections so far, but no trace of it it seems...



pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........


----------



## Meta

doni said:


> Wow, quite a summary!
> No news of the maxi Double Sens with the big shoulder strap? Has appeared in two RTW collections so far, but no trace of it it seems...


My store didn't order this bag for two reasons: 1. Very heavy, and 2. Price point is high, comparable to a Birkin/Kelly. If only a few stores order it, it might not go into production.


----------



## doni

Meta said:


> -. Price point is high, comparable to a Birkin/Kelly.



Wow


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer


It'll be coming in Evercolor and Veau Jonathan instead of Swift, like the original release. 


pretty99 said:


> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)










pretty99 said:


> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather


Ah ha, that's the name for this bag:









pretty99 said:


> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky













pretty99 said:


> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)













pretty99 said:


> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)









pretty99 said:


> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too







This Kelly Depeche 25 be coming in Epsom and Togo.


pretty99 said:


> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........


There's also Vert Amaunde, that's close to a medium gray.


----------



## Angelian

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too



Thanks pretty99!
10: Glow in the dark hardware also on the Constance and 2002 *wallets*;




11: Dragon *Bags*: on Bolide, Plume and Cityback. Dragon *SLGs*: on Remix Duo, Tarmac passport holder and a keyring;





14: The pochette, strap is removable, comes in Togo and Epsom;


----------



## Hat Trick

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........



Dear Pretty99,
Thank you for you wonderful intel!  Quick question - is Vert Rousseau anything like the old gris elephant?! 
H.T.


----------



## HereToLearn

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........



Pretty99, thank you so much for such detailed information and informed perspective!  Really appreciate it!


----------



## westcoastgal

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........


Great intel, especially color info. Thank you so much! Looking forward to eventually seeing the Birkin Faubourg via a photo - creative idea.


----------



## GoldFish8

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........


Thank you so much for posting this! I certainly am most interested in the increase of “Barenia ebene!” Really
Hope some Of these will hit by the end of this year.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I love the dragon Bolide


----------



## Aelfaerie

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........


Thank you! Do you happen to know if Rouge Grenat is coming back?


----------



## mygoodies

Aelfaerie said:


> Thank you! Do you happen to know if Rouge Grenat is coming back?



I am obsessed with my SO RG K25!! Fell in love the second I saw the swatch on TPF! I couldn’t get a K25 Togo in RG either. Thrilled to be able to get it through SO. It’s the perfect Red to me 

Btw, RG is still being offered this SO season in Togo! If you really love the color doesn’t hurt to ask if yr SA could offer u 1 
According to my SA in Paris the color is being “rested” atm.


----------



## Angelian

pretty99 said:


> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag



A pic of Birkin Faubourg


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> I am obsessed with my SO RG K25!! Fell in love the second I saw the swatch on TPF! I couldn’t get a K25 Togo in RG either. Thrilled to be able to get it through SO. It’s the perfect Red to me
> 
> Btw, RG is still being offered this SO season in Togo! If you really love the color doesn’t hurt to ask if yr SA could offer u 1
> According to my SA in Paris the color is being “rested” atm.



Pic please!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## labellavita27

Angelian said:


> Thanks pretty99!
> 10: Glow in the dark hardware also on the Constance and 2002 *wallets*;
> 
> View attachment 4397721
> 
> 
> 11: Dragon *Bags*: on Bolide, Plume and Cityback. Dragon *SLGs*: on Remix Duo, Tarmac passport holder and a keyring;
> 
> View attachment 4397722
> View attachment 4397726
> 
> 
> 14: The pochette, strap is removable, comes in Togo and Epsom;
> 
> View attachment 4397725



How much will the pochette w crossbody cost?


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access


 The saddle bag appears to be in Barenia Faubourg with the hinges covered in Chevre






pretty99 said:


> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)


 Leather appears to be in Swift





pretty99 said:


> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too


The new Kelly Depeche that's in Togo. Have posted the pochette previously here.



There will also be a few new bag charms, one of which will be this Kelly Sellier bag charm. The turnlock on it functions and the sangles can be open and close.  From what I understand it will also come in exotic skins (for the trims?) including lizard. Needless to say, the price will be high, few thousands for a bag charm.


----------



## Angelian

labellavita27 said:


> How much will the pochette w crossbody cost?



I’m not aware of the price, best to ask your SA. The pochette isn’t crossbody though.


----------



## beerbee

Meta said:


> The saddle bag appears to be in Barenia Faubourg with the hinges covered in Chevre
> View attachment 4408561
> 
> 
> 
> Leather appears to be in Swift
> View attachment 4408560
> 
> 
> 
> The new Kelly Depeche that's in Togo. Have posted the pochette previously here.
> View attachment 4408556
> 
> 
> There will also be a few new bag charms, one of which will be this Kelly Sellier bag charm. The turnlock on it functions and the sangles can be open and close.  From what I understand it will also come in exotic skins (for the trims?) including lizard. Needless to say, the price will be high, few thousands for a bag charm.


This is the daintiest little thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## nymeria

beerbee said:


> This is the daintiest little thing I have ever seen!!!


I think I LOVE the saddle bag in Barenia Faubourg! Can it be worn cross body? Any idea of the pricing?And the San Ceinture as well? Thanks


----------



## leechiyong

Meta said:


> There will also be a few new bag charms, one of which will be this Kelly Sellier bag charm. The turnlock on it functions and the sangles can be open and close.  From what I understand it will also come in exotic skins (for the trims?) including lizard. Needless to say, the price will be high, few thousands for a bag charm.


Thank you for posting!  I’m so in trouble with this tiny charm.  It’s too cute!  Any idea how limited it might be?


----------



## Meta

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for posting!  I’m so in trouble with this tiny charm.  It’s too cute!  Any idea how limited it might be?


It would depend on how many the store bought as given the high price, some stores might only buy a few or none due to their budget.


----------



## beerbee

nymeria said:


> I think I LOVE the saddle bag in Barenia Faubourg! Can it be worn cross body? Any idea of the pricing?And the San Ceinture as well? Thanks


I do hope it can be worn cross body! No idea about pricing, maybe something in the region of $6-8k depending on the size?


----------



## leechiyong

Meta said:


> It would depend on how many the store bought as given the high price, some stores might only buy a few or none due to their budget.


Thank you!  

Do you know if it will be considered a quota item?


----------



## Meta

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you know if it will be considered a quota item?


Sorry, I don't.


----------



## Meta

Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.


----------



## periogirl28

Meta said:


> Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.
> View attachment 4411803
> View attachment 4411805
> View attachment 4411806


Like the Kelly Idolle it makes me wanna laugh. The price however... prob not so amusing. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DoggieBags

Meta said:


> Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.
> View attachment 4411803
> View attachment 4411805
> View attachment 4411806


I think this is such a fun bag. I wonder how many they’ll make.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.
> View attachment 4411803
> View attachment 4411805
> View attachment 4411806



I thought it’s cute! Not my style but I can see it on a petite lady.


----------



## bagidiotic

Meta said:


> Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.
> View attachment 4411803
> View attachment 4411805
> View attachment 4411806


Haha so dolly


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Phiona88

Meta said:


> There will also be a few new bag charms, one of which will be this Kelly Sellier bag charm. The turnlock on it functions and the sangles can be open and close.  From what I understand it will also come in exotic skins (for the trims?) including lizard. Needless to say, the price will be high, few thousands for a bag charm.



OMG that’s the cutest thing I’ve seen!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.
> View attachment 4411803
> View attachment 4411805
> View attachment 4411806


Now THAT is interesting. I could stare at the detailing all day!!! Love the orange carrier bag but I'm not so sure about the awnings hahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Phiona88 said:


> OMG that’s the cutest thing I’ve seen!


I agree!


----------



## Meta

Shadow Birkin 35 posted on Hermès Instagram Stories and seen at press pics for FW19. It'll also be a push offer item which will come in either Gold or Black in Swift.


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Shadow Birkin 35 posted on Hermès Instagram Stories and seen at press pics for FW19. It'll also be a push offer item which will come in either Gold or Black in Swift.
> 
> View attachment 4412068
> 
> View attachment 4412072



Interesting!
What with the resuscitation of the Dr. No Plume and SaD from previous collection that never went into production, H seems to be in an embossing mood of late. I wonder what other re-issues might come our way soon? The return of the Flag?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Shadow Birkin 35 posted on Hermès Instagram Stories and seen at press pics for FW19. It'll also be a push offer item which will come in either Gold or Black in Swift.
> 
> View attachment 4412068
> 
> View attachment 4412072



Oh wow. A blast from the past. Does anyone remember if the old shadow was made in box or barenia? I thought it’s box but I’m not 100% certain...


----------



## Meta

@xiaoxiao Kindly see the quoted post below.  That's for the all-leather version. I'm not sure what leather it is for the leather/toile combo. 



pluiee said:


> Some information i received on the bags, for this season, they were only made in swift (Alezan, Gold, Ardoise, and Noir) and Evercalf (Noir and Ebene in Evercalf).


----------



## pretty99

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh wow. A blast from the past. Does anyone remember if the old shadow was made in box or barenia? I thought it’s box but I’m not 100% certain...


i think it's comes in swift for all leather or the denim/leather version for all the colors except noir in evercalf


----------



## Suncatcher

For some reason this bag gives me the creeps!  Not a fan.


----------



## foxyqt

Meta said:


> There will also be a few new bag charms, one of which will be this Kelly Sellier bag charm. The turnlock on it functions and the sangles can be open and close.  From what I understand it will also come in exotic skins (for the trims?) including lizard. Needless to say, the price will be high, few thousands for a bag charm.



Ahhh! So adorable!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Meta said:


> Shadow Birkin 35 posted on Hermès Instagram Stories and seen at press pics for FW19. It'll also be a push offer item which will come in either Gold or Black in Swift.
> 
> View attachment 4412068
> 
> View attachment 4412072



Omg a shadow birkin would be a dream come true for me


----------



## QuelleFromage

pretty99 said:


> i think it's comes in swift for all leather or the denim/leather version for all the colors except noir in evercalf


Do you mean the old version or this season's Shadow Birkin?


----------



## Meta

Yoshi1296 said:


> Omg a shadow birkin would be a dream come true for me


2019 - In the pursuit of dreams... May your dream come true.


----------



## FreddieMac

Has anyone had any intel on the colour options for the upcoming felt B's?

I'm assuming the PR picture is of the new Deep blue, but interested in what other options there may be and if the felt will be tone-on-tone.


----------



## pretty99

QuelleFromage said:


> Do you mean the old version or this season's Shadow Birkin?


from what i know the old version and the revived one would be the same


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ayc

just wondering if anyone have seen B sellier in U.S.?  is it a push order?
TIA


----------



## HeatherZE

MrsJDS said:


> For some reason this bag gives me the creeps!  Not a fan.


Agree.


----------



## this_is_rj

I was wondering when we will know what colours will be available for next semester? I am newer to Hermes and am a bit confused when this happens. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## periogirl28

this_is_rj said:


> I was wondering when we will know what colours will be available for next semester? I am newer to Hermes and am a bit confused when this happens. Thanks in advance for any information.


Watch this space...


----------



## QuelleFromage

ayc said:


> just wondering if anyone have seen B sellier in U.S.?  is it a push order?
> TIA


Birkin sellier for this season? I personally haven't seen one or heard they are back, but when originally issued they were push orders.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Shadow Birkin is coming back. Size 35 swift only. I think gold only?


----------



## LadyCupid

this_is_rj said:


> I was wondering when we will know what colours will be available for next semester? I am newer to Hermes and am a bit confused when this happens. Thanks in advance for any information.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-463#post-33033960


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovingTheOrange said:


> Shadow Birkin is coming back. Size 35 swift only. I think gold only?


per @Meta it's gold and black Swift. Per @pretty99 it's that plus the denim/leather version and black Evercolor.  YMMV.


----------



## ayc

QuelleFromage said:


> Birkin sellier for this season? I personally haven't seen one or heard they are back, but when originally issued they were push orders.


thanks for the info!


----------



## noegirl

My SA confirmed the sellier returning and it being push.


----------



## noegirl

I’m interested to hear about barenia ebene and the bags it will come in


----------



## ayc

noegirl said:


> My SA confirmed the sellier returning and it being push.


thanks for the info!!


----------



## nymeria

noegirl said:


> I’m interested to hear about barenia ebene and the bags it will come in


ANY baremia and the bags it will come in ( well, black/olive actually)


----------



## Sic_Sic

Just wondering if anyone has seen or been offered Mauve Sylvester in K25?  I’ve only seen k20 and wondering if I should hold out for a k25 or it is not made at all. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meta

Sic_Sic said:


> Just wondering if anyone has seen or been offered Mauve Sylvester in K25?  I’ve only seen k20 and wondering if I should hold out for a k25 or it is not made at all.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No Birkins or Kellys are made in Mauve Sylvester, aside from the Kelly Mini II. There are other bags made in this color, e.g., mini Constance, Cinhetic, Picotin Tressage.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Sic_Sic

Meta said:


> No Birkins or Kellys are made in Mauve Sylvester, aside from the Kelly Mini II. There are other bags made in this color, e.g., mini Constance, Cinhetic, Picotin Tressage.



Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

All know ladies (and gents), anybody knows about metallic, and what bags and slg they would offer (besides mini lindy)? TIA!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

xiaoxiao said:


> All know ladies (and gents), anybody knows about metallic, and what bags and slg they would offer (besides mini lindy)? TIA!!!


I saw someone on IG share their metallic silver croc b25! There was also a metallic silver k at fsh


----------



## xiaoxiao

LovingTheOrange said:


> I saw someone on IG share their metallic silver croc b25! There was also a metallic silver k at fsh



I saw the same thing on IG, it was such a cutie! The metallic silver k, was it a normal leather or croc? I would love to get a KC or KP (had one from first issue, long story)....


----------



## Yoshi1296

LovingTheOrange said:


> I saw someone on IG share their metallic silver croc b25! There was also a metallic silver k at fsh



I saw that too! They’re super nice! I sometimes talk with them on IG. They deleted the pics though because many were coming after them saying the bag is fake. So sad[emoji17]


----------



## tripartitee

will mauve sylvester items still be around after SS19? just wondering if I can afford to wait it out...


----------



## 1gunro

5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple

Any more intel on this? I adore my silky city bag! All leather would be great for winter.


----------



## peppers90

Meta said:


> Press pic from Instagram of Birkin Faubourg, a push offer item for FW19. Note the croc/gator flap, orange carrier bag as clochette and the orange awnings.
> View attachment 4411803
> View attachment 4411805
> View attachment 4411806



I would wear it!  But I am sure my credit cards won’t allow me


----------



## bagidiotic

peppers90 said:


> I would wear it!  But I am sure my credit cards won’t allow me


+1 Haha


----------



## GoldFish8

Saw this on a reseller IG account. Mauve S. with RGHW ... I haven’t seen this combo in a K before. Or even RGHW On a pink (ish) color. I think it looks lovely!


----------



## Phiona88

GoldFish8 said:


> Saw this on a reseller IG account. Mauve S. with RGHW ... I haven’t seen this combo in a K before. Or even RGHW On a pink (ish) color. I think it looks lovely!



I saw this on the same reseller IG account. I’ve not seen this before either and started wondering if it’s fake...


----------



## periogirl28

Phiona88 said:


> I saw this on the same reseller IG account. I’ve not seen this before either and started wondering if it’s fake...


My Paris SA tells me Mauve mini K new release comes with Permabrass hardware.


----------



## lulilu

GoldFish8 said:


> Saw this on a reseller IG account. Mauve S. with RGHW ... I haven’t seen this combo in a K before. Or even RGHW On a pink (ish) color. I think it looks lovely!



Doesn't look like RGHW in the photo to me.  And that twilly looks silly IMO (sorry not sorry -- looks childish with that bow, especially given the color of the bag).


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> My Paris SA tells me Mauve mini K new release comes with Permabrass hardware.


That would make more sense. I didn’t think the color looked fully rose.


----------



## GoldFish8

lulilu said:


> Doesn't look like RGHW in the photo to me.  And that twilly looks silly IMO (sorry not sorry -- looks childish with that bow, especially given the color of the bag).


Agreed. The Twilly ties this way is not functional at all. But I think the mauve s would look nice in a softer hardware color. I agree it doesn’t look like RGHW.. maybe it is permabrass


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

pretty99 said:


> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple


Sharing a pic of the all leather Silky City that @Angelian found and posted here.


----------



## Suzil

pretty99 said:


> Let me jumped ahead to FW2019 flash news:
> 1. Kelly danse defintely making a comeback, it'll be Kelly danse II, maybe they changed up some details at the back of the bag to make it hang nicer
> 2. New bag Besace, a saddle bag type of shape size 23cm, with a flap and back pocket expose to outside for easy access
> 3. they will be making a vintage velour mixed leather pieces, corduroy like velour on constance and roulis.........hmmmmm
> 4. felt (feutre) will be used mixing leather, comes in B35 and evelyn TPM (regular size too)
> 5. all leather silky city, rather chic and simple
> 6. kelly pocket clucthes, a weird closure at the corner of the bag, imagine a Himalaya bag (the vintage design bag not the crocodile)
> 7. San Ceinture, inspired by 3 stacks of books with a belt wrapped middle, you can extend the strap to make it crossbody or shoulder, not so bad looking from the photo, comes in different kinds of leather
> 8. San A Fermior, the bag being featured from the FW19 show, not a favorite as it's difficult to get in/out and it's really thin; can't put much stuff without being bulky
> 9. Electrum hardware collection, mixture of permabrass and silver palladium, so you will have a two tone effect, it's a cute idea, available in Mosaique, Cinhetic and 2002
> 10. glow in the dark hardware for constance and 2002 (huh?? this one is really confused me, so gimmicky)
> 11. flock print dragon on men's bags (very game of thrones)
> 12. the sister of Quelle Idole kelly is finally born, there's birkin faubourg in size 20cm! feature windows and croc roof, imagine FSH turned into a tiny birkin, strictly VIP push offer, see who the luckiest can offer this TINY bag
> 13. new indigo dyed croc pieces, H used ancient Japanese indigo dye to creature different shades of blue, they called Aizome collection, not much info on this but should be similar blue tones of what's being offered now, comes in Lisse and Matte croc
> 14. the gents have a new version of Kelly depeche, specially the kelly depeche 25 pochette, i think a lot of the ladies would go gaga on the clutch too
> 15. New color:
> - Vert Bosphore (greyish blue/green tone) comes in veau madame and croc lisse (apparently stunning in croc)
> - Deep blue, same as the name a darker true blue color (more greyish blue sapphire)
> - Kraft making a come back
> - Vert Rousseau, greyer than vert de gris
> - barenia Ebene being offered on a few bags
> Rather underwhelming FW seasons of bags, let's see how many of these items being offered at the end........



Thank you so much for sharing this! Do you have any intel on price point on the all leather silk city ? Is it BF?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Meta said:


> Sharing a pic of the all leather Silky City that @Angelian found and posted here.



So pretty, but should be called the Not So Silky City.


----------



## this_is_rj

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone knows if Benton will continue to be offered? I was also wondering if H will continue to offer mini Kelly in leathers other than exotic? I saw a larger Singaporean reseller saying that regular leather options for the mini Kelly may only be available for one more season? Does anyone have an intel please.


----------



## QuelleFromage

this_is_rj said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone knows if Benton will continue to be offered? I was also wondering if H will continue to offer mini Kelly in leathers other than exotic? I saw a larger Singaporean reseller saying that regular leather options for the mini Kelly may only be available for one more season? Does anyone have an intel please.


I was told the Box calf mini Kelly II was limited and will go out of production but that new colors will be offered in chèvre and Epsom, possibly Sombrero.


----------



## this_is_rj

QuelleFromage said:


> I was told the Box calf mini Kelly II was limited and will go out of production but that new colors will be offered in chèvre and Epsom, possibly Sombrero.



Thanks so much for your intel QuelleFromage, I am never sure with resellers, are they saying stuff just to sell bags? Oooh, I love Sombrero, I would love a mini in Sombrero. I would also love one in box, but have no chance of receiving that from my store, I have been keeping an eye out for one on the reseller market but I want GHW and have only seen PHW.


----------



## periogirl28

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks so much for your intel QuelleFromage, I am never sure with resellers, are they saying stuff just to sell bags? Oooh, I love Sombrero, I would love a mini in Sombrero. I would also love one in box, but have no chance of receiving that from my store, I have been keeping an eye out for one on the reseller market but I want GHW and have only seen PHW.


I seriously won't trust a reseller too much right? What about Permabrass? There are definitely Minis coming in that.


----------



## noegirl

Anyone excited about podium offerings?


----------



## nymeria

noegirl said:


> Anyone excited about podium offerings?


I sure am!


----------



## periogirl28

.


----------



## HKsai

Not sure if anyone had posted these. Some A/W new seasonal colors.


----------



## Hat Trick

I like the look of the green one on the left.  The greys look good, too.


----------



## Phiona88

Hat Trick said:


> I like the look of the green one on the left.  The greys look good, too.



Likewise, loving the green.


----------



## Meta

Hat Trick said:


> I like the look of the green one on the left.  The greys look good, too.


The one that looks gray is Vert Amande.


----------



## nicole0612

The middle green is lovely!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## noegirl

All very lovely.


----------



## Notorious Pink

noegirl said:


> Anyone excited about podium offerings?


I am! Considering the huge variety of new designs that are coming this season (Birkin Faubourg, Constance belt bag, miniminimini Kelly, weird Himalaya reboot clutch, etc), I can’t imagine what direction they will go in next season!


----------



## partialtopink

HKsai said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted these. Some A/W new seasonal colors.


Color name deets, please! I'm in trouble!


----------



## ayc

HKsai said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted these. Some A/W new seasonal colors.


you are awesome!! thank you for posting!!!


----------



## noegirl

BBC said:


> I am! Considering the huge variety of new designs that are coming this season (Birkin Faubourg, Constance belt bag, miniminimini Kelly, weird Himalaya reboot clutch, etc), I can’t imagine what direction they will go in next season!



Agreed!!! I was kinda wondering if folks were kinda keeping things hush. I know I put in my order and was sooo torn because there were sooooo many good offerings.


----------



## HKsai

HKsai said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted these. Some A/W new seasonal colors.





partialtopink said:


> Color name deets, please! I'm in trouble!





ayc said:


> you are awesome!! thank you for posting!!!



Top left is vert bosphore Mysore goat, clemence,and Togo. Swift got cut off but I can tell you that it looks divine!!! It’s like a darker malachite? I didn’t have a sample of malachite to compare but maybe new color had less blue undertone than malachite.

The top right is vert rousseau. It’s like a black green. It’s like green version of Bleu indigo (if not even closer to black).

Vert Amande as someone mentioned for the bottom right. Greenish gray. I can tell you it is so gorgeous.

The blue doesn’t have a French name and it is called ocean blue if I remember correctly. The Epsom swatch got cut off. I compared it to a bleu saphir epsom wallet and it is more true blue than Bleu saphir. I would say the ocean blue does not have any purple undertone to it when compared to Bleu saphir.

*P.S. it’s called deep blue and not ocean blue as corrected by @Meta. Thanks


----------



## Meta

HKsai said:


> The blue doesn’t have a French name and it is called ocean blue if I remember correctly. The Epsom swatch got cut off. I compared it to a bleu saphir epsom wallet and it is more true blue than Bleu saphir. I would say the ocean blue does not have any purple undertone to it when compared to Bleu saphir.


It's Deep Blue. I find the name to be confusing because it's more of a medium blue to my eye. I was expecting something darker given the name.


----------



## DR2014

HKsai said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted these. Some A/W new seasonal colors.


Beautiful!  Thanks for posting!  Do you know if there are going to be any new reds?


----------



## SDC2003

All the colors are beautiful. Thank you for sharing the info. I'm really loving that ocean blue.


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  Thanks for posting!  Do you know if there are going to be any new reds?


No, there isn't any new reds for FW19. The new colors were mentioned here.


----------



## FreddieMac

Has anyone heard any further intel on the colour combos for the felt B3t’s and whether these will have any internal pockets?

From press pics we’ve seen so far, it looks like Vert Bosphore and Béton (or Craie) are two of the options.


----------



## xiaoxiao

HKsai said:


> Not sure if anyone had posted these. Some A/W new seasonal colors.



Thanks SO much for sharing! Sorry OT but what is that beautiful barenia bag on the counter? (Presumably yours) looks divine!


----------



## DR2014

Meta said:


> No, there isn't any new reds for FW19. The new colors were mentioned here.


thanks, Meta.


----------



## HKsai

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks SO much for sharing! Sorry OT but what is that beautiful barenia bag on the counter? (Presumably yours) looks divine!


That’s the SA pouch! Not for sale


----------



## xiaoxiao

HKsai said:


> That’s the SA pouch! Not for sale




 oh the small cross body (I forgot the name)?  It looked huge for some reasons and got me all excited


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## HKsai

xiaoxiao said:


> oh the small cross body (I forgot the name)?  It looked huge for some reasons and got me all excited


We shall plot against our SAs and steal their pouch


----------



## xiaoxiao

HKsai said:


> We shall plot against our SAs and steal their pouch



 sounds good to me!


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> Has anyone heard any further intel on the colour combos for the felt B3t’s and whether these will have any internal pockets?
> 
> From press pics we’ve seen so far, it looks like Vert Bosphore and Béton (or Craie) are two of the options.


I'm not sure about internal pockets but the felt combos are Bleu Nuit/Noir, Gris Moyen/Noir, Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce. It's not Vert Bosphore as I thought it was originally. HTH.

ETA: I _assume_ the felt combos are the same for Birkin as it is for the Evelynes.


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> I'm not sure about internal pockets but the felt combos are Bleu Nuit/Noir, Gris Moyen/Noir, Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce. It's not Vert Bosphore as I thought it was originally. HTH.



THANK YOU!


----------



## GoldFish8

Just saw this pop up on insta from a reseller. This looks like the new vert Amande (the greenish grey)?


----------



## acrowcounted

GoldFish8 said:


> Just saw this pop up on insta from a reseller. This looks like the new vert Amande (the greenish grey)?


Wow, I love this.


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Just saw this pop up on insta from a reseller. This looks like the new vert Amande (the greenish grey)?


Thanks! It does look very gray.


----------



## Meta

Mali_ said:


> I still don’t know if it comes in box...if so, I’d try to get it in a heartbeat
> 
> Update: I was just told that they sell it in box calf w/PHW but it’s very rare. Have to have a few folks on the lookout.


Birkin Selliers are currently push offer only. The ones for  SS19 are Vache Naturelle or in Veau Monsieur in both sizes 30 and 35. The one that was shared is actually Veau Monsieur, not Epsom.  HTH.

ETA: It came in Box for the initial release sometime in 2017. Perhaps there might be some floating about?


----------



## leechiyong

Does anyone know if the Kelly charms will be considered like their other charms or will they actually be considered a Kelly?


----------



## DoggieBags

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone know if the Kelly charms will be considered like their other charms or will they actually be considered a Kelly?


They are considered charms


----------



## leechiyong

DoggieBags said:


> They are considered charms


Thank you!  That makes me super happy.


----------



## tramcaro

GoldFish8 said:


> Just saw this pop up on insta from a reseller. This looks like the new vert Amande (the greenish grey)?



If this is true, I kinda like it more than Etain...


----------



## Mali_

Meta said:


> Birkin Selliers are currently push offer only. The ones for  SS19 are Vache Naturelle or in Veau Monsieur in both sizes 30 and 35. The one that was shared is actually Veau Monsieur, not Epsom.  HTH.
> 
> ETA: It came in Box for the initial release sometime in 2017. Perhaps there might be some floating about?



Thanks tremendously for the additional info. A ‘baghunter’ in Paris told me she sold one two weeks ago - in box w/GHW so they’re around just not being sold generally. I would want it with PHW. Hopefully next year....I’ve learned to wait with H...


----------



## FreddieMac

First accessories showing on H.com in Vert Bosphore and Deep Blue - all in Swift


----------



## FreddieMac

Clic-H bag now available in sizes 33 and 21. Colours are Béton and Bleu Du Nord in Evercolor.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## GoldFish8

FreddieMac said:


> First accessories showing on H.com in Vert Bosphore and Deep Blue - all in Swift


Wow. Vert Bosphore is heavenly


----------



## acrowcounted

FreddieMac said:


> Clic-H bag now available in sizes 33 and 21. Colours are Béton and Bleu Du Nord in Evercolor.


Very cute bag! Any idea on pricing?


----------



## FreddieMac

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow. Vert Bosphore is heavenly



It really is Malachite's sexy older sister


----------



## LadyCupid

FreddieMac said:


> Clic-H bag now available in sizes 33 and 21. Colours are Béton and Bleu Du Nord in Evercolor.


Including the links.

Clic-H 21
https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/hermes-clic-h-21-bag-H077848CKP3/

Clic-H 33
https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/hermes-clic-h-33-bag-H077855CK8L/


----------



## FreddieMac

acrowcounted said:


> Very cute bag! Any idea on pricing?



33 - £5,270
21 - £3,880


----------



## disappeared

FreddieMac said:


> First accessories showing on H.com in Vert Bosphore and Deep Blue - all in Swift


I think deep blue is my chance to get “colvert”


----------



## chocochipjunkie

disappeared said:


> I think deep blue is my chance to get “colvert”


I was thinking the same. I wish we could see a side-by-side.


----------



## acrowcounted

Are suede leather bags coming back? I saw a tan/yellow Lindy in suede last night at the encore Las Vegas store and was surprised.


----------



## ladysarah

FreddieMac said:


> Clic-H bag now available in sizes 33 and 21. Colours are Béton and Bleu Du Nord in Evercolor.


This is VERY nice. Would love to see one in person.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> Are suede leather bags coming back? I saw a tan/yellow Lindy in suede last night at the encore Las Vegas store and was surprised.


I believe so! My sm podium ordered a doblis mini c for me. There was also a doblis verrou available in three colors


----------



## mauihappyplace

acrowcounted said:


> Are suede leather bags coming back? I saw a tan/yellow Lindy in suede last night at the encore Las Vegas store and was surprised.


There is yellow suede one also in Chicago window so perhaps...


----------



## chocochipjunkie

chocochipjunkie said:


> I was thinking the same. I wish we could see a side-by-side.


I got a Deep Blue pico in Clemence, in case you'd like to see the shade.

ETA: definitely more blue than Colvert, not seeing any green undertones like Colvert.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ermes-purchase.886190/page-2173#post-33199159

Also here's how it looks beside a window.

Found this picture online under sunlight.


----------



## disappeared

chocochipjunkie said:


> I got a Deep Blue pico in Clemence, in case you'd like to see the shade.
> 
> ETA: definitely more blue than Colvert, not seeing any green undertones like Colvert.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ermes-purchase.886190/page-2173#post-33199159
> 
> Also here's how it looks beside a window.
> 
> Found this picture online under sunlight.


Aww i was hoping it was more like colvert. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## disappeared

acrowcounted said:


> Are suede leather bags coming back? I saw a tan/yellow Lindy in suede last night at the encore Las Vegas store and was surprised.





LovingTheOrange said:


> I believe so! My sm podium ordered a doblis mini c for me. There was also a doblis verrou available in three colors





mauihappyplace said:


> There is yellow suede one also in Chicago window so perhaps...


Any pics? This is exciting!


----------



## Phiona88

Cute two tone picotin in Vert Bosphore and Deep Blue on reseller account:


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Phiona88 said:


> Cute two tone picotin in Vert Bosphore and Deep Blue on reseller account:



Whoa, that looks awesome! Love the concept. Would be cool if they made similar ones in highly contrasting colors as well!


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Are suede leather bags coming back? I saw a tan/yellow Lindy in suede last night at the encore Las Vegas store and was surprised.





mauihappyplace said:


> There is yellow suede one also in Chicago window so perhaps...


Just wanted to add a visual.  (Pic taken from reseller on IG)


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Just wanted to add a visual.  (Pic taken from reseller on IG)
> View attachment 4483514


Oh wow, that fits the description I wrote but nothing like the one I saw which was solid single color in Dijon mustard yellow. Interesting that they have a few models which are pretty similar!


----------



## honu

FreddieMac said:


> A couple of clearer pictures and new designs for the men's bags for next season.
> 
> The spray paint effect line is called Cosmos, with the new messenger called Ultrapla, meaning super flat



I haven’t seen the Cosmos but I was in Hermes SF yesterday. I wanted a crossbody bag but the Jypsiere and Evelyne are a big too big for me. The Jypsiere is also very heavy by itself so I was resigned to waiting for something smaller in the future. 

I was on the men’s side looking at their cashmere scarves when I spotted the Ultrapla on the men’s mannequin and asked to see it. It is totally flat and the interior has no pockets for anything but what I really liked was that it had a zipper on the top and also a zipper for the front pocket. I ended up buying this and couldn’t be happier  It’s lightweight and would be ideal for traveling and when I want to go hands free.


----------



## Notorious Pink

honu said:


> I was on the men’s side looking at their cashmere scarves when I spotted the Ultrapla on the men’s mannequin and asked to see it. It is totally flat and the interior has no pockets for anything but what I really liked was that it had a zipper on the top and also a zipper for the front pocket. I ended up buying this and couldn’t be happier  It’s lightweight and would be ideal for traveling and when I want to go hands free.


This sounds interesting. Please post pics!!!


----------



## dharma

honu said:


> I haven’t seen the Cosmos but I was in Hermes SF yesterday. I wanted a crossbody bag but the Jypsiere and Evelyne are a big too big for me. The Jypsiere is also very heavy by itself so I was resigned to waiting for something smaller in the future.
> 
> I was on the men’s side looking at their cashmere scarves when I spotted the Ultrapla on the men’s mannequin and asked to see it. It is totally flat and the interior has no pockets for anything but what I really liked was that it had a zipper on the top and also a zipper for the front pocket. I ended up buying this and couldn’t be happier  It’s lightweight and would be ideal for traveling and when I want to go hands free.


Congrats! I tried this bag yesterday and loved it.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> This sounds interesting. Please post pics!!!


I don't have a photo, but I was also curious so I googled it.
There is one online now, which may help with the visual a little.
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-ultrapla-bag-H078252CK89/


----------



## acrowcounted

nicole0612 said:


> I don't have a photo, but I was also curious so I googled it.
> There is one online now, which may help with the visual a little.
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-ultrapla-bag-H078252CK89/


This looks like a very cool upgrade from a TPM evelyne but I think they over priced it by about $1,000 imo. (Though I’m sure H knows better than I do.)


----------



## honu

View attachment 4483692
View attachment 4483691


BBC said:


> This sounds interesting. Please post pics!!!





BBC said:


> This sounds interesting. Please post pics!!!









Okay for reference, I am 5' tall. 

The first picture is of the Ultrapla with the longer strap in noir. The second picture is with the shorter strap in blue nuit (I think). I chose the longer strap so I can use it when I wear a heavy coat in the winter. The length of the strap can be adjusted (it's just untying and tying a knot).

I got the scarf and the Ultrapla!


----------



## azukitea

acrowcounted said:


> This looks like a very cool upgrade from a TPM evelyne but I think they over priced it by about $1,000 imo. (Though I’m sure H knows better than I do.)


I agree, the price is just ...


----------



## honu

azukitea said:


> I agree, the price is just ...



The price is not the cheapest, but for the convenience I'll take a zipper over a flap or fastening strap!


----------



## acrowcounted

honu said:


> View attachment 4483692
> View attachment 4483691
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484148
> 
> 
> Okay for reference, I am 5' tall.
> 
> The first picture is of the Ultrapla with the longer strap in noir. The second picture is with the shorter strap in blue nuit (I think). I chose the longer strap so I can use it when I wear a heavy coat in the winter. The length of the strap can be adjusted (it's just untying and tying a knot).
> 
> I got the scarf and the Ultrapla!


This looks great on you and bigger than I had envisioned from the H stock photo. The price point makes a bit more sense now for sure!


----------



## dharma

honu said:


> View attachment 4483692
> View attachment 4483691
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484148
> 
> 
> Okay for reference, I am 5' tall.
> 
> The first picture is of the Ultrapla with the longer strap in noir. The second picture is with the shorter strap in blue nuit (I think). I chose the longer strap so I can use it when I wear a heavy coat in the winter. The length of the strap can be adjusted (it's just untying and tying a knot).
> 
> I got the scarf and the Ultrapla!


It looks great on you!  I didn’t know there were two strap lengths available. I tried the shorter. At 5’3” it looked best crossbody in the back waist. It was awkward in the front. A longer strap would be perfect and more versatile. 
Many many years ago I was told by my SM that leather goods were priced according to how much work went into construction. At the time a new Drag bag was priced higher than a kelly! Not sure if that’s still the case, but this little bag is a lot more detailed than any size Evelyn.


----------



## nymeria

honu said:


> View attachment 4483692
> View attachment 4483691
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484148
> 
> 
> Okay for reference, I am 5' tall.
> 
> The first picture is of the Ultrapla with the longer strap in noir. The second picture is with the shorter strap in blue nuit (I think). I chose the longer strap so I can use it when I wear a heavy coat in the winter. The length of the strap can be adjusted (it's just untying and tying a knot).
> 
> I got the scarf and the Ultrapla!


Looks very chic on you. I love that you can adjust the strap length- that makes it even more versatile. Which color did you decide on?


----------



## honu

nymeria said:


> Looks very chic on you. I love that you can adjust the strap length- that makes it even more versatile. Which color did you decide on?



I got the black one with the longer strap. I love it



nymeria said:


> Looks very chic on you. I love that you can adjust the strap length- that makes it even more versatile. Which color did you decide on?






acrowcounted said:


> This looks great on you and bigger than I had envisioned from the H stock photo. The price point makes a bit more sense now for sure!



Thank you for the kind words! It's a good size for me.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

Looks like they're now producing verso mini Roulis. Beige de Weimar and Deep Blue both new colors for FW19. (Pic from reseller on Instagram)









Deep Blue Kelly Pochette in Swift phw


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sharing pictures of the new Clic-H 21 bag for reference - did not try the larger version which looked like a slim briefcase. RdC and Béton, Black was also on display. The bag is tiny but large enough for evenings. It fit my phone and large wallet (would say it fits the same amount a Rect. Chanel can hold). The clasp is easy to handle - pulling it down and the bag will flip open on one side. It was nice and the price point is close to reasonable for H standards. However, I was not fully convinced. Maybe a tad bit too understated?


----------



## mauihappyplace

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sharing pictures of the new Clic-H 21 bag for reference - did not try the larger version which looked like a slim briefcase. RdC and Béton, Black was also on display. The bag is tiny but large enough for evenings. It fit my phone and large wallet (would say it fits the same amount a Rect. Chanel can hold). The clasp is easy to handle - pulling it down and the bag will flip open on one side. It was nice and the price point is close to reasonable for H standards. However, I was not fully convinced. Maybe a tad bit too understated?
> 
> View attachment 4487700
> View attachment 4487701
> View attachment 4487702
> View attachment 4487703


I tried it last week and I am not convinced either. It’s a “nice” bag but for me that was it...


----------



## periogirl28

mauihappyplace said:


> I tried it last week and I am not convinced either. It’s a “nice” bag but for me that was it...


Perhaps a little too much like a Karo pouch on straps.


----------



## pinkorchid20

mauihappyplace said:


> I tried it last week and I am not convinced either. It’s a “nice” bag but for me that was it...


Agreed. I feel like this is a format that was missing in their line but they could have made more out of it.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps a little too much like a Karo pouch on straps.


Agreed! I find that the metal bar closure is so heavy and the body of the bag is too soft/squishy


----------



## Mila.K

Oh I love it. it is understated and simple and has a perfect size.


----------



## crazybag88

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps a little too much like a Karo pouch on straps.


Agree with you in that. That was my first thought when I saw the pics.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sharing pictures of the new Clic-H 21 bag for reference - did not try the larger version which looked like a slim briefcase. RdC and Béton, Black was also on display. The bag is tiny but large enough for evenings. It fit my phone and large wallet (would say it fits the same amount a Rect. Chanel can hold). The clasp is easy to handle - pulling it down and the bag will flip open on one side. It was nice and the price point is close to reasonable for H standards. However, I was not fully convinced. Maybe a tad bit too understated?
> 
> View attachment 4487700
> View attachment 4487701
> View attachment 4487702
> View attachment 4487703


Do any of the other old timers think this looks like a Karo with a strap?


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps a little too much like a Karo pouch on straps.


Lol asked and answered!!!


----------



## zjajkj

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sharing pictures of the new Clic-H 21 bag for reference - did not try the larger version which looked like a slim briefcase. RdC and Béton, Black was also on display. The bag is tiny but large enough for evenings. It fit my phone and large wallet (would say it fits the same amount a Rect. Chanel can hold). The clasp is easy to handle - pulling it down and the bag will flip open on one side. It was nice and the price point is close to reasonable for H standards. However, I was not fully convinced. Maybe a tad bit too understated?
> 
> View attachment 4487700
> View attachment 4487701
> View attachment 4487702
> View attachment 4487703



So pretty!! I love them especially how the strap can double up as a shoulder strap.


----------



## Lovebb12

Can anyone kindly let me know when will SMs share the new H color for bags of S/S20?

I personally found the A/W 19 a bit dull.


----------



## Meta

Lovebb12 said:


> Can anyone kindly let me know when will SMs share the new H color for bags of S/S20?
> 
> I personally found the A/W 19 a bit dull.


All stores should have finished their podium by now. Please check with your local store.


----------



## shopaholicious

CLIC-H 21 just popped up on h.com

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-clic-h-21-bag-H077848CK8L/


----------



## momasaurus

shopaholicious said:


> CLIC-H 21 just popped up on h.com
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-clic-h-21-bag-H077848CK8L/


I saw this yesterday at Madison. They also have a yellow (sorry, don't know the color name). The H on the side, where the hardware meets, is so cute. I'm not a fan of the strap, but it looks great as an understated clutch. Very 1960s.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shopaholicious said:


> CLIC-H 21 just popped up on h.com
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-clic-h-21-bag-H077848CK8L/


Wow! I really like this bag now that I see it from all angles!


----------



## NewBe

HELP!  Anyone knows the name of this bag?  and what colors and leathers are available?
IG stated  Simone Hermes, but I think pretty99 mentioned San Ceinture.   Are they the same bag?
TIA


----------



## FreddieMac

NewBe said:


> HELP!  Anyone knows the name of this bag?  and what colors and leathers are available?
> IG stated  Simone Hermes, but I think pretty99 mentioned San Ceinture.   Are they the same bag?
> TIA



I believe this is the Sac Ceinture, which literally translates to belt bag, and therefore in-sync with the design. That H post seems to be quite inaccurate as it also refers to the bag being in Barenia, but it doesn't look like it from the one in the image above!


----------



## GoldFish8

FreddieMac said:


> I believe this is the Sac Ceinture, which literally translates to belt bag, and therefore in-sync with the design. That H post seems to be quite inaccurate as it also refers to the bag being in Barenia, but it doesn't look like it from the one in the image above!


I think from a post awhile ago here that it is Barenia Faubourg. Only reason I remember is because I was (still am) excited for colored Barenia Faubourg bags!!


----------



## FreddieMac

GoldFish8 said:


> I think from a post awhile ago here that it is Barenia Faubourg. Only reason I remember is because I was (still am) excited for colored Barenia Faubourg bags!!



Oooh! I totally missed that, could be an exciting, dangerous, development!


----------



## DR2014

Ladybaga said:


> DR2014,
> This is what happened to me when I got my red kelly in 2014.  SA and SM told me that I was first on the list to be offered when it came in. It was a PO, so I just had to sit back and wait for it. (Totally worth the wait, too!)  Congratulations on the GREAT NEWS!!!


Sadly I have an update on this, the red kelly I was hoping for didn't come.  My home store received different reds than what I was hoping for, and I didn't want to settle for the "wrong" color.  I am going to wait and see on the red.  In the meanwhile, my SA said the 2nd item on my wish list may be coming in this month so I am hoping for that!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

DR2014 said:


> Sadly I have an update on this, the red kelly I was hoping for didn't come.  My home store received different reds than what I was hoping for, and I didn't want to settle for the "wrong" color.  I am going to wait and see on the red.  In the meanwhile, my SA said the 2nd item on my wish list may be coming in this month so I am hoping for that!!!


Oh my goodness! I am so sorry that it didn't come in.  The good news is, there will always be a beautiful red or other colors that will make you swoon! I hope you love what you see in your store! That is also wonderful that your SA has the 2nd item coming in.  I have been waiting for a long time for a Vert Vertigo 30 B with PHW.  If it doesn't come in, my sweet store said that I could be on the list for one in Cactus.  The Cactus is another GORGEOUS green! Hopefully one of the two will come in soon. ( I would honestly be thrilled with either the VV or C Birkin 30 phw.)  One thing Hermes has taught me is patience.   I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## DR2014

Ladybaga said:


> Oh my goodness! I am so sorry that it didn't come in.  The good news is, there will always be a beautiful red or other colors that will make you swoon! I hope you love what you see in your store! That is also wonderful that your SA has the 2nd item coming in.  I have been waiting for a long time for a Vert Vertigo 30 B with PHW.  If it doesn't come in, my sweet store said that I could be on the list for one in Cactus.  The Cactus is another GORGEOUS green! Hopefully one of the two will come in soon. ( I would honestly be thrilled with either the VV or C Birkin 30 phw.)  One thing Hermes has taught me is patience.   I can't wait to see what you get!


Thank you, Ladybaga!  I greatly appreciate the sympathy and words of wisdom.  I love Cactus too - and Vert Vertigo!  I hope you get your Birkin soon.  My SA said it will be a gold K 32 - I saw a 35 a few months ago, but it was too big.

I was waiting for a rouge H kelly, which has come in in sombrero, but I want a more care free leather like togo.  Rouge de Couer and Rouge Piment (sp??) have also come in but they are not the right colors for me, although beautiful...

Please post when your Birkin comes in!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, Ladybaga!  I greatly appreciate the sympathy and words of wisdom.  I love Cactus too - and Vert Vertigo!  I hope you get your Birkin soon.  My SA said it will be a gold K 32 - I saw a 35 a few months ago, but it was too big.
> 
> I was waiting for a rouge H kelly, which has come in in sombrero, but I want a more care free leather like togo.  Rouge de Couer and Rouge Piment (sp??) have also come in but they are not the right colors for me, although beautiful...
> 
> Please post when your Birkin comes in!!!!


Gold Kelly 32 is dreamy!!! Thank you for your good wishes on my wait. It’s nice to be here on tpf knowing others are waiting , too.  It’s always best to wait for the right combo. These bags are lifetime purchases, so you don’t want any buyer’s remorse.  No doubt, your red Kelly will find its way to you. In the meantime, gold is the perfect neutral and you will love that classic Kelly. I love my gold Togo 35 B. I’ve had her for 8 years and she is still going strong!


----------



## mauihappyplace

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, Ladybaga!  I greatly appreciate the sympathy and words of wisdom.  I love Cactus too - and Vert Vertigo!  I hope you get your Birkin soon.  My SA said it will be a gold K 32 - I saw a 35 a few months ago, but it was too big.
> 
> I was waiting for a rouge H kelly, which has come in in sombrero, but I want a more care free leather like togo.  Rouge de Couer and Rouge Piment (sp??) have also come in but they are not the right colors for me, although beautiful...
> 
> Please post when your Birkin comes in!!!!


The first bag I was offered by my SA was K32 Gold... honestly I was t sure but when I saw it I grabbed and it has become a huge staple... it wears very well. I hope you like it. I just got my RC B30 which was a great red so maybe that is something to be on the lookout for. The color is a true red. Hang in there on your quest


----------



## DR2014

mauihappyplace said:


> The first bag I was offered by my SA was K32 Gold... honestly I was t sure but when I saw it I grabbed and it has become a huge staple... it wears very well. I hope you like it. I just got my RC B30 which was a great red so maybe that is something to be on the lookout for. The color is a true red. Hang in there on your quest


Thank you, @mauihappyplace! I saw pictures of your RC B30, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## NewBe

FreddieMac said:


> I believe this is the Sac Ceinture, which literally translates to belt bag, and therefore in-sync with the design. That H post seems to be quite inaccurate as it also refers to the bag being in Barenia, but it doesn't look like it from the one in the image above!





GoldFish8 said:


> I think from a post awhile ago here that it is Barenia Faubourg. Only reason I remember is because I was (still am) excited for colored Barenia Faubourg bags!!


Thank you both for the confirmation.


----------



## Jaaanice

FreddieMac said:


> It really is Malachite's sexy older sister


AGREED!!!!!!


----------



## Jaaanice

hi~ was wondering if anyone have any details on leather and color for the kelly danse? I am so so so interested in that! I tried doing a search.. but i think my searching skill is not great... also the constance belt bag !! TIA~


----------



## eagle1002us

GoldFish8 said:


> Saw this on a reseller IG account. Mauve S. with RGHW ... I haven’t seen this combo in a K before. Or even RGHW On a pink (ish) color. I think it looks lovely!


So this is for A/W 2019?   This pastel?   Well, it's definitely pretty and I have been wondering when H would come out with a lavender bag.   
Any pictures of a bag in kraft?  I know its a reissue.   I'm looking forward to it.  I liked kraft better than gold, etoupe, etain, all the classic H neutrals.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

eagle1002us said:


> So this is for A/W 2019?   This pastel?   Well, it's definitely pretty and I have been wondering when H would come out with a lavender bag.
> Any pictures of a bag in kraft?  I know its a reissue.   I'm looking forward to it.  I liked kraft better than gold, etoupe, etain, all the classic H neutrals.


Mauve Sylvestre is a SS19 color.


----------



## eagle1002us

disappeared said:


> I think deep blue is my chance to get “colvert”


Agreed.   That's the color I thought of when I saw deep blue on line.  A kind of teal.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Some tidbits I found out about the new season...
Vert criquet is a new avocado green colour coming, and there’s also a light blue similar to blue glacier.
Cosmographia will be coming as a shawl 
There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one


----------



## GoldFish8

MsHermesAU said:


> Some tidbits I found out about the new season...
> Vert criquet is a new avocado green colour coming, and there’s also a light blue similar to blue glacier.
> Cosmographia will be coming as a shawl
> There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one


Good to know! I had to leave a cosmographia at the store because I’m not a fan of “normal” silks anymore (too stiff.. much prefer the washed silks).. but I loved the colors! So if it came in cashmere then so much yes!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

MsHermesAU said:


> Some tidbits I found out about the new season...
> Vert criquet is a new avocado green colour coming, and there’s also a light blue similar to blue glacier.
> Cosmographia will be coming as a shawl
> There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one


Avocado green sounds amazing like it has great potential!   I can’t wait to see this.


----------



## MsHermesAU

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Avocado green sounds amazing like it has great potential!   I can’t wait to see this.


speciale_ has shared a photo of it on Instagram


----------



## xxDxx

MsHermesAU said:


> Some tidbits I found out about the new season...
> Vert criquet is a new avocado green colour coming, and there’s also a light blue similar to blue glacier.
> Cosmographia will be coming as a shawl
> There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one


Can’t wait to see what the light blue looks like! Thank you for the info!


----------



## De sac

MsHermesAU said:


> There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one


Many thanks @MsHermesAU !
Yesterday I was in the boutique and the SA mentioned a thinner CDC..although I was hoping it was in a belt, I am hunting for one in an old stock somewhere...


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Special podium pieces from Fall/Winter 19/20:

Birkin Touch with ostrich and crocodile in two color combinations (Cognac/Miel & Violine/Cassie)
Birkin/Kelly (varying sizes) tri-color crocodile
Kelly 20 verso
Birkin 25/30 crocodile sellier in three colors (push offer only)
Trim bag (push offer only)


----------



## De sac

Trim!


----------



## Culoucou

Would love to know what this new lighter blue is called!


----------



## hannahsophia

De sac said:


> Trim!


 I heard the trim will also be able to be worn cross body.


----------



## nymeria

hannahsophia said:


> I heard the trim will also be able to be worn cross body.


Very smart- that's a key element for sales for this ( IMHO)


----------



## De sac

hannahsophia said:


> I heard the trim will also be able to be worn cross body.





nymeria said:


> Very smart- that's a key element for sales for this ( IMHO)



Game changer. Has anyone seen pics? Wondering how this will compare to Jypsiere / Evie / Halzan.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Mo12 said:


> Trim bag (push offer only)



A Trim in some pop colors would be amazing!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## craielover

Mo12 said:


> Special podium pieces from Fall/Winter 19/20:
> 
> Birkin Touch with ostrich and crocodile in two color combinations (Cognac/Miel & Violine/Cassie)
> Birkin/Kelly (varying sizes) tri-color crocodile
> Kelly 20 verso
> Birkin 25/30 crocodile sellier in three colors (push offer only)
> Trim bag (push offer only)


Some interesting ideas here... Not sure how ostrich and crocodile will look on the same bag though.


----------



## tramcaro

MsHermesAU said:


> Some tidbits I found out about the new season...
> Vert criquet is a new avocado green colour coming, and there’s also a light blue similar to blue glacier.
> Cosmographia will be coming as a shawl
> There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one



Is this for Spring 2020?  Oooh, love blue glacier and blue lin... hoping it will be something as pretty as that...


----------



## Meta

MsHermesAU said:


> There’s a new variation of the Collier de chien bracelet which is half the width of the current one


Yes, press pics of this was posted in the AW19 thread here, here and here. 


De sac said:


> Many thanks @MsHermesAU !
> Yesterday I was in the boutique and the SA mentioned a thinner CDC..although I was hoping it was in a belt, I am hunting for one in an old stock somewhere...


It's supposed to also come in a belt. It was posted here and here.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Yes, press pics of this was posted in the AW19 thread here, here and here.
> 
> It's supposed to also come in a belt. It was posted here and here.


All of the pics show the "buckle" closure... do you know if the "face" looks like?


----------



## MsHermesAU

Meta said:


> Yes, press pics of this was posted in the AW19 thread here, here and here.
> 
> It's supposed to also come in a belt. It was posted here and here.


That is brilliant, thank you! I totally missed these photos


----------



## MsHermesAU

tramcaro said:


> Is this for Spring 2020?  Oooh, love blue glacier and blue lin... hoping it will be something as pretty as that...


I believe so


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mo12 said:


> Special podium pieces from Fall/Winter 19/20:
> 
> Birkin Touch with ostrich and crocodile in two color combinations (Cognac/Miel & Violine/Cassie)
> Birkin/Kelly (varying sizes) tri-color crocodile
> Kelly 20 verso
> Birkin 25/30 crocodile sellier in three colors (push offer only)
> Trim bag (push offer only)



OMG!!! I don’t know what to freak out about first!!!!!

Violine? Cross body trim? KELLY 20 VERSO???? 
(I hope I hope I hope my SA ordered this for me)
Cannot wait for color details!

Thanks so much for the info, everyone!


----------



## De sac

Meta said:


> Yes, press pics of this was posted in the AW19 thread here, here and here.
> 
> It's supposed to also come in a belt. It was posted here and here.



@Meta Once again thank you! I somehow missed those, probably in the sales flurry. I know it's not the easiest to re-find and re-post, so double thanks. 

 Also, it shows that the new design does not make my heart sing / add to my collection like the old version.
I do love the variation on the lock belt, in addition to the lock scarf ring, I'm excited. Just when I thought I was out....


----------



## FreddieMac

Felt Evelyne's starting to show up on Instagram resellers - this one courtesy of qbabydoll.

Not sure about the transition between leather and felt, but otherwise love how this is harking back to the toile versions of yore.

I wonder how an Evy Sellier could look in this style?


----------



## GoldFish8

Vert Bosphore. I know it’s a “Vert”... but to me it is more blue. Like a greenish blue, vs a bluish green. Either way, it’s a very nicecolor. Goes well with everything. Is much darker in indoor lighting. Here are some pics with indoor and outdoor lighting.


----------



## Jaaanice

GoldFish8 said:


> Vert Bosphore. I know it’s a “Vert”... but to me it is more blue. Like a greenish blue, vs a bluish green. Either way, it’s a very nicecolor. Goes well with everything. Is much darker in indoor lighting. Here are some pics with indoor and outdoor lighting.


very nice~!!!! at first I thought it looked like a darker slightly bluer Malachite now i feel like its closer to blue colvert? its such a nice color! congrats!!!


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> Vert Bosphore. I know it’s a “Vert”... but to me it is more blue. Like a greenish blue, vs a bluish green. Either way, it’s a very nicecolor. Goes well with everything. Is much darker in indoor lighting. Here are some pics with indoor and outdoor lighting.


Beautiful color, dear Goldfish! 
I also agree Vert Bosphore has hint of blue and I love it!


----------



## acrowcounted

GoldFish8 said:


> Vert Bosphore. I know it’s a “Vert”... but to me it is more blue. Like a greenish blue, vs a bluish green. Either way, it’s a very nicecolor. Goes well with everything. Is much darker in indoor lighting. Here are some pics with indoor and outdoor lighting.


Wow, so different than the website! Thanks for posting this. I love it and feel like it’s less redundant with my Vert Vertigo one now so will seek it out. Congrats!


----------



## GoldFish8

Jaaanice said:


> very nice~!!!! at first I thought it looked like a darker slightly bluer Malachite now i feel like its closer to blue colvert? its such a nice color! congrats!!!



Yess! I think it looks like a greener Colvert. It’s very similar to colvert but more green. There is more life to it than Colvert, if that makes sense. 



renet said:


> Beautiful color, dear Goldfish!
> I also agree Vert Bosphore has hint of blue and I love it!



Thank you dear! It really is a unique color. But, because it is such a chamelion, it kinda goes with everything. Day/night and spring/summer/fall/winter .. 



acrowcounted said:


> Wow, so different than the website! Thanks for posting this. I love it and feel like it’s less redundant with my Vert Vertigo one now so will seek it out. Congrats!



No problem! I figured that’s why I should post this particular color. So diff from what the website is showing. Also, TOTALLY different from Vert vertigo. I don’t feel you’d have redundancy issues with VV and VB!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Twin bag from Australia H website


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Inkbluelover said:


> Twin bag from Australia H website


I saw this... it’s very expensive!


----------



## xiaoxiao

FreddieMac said:


> Felt Evelyne's starting to show up on Instagram resellers - this one courtesy of qbabydoll.
> 
> Not sure about the transition between leather and felt, but otherwise love how this is harking back to the toile versions of yore.
> 
> I wonder how an Evy Sellier could look in this style?




Love this!!! Would be perfect for Oktoberfest.


----------



## Inkbluelover

MsHermesAU said:


> I saw this... it’s very expensive!


It can be separated as two bags. From this point of view, each bag costs $7k.


----------



## forever132

Can I please ask if anyone got any intel about colors available for SS20 yet? Wondering what colors will be coming next year, thanks!


----------



## louise_elouise

forever132 said:


> Can I please ask if anyone got any intel about colors available for SS20 yet? Wondering what colors will be coming next year, thanks!


Yes and/or the theme!!


----------



## Phiona88

Some comparison shots for this season’s colors:


----------



## ganrd

Interesting how vert amande looks more green on the H website.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ganrd said:


> View attachment 4512267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how vert amande looks more green on the H website.


I think this is more accurate of what vert amande looks like. It only looks more grey in certain lighting but still very strong green undertone


----------



## QuelleFromage

ganrd said:


> View attachment 4512267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how vert amande looks more green on the H website.


It looks much more grey to me in person, but I have noticed that my boutique lighting dulls colors a bit.


----------



## jyyanks

QuelleFromage said:


> It looks much more grey to me in person, but I have noticed that my boutique lighting dulls colors a bit.



What did you think of this color?  I definitely need to add etain to my collection but this caught my eye. I haven’t seen it in person.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jyyanks said:


> What did you think of this color?  I definitely need to add etain to my collection but this caught my eye. I haven’t seen it in person.


It was a nice soft grey with some depth. My SA only showed me small items...she loved it and I wasn’t as impressed. Again, my boutique lighting is weird, And I’d like to see in a full bag, but to me on first look Vert de Gris is a much more interesting color.  I would love to see that revived. 
The last batch of étain seems really beautiful. I’m trying to figure out next bag myself...I have been ruthlessly editing and only one addition is planned.


----------



## Lady_S

I was recently offered a vert amande kelly and I agree - it does have a green undertone to it under the sunlight but not as green as the one shown on the H website in real life.

Here is a photo of it! Hope this helps!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lady_S said:


> I was recently offered a vert amande kelly and I agree - it does have a green undertone to it under the sunlight but not as green as the one shown on the H website in real life.
> 
> Here is a photo of it! Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4512766


WOW! That is Gorgeous!!!!! Not normally a color I'd look at twice but this one I'd BUY!


----------



## Lady_S

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! That is Gorgeous!!!!! Not normally a color I'd look at twice but this one I'd BUY!



Thank you!! and the great thing is that it actually matches with all of my summer and winter clothes since my wardrobe consists of mostly whites blacks blues and greys


----------



## FreddieMac

So it looks like the special edition Birkin Faubourg will also come in blue - image courtesy of H Sevres Instagram.
I believe this is the cover of the A/W Monde d'Hermès magazine.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## jyyanks

QuelleFromage said:


> It was a nice soft grey with some depth. My SA only showed me small items...she loved it and I wasn’t as impressed. Again, my boutique lighting is weird, And I’d like to see in a full bag, but to me on first look Vert de Gris is a much more interesting color.  I would love to see that revived.
> The last batch of étain seems really beautiful. I’m trying to figure out next bag myself...I have been ruthlessly editing and only one addition is planned.



It will be a few months until my next bag but I definitely need a gray. Etain is #1 on list but some of these new green/grays are interesting. I agree that vert de Gris is interesting!  I’m going to stalk the forum before I make my ask! 



Lady_S said:


> I was recently offered a vert amande kelly and I agree - it does have a green undertone to it under the sunlight but not as green as the one shown on the H website in real life.
> 
> Here is a photo of it! Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4512766



What a stunning and unique bag!  This color is a chameleon. Hopefully the store has some accessories I can check out.


----------



## honhon

Lady_S said:


> I was recently offered a vert amande kelly and I agree - it does have a green undertone to it under the sunlight but not as green as the one shown on the H website in real life.
> 
> Here is a photo of it! Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4512766


reminds me of bleu orage few years ago


----------



## ladysarah

Absolutely stunning 


Lady_S said:


> I was recently offered a vert amande kelly and I agree - it does have a green undertone to it under the sunlight but not as green as the one shown on the H website in real life.
> 
> Here is a photo of it! Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4512766


----------



## hannahsophia

I found this on the gram. Not all the tags make sense to me but it does look like nata (the creme color) and criquet (green).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cute pieces but wow on the keyword (hashtag) spamming...


----------



## FreddieMac

In addition to @hannahsophia's earlier post, quite a few images of SS20 have been posted to both Speciale._ and Naznazif1 Instagrams.

New colours seem to include the already mentioned Vert Cricquet and Nata as well as Bleu Brume.

Lots of interesting and wonderful bags, whether these all come through or not, who knows. Wooden Kelly mini in pin oak with aluminium backing and Barenia details, Trim with tassels or knotted out of silk, Kelly To Go and Constance To Go WOCs, a Toolbox/Cinetic hybrid, Birkins and Bolides with gradient patterns, painted Birkin/Kelly, a utility belt variant of the trench coats and it appears the return of the Kelly Picnic large-size.

And if that wasn't enough, bag accessories galore; new horseshoes, Oran sandals and miniature scarves!


----------



## FreddieMac

Bag accessories


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> In addition to @hannahsophia's earlier post, quite a few images of SS20 have been posted to both Speciale._ and Naznazif1 Instagrams.
> 
> New colours seem to include the already mentioned Vert Cricquet and Nata as well as Bleu Brume.
> 
> Lots of interesting and wonderful bags, whether these all come through or not, who knows. Wooden Kelly mini in pin oak with aluminium backing and Barenia details, Trim with tassels or knotted out of silk, Kelly To Go and Constance To Go WOCs, a Toolbox/Cinetic hybrid, Birkins and Bolides with gradient patterns, painted Birkin/Kelly, a utility belt variant of the trench coats and it appears the return of the Kelly Picnic large-size.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, bag accessories galore; new horseshoes, Oran sandals and miniature scarves!


Thanks for sharing these images.  Helps me to see what was described by my SA. The oak Kelly is strictly push offer. As we know with all things H, push offers sometimes *do not* end up going into production to say nothing of the price.





These are the Rainbow series bags available in Birkin 35 and Bolide 1923 (in what seems like size 30 to me based on the pic). There's two options as seen below, one is Sunrise while the other is Sunset.


This is the Cargo Birkin 35 (in canvas) with a removable cup holder.




These Kelly To Go and Constance To Go will replace the existing wallets. (i.e., moving forward we won't see existing Kelly and Constance wallets available for podium orders.)




Last but not least, the Oran sandal charm is around 500€ or more


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Thanks for sharing these images.  Helps me to see what was described by my SA. The oak Kelly is strictly push offer. As we know with all things H, push offers sometimes *do not* end up going into production to say nothing of the price.
> 
> These are the Rainbow series bags available in Birkin 35 and Bolide 1923 (in what seems like size 30 to me based on the pic). There's two options as seen below, one is Sunrise while the other is Sunset.
> 
> This is the Cargo Birkin 35 with a removable cup holder.
> 
> These Kelly To Go and Constance To Go will replace the existing wallets. (i.e., moving forward we won't see existing Kelly and Constance wallets available for podium orders.)
> 
> Last but not least, the Oran sandal charm is around 500€ or more



Thanks for the additional info - I hope I didn't break any rules posting these, both local or from the almighty orange heavens, but in my mind if they are available on Instagram/being shown by resellers, surely I'm OK?!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Finally a woc I like!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Thank you for posting these great images and info.

I'm dying over the Oran charms!  How freaking cute!

The sunset bolide looks sad to me with the down turned direction of color.  I think it needs a good laugh or a cocktail.


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for the additional info - I hope I didn't break any rules posting these, both local or from the almighty orange heavens, but in my mind if they are available on Instagram/being shown by resellers, surely I'm OK?!


 Guess we'll find out when @Vlad potters about and let us know he's received another DMCA takedown on this.  That said, you credited the images accordingly so if anything, the actual source should be at fault.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you for posting these great images and info.
> 
> I'm dying over the Oran charms!  How freaking cute!
> 
> The sunset bolide looks sad to me with the down turned direction of color.  I think it needs a good laugh or a cocktail.



Btw ditto this!  @FreddieMac and many others who are in the know for posting new intels.


----------



## Serva1

Really like the strap option for KW and Constance wallet. Like the halzan, the strap can be removed and it can be carried as a clutch. Thank you for posting pics


----------



## De sac

Serva1 said:


> Really like the strap option for KW and Constance wallet. Like the halzan, the strap can be removed and it can be carried as a clutch. Thank you for posting pics



Seems like people have been asking for this or making their own so good on H to have done it!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Serva1

De sac said:


> Seems like people have been asking for this or making their own so good on H to have done it!



My thoughts exactly, I’ve been using a twilly or the thinnest H belt as a strap for my KWs. I might add a Constance wallet with strap to my collection!


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Thank for taking me to this thread and all the information!!!



Meta said:


> Thanks for sharing these images.  Helps me to see what was described by my SA. The oak Kelly is strictly push offer. As we know with all things H, push offers sometimes *do not* end up going into production to say nothing of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Rainbow series bags available in Birkin 35 and Bolide 1923 (in what seems like size 30 to me based on the pic). There's two options as seen below, one is Sunrise while the other is Sunset.
> View attachment 4519848
> 
> This is the Cargo Birkin 35 (in canvas) with a removable cup holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Kelly To Go and Constance To Go will replace the existing wallets. (i.e., moving forward we won't see existing Kelly and Constance wallets available for podium orders.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the Oran sandal charm is around 500€ or more





Meta said:


> Thanks for sharing these images.  Helps me to see what was described by my SA. The oak Kelly is strictly push offer. As we know with all things H, push offers sometimes *do not* end up going into production to say nothing of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Rainbow series bags available in Birkin 35 and Bolide 1923 (in what seems like size 30 to me based on the pic). There's two options as seen below, one is Sunrise while the other is Sunset.
> View attachment 4519848
> 
> This is the Cargo Birkin 35 (in canvas) with a removable cup holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Kelly To Go and Constance To Go will replace the existing wallets. (i.e., moving forward we won't see existing Kelly and Constance wallets available for podium orders.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the Oran sandal charm is around 500€ or more


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you for posting these great images and info.
> 
> *I'm dying over the Oran charms!  How freaking cute!*
> 
> The sunset bolide looks sad to me with the down turned direction of color.  I think it needs a good laugh or a cocktail.


Gahhhhhhhh me tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phiona88

OMG finally! I love these To Go wallet bags! 



Meta said:


> These Kelly To Go and Constance To Go will replace the existing wallets. (i.e., moving forward we won't see existing Kelly and Constance wallets available for podium orders.)


----------



## De sac

Phiona88 said:


> OMG finally! I love these To Go wallet bags!



Have my name on the list for one! Would love this in a bright colour!


----------



## nicole0612

De sac said:


> Have my name on the list for one! Would love this in a bright colour!


Which to go style did you choose?


----------



## De sac

nicole0612 said:


> Which to go style did you choose?


Kelly. The H on the Constance is not really my style and I get matchy matchy with my hardware, so that could get expensive.


----------



## doni

So many beautiful things and I like they are bringing back the Trim.


----------



## De sac

louise_elouise said:


> Yes and/or the theme!!



2020 theme: Innovation


----------



## louise_elouise

De sac said:


> 2020 theme: Innovation


ooh!  haha H is catching on to corporate lingo 

Could be amazing though!


----------



## eagle1002us

FreddieMac said:


> In addition to @hannahsophia's earlier post, quite a few images of SS20 have been posted to both Speciale._ and Naznazif1 Instagrams.
> 
> New colours seem to include the already mentioned Vert Cricquet and Nata as well as Bleu Brume.
> 
> Lots of interesting and wonderful bags, whether these all come through or not, who knows. Wooden Kelly mini in pin oak with aluminium backing and Barenia details, Trim with tassels or knotted out of silk, Kelly To Go and Constance To Go WOCs, a Toolbox/Cinetic hybrid, Birkins and Bolides with gradient patterns, painted Birkin/Kelly, a utility belt variant of the trench coats and it appears the return of the Kelly Picnic large-size.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, bag accessories galore; new horseshoes, Oran sandals and miniature scarves!


Do you know what is the name of the yellow color?


----------



## eagle1002us

xiaoxiao said:


> Love this!!! Would be perfect for Oktoberfest.


This felt bag would go marvelously with a Geiger jacket, the type of Austrian jacket made of loden felted wool, don't you think?


----------



## xiaoxiao

eagle1002us said:


> This felt bag would go marvelously with a Geiger jacket, the type of Austrian jacket made of loden felted wool, don't you think?



Yes!!! Or anything by Meindl!


----------



## Coconuts40

Oh wow, I love the Constance To Go, I have been planning to purchase my first Constance wallet, perhaps I will wait.  Is it confirmed the "To Go" wallets are definitely a 2020 production or just a vision?  TIA.


----------



## Jaaanice

Thanks for the intel! Going in tomorrow to bother my SA about these “to go” wallets 

and the new Kelly lock bracelet & necklace are finally being released tmr in my city! she saved me one of each so excited to see them


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Rhl2987

Jaaanice said:


> Thanks for the intel! Going in tomorrow to bother my SA about these “to go” wallets
> 
> and the new Kelly lock bracelet & necklace are finally being released tmr in my city! she saved me one of each so excited to see them


Please post pictures of the bracelet and necklace! I’d be interested to see them.


----------



## De sac

Rhl2987 said:


> Please post pictures of the bracelet and necklace! I’d be interested to see them.



Yes please!


----------



## Jaaanice

Rhl2987 said:


> Please post pictures of the bracelet and necklace! I’d be interested to see them.





De sac said:


> Yes please!


Will do!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I hope they make the to go Constance wallet in barenia. Good thing I haven’t found it yet, now I will focus on a barenia one!


----------



## Meta

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh wow, I love the Constance To Go, I have been planning to purchase my first Constance wallet, perhaps I will wait.  Is it confirmed the "To Go" wallets are definitely a 2020 production or just a vision?  TIA.


They were available at recent podium that's for Spring/Summer 2020. I would say they would be in production given how functional the additional leather strap would be.


----------



## nicole0612

De sac said:


> Kelly. The H on the Constance is not really my style and I get matchy matchy with my hardware, so that could get expensive.


I agree, I prefer that once as well. Though I do still like the cinhetic to go, and certainly easier to get


----------



## Coconuts40

Meta said:


> They were available at recent podium that's for Spring/Summer 2020. I would say they would be in production given how functional the additional leather strap would be.



Thank you @Meta , that's exciting news!!


----------



## FreddieMac

eagle1002us said:


> Do you know what is the name of the yellow color?



I'm afraid I don't - it's not explicitly called out in the Instagram posts. Perhaps it's still Jaune de Naples from SS'19?


----------



## sparklyprincess

De sac said:


> Seems like people have been asking for this or making their own so good on H to have done it!



This removable strap style is actually not new to H. It’s similar to the removable strap on their vintage Annie clutch. I wonder if the dimensions on these will be the same as the wallets, or slightly bigger. The vintage Annie and Lydie clutches were slightly bigger. But I guess those were true clutches, and these are more “wallets on a strap”.


----------



## bluerosespf

sparklyprincess said:


> This removable strap style is actually not new to H. It’s similar to the removable strap on their vintage Annie clutch. I wonder if the dimensions on these will be the same as the wallets, or slightly bigger. The vintage Annie and Lydie clutches were slightly bigger. But I guess those were true clutches, and these are more “wallets on a strap”.



The Convoyeur has the same strap attachment.


----------



## WKN

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh wow, I love the Constance To Go, I have been planning to purchase my first Constance wallet, perhaps I will wait.  Is it confirmed the "To Go" wallets are definitely a 2020 production or just a vision?  TIA.


Was informed by the Hermes director in my country that they are going for production. Both of our reactions were: What took them so long?


----------



## Coconuts40

WKN said:


> Was informed by the Hermes director in my country that they are going for production. Both of our reactions were: What took them so long?


Thanks for the intel, and so true, such a no brainer to create these!


----------



## De sac

Very exciting news indeed. I am still discovering the treasure trove of vintage styles, many of which speak to me more than some of the current ones! @sparklyprincess


----------



## foxyqt

I think I neeeeed a Kelly To Go wallet in my life!!


----------



## Jaaanice

Rhl2987 said:


> Please post pictures of the bracelet and necklace! I’d be interested to see them.





De sac said:


> Yes please!


As promised! 

I ordered the bracelet in etoupe and passed on the necklace and earrings. Hermes earrings gives me an allergic reaction so I’m scared the necklace will do the same.  LOVE the bracelet though!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## De sac

Jaaanice said:


> As promised!
> 
> I ordered the bracelet in etoupe and passed on the necklace and earrings. Hermes earrings gives me an allergic reaction so I’m scared the necklace will do the same.  LOVE the bracelet though!!!



Thank you! Very cute. These pieces are all in permabrass?


----------



## Jaaanice

De sac said:


> Thank you! Very cute. These pieces are all in permabrass?


I think so? she used a different term, said its a "lighter gold" and i kept asking if its permabrass but there is a slight language barrier..  so i am not 100% sure


----------



## pixiesparkle

Jaaanice said:


> As promised!
> 
> I ordered the bracelet in etoupe and passed on the necklace and earrings. Hermes earrings gives me an allergic reaction so I’m scared the necklace will do the same.  LOVE the bracelet though!!!


Thank you for sharing mod pics! The bracelet is very nice indeed. I better ask my SA about it next time I see her


----------



## Rhl2987

Jaaanice said:


> As promised!
> 
> I ordered the bracelet in etoupe and passed on the necklace and earrings. Hermes earrings gives me an allergic reaction so I’m scared the necklace will do the same.  LOVE the bracelet though!!!


Thank you! Lovely!

Is the padlock skinny or thick? I ask because I’m wondering if I could get the necklace and just take the leather part out.


----------



## LKNN

FreddieMac said:


> Bag accessories


What is the price of the Kelly (mini) picnic?


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Meta said:


> Thanks for sharing these images.  Helps me to see what was described by my SA. The oak Kelly is strictly push offer. As we know with all things H, push offers sometimes *do not* end up going into production to say nothing of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Rainbow series bags available in Birkin 35 and Bolide 1923 (in what seems like size 30 to me based on the pic). There's two options as seen below, one is Sunrise while the other is Sunset.
> View attachment 4519848
> 
> This is the Cargo Birkin 35 (in canvas) with a removable cup holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Kelly To Go and Constance To Go will replace the existing wallets. (i.e., moving forward we won't see existing Kelly and Constance wallets available for podium orders.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, the Oran sandal charm is around 500€ or more


Wow ! Some beautiful pieces ! Thank you for sharing - is it just me or does the Oak Kelly remind anyone of the Saigon bag by Goyard ??love them both - wouldn’t kick either one out of my closet that’s for sure - a 1,000 year old tree? Amazing ...! I don’t know how they source and are inspired by such materials ...mind boggling ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Wow ! Some beautiful pieces ! Thank you for sharing - is it just me or does the Oak Kelly remind anyone of the Saigon bag by Goyard ??love them both - wouldn’t kick either one out of my closet that’s for sure - a 1,000 year old tree? Amazing ...! I don’t know how they source and are inspired by such materials ...mind boggling ...


Ha, I thought the oak Kelly looked Goyard too!


----------



## Chl2015

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Wow ! Some beautiful pieces ! Thank you for sharing - is it just me or does the Oak Kelly remind anyone of the Saigon bag by Goyard ??love them both - wouldn’t kick either one out of my closet that’s for sure - a 1,000 year old tree? Amazing ...! I don’t know how they source and are inspired by such materials ...mind boggling ...


Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful newbies with us.  Love to see the Constance to go in person.  I am wondering how is it compared to the Constance elan?  Any ideas?


----------



## WilliamLion

Chl2015 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful newbies with us.  Love to see the Constance to go in person.  I am wondering how is it compared to the Constance elan?  Any ideas?


Constance elan is a bag with wide width while constance on the go is like wallet on chain which spec is still the same with constance wallet


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chl2015 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful newbies with us.  Love to see the Constance to go in person.  I am wondering how is it compared to the Constance elan?  Any ideas?





WilliamLion said:


> Constance elan is a bag with wide width while constance on the go is like wallet on chain which spec is still the same with constance wallet


@WilliamLion is right. I have a Constance elan and it's a bag size not a wallet. The inside doesn't have the slots and the strap is not removable. I can fit quite a bit inside including a small umbrella. Not something you can achieve with a wallet.


----------



## Jaaanice

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! Lovely!
> 
> Is the padlock skinny or thick? I ask because I’m wondering if I could get the necklace and just take the leather part out.



From my recollection its a flat back.  and thats a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

GoldFish8 said:


> Yess! I think it looks like a greener Colvert. It’s very similar to colvert but more green. There is more life to it than Colvert, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! It really is a unique color. But, because it is such a chamelion, it kinda goes with everything. Day/night and spring/summer/fall/winter ..
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! I figured that’s why I should post this particular color. So diff from what the website is showing. Also, TOTALLY different from Vert vertigo. I don’t feel you’d have redundancy issues with VV and VB!


To me Colvert is basically the same color as Prussian Blue which I have.   You're right; Prussian bleu absorbs the light.


----------



## eagle1002us

FreddieMac said:


> I'm afraid I don't - it's not explicitly called out in the Instagram posts. Perhaps it's still Jaune de Naples from SS'19?


Yes, that's right.   Thank you for the verification.   I perused the Instagram of Naznaz


----------



## Suzil

FreddieMac said:


> In addition to @hannahsophia's earlier post, quite a few images of SS20 have been posted to both Speciale._ and Naznazif1 Instagrams.
> 
> New colours seem to include the already mentioned Vert Cricquet and Nata as well as Bleu Brume.
> 
> Lots of interesting and wonderful bags, whether these all come through or not, who knows. Wooden Kelly mini in pin oak with aluminium backing and Barenia details, Trim with tassels or knotted out of silk, Kelly To Go and Constance To Go WOCs, a Toolbox/Cinetic hybrid, Birkins and Bolides with gradient patterns, painted Birkin/Kelly, a utility belt variant of the trench coats and it appears the return of the Kelly Picnic large-size.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, bag accessories galore; new horseshoes, Oran sandals and miniature scarves!


The Trim is back?!?


----------



## craielover

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ha, I thought the oak Kelly looked Goyard too!


Now that you said it, it does look like a goyard!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## DreamingPink

Saw this ostrich beauty from a reseller, does anybody know what color it is?
Is it current or upcoming season? Thank you so much!!


----------



## GoldFish8

MiniNavy said:


> Saw this ostrich beauty from a reseller, does anybody know what color it is?
> Is it current or upcoming season? Thank you so much!!


That almost looks like RGHW. Of course it could be lighting and reflection.. but it is a lovely pink! Almost like confetti


----------



## DreamingPink

GoldFish8 said:


> That almost looks like RGHW. Of course it could be lighting and reflection.. but it is a lovely pink! Almost like confetti


It looks like rghw to me too! But sounds like too good to be true LOL


----------



## acrowcounted

The H website errors when I try to click through but this looks like a dark green felt mini evelyne...?


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> The H website errors when I try to click through but this looks like a dark green felt mini evelyne...?
> 
> View attachment 4525919


I LOVE this color!! So annoying the website doesn't go through;why am I amazed?


----------



## pretty99

MiniNavy said:


> Saw this ostrich beauty from a reseller, does anybody know what color it is?
> Is it current or upcoming season? Thank you so much!!


Terre Cuite, should be a cuople of seasons back, don't know if it's still being offered or not
there will not be any RGHW birkin to be offered in the near future, still only C or K


----------



## periogirl28

MiniNavy said:


> Saw this ostrich beauty from a reseller, does anybody know what color it is?
> Is it current or upcoming season? Thank you so much!!


Terre Cuite, released few years ago but back in small quantities. Not available for PO afaik.


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> The H website errors when I try to click through but this looks like a dark green felt mini evelyne...?
> 
> View attachment 4525919


Yes, these are for FW19, like the Felt Birkin 35. The TPM comes in 3 color combos of Felt/Swift. The one on the website is Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce. The other two combos are Gris Moyen/Noir and Bleu Nuit/Noir. (All images from reseller)

Gris Moyen/Noir



Bleu Nuit/Noir


----------



## disappeared

pretty99 said:


> Terre Cuite, should be a cuople of seasons back, don't know if it's still being offered or not
> there will not be any RGHW birkin to be offered in the near future, still only C or K


They are offering rghw birkins now but I havent seen a Kelly in rghw. I got an etain rghw offer. Also a birkin touch in rghw.


----------



## Dreaming Big

acrowcounted said:


> The H website errors when I try to click through but this looks like a dark green felt mini evelyne...?
> 
> View attachment 4525919


It’s on the US website now and available for purchase.


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Yes, these are for FW19, like the Felt Birkin 35. The TPM comes in 3 color combos of Felt/Swift. The one on the website is Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce. The other two combos are Gris Moyen/Noir and Bleu Nuit/Noir. (All images from reseller)
> 
> Gris Moyen/Noir
> View attachment 4526038
> View attachment 4526074
> 
> Bleu Nuit/Noir
> View attachment 4526075


Great pictures, thanks! I can’t decide whether I love it or hate it.


----------



## DreamingPink

pretty99 said:


> Terre Cuite, should be a cuople of seasons back, don't know if it's still being offered or not
> there will not be any RGHW birkin to be offered in the near future, still only C or K


I haven't seen any K with rghw, my wallet will be in trouble again if they are coming haha


periogirl28 said:


> Terre Cuite, released few years ago but back in small quantities. Not available for PO afaik.


How exciting to hear it's back! Hope any lucky TFPers who scored this beauty can share more pic here


----------



## chicinthecity777

Meta said:


> Yes, these are for FW19, like the Felt Birkin 35. The TPM comes in 3 color combos of Felt/Swift. The one on the website is Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce. The other two combos are Gris Moyen/Noir and Bleu Nuit/Noir. (All images from reseller)
> 
> Gris Moyen/Noir
> View attachment 4526038
> View attachment 4526074
> 
> Bleu Nuit/Noir
> View attachment 4526075


I have to say that anything made in felt material looks cheap to me. So I guess it's a no for me!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I think the felt TPMs are cute, but to me that wooly fabric says fall/winter and makes the bag more seasonal.


----------



## pretty99

pretty99 said:


> Terre Cuite, should be a cuople of seasons back, don't know if it's still being offered or not
> there will not be any RGHW birkin to be offered in the near future, still only C or K


I don't know what i'm doing when writing this, i mean only on birkin and haven't seen RGHW on Kelly
and they won't be making any RGHW kelly any time soon, maybe FW20, so RGHW on C and B, not K


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## DreamingPink

pretty99 said:


> I don't know what i'm doing when writing this, i mean only on birkin and haven't seen RGHW on Kelly
> and they won't be making any RGHW kelly any time soon, maybe FW20, so RGHW on C and B, not K


Thank you for your kind reply 
Hope they can offer rghw for SO birkins too


----------



## DreamingPink

Does anybody know when Kelly Dense will arrive at the stores and what color/leather will be available? TIA!


----------



## eagle1002us

Jaaanice said:


> I think so? she used a different term, said its a "lighter gold" and i kept asking if its permabrass but there is a slight language barrier..  so i am not 100% sure


In the absence of a more reliable source of info (maybe something written down), I agree with you that "lighter gold" may be a euphemism for permabrass.    IMHO, I think that the term "lighter gold" is not one that can be sustained indefinitely in this case.  Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc.  The copper tinge may make it look somewhat golden, especially when polished (my experience with brass jewelry).  But bottom line, IMHO, it's not gold.


----------



## eagle1002us

MiniNavy said:


> Saw this ostrich beauty from a reseller, does anybody know what color it is?
> Is it current or upcoming season? Thank you so much!!


This is gorgeous.   It seems to be too dark to be Rose Sakura.  (That pretty much exhausts my knowledge of H pinks).  But who cares?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## bc1990

tramcaro said:


> Is this for Spring 2020?  Oooh, love blue glacier and blue lin... hoping it will be something as pretty as that...


are you possibly talking about the new Vert Amande for FW?


----------



## tramcaro

bc1990 said:


> are you possibly talking about the new Vert Amande for FW?




I’m intrigued with Vert Amande too.


----------



## mp4

acrowcounted said:


> The H website errors when I try to click through but this looks like a dark green felt mini evelyne...?
> 
> View attachment 4525919



These are arriving.  Going to check this out.  It’s Anglais and Fonce.


----------



## bc1990

I am so in love with vert Amande and Bleu Brume so far. Does anyone know when we can expect bags such as garden party in them?


----------



## Meta

Meta said:


> Yes, these are for FW19, like the Felt Birkin 35. The TPM comes in 3 color combos of Felt/Swift. The one on the website is Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce. The other two combos are Gris Moyen/Noir and Bleu Nuit/Noir. (All images from reseller)
> 
> Gris Moyen/Noir
> View attachment 4526038
> View attachment 4526074
> 
> Bleu Nuit/Noir
> View attachment 4526075


Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce Evelyne TPM in felt/Swift (pic from reseller)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Meta said:


> Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce Evelyne TPM in felt/Swift (pic from reseller)
> View attachment 4534148


The felt just looks cheap to me


----------



## chicinthecity777

ajaxbreaker said:


> The felt just looks cheap to me


Felt always looks cheap to me!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I have doubts about the durability of felt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> I don't know what i'm doing when writing this, i mean only on birkin and haven't seen RGHW on Kelly
> and they won't be making any RGHW kelly any time soon, maybe FW20, so RGHW on C and B, not K


Darling, Do u know if rghw will be offered for SO B  this round like Constance???


----------



## sf_newyorker

ajaxbreaker said:


> The felt just looks cheap to me


I’m not a fan either.


----------



## mp4

Meta said:


> Vert Anglais/Vert Fonce Evelyne TPM in felt/Swift (pic from reseller)
> View attachment 4534148



Only quoting dear Meta since she included a picture.

The one I saw had far less light colored strands.  It is very cute.  For those that collect these, it is a good option.  I passed.  It was tempting tho.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pretty99

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, Do u know if rghw will be offered for SO B  this round like Constance???


no idea yet, maybe someone else will know more when the shop receive the SO kit for 2020


----------



## Orangefanatic

Vert Amande K25 my friend just picked up last week from the store.


----------



## foxyqt

Orangefanatic said:


> Vert Amande K25 my friend just picked up last week from the store.



Vert Amande is such a classy color!


----------



## wenyihsu

The reissue of the 35 Shadow Birkins have started to arrive in the stores! Here’s mine in Gold swift.


----------



## Orangefanatic

wenyihsu said:


> The reissue of the 35 Shadow Birkins have started to arrive in the stores! Here’s mine in Gold swift.


WoW


----------



## Rami00

wenyihsu said:


> The reissue of the 35 Shadow Birkins have started to arrive in the stores! Here’s mine in Gold swift.


What a stunner!


----------



## craielover

wenyihsu said:


> The reissue of the 35 Shadow Birkins have started to arrive in the stores! Here’s mine in Gold swift.


Truly stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## peonies13

Anyone have photos of the Clic H 33 bag on person and what fits inside? Trying to gauge the size... thanks!

Also does it come in any other colors than gray and light blue? I'm hoping for black or some other more neutral dark color. Worried about color transfer with the gray.


----------



## pinkorchid20

peonies13 said:


> Anyone have photos of the Clic H 33 bag on person and what fits inside? Trying to gauge the size... thanks!
> 
> Also does it come in any other colors than gray and light blue? I'm hoping for black or some other more neutral dark color. Worried about color transfer with the gray.


I have seen the 33 in Noir, Rouge de Coeur, Beton, Bleu du Nord, Gold and some yellow and pink (Lime? Rose Pourpre?). Unfortunately no other dark neutrals than black but worth checking with your store. 
Sorry I only tried on the small one, posted in this thread in July.


----------



## peonies13

pinkorchid20 said:


> I have seen the 33 in Noir, Rouge de Coeur, Beton, Bleu du Nord, Gold and some yellow and pink (Lime? Rose Pourpre?). Unfortunately no other dark neutrals than black but worth checking with your store.
> Sorry I only tried on the small one, posted in this thread in July.


Thanks - black would be awesome for me actually - yay.  I do love Beton but worried about color transfer from clothing. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## leechiyong

I was wondering if anyone has seen these in the boutique yet?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just a heads up, Bamboo will be back for spring


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Just a heads up, Bamboo will be back for spring


muahahahahahaha 
yes!!!!
Bamboo and anemone were released when I was an H newbie...
Looks like I will get a second bite at the apple as a veteran. so exciting!


----------



## bluerosespf

Between Bamboo coming back and Criquet arriving, I'm in trouble.


----------



## mp4

Has anyone seen the Kelly Depeche Pochette?  If so, thoughts?  Any pricing intel?  TIA!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## VertBronze

mp4 said:


> Has anyone seen the Kelly Depeche Pochette?  If so, thoughts?  Any pricing intel?  TIA!



I’ve been told Togo, Epsom, and Alligator only. No smooth leathers. If anyone has heard otherwise, I would love to know. Alligator is $34,800 CAD.  So far none have arrived here.


----------



## Meta

VertBronze said:


> *I’ve been told Togo, Epsom, and Alligator only. No smooth leathers.* If anyone has heard otherwise, I would love to know. Alligator is $34,800 CAD.  So far none have arrived here.


 This is the same intel as I've been told.


----------



## bc1990

has anyone got their hands on anything in vert Amande yet?


----------



## mp4

VertBronze said:


> I’ve been told Togo, Epsom, and Alligator only. No smooth leathers. If anyone has heard otherwise, I would love to know. Alligator is $34,800 CAD.  So far none have arrived here.





Meta said:


> This is the same intel as I've been told.



Thank you!  Any leather pricing intel?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Orangefanatic said:


> Vert Amande K25 my friend just picked up last week from the store.


Very pretty.  A combo of Gris M and Sage.


----------



## allure244

bc1990 said:


> has anyone got their hands on anything in vert Amande yet?



I have not been offered any vert Amande bags but I saw a lady with a vert Amande b25 at my home store. I chatted with her and she said she had been offered it recently.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Vert Amande is starting to flow in and after seeing the color on this thread, my SA found me a bi-color Calvi.  The interior is Gris Perle.


----------



## Phiona88

chkpfbeliever said:


> Vert Amande is starting to flow in and after seeing the color on this thread, my SA found me a bi-color Calvi.  The interior is Gris Perle.



These neutral colors go together so nicely!


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Vert Amande is starting to flow in and after seeing the color on this thread, my SA found me a bi-color Calvi.  The interior is Gris Perle.


Nice!


----------



## Hat Trick

chkpfbeliever said:


> Vert Amande is starting to flow in and after seeing the color on this thread, my SA found me a bi-color Calvi.  The interior is Gris Perle.



I LOVE both of these colours!  Very nice choice of Calvi!


----------



## bobbyzo

Dear all pls find the picture of vert Rousseau in swift and togo leather below. LOVE


----------



## missha

bobbyzo said:


> Dear all pls find the picture of vert Rousseau in swift and togo leather below. LOVE



Gorgeous! Reminds me a lot of Vert Cypress


----------



## bobbyzo

missha said:


> Gorgeous! Reminds me a lot of Vert Cypress


I think it is a ted darker than vert titien


----------



## leechiyong

bc1990 said:


> has anyone got their hands on anything in vert Amande yet?


There was a GP on the US website a couple of days ago.


----------



## peonies13

Meta said:


> More pics of bags to share from earlier intel
> 
> Clic H 21
> View attachment 4246847
> 
> Clic H 33
> View attachment 4246848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246855


 Hey @Meta! Your post is from a while back but have been dying to see (and hopefully own) the Clic H in the 33 size. Do you know if it can still be purchased? 

Also has anyone ever seen what fits inside?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

peonies13 said:


> Hey @Meta! Your post is from a while back but have been dying to see (and hopefully own) the Clic H in the 33 size. Do you know if it can still be purchased?
> 
> Also has anyone ever seen what fits inside?


It's a current season item, so yes it can still be purchased. Trick is whether the store ordered the larger size, 33 which is quite bulky. Good luck with your search.


----------



## lulilu

bobbyzo said:


> Dear all pls find the picture of vert Rousseau in swift and togo leather below. LOVE





missha said:


> Gorgeous! Reminds me a lot of Vert Cypress



Has anyone seen a comparison?  I missed the vert cypress 24/24 and have been wishing for one.


----------



## peonies13

Meta said:


> It's a current season item, so yes it can still be purchased. Trick is whether the store ordered the larger size, 33 which is quite bulky. Good luck with your search.


Thanks so much! I'll keep website stalking


----------



## Jaaanice

chkpfbeliever said:


> Vert Amande is starting to flow in and after seeing the color on this thread, my SA found me a bi-color Calvi.  The interior is Gris Perle.



vert amande is soooooo gorgeous~ thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaaanice

bc1990 said:


> has anyone got their hands on anything in vert Amande yet?



just did a little search~ this looks soo nice! gonna try to score something in Vert Amande when i go to UK for xmas.


----------



## Lovebb12

Nice find but don’t forget the leather sometimes looks different from the photos. I have seen Vert Amande Epsom in person,the color was divine but the leather isn’t my thing.  





Jaaanice said:


> just did a little search~ this looks soo nice! gonna try to score something in Vert Amande when i go to UK for xmas.
> View attachment 4562624


----------



## runner1234

Jaaanice said:


> just did a little search~ this looks soo nice! gonna try to score something in Vert Amande when i go to UK for xmas.
> View attachment 4562624


So pretty and looks very versatile!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just wanted to show Vert Bosphore in Chèvre vs. Epsom as well as compared to Deep Blue in Swift.


----------



## runner1234

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just wanted to show Vert Bosphore in Chèvre vs. Epsom as well as compared to Deep Blue in Swift.
> 
> View attachment 4563644
> View attachment 4563643
> View attachment 4563645


love this color!


----------



## Meta

heifer said:


> Has anyone come across this one? I saw it on display, enquired about it and we shall see what happens next as soon as it becomes available for sale... I really want a yellow Birkin, but I'm not so sure about this one yet...





Sofiko said:


> I personally love it , even size 35 is too big for me I would buy it without second thought  But I think it’s a last season Limited edition so not sure they are still available


This was for SS18 and it was a push offer item. Not sure if it went into full production. I've seen few pics of this as window display of a store but none from any resellers that tend to have these push offer bags.  What did your SA said when you enquire about it?


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> This was for SS18 and it was a push offer item. Not sure if it went into full production. I've seen few pics of this as window display of a store but none from any resellers that tend to have these push offer bags.  What did your SA said when you enquire about it?



It's interesting to note that the pattern differs from the runway presentation to these 'production?' bags. On the runway the lines were to the edges of the front panel, with what appears to be contrast piping, whereas here they run down and align with the details of the flap.


----------



## heifer

My Sales Assistant told me that she'll give me a call once the bag becomes available for sale.

I noticed too, that production differs from what had been shown at the time on the Runway in regards of the contrasting lines... If she she gives me a call for this one, I'll go and have a look...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

missha said:


> Gorgeous! Reminds me a lot of Vert Cypress


Exactly my thought!  I know Hermes always find a way to make these colors looks similar but very different when you put them side by side.  I think Vert Rosseau is a hint lighter than Vert Cypress.


----------



## runner1234

Does anyone know if bleuet ostrich will be offered for podium order in spring 2020?


----------



## Phiona88

There’s a L26 verso in Vert Rousseau and Kraft on the Singapore website. The color’s a lovely dark green:

https://www.hermes.com/sg/en/product/lindy-26-verso-bag-H070416CKAO/


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Have some SS20 color intel.

B25 Togo colors:
Craie
Bambou
Curry
Ciel
Bronze Dore
Malachite
Etoupe
Bleu Nuit
Gold
Noir
Gris Etain
Vert Maquis (seasonal color)

B/K Ostrich colors:
Vert Titien
Safran
Tabac-Camel
Bleu Indigo
Terre Cuite

B25 Matte Alligator colors:
Bougainvillier
Vanille
Rose Shocking
Bordeaux
Graphite
Noir

B25 Shiny Nilo Croc colors:
Noir
Bleu Baltique
Rose Pourpre
Vert Rousseau

B25 Shiny Poro Croc colors:
Cactus
Tabac-Camel
Cassis

Mini Lindy offered in many ostrich colors

Can assume other sizes have same color options. Also, availability depends on what stores have ordered from this selection.


----------



## thelucky1

Mo12 said:


> Have some SS20 color intel.
> 
> B25 Togo colors:
> Craie
> Bambou
> Curry
> Ciel
> Bronze Dore
> Malachite
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Gold
> Noir
> Gris Etain
> Vert Maquis (seasonal color)
> 
> B/K Ostrich colors:
> Vert Titien
> Safran
> Tabac-Camel
> Bleu Indigo
> Terre Cuite
> 
> B25 Matte Alligator colors:
> Bougainvillier
> Vanille
> Rose Shocking
> Bordeaux
> Graphite
> Noir
> 
> B25 Shiny Nilo Croc colors:
> Noir
> Bleu Baltique
> Rose Pourpre
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> B25 Shiny Poro Croc colors:
> Cactus
> Tabac-Camel
> Cassis
> 
> Mini Lindy offered in many ostrich colors
> 
> Can assume other sizes have same color options. Also, availability depends on what stores have ordered from this selection.



Thanks for the info!  Looks like no reds, pinks or purples in Togo, how interesting!


----------



## DreamingPink

Mo12 said:


> Have some SS20 color intel.
> 
> B25 Togo colors:
> Craie
> Bambou
> Curry
> Ciel
> Bronze Dore
> Malachite
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Gold
> Noir
> Gris Etain
> Vert Maquis (seasonal color)
> 
> B/K Ostrich colors:
> Vert Titien
> Safran
> Tabac-Camel
> Bleu Indigo
> Terre Cuite
> 
> B25 Matte Alligator colors:
> Bougainvillier
> Vanille
> Rose Shocking
> Bordeaux
> Graphite
> Noir
> 
> B25 Shiny Nilo Croc colors:
> Noir
> Bleu Baltique
> Rose Pourpre
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> B25 Shiny Poro Croc colors:
> Cactus
> Tabac-Camel
> Cassis
> 
> Mini Lindy offered in many ostrich colors
> 
> Can assume other sizes have same color options. Also, availability depends on what stores have ordered from this selection.


That's great info! Thank you!!!
I wonder if Bronze Dore is metallic??


----------



## stylemeter

MiniNavy said:


> That's great info! Thank you!!!
> I wonder if Bronze Dore is metallic??


oh my god ! its been years since we saw metallic bronze...been on my wish list for such a long time....excited!!!


----------



## CaraBursae

upper leather is Togo in vert rosseau
Lower leather is Togo or Clemence (sorry not sure about that and always mix up these two) in vert cypress  
VC is a bit lighter than VR. And if you have a very close look you can see that the stitching of VR is a little blueish  




lulilu said:


> Has anyone seen a comparison?  I missed the vert cypress 24/24 and have been wishing for one.


----------



## lulilu

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4568768
> 
> upper leather is Togo in vert rosseau
> Lower leather is Togo or Clemence (sorry not sure about that and always mix up these two) in vert cypress
> VC is a bit lighter than VR. And if you have a very close look you can see that the stitching of VR is a little blueish
> View attachment 4568769
> View attachment 4568770



Thank you!  Looks like VR is a great alternative to VC.  Love your 24/24!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4568768
> 
> upper leather is Togo in vert rosseau
> Lower leather is Togo or Clemence (sorry not sure about that and always mix up these two) in vert cypress
> VC is a bit lighter than VR. And if you have a very close look you can see that the stitching of VR is a little blueish
> View attachment 4568769
> View attachment 4568770


Your 24/24 is dreamy!


----------



## jh88

Mo12 said:


> Have some SS20 color intel.
> 
> B25 Togo colors:
> Craie
> Bambou
> Curry
> Ciel
> Bronze Dore
> Malachite
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Gold
> Noir
> Gris Etain
> Vert Maquis (seasonal color)
> 
> B/K Ostrich colors:
> Vert Titien
> Safran
> Tabac-Camel
> Bleu Indigo
> Terre Cuite
> 
> B25 Matte Alligator colors:
> Bougainvillier
> Vanille
> Rose Shocking
> Bordeaux
> Graphite
> Noir
> 
> B25 Shiny Nilo Croc colors:
> Noir
> Bleu Baltique
> Rose Pourpre
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> B25 Shiny Poro Croc colors:
> Cactus
> Tabac-Camel
> Cassis
> 
> Mini Lindy offered in many ostrich colors
> 
> Can assume other sizes have same color options. Also, availability depends on what stores have ordered from this selection.


 Are these colours offered for b30 as well? Thanks


----------



## Hermes_Insider

jh88 said:


> Are these colours offered for b30 as well? Thanks



Did not check B30 options but I would assume colors offered in one size are offered in all sizes. Please correct me if I’m mistaken.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mo12 said:


> Have some SS20 color intel.
> 
> B25 Togo colors:
> Craie
> Bambou
> Curry
> Ciel
> Bronze Dore
> Malachite
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Gold
> Noir
> Gris Etain
> Vert Maquis (seasonal color)
> 
> B/K Ostrich colors:
> Vert Titien
> Safran
> Tabac-Camel
> Bleu Indigo
> Terre Cuite
> 
> B25 Matte Alligator colors:
> Bougainvillier
> Vanille
> Rose Shocking
> Bordeaux
> Graphite
> Noir
> 
> B25 Shiny Nilo Croc colors:
> Noir
> Bleu Baltique
> Rose Pourpre
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> B25 Shiny Poro Croc colors:
> Cactus
> Tabac-Camel
> Cassis
> 
> Mini Lindy offered in many ostrich colors
> 
> Can assume other sizes have same color options. Also, availability depends on what stores have ordered from this selection.


Thank you so much for the info!
Does anyone know when this buy occurs? Sm goes to Paris to order from this list in December?
@Meta @periogirl28


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you so much for the info!
> Does anyone know when this buy occurs? Sm goes to Paris to order from this list in December?
> @Meta @periogirl28


I think this buy is completed. It was around September.


----------



## craielover

Mo12 said:


> Did not check B30 options but I would assume colors offered in one size are offered in all sizes. Please correct me if I’m mistaken.


Thank you! Do you think Kellys will come in same colors?


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you so much for the info!
> Does anyone know when this buy occurs? Sm goes to Paris to order from this list in December?
> @Meta @periogirl28


The SM went to podium in July for Spring/Summer 2020. They'll go in January for Fall/Winter.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> The SM went to podium in July for Spring/Summer 2020. They'll go in January for Fall/Winter.





periogirl28 said:


> I think this buy is completed. It was around September.



Oh. Darn. Thank you ladies!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh. Darn. Thank you ladies!


Sorry I should clarify that by Sept/ Oct the stores should receive confirmation of what they are actually going to get from the orders placed with Paris in summer. Some orders are cancelled or cannot be fulfilled exactly or do not go into production. So by now they know what to expect for S/S 2020 for their stores. HTH!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry I should clarify that by Sept/ Oct the stores should receive confirmation of what they are actually going to get from the orders placed with Paris in summer. Some orders are cancelled or cannot be fulfilled exactly or do not go into production. So by now they know what to expect for S/S 2020 for their stores. HTH!


YES! That helps tremendously!!!! xo


----------



## kelly7

Thank you for the information about the new colors for SS20!

May I ask what a shade of green the Vert Maquis is?

Thanks


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

stylemeter said:


> oh my god ! its been years since we saw metallic bronze...been on my wish list for such a long time....excited


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4571225


Hmmmm photo looks sim to regular gold... no metallic sparkle either huh?


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm photo looks sim to regular gold... no metallic sparkle either huh?


My SA says that it’s not metallic.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA says that it’s not metallic.


Well at least we have a preview before we get all spun up with our SAs... (me anyway)
thanks for posting dear!


----------



## labellavita27

When does SS20 come out?


----------



## Txoceangirl

labellavita27 said:


> When does SS20 come out?


Usually in January items will start to trickle in .


----------



## labellavita27

Txoceangirl said:


> Usually in January items will start to trickle in .


 
Thanks! Also, does anyone know or have a swatch of the bag colors?


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know if rose shocking is back? I have heard 2 offers of that colour so far.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

They’re rereleasing the larger picnic kelly!!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

LovingTheOrange said:


> They’re rereleasing the larger picnic kelly!!
> View attachment 4577934


Thank you for posting this..
Do you what size will it be? The original ones is 35. So excited for this hahaha The color is beautiful too.


----------



## periogirl28

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA says that it’s not metallic.


Have spoken to leather SA in Paris and he confirms that they can't overcome the problems with the old release of metallic Chèvre, so until they solve this I am advised not to order any bags in metallic Chèvre for Horizon. The kearhermamagee I know has given me the same advice. Vert Bronze is not Metallic for this reason. At the moment Hermes cannot repair bags or restore the leather with this issue.


----------



## LKNN

LovingTheOrange said:


> They’re rereleasing the larger picnic kelly!!
> View attachment 4577934


----------



## periogirl28

periogirl28 said:


> Have spoken to leather SA in Paris and he confirms that they can't overcome the problems with the old release of metallic Chèvre, so until they solve this I am advised not to order any bags in metallic Chèvre for Horizon. The kearhermamagee I know has given me the same advice. Vert Bronze is not Metallic for this reason. At the moment Hermes cannot repair bags or restore the leather with this issue.



Sorry for the typo, I meant *the leather manager.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

LovingTheOrange said:


> They’re rereleasing the larger picnic kelly!!
> View attachment 4577934


Yes, the Kelly Picnic 35 is released in few new SS20 colors but it's strictly push offer.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Have spoken to leather SA in Paris and he confirms that they can't overcome the problems with the old release of metallic Chèvre, so until they solve this I am advised not to order any bags in metallic Chèvre for Horizon. The kearhermamagee I know has given me the same advice. Vert Bronze is not Metallic for this reason. At the moment Hermes cannot repair bags or restore the leather with this issue.


Ahhh good to know. I bet this color would look really nice in chevre (with that sheen) though... It doesn't really appeal to me in togo.


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhh good to know. I bet this color would look really nice in chevre (with that sheen) though... It doesn't really appeal to me in togo.


It might actually.


----------



## louise_elouise

Hi All!  Sorry if this doesn't belong here but any idea if we can get idea of what the SS20 new colours might be?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

louise_elouise said:


> Hi All!  Sorry if this doesn't belong here but any idea if we can get idea of what the SS20 new colours might be?


Scroll back maybe 2 pages and you'll be amazed at what you'll find darling.


----------



## louise_elouise

Yes agree!! I saw these but most of these look like re-releases.  Shouldn't we expect new colours as well for the upcoming season?



Mo12 said:


> Have some SS20 color intel.
> 
> B25 Togo colors:
> Craie
> Bambou
> Curry
> Ciel
> Bronze Dore
> Malachite
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Gold
> Noir
> Gris Etain
> Vert Maquis (seasonal color)
> 
> B/K Ostrich colors:
> Vert Titien
> Safran
> Tabac-Camel
> Bleu Indigo
> Terre Cuite
> 
> B25 Matte Alligator colors:
> Bougainvillier
> Vanille
> Rose Shocking
> Bordeaux
> Graphite
> Noir
> 
> B25 Shiny Nilo Croc colors:
> Noir
> Bleu Baltique
> Rose Pourpre
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> B25 Shiny Poro Croc colors:
> Cactus
> Tabac-Camel
> Cassis
> 
> Mini Lindy offered in many ostrich colors
> 
> Can assume other sizes have same color options. Also, availability depends on what stores have ordered from this selection.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Scroll back maybe 2 pages and you'll be amazed at what you'll find darling.


----------



## xxDxx

Saw these swatches on IG @bycamelia
View attachment 4584862


----------



## craielover

xxDxx said:


> Saw these swatches on IG @bycamelia
> View attachment 4584862
> 
> View attachment 4584859


Thank you! Nata really looks like Craie but I like it


----------



## xxDxx

kleider said:


> Thank you! Nata really looks like Craie but I like it


I don‘t know if the color names are correct. I really like the light blue and green. Can‘t wait to see more pics!!


----------



## louise_elouise

xxDxx said:


> Saw these swatches on IG @bycamelia
> View attachment 4584862
> 
> View attachment 4584859


Yes this is what I was after!! Thank you, you are amazing.

Foin and nata look beautiful!!  Wonder if foin is like a light gold?


----------



## Etriers

louise_elouise said:


> Yes this is what I was after!! Thank you, you are amazing.
> 
> Foin and nata look beautiful!!  Wonder if foin is like a light gold?



Probably.  In French it’s hay.


----------



## Phiona88

xxDxx said:


> Saw these swatches on IG @bycamelia
> View attachment 4584862
> 
> View attachment 4584859



Thanks for this! Vert criquet is more blue than I’d thought. I thought it would be more avocado green or grasshopper green. Still gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ohhhhh maybe I would like Nata better than Craie. Cream v Chalk? Yes, I think so...

Thanks for posting the colors darling @xxDxx


----------



## Txoceangirl

Birkin Sellier was available for podium order (not a push)!


----------



## GoldFish8

xxDxx said:


> Saw these swatches on IG @bycamelia
> View attachment 4584862
> 
> View attachment 4584859


I wanna know about navy! Wonder if it is darker than blue nuit.. or closer to a traditional navy blue. It looks pretty dark here but it’s hard to tell based on pictures sometimes


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## momoc

Thank you for the swatches! Also interested to see how Navy turns out...


----------



## westcoastgal

GoldFish8 said:


> I wanna know about navy! Wonder if it is darker than blue nuit.. or closer to a traditional navy blue. It looks pretty dark here but it’s hard to tell based on pictures sometimes


This is the color I’m most interested in too.


----------



## mp4

Txoceangirl said:


> Birkin Sellier was available for podium order (not a push)!



exciting!  Any intel on sizes?


----------



## Txoceangirl

mp4 said:


> exciting!  Any intel on sizes?



25,30 and 35

I don’t have much intel on colors. There is an assortment that doesn’t seem to be the seasonal ones noted earlier in this thread. Noir and rouge H are two of them.


----------



## disappeared

louise_elouise said:


> Yes this is what I was after!! Thank you, you are amazing.
> 
> Foin and nata look beautiful!!  Wonder if foin is like a light gold?


Foin caught my fancy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Txoceangirl said:


> 25,30 and 35
> 
> I don’t have much intel on colors. There is an assortment that doesn’t seem to be the seasonal ones noted earlier in this thread. Noir and rouge H are two of them.



should I assume they are only made in Epsom?


----------



## Meta

Notorious Pink said:


> should I assume they are only made in Epsom?


I believe there's also Veau Monsieur but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Notorious Pink said:


> should I assume they are only made in Epsom?


My intel isn’t clear on this. I think it’ might be veau madame.


----------



## mp4

Txoceangirl said:


> 25,30 and 35
> 
> I don’t have much intel on colors. There is an assortment that doesn’t seem to be the seasonal ones noted earlier in this thread. Noir and rouge H are two of them.



Thanks dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

There is already a Bleu Brume piece available on the USA site.


----------



## disappeared

I hope Foin is a great nude/neutral that comes in togo/birkin! Any intel is appreciated.


----------



## Culoucou

Phiona88 said:


> Thanks for this! Vert criquet is more blue than I’d thought. I thought it would be more avocado green or grasshopper green. Still gorgeous nonetheless.


I have seen swatches of vert criquet in person. On swift, it is very creamy and a very avocado colour, there is no 'aqua' to it!


----------



## Hat Trick

Culoucou said:


> I have seen swatches of vert criquet in person. On swift, it is very creamy and a very avocado colour, there is no 'aqua' to it!



That sounds lovely!


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> They’re rereleasing the larger picnic kelly!!
> View attachment 4577934





Culoucou said:


> I have seen swatches of vert criquet in person. On swift, it is very creamy and a very avocado colour, there is no 'aqua' to it!





Hat Trick said:


> That sounds lovely!


I’m guessing this larger Kelly picnic posted by @LovingTheOrange is Vert criquet?


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Notorious Pink said:


> should I assume they are only made in Epsom?


My SA says, Epsom, Madame, veau monsiuer, vauche natural and another leather I can’t remember!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

disappeared said:


> I hope Foin is a great nude/neutral that comes in togo/birkin! Any intel is appreciated.


Pale light gold colour,  lovely sheen to it in chevre,


----------



## louise_elouise

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Pale light gold colour,  lovely sheen to it in chevre,


Hm. Does pale light gold = beige or more yellow?

The suspense will kill me!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

louise_elouise said:


> Hm. Does pale light gold = beige or more yellow?
> 
> The suspense will kill me!


More towards yellow IMO


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Nata was a cream colour or magnolia as my DH called it  .  The only bags that my store ordered in this colour was a constance 24 in alligator/lizard/ leather ??  Anyone got intel on what this could look like? My SA was as confused as me!


----------



## this_is_rj

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA says, Epsom, Madame, veau monsiuer, vauche natural and another leather I can’t remember!


If anyone has any intel on the fourth leather I would appreciate it. Also does anyone know if Birkin sellier will only come in 30 as the push orders did, or will there be other sizes at podium, in particular b25?


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Txoceangirl said:


> 25,30 and 35
> 
> I don’t have much intel on colors. There is an assortment that doesn’t seem to be the seasonal ones noted earlier in this thread. Noir and rouge H are two of them.



Yes the three sizes were available for podium order.

Size 25 is available in Epsom and Madame leather

_Epsom colors:_
Etoupe
Gold 
Etain
Vert Criquet

_Madame colors:_
Deep Blue 
Noir


----------



## Hat Trick

acrowcounted said:


> I’m guessing this larger Kelly picnic posted by @LovingTheOrange is Vert criquet?



Yes, I would think so.  Much earlier in the thread, I remember someone took a photo from a magazine and the picnic kelly was refernced in the article as vert criquet. Looks the same.
Also, there is one in the background of one of the press pictures, behind the sunrise birkin or bolide.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA says, Epsom, Madame, veau monsiuer, vauche natural and another leather I can’t remember!


Thank you❤️!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mo12 said:


> Yes the three sizes were available for podium order.
> 
> Size 25 is available in Epsom and Madame leather
> 
> _Epsom colors:_
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Etain
> Vert Criquet
> 
> _Madame colors:_
> Deep Blue
> Noir


Thank you❤️!!!
Off to research Madame leather...


----------



## disappeared

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Pale light gold colour,  lovely sheen to it in chevre,


If it is pale light gold... i am sold! Please come in a B30!!!


----------



## bc1990

does bleu brume have any green/turqoise to it?


----------



## Culoucou

bc1990 said:


> does bleu brume have any green/turqoise to it?


Very true pale blue, no grey tones which Blue Glacier has...


----------



## allure244

bc1990 said:


> does bleu brume have any green/turqoise to it?





Culoucou said:


> Very true pale blue, no grey tones which Blue Glacier has...



I agree. I saw the swatches and it’s a very pale blue. I did not see any green undertones


----------



## Summerof89

Swatches of these two


----------



## Hat Trick

Summerof89 said:


> Swatches of these two



Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## terinicola

Summerof89 said:


> Swatches of these two



Im kind of loving the Vert Criquet, maybe ill get it in a Calvi if they come out with it


----------



## Phiona88

terinicola said:


> Im kind of loving the Vert Criquet, maybe ill get it in a Calvi if they come out with it



I'm really curious about this color, in some pics it looks more turquoise than green...


----------



## Culoucou

Phiona88 said:


> I'm really curious about this color, in some pics it looks more turquoise than green...


It is more turquoise in Chevre. In swift leather, it almost looks like a different colour... very creamy avocado green.


----------



## Phiona88

Culoucou said:


> It is more turquoise in Chevre. In swift leather, it almost looks like a different colour... very creamy avocado green.



It sounds divine in swift!


----------



## Hat Trick

Culoucou said:


> It is more turquoise in Chevre. In swift leather, it almost looks like a different colour... very creamy avocado green.



I like both of these options...


----------



## DreamingPink

Hat Trick said:


> I like both of these options...


Me too! Can wait for the color to come out!


----------



## Meta

Vert Criquet in Chevre and Evercolor, if I'm not mistaken.



Picotin Casaque 18 in Lime and Nata


----------



## nymeria

Thank you- you always keep us informed!


----------



## discussionforh

Meta said:


> Vert Criquet in Chevre and Evercolor, if I'm not mistaken.
> View attachment 4597969
> View attachment 4597970
> 
> Picotin Casaque 18 in Lime and Nata
> View attachment 4597971


Thank you for the intel! May I know what leather the colour of Nata will be in?


----------



## Meta

discussionforh said:


> Thank you for the intel! May I know what leather the colour of Nata will be in?


The Picotin is likely in Clemence. The mini Lindy will also be coming in Nata in Clemence. I'm unsure what other leathers Nata will be available. Sorry.


----------



## Meta

Mini Constance in Nata, Epsom (image from reseller on Instagram)


----------



## QueenieQ

I just saw this bag on H IG, is it new? Anyone knows its name?


----------



## Meta

QueenieQ said:


> I just saw this bag on H IG, is it new? Anyone knows its name?
> 
> View attachment 4601229


This is a current season FW19 bag, Sac Saut.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Has anyone seen any bags in bleu brume? I’ve been waiting for a similar color to glycine — but this blue seems like the perfect pastel. Crossing my fingers it comes in a mini Kelly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Mini Constance in Nata, Epsom (image from reseller on Instagram)


Ewph! I'm in trouble!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## papertiger

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Has anyone seen any bags in bleu brume? I’ve been waiting for a similar color to glycine — but this blue seems like the perfect pastel. Crossing my fingers it comes in a mini Kelly!


 Post 7360 of this thread


----------



## c18027

QueenieQ said:


> I just saw this bag on H IG, is it new? Anyone knows its name?
> 
> View attachment 4601229


It looks like the Sac Saut Hermès 25
https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/sac-saut-hermes-25-H079080CKAA/


----------



## Meta

Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## little.bear

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854



This is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Phiona88

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854



Gorgeous!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854


Holy cannoli!


----------



## westcoastgal

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854


The lighting makes the blue encre look much darker. It’s gorgeous! Hope MS comes in a special order option soon.


----------



## crazybag88

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854


Love this!  I hope this combo comes in Birkin


----------



## Meta

Vert Criquet Picotin (image from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## pillsandpurses

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854


Two of my favorite colors!! I think I just caught myself drooling a little lol


----------



## ladysarah

Meta said:


> Vert Criquet Picotin (image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4605488


I haven’t seen this colour in real life. It looks just beautiful and would appreciate more photos. Thank you.


----------



## ladysarah

acrowcounted said:


> There is already a Bleu Brume piece available on the USA site.
> View attachment 4586722


... and this...


----------



## De sac

Meta said:


> Vert Criquet Picotin (image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4605488



Absolutely stunning


----------



## Culoucou

There is vert criquet and bleu brume coming through in stores!! So stunning, it's quite hard to believe your eyes when you see.... the picture I have here is vert criquet in epsom (bleu brume verso).


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854



So pretty... they swop the exterior/interior colors....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazybag88 said:


> Love this!  I hope this combo comes in Birkin


YES!!!! ((((love))))


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Kelly verso Evercolor Bleu Encre/Mauve Sylvestre phw (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4604852
> View attachment 4604854


FAINT!!! Love omg need.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Vert Criquet Picotin (image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4605488


I wanted to love this color but all I see is sea foam green. Not a fan =(
Thanks for all the updates to all the threads on the new stuff rolling out! My wallet is shivering though hahahah


----------



## pinkorchid20

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wanted to love this color but all I see is sea foam green. Not a fan =(
> Thanks for all the updates to all the threads on the new stuff rolling out! My wallet is shivering though hahahah


Exactly my thoughts. Quite disappointed since I had expected something else.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Lindy Mini will be offered in regular skin verso and two types of ostrich for SS20.

Verso combinations I remember (there are much more):
Navy/Brique
Terre Battue/Sesame

Ostrich colors: _$12,600 USD
_
Bleu Glacier (PHW only)
Bleu Indigo
Cobalt
Graphite
Parchemin (PHW only)
Safran (PHW only)
Tabac-Camel
Vert Titien

Ostrich Boreale: _$13,300 USD
_
Jaune Citron (PHW only)
Rose Bubblegum (PHW only)
Rouge de Coeur (PHW only)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mo12 said:


> Lindy Mini will be offered in regular skin verso and two types of ostrich for SS20.
> 
> Verso combinations I remember (there are much more):
> Navy/Brique
> Terre Battue/Sesame
> 
> Ostrich colors: _$12,600 USD
> _
> Bleu Glacier (PHW only)
> Bleu Indigo
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin (PHW only)
> Safran (PHW only)
> Tabac-Camel
> Vert Titien
> 
> Ostrich Boreale: _$13,300 USD
> _
> Jaune Citron (PHW only)
> Rose Bubblegum (PHW only)
> Rouge de Coeur (PHW only)


ohhhhh thx for the intel dear!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fawnhagh

Mo12 said:


> Lindy Mini will be offered in regular skin verso and two types of ostrich for SS20.
> 
> Verso combinations I remember (there are much more):
> Navy/Brique
> Terre Battue/Sesame
> 
> Ostrich colors: _$12,600 USD
> _
> Bleu Glacier (PHW only)
> Bleu Indigo
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin (PHW only)
> Safran (PHW only)
> Tabac-Camel
> Vert Titien
> 
> Ostrich Boreale: _$13,300 USD
> _
> Jaune Citron (PHW only)
> Rose Bubblegum (PHW only)
> Rouge de Coeur (PHW only)



Thank you for the list! Getting very excited here 

May I ask what is ostrich boreale?


----------



## Hermes_Insider

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you for the list! Getting very excited here
> 
> May I ask what is ostrich boreale?



Apparently a recently introduced (dyeing?) technique for ostrich.


----------



## FreddieMac

Mo12 said:


> Apparently a recently introduced (dyeing?) technique for ostrich.



Thank you for sharing and how interesting!

I wonder, going by the name if this will have some form of iridescence as it reflects the Northern Lights 'Aurora Borealis'.


----------



## xiaoxiao

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you for sharing and how interesting!
> 
> I wonder, going by the name if this will have some form of iridescence as it reflects the Northern Lights 'Aurora Borealis'.



 imagine that. Wow. Must be stunning.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you for sharing and how interesting!
> 
> I wonder, going by the name if this will have some form of iridescence as it reflects the Northern Lights 'Aurora Borealis'.



Interesting. 

The first time I heard about ostrich boréale was SS19. It was introduced in multiple bags but was strictly push offer. I attached the picture of push offer K20 in Jaune Citron.


----------



## bc1990

do you think that the garden party of evelyne tpm will show up in bleu brume?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mo12 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The first time I heard about ostrich boréale was SS19. It was introduced in multiple bags but was strictly push offer. I attached the picture of push offer K20 in Jaune Citron.



Thanks for the pix! Was it any different from “regular” ostrich?


----------



## StaceyLyn

Mo12 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The first time I heard about ostrich boréale was SS19. It was introduced in multiple bags but was strictly push offer. I attached the picture of push offer K20 in Jaune Citron.


From this photo, it looks like the hair/feather follicles (the bumps) are raised just as they would naturally be on the bird.  Hermes usually flattens out those bumps so the finished product is much smoother and less fragile.  Perhaps the Ostrich Boreale means the follicles are left raised?  If this is the case, the bag would be somewhat delicate.  I have bags with the raised follicles and they have not aged as well as other exotics I own.  They are susceptible to damage very quickly in that the raised follicles "pop" or tear open.  Hmmm...I'm curious for this Boreale mystery to be solved!


----------



## periogirl28

StaceyLyn said:


> From this photo, it looks like the hair/feather follicles (the bumps) are raised just as they would naturally be on the bird.  *Hermes usually flattens out those bumps so the finished product is much smoother and less fragile.  Perhaps the Ostrich Boreale means the follicles are left raised?  If this is the case, the bag would be somewhat delicate. * I have bags with the raised follicles and they have not aged as well as other exotics I own.  They are susceptible to damage very quickly in that the raised follicles "pop" or tear open.  Hmmm...I'm curious for this Boreale mystery to be solved!


Thank you posting, exactly what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## DreamingPink

Any chance of Gris Tourterelle coming back in 2020?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Got to see the new colors last week! Lots of browns to choose from


----------



## nymeria

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got to see the new colors last week! Lots of browns to choose from
> 
> View attachment 4612352


Lovely! Do you have any of the names to match up with the cards? Thanks


----------



## LovingTheOrange

nymeria said:


> Lovely! Do you have any of the names to match up with the cards? Thanks


That's a good idea! Wish I thought of that while I was at the store LOL.

I can only remember the colors I was interested in. Bleu brume (left, second from top), vert criquet (left, third and fourth from top-- swift & chevre, respectively), bambou (left, last one). Deep blue is the blue in the middle. There was also nata, which is the first one on the left. Curry is the bottom one on the right.

Someone posted the swatches with names here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-490#post-33429173 My photo was taken by the window so the colors may look more accurate!


----------



## ayc

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got to see the new colors last week! Lots of browns to choose from
> 
> View attachment 4612352


thank you so much for posting!


----------



## DreamingPink

Nata looks almost pinkish in the picture!


----------



## periogirl28

DreamingPink said:


> Nata looks almost pinkish in the picture!


The swatch description on reverse reads " Nata is a rich white with hints of delicate pink, like the cream whose Portuguese name it borrows." Intel shared with me by a dear friend.


----------



## DreamingPink

periogirl28 said:


> The swatch description on reverse reads " Nata is a rich white with hints of delicate pink, like the cream whose Portuguese name it borrows." Intel shared with me by a dear friend.


Thank you dear!!
What a dreamy(or creamy) color!!  Can’t wait to see it in Birkins ❤️


----------



## this_is_rj

I love that nata has a hint of pink! I hope it comes with GHW.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Hermes_Insider said:


> Special podium pieces from Fall/Winter 19/20:
> 
> Birkin Touch with ostrich and crocodile in two color combinations (Cognac/Miel & Violine/Cassie)
> Birkin/Kelly (varying sizes) tri-color crocodile
> Kelly 20 verso
> Birkin 25/30 crocodile sellier in three colors (push offer only)
> Trim bag (push offer only)



_More FW19 info.._

Kelly 20 Verso Chevre Mysore (some combinations I remember):
Fue/Rose Eglantine PHW
Menthe/Bleu Atoll PHW
Rouge Vif/Rose d’Ete PHW

Birkin 25 & Birkin 30 Multi-Croco (combination of shiny and matte alligator):
Ebene/Macassar/Rose Extreme PHW
Vert Rousseau/Rousseau/Bosphore PHW

Kelly 28 (Sellier) Multi-Croco (combination of shiny and matte alligator):
Macassar/Ebene/Miel/Rose Extreme PHW
Vert Rousseau/Rousseau/Noir/Bosphore PHW

_these will be interesting!_


----------



## Hermes_Insider

More SS20 info..

Kelly 20 Verso in Epsom & Chevre Mysore (many combinations)

Birkin 25 Togo/Croc Touch:
Bambou/Shiny Cactus PHW

Birkin 30 Ostrich/Croc Touch:
Tabac Camel/Tabac Camel GHW

Constance Marquete (Epsom/Shiny Alligator/Shiny Lizard):
Vert Criquet/Cactus/Beige Sable/Ombre Lizard
Nata/Tabac Camel/Beige Sable/Ombre Lizard
_(I am assuming it comes with a lizard coated buckle) _

Constance (Madame/Shiny Lizard):
_Two color combinations 
_
Constance 18 (Shiny Lizard):
Ombre PHW & GHW

24/24 Patchwork (Togo/Swift/Matte Alligator/Swift):
_Multiple combinations_

_Notable re-introductions:_
Bambou (regular skin)
Terre Cuite (ostrich)


----------



## ayc

Hermes_Insider said:


> More SS20 info..
> 
> Kelly 20 Verso in Epsom & Chevre Mysore (many combinations)
> 
> Birkin 25 Togo/Croc Touch:
> Bambou/Shiny Cactus PHW
> 
> Birkin 30 Ostrich/Croc Touch:
> Tabac Camel/Tabac Camel GHW
> 
> Constance Marquete (Epsom/Shiny Alligator/Shiny Lizard):
> Vert Criquet/Cactus/Beige Sable/Ombre Lizard
> Nata/Tabac Camel/Beige Sable/Ombre Lizard
> _(I am assuming it comes with a lizard coated buckle) _
> 
> Constance (Madame/Shiny Lizard):
> _Two color combinations
> _
> Constance 18 (Shiny Lizard):
> Ombre PHW & GHW
> 
> 24/24 Patchwork (Togo/Swift/Matte Alligator/Swift):
> _Multiple combinations_
> 
> _Notable re-introductions:_
> Bambou (regular skin)
> Terre Cuite (ostrich)


Thank you!!


----------



## Meta

LovingTheOrange said:


> Deep blue is the blue in the middle.


That's Navy, not Deep Blue. 





There's also two swatches of Sesame that's similar to Gold above Bronze Dore, right above Curry. 



Hermes_Insider said:


> _More FW19 info.._
> 
> Kelly 20 Verso Chevre Mysore (some combinations I remember):
> Fue/Rose Eglantine PHW
> Menthe/Bleu Atoll PHW
> Rouge Vif/Rose d’Ete PHW


There's a total of 6 verso combinations, all with phw.


----------



## tramcaro

Does anyone know if Vert Maquis is gray?  It looks grey to me somehow.


----------



## acrowcounted

tramcaro said:


> Does anyone know if Vert Maquis is gray?  It looks grey to me somehow.


Looks grey-green to me. Somewhere between Very Cypres and Vert Amande. Literally, the name means “green underbrush” like the underside of shrubs, bushes, or small evergreen trees.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

tramcaro said:


> Does anyone know if Vert Maquis is gray?  It looks grey to me somehow.


Description for Vert Maquis: "Vert Maquis is similar to khaki, tinged with yellow and with the slightly burnished tones of Mediterranean shrubs."


----------



## bc1990

does anyone know what bags bleu brume will come in? I would love this in evelyne tpm or garden party


----------



## Summerof89

Meta said:


> That's Navy, not Deep Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also two swatches of Sesame that's similar to Gold above Bronze Dore, right above Curry.
> 
> 
> There's a total of 6 verso combinations, all with phw.


Why can’t they do a few in ghw ahhhhh!!!!  If they did I would be very broke.


----------



## crazybag88

Hermes_Insider said:


> More SS20 info..
> 
> Kelly 20 Verso in Epsom & Chevre Mysore (many combinations)
> 
> Birkin 25 Togo/Croc Touch:
> Bambou/Shiny Cactus PHW
> 
> Birkin 30 Ostrich/Croc Touch:
> Tabac Camel/Tabac Camel GHW
> 
> Constance Marquete (Epsom/Shiny Alligator/Shiny Lizard):
> Vert Criquet/Cactus/Beige Sable/Ombre Lizard
> Nata/Tabac Camel/Beige Sable/Ombre Lizard
> _(I am assuming it comes with a lizard coated buckle) _
> 
> Constance (Madame/Shiny Lizard):
> _Two color combinations
> _
> Constance 18 (Shiny Lizard):
> Ombre PHW & GHW
> 
> 24/24 Patchwork (Togo/Swift/Matte Alligator/Swift):
> _Multiple combinations_
> 
> _Notable re-introductions:_
> Bambou (regular skin)
> Terre Cuite (ostrich)


Thanks for the intel!  I'm very much looking forward to the K20 verso and Constance Marquette


----------



## Meta

Summerof89 said:


> Why can’t they do a few in ghw ahhhhh!!!!  If they did I would be very broke.


They didn't so as to prevent you from going broke.


----------



## tramcaro

acrowcounted said:


> Looks grey-green to me. Somewhere between Very Cypres and Vert Amande. Literally, the name means “green underbrush” like the underside of shrubs, bushes, or small evergreen trees.



I’m loving this colour.  Hoping that it is not brown.


----------



## tramcaro

Meta said:


> Description for Vert Maquis: "Vert Maquis is similar to khaki, tinged with yellow and with the slightly burnished tones of Mediterranean shrubs."



I’m quite taken by this colour.  Can’t wait to see it in real life.


----------



## Summerof89

Meta said:


> They didn't so as to prevent you from going broke.


ok you win


----------



## lolakitten

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got to see the new colors last week! Lots of browns to choose from
> 
> View attachment 4612352


_Bleu brume (left, second from top)_
Looks like a lavender on my screen... 
...maybe my eyes are tired, lol.


----------



## Lovebb12

Same here?



lolakitten said:


> _Bleu brume (left, second from top)_
> Looks like a lavender on my screen...
> ...maybe my eyes are tired, lol.


----------



## disappeared

Hi! Anyone know the color and description of the one on the upper right?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

disappeared said:


> Hi! Anyone know the color and description of the one on the upper right?


Could be foin?


----------



## Meta

lolakitten said:


> _Bleu brume (left, second from top)_
> Looks like a lavender on my screen...
> ...maybe my eyes are tired, lol.





Lovebb12 said:


> Same here?


In real life it's closer to white with a tinge of blue. Description of bleu brume: "A very light blue infused with white. Bleu brume evokes the colour of light, delicate, enveloping in mist."




disappeared said:


> Hi! Anyone know the color and description of the one on the upper right?


Foin in Chevre. Description: "Foin refers to the pale yellow of hay made from meadow grass in early Summer."


----------



## c18027

Here's what Bleu Brume looks like on the website:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bastia-verso-change-purse-H078479CKAC/


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know if rouge grenat is still Being produced in bags ?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## disappeared

Meta said:


> In real life it's closer to white with a tinge of blue. Description of bleu brume: "A very light blue infused with white. Bleu brume evokes the colour of light, delicate, enveloping in mist."
> View attachment 4613562
> 
> 
> Foin in Chevre. Description: "Foin refers to the pale yellow of hay made from meadow grass in early Summer."
> View attachment 4613558


Ohh i think I like! I hope it comes in a Togo Birkin


----------



## allure244

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone know if rouge grenat is still Being produced in bags ?



Someone from my store got offered a rouge grenat b25 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Summerof89

allure244 said:


> Someone from my store got offered a rouge grenat b25 a few weeks ago.


Thank you for sharing, that is very useful information


----------



## pinkorchid20

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone know if rouge grenat is still Being produced in bags ?


My store is expecting the ordered Rouge Grenat bags from Feb/March. Production obviously will/has been increased for this or the upcoming season.


----------



## Summerof89

pinkorchid20 said:


> My store is expecting the ordered Rouge Grenat bags from Feb/March. Production obviously will/has been increased for this or the upcoming season.



Yay!!! Excited, I think I may ask for a k25 retourne in this colour.


----------



## bc1990

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wanted to love this color but all I see is sea foam green. Not a fan =(
> Thanks for all the updates to all the threads on the new stuff rolling out! My wallet is shivering though hahahah


I hate blue greens and am very sensitive to them, I notice the slightest drop of blue in greens and vice versa. however, with this color all I see is avocado green. Am I one of the only people that can't notice any sort of blue in this in clemance? I would love this color but not if there's any blue tones.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bc1990 said:


> I hate blue greens and am very sensitive to them, I notice the slightest drop of blue in greens and vice versa. however, with this color all I see is avocado green. Am I one of the only people that can't notice any sort of blue in this in clemance? I would love this color but not if there's any blue tones.


I have seen this color IRL in a variety of items but never gave it a second look... just is not a color that appeals to me in any way. In some pics it appeared grey but IRL I see nothing but sea foam green which I find to be a dated color that I would neverrrrrrr wear. Just my opinion. But if you are wondering if I aw blue in it... nope. Not at all. BUT I don't necessarily recall seeing it in clemence to be specific. My eye just instantly left the item after I realized what it was.


----------



## bc1990

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have seen this color IRL in a variety of items but never gave it a second look... just is not a color that appeals to me in any way. In some pics it appeared grey but IRL I see nothing but sea foam green which I find to be a dated color that I would neverrrrrrr wear. Just my opinion. But if you are wondering if I aw blue in it... nope. Not at all. BUT I don't necessarily recall seeing it in clemence to be specific. My eye just instantly left the item after I realized what it was.


okay, thank you! if u happened to take any pictures where u noticed the sea foam green can you please attach? I am trying so hard to see it, because I would be very upset if I thought I was buying avocado or almond green but then saw it to be sea foam


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bc1990 said:


> okay, thank you! if u happened to take any pictures where u noticed the sea foam green can you please attach? I am trying so hard to see it, because I would be very upset if I thought I was buying avocado or almond green but then saw it to be sea foam


Nope like I said, don't like the color so no photos.
I just describe it as sea foam but maybe that's not entirely accurate. Bottom line... sorry me no likey.
Maybe ask those that like the color and maybe they have pics. the pics on h.com look pretty accurate to me... Good luck dear!


----------



## Phiona88

Here’s another Vert Criquet:-


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I’ve kinda lost track of what’s considered the new colors but this caught my eye as I never paid much attention to green... beautiful vert olive


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> I’ve kinda lost track of what’s considered the new colors but this caught my eye as I never paid much attention to green... beautiful vert olive


Makes me want a dirty martini!


----------



## Etriers

bc1990 said:


> I hate blue greens and am very sensitive to them, I notice the slightest drop of blue in greens and vice versa. however, with this color all I see is avocado green. Am I one of the only people that can't notice any sort of blue in this in clemance? I would love this color but not if there's any blue tones.



I have news that will either make you very sad or will relieve you considerably.  All green has blue in it.  Green is a secondary hue and is a combination of the primary hues of blue and yellow.


----------



## Etriers

GoldFish8 said:


> Makes me want a dirty martini!



Lol!  It’s 5 o’clock somewhere!


----------



## peonies13

I saw bleu brume in person recently. Very beautiful - I’d call it similar to a very pale ultramarine or a pale violet with blue undertones.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## peonies13

Israeli_Flava said:


> I’ve kinda lost track of what’s considered the new colors but this caught my eye as I never paid much attention to green... beautiful vert olive



Is this vert olive current? It’s stunning!


----------



## Hat Trick

peonies13 said:


> Is this vert olive current? It’s stunning!



Yes, have seen vert olive around in a few bags this season, including the 24/24.


----------



## DreamingPink

I have never seen Ostrich Birkins came in size 25 in the past (unless SO), but I’m starting to see some on IG, maybe it will become regular production from now on?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

peonies13 said:


> I saw bleu brume in person recently. Very beautiful - I’d call it similar to a very pale ultramarine or a pale violet with blue undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616433


Whoa that’s a gorgeous color! A sellier Kelly would be so nice in this color.


----------



## peonies13

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Whoa that’s a gorgeous color! A sellier Kelly would be so nice in this color.



It really is beautiful


----------



## azukitea

This may help those who are considering etain or Gris A

( I will also post this in reference thread)


----------



## GoldFish8

azukitea said:


> This may help those who are considering etain or Gris A
> 
> ( I will also post this in reference thread)
> 
> View attachment 4618013


This is awesome! I picked both for my SO. Thanks for putting them side by side like this


----------



## azukitea

GoldFish8 said:


> This is awesome! I picked both for my SO. Thanks for putting them side by side like this


the new etain batch is awesome


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> This may help those who are considering etain or Gris A
> 
> ( I will also post this in reference thread)
> 
> View attachment 4618013


Both are so gorgeous but yes very awesome comparison!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> the new etain batch is awesome


Totally agree!!! I couldn't be happier with mine!!!


----------



## azukitea

While they are definitely grey, I can even notice a very small difference in undertone within the D series for etain (both are from 2019).

The following are both etain bags bought only 2 months apart 
But to emphasize, it is only noticeable when put side by side and under very bright light  the newest one (left) has a hint of lilac tone while the "older" (right with rghw) one has maybe a soft green undertone


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> While they are definitely grey, I can even notice a very small difference in undertone within the D series for etain (both are from 2019).
> 
> The following are both etain bags bought only 2 months apart
> But to emphasize, it is only noticeable when put side by side and under very bright light  the newest one (left) has a hint of lilac tone while the "older" (right with rghw) one has maybe a soft green undertone
> 
> View attachment 4618093



Are those both Togo? The grain size is so different! Beautiful bags!


----------



## azukitea

QuelleFromage said:


> Are those both Togo? The grain size is so different! Beautiful bags!


Thank you, and yes they are Togo


----------



## Cygne18

Hi, ladies! Has anyone seen a bag in Madame leather?


----------



## azukitea

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, ladies! Has anyone seen a bag in Madame leather?


No not yet but I am waiting on one  will post once I have it, hopefully will be in 2020 though.

But if you search, there is a thread on the leather with some photos of SLGs made in madam.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, ladies! Has anyone seen a bag in Madame leather?


A member just posted buying one here.


----------



## Cygne18

azukitea said:


> No not yet but I am waiting on one  will post once I have it, hopefully will be in 2020 though.
> 
> But if you search, there is a thread on the leather with some photos of SLGs made in madam.


Thank you, @azukitea! 



Meta said:


> A member just posted buying one here.


Ooooh, thank you @Meta!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> While they are definitely grey, I can even notice a very small difference in undertone within the D series for etain (both are from 2019).
> 
> The following are both etain bags bought only 2 months apart
> But to emphasize, it is only noticeable when put side by side and under very bright light  the newest one (left) has a hint of lilac tone while the "older" (right with rghw) one has maybe a soft green undertone
> 
> View attachment 4618093


WOW! I totally see what you are saying. I don't dare examine my etain baby (bought a month ago) because I do not wan to see or notice any green or brown undertones. As of now, all I see is dark gray and I and I want to stay that way hhahhahaha  But thanks for the fab pics hun!


----------



## Etriers

azukitea said:


> While they are definitely grey, I can even notice a very small difference in undertone within the D series for etain (both are from 2019).
> 
> The following are both etain bags bought only 2 months apart
> But to emphasize, it is only noticeable when put side by side and under very bright light  the newest one (left) has a hint of lilac tone while the "older" (right with rghw) one has maybe a soft green undertone
> 
> View attachment 4618093



Beautiful!  Amazingly, quite a lot affects how each hide takes dye—Age, time of the year, what the herd was eating, how healthy and hydrated it was, how much fresh air and sun exposure.  That is another thing that makes H leather quality so remarkable, that despite all that, it stays as consistent as it does.


----------



## GoldFish8

azukitea said:


> While they are definitely grey, I can even notice a very small difference in undertone within the D series for etain (both are from 2019).
> 
> The following are both etain bags bought only 2 months apart
> But to emphasize, it is only noticeable when put side by side and under very bright light  the newest one (left) has a hint of lilac tone while the "older" (right with rghw) one has maybe a soft green undertone
> 
> View attachment 4618093


you are killing me with these photos!!!  really hoping my SO comes from the newest batch of Etain...and with the larger grain togo like your SO...omg I'm in LOOOOOVE...i was so worried about missing out of RGHW...but I absolutely LOVE the brushed gold hardware on Etain 

GAH! I'm so excited now! thank you for giving me something to look forward to


----------



## hgirl2

Sharing photos of Jaune Ambre, Curry and Foin.


----------



## DoggieBags

hgirl2 said:


> Sharing photos of Jaune Ambre, Curry and Foin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619470
> View attachment 4619471


Thank you for the color comparison shot. This is so helpful. Foin and curry look noticeably different so i wouldn’t automatically turn down any bag offers in these 2 shades just because I already have a bag in Jaune Ambre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hgirl2 said:


> Sharing photos of Jaune Ambre, Curry and Foin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619470
> View attachment 4619471


Foin in chevre is speaking to my soul hahahaha LOVE IT! Thx for posting the comparison bc I'm not a fan of JA and I'm glad Foin is looking so different.


----------



## peonies13

hgirl2 said:


> Sharing photos of Jaune Ambre, Curry and Foin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619470
> View attachment 4619471



How can you see these swatches? I asked my SA the other day to show me some colors and she “didn’t have any product in stock” but I didn’t think to ask for swatch cards... can anyone ask to see these or special order only?


----------



## Coconuts40

peonies13 said:


> How can you see these swatches? I asked my SA the other day to show me some colors and she “didn’t have any product in stock” but I didn’t think to ask for swatch cards... can anyone ask to see these or special order only?



At my home store the swatch cards sit in a box usually on the accessories counter or close by.  I have looked through the swatch cards multiple times with my SA.  Perhaps you can ask her if she has any swatches to show you.


----------



## Coconuts40

Does anyone have any intel on dates when we expect to see the Constance-to-go or Kelly-to-go wallets trickling into boutiques?  Thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anyone have any intel on dates when we expect to see the Constance-to-go or Kelly-to-go wallets trickling into boutiques?  Thank you.


No one can predict this, not even the Store Managers.


----------



## Coconuts40

periogirl28 said:


> No one can predict this, not even the Store Managers.



Fair enough, but I won't hold anyone accountable if they don't provide an accurate 'prediction'. 

Would love to hear if anyone was told about an estimated date of arrival ?  After all, that's the fun of Hermes and the forums, hanging on to the hope of a fun arrival of new products


----------



## pasdedeux1

peonies13 said:


> How can you see these swatches? I asked my SA the other day to show me some colors and she “didn’t have any product in stock” but I didn’t think to ask for swatch cards... can anyone ask to see these or special order only?


They are in a box - simply ask your SA if you can see "the new colors" and s/he will likely pull out the big box. I'm guessing that she thought you wanted to see a particular bag as opposed to just seeing all the colors themselves. It's quite helpful to see them, actually, and often the same color will be shown in different leathers on different cards.


----------



## periogirl28

Coconuts40 said:


> Fair enough, but I won't hold anyone accountable if they don't provide an accurate 'prediction'.
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone was told about an estimated date of arrival ?  After all, that's the fun of Hermes and the forums, hanging on to the hope of a fun arrival of new products


Well then 2020 is my bet.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## acrowcounted

New seasonal colors in a rodeo

Sesame and Vert Criquet


----------



## peonies13

pasdedeux1 said:


> They are in a box - simply ask your SA if you can see "the new colors" and s/he will likely pull out the big box. I'm guessing that she thought you wanted to see a particular bag as opposed to just seeing all the colors themselves. It's quite helpful to see them, actually, and often the same color will be shown in different leathers on different cards.



Thank you! Will do tomorrow when I go in


----------



## craielover

pasdedeux1 said:


> They are in a box - simply ask your SA if you can see "the new colors" and s/he will likely pull out the big box. I'm guessing that she thought you wanted to see a particular bag as opposed to just seeing all the colors themselves. It's quite helpful to see them, actually, and often the same color will be shown in different leathers on different cards.


I've shown my SA swatches I found on TPF. She said different store (managers) have different practices. At my location they cannot show the swatches.


----------



## peonies13

kleider said:


> I've shown my SA swatches I found on TPF. She said different store (managers) have different practices. At my location they cannot show the swatches.



Interesting tip thanks. Anyone know if the SF store has/shows samples?


----------



## disappeared

QuelleFromage said:


> Are those both Togo? The grain size is so different! Beautiful bags!


Noticed that too on recent posts. Thought the new togo bags were clemence!


----------



## allure244

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anyone have any intel on dates when we expect to see the Constance-to-go or Kelly-to-go wallets trickling into boutiques?  Thank you.


I just saw the Kelly to go wallet listed on a reseller’s Instagram page today.


----------



## periogirl28

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anyone have any intel on dates when we expect to see the Constance-to-go or Kelly-to-go wallets trickling into boutiques?  Thank you.


I did enquire specifically about these 2 styles at FSH and I apologise that I could not get definite delivery dates to help you.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

For anyone who's interested in the new colors, the French site has Silk'in wallets in vert criquet and nata:
https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/portefeuille-silk-in-classique-H075188CKAE/


----------



## xiaoxiao

Noticed on Deutschland site has the saut in BF! Beautiful.  has anyone seen this bag in person?

https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/tasche-saut-hermes-25-H079081CKAA/


----------



## peonies13

xiaoxiao said:


> Noticed on Deutschland site has the saut in BF! Beautiful.  has anyone seen this bag in person?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/tasche-saut-hermes-25-H079081CKAA/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624064


I saw it in the SF store the other day - it's pretty. It has a very 1980s shape (to me at least) and the crossbody strap is nice and log. It's really great the way the bag flap hinges so it can either be permanently open or closed without adding any bulk to the bag. I didn't realize this is a new design... is it?


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Noticed on Deutschland site has the saut in BF! Beautiful.  has anyone seen this bag in person?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/tasche-saut-hermes-25-H079081CKAA/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624064


I was offered this bag at FSH.


----------



## xiaoxiao

peonies13 said:


> I saw it in the SF store the other day - it's pretty. It has a very 1980s shape (to me at least) and the crossbody strap is nice and log. It's really great the way the bag flap hinges so it can either be permanently open or closed without adding any bulk to the bag. I didn't realize this is a new design... is it?



Yeah, I think it just came out maybe a couple of months ago? Did you happen to try it on?


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> I was offered this bag at FSH.



did you happen to try it on? Or was it a hard pass?


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> did you happen to try it on? Or was it a hard pass?


I got to try it but did not take photos. I prefer smooth Heritage Barenia and somehow the Saut design does not appeal to me. I must say, it’s a practical bag.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> I got to try it but did not take photos. I prefer smooth Heritage Barenia and somehow the Saut design does not appeal to me. I must say, it’s a practical bag.



So good to hear! Me too, about the original Barenia... ok I will wait to see if they come out with original barenia version then. Thank you for your review! May I ask how long the strap is on you? I am worried it might be a tad too short....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> So good to hear! Me too, about the original Barenia... ok I will wait to see if they come out with original barenia version then. Thank you for your review! May I ask how long the strap is on you? I am worried it might be a tad too short....


I did not put it on, just had a look at the bag while my SA showed it to me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> I did not put it on, just had a look at the bag while my SA showed it to me.



 thanks for your reply!


----------



## nymeria

xiaoxiao said:


> So good to hear! Me too, about the original Barenia... ok I will wait to see if they come out with original barenia version then. Thank you for your review! May I ask how long the strap is on you? I am worried it might be a tad too short....


The strap is adjustable- I tried it and the longest was a tad too long ( I am 5'4''/162.5) but one hole smaller was perfect.It is *not* coming in fauve Barenia ( at least this season). The color options are bleu niut, one or two others ( cant recall, sorry, think a red) the BF and ebene- BUT HOLD ON- don't get all excited!! the ebene is NOT barenia, but Clemence, like the others.( but a great color if that works for you)
A very wearable bag with what I think is a great look, I think fits more than the mini Lindy ( and the Evelyn tpm with the price point to match) and I liked the pop of colors on the hinge. I am waiting for my SA to get the BF and see if that's the one.


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> The strap is adjustable- I tried it and the longest was a tad too long ( I am 5'4''/162.5) but one hole smaller was perfect.It is *not* coming in fauve Barenia ( at least this season). The color options are bleu niut, one or two others ( cant recall, sorry, think a red) the BF and ebene- BUT HOLD ON- don't get all excited!! the ebene is NOT barenia, but Clemence, like the others.( but a great color if that works for you)
> A very wearable bag with what I think is a great look, I think fits more than the mini Lindy ( and the Evelyn tpm with the price point to match) and I liked the pop of colors on the hinge. I am waiting for my SA to get the BF and see if that's the one.


My local store has it on display in the blue nuit.  I checked it out the other day, its really attractive and beautifully done. I did not actually try it on cross body, though - now I wish that I had!


----------



## Meta

xiaoxiao said:


> Noticed on Deutschland site has the saut in BF! Beautiful.  has anyone seen this bag in person?
> https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/tasche-saut-hermes-25-H079081CKAA/
> View attachment 4624064


@lanit recently bought this bag so perhaps she can/will share when she gets a chance to.


----------



## xiaoxiao

nymeria said:


> A very wearable bag with what I think is a great look, I think fits more than the mini Lindy ( and the Evelyn tpm with the price point to match) and I liked the pop of colors on the hinge. I am waiting for my SA to get the BF and see if that's the one.



So many good news in one paragraph (thanks for the strap confirmation, I’m a bit taller 5’8 and was worried the strap is a bit too short on me), especially how it fits more than a mini lindy! That’s exactly what I was hoping to hear.  hope you will SA will find you the BF you desire.


----------



## MYH

I tried this bag on. Usually I need a longer strap and on the last hole (longest length), it was perfect for me. It’s really cute and casual. I’m not sure if I love the shape (waiting to see if it grows on me) but it definitely is on my radar screen. 

I saw gris Perle but didn’t like the hinge colors that came on it.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I recently tried this on in SF in a deep blue, I think.  I really liked it.  Very light weight, roomy and most importantly the strap was long enough..  It’s looks gorgeous in BF.  If I had seen that color it may have come home with me.  It’s on the short list if the right combo becomes available.


----------



## disappeared

nymeria said:


> The strap is adjustable- I tried it and the longest was a tad too long ( I am 5'4''/162.5) but one hole smaller was perfect.It is *not* coming in fauve Barenia ( at least this season). The color options are bleu niut, one or two others ( cant recall, sorry, think a red) the BF and ebene- BUT HOLD ON- don't get all excited!! the ebene is NOT barenia, but Clemence, like the others.( but a great color if that works for you)
> A very wearable bag with what I think is a great look, I think fits more than the mini Lindy ( and the Evelyn tpm with the price point to match) and I liked the pop of colors on the hinge. I am waiting for my SA to get the BF and see if that's the one.


I love it but i wish it was only 1 color.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I recently tried this on in SF in a deep blue, I think.  I really liked it.  Very light weight, roomy and most importantly the strap was long enough..  It’s looks gorgeous in BF.  If I had seen that color it may have come home with me.  It’s on the short list if the right combo becomes available.



This is great! And yes I hear you, I can’t see myself having this bag in multiple colors either, so it has to be the right combo for me to buy one. Def will be the original barenia if they ever make one, and I would def buy it if it’s made of one color (as @disappeared mentioned), perhaps vert olive? I would be so happy, or ebene. But def def fauve if they ever make one!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

xiaoxiao said:


> This is great! And yes I hear you, I can’t see myself having this bag in multiple colors either, so it has to be the right combo for me to buy one. Def will be the original barenia if they ever make one, and I would def buy it if it’s made of one color (as @disappeared mentioned), perhaps vert olive? I would be so happy, or ebene. But def def fauve if they ever make one!


Vert olive Barenia would be the ultimate dream for me!  Hermes do you hear me?????


----------



## xiaoxiao

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Vert olive Barenia would be the ultimate dream for me!  Hermes do you hear me?????



 right? I feel like that color and that design would be perfect together. Truly a perfect mommy bag.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Double post


----------



## peonies13

xiaoxiao said:


> So good to hear! Me too, about the original Barenia... ok I will wait to see if they come out with original barenia version then. Thank you for your review! May I ask how long the strap is on you? I am worried it might be a tad too short....


I’m 5’ 7” and it was long enough for for me to wear low - I like my cross body bags long! A regular gripe of mine with H bags are the straps are so often way too short for me. I didn’t take photos unfortunately. 



xiaoxiao said:


> So many good news in one paragraph (thanks for the strap confirmation, I’m a bit taller 5’8 and was worried the strap is a bit too short on me), especially how it fits more than a mini lindy! That’s exactly what I was hoping to hear.  hope you will SA will find you the BF you desire.





xiaoxiao said:


> right? I feel like that color and that design would be perfect together. Truly a perfect mommy bag.



I think I quoted the wrong post here... I came into the store wearing the Evelyne TPM so I am able to compare - I’m 99% sure the Saut would hold more - a perfect mama bag indeed! I always wish I could put a small snack or toddler item in my Evie (but even though I can’t fit it that’s not a dealbreaker for me, I love it so much!)

I agree with all those who said the hinge colors are not good combos. I couldn’t imagine buying a bag this price without loving the colors and the one I saw was not appealing (3 colors I believe)


----------



## lolakitten

Has anyone seen the new cross body click 16 wallet? What did you think?
I think it would look nice in the new nata colour with gold hardware...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## momoc

lolakitten said:


> Has anyone seen the new cross body click 16 wallet? What did you think?
> I think it would look nice in the new nata colour with gold hardware...



You mean the clic 16 wallet that’s been out for a couple years right? Unless there’s a new model I don’t know about that’s coming in 2020 season....

I have one (just a boring black one though) and quite like it! The only problem for me is it doesn’t fit my phones but it’s ok since I tend to have my phone in my hands anyways, haha.

ETA: ohh are you specifically thinking if it’s gonna be coming in the new season colors? I hope so!!


----------



## lolakitten

momoc said:


> You mean the clic 16 wallet that’s been out for a couple years right? Unless there’s a new model I don’t know about that’s coming in 2020 season....
> 
> I have one (just a boring black one though) and quite like it! The only problem for me is it doesn’t fit my phones but it’s ok since I tend to have my phone in my hands anyways, haha.
> 
> ETA: ohh are you specifically thinking if it’s gonna be coming in the new season colors? I hope so!!



Oops I misspelled, the clic 16 “woc”.
Yes I’m hoping seasonal colours!


----------



## lanit

Meta said:


> @lanit recently bought this bag so perhaps she can/will share when she gets a chance to.


Here you go peeps! Saut 25 in black with blue and copper chevre detailing. Sorry I am traveling and don’t have official color names for the stripes! It’s wonderful, light and easy. i love the understated and minimal look of it. I am 5’5”. HTH.


----------



## nymeria

xiaoxiao said:


> So many good news in one paragraph (thanks for the strap confirmation, I’m a bit taller 5’8 and was worried the strap is a bit too short on me), especially how it fits more than a mini lindy! That’s exactly what I was hoping to hear.  hope you will SA will find you the BF you desire.


Thank you, dear @xiaoxiao . I certainly am interested in the BF- I agree, there's no comparison with the fauve ( smooth) barenia, but I think the odds of them "mass" producing it in fauve are slim to none. This may be a lovely option. And if the fauve ever appears.. I'm IN!!
I really can't perfectly recall the options ( my SA and I looked at them on her phone) but maybe (?) I remember that the ebene was ,if not all one color, had dark color on the hinge bar. Hope this isn't false hope for those who want one color.


----------



## xiaoxiao

lanit said:


> Here you go peeps! Saut 25 in black with blue and copper chevre detailing. Sorry I am traveling and don’t have official color names for the stripes! It’s wonderful, light and easy. i love the understated and monimal look of it. I am 5’5”. HTH.
> View attachment 4624586
> View attachment 4624588
> View attachment 4624589



thank you so so much for this!!! I’ve been meaning to ask, the third pix, did you open the flap? And also, there is a back pocket at the other side? I am a bit confused about the design... TIA!


----------



## nymeria

lanit said:


> Here you go peeps! Saut 25 in black with blue and copper chevre detailing. Sorry I am traveling and don’t have official color names for the stripes! It’s wonderful, light and easy. i love the understated and minimal look of it. I am 5’5”. HTH.
> View attachment 4624586
> View attachment 4624588
> View attachment 4624589


Thank you so much @lanit , for taking the time while traveling to post this. Tempted as always by black ( this by a person who ONLY wears black!), it looks great.


----------



## lanit

xiaoxiao said:


> thank you so so much for this!!! I’ve been meaning to ask, the third pix, did you open the flap? And also, there is a back pocket at the other side? I am a bit confused about the design... TIA!


Hi dear, it does not have a pocket in back. There are already separated pockets inside! The flap can be worn with the tab detail showing, and pockets opened or with the flap closed. The link to the barenia version posted a few pages back show the design very well.

@nymeria thank you dear. I rarely look at black bags but the chevre striped detailing got me (well you all know I have a thing for graphic stripes)!


----------



## Hat Trick

lanit said:


> Here you go peeps! Saut 25 in black with blue and copper chevre detailing. Sorry I am traveling and don’t have official color names for the stripes! It’s wonderful, light and easy. i love the understated and minimal look of it. I am 5’5”. HTH.
> View attachment 4624586
> View attachment 4624588
> View attachment 4624589



 @lanit, is it comfortable on the shoulder?  Does it bounce around when you are walking or does it stay fairly flat against the body and just swing a bit?


----------



## xiaoxiao

lanit said:


> The flap can be worn with the tab detail showing, and pockets opened or with the flap closed.



Ah!!! Yes. I suspected that but wasn’t 100% sure. Thanks so much for confirming it! And as always, thank you so much for your review.


----------



## lanit

Hat Trick said:


> @lanit, is it comfortable on the shoulder?  Does it bounce around when you are walking or does it stay fairly flat against the body and just swing a bit?


Yes very comfortable shoulder strap for me. The wide Evelyne always bothered me though I do carry my kelly cross body with a slightly narrower canvas strap. As for bouncing I run around a lot,and it stays fairly flat on my person, so my take on this is it depends on how long you wear your bag and how active you are. I think it is a cool edgy and minimal bag. The hinge detail and shape is pure H , so I’m happy with this choice.HTH!


----------



## Hat Trick

lanit said:


> Yes very comfortable shoulder strap for me. The wide Evelyne always bothered me though I do carry my kelly cross body with a slightly narrower canvas strap. As for bouncing I run around a lot,and it stays fairly flat on my person, so my take on this is it depends on how long you wear your bag and how active you are. I think it is a cool edgy and minimal bag. The hinge detail and shape is pure H , so I’m happy with this choice.HTH!



Thank you!


----------



## nymeria

lanit said:


> Yes very comfortable shoulder strap for me. The wide Evelyne always bothered me though I do carry my kelly cross body with a slightly narrower canvas strap. As for bouncing I run around a lot,and it stays fairly flat on my person, so my take on this is it depends on how long you wear your bag and how active you are. I think it is a cool edgy and minimal bag. The hinge detail and shape is pure H , so I’m happy with this choice.HTH!


Dear @lanit , thank you so much for your insights and thoughtful replies. I'm loving it as well- so I'll patiently wait for mine!


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
New color Cricket


----------



## Hat Trick

TankerToad said:


> From IG
> New color Cricket




(And I’m sitting here watching a game of cricket!)


----------



## csetcos

Does anyone know if Vert Bosphore was available/purchased in Clemence or Togo for Birkins at Podium for the USA?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## FreddieMac

According to an Instagram reseller, Vache Naturelle is now available in a grained version (Vache Naturelle Grainé) for the Birkin Sellier, this B30 is in VNG Natural Sable.


----------



## Txoceangirl

FreddieMac said:


> According to an Instagram reseller, Vache Naturelle is now available in a grained version (Vache Naturelle Grainé) for the Birkin Sellier, this B30 is in VNG Natural Sable.


Ooohhh, I love this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

FreddieMac said:


> According to an Instagram reseller, Vache Naturelle is now available in a grained version (Vache Naturelle Grainé) for the Birkin Sellier, this B30 is in VNG Natural Sable.


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this color... Thanks for posting!!!

I would soooo Love to see this next to traditional gold Togo!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> From IG
> New color Cricket


Oh my! Now that's a shade of green I have never seen....
Did you snap this goody up????


----------



## FreddieMac

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this color... Thanks for posting!!!
> 
> I would soooo Love to see this next to traditional gold Togo!!!



No problem!

Question is, if this leather behaves and develops patina like classic Vache Naturelle does, is this going to be too high maintenance for many, or will this behave similar to Barenia Faubourg and take the pros of the heritage leather and make them more 'easy-going'???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

FreddieMac said:


> No problem!
> 
> Question is, if this leather behaves and develops patina like classic Vache Naturelle does, is this going to be too high maintenance for many, or will this behave similar to Barenia Faubourg and take the pros of the heritage leather and make them more 'easy-going'???


Very good points!!! Something I'd like to hear further discussion on for sure! I know nothing about it but would love to learn!


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> According to an Instagram reseller, Vache Naturelle is now available in a grained version (Vache Naturelle Grainé) for the Birkin Sellier, this B30 is in VNG Natural Sable.



For better context on the colour tone and depth,  H's own press-pic for the re-issued smooth grained version in retourné Birkin.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Not certain if this belongs on this thread....

 New Kelly card holder. I tried it out. Fits a good amount of cards and a small coin zip compartment on the back. It has a gusset so holds more than you would think. Was only able to sneak this shot.

 I love it! added it to my list inPHW


----------



## weibandy

ajaxbreaker said:


> For anyone who's interested in the new colors, the French site has Silk'in wallets in vert criquet and nata:
> https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/portefeuille-silk-in-classique-H075188CKAE/


Thank you!  Does anyone know how Nata compares to Craie?


----------



## Phiona88

The more pics of Vert Criquet I see, the more I desire one! 
Here’s another pic I spotted today on a reseller page.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Phiona88 said:


> The more pics of Vert Criquet I see, the more I desire one!
> Here’s another pic I spotted today on a reseller page.


very nice green.. slightly darker than you profile photo vert d'eau


----------



## fawnhagh

weibandy said:


> Thank you!  Does anyone know how Nata compares to Craie?


I heard nata has a pink undertone while craie has a yellow undertone. Nata is truly beautiful! 

Below is a photo I saw on red book. If not appropriate please delete. The mini Constance is in nata while the k25 is in craie.


----------



## periogirl28

That’s a VERY subtle difference. Wow.


----------



## Meta

weibandy said:


> Thank you!  Does anyone know how Nata compares to Craie?


Craie vs Nata


Nata distinctly has a pinkish hue like this pic posted.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Craie vs Nata
> View attachment 4628456
> 
> Nata distinctly has a pinkish hue like this pic posted.



 both are very nice colors!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## TankerToad

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my! Now that's a shade of green I have never seen....
> Did you snap this goody up????


No that was a photo from Insta
But something in that color is on my wishlist for 2020!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> No that was a photo from Insta
> But something in that color is on my wishlist for 2020!


Ya, i saw your wishlist on that thread and thought WOW she got it hahahahah 
No doubt you will have a bag in cricket no time hun!!!  (((hugs)))


----------



## TankerToad

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ya, i saw your wishlist on that thread and thought WOW she got it hahahahah
> No doubt you will have a bag in cricket no time hun!!!  (((hugs)))


From your lips to the Hermes Gods!


----------



## weibandy

fawnhagh said:


> I heard nata has a pink undertone while craie has a yellow undertone. Nata is truly beautiful!
> 
> Below is a photo I saw on red book. If not appropriate please delete. The mini Constance is in nata while the k25 is in craie.
> 
> View attachment 4628444





Meta said:


> Craie vs Nata
> View attachment 4628456
> 
> Nata distinctly has a pinkish hue like this pic posted.



Thank you both for these very helpful photos!


----------



## bc1990

I am majorly crushing on nata, bleu brume, and vert criquet.. anyone seen anything yet in Picotin, garden party, or Evelyne? I am praying I can get all three, in one new color!


----------



## joanneminnie

I’ve seen chanel has beautiful lavender purple coming for the spring... im hoping Hermes will have a similar purple in the near future [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## Phiona88

bc1990 said:


> I am majorly crushing on nata, bleu brume, and vert criquet.. anyone seen anything yet in Picotin, garden party, or Evelyne? I am praying I can get all three, in one new color!



Check out post #7404 of this thread for a Vert Criquet Picotin posted by @Meta


----------



## mp4

FreddieMac said:


> According to an Instagram reseller, Vache Naturelle is now available in a grained version (Vache Naturelle Grainé) for the Birkin Sellier, this B30 is in VNG Natural Sable.


----------



## westcoastgal

xiaoxiao said:


> both are very nice colors!


I love both.


----------



## frankiextah

frankiextah said:


> Here’s a photo of rose d’ete!
> View attachment 4631637



off topic but just one more photo to compare rose d’ete with similar pinks!

top row -
mini Bearn in rose d’été chevre
C18 in rose d’ete swift

bottom row -
Bastia in rose lipstick chevre
Calvi in rose azalee epsom
Silk’in compact in rose confetti epsom (yes it’s back and I bought it the same day as the c18!)


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @Meta  - need your expert eyes! I thought I’d edit @LovingTheOrange ’s photo with names...
> Omg! Love this - so helpful
> Thank you
> View attachment 4634149


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you !


----------



## CobaltBlu

Great photo. Thank you.  I have copied this into the Purple/Pinks reference thread. Happy New Year. 



frankiextah said:


> off topic but just one more photo to compare rose d’ete with similar pinks!
> 
> top row -
> mini Bearn in rose d’été chevre
> C18 in rose d’ete swift
> 
> bottom row -
> Bastia in rose lipstick chevre
> Calvi in rose azalee epsom
> Silk’in compact in rose confetti epsom (yes it’s back and I bought it the same day as the c18!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632233


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @Meta  - need your expert eyes! I thought I’d edit @LovingTheOrange ’s photo with names...
> 
> View attachment 4634149


Thanks dear for naming these new colors.  I love all the neutrals.  Going to be bad for my wallet !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Would appreciate if someone can chime in the difference between Sesame and Gold.  Sesame looks very similar to Gold but perhaps less bright.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## StaceyLyn

chkpfbeliever said:


> Would appreciate if someone can chime in the difference between Sesame and Gold.  Sesame looks very similar to Gold but perhaps less bright.


I just took a couple of pics for comparison.
1st: Gold (Togo) Birkin with Sesame (Milo) Rodeo
2nd: Same Gold Birkin with the Sesame Rodeo and a Gold (Milo) Rodeo


----------



## Meta

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @Meta  - need your expert eyes! I thought I’d edit @LovingTheOrange ’s photo with names...
> 
> View attachment 4634149


Looks  to me. I'm by no means an expert though.  Only thing missing is a watermark on the pic as this will most likely end up being used on social media by someone who lurks on the forum. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Would appreciate if someone can chime in the difference between Sesame and Gold.  Sesame looks very similar to Gold but perhaps less bright.


Sesame vs Gold


Description of Sesame: “Sesame is a golden blonde that recalls the colour of the eponymous seed.”


----------



## Notorious Pink

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @Meta  - need your expert eyes! I thought I’d edit @LovingTheOrange ’s photo with names...
> 
> View attachment 4634149





Meta said:


> Looks  to me. I'm by no means an expert though.  Only thing missing is a watermark on the pic as this will most likely end up being used on social media by someone who lurks on the forum.



Aaaaaaaaaaargh!!!! I knew I forgot something!


----------



## Notorious Pink




----------



## chkpfbeliever

Meta said:


> Looks  to me. I'm by no means an expert though.  Only thing missing is a watermark on the pic as this will most likely end up being used on social media by someone who lurks on the forum.
> 
> 
> Sesame vs Gold
> View attachment 4634348
> 
> Description of Sesame: “Sesame is a golden blonde that recalls the colour of the eponymous seed.”


@Meta,  thanks so much and it is Hermes magic for creating new colors that are similar but yet so different when you put them side by side.  It turns out to be lighter than Gold and reminds me of 'toffee'.  I bet it will look different next to toffee but I love it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

StaceyLyn said:


> I just took a couple of pics for comparison.
> 1st: Gold (Togo) Birkin with Sesame (Milo) Rodeo
> 2nd: Same Gold Birkin with the Sesame Rodeo and a Gold (Milo) Rodeo


Wow, I know that I can count on TPFers for anything H.  Thanks for posting this photo and I can see why Sesame is a Spring/Summer color as it is much lighter than Gold.  I love both colors.  Thanks so much !!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 4634423


Thank you for doing this!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 4634423


I’m eager to see what “navy” looks like in an actual bag. I keep waiting for that “perfect shade of blue”... some have come pretty close. Hoping the tone of navy is like the pic but slightly darker.


----------



## labellavita27

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m eager to see what “navy” looks like in an actual bag. I keep waiting for that “perfect shade of blue”... some have come pretty close. Hoping the tone of navy is like the pic but slightly darker.


I am waiting to see it in a bag as well. I been wanting a deep blue bag.


----------



## Phiona88

Birkin 30 sellier in Vert Criquet (posted by reseller)


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 4634423


Thank you for posting the swatches with the color names. I don’t understand the color blue brume. It’s a pink purple color to me. Anyone else see it more as a blue? Maybe it’s more purple blue in person?


----------



## momoc

westcoastgal said:


> Thank you for posting the swatches with the color names. I don’t understand the color blue brume. It’s a pink purple color to me. Anyone else see it more as a blue? Maybe it’s more purple blue in person?



Might be the lighting of the photo? There have been a couple SLGs in this color on hermes.com and I can definitely call them blue in those photos

For example
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bastia-change-purse-H041054CKT0/


----------



## westcoastgal

momoc said:


> Might be the lighting of the photo? There have been a couple SLGs in this color on hermes.com and I can definitely call them blue in those photos
> 
> For example
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bastia-change-purse-H041054CKT0/
> 
> View attachment 4636766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636765


Thank you. It was just the lighting! I have definitely see this color before. I couldn’t figure out why it looked so different. Thank you!


----------



## NewBe

momoc said:


> Might be the lighting of the photo? There have been a couple SLGs in this color on hermes.com and I can definitely call them blue in those photos
> 
> For example
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bastia-change-purse-H041054CKT0/
> 
> View attachment 4636766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636765


I saw the swatch.  
I don’t know if it was the lightning. I could barely tell it was light blue until when I compare to the white swatch.  
It look pretty much like white at my first glance. 
I think the swatch I saw was in epsom. 

In the first pic we see, it looked like pink. I think it is probably the lighting around it.


----------



## peonies13

NewBe said:


> I saw the swatch.
> I don’t know if it was the lightning. I could barely tell it was light blue until when I compare to the white swatch.
> It look pretty much like white at my first glance.
> I think the swatch I saw was in epsom.
> 
> In the first pic we see, it looked like pink. I think it is probably the lighting around it.


I posted a photo of blue brume (epsom) here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-498#post-33496920 - in my opinion it's a pale blue with violet undertones.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## momoc

peonies13 said:


> I posted a photo of blue brume (epsom) here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-498#post-33496920 - in my opinion it's a pale blue with violet undertones.



interesting - I wonder if it leans blue or purple based on leather and lighting. H color magic as always!


----------



## peonies13

momoc said:


> interesting - I wonder if it leans blue or purple based on leather and lighting. H color magic as always!


If pressed, I'd personally call it an ultra-pale blue but has "leanings" of purple kind of the way sunset clouds do when they're _jussssttt _a tiny tiny bit tinged purple


----------



## bc1990

Etriers said:


> I have news that will either make you very sad or will relieve you considerably.  All green has blue in it.  Green is a secondary hue and is a combination of the primary hues of blue and yellow.


thanks for that, I had no idea....I think you understand what I meant by that. A powder blue has less green in it than a seafoam. On the other hand, a sage green will have less blue in it than a mint green. Therefore, I prefer powder blue and sage green to the counters mentioned.


----------



## westcoastgal

bc1990 said:


> thanks for that, I had no idea....I think you understand what I meant by that. A powder blue has less green in it than a seafoam. On the other hand, a sage green will have less blue in it than a mint green. Therefore, I prefer powder blue and sage green to the counters mentioned.


I understand what you mean and a lot of us on the forum are like this with color. It’s got to be exactly the right hue or we don’t care for the color the same way.


----------



## westcoastgal

peonies13 said:


> If pressed, I'd personally call it an ultra-pale blue but has "leanings" of purple kind of the way sunset clouds do when they're _jussssttt _a tiny tiny bit tinged purple


This color is very special. I just wouldn’t be able to justify a bag in this color for myself. I’m sure the color will look different depending on how big the item is. Colors can look more saturated on larger pieces of leather.


----------



## peonies13

westcoastgal said:


> This color is very special. I just wouldn’t be able to justify a bag in this color for myself. I’m sure the color will look different depending on how big the item is. Colors can look more saturated on larger pieces of leather.


I think @Meta posted a photo of a Picotin in Bleu Brume a while back and it was quite pretty  But good to know about larger pieces meaning possibly more saturation... I probably would keep that color for SLGs too, but then I do prefer neutrals or reds for bags so I'm probably not the right person to ask!


----------



## bc1990

peonies13 said:


> I think @Meta posted a photo of a Picotin in Bleu Brume a while back and it was quite pretty  But good to know about larger pieces meaning possibly more saturation... I probably would keep that color for SLGs too, but then I do prefer neutrals or reds for bags so I'm probably not the right person to ask!


really? a picotin in this color would be perfect for me. do you happen to still have the photo?


----------



## bc1990

westcoastgal said:


> I understand what you mean and a lot of us on the forum are like this with color. It’s got to be exactly the right hue or we don’t care for the color the same way.


exactly! i think that is what draws in a lot of us picky color people to H, actually. I love the fact that the colors are so unique and change even depending on leathers. But yes, i am so veryyy sensitive with my greens and blues


----------



## peonies13

bc1990 said:


> really? a picotin in this color would be perfect for me. do you happen to still have the photo?


Aw darn sorry, I was wrong it was in vert criquet: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-494#post-33472771


----------



## Phiona88

Here’s a mini Bolide in bleu brume in chevre mysore. It’s a lovely pale blue with the tiniest purple undertone in this leather.

(image by reseller)


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Phiona88 said:


> Here’s a mini Bolide in bleu brume in chevre mysore. It’s a lovely pale blue with the tiniest purple undertone in this leather.
> 
> (image by reseller)


This is a cheerful color.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My SM is at podium right now. Reportedly, malachite is not being offered at the moment. I’ve heard a while ago it was coming back in spring 2020 — not sure why the mixed intel. However, I was offered a bag in my HG color which has been retired for a few years now. I am skeptical, but my fingers are crossed that things come into fruition....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phiona88 said:


> Here’s a mini Bolide in bleu brume in chevre mysore. It’s a lovely pale blue with the tiniest purple undertone in this leather.
> 
> (image by reseller)


Very pretty!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SM is at podium right now. Reportedly, malachite is not being offered at the moment. I’ve heard a while ago it was coming back in spring 2020 — not sure why the mixed intel. However, I was offered a bag in my HG color which has been retired for a few years now. I am skeptical, but my fingers are crossed that things come into fruition....


Isn’t it usually in February? Early this time?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh, I made a thing.



And then I made another thing.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## momoc

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677




Thank you so much! Please continue making more things


----------



## leechiyong

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677


Such a terrific reference!  Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## DR2014

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677


Thank you!  So helpful!!


----------



## Hat Trick

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677



Brilliant!


----------



## hannahsophia

Notorious Pink said:


> Isn’t it usually in February? Early this time?


 Not sure about last year but agreed. I think it ends in early Feb according to my store.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677


Love your thing! The thing will help me pick a bag


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Notorious Pink said:


> Isn’t it usually in February? Early this time?



I’m not sure about the time frame. I was contacted by my SM thru my SA out of the blue this morning and was told I needed to make a very quick decision on a podium order. I was given less than 2 min to respond. It was intense. Lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

momoc said:


> Thank you so much! Please continue making more things





leechiyong said:


> Such a terrific reference!  Thank you for putting this together.





DR2014 said:


> Thank you!  So helpful!!





Hat Trick said:


> Brilliant!





QuelleFromage said:


> Love your thing! The thing will help me pick a bag



I love doing these things . Glad to help/enable!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hannahsophia said:


> Not sure about last year but agreed. I think it ends in early Feb according to my store.





SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’m not sure about the time frame. I was contacted by my SM thru my SA out of the blue this morning and was told I needed to make a very quick decision on a podium order. I was given less than 2 min to respond. It was intense. Lol



Thats so odd. Just in my experience, podium is always at the beginning of February - at least for the last ten or twelve years. I will confirm tomorrow. My store owner always takes our podium orders at the end of January, before she leaves. I am planning to stop by my boutique tomorrow to make my PO appointment. Let’s see what they say.


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> Thats so odd. Just in my experience, podium is always at the beginning of February - at least for the last ten or twelve years. I will confirm tomorrow. My store owner always takes our podium orders at the end of January, before she leaves. I am planning to stop by my boutique tomorrow to make my PO appointment. Let’s see what they say.


Thank you for making your charts! I saw them on instagram and they brought a smile to my face! 

I've never been able to place a podium order. The last time I asked I was told it's not really a thing, but my store is good to me so I won't push it. Can't wait to hear what you order!


----------



## TeeCee77

Notorious Pink said:


> Thats so odd. Just in my experience, podium is always at the beginning of February - at least for the last ten or twelve years. I will confirm tomorrow. My store owner always takes our podium orders at the end of January, before she leaves. I am planning to stop by my boutique tomorrow to make my PO appointment. Let’s see what they say.



My SA said they just did podium also!!!


----------



## bc1990

Phiona88 said:


> Here’s a mini Bolide in bleu brume in chevre mysore. It’s a lovely pale blue with the tiniest purple undertone in this leather.
> 
> (image by reseller)


everything I'd hoped it would be


----------



## Culoucou

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’m not sure about the time frame. I was contacted by my SM thru my SA out of the blue this morning and was told I needed to make a very quick decision on a podium order. I was given less than 2 min to respond. It was intense. Lol



What does it mean when you are offered to do a podium order? What can you pick?

I am intrigued by this!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Notorious Pink said:


> Isn’t it usually in February? Early this time?


It feels earlier this year, for sure.  My wishlist list is in my SM's hands already since she leaves next week for Paris.


----------



## westcoastgal

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SM is at podium right now. Reportedly, malachite is not being offered at the moment. I’ve heard a while ago it was coming back in spring 2020 — not sure why the mixed intel. However, I was offered a bag in my HG color which has been retired for a few years now. I am skeptical, but my fingers are crossed that things come into fruition....


What’s the color?? Any news of 5P pink?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677


You get a gold star!! Love it.


----------



## Meta

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SM is at podium right now. Reportedly, malachite is not being offered at the moment. I’ve heard a while ago it was coming back in spring 2020 — not sure why the mixed intel. However, I was offered a bag in my HG color which has been retired for a few years now. I am skeptical, but my fingers are crossed that things come into fruition....


It's not mixed intel. Current podium is for FW20.  Fashion buy is always 6 months ahead. That's why fashion week is always showing clothes on the next season, not current one. Takes time to finalize orders and for it to go into production. And Malachite is available for SS20, but in a small quantity only. HTH.



Notorious Pink said:


> Isn’t it usually in February? Early this time?


No, it usually starts end of January and goes on till early February. (At least that's been the case for recent years.) It just depends on when stores/countries are assigned to go. 



Culoucou said:


> What does it mean when you are offered to do a podium order? What can you pick?
> 
> I am intrigued by this!


Please read here on podium order.


----------



## csetcos

Not sure if all the US goes at the same time, but I do know that a few store MDs will be at Podium starting Sunday.  Some are leaving early for the Men’s Fashion Show.


----------



## De sac

My home SA emailed me recently and asked if I had preferences for podium at the end of the month. 

My surrogate home SA asked for my preferences as well.

Both SMs are going to podium in Paris end of the month. 

We will see!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I need to place my PO today too but SA has not told me the colors available, I’m confused ....


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ok scratch that, she just informed me....they are quite rushed for some reason....
I picked an Anemone Kelly Cut ....hoping for Chevre but Swift would be fine and hoping for gold hardware


----------



## De sac

Meta said:


> Please read here on podium order.



Thanks for reposting @Meta 
In my rush to respond I didn't think to look this back up. 

I sent a loooong list figuring I wouldn't get everything allocated to me / not everything would be available (also flying blind on colours) and a few large ticket items are with both SMs...although it was always explained to me that there's no obligation. Fingers crossed I don't end up with duplicates or numerous new bags!!


----------



## Rhl2987

De sac said:


> Thanks for reposting @Meta
> In my rush to respond I didn't think to look this back up.
> 
> I sent a loooong list figuring I wouldn't get everything allocated to me / not everything would be available (also flying blind on colours) and a few large ticket items are with both SMs...although it was always explained to me that there's no obligation. Fingers crossed I don't end up with duplicates or numerous new bags!!


How exciting!! What were your top requests?


----------



## De sac

Mosaïque and B30 Clemence


----------



## AlienaHermes

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677


This is absolutely amazing. Thanks a million


----------



## rk4265

I called on 1/4 to make my po appointment and they seemed like it was already hard to squeeze me in. I did make it for last week but I was under the assumption that the deadline is now


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow, yup, I got the same info. My SM is leaving tomorrow and apparently she had almost no time for appointments. I got the feeling that she was surprised by this earlier date.


----------



## Notorious Pink

AlienaHermes said:


> This is absolutely amazing. Thanks a million


You’re welcome!


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> Wow, yup, I got the same info. My SM is leaving tomorrow and apparently she had almost no time for appointments. I got the feeling that she was surprised by this earlier date.


Did you make it?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Notorious Pink said:


> Wow, yup, I got the same info. My SM is leaving tomorrow and apparently she had almost no time for appointments. I got the feeling that she was surprised by this earlier date.



My SM was telling me recently that she is required to go to Paris now 4 times per year instead of the usual 2. I’m not sure if this is playing a role in the earlier podium timing this month/round? Speculating.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Culoucou said:


> What does it mean when you are offered to do a podium order? What can you pick?
> 
> I am intrigued by this!




In my experience, it’s essentially a wishlist. I usually request 1-2 items I’m very interested in, usually flying blind about what’s being offered (more or less out of laziness). Last year, I requested an Evelyne GM Gold with GHW. 
Not necessarily exciting, but it came within a few months. If it’s not available, it signals my SA to keep an eye out for it for me.



westcoastgal said:


> What’s the color?? Any news of 5P pink?



It’s in the green/gray family. I don’t want to jinx it — I’m also not holding my breath either that it’ll come to life.

I haven’t heard anything regarding 5P....I had an offer in 2019 for a CDC in 5P with GHW...that’s all I’ve seen of that color recently.





Meta said:


> It's not mixed intel. Current podium is for FW20.  Fashion buy is always 6 months ahead. That's why fashion week is always showing clothes on the next season, not current one. Takes time to finalize orders and for it to go into production. And Malachite is available for SS20, but in a small quantity only. HTH



Yes, this does help, thank you for taking time to respond and explain. You’ve also given me some hope I might find a malachite bag!


----------



## Gigllee

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’m not sure about the time frame. I was contacted by my SM thru my SA out of the blue this morning and was told I needed to make a very quick decision on a podium order. I was given less than 2 min to respond. It was intense. Lol


So is this made to order or are these bags already available and will be brought back for you?


----------



## Txoceangirl

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SM is at podium right now. Reportedly, malachite is not being offered at the moment. I’ve heard a while ago it was coming back in spring 2020 — not sure why the mixed intel. However, I was offered a bag in my HG color which has been retired for a few years now. I am skeptical, but my fingers are crossed that things come into fruition....



This podium is for next spring which is 2021. Therefore, malachite should be arriving over the next few months if your SM ordered last year. HTH.


----------



## De sac

Txoceangirl said:


> This podium is for next spring which is 2021. HTH.


The podium occurring this month, Jan 2020, is for AW 2020, isn't it?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gigllee said:


> So is this made to order or are these bags already available and will be brought back for you?


I would link to the podium and RAC vs podium threads but they are really outdated and some inaccuracies. Basically, the boutiques are doing buying for the upcoming season. Client requests are taken into account for the buy. So, if you tell your SA  "I really want a Birkin in Vert Amande with PHW", assuming that bag is being made, your SM may order that for you. 
It is made to order in the sense that you and everyone else who requested Vert Amande will be taken into consideration when those bags are produced.  But each bag is not made for nor even necessarily reserved for a certain client.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Gigllee said:


> So is this made to order or are these bags already available and will be brought back for you?


Neither. A podium order is when a store manager requests an item from the available items for a given season, knowing that a particular client wants that item. It is bought in with the general store buying, and then if H chooses to honor the request, then the piece will come to the store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Did you make it?


Nope, but seeing as how I recently got two bags from my other boutique and am still waiting on a third from this one, it’s ok.


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope, but seeing as how I recently got two bags from my other boutique and am still waiting on a third from this one, it’s ok.


Also still waiting. Was told hopefully this month.


----------



## Mrs.Z

De sac said:


> The podium occurring this month, Jan 2020, is for AW 2020, isn't it?


That is my understanding as well.


----------



## Gigllee

pasdedeux1 said:


> Neither. A podium order is when a store manager requests an item from the available items for a given season, knowing that a particular client wants that item. It is bought in with the general store buying, and then if H chooses to honor the request, then the piece will come to the store.


Ok. Thank you so much for clarifying. I too got into an urgent type of text storm with my SA yesterday asking what I wanted to she could send it in for podium. However being that I have 2 special orders out there with no ETA in sight, I was just like meh - smokes and mirrors as usual. Lol. I am so content with my collection (spoiler alert, said collection can be counted on one hand ) another bag would be a bonus. I’m not that restless as I once used to be about bag prospects. I am curious to see how this evolves


----------



## pasdedeux1

Gigllee said:


> Ok. Thank you so much for clarifying. I too got into an urgent type of text storm with my SA yesterday asking what I wanted to she could send it in for podium. However being that I have 2 special orders out there with no ETA in sight, I was just like meh - smokes and mirrors as usual. Lol. I am so content with my collection (spoiler alert, said collection can be counted on one hand ) another bag would be a bonus. I’m not that restless as I once used to be about bag prospects. I am curious to see how this evolves


I also got asked about podium, but my SA knows what I like and also knows that I generally prefer to take my chances. I have found many pieces I didn't know I loved via offer/regular inventory and don't have a "dream bag" persay.


----------



## Txoceangirl

De sac said:


> The podium occurring this month, Jan 2020, is for AW 2020, isn't it?


I guess so. I get confused as my SM already went for Next falls RTW buy. Sorry.


----------



## Gigllee

QuelleFromage said:


> I would link to the podium and RAC vs podium threads but they are really outdated and some inaccuracies. Basically, the boutiques are doing buying for the upcoming season. Client requests are taken into account for the buy. So, if you tell your SA  "I really want a Birkin in Vert Amande with PHW", assuming that bag is being made, your SM may order that for you.
> It is made to order in the sense that you and everyone else who requested Vert Amande will be taken into consideration when those bags are produced.  But each bag is not made for nor even necessarily reserved for a certain client.


Thanks for clarifying and explaining


----------



## peonies13

Notorious Pink said:


> Nope, but seeing as how I recently got two bags from my other boutique and am still waiting on a third from this one, it’s ok.



Sorry I can’t get your original color swatches post to quote here... but you rock NP!


----------



## runner1234

Gigllee said:


> Ok. Thank you so much for clarifying. I too got into an urgent type of text storm with my SA yesterday asking what I wanted to she could send it in for podium. However being that I have 2 special orders out there with no ETA in sight, I was just like meh - smokes and mirrors as usual. Lol. I am so content with my collection (spoiler alert, said collection can be counted on one hand ) another bag would be a bonus. I’m not that restless as I once used to be about bag prospects. I am curious to see how this evolves



I know this has been said before, but I truly believe the SAs have a sixth sense about this stuff. And if you are like “meh, whatever”, they want to sell you more bags, whereas if you are desperate for a bag, they can smell it and they (some SAs) use that to their advantage by dangling the carrot so you will buy more


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Notorious Pink

peonies13 said:


> Sorry I can’t get your original color swatches post to quote here... but you rock NP!


Aw, thank you!


----------



## Gigllee

runner1234 said:


> I know this has been said before, but I truly believe the SAs have a sixth sense about this stuff. And if you are like “meh, whatever”, they want to sell you more bags, whereas if you are desperate for a bag, they can smell it and they (some SAs) use that to their advantage by dangling the carrot so you will buy more


You are so right.


----------



## Etriers

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, I made a thing.
> View attachment 4640676
> 
> 
> And then I made another thing.
> 
> View attachment 4640677



Nice things!  It seems like such a mishmash of colors this time.  Normally I get the sense of a certain color story or theme or perspective but I’m not seeing it.  Maybe I’m just dense.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Etriers said:


> Nice things!  It seems like such a mishmash of colors this time.  Normally I get the sense of a certain color story or theme or perspective but I’m not seeing it.  Maybe I’m just dense.



well, it’s really the first one - the seasonal colors. I see basically earth tones and neutrals, which is what they showed on the runway. The larger graphic is not meant to be reflective of the season, just what you may find available; they’ve always had their regular colors and their seasonal colors together. I’m sorry if my graphics were confusing!


----------



## frankiextah

Here’s a photo I took of Bleu Brume yesterday at my boutique... I would describe it as Gris perle with a tinge of frosty cool blue, I’m not that into the yellowish beige stitches though.


----------



## Sofiko

Notorious Pink said:


> well, it’s really the first one - the seasonal colors. I see basically earth tones and neutrals, which is what they showed on the runway. The larger graphic is not meant to be reflective of the season, just what you may find available; they’ve always had their regular colors and their seasonal colors together. I’m sorry if my graphics were confusing!


It’s the best chart ever really


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sofiko said:


> It’s the best chart ever really


You just made my day. Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you so much for making this chart Notorious Pink! 

This is so incredibly helpful when planning future purchases! 

Excited to see more of Nata for sure!


----------



## Sofiko

Notorious Pink said:


> You just made my day. Thank you!


All our Thanks to you! I can’t imagine how much time it would take to  me to make this kind of thing  and it helps enormously to understand what we really want - so you are a Real Star, thank you


----------



## LKNN

Every photo of this color looks different. I couldnt tell up until now if i liked it. However, your description of the stitching (did not notice in prior pics).. not for me.



frankiextah said:


> Here’s a photo I took of Bleu Brume yesterday at my boutique... I would describe it as Gris perle with a tinge of frosty cool blue, I’m not that into the yellowish beige stitches though.


----------



## Txoceangirl

frankiextah said:


> Here’s a photo I took of Bleu Brume yesterday at my boutique... I would describe it as Gris perle with a tinge of frosty cool blue, I’m not that into the yellowish beige stitches though.
> 
> View attachment 4643908


I’ve seen a few items in store and your description is spot on. It definitely feels icy blue.


----------



## MYH

frankiextah said:


> Here’s a photo I took of Bleu Brume yesterday at my boutique... I would describe it as Gris perle with a tinge of frosty cool blue, I’m not that into the yellowish beige stitches though.
> 
> View attachment 4643908


I like the color. Would be cute in a SLG but I agree with you about the stitching


----------



## bababebi

frankiextah said:


> Here’s a photo I took of Bleu Brume yesterday at my boutique... I would describe it as Gris perle with a tinge of frosty cool blue, I’m not that into the yellowish beige stitches though.
> 
> View attachment 4643908


It is pretty. I would really love to see this side by side with Bleu Glacier because they look very similar colors. Pale blue with a hint of gray is exactly how I describe Bleu Glacier.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glad to be helpful!
Yes, I agree, Blue Brume is a very icy blue,


----------



## bobbyzo

Yearstamp 2020 is Y


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## WKN

bobbyzo said:


> Yearstamp 2020 is Y


I was just wondering about this year's yearstamp the other day - so thanks for this! I'm planning to get a bag with this year's stamp to commemorate my 50th birthday - and I am also looking for a vintage K with my birthyear stamp. It dawn upon me that it would be easier to get a bag with this year's stamp than that for 1970. But the year is still young and the search is not yet over!


----------



## momoc

Hmm my SA asked me if I want a mini bolide in Foin (mysore) - intrigued, but not sure about what it would look like and I get the feeling the horrible lighting at the boutique isn't the most accurate! Anyone has gotten this new color in anything? I'd love some photos! Quick search for "foin" seems to be only mentioned in this thread so far!


----------



## nymeria

And a head's up to all- The Barenia Sac Saut comes ( as all of the Saut do I assume) with either gold or palladium HW. The Saut with PHW has the traditional white stitching. However, for the bag with the GHW, the stitching is gold! First time ever for barenia as far as I know, but please correct me if I'm wrong.
This had totally confused me, but my phenomenal SA tracked down the info - this was a creative decision when the bag went into production.


----------



## joleenzy

Has anyone seen a bag in the color navy? I told my SA that I wanted a kelly in navy when the sm was at podium. I’m really curious if anyone was offered one or seen one.


----------



## acrowcounted

queenlene said:


> Has anyone seen a bag in the color navy? I told my SA that I wanted a kelly in navy when the sm was at podium. I’m really curious if anyone was offered one or seen one.


Not a bag but an SLG in swift currently on the USA website.


----------



## GoldFish8

queenlene said:


> Has anyone seen a bag in the color navy? I told my SA that I wanted a kelly in navy when the sm was at podium. I’m really curious if anyone was offered one or seen one.


I’m wondering the same thing. I literally came on here right now to ask if anyone has seen navy yet. It is the color that excites me the most from this season, even more than any color last season! Hoping someone here has seen one


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> Not a bag but an SLG in swift currently on the USA website.
> View attachment 4655420


Kinda looks like Navy is a tad lighter than the blue Nuit used in the liner... this is good news! Can’t wait to see more. It’s all so relative with the hermes pictures


----------



## joleenzy

Update: I visited my H boutique yesterday and my SA told me that they won’t be getting a birkin or kelly in the color navy. Their SM wasn’t able to order it at podium. I’m quite heartbroken to be honest... The SM came with a list of all bags that are coming to the boutique and I was able to put my name on two, so I can have first pick. Made me feel a little better. Thought I would share with u.


----------



## xxDxx

Saw this sesame Kelly sellier on IG


----------



## lovemybags54

queenlene said:


> Has anyone seen a bag in the color navy? I told my SA that I wanted a kelly in navy when the sm was at podium. I’m really curious if anyone was offered one or seen one.



I have a blue nuit Kelly. They’re around.


----------



## Meta

lovemybags54 said:


> I have a blue nuit Kelly. They’re around.


I believe OP is asking about the new seasonal color for Spring/Summer 2020, Navy.


----------



## Rhl2987

I have to say that I was not excited when I saw swatches of the new colors, but I do think that many of the bags in these new colors are very beautiful!


----------



## Meta

Nata in Chevre in Verrou. (Image taken from reseller)


----------



## lanit

Meta said:


> Nata in Chevre in Verrou. (Image taken from reseller)
> View attachment 4663130


Hi dear, is this the pm or gm size verrou?


----------



## Phiona88

Constance in Vert Criquet (image from a reseller)


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Meta

lanit said:


> Hi dear, is this the pm or gm size verrou?


It's the mini Verrou.  (Chevre is only available in mini.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Soblackcollect said:


> Sooo many beautiful previews of 2020 collection in this video  with new information to me



You've shared many videos from this person - do you know them?


----------



## Meta

KH8 said:


> I m sorry if this is a stupid question~ But can someone enlighten me about the so pink collection?
> 
> So there will be products to be released in a range of pink colours H has done before while introducing some new pink colours right?
> And they will arrive at the end of 2020/ early 2021?
> 
> I gather that the Kelly in the so black collection is literally all black including the HW, but then the bags can hardly be really “so pink” right?
> 
> I just picked up this term and the relevant info in this thread and I wonder if I have missed some other info in another thread!
> 
> Thrilled about it and would love to learn more!! ^^
> 
> Thanks!!





dharma said:


> I have heard from an excellent source that the hardware will be pink too. Wonder about the box and tissue? That would be SO pretty.


The SO Pink collection is for FW20 and yes, items from FW usually arrive at the end of the year, or early the following year. That said, we've seen where items are delayed in delivery (e.g., mini Kelly Picnic from SS19 and few other SS19 bags only trickling into store a year later than scheduled).

The SO Pink items will come in complete pink packaging including the box, tissue paper, dust bag, much like the SO Black collection. My understanding is that hardware will also be in pink, so enamel or tonal is my guess depending on the bag. That said, Birkin and Kelly in SO Pink are push offer items.  The shade of pink I believe for these SO Pink items are Rose Mexican, a bright pink.

The SO Pink will also be featured in SLGs including charms; Orans, shopping bag and Rodeo.   I'm not sure if that includes the Kelly Sellier charm though. I'm not going to speculate and forgot to confirm with my SA. Please feel free to check with your SAs.


----------



## lulilu

Meta said:


> The SO Pink collection is for FW20 and yes, items from FW usually arrive at the end of the year, or early the following year. That said, we've seen where items are delayed in delivery (e.g., mini Kelly Picnic from SS19 and few other SS19 bags only trickling into store a year later than scheduled).
> 
> *The SO Pink items will come in complete pink packaging including the box, tissue paper, dust bag, much like the SO Black collection.* My understanding is that hardware will also be in pink, so enamel or tonal is my guess depending on the bag. That said, Birkin and Kelly in SO Pink are push offer items.  The shade of pink I believe for these SO Pink items are Rose Mexican, a bright pink.
> 
> The SO Pink will also be featured in SLGs including charms; Orans, shopping bag and Rodeo.   I'm not sure if that includes the Kelly Sellier charm though. I'm not going to speculate and forgot to confirm with my SA. Please feel free to check with your SAs.



I hope you are right.  That would be so cool.  My SM said the pink packaging will only be for push orders (we were discussing me getting on the list if any ever came into the store).  At any event, everyone will be sure to want something with pink hardware.


----------



## leechiyong

Meta said:


> The SO Pink collection is for FW20 and yes, items from FW usually arrive at the end of the year, or early the following year. That said, we've seen where items are delayed in delivery (e.g., mini Kelly Picnic from SS19 and few other SS19 bags only trickling into store a year later than scheduled).
> 
> The SO Pink items will come in complete pink packaging including the box, tissue paper, dust bag, much like the SO Black collection. My understanding is that hardware will also be in pink, so enamel or tonal is my guess depending on the bag. That said, Birkin and Kelly in SO Pink are push offer items.  The shade of pink I believe for these SO Pink items are Rose Mexican, a bright pink.
> 
> The SO Pink will also be featured in SLGs including charms; Orans, shopping bag and Rodeo.   I'm not sure if that includes the Kelly Sellier charm though. I'm not going to speculate and forgot to confirm with my SA. Please feel free to check with your SAs.


Thank you for the info!  These sound like such a dream.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Are there pictures of this mysterious SO Pink collection??  I’m so curious!


----------



## DreamingPink

The new color Bronze Dore
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/calvi-card-holder-H078309CKU8/


----------



## westcoastgal

Meta said:


> The SO Pink collection is for FW20 and yes, items from FW usually arrive at the end of the year, or early the following year. That said, we've seen where items are delayed in delivery (e.g., mini Kelly Picnic from SS19 and few other SS19 bags only trickling into store a year later than scheduled).
> 
> The SO Pink items will come in complete pink packaging including the box, tissue paper, dust bag, much like the SO Black collection. My understanding is that hardware will also be in pink, so enamel or tonal is my guess depending on the bag. That said, Birkin and Kelly in SO Pink are push offer items.  The shade of pink I believe for these SO Pink items are Rose Mexican, a bright pink.
> 
> The SO Pink will also be featured in SLGs including charms; Orans, shopping bag and Rodeo.   I'm not sure if that includes the Kelly Sellier charm though. I'm not going to speculate and forgot to confirm with my SA. Please feel free to check with your SAs.


Thank you for the great info!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Phiona88 said:


> Constance in Vert Criquet (image from a reseller)


I thought I’m done with H greens (having bambou and very cypress Bs but this green excites me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I hope you are right.  That would be so cool.  My SM said the pink packaging will only be for push orders (we were discussing me getting on the list if any ever came into the store).  At any event, everyone will be sure to want something with pink hardware.


My SM said the same thing, only the push offer bags (those are in croc) come with pink packaging. The podium orders come with normal H packaging but pink HW. Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## periogirl28

chicinthecity777 said:


> My SM said the same thing, only the push offer bags (those are in croc) come with pink packaging. The podium orders come with normal H packaging but pink HW. Oh well, we shall see.


Ah this is interesting.


----------



## Soblackcollect

QuelleFromage said:


> You've shared many videos from this person - do you know them?


No just recently found this channel


----------



## KH8

Oh wow... am I the only one who s excited about the packaging more than the item itself? 

The itchy feeling when great things are coming yet knowing I won’t be able to get my hands on.... 

Thank you SO much for the great info!  You guys just know everything!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Since they did a So Black Apple Watch, I'm currently dreaming of a So Pink version.


----------



## De sac

Read this thread before bed and dreamt of my new So Pink! 

The conclusion to my long wishlist sent to Podium was that my SA 'told the SM to get (me) something in bright pink'...at the time I thought oh ok, cool. Now it's like OH OK Coooool!! 

Bright jewel colours favour me and I always fall in love with hot pinks and reds (strangely find hot pinks easier to wear). 

Thanks for the intel!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## this_is_rj

Meta said:


> The SO Pink collection is for FW20 and yes, items from FW usually arrive at the end of the year, or early the following year. That said, we've seen where items are delayed in delivery (e.g., mini Kelly Picnic from SS19 and few other SS19 bags only trickling into store a year later than scheduled).
> 
> The SO Pink items will come in complete pink packaging including the box, tissue paper, dust bag, much like the SO Black collection. My understanding is that hardware will also be in pink, so enamel or tonal is my guess depending on the bag. That said, Birkin and Kelly in SO Pink are push offer items.  The shade of pink I believe for these SO Pink items are Rose Mexican, a bright pink.
> 
> The SO Pink will also be featured in SLGs including charms; Orans, shopping bag and Rodeo.   I'm not sure if that includes the Kelly Sellier charm though. I'm not going to speculate and forgot to confirm with my SA. Please feel free to check with your SAs.



Wow, thank you so much for the intel. I assumed that the so pink hardware would just be rose (pink) gold hardware. Enamel pink hardware makes the So Pink collection so much more appealing to me. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Meta

lulilu said:


> I hope you are right.  That would be so cool.  My SM said the pink packaging will only be for push orders (we were discussing me getting on the list if any ever came into the store).  At any event, everyone will be sure to want something with pink hardware.





chicinthecity777 said:


> My SM said the same thing, only the push offer bags (those are in croc) come with pink packaging. The podium orders come with normal H packaging but pink HW. Oh well, we shall see.


Thanks for chiming in ladies! I _assumed_ that all the bags in the SO Pink collection would come with pink packaging when my SA were referring to the push offer items   Thanks for correcting me!  



Mrs.Z said:


> Are there pictures of this mysterious SO Pink collection??  I’m so curious!


I doubt there's pics to share at this point since some stores are still finalising their buys for podium. If lucky, we might catch a glimpse at the upcoming runway show for FW20 during Paris Fashion Week. Otherwise, it'll probably not be until Press Day where we'll catch a first glimpse. Until then, we'll just have to _learn_ to be patient.


----------



## doni

Meta said:


> Nata in Chevre in Verrou. (Image taken from reseller)
> View attachment 4663130


Love this color/leather combination. But I can’t with the new version of the Verrou, why change the perfectly functional and versatile Constance-style strap for a non-adjustable and pretty loud one, if it was detachable it would make more sense,  it like this...


----------



## periogirl28

doni said:


> Love this color/leather combination. But I can’t with the new version of the Verrou, why change the perfectly functional and versatile Constance-style strap for a non-adjustable and pretty loud one, if it was detachable it would make more sense,  it like this...


Agree.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

doni said:


> Love this color/leather combination. But I can’t with the new version of the Verrou, why change the perfectly functional and versatile Constance-style strap for a non-adjustable and pretty loud one, if it was detachable it would make more sense,  it like this...


Agreed... the new strap just looks bulky and incongruent with the classic lines of this bag.


----------



## peonies13

Thanks @skybluesky @Meta for the tip about So Pink - looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Phiona88

Just saw a Bleu Brume K25 on a reseller account. It’s so beautiful!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Phiona88 said:


> Just saw a Bleu Brume K25 on a reseller account. It’s so beautiful!


It does look beautiful in this pic indeed but I’m so confused because I’ve seen a Bleu Brume Bastia in person and the colour looks nothing like this.


----------



## FreddieMac

SS'20 tasseled Trim captured on H's Instagram page


----------



## FreddieMac

A good comparison of Gold and Sésame in Epsom.


----------



## skybluesky

Bleu Brume in chèvre available on the US website.  I saw this color in chèvre as a calvi in person but it looks more very light blue/ light periwinkle.  On the website it tends to have more light aqua color with a slight green undertone.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clic-16-wallet-H073568CKT0/


----------



## discussionforh

Anyone have any news on the new 32 Kelly Picnic? When will it arrive at stores?
Also will mini kelly picnic still be available? I saw one in stamp Y recently, but am not sure if there will be more coming to stores.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Does anyone know if mini picnic Kelly’s will be in production for spring? If so, price and colors? Thanks!


----------



## chanelkittykat

Does rose d’ete come in togo or other leathers? I know that it definitely comes in swift. Thanks!


----------



## Meta

chanelkittykat said:


> Does rose d’ete come in togo or other leathers? I know that it definitely comes in swift. Thanks!


Also comes in Chèvre. Possibly Evercolor? Not 100% sure about that.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## soccerzfan

When is the next podium order?


----------



## chanelkittykat

Meta said:


> Also comes in Chèvre. Possibly Evercolor? Not 100% sure about that.



Thank you! xx


----------



## kelly7

I have never seen Blue Brume in person, it looks very blue on the Hermes HP and it looks lighter white blue / ice blue on the reseller pages ... which shade corresponds to the real color?

Just like Nata, I hope it's more white than yellowish ...?

I think both colors are wonderful for summer!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kelly7 said:


> I have never seen Blue Brume in person, it looks very blue on the Hermes HP and it looks lighter white blue / ice blue on the reseller pages ... which shade corresponds to the real color?
> 
> Just like Nata, I hope it's more white than yellowish ...?
> 
> I think both colors are wonderful for summer!


In my experience, in person photos are more accurate, with the exception being those big resellers who photograph against a white background (it seems to me that some manipulate photos to enhance color).


----------



## momoc

kelly7 said:


> I have never seen Blue Brume in person, it looks very blue on the Hermes HP and it looks lighter white blue / ice blue on the reseller pages ... which shade corresponds to the real color?
> 
> Just like Nata, I hope it's more white than yellowish ...?
> 
> I think both colors are wonderful for summer!



Nata definitely looked very white (edit: I should say more cream than white) to me when I saw some SLGs earlier in my store - granted H store lighting is a little weird sometimes...


----------



## DoggieBags

kelly7 said:


> I have never seen Blue Brume in person, it looks very blue on the Hermes HP and it looks lighter white blue / ice blue on the reseller pages ... which shade corresponds to the real color?
> 
> 
> Just like Nata, I hope it's more white than yellowish ...?
> 
> I think both colors are wonderful for summer!


Nata is more creamy in color and bleu Brume has a faint bluish tinge. I have a Bleu Brume calvi pictured above. I have a Saut 25 in Nata which I posted #63 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...y-its-saut-good-i-had-to-share.1023771/page-5


----------



## Hillychristie

chanelkittykat said:


> Does rose d’ete come in togo or other leathers? I know that it definitely comes in swift. Thanks!


Comes in evercolor too. Posted this picture of jige wallet in another thread before.


----------



## chanelkittykat

Hillychristie said:


> Comes in evercolor too. Posted this picture of jige wallet in another thread before.


Thank you! xx


----------



## kelly7

Thank you   for your impressions and pictures, next week I will go to the boutique and take a look.

I am very excited to see what my SA could make possible for me ....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hillychristie said:


> Comes in evercolor too. Posted this picture of jige wallet in another thread before.


Stunning! love this shade of pink!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Stunning! love this shade of pink!!!!!!!!!!!!


I like it too. I was first offered the same colour and leather in a jige clutch at cdg airport then this jige wallet at Singapore airport. I didn't buy either one because it's not quite a true pink rl. It had some orange/peach tone to me,


----------



## discussionforh

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Does anyone know if mini picnic Kelly’s will be in production for spring? If so, price and colors? Thanks!


I saw a Stamp Y mini kelly picnic, but am not sure about when the production will stop.  My SA is not sure about it either. Any news from your local SA?


----------



## LKNN

This photo is a great reference and reminds me to pray for bleu azur to come back into production! GOAT bleu! 



DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4679692
> 
> Nata is more creamy in color and bleu Brume has a faint bluish tinge. I have a Bleu Brume calvi pictured above. I have a Saut 25 in Nata which I posted #63
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...y-its-saut-good-i-had-to-share.1023771/page-5


----------



## Meta

soccerzfan said:


> When is the next podium order?


June/July 

A glimpse of Rose Mexique/Mexican for FW20 as it's available in lipstick


----------



## De sac

Thank you @Meta


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> June/July
> 
> A glimpse of Rose Mexique/Mexican for FW20 as it's available in lipstick
> View attachment 4681149
> View attachment 4681150


Wow very rose tyrien-esque ... nice!


----------



## soccerzfan

Thanks Meta. 
Do you know how long itll takes before the items start to show up in store? Specifically if they placed it for their clients? 


Meta said:


> June/July
> 
> A glimpse of Rose Mexique/Mexican for FW20 as it's available in lipstick
> View attachment 4681149
> View attachment 4681150


----------



## pixiesparkle

Meta said:


> June/July
> 
> A glimpse of Rose Mexique/Mexican for FW20 as it's available in lipstick
> View attachment 4681149
> View attachment 4681150


Very nice and bright! This colour is like a hybrid of Rose Lipstick and Rose Extreme


----------



## Meta

soccerzfan said:


> Thanks Meta.
> Do you know how long itll takes before the items start to show up in store? Specifically if they placed it for their clients?


Sorry, I don’t. Not sure if there’s any person who can tell you with absolute certainty either as in typical H fashion, it arrives whenever it does.


----------



## Summerof89

Meta said:


> June/July
> 
> A glimpse of Rose Mexique/Mexican for FW20 as it's available in lipstick
> View attachment 4681149
> View attachment 4681150


So in love ! But I highly doubt that I will get offered a so pink bag. I wonder if it comes in other normal bkcs


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Summerof89 said:


> So in love ! But I highly doubt that I will get offered a so pink bag. I wonder if it comes in other normal bkcs


My SA says that mini Lindy will be available in this colour.


----------



## Summerof89

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SA says that mini Lindy will be available in this colour.


OMG OH OH that is very priceless news! Do you happen to know with what hardware ? TIA


----------



## GoldFish8

Meta said:


> June/July
> 
> A glimpse of Rose Mexique/Mexican for FW20 as it's available in lipstick
> View attachment 4681149
> View attachment 4681150


Can’t decide if I like or don’t like this pink.. in the first picture it looks very similar to rose extreme (leaning red).. in the second it looks similar to Rose T (more pink). If it is a true hot pink it will be stunning (at least to me)... rose extreme is not my color, hoping this is more pink than red!


----------



## Phiona88

Sneak peak of the new So Pink collection. It’s a super hot pink!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phiona88 said:


> Sneak peak of the new So Pink collection. It’s a super hot pink!


Saw this too! I’m dead!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Phiona88 said:


> Sneak peak of the new So Pink collection. It’s a super hot pink!


I die! Swooning


----------



## Summerof89

Phiona88 said:


> Sneak peak of the new So Pink collection. It’s a super hot pink!


Omg I fainted. I hope it’s only available in croc then I will not have hope and will not dream about it....for now.


----------



## corgimom11

My SA inquired with me during my last visit if I had seen the Birkin Touch, showed me a couple of pictures and mentioned it comes in seasonal colors. Just out of curiosity, are these ordered by the SMs at podium, or are they push offer only?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Wow this colour is gorgeous! 
I asked my SA if it was possible to order B/K in this colour (that was a couple weeks back), she came back saying it looks like it’s going to be available as Push Offer only and she doesn’t even know if our local store will get one..

I will try ask again next time I see her in case she has received more info regarding this So Pink collection since.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Hermes_Insider said:


> Lindy Mini will be offered in regular skin verso and two types of ostrich for SS20.
> 
> Verso combinations I remember (there are much more):
> Navy/Brique
> Terre Battue/Sesame
> 
> Ostrich colors: _$12,600 USD
> _
> Bleu Glacier (PHW only)
> Bleu Indigo
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin (PHW only)
> Safran (PHW only)
> Tabac-Camel
> Vert Titien
> 
> Ostrich Boreale: _$13,300 USD
> _
> Jaune Citron (PHW only)
> Rose Bubblegum (PHW only)
> Rouge de Coeur (PHW only)



Mini Lindy Verso for SS20
Only in swift & PHW
$6,500

_Color options:_
Bleu Navy/Bleu Frida
Gold/Jaune Ambre
Navy/Brique
Rose Mexico/Rouge Piment
Rouge de Coeur/Rouge Piment
Sesame/Lime
Terre Battue/Sesame


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## KH8

Does anyone know if mini K II for SS20 would come in Nata GHW? 
I have seen one with PHW online but am reli hoping for a GHW!! 

Finger crossed!!!


----------



## MARTY1975

KH8 said:


> Does anyone know if mini K II for SS20 would come in Nata GHW?
> I have seen one with PHW online but am reli hoping for a GHW!!
> 
> Finger crossed!!!


YES, Unfortunately the color Nata has  been proposed only for small bags ( minikelly  included but no birkin) The hardware depends on the order made by boutique, but available.


----------



## ladysarah

MARTY1975 said:


> YES, Unfortunately the color Nata has  been proposed only for small bags ( minikelly  included but no birkin) The hardware depends on the order made by boutique, but available.


What colour is nata?


----------



## ladysarah

kelly7 said:


> I have never seen Blue Brume in person, it looks very blue on the Hermes HP and it looks lighter white blue / ice blue on the reseller pages ... which shade corresponds to the real color?
> 
> Just like Nata, I hope it's more white than yellowish ...?
> 
> I think both colors are wonderful for summer!


Having seen Braume in real life is more of a very light grey blue. Great neutral. I actually took a photo to compare it with blue zephyr and ciel. Let me find the pic as it may be helpful...


----------



## MARTY1975

ladysarah said:


> What colour is nata?


Nata is off white. A bit different from craie. I saw it in a Picotin bag (Taurillon clemence) and to me was lighter than craie. Nata in Spanish is cream but I didn't see yellow undertone in this bag. Probably will change in Epsom...


----------



## Meta

Meta said:


> Craie vs Nata
> View attachment 4628456
> 
> Nata distinctly has a pinkish hue like this pic posted.





ladysarah said:


> What colour is nata?


Please see the post I quoted above, which I posted a while back on this thread. 


MARTY1975 said:


> Nata is off white. A bit different from craie. I saw it in a Picotin bag (Taurillon clemence) and to me was lighter than craie. Nata in Spanish is cream but I didn't see yellow undertone in this bag. Probably will change in Epsom...


Yes, it is different than Craie which when compared right next to Nata has a slight grayish undertone. I posted a comparison pic in my quoted post above.


----------



## Meta

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg congrats!!! Malachite is now at the very top of my wishlist! Can you please post a pic when you get it? I’m so torn between PHW and GHW


I believe for the current batch of Malachite that is reissued for SS20, it's ghw for Kellys and phw for Birkins. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  

Also, there's plenty of pics of Malachite on the forum from the initial release, if you do a search.  (Especially in the reference thread here.)


----------



## ladysarah

MARTY1975 said:


> Nata is off white. A bit different from craie. I saw it in a Picotin bag (Taurillon clemence) and to me was lighter than craie. Nata in Spanish is cream but I didn't see yellow undertone in this bag. Probably will change in Epsom...


Thank you!


----------



## Hermes_Insider

KH8 said:


> Does anyone know if mini K II for SS20 would come in Nata GHW?
> I have seen one with PHW online but am reli hoping for a GHW!!
> 
> Finger crossed!!!



Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings

All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted

_*Epsom:*_
Bleu Brume 
Gold
Gris Etain
Lime
Malachite
Nata
Noir
Sesame
Terre Battue

*Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
Cactus/Bleu Atoll
Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif

_*Chevre Chamkila:*_
Bambou
Noir
Rose Extreme

*Chevre Mysore:*
Foin
Rose Confetti (PHW only)
Vert Criquet

*Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
Jaune de Naples/Gold

*Ostrich:*
Bleu Glacier
Cobalt
Graphite
Parchemin
Safran
Vert Titien

*Shiny Alligator:*
Beige Sable
Bleu Baltique
Cactus
Cassis
Noir
Rose Pourpre (PHW only)

*Matte Alligator:*
Bleu Marine
Noir
Rose Shocking (PHW only)
Vanille
Vert Rousseau

To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.


----------



## discussionforh

Hermes_Insider said:


> Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Nata
> Noir
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> 
> *Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
> Cactus/Bleu Atoll
> Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif
> 
> _*Chevre Chamkila:*_
> Bambou
> Noir
> Rose Extreme
> 
> *Chevre Mysore:*
> Foin
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
> Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
> Jaune de Naples/Gold
> 
> *Ostrich:*
> Bleu Glacier
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin
> Safran
> Vert Titien
> 
> *Shiny Alligator:*
> Beige Sable
> Bleu Baltique
> Cactus
> Cassis
> Noir
> Rose Pourpre (PHW only)
> 
> *Matte Alligator:*
> Bleu Marine
> Noir
> Rose Shocking (PHW only)
> Vanille
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.


Thanks for the intel!  May I know when will these bags arrive at stores usually?


----------



## siyamapi

Hermes_Insider said:


> Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Nata
> Noir
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> 
> *Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
> Cactus/Bleu Atoll
> Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif
> 
> _*Chevre Chamkila:*_
> Bambou
> Noir
> Rose Extreme
> 
> *Chevre Mysore:*
> Foin
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
> Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
> Jaune de Naples/Gold
> 
> *Ostrich:*
> Bleu Glacier
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin
> Safran
> Vert Titien
> 
> *Shiny Alligator:*
> Beige Sable
> Bleu Baltique
> Cactus
> Cassis
> Noir
> Rose Pourpre (PHW only)
> 
> *Matte Alligator:*
> Bleu Marine
> Noir
> Rose Shocking (PHW only)
> Vanille
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.



Do you know if  K25 for SS20 would come in Nata PHW?,


----------



## GoldFish8

Meta said:


> I believe for the current batch of Malachite that is reissued for SS20, it's ghw for Kellys and phw for Birkins. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also, there's plenty of pics of Malachite on the forum from the initial release, if you do a search.  (Especially in the reference thread here.)


Thank you meta! That actually helps tremendously. If it is not available in GHW for the new season, then I don’t have to worry about asking for one. Will maybe try to special order if given the chance! 

Although, I just remembered someone just recently purchased a malachite b25 with GHw (saw on instagram). Could it be from the 2019 batch? (Is that a thing?)


----------



## Hermes_Insider

siyamapi said:


> Do you know if  K25 for SS20 would come in Nata PHW?,



Nata is not offered in togo K25 retourne nor K25 sellier. Not sure about other leathers though.


----------



## Lady_S

Hermes_Insider said:


> Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Nata
> Noir
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> 
> *Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
> Cactus/Bleu Atoll
> Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif
> 
> _*Chevre Chamkila:*_
> Bambou
> Noir
> Rose Extreme
> 
> *Chevre Mysore:*
> Foin
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
> Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
> Jaune de Naples/Gold
> 
> *Ostrich:*
> Bleu Glacier
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin
> Safran
> Vert Titien
> 
> *Shiny Alligator:*
> Beige Sable
> Bleu Baltique
> Cactus
> Cassis
> Noir
> Rose Pourpre (PHW only)
> 
> *Matte Alligator:*
> Bleu Marine
> Noir
> Rose Shocking (PHW only)
> Vanille
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.



this is so informative Hermes_Insider. Thank you so much!

Would you by any chance have any intel as to which pinks will be available for BKC ? Is bubblegum pink on the list?


----------



## siyamapi

Hermes_Insider said:


> Nata is not offered in togo K25 retourne nor K25 sellier. Not sure about other leathers though.


Thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Lady_S said:


> this is so informative Hermes_Insider. Thank you so much!
> 
> Would you by any chance have any intel as to which pinks will be available for BKC ? Is bubblegum pink on the list?



Regular? Exotic? Or both?


----------



## Summerof89

I am also interested in knowing, both if you don't mind =) TIA



Hermes_Insider said:


> Regular? Exotic? Or both?


----------



## Lady_S

Hermes_Insider said:


> Regular? Exotic? Or both?



I am still a newbie so im just interested in regular leathers for now but any intel will be great for both leathers!! Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## FreddieMac

Pieces in Navy have started appearing on H.com. Interestingly, based on their stock images, this looks SO, SO close to Deep Blue, it's no wonder there were murmurs from people that their SM's hadn't rushed to order plenty of stock in this colour. I can imagine although they are more distinctive in the flesh, these are very, very close for sequential seasons!

Navy first then Deep Blue


----------



## izzyParis

FreddieMac said:


> Pieces in Navy have started appearing on H.com. Interestingly, based on their stock images, this looks SO, SO close to Deep Blue, it's no wonder there were murmurs from people that their SM's hadn't rushed to order plenty of stock in this colour. I can imagine although they are more distinctive in the flesh, these are very, very close for sequential seasons!
> 
> Navy first then Deep Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690088
> View attachment 4690089


Thanks for sharing,  Navy in swift, at least in the photo, is not at all what I expected nor wished for, I guess my remaining bleu nuit wish list is feeling pretty solid at the moment, just need for my wish list to become my reality.  Thanks again for the notice.


----------



## bc1990

MARTY1975 said:


> Nata is off white. A bit different from craie. I saw it in a Picotin bag (Taurillon clemence) and to me was lighter than craie. Nata in Spanish is cream but I didn't see yellow undertone in this bag. Probably will change in Epsom...


where did u see the nata picotin?


----------



## momoc

FreddieMac said:


> Pieces in Navy have started appearing on H.com. Interestingly, based on their stock images, this looks SO, SO close to Deep Blue, it's no wonder there were murmurs from people that their SM's hadn't rushed to order plenty of stock in this colour. I can imagine although they are more distinctive in the flesh, these are very, very close for sequential seasons!
> 
> Navy first then Deep Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690088
> View attachment 4690089




Thank you for sharing. Yes they are so so so close 

I do see the slight difference between them from the photos (navy is bluer to me and subsequently I like it more - deep blue does have an undertone that makes it less pure blue to me). But still totally agree they are too close to show up in consecutive seasons!!


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know if birkin touches come in pink or is due to comE In Pink in the upcoming seasons ?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Navy and Deep Blue are actually pretty different. Navy is very much a classic navy and Deep is like an ocean blue with some green in it. I’d say go to Madison where they are displayed next to each other but....yeah no  Still, really no more similar than many other H blues.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My host mom told me her b30 is navy, but it could be wrong due to the language barrier!


----------



## FreddieMac

QuelleFromage said:


> Navy and Deep Blue are actually pretty different. Navy is very much a classic navy and Deep is like an ocean blue with some green in it. I’d say go to Madison where they are displayed next to each other but....yeah no  Still, really no more similar than many other H blues.



Thanks for sharing - real world experience is always so much more relevant. As we all know, sometimes the website team's skills can be somewhat lacking, rather that be in poor Photoshopping, using pre-production bags, wrong descriptions etc so it's always something to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Aphall22

Seems impossible to come across any Barenia Fauve in Canada - I know it is rare but is it impossible? Hoping for a B25 or C18... TIA!


----------



## Hermes_Insider

discussionforh said:


> Thanks for the intel!  May I know when will these bags arrive at stores usually?



Apologies for the late reply! Unfortunately with Hermes I cannot answer this in confidence. 

Some of the SS20 orders have trickled in stores and, based on previous years, particular store podium orders take a year to fulfill, which means SS21 delivery (this is especially true for exotics). 

That being said, with the current Covid-19 situation, I would expect further delays with shipments.


----------



## skybluesky

Aphall22 said:


> Seems impossible to come across any Barenia Fauve in Canada - I know it is rare but is it impossible? Hoping for a B25 or C18... TIA!



I don't know about supply in Canada, but in the US it's definitely hard to score those in Barenia Fauve.  B25 are hard to come by.  I did get offered a C18 but it wasn't in barenia.  I would love either of those bags (or a B30!) in smooth barenia. 

At least in the US (not sure about Canada), I've heard according to this forum that fauve barenia (smooth) is a push offer, meaning the stores get it when they get it, or they might never get it, it's not something they can order at podium (when the SMs place orders at HQ for their store).  Barenia faubourg is available as a podium order.


----------



## CMilly

Aphall22 said:


> Seems impossible to come across any Barenia Fauve in Canada - I know it is rare but is it impossible? Hoping for a B25 or C18... TIA!


I was told it’s very hard to obtain but they do get some stock for a B. Not sure about C. I was told not for K. Barenia Fauve on my wishlist.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My SA is supposed to alert me of ANY smooth barenia items that become available. The last I’ve heard, I was offered a smooth barenia C18 w/GHW in Summer 2019. I haven’t heard anything since....so I speculate they are out and about, but extremely rare.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Meta said:


> I believe for the current batch of Malachite that is reissued for SS20, it's ghw for Kellys and phw for Birkins. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also, there's plenty of pics of Malachite on the forum from the initial release, if you do a search.  (Especially in the reference thread here.)





GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you meta! That actually helps tremendously. If it is not available in GHW for the new season, then I don’t have to worry about asking for one. Will maybe try to special order if given the chance!
> 
> Although, I just remembered someone just recently purchased a malachite b25 with GHw (saw on instagram). Could it be from the 2019 batch? (Is that a thing?)



Its definitely offered in both hardwares for Birkin in togo leather and Kelly Sellier in epsom leather. To my knowledge, Malachite was not offered in Kelly Retourne for SS20. 

That being said, I will know what other leathers/bags and hardwares offered in Malachite once stores reopen.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Summerof89 said:


> I am also interested in knowing, both if you don't mind =) TIA





Lady_S said:


> I am still a newbie so im just interested in regular leathers for now but any intel will be great for both leathers!! Thank you in advance!!!!



I will be compiling a full list for both of you once stores open.


----------



## win28

Just wondering if anyone knows whether the kelly sellier bag charm/micro kelly will still continue to be produced for F/W 2020 and will there be any new colors introduced for it? Thanks


----------



## Huniixo

Hermes_Insider said:


> I will be compiling a full list for both of you once stores open.


I would love to know also on the regular leathers. Thank you in advanced for all of this helpful information!


----------



## xxDxx

Does anyone know if Bleu Atoll is coming back? I saw a BA K28 Epsom with GHW and Y stamp on IG from a reseller and someone got offered the same bag at FSH recently.
BA is my fav blue so I‘m really excited!


----------



## Mrs.Z

xxDxx said:


> Does anyone know if Bleu Atoll is coming back? I saw a BA K28 Epsom with GHW and Y stamp on IG from a reseller and someone got offered the same bag at FSH recently.
> BA is my fav blue so I‘m really excited!


Ohh here’s hoping, BA is gorgeous!


----------



## siutabo

Hermes_Insider said:


> Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Nata
> Noir
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> 
> *Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
> Cactus/Bleu Atoll
> Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif
> 
> _*Chevre Chamkila:*_
> Bambou
> Noir
> Rose Extreme
> 
> *Chevre Mysore:*
> Foin
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
> Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
> Jaune de Naples/Gold
> 
> *Ostrich:*
> Bleu Glacier
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin
> Safran
> Vert Titien
> 
> *Shiny Alligator:*
> Beige Sable
> Bleu Baltique
> Cactus
> Cassis
> Noir
> Rose Pourpre (PHW only)
> 
> *Matte Alligator:*
> Bleu Marine
> Noir
> Rose Shocking (PHW only)
> Vanille
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.


@Hermes_Insider 
Many thanks for the info. May I know if you have the colors for Kelly in croco for SS2020? Thanks


----------



## FreddieMac

xxDxx said:


> Does anyone know if Bleu Atoll is coming back? I saw a BA K28 Epsom with GHW and Y stamp on IG from a reseller and someone got offered the same bag at FSH recently.
> BA is my fav blue so I‘m really excited!



Hi, I think it's a big Y-E-S! Interestingly a couple of bags in the mens collection are currently available in this colour - the Ultraplat in Evercolour and the Kelly Depeches 25 in Epsom.

I think this suites in with the Aqua and mint colours they're sporting in the ready to wear collection.


----------



## ladysarah

Hermes_Insider said:


> Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Nata
> Noir
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> 
> *Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
> Cactus/Bleu Atoll
> Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif
> 
> _*Chevre Chamkila:*_
> Bambou
> Noir
> Rose Extreme
> 
> *Chevre Mysore:*
> Foin
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
> Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
> Jaune de Naples/Gold
> 
> *Ostrich:*
> Bleu Glacier
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin
> Safran
> Vert Titien
> 
> *Shiny Alligator:*
> Beige Sable
> Bleu Baltique
> Cactus
> Cassis
> Noir
> Rose Pourpre (PHW only)
> 
> *Matte Alligator:*
> Bleu Marine
> Noir
> Rose Shocking (PHW only)
> Vanille
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.


 These sound great. But with the atelier closed, the current situation in France (and everywhere really, ) impossible to predict what will really happen.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

siutabo said:


> @Hermes_Insider
> Many thanks for the info. May I know if you have the colors for Kelly in croco for SS2020? Thanks



You mean other sizes than Kelly 20?


----------



## Summerof89

Hermes_Insider said:


> Kelly Mini 20 Sellier SS20 offerings
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Nata
> Noir
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> 
> *Epsom Verso: (only PHW)*
> Cactus/Bleu Atoll
> Rose Jaipur/Rouge Vif
> 
> _*Chevre Chamkila:*_
> Bambou
> Noir
> Rose Extreme
> 
> *Chevre Mysore:*
> Foin
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Chevre Mysore Verso: (PHW only)*
> Bleu Brighton/Magnolia
> Jaune de Naples/Gold
> 
> *Ostrich:*
> Bleu Glacier
> Cobalt
> Graphite
> Parchemin
> Safran
> Vert Titien
> 
> *Shiny Alligator:*
> Beige Sable
> Bleu Baltique
> Cactus
> Cassis
> Noir
> Rose Pourpre (PHW only)
> 
> *Matte Alligator:*
> Bleu Marine
> Noir
> Rose Shocking (PHW only)
> Vanille
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> To answer your question, yes Nata will come with GHW, and like anything else, availability will depend on store orders.



oh no, I’m a little sad now. no more rose lipstick in Chevre, rose tyrien in ostrich and RS In croc.  I wonder if these colour & leather combinations will be available in other bkc. Even though RP is very similar to RS in croc I really wish they made them with ghw


----------



## naths

xxDxx said:


> Does anyone know if Bleu Atoll is coming back? I saw a BA K28 Epsom with GHW and Y stamp on IG from a reseller and someone got offered the same bag at FSH recently.
> BA is my fav blue so I‘m really excited!


Omg I just saw also one on Instagram, bought in FSH , it’s one of my fav H colours ever, I asked for it in Jan in FSH and they didn’t offered it I got instead a K28 sellier malachite nothing to complain for it I hope I can get one in BA or Rose confetti


----------



## siutabo

Hermes_Insider said:


> You mean other sizes than Kelly 20?


@Hermes_Insider 
Yep, like Kelly 25, in alligator, nilo and porosus. thanks.


----------



## discussionforh

Hermes_Insider said:


> Apologies for the late reply! Unfortunately with Hermes I cannot answer this in confidence.
> 
> Some of the SS20 orders have trickled in stores and, based on previous years, particular store podium orders take a year to fulfill, which means SS21 delivery (this is especially true for exotics).
> 
> That being said, with the current Covid-19 situation, I would expect further delays with shipments.


Thank you! I am waiting for mini kelly picnic but my SA said there has not been even one this year.  Wonder if there will still be any or I should rest my hope on other bags instead?  Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## minisaki

Hi,I'm quiet interested in the SS2020 new color “foin”. I've already found it was used in mini bolide and small leather goods.I'm now wondering if it will proposed for birkin and kelly?Thanks for all your kindly reply.


----------



## KH8

Is it too early to ask for FW20 colours??! 

I kinda need something to get excited about!! Grin~


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Does anyone know if Rose Confetti is available in GHW this time round? Lately I’ve seen a few others getting offered Confetti K in my hometown, but only in PHW   TIA!!


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Cambridge Girl said:


> Does anyone know if Rose Confetti is available in GHW this time round? Lately I’ve seen a few others getting offered Confetti K in my hometown, but only in PHW   TIA!!



Only PHW this time


----------



## Summerof89

Hermes_Insider said:


> O
> 
> 
> Only PHW this time


That’s a relief on my wallet


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Hermes_Insider said:


> O
> 
> 
> Only PHW this time



Ohh thanks a lot for the intel!! Was hoping they’re gonna do Confetti with GHW like a few years back...


----------



## FreddieMac

Crossposting from the FW'20 thread, upcoming season colours are already starting to show in SLG's on H.com Europe.

So far we can see Bleu Frida and Quebracho. Frida seems to be an amped up super-saturated light blue, think Bleu De Nord on steroids and Qubracho a sandy biscuit colour. South America seems a bit part of the season's colours as Quebracho turns out to be a hard wood found mainly in Argentina.

The Rooroo is in Bleu Frida Evercolour/Brique/Bleu Nuit/Noir, the Les Petits Chevaux in Brique/Quebracho (Mysore goat)/Bleu Frida (Mysore goat)/Gris Perle and the Globe Trotter in Mysore goat.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bleu Frida I'm guessing is supposed to be the famous color of her home (worth a visit btw but it's more Bleu Electrique to me ). With Rose Mexique as well, there seems more of a Mexican influence this season than South American.

LOTS of Sakura on the French website btw and also much Rouge H.


----------



## FreddieMac

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Frida I'm guessing is supposed to be the famous color of her home (worth a visit btw but it's more Bleu Electrique to me ). With Rose Mexique as well, there seems more of a Mexican influence this season than South American.
> 
> LOTS of Sakura on the French website btw and also much Rouge H.



Agreed, her house if far more Electrique meets Encre than this bright shade!


----------



## GoldFish8

FreddieMac said:


> Crossposting from the FW'20 thread, upcoming season colours are already starting to show in SLG's on H.com Europe.
> 
> So far we can see Bleu Frida and Quebracho. Frida seems to be an amped up super-saturated light blue, think Bleu De Nord on steroids and Qubracho a sandy biscuit colour. South America seems a bit part of the season's colours as Quebracho turns out to be a hard wood found mainly in Argentina.
> 
> The Rooroo is in Bleu Frida Evercolour/Brique/Bleu Nuit/Noir, the Les Petits Chevaux in Brique/Quebracho (Mysore goat)/Bleu Frida (Mysore goat)/Gris Perle and the Globe Trotter in Mysore goat.


I’m pleasantly surprised by this shade of blue. I thought by the description it was going to be awful (not a fan of blue de Nord) ... but it’s very cheery and saturated. It would be nice in a smaller bag or slg.. do you know if this will come in mini K?


----------



## chicinthecity777

FreddieMac said:


> Crossposting from the FW'20 thread, upcoming season colours are already starting to show in SLG's on H.com Europe.
> 
> So far we can see Bleu Frida and Quebracho. Frida seems to be an amped up super-saturated light blue, think Bleu De Nord on steroids and Qubracho a sandy biscuit colour. South America seems a bit part of the season's colours as Quebracho turns out to be a hard wood found mainly in Argentina.
> 
> The Rooroo is in Bleu Frida Evercolour/Brique/Bleu Nuit/Noir, the Les Petits Chevaux in Brique/Quebracho (Mysore goat)/Bleu Frida (Mysore goat)/Gris Perle and the Globe Trotter in Mysore goat.


Bleu Frida reminds me of Blue Zanzibar.


----------



## FreddieMac

In addition to Rose Mexique, it seems there will also be a Rose Texas for next season, presented here in Mysore goatskin with a Bleu Frida verso liner on the UK/Euro site.


----------



## FreddieMac

Continuing with F/W colours, Vert De Gris will also be making a return - presented here in Epsom and Evercolor.


----------



## Jaaanice

hi! does anyone know if Vert Amande is still around for B this season?


----------



## leechiyong

FreddieMac said:


> In addition to Rose Mexique, it seems there will also be a Rose Texas for next season, presented here in Mysore goatskin with a Bleu Frida verso liner on the UK/Euro site.


This color combo; be still my beating heart!  I'm excited to see whatever else they might release in it.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## siyamapi

Hermes_Insider said:


> Nata is not offered in togo K25 retourne nor K25 sellier. Not sure about other leathers though.


Do you know kelly 25 sellier SS20 offerings? Thank you❤️


----------



## Hermes_Insider

siyamapi said:


> Do you know kelly 25 sellier SS20 offerings? Thank you❤️



*Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*

All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.

_*Epsom:*_
Bleu Brume 
Bleu Indigo
Etoupe
Gold
Gris Etain
Lime 
Malachite
Noir
Rose Confetti (PHW only)
Rouge Casaque 
Sesame
Terre Battue
Vert Criquet

*Sombrero II:*
Cigare
Noir

Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!


----------



## soccerzfan

OMG, been waiting for Rose Casaque in K25 for what seems like forever. Thank you!! I’m going to harass my SA now. 



Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!



Also K25 Sellier is still coming in Barenia with GHW (I don't know about PHW).


----------



## Summerof89

Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!


OMG I love how you always have such abundant information it's amazing, do you mind sharing the offerings for retourne too? or pls direct me to the right thread/site if this has already been published somewhere =D I really want to know if rouge grenat, rose azalee and gris asphalt are still being offered in returned. TIA


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> Also K25 Sellier is still coming in Barenia with GHW (I don't know about PHW).


Thanks QF! Dreaming about this combo


----------



## nymeria

GoldFish8 said:


> Thanks QF! Dreaming about this combo


28?


----------



## GoldFish8

nymeria said:


> 28?


25!


----------



## siyamapi

Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## nymeria

GoldFish8 said:


> 25!


I'll clarify my question- is fauve barenia offered as a push ( or at all) in the K28?


----------



## GoldFish8

nymeria said:


> I'll clarify my question- is fauve barenia offered as a push ( or at all) in the K28?


Oh gotcha, I honestly have no clue. Just happy it’s coming in k25. Perhaps @QuelleFromage knows if it will come in the 28?


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!



*Kelly 25 Retourne SS20 offerings*

All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.

*Togo:*
Bambou
Bronze Dore
Ciel
Craie
Gold
Gris Etain
Noir
Vert Maquis

Availability will depend on store orders.

Will add further leather options to this chain once I get access to the information.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Summerof89 said:


> OMG I love how you always have such abundant information it's amazing, do you mind sharing the offerings for retourne too? or pls direct me to the right thread/site if this has already been published somewhere =D I really want to know if rouge grenat, rose azalee and gris asphalt are still being offered in returned. TIA



Just posted the retourne Togo options. Unfortunately none of your colors are offered in Togo. Will update with further leather options soon.


----------



## nymeria

All and any information is ALWAYS good- this is truly appreciated.  I'm crossing my fingers for the swift 28 options.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh gotcha, I honestly have no clue. Just happy it’s coming in k25. Perhaps @QuelleFromage knows if it will come in the 28?


I don't, tbh. Since last year Barenia was available in both 25 and 28 sellier, maybe that will stay consistent.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Summerof89

Hermes_Insider said:


> Just posted the retourne Togo options. Unfortunately none of your colors are offered in Togo. Will update with further leather options soon.


Thank you! And damn Retourné options are restricted


----------



## QuelleFromage

Summerof89 said:


> Thank you! And damn Retourné options are restricted


I'm told there's a dark blue coming in Togo - not certain if it's Deep or Navy or Encre or something new, but I'm awaiting a retourne and that's what I have been told. There are probably others.


----------



## izzyParis

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm told there's a dark blue coming in Togo - not certain if it's Deep or Navy or Encre or something new, but I'm awaiting a retourne and that's what I have been told. There are probably others.


Bleu Nuit has my H heart, so I am very curious to know the shade of dark blue, especially since a k25 or 28 Retourne phw is on my wish list.


----------



## izzyParis

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm told there's a dark blue coming in Togo - not certain if it's Deep or Navy or Encre or something new, but I'm awaiting a retourne and that's what I have been told. There are probably others.


Also, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jaaanice

Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Summerof89

@Hermes_Insider May I trouble you for the current season colour offerings for Constance mini in ostrich?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Anyone? Any intel on the new colors for winter??


----------



## siyamapi

Hermes_Insider said:


> *Kelly 25 Sellier SS20 offerings*
> 
> All colors come with PHW & GHW unless noted.
> 
> _*Epsom:*_
> Bleu Brume
> Bleu Indigo
> Etoupe
> Gold
> Gris Etain
> Lime
> Malachite
> Noir
> Rose Confetti (PHW only)
> Rouge Casaque
> Sesame
> Terre Battue
> Vert Criquet
> 
> *Sombrero II:*
> Cigare
> Noir
> 
> Availability will depend on store order. Hope this helps!


Do you know the box leather have Kelly 25/28 offerings? 
Because my SA told me have a Kelly 32 only


----------



## thaenchanting

I saw some resellers post pictures of Kelly in Mykonos Clemence leather so I asked my SM whether that color is coming back and she confirmed! She said that they will start to hit the US stores in the fall. Not sure how many of you are the same but Mykonos is probably my favorite H blue. It just brings a vacation vibe. Now the question is...it probably is only coming back in Clemence. Should I get it? (Am thinking a b25) thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

thaenchanting said:


> I saw some resellers post pictures of Kelly in Mykonos Clemence leather so I asked my SM whether that color is coming back and she confirmed! She said that they will start to hit the US stores in the fall. Not sure how many of you are the same but Mykonos is probably my favorite H blue. It just brings a vacation vibe. Now the question is...it probably is only coming back in Clemence. Should I get it? (Am thinking a b25) thanks!


 Clemence is such a beautiful leather that takes color well. The hand of Clemence is so on the buttery side. I’d certainly be interested in a b25 in this leather.


----------



## heifer

I've requested a Mini Kelly II in Lime, has anyone been offered one this year before lockdown? I told my SA that I didn't care about the hardware.. xxx


----------



## Meta

Cross posting from web finds:

Rose Texas/Quebracho for Fall/Winter 20


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Cross posting from web finds:
> 
> Rose Texas/Quebracho for Fall/Winter 20
> View attachment 4762146
> View attachment 4762147



I have to say that Quebracho looks like a lovely shade.

I realise we've had 50 shades of beige/neutrals in the last couple seasons (asphalte, kraft, Weimar, curry, foin etc, etc, etc.) but they're all such distinct and dynamic shades despite being in the same colour family.


----------



## FreddieMac

A comparison of Rose Texas Epsom (Rooroo) shown here with Rouge De Cœur Evercolor (bottom), Rose Azalée Evercolor (second from top) and Rouge Casaque Togo (top)


----------



## DR2014

FreddieMac said:


> A comparison of Rose Texas Epsom (Rooroo) shown here with Rouge De Cœur Evercolor (bottom), Rose Azalée Evercolor (second from top) and Rouge Casaque Togo (top)


I love that - I've been looking for the Rooroo pouch in kraft, craie and rose azalee.  I also love the card holder in that color way also, but so hard to find!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

FreddieMac said:


> A comparison of Rose Texas Epsom (Rooroo) shown here with Rouge De Cœur Evercolor (bottom), Rose Azalée Evercolor (second from top) and Rouge Casaque Togo (top)


This piece is incredibly helpful! Thx for posting the colors too. I had no idea there was such a difference btwn RdC and RC! WOW!


----------



## FreddieMac

Israeli_Flava said:


> This piece is incredibly helpful! Thx for posting the colors too. I had no idea there was such a difference btwn RdC and RC! WOW!



Indeed! It's incredible just how deep RC looks here in comparison to all these pinks and orange leaning red! I've always seen RC as a bright pillar box red, here it looks almost like Grenat. Hopefully this is relatively true to life and not one of H's (in)famous Photoshop jobbies!


----------



## FreddieMac

DR2014 said:


> I love that - I've been looking for the Rooroo pouch in kraft, craie and rose azalee.  I also love the card holder in that color way also, but so hard to find!!



It's interesting how to me more variants of these SLGs online than ever show up in the boutique. You'd think that as smaller value (comparatively) items, these are what stores would overload on each year, rather than be quite as cautious.


----------



## Vlad

Would it make sense to rename this thread to *Podium Master Thread*?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vlad said:


> Would it make sense to rename this thread to *Podium Master Thread*?


Totally!


----------



## DR2014

Vlad said:


> Would it make sense to rename this thread to *Podium Master Thread*?


Yes!


----------



## nymeria

FreddieMac said:


> A comparison of Rose Texas Epsom (Rooroo) shown here with Rouge De Cœur Evercolor (bottom), Rose Azalée Evercolor (second from top) and Rouge Casaque Togo (top)


This is great- I really can see the difference in leathers and colors with this- and LOVE the RC!
Thanks


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> It's interesting how to me more variants of these SLGs online than ever show up in the boutique. You'd think that as smaller value (comparatively) items, these are what stores would overload on each year, rather than be quite as cautious.


Stores have budgets and most stores are more inclined to order what they know will sell based on majority of their client’s purchases. Also given how many variants there are for SLGs, the SM isn’t going to sit down at podium and order 1 quantity of each and likely order based off color groups from knowledge of their usual sell through items.


----------



## kath00

Hello,

I was asked to make a list for the podium orders going in next week.

Does anyone know if I can request specific colors for a leather like Chevre (I want a B30).  Or just give an idea like "light blue?"

Also, in California, can I still ask for croc?  I know pre-COVID, they were off and on saying it was being extended that they could offer the bags to clients.  And then everything shut down.

Does anyone have a list of unique leathers and colors available for podium order (not togo or epsom) right now?

Thank you so much for any and all help!  Kato


----------



## fawnhagh

Does anyone know what bag offerings comes in quebracho? So far I saw a few SLG in chevre mysore and wonder if there will be bags as well. It is such a pretty neutral color reminds me of beige de Weimar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Txoceangirl

kath00 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was asked to make a list for the podium orders going in next week.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can request specific colors for a leather like Chevre (I want a B30).  Or just give an idea like "light blue?"
> 
> Also, in California, can I still ask for croc?  I know pre-COVID, they were off and on saying it was being extended that they could offer the bags to clients.  And then everything shut down.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of unique leathers and colors available for podium order (not togo or epsom) right now?
> 
> Thank you so much for any and all help!  Kato


Chevre birkin is only available via special order (not podium).  Yes, give a general color as you mentioned and say which leathers you prefer.  Also, you can just say, I'd like a "special" leather or "special bag" as there is always a unique offering each podium.  For example, Sunset or Sunrise / Endless Road bags were "special bags".  

My guess is that they are no longer allowing CA managers to order croc but you can always add it to the list.  

I found it helps to list an order of preference.


----------



## surfer

Hermes_Insider said:


> Only PHW this time


Dear do you have any intel about whether rose poupre with ghw kelly is part of the new offering? I have seen a few floating around on reseller sites but would rather wait for one from boutique. Just wondering if this would be considered last year’s podium order? I am lucky to have been offered to do an SO but am very unfamiliar with the podium offer process. Only got offered b30 in rose extreme last week which I passed. 
Thank you!


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> Dear do you have any intel about whether rose poupre with ghw kelly is part of the new offering? I have seen a few floating around on reseller sites but would rather wait for one from boutique. Just wondering if this would be considered last year’s podium order? I am lucky to have been offered to do an SO but am very unfamiliar with the podium offer process. Only got offered b30 in rose extreme last week which I passed.
> Thank you!


WHAT? If that’s now a thing I need to call my store immediately.


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> WHAT? If that’s now a thing I need to call my store immediately.


I think it’s a thing and it’s so confusing cause I wouldn’t want to do SO on it if it’s part of the podium/push offer now...


----------



## Hermes_Insider

surfer said:


> I think it’s a thing and it’s so confusing cause I wouldn’t want to do SO on it if it’s part of the podium/push offer now...



I believe it is part of the Fall/Winter 19-20 podium collection.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## surfer

Hermes_Insider said:


> I believe it is part of the Fall/Winter 19-20 podium collection.



Thanks so much for your insight dear. Does that mean it would have already been done by the boutiques and now they are just arriving? Trying to figure out my chances of getting one from my local store....


----------



## Hermes_Insider

surfer said:


> Thanks so much for your insight dear. Does that mean it would have already been done by the boutiques and now they are just arriving? Trying to figure out my chances of getting one from my local store....



I would say the chances are high considering the prolonged store closures. That is if your store has ordered that exact combination.


----------



## surfer

Hermes_Insider said:


> I would say the chances are high considering the prolonged store closures. That is if your store has ordered that exact combination.


Thank you. So that’s something that my sweet SA can potentially check in the system or with the SM right? They would know what’s been on order from that podium offer? Thanks again for all your help. I am quite new but intensely invested in the Hermes world now


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Ye


surfer said:


> Thank you. So that’s something that my sweet SA can potentially check in the system or with the SM right? They would know what’s been on order from that podium offer? Thanks again for all your help. I am quite new but intensely invested in the Hermes world now



Yes they can definitely check what was ordered.


----------



## DR2014

Hermes_Insider said:


> Ye
> 
> 
> Yes they can definitely check what was ordered.


@Hermes_Insider, can you tell me about the kelly (is it a lettre Kelly??) on the right side of your profile picture, with the gold and pink?   And would you mind posting a bigger picture?  It's so beautiful!


----------



## momoc

DR2014 said:


> @Hermes_Insider, can you tell me about the kelly (is it a lettre Kelly??) on the right side of your profile picture, with the gold and pink?   And would you mind posting a bigger picture?  It's so beautiful!



Not the person you are asking but I believe that’s the Kelly Flag 

(Sorry we are going off topic mods I tried to see if there are existing threads on this particular model but didn’t find any)


----------



## DR2014

momoc said:


> Not the person you are asking but I believe that’s the Kelly Flag
> 
> (Sorry we are going off topic mods I tried to see if there are existing threads on this particular model but didn’t find any)


@momoc, thank you so much!  Now I can search away.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi ladies, I'm not sure how to find what current colors are being offered non SO...I am now craving a purple. Are there any purples available right now? Maybe Anemone?


----------



## elle woods

Rockerchic said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not sure how to find what current colors are being offered non SO...I am now craving a purple. Are there any purples available right now? Maybe Anemone?


I have been seeing a few quota bags in anemone and for non-quota I've seen Evelyne, picotin, Lindy, mini Lindy and roulis. Not sure if it has been made in GP.


----------



## Rockerchic

elle woods said:


> I have been seeing a few quota bags in anemone and for non-quota I've seen Evelyne, picotin, Lindy, mini Lindy and roulis. Not sure if it has been made in GP.


Thank you Elle...I though that anemone might be available. Such a beautiful color. Is that the only purple right now? I was hoping for a deeper purple shade. Hmmmmmm


----------



## elle woods

Rockerchic said:


> Thank you Elle...I though that anemone might be available. Such a beautiful color. Is that the only purple right now? I was hoping for a deeper purple shade. Hmmmmmm


I love it so much! 
I do not know of any deeper shade right now but if they were to bring back say, raisin....  I would definitely jump on that!


----------



## ghostdreamer

Rockerchic said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not sure how to find what current colors are being offered non SO...I am now craving a purple. Are there any purples available right now? Maybe Anemone?


I got mini k in anemone last week. HTH


----------



## FreddieMac

Rockerchic said:


> Thank you Elle...I though that anemone might be available. Such a beautiful color. Is that the only purple right now? I was hoping for a deeper purple shade. Hmmmmmm





elle woods said:


> I love it so much!
> I do not know of any deeper shade right now but if they were to bring back say, raisin....  I would definitely jump on that!



Raisin was circulating during F/W'19, certainly for some of the men's styles, but I don't know if this was a fairly limited production or a more traditional re-issue.


----------



## louise_elouise

Hiya! Anyone know if we should expect new colours for the upcoming season? Or will it be the foin/navy/nata etc set?


----------



## stylemeter

ghostdreamer said:


> I got mini k in anemone last week. HTH


anemone is one of my fav colors...


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## gracie05

Bleu brume chevre


----------



## gracie05

Vert criquet chevre


Bleu frida Madame calfskin


----------



## KellySeadog

surfer said:


> Dear do you have any intel about whether rose poupre with ghw kelly is part of the new offering? I have seen a few floating around on reseller sites but would rather wait for one from boutique. Just wondering if this would be considered last year’s podium order? I am lucky to have been offered to do an SO but am very unfamiliar with the podium offer process. Only got offered b30 in rose extreme last week which I passed.
> Thank you!


We just picked up Rose Pourpre mini Kelly 2 few weeks ago for my sister.


----------



## surfer

KellySeadog said:


> We just picked up Rose Pourpre mini Kelly 2 few weeks ago for my sister.


 Great news! Was it ghw or shw hun?


----------



## KellySeadog

surfer said:


> Great news! Was it ghw or shw hun?


With ghw in chèvre leather


----------



## surfer

KellySeadog said:


> With ghw in chèvre leather


Omg omg! And it wasn’t an SO right? Was it Y stamp dear? You have given me hope


----------



## KellySeadog

surfer said:


> Omg omg! And it wasn’t an SO right? Was it Y stamp dear? You have given me hope


No, it wasn’t. It’s mini Kelly 2, so it comes in Epsom or Chèvre leather. But Kelly 25, 28, 32 come in chèvre only SO.
About stamp I don’t know now because this bag is already in my sister’s home) But we picked it up on 8th of June so I think it should be this year production)


----------



## KellySeadog

surfer said:


> Omg omg! And it wasn’t an SO right? Was it Y stamp dear? You have given me hope


Also in the shop they talked that they had just received it so I guess it should be this year of production.


----------



## surfer

KellySeadog said:


> Also in the shop they talked that they had just received it so I guess it should be this year of production.


 Would love to see pics! Please ask your sister so send some so I can drool please


----------



## Summerof89

Is it too early to ask for the AW20 color offerings for MK2 in ostrich?


----------



## Classy Collector

gracie05 said:


> Vert criquet chevre
> View attachment 4775263
> 
> Bleu frida Madame calfskin
> View attachment 4775264


Nice. Just FYI, Bleu Frida madame calfskin looks much more saturated in-person. It’s not light blue like some other posters have suggested. It’s more like “Frida Kahlo’s house” (google it). Photos don’t capture the true intensity. Here’s my photo below. Even my photo is lighter than the actual color.


----------



## gracie05

Classy Collector said:


> Nice. Just FYI, Bleu Frida madame calfskin looks much more saturated in-person. It’s not light blue like some other posters have suggested. It’s more like “Frida Kahlo’s house” (google it). Photos don’t capture the true intensity. Here’s my photo below. Even my photo is lighter than the actual color.
> 
> View attachment 4775828


Thanks for this! Do you have a photo in natural light? I’m trying to figure out if the color is too similar to blue Zanzibar, which I already have in my collection


----------



## Classy Collector

gracie05 said:


> Thanks for this! Do you have a photo in natural light? I’m trying to figure out if the color is too similar to blue Zanzibar, which I already have in my collection


I’ll see about taking it outside and take a photo. IMO I don’t think it’s very similar to Blue Zanzibar. I would suggest viewing the color in-person before deciding to purchase. I think Bleu Frida is gorgeous.


----------



## Meta

louise_elouise said:


> Hiya! Anyone know if we should expect new colours for the upcoming season? Or will it be the foin/navy/nata etc set?


The new colors coming for Fall/Winter 2020 are Rose Mexico, Rose Texas, Bleu Frida and Quebracho. Some of the colors have been posted back here and here. Colors that are being reissued (from what I know/remember) are Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris.


----------



## Sofiko

Meta said:


> The new colors coming for Fall/Winter 2020 are Rose Mexico, Rose Texas, Bleu Frida and Quebracho. Some of the colors have been posted back here and here. Colors that are being reissued (from what I know/remember) are Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris.


Thank you! Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris return sounds wonderful, do you know what leather types they are coming?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## xxDxx

Rouge H and Gris Perle are also coming back for FW per my SA


----------



## louise_elouise

Meta said:


> The new colors coming for Fall/Winter 2020 are Rose Mexico, Rose Texas, Bleu Frida and Quebracho. Some of the colors have been posted back here and here. Colors that are being reissued (from what I know/remember) are Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris.


Oh wow, thanks!! Super excited about mykonos!


----------



## Meta

Sofiko said:


> Thank you! Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris return sounds wonderful, do you know what leather types they are coming?


I don't know the exact leathers that it'll be coming in but if I recall correctly Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris is coming in Epsom for Della Cavalleria, one of the new bags for the season. Please confirm with your SA. 


louise_elouise said:


> Oh wow, thanks!! Super excited about mykonos!


Np.


----------



## Sofiko

Meta said:


> I don't know the exact leathers that it'll be coming in but if I recall correctly Bleu Mykonos and Vert de Gris is coming in Epsom for Della Cavalleria, one of the new bags for the season. Please confirm with your SA.
> 
> Np.


Thank you!


----------



## gracie05

Comparison of bleu saphir and navy from the website


----------



## leechiyong

DR2014 said:


> I love that - I've been looking for the Rooroo pouch in kraft, craie and rose azalee.  I also love the card holder in that color way also, but so hard to find!!


Not sure if you're still looking for it or are in the US, but it's available on the US site now.


----------



## DR2014

leechiyong said:


> Not sure if you're still looking for it or are in the US, but it's available on the US site now.


Oh my goodness @leechiyong, you are so kind!! I just went to the site and bought it!  I have been checking almost everyday but I hadn't checked today until I saw your post. One of the color ways is already gone. Thank you so much!


----------



## leechiyong

DR2014 said:


> Oh my goodness @leechiyong, you are so kind!! I just went to the site and bought it!  I have been checking almost everyday but I hadn't checked today until I saw your post. One of the color ways is already gone. Thank you so much!


You’re welcome; happy to help!


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> Omg omg! And it wasn’t an SO right? Was it Y stamp dear? You have given me hope





KellySeadog said:


> No, it wasn’t. It’s mini Kelly 2, so it comes in Epsom or Chèvre leather. But Kelly 25, 28, 32 come in chèvre only SO.
> About stamp I don’t know now because this bag is already in my sister’s home) But we picked it up on 8th of June so I think it should be this year production)



So rose pourpre now comes with ghw? I saw this posted by a reseller. Does anyone know if it’s MK2 only or other bags too?


----------



## duffybear

Would like to know if rose confetti is coming back this season only ? 
Has been seeing kelly in RC but will it come in birkin as well ? ( cox haven’t seen it yet )


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Summerof89 said:


> So rose pourpre now comes with ghw? I saw this posted by a reseller. Does anyone know if it’s MK2 only or other bags too?
> 
> View attachment 4778714





Summerof89 said:


> So rose pourpre now comes with ghw? I saw this posted by a reseller. Does anyone know if it’s MK2 only or other bags too?
> 
> View attachment 4778714


i was offered RP in alligator with GHW. just before lockdown here.


----------



## FreddieMac

It looks like the cargo Birkin will be supersized to HAC proportions SS21 -  screen grab from the men's fashion show.
With the leather top section, I feel this looks better than the Birkin version, but obviously a HUGE bag and one you're never really going to be travelling around the city with your water bottle with...


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> It looks like the cargo Birkin will be supersized to HAC proportions SS21 -  screen grab from the men's fashion show.
> With the leather top section, I feel this looks better than the Birkin version, but obviously a HUGE bag and one you're never really going to be travelling around the city with your water bottle with...
> 
> View attachment 4778965



Additional picture showing this also has an outer pocket on the back. Not sure if the Cargo B also has this?


----------



## footlocker

the cargo birkin asked for 13000 euro.  i dont know how much they will price it for the HAC version.
Having said that, it looks really nice.


----------



## olibelli

Lady_S said:


> this is so informative Hermes_Insider. Thank you so much!
> 
> Would you by any chance have any intel as to which pinks will be available for BKC ? Is bubblegum pink on the list?



Wondering if anyone has any updates on pink BKC since this was last discussed a few months ago?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Summerof89

olibelli said:


> Wondering if anyone has any updates on pink BKC since this was last discussed a few months ago?


oh I super duper also want to know pretty pls =P


----------



## aisham

I was wondering if Rose Mexico will be offered in B 25 with PHW ? and when ..


----------



## olibelli

aisham said:


> I was wondering if Rose Mexico will be offered in B 25 with PHW ? and when ..


I'm curious when all the new colors will be available as well. Wondering if anyone has any updates on pink B/ K / C too?


----------



## aisham

olibelli said:


> I'm curious when all the new colors will be available as well. Wondering if anyone has any updates on pink B/ K / C too?


 
I hope they come soon . I want a pink B so bad hehehe. And I saw rose Mexico yesterday


----------



## Summerof89

aisham said:


> I hope they come soon . I want a pink B so bad hehehe. And I saw rose Mexico yesterday


May I ask what Style did u see that came in rose Mexico?


----------



## aisham

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask what Style did u see that came in rose Mexico?


 None . I saw the leather samples only


----------



## Summerof89

Wooooo ******** posted the new colours for 2020FW, does anyone know what bags will be produced in rose Mexico? I loooooveee it especially in Chevre


----------



## ilamoresoave99

aisham said:


> I hope they come soon . I want a pink B so bad hehehe. And I saw rose Mexico yesterday


Rose Mexico is such a special shade of pink, that it’s added to my wishlist


----------



## Summerof89

I am soooo eager to know what bags come in Rose Mexico, so in love with this pink!


----------



## tlamdang08

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask what Style did u see that came in rose Mexico?


take a look at this thread and page 7 





						SO PINK?
					

What is the current price for B25 shiny croc? Asking for a friend :angel:  I wanna say it's like 42k ish USD (assuming your "friend" lives in the US like you :P)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Summerof89

tlamdang08 said:


> take a look at this thread and page 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO PINK?
> 
> 
> What is the current price for B25 shiny croc? Asking for a friend :angel:  I wanna say it's like 42k ish USD (assuming your "friend" lives in the US like you :P)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


ahh I have seen those but forgot about them hehe, so I guess RM does not come in any other styles other than those shown in the so pink thread?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Sooo, I ordered the Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico on H.com as I am addicted to bright turquoise shades (see my avatar ). It's swift leather and I couldn't resist after seeing the bright pink interior too. Also, it's my birthday in September... I guess my neutral phase will have to wait  As I won't be home for another 4 weeks (family matters in another country/continent) I had my partner at home take lots of pics, comparing my existing accessories to it as I will be back 1 day too late for returning it. Needless to say this one's a keeper! 

He said the colour on the pic looks a bit washed out and more blueish than in real life (stronger, leaning more turquoise). I'll let you have a look.













Colours clockwise from the top:

Bleu de Galice (Ulysse GM Agenda, probably Togo or Fjord? No idea)
Bleu Lagon (Ulysse PM Agenda, Togo I guess)
Bleu Zanzibar (Ulysse Mini Agenda, Togo)
Bleu Paon (Mini calendar, Chèvre)
Bleu Aztec (Vision Agenda, no idea about the leather, maybe a smooth Chèvre?)
Bleu Frida (Jige Elan Clutch, Swift)


----------



## Summerof89

CrackBerryCream said:


> Sooo, I ordered the Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico on H.com as I am addicted to bright turquoise shades (see my avatar ). It's swift leather and I couldn't resist after seeing the bright pink interior too. Also, it's my birthday in September... I guess my neutral phase will have to wait  As I won't be home for another 4 weeks (family matters in another country/continent) I had my partner at home take lots of pics, comparing my existing accessories to it as I will be back 1 day too late for returning it. Needless to say this one's a keeper!
> 
> He said the colour on the pic looks a bit washed out and more blueish than in real life (stronger, leaning more turquoise). I'll let you have a look.
> 
> View attachment 4796032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796034
> 
> 
> Colours clockwise from the top:
> 
> Bleu de Galice (Ulysse GM Agenda, probably Togo or Fjord? No idea)
> Bleu Lagon (Ulysse PM Agenda, Togo I guess)
> Bleu Zanzibar (Ulysse Mini Agenda, Togo)
> Bleu Paon (Mini calendar, Chèvre)
> Bleu Aztec (Vision Agenda, no idea about the leather, maybe a smooth Chèvre?)
> Bleu Frida (Jige Elan Clutch, Swift)
> 
> View attachment 4796036


oh my goodness, I am in love with rose Mexico!


----------



## csetcos

CrackBerryCream said:


> Sooo, I ordered the Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico on H.com as I am addicted to bright turquoise shades (see my avatar ). It's swift leather and I couldn't resist after seeing the bright pink interior too. Also, it's my birthday in September... I guess my neutral phase will have to wait  As I won't be home for another 4 weeks (family matters in another country/continent) I had my partner at home take lots of pics, comparing my existing accessories to it as I will be back 1 day too late for returning it. Needless to say this one's a keeper!
> 
> He said the colour on the pic looks a bit washed out and more blueish than in real life (stronger, leaning more turquoise). I'll let you have a look.
> 
> View attachment 4796032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796034
> 
> 
> Colours clockwise from the top:
> 
> Bleu de Galice (Ulysse GM Agenda, probably Togo or Fjord? No idea)
> Bleu Lagon (Ulysse PM Agenda, Togo I guess)
> Bleu Zanzibar (Ulysse Mini Agenda, Togo)
> Bleu Paon (Mini calendar, Chèvre)
> Bleu Aztec (Vision Agenda, no idea about the leather, maybe a smooth Chèvre?)
> Bleu Frida (Jige Elan Clutch, Swift)
> 
> View attachment 4796036



Your new jige is STUNNING!  I always love verso pieces!  Do you own anything in Bleu Hydra?  The blue comparisons are so helpful.  I was surprised to see it so different from Bleu Aztec- wondering how it looks against Hydra and old Turquoise...


----------



## ilamoresoave99

CrackBerryCream said:


> Sooo, I ordered the Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico on H.com as I am addicted to bright turquoise shades (see my avatar ). It's swift leather and I couldn't resist after seeing the bright pink interior too. Also, it's my birthday in September... I guess my neutral phase will have to wait  As I won't be home for another 4 weeks (family matters in another country/continent) I had my partner at home take lots of pics, comparing my existing accessories to it as I will be back 1 day too late for returning it. Needless to say this one's a keeper!
> 
> He said the colour on the pic looks a bit washed out and more blueish than in real life (stronger, leaning more turquoise). I'll let you have a look.
> 
> View attachment 4796032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796034
> 
> 
> Colours clockwise from the top:
> 
> Bleu de Galice (Ulysse GM Agenda, probably Togo or Fjord? No idea)
> Bleu Lagon (Ulysse PM Agenda, Togo I guess)
> Bleu Zanzibar (Ulysse Mini Agenda, Togo)
> Bleu Paon (Mini calendar, Chèvre)
> Bleu Aztec (Vision Agenda, no idea about the leather, maybe a smooth Chèvre?)
> Bleu Frida (Jige Elan Clutch, Swift)
> 
> View attachment 4796036


Your new jige is absolutely gorgeous. The blue Frida & rose Mexico combination is divine and works so perfectly together. Congratulations dear


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you both! 

@csetcos unfortunately I don't have anything in Bleu Hydra or Turquoise. Bleu Paon Clemence, Bleu Aztec Chevre Mysore and Bleu Izmir Clemence and Tadelakt are the only other blue shades I could compare with. 



csetcos said:


> Your new jige is STUNNING!  I always love verso pieces!  Do you own anything in Bleu Hydra?  The blue comparisons are so helpful.  I was surprised to see it so different from Bleu Aztec- wondering how it looks against Hydra and old Turquoise...





ilamoresoave99 said:


> Your new jige is absolutely gorgeous. The blue Frida & rose Mexico combination is divine and works so perfectly together. Congratulations dear


----------



## this_is_rj

I saw some ladies saying that Rouge Casaque is coming back, and reports of some bags in epsom. Does anyone have any further intel. Will Rouge Casaque only be available in epsom? Any intel on what colour hardware if will come with, will it only be available in PHW for instance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ana_bananas

this_is_rj said:


> I saw some ladies saying that Rouge Casaque is coming back, and reports of some bags in epsom. Does anyone have any further intel. Will Rouge Casaque only be available in epsom? Any intel on what colour hardware if will come with, will it only be available in PHW for instance. Thanks in advance.


I’ve heard both Phw and Ghw are available. Not sure about leather though.


----------



## this_is_rj

Ana_bananas said:


> I’ve heard both Phw and Ghw are available. Not sure about leather though.


Thank you. I am hoping for something other than epsom. I believe Rouge Casaque was released in clemence previously.


----------



## diva lee

Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is available this season?


----------



## olibelli

diva lee said:


> Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is available this season?



+1 on this question! Rouge Grenat B25 GHW would be a dream


----------



## Chanelandco

diva lee said:


> Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is available this season?





olibelli said:


> +1 on this question! Rouge Grenat B25 GHW would be a dream



I saw one halzan last week in rouge grenat If I am not mistaken. Good luck


----------



## diva lee

olibelli said:


> +1 on this question! Rouge Grenat B25 GHW would be a dream



Tell me about it! I’d love a B30 with gold hardware !


----------



## diva lee

Chanelandco said:


> I saw one halzan last week in rouge grenat If I am not mistaken. Good luck



Thanks for the info!


----------



## pinkorchid20

diva lee said:


> Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is available this season?





olibelli said:


> +1 on this question! Rouge Grenat B25 GHW would be a dream



I was offered a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (GHW) a couple of weeks ago and just purchased a Halzan 25 in Rouge Grenat. Not sure if it comes in other leathers than Clémence, though. I was waiting for a B with PHW but nothing yet.


----------



## diva lee

pinkorchid20 said:


> I was offered a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (GHW) a couple of weeks ago and just purchased a Halzan 25 in Rouge Grenat. Not sure if it comes in other leathers than Clémence, though. I was waiting for a B with PHW but nothing yet.



That's good to know...thanks!  As much as I love clemence, my preference would be for togo leather.


----------



## olibelli

diva lee said:


> Tell me about it! I’d love a B30 with gold hardware !



Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## olibelli

pinkorchid20 said:


> I was offered a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (GHW) a couple of weeks ago and just purchased a Halzan 25 in Rouge Grenat. Not sure if it comes in other leathers than Clémence, though. I was waiting for a B with PHW but nothing yet.



Wow, thanks for the info!  So glad to hear that. What size was it? Are you in the US?


----------



## pinkorchid20

olibelli said:


> Wow, thanks for the info!  So glad to hear that. What size was it? Are you in the US?


It was a size 30, I am in Europe


----------



## Meta

aisham said:


> this is the first bag I've seen in Rose Mexico . Do you have any idea if rose Mexico will be offered in B or K in normal leather ? and not so pink ?


I checked with my store and sorry to disappoint but Rose Mexico won't be coming in regular leather for Birkins nor Kellys.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## DreamingPink

Does anyone know if Rose Confetti will come in Togo this season? 
So far I've only seen it in Epsom Kelly and Birkin, and a Chevre mini K


----------



## corgimom11

Posted one of these questions in another thread but thought it might actually be better here.

1. Does anyone know what the birkin 30 touch options were at june/july podium, particularly with palladium hardware? Curiosity is killing me because SM asked if I would be OK with gold hardware, which was a firm no. So I'm not sure if that means there wasn't an option that matched up to my wish list.
2. Is there a way to tell what colors will be in production going into fall/winter? I have both vert cypres and vert amande on my wishlist in a birkin 30 / kelly 28/32 PHW. But I haven't seen vert cypres in a while, and saw it popped up on the new SO sheet.


----------



## QuelleFromage

corgimom11 said:


> Posted one of these questions in another thread but thought it might actually be better here.
> 
> 1. Does anyone know what the birkin 30 touch options were at june/july podium, particularly with palladium hardware? Curiosity is killing me because SM asked if I would be OK with gold hardware, which was a firm no. So I'm not sure if that means there wasn't an option that matched up to my wish list.
> 2. Is there a way to tell what colors will be in production going into fall/winter? I have both vert cypres and vert amande on my wishlist in a birkin 30 / kelly 28/32 PHW. But I haven't seen vert cypres in a while, and saw it popped up on the new SO sheet.


I'm curious about vert cypres also as I'm determined to pick up a bag in it this year, SO or otherwise


----------



## acrowcounted

Someone on a different social media site posted a new purchase (July) of a swift Kelly in Vert cypress so I think it’s still out there to some degree.


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> Someone on a different social media site posted a new purchase (July) of a swift Kelly in Vert cypress so I think it’s still out there to some degree.


That's SUCH good news! The fact that VC in swift Kelly EXISTS outside of an SO is amazing! Thank you


----------



## Luny_94

Great thread, thank you everybody for all the useful informations!!!


----------



## Luny_94

@Hermes_Insider can you please share leather and colour options for B25 for the FW20 (if you know them)?
It would be so much appreciated! 
Ps: if it was already posted, please let me know where I can find it...


----------



## bobbyzo

there is a new color coming in spring called JADE


----------



## Summerof89

bobbyzo said:


> there is a new color coming in spring called JADE


oh my goodness!!! do you know what kind of green is it?


----------



## Meta

Summerof89 said:


> oh my goodness!!! do you know what kind of green is it?


It exists currently in exotics. Do a Google search and that should give you an idea.


----------



## corgimom11

In addition to my previous question related to SS21 touch options, I am just curious--

Is Tadelakt purely a push offer or is this something that could be ordered at podium (e.g. if I was interested in say a black Kelly Tadelakt).


----------



## bobbyzo

Summerof89 said:


> oh my goodness!!! do you know what kind of green is it?


It is a real JADE color and comes in epsom and togo.


----------



## Meta

corgimom11 said:


> Is Tadelakt purely a push offer or is this something that could be ordered at podium (e.g. if I was interested in say a black Kelly Tadelakt).


Tadelakt Kellys are push offers only.


----------



## pwc

Hope you find this useful, this is vert jade. When i first saw it, it really did remind me of jade.


----------



## louise_elouise

Hi everyone! Just a heads up that I heard a rumour that next year's theme will be travel / travel related (think Ulysses)

Yet to be confirmed and while we may all be groaning at the irony, I can't wait for scarves with maps on them 

Would be great if others hear anything else to add on


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sf_newyorker said:


> Congrats - another utterly jaw dropping addition to your already impressive collection!


Awwwww thanks babe!!!! I'm really happy with how my collection is turning out. I'm seriously GOOD... for now.
I heard rumors that there will be a color called Jade coming next year. That may be the one color that makes me flip =)


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwww thanks babe!!!! I'm really happy with how my collection is turning out. I'm seriously GOOD... for now.
> *I heard rumors that there will be a color called Jade coming next year. That may be the one color that makes me flip =)*


Here's a link to the podium master thread,in which *@pwc * posted a photo of a bag in vert jade- beautiful color.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-529


----------



## ce_1992

nymeria said:


> Here's a link to the podium master thread,in which *@pwc * posted a photo of a bag in vert jade- beautiful color.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839366


oooo I'm not a fan of exotics, but this color, especially with GHW, is to DIE for!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> Here's a link to the podium master thread,in which *@pwc * posted a photo of a bag in vert jade- beautiful color.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-master-thread.802218/page-529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839366


deadly!!!!


----------



## Poohbaby616

Does anyone know what colours are offered for exotics? I was offered one in rose shocking. Not sure if that’s a current colour or just left over stock. I declined cuz the colour is too bold. My SA is not very helpful in giving any info. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poohbaby616 said:


> Does anyone know what colours are offered for exotics? I was offered one in rose shocking. Not sure if that’s a current colour or just left over stock. I declined cuz the colour is too bold. My SA is not very helpful in giving any info. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.


I don't have the list of colors for you but I do know that Rose Shocking (I believe in matte) is a new/current color and HIGHLY coveted. Definitely NOT over stock. Is there such a thing with Hermes hahahahaha


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Poohbaby616 said:


> Does anyone know what colours are offered for exotics? I was offered one in rose shocking. Not sure if that’s a current colour or just left over stock. I declined cuz the colour is too bold. My SA is not very helpful in giving any info. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.


I was offered vert bosphore


----------



## Poohbaby616

Chicagobaggirl said:


> I was offered vert bosphore



I saw your post. Congrats!!!  It’s such a beautiful bag. I would jump on it if I was offered that colour. It’s TDF!!!!


----------



## Poohbaby616

Israeli_Flava said:


> I don't have the list of colors for you but I do know that Rose Shocking (I believe in matte) is a new/current color and HIGHLY coveted. Definitely NOT over stock. Is there such a thing with Hermes hahahahaha



Sorry I just saw ur reply.  Thanks for the info, this is more reassuring for me. Hopefully I’ll get another offer by Christmas in a colour that’s more suitable for me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poohbaby616 said:


> Sorry I just saw ur reply.  Thanks for the info, this is more reassuring for me. Hopefully I’ll get another offer by Christmas in a colour that’s more suitable for me.


Yes crossing fingers for you!!! Rose Shocking is not for everyone so I understand your dilemma dear.


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Poohbaby616 said:


> I saw your post. Congrats!!!  It’s such a beautiful bag. I would jump on it if I was offered that colour. It’s TDF!!!!


Thank you


----------



## rk4265

Hi, does anyone know if fall podium orders are coming in yet?


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Hey, has anyone heard of a Kelly 28 in Bleu Brume? I can only find information on a K25, but a K28 BB would be the most perfect bag (in my opinion)! But there seems to be 0 Information out there, maybe one of you has heard of it?


----------



## bc1990

About three weeks ago, my store told me that the exact bag I want is coming and on its way, but they have no way of knowing when it will actually arrive. does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Txoceangirl

bc1990 said:


> About three weeks ago, my store told me that the exact bag I want is coming and on its way, but they have no way of knowing when it will actually arrive. does anyone have any experience with this?


Assuming you are in the US....Yes!  I was told my bag was on its way in June. It arrived just the other week.  The store MD said customs is lagging behind and she was surprised how long it sat there. I would think customs is working better now as the country has moved on from lockdowns.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## bc1990

Txoceangirl said:


> Assuming you are in the US....Yes!  I was told my bag was on its way in June. It arrived just the other week.  The store MD said customs is lagging behind and she was surprised how long it sat there. I would think customs is working better now as the country has moved on from lockdowns.


Yes, im in the US! Thanks so much- never had this happen before. its already been 3 weeks so based on what you said, seems like it shouldn't be much longer


----------



## adb

ChicHappens. said:


> Hey, has anyone heard of a Kelly 28 in Bleu Brume? I can only find information on a K25, but a K28 BB would be the most perfect bag (in my opinion)! But there seems to be 0 Information out there, maybe one of you has heard of it?


If blue pale and blue brume is the same, yeah i saw someone on YT unbox a k28 clemence retourne in ghw recently.. i like it in sellier though but not sure if it comes in 28..


----------



## msllbl

adb said:


> If blue pale and blue brume is the same, yeah i saw someone on YT unbox a k28 clemence retourne in ghw recently.. i like it in sellier though but not sure if it comes in 28..


Blue Brume and Blue Pale are not the same. Blue Brume is more blue while Blue Pale is more gray like Blue Glacier. See https://www.lecrin.jp/e-color.html


----------



## nashpoo

msllbl said:


> Blue Brume and Blue Pale are not the same. Blue Brume is more blue while Blue Pale is more gray like Blue Glacier. See https://www.lecrin.jp/e-color.html


it looks really similar here! But yes, BB is more white ish light blue


----------



## adb

nashpoo said:


> it looks really similar here! But yes, BB is more white ish light blue



This is the exact unboxing I watched.. nice to know they are different though they really look similar on this..



msllbl said:


> Blue Brume and Blue Pale are not the same. Blue Brume is more blue while Blue Pale is more gray like Blue Glacier. See https://www.lecrin.jp/e-color.html


This is good site for reference.. thank you


----------



## siyamapi

Hey, does anyone got a Ostrich skin Kelly pochette on these couple weeks? 
because My SA told me can't see as a long time


----------



## 01aidyl

DR2014 said:


> I love that - I've been looking for the Rooroo pouch in kraft, craie and rose azalee.  I also love the card holder in that color way also, but so hard to find!!


Not sure if you are still looking for it but the exact combination you are looking for is available on Hermès singapore website


----------



## DR2014

01aidyl said:


> Not sure if you are still looking for it but the exact combination you are looking for is available on Hermès singapore website


Thank you! I did end up finding the pouch in that combination and in another, ended up keeping the other.


----------



## craielover

bc1990 said:


> Yes, im in the US! Thanks so much- never had this happen before. its already been 3 weeks so based on what you said, seems like it shouldn't be much longer


Same here. I wonder if we are waiting for the same combo


----------



## bc1990

kleider said:


> Same here. I wonder if we are waiting for the same combo


mine just arrived, nata picotin!


----------



## bc1990

finally came. Picotin 18 Nata


----------



## craielover

bc1990 said:


> mine just arrived, nata picotin!


She's a beauty! Thanks for sharing and I'm hoping mine will be here soon. Also waiting on something in the white family...


----------



## this_is_rj

I have seen some offers and resellers in Rouge Cassaque. Does anyone know if this is available in Birkin in togo or only epsom? Any information on hardware would be appreciated too. I have only seen PHW.


----------



## Meta

this_is_rj said:


> I have seen some offers and resellers in Rouge Cassaque. Does anyone know if this is available in Birkin in togo or only epsom? Any information on hardware would be appreciated too. I have only seen PHW.


Rouge Casaque was only available in Clemence, not Togo. The current/recent limited batch in circulation are in Epsom. I've noticed both hardwares, phw and ghw for this batch.


----------



## this_is_rj

Meta said:


> Rouge Casaque was only available in Clemence, not Togo. The current/recent limited batch in circulation are in Epsom. I've noticed both hardwares, phw and ghw for this batch.


Thank you so much for the intel. Now that you say Clemence, not togo, I did know that. I would love a B25 in Clemence with GHW but doesn't sound like it will happen this year. A number of my favourite colours (Sakura, Confetti and now RC) have come back this year but either only in PHW or in leather I don't prefer.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone have / can someone direct me to the post with SS21 (this is the current/upcoming season right?) offerings for:
- Kelly mini 
- Kelly 25 retourne

Thanks in advance


----------



## ladysarah

Could someone please explain to me what is podium? Is it like catwalk?


----------



## LadyCupid

ladysarah said:


> Could someone please explain to me what is podium? Is it like catwalk?








						Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO)
					

In general, below spells out how Podium Order (PO) and Special Order (SO) work.   Bear in mind, every country and even within a country, each store may differ. This serves only as a guide.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ladysarah

thank you @LadyCupid very kind. I am copying these below is about 9 years old if anyone can chime in with updates, it will be useful to other members, who like myself they may not be familiar with the process.

" pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client). 

According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)

1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".

2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season. (feb for aw, july for ss)

3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage. 

4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive. 

5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris. 

6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season

7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos. 

8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it) 

a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high. 

B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.

C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.  

9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium. 

Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)"


----------



## acrowcounted

ladysarah said:


> thank you @LadyCupid very kind. I am copying these below is about 9 years old if anyone can chime in with updates, it will be useful to other members, who like myself they may not be familiar with the process.
> 
> " pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season. (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)"


This thread is meant to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event, not to discuss SA relationships and the workings of receiving a podium order request. We have many  other threads for those types of conversations so I kindly ask not to derail this intel based thread with those inquiries.


----------



## Meta

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Does anyone have photos of the matte croc rodeo? My SA just asked me if I’m interested in matte croc rodeo that they are going to order... Sounds interesting and fun but I can’t seem to find any photos online. The price tag is definitely a big ouch, so I’m wondering if anyone has any intel on this?


A friend just shared an image of this Rodeo with a matte exotic saddle. A Touch Rodeo? 


No idea as to which season this item belongs but not Spring/Summer 2021 as there's a different new rodeo for that season.


----------



## ladysarah

acrowcounted said:


> This thread is meant to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event, not to discuss SA relationships and the workings of receiving a podium order request. We have many  other threads for those types of conversations so I kindly ask not to derail this intel based thread with those inquiries.


oh dear, so sorry! still unsure how podium works .


----------



## momoc

Meta said:


> A friend just shared an image of this Rodeo with a matte exotic saddle. A Touch Rodeo?
> View attachment 4903702
> 
> No idea as to which season this item belongs but not Spring/Summer 2021 as there's a different new rodeo for that season.



Thanks for sharing!

So this is what the touch version looks like! I remember hearing about it earlier this year and it was potentially for “next next season”, so maybe it will be AW 2021? But maybe it was pushed back given the way 2020 went...I’ve been very curious what parts they decided to “touch” since I heard so thank you again for answering that question! Tbh it looks less exciting than I expected and given the potential price...probably not for me (but then again Hermès has made me eat my words multiple times in the past).


----------



## acrowcounted

ladysarah said:


> oh dear, so sorry! still unsure how podium works .


Podium is just the name for the twice yearly event where store managers go to Paris and place the order for the upcoming season for their store. Some stores let certain clients request a specific item/bag that may or may not eventually come and may or may not be informally preallocated to said client. This thread is to give intel on which items are going to be available for the SMs to order or which items were available for the SMs to order so folks can inquire with their store as to if an item is incoming (or have proper expectations at least).


----------



## ladysarah

acrowcounted said:


> Podium is just the name for the twice yearly event where store managers go to Paris and place the order for the upcoming season for their store. Some stores let certain clients request a specific item/bag that may or may not eventually come and may or may not be informally preallocated to said client. This thread is to give intel on which items are going to be available for the SMs to order or which items were available for the SMs to order so folks can inquire with their store as to if an item is incoming (or have proper expectations at least).


merci! I hope they make it to Paris this year, though it doesn't look promising... They may just have a zoom meeting like the rest of us.


----------



## Vlad

I just added a sticky to this thread, let me know if it requires updating. I hope this aids newcomers interested in the podium process.


----------



## Rhl2987

I would love any insight anyone has for this coming podium. Interested to see what colors will be available!


----------



## miles0920

Hello all, any updates on FW 20/21 colors & leather with PHW? I’m not sure if this question has been posted. Thanks


----------



## bobbyzo

I am interested in SS 2021 colors PLEASE


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## pinkorchid20

bobbyzo said:


> I am interested in SS 2021 colors PLEASE


Please take a look at the 2021 thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-spring-summer-2021-rtw-and-accessories.1035195/page-10

The wonderful @Meta posted the SS colours there.


----------



## jourai27

this_is_rj said:


> Thank you so much for the intel. Now that you say Clemence, not togo, I did know that. I would love a B25 in Clemence with GHW but doesn't sound like it will happen this year. A number of my favourite colours (Sakura, Confetti and now RC) have come back this year but either only in PHW or in leather I don't prefer.



I was being offered a B25 Rouge Casaque with Rouge H interior in Togo with PHW yesterday!


----------



## ardenp

Does anyone know when (and how) one figures out which seasonal colors Hermes will be introducing for 2021? Am trying to think strategically about how to plan a wishlist for various H bags this upcoming year but am confused about the timing. I've also read that colors offered for 2020 special orders sometimes predict which colors will be coming in 2021, but don't know if that's true (and don't know what those colors were). Thanks!


----------



## rk4265

Has anyone asked their sa about possibilities of mini Kelly picnic coming back


----------



## Tararosenia

aisham said:


> this is the first bag I've seen in Rose Mexico . Do you have any idea if rose Mexico will be offered in B or K in normal leather ? and not so pink ?


Hi! I was just offered B25 Rose Mexico PHW in Togo leather


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Tararosenia said:


> Hi! I was just offered B25 Rose Mexico PHW in Togo leather


Woow! Congrats!  It’s a true hot pink? Or it’s warmer? Thank you


----------



## Tararosenia

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Woow! Congrats!  It’s a true hot pink? Or it’s warmer? Thank you


I’m going to see it on Wednesday, I’ll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Tararosenia said:


> I’m going to see it on Wednesday, I’ll definitely keep you posted.


Please share a picture if you can  would love to see it in person


----------



## bobbyzo

NEWS ALERT!!! 2021 stamp is a Z! Yeahhhh


----------



## xxDxx

Saw this on Insta from a Reseller.
Rose Mexico Epsom with Lizard Hardware?


----------



## Ulf

xxDxx said:


> Saw this on Insta from a Reseller.
> Rose Mexico Epsom with Croc Hardware? (I‘m waiting for a C18 with the same specs)


Looks like lizard.


----------



## xxDxx

Ulf said:


> Looks like lizard.


Yes you are right, sorry. I‘ve found a pic of croc Hardware.


----------



## foxyqt

Hello all! I was recently at the H boutique and my SA said that To Go wallets (Kelly & Constance) were not available for ordering this upcoming season. She said they will not be discontinued, rather she is guessing the production would be temporarily on hold to make them more limited in availability. Wondering if anyone else has heard the same? & if that will affect online stock on the H website? I’ve been trying very hard to catch a Constance To Go online!


----------



## litostar

Hi all! I hope this is the right thread to post in for my question! Since Rose Sakura is back for SS21, does one know if it’s limited to PHW or would it come out with GHW as well? TIA!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Any podium intel?  My SM keeps mum until someone else leaks info....


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Tararosenia said:


> I’m going to see it on Wednesday, I’ll definitely keep you posted.


Hey did you ever get a chance to post the rose Mexico b25


----------



## dollardancingdoll

ardenp said:


> I've been waiting to see more pics of bleu orage! Thanks for posting the pic with your craie Evelyn. How do you think bleu orage would work as a neutral with black, navy blue, or lighter spring colors? Would love to see other mod shots if you're able...



I think it looks perfect on black and darker coloured outfits! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Credit: red app


----------



## louise_elouise

Any idea what the colours for autumn winter may be? With most of the world in lockdown we didn’t get much of SS21 but really hoping we get some fresh new colours in autumn.

the past few years,Hermes seems to have really focused on greys, pinks and blues. Heres hoping for the return of some warm neutrals like argile...


----------



## stylemeter

Would be great to know this


----------



## rk4265

Hi. Anyone know when the new colors for next podium order will come out?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Yes I'd love to know what the colors for FW 2021 will be as well! Posting in this thread to keep tabs on replies...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Do you have any clue babe??? @Notorious Pink


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do you have any clue babe??? @Notorious Pink



I love that you thought of me!   I'll start asking around.


----------



## circusfairy*

Heard that Mauve Sylvestre and Anemone will be making a comeback!


----------



## HermesLoverJen

Is bleu electrique a seasonal color? Am thinking if I can put it as my whislist to my sa.


----------



## surfer

circusfairy* said:


> Heard that Mauve Sylvestre and Anemone will be making a comeback!


Loving this news!!


----------



## rk4265

surfer said:


> Loving this news!!


Me too! Hoping muave will be available in a Birkin


----------



## momoc

I have come across resellers with Bleu Glacier bags (that they say are new this year) so I’m assuming that color is also coming back. I did get a Calvi in it too very recently.


----------



## ladysarah

momoc said:


> I have come across resellers with Bleu Glacier bags (that they say are new this year) so I’m assuming that color is also coming back. I did get a Calvi in it too very recently.


Is that similar to brume?


----------



## momoc

ladysarah said:


> Is that similar to brume?



It is more gray / less blue.

Here’s a photo of my Calvi which I had posted in the Calvi thread before

Top to bottom: Bleu Brume, Bleu Glacier, Gris Mouette


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

circusfairy* said:


> Heard that Mauve Sylvestre and Anemone will be making a comeback!


That's great news. I seriously love both but anenome is top!!!!


----------



## momoc

I’m guessing Alezan is also coming back 

- fellow member shared that it will be one of the colors for the new Bolide 25 size bag here (Mauve Sylvestre also in that list)
- SLGs such as this Bastia currently on H.com



- saw a post of someone getting a Constance in this color a couple weeks ago


----------



## louise_elouise

Here’s what I’ve heard
- mauve sulvester
- biscuit
- bleu lin
- bleu de france
- bleu saphir

All very exciting!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

louise_elouise said:


> Here’s what I’ve heard
> - mauve sulvester
> - biscuit
> - bleu lin
> - bleu de france
> - bleu saphir
> 
> All very exciting!!



Thank you for the Intel!

(Thank goodness my wallet is safe this round).


----------



## pinkorchid20

louise_elouise said:


> Here’s what I’ve heard
> - mauve sulvester
> - biscuit
> - bleu lin
> - bleu de france
> - bleu saphir
> 
> All very exciting!!


I was offered a C18 in Colvert /Bleu Lin (inside) this week and was told both colors were back in production for next season, but I never fully trust my SA so thought it was probably one of those instances where a discontinued colour appears out of the blue. Great to hear that at least Bleu Lin might make a comeback.


----------



## corgimom11

I'm in trouble with all of the blues!!!!!!!!!!!!! Biscuit is interesting, I am wanting to add a beige-ish birkin eventually but haven't really put it on my list because it seems all that's been out there is craie and I think that will be a bit too light for me. I've started to see Trench around, particularly also saw someone in IG got a rodeo with it and I've seen picotins and lindys popping up with it? Does anyone know if that might be coming back too?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Notorious Pink said:


> I love that you thought of me!   I'll start asking around.


Yes please  keep us updated


----------



## this_is_rj

corgimom11 said:


> I'm in trouble with all of the blues!!!!!!!!!!!!! Biscuit is interesting, I am wanting to add a beige-ish birkin eventually but haven't really put it on my list because it seems all that's been out there is craie and I think that will be a bit too light for me. I've started to see Trench around, particularly also saw someone in IG got a rodeo with it and I've seen picotins and lindys popping up with it? Does anyone know if that might be coming back too?


I saw two trench Kelly's with z stamp on IG, so I think it is back.


----------



## celebrationfl

As for bleu lin it is definitely coming back.  Many different bags are supposed to come in but not the Evelyne unfortunately for me. It’s the one I wanted. The fact that the leather will be evercolor is apparently the reason why there won’t be any Evies.


----------



## this_is_rj

celebrationfl said:


> As for bleu lin it is definitely coming back.  Many different bags are supposed to come in but not the Evelyne unfortunately for me. It’s the one I wanted. The fact that the leather will be evercolor is apparently the reason why there won’t be any Evies.


Hope it comes Birkin with GHW.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Blue Lin or Blue Glacier in Epsom


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

drooling over mauve sylvestre!! It's like the brighter sister of the Rose Sakura


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Is rouge casaque really back?! I've been seeing more bags offered lately and it's my favorite red that I missed out on!


----------



## periogirl28

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> drooling over mauve sylvestre!! It's like the brighter sister of the Rose Sakura


I think my Mauve Sylvester in Epsom is a lot more purple than Sakura in Swift, which seems to be quite a pale pink. This is me comparing my own bags and also the ones I have had the honour of seeing in real life eg MS in Chevre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Is rouge casaque really back?! I've been seeing more bags offered lately and it's my favorite red that I missed out on!


I really hope so!!! This is the top of my list! Dreaming of a B25 Seliier in this color


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

periogirl28 said:


> I think my Mauve Sylvester in Epsom is a lot more purple than Sakura in Swift, which seems to be quite a pale pink. This is me comparing my own bags and also the ones I have had the honour of seeing in real life eg MS in Chevre.


Ooh that sounds gorgeous! I love all purples and pinks so Mauve Sylvestre is definitely on the top of my list now alongside Rose Sakura,, you are so lucky to have one!


----------



## Naynaykilla

I heard from flagship store resident leather expert nyc that both Togo options will be discontinued, so whatever comes into stores now will be it. I heard this few months ago




foxyqt said:


> Hello all! I was recently at the H boutique and my SA said that To Go wallets (Kelly & Constance) were not available for ordering this upcoming season. She said they will not be discontinued, rather she is guessing the production would be temporarily on hold to make them more limited in availability. Wondering if anyone else has heard the same? & if that will affect online stock on the H website? I’ve been trying very hard to catch a Constance To Go online!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Quick question: has anybody been offered or seen Rose Mexico GHW?
My SA told me yesterday that my PO will arrive next month.
My orders are a bit open-ended (I'm pretty sure I said "Any shade of pink, GHW").
I know they ordered GHW for me, but my SA only told me yesterday that they color they ordered for me was Rose Mexico.
I've been looking around, but the few RM bags I've seen so far are all PHW.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Is it true that Shadow Birkins are making a comeback this year? I just finished watching Jamie Chua's newest youtube video and she mentioned that JPG's shadow birkiins are returning this season to Hermes


----------



## ArielS

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Is it true that Shadow Birkins are making a comeback this year? I just finished watching Jamie Chua's newest youtube video and she mentioned that JPG's shadow birkiins are returning this season to Hermes


I wonder the same. I saw menthe Birkin shadow on lecrin website. https://www.lecrin.jp/en/en-msbk3318805.html


----------



## momoc

Yes, there is a bunch of colors for shadow B25s. Discussed in the SS2021 thread starting here:






						Hermès Spring/Summer 2021 RTW and Accessories
					

Hi Hun! Are you in the US? I'm looking for the neutral ( bois de santal ) pair I see next to the pinks... just seeing if it has arrived in the US....   Just purchased my pair today and having it shipped to me. Bois de santal has arrived in the US!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hello lovely ladies and gentlemen.
It’s almost mid July… My SA has no clue about upcoming colors 
Do you have more intel apart from the ones that were shared above? Any confirmation? Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Ally ambrosio said:


> Hello lovely ladies and gentlemen.
> It’s almost mid July… My SA has no clue about upcoming colors
> Do you have more intel apart from the ones that were shared above? Any confirmation? Thanks


Perhaps you could ask your SM or the person who does the actual store leather buy. It would be more accurate for your local store. Sometimes not all intel that we know of is shared here. It gets people excited and then they realise it was never ordered at their store.


----------



## periogirl28

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Is it true that Shadow Birkins are making a comeback this year? I just finished watching Jamie Chua's newest youtube video and she mentioned that JPG's shadow birkiins are returning this season to Hermes


She’s kinda late since we knew this was coming from last Podium.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps you could ask your SM or the person who does the actual store leather buy. It would be more accurate for your local store. Sometimes not all intel that we know of is shared here. It gets people excited and then they realise it was never ordered at their store.


Nah. It doesn’t work like that here. They always reply saying that all
of them are “trained” the same and in each department. So if, let’s say, my SA doesn’t know, then not even the others do. 
At least in my store. All lips are “sealed”


----------



## periogirl28

Ally ambrosio said:


> Nah. It doesn’t work like that here. They always reply saying that all
> of them are “trained” the same and in each department. So if, let’s say, my SA doesn’t know, then not even the others do.
> At least in my store. All lips are “sealed”


I’m sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

periogirl28 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that.


Yeah me too   It’s so “hard” to plan what to do with your wish this way …


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Saw this on IG (can’t remember the page I found it sorry) and thought I could share here? Bleu de France looks nice!!


----------



## Luny_94

Ally ambrosio said:


> Saw this on IG (can’t remember the page I found it sorry) and thought I could share here? Bleu de France looks nice!!
> View attachment 5135388



I think it was shared on the IG stories by @styledbyme_j 

Btw, the color looks really nice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Ally ambrosio said:


> Saw this on IG (can’t remember the page I found it sorry) and thought I could share here? Bleu de France looks nice!!
> View attachment 5135388


Ahh Blue France, the next iteration of the dye error batches originally intended to be Blue Hydra -> Bleu Zanzibar -> Blue Zellige -> Blue Frida -> now Bleu France…. I kid, but honestly don’t understand why H continuously has seasonal colors one (nearly imperceptible) tint different from the prior season…(though I do believe it’s a reissue color, not new).


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

acrowcounted said:


> Ahh Blue France, the next iteration of the dye error batches originally intended to be Blue Hydra -> Bleu Zanzibar -> Blue Zellige -> Blue Frida -> now Bleu France…. I kid, but honestly don’t understand why H continuously has seasonal colors one (nearly imperceptible) tint different from the prior season…(though I do believe it’s a reissue color, not new).


You’re absolutely right on this one!! They all look the same shade just a tad different   
I am expecting something more form H?


----------



## periogirl28

Ally ambrosio said:


> Yeah me too   It’s so “hard” to plan what to do with your wish this way …


My SA surprised me last week and asked what wish I had. Since I didn’t actually have anything specific in mind from the colours I am aware of, he suggested putting in general colour groups. Like pinks and purples, for the style I am interested in. In the past they used to offer specific items ordered at Podium and that was easier then as I was slowing building my collection. That’s also why the seasonal colours are shared with me.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

periogirl28 said:


> My SA surprised me last week and asked what wish I had. Since I didn’t actually have anything specific in mind from the colours I am aware of, he suggested putting in general colour groups. Like pinks and purples, for the style I am interested in. In the past they used to offer specific items ordered at Podium and that was easier then as I was slowing building my collection. That’s also why the seasonal colours are shared with me.


In my store, when you open a wishlist, you have to give them 2 color options and you have to be very specific about it. They won’t accept generics. Because, they told me, this way it’s easier to get the bag I am after. Giving more than 2 options and just generic colors it just confusing to them. Ex… I like R Sakura but I don’t like R shocking. So if I tell them just pink they can offer me any pink of the rainbow but the one I really like. So this way it’s like… they keep offering me bags but because it’s not the pink I like it looks like I am refusing offer after offer because it’s fun. It won’t look good after a while …


----------



## periogirl28

Wow I see.


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Seems blue glacier is also coming back!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermesfanatics said:


> Seems blue glacier is also coming back!


Omg!!! You kidding me?


----------



## olibelli

Hermesfanatics said:


> Seems blue glacier is also coming back!





Ally ambrosio said:


> Omg!!! You kidding me?


I purchased a MKII in Bleu Glacier in Nov 2020 if that helps!


----------



## periogirl28

Agree that Acier is in production as was offered a Mini K and Mini L Ostrich from FSH at about the same time. 


olibelli said:


> I purchased a MKII in Bleu Glacier in Nov 2020 if that helps!


----------



## momoc

Wondering if Lakis are currently push offers? Looks like they are in production but very limited. Saw a size 28 Lakis in new season color (biscuit) on social media.


----------



## Meta

momoc said:


> Wondering if Lakis are currently push offers? Looks like they are in production but very limited. Saw a size 28 Lakis in new season color (biscuit) on social media.


Yes, they're back to being push offers after being taken off SO. Also, Biscuit is a reissued color, not new per se.  (There's no new colors for FW2021 but plenty of reissues.)


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Meta said:


> Yes, they're back to being push offers after being taken off SO. Also, Biscuit is a reissued color, not new per se.  (There's no new colors for FW2021 but plenty of reissues.)


Hi dear, do you know when Hermès will release the list of those reissued colors? Thanks


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Ally ambrosio said:


> Blue Lin or Blue Glacier in Epsom


Love both!!Which is lighter?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermesfanatics said:


> Love both!!Which is lighter?


Blue Glacier


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Ally ambrosio said:


> Blue Glacier


Thank you~


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermesfanatics said:


> Thank you~


Have a look  
first is Bleu Lin
Second Bleu Glacier


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Ally ambrosio said:


> Have a look
> first is Bleu Lin
> Second Bleu Glacier
> View attachment 5143950
> 
> View attachment 5143951


Thank so much! Super helpful


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermesfanatics said:


> Thank so much! Super helpful


I am in love with both    Hopefully they will coming out (again) for real


----------



## corgimom11

Has anyone heard/seen anything related to vert cypress for FW? I have seen some SLGs and a couple of picotins, but curious if this color is still in production for FW. I don't think it ever really was "rested" as I've seen it around sparingly but it's a color that's been on my list for close to two years now.


----------



## Siha77

corgimom11 said:


> Has anyone heard/seen anything related to vert cypress for FW? I have seen some SLGs and a couple of picotins, but curious if this color is still in production for FW. I don't think it ever really was "rested" as I've seen it around sparingly but it's a color that's been on my list for close to two years now.



I just bought an Evelyne in Vert Cypress back in March and I've seen a few people on the forums mention they got various pieces in Vert Cypress since then.


----------



## Iffi

Siha77 said:


> I just bought an Evelyne in Vert Cypress back in March and I've seen a few people on the forums mention they got various pieces in Vert Cypress since then.



I bought a B30 chevre in vert cypress in July.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

These are the colors (confirmed by my SA, finally) my store ordered in for AW:
Biscuit, Bleu France, Alezan, Mauve Sylvestre, Craie, Gris Etain, Rouge Sellier
A bit disappointed since I wanted Bleu Lin/Glacier


----------



## surfer

Hi dear do you know when these colours will start to show up in boutiques? Just curious if anyone knows whether they could be still trickling in early next year?



Ally ambrosio said:


> Ally ambrosio said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the colors (confirmed by my SA, finally) my store ordered in for AW:
> Biscuit, Bleu France, Alezan, Mauve Sylvestre, Craie, Gris Etain, Rouge Sellier
> A bit disappointed since I wanted Bleu Lin/Glacier
Click to expand...


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Hi dear do you know when these colours will start to show up in boutiques? Just curious if anyone knows whether they could be still trickling in early next year?


H seasonal leather colors seem to languish for at least 12 months. For example, Rose Texas and Quebracho were both technically AW2020 colors and yet we are still seeing Rose Texas and just starting to see Quebracho. Same with SS2020 colors of Vert Criquet (still seeing), Foin (just beginning to see), and Curry (have we even seen this one at all yet?).


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> H seasonal leather colors seem to languish for at least 12 months. For example, Rose Texas and Quebracho were both technically AW2020 colors and yet we are still seeing Rose Texas and just starting to see Quebracho. Same with SS2020 colors of Vert Criquet (still seeing), Foin (just beginning to see), and Curry (have we even seen this one at all yet?).


That's so great to hear especially in my case as I am out of quota this year  No complaints but it's great to know I have hope of getting these new colours when 2022 ticks over. There's one colour that is on my absolute must have list


----------



## Ally ambrosio

surfer said:


> Hi dear do you know when these colours will start to show up in boutiques? Just curious if anyone knows whether they could be still trickling in early next year?


Usually for a full year … then with this  pandemic the past season colors are still (slowly) coming in certain stores so… there’s no guarantee when we will see them unless you shop at the FSH store in Paris. They are the only one that have the new colors starting from August already. But don’t worry you will have plenty of time to get what you’re after


----------



## surfer

Ally ambrosio said:


> Usually for a full year … then with this  pandemic the past season colors are still (slowly) coming in certain stores so… there’s no guarantee when we will see them unless you shop at the FSH store in Paris. They are the only one that have the new colors starting from August already. But don’t worry you will have plenty of time to get what you’re after


That's great to hear thank you!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

Ally ambrosio said:


> These are the colors (confirmed by my SA, finally) my store ordered in for AW:
> Biscuit, Bleu France, Alezan, Mauve Sylvestre, Craie, Gris Etain, Rouge Sellier
> A bit disappointed since I wanted Bleu Lin/Glacier


Sorry to hear.. I am probably in the same boat. My SA said not seeing those colors yet..When do they get to know the colors ordered for next season?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermesfanatics said:


> Sorry to hear.. I am probably in the same boat. My SA said not seeing those colors yet..When do they get to know the colors ordered for next season?


Usually in August they already know the AW colors.
For SS in January/February


----------



## this_is_rj

I just saw Mauve Sylvestre B25 in swift with RGHW on an IG reseller account, I also saw a Kelly Pochette from reseller in the same combination a few days ago. I know it's a popular colour and RGHW makes it even more special so wanted to let ladies who do not get a lot of intel from their SA to ask now if you are interested.


----------



## iwanta30B

Iffi said:


> I bought a B30 chevre in vert cypress in July.


I've been offered a B30 clemence in vert cypress just now


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

this_is_rj said:


> I just saw Mauve Sylvestre B25 in swift with RGHW on an IG reseller account, I also saw a Kelly Pochette from reseller in the same combination a few days ago. I know it's a popular colour and RGHW makes it even more special so wanted to let ladies who do not get a lot of intel from their SA to ask now if you are interested.


Yes!! I saw a Kelly pochette in Swift in the same combo. Mauve with rose gold plus a Kelly 28, retourne in clemence in Mauve S. At the Amsterdam store


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Here it is!! KP Mauve S with RGH


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone have any information on or seen the color Gris Meyer?


----------



## momoc

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone have any information on or seen the color Gris Meyer?



Saw this on Instagram


----------



## Summerof89

momoc said:


> Saw this on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 5228268


thank you for sharing! =D


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone have any information on or seen the color Gris Meyer?


Is it a new upcoming color?


----------



## Summerof89

Ally ambrosio said:


> Is it a new upcoming color?


Yes one of the 2022 colors I think.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> Yes one of the 2022 colors I think.


I love it! Looks like Etain and Gris Mouette


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> Saw this on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 5228268


This looks cool! Like a lighter Ardoise.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Do you think that rose shocking is still around?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Ally ambrosio said:


> Here it is!! KP Mauve S with RGH
> View attachment 5188955


Gorgeous


----------



## Heatherkf

Ally ambrosio said:


> Here it is!! KP Mauve S with RGH
> View attachment 5188955


Pretty!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Chai!! New color for SS     I am in love!


----------



## ArielS

Ally ambrosio said:


> Chai!! New color for SS     I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237855


Loving this. Similar to quebracho. Milk tea, latte, chai!


----------



## Poohbaby616

Ally ambrosio said:


> Chai!! New color for SS     I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237855


Can you please provide the colours and product code?  Thanks 

Love it!!!


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ArielS

Poohbaby616 said:


> Can you please provide the colours and product code?  Thanks
> 
> Love it!!!





This lady has the product code.


----------



## Poohbaby616

ArielS said:


> View attachment 5238632
> 
> This lady has the product code.


Thank you


----------



## Itinerantd

H newbie here. Has anyone tried to get a shadow birkin? I thought they were no longer made but saw recently it was available again in the 25 size. I haven’t actually begun shopping at H yet just reading up and of course would not bring up the subject right away. I’m not interested in Kelly or Constance at all and have a few other birkin colors I like.


----------



## acrowcounted

Itinerantd said:


> H newbie here. Has anyone tried to get a shadow birkin? I thought they were no longer made but saw recently it was available again in the 25 size. I haven’t actually begun shopping at H yet just reading up and of course would not bring up the subject right away. I’m not interested in Kelly or Constance at all and have a few other birkin colors I like.


Shadow Birkins are a special edition push offer item meaning that they are made in very very limited quantities and then sent to stores at the whim of Paris. A store cannot order them themselves. As such, their arrival to stores is highly unpredictable and they are highly coveted. Most items fitting these descriptions are offered to a store’s longest highest spending clients who likely already have a large variety of normal quota bags and are becoming increasingly difficult to satisfy. I’m not saying it’s impossible for a new customer to be offered a shadow B25 but the chances are exceedingly slim. Best to have other options on your wishlist unless you are ready to wait several years and spend $$$$$$ along the way.


----------



## Itinerantd

acrowcounted said:


> Best to have other options on your wishlist unless you are ready to wait several years and spend $$$$$$ along the way.


Thanks for the detailed info, very much appreciate the insight about how they are made and shipped to stores. If I like H shopping and end up doing it for “years” and $$$$$$ might as well get some other bags along the way


----------



## Meta

yukongolden said:


> Is Hermes making these colors soon? When will they be available? Here is a birkin in silver, *I heard they are coming out with this color, or reissuing these colors*, don’t know when they 1st came out . Don’t know if they will be releasing this colorway soon online or at the store


May I ask where did you read/hear about this? As far as I know, Hermès isn't reissuing metallic leathers for current FW21 or SS22. The initial metallic leathers (Mondore collection) was reported to have issues hence, it wasn't reissued.


----------



## stylemeter

Meta said:


> May I ask where did you read/hear about this? As far as I know, Hermès isn't reissuing metallic leathers for current FW21 or SS22. The initial metallic leathers (Mondore collection) was reported to have issues hence, it wasn't reissued.


metallic sounds incredible...been waiting forever


----------



## lilmermaid264

I heard no more podium orders. Unsure if from the rest of the year or ever... any truth?


----------



## acrowcounted

lilmermaid264 said:


> I heard no more podium orders. Unsure if from the rest of the year or ever... any truth?


What do you mean by “no more podium orders”? Podium happens twice a year and is already complete for 2021, I believe. Do you mean your store isn’t taking wishes from clients to specifically order at the next podium? Or that items ordered at the last podium won’t be delivered to the store? Or?


----------



## lilmermaid264

acrowcounted said:


> What do you mean by “no more podium orders”? Podium happens twice a year and is already complete for 2021, I believe. Do you mean your store isn’t taking wishes from clients to specifically order at the next podium? Or that items ordered at the last podium won’t be delivered to the store? Or?



It sounded like they are no longer taking wishing from clients. I was on my way out and my SA made it seem like there will no longer be requests from customers.


----------



## acrowcounted

lilmermaid264 said:


> It sounded like they are no longer taking wishing from clients. I was on my way out and my SA made it seem like there will no longer be requests from customers.


It could just be the way your store is handling podium buys going forward. My store doesn’t take specific client wishes into specific account when placing podium orders, they just order generally for their client base (ie our clients like small neutral color bags with GHW vs “Sue wants a black K25 GHW and Kate wants a gold B25 GHW.“) I know some other stores seek out exact specs from certain clients to order with them in mind but this is definitely not a global process.


----------



## lilmermaid264

acrowcounted said:


> It could just be the way your store is handling podium buys going forward. My store doesn’t take specific client wishes into specific account when placing podium orders, they just order generally for their client base (ie our clients like small neutral color bags with GHW vs “Sue wants a black K25 GHW and Kate wants a gold B25 GHW.“) I know some other stores seek out exact specs from certain clients to order with them in mind but this is definitely not a global process.


Understood- thx!!


----------



## Nahreen

lilmermaid264 said:


> It sounded like they are no longer taking wishing from clients. I was on my way out and my SA made it seem like there will no longer be requests from customers.


Another option could be that your store is temporarily stopping new requests to the wishlist because of too many outstanding orders that they want to fulfil. My SA told me in August it was the case in my store. My previous store also did that every once in a while in order to be able to catch up.


----------



## lilmermaid264

Nahreen said:


> Another option could be that your store is temporarily stopping new requests to the wishlist because of too many outstanding orders that they want to fulfil. My SA told me in August it was the case in my store. My previous store also did that every once in a while in order to be able to catch up.


 Thanks, that sounds reasonable!


----------



## JadeFor3st

MlleBougainvillier said:


> That is such a lovely combination ! Too bad that they changed the SO process and we are no longer allowed to just have the piping in a different color.



Thank you. I was lucky to have been able to make the request before the change. I feel the different color piping gives it a nice border and enhanced the look of the purse. Very different  compare to my other birkins.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## stylemeter

JadeFor3st said:


> I believe I posted this somewhere before but I can’t remember where. Since a few here are thinking of Rose Sakura, I wanted to share a picture here. It was an SO I placed in 2015 and picked up in 2016. Birkin 25 RS and Gris Pearl in Chevre with brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 5262138


looks divine


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but does anyone know what colours will be coming out soon. I can then ask my SA to put my name on the wishlist as it needs to be renewed in January 2022. Thanks


----------



## Marie2008

Hello everyone,

I am coming back here because I don’t find a proper thread for “podium orders”

It is my understanding that my SA is able to place an order for me at Podium.

The thing iS I need to have more knowledge about what is “orderable” at podium.

I have red somewhere that kelly picnic can be ordered ( except in Barenia). Do you know by any chance what else? I am eyeing the shadow but I think it is a push offer so I want to ask my SA about a viable order.

thank you


----------



## Dreaming Big

Notorious Pink said:


> I agree. I actually find the list of possible bags rather overwhelming. I mean - is anyone really going to use their SO offer to order a Cabavertige (which I admit I actually had to look up)? I like more options (the Kelly Depeches Pouch is perpetually calling me) but this did seem kind of like, perhaps, a bit too many. I think a return to more SO options (how about all the hardware choices for every bag?)  but less bag designs would be helpful.



By including femme bags (non-B/K), the boutique is able to offer additional SOs without eating into their allocation of SO Bs/Ks.


----------



## Meta

Marie2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am coming back here because I don’t find a proper thread for “podium orders”
> 
> It is my understanding that my SA is able to place an order for me at Podium.
> 
> The thing iS I need to have more knowledge about what is “orderable” at podium.
> 
> I have red somewhere that kelly picnic can be ordered ( except in Barenia). Do you know by any chance what else? I am eyeing the shadow but I think it is a push offer so I want to ask my SA about a viable order.
> 
> thank you


Here's the podium thread. HTH.


----------



## Marie2008

Hello everyone,

I am coming back here because I don’t find a proper thread for “podium orders”

It is my understanding that my SA is able to place an order for me at Podium.

The thing iS I need to have more knowledge about what is “orderable” at podium.

I have red somewhere that kelly picnic can be ordered ( except in Barenia). Do you know by any chance what else? I am eyeing the shadow but I think it is a push offer so I want to ask my SA about a viable order.

thank you


----------



## Marie2008

Meta said:


> Here's the podium thread. HTH.


Hey hi thanks!! Found it finally


----------



## Marie2008

Hi everyone!

Survey: what PO will you ask for January 2022?

I am trying to gather ideas to present to my SA  

Thanks!


----------



## A.Ali

Marie2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am coming back here because I don’t find a proper thread for “podium orders”
> 
> It is my understanding that my SA is able to place an order for me at Podium.
> 
> The thing iS I need to have more knowledge about what is “orderable” at podium.
> 
> I have red somewhere that kelly picnic can be ordered ( except in Barenia). Do you know by any chance what else? I am eyeing the shadow but I think it is a push offer so I want to ask my SA about a viable order.
> 
> thank you



I can confirm that the shadow birkin is a push offer. 

I would ask about C18 in lizard if you can and definitely would ask about a kelly picnic or a birkin picnic if that's something you want.


----------



## Meta

A.Ali said:


> I can confirm that the shadow birkin is a push offer.
> 
> I would ask about C18 in lizard if you can and definitely would ask about a kelly picnic or a birkin picnic if that's something you want.


Constance, Birkin and Kelly in lizard are strictly push offers. Birkin Picnic is also push offer.


----------



## Marie2008

Meta said:


> Constance, Birkin and Kelly in lizard are strictly push offers. Birkin Picnic is also push offer.


We can now PO kelly picnic?do you know the colors? What else would be interesting in requesting? Thanks!!


----------



## momoc

Marie2008 said:


> We can now PO kelly picnic?do you know the colors? What else would be interesting in requesting? Thanks!!



Push offer =/= podium order, in fact it’s the opposite! Push offer means it cannot be ordered by PO (podium)! It’s unfortunately confusing that these two terms have the same initials


----------



## Marie2008

momoc said:


> Push offer =/= podium order, in fact it’s the opposite! Push offer means it cannot be ordered by PO (podium)! It’s unfortunately confusing that these two terms have the same initials


Yes sorry I am just interested in placing a podium offer since my SA is waiting for my suggestions! Last june, they order barenia faubourg for me. She mentioned about podium again and if I was looking for something special this time but I don’t know what is viable. My guess is that box is push offer as well so what could be my options besides kelly picnic? I want something nice and unique. Thanks ☺️


----------



## momoc

Marie2008 said:


> Yes sorry I am just interested in placing a podium offer since my SA is waiting for my suggestions! Last june, they order barenia faubourg for me. She mentioned about podium again and if I was looking for something special this time but I don’t know what is viable. My guess is that box is push offer as well so what could be my options besides kelly picnic? I want something nice and unique. Thanks ☺



Yes, iirc box is also push offer, so is smooth Barenia (but not Barenia Faubourg which can be orders via Podium like you experienced). Unfortunately, generally speaking, most of the special / limited edition bags tend to be push offers, while regularly offered leather bags can be ordered via PO. I would just let your SA know that you are interested in the unique and special pieces and ask her for any suggestions. Firstly if she knows anything that might fit your criteria she can let you know and secondly even if they can’t PO what you want, your SA will know that you are interested and if one comes in via push offer she can think of you! You can always order a more classic piece via your PO. Good luck!


----------



## Marie2008

momoc said:


> Yes, iirc box is also push offer, so is smooth Barenia (but not Barenia Faubourg which can be orders via Podium like you experienced). Unfortunately, generally speaking, most of the special / limited edition bags tend to be push offers, while regularly offered leather bags can be ordered via PO. I would just let your SA know that you are interested in the unique and special pieces and ask her for any suggestions. Firstly if she knows anything that might fit your criteria she can let you know and secondly even if they can’t PO what you want, your SA will know that you are interested and if one comes in via push offer she can think of you! You can always order a more classic piece via your PO. Good luck!


Oh ok! so at podium, i can also order a mini kelly epsom let’s say?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## jiljenner

Marie2008 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Survey: what PO will you ask for January 2022?
> 
> I am trying to gather ideas to present to my SA
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have a wishlist--formal or informal--at all? I would imagine, if your SA is presenting you with the opportunity to order at Podium, then the two of you have a productive relationship. As such, s/he should have a good idea of your tastes, _and _a good idea of what may be available to order. Why not just ask your SA which bags on your wishlist are available to order at Podium? That may prove more fruitful than asking TPF members to provide you with potential options.


----------



## Marie2008

jiljenner said:


> Do you have a wishlist--formal or informal--at all? I would imagine, if your SA is presenting you with the opportunity to order at Podium, then the two of you have a productive relationship. As such, s/he should have a good idea of your tastes, _and _a good idea of what may be available to order. Why not just ask your SA which bags on your wishlist are available to order at Podium? That may prove more fruitful than asking TPF members to provide you with potential options.


My answer to that is simple: I think that a lot of TPF members are very knowledgeable and more in the know than a lot of SA’s and SM’s. Of course I will sit down with my SA but I want to arrive prepared and with a good knowledge of the process and the products. I see them like opportunities and I want to be prepared for it


----------



## rk4265

Anyone know of the new colors for next podium?


----------



## Meta

rk4265 said:


> Anyone know of the new colors for next podium?


As far as I know, podium for leather goods hasn't begun yet for FW22.


----------



## louise_elouise

Meta said:


> As far as I know, podium for leather goods hasn't begun yet for FW22.


But do we know the podium colours for SS 22?


----------



## Phiona88

louise_elouise said:


> But do we know the podium colours for SS 22?



Here you go:


----------



## carrie8

Phiona88 said:


> Here you go:



Is vert absinthe similar or pretty close to vert criquet?


----------



## nashpoo

carrie8 said:


> Is vert absinthe similar or pretty close to vert criquet?


Looks closer to jaune bourgeon imo


----------



## louise_elouise

Phiona88 said:


> Here you go:



Oof.  not a very exciting season...this feels like variations of previous seasons

Chai = Biscuit, Alezan
Bleu Royal / Hydra = take your pic of any mid-range blues, Blue de France, Zellige, etc
Vert Absinthe = jaune bourgeon

Darn.


----------



## mp4

Phiona88 said:


> Here you go:




Thank you!  Cassis is back?!  Yay!  GM looks promising also


----------



## Angelian

Vert Absinthe


(Credit IG: hermes_novelties)


----------



## Meta

Phiona88 said:


> Here you go:





Angelian said:


> Vert Absinthe
> View attachment 5297188
> 
> (Credit IG: hermes_novelties)


I'm told that Vert Absinthe is only for Men's bags so don't expect a Birkin or Kelly in this color for SS2022.


----------



## Marie2008

Did podium start yesterday?


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Marie2008 said:


> Did podium start yesterday?


I think it did. Spoke to my SA this morning and she mentioned how the GM was crazy busy yesterday because of Podium.


----------



## mamakay

lovefordiamonds said:


> I think it did. Spoke to my SA this morning and she mentioned how the GM was crazy busy yesterday because of Podium.


What’s GM?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## loveforbeauty

mamakay said:


> What’s GM?


General manager


----------



## lovefordiamonds

mamakay said:


> What’s GM?


General Manager


----------



## Marie2008

mamakay said:


> What’s GM?


----------



## xxDxx

Is Aqua really a color for SS22? Would love to get a B/K in Aqua


----------



## HBfan81

Any info about the color Aqua? Is suppose to be a new release of this season?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

xxDxx said:


> Is Aqua really a color for SS22? Would love to get a B/K in Aqua
> 
> View attachment 5323599


Love Aqua as well!! In a Kelly would be so lovely     But I read that it will be available only for SLG and in chèvre so just mini Kelly and bolide?


----------



## olibelli

xxDxx said:


> Is Aqua really a color for SS22? Would love to get a B/K in Aqua
> 
> View attachment 5323599


Anyone have any comparison shots between Quebracho & Chai?


----------



## xxDxx

Ally ambrosio said:


> Love Aqua as well!! In a Kelly would be so lovely     But I read that it will be available only for SLG and in chèvre so just mini Kelly and bolide?


Thank you for the info! I‘ve only seen pics of aqua in Mini Kelly so far but was hoping for more choices. Will ask my SA.


----------



## Meta

xxDxx said:


> Thank you for the info! I‘ve only seen pics of aqua in Mini Kelly so far but was hoping for more choices. Will ask my SA.


The Aqua Mini Kelly Sellier verso Colvert was for FW 2019.  (If you see it recently, it's late delivery not something current.)


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Hello all

Wanted to ask about jaune ambre with phw

How is this color in person? 
Is it a muted yellow with brown undertone? Like a dirty yellow? Or is a proper yellow?

Been seeing pictures mostly with ghw and it seems bright yellow but some pics also show its more muted and neutral.


can anyone describe the tone of this bag?  It would be appreciated.

thnks


----------



## xxDxx

Meta said:


> The Aqua Mini Kelly Sellier verso Colvert was for FW 2019.  (If you see it recently, it's late delivery not something current.)


Thank you Meta. I know that this color was produced for Mini K in 2019 but my store didn‘t receive any. Do you have any info for this year?


----------



## papertiger

ilovecocohanel said:


> Hello all
> 
> Wanted to ask about jaune ambre with phw
> 
> How is this color in person?
> Is it a muted yellow with brown undertone? Like a dirty yellow? Or is a proper yellow?
> 
> Been seeing pictures mostly with ghw and it seems bright yellow but some pics also show its more muted and neutral.
> 
> 
> can anyone describe the tone of this bag?  It would be appreciated.
> 
> thnks



See 

#7,491 of this thread


----------



## ilovecocohanel

papertiger said:


> See
> 
> #7,491 of this thread


Thank youu!!


----------



## papertiger

ilovecocohanel said:


> Thank youu!!



I personally think phw is the best choice for most yellows and perfect for JA as I think ghw will be lost. However, which hw is more pref.


----------



## jyyanks

Does anyone know if anemone, bleu electrique or gris perle are still available for a podium order?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## acrowcounted

jyyanks said:


> Does anyone know if anemone, bleu electrique or gris perle are still available for a podium order?


Is Podium still on-going? My store completed it in the beginning of February.


----------



## jyyanks

Not sure but I think it's for my store's next order.  My SA asked me today to think about a bag I might want that she can order. I assumed it was a podium order.  She didn't clarify timing of when it would arrive as she knows I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> Is Podium still on-going? My store completed it in the beginning of February.


Yesterday my store manager indicated he was heading to Paris for the first time since the pandemic in May and made it seem like it was for podium.


----------



## jyyanks

noegirl said:


> Yesterday my store manager indicated he was heading to Paris for the first time since the pandemic in May and made it seem like it was for podium.


 
Maybe it’s the same as she said to tell her by April. Either way, just happy to have been asked!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jyyanks said:


> Not sure but I think it's for my store's next order.  My SA asked me today to think about a bag I might want that she can order. I assumed it was a podium order.  She didn't clarify timing of when it would arrive as she knows I'm not in a hurry.



I’m still seeing anemone bags, so I’m pretty sure that’s still an option. 



noegirl said:


> Yesterday my store manager indicated he was heading to Paris for the first time since the pandemic in May and made it seem like it was for podium.



Interesting! Maybe they’re really spacing it out now. I know my SM went already.


----------



## noegirl

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m still seeing anemone bags, so I’m pretty sure that’s still an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! Maybe they’re really spacing it out now. I know my SM went already.


Maybe he’s going for something else all together? I’ll ask next time I see him!


----------



## stylemeter

does anyone know if kelly picnic bags are still in production this year. My home store didnt get any last year and this year my SA tells me they are expecting Birkin picnic in size 30? they are not sure of the mini kelly picnic...if anyone could share some light?


----------



## hphile

stylemeter said:


> does anyone know if kelly picnic bags are still in production this year. My home store didnt get any last year and this year my SA tells me they are expecting Birkin picnic in size 30? they are not sure of the mini kelly picnic...if anyone could share some light?



Don't know about production this year but I saw an influencer got it at the end of December 2021. (@StyledbyShishi)
And then 2 other TPF members got a picnic kelly last July 2021.





						Share your 2021 bag offers!
					

Mini Kelly picnic in fauve for my upcoming B-day ☺️




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Culoucou

The mini kelly picnic is definitely at its tail end... if your store has any left. 
The last few were sold towards end of 2021, and there was a handful sold in early 2022.
It would appear the last batches sold were white, swift gold and barenia.

if your store hasn't given you any indication you're earmarked for a kelly picnic, it might be worth setting your sights on the birkin picnic.


----------



## olibelli

I've been seeing some Mini Kelly Picnic with Bleu Brume on reseller sites -- surely that's a newer model since BB is a SS20 color?


----------



## corgimom11

olibelli said:


> I've been seeing some Mini Kelly Picnic with Bleu Brume on reseller sites -- surely that's a newer model since BB is a SS20 color?



I think Bleu Brume was brought back seasonally for SS22. I only purchase PHW bags so it often feels my best chance are on the seasonal colors and I've had this color brought up to me alongside cassis, chai, gris meyer. I had mini picnic K on my list too but BB was brought up in more context of regular mini K/K25/pochette. BB picnics were also popping up around back late summer/early fall so don't think those are brand new either.


----------



## Culoucou

olibelli said:


> I've been seeing some Mini Kelly Picnic with Bleu Brume on reseller sites -- surely that's a newer model since BB is a SS20 color?





corgimom11 said:


> I think Bleu Brume was brought back seasonally for SS22. I only purchase PHW bags so it often feels my best chance are on the seasonal colors and I've had this color brought up to me alongside cassis, chai, gris meyer. I had mini picnic K on my list too but BB was brought up in more context of regular mini K/K25/pochette. BB picnics were also popping up around back late summer/early fall so don't think those are brand new either.



Corgimum11 is absolutely correct.
There was a release of Vert Verone mini k picnic, which was also around the time the BB picnics were popping up. This would've been early to mid 2021.

Then, the white and barenia/gold swift picnics made an appearance towards the end of 2021/early 2022.


----------



## olibelli

corgimom11 said:


> I think Bleu Brume was brought back seasonally for SS22. I only purchase PHW bags so it often feels my best chance are on the seasonal colors and I've had this color brought up to me alongside cassis, chai, gris meyer. I had mini picnic K on my list too but BB was brought up in more context of regular mini K/K25/pochette. BB picnics were also popping up around back late summer/early fall so don't think those are brand new either.





Culoucou said:


> Corgimum11 is absolutely correct.
> There was a release of Vert Verone mini k picnic, which was also around the time the BB picnics were popping up. This would've been early to mid 2021.
> 
> Then, the white and barenia/gold swift picnics made an appearance towards the end of 2021/early 2022.


Gotcha, all makes sense! BB MK Picnic is lovely. Either way, hoping a Picnic will come my way at some point.


----------



## Culoucou

olibelli said:


> Gotcha, all makes sense! BB MK Picnic is lovely. Either way, hoping a Picnic will come my way at some point.




Confirmed in store, mini kelly picnic is no more. Birkin picnics making their way through the stores now.


----------



## olibelli

Culoucou said:


> Confirmed in store, mini kelly picnic is no more. Birkin picnics making their way through the stores now.


"No more" as in discontinued or no more expected to arrive in stores this year?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## yuukei

Back in Feb, my SA asked whether I like a particular color and later told me he had reserved/ordered a specific bag (he told me the size+bag type +leather +color, very specific) for me for fall/winter.
I didn’t know how that would work, but reading from this thread this sounds very much like a podium order? If no surprises, I would be receiving this bag sometime later this year?


----------



## Summerof89

My SA confirmed the release of a Lilac colour in FW22, I vaguely remember seeing a similar post but cannot find it. Has anyone heard the same / know about this? Sounds devine!


----------



## LOA24

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed the release of a Lilac colour in FW22, I vaguely remember seeing a similar post but cannot find it. Has anyone heard the same / know about this? Sounds devine!


Maybe Cassis? This is a dark purple


----------



## xxDxx

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed the release of a Lilac colour in FW22, I vaguely remember seeing a similar post but cannot find it. Has anyone heard the same / know about this? Sounds devine!


I‘ve heard there is a very light pink coming for FW22.


----------



## Summerof89

lovemylife15 said:


> Maybe Cassis? This is a dark purple





xxDxx said:


> I‘ve heard there is a very light pink coming for FW22.


Apparently it's a very light pink/purple, he described it as lilac. Sounds very beautiful and it would be made available in bags not just SLGs


----------



## stylemeter

SOUNDS DIVINE... does anyone know any of the other colors for fall 2022


----------



## circusfairy*

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed the release of a Lilac colour in FW22, I vaguely remember seeing a similar post but cannot find it. Has anyone heard the same / know about this? Sounds devine!



My SM confirmed the same  

There's apparently a new colour called 'Mushroom' (Doesn't sound very appealing haha) as well which my SM described as a cross between Craie and Nata!


----------



## olibelli

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed the release of a Lilac colour in FW22, I vaguely remember seeing a similar post but cannot find it. Has anyone heard the same / know about this? Sounds devine!


My SM alluded to the same thing when I saw them last!


----------



## Summerof89

stylemeter said:


> SOUNDS DIVINE... does anyone know any of the other colors for fall 2022





circusfairy* said:


> My SM confirmed the same
> 
> There's apparently a new colour called 'Mushroom' (Doesn't sound very appealing haha) as well which my SM described as a cross between Craie and Nata!





olibelli said:


> My SM alluded to the same thing when I saw them last!


yay!!!!! Let's all look forward to it.

On another note....mushroom??  But in between Craie and Nata sounds beautiful....the name however.......


----------



## annaria

circusfairy* said:


> My SM confirmed the same
> 
> There's apparently a new colour called 'Mushroom' (Doesn't sound very appealing haha) as well which my SM described as a cross between Craie and Nata!



We should call it Champignon which instantly sounds WAY better.


----------



## angelyjoy

annaria said:


> We should call it Champignon which instantly sounds WAY better.



And definitely do not call it Fungus.


----------



## ScarfBloke

annaria said:


> We should call it Champignon which instantly sounds WAY better.


Either "Magic" or "Meat-For-Vegetarians" may work?  hahaha


----------



## circusfairy*

Saw a sneak peek of Mushroom — Looks much better than it sounds


----------



## ArielS

circusfairy* said:


> Saw a sneak peek of Mushroom — Looks much better than it sounds


Nice neutral!!!


----------



## Helventara

circusfairy* said:


> Saw a sneak peek of Mushroom — Looks much better than it sounds


I would make an SO with this colour and crevette   (just kidding, OT, will probabe deleted - sorry Mods )


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed the release of a Lilac colour in FW22, I vaguely remember seeing a similar post but cannot find it. Has anyone heard the same / know about this? Sounds devine!


Maybe Lilas?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Intel for AW22 colors is already out?? Wanna know more


----------



## Phiona88

Summerof89 said:


> Apparently it's a very light pink/purple, he described it as lilac. Sounds very beautiful and it would be made available in bags not just SLGs



I wonder if it could be Mauve Pale? This Red user was just offered a Kelly Danse in this color - it’s stunning!


----------



## ArielS

Phiona88 said:


> I wonder if it could be Mauve Pale? This Red user was just offered a Kelly Danse in this color - it’s stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5399878
> 
> View attachment 5399879


This in mini Kelly.


----------



## DreamingPink

Phiona88 said:


> I wonder if it could be Mauve Pale? This Red user was just offered a Kelly Danse in this color - it’s stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5399878
> 
> View attachment 5399879


Beautiful! Does it look like swift or veau Jonathan?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

DreamingPink said:


> Beautiful! Does it look like swift or veau Jonathan?


Swift imo


----------



## lemonlime46

ArielS said:


> This in mini Kelly.


Mauve pale mini Kelly is truly to die for


----------



## ArielS

xwendzx said:


> Mauve pale mini Kelly is truly to die for
> 
> View attachment 5409177


She took my breath away!!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

xwendzx said:


> Mauve pale mini Kelly is truly to die for
> 
> View attachment 5409177


It’s even better than R Sakura imao


----------



## Summerof89

xwendzx said:


> Mauve pale mini Kelly is truly to die for
> 
> View attachment 5409177


wow! thanks for sharing, i wonder if this colour comes with ghw


----------



## nashpoo

Summerof89 said:


> wow! thanks for sharing, i wonder if this colour comes with ghw


Is it too early to bug our sas about this hahaha


----------



## Summerof89

nashpoo said:


> Is it too early to bug our sas about this hahaha


I'm actually about to send her an email expressing interest in this colour hahahah


----------



## nashpoo

Summerof89 said:


> I'm actually about to send her an email expressing interest in this colour hahahah


LOL I’m glad I’m not the only one haha


----------



## Phiona88

Summerof89 said:


> I'm actually about to send her an email expressing interest in this colour hahahah



Me too! It’s so pretty!


----------



## Summerof89

So I asked my SA and she said she thinks it’s phw only for mauve pale, but she’s can’t remember 100%


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ArielS

Does anybody know if rose jaipur is coming back? I saw this in belt after never seen it for a while. I’d love to get mini Kelly in this colour if at all possible.


----------



## louise_elouise

Is there a list / thread that lays out colours for each past season and the leathers it came in? Would be a useful reference 

if not I can take a stab at it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

louise_elouise said:


> Is there a list / thread that lays out colours for each past season and the leathers it came in? Would be a useful reference
> 
> if not I can take a stab at it!


I believe there was something in the Reference subforum but it hasn’t been updated in a while
I’ve been doing a color chart for the last few seasons for PurseBlog; usually just regular leathers and exotics, as it’s not always clear what was actually been produced until the end of the season (but if there is specific information, such as “Epsom and Swift only”, I will include it).

Spring/Summer 2020








						Hermès Leather and Silk Colors for Spring/Summer 2020 - PurseBlog
					

January is here and the new Spring/Summer 2020 pieces are already flooding into the stores. This is always exciting, because after the last few months of press day photos and snippets of info…




					www.purseblog.com
				




Spring Summer 2021








						An Overview of Hermès Spring/Summer 2021, Part 2 - PurseBlog
					

Hermès Spring/Summer 2021 leather colors will prove to be very popular with the customers this coming season.




					www.purseblog.com
				











						Hermès Spring/Summer 2021, Part 3 - PurseBlog
					

Let’s take a look at the scarf colors for Hermès Spring-Summer 2021, coordinated with the leather colors.




					www.purseblog.com
				




Fall/Winter 2021








						Here Come the Hermès Colors for Autumn/Winter 2021 - PurseBlog
					

The Leather and Scarf Colors for Autumn/Winter 2021 include something for everyone.




					www.purseblog.com
				




Spring/Summer 2022








						The Many Colors of Hermès Spring/Summer 2022 - PurseBlog
					

Hermès is offering a variety of leather colors for spring and summer 2022 for its bags and scarves.




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## lemonlime46

New rouge colour called venice rouge? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## WKN

Hello fellow TPFers!

I know that people are already talking about vert fizz but I saw two new colours - from resellers' IG posts - Caban and Mushroom. 

I can't really tell if Caban is darker than bleu nuit and closer to bleu indigo. Also, Mushroom looks so divine! Another off-white neutral that I can now consider (my other favourite is Beton).

Has anyone has further intel on these and any other colours? Any new red perhaps?


----------



## QuelleFromage

xwendzx said:


> New rouge colour called venice rouge? Anyone heard anything?



5Q, Rouge Vénetien, is not a new color - it's been around quite a while and has returned.


----------



## xxDxx

Mauve Pale is also a new color for FW

Pic from IG:


----------



## Meta

xxDxx said:


> Mauve Pale is also a new color for FW
> 
> Pic from IG:
> View attachment 5430795


It's technically a reissue as it was previously available, but only in Box.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Any more intel or swatches of “new” AW colors?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

WKN said:


> Hello fellow TPFers!
> 
> I know that people are already talking about vert fizz but I saw two new colours - from resellers' IG posts - Caban and Mushroom.
> 
> I can't really tell if Caban is darker than bleu nuit and closer to bleu indigo. Also, Mushroom looks so divine! Another off-white neutral that I can now consider (my other favourite is Beton).
> 
> Has anyone has further intel on these and any other colours? Any new red perhaps?


Vert Frizz?? How is the color?


----------



## Rhl2987

Anyone have any intel on podium that just happened? I requested a picnic B so wondering if that was an option this time around.


----------



## louise_elouise

Another pic of mauve pale from insta. 

Looks gorgeous, like a beigey glycerin


----------



## foxyqt

Vert Fizz passport holder, picture from the Hermès website


----------



## Ally ambrosio

foxyqt said:


> Vert Fizz passport holder, picture from the Hermès website
> 
> View attachment 5573104


It’s gorgeous!! So far I am loving the “new” AW colors


----------



## Naynaykilla

Does anyone know what ostrich options are available currently for the mk


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Will they release more colors for AW or just those three?


----------



## Meta

The new colors for Fall/Winter 2022: Caban, Mauve Pale, Mushroom, Rose Pop, and Vert Fizz.

Caban has been shared here. The other colors, Mauve Pale, Mushroom and Vert Fizz has been shared in earlier posts of this thread. The only color that hasn't been shared is Rose Pop. It's a bright pink, in the spectrum of Rose Tyrien, Rose Shocking.

(no, I don't know what colors will be available in what bags, so please check with your SA/SM. Thanksbye! )


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> The new colors for Fall/Winter 2022: Caban, Mauve Pale, Mushroom, Rose Pop, and Vert Fizz.
> 
> Caban has been shared here. The other colors, Mauve Pale, Mushroom and Vert Fizz has been shared in earlier posts of this thread. The only color that hasn't been shared is Rose Pop. It's a bright pink, in the spectrum of Rose Tyrien, Rose Shocking.
> 
> (no, I don't know what colors will be available in what bags, so please check with your SA/SM. Thanksbye! )


Rose Pop (sorry for the poor quality zoom)


----------



## DR2014

Meta said:


> The new colors for Fall/Winter 2022: Caban, Mauve Pale, Mushroom, Rose Pop, and Vert Fizz.
> 
> Caban has been shared here. The other colors, Mauve Pale, Mushroom and Vert Fizz has been shared in earlier posts of this thread. The only color that hasn't been shared is Rose Pop. It's a bright pink, in the spectrum of Rose Tyrien, Rose Shocking.
> 
> (no, I don't know what colors will be available in what bags, so please check with your SA/SM. Thanksbye! )


I bought a cardigan in Rose Pop, its a really bright and happy pink, as you said similar to Rose Tyrien and Rose Shocking.


----------



## crazybag88

Will Rose Pop be used for bags? So far I have only seen them used in leather accessories- ear cuff and micro rival.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

louise_elouise said:


> Another pic of mauve pale from insta.
> 
> Looks gorgeous, like a beigey glycerin
> 
> View attachment 5572805



Has anyone seen Mauve Pale in real life? I‘m wondering if it actually has any beige undertones like the in the pic above or if it’s a pale lilac (blue undertones) as I‘ve seen a few pics on IG that suggest the latter.

If it leans towards beige (and is similar to Glycine) I need something in it


----------



## _gelato_

CrackBerryCream said:


> Has anyone seen Mauve Pale in real life? I‘m wondering if it actually has any beige undertones like the in the pic above or if it’s a pale lilac (blue undertones) as I‘ve seen a few pics on IG that suggest the latter.
> 
> If it leans towards beige (and is similar to Glycine) I need something in it


I saw a Kelly Cut in mauve pale in Swift and it looked very light pink with a hint of Nata if that makes sense.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you 



_gelato_ said:


> I saw a Kelly Cut in mauve pale in Swift and it looked very light pink with a hint of Nata if that makes sense.


----------



## JadeFor3st

CrackBerryCream said:


> Has anyone seen Mauve Pale in real life? I‘m wondering if it actually has any beige undertones like the in the pic above or if it’s a pale lilac (blue undertones) as I‘ve seen a few pics on IG that suggest the latter.
> 
> If it leans towards beige (and is similar to Glycine) I need something in it




I know you have already seen some pictures on IG, but perhaps this picture of it being worn and next to Nata can give you a better idea. 
Per @_gelato_, it looks to be very light pink to me. These bangles are of swift leather.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

JadeFor3st said:


> I know you have already seen some pictures on IG, but perhaps this picture of it being worn and next to Nata can give you a better idea.
> Per @_gelato_, it looks to be very light pink to me. These bangles are of swift leather.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606095


In Swift it seems like a real life cherry blossom petals! Love it! This should have been the true representation of Rosa Sakura imao lol


----------



## CrackBerryCream

JadeFor3st said:


> I know you have already seen some pictures on IG, but perhaps this picture of it being worn and next to Nata can give you a better idea.
> Per @_gelato_, it looks to be very light pink to me. These bangles are of swift leather.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606095


Thank you so much! It's a really pretty shade and seems to not have blue undertones (which would make it too bubble-gum-y for me personally), but also no grey tinge (like Glycine). Will try to see it in real life.


----------



## JadeFor3st

The name Mauve Pale is a good description for it. It‘s a pale version of Mauve Sylvester; very light muted pink. 
I think Rose Sakura is pinker and more cheery. Mauve Pale is muted. 
Seeing it person is be a good idea! So hard to describe.


----------



## kelly7heaven

My SA says for the new season, there will be very bright colors.

Vert comic,
very bright orange
and pure white.


----------



## acrowcounted

kelly7heaven said:


> My SA says for the new season, there will be very bright colors.
> 
> Vert comic,
> very bright orange
> and pure white.


These are spring 2023. Vert Comic is on the vertigo/cactus/bamboo/menthe color scale, the others are self explanatory.


----------



## masanmasan

Did Hermes release any pure white bag in the past?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## ari

Fumizuki said:


> Did Hermes release any pure white bag in the past?


Yes, I have one I bought in 2015, but I don’t know the exact name…


----------



## allanrvj

Fumizuki said:


> Did Hermes release any pure white bag in the past?


----------



## acrowcounted

Fumizuki said:


> Did Hermes release any pure white bag in the past?


I would argue “Blanc” is pure white (and a literal translation to white).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Rose pop. Of course it’s store lighting so not the best.

My absolute favorites are mauve pale and mushroom. I hope I can get a mauve pale mini k in 2023!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here’s a comparison photo of mauve pale and mushroom, my two favorites of this season. Again, store lighting.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Rose pop. Of course it’s store lighting so not the best.
> 
> My absolute favorites are mauve pale and mushroom. I hope I can get a mauve pale mini k in 2023!
> 
> View attachment 5608545
> View attachment 5608546




This looks like another R extreme/ Framboise / R Mexico! what a bummer T.T Hermes isn’t doing much in terms of creativity with his pinks lately


----------



## Ally ambrosio

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Here’s a comparison photo of mauve pale and mushroom, my two favorites of this season. Again, store lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5608549


Beautiful Mauve!! Again a true cherry blossom shade Imao
R Sakura is too bright to resemble the real cherry blossom of Japan


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Quick comparison btw Mauve pale/ Mauve S and R Sakura.
The lighting in store is bad as per usual….
Honestly thought…. Mauve Pale is not my cup of tea… someone already said that it has a lot of white in it and I agree… in person it’s just meh… just my personal opinion


----------



## heifer

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Here’s a comparison photo of mauve pale and mushroom, my two favorites of this season. Again, store lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5608549





Ally ambrosio said:


> Quick comparison btw Mauve pale/ Mauve S and R Sakura.
> The lighting in store is bad as per usual….
> Honestly thought…. Mauve Pale is not my cup of tea… someone already said that it has a lot of white in it and I agree… in person it’s just meh… just my personal opinion
> View attachment 5610831


One is chèvre and the other one epsom, compared to one another they don't look similar at all - I'm sure, store lighting doesn't help - do we know in which leather combination this color is going to be offered for bags? Chèvre? Epsom? Togo? Swift?

I really wonder if the pure white will be clemence, evergrain or epsom? Wouldn't mind a B25 in white..


----------



## _gelato_

heifer said:


> One is chèvre and the other one epsom, compared to one another they don't look similar at all - I'm sure, store lighting doesn't help - do we know in which leather combination this color is going to be offered for bags? Chèvre? Epsom? Togo? Swift?
> 
> I really wonder if the pure white will be clemence, evergrain or epsom? Wouldn't mind a B25 in white..


I've seen a bag in Mauve Pale in Swift.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

heifer said:


> One is chèvre and the other one epsom, compared to one another they don't look similar at all - I'm sure, store lighting doesn't help - do we know in which leather combination this color is going to be offered for bags? Chèvre? Epsom? Togo? Swift?
> 
> I really wonder if the pure white will be clemence, evergrain or epsom? Wouldn't mind a B25 in white..


I only asked about mini Kelly’s of which mauve pale and mushroom will come in chèvre. Maybe other leathers as well but I did not ask.

I compared mauve pale and Sakura in chèvre and was shocked at how different they looked. Sakura is so saturated in comparison when I initially viewed it as such a light pink.

After holding up the swatches with my outfits mauve pale, even though pale, looked better on me. That doesn’t mean I’ll be rehoming my Sakura though.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

heifer said:


> One is chèvre and the other one epsom, compared to one another they don't look similar at all - I'm sure, store lighting doesn't help - do we know in which leather combination this color is going to be offered for bags? Chèvre? Epsom? Togo? Swift?
> 
> I really wonder if the pure white will be clemence, evergrain or epsom? Wouldn't mind a B25 in white..


I saw the Mini Kelly in Epsom in store


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Let’s see if you can see the colors better I tried to edit it with cooler tones …
I forgot to add before… Mauve Pale Epsom, Mauve S Epsom and R Sakura if I am not mistaken Chevre


----------



## msohm

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I only asked about mini Kelly’s of which mauve pale and mushroom will come in chèvre. Maybe other leathers as well but I did not ask.
> 
> I compared mauve pale and Sakura in chèvre and was shocked at how different they looked. Sakura is so saturated in comparison when I initially viewed it as such a light pink.
> 
> After holding up the swatches with my outfits mauve pale, even though pale, looked better on me. That doesn’t mean I’ll be rehoming my Sakura though.



Do you happen to know if mauve pale will be available in gold tone hardware as well? TIA!


----------



## olibelli

Mauve Pale Epsom K25.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## heifer

I came across this post on IG with the new colors.
My SIL is craving a B25 in orange, lets hope she gets one!


----------



## debykf

heifer said:


> I came across this post on IG with the new colors.
> My SIL is craving a B25 in orange, lets hope she gets one!
> 
> View attachment 5617932


I would love an orange b25 as well! Thank u for posting!!!


----------



## stylemeter

Wow rose pop looks like a lovely hot pink . But I don’t believe it’s in bags right ?


----------



## hphile

msohm said:


> Do you happen to know if mauve pale will be available in gold tone hardware as well? TIA!



I'm not sure if it will be offered to clients but I saw this on a store display in FSH Paris.

I'm not sure what color this is - I remember it lighter in person so maybe it's being distorted in the photo - but I thought it was Mauve Pale with GHW, and the leather seems to be something smooth and shiny like box. Maybe the color looks different also because the leather is different?

 I didn't think it was mauve sylvestre which I've seen in other leathers, but also possible bc the leather is different.


----------



## ArielS

Could this be mushroom mini Kelly? My SA wasn’t there and everyone was so busy so I didn’t have a chance to ask.


----------



## allanrvj

ArielS said:


> Could this be mushroom mini Kelly? My SA wasn’t there and everyone was so busy so I didn’t have a chance to ask.
> View attachment 5630749


I'm not sure there will be a mushroom mini Kelly. If you're talking about the MycoWorks mycellium material, it will be first made into a Victoria, not Kelly.
If you're talking about the one from instagram where it said that it was a mushroom mini Kelly, I think I zoomed that picture and saw that it was in chevre, not mushroom.


----------



## Prada Prince

heifer said:


> I came across this post on IG with the new colors.
> My SIL is craving a B25 in orange, lets hope she gets one!
> 
> View attachment 5617932


Ugh, I'd love a bag in Mushroom or Vert Fizz, but the fear of colour transfer just paralyses me!


----------



## Meta

allanrvj said:


> I'm not sure there will be a mushroom mini Kelly. If you're talking about the MycoWorks mycellium material, it will be first made into a Victoria, not Kelly.
> If you're talking about the one from instagram where it said that it was a mushroom mini Kelly, I think I zoomed that picture and saw that it was in chevre, not mushroom.


Mushroom is one of the new colors for FW 2022. Color code 0T.


----------



## allanrvj

Meta said:


> Mushroom is one of the new colors for FW 2022. Color code 0T.


oh. haha! thank you


----------



## kittynui

I took a few pictures of mauve pale bags at FSH last month


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> I'm not sure there will be a mushroom mini Kelly. If you're talking about the MycoWorks mycellium material, it will be first made into a Victoria, not Kelly.
> If you're talking about the one from instagram where it said that it was a mushroom mini Kelly, I think I zoomed that picture and saw that it was in chevre, not mushroom.


This is completely understandable given that multiple Instagrammers tagged the Mushroom mini K as a vegan bag, mistaking it for mycelium.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

kittynui said:


> I took a few pictures of mauve pale bags at FSH last month
> View attachment 5632879
> View attachment 5632880
> View attachment 5632881


Thank you for the snaps! But are you sure they are Mauve Pale and not Mauve Sylvestre? When I went to Paris FSH 10 days ago the SA said they haven't gotten any MP bags yet... not sure if she meant for sale or in general. So I thought these are Mauve Sylvestre. Only saw a MP bracelet after the SA told me there might be one on display so I can take a look at the colour.


----------



## hphile

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for the snaps! But are you sure they are Mauve Pale and not Mauve Sylvestre? When I went to Paris FSH 10 days ago the SA said they haven't gotten any MP bags yet... not sure if she meant for sale or in general. So I thought these are Mauve Sylvestre. Only saw a MP bracelet after the SA told me there might be one on display so I can take a look at the colour.



Maybe your SA meant specifically Mauve Pale Kelly's/Birkin's to be offered to clients? I saw the display one in September at FSH too and was also offered a Mauve Pale Della Cavalleria at FSH. So they have definitely gotten mauve pale bags.


----------



## Notorious Pink

heifer said:


> I came across this post on IG with the new colors.
> My SIL is craving a B25 in orange, lets hope she gets one!
> 
> View attachment 5617932


Interesting….that’s not Rose Mexico and I havent seen anything in Orange (or Rose Pop) this season yet.


----------



## heifer

Notorious Pink said:


> Interesting….that’s not Rose Mexico and I havent seen anything in Orange (or Rose Pop) this season yet.


I haven't seen any Rose Mexico or flashy pinks either, but I have seen orange bags on display in several boutiques.


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

hphile said:


> Maybe your SA meant specifically Mauve Pale Kelly's/Birkin's to be offered to clients? I saw the display one in September at FSH too and was also offered a Mauve Pale Della Cavalleria at FSH. So they have definitely gotten mauve pale bags.


Maybe, the SA was actually the leather appointment person, so she might just have wanted to get rid of me and my questions... thank you! I also saw a Mauve Pale Jige online, so they are definitely sold somewhere.


----------



## amaretti_

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Rose pop. Of course it’s store lighting so not the best.
> 
> My absolute favorites are mauve pale and mushroom. I hope I can get a mauve pale mini k in 2023!
> 
> View attachment 5608545
> View attachment 5608546


I swear all the recent pinks are blending together for me.  This looks pretty much like Rose Mexico and framboise to my eyes


----------



## jenayb

heifer said:


> I came across this post on IG with the new colors.
> My SIL is craving a B25 in orange, lets hope she gets one!
> 
> View attachment 5617932





debykf said:


> I would love an orange b25 as well! Thank u for posting!!!



Have you guys (and your SIL) asked your SAs about an Orange B25? They are definitely out there - my SA offered me one a few weeks ago that I took home. Apparently, the new Orange has been quite popular and many are after this colour. I like it quite a bit more than I thought I would.


----------



## Aelfaerie

jenayb said:


> Have you guys (and your SIL) asked your SAs about an Orange B25? They are definitely out there - my SA offered me one a few weeks ago that I took home. Apparently, the new Orange has been quite popular and many are after this colour. I like it quite a bit more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 5648922
> 
> View attachment 5648921


Gorgeous! Looks similar to Terre Battue?


----------



## jenayb

Aelfaerie said:


> Gorgeous! Looks similar to Terre Battue?



You are right - it does!


----------



## debykf

jenayb said:


> Have you guys (and your SIL) asked your SAs about an Orange B25? They are definitely out there - my SA offered me one a few weeks ago that I took home. Apparently, the new Orange has been quite popular and many are after this colour. I like it quite a bit more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 5648922
> 
> View attachment 5648921


This is my dream color!!!


----------



## jumana

Which hermes shade closer to PP Valentino color?


----------



## QuelleFromage

jumana said:


> Which hermes shade closer to PP Valentino color?


Closest current color is probably Rose Mexico. Older colors, maybe Rose Shéhérazade (which occasionally shows up) or Rose Shocking.


----------



## jumana

QuelleFromage said:


> Closest current color is probably Rose Mexico. Older colors, maybe Rose Shéhérazade (which occasionally shows up) or Rose Shocking.


Thank you so much my dear , love this blog and all of you ladies


----------



## QuelleFromage

jumana said:


> Thank you so much my dear , love this blog and all of you ladies


Of course! Although not all of us are ladies! (Whoops that came out wrong!)


----------



## jumana

thank you for all and everyone , I started my search engine looking for one, of course I have to pay more for second hand bag, this Hermes business is crazy


----------



## ArielS

Spotted this rose pop mini Kelly bracelet on uk website. Looks like neon pink to me. Not my cup of tea but different shade to rose Mexico, framboise, rose shocking. Something new nonetheless.


----------



## ArielS

Does anyone know if orange will be re-released in box leather? My SA doesn’t know much regarding what will come in. TIA


----------



## missBV

ArielS said:


> Spotted this rose pop mini Kelly bracelet on uk website. Looks like neon pink to me. Not my cup of tea but different shade to rose Mexico, framboise, rose shocking. Something new nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659990


Yes I saw that in real life. It’s really quite neon.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Any new intel on the “new” SS23 leather colors?


----------



## Vlad

This thread is the *Podium Master Thread* for you to discuss intel on product offerings at the Podium event. 

For reference, here's a brief primer on Podium Order (PO) vs Special Order (SO):

*Podium Order*



sayuri_hermes said:


> i thought pos aren't really an "order" yet, until it is approved by paris, hence they can only "cancel" it after the order has been placed by the sm (not the client).
> 
> According to my sas, whom have explained the whole podium process with me quite clearly. (things can differ a little from country to country, but i think the general picture is the same)
> 
> 1) regular clients submit/express their "wishlist" to the sms before they go off to paris at each podium. But you don't have to do it  in jan/jun, you can tell them i really want x anytime, say in march (just after the feb podium), and the sm will just have to note it down, and then order it at the next podium (july), so the wait to see whether this order has been approved is, of course, a lot longer than say, if you have told the sm in jan. At this point, this is still a "wishlist", not an "order". I know people like to say that "i am going to order this and that", but bare in mind, nothing is an "order" until paris has approved it, before then, it is still your "wishlist".
> 
> 2)the sms take this wishlist to the podium with them, and see what's availabld to order, then match this with the wishlist and submit their orders for the next season.  (feb for aw, july for ss)
> 
> 3) once these orders have been approved by paris, they will become an "ordered book/list", which are all the items that the store will/should receive for the entire coming season. Hence, everything on this list is "approved", so if your item appears on this list, then it is now an order. So your sm will be able to tell you whether the item you have asked for has been approved or not at this stage.
> 
> 4)as you can see, this order list is for next season, so there is at least a 6month wait for whatever you've ordered. Some people said they've only waited a month after they have submitted their "order", but to my understanding, it is not the item that the sm has ordered for this client at this particular podium, it is merely an item from the current or past season, which hasn't been spoken for, and has just arrived and happened to match the client's "wishlist", hence, was offered to this client, so she didn't have to wait for the one which the sm has ordered for next season to arrive.
> 
> 5)sometimes, things that the sms have ordered just never arrive at the store for no reason, some are actively canceled by paris, some are delayed for more than 2 seasons.(aka pending orders from previous seasons) so i guess, you can call all these scenarios as an order being canceled by paris.
> 
> 6) clients are generally told that pos take 6months ~2 years to arrive, because the order can be delayed for many seasons, but most of the stock should arrive within the next season
> 
> 7) special order is a totaly different route, and hence whatever i have written does not apply to sos.
> 
> 8) every country has a different policy for their "waitinglist" or "list" (however you want to call it)
> 
> a) some store let a very small amount of client to choose from their ordered stock list for the coming season, (but you can only choose from certain colours/leather/size/hw) so the chance of getting what you have chosen is very high.
> 
> B)some stores from time to time ask their clients what they want, and keeps a list of client name with their "wishes", and may use this as their guide at each podium, but you can submit your wishlist in ss11, but sm might not have ordered it till ss12, so you dont' know how long you'll wait for this item. Not everyone can go on this list.
> 
> C)some stores (like taiwan) let everyone put their wishlist down, you don't have to be a regular client to submit your wishlist. It is a merely a record of clients who wants b/ks. They don't use it to make orders at the podium, it is not an order list, not a waitinglist, it does not mean you will get this item for sure, it is just a client list, just in case one day a vip turns down a bag that the sm has ordered for her, the sas will then go to this list, and call those who also wanted the same bag.
> 
> 9) can you change your order once it has been placed at the podium? I am not 100% sure about this, but my guess is no, once it is ordered by the sm and once the sm has left paris, it can't be changed. But if you are lucky, if there's something else that matches your criteria in the same poidum ordered list, and hasn't been spoken for, then the sm might offer that bag to you, or if you are a vip, they will re-order it for you at the next podium.
> 
> Ok, keep in mind, this might not apply to all stores and even whatever the sm has ordered, might be altered by paris without prior notice. (ie changing the hw, or the size or the leather etc)



*Special Order*




sayuri_hermes said:


> I have explianed previously how POs worked; Now I will explain how the current SO works in my country:
> 
> SMs are informed the number of b/k they are allocated for next season at each podium. Say a store has 50 b/k, it is up to the SM how many b/k she/he wants to order at the podium. For example 40 was ordered, then the store has 10 quota available for SOs. Which is why SOs are usually ordered after the SMs have returned from Paris. They are also not allowed to order anything "regular" through SOs now, ie if it was available to order at the podium, then such bag should only be ordered at the podium and not hogging up another SO quota. Appeareantly this rule is quite recent.
> 
> As we all know, since last year, Hermes introduced this SO online system, which allows SA to submit their applications online and it also tells us what can be ordered. (ie, if it was not an option on that system, then it is not available to order) This system puts a limit on many criterias, so we are not as free as we were in the past to order whatever we want. If you want to order something even more special, then it is customised order, which is so rare that each store only gets 1 quota per season or year (can't remember sorry)
> 
> Unlike in the past, you can have many options to play around with the bag in different colours. Now you only have 5 options.
> 
> 1) single colour in a SO only colour/leather
> 
> 2)Bi-colour:
> a) Exterior in one colour, and lining/piping in another colour (if contrast piping is requested, it has to go with the lining colour. No contrast in piping is accepted)
> b) Exterior in one colour, and lining, straps, handles, piping in another colour
> c) Exterior in two colours (3 sides/ colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 3)tri-colour:
> Exterior in three colours, (2 sides/colour) and lining, straps, handels, piping is the same as the sides.
> 
> 
> So, we can no longer get a tri colour in exterior in one colour, straps handles in one and lining in another.
> 
> You can still choose the hardwares and the stitching. But again they have a list of available colours for stitching should you want to choose another colour other than the default stitching.
> 
> They also removed the option of exotics from SO (as of late 2011). So we will see less and less of tri and bi colours exotics now (I am not sure how these can be ordered now, I didn't ask)
> 
> Box was also not on that list (as of late 2011), so box can only be ordered at the podium.
> 
> Chevre is only available up to size 30 for Birkin.
> 
> The SAs have a list of available colours/leathers, so you can only pick from that list, anything that's not on the list can't be ordered.
> 
> You can mix and match any colour as long as they are on the list.
> 
> The system will give you an instant approval and also give you a not so accurate ETA date.
> 
> However Paris can still cancel it BUT they don't generally do so. So once you are on the sytem, you are quite safe.
> 
> What I have just typed doesn't apply to anything that was not ordered through that SO system.
> 
> (As of late 2011) The wait is also much much shorter than the past, both of my SOs which were ordered through this sytem, arrived within a year, one of them only took less than 7 months.




Here's an explanation of Podium vs Rack.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^I was just going to ask the same thing... any updates for SS23?
Maybe @Notorious Pink knows


----------

